# Corsair Carbide Air 240/280X Owner's Club



## CaptainZombie

Hello! Welcome to the Corsair Carbide Air 240/280X Case Club @ OCN!! If you would like to join the club, post some pics/ description of your build.



*Introduction:*
Meet the *Carbide Series Air 240* – an extraordinary small form factor PC case for Mini-ITX and MicroATX computers. The eye-catching cube design -- complete with a full side window -- hosts an internal layout optimized for maximum airflow or advanced water-cooling configurations (including a 240mm radiator or two).​
The *CORSAIR Crystal Series 280X* is a high-performance Micro-ATX case with three beautiful tempered glass panels and an innovative dual-chamber internal layout for clean looks and superior cooling.

*Signature Carbide Air styling touches*


Mini-ITX and MicroATX support in a compact size 
AIR 240- Direct Airflow path cooling 
AIR 240 - Dimensions: 315mm × 265mm × 400mm (H×W×D) / 12.4in × 10.43in × 15.75in (H×W×D) 
280X - Dimensions: 398mm x 276mm x 351mm (H×W×D) / 15.7 x 10.9 x 13.8 inches (H×W×D) 

*Official Website*

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/air240

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...stal-Series-280X/p/CC-9011134-WW#tab-overview

*Club Members*

Please fill out the info on the Google Docs form, in your post in this thread add a picture of your build and I will add you to the list here in post #1. I've also added a Post # column if you would like to add the number of your thread post or even the direct URL to the post so its easier for people to find your build that would be cool.

*Google Docs Spreadsheet for Air 240 Owners*


----------



## CaptainZombie

After some further talk with a few 240 Owner's and Jameyscott we have decided to break out the Air 240 to it's own Owner's Club since the 240 has picked up some steam with owners and posts. The builds are getting lost in the main thread so it would be great to have just a club dedicated to discussion of the 240.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hi,

nice, looking forward for only 240er Thread, good idea! I will begin then with my new build









*System

- Intel Core I7-4770K
- EVGA Z87 Stinger
- Kingston Hyper Fury 16GB
- Samsung 830 Pro 128GB
- Corsair RM-750W (from old Case for SLI Build)
- Enermax Liqtech 240
- 6x Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm
- NZXT Grid+ internal Fan Control*

All Fans runs with 400rpm now, Pump from Enermax also reduced in Speed and its cooling capazity is very good with low rpm fans, the radiator was build for that. And i wanted a very clean look, but a small size case with powerful hardware, now i found a case after all these years. But frankly,. i loved to see a version with 2cm more in every direction, so i could use Push/Pull in the front Section and without any problems a 4 Slots cooling Graphicscard at the bottom (Raijintek Morpheus). I really don't know, if this combi could work in here, have to try because it seems there would bee at least 2-3 clearance betweet bottom fans and fans on the morpheus.

GPU will hopefully coming soon, havn't found a nice buy yet. I will take some nice pictures, not a normal one like this, when iam done









And thank you very much for all the people from the 240/540 helping me with informations about size and what would fit in there!

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsc01108oez8d.jpg


----------



## Alag28

Ill repost again since this is only for the 240!

I7 4790k
Gigabyte z97m gaming 5
G skill 8gb sniper series
Hx850 corsair psu
Corsair h100i cpu cooler
Reference 970 GTX
256gb samsung ssd 830 evo


----------



## jameyscott

Subadubdub.


----------



## Atibon

I5 4460
Asus H97M-E
G skill 8gbsr sniper (4*2)
Termaltake Though Power 780w 80Plus Gold
Prolimatech Samuel17 CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
120gb Intel ssd 530
HDD Western 1TB Blue


----------



## MllAltomontllM

i5 4670K
Asus Z87i-Deluxe
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
Corsair Vengance Pro 8GB
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Corsair AX 760
Corsair h100i
SP120 Quiet Edition fans
Corsair link fan controller




I can't wait to get my hands on a HG10 for my 780 Ti...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Some very nice builds posted. I have the NZXT G10 coming this Wednesday so I'll be posting some pics of my setup once I have that all done. I wanted to go custom water cooling to start with the GPU, but was worried about costs.


----------



## domp

Alright, I'll do a repost too.

*Specs*

PSU: Seasonic X-760
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87N Wifi
CPU: i7 4790k
GPU: Zotac GTX 760 4GB
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport
SSD: Samsung Evo 1TB
HDD: HGST Travelstar 1TB
CPU Waterblock: EK Supremacy EVO Nickel Clean CSQ
GPU Waterblock: EK-FC670 GTX Acetal + Nickel CSQ with Backplate
Pump: Laing DDC 3.25 12V 18W 3 Pin
Pump Top + Reservoir: Watercool DDC-Tank LT
Pump Decoupling: Shoggy Sandwich V2
Radiators: 2x XSPC EX240
Radiator Fans: 4x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PLPS
Case Fans: 2x Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro PLPS + 2x Noiseblocker BlacksilentPro P-P
Fan & Pump Speed Controller: 2x Aquacomputer Poweradjust 3 Ultra
Tubing: EK Water Blocks EK-HD Tube 12/10mm
Coolant: EK-Ekoolant Pastel Blue Concentrate + Mayhems Blue Dye
Fittings: All Bitspower
Leds: Phobya High Density RGB 60cm Leds + Phobya Led RGB controller

*Pics*


----------



## lassebech123

So i just bought a air 240, h100i and 4 Noctura nf-f12 pwm, and now my question is, how shall i be placing the fans. 2 of the fans will be placed in a pull configuration on the h100i, but how shall i place the last fans, and are noctura nf-f12 pwm fans idle for this case, or would the p12´s be better?


----------



## smithydan

Glad for the break-up.

@CaptainZombie

You could ad
The good air coolers that would fit
What GPU length is allowed w/ h100i in push or pull
What GPU length is allowed w/ h100i in push/pull
What GPU length is allowed w/ h105 in push or pull


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Glad for the break-up.
> 
> @CaptainZombie
> 
> You could ad
> The good air coolers that would fit
> What GPU length is allowed w/ h100i in push or pull
> What GPU length is allowed w/ h100i in push/pull
> What GPU length is allowed w/ h105 in push or pull


No problem I can add that to the first post. I also have a Google spreadsheet in the first post for owners to fill out with their components.


----------



## smithydan

Has anyone tested, or can someone test to see if the temps change when the case mounts horizontally and vertically.

All of this is to help in the betterment of the club.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Glad to see that 240 owners will now have their on thread









I'm not a 240 owner, but I'll be checking in from time to time to check out some epic builds in this thread







And of course, to make sure that you guys get the support from Corsair


----------



## yanks8981

Love the case. I'd love to try it out of my mobo wasnt ATX


----------



## Mambo

Subd!

Holding off in purchasing the 240 coz i might be getting one as a gift this Christmas. *fingers crossed


----------



## Alag28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mambo*
> 
> Subd!
> 
> Holding off in purchasing the 240 coz i might be getting one as a gift this Christmas. *fingers crossed


Just get it!!


----------



## matu916

my HTPC:

ya, putting an R9 inside an HTPC is a slight overkill


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matu916*
> 
> my HTPC:
> 
> ya, putting an R9 inside an HTPC is a slight overkill


Looks very nice and in no way is that overkill. I've got a MSI 970 with an i7 4790k for a Gaming HTPC. I'll be posting my build later tonight with the NZXT G10 in this case.

Guys, don't forget to fill out the Google Docs spreadsheet that I have in the first post as this is another good way for people to also see what kind of components are in your system. Thanks


----------



## matu916

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Looks very nice and in no way is that overkill. I've got a MSI 970 with an i7 4790k for a Gaming HTPC. I'll be posting my build later tonight with the NZXT G10 in this case.
> 
> Guys, don't forget to fill out the Google Docs spreadsheet that I have in the first post as this is another good way for people to also see what kind of components are in your system. Thanks


that I would like to see









sorry, forgot to post the specs:

Core i5 3570k
Gigabyte B75M-D3H
Corsair Vengeance Blue 8gb
Corsair TX650
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 cooler (in the pic) has been replaced with a Corsair H80i
Club 3D Radeon R9 270 Royalqueen
Adata XPG SX900 256gb ssd for OS & other softwares
3x WD Green 3tb hdd for storage


----------



## lassebech123

Just a question, have you guys filled out the 80mm fan spot?


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Just did an air 240 build for my cousin and i have to say i love this case!

Specs:
Motherboard: ASRock Z97M Pro4
CPU: i5 4690k @ 4.4GHz
GPU: MSI N760 TF 2GB
PSU: Corsair CX600
CPU Cooler: Corsair H75
Idle temp: 25C/28C
Load Temp: 79C/70C CPU/GPU

Thinking about changing up the mounting position of the H75 so the water tubes are at the top. These all in one water coolers are kind of a pain to get situated. But for now i think it looks good. Also the cable management for this thing is off the hook! nearly every single cable is invisible. I did however have to hide some cables underneath the mofset heatsink i'm hoping that won't be a problem. anyways on to pics.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here are some pics of my build, transferred everything over to the 240 and then also added the NZXT G10 and H75..


----------



## domp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lassebech123*
> 
> Just a question, have you guys filled out the 80mm fan spot?


I'm using 2 80mm BlacksilentPro's which are one of the best 80mm fans out there I think. However, they are really expensive at 19 bucks per piece and they barely move any air if you run them at low rpm's like I do. So don't fill those 80mm fan spots, it's really not worth it. Instead buy some good 120mm outtake fans for the top.


----------



## lassebech123

I already Got 4xnoctua nf-f12, Can you fit more than 4 120mm fans with a Matx?


----------



## domp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lassebech123*
> 
> I already Got 4xnoctua nf-f12, Can you fit more than 4 120mm fans with a Matx?


Sorry, I missed your reply on page 1. No, you cant fit more than 4 120mm fans with a matx board. Unless you do a push/pull config on your h100i, but that wouldn't make much sense with a slim radiator. Also, the noctua nf-f12 are some excellent radiator fans. Like you said, not ideal as case intake fans, but with outtake fans it doesn't matter if they are radiator or case fans. I also use 2 radiator fans for my outtake.


----------



## treadstone

Hi, i have to say, loving this case is an understatement, i am just so happy with the layout. Plus my build came out even better then i expected.

Just finished my main driver, and i am very excited, here is the

specs....

Here is a GPUz for now, still need to start tweaking and see what she can do....









It's so cool using the Red ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79, i went with red fans and red ram,
Man it looks so sweet with the red "LIGHTNING" SO close to the top and just glowing out the window,

Pics to follow tomorrow.......

It was tough but so sweet to fit the MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING into the Corsair Air 240.
It took the right power connection wires but i got it all to fit with no

bulging on the top, Man it came out very sweet, I will have a lot of pictures to
follow in the next day or so, I am just so happy she is done!

So here is my build list.

- Corsair Carbide Series Air 240
- ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79
- Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 6-Core 3.4GHz
- CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
- 3 red LED corsair 120mm fans
- MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5
- EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified 1000W
- G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133
- SAMSUNG 840 EVO 500GB SATA III (SSD)
- I even integrated a fan and fan controller so i can adjust any fan in the
system when ever i want to.

I can't wait to show it off.......

happy holidays!


----------



## lassebech123

I am going to run a h100i, should i run it in push or pull ?


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lassebech123*
> 
> I am going to run a h100i, should i run it in push or pull ?


i RAN MINE in pushing air in from the front then thru the radiator, so that was the main air flow in, plus it gave the radiator cool air, plus i wanted the red corsair fans to show out the front.
i also have a massive video card so i put a slim 90mm fan on the video card side pushing in cool right on my card to help keep tt cool
then ran 2 80mm in the back and 1 120mm on the other side pulling air out and it was perfect because it was at the spot of the mosfit heatsinks and ram
so it gives it some nice airflow and keeps it optimally cool.

hope that helps


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> Hi, i have to say, loving this case is an understatement, i am just so happy with the layout. Plus my build came out even better then i expected.
> 
> Just finished my main driver, and i am very excited, here is the
> 
> specs....
> 
> Here is a GPUz for now, still need to start tweaking and see what she can do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cool using the Red ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79, i went with red fans and red ram,
> Man it looks so sweet with the red "LIGHTNING" SO close to the top and just glowing out the window,
> 
> Pics to follow tomorrow.......
> 
> It was tough but so sweet to fit the MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING into the Corsair Air 240.
> It took the right power connection wires but i got it all to fit with no
> 
> bulging on the top, Man it came out very sweet, I will have a lot of pictures to
> follow in the next day or so, I am just so happy she is done!
> 
> So here is my build list.
> 
> - Corsair Carbide Series Air 240
> - ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79
> - Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 6-Core 3.4GHz
> - CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
> - 3 red LED corsair 120mm fans
> - MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5
> - EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified 1000W
> - G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133
> - SAMSUNG 840 EVO 500GB SATA III (SSD)
> - I even integrated a fan and fan controller so i can adjust any fan in the
> system when ever i want to.
> 
> I can't wait to show it off.......
> 
> happy holidays!


Can't wait to see your build, which fan controllers did you use? I am trying to figure out with which one to go with for my build.


----------



## jameyscott

I really want a Rampage IV Gene. =/ That and the 4820k that will eventually be out of commission (or going into my wife's build) would be freakin' awesome for my NAS. and the extra PCI-e slot that you normally don't find on a MATX board would be lovely as well. That means I could have a GPU, dual gigabit NIC and a raid controller. ALL AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Can't wait to see your build, which fan controllers did you use? I am trying to figure out with which one to go with for my build.


I'll get a picture of that, i didn't put it sticking out of the system, I just mounted it in the bottom of the case,, so it's a little of a pain to change them but
i have that ability if i need it but you have to flip it on it's side and pop the bottom cover.

pictures will show that better....

today was crazy, i will get them this weekend 4sure

happy holidays.









tread


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> I'll get a picture of that, i didn't put it sticking out of the system, I just mounted it in the bottom of the case,, so it's a little of a pain to change them but
> i have that ability if i need it but you have to flip it on it's side and pop the bottom cover.
> 
> pictures will show that better....
> 
> today was crazy, i will get them this weekend 4sure
> 
> happy holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tread


Happy Holidays to you too! Which fan controller are you using?

I agree, this case is really good especially with the extra space to add quite a bit of hardware.

The NZXT Grid looks rather interesting.


----------



## Skye12977

Does it count if I've got the 240 air, but it's sitting on my shelf below my 540?
The case is empty atm >.>


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does it count if I've got the 240 air, but it's sitting on my shelf below my 540?
> The case is empty atm >.>


Yup


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yup





Well this is what it looked like with what components I had it in it.
But I found a Corsair 200r for 25$, put the parts in it and sold the DDR1 platform for 300$


----------



## blackend

Hi

her is both my system

1- ASUS X79 RAMPAGE GENE
I7 4930K OC TO 4.6
16GB GSKILL 2133MHZ
GIGABYTE GTX 780 WINDFORC OC SLI
CORSAIR H100I PUSH AND PULL WITH COOLER MASTER JET FLOW (WHITE LED )

2-ACROCK X99
I7 5820K OC TO 4.5
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (4GBx4)
GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 SLI
CORSAIR 105


----------



## jazzman75

g1 fits the 240 yes!


----------



## blackend

YES

IT FITS FINE WITH AIR 240


----------



## CaptainZombie

Double post!!!!


----------



## JillianL

Hi everyone!

I have had the 240 for about a month now, and I adore it. It was so nice to work with, so roomy, especially compared to the Corsair Obsidian 250D, which I think is adorable (and I have one sitting around without a use at the moment).

Here's my setup:

Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240
Motherboard: ASUS Z97M-PLUS
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition
GPU: Sapphire R9 285 Compact OC Edition
Cooler: Corsair H100i
Radiator Fans: 2x Corsair SP120 Blue LED
Case Fans: 2x Corsair AF120 Blue LED and 2x Rosewill 80mm Blue LED
PSU: Corsair RM 550
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600 MHz DDR3
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: Western Digital 3TB Caviar Green

The radiator fans are set up in the front as intake in a push configuration, the two AF120 fans in the top are intake, and the two 80mm fans in the back are exhaust. Do you think I should rearrange this fan configuration? Any input is certainly welcome.

I've got the G3258 overclocked to 4.59 GHz at 1.375 V. Idle temp is usually between 26 and 30 C, and load temp is low to mid 60s.

The R9 285 is overclocked to 1053 MHz / 1500 MHz with load temp at about 80 C.

I am really happy with this case.

I will say, though.... I have the black 240, and seeing everyone's pictures with the white ones is making me kinda jealous. I really like how they look. But, the case was a gift, so I suppose I shouldn't complain!

Btw, the spreadsheet in the initial post seems to be read-only. ???


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JillianL*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have had the 240 for about a month now, and I adore it. It was so nice to work with, so roomy, especially compared to the Corsair Obsidian 250D, which I think is adorable (and I have one sitting around without a use at the moment).
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240
> Motherboard: ASUS Z97M-PLUS
> CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition
> GPU: Sapphire R9 285 Compact OC Edition
> Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Radiator Fans: 2x Corsair SP120 Blue LED
> Case Fans: 2x Corsair AF120 Blue LED and 2x Rosewill 80mm Blue LED
> PSU: Corsair RM 550
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600 MHz DDR3
> SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
> HDD: Western Digital 3TB Caviar Green
> 
> The radiator fans are set up in the front as intake in a push configuration, the two AF120 fans in the top are intake, and the two 80mm fans in the back are exhaust. Do you think I should rearrange this fan configuration? Any input is certainly welcome.
> 
> I've got the G3258 overclocked to 4.59 GHz at 1.375 V. Idle temp is usually between 26 and 30 C, and load temp is low to mid 60s.
> 
> The R9 285 is overclocked to 1053 MHz / 1500 MHz with load temp at about 80 C.
> 
> I am really happy with this case.
> 
> I will say, though.... I have the black 240, and seeing everyone's pictures with the white ones is making me kinda jealous. I really like how they look. But, the case was a gift, so I suppose I shouldn't complain!
> 
> Btw, the spreadsheet in the initial post seems to be read-only. ???


Welcome to the club







and thanks for letting me know about the spreadsheet, I went ahead and fixed that so you can add your build to it.

I agree that this is such an excellent case with enough room to build a monster mATX or ITX build.


----------



## JillianL

Awesome! I added my rig to the spreadsheet.


----------



## SLOPOKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JillianL*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have had the 240 for about a month now, and I adore it. It was so nice to work with, so roomy, especially compared to the Corsair Obsidian 250D, which I think is adorable (and I have one sitting around without a use at the moment).
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240
> Motherboard: ASUS Z97M-PLUS
> CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition
> GPU: Sapphire R9 285 Compact OC Edition
> Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Radiator Fans: 2x Corsair SP120 Blue LED
> Case Fans: 2x Corsair AF120 Blue LED and 2x Rosewill 80mm Blue LED
> PSU: Corsair RM 550
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) 1600 MHz DDR3
> SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
> HDD: Western Digital 3TB Caviar Green
> 
> The radiator fans are set up in the front as intake in a push configuration, the two AF120 fans in the top are intake, and the two 80mm fans in the back are exhaust. Do you think I should rearrange this fan configuration? Any input is certainly welcome.
> 
> I've got the G3258 overclocked to 4.59 GHz at 1.375 V. Idle temp is usually between 26 and 30 C, and load temp is low to mid 60s.
> 
> The R9 285 is overclocked to 1053 MHz / 1500 MHz with load temp at about 80 C.
> 
> I am really happy with this case.
> 
> I will say, though.... I have the black 240, and seeing everyone's pictures with the white ones is making me kinda jealous. I really like how they look. But, the case was a gift, so I suppose I shouldn't complain!
> 
> Btw, the spreadsheet in the initial post seems to be read-only. ???


The way your fans are setup is fine. You'll have positive pressure and it'll keep the dust bunnies from forming.


----------



## Alez Skiff

Domp, may I ask you to post a pictures of PSU chamber of your build? Especially Aquacomputer Poweradjust 3 Ultra wiring.

One more question. Why you are using PWM version of NB fans? (Looks like PA3 control fans/pumps by voltage).


----------



## domp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alez Skiff*
> 
> Domp, may I ask you to post a pictures of PSU chamber of your build? Especially Aquacomputer Poweradjust 3 Ultra wiring.
> 
> One more question. Why you are using PWM version of NB fans? (Looks like PA3 control fans/pumps by voltage).


It's quite a mess, but there you go:



The poweradjust wiring is a bit complicated:

*First Poweradjust (for the ddc pump):*
Poweradjust Usb header -> Mainboard usb header
Poweradjust Rpm header -> poweradjust rpm cable -> 4 pin pwm extension cable -> Mainboard chassis fan header
Poweradjust Fan header -> 3 pin ddc power cable (fixed rpm of 1800)

*Second Poweradjust (for the radiator and case fans):*
Poweradjust Usb header -> Mainboard usb header
Poweradjust Rpm header -> poweradjust rpm cable -> 4 pin pwm extension cable -> Mainboard cpu fan header
Poweradjust Temperature header -> bitspower water temperature sensor which sits in front of the pump outlet
Poweradjust Fan header -> a lot of pwm splitter cables -> 4 radiator and 4 case fans (rpm depending on the water temperature target of 40° Celcius)

To answer your last question, I don't see the point in using 3 pin fans as every pwm fan can be controlled by voltage. Unless you need higher rpm fans, always go with pwm ones.


----------



## jazzman75

great set up guys....keep posting pics.... i'm planning to buy the 240 from an Aerocool DS...


----------



## Alez Skiff

Domp, thank you very much for detailed answer! It will help me a lot with my build (sure for others too).


----------



## JillianL

Here are some pictures of my machine.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 2-ACROCK X99
> I7 5820K OC TO 4.5
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (4GBx4)
> GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 SLI
> CORSAIR 105


Nice build, very similar to what I had in mind but wasn't sure about what the temps would be like, care to share the below?
What is your ambient temp?
What temps are you getting on the gpus in sli both top and bottom on full load?
What temps you are getting on cpu?

Thanks


----------



## antipesto93

Here is my build, LED strips make a big difference In this case I think. Just waiting on my Raijintek Triton cooler now, hopefully I can get some pastel white coolant in it too.
my window has got scratched surprisingly easily


----------



## jazzman75

very nice set up sir antipesto93...i really like the white one!!.....whats your specs sir?


----------



## Atibon

I need some advice for cpu cooling

I use Gigabyte 970 G1 and font space about 650mm

And this is my air 240



and I see H105



on my list H80 H100i or H105

Which one do I choose!?

and 80mm fan is necessary?


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> very nice set up sir antipesto93...i really like the white one!!.....whats your specs sir?


Thanks, Nothing too special, maximus V gene and Gainward GTX970. The only things I added was some white sleeved extensions and the led strip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atibon*
> 
> I need some advice for cpu cooling
> 
> I use Gigabyte 970 G1 and font space about 650mm
> 
> And this is my air 240
> 
> and I see H105
> 
> on my list H80 H100i or H105
> 
> Which one do I choose!?
> 
> and 80mm fan is necessary?


I personally have a H80 push/pull(1000rpm) on a 4.4ghz 2500k and it keeps it very cool however this makes the cooler very "fat".
A h100i with 2 fans would look alot cleaner I think, and perform marginally better than the h80/i
h105 would most certainly be overkill

the 80mm fans may be slightly usefull if you have two graphics cards that are not blowing air straight out of the case, but I would not put them in if I just had one GTX970. I I set all my fans except the H80 fans to be off unless I am gaming, and it hardly makes a difference to temperatures


----------



## antoniotdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> Hi
> 
> her is both my system
> 
> 1- ASUS X79 RAMPAGE GENE
> I7 4930K OC TO 4.6
> 16GB GSKILL 2133MHZ
> GIGABYTE GTX 780 WINDFORC OC SLI
> CORSAIR H100I PUSH AND PULL WITH COOLER MASTER JET FLOW (WHITE LED )
> 
> 2-ACROCK X99
> I7 5820K OC TO 4.5
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (4GBx4)
> GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 SLI
> CORSAIR 105


Very very nice! In This configuration with Gtx 970 G1 Gaming, what model are those fans with LEDs?
Thanks


----------



## Mark79

Here's mine:

I7 4790k at 4.7GHz
Asus Gryphon
Corsair 2133 vengeance pro RAM
Seasonic fanless PSU
Galax 970 EXOC
Corsair H100i
Samsung 512GB SSD


----------



## JillianL

Oooooh, the red with the white case is very pretty, Mark79. I really like it.


----------



## Mark79

Thanks









It originally was going to have a custom watercooling loop installed, by me, but i found the 970 card doesn't need it at all. Once the 980Ti, or whatever NVidia make next comes out it'll warrant something like that.....maybe.


----------



## antoniotdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> I7 4790k at 4.7GHz
> Asus Gryphon
> Corsair 2133 vengeance pro RAM
> Seasonic fanless PSU
> Galax 970 EXOC
> Corsair H100i
> Samsung 512GB SSD


nice look, what are those fans? I am interested in good fans with led to put for h100i radiator and case ...
Thanks


----------



## Mark79

The fans are Bitfenix Spectre Pros. White with red LED's.


----------



## antoniotdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> The fans are Bitfenix Spectre Pros. White with red LED's.


thanks
Bitfenix Spectre Pro work well with h100i? Are the fans noisy?


----------



## Mark79

Fans are pretty quiet but to be fair i run the system as quiet as possible hence the fanless PSU. The only time the fans run above 30% is if I'm gaming and they don't go higher than 65%. I also run a plain Corsair fan on the PSU side to create positive pressure there and push air through the PSU back out the case. That fan only goes to 50% max. Overall the case runs really cool and pretty quiet during long gaming sessions with the GPU fans being more noticeable than the 5 other fans combined. I could keep the GPU at standard factory clocks and have it really quiet too but I feel the need to OC cards when gaming purely because i can.

Its the first system I've built that's not been completely watercooled and its been surprisingly good in terms of noise and power. I have had to change one or two things from my original components list to get it this way. I swapped out the PSU from a Corsair 850W one and I had 2x 970's for a 1440p display but I reverted back to a 1080p 24" display with one GPU. I'm glad i did. The other set up was overkill tbh.


----------



## Decade

Interior of my 240. It's cramped w/ dual H80i coolers. Specs in signature.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atibon*
> 
> I need some advice for cpu cooling
> 
> on my list H80 H100i or H105
> 
> Which one do I choose!?
> 
> and 80mm fan is necessary?


No the 80mm fans aren't necessary. Also with the 4460 you have and not overclocking I presume a h80i would be fine, though what you have there I think is enough. What temps are you getting on load.


----------



## Atibon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> No the 80mm fans aren't necessary. Also with the 4460 you have and not overclocking I presume a h80i would be fine, though what you have there I think is enough. What temps are you getting on load.


temps load about 65c on I play far cry 4

another game (pes 2015) 50c


----------



## Mambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> I7 4790k at 4.7GHz
> Asus Gryphon
> Corsair 2133 vengeance pro RAM
> Seasonic fanless PSU
> Galax 970 EXOC
> Corsair H100i
> Samsung 512GB SSD
> .....


Any clearance issues with 970 EXOC and window panel? Anything (power cable, heat pipes,etc..) rubbing against the window?


----------



## Mark79

The power cable touch the inside of the window but that's it.


----------



## antoniotdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> Fans are pretty quiet but to be fair i run the system as quiet as possible hence the fanless PSU. The only time the fans run above 30% is if I'm gaming and they don't go higher than 65%. I also run a plain Corsair fan on the PSU side to create positive pressure there and push air through the PSU back out the case. That fan only goes to 50% max. Overall the case runs really cool and pretty quiet during long gaming sessions with the GPU fans being more noticeable than the 5 other fans combined. I could keep the GPU at standard factory clocks and have it really quiet too but I feel the need to OC cards when gaming purely because i can.
> 
> Its the first system I've built that's not been completely watercooled and its been surprisingly good in terms of noise and power. I have had to change one or two things from my original components list to get it this way. I swapped out the PSU from a Corsair 850W one and I had 2x 970's for a 1440p display but I reverted back to a 1080p 24" display with one GPU. I'm glad i did. The other set up was overkill tbh.


Thank you very much for the explanation


----------



## Mambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> The power cable touch the inside of the window but that's it.


Thanks

Does it make the panel flex or bend with it touching?

I am trying to know more non ref 970s that fit with no issues. I see the gigabyte 970 g1 fits fine.
Any other cards?


----------



## Mark79

It doesn't really touch that much. I put cable combs on and I don't think it touches anymore.

The case panels never sit flush all round anyway as they're much thinner than a Bitfrnix case for instance.


----------



## Cubelia

Count me in!(Didn't know that the club moved.)



Swapped out the FSP Raider 450W for Seasonic G-650W,(semi) modular power supplies rulz!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> Count me in!(Didn't know that the club moved.)
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped out the FSP Raider 450W for Seasonic G-650W,(semi) modular power supplies rulz!


How are those Noctua fans working out for you? I was actually thinking of switching out to them from my current Corsair fans since mine is a GHTPC the much more quieter I can get my setup the better.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How are those Noctua fans working out for you? I was actually thinking of switching out to them from my current Corsair fans since mine is a GHTPC the much more quieter I can get my setup the better.


Those fans are NF-S12B(top),NF-S12A*2(front) and NF-F12(bottom),all running at 50% speed(PWM with splitter).

While gaming in BF3,the only audible noise is from my graphics card's fans,louder than my Intel stock fans lol.(Still acceptable.)

If you're running a watercooled system...
Well,I'm not an expert on radiator fans.
At least my NF-F12s are quiet at 50%.

I also replaced the front dust filter with SilverStone FF122s,as they're more effective on dust filtering








(And it somehow reduced wind noise a little bit.)


----------



## Alag28

Adding some corsair red sleeved cables to my 240, corsair red vengeance ram....ill throw a pic tonight on the new look


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> Those fans are NF-S12B(top),NF-S12A*2(front) and NF-F12(bottom),all running at 50% speed(PWM with splitter).
> 
> While gaming in BF3,the only audible noise is from my graphics card's fans,louder than my Intel stock fans lol.(Still acceptable.)
> 
> If you're running a watercooled system...
> Well,I'm not an expert on radiator fans.
> At least my NF-F12s are quiet at 50%.
> 
> I also replaced the front dust filter with SilverStone FF122s,as they're more effective on dust filtering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And it somehow reduced wind noise a little bit.)


Thanks! I am debating going between the Corsair AF120/SP120 LED's Quiet Editions or to go with some Noctua's. I don't know how quiet they are, but considering I have the previous model SP/AF's in my system and they are pretty quiet, they might not be bad.

Is anyone running the LED fans in their system?


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Good Evening!

i got new screws for Push/Pull and its looking good, my new Raijintek Morpheus Core Edition (Black) also arrived today and it looks very sexy, but the GTX 780 will arrive in 2 days, so i have to wait and cant tell you, if this will fit even with Push/Pull Setup for my 240er AiO. It must, becaus it would be 28cm long and i must have 0,5cm clrerance, but thats only theory









*This is how it looks like before, only GPU left*

http://abload.de/image.php?img=foto_02jdusv.jpg

*And thats a first and scrathy impression form push/pull, i will take some good pictures at the weekend, when my build is mostly done, because i have to buy some shrouds too (for under the GPU+morpheus) but have to see, if this would fit first, or i throw money out of the window haha*

http://abload.de/image.php?img=crw_0027_kleiny1uem.jpg


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atibon*
> 
> temps load about 65c on I play far cry 4
> 
> another game (pes 2015) 50c


No need.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mambo*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Does it make the panel flex or bend with it touching?
> 
> I am trying to know more non ref 970s that fit with no issues. I see the gigabyte 970 g1 fits fine.
> Any other cards?


If my memory serves me correctly I think the EVGA FTW and the STRIX will fit but as per usual you have to bend the cables.


----------



## Mambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> It doesn't really touch that much. I put cable combs on and I don't think it touches anymore.
> 
> The case panels never sit flush all round anyway as they're much thinner than a Bitfrnix case for instance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> If my memory serves me correctly I think the EVGA FTW and the STRIX will fit but as per usual you have to bend the cables.


Thanks for the heads up guys.

@ GalaxyRadio

That white and red accent theme is making me drool lots!


----------



## jazzman75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MllAltomontllM*
> 
> i5 4670K
> Asus Z87i-Deluxe
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> Corsair Vengance Pro 8GB
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
> Corsair AX 760
> Corsair h100i
> SP120 Quiet Edition fans
> Corsair link fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on a HG10 for my 780 Ti...


Sir question.... do you have fans infront of the radiator of your cooler?


----------



## jakizidar

Hello guys,

Here's my full-WC Air 240 rig:


----------



## MllAltomontllM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> Sir question.... do you have fans infront of the radiator of your cooler?


Nope. I moved the rad to the front, which allowed me to install the first fan in the roof without stressing the hoses into what felt like an awkward bend.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> Sir question.... do you have fans infront of the radiator of your cooler?


No he doesn't


----------



## Mark79

FYI I mounted my fans on the front but if I had used a H100i that wouldn't have been possible. The smaller outer diameter of the H105 hose allows a sharper bend without kinking.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mambo*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up guys.
> 
> @ GalaxyRadio
> 
> That white and red accent theme is making me drool lots!


THX









GTX 780 is arriving today and the Raijintek Morpheus is also here, but i will install it after christmas, don't have much time to finish my setup.

I will post some new pictures in jan/2015


----------



## 2Fab

Hi, I purchased an Air 240 and will begin building on Monday, December 22, 2014 when my CPU arrives.

Build:
i7-4790K
EVGA GTX 780 SC
Corsair H100i
Asus Z97M-PLUS
2x SP120 Quiet Edition
2x AF120 Quiet Edition
Corsair CX750M

I have a question regarding the H100i and whether to do a push or pull configuration. If I choose to push, I *will not* be able to place a second AF120 as a top exhaust. If I choose to pull, I *will* be able to place a second AF120 as a top exhaust.

Would there be a significant decrease in performance if I choose to do a pull configuration? I'd really like to use two 120mm's instead of one.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Fab*
> 
> Hi, I purchased an Air 240 and will begin building on Monday, December 22, 2014 when my CPU arrives.
> 
> Build:
> i7-4790K
> EVGA GTX 780 SC
> Corsair H100i
> Asus Z97M-PLUS
> 2x SP120 Quiet Edition
> 2x AF120 Quiet Edition
> Corsair CX750M
> 
> I have a question regarding the H100i and whether to do a push or pull configuration. If I choose to push, I *will not* be able to place a second AF120 as a top exhaust. If I choose to pull, I *will* be able to place a second AF120 as a top exhaust.
> 
> Would there be a significant decrease in performance if I choose to do a pull configuration? I'd really like to use two 120mm's instead of one.


Push or Pull are not very different, probably less than 1c noticable temperature difference so I would go with whatever looks better. There is some discussion around the more technical details here
http://www.overclock.net/t/742234/poll-radiator-fans-push-or-pull (quite old)

Regarding the second AF120, It again will hardly make a difference because the case is allready very well ventilated. I have a very similar setup but with only one fan at the top, which is useually at a super low rpm unless gaming.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Here's my full-WC Air 240 rig:


do you have an issue with the waterblock touching the window? or is there enough space?


----------



## MllAltomontllM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2Fab*
> 
> I have a question regarding the H100i and whether to do a push or pull configuration. If I choose to push, I *will not* be able to place a second AF120 as a top exhaust. If I choose to pull, I *will* be able to place a second AF120 as a top exhaust.
> 
> Would there be a significant decrease in performance if I choose to do a pull configuration? I'd really like to use two 120mm's instead of one.


I didn't observe a significant difference in temps when I switched from push to pull on my h100i and consensus is that there will be no difference. That said, running in pull will make for easier cleaning when dust starts building up because you don't have to remove the fans to clean out the dust.


----------



## 2Fab

Alright, I guess pull is how I'm going then. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------



## JillianL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark79*
> 
> FYI I mounted my fans on the front but if I had used a H100i that wouldn't have been possible. The smaller outer diameter of the H105 hose allows a sharper bend without kinking.


I have the fans on the front of my H100i, but I have the hoses on the bottom of the rad, not the top. That meant that I had to use a compact GFX card because a full-size one didn't fit around the hoses. It turned out well though, I like the way it looks!


----------



## antoniotdi

edit


----------



## antoniotdi

I just assembled my new pc in Corsair Air 240









Corsair Carbide Air 240 White - Corsair AX860 - ASUS Maximus VII Gene Z97 - i7 4790k - Corsair H100i - G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB 1600MHz CL8 - Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 Gaming - Creative_Sound Blaster Z - SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128GB - WD_Caviar Black 1T - WD Caviar Green 1T


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antoniotdi*
> 
> I just assembled my new pc in Corsair Air 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 240 White - Corsair AX860 - ASUS Maximus VII Gene Z97 - i7 4790k - Corsair H100i - G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB 1600MHz CL8 - Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 Gaming - Creative_Sound Blaster Z - SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128GB - WD_Caviar Black 1T - WD Caviar Green 1T


Nicely done man. That's some nice compact power you have there








How are your GPU temps?


----------



## Mark79

You managed to route those H110i hoses well. I couldn't get the ones on my H80i to sit right at all. Ended up having to RMA it anyway :/


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> do you have an issue with the waterblock touching the window? or is there enough space?


Actually waterblock is just slightly touching the window, if it was like a 2-3mm higher, it wouldn't be possible to close the window.

Here's the picture:



Cheers!


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hey Ho!

before new christma and happy new year, 1 new photo from my build. I will be done in januar, only shrouds + antivibrationspads for fans left to build under the GTX 780+Raihintek Morpheus Core Edition and 2 80mm fans in the back. And i switch back from Haswell to Sandy Bridge, i bought the Z87 Board because of the nice looking EVGA cover, but its crashing with the GPU Backplate, there is not enough room for it. So i will switch to the Z77 Stinger and 2600/2700K.

*Ingametemps*

CPU ~ 40C°
GPU ~ 40C°

Stock and undervolting. Lets see what i get, when iam done with this build and have Sandy Bridge in there. Oh and yes, i know 1 fan is false installed... i switched it back, but forgot to make a new photo. Have a nice Week!!!!

http://abload.de/image.php?img=foto_025qkgn.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsc01149_smalltdjqe.jpg


----------



## jazzman75

just bought this awesome case...sorry for the crappy phone pic...will install all the components and will have pics using a SLR camera...


----------



## Mambo

It's Christmas eve here and about 4hrs before midnight so here's me greeting everyone a very Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## omrheadshoto

I thought id share with you all my finished build in the Corsair Air 240.

please follow my instagram to see the build log photos plus all my existing builds.

instagram.com/gamer_phil


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Well its officially christmas here (merry christmas all) and hopefully i will see a nice brand new 240 air to kick off a new build.


----------



## jazzman75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antoniotdi*
> 
> I just assembled my new pc in Corsair Air 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 240 White - Corsair AX860 - ASUS Maximus VII Gene Z97 - i7 4790k - Corsair H100i - G.Skill Ripjaws-X 2x4GB 1600MHz CL8 - Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 Gaming - Creative_Sound Blaster Z - SSD Samsung 840 Pro 128GB - WD_Caviar Black 1T - WD Caviar Green 1T


Hi Antoniotdi.....any issues on the GPU power cable hitting the window panels on the side?


----------



## kitzuki

anyone know if this case supports enough space for custom water looped cooling for the cpu and 2 970s or 980s


----------



## antoniotdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Nicely done man. That's some nice compact power you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your GPU temps?


hello no particular problem with the temperatures

here's bench with maximum overclock gpu G1 970, core +160 \ memory +450 , temp gpu 73 degrees

and bench with Oc daily gpu, core + 110 \ memory +200, temp gpu 67 degrees




2 more photos




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> Hi Antoniotdi.....any issues on the GPU power cable hitting the window panels on the side?


Also here no particular problem, before closing I bent the cables and closed quietly


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitzuki*
> 
> anyone know if this case supports enough space for custom water looped cooling for the cpu and 2 970s or 980s


No. You can fit a 240 slim up front, one in the bottom if you use an ITX board.. which would only support one graphics card. And if you just use one slim rad that's not going to be enough to dissipate the heat from two graphics cards and a cpu.


----------



## Stizuner

Hey all. Just started to get my parts in for my new air 240 build... super excited!

Mobo - Asus Maximus VII Impact
CPU - 4790k delidded
Video - Recycled 7970
Ram - G.Skill Sniper 2400 mhz 2x8gb
SSD - Samsung 850 Pro
HD - WD 4TB - Green
PSU - Corsair ax860i

Cooling
Koolance 7970 block
Bitspower Maximus VII Impact full block
2x 240mm XSPC EX series radiators
Monsoon chrome red compression fittings
Swiftech MPC Pump w/ XSPC Top/Res
Fans will be recycled Gentle Typhoon 1850s, shooting for some push pull but don't think it will fit.

Should be fun!


----------



## kitzuki

bummer looks like i will have to buy a 540
just ordered 2 970 from gigabyte which should fit fine but i was worried about tempts due to the top card not having any airflow
unless i can just have the waterloop just covering the gpus and got air cooling for the cpu
if not i'll just send it back to amazon
and by the way the white 240 is 69.99 on amazon at the moment


----------



## Stizuner

White 240 is on sale at Newegg until the 29th 69.99 w/ a $20.00 mail in rebate landing at 49.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-139-045

I don't think a single 240 rad would be enough for two graphics cards.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> White 240 is on sale at Newegg until the 29th 69.99 w/ a $20.00 mail in rebate landing at 49.99
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=11-139-045
> 
> I don't think a single 240 rad would be enough for two graphics cards.


That's a damn good price for this awesome case.

I updated the owner's list.


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm interested in getting this case but how is the PCIE bracket? I understand that it is tool-less. Is there anyway to add a flat head screw to it to secure the card even more?


----------



## pepejovi

Can you fit a normal 8pin atx power cable between the HDD cage and the cable hole in the motherboard tray? Or is that just flat cables like in the LTT video?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Can you fit a normal 8pin atx power cable between the HDD cage and the cable hole in the motherboard tray? Or is that just flat cables like in the LTT video?


Really just depends on the thickness of it. The Corsair ribbon style cables are much easier to work with though. I'm currently using an RM550 in mine, but plan on going to a CS550 or CS650 because they are only 140mm units vs 160 of the RM550.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Can you fit a normal 8pin atx power cable between the HDD cage and the cable hole in the motherboard tray? Or is that just flat cables like in the LTT video?
> 
> 
> 
> Really just depends on the thickness of it. The Corsair ribbon style cables are much easier to work with though. I'm currently using an RM550 in mine, but plan on going to a CS550 or CS650 because they are only 140mm units vs 160 of the RM550.
Click to expand...

It's just a Corsair TX750, I don't find them that thick, but I don't really have a reference point..


----------



## Alag28

heres my rig again with a few aesthetic changes. the red gpu sleeve and red ram modules.


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm interested in getting this case but how is the PCIE bracket? I understand that it is tool-less. Is there anyway to add a flat head screw to it to secure the card even more?


I just did a build in it and that's my one (big) complaint. It looks like it should be possible to add screws but none of the ones included seemed to fit and I couldn't find any in my spare piles that would either. It's not like you're just putting cards in there with 0 support at all but I definitely found the bracket to be looser than I would have liked. I may still try to find some screws that fit just to make sure everything is really tight and secure.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir-Lucius*
> 
> I just did a build in it and that's my one (big) complaint. It looks like it should be possible to add screws but none of the ones included seemed to fit and I couldn't find any in my spare piles that would either. It's not like you're just putting cards in there with 0 support at all but I definitely found the bracket to be looser than I would have liked. I may still try to find some screws that fit just to make sure everything is really tight and secure.


Thanks for the info. If you find a screw that works please post an update.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Really just depends on the thickness of it. The Corsair ribbon style cables are much easier to work with though. I'm currently using an RM550 in mine, but plan on going to a CS550 or CS650 because they are only 140mm units vs 160 of the RM550.


I am using the Silverstone Strider ST55F-G (which is a 140mm) and PP05e short cable kit. I've read more of these PSU's dying around several other forums and even on here. I've considered going back to the EVGA G2 750W (180mm) and had only made the switch the Silverstone so I can fit the PSU in the Cooler Master 130 at the time. I just hate that this PSU is 180mm but it uses all Japanese capacitors and for the price its hard to beat.

Are you guys seeing the benefit of using Noctua NF-F12's and NF-S12's over going with any of the Corsair SP/AF colored ring or LED version fans?


----------



## kitzuki

its a shame i really like the size and look of the 240 but it looks like for what i am going to need with 980 sli with a custom water cooling for my two cards
i have seen some without it card top card runs in the 90s but i don't want to take any chances


----------



## ivoryg37

On the white 240, is the sidepanel clear or a dark acrylic? Also how much clearance is there? Will a waterblock be able to fit in here that isnt the EK CSQ


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kitzuki*
> 
> its a shame i really like the size and look of the 240 but it looks like for what i am going to need with 980 sli with a custom water cooling for my two cards
> i have seen some without it card top card runs in the 90s but i don't want to take any chances


If you only w/c the GPUs and not the CPU as well, then a 240 rad is still going to be better temps and possibly quieter than many stock air coolers. Earlier in the thread is a photo of someone who put the pump and a small integrated reservoir in the back compartment. This way you can fit two long cards and radiator in the front.

Another idea which my son used in his Air240. He put an extra, passive radiator in the top: the Darkside LP240 low profile radiator which fits just above the motherboard with 2mm to spare. He put another slim 240 rad on the front. Then 4 fans all set to intake: 2 regular on the front rad, 2 slim Scythe fans on the bottom. This should provide enough air pressure inside the case to allow the top passive radiator to exhaust some heat. I can't quote any temps yet because he is still waiting on fittings and the second GPU.


----------



## kitzuki

thank you for this because i had just disconnected everything and just ordered a 540 lol i will cancel that and just keep my setup and make some more room in powersupply and cables area


----------



## AGENT_WD40

sorry for the noob question guys but whats the best gtx 970 that will fit in this case without touching the window panel? you can give more than one choice if you like


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGENT_WD40*
> 
> sorry for the noob question guys but whats the best gtx 970 that will fit in this case without touching the window panel? you can give more than one choice if you like


Some discussion regarding this
here:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2mlf8b/build_help_gtx_970s_that_fit_a_corsair_air_240/%5B/URL


----------



## Atibon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGENT_WD40*
> 
> sorry for the noob question guys but whats the best gtx 970 that will fit in this case without touching the window panel? you can give more than one choice if you like


Gigabyte g1

just manage power cable or use flexible cable


----------



## alw71

Would a Gigabyte R9 270X Windforce 3X OC be able to fit in this case by any chance?
http://www.shop.bt.com/products/gigabyte-amd-radeon-r9-270x-1050mhz-2gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-windforce-3x-oc-90Z3.html
I heard that it can fit a gpu of 295mm but this card is 297 lol. Is that going to make a difference?
I'm thinking about buying the case can anyone tell me if its a good case or not. Ive read mixed reviews.


----------



## jazzman75

hi guys...transferred all my stuff in the 240....just did a slight mod on the grill painted it gray/silver...just waiting for the G1 to restock on the pc shops...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> Would a Gigabyte R9 270X Windforce 3X OC be able to fit in this case by any chance?
> http://www.shop.bt.com/products/gigabyte-amd-radeon-r9-270x-1050mhz-2gb-pci-express-3-0-hdmi-windforce-3x-oc-90Z3.html
> I heard that it can fit a gpu of 295mm but this card is 297 lol. Is that going to make a difference?
> I'm thinking about buying the case can anyone tell me if its a good case or not. Ive read mixed reviews.


I can't guarantee GPU fitment since I'm running my Air 240 as a NAS, but I would definitely buy this case again (and will be because the wife loves it so much) There are just so many possibility with this case if you have a bit of creativity. I mean, who though the Air 240 could fit 7 HDDs that are all hot swappable. (My project in the works.)


----------



## Robilar

Can you fit a 240 push pull rad up front in this case with a 280mm long video card?


----------



## Mambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can you fit a 240 push pull rad up front in this case with a 280mm long video card?


It should fit.
I have linked blackend's system 1 and 2 as references.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/30#post_23272297


----------



## AlderonnX

Will a Prolimatech Megahalems fit in this case? I hope so I just bought one. (Air 240)


----------



## ivoryg37

This case is currently $30 after rebate for the white model on newegg. I just bought me one









What is the most quietest 80mm fan I can put in the rear?


----------



## MllAltomontllM

Hey guys and gals. I need a bit of a sanity check... I'm strongly considering building a GPU water loop in my 240. It would only be a GPU loop because I already have an h100 installed for the CPU.Why keep the h100? Well, I am fond of the concept of having a dual loop in such a small case, but also I am not fond of spending money on a CPU block having already purchased the h100. Anyways, unless I receive compelling advice that convinces me that I'm being dumb or that I can expect similar performance from just a single 240 rad cooling two waterblocks, this is likely to be the plan..

That said, I know there are at least a couple members that have already built water-cooled rigs in the 240, and so I am hoping that I may also receive some insight regarding compatible rads and clearances (specifically in the floor of the case) as well as GPU blocks.

As of now, I am considering this waterblock: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-nickel-original-csq.html because the terminals do not protrude beyond the PCB (as I am aware).

While I am still entertaining the idea of also usinga CPU block I have a few questions:

Is anyone aware of a waterblock that has pass-through terminals (the ones that protrude) that will not interfere with the side panel?

How are temps with a single 240 rad in the front, as I see this to be the most common set-up?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jakizidar

@MllAltomontllM

I've got this GPU waterblock and it just barely fits inside the Air 240:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc770-gtx-acetal-nickel.html

As for temps, here are my results from a couple months ago, room temps were around 22-23C at the time in all tests:



So one EK 240x38mm radiator with 2x EK 120mm vents @ 7V (push) is cooling both CPU and GPU waterblocks; pump/res combo is also EKWB.

Hopefully this helps a little bit.

Cheers!


----------



## MllAltomontllM

@jakizidar

This is tremendously helpful - thank you.

You say that the block just barely fits. Can I assume that this means it doesn't come into contact with the window?

I'm also going to venture to assume that the block for a 780 ti and the one you have joined to your 770 are the same dimensions, since it looks like yours would accept a 780 ti backplate.

Thanks again for the info. Happy 2015!


----------



## AGENT_WD40

could one fit a 140mm aio cooler like the corsair H90 in this case or it only has 120mm mounts?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Hey all. Just started to get my parts in for my new air 240 build... super excited!
> 
> Mobo - Asus Maximus VII Impact
> CPU - 4790k delidded
> Video - Recycled 7970
> Ram - G.Skill Sniper 2400 mhz 2x8gb
> SSD - Samsung 850 Pro
> HD - WD 4TB - Green
> PSU - Corsair ax860i
> 
> Cooling
> Koolance 7970 block
> Bitspower Maximus VII Impact full block
> 2x 240mm XSPC EX series radiators
> Monsoon chrome red compression fittings
> Swiftech MPC Pump w/ XSPC Top/Res
> Fans will be recycled Gentle Typhoon 1850s, shooting for some push pull but don't think it will fit.
> 
> Should be fun!


So finished the build about half way... have to say working in such a small case made things interesting! Have a few more things in the works and I'll post some final builds once those are done. In the meantime here are a couple crappy camera photos.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> @MllAltomontllM
> 
> I've got this GPU waterblock and it just barely fits inside the Air 240:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc770-gtx-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> As for temps, here are my results from a couple months ago, room temps were around 22-23C at the time in all tests:
> 
> 
> 
> So one EK 240x38mm radiator with 2x EK 120mm vents @ 7V (push) is cooling both CPU and GPU waterblocks; pump/res combo is also EKWB.
> 
> Hopefully this helps a little bit.
> 
> Cheers!


Jak, I was reading around too where if you get a thick enough 240mm rad like what you have, you can do a pretty decent job water cooling the GPU and CPU as long as you aren't going nuts with the OC.

Those temps are nice


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MllAltomontllM*
> 
> @jakizidar
> 
> This is tremendously helpful - thank you.
> 
> You say that the block just barely fits. Can I assume that this means it doesn't come into contact with the window?
> 
> I'm also going to venture to assume that the block for a 780 ti and the one you have joined to your 770 are the same dimensions, since it looks like yours would accept a 780 ti backplate.
> 
> Thanks again for the info. Happy 2015!


Unfortunately the GPU waterblock just touches the window, as it can be seen on this photo:



But really, it's not a big deal - window doesn't bend or something, no scratches either, it's just that I/O port on GPU WB pushes a little bit against the window (like 0-5.1mm).

Also, I have a GTX770 (actually GTX780/Ti) backplate on my GPU so I'd say both of those waterblocks should be around the same dimensions.

Cheers and happy 2015!


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGENT_WD40*
> 
> could one fit a 140mm aio cooler like the corsair H90 in this case or it only has 120mm mounts?


I've tried to fit a 140mm slim fan in the front (Prolimatech USV 14 - it has 120mm fan mounts), but there's no way to do it without modding the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Jak, I was reading around too where if you get a thick enough 240mm rad like what you have, you can do a pretty decent job water cooling the GPU and CPU as long as you aren't going nuts with the OC.
> 
> Those temps are nice


Yeah, thanks.

I was actually worried a little bit before pulling the trigger on this custom loop 'cause many ppl were telling me there's no way I'd be getting decent temps on just one 240mm rad, cooling both OC'ed CPU and GPU, but while the temps aren't crazy low, they're more then what I call decent and since the whole PC is almost dead silent (the only thing you can hear is low hum of the pump), I'm more then happy









Cheers!


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R




----------



## alw71

I'm looking to put an air fan in this case, can anyone tell me what would be a decent fan to put in here?
I will be using a Intel Pentium Dual Core G3258 so there may besome over clocking but as its a holiday computer( to use when I go away on holidays at my GF) I'm not bothered if its not top dollar top of the range etc. I'm looking for more of a budget Fan that will fit and keep the cpu cool.
Everyone seems to be water cooling and I'm yet to know what air fan will fit.Cheers!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> I've tried to fit a 140mm slim fan in the front (Prolimatech USV 14 - it has 120mm fan mounts), but there's no way to do it without modding the case.
> Yeah, thanks.
> 
> I was actually worried a little bit before pulling the trigger on this custom loop 'cause many ppl were telling me there's no way I'd be getting decent temps on just one 240mm rad, cooling both OC'ed CPU and GPU, but while the temps aren't crazy low, they're more then what I call decent and since the whole PC is almost dead silent (the only thing you can hear is low hum of the pump), I'm more then happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I wonder if you went with a thicker rad like the Alphacool UT60 which is 60mm if that would improve temps even more. Which rad did you go with again?


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wonder if you went with a thicker rad like the Alphacool UT60 which is 60mm if that would improve temps even more. Which rad did you go with again?


I went with this one: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Watercooling/Radiators/240mm-Radiators/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-CoolStream-PE-240-schwarz::27507.html

I thought about this one but there's no way tubes would be able to go behind it to next chamber. I think 40mm thick rad is max. with mATX board. If you have mini-ITX, then yes, you could use 60mm thick rad in the front (but then forget about using any rad in the bottom panel since the only doable combo is 30mm thick front + 30mm thick bottom rads).


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Does anyone have a pic of this case next to a standard mid tower? I'm trying to see how much of a size decrease it would give me. Thanks!


----------



## domp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> I went with this one: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Watercooling/Radiators/240mm-Radiators/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-CoolStream-PE-240-schwarz::27507.html
> 
> I thought about this one but there's no way tubes would be able to go behind it to next chamber. I think 40mm thick rad is max. with mATX board. If you have mini-ITX, then yes, you could use 60mm thick rad in the front (but then forget about using any rad in the bottom panel since the only doable combo is 30mm thick front + 30mm thick bottom rads).


A 60mm thick radiator should work if you rotate it and route the tubing through this hole:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> I went with this one: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Watercooling/Radiators/240mm-Radiators/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-CoolStream-PE-240-schwarz::27507.html
> 
> I thought about this one but there's no way tubes would be able to go behind it to next chamber. I think 40mm thick rad is max. with mATX board. If you have mini-ITX, then yes, you could use 60mm thick rad in the front (but then forget about using any rad in the bottom panel since the only doable combo is 30mm thick front + 30mm thick bottom rads).


Yeah, I have a ITX motherboard so there is quite a bit more room in the case to play around with. It's why I would consider going with a 60mm rad to cool both CPU/GPU since I'm not going for any crazy OC's, but my goal is for getting pure silence in my GHTPC.

I currently am using the NZXT G10 bracket with a H75 on my GPU and it does a good job, but would prefer a full cover block here soon to cool the entire card. The MSI 970 has a heat plate covering the VRM which helps, but not as good as having that full block.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> A 60mm thick radiator should work if you rotate it and route the tubing through this hole:


Yeah, the 60mm rad should work with an ITX board since Lauren at TastyPC had one in her review video.


----------



## WiSK

Here's my son's rig. It's the first time he's done water cooling. Not sure it'll be easy to fill or drain. Parts list here.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's a damn good price for this awesome case.
> 
> I updated the owner's list.


Know what is better than a $49.99 240? How about a $14.99 air 240?









I scored one on the NewEgg flash deal a bit ago with the MasterPass promo. Came out to be $15 before tax. Now all that is left is to move the parts from my 250D into the 240 - and perhaps upgrade a few things. Such as the motherboard.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Here's my son's rig. It's the first time he's done water cooling. Not sure it'll be easy to fill or drain. Parts list here.


It appears the apple doesn't fall far from the tree









looks like a nice clean build. congrats to him.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of this case next to a standard mid tower? I'm trying to see how much of a size decrease it would give me. Thanks!


This?


Compared to a Cooler Master N200 and a 600cc water bottle.
N200 is already a micro atx case.(But I sold my N200,can't take more pics.)

I can also compare the size with an RV05 if you want.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alw71*
> 
> I'm looking to put an air fan in this case, can anyone tell me what would be a decent fan to put in here?
> I will be using a Intel Pentium Dual Core G3258 so there may besome over clocking but as its a holiday computer( to use when I go away on holidays at my GF) I'm not bothered if its not top dollar top of the range etc. I'm looking for more of a budget Fan that will fit and keep the cpu cool.
> Everyone seems to be water cooling and I'm yet to know what air fan will fit.Cheers!!


I'm also planning to air cool a G3258 and I will get you some measurement as soon as it arrives


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Here's my son's rig. It's the first time he's done water cooling. Not sure it'll be easy to fill or drain. Parts list here.


Nice.

Does the side panel fit on, or does the window bulge?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Does the side panel fit on, or does the window bulge?


Thanks!

The windows bulges a tiny bit, however it won't soon... Before we leak tested we discovered the 3.3V rail was overvolting, so on advice from @shinji2k my son ordered a new PSU which has low-profile black flexible cables.

Also I don't think it's going to be very easy to drain, so I'm going to suggest he moves the big looping tube to the bottom ports of the lower GPU.


----------



## Pedros

Hey all,

So i got this Case... and i'm just trying to find out Which 980GTX will fit here.

I saw a user that installed a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming on the case. That's a 312mm GPU ( same size as the GTX980 G1 Gaming )

My plans where to install a H100i and a Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming... but i'm kind of confused.

So my question is, is it really possible to install it ?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The windows bulges a tiny bit, however it won't soon... Before we leak tested we discovered the 3.3V rail was overvolting, so on advice from @shinji2k my son ordered a new PSU which has low-profile black flexible cables.
> 
> Also I don't think it's going to be very easy to drain, so I'm going to suggest he moves the big looping tube to the bottom ports of the lower GPU.


Gotcha.

I think with a little work the setup can look even better.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So i got this Case... and i'm just trying to find out Which 980GTX will fit here.
> 
> I saw a user that installed a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming on the case. That's a 312mm GPU ( same size as the GTX980 G1 Gaming )
> 
> My plans where to install a H100i and a Gigabyte GTX980 Gaming... but i'm kind of confused.
> 
> So my question is, is it really possible to install it ?



Found here



Anything wider than reference will be a tight fit against the window because of the cables.


----------



## jazzman75

hi guys ...would anyone know if an MSI GTX-970 4g GPU would fit this Corsair carbide air 240?


----------



## Pedros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> hi guys ...would anyone know if an MSI GTX-970 4g GPU would fit this Corsair carbide air 240?


Hey Jazzman,

that particular GPU doesn't fit, it's too tall ... i have that card and ... no luck. That's why i'm having a hard time deciding if i should get another case or another gpu


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> hi guys ...would anyone know if an MSI GTX-970 4g GPU would fit this Corsair carbide air 240?


It won't fit with cooler on as I've tried, but if you were to add the NZXT G10 bracket with an AIO it will fit in the case without a problem. That is what I'm doing since I wanted to water cool my GPU and also have it fit in this awesome case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Know what is better than a $49.99 240? How about a $14.99 air 240?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored one on the NewEgg flash deal a bit ago with the MasterPass promo. Came out to be $15 before tax. Now all that is left is to move the parts from my 250D into the 240 - and perhaps upgrade a few things. Such as the motherboard.


That is freakin awesome, congrats!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> I think with a little work the setup can look even better.


Getting there... my son bent the short piece of tube from reservoir to GPU using a bending cord and boiled it for 4 minutes then straight into ice water until it set.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Getting there... my son bent the short piece of tube from reservoir to GPU using a bending cord and boiled it for 4 minutes then straight into ice water until it set.]


Way better looking now


----------



## jazzman75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It won't fit with cooler on as I've tried, but if you were to add the NZXT G10 bracket with an AIO it will fit in the case without a problem. That is what I'm doing since I wanted to water cool my GPU and also have it fit in this awesome case.


ohhhh gawd....now i have a problem...i just bought the msi gtx 970 yesterday and haven't installed it yet....so sad now....so you wont be able to close the clear side panel because its to tall?....what will i do now...i love the cooler of the msi gtx 970 and dont like to replace it....huhuhu....i should have waited for the G1....

you guys have pic on how far the GPU is protruding from the clear side panel?....i'm thinking of just having the side clear panel modded??...


----------



## Zero_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> ohhhh gawd....now i have a problem...i just bought the msi gtx 970 yesterday and haven't installed it yet....so sad now....so you wont be able to close the clear side panel because its to tall?....what will i do now...i love the cooler of the msi gtx 970 and dont like to replace it....huhuhu....i should have waited for the G1....
> 
> you guys have pic on how far the GPU is protruding from the clear side panel?....i'm thinking for just having the side clear panel modded??...


The MSI card fits. The power connectors will press against the side panel though. Doesn't look that great.

I wasn't so lucky with the Asus GTX970 though.


----------



## leo38cheng

*New to OC -- and hope to learn from all of you









*Just scored the Carbide 240 White Steel from recent Newegg deal and would like to build my new PC with all of your help. My budget is limited but I am willing to wait for the right price.

I mainly use my pc for photography editing (freelance wedding/food photographer) , gaming (not-high end), video streaming, and being able to open 30+ internet tabs at once.

So far I only have the below parts:

Corsair Carbide Series 240 - $29.99 (AR)
Crucial M550 SSD 256GB - $89.99

I'm looking for as little wiring as possible, and will be leaning towards a water cooling system.

Any recommendations for PSU, CPU, GPU Card, Motherboard, RAM, CPU Cooler for my needs mentioned above? Am I missing anything? Do I need a GPU cooler? Extra Fans? I've never overclocked my CPU before, but willing to learn if the OC is stable enough.

Thanks again for all your help, and I'm hoping my post will help others who just jumped on the Carbide 240


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_*
> 
> The MSI card fits. The power connectors will press against the side panel though. Doesn't look that great.
> 
> I wasn't so lucky with the Asus GTX970 though.


Are you sure about that? I have a Silverstone Strider Gold PSU with the PP05e cables which bend very easily, when I placed the window panel on there is a lot of pressure on the heat pipe. Not sure I would want to do that, but to each his own.


----------



## crayzieap

Just installed the Noctua C14 in my Corsair 240. Will the cpu heatpipes close to the Ram be an issue with heat? I'd estimate that there is only a paper thickness distance between the pipe and ram. Basically it's nearly touching.


----------



## AlderonnX

Has anyone put a Swifttech h220x in one yet?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crayzieap*
> 
> Just installed the Noctua C14 in my Corsair 240. Will the cpu heatpipes close to the Ram be an issue with heat? I'd estimate that there is only a paper thickness distance between the pipe and ram. Basically it's nearly touching.


Though I don't have exactly the same setup I have a NHD15 about as that and I have no heat/performance issues - I even had to remove my RAM heatsinks to get to that point, and again there has been no noticeable difference. If you have fans setup on the other side the RAM will get some cool flow on them anyway


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Has anyone put a Swifttech h220x in one yet?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*


Smithy, are those Noctua Redux 80mm fans? If they are, how are they? I was looking at maybe getting a few of those 120mm versions or maybe just going with their good old brown fans.


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*


So it fits but the pretty bits are all hidden in the back.


----------



## souldk

First> this is my first post, so Hi! I have been a long time reader here!

Second. if anyone is interested in throwing in another rad, I found a way to put a 140mm slim rad in this Case without modding




What you will need:
- a 140mm slim rad
- a 140mm Fan that has 120mm AND 140mm mounting points, I am using a EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 Plus. That fan has 120mm mounts and comes with 140mm adapters, but the mounting point are slightly offset, this helps with mounting everything However the rad is not 90° horizontal, more like 95°


----------



## smithydan

Finally got my case today and the quality is better than what I saw in reviews online... though it is not without hiccups.


----------



## leo38cheng

Any recommendations for CPU cooler? H100i or Swifttech h220x?

Are there good fans I should get for this case? If I get the H100i -- can we change the fans out?

what's a good mobo for this case as well.

looking to do photography editing, light gaming, and multiple tab online surfing+ video streaming.

thanks!


----------



## leo38cheng

will the Swifttech H240-X be too big?


----------



## wheth4400

I guess add me in! Though I am using my Air 240 for my TV server. My main rig is in the Air 540 LOL. Honestly this is a fantastic case, and I love seeing everyone's builds in there.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Smithy, are those Noctua Redux 80mm fans? If they are, how are they? I was looking at maybe getting a few of those 120mm versions or maybe just going with their good old brown fans.


He he, not my build









It's Chipicao


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> will the Swifttech H240-X be too big?


Yip, though with some little pressure I did get 2 phanteks 140mm fans in the front.


----------



## Lightgrabber

My first Build

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: *Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage:
Plextor M6e 128GB M.2-2280
Western Digital RE3 1TB 3.5"
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5"
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card
Power Supply: *Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum

1x be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM 80 mm
1x be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM 92 mm
3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120 mm

BitFenix Alchemy Connect Red


----------



## AGENT_WD40

newb question but whats the 1x standoff screw for? should i install it before putting the motherboard in the case?


----------



## ivoryg37

I just received my case. Newegg or Corsair must really not want to honor the rebate or something. Out of all the spaces on the entire box, whoever shipped the item decided the best spot to put the UPS shipping label(2 of them) was directly over the UPC sticker. I had to heatgun the label for about 10 minutes so that they would peel off of each other without ripping.


----------



## smithydan

How do you guys get you USB cable to bend so much, mine won't or it has to be worked in?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AGENT_WD40*
> 
> newb question but whats the 1x standoff screw for? should i install it before putting the motherboard in the case?


I didn't use mine


----------



## AGENT_WD40

finally started the build, any suggestions on where to put the Corsair H80i, and wether to have it blowing in or out the case?


----------



## ivoryg37

I couldn't find a size comparison when I was buying cases so I figure I post this here just in case someone else was deciding between the two. The Air 240 is about 3 inches longer and wider. The air 240 has the included rubber feet on them (you self apply these so you can leave them off). Without the rubber feet they are about the same height.


----------



## Lightgrabber

Mostly in the top Front blowing Air in.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/NQhqqs
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/zhKZxr
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/hw8KHx
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/NQhqqs


----------



## Stizuner

I'm really happy with this case. Night pic!


----------



## jazzman75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It won't fit with cooler on as I've tried, but if you were to add the NZXT G10 bracket with an AIO it will fit in the case without a problem. That is what I'm doing since I wanted to water cool my GPU and also have it fit in this awesome case.


HI Cap....did you push through with the NZXT G10?....can you post a pic please? ...until now still deciding if I would buy that GPU cooler or have the side panel modded....still cant close the clear side panel huhuhu...


----------



## pauljed16

Here's my dual boot hackintosh.
i5 3570k @4.1ghz
P8z77-i deluxe
Corsair Vengeance 16gb
Corsair Tx 650m
Corsair H100i
Adata sx900 2x 240gb
Sp120 x4, af120 x2
Gtx 970 reference.
Custom sleeved cables.
Custom rgb led


----------



## leo38cheng

Thanks for all the response. I'm starting my build as well. Are they anything I should be aware of if I'm planning to use the H100i cooler?

My budget can't afford the GTX 970 --- are they any alternatives that are good for photoshop and light gaming

How's the GTX 750 Ti vs GTX 660 Ti ? or GTX 760.

Which one is better? Can these cards be overclocked? -- Need a card that fits this case as well.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> HI Cap....did you push through with the NZXT G10?....can you post a pic please? ...until now still deciding if I would buy that GPU cooler or have the side panel modded....still cant close the clear side panel huhuhu...


Hey Jazzman, yeah I've had the G10 in my system for about a month now and it works really well.


----------



## jazzman75

Hi Cap!!....thanks for posting a pic!...

guess what? i was able to do something about the clear side panel...I was able to use the stock clear side panel of the air 240!!...what I did is...I just removed the clear acrylic and placed it outside the side panel frame!! and voila!!........i can now close the side panel!!!......i just used a paper clip and wire to hold the clear panel in place....!!!! soooo happy!!!!

see pic below





MSI GTX-970 users!!! we can fit this GPU inside the air 240 with minimal effort!!...


----------



## jazzman75

here are more pics!! sorry for the crappy phone camera!...


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> guess what? i was able to do something about the clear side panel...I was able to use the stock clear side panel of the air 240!!...what i just did is I just removed the clear acrylic and placed it outside the side panel frame!! and voila!!........i can now close the side panel!!!......i just used a paper clip and wire to hold the clear panel in place....!!!! soooo happy!!!!


Good idea +rep









Wish I'd thought of doing this when I was trying to squash in the sleeving.


----------



## Mambo

Nice and simple solution jazzman! Looks clean too:thumb:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> here are more pics!! sorry for the crappy phone camera!...


That's awesomw Jazz I'm going to add this to the first post when I get home tonight. This should help those with the MSI 970 and maybe the Strix 970.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Getting there... my son bent the short piece of tube from reservoir to GPU using a bending cord and boiled it for 4 minutes then straight into ice water until it set.


Hi WiSK, a big fan of your builds !

I was tempted, but went to the Lian Li PC D600 thread !

I was just needing to ask what SLI connectors you and your son used for the Heatkillers ?

TIA

dunx

P.S. Amusingly my D600 has the acrylic window mounted externally even though it is huge !


----------



## blunted09

This is what I'm working on now and thought I'd share.

The Gtx 980 from msi doesn't fit but I'm working on a mod for the side window right now. I really wish corsair just made the case a tiny bit wider!


----------



## jazzman75

hi blunted09....wow i could see your gtx980 flexing... wish there were backplates for our msi GPUs to avoid this...nice rig tho..


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Hi WiSK, a big fan of your builds !
> 
> I was tempted, but went to the Lian Li PC D600 thread !
> 
> I was just needing to ask what SLI connectors you and your son used for the Heatkillers ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. Amusingly my D600 has the acrylic window mounted externally even though it is huge !


Thanks!









My son ordered a flexible EVGA SLI bridge (SKU: 401-MB-0033-01) but actually after we were putting things away, we saw in the motherboard box that MSI includes a bridge as well.


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> hi blunted09....wow i could see your gtx980 flexing... wish there were backplates for our msi GPUs to avoid this...nice rig tho..


The things is, I cut a rectangle shape in the side panel just enough for the 8pins to stick out and it actually now rests perfectly.

I would love to put screws in to hold it but I have to find them as none fit that are included


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son ordered a flexible EVGA SLI bridge (SKU: 401-MB-0033-01) but actually after we were putting things away, we saw in the motherboard box that MSI includes a bridge as well.


GPU waterblocks SLI link actually









dunx


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunted09*
> 
> The things is, I cut a rectangle shape in the side panel just enough for the 8pins to stick out and it actually now rests perfectly.
> 
> I would love to put screws in to hold it but I have to find them as none fit that are included


Some 10mm hex bolts and a few washers as spacers would be a cool fix.... IMHO !

dunx


----------



## smithydan

That external window mod opens up to so many gpu option now.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> GPU waterblocks SLI link actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx


Ah right









It's bitspower C48 fittings with two short pieces of acrylic tube. Something like 16mm because there is 21mm between the heatkiller blocks, and the fitting depth is just over 2.5mm.


----------



## leo38cheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks for all the response. I'm starting my build as well. Are they anything I should be aware of if I'm planning to use the H100i cooler?
> 
> My budget can't afford the GTX 970 --- are they any alternatives that are good for photoshop and light gaming
> 
> How's the GTX 750 Ti vs GTX 660 Ti ? or GTX 760 Ti.
> 
> Which one is better? Can these cards be overclocked? -- Need a card that fits this case as well.
> 
> Thanks!


can someone please help?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> can someone please help?


I used to run a normal 760 for photoshop and gaming and it did the job very well. My fiancé still does in her machine. They've had a decent price drop recently, I think they'd be a good option. We had Gigabytes but they were the loudest. The Asus would be a better option if noise is a factor.

Forgot to add, the Asus is the smaller of the two and would easily fit.
http://www.asus.com/au/Graphics_Cards/GTX760DC2OC2GD5/specifications/


----------



## leo38cheng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I used to run a normal 760 for photoshop and gaming and it did the job very well. My fiancé still does in her machine. They've had a decent price drop recently, I think they'd be a good option. We had Gigabytes but they were the loudest. The Asus would be a better option if noise is a factor.
> 
> Forgot to add, the Asus is the smaller of the two and would easily fit.
> http://www.asus.com/au/Graphics_Cards/GTX760DC2OC2GD5/specifications/


Thanks for your response. The 760 you mentioned above seems to be OOS

Do you think the 750ti can handle the load?

What do you think of the below cards? Which one would you pick?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=-1&IsNodeId=1&Description=750ti&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1%7C9SIA0AJ2ET5891%5E14-121-775-04%23%2C14-121-855%5E14-121-855-TS%2C14-125-502%5E14-125-502-TS%2C14-127-784%5E14-127-784-TS%2C14-125-680%5E14-125-680-TS&percm=14-121-855%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B14-125-502%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B14-127-784%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B14-125-680%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks for your response. The 760 you mentioned above seems to be OOS
> 
> Do you think the 750ti can handle the load?
> 
> What do you think of the below cards? Which one would you pick?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=-1&IsNodeId=1&Description=750ti&bop=And&CompareItemList=-1%7C9SIA0AJ2ET5891%5E14-121-775-04%23%2C14-121-855%5E14-121-855-TS%2C14-125-502%5E14-125-502-TS%2C14-127-784%5E14-127-784-TS%2C14-125-680%5E14-125-680-TS&percm=14-121-855%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B14-125-502%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B14-127-784%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24%3B14-125-680%3A%24%24%24%24%24%24%24


That link only showed me the Asus 760.
As for the 750ti I think it would be ok but the 760 usually benches a lot higher from what I've seen.

I found this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5752CA1577&cm_re=asus_760-_-1FT-000Y-00050-_-Product
Sorry I don't use newegg over here in Australia but this one appears to be in stock.

At the prices I can see though I'd get a 970:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121899&cm_re=asus_970-_-14-121-899-_-Product

Not sure if I'm using the site correctly though.


----------



## MOSER91

Is it possible to mount mATX mobo and 2x 240rads.? On top and front? Single GPU btw.


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Is it possible to mount mATX mobo and 2x 240rads.? On top and front? Single GPU btw.


The top Rad only without Fans.


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> The top Rad only without Fans.
> 
> All right, thanks. I guess I'll keep gpu air cooled and h100i on front.


----------



## leo38cheng

will this fit our case?

MSI N750TI-2GD5/OC G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card

How about this PSU?

http://SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready]SeaSonic X Series X650 Gold ((SS-650KM Active PFC F3)) 650W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready[/URL]

Will this psu be able to power i7 4790k and gtx 970 GPU with H100i CPU Cooler.

How does the Seasonic brand compare to the Corsair CS650M?


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*


How did you manage to shoehorn the STRIX in there? Did you have to insert the card before the motherboard, perhaps take out the I/O shield off the card first or did you just shimmy it in there?


----------



## AlderonnX

Are we going to make a list of Cards that we know DON'T fit without modding?


----------



## leo38cheng

I really think we should make a list of all the compatible parts for this case. And if the part fit with modding -- that should also be indicated as well.


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> How did you manage to shoehorn the STRIX in there? Did you have to insert the card before the motherboard, perhaps take out the I/O shield off the card first or did you just shimmy it in there?


I wish I had installed the graphics card before
...but I was able to "install" it afterwards...not recommended!


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Ah right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's bitspower C48 fittings with two short pieces of acrylic tube. Something like 16mm because there is 21mm between the heatkiller blocks, and the fitting depth is just over 2.5mm.


Thanks, I may just try a Heatkiller bridge - or I'll get sucked into the "acrylic tubing thing".....









dunx


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> I really think we should make a list of all the compatible parts for this case. And if the part fit with modding -- that should also be indicated as well.


sounds like a good idea


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> I wish I had installed the graphics card before
> ...but I was able to "install" it afterwards...not recommended!


Ouch. That looks like a tight fit, but how did you manage to get it in there? You mention you did it after the motherboard but how would having done it before been any better?


----------



## leo38cheng

Im thinking about getting the seasonic series x 650 for this case... Do you guys recommend.

I cant really afford the 970... Any other gpu that will fit and good for photoshop and light video editing/gaming.

Im also planning to use the h1008 cpu cooler and hear alot about a push pull setup - how do i achieve that?

Thanks


----------



## rene mauricio

It would help to know your budget. I can understand a 970 being a bit much but for far less money you could have a R9 290 or even a R9 290x. If time is not an issue for you then perhaps you might want to consider waiting for the GTX 960.


----------



## leo38cheng

The 970 is around 300... I would like to. Spend 150 to 200.

I heard the 760ti is good... How does that compare to 290x


----------



## rene mauricio

I find that sites like this help a lot when looking for a new video card. The numbers may not always be accurate but for the most part they give you a better understanding on how each card stacks up against each other.

Not sure how you would get your hands on a 760ti. As I understand it, this was an OEM specific card. At any rate, for the money I am sure you could get your hands on a much better card such as a 770, 280 / 7950 or 280x / 7970.


----------



## leo38cheng

Thanks - does that mean you do not recommend the 750ti? Also, isn't there only a limited number of cards that fits our case..


----------



## jazzman75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> How did you manage to shoehorn the STRIX in there? Did you have to insert the card before the motherboard, perhaps take out the I/O shield off the card first or did you just shimmy it in there?


wow lightgrabber....that does not look bad at all....cutting a hole on the clear side panel for the heat pipes....was also thinking of doing that before...but I was imagining it might look bad.....but you did a very good job in cutting that thing.... :-D


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Ouch. That looks like a tight fit, but how did you manage to get it in there? You mention you did it after the motherboard but how would having done it before been any better?


I guess it would have been easier. It took me quite a bit of force to push the casing aside to get the Strix in. Next time I would not try it so.


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> wow lightgrabber....that does not look bad at all....cutting a hole on the clear side panel for the heat pipes....was also thinking of doing that before...but I was imagining it might look bad.....but you did a very good job in cutting that thing.... :-D


Thank you


----------



## AlderonnX

Here I am with more questions... What 80mm fans are everyone running?


----------



## AlderonnX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Im thinking about getting the seasonic series x 650 for this case... Do you guys recommend.
> 
> I cant really afford the 970... Any other gpu that will fit and good for photoshop and light video editing/gaming.
> 
> Im also planning to use the h1008 cpu cooler and hear alot about a push pull setup - how do i achieve that?
> 
> Thanks


Lutro0 is selling r9 290's for $200 bucks. Check the marketplace. Pretty sure they are fairly close to flush to the top of the PCI bracket and should fit lengthwise (unless I am mistaken)


----------



## smithydan

CaptainZombie you need to start adding more content to the front page. For example, best setups for airflow, compatible gpus, best method to install certain components, what setup will work with what(eg h105 can only do push or pull with gigabyte gtx 970 g1). That sort of stuff. Also have visuals so people can see.


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Here I am with more questions... What 80mm fans are everyone running?


be quiet SHADOW WINGS SW1 80mm 2000rpm pwm

http://www.bequiet.com/en/casefans/266


----------



## sidesh0w

Hi Guys

Just joined to let people know that my video card wont fit in this case (sort of).

Card is:

*asus gtx 680 directcu ii oc*

The problem is the card cannot fit under the lip of the case where the pci slot is secured:





The only way I could get it in was to unscrew the motherboard from the case and then move it the ~10mm out from this edge, install the card, then slide the board back so the card could fit under this lip.

This means you cannot secure your motherboard with any screws covered by the card (3 x slots).

I am thinking about hacking the case to remove this lip.

Thought I should warn people.


----------



## AlderonnX

Welcome to OCN and the Air 240 club! Also yes i think a couple of snips with a tin snip and you could fit the card better. Does the window at least fit on?


----------



## sidesh0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlderonnX*
> 
> Does the window at least fit on?


No, the power connections sit too high to put the window on, I see some of you are using right angle connections, can you tell me where I can get them?

My video card needs 1x8pin + 1x6pin connections


----------



## AlderonnX

Here is a nice picture of a way to mod your own.

(use Google translate)

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f81/how-thread-fuer-einen-abgewinkelten-pcie-stecker-683614.html


----------



## leo38cheng

Hey Guys - is this ram any good? would you recommend?

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM


----------



## jazzman75

hi guys...changed my GPU from 4G to G1 for my corsair air 240 :-D I returned the stock clear side panel to its original position ...


----------



## seblura

Hello

Have any1 tried fitting MSI 980 twin Forz V in the case?

I have seen some post were it can fit with a bit of snag of the window sidepanel (one of the heatpipe touching the panel)

Cheers


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> hi guys...changed my GPU from 4G to G1 for my corsair air 240 :-D I returned the stock clear side panel to its original position ...


How much space you have between the card and the front Fan?
WOuld you mind measuring, since i need to know if my Corsair 105 would fit in the front with that Card installed

Cheers


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> How much space you have between the card and the front Fan?
> WOuld you mind measuring, since i need to know if my Corsair 105 would fit in the front with that Card installed
> 
> Cheers


Yes it will, I have the H105 and G1, it can be a little work to get it in but it fits.


----------



## leo38cheng

hey guys, can someone list a few motherboards that fits this case and is very OC friendly.

i'm still deciding b/t the i5 4690K or the i7 4790K.

BTW -- how are G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB rams?

Thanks!


----------



## Darth87GT

Hi guys, this is my build

Cpu: Intel G3258 @4.3
Mobo: Gigabyte H81 F4
Ram: Adata Xpc 1866mhz
Vga: GTX 750Ti
Psu: EVGA 430w
Cooler: Corsair H60
Fans: AF120 red x2
Fan Controller: NZTX Mix 2 (Prev Build)
Monitor: VG248 24" 144mhz


----------



## leo38cheng

can someone please tell me if

XFX Double D R9-280X-TDFD Radeon R9 280X 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 CrossFireX Support Video Card

will fit our case

thanks


----------



## jazzman75

Hi seblura....i think the MSI GTX 980 wont also fit as the heat pipes will be sticking out ...and you will not able to close the clear side panel....here are the card dimension of both cards

GTX-970 269x141x35

GTX-980 279x140x36

what I can suggest is that you can install the clear side panel outside the panel frame just like what I did...here are some pics





Hope this helps :-D


----------



## jazzman75

Hi Darth87GT

nice clean build sir....is that a fan controller inside the case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth87GT*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my build
> 
> Cpu: Intel G3258 @4.3
> Mobo: Gigabyte H81 F4
> Ram: Adata Xpc 1866mhz
> Vga: GTX 750Ti
> Psu: EVGA 430w
> Cooler: Corsair H60
> Fans: AF120 red x2
> *Fan Controller: NZTX Mix 2 (Prev Build)*
> Monitor: VG248 24" 144mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> Hi Darth87GT
> 
> nice clean build sir....is that a fan controller inside the case?


----------



## FrostyPoptarts

Just finished my build and wanted to share:







As you can see from the pics, the G1 does bow the bottom of the panel just a bit but I don't mind. I didn't want to bend the cables going into the card any more than I already did.

This build was challenging because of the size but definitely worth it.

I'm using the H100i with SP120 white LED fans from corsair on the radiator and AF120 white LED fans on the top for exhaust.


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> Hi seblura....i think the MSI GTX 980 wont also fit as the heat pipes will be sticking out ...and you will not able to close the clear side panel....here are the card dimension of both cards
> 
> GTX-970 269x141x35
> 
> GTX-980 279x140x36
> 
> what I can suggest is that you can install the clear side panel outside the panel frame just like what I did...here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps :-D


Ahh nice ! i will maybe try that.

Awesome build +1


----------



## seblura

Hello all

How much space is there from the fan mounts at the bottom to the first card ?
Spec would be Mini-ITX and Gigabyte 980 G1 card installed?

Was wondering if i could install the H105 at the bottom...

Thanks in advance

Cheers.


----------



## ProverbPsalms

Hey guys, here is my first build I ever did, very happy with how it came out. Is there any places I can put some more fans?







Thanks
Andy


----------



## rene mauricio

You might have been able to fit some smaller fans at the bottom... but why did you place your graphics card on PCI-E slot 3?


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProverbPsalms*
> 
> Hey guys, here is my first build I ever did, very happy with how it came out. Is there any places I can put some more fans?
> 
> Thanks
> Andy


2x 92mm in the Bottom
2x 80mm in the Back


----------



## ProverbPsalms

I wasn't able to fit it in the upper slot. That's where I wanted it to go.

I will try to play around with it a bit more and shove it up there.

Okay I will have to get some more fans. Thanks guys <3


----------



## Aonex

Hello, I'm wondering if I'll have any issues sticking an MSI GTX 780 Lightning in this case, and if the power connections will prevent me from placing the cover on. Would anyone have any experience with this card in this case? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ProverbPsalms

Hey guys,

I changed GPU position, and fixed fans to push - pull position. Please comment on the photos.







Andy


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProverbPsalms*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I changed GPU position, and fixed fans to push - pull position.


What are the temps line now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Hello, I'm wondering if I'll have any issues sticking an MSI GTX 780 Lightning in this case, and if the power connections will prevent me from placing the cover on. Would anyone have any experience with this card in this case? Thanks for your help.


The lightning might fit but you might also consider doing the external window mod.

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## dennphill

...from the ******* Riviera: Hi, all. Came here, not so much for OCing, but because I was building in an Air 240 Case and stumbled across this forum. Hope it's OK&#8230;maybe I'll learn some things from my betters.
My build:
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240; White, w/window
CPU: Intel Core i5-4440 3.1GHz Quad-Core (Haswell)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50, Hydro series
Motherboard: Asus Z97M-PLUS; Micro ATX, LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage:
- Corsair MX100 512MB (OS and programs)
- Western Digital Black 2TB 3.5" (data, pictures, documents, video)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 750Ti 2GB
Power Supply: NZXT HALE82 550W 80+ Bronze
Add'l Cooling: 4 Enermax T.B. Vegas 120mm White LED
PWM to Dual PWM Connector: Y-splitter (for 4 fans to connect to MB)
(External) Optical Drive: LG Blu-Ray/DVD Burner BE14NU40, USB 3.0
OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (Retail) 32/64Bit (install 64Bit)
All ordered all above at first of year, and it came last week. (NewEgg, Amazon and NCIX mostly.) Assembly still underway&#8230;haven't hit the power button yet. Had to go digging in my attic for an old mouse and keyboard&#8230;.and today tried to figure how to load windows with no ODD. Yeah, I know I've got the new external drive. Today, I just d/led MS's install media for 8.1 64bit on a USB stick. Took all day. I am slow. Maybe tomorrow I'll throw the power switch. Pictures, then. Well, hell if it explodes or lights on fire, I'll send pictures of that, too. More later.


----------



## ProverbPsalms

Any drawback or danger from doing this?

I cut hole in the helmet for the led to go inside. Can someone explain how I can put an LED inside the helmet, and what part I would need, and where I would connect it? And at the same time keep cable management neat and tidy.


----------



## Robilar

Seems like there are potential clearance issues with GPU's in this case? I have an EVGA GTX970 Superclocked that does not have much if any overhang on the bracket. Will there be an issue mounting it or the PCIE power wires?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/1_zps0a4d0451.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/2_zps853dddab.jpg.html


----------



## Woxys

From what i see in the pictures the card is fine. Just 2-3mm over the bracket.


----------



## iamandrewx

first post. thought it would be appropriate to express my love for the Air 240 and i cannot wait to replace my crappy Thermaltake with it soon!


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProverbPsalms*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I changed GPU position, and fixed fans to push - pull position. Please comment on the photos.
> 
> Andy


I see that. I have a question for you though. When you had it in the third PCI-E slot, was it running at 16x / 3.0?


----------



## nathanc98

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 Video Card
Case: Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RM 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit)
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: SteelSeries Rival Wired Optical Mouse
Other: Corsair Power Cable Kit (CP-8920049) - Sleeved cables
Other: Individually Sleeved ATX Cable 24pin (Generation 2), RED


----------



## iamandrewx

looks great


----------



## Lightgrabber

looks nice.
do you control your fan on the H100 or your mother board?

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 Video Card
Case: Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair RM 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit)
Monitor: Asus PB278Q 27.0" Monitor
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: SteelSeries Rival Wired Optical Mouse
Other: Corsair Power Cable Kit (CP-8920049) - Sleeved cables
Other: Individually Sleeved ATX Cable 24pin (Generation 2), RED[/quote]


----------



## Dahermit23

Hi guys, just joined OCN forum. Ive been away from a desktop for 6 years and decided to get back into the game.

Well i just got my parts and few more to come as follows

Mobo: Asus Maximus VII Impact
GC: Asus Strix GTX 980 OC
Proc: Intel I7 4790K
Rams: Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB (4GBx2) 1866 Mhz
PSU: Cooler Master V700
Cooling: Corsair H105
Fans: 80mm x2 and 120mm x2 Noctua Redux (otw)
Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 240GB, Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200rpm
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240

I started off with a few mods on the fan grill (re-sprayed), hacked the pci bracket slot for easy removal and installation of the GC.

Started my build and noticed 2 things, mobo bends on the pcie base, and my GC doesnt fit.

Note to all: Asus Strix GTX 980 *DOES NOT FIT THE CASE*

Moving the window panel keeps clear of the pipes, but the SLI extension protrudes way off the side panel.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Ive cut off the lip on the case with a rotary tool, need to shave some bit off the locking mechanism as well in order to use it, but I cant friggin close the side panel. Im so lost right now.


----------



## nathanc98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> looks nice.
> do you control your fan on the H100 or your mother Board


For the rad I use the corsair software, for the top fan I use the asus software. It seems kinda goofy but it was easy to setup the fan curves I wanted both ways. I could do it all connected to either just as easy but I havent, I was playing around with both software and then just left it that way.

I'm also looking at the possibility of using the nzxt g10 and switching to two aio 120mm loops so I can make the gpu quiet and more cool.

The evga gtx 970 ftw is a great card but it ramps to damn near full speed under load and I'm trying to go for quiet operation.


----------



## FylingKoala

Hi everyone,

I'm really new to PC building and kinda know roughly what parts to buy.
Soon i'm going to buy Carbide 240.

My wanted list:

Mobo: Stressing on getting MOBO, any recommendation for nice soundcard build in?

GC: Manli GTX970

Proc: Intel I7 4790K

Rams: still considering corsair vegance pro or gskill (not sure what series to get) looking for 2x4

PSU: Seasonic X series X650 (purchased)

Cooling: Corsair H100i

Fans: maybe noctua 12f

Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB, WD Caviar Black 1TB

Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240. (next)

Anything that you guys want to recommend?
Hardcore gaming, for fun OC.








Thanks in advance for the comment and the suggestion.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FylingKoala*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really new to PC building and kinda know roughly what parts to buy.
> Soon i'm going to buy Carbide 240.
> 
> My wanted list:
> 
> Mobo: Stressing on getting MOBO, any recommendation for nice soundcard build in?
> 
> GC: Manli GTX970
> 
> Proc: Intel I7 4790K
> 
> Rams: still considering corsair vegance pro or gskill (not sure what series to get) looking for 2x4
> 
> PSU: Seasonic X series X650 (purchased)
> 
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> 
> Fans: maybe noctua 12f
> 
> Storage: Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB, WD Caviar Black 1TB
> 
> Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240. (next)
> 
> Anything that you guys want to recommend?
> Hardcore gaming, for fun OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the comment and the suggestion.


For motherboard are you going ITX or MATX? Personally, I would suggest the ASUS Z97m-Plus. It's a great board. Don't bother with onboard sound. You'd be better off with an MATX board and dedicated sound card vs onboard sound. It'll never compare.

For RAM, just get what matches your theme. If you go with the board I suggest, then you could get some gold Vengeance Pro gold.

For fans.... Stay away from Noctua. They are overpriced for what they are. Don't get me wrong, they aren't bad fans, but there are definitely better fans for cheaper.

My personal favorite are the Corsair SP120 QE. They are great for the price. They push a good amount for their noise level, and in my opinion, look great.

If you'd like sound card suggestions, just let me know a budget.


----------



## FylingKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> For motherboard are you going ITX or MATX? Personally, I would suggest the ASUS Z97m-Plus. It's a great board. Don't bother with onboard sound. You'd be better off with an MATX board and dedicated sound card vs onboard sound. It'll never compare.
> 
> For RAM, just get what matches your theme. If you go with the board I suggest, then you could get some gold Vengeance Pro gold.
> 
> For fans.... Stay away from Noctua. They are overpriced for what they are. Don't get me wrong, they aren't bad fans, but there are definitely better fans for cheaper.
> 
> My personal favorite are the Corsair SP120 QE. They are great for the price. They push a good amount for their noise level, and in my opinion, look great.
> 
> If you'd like sound card suggestions, just let me know a budget.


Awesome suggestion.
How about Asus gryphon full armor for mobo ? as for the sound card i just want to get decent one for fps gaming and from where i stay it is hard to get rare parts but they do sell asus xonar D series.








and for the fan i can get the normal SP120. nobody sell QE one.


----------



## blunted09

No it won't fit. That card is just to tall. Once you incorporate the two 8 pins it's impossible to close the door.


----------



## FylingKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunted09*
> 
> No it won't fit. That card is just to tall. Once you incorporate the two 8 pins it's impossible to close the door.


are you prefering to the sound card or the GPU manli? well then any suggestion?


----------



## FylingKoala

how about Audiotrak Prodigi HD2 Advance Sound Card ?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Hello owners of the mighty Air 240...









Im new at forums and just registered only after ive read this thread like at least 3 times for inspiration. I was considering for some time to buy Fractal Design Node 304 and build some mITX build. Then ive been thinking about it in way "if you buy something dude, buy it to be not only powerful but pretty to look at since you will have it on desk for next 5+ years" (my current box is C2D 6750 from 2007 and it definitely needs to be replaced).

To make long story short, i fell in love with Air 240. Its size and internal organization is amazing and after checked this thread several times, i decided to go with this case. There have been tons of questions regarding fans, water coolers and GPUs and i just put my future configuration list to have it approved or not by some guys who already use this system. Here we go with possible options to choose from:

*Mainboard 1:* Asus Gryphon Z97 Armor edition (would like to paint the plate with white color
*Mainboard 2:* Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5

*CPU:* i7 4790K

*CPU Cooler 1:* Corsair H80i or Corsair H100i (depending of performance and size)

*RAM 1:* Corsair 16GB KIT DDR3 1866MHz CL9 Dominator Platinum
*RAM 2:* Corsair 16GB KIT DDR3 2400MHz CL10 Dominator Platinum

*GPU:* GIGABYTE N970G1 GAMING-4GD

*PSU:* Seasonic X 650W

*Case:* Corsair Air 240

*FANS 1:*
2x SP120 White LED Quite for intake at front positioned H100i
2x AF120 White LED Quite for exhaust positioned on top of case
2x FD 80 for exhaust positioned at back side

*FANS 2*:
2x SP120 White LED Quite for intake positioned at front
1x AF120 White LED Quite for exhaust positioned on top
2x AF120 White LED Quite on H80i placed on top next to front fans (not sure if there should be SP120 and AF120 combined)
2x FD 80 for exhaust positioned at back side

Folks, please...i need some help since i cannot decide better mainboard (RAM type is depending on which mainboard will be selected. Regarding fans, i dont know which cooling option for CPU will be better and if the options im considering are ok due to AF vs AP fans

Thanks in advance for any advice and im glad for this cool thread.

regards

Aiki


----------



## Dahermit23

I would pick the Gryphon for asthetic looks, and white armor painted *drool.

H100i would be the better choice since space for a 240mm rad isnt much of an issue with the case. Better cooling, why not.

AF fans gpr exhaust is fine, SP's for rads are a good choice. Ur FANS 1 looks good, imho.

Im a cooling nut so better cooling always is my first choice.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Just crossed my mind... will i lose warranty when i would dismount,paint and mount back the plate from the Gryphon Armor mainboard?


----------



## 2002whitegt

This thread is awesome. Got so many ideas for my build. This was also my first build with any type of watercooling. Since the pictures I ended up buying 5 SP120 Quiet edition fans and the sound at idle and at load is perfect now, whisper quiet at 800-900 rpm's.

Now I need to save up for a second 980 so I can give SLI a try.

Here's what I ended up with:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
Motherboard: Asus GRYPHON Z97 Micro ATX w/z87 Armor Kit
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB
Storage: Samsung 850 120GB SSD
Storage: WD BLACK SERIES 2TB
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC
Case: Corsair Air 240
Power Supply: Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular
Cables: Silverstone sleeved cable extensions.


----------



## FylingKoala

Why your evga gpu looks like reference?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FylingKoala*
> 
> Why your evga gpu looks like reference?


Because it is a reference model sold by EVGA.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487068&cm_re=evga_980-_-14-487-068-_-Product


----------



## Aikimaniac

Looking at your rig in the dark makes me thinking about those Corsair light fans again...i think its too bright for me... in dark room, next to my display it can maybe disturb me during playing games or watching movies... maybe the Corsair logo on cooler and Dominator modules is sufficient with 1-2 SP120 Light for me...









P.S. What means "reference" in connection with the GPU from previous post? Im not english native speaker :-(


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Looking at your rig in the dark makes me thinking about those Corsair light fans again...i think its too bright for me... in dark room, next to my display it can maybe disturb me during playing games or watching movies... maybe the Corsair logo on cooler and Dominator modules is sufficient with 1-2 SP120 Light for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. What means "reference" in connection with the GPU from previous post? Im not english native speaker :-(


I'm using an RGB LED kit that has a remote, so when it's time to play a game or watch a movie, it's very easy to turn off the lights to minimize distractions.



Reference refers to the stock style Nvidia card. Manufacturers like EVGA will sell the video card with their own cooling design or with Nvidia's reference cooler.

Reference:


Non-reference:


----------



## Aikimaniac

Thanks alot for explanation and i will consider the remote way







looks great btw







i love this white version of Air 240...will be like big brother to my QNAP TS 451 which is white as well









P.S I wondered why i love natural blond girls... its due i like white cases...or was it the other way?!?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProverbPsalms*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I changed GPU position, and fixed fans to push - pull position. Please comment on the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


I might be mistaken but I think the way you have your RAM installed you're not getting dual channel.

If you're using only two sticks they shouldn't be next to each other, you should have from left to right: Empty, RAM, EMPTY, RAM

Just something I noticed, nice build though, white 240's look great.


----------



## FylingKoala

any idea if zotac amp edition can fit into the case?


----------



## Woxys

970 or 960?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> 970 or 960?


970


----------



## Aikimaniac

Folks,

Does anyone have experiences with Cooler Master Nepton 240M and Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 in Air 240? Would it all fit together maybe ?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> Does anyone have experiences with Cooler Master Nepton 240M and Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 in Air 240? Would it all fit together maybe ?


They both should fit fine.


----------



## FylingKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> 970


Wont fit.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FylingKoala*
> 
> Wont fit.


Yeah I know it won't fit.

I quoted and said 970 because I figured that is what you are asking on and not the 960.


----------



## osme02

I have an asus h81-itx motherboard which does not have a connection for a front USB 3.0 cable. Since the Air 240 only has a USB 3 cable and since my motherboard only has a USB 2 connection is there something I can buy to make the front ports work? Thanks.


----------



## JillianL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osme02*
> 
> I have an asus h81-itx motherboard which does not have a connection for a front USB 3.0 cable. Since the Air 240 only has a USB 3 cable and since my motherboard only has a USB 2 connection is there something I can buy to make the front ports work? Thanks.


You can get a USB 2.0 to USB 3.0 adapter like this one here:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19338/cab-1475/Akasa_Internal_USB30_Male_to_Internal_USB_20_Female_Adapter_Cable_-_100mm_AK-CBUB19-10BK.html?gclid=Cj0KEQiA0aemBRC8p87zv_mc5qYBEiQAiEEMQRsL0WEtIniKOc5ojd5inT5TYCFOzPp6-0sXtQUD7FsaAg-s8P8HAQ


----------



## hellr4isEr

This is probably a long shot but will this card fit?

MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127787


----------



## TOoSmOotH

Here is the initial build of my A240. More to do but I wanted to get up and functional while I wait for budget to open up for some water blocks.

i7 4770K
ASRock Z87 Exteme 4
24GB Ballistix Megarams
2 x EVGA GTX 970 SC - SLI FTW
256GB SSD


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOoSmOotH*
> 
> Here is the initial build of my A240. More to do but I wanted to get up and functional while I wait for budget to open up for some water blocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770K
> ASRock Z87 Exteme 4
> 24GB Ballistix Megarams
> 2 x EVGA GTX 970 SC - SLI FTW
> 256GB SSD


looks good but why did you use those molex to pci-e adapters? they just add so much clutter :\


----------



## TOoSmOotH

The adapters that came with my corsair PSU don't allow me to close the case so I had to use the molex for now. I am going to order some better cables for it at some point.


----------



## jonnyyxo

Got my 240 few days back and it's amazing!
Updated my PC part after part and now I'm almost done. My rig so far:

i5 4670 4 x 3,4 GHz
MSi Z87m Gaming
ASUS GTX 780 3 GB
2 x 4 GB HyperX Fury RAM

Going to buy some white NZXT sleeved cables for the GPU/CPU/Mainboard and a watercooling set for my CPU. I know that it's not necessary but I want a nice design and I couldn't find any decent top-blow coolers. Do you guys have some advice for a complete set for around 100 Euros?

Some pictures made with my out-dated S3 - hope to get my hands on a DSLR soon to take some decent photos.





Going to post some more pictures when the I installed the cables and hopefully got a nice watercooling


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> This is probably a long shot but will this card fit?
> 
> MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127787


It might fit since it looks like the height is at 5.16" while the MSI 970 Gaming is at 5.55" and that can be placed in this case with a bit of modding to the case as was done a few posts. I was actually also looking at this Lightning card after the 970 fiasco that is going on. I am very disappointed with Nvidia at the moment.

LXH
MSI 970 Gaming (10.59" x 5.55")
MSI 290X Lightning (11.89" x 5.16")


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It might fit since it looks like the height is at 5.16" while the MSI 970 Gaming is at 5.55" and that can be placed in this case with a bit of modding to the case as was done a few posts. I was actually also looking at this Lightning card after the 970 fiasco that is going on. I am very disappointed with Nvidia at the moment.
> 
> LXH
> MSI 970 Gaming (10.59" x 5.55")
> MSI 290X Lightning (11.89" x 5.16")


the card itself is just HUGE.. so i'm using my other pc as my main pc now since it was in a full tower.. i really like the air 240 though :\ I really don't think the air 240 wouldve been able to even keep it in place because its so heavy and the pci-e clamp bracket isn't as secure as screws..


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I was actually also looking at this Lightning card *after the 970 fiasco that is going on*. I am very disappointed with Nvidia at the moment.


Hello,

im not in picture...whats wrong with 970 and Nvidia ? Can you explain please why 970 is fiasco? Thanks alot.

Aiki


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> im not in picture...whats wrong with 970 and Nvidia ? Can you explain please why 970 is fiasco? Thanks alot.
> 
> Aiki


Hello, here is a link on the OCN forums on what's occuring with the 970's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/1530#post_23492661


----------



## bknight

Does any know is the mesh is removable from the panels ?


----------



## Dahermit23

If you mean the wire mesh, yes its removable. Its held on by screws only.

If its the fine mesh for dust filter, it can also be removed.


----------



## bknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahermit23*
> 
> If you mean the wire mesh, yes its removable. Its held on by screws only.
> 
> If its the fine mesh for dust filter, it can also be removed.


Thx


----------



## bknight

Will any of these graphics cards fit with H105 with 1 set of fans?

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
Galax GeForce GTX 970 Hall Of Fame


----------



## FylingKoala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bknight*
> 
> Will any of these graphics cards fit with H105 with 1 set of fans?
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
> Galax GeForce GTX 970 Hall Of Fame


As for Gigabyte it will fit but for galax it wont.
Good luck:thumb:


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys, new here, and planning to build in an Air 240!
I just had a couple questions,
Do you recommend putting 80mm fans in the back?
Is the SSD cage removable (I dont have an SSD and that would make room for a fan Hub)
Is it possible for a non modular power supply to fit well in the second compartment?
Do you recommend an LED Strip to light up the case or LED fans?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Aikimaniac

Hello,

1) Fans...well..it depends on the rest of components...if there is too hot, use them...anyway...your box is never too cold for you








2) yes
3) yes
4) up to you..if i wouldnt use fans with LEDs..i would use LED stripe


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Thanks! You've helped a lot! I found my new favorite thread!


----------



## HiddenFatKid

With that, i was wondering if anyone actually has an air 240 for sale?


----------



## jonablanco19

hello, i am jonathan from uruguay and this is my 240.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Devilish red







nice one... BUT .... sell it and buy white one...do some blue theme leds there and put the smiling sun as logo in front







would be in Uruguay national colors


----------



## Winthorpe

Hi guys,

Quick question: the maximum GPU length for the 240? It's officially listed as 290mm. I have an XFX R9 280 which is 295mm, so just a little longer.

Would a) it fit anyway, b) need a little bit of modification, or c) never fit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winthorpe*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question: the maximum GPU length for the 240? It's officially listed as 290mm. I have an XFX R9 280 which is 295mm, so just a little longer.
> 
> Would a) it fit anyway, b) need a little bit of modification, or c) never fit?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


depends on what cooler you have in front.... Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming fits in case when you have Corsair H100i with only 2 fans on...


----------



## ajarocena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonablanco19*
> 
> hello, i am jonathan from uruguay and this is my 240.


Hi Jonathan, will you able to close your sidepanel? does it hit the videocard's heat pipe?


----------



## jonablanco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Hi Jonathan, will you able to close your sidepanel? does it hit the videocard's heat pipe?


yes, the sidepanel does not close because it touches on the heat pipe and power connector


----------



## blunted09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It might fit since it looks like the height is at 5.16" while the MSI 970 Gaming is at 5.55" and that can be placed in this case with a bit of modding to the case as was done a few posts. I was actually also looking at this Lightning card after the 970 fiasco that is going on. I am very disappointed with Nvidia at the moment.
> 
> LXH
> MSI 970 Gaming (10.59" x 5.55")
> MSI 290X Lightning (11.89" x 5.16")


I believe anything in the 5+ inch range will not fit. The 8/6 pin connections will be the issue.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

My 240 build project: STAR WARS THEMED

White air 240, plasti-dip a blue star wars jedi order logo on the front above the front panel buttons
Paint the grills blue, put a blue NZXT Led kit around the side window
get a Gigabyte Wind"force" (haha get it? laugh at my joke) gtx 970
The rest of the build is an ASRock z97m matx board, i5-4690k, corsair hx850, corsair h100i

what do you guys think?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> My 240 build project: STAR WARS THEMED
> 
> White air 240, plasti-dip a blue star wars jedi order logo on the front above the front panel buttons
> Paint the grills blue, put a blue NZXT Led kit around the side window
> get a Gigabyte Wind"force" (haha get it? laugh at my joke) gtx 970
> The rest of the build is an ASRock z97m matx board, i5-4690k, corsair hx850, corsair h100i
> 
> what do you guys think?


Are you sure you want the GTX 970 G1 Gaming with 3,5GB RAM instead of 4GB?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I'll only be playing at 1080p, I can't find a good looking 290x that I like besides the tri-x, but i dont know if that fits in the 240 with an h100i


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Has anyone tested, or can someone test to see if the temps change when the case mounts horizontally and vertically.
> 
> All of this is to help in the betterment of the club.


I've been trying various positions and the best temps I ever got was placing it on its side, window panel facing upwards.

The GPU R9 280 got the best temps at about 60-65 degrees playing BF3. 2 intake fans are placed at the bottom of the case. I supposed that helped a great deal.

The side position allows cooler air intake, especially below the GPU.

In the end, I still went for the original vertical position as it's most visually appealing. GPU temps were slightly higher but acceptable.

This case offers a lot of flexibility and options. Really fun to work with.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> I'm using 2 80mm BlacksilentPro's which are one of the best 80mm fans out there I think. However, they are really expensive at 19 bucks per piece and they barely move any air if you run them at low rpm's like I do. So don't fill those 80mm fan spots, it's really not worth it. Instead buy some good 120mm outtake fans for the top.


U can try CM 80mm silent fans. It's very cheap. The only thing is it's difficult to keep a neat look as the rear fan cables can only go through the top corner to get to the power cables. As a result, the HDD cage had to be removed. I think it's worth it if the cable management is better but at the moment, I've taken them off.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Guys....somebody has experience with NZXT Kraken X31? Im considering this Kraken vs Corsair H80i/H100i but cannot decide since there is not that much reviews and tests... anyone please ?


----------



## RobotCat

Hi, I'm in the process of building a new PC with this really awesome case. However, I'm not entirely sure how much airflow is necessary and whether or not to seal the smaller holes that are not covered by fans. My current setup:

H100i in push setup with the 120mm SP fans that came with it in front as intake
1x 120 mm Coolermaster Sickleflow 120 fan on top for outtake
2x 80mm Rosewill Silent fans on the back for outtake

I'm planning to get magnetic dust filters for the SP fans in front. However, should I cover up the other areas with some kind of material? I read in a few reviews that the metal dust filters on the case are not fine enough to trap the smaller dust particles. For example, should I apply custom dust filters to the bottom and top on top of the metal dust filters that are part of the casing?

Also, does anyone use the extra side fan mount on the other side of the case (where the PSU is located) I didn't realize I couldn't fit 2 120mm fans up top with the H100i in push configuration, so I just threw it there. I'm not sure whether or not to use it as an additional intake or outtake.


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotCat*
> 
> Hi, I'm in the process of building a new PC with this really awesome case. However, I'm not entirely sure how much airflow is necessary and whether or not to seal the smaller holes that are not covered by fans. My current setup:
> 
> H100i in push setup with the 120mm SP fans that came with it in front as intake
> 1x 120 mm Coolermaster Sickleflow 120 fan on top for outtake
> 2x 80mm Rosewill Silent fans on the back for outtake
> 
> I'm planning to get magnetic dust filters for the SP fans in front. However, should I cover up the other areas with some kind of material? I read in a few reviews that the metal dust filters on the case are not fine enough to trap the smaller dust particles. For example, should I apply custom dust filters to the bottom and top on top of the metal dust filters that are part of the casing?
> 
> Also, does anyone use the extra side fan mount on the other side of the case (where the PSU is located) I didn't realize I couldn't fit 2 120mm fans up top with the H100i in push configuration, so I just threw it there. I'm not sure whether or not to use it as an additional intake or outtake.


it is possible to mount both fan in the Top.
In your Planned Setup you have more Outtake than Intake.
You can use the 120mm in the top also as an intake and only the two 80mm as Outtakes.
Ore you mount 92mm Fans in the Bottom too.


----------



## Aikimaniac

i would go only with 2 intake fans on water cooler in push in direction and on top 2 exhaust and thats it. People always forget that warm air goes up.. ;-)


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> i would go only with 2 intake fans on water cooler in push in direction and on top 2 exhaust and thats it. People always forget that warm air goes up.. ;-)


not if you place the case on the side ;-)


----------



## RobotCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> it is possible to mount both fan in the Top.
> In your Planned Setup you have more Outtake than Intake.
> You can use the 120mm in the top also as an intake and only the two 80mm as Outtakes.
> Ore you mount 92mm Fans in the Bottom too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> i would go only with 2 intake fans on water cooler in push in direction and on top 2 exhaust and thats it. People always forget that warm air goes up.. ;-)


I tried it with 2 120mm at top but the water pipes pop out too much and I can't close the side panel without applying additional pressure, so to be safe I decided to just go with 1.

What about the dust filters? Have you guys had any issues with the ones that are attached to the side panels?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> not if you place the case on the side ;-)


So if it placed on side, it means that warm air wont climb up and starts to move to side? Ive learned something else on physics class ;-) anyway.. placing the rig to side makes me think that i would cut opening for at least one fan in the window to release the warm air on actual top of rig then..


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> So if it placed on side, it means that warm air wont climb up and starts to move to side? Ive learned something else on physics class ;-) anyway.. placing the rig to side makes me think that i would cut opening for at least one fan in the window to release the warm air on actual top of rig then..


ähm.... jah what ever...good that there are enough People out there who prove you wrong. because many of them use their Case Sideways without ruin the Sidewindow.


----------



## RobotCat

So does anyone use the side 120mm case fan mount on the PSU side of the case? Is it even beneficial to put a fan there?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> ähm.... jah what ever...good that there are enough People out there who prove you wrong. because many of them use their Case Sideways without ruin the Sidewindow.


Yeah... Those 10% of Air 240 owners for sure do prove im wrong and that temperatures do not change







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotCat*
> 
> So does anyone use the side 120mm case fan mount on the PSU side of the case? Is it even beneficial to put a fan there?


Imo it depends on what HDDs you use..if one SSD then the fan is obsolete and whe you have all cages full, i recommend to put fan there... PSU doesnt need it. But its only my opinion ;-)


----------



## RobotCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Yeah... Those 10% of Air 240 owners for sure do prove im wrong and that temperatures do not change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imo it depends on what HDDs you use..if one SSD then the fan is obsolete and whe you have all cages full, i recommend to put fan there... PSU doesnt need it. But its only my opinion ;-)


Thanks. I do plan on putting on HDD's there for media storage. It should be an intake right?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobotCat*
> 
> Thanks. I do plan on putting on HDD's there for media storage. It should be an intake right?


again this is only my opinion and yes, intake is fine even the fan wont be blowing directly on HDDs. Just get cool air inside and the air flow will push out the warm air from the cage with HDDs on backside of case out. You need to use fan with high static presure. Like the Corsair SP120. Will be fine if you read whole this thread if there isnt already somebody with similar build...


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Yeah... Those 10% of Air 240 owners for sure do prove im wrong and that temperatures do not change


...and all of the Corsair Graphite 380T User ore the Corsair Obsidian 250D user. On SP 120 is able to replace the entire air volume of the air 240 ones every two seconds.
Just believe that there is an improvement in temperature.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> i would go only with 2 intake fans on water cooler in push in direction and on top 2 exhaust and thats it. People always forget that warm air goes up.. ;-)


People always forget that convection means nothing when it comes to case Airflow.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> i would go only with 2 intake fans on water cooler in push in direction and on top 2 exhaust and thats it. People always forget that warm air goes up.. ;-)


no harm having exhaust fans at the rear too. it's near the gpu and will help in getting some of hot air out. only thing is there are no rubber grommets in that area so wiring may be tricky unless your mobo has enough fan slots.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> not if you place the case on the side ;-)


interestingly, I get the best temps placing the case on its side. The gpu gets cooler air from the bottom fans. The 240 doesn't have much ground clearance so placing it vertically isn't the best for the gpu. But it's the nicest looking position.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> So if it placed on side, it means that warm air wont climb up and starts to move to side? Ive learned something else on physics class ;-) anyway.. placing the rig to side makes me think that i would cut opening for at least one fan in the window to release the warm air on actual top of rig then..


There's no need to. But you may want to install the 80mm fans. Give it a try. From my own experience, side placement recorded the best temps.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> i would go only with 2 intake fans on water cooler in push in direction and on top 2 exhaust and thats it. People always forget that warm air goes up.. ;-)


I would add 2 bottom fans simply for the gpu, especially if you're using a high powered hot card.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> no harm having exhaust fans at the rear too. it's near the gpu and will help in getting some of hot air out. only thing is there are no rubber grommets in that area so wiring may be tricky unless your mobo has enough fan slots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> interestingly, I get the best temps placing the case on its side. The gpu gets cooler air from the bottom fans. The 240 doesn't have much ground clearance so placing it vertically isn't the best for the gpu. But it's the nicest looking position.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> There's no need to. But you may want to install the 80mm fans. Give it a try. From my own experience, side placement recorded the best temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> I would add 2 bottom fans simply for the gpu, especially if you're using a high powered hot card.


Please use the multi quote button instead of double or quadruple posting.


----------



## Prophecylife

Hello from Ukraine and overclockers.ua. Just finished my pc.


----------



## bluexselvedge

Just for size comparison purposes for those who searches. I tried searching but was having trouble finding a pic to compare the HAF 932 with the Corsair Air 240 (random, i know). Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture.

Been away from the scene for quite some time and have decided to build a new rig, this time, going with a much smaller setup using the Air 240. Can someone recommend the better motherboard from these two? Will be using one GPU and rig will be for Video Editing and some light gaming

GIGABYTE GA-X99M-GAMING 5 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128748
EVGA X99 Micro - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188161


----------



## Woxys

Hi guys,
My air 240 just arrived few days ago but i have a problem with side panels, like here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493314/guru3d-corsair-introduces-carbide-air-240-graphite-380t-and-780t/1070#post_22856870. I will upload some images soon. Anyone have a suggestion what i should do? I'm form europe.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Hi guys,
> My air 240 just arrived few days ago but i have a problem with side panels, like here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493314/guru3d-corsair-introduces-carbide-air-240-graphite-380t-and-780t/1070#post_22856870. I will upload some images soon. Anyone have a suggestion what i should do? I'm form europe.


I would contact Corsair they can help you get spare side panels as a replacement via RMA. CorsairJoseph is the corsair rep you want to contact here on the forums.


----------



## bluexselvedge

How are the stock fans? Any recommendations on replacements?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluexselvedge*
> 
> How are the stock fans? Any recommendations on replacements?


The stock fans were good at keeping temps down, but they were too loud for my taste, even at the lowest rpm's. I replaced them with Corsair SP120 Quiet edition, and I'm happy with the setup with the H105 cooler.


----------



## rhino1181

Hi, i recently built in a 240 and am stuck using the intel stock fan for now but am looking for a watercooler.

Ive had a look at the corsair h100i and am just wondering whether it will definitely fit. I have a micro ATX board and an EVGA 670 (fairly short)

Also, if i put that watercooler in and it takes up both frontal fan slots, what else can i do to keep the rest cool? do the two fans on the radiator provide any cooling to the pc? im a complete noob haha. Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhino1181*
> 
> Hi, i recently built in a 240 and am stuck using the intel stock fan for now but am looking for a watercooler.
> 
> Ive had a look at the corsair h100i and am just wondering whether it will definitely fit. I have a micro ATX board and an EVGA 670 (fairly short)
> 
> Also, if i put that watercooler in and it takes up both frontal fan slots, what else can i do to keep the rest cool? do the two fans on the radiator provide any cooling to the pc? im a complete noob haha. Thanks


I've got an H100i in the front of mine. It's work great. I should even have room for P/P and a 780 that I'm waiting to get back from RMA.


----------



## rhino1181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've got an H100i in the front of mine. It's work great. I should even have room for P/P and a 780 that I'm waiting to get back from RMA.


Thankyou okay ill probably get one now ahah


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhino1181*
> 
> Thankyou okay ill probably get one now ahah


You're very welcome.









Looks like my little Air 240 NAS build is turning into a lot more....

I'm thinking about packing up all of my old consoles and just emulating them from my NAS. I plan on upgrading it to a 4790k and a 780. Worth it? I have no clue, but it'll reduce the clutter of systems I won't even be playing once a week.


----------



## rhino1181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my little Air 240 NAS build is turning into a lot more....
> 
> I'm thinking about packing up all of my old consoles and just emulating them from my NAS. I plan on upgrading it to a 4790k and a 780. Worth it? I have no clue, but it'll reduce the clutter of systems I won't even be playing once a week.


Whats an NAS? hahaha

well, what GPU are you currently using? im still running an i5 with a 670, I play mosr games in 4K and havent really come in to any problems, so i imagine a 780 would do just fine


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhino1181*
> 
> Whats an NAS? hahaha
> 
> well, what GPU are you currently using? im still running an i5 with a 670, I play mosr games in 4K and havent really come in to any problems, so i imagine a 780 would do just fine


NAS stands for network attached storage. It's where I store all of my data.

Just the Pentium G3258 with the it's integrated graphics right now because the original plan was just to run it as a NAS. Now that plans have changed I'm upgrading. The 780 is overkill but it's what I had laying around.


----------



## rhino1181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> NAS stands for network attached storage. It's where I store all of my data.
> 
> Just the Pentium G3258 with the it's integrated graphics right now because the original plan was just to run it as a NAS. Now that plans have changed I'm upgrading. The 780 is overkill but it's what I had laying around.


Ahhhh okay then fair enough

and hahaha i wish i had a 780 laying round:') id love to upgrade but i'm broke


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Thanks for assisting @CaptainZombie








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Hi guys,
> My air 240 just arrived few days ago but i have a problem with side panels, like here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493314/guru3d-corsair-introduces-carbide-air-240-graphite-380t-and-780t/1070#post_22856870. I will upload some images soon. Anyone have a suggestion what i should do? I'm form europe.


Sorry to hear that, Woxys. No worries, we'll take care of that for you. Submit a request for a side panel at Corsair.force.com and explain your situation in the ticket. Once a ticket # is generated, send it to me and I can assist you on getting a replacement panel.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I'm looking to get a 240mm AIO cooler in mine, do you guys recommend the kraken x60 or the h100i? I'll be using a windforce 970 or a tri-x 290x (unless the rx 300 series makes a good debut)

EDIT: x60, not x61


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I'm looking to get a 240mm AIO cooler in mine, do you guys recommend the kraken x60 or the h100i? I'll be using a windforce 970 or a tri-x 290x (unless the rx 300 series makes a good debut)
> 
> EDIT: x60, not x61


Kraken is a 2.140mm, wont work. Get the h100i or h105 or even the new h100i gtx.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhino1181*
> 
> Hi, i recently built in a 240 and am stuck using the intel stock fan for now but am looking for a watercooler.
> 
> Ive had a look at the corsair h100i and am just wondering whether it will definitely fit. I have a micro ATX board and an EVGA 670 (fairly short)
> 
> Also, if i put that watercooler in and it takes up both frontal fan slots, what else can i do to keep the rest cool? do the two fans on the radiator provide any cooling to the pc? im a complete noob haha. Thanks


You can put a fans at the top as exhuast and two 80mm fans at the back as exhaust, or have the fans at the top as intakes and the h100i fans as exhaust, or heck have all as intakes an not 80mm fans.


----------



## bknight

Thanks for the help everyone.
here is my new first matx build.

Part List


----------



## bknight

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I'm looking to get a 240mm AIO cooler in mine, do you guys recommend the kraken x60 or the h100i? I'll be using a windforce 970 or a tri-x 290x (unless the rx 300 series makes a good debut)
> 
> EDIT: x60, not x61


Go for a H100i as a card as long windforce 970 is not officially supported with a AIO.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Thanks for assisting @CaptainZombie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that, Woxys. No worries, we'll take care of that for you. Submit a request for a side panel at Corsair.force.com and explain your situation in the ticket. Once a ticket # is generated, send it to me and I can assist you on getting a replacement panel.


Your welcome! You're always the best support person that I've dealt with at Corsair.


----------



## RobotCat

I changed my H100i to pull, which allowed me to add a second 120mm AF fan to the top as outtake. I'm wondering if I should be using a fine dust filter in front of the now exposed radiator in the front?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I have a sizing question.
Would the 295x2 fit in the case with the 120mm cooler mounted to one of the top slots, and an h100i mounted in the front? would that fit?


----------



## bknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I have a sizing question.
> Would the 295x2 fit in the case with the 120mm cooler mounted to one of the top slots, and an h100i mounted in the front? would that fit?


Doubt it with the h100 would get in the way


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bknight*
> 
> Doubt it with the h100 would get in the way


According to newegg the windforce 970 is longer, and there's pictures on this forum with an h100i and a windforce 970


----------



## bknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> According to newegg the windforce 970 is longer, and there's pictures on this forum with an h100i and a windforce 970


The issue is the pipes from the h100


----------



## HiddenFatKid

what would the issue be? The 295's radiator would be on the back top mounting port, and the h100i would be regularly mounted, it'd be a tight squeeze but i think it would work. I'm asking because the r9 300 series will be watercooled so it'd hopefully be lamost the same size as the 295 (hopefully smaller)


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I have a sizing question.
> Would the 295x2 fit in the case with the 120mm cooler mounted to one of the top slots, and an h100i mounted in the front? would that fit?


Not really sure if this is doable, the H100i's tubes would be the issue like what bknight mentioned.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Not really sure if this is doable, the H100i's tubes would be the issue like what bknight mentioned.


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log

/oneup'ed

Should be possible if you are willing to dissemble the 295X2 to get the pumps through the other side.









EDIT: You could always just get the H80i GT when it comes out. You won't have AS cool of temperatures, but fitment would be a lot easier.

EDIT 2: This really does restrict you on the units you can buy. I would suggest the AX860i due to its small form factor.


----------



## khanh00le

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Not really sure if this is doable, the H100i's tubes would be the issue like what bknight mentioned.


Look like we can't put radiator 240 and fan at front of the case right ? I got ati 7990. I plan to build watercooling with this case. Does it fit if I mount radiator 240mm on top and 120mm at front ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanh00le*
> 
> Look like we can't put radiator 240 and fan at front of the case right ? I got ati 7990. I plan to build watercooling with this case. Does it fit if I mount radiator 240mm on top and 120mm at front ?


Yes and No, you will be able to fit a 240 up top, but there is only enough room for fans or a radiator. You could put a 25mm thick radiator up top and then not have fans and use it as a passive radiator though.

Hey @Corsair Joseph You should send me an Air 240 so I can try to fit 3 240mm radiators in it.


----------



## RobotCat

Question for people using SLI GTX 970 G1s, are the stock coolers on the G1 good enough. There doesn't seem to be any room between the card on top and the card on the bottom, so I'm wondering if it'd reduce airflow enough that you'd need some kind of water cooling setup for it to work.


----------



## Aikimaniac

I plan to replace all fans in case with Noctua brand and add 80mm too... any idea which one do fit to H100i to push in confing (4790K on board) and which ones are best as 120 exhaust on top of case? Thanks alot for replies...


----------



## bknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> I plan to replace all fans in case with Noctua brand and add 80mm too... any idea which one do fit to H100i to push in confing (4790K on board) and which ones are best as 120 exhaust on top of case? Thanks alot for replies...


Any NF-F12 are fine just remember push/pull in a 240 air takes up alot of space.


----------



## drop24

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2422877/corsair-air-240-970-sli-heat-issues.html

This guy had problems with throttling. I think I'm going to sell my 970 G1 that I was planning to SLI and get a 980 with a reference blower. When I'm ready for SLI 980's the blowers should be much cooler with such small case.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bknight*
> 
> Any NF-F12 are fine just remember push/pull in a 240 air takes up alot of space.


My intention is to have fans in push through radiator but not pull and 2 fans on top to move air out and 2 fans with 80mm size on back to support the pull out from case... not sure how much heat this config can take out from GPU but i didnt considered to have fans on bottom...


----------



## Pan0s9

Hello club!

My little baby!!








The led on the stock fans are custom made and led strip as well.


----------



## ThePartyPantz

Hi I need some help from you guys. I know my English isn't teh greatest but i will try to do my best. Have been thinking of building a small watercooled system but I don't know if my video card will fit. The case I want to use is the *Corsair air 240* but i want to know if my *ASUS GTX 780 OC* with a *EK FC780 GTX Ti DCII* waterblock will fit. Is there anyone who knows this, I would be grateful if I got a response. Sincerely, Carl.

*Corsair air 240*
http://www.corsair.com/de-de/carbide-series-air-240-high-airflow-micro-atx-and-mini-itx-pc-case









*ASUS GTX 780 OC*
http://www.asus.com/se/Graphics_Cards/GTX780DC2OC3GD5/









*EK FC780 GTX Ti DCII*
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-titan-series/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-dcii-acetal-nickel.html


----------



## Aikimaniac

In my opinion you wont be able to close the side panel...


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePartyPantz*
> 
> Hi I need some help from you guys. I know my English isn't teh greatest but i will try to do my best. Have been thinking of building a small watercooled system but I don't know if my video card will fit. The case I want to use is the *Corsair air 240* but i want to know if my *ASUS GTX 780 OC* with a *EK FC780 GTX Ti DCII* waterblock will fit. Is there anyone who knows this, I would be grateful if I got a response. Sincerely, Carl.


I have a GTX 580 with a EK waterblock on. I can close the side panel, but the window gets a slight bulge.


----------



## ThePartyPantz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> I have a GTX 580 with a EK waterblock on. I can close the side panel, but the window gets a slight bulge.


what kind of card and waterblock do you have?


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePartyPantz*
> 
> what kind of card and waterblock do you have?


I have a EVGA GTX 580 3GB with a EK-FC580 Copper block.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Anyone have any pics of 2 120mm aio coolers on the front of the case?


----------



## mackanz

Fantastic thread with plentiful information and some damn nice rigs. Just built my own with the Asrock Z97m oc formula as base.

Bit of a OT question, anyone else with this mainboard that have issues with fan control? If two fans, identical or not, is placed at cpu 1 and 2 header, only one of them seems to be speed controlled. The same goes for case fan 1 and 2, same thing there. The stock fans that came with the air is pretty loudible at 1400rpms :O But @ 700, they are pretty much silent. Would have loved to be able to use all fan headers and control the speed.

Another question that a lot probably have answered. Is there anyway with a matx board to have a dual 120 radiator in front and either at the top or bottom with a gtx 980 in there, preferably EVGA superclocked which seems to be the shortest 980 out there.

I have an idea to put another dual 120 if it isn't possible, but i'd rather not if i dont have to.

The dual 120 rad would be the thinnest AIO one, im guessing h100. Not looking for a push/pull config, im looking for the thinnest combo really.

Thanks,

Marcus


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Anyone have any pics of 2 120mm aio coolers on the front of the case?


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


That looks awesome! I've figured if i get a 390x in the case, then i can get another 120mm aio cooler for the cpu! thanks a ton!


----------



## drop24

I'd like to add a 120mm rad on the power side of the case. Do you guys think I should have the fan pulling fresh air in the side panel or pushing air out of it? I don't want to cook my SSD an PSU but will it really add that much heat to that half of the case?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I'd like to add a 120mm rad on the power side of the case. Do you guys think I should have the fan pulling fresh air in the side panel or pushing air out of it? I don't want to cook my SSD an PSU but will it really add that much heat to that half of the case?


Not sure how long are tubes on the radiator you want put in. I think there could be problem with length and diameter of tubes when you will put them in the cable management holes... but check this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


Yeah I saw that and that's what inspired me to put a rad back there but I can't tell if he mounted the fan as a push or pull. There are 5 large and one small grommet back there so I don't think it will be an issue getting tubes through to the back half.


----------



## Woxys

And finally here's mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










(Sorry for crap pics)

I wait for the new AMD cards and after then i will buy a new one. I have a problem regarding the fans, my motherboard has just 3 fan hubs, i have 4 in total and i plan to add more. My question is how much Amps 1 hub can hold? I didn't find anything about that in the manual or MSI website. I was thinking about something like this bu i don't know if i can still control the fans via motherboard.


----------



## NBrock

Do you think it would be possible to move the power supply up where the drive bay is on the back side? Then run a 240 rad on that right side opening?


----------



## Woxys

With the right mod yes. That's a very nice idea actually.


----------



## NBrock

I am planning on going MATX up from my MITX 250D rig. I want to do dual 290x and liquid cool since i can get a second card and two blocks for a good price. Then see what's good with the 390x. I am trying to plan the best liquid cooling setup I could possibly fit in the Air 240. I really like the case and small form factor.

When I get everything I'll post up pics.


----------



## drop24

Can you buy a windowed side panel anywhere? It'd be neat to tidy up the back half and show that off as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Can you buy a windowed side panel anywhere? It'd be neat to tidy up the back half and show that off as well.


I'd suggest not doing that as then the PSU can't breather properly.


----------



## jezzer

Bah bah, looks like i have to return this case as i have a 780 Ti DCII..








Thought it would fit because it does fit in the 250D but apparently it does not fit if i read this thread.. Very dissapointed


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Here's my son's rig. It's the first time he's done water cooling. Not sure it'll be easy to fill or drain. Parts list here.


Do you have fans on the top rad or not? It would have been cool if Corsair made the case just a few mm taller to allow for dual 240 rads with 25 mm fans. Oh well, it's call "Air 240" anyways. What are those slim fans in the bottom, also?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Can you buy a windowed side panel anywhere? It'd be neat to tidy up the back half and show that off as well.


Apparently it isn't a direct fit and you'll still have to feed the psu air some how. best bet is to maybe mod the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Do you have fans on the top rad or not? It would have been cool if Corsair made the case just a few mm taller to allow for dual 240 rads with 25 mm fans. Oh well, it's call "Air 240" anyways. What are those slim fans in the bottom, also?


He has it passive, though you can put a thick 120 rad in the other compartment based on your psu.


----------



## ajarocena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> And finally here's mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for crap pics)
> 
> I wait for the new AMD cards and after then i will buy a new one. I have a problem regarding the fans, my motherboard has just 3 fan hubs, i have 4 in total and i plan to add more. My question is how much Amps 1 hub can hold? I didn't find anything about that in the manual or MSI website. I was thinking about something like this bu i don't know if i can still control the fans via motherboard.


Whats your CPU cooler?


----------



## iamandrewx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Whats your CPU cooler?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608068&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-CPU+Fans+%26+Heatsinks-_-N82E16835608068&gclid=CNDaydy8iMQCFY9m7Aod_kkAbQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Aikimaniac

Folks,

can somebody who has GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 please measure the space between motherboard and case bottom? I would like to know if there fit some 120mm fans like 15mm or tiner... thanks alot


----------



## drop24

Man, I really can't decide between this case and the Air 540. What it comes down to is if I want to liquid cool my GPUs or not. I do like the look of the reference 980 blowers in the 240 case and it would certainly save a lot of money. But building and tweaking my PC is my hobby and going with a full loop instead of just water cooling the CPU would be more fun.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Folks,
> 
> can somebody who has GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 please measure the space between motherboard and case bottom? I would like to know if there fit some 120mm fans like 15mm or tiner... thanks alot


I am considering picking up that board for my Air 240. I'll let you know if I end up doing so.


----------



## lassebech123

Please note that there isen't room enough for all the 980 models


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Iv been looking at alternatives to the Corsair H100i and recently saw the Raijintek Triton which seems to do a better job according to all the reviews iv found so far but iv looked at pictures and the hoses seem a bit long, will it fit into a 240 case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Iv been looking at alternatives to the Corsair H100i and recently saw the Raijintek Triton which seems to do a better job according to all the reviews iv found so far but iv looked at pictures and the hoses seem a bit long, will it fit into a 240 case?


It should fit just fine. The radiator 32mm thick, so it's 5mm thicker than the H100i (which also is why it probably performs a little better)

It's an interesting design, but this review said that the build quality is "suspect."


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

yeah i had heard that the hoses were a little soft and may be prone to folding, is there anything i can do to prevent that?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> yeah i had heard that the hoses were a little soft and may be prone to folding, is there anything i can do to prevent that?


Replace them or use anti kink coils. Personally I wouldn't put in the effort considering it is supposed to be a turn key solution that an AIO is supposed to be.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

I dont think i could be bothered with the effort of replacing it but i quite like the look of that coil so i'll give that a shot and see how it goes. Thanks for the advice...


----------



## Pefi

Hey all!

First of all i'm fairly new to this forum, (just registred) lol









Second, i've just bought my air 240, and are playing around a bit with some ideas for making my rig stand a bit out, so have any of you had any experience of have any thoughts with stripping the paint on the case, and polishing the metal, and finishing it with a lacquer?

Regards Pefi


----------



## TheHig

Joining the club! Here are some pics of my 240 build. Cooling wise I have found that Enermax TB silence 80mm fans for rear exhaust work well and are very quiet. I was going to go with Noctuas but the Enermax TBs were 7 bucks each so had to give it a try. They are lower rpm fans and do not move a ton of air but its enough to get hot air off the GPU and keep it happy. They are also dead quiet. I do have a Noctua NF 12 pushing my H60 radiator and it has been terrific as well. That can bee seen in the second pic. The lower front fan is the stock Corsair 120mm and the two top fans are Corsair quiet ed LED 120mms. Overall with some tweaking in Asus AI software things run nice and quiet for daily use and ramp up when needed. Finally, lots of nice builds here all!

.


----------



## trento

my 240 with a CM 120v AIO. only 3 fans used.

1 intake for the front radiator, another front led fan intake and one top exhaust. SP and AF silent fans are used. This helps to minimise noise.


----------



## Bart

Damn, I didn't know there was an owners club for the air 240. And after seeing pics of all the "stuffed" 240s, I don't feel bad about mine now.







I'm in, but I can't post pics from work, so I'll do that later this evening.

EDIT: pics below. You can stuff a lot of gear into one of these things! This is my backup rig:



Went totally overboard on UV lighting. Can ya tell?


Sitting on top of it's big brother:


Specs:
Asus P8Z77-I ITX mobo / i5-3570K / 8GBs RAM
Bitspower full mobo block
Sapphire Radeon 7950 / Heatkiller GPU block / backplate
DarkSide LP240 Extra Slim Radiator x 2 / D5 strong + EK X-RES100 CSQ res / pump top
120GB SSD x 3 / 1TB HDD / ghetto modded 3x30W fan controller hidden in a 3.5 bay


----------



## tugay88

Hi guys,

i am new to the 240 Owners Club.

So here are a few pictures of my rig, sorry for the bad quality.



I have a question about my GPU temps.

I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 with the overclocking @ stable 1545Mhz Core Clock, 1915Mhz Memory, Power Limit 110% and Core Voltage @ stock.
My temps getting after 30 min World of Warcraft up to max 70 degrees @ 89% fan speed.

Are these temps okay or is it to high for a G1 Gaming ?

What can I do to improve my temps in this case ?

I hope you guys can help.

With best regards


----------



## iamandrewx

just joined the air 240 club yesterday! pictures tonight


----------



## iamandrewx

crappy iPhone pictures because i cannot find my battery charger for my D3100.


----------



## myselfdotcom

I recently built a 240 air.

I have to replaced all the stock fans as they are too loud. I thought they are broken.

Now I have 2 fans on the front, 2 on the exhaust fans and 1 back 80 mm fan..quiet as hell!

pictures to follow


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myselfdotcom*
> 
> I recently built a 240 air.
> 
> I have to replaced all the stock fans as they are too loud. I thought they are broken.
> 
> Now I have 2 fans on the front, 2 on the exhaust fans and 1 back 80 mm fan..quiet as hell!
> 
> pictures to follow


Wow, you really think that the stock fans are loud?
I've got 6 of them that I'm painting red at the moment and that I'm going to be using with a 8 way fan splitter.


----------



## jonablanco19

upgrade...

out gtx970 asus strix and enter gtx970 gigabyte g1 sli





great performance but poor temperature

82º in catzilla and 3dmark, 76º in games.


----------



## myselfdotcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Wow, you really think that the stock fans are loud?
> I've got 6 of them that I'm painting red at the moment and that I'm going to be using with a 8 way fan splitter.


Ya I know I think the stock fans are defective. I swapped it with Cougars they are quiet now


----------



## bknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonablanco19*
> 
> upgrade...
> 
> out gtx970 asus strix and enter gtx970 gigabyte g1 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great performance but poor temperature
> 
> 82º in catzilla and 3dmark, 76º in games.


Looks good


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonablanco19*
> 
> great performance but poor temperature
> 
> 82º in catzilla and 3dmark, 76º in games.


maybe try to put fans not to pull through radiator but to push air on it..that means between case and radiator...not sure if it helps but maybe its easier to push cold air than pull warm one...


----------



## MasterKH

Hey guys I'm looking into this case but most of the posts here are intel based builds .

I have a matx AM3+ mobo which is 9.2 x 12.4 inches and wonder if this fits.

I have looked around in corsair, and many reviews to see MOBO supported but found no info regarding size other than "matx" since i saw that the thermaltake v21 only fits 9.6 x 9.6 matx i rise concerns on buying this then it not fitting.

Can anyone shine some light into me


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterKH*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking into this case but most of the posts here are intel based builds .
> 
> I have a matx AM3+ mobo which is 9.2 x 12.4 inches and wonder if this fits.
> 
> I have looked around in corsair, and many reviews to see MOBO supported but found no info regarding size other than "matx" since i saw that the thermaltake v21 only fits 9.6 x 9.6 matx i rise concerns on buying this then it not fitting.
> 
> Can anyone shine some light into me


socket doesnt matter...once it is mATX then it fits always...so if your board has the mATX format, it should fit..better would be to post full name of your board so others can look at specs...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MicroATX


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> socket doesnt matter...once it is mATX then it fits always...so if your board has the mATX format, it should fit..better would be to post full name of your board so others can look at specs...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MicroATX


Ok, I feel so dumb for 2 years I was thinking i had a matx when in reality i have ATX. No wonder i was having so many issues figuring this out lol

thanks for correcting my ignorance man. I was able to delete the tweets to Corsair, and other companies i was considering lol


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterKH*
> 
> Ok, I feel so dumb for 2 years I was thinking i had a matx when in reality i have ATX. No wonder i was having so many issues figuring this out lol
> 
> thanks for correcting my ignorance man. I was able to delete the tweets to Corsair, and other companies i was considering lol


Youre welcome bro...everyone makes mistakes and its not a shame to admit it...but...i can just recommend you the Corsair Air 540...its like this one just bigger..suitable for ATX boards


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterKH*
> 
> Ok, I feel so dumb for 2 years I was thinking i had a matx when in reality i have ATX. No wonder i was having so many issues figuring this out lol
> 
> thanks for correcting my ignorance man. I was able to delete the tweets to Corsair, and other companies i was considering lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Youre welcome bro...everyone makes mistakes and its not a shame to admit it...but...i can just recommend you the Corsair Air 540...its like this one just bigger..suitable for ATX boards


Yes, join us over in the air 540 club.


----------



## MasterKH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Youre welcome bro...everyone makes mistakes and its not a shame to admit it...but...i can just recommend you the Corsair Air 540...its like this one just bigger..suitable for ATX boards


Just put my Mobo and CPU for sale in Ebay, kind of need to shrink down, when you go from 3bd house to 1bd apt.... yeahhhh lol so i will grab some used 1150's and mitx most likely once that sells


----------



## jezzer

Does SLI work in this case or too much heat? When using SLI and thus having MATX board prevent from having fans at the bottom right?

EDIT
nvm just read above post, to much heat it seems..


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Does SLI work in this case or too much heat? When using SLI and thus having MATX board prevent from having fans at the bottom right?
> 
> EDIT
> nvm just read above post, to much heat it seems..


blower style coolers are suggested


----------



## Hyungbae

So I joined the club I think, and I have brought the GTX 960 Gaming 2G. The thing I did not expect to happen is the heatpipe of the MSI GPU is pressed upon the display.

Don't mind the stock fan, I have the H100i waiting to be placed in









I saw a few posts, but not all of it cause of the 40 pages... but I saw some of you guys modded the display to be mounted outside.. I took a look at the side panel and looks like it's been held on by these plastic hooks.. Am I suppose to break them to free out the display then hot glue (or some adhesive that traps air) to the outside?
How did you guys do it? :O


----------



## Lightgrabber




----------



## iamandrewx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*


what storage are you running?


----------



## Suffokate666

Ordered all my parts to build my AIR 240, but without even thinking about how close the GPUs will be together, I ordered 2 EVGA GTX 970 FTW+. Now i'm worried that my temps may be too high and ill run into problems. I'd rather not have to send them back since Shipping to/from APO/FPO addresses takes quite awhile and isn't cheap, any suggestions?

As a note I've seen 3 GTX 980 cards in Tri-SLI in the AIR 540 with the same coolers, and the temps didn't seem too terrible. TJ max for these is 97 or 98 degrees C I do believe.

video is here:


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamandrewx*
> 
> what storage are you running?


Under the 240 mm radiator is when im not wrong Samsung SSD







had trouble to see it on first time as well


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamandrewx*
> 
> what storage are you running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Under the 240 mm radiator is when im not wrong Samsung SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had trouble to see it on first time as well


i have 2 SSD
one M.2 Plextor M6e 120gb
and one 500gb Samsung 840 mounted to the Fan holes in the bottom


----------



## iamandrewx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Under the 240 mm radiator is when im not wrong Samsung SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had trouble to see it on first time as well


i see the SSD in the mobo chamber now!


----------



## Pustekuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> i have 2 SSD
> one M.2 Plextor M6e 120gb
> and one 500gb Samsung 840 mounted to the Fan holes in the bottom


Can you pls post your complete hardware specs?

THX


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pustekuchen*
> 
> Can you pls post your complete hardware specs?
> 
> THX




Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Car
Kingston Fury Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Plextor M6e 128GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
2x be quiet! Lüfter Shadow Wings PWM - 80mm
3x be quiet! Lüfter Shadow Wings PWM - 120mm
Mayhems X1, Blood Red - 1000ml
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 16/10 mm
EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 120
EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 240
EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX DCII - Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 110 Reservoir
EK Water Blocks EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Acetal


----------



## pauljed16

Here's a video of my air 240 rig.
Enjoy!


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Tune?


----------



## AnoNox

I thought I'd share my build inside this sweet case.








If anyone has any unanswered questions about the case or the build, I'll definitely help out.

Corsair Carbide Series 240 Air (Black):

Asus z97i-plus (mini-itx) motherboard.
Intel i7 4790K @ 4.00GHz (Up to 4.40GHz).
Corsair H100i Liquid CPU Cooler.
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1866MHZ.
Nvidia GTX 980 ACX 2.0 FTW Edition.
Corsair CX 600M 80 PLUS Bronze 600WATT Power Supply.

Samsung 840-EVO 250GB 2.5inch SSD +
Samsung 500GB 5400 RPM 2.5inch HDD +
Seagate 2TB 7200 RPM 3.5inch HDD +
Seagate 3TB 7200 RPM 3.5inch HDD.

3x120mm Corsair high airflow fans.
3x120mm Corsair static pressure fans.

Various info on the build:

This case was really awesome to work in however because of the form factor and layout of my motherboard, there were some obvious limitations along with some tricky wiring. First of all I'm only limited to four SATA ports, all of which are connected to my four drives. Then theres the TWO chassis fan headers for which I had to buy 3 PMW splitters which in total power my 4 chassis fans and actually leaves room for one more fan. Aside from that, I had to do a slight modification in order to keep the wiring clean. If any of you have watched reviews on this case, then you know that the 3.5inch hard drive bay blocks a very convenient wiring hole. I simply drilled a giant hole into the hard drive bay directly parallel to the case hole and added some electrical tape to protect the PMW splitters from tearing. As far as the fan configuration goes, I have two high air flow fans on the bottom intaking fresh air (directly aiding my 980 intake fans), one high air flow fan on the top exhausting, and one static pressure fan in the hidden hard drive compartment intaking (A MUST). Also, my H100i radiator is cooled by the included static pressure fans which are configured in an intaking push configuration as you can see in the photos. I've also improved the build cosmetically by extending the power supply and video card wires in black and gold, adding a 980 backplate, and including a 3 meter white LED strip which I've tucked away for more subtle lighting.


----------



## Bart

This was as neat as I could make mine with a pair of 240 rads:

http://s445.photobucket.com/user/Ba...e Air 240 Build/DSCF1177_zpsu70bbchv.jpg.html


----------



## rene mauricio

I am almost finished with mine. Perhaps someone here could help me with the last "issue" I have run into?

Currently, I only have the two H100i fans pulling fresh air through the front of the case and the radiator. I am finding that the top of my case is getting mighty warm and that there seems to be a small stream of air exhausting from the empty 80mm ports at the back. Would I be better off putting a 120mm at the top pushing cold air towards the pump (and hope that it further exhausts the hot air out the back) or would it be better to get 2 80mm fans and have them assist in having that hot air get out quicker?

Also; what is an acceptable temperature for the VRMs under load? I think ASUS calls it VCORE and VCORE(Back) on the Gryphon boards.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ryncrash

Just built this PC for a friend.
Specs:
Case: Corsair 240 MSI painted.
Cpu: I7-4790
MotherBoard: MSI B85M
Memory: Gskill DDR3 16gigs @1600
Video: R9 290x w/NZXT Kraken watercooler.
PSU: EVGA 650g modular

Painted the grills Red with auto paint.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I am almost finished with mine. Perhaps someone here could help me with the last "issue" I have run into?
> 
> Currently, I only have the two H100i fans pulling fresh air through the front of the case and the radiator. I am finding that the top of my case is getting mighty warm and that there seems to be a small stream of air exhausting from the empty 80mm ports at the back. Would I be better off putting a 120mm at the top pushing cold air towards the pump (and hope that it further exhausts the hot air out the back) or would it be better to get 2 80mm fans and have them assist in having that hot air get out quicker?
> 
> Also; what is an acceptable temperature for the VRMs under load? I think ASUS calls it VCORE and VCORE(Back) on the Gryphon boards.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


if it would be my box, i would put those 2 fans on H100i not in pull but in push config, that means between radiator and case. Then on top two 120mm fans as exhaust and on back also two 80mm fans as exhaust.. about temperatures on VRMs i have no idea but i think with enough airflow, you keep them cold as they should be..


----------



## rene mauricio

That is way too many fans for me. I (unfortunately) live right in front of an elementary school that has a huge play area. Every day during recess, these kids come along and create a big dust / pollen cloud as they play. Over the years I have found that less dust gets logged in the radiator fins if I pull air through than push. 



 my findings.

Aside from dust, there is an issue with noise. I have an AX PSU and an SSC GPU - neither of them have fans that spin up during normal day to day use. I am _very_ happy to say that the loudest part of my PC is the pump. I would like to keep it that way but I fear that I must add more fan(s) in order to keep everything nice and cool as summer approaches. My problem is I have no idea on how to go about doing that. I could either add a 120mm fan at the top to help bring fresh air in or two 80mm fans to expel hot air out. I do not think having a 120mm exhaust at the top would be wise as it would most likely draw fresh air (and dust) from the 80mm holes.

Looking at the gallery is of no comfort. It seems like half of you have a 120mm fan and some have dual 80mm fans. Some go overboard and have all fan slots in use - something I could / would never do.


----------



## crayzieap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonablanco19*
> 
> upgrade...
> 
> out gtx970 asus strix and enter gtx970 gigabyte g1 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great performance but poor temperature
> 
> 82º in catzilla and 3dmark, 76º in games.


I believe the issue is more with the G1 cards themselves more than anything. After reading several community posts, the going concensus is that the G1 is amazing as a single card. But for SLI the reference GTX 970 are better due to the airflow that doesn't constrict between the two cards.


----------



## Bart

I think a setup like that really needs a custom loop. Tough to do in a box this small, but do-able.


----------



## Suffokate666

Can I join the club!?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Are the 80mm fans in the back of the case worth it? If so, what 80mm fans are everyone using? Trying not to spend $15 each on noctuas


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Are the 80mm fans in the back of the case worth it? If so, what 80mm fans are everyone using? Trying not to spend $15 each on noctuas


if u have 2 top exhaust fans, there's no need for the 80mm. adding them will only lead to more noise. not worth imo.


----------



## Bart

I added a pair of Fractal Design 80mm fans to mine (can't remember the model). Only paid $10CDN each, they look nice, and they aren't too loud. Unless you're a "total silence" type of guy.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I added a pair of Fractal Design 80mm fans to mine (can't remember the model). Only paid $10CDN each, they look nice, and they aren't too loud. Unless you're a "total silence" type of guy.


Those could be only Silent Series R2 (older model) or Silent Series R3 (current ones)







imo those are best alternative to Noctua fans...silent and in white black desigm they look pretty in white box


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Those could be only Silent Series R2 (older model) or Silent Series R3 (current ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo those are best alternative to Noctua fans...silent and in white black desigm they look pretty in white box


Correct sir, they are R2's. The white blades glow nice under UV light too.







They aren't silent, but considering I'm running them off the mobo, they're pretty quiet. My vibrating D5 strong pump makes more noise than them. I don't think they're actually necessary in this case, but I'd rather have fans there than up top, since there isn't much top room in this case. Just my personal preference.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I am almost finished with mine. Perhaps someone here could help me with the last "issue" I have run into?
> 
> Currently, I only have the two H100i fans pulling fresh air through the front of the case and the radiator. I am finding that the top of my case is getting mighty warm and that there seems to be a small stream of air exhausting from the empty 80mm ports at the back. Would I be better off putting a 120mm at the top pushing cold air towards the pump (and hope that it further exhausts the hot air out the back) or would it be better to get 2 80mm fans and have them assist in having that hot air get out quicker?
> 
> Also; what is an acceptable temperature for the VRMs under load? I think ASUS calls it VCORE and VCORE(Back) on the Gryphon boards.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Seems since u have no exhaust fans and there is too little pressure to push the hot air out which means the air stays too long in the case and heats up. Personally i would try a 120mm exhaust on top.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> Can I join the club!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!







I'm sure you can. @CaptainZombie will get you settled.

Nice build btw


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suffokate666*
> 
> Can I join the club!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can. @CaptainZombie will get you settled.
> 
> Nice build btw


Yup, welcome to the club!


----------



## Fiercy

Can anyone tell me if I will be able to fit EVGA G3 1300w power supply in there


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I will be able to fit EVGA G3 1300w power supply in there


You should be able to fit pretty much any poewr supply in this case, but you may lose a few management grommetted holes in the process considering the length.

Why would you need that much wattage in this case, though?


----------



## Fiercy

I am building a new system with 5820k and SLI Titan X and i am wondering if i overclock them if my ax860 will be enough. It might run around 800+ but I heard its bad for efficiency. I looked evga because it's pretty cheap compered to others and has nice headrom. I am looking at SeaSonic Platinum-1200 now it looks smaller I might go with it. I don't wanna get 1000 just because price difference was 10$ for EVGA.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I am building a new system with 5820k and SLI Titan X and i am wondering if i overclock them if my ax860 will be enough. It might run around 800+ but I heard its bad for efficiency. I looked evga because it's pretty cheap compered to others and has nice headrom. I am looking at SeaSonic Platinum-1200 now it looks smaller I might go with it. I don't wanna get 1000 just because price difference was 10$ for EVGA.


Considering the efficiency of haswell and maxwell, I think your AX860 would be enough. I wouldn't worry about efficiency too much. It's platinum rated, so you'd probably have the same efficiency or more than going to the gold rated EVGA 1300w G2


----------



## Woxys

Can i join to the club? My build: post #392


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Can i join to the club? My build: post #392


Sure thing, you've been added to the list.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

So im looking to build in an air 240 this summer, and since the R9 3xx series cards are supposedly going to run on AIO water coolers, would i be able to slap a 295x2 (closest thing to compare the rumors to) and the cooler on a front fan slot (probably just pushing air through, and then a 120mm cpu aio cooler on the second front fan slot? Sorry if i didnt explein it very well. I'd put both coolers on just a push configuration, and then 2 top 120mm fans for exhaust


----------



## Pefi

Hey Guys!

Finally completed my build









Next step is when the 980 TI is out, then i'm going full watercooling







- if it is possible, dont know since i've got a mATX MB, so dont rly know about the clearance :S

Hope you like it












Got corsair's own braided cables, but they werent looking that nice, so got some custom made ones


----------



## Dahermit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> So im looking to build in an air 240 this summer, and since the R9 3xx series cards are supposedly going to run on AIO water coolers, would i be able to slap a 295x2 (closest thing to compare the rumors to) and the cooler on a front fan slot (probably just pushing air through, and then a 120mm cpu aio cooler on the second front fan slot? Sorry if i didnt explein it very well. I'd put both coolers on just a push configuration, and then 2 top 120mm fans for exhaust


I dont own any of the equipments but if u look at the build by Vorsair with 2 HG10 gpus, it fits.


----------



## cytrecyx

Need some help here, can Asus R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 Graphic Card fit in the case? Or any other r9 290 ?
If all of them cant fit , which brand of gtx 970 will fit?
Thanks !!


----------



## Woxys

Asus R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 will not fit, but all o Sapphire / Gigabyte r9 290 will fit and the reference coolers work as well.
In terms of 970 Gigabyte coolers, Evga, some of Zotac (not AMP! Extreme) and all reference coolers.


----------



## cytrecyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Asus R9290-DC2OC-4GD5 will not fit, but all o Shappire / Gigabyte r9 290 will fit and the reference coolers work as well.
> In terms of 970 Gigabyte coolers, Evga, some of Zotac (not AMP! Extreme) and all reference coolers.


But the shappire r9 is longer than the adus r9 290 ... Cab you link the sapphire r9 290 card?


----------



## ivoryg37

Hey, any members here have a EK Coolstream 240 radiator in the front of their air 240? I don't know if it just me but my radiator doesn't like up in the front so I can't put it in the front in push or pull. The only way I could get the radiator to fit was on the bottom of the case.


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrecyx*
> 
> But the shappire r9 is longer than the adus r9 290 ... Cab you link the sapphire r9 290 card?


It's now about how long they are it's about how wide they are, too wide mean you can't plug the PCI power cable to the card or the card will hit the window. Here is the Sapphire card:


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Hey, any members here have a EK Coolstream 240 radiator in the front of their air 240? I don't know if it just me but my radiator doesn't like up in the front so I can't put it in the front in push or pull. The only way I could get the radiator to fit was on the bottom of the case.


I'm not shocked. That rad is 280mm long. When I was shopping for a pair of rads to use, the shortest rad I could find was a Darkside LP240, and it *barely* fits in the front, and that's 275mm long. Even then, I had to sort of lay it in diagonally and stand it up afterwards. 280mm would be a helluva tight fit *if* it fits at all, and would need to be the one of the first things installed. I also have an XSPC Crossflow rad, and at 290mm long won't even come close to fitting.


----------



## cytrecyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> It's now about how long they are it's about how wide they are, too wide mean you can't plug the PCI power cable to the card or the card will hit the window. Here is the Sapphire card:


is that card sapphire tri-x r9 290?


----------



## woomba

I can confirm that the MSI R7970 Lightning kinda fits.
The GPU fits but you won't be able to close the side panel because of the PCI power cables.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm not shocked. That rad is 280mm long. When I was shopping for a pair of rads to use, the shortest rad I could find was a Darkside LP240, and it *barely* fits in the front, and that's 275mm long. Even then, I had to sort of lay it in diagonally and stand it up afterwards. 280mm would be a helluva tight fit *if* it fits at all, and would need to be the one of the first things installed. I also have an XSPC Crossflow rad, and at 290mm long won't even come close to fitting.


There is currently two members who have the EK radiator in front of their air 240 in the gallery. However, it says their last login was in January so I doubt I can ask them what they did to make it fit in the front.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Did a nice little upgrade on my 240.

SLI Titan x's


----------



## Fiercy

Hey, how is you cards temps doing idle and load?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey, how is you cards temps doing idle and load?


Top card - Idle: 34-37 Load: 78-84 (84 was before a more aggressive fan profile in Afterburner)

Bottom Card - Idle: 32-35 Load 74-78


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 - will it fit? Listed max card length is 290mm, the sapphire's like 305mm.

Perhaps if I put my 240mm rad at the top... I mean, is there even space for a 240mm rad up top with an mATX board?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 - will it fit? Listed max card length is 290mm, the sapphire's like 305mm.
> 
> Perhaps if I put my 240mm rad at the top... I mean, is there even space for a 240mm rad up top with an mATX board?


There's no room for a 240 rad up top even with an ITX config, unless you want to run a fan-less rad.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> There's no room for a 240 rad up top even with an ITX config, unless you want to run a fan-less rad.


Fair nuff, thanks v much.

What about the GPU? Will it just be a tight fit, or is it simply not an option?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Fair nuff, thanks v much.
> 
> What about the GPU? Will it just be a tight fit, or is it simply not an option?


Tough to say, as I've only got a single GPU in mine and it's only a 7950 (Sapphire). But it is pretty long. I can measure it for you when I get home, but that won't be for 7 hours or so. I know I don't have much space between the GPU and the front mounted 240 rad fans. If you search this thread for my user name, I posted a few pics that should illustrate this nicely, but I'm not sure exactly how long my 7950 is.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'm not shocked. That rad is 280mm long. When I was shopping for a pair of rads to use, the shortest rad I could find was a Darkside LP240, and it *barely* fits in the front, and that's 275mm long. Even then, I had to sort of lay it in diagonally and stand it up afterwards. 280mm would be a helluva tight fit *if* it fits at all, and would need to be the one of the first things installed. I also have an XSPC Crossflow rad, and at 290mm long won't even come close to fitting.


Reading this has told me i wont be able to fit the white XSPC AX240 iv been eyeing up, in that case what would be the most recommended 240mm radiator to use instead? and on a related note is painting radiator frames a doable thing?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Reading this has told me i wont be able to fit the white XSPC AX240 iv been eyeing up, in that case what would be the most recommended 240mm radiator to use instead? and on a related note is painting radiator frames a doable thing?


I'd recommend the DarkSide LP240, REGULAR version, NOT the cross-flow version, since that one is longer. You can definitely paint the rads, as long as you don't mind doing the proper prep work and masking it all off properly. Specs on the rad are here: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dual-lp240-extra-slim-27mm-radiator


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> Top card - Idle: 34-37 Load: 78-84 (84 was before a more aggressive fan profile in Afterburner)
> 
> Bottom Card - Idle: 32-35 Load 74-78


Hey, what power supply are you using now?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey, what power supply are you using now?


Upgraded from a Corsair RM 650 to a RM 1000.

Using my killawatt meter I saw a max of 591-596 watts being pulled from the wall during Firestrike Ultra


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'd recommend the DarkSide LP240, REGULAR version, NOT the cross-flow version, since that one is longer. You can definitely paint the rads, as long as you don't mind doing the proper prep work and masking it all off properly. Specs on the rad are here: https://www.dazmode.com/store/product/dual-lp240-extra-slim-27mm-radiator


What type of spraypaint/primer would you suggest?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> What type of spraypaint/primer would you suggest?


No idea man, I've never spray painted anything yet.







I know in this particular case, I'm not sure I'd even paint the rads. Once you put the window on, they're not that visible (maybe the bottom one). I can't even see my front rad once the panel is on. Then again, I'm also a lazy slob who isn't OCD about stuff like that.


----------



## OzCarim

So here we are....my first time posting one of my builds to a forum. My reasons for posting are that I feel particularly proud of this one (especially the cable work....and believe me, there was a lot of it!), and because of all the amazing builds posted here inspiring me to me to join in with the fun!! The only thing left I'd like to sort out is the braiding. I've got some cable combs on their way to organise them into an orderly fashion!

The case was placed on my hallway carpet for the purpose of taking photos only. Normally it's raised from the carpet by a hard plastic board giving the bottom fans room to breathe!

Specs

CPU - Intel i7-4790k
GPU - EVGA GTX 980 4GB SC with Backplate
RAM - Mushkin Blackline 2x8GB DDR3 2133Mhz RAM
MOBO - Asus Z87I-PRO mITX
PSU - Corsair RM650 80+ Gold with CableMods braided cables

SSD - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
SSHD - Seagate 1TB 2.5" 5400rpm

Cooler - Corsair H100i AiO
x2 Noctua 80mm (Exhaust)
x8 Noctua 12mm (x1 Exhaust, 7 Intake)
- All of the fans are PWM controlled -

Overall positive pressure has kept the inside very nearly dust free with me having to vacuum the outside of the case (both front and bottom) about every 1 to 2 months. I've only had to give the inside a couple of sprays of compressed air once since November....and even that was me being fussy.

Temps during March in London

Idle (Fans barely audible)
CPU 21c
GPU - 29c (Zero RPM Mode until GPU hits 60c)

Gaming
CPU - 47c
GPU - 63c

Critiques welcome. Feel free to ask me anything about the build.

Thanks for looking!!!

*Pictures*


----------



## PseudoSim

So, Im planning out a build for the Air 240 and I was wondering if I could get some answers concerning what it is capable of in its documentation and what it is capable of in real world use.

My first idea for the build depends on three things
-1. would I be able to do something like this while retaining use of the HDD cage through careful cable management. I am figuring I would need to put the radiator in the rear to make room for the 300mm Graphics Card
-2. Would I be able to fit in the Gigabyte 960G1 (or alternatively the 970/980 variants)
-3. Would that 120mm Rad be enough for overclocking considering how stuffed the rear area will be.

The Build using the above plan
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($224.29 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ B&H)
*Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($91.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($111.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($208.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $862.20
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-25 18:05 EDT-0400_

My second (initial) build (before I saw the rear Io idea)
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($224.29 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($91.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($111.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Wireless Network Adapter:* Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $893.20
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-25 18:07 EDT-0400_


----------



## idjekyll

Hi guys. New to overclockers.net. Just wanna say hi by showing off my new rig (my first ever build too!) Hope to sponge off as much info about this case and everything else!



*Processor*
Intel i5 4460 - CM Seidon 120v Plus
*Mainboard*
Asrock H97M Pro4
*Graphics Card*
Zotac Gtx 970 Twin Fan
*Memory*
G.Skill Ripjaws 2 x 8gb 1600mhz
*Display*
BenQ XL2720Z
*Storage*
Samsung 850 Evo 256GB/Toshiba 2GB 3.5"
*Casing*
Corsair Carbide Air 240 (White)
*PSU*
Corsair RM650
*Audio*
Creative 2.0/Logitech G930
*OS*
Windows 8 Pro


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PseudoSim*
> 
> So, Im planning out a build for the Air 240 and I was wondering if I could get some answers concerning what it is capable of in its documentation and what it is capable of in real world use.
> 
> My first idea for the build depends on three things
> -1. would I be able to do something like this while retaining use of the HDD cage through careful cable management. I am figuring I would need to put the radiator in the rear to make room for the 300mm Graphics Card
> -2. Would I be able to fit in the Gigabyte 960G1 (or alternatively the 970/980 variants)
> -3. Would that 120mm Rad be enough for overclocking considering how stuffed the rear area will be.
> 
> The Build using the above plan
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($224.29 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120V 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ B&H)
> *Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($91.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($111.98 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($208.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Total:* $862.20
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-25 18:05 EDT-0400_
> 
> My second (initial) build (before I saw the rear Io idea)
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($224.29 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($91.98 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($111.98 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA NEX 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Wireless Network Adapter:* Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($29.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Total:* $893.20
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-03-25 18:07 EDT-0400_


i believe the 240 can fit a 300mm gpu at the front as long as yr not doing a push pull setup


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Anyone tried fitting an H100i and Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 in one of these?

Considering picking one up...


----------



## redzrojas

@OzCarim those temps are without the rubber feet?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redzrojas*
> 
> @OzCarim those temps are without the rubber feet?


I have the rubber feet attached with it all on top of a piece of hard raised plastic so the bottom fans get plenty of air. The pictures I posted with it on the carpet were just because space under my desk is limited and getting a Camera in there would have been almost impossible!! Temps indicated in my post were during the evening so it's a bit cooler. During a warm day like today the CPU idles at about 24ish with the GPU idling at around 35


----------



## OzCarim

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> So here we are....my first time posting one of my builds to a forum. My reasons for posting are that I feel particularly proud of this one (especially the cable work....and believe me, there was a lot of it!), and because of all the amazing builds posted here inspiring me to me to join in with the fun!! The only thing left I'd like to sort out is the braiding. I've got some cable combs on their way to organise them into an orderly fashion!
> 
> *Pictures*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome!







With that loaded spec in a tiny case, I'd be proud myself too







It s super clean, cables are nicely done







It looks so good,I totally forgot that you have those Noctua fans there







And those shots are pro btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Hi guys. New to overclockers.net. Just wanna say hi by showing off my new rig (my first ever build too!) Hope to sponge off as much info about this case and everything else!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! You've got a nice set up there







it'd be nice to see the innards of your 240


----------



## jezzer

This case is bad bad bad.
It made me buy a gtx 980 especially for him because my 780 ti does not fit.
It looked at me and made me do it instead of returning it.
Bad case, case is bad.

Now only if the gpu was not delivered at my neighbour who is not home atm i could start building this pretty thing..


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So uh... Sappire Tri-X R9 290?


----------



## Woxys

Yea, sapphire Tri-X R9 290 will fit if that's what you ask.
Here it's the proof: http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/10240#post_22927475


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that loaded spec in a tiny case, I'd be proud myself too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s super clean, cables are nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good,I totally forgot that you have those Noctua fans there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those shots are pro btw.
> 
> Welcome! You've got a nice set up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be nice to see the innards of your 240


not entirely proud of my cable management as of yet. LOL
I'll post it up this weekend. Gonna give my Air 240 a good round of cable management.


----------



## cytrecyx

Waiting my other parts to arrive !
Can i join the club? ?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cytrecyx*
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting my other parts to arrive !
> Can i join the club? ?


Sure can, welcome!


----------



## OzCarim

Edit: Nevermind....again!!


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that loaded spec in a tiny case, I'd be proud myself too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s super clean, cables are nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so good,I totally forgot that you have those Noctua fans there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those shots are pro btw.


Thanks Joseph! The case defiantly made it easier than it could have been to fit it all in. Haha, I'm one of the weird few who quite like the unique contrast of the original Noctuas.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> So here we are....my first time posting one of my builds to a forum. My reasons for posting are that I feel particularly proud of this one (especially the cable work....and believe me, there was a lot of it!), and because of all the amazing builds posted here inspiring me to me to join in with the fun!! The only thing left I'd like to sort out is the braiding. I've got some cable combs on their way to organise them into an orderly fashion!
> 
> The case was placed on my hallway carpet for the purpose of taking photos only. Normally it's raised from the carpet by a hard plastic board giving the bottom fans room to breathe!
> 
> Specs
> 
> CPU - Intel i7-4790k
> GPU - EVGA GTX 980 4GB SC with Backplate
> RAM - Mushkin Blackline 2x8GB DDR3 2133Mhz RAM
> MOBO - Asus Z87I-PRO mITX
> PSU - Corsair RM650 80+ Gold with CableMods braided cables
> 
> SSD - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> SSHD - Seagate 1TB 2.5" 5400rpm
> 
> Cooler - Corsair H100i AiO
> x2 Noctua 80mm (Exhaust)
> x8 Noctua 12mm (x1 Exhaust, 7 Intake)
> - All of the fans are PWM controlled -
> 
> Overall positive pressure has kept the inside very nearly dust free with me having to vacuum the outside of the case (both front and bottom) about every 1 to 2 months. I've only had to give the inside a couple of sprays of compressed air once since November....and even that was me being fussy.
> 
> Temps during March in London
> 
> Idle (Fans barely audible)
> CPU 21c
> GPU - 29c (Zero RPM Mode until GPU hits 60c)
> 
> Gaming
> CPU - 47c
> GPU - 63c
> 
> Critiques welcome. Feel free to ask me anything about the build.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!!


Dude...i share your vision with those Noctua...pitty that all mainboard producers deploy like idiots same color schemes and the real entusiast (not all the red black crowds) are very limited in choice of color scheme when they want to have fully loaded gaming rig...


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Dude...i share your vision with those Noctua...pitty that all mainboard producers deploy like idiots same color schemes and the real entusiast (not all the red black crowds) are very limited in choice of color scheme when they want to have fully loaded gaming rig...


It would definitely be nice to have more mobo colour options. Something along the lines of a fully black or white one with changeable colour accents on the heat sinks. Yea....that'll do just nicely


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> It would definitely be nice to have more mobo colour options. Something along the lines of a fully black or white one with changeable colour accents on the heat sinks. Yea....that'll do just nicely


the only solution from my pov is to buy Gryphon with the cover plate and paint it with custom color to look better then current mobos... anyway..im curious about the noise of all those fans..i know Noctua is uber in silence but which fans did you used on all those positions? Are the 120mm all same? Video would be great to see how is the noise in full load


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

I saw a build thread somewhere where they'd used white plastidip to coat the motherboard, it didn't sound like a great solution to the colour coding problem to me with the potential for heat damage but in this instance it seemed to work and it certainly gave it an impressive cosmetic finish...


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> the only solution from my pov is to buy Gryphon with the cover plate and paint it with custom color to look better then current mobos... anyway..im curious about the noise of all those fans..i know Noctua is uber in silence but which fans did you used on all those positions? Are the 120mm all same? Video would be great to see how is the noise in full load


That's not a bad idea. I wonder if ASUS will ever release an m-itx version....one can dream. All the 120s are NF-F12s and the 80s are Rf-R8s. I may do one in the future! Not sure about full load but I'll let you know that playing BF4 with every setting cranked up doesn't even raise the temps enough to have the fans ramp up. The only change is that the GPU fans start spinning; I haven't seen them raise above 20% though (which hasn't been enough for me to even hear them). So essentially the noise when gaming is the same as when idle.


----------



## idjekyll

Would a gigabyte Gtx 980 gaming g1 fit in the air 240?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Would a gigabyte Gtx 980 gaming g1 fit in the air 240?


Yep will do. Just as long as you haven't got a front rad in push pull you'll be fine


----------



## idjekyll

It's only a 120mm radiator.


----------



## MocoIMO

Picked up an air 240 yesterday, it will be my HTPC/Lan rig. Still need a gpu and to finish by liking my mock up so far


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> It's only a 120mm radiator.


If your rad is at the front of the case then keep it in the upper fan slot and it'll be all good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Picked up an air 240 yesterday, it will be my HTPC/Lan rig. Still need a gpu and to finish by liking my mock up so far


very tidy. what gpu do you have in mind? some white braided psu cables would look amazing!


----------



## idjekyll

You know this from experience?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> You know this from experience?


The measurements are available on gigabytes website. It's a long card. It's 45mm longer than my evga 980 which after measuring it now, will not even allow for a normal 25mm thickness rad with 1 fan. Your only option would be to have the rad in the upper front fan slot or somewhere at the top.


----------



## jezzer

finally done with it.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> very tidy. what gpu do you have in mind? some white braided psu cables would look amazing!


Thanks!
I plan to grab reference 980's and paint the shroud's white because only the CPU will be under water, I'll be getting white cables when I order my new fans this week.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Jezzer, Nice Build what are you using to control the lights?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Jezzer, Nice Build what are you using to control the lights?


Thanks, Phobya IR remote controller with 2 RGB ledstrips connected.
Its pretty cool, comes with a little remote


----------



## TMatzelle60

How do you like the MSI board currently I'm looking at doing a custom loop with the itx


----------



## jezzer

Can't say really, is 2 days old








I had the Z87i from MSI and really liked it for my 250D case. Just the lay out was not that good and they fixed it with the Z97i ACK version.
Will do some overclocking soon to see how well the board performs but if its just like the Z87 it should be good.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Thanks, Phobya IR remote controller with 2 RGB ledstrips connected.
> Its pretty cool, comes with a little remote


Heya..looks nice...can you put some link to producer of this LED thingie? Im curious if it can create some colors to match Noctua fans







dark or light..or if it is limited to few colors only..







thanks alot


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Heya..looks nice...can you put some link to producer of this LED thingie? Im curious if it can create some colors to match Noctua fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark or light..or if it is limited to few colors only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks alot


https://www.google.nl/?gws_rd=ssl#q=phobya+ir+controller google ftw









The bottom fan in my case is a noctua. Going to replace the fans on the radiator with noctuas too.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> https://www.google.nl/?gws_rd=ssl#q=phobya+ir+controller google ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom fan in my case is a noctua. Going to replace the fans on the radiator with noctuas too.


Thought that the Phobya is the controler only...was talking about the LED stripes







but thanks anyway..


----------



## jezzer

Aah okay








Those are Phobya LED-Flexlight HighDensity RGB


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Is there such a thing as some kind of adapter bracket that will let me mount a 2nd 240mm rad off the back of the case using the 80mm fan holes?


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> The measurements are available on gigabytes website. It's a long card. It's 45mm longer than my evga 980 which after measuring it now, will not even allow for a normal 25mm thickness rad with 1 fan. Your only option would be to have the rad in the upper front fan slot or somewhere at the top.


Hey buddy. Just letting you know I got the gigabyte g1 gaming 980 yesterday and it fits like a charm. super heavy card though. still need to tuck in the 8pin pcie connector as it hits the side panel.


----------



## PseudoSim

Oh sick, the gigabyte G1 900 series cards were what I was planning to get (case and other core components in the mail








). Think we could get some picks or other details? I had been wondering how it would fit.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PseudoSim*
> 
> Oh sick, the gigabyte G1 900 series cards were what I was planning to get (case and other core components in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Think we could get some picks or other details? I had been wondering how it would fit.


yeah works with my configuration. Im using a 120 radiator at the top portion of the front intake which leaves more than enough space for the g1 980.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Hey buddy. Just letting you know I got the gigabyte g1 gaming 980 yesterday and it fits like a charm. super heavy card though. still need to tuck in the 8pin pcie connector as it hits the side panel.


Nice one dude. I had no doubt it would, just not with any sort of rad + fan in the opposing fan intake. Pictures!


----------



## idjekyll

Yeah as you can see it worked better than I thought cause now I have fresh air hitting the gpu.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Yeah as you can see it worked better than I thought cause now I have fresh air hitting the gpu.


It's just a beast! What's the rest of your specs?


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> It's just a beast! What's the rest of your specs?


here you go. the only thing is there seems to be a bit of a slag because of how heavy the card is. gonna see if i could do something about it.

Processor
Intel i5 4460 - CM Seidon 120v Plus
Mainboard
Asrock H97M Pro4
Graphics Card
GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GTX 980 4GB
Memory
G.Skill Ripjaws 2 x 8gb 1600mhz
Display
BenQ XL2720Z
Storage
Samsung 850 Evo 256GB/Toshiba 2GB 3.5"
Casing
Corsair Carbide Air 240 (White)
PSU
Corsair RM650
Audio
Creative T40 Series II/Logitech G930
OS
Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> here you go. the only thing is there seems to be a bit of a slag because of how heavy the card is. gonna see if i could do something about it.
> 
> Processor
> Intel i5 4460 - CM Seidon 120v Plus
> Mainboard
> Asrock H97M Pro4
> Graphics Card
> GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GTX 980 4GB
> Memory
> G.Skill Ripjaws 2 x 8gb 1600mhz
> Display
> BenQ XL2720Z
> Storage
> Samsung 850 Evo 256GB/Toshiba 2GB 3.5"
> Casing
> Corsair Carbide Air 240 (White)
> PSU
> Corsair RM650
> Audio
> Creative T40 Series II/Logitech G930
> OS
> Windows 8.1 Pro


Nice! Can't quite make out the top two fans but do you have a negative pressure set up?

In regard to your GPU sag issue, you could always try and find one of these or something similar:
http://www.powercolor.com/image/assets/Accessory_powerjack/powerjack_features_3.jpg

If not, lego blocks seem to be the way to go:


http://imgur.com/VQNyF


Anything to prevent this from happening!!:
http://asset0.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20100310/Damaged_Falcon_NW_610x406.jpg


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Nice! Can't quite make out the top two fans but do you have a negative pressure set up?
> 
> In regard to your GPU sag issue, you could always try and find one of these or something similar:
> http://www.powercolor.com/image/assets/Accessory_powerjack/powerjack_features_3.jpg
> 
> If not, lego blocks seem to be the way to go:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VQNyF
> 
> 
> Anything to prevent this from happening!!:
> http://asset0.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20100310/Damaged_Falcon_NW_610x406.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Nice! Can't quite make out the top two fans but do you have a negative pressure set up?
> Could you let me know what that is exactly? Im using 2 x AF120 Leds for the top exhaust and front bot intake. and noctua nf p12 and cm (came with the seidon) for the cpu cooler. I've just been spamming fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and 1 80mm to feed fresh air to my gpu.
> 
> In regard to your GPU sag issue, you could always try and find one of these or something similar:
> http://www.powercolor.com/image/assets/Accessory_powerjack/powerjack_features_3.jpg
> 
> If not, lego blocks seem to be the way to go:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VQNyF
> 
> Oh crap. why did'nt i think of that? so simple. looks cool too.
> 
> Anything to prevent this from happening!!:
> http://asset0.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/bto/20100310/Damaged_Falcon_NW_610x406.jpg


DAMNNN..that's painful to watch. Well if you let it be that way then you probably deserve it. LOL


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah as you can see it worked better than I thought cause now I have fresh air hitting the gpu.


Hello, what are idle/load temperatures please?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> If not, lego blocks seem to be the way to go:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VQNyF


Funny fact is that there is better color scheme variability with lego blocks than mainboard producers currently offer


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Hello, what are idle/load temperatures please?


i5 4460. Idles 34-36c and 44-48c when load playing Arma 3 on ultra. Arma is a cpu heavy game


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> i5 4460. Idles 34-36c and 44-48c when load playing Arma 3 on ultra. Arma is a cpu heavy game


Just wondering looking at your specs that with such GPU you have the if im not wrong lowest Haswell i5 CPU...


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> DAMNNN..that's painful to watch. Well if you let it be that way then you probably deserve it. LOL


Haha very painful! This video explains it pretty well:


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Just wondering looking at your specs that with such GPU you have the if im not wrong lowest Haswell i5 CPU...


Yeah I know. I got an excellent offer on a 980 so I had to grab it. I'll upgrade my cpu mobo soon.


----------



## manofsteele87

Hey! Clean build







how well does the kraken fit in that case? I plan on putting a kraken g10 cooled 290x in mine.

^^ sorry about this post, I made it with my Ipad and noob'd it up.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Funny fact is that there is better color scheme variability with lego blocks than mainboard producers currently offer


Haha, yea I think I'll try and make a shroud out of lego for my next motherboard


----------



## jameyscott

Personally I'd get the HG10. I can guarantee fitment of that ad it actually cools the VRMs unlike the kraken


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Personally I'd get the HG10. I can guarantee fitment of that ad it actually cools the VRMs unlike the kraken


Heya Jamey..

is there enough space to have both, CPU and GPU watercooled as well? I dont know if the H80i GT is sufficient for i7 4790K when its overclocked and i presume that there fit only two 120mm radiators like the H80i GT.


----------



## -Alpha-

Can i join ?









Specs:

FX-6300 @ 4GHz
Sapphire dual-x R9 280 @ 1GHz core 1250MHz memory
4gb ram ( soon to be 8gb )
Corsair hx520 psu


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Alpha-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> FX-6300 @ 4GHz
> Sapphire dual-x R9 280 @ 1GHz core 1250MHz memory
> 4gb ram ( soon to be 8gb )
> Corsair hx520 psu


Hey there. Seeing that your mouse is on the right, Im assuming you're right handed. So why is your case on your left? Sorry the OCD in me is just going crazy looking at your photo lol!


----------



## idjekyll

Has anyone done a replacement of the display side panel? I'm thinking of getting an acrylic company to cut out a custom panel for me cause the existing one scratches like a motherfkr. I need to know the exact dimensions.


----------



## yosheego

Hey guys! Super new to this forum. Would love some inputs.

Here is my list im currently working on.

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus GRYPHON Z97 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($159.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($184.28 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($134.33 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Classified ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($679.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Classified ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI) ($679.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($77.99 @ Micro Center)
*Power Supply:* NZXT HALE90 V2 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($177.99 @ Amazon)

*4 Cooler Master Jetflow 120 Fans:* http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/jetflo-120-white/
*EKWB CPU WATER BLOCK:* http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-evo-elite-edition-intel-2011.html
*2 EKWB VGA WATER BLOCK:* http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc980-gtx-classy-nickel.html
*Carbide Series Air 240 Left Windowed Side Panel, White :* for the other side, so i can have both side with windows.
*Radiators:* http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-ax-series/ax240-dual-fan-radiator-white (on the way)
*Reservoir:* ???
*Pump:* ???
*Fitting:* ??? (deciding between the 3 colors black,nickel or brass)
*Tubing:* ??? (flex or hard (don't have any experience in hard))

Got a questions:

I have made a purchase on a XSPC AX240 RAD ( GPU) already and was wondering if I can squeeze in another 240 (CPU) with my current setup on the top? if not, would a 120 RAD (CPU) be a problem? (Might be an overkill)

Progress pics so far (not much at this point)
I painted the inside gut satin white to match the outside.


----------



## woomba

2 Classifieds? I'm curious to see if they fit at all. Have you tried it?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yosheego*
> 
> Hey guys! Super new to this forum. Would love some inputs.


My only advice for now is to not go with Samsung 840 EVO but with 850 since the 840s have some problems with firmware and some read speed slowdowns...if it would be up to me, i wouldnt risc it


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Curious to see if that ax240 fits, i want one but im worried it'll be too tight a fit lengthwise...

Also how do you go about painting the inside of the case, can all the outer panels be removed?
Edit: oh, yes you can, didn't see the naked frame pic.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Curious to see if that ax240 fits, i want one but im worried it'll be too tight a fit lengthwise...
> 
> Also how do you go about painting the inside of the case, can all the outer panels be removed?


well..hard to say...







AX240 dimensions is 286x128x40 mm..maybe somebody with H100i GTX (275x125x30 mm) or H100i (275*120*27 mm) can measure it and tell us what is the max width and length or the usable area where radiator goes in front









Looks like we need to summon @Corsair Joseph to help with this


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> This thread is awesome. Got so many ideas for my build. This was also my first build with any type of watercooling. Since the pictures I ended up buying 5 SP120 Quiet edition fans and the sound at idle and at load is perfect now, whisper quiet at 800-900 rpm's.
> 
> Now I need to save up for a second 980 so I can give SLI a try.
> 
> Here's what I ended up with:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
> Motherboard: Asus GRYPHON Z97 Micro ATX w/z87 Armor Kit
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB
> Storage: Samsung 850 120GB SSD
> Storage: WD BLACK SERIES 2TB
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC
> Case: Corsair Air 240
> Power Supply: Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular
> Cables: Silverstone sleeved cable extensions.


sorry to bring up and old post but I'm thinking about getting the Silverstone sleeved cables (pcie) but it store where I am states that it's only 250mm. Is that long enough? Anyone else can help?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> sorry to bring up and old post but I'm thinking about getting the Silverstone sleeved cables (pcie) but it store where I am states that it's only 250mm. Is that long enough? Anyone else can help?


The cable is an extension, they won't fit into the psu, they plug in to the end of the pcie cable that come with the psu, so that gives you the lenght you need. They are around 9 inches.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> The cable is an extension, they won't fit into the psu, they plug in to the end of the pcie cable that come with the psu, so that gives you the lenght you need. They are around 9 inches.


oh no wonder. I did'nt know they were extensions! I was wondering why they made it so freaking short. im gonna get them tomorrow. the stock pcie wire is too rigid and its making my side panel not close comfortably.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yosheego*
> 
> *Radiators:* http://www.xs-pc.com/radiators-ax-series/ax240-dual-fan-radiator-white (on the way)
> 
> I have made a purchase on a XSPC AX240 RAD ( GPU) already and was wondering if I can squeeze in another 240 (CPU) with my current setup on the top?


My son tried an AX240 in the front of his Air 240. I can't remember exactly what the issue was; I think it did physically fit, but the brackets for the fans then meant he couldn't attach it properly.

You can get a slim rad in the top without fans. He used Darkside LP240 rads and put slim fans on the bottom and fans on the front rad to make enough pressure for the top rad to exhaust properly.

Parts list http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6016033



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler because I've posted pics here before


----------



## aarondr

Ok, I added myself to the spreadsheet and finally got my pics:





Whatcha guys think?

Specs:

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (Quad 3.4 GHz - 3.8 Turbo w/HT)
SilenX EFZ-80HA3 Effizio CPU Cooler (maybe get a Noctua NH-C14 if I ever get a i7 4790k)
Asus Gryphon Z87 w/ Armor Kit installed
Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 x2 w/ Nvidia Reference SLI bridge
8GB x2 (16GB) G Skill DDR3 1600
Thermaltake Toughpower Gold 750w PSU
PNY Optima 240GB SSD
2GB Samsung HDD (Games storage drive leftover from my NAS)
Corsair Air 240 White


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aarondr*
> 
> Ok, I added myself to the spreadsheet and finally got my pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha guys think?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (Quad 3.4 GHz - 3.8 Turbo w/HT)
> SilenX EFZ-80HA3 Effizio CPU Cooler (maybe get a Noctua NH-C14 if I ever get a i7 4790k)
> Asus Gryphon Z87 w/ Armor Kit installed
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 x2 w/ Nvidia Reference SLI bridge
> 8GB x2 (16GB) G Skill DDR3 1600
> Thermaltake Toughpower Gold 750w PSU
> PNY Optima 240GB SSD
> 2GB Samsung HDD (Games storage drive leftover from my NAS)
> Corsair Air 240 White


Pretty beefy rig you got there mate. How's your gpu temps like especially the bottom gpu?


----------



## yosheego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> 2 Classifieds? I'm curious to see if they fit at all. Have you tried it?


Actually did some digging and the height of the cards are 5.94"! Looks like i won't fit! (unless i go open air on the side, which could be another option) I really like the classified due to it's overclockable design ability. Any other card that is comparable? Think I might have to go with a reference card style.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> My only advice for now is to not go with Samsung 840 EVO but with 850 since the 840s have some problems with firmware and some read speed slowdowns...if it would be up to me, i wouldnt risc it


Thanks much for the info. I think i will do that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> well..hard to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AX240 dimensions is 286x128x40 mm..maybe somebody with H100i GTX (275x125x30 mm) or H100i (275*120*27 mm) can measure it and tell us what is the max width and length or the usable area where radiator goes in front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we need to summon @Corsair Joseph to help with this


That is great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> My son tried an AX240 in the front of his Air 240. I can't remember exactly what the issue was; I think it did physically fit, but the brackets for the fans then meant he couldn't attach it properly.
> 
> You can get a slim rad in the top without fans. He used Darkside LP240 rads and put slim fans on the bottom and fans on the front rad to make enough pressure for the top rad to exhaust properly.
> 
> Parts list http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6016033
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler because I've posted pics here before


How would i know if I have enough pressure? My bottom will be blocked with the GTX(s).


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Heya Jamey..
> 
> is there enough space to have both, CPU and GPU watercooled as well? I dont know if the H80i GT is sufficient for i7 4790K when its overclocked and i presume that there fit only two 120mm radiators like the H80i GT.


H80i and H80i GT is enough for an overclock.

Look at this setup.
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## Bart

Yosheego: the Darkside LP240 rad is 275mm long, and it's a tight fit in the front of the case. The AX240 in the front would be a tight fit, IF it will fit (I'm doubtful it would). I'd 99.9% sure you're not getting the AX240 in there. Wisk alluded to this. You might be able to stuff the rad in, but the fan holes won't line up.


----------



## yosheego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> Yosheego: the Darkside LP240 rad is 275mm long, and it's a tight fit in the front of the case. The AX240 in the front would be a tight fit, IF it will fit (I'm doubtful it would). I'd 99.9% sure you're not getting the AX240 in there. Wisk alluded to this. You might be able to stuff the rad in, but the fan holes won't line up.


Looks like I have to switch out with the slims. =)


----------



## aarondr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Pretty beefy rig you got there mate. How's your gpu temps like especially the bottom gpu?


The bottom GPU is always cooler. I see about 73C or so after an hour of gaming. The top card hits a max of 82C as the fans kick up. Honestly it gets pretty warm, but the cards are designed to handle it. They actually keep their boost for quite some time. The reference cards barely engage their fans until they hit 70C, after that they start to make some noise, but not loud enough to bother me.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> H80i and H80i GT is enough for an overclock.
> 
> Look at this setup.
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


Heya smithydan,

ive seen the video already several times but im a bit worried since there are no temperatures measured anywhere... nor i have no idea if there can be put two H80i in front or it must be like one on top and one in front, maybe in PSU chamber?


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yosheego*
> 
> Looks like I have to switch out with the slims. =)


You'll curse less that way. Not much less in a case this tight mind you, but still less.







I think I scraped off a layer of my knuckles getting a pair of LP240s in this thing. But it's all good, it's not a real build until you bleed on the case.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> You'll curse less that way. Not much less in a case this tight mind you, but still less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I scraped off a layer of my knuckles getting a pair of LP240s in this thing. But it's all good, it's not a real build until you bleed on the case.


If you ain't bleeding, you ain't doing it right.


----------



## pauljed16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Tune?


Spirit of Life by Blackmill


----------



## pauljed16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aarondr*
> 
> Ok, I added myself to the spreadsheet and finally got my pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha guys think?
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (Quad 3.4 GHz - 3.8 Turbo w/HT)
> SilenX EFZ-80HA3 Effizio CPU Cooler (maybe get a Noctua NH-C14 if I ever get a i7 4790k)
> Asus Gryphon Z87 w/ Armor Kit installed
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 x2 w/ Nvidia Reference SLI bridge
> 8GB x2 (16GB) G Skill DDR3 1600
> Thermaltake Toughpower Gold 750w PSU
> PNY Optima 240GB SSD
> 2GB Samsung HDD (Games storage drive leftover from my NAS)
> Corsair Air 240 White


I just ordered my second 970 reference and nvidia sli bridge online. I'm just wondering if will you be able to close the side panel with the sli bridge on? thanks. Thats a very nice build anyways!


----------



## idjekyll

Can anyone confirm if the Corsair H80i GT would fit? Would any thick 120mm radiator fit with a 2 fan config?


----------



## mackanz

Would it be possible to get a list og what waterblocks for gpu that fits and let you close the door?
EK blocks supposedly fits as far as i can see. Alphacool should fit as it is the smallest of them all.
How about the Komodo? XSPC?
How about the Bitspower and Koolance blocks?

From the video review of the Komodo, i'ts nip and tuck if it fits in the Air 240 or not, but i don't know for sure.

The problem with the Air 240 is heat so far from me. The fans that came with the case are awful and noisy.

With a 240 radiator in the front, pretty much all intake air possibility is gone and while the cpu that's watercooled with a H105, hold decent temps (4670k with original lid on), the Evga SC 980 gets alarmingly hot. I'm seeing 80c+ load temps without overclocking.

Waterblock on the gpu is the only viable way to go unless you want a noisy pc which i don't.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Corsair H80i GT would fit? Would any thick 120mm radiator fit with a 2 fan config?


Yea the H80i will fit in a push pull config as should any dual thickness rad. In your situation with the Gigabyte G1 980, the H80i push pull would have to be in the upper front fan mount.
I measured it in my case and the red box represents the additional thickness from the rad.


----------



## jonnyyxo

Can I join the club please?









Finally got my Corsair H55 and my build is done now. Just going to replace the cooler, because the stock one is way too loud. Any recommandations?

Not the best pics, but here you go!





SPECS:

i5 4670
ASUS GTX 780 3 GB
MSi Z87m Gaming
8 GB HyperX Fury RAM
Samsung 840 EVO SSD 250 GB & 750 GB WD
Corsair Air 240
Corsair H55
2 x Corsair AF 120 White LED
White Sleeved Cable Extensions from BitFenix

I know the fan cables don't look that nice but when the window is mounted, you can barely see them, but I might be getting some white sleeved cables for them as well.

Regards, Jonny


----------



## manofsteele87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Just built this PC for a friend.
> Specs:
> Case: Corsair 240 MSI painted.
> Cpu: I7-4790
> MotherBoard: MSI B85M
> Memory: Gskill DDR3 16gigs @1600
> Video: R9 290x w/NZXT Kraken watercooler.
> PSU: EVGA 650g modular
> 
> Painted the grills Red with auto paint.


Hey! How well does that kraken fit when the panel is closed?


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Yea the H80i will fit in a push pull config as should any dual thickness rad. In your situation with the Gigabyte G1 980, the H80i push pull would have to be in the upper front fan mount.
> I measured it in my case and the red box represents the additional thickness from the rad.


hmm is this strictly for the h80i? cause the h80i gt is a new aio cooler with thicker rads. the total dimensions needed is 100mm with 2 fans.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyxo*
> 
> Can I join the club please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Corsair H55 and my build is done now. Just going to replace the cooler, because the stock one is way too loud. Any recommandations?
> 
> Not the best pics, but here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECS:
> 
> i5 4670
> ASUS GTX 780 3 GB
> MSi Z87m Gaming
> 8 GB HyperX Fury RAM
> Samsung 840 EVO SSD 250 GB & 750 GB WD
> Corsair Air 240
> Corsair H55
> 2 x Corsair AF 120 White LED
> White Sleeved Cable Extensions from BitFenix
> 
> I know the fan cables don't look that nice but when the window is mounted, you can barely see them, but I might be getting some white sleeved cables for them as well.
> 
> Regards, Jonny


Seeing as you've just got the H55, by cooler I assume you mean the fan? If so BeQuiet! do some quality quiet PWM fans, if you wanted to keep with the black and white theme that is.

I'd recommend going positive pressure with the Air 240 to prevent quicker dust build up. Add another 120mm intake at the front. BeQuiet also do matching 92mm fans which could be mounded to the bottom (without impeeding on the mobo). It'll push air into the GPU which will have the GPU fan working less thus making it quieter and potentially improving GPU Boost 2.0 speeds (which has been the case with mine).


----------



## yosheego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> hmm is this strictly for the h80i? cause the h80i gt is a new aio cooler with thicker rads. the total dimensions needed is 100mm with 2 fans.


Has anyone installed one of this on their pc? I have this installed on another build cooling a 290x with a HG10 bracket. Makes a whining noise, pretty aggravating.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yosheego*
> 
> Has anyone installed one of this on their pc? I have this installed on another build cooling a 290x with a HG10 bracket. Makes a whining noise, pretty aggravating.


I have the H105 with push/pull and I believe the radiator thickness is the same as the H80i. If you plan on mounting it on the top slot there should be no problem. If you plan on mounting next to gpu, 10.5 inch gpu is cutting it close.


----------



## jonnyyxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Seeing as you've just got the H55, by cooler I assume you mean the fan? If so BeQuiet! do some quality quiet PWM fans, if you wanted to keep with the black and white theme that is.
> 
> I'd recommend going positive pressure with the Air 240 to prevent quicker dust build up. Add another 120mm intake at the front. BeQuiet also do matching 92mm fans which could be mounded to the bottom (without impeeding on the mobo). It'll push air into the GPU which will have the GPU fan working less thus making it quieter and potentially improving GPU Boost 2.0 speeds (which has been the case with mine).


Ye I meant the fan, I guess I'm going with some fans from Noiseblocker, they look pretty decent. The additional 120mm sounds good as long as it doesn't make any more noise. But I got no fan connectors left on my mainboard, so I need a solution for that.
Going to think about the 90mm ones as well, thanks for your help!


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> hmm is this strictly for the h80i? cause the h80i gt is a new aio cooler with thicker rads. the total dimensions needed is 100mm with 2 fans.


Yea dude. As I mentioned, the illustration I put will apply to any dual thickness rad (50mm). The H80i and gt are the same thickness so you're all gooood!


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyxo*
> 
> Ye I meant the fan, I guess I'm going with some fans from Noiseblocker, they look pretty decent. The additional 120mm sounds good as long as it doesn't make any more noise. But I got no fan connectors left on my mainboard, so I need a solution for that.
> Going to think about the 90mm ones as well, thanks for your help!


Sounds good! Noise won't be an issue as long as it's not running till speed. I have 10 fans on top or my PSU and gpu fans and it's whisper quiet as they're all controlled. I have PWM Y-splitters/connectors plugged into all my headers so I get double the fans out of them. To get the best out of it, make sure the same type of fans are paired up per header. You can also use PWM extensions to tidy up the cables a bit. Loads of routing points in the Air 240


----------



## jonnyyxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Sounds good! Noise won't be an issue as long as it's not running till speed. I have 10 fans on top or my PSU and gpu fans and it's whisper quiet as they're all controlled. I have PWM Y-splitters/connectors plugged into all my headers so I get double the fans out of them. To get the best out of it, make sure the same type of fans are paired up per header. You can also use PWM extensions to tidy up the cables a bit. Loads of routing points in the Air 240


Thanks for your help dude!

Could you send some more pictures of your build?


----------



## steezebe

I got mine last night! It went from UPS delivery to leak test in less than 4 hours. Fully operational and undergoing benchmarks under 7 hours. Fantastic Case!!!!!!



i5-3570k @ 4500

R9 295x2 with an overclock in work.

asrock mITX mobo

Black Ice Stealth GT 240 rad (best rad imho)

I still need to clean up the cables, and I am deciding if I should color the water or not... hummm.

One note, when the case is closed, the EK WB is pushing on the window slightly. If it were 3mm higher, the case probably wouldn't close; It is a very tight fit!



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyxo*
> 
> Thanks for your help dude!
> 
> Could you send some more pictures of your build?


No worries! I take it you saw an earlier post of mine (#492)?

I'll try and get some more soon!


----------



## Prophecylife

Hello there, did anyone try noctua nh-u9b se2 in corsair air 240? Will it close?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophecylife*
> 
> Hello there, did anyone try noctua nh-u9b se2 in corsair air 240? Will it close?


The max CPU Cooler height indicated on corsairs website is 120mm. The noctua nh-u9b se2 is on their website as being 125mm in height. You MAY still be able to fit it in however the window will be under pressure from the top of the pipes


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Yea the H80i will fit in a push pull config as should any dual thickness rad. In your situation with the Gigabyte G1 980, the H80i push pull would have to be in the upper front fan mount.
> I measured it in my case and the red box represents the additional thickness from the rad.


thanks again buddy. i didnt realise there's only 1 top exhaust if i were to use the h80i gt. now its just a question of overkill cause im using a i5 4460.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> thanks again buddy. i didnt realise there's only 1 top exhaust if i were to use the h80i gt. now its just a question of overkill cause im using a i5 4460.


No problem! Yea, even with my single thickness rad, a second top fan would have put more pressure on the tubing than I'd be comfortable with in my build.

Hmm any plans on upgrading? The tdp of your processor is 84w. Mines 88w and with my H60i the idle temps were about 7-12c higher with loads around 15-20c higher than my H100i. I always say, if one can afford a better version of something then they should get it. The cooler things are the slower the fans need to run, and if having the rad push/pull is set up as an intake, the cooler the air it brings in will be to the rest of your system.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> No problem! Yea, even with my single thickness rad, a second top fan would have put more pressure on the tubing than I'd be comfortable with in my build.
> 
> Hmm any plans on upgrading? The tdp of your processor is 84w. Mines 88w and with my H60i the idle temps were about 7-12c higher with loads around 15-20c higher than my H100i. I always say, if one can afford a better version of something then they should get it. The cooler things are the slower the fans need to run, and if having the rad push/pull is set up as an intake, the cooler the air it brings in will be to the rest of your system.


yeah that's what i thought too. it's just down to price and performance i guess. I mean it's all good to get those temp benefits but is it really worth the $100 (how much the h80i gt cost in singapore).


----------



## Prophecylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> The max CPU Cooler height indicated on corsairs website is 120mm. The noctua nh-u9b se2 is on their website as being 125mm in height. You MAY still be able to fit it in however the window will be under pressure from the top of the pipes


On monday eve i gonna get it, and i'll share how it fits


----------



## Fiercy

Hey everyone so I built a new system with Air240 and H100i GTX I had 4 Gentle Typhoons AP-15 and the system was super loud.... I couldn't bear to sit next to my PC. I removed all four of them and switched to 2 Noctuas NF-F12 I had laying around and its much better now. But now my graphics card is heating up a lot more.

So my question is what are the best 4 fans I can set up for a push pull that would create great air flow with far less sound the AP-15. I don't really like noctuas because of the color.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prophecylife*
> 
> On monday eve i gonna get it, and i'll share how it fits


Look forward to it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey everyone so I built a new system with Air240 and H100i GTX I had 4 Gentle Typhoons AP-15 and the system was super loud.... I couldn't bear to sit next to my PC. I removed all four of them and switched to 2 Noctuas NF-F12 I had laying around and its much better now. But now my graphics card is heating up a lot more.
> 
> So my question is what are the best 4 fans I can set up for a push pull that would create great air flow with far less sound the AP-15. I don't really like noctuas because of the color.


How're you controlling the fans? And how're they connected/powered?


----------



## Fiercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Look forward to it!
> How're you controlling the fans? And how're they connected/powered?


i was running them full speed. I don't know if I can adjust them when powering from the h100i pump. I might try to do it while connected to the motherboard.

2 were on pump and 2 were on motherboard thing is with air240 there is no spot for a fan controller unless i just leave it on that side with psu.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> i was running them full speed. I don't know if I can adjust them when powering from the h100i pump. I might try to do it while connected to the motherboard.


Full speed?!! Lol your PC will end up taking off!

Yea you can control them whilst they're connected to the H100i pump. You need to download the Corsair link software.


----------



## quebert

I have a question, I'm leaning towards this case but can't find one thing, I'm looking at the XFX Double Dissipation 290 card, it will fit length wise with a h100i GTX, I'm wondering about the height though. Will I be able to get the side panel on with the power connectors? What's the max video card height to where the side won't bulge?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quebert*
> 
> I have a question, I'm leaning towards this case but can't find one thing, I'm looking at the XFX Double Dissipation 290 card, it will fit length wise with a h100i GTX, I'm wondering about the height though. Will I be able to get the side panel on with the power connectors? What's the max video card height to where the side won't bulge?


If you read from post #3 onwards you'll see that even though it's 14.3mm in height, it does in fact fit. Post #10 gives you an idea of how you go about fitting the card as space is a bit limited to do so. In terms of the power connectors, you'll be fine. They're receded enough that they won't be pressing on the side panel window.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=728766

P.S. That's a damn good looking card!!


----------



## aarondr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauljed16*
> 
> I just ordered my second 970 reference and nvidia sli bridge online. I'm just wondering if will you be able to close the side panel with the sli bridge on? thanks. Thats a very nice build anyways!


Sorry for being days late here, but yeah, the reference SLI bridge was lower than the ribbon cable included with my mobo. It's a great setup for this case.


----------



## Prophecylife

Noctua NH-U9B SE2 fits Corsair well, it even has some space (3-5mm) to the door. I will give some fotos to prove this tomorrow.


----------



## TMatzelle60

NH-U9B fits because its 92mm the U9L also fits which is little taller at 110 which is under the specs of the Air Cooler max size of the air 240


----------



## Prophecylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> NH-U9B fits because its 92mm the U9L also fits which is little taller at 110 which is under the specs of the Air Cooler max size of the air 240


NH-U9B is 125mm







U9L is 110mm.


----------



## TMatzelle60

My bad looking at something else


----------



## woomba

Get a small case they said. It will be fun they said.
My bleeding fingers and knuckles say otherwise. Still love this case though. ;-)

Just testing my very first loop...


----------



## Fiercy

Looking good


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Looking good


It's the air 240 with all of the panels removed.


----------



## Prophecylife

Here is Noctua NH-U9B SE2. Sorry for quality.


----------



## TMatzelle60

how are you controlling those fans?


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> how are you controlling those fans?


Get an nzxt grid+


----------



## woomba

And it's all up and running. Just need to get rid of the dust. Looks worse in the photo though.
Really like this case. I only have one complaint. If you're using the EK 980 waterblock, you can't close the side panel properly which is bit of a pain.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> And it's all up and running. Just need to get rid of the dust. Looks worse in the photo though.
> Really like this case. I only have one complaint. If you're using the EK 980 waterblock, you can't close the side panel properly which is bit of a pain.


what are your specs please ? Can you list all items used in your rig maybe ?







looks nice and im curious mostly about GPU


----------



## MocoIMO

Still needs a lot more work but it's running now


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> And it's all up and running. Just need to get rid of the dust. Looks worse in the photo though.
> Really like this case. I only have one complaint. If you're using the EK 980 waterblock, you can't close the side panel properly which is bit of a pain.


To bad about the window. Beautiful otherwise.

You know, you posted the information i have been looking for for a long while. Waterblock manufacturers are useless in providing size specs on their homepages. I really wish people started pushing them around and that the reviewers made strong points about it.

So far, only XSPC have size info and their razor is 125mm high. Any chance you can measure the EK block?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> what are your specs please ? Can you list all items used in your rig maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice and im curious mostly about GPU


Thanks mate! Updated my sig with all the components. Let me know if you have any questions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> To bad about the window. Beautiful otherwise.
> 
> You know, you posted the information i have been looking for for a long while. Waterblock manufacturers are useless in providing size specs on their homepages. I really wish people started pushing them around and that the reviewers made strong points about it.
> 
> So far, only XSPC have size info and their razor is 125mm high. Any chance you can measure the EK block?


Cheers! I'm at work at the moment but happy to measure the block once I'm back home.
In theory I could close the side panel but I don't want to put too much pressure on the window.


----------



## steezebe

ek block for a 295x2 allows for the case to close, but it is at the very edge of tolerances for it. The card is pushing on the windows slightly, but nothing concerning. If the card were literally 2mm higher, it would be a different story.


----------



## mackanz

I find this block so damn nice looking. I just hope it is slightly smaller than the EK.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I find this block so damn nice looking. I just hope it is slightly smaller than the EK.


this reminds me very much of sanitary pads.









also, it pains me that all Corsair had to go was sacrifice some of the space from the psu/hdd chamber just so we wont have gpu height issues. such a waste.


----------



## metallives666

this is a beautiful build
which bitspower fitting did you use for those 90 degree turns? also what tubing?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallives666*
> 
> this is a beautiful build
> which bitspower fitting did you use for those 90 degree turns? also what tubing?


Thanks! I pretty much only used EK parts, except for the tubing.
The 90 degree adapters are EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4 Black.
And the tubing is PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> So far, only XSPC have size info and their razor is 125mm high. Any chance you can measure the EK block?


Just measured the EK block. The block itself is 12.5cm. From the motherboard it's exactly 14.4cm. Hope this helps.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> I only have one complaint. If you're using the EK 980 waterblock, you can't close the side panel properly which is bit of a pain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> The card is pushing on the windows slightly, but nothing concerning. If the card were literally 2mm higher, it would be a different story.


Outside window mod









Doesn't look bad, gives few more mm


----------



## Aikimaniac

Woomba,

can you please post some temperatures when idle and under load?


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Car
> Kingston Fury Red Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Plextor M6e 128GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply
> 2x be quiet! Lüfter Shadow Wings PWM - 80mm
> 3x be quiet! Lüfter Shadow Wings PWM - 120mm
> Mayhems X1, Blood Red - 1000ml
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 16/10 mm
> EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 120
> EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 240
> EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
> EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX DCII - Nickel
> EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 110 Reservoir
> EK Water Blocks EK-D5 X-TOP CSQ - Acetal


What are your temps like while gaming and benching? How about noise-wise? I'm thinking of doing a build very similar to that. Thanks.

Also, anyone know what the max height is for waterblocks so the side panel can close without flipping the window around?


----------



## metallives666

i fit an evga superclocked one in there


----------



## 303869

Hi People! Im looking to make the switch from the Corsair 250D to the Air 240, might seem like a pointless upgrade but I love the design looks of the Air 240 and seems a lot easier to build with than the 250D (do love my 250d though and will be sad to sell it) I would like to know wether my EVGA gtx 680 with reference style cooler will fit with the H100i in the front position, does anyone have a measurement of GPU space with a H100i installed?

Corsair say max gpu length is 290mm but if someone could tell me with the H100i installed that would be great! Thanks









Btw when I get it, are there any building tips I should know about? with the 250D you had to install things in a certain order to fit everything in.


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Corsair say max gpu length is 290mm but if someone could tell me with the H100i installed that would be great! Thanks


I've seen lots of builds with gigabyte g1 gaming 970s and an h100i and those are some of the longest cards out there so you should be fine.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> I've seen lots of builds with gigabyte g1 gaming 970s and an h100i and those are some of the longest cards out there so you should be fine.


Ah ok thanks.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> Just measured the EK block. The block itself is 12.5cm. From the motherboard it's exactly 14.4cm. Hope this helps.


Cheers! Much appreciated. Looks like it is the same size as the XSPC.
Basically, the block has to be shorter than the card + bended cables, which already is up against the window. Cables can flex, a waterblock can't









I have some ideas for more radiators in this case. The area above the psu can be used for a bayreservoir/pump combo and a 180mm radiator fits perfectly next to the psu unless you run a really long one. By using a crossflow radiator, the distance between the pump and one of the nipples on the radiator should be really short. However, there isn't a whole lot of 180mm rads around, especially not crossflowed.

Anyway, enough talk from me, here is my Air 240 with the following specs.

Asrock Z97 OC formula
4670k @ 1,4V and 4,6 ghz
8GB DDR1600 ram
Corsaid H105 with push/pull
EVGA GTX 980 SC


----------



## TMatzelle60

How do you like the Z97M OC Formula looking into doing a color scheme build other then red and black

is that board reliable and well made


----------



## mackanz

It's not bad at all, but i dont have any other matx to compare with. My cpu is a dud, even if i delidded it which really helped as far as temperatures is concerned. I have to shove 1,4 volts through the damn thing.

Board is stable with plenty of features to a descent price.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Outside window mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't look bad, gives few more mm


Thanks for that!







I'll give it a go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Woomba,
> 
> can you please post some temperatures when idle and under load?


Sure can do. It currently idles at around 32°C. Both, CPU and GPU. Ambient temperature is 24°C at the moment.
Have yet to stress the system but I don't expect any incredibly low temperatures since the system is trimmed on quietness rather than performance.

Also, nothing is overclocked at the moment.


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone have a Corsair H105 installed in this case? If so do you happen to know the maximum clearance length for the video card? I have an Asus Strix GTX980 which is 289mm long and want to be sure it clears properly.

Thanks


----------



## redzrojas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Does anyone have a Corsair H105 installed in this case? If so do you happen to know the maximum clearance length for the video card? I have an Asus Strix GTX980 which is 289mm long and want to be sure it clears properly.
> 
> Thanks


You'll also have clearance issue with the side panel using the strix 980.


----------



## mackanz

Strix will not fit this case. H105 fits with EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 with fans in push/pull, but just barely.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Strix will not fit this case. H105 fits with EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0 with fans in push/pull, but just barely.


Thank you. Do you happen to have a pic with this setup? I haven't opened the card yet and can easily exchange it.

The Asus is 152mm high.

The EVGA card is actually quite a bit longer than the Asus 327mm

The shortest card I have seen is the MSI Gamer version at 279mm. It seems like it might be too high. 140mm?


----------



## Dahermit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thank you. Do you happen to have a pic with this setup? I haven't opened the card yet and can easily exchange it.
> 
> The Asus is 152mm high.
> 
> The EVGA card is actually quite a bit longer than the Asus 327mm
> 
> The shortest card I have seen is the MSI Gamer version at 279mm. It seems like it might be too high. 140mm


Im using both H105 and the asus strix gtx 980. You could only install the fan on either push or pull, unless you use a slim profile fan like scythe's.

Card height wise with the panel clearance, card wont fit. Look at page 27, i posted a few pics on the cutting that had to be done just to install the card.


----------



## metallives

thanks! this is my exact setup that i am currently building!
so its great to know that it will fit with push pull


----------



## metallives

do you have a pic of the other side panel where the res/pump is mounted? it looks like your rigid tubing goes through to the back panel where i assume the res is mounted, i just want to see how you did it to get some ideas


----------



## metallives

that run between the res and the gpu looks so small it might kink?


----------



## ivoryg37

The h220x will fit in this case if you remove two rubber grommet and only use one fan at the top. However I decided to change the tubing so that I can use two fans at the top


----------



## Lightgrabber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> What are your temps like while gaming and benching? How about noise-wise? I'm thinking of doing a build very similar to that. Thanks.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the max height is for waterblocks so the side panel can close without flipping the window around?


idle
pump 900rpm
Fans 500rpm
30-40c

Gaming
Pump 1600rpm
fans 900rpm
Cpu 60c
Gpu 45c

Benchmark
Pump 1600rpm
fans 900rpm
Cpu 60c
Gpu 60c


----------



## Asus11

add me!

came yesterday, quickly build

looking to do custom watercooling very soon!

just looking at good ideas to mount pump etc!


----------



## quebert

I'm confused here, I see a few people mentioned over the last couple pages that the Strix 980 doesn't fit, I saw these pictures posted on another forum







This is a 240 with a XFX Double Dissipation r290 card, which if the spec sheet is right is 5.63 where the Strix 980 is 5.3. The guy said it was a tight fit, but it did fit without any modifications needed. I know they're in the UK, maybe they have a DD card with a different sized heatsink? I want this case and that card, but what I'm reading here is telling me that card won't fit at all. He claims the card fits with about 10mm of clearance.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> And it's all up and running. Just need to get rid of the dust. Looks worse in the photo though.
> Really like this case. I only have one complaint. If you're using the EK 980 waterblock, you can't close the side panel properly which is bit of a pain.


what are your temps like?

also would like to see where you mounted the pump/res


----------



## Hillbilly

I'm considering buying a 240 with a mATX board and the works including WC the CPU and GPU, I need a compact powerful rig that i can haul around weekly to my motel room to get my game on in the evenings. Ive been looking at page after page here and its becoming a blur, after 65 pages i would've thought there would be more people in the google spreadsheet to help make my decisions on what to buy from what works. guess I'll keep searching and will post my build later. time to look at more pages


----------



## Hillbilly

This is what Ive come up with so far.

Corsair Air 240
Asus Maximus VII
Intel 4790K
2x Samsung 850 EVO Series 250GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5"
EVGA SuperNova 1000 Watt Modular ATX Power Supply
2x8Gig Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB DDR3-1866
Diamond Radeon R9 295X2 PCIE GDDR5 8GB Dual GPU Video Card

Not sure what WC setup I'm going to go with but it'll be dual fan radiator and i plan on adding a pump, reservoir, and hooking the CPU and GPU up together.

My questions so far are, 1. Should I keep the 1866 CAS 9 memory, or go with some 2400 with a higher CAS for better OCing at the expense of slower memory?
2. What do you guys think of this video card and do you think it will fit with a dual fan radiator installed? I've used Radeon cards long ago but have been a fan of Nvidia for a long time.
3. Any suggestions on a WC setup for the CPU to add to the GPU WC that comes with the Radeon?
4. What do people do to install windows from a CD drive when there's no drive bays for it? just hook it up temp and let it sit outside the case till windows is installed then disconnect it?
5. Will this PS fit into the Air 240?

Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## harrison0550

Woop Woop!

I finally ordered everything for my build today......

Case: Air 240
CPU: intel 4790k
Mobo: Asus z97i plus mitx
SSD: 2 x intel 730 series 480 GB drives in raid 0
Ram: Corsair vengeance pro 16 gb
PSU: Corsair HX750i
CPU cooler: Corsair H75
Fans: 4 x shark Aero cool blue led left over from an old build
Fans: 2 x Gelid wing 12 PL blue left over from an old build
OS: Windows 7 ultimate

Still undecided on a GPU. Really interested in cooling it via the corsair GPU cooler. Maybe an R9 290x

Should have everything by Thursday and will post pics once it's together.


----------



## harrison0550

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillbilly*
> 
> This is what Ive come up with so far.
> 
> Corsair Air 240
> Asus Maximus VII
> Intel 4790K
> 2x Samsung 850 EVO Series 250GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNova 1000 Watt Modular ATX Power Supply
> 2x8Gig Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB DDR3-1866
> Diamond Radeon R9 295X2 PCIE GDDR5 8GB Dual GPU Video Card
> 
> Not sure what WC setup I'm going to go with but it'll be dual fan radiator and i plan on adding a pump, reservoir, and hooking the CPU and GPU up together.
> 
> My questions so far are, 1. Should I keep the 1866 CAS 9 memory, or go with some 2400 with a higher CAS for better OCing at the expense of slower memory?
> 2. What do you guys think of this video card and do you think it will fit with a dual fan radiator installed? I've used Radeon cards long ago but have been a fan of Nvidia for a long time.
> 3. Any suggestions on a WC setup for the CPU to add to the GPU WC that comes with the Radeon?
> 4. What do people do to install windows from a CD drive when there's no drive bays for it? just hook it up temp and let it sit outside the case till windows is installed then disconnect it?
> 5. Will this PS fit into the Air 240?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions.


Hillbilly,

I probably can't answer all your questions but just in my extensive research before I ordered my parts I will try.

1: I read dozens of articles and watched videos as I was going to go with the 2400 memory with higher cas but after reading and discovering the difference is so minimum it's not worth the extra cost. I stuck with 1866 cas9 memory.
2: Not sure on this one.
3: Not sure here either.
4: On Microsoft's website there is a USB tool to create a USB ISO of your OS. You just use the tool to save your windows copy to a USB stick then set your pc to boot from USB to run the initial install.
5: Any PS will fit in the 240. It has PS space for Miles. Just keep in mind the larger the PS the smaller room you will have for cables but even with the largest PS on the market you would still be able to frame the cables in.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillbilly*
> 
> This is what Ive come up with so far.
> 
> Corsair Air 240
> Asus Maximus VII
> Intel 4790K
> 2x Samsung 850 EVO Series 250GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNova 1000 Watt Modular ATX Power Supply
> 2x8Gig Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB DDR3-1866
> Diamond Radeon R9 295X2 PCIE GDDR5 8GB Dual GPU Video Card
> 
> Not sure what WC setup I'm going to go with but it'll be dual fan radiator and i plan on adding a pump, reservoir, and hooking the CPU and GPU up together.
> 
> My questions so far are, 1. Should I keep the 1866 CAS 9 memory, or go with some 2400 with a higher CAS for better OCing at the expense of slower memory?
> 2. What do you guys think of this video card and do you think it will fit with a dual fan radiator installed? I've used Radeon cards long ago but have been a fan of Nvidia for a long time.
> 3. Any suggestions on a WC setup for the CPU to add to the GPU WC that comes with the Radeon?
> 4. What do people do to install windows from a CD drive when there's no drive bays for it? just hook it up temp and let it sit outside the case till windows is installed then disconnect it?
> 5. Will this PS fit into the Air 240?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions.


1) keep your memory
2) If you are talkking about 240mm no, if you are talking about the 120mm rad it comes with then yes push and pull setup could work
3) Because the card is so long, no 240mm rad won't be supported at the front limited you cooling drastically
4) Use a USB, or hook up a dvd drive then remove it
5) Yes the psu will fit

Sample with the card


----------



## Hillbilly

Thanks for the info, I'm beginning to think i should just build the HAF XB EVO case i bought last week for the extra room. I like the 240 but i want to have enough radiator to have good cooling.


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what are your temps like?
> 
> also would like to see where you mounted the pump/res


It idles at around 32°C. Both, CPU and GPU. Ambient temperature is around 24°C.
Haven't done any load tests yet.

Trust me, you don't want to see the back of the case








Due to the limited space the cabling is a mess. I removed the the 2.5" tray and moved the SSDs to the 3.5" tray.
I'm using the EK XRES 100 D5 Vario which would actually fit with the 2.5" tray but I decided to give it some clearance and also add some cable extensions.


----------



## Harm Willem

Why hello there guys,

Just ordered my Air 240 along with the rest of my build. This will be my 3rd build and first custom watercooling loop. I have a question, do any of you guys know if the XSPC Dual Fan Radiator AX240 V2 will fit? This radiator is 286mm high and the EK one I have seen here is 280. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harm Willem*
> 
> Why hello there guys,
> 
> Just ordered my Air 240 along with the rest of my build. This will be my 3rd build and first custom watercooling loop. I have a question, do any of you guys know if the XSPC Dual Fan Radiator AX240 V2 will fit? This radiator is 286mm high and the EK one I have seen here is 280. Thanks a bunch!


Fit where? It should fit in the bottom, but fitting it in front will be tight, IF it fits.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harm Willem*
> 
> do any of you guys know if the XSPC Dual Fan Radiator AX240 V2 will fit?


My son tried an AX240 in the front of his Air 240. I can't remember exactly what the issue was; I think it did physically fit, but the brackets for the fans then meant he couldn't attach it properly.

(I mentioned this before http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/560#post_23742555)


----------



## Harm Willem

I forgot to mention that I want to mount it in the front.


----------



## metallives

has anyone used the asus maximus VII gene mobo in this case?
my question is did you plug in the hd audio cable onto the mobo to use the front jacks? if so did the evga gtx980 S.C fit in there as well?


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillbilly*
> 
> This is what Ive come up with so far.
> 
> Corsair Air 240
> Asus Maximus VII
> Intel 4790K
> 2x Samsung 850 EVO Series 250GB SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5"
> EVGA SuperNova 1000 Watt Modular ATX Power Supply
> 2x8Gig Corsair Dominator Platinum Series 16GB DDR3-1866
> Diamond Radeon R9 295X2 PCIE GDDR5 8GB Dual GPU Video Card
> 
> Not sure what WC setup I'm going to go with but it'll be dual fan radiator and i plan on adding a pump, reservoir, and hooking the CPU and GPU up together.
> 
> My questions so far are, 1. Should I keep the 1866 CAS 9 memory, or go with some 2400 with a higher CAS for better OCing at the expense of slower memory?
> 2. What do you guys think of this video card and do you think it will fit with a dual fan radiator installed? I've used Radeon cards long ago but have been a fan of Nvidia for a long time.
> 3. Any suggestions on a WC setup for the CPU to add to the GPU WC that comes with the Radeon?
> 4. What do people do to install windows from a CD drive when there's no drive bays for it? just hook it up temp and let it sit outside the case till windows is installed then disconnect it?
> 5. Will this PS fit into the Air 240?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions.


Just a heads up, the 1000w supernova g2 doesn't have an eco mode like the 750w and 850w, so the fan doesn't turn off when not under load. I have one and it's pretty noticeable with all my other fans turned down while I'm browsing the internet, so if you want silence, pick up the 850w g2 or a different 1000w power supply. 850w is still enough for a 295x2 with some overclocking.


----------



## mackanz

Depending on the price of that 295x, i'd seriously consider a Titan or even dual 980's. This case DOES NOT have very good air flow, especially if you have a dual 120 rad in the front. Intake air is pretty much none and things does indeed get hot in there. I can only imagine a 295x in there. My EVGA SC 980 is running out of overclocking headroom thanks to the heat, not the card itself. Boosted clockspeeds nets me 90c pretty easily and that is without any extra voltage. For ****s n' giggles, i flashed it with the H20 bios thats floating around here and while the card ran really good at those speeds, it got way to hot and i had to flash back.

The weay i see is with a matx motherboard in this case, and a dual 120 rad in front, fitting a 180mm rad in the back compartment and mod a hole/grill in the sidedoor is the best way to cool either a card or the cpu. That 180mm rad can easily cool a overclocked cpu, but not dual 980's. So dual rad in the front for the gpu's and a 180mm rad that the back for the cpu and you can only fit that if you rip out both cages in the back.


----------



## PseudoSim

Hey all. Just put together the first stage of my air 240 build and I am now looking to go on to stage 2. Right now Im trying to figure out graphics cards and rad.

I have a few ideas for it.
Option A:
Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 Windforce with a push configuration 240mm Rad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antoniotdi*


Ala this one. So what im wondering is if there are going to be any issues and/or problems. I was thinking a Corasir 240mm AIO or should I look at a slimmer rad with different tubes that may be more flexible?

Option B: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 Windforce with a 120mm rad on the top front mount..

No pics of current stage atm unfortunately


----------



## Hillbilly

Yeah I've come to the same conclusion, just not enough room for the amount of cooling i want to use so i decided to just build the HAF XB EVO i bought last week, its not much bigger than the 240 but I'll have enough room to do what i want to do. and since I'm gonna just build the HAF I'm gonna buy the ASUS Max VII Formula ATX MoBo for the build instead of a mATX board.


----------



## ajarocena

guys, anyone here using Asus Maximus Gene VII? what HDMI cable did you use? i'm having problem with my monitor due to "no signal detected". i'm using LG 24mp56HQ monitor.

My Build

Corsair Air 240
Asus Maximus Gene VII
Intel i5-4670k
Samsung Evo 120GB SSD
Seasonic M2II 650W
LG 24MP56HQ


----------



## Asus11

updated pic

new ram new psu!


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PseudoSim*
> 
> Option A: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 Windforce with a push configuration 240mm Rad.
> Ala this one. So what im wondering is if there are going to be any issues and/or problems. I was thinking a Corasir 240mm AIO or should I look at a slimmer rad with different tubes that may be more flexible?
> 
> Option B: Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 Windforce with a 120mm rad on the top front mount..


There are no slimmer rads
Both are good ideas, 120m rad will be easier to work in

A 'sort of' visual'


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> And it's all up and running. Just need to get rid of the dust. Looks worse in the photo though.
> Really like this case. I only have one complaint. If you're using the EK 980 waterblock, you can't close the side panel properly which is bit of a pain.


Not sure i haven't seen this before, but here it is. The gpu block for air 240 owners. Or is it the same block but wihout the reverse port adapter? Still, a 90 degree swiwel fitting should give lesser footprint.


----------



## cyoung89

Hello, my name is Chris. This is my first time posting, but I have been constantly reading through these forums. I bought my 240 back in February, and absolutely love it! My build isn't as impressive as some of the ones I have seen, but it is a constant work in progress.

Case: Corsair 240
PSU: Corsair AX750
MB: MSI z87m gaming
CPU: I5 4670k @ 4 mhz
GPU: PNY 970 @ 1500 mhz
Ram: 8gb Hyperx @ 2133 mhz
CPU cooler: H100i

I plan to do a custom loop, but I need to plan that out a little more. I have seen a few people through this forum do it, but it seems like a very tight squeeze in this cases.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> GPU: PNY 970
> 
> I plan to do a custom loop, but I need to plan that out a little more. I have seen a few people through this forum do it, but it seems like a very tight squeeze in this cases.


Welcome to OCN!









The PNY 970 has a short PCB, this means you gain a lot of space on the right of the card once you put a waterblock on it. Since you have only one GPU, you can fit a radiator under the card. Using the EKWB pump-fan bracket, you can put a pump+res on the radiator. You can see from this photo that the pump fits exactly next to a GPU with short PCB.


(click for bigger)


----------



## HiddenFatKid

How would cooling be with an h100i in just push configuration, with a 120mm exhaust fan up top, 2 80mm in the back, and a G1 gaming 970's in SLI? I plan to get one when i build this summer, then save for another one to drop in there


----------



## harrison0550

Add me to the owners club!
DHL finally brought my memory from newegg today so I got to work on getting my 240 build together.

I'm still trying to decide on a video card and cooler for it. I mounted the H75 for the CPU in the roof as an exhaust in preparation for likely adding another H75 in the front to cool the video card. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrison0550*
> 
> Add me to the owners club!
> DHL finally brought my memory from newegg today so I got to work on getting my 240 build together.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on a video card and cooler for it. I mounted the H75 for the CPU in the roof as an exhaust in preparation for likely adding another H75 in the front to cool the video card. Suggestions welcome.


Welcome to the club! I'll be going through and adding new members tomorrow night.

Which card are you looking to add to the system?

I bought 2 Corsair AF120's Quiet Editions LED (Blue) for the front of the case and they look really cool. I moved back to this case after the SG13 was cooking my HDD's.


----------



## harrison0550

I was really trying to replicate what I found here.....
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/october/hg10a240_build_log

So possibly a R9 290X with an HG10 or I may do what I saw here with multiple H75's and the HG10....
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log

I'm having a hard time deciding on a GPU as I don't do any gaming although I might if I ever get any free time.









I buy the gaming hardware because it has has served me well ever since I purchased an Asus G73 a few years ago and it ripped through every program I tossed at it. I mainly need the power for DMX lighting sequence software. We do a Christmas light display sequenced to music that sadly has outgrown the power of the Asus G73 laptop. It ran last years show but with some minor hiccups that I don't want to repeat this year.





The lighting programs a hard on memory and demand fast and reliable SSD's. That is why I went with the intel SSD's in raid for performance and reliability. Nothing is worse than having a PC crash or reboot from heat when 100 people are outside watching lights dancing to music.

Here are a couple videos of the lights in action this past year.........


----------



## metallives

hot damn! its been a long time since i heard the words dmx as it relates to lighting. I used to be a lightening tech for touring bands.
i gotta say great job on the xmas lighting!
you could llight up the inside of your case and put it to music too!
anyway nice job


----------



## harrison0550

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallives*
> 
> hot damn! its been a long time since i heard the words dmx as it relates to lighting. I used to be a lightening tech for touring bands.
> i gotta say great job on the xmas lighting!
> you could llight up the inside of your case and put it to music too!
> anyway nice job


Thank you sir! It's for sure a lot of work each year but the community loves it. They line up clear out to the beginning of the neighborhood and wait in long lines just to see the lights blink to the beat. I started small with just 96 channels that the next year turned into a few thousand then tens of thousands and now I wouldn't even dare to try and count the channels. Might just be easier to count the universes I'm running.

Just doing some initial testing vs my older Asus G73 today. One of my sequences from last year took 2:38 to load on the laptop. Same sequence on the new rig takes an easy 24 seconds to open up.









I backed the overclock down to 4.2 at 1.1V as I saw no difference in 4.2 and 4.6 other than the core temp going much higher on 4.6

Kinda wished I would have gone X99 so I could of ran one of those new intel 750 series super ssd's but I just couldn't justify the cost. The more I spend on the rig the less I can add to the Christmas light budget itself.


----------



## metallives

lol sometimes even counting the universes is too much
when i worked for U2 we had two full sized grand MA consoles with the extension wings and we had something like 2000 universes because of all the lighting and leds and video wall they had on the tour!!
keep up the good work


----------



## Stizuner

Would a titan x fit in the system with this waterblock? http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-titan-x-nickel-original-csq.html

Can i use fittings direct to that waterblock?


----------



## mackanz

It sure does Stizuner. It looks like it is the same size as my ACX 2.0 gtx 980 and i have a H105 in push/pull in the front with a cm to spare.

The waterblock, however, will bulge the window slightly.


----------



## Stizuner

Thanks. i pulled the trigger.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Does painting the grills take away any airflow? I'm getting a black air 240 and my build is black and blue, and i was wondering if it was worth painting the grills


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Does painting the grills take away any airflow? I'm getting a black air 240 and my build is black and blue, and i was wondering if it was worth painting the grills


Sweet, did you finally decide on the case? Saw you in a few other case threads lurking around so that's cool that you finally found one.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Yeah! I've been all over the place haha, with the sugo, to the elite 130, and back to this! I've done all the math for the costs, and expandability and whatnot, and i think this is the perfect case to me, I'm buying an air 240 off of /r/hardwareswap on reddit this week, so I should be starting by next week!


----------



## steezebe

I just saw on P-PCS *Black Ice GTX dual 80mm rad on clearance for $15usd.*

So you know that dual 80mm window in the back? Well I got one; I hope it'll fit that window







It's 54mm thick, so it may interfere with my water loop a bit, and my micrometer says I have absolutely zero tolerance between the GPU and case for the rad length, but nothing I'm overly concerned about right now. Especially for $15.

I'd also agree about the mediocre airflow in the case. It's okay, but I'd be worried if I didn't already have everything under water.

My plan: dual 80 rad (after the cpu) in the back, and have both rad sides be exhaust. I ordered more rigid tubing so I can move the pump closer to the mobo, and I'll be adding two more fans to the front as intakes, which should hopefully compensate for the fact that the lone rad I have in there isn't getting enough to breathe...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> I just saw on P-PCS *Black Ice GTX dual 80mm rad on clearance for $15usd.*
> 
> So you know that dual 80mm window in the back? Well I got one; I hope it'll fit that window:thinking: It's 54mm thick, so it may interfere with my water loop a bit, and my micrometer says I have absolutely zero tolerance between the GPU and case for the rad length, but nothing I'm overly concerned about right now. Especially for $15.
> 
> I'd also agree about the mediocre airflow in the case. It's okay, but I'd be worried if I didn't already have everything under water.
> 
> My plan: dual 80 rad (after the cpu) in the back, and have both rad sides be exhaust. I ordered more rigid tubing so I can move the pump closer to the mobo, and I'll be adding two more fans to the front as intakes, which should hopefully compensate for the fact that the lone rad I have in there isn't getting enough to breathe...


I know a lot of people have said this case is not good with airflow, but is that users having a mATX w/ SLI setups? I have a ITX build in mine and my system stays fairly cool. I also tried out the Silverstone SG13 a month ago and that case was a heat box due to its size getting my HDD's to almost 50 degree celsius which scared me, but with this case I never get over 40+ degrees.

Your build is looking great.


----------



## booZeGR

Hello everybody! I am a fresh Corsair 240 owner, and here goes my simple little build just after its first boot.











More images follow:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booZeGR*
> 
> Hello everybody! I am a fresh Corsair 240 owner, and here goes my simple little build just after its first boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images follow:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cool beans dude. welcome! you and I have an identical set up. loving the 'Windforce' logo.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I know a lot of people have said this case is not good with airflow, but is that users having a mATX w/ SLI setups? I have a ITX build in mine and my system stays fairly cool. I also tried out the Silverstone SG13 a month ago and that case was a heat box due to its size getting my HDD's to almost 50 degree celsius which scared me, but with this case I never get over 40+ degrees.
> 
> Your build is looking great.


Are you using 120mm fans below the motherboard? Because on m-itx boards can fit 120mm fans at the bottom which is awesome when you use the case panel-side up. Im using 2x80mm fans and they barely move any air to my gpu but atleast it's something.

anyone else agree that the air 240 does not have good air flow? if so then why? any temp screenshots to compare air 240 with another case using the same set up?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Are you using 120mm fans below the motherboard? Because on m-itx boards can fit 120mm fans at the bottom which is awesome when you use the case panel-side up. Im using 2x80mm fans and they barely move any air to my gpu but atleast it's something.
> 
> anyone else agree that the air 240 does not have good air flow? if so then why? any temp screenshots to compare air 240 with another case using the same set up?


I have 2x 120mm fans in the front of the case and one on my AIO. I have the case sitting up from the GPU being at the base. I even had the case with the PSU being at the base and I haven't had issues with temps with either case orientation.


----------



## booZeGR

Does anyone know whether a couple of 120mm slim fans (eg. Raijintek Aeolus B or Scythe Slip Stream Slim) would fit at the bottom of the case, for a mATX build?

Has anyone tried it? If yes, were there any substantial difference in temps? Thx!


----------



## trento

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booZeGR*
> 
> Does anyone know whether a couple of 120mm slim fans (eg. Raijintek Aeolus B or Scythe Slip Stream Slim) would fit at the bottom of the case, for a mATX build?
> 
> Has anyone tried it? If yes, were there any substantial difference in temps? Thx!


yes, 120mm fans will fit the bottom. i've used SP120 fans there before. putting 2 fans there would help gpu temps, by about 3-5 degrees. it would only not fit if u use dual gpus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Are you using 120mm fans below the motherboard? Because on m-itx boards can fit 120mm fans at the bottom which is awesome when you use the case panel-side up. Im using 2x80mm fans and they barely move any air to my gpu but atleast it's something.
> 
> anyone else agree that the air 240 does not have good air flow? if so then why? any temp screenshots to compare air 240 with another case using the same set up?


fans can fit the bottom even for an m-atx case.

You're using the 80mm fans as intake? I think it's more suitable as exhaust as air flows in from the front and leaves through the rear. In fact, the 80mm vents are better than the top ones as the top mesh cover severely restricts air flow outwards.

The airflow on 240 is actually pretty good. I only use one intake fan in front. My AIO fan is mounted at the top as intake. I've also added a 80mm fan at the rear just to exhaust heat from the gpu. I've no problems with the temps.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*


yes, 120mm fans will fit the bottom. i've used SP120 fans there before. putting 2 fans there would help gpu temps, by about 3-5 degrees. it would only not fit if u use dual gpus.
fans can fit the bottom even for an m-atx case.

You're using the 80mm fans as intake? I think it's more suitable as exhaust as air flows in from the front and leaves through the rear. In fact, the 80mm vents are better than the top ones as the top mesh cover severely restricts air flow outwards.

The airflow on 240 is actually pretty good. I only use one intake fan in front. My AIO fan is mounted at the top as intake. I've also added a 80mm fan at the rear just to exhaust heat from the gpu. I've no problems with the temps.[/quote]

Nope. Tried the 120mm's and it cant fit with my asrock h97m pro4 so forced to used the 80mm fans that i already have. no point buying 92mm as the difference is minimal. Im using 2x80mm specifically for my gpu. I would rather keep the back exhaust empty as I dont want to many exhaust, to have a nice negative pressure to prevent extra dust build up.


----------



## trento

I'm using H81 so it fits. My guess is the H97 has the extra PCI slot which takes up the space.

i suppose there's little reason to use a H97 unless yr running dual gpu. So you may want to consider getting a H81. I would think the 80mm fans do little or nothing for the gpu.

From what I read about airflow, it's best to flow in a straight direction. Hence, I placed the 80mm at the rear. I realised the top vents are not well ventilated which was why I left out the top. Even SP fans can't quite push air out of the case.

anyway here's a pic of my setup. as u can see, there's clearance for 120mm bottom fans.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> I'm using H81 so it fits. My guess is the H97 has the extra PCI slot which takes up the space.
> 
> i suppose there's little reason to use a H97 unless yr running dual gpu. So you may want to consider getting a H81. I would think the 80mm fans do little or nothing for the gpu.
> 
> From what I read about airflow, it's best to flow in a straight direction. Hence, I placed the 80mm at the rear. I realised the top vents are not well ventilated which was why I left out the top. Even SP fans can't quite push air out of the case.
> 
> anyway here's a pic of my setup. as u can see, there's clearance for 120mm bottom fans.


Nice set up. Anyway for my case I'd like to think the 2x80 bring in cooler air for the gpu so I think it works. And I think no one would change their mobo just to fit in an existing case and shouldn't it be the other at around d? Much cheaper. Lol. And regarding the top exhaust area, no idea what you're talking about but my 2x120 AFs provide excellent exhaust. I think end of the day everyone have their own configuration which works for them so it's all good.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> Nice set up. Anyway for my case I'd like to think the 2x80 bring in cooler air for the gpu so I think it works. And I think no one would change their mobo just to fit in an existing case and shouldn't it be the other at around d? Much cheaper. Lol. And regarding the top exhaust area, no idea what you're talking about but my 2x120 AFs provide excellent exhaust. I think end of the day everyone have their own configuration which works for them so it's all good.


What I meant was 120mm fans at the bottom would work much better than 80mm. I've tried it and the temps go down about 3-5 deg. Did the 80mm have the same results? Also need to factor 80mm tends to be noisier.

Change of mobo would be cheaper as it's only a H81, which is the cheapest board available. A premium casing would def be more costly. But of cos yr H97 would go to waste. Maybe you can consider dual gpu to get the max out of it.

As for the top exhaust, I'm rather surprised u used AF cos the air needs to be pushed out. SP fans would be more ideal. AF works more for open spaces to generate free airflow. My front uses AF. Anyway, just by placing my hand on the top, I can hardly feel much air being exhausted. That was why I passed.

My approach was to go with as little fans as possible so as to keep the noise level down. The case is already quite exposed. So what's crucial, I keep. But each will have his preferences.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I know a lot of people have said this case is not good with airflow, but is that users having a mATX w/ SLI setups? I have a ITX build in mine and my system stays fairly cool. I also tried out the Silverstone SG13 a month ago and that case was a heat box due to its size getting my HDD's to almost 50 degree celsius which scared me, but with this case I never get over 40+ degrees.
> 
> Your build is looking great.


Thanks! I'll post an update when I clean it up this weekend.

I need airflow for my rad more than anything. I used to have it in a push-pull backpack on my last build, and with the Black Ice GTS rad with its very dense fin structure (~40fpi I believe), the pressure drop is quite large, which is why maximum airflow is necessary. With my 12" 295x2, I can't fit a push pull anywhere, so I just have a 'pull' exhaust at the moment, and I've noticed a dramatic increase in temps throughout the system, which is why I hope to add two more PWM fans to the front.

Also, are there pics of 120mm fans in the bottom? where in the bottom? I'm not sure what good it will do considering the panel physically blocking airflow between the computer side and the PSU side...


----------



## Stizuner

You should be able to fit a set of these on one side of your rads to get you some push/pull, its not amazing by any means but it will certainly work.

http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Slip-Stream-SY1212SL12H-120mm/dp/B002CYRROY/ref=pd_sim_pc_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1DTEFWHSYJY8NEZXHEHC


----------



## steezebe

Thin fans are a possibility, but I try to stick to PWM for efficiency. And the low-profile fans are just so damn loud.


----------



## metallives

Can I join the club?

everything arrived but the gpu was D.O.A so I had to send it for an RMA. Luckily EVGA is great with customer service
I got impatient in the mean time and wanted to show off some pics and maybe join the club

specs
intel 4690k CPU at 3.5 ghz
16 gig G.skill ripjaws ram at 1866mhz
asus maximus VII Gene mobo
evga acx 2.0 gtx 980 (when it comes back from RMA)
Corsair h105
(4) Noctua NF-S12B redux-700 120mm Fans in push pull on the rad and one up top along witrh a corsair quiet up top
Corsair AX 760 PSU
Samsung 850 500 Gig SSD

cant wait to get the gpu back and beast some games!!
ill upload a pic of it when i get the gpu back and installed


----------



## HiddenFatKid

would painting the fan grills obstruct airflow?


----------



## Bart

Metallives: just a suggestion, but you might want to consider flipping that rad around so the tubes are up top, just to get them out of the GPUs way. My $0.02. That case looks sweet in white! Now I wish I went with that color.


----------



## HookemAZ

Howdy, everyone! Brand new to OC.net and have been lurking on this board for a good while now. So I have finally decided to pull the trigger on a new 240 and want to join the club! I do have a few questions for you guys, however.

My current hardware:

Mobo: Z87 Pro LGA 1150 Asus
Proc: i7 4770k
Cooling: H100i Corsair
RAM: 32 Gb corsair Vengance
PGU: EVGA 780 GTX Super Clocked ACX (non ti) in SLI
PSU: Corsair TX850M

I want to get this (most of it) into the 240, but obviously will need to make some changes for this to happen.

1. GPU's. I have 2 x 780's in SLI and I am concerned that the ACX coolers will push far too much heat into the case vs. kicking it out of the back. So I either go with 1 x 780 (not my favorite option) or sell both the 780s and pick up either A. a titan X, B. Something else I can SLI that will work much better heat wise in this case, or C. Any ideas that I might be missing. I wouldn't mind trying to SLI 980's, but for the price, I think a titan X might be the better choice for costs and heat/power consumption. Just brain storming.

2. Depending on my GPU dilemma, which mobo do I go with? I want to keep my 4770k as I just love this chip, but am unsure which direction to go with the mobo. If I SLI, I lose some options, and if I say to heck with SLI and just go with one bad boy card, do I go ITX instead of Micro? Any suggestions are much appreciated in this department.

3. Anything not listed that I might need to buy? Extra fans, etc? Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## metallives

i tried that first
the problem is with the second 120mm fan up top the front fan would not screw into the rad because of clearance issues. id love to have it the other way around but this is the only way it fits. i dont think it will cause much of an issue with the gpu when it arrives


----------



## litework

Hey all, just joined OCN for this thread. Lots of great builds so far, they've been helpful to guide some recent changes I've decided to make.

I've upgraded three times in the last 8 months or so, and my third time is [a charm] with the Air 240. Pretty happy with it cause I can fit it on a shelf under my desk as in the pic $$. I'm coming from a Corsair 760T atx build that I would have to lug over to my friend's house once a month to lan. Haven't had to carry the new case yet but its 10 lbs lighter in the case alone. Eventually I'll do an itx build for that though. Mind the iphone pics.




Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX
Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) 1600MHz CL7
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
2xSamsung 840 EVO SSDs 250GB
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM

On the way>
Corsair H100i
3xCorsair SP120 LED 57.24 CFM - 1650 RPM - 26.4 dBA
1xCorsair AF120 LED 52.19 CFM - 1500 RPM - 25.2 dBA
Purple LEDs

The system is pretty loud with the stock cpu cooler and case fans but when the fan profile is turned to the lowest its not bad at all, especially since my headphones are quite noise cancelling. Hoping to get quieter though - o/c the cpu, and turn it window side up. Right now I game on an Asus VG248QE with a second one for multitasking. Eventually I want to sli 980s or 980Tis and get a triple rog swift setup or something ips, if they ever reduce the input lag by that time. And a lightpack for each screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> As for the top exhaust, I'm rather surprised u used AF cos the air needs to be pushed out. SP fans would be more ideal. AF works more for open spaces to generate free airflow. My front uses AF. Anyway, just by placing my hand on the top, I can hardly feel much air being exhausted. That was why I passed.


I'm gonna do the same test. I ordered both cause I wasn't sure. Will update with some DSLR pics when its done.. for the time being.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*


yes, 120mm fans will fit the bottom. i've used SP120 fans there before. putting 2 fans there would help gpu temps, by about 3-5 degrees. it would only not fit if u use dual gpus.
fans can fit the bottom even for an m-atx case.

You're using the 80mm fans as intake? I think it's more suitable as exhaust as air flows in from the front and leaves through the rear. In fact, the 80mm vents are better than the top ones as the top mesh cover severely restricts air flow outwards.

The airflow on 240 is actually pretty good. I only use one intake fan in front. My AIO fan is mounted at the top as intake. I've also added a 80mm fan at the rear just to exhaust heat from the gpu. I've no problems with the temps.[/quote]

But aren't you using a itx build?

Using a micro atx myself, there is no chance for me to stuff two 120mm fans under the mainboard as the ports at the bottom of the mainboard gets in the way of the fans. I can snug one fan in there, but not optimal placed at all.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HookemAZ*
> 
> Howdy, everyone! Brand new to OC.net and have been lurking on this board for a good while now. So I have finally decided to pull the trigger on a new 240 and want to join the club! I do have a few questions for you guys, however.
> 
> My current hardware:
> 
> Mobo: Z87 Pro LGA 1150 Asus
> Proc: i7 4770k
> Cooling: H100i Corsair
> RAM: 32 Gb corsair Vengance
> PGU: EVGA 780 GTX Super Clocked ACX (non ti) in SLI
> PSU: Corsair TX850M
> 
> I want to get this (most of it) into the 240, but obviously will need to make some changes for this to happen.
> 
> 1. GPU's. I have 2 x 780's in SLI and I am concerned that the ACX coolers will push far too much heat into the case vs. kicking it out of the back. So I either go with 1 x 780 (not my favorite option) or sell both the 780s and pick up either A. a titan X, B. Something else I can SLI that will work much better heat wise in this case, or C. Any ideas that I might be missing. I wouldn't mind trying to SLI 980's, but for the price, I think a titan X might be the better choice for costs and heat/power consumption. Just brain storming.
> 
> 2. Depending on my GPU dilemma, which mobo do I go with? I want to keep my 4770k as I just love this chip, but am unsure which direction to go with the mobo. If I SLI, I lose some options, and if I say to heck with SLI and just go with one bad boy card, do I go ITX instead of Micro? Any suggestions are much appreciated in this department.
> 
> 3. Anything not listed that I might need to buy? Extra fans, etc? Thanks guys for all the help!


There isn't enough radiator support for the combo SLI and m-atx if you want to watercool it all. A high end SLI needs at least 2x120 radiator, the same with an overclocked 4770k.

Performance wise, you will not see any difference with itx or m-atx together with a titan x except for the ram, which you have 32GB of. My choice would be itx, titan x, 16GB ram and two radiators (if you want to watercool the titan x)

This case benefits greatly from adding two or three fans up top for exhaust.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> There isn't enough radiator support for the combo SLI and m-atx if you want to watercool it all. A high end SLI needs at least 2x120 radiator, the same with an overclocked 4770k.


You can fit 2x240 if you use Darkside slim rads. And then you can fit two full-length GPUs if you put the pump in the back section.

The top rad is seems passive, but with all other fans intake there's enough air pressure in the case to exhaust a healthy amount of air out through the top rad.

In my son's rig (pic below) they are only 660ti's (2x170W) but he gets sub 50C temps even with all fans running slowly ~600rpm. I'm sure @HookemAZ could properly cool SLI 780s and the i7 if he's willing to accept running the fans at or above 1000rpm.


----------



## 303869

Hi Guys, can I join the club please! just finished moving my build into the Air 240. Was good to build with and lots of space for a very small case. Will probably upgrade to the MATX Maximus Gene mobo in the future as the Impact is obviously very compact and things are quite cramped on the board when now I don't need such a small board.

Anyway let me know what you think! specs in sig












Link to more pics: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1359304/air-240-build-log/


----------



## i300

Hello all! Just bought my Air 240, really looking forward to working with it. I'm planning out my build right now and trying to go all out. I want to do a custom loop mATX build, with a 240mm in the front and a 120mm in the rear (mounted to the rear panel, like some others have done). Here's my current (planned) specs:

*Motherboard:* MSI Z97M Gaming Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory

I'll be water cooling the CPU and GPU, but I'm not decided on the blocks, radiators, reservoir, or pump yet. I'd like to go with EKWB (I've had great experience with them in the past), but I'm open to suggestions.

First off, I'm looking for advice for fans and fan configuration. I think two in the front for the 240mm radiator (push), one or two up top for exhaust, and one in the back on the 120mm radiator (push). This should keep a positive internal pressure and have good enough airflow. I like EKWB's Vardar fans (_especially_ for push), but I'd like to hear what you all think.

I also want to know where people have had success mounting reservoirs and pumps. Currently the back seems a promising place to mount a res/pump near the top. I'd have to remove the SSD and HDD cages, but that's not an issue. A SSD can be mounted in the front and a HDD on top of the PSU or in the front as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aikimaniac

Havent seen any build which could fit 120 on rear... and not sure if its ok to make push in front and rear...you want the hot air to leave the box on top ?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> Hey all, just joined OCN for this thread. Lots of great builds so far, they've been helpful to guide some recent changes I've decided to make.
> 
> I've upgraded three times in the last 8 months or so, and my third time is [a charm] with the Air 240. Pretty happy with it cause I can fit it on a shelf under my desk as in the pic $$. I'm coming from a Corsair 760T atx build that I would have to lug over to my friend's house once a month to lan. Haven't had to carry the new case yet but its 10 lbs lighter in the case alone. Eventually I'll do an itx build for that though. Mind the iphone pics.


I know the feeling. I've tested several cases in the last year alone and have come back to the Air 240.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Hi Guys, can I join the club please! just finished moving my build into the Air 240. Was good to build with and lots of space for a very small case. Will probably upgrade to the MATX Maximus Gene mobo in the future as the Impact is obviously very compact and things are quite cramped on the board when now I don't need such a small board.
> 
> Anyway let me know what you think! specs in sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to more pics: http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1359304/air-240-build-log/


Did you move from the 250D to 240 due to space? I know what you mean with some of these other cases being so cramped with ITX at times that it gets so hard to work in them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Hello all! Just bought my Air 240, really looking forward to working with it. I'm planning out my build right now and trying to go all out. I want to do a custom loop mATX build, with a 240mm in the front and a 120mm in the rear (mounted to the rear panel, like some others have done). Here's my current (planned) specs:
> 
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z97M Gaming Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
> *Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
> 
> I'll be water cooling the CPU and GPU, but I'm not decided on the blocks, radiators, reservoir, or pump yet. I'd like to go with EKWB (I've had great experience with them in the past), but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> First off, I'm looking for advice for fans and fan configuration. I think two in the front for the 240mm radiator (push), one or two up top for exhaust, and one in the back on the 120mm radiator (push). This should keep a positive internal pressure and have good enough airflow. I like EKWB's Vardar fans (_especially_ for push), but I'd like to hear what you all think.
> 
> I also want to know where people have had success mounting reservoirs and pumps. Currently the back seems a promising place to mount a res/pump near the top. I'd have to remove the SSD and HDD cages, but that's not an issue. A SSD can be mounted in the front and a HDD on top of the PSU or in the front as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Welcome to the club! I'll be adding you guys to the main list later tonight.


----------



## i300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Havent seen any build which could fit 120 on rear... and not sure if its ok to make push in front and rear...you want the hot air to leave the box on top ?


By rear I meant the back compartment. Here's an example.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> By rear I meant the back compartment. Here's an example.


I see...so you want to put the 120 in the PSU chamber..


----------



## HookemAZ

Thanks everyone for the all suggestions. I have decided to go ahead and order the Titan X for my build and just sell my 780s. Any mobo suggestions you guys recommend? I have 32bg of ram, so I know I need to go Micro ATX vs ITX to facilitate the memory capacity. So I will be looking for a z97 mobo. Thanks for the help!

Edit: Also, I see the 240 comes with 3 fans. I see people talking about replacing them. Is it due to a lack of fan speed control, etc? Are they loud? Any suggestions are appreciated. Can't wait to get this built!


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know if the side panel can be bought? I don't like the smoke clear panel on the white and interested in swapping it out with the clear one from the black 240


----------



## zdeco

Guys, air240 fit gtx980 Matrix or not?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Did you move from the 250D to 240 due to space? I know what you mean with some of these other cases being so cramped with ITX at times that it gets so hard to work in them.


Yes basically, I much prefer the layout of the air 240 with the two compartments which allows masses more amount of space. And considering this isn't much bigger than the 250d, you can fit a Matx board in it, thats impressive.. So has lots of room for expansion/upgrades in the future.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HookemAZ*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the all suggestions. I have decided to go ahead and order the Titan X for my build and just sell my 780s. Any mobo suggestions you guys recommend? I have 32bg of ram, so I know I need to go Micro ATX vs ITX to facilitate the memory capacity. So I will be looking for a z97 mobo. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Edit: Also, I see the 240 comes with 3 fans. I see people talking about replacing them. Is it due to a lack of fan speed control, etc? Are they loud? Any suggestions are appreciated. Can't wait to get this built!


1) If i would go with single GPU and 32 GB DDR3, i would choose ASUS MAXIMUS VII GENE or GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 for mATX (question of budget) and if i should choose from mITX, i would definitely choose between ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT vs GIGABYTE GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 (again depends on budget). I was in the past highly satisfied with Gigabyte so i would chose cheaper variant and spend more money on GPU. Also it depends what brand of Titan X you want to buy. Definitely i had in the past issues with MSI which were so enormous that i decided never to consider any of their product...kinda personal vendetta









2) Yeah..stock fans are too loud to be perfect so yeah, Noctua is perfect if you dont build some special color scheme rig


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys! I have two questions before I finish my build!
1) would painting the grills reduce airflow?
2) what is the tallest/best performing air cooler I can fit in the case?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


Don't know why it didn't hit me before to place my reservoir in this location. I got my titan x in on friday so i rebuilt my loop, relocated res and all is right in the world. Just wanted to say thanks for posting the pic and giving me the idea.


----------



## i300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> I see...so you want to put the 120 in the PSU chamber..


Yes, exactly. Anyone have any experience with this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


That looks like a great place to mount the reservoir. I'd have to think about where I'd put the pump if I had a full-size GPU in there, but I'll look into this method as well.


----------



## ajarocena

Is there anyone here using *Inno3D iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra*? how's it? im planning on buying this one so i want idea from others..

Corsair Air 240
ASUS MAXIMUS GENE 7
INTEL I5-4670K
G-SKILL ARES 4X4 GB
SAMSUNG 120GB SSD EVO


----------



## Aikimaniac

Looking at that card, its hard to believe it has only 115mm height... looks to me like 130 mm at least







but producer has his specs.. http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=156


----------



## ajarocena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Looking at that card, its hard to believe it has only 115mm height... looks to me like 130 mm at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but producer has his specs.. http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=156


yah that's why i'm asking if anyone here experience using this...









very confusing the way card looks..


----------



## steezebe

So the BlackIce GTX dual-80 is too big for the 80mm fan location above the IO... the hole spacing on the rad is much further apart than the holes on the case, making mounting prohibitive, and if you have a GPU in the first PCI slot, it's also too long. Oh well. It was worth a try.

Although while the case was apart I did a lil' delid, and saved myself 16oC on the CPU. I can do a bit more on the clock now!

Here's a vid of the new setup. I did a stress test on the rig for about 2 hours, and with ambient at 29oC, I didn't go above 62 on anything. Adding two fans in the front helped me out a bunch as well, and it didn't get that much louder (but these fans are amazing)


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Yes, exactly. Anyone have any experience with this?
> That looks like a great place to mount the reservoir. I'd have to think about where I'd put the pump if I had a full-size GPU in there, but I'll look into this method as well.


I mounted an EK 100 res w/ mcp355 attached in the same location and have a titan x gpu. Its a little tight with 5/8od tubing but I have some rotary fittings coming in tomorrow that should help clean things up.


----------



## litework

@HiddenFatKid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Hey guys! I have two questions before I finish my build!
> 1) would painting the grills reduce airflow?
> 2) what is the tallest/best performing air cooler I can fit in the case?


Painting the larger grills on the outside will have little to no effect on any sort of reduction of air flow. There is a smaller grill in behind the larger exterior grill that is filtering out dust that probably restricts air flow much more than any paint might do. The only things you shouldn't paint are fan blades and radiator fins... aside from of course every exposed electronic in your build.

The best air cooler for this case, that I know of, is probably the Noctua D9L - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=106&lng=en

Beware which way you're going to have to position the cooler though, as it may restrict you to only be able to use 2 of your 4 ram slots, because of the way the heat pipes come out at a weird angle. If you need all 4, I might suggest the Noctua 9Li - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en

If there are better alternatives, please, someone correct me.


----------



## MocoIMO

Finally got my gpu, just need a white backplate and to swap psu now


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> @HiddenFatKid
> Painting the larger grills on the outside will have little to no effect on any sort of reduction of air flow. There is a smaller grill in behind the larger exterior grill that is filtering out dust that probably restricts air flow much more than any paint might do. The only things you shouldn't paint are fan blades and radiator fins... aside from of course every exposed electronic in your build.
> 
> The best air cooler for this case, that I know of, is probably the Noctua D9L - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=106&lng=en
> 
> Beware which way you're going to have to position the cooler though, as it may restrict you to only be able to use 2 of your 4 ram slots, because of the way the heat pipes come out at a weird angle. If you need all 4, I might suggest the Noctua 9Li - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en
> 
> If there are better alternatives, please, someone correct me.


i use this. it's pretty good. performance and noise wise. Doesn't take up too much space.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=505


----------



## Sannakji

I'm building in a 240 soon. I've had bad experiences with Corsair AIO so I'm looking at going back to air, or maaaaybe different AIO. What is considered the best air cooler for this case, considering the height of the case?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> But aren't you using a itx build?
> 
> Using a micro atx myself, there is no chance for me to stuff two 120mm fans under the mainboard as the ports at the bottom of the mainboard gets in the way of the fans. I can snug one fan in there, but not optimal placed at all.


im using an Asrock H81 so it fits 2 120mm fans at the bottom, without restricting the bottom ports, which i don't use anyway.


----------



## mackanz

I see that, but is m-itx in size right? If not, that is the smallest micro atx board i have seen.


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You can fit 2x240 if you use Darkside slim rads. And then you can fit two full-length GPUs if you put the pump in the back section.
> 
> The top rad is seems passive, but with all other fans intake there's enough air pressure in the case to exhaust a healthy amount of air out through the top rad.
> 
> In my son's rig (pic below) they are only 660ti's (2x170W) but he gets sub 50C temps even with all fans running slowly ~600rpm. I'm sure @HookemAZ could properly cool SLI 780s and the i7 if he's willing to accept running the fans at or above 1000rpm.


Thanks for the picture, nice build!

Not to keen on semi-passively cool either the cpu or a videocard or two though.


----------



## Dewwa

This is my 240 Building!

Components
M-Card:Asus Z97i Plus
CPU:i7 4770k-Koolance 380i
GPU:AMD R9 290X-EK-FC Nickel Original CSQ
Cooler:Two Alphacool ST30 240
Pump5 With EK-DK 100Res
Fan:Six SP120 Quiet PWM
Power:Corsair RM 1000 Gold
Memory:Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 2400MHz 16GB
Disk:Corsair GS 128 + 240 + WD 460/Backup


----------



## litework

@MocoIMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> 
> Finally got my gpu, just need a white backplate and to swap psu now


Hey nice build! What cpu cooler?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> @MocoIMO
> Hey nice build! What cpu cooler?


Thanks, its a cryorig C1


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> I see that, but is m-itx in size right? If not, that is the smallest micro atx board i have seen.


No. It's an m-atx board. One of the cheapest boards around


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dewwa*
> 
> This is my 240 Building!
> 
> Components
> M-Card:Asus Z97i Plus
> CPU:i7 4770k-Koolance 380i
> GPU:AMD R9 290X-EK-FC Nickel Original CSQ
> Cooler:Two Alphacool ST30 240
> Pump5 With EK-DK 100Res
> Fan:Six SP120 Quiet PWM
> Power:Corsair RM 1000 Gold
> Memory:Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 2400MHz 16GB
> Disk:Corsair GS 128 + 240 + WD 460/Backup


What tubing are you using? I just tried the bitspower stuff and it's really bad; has stranding in the plastic and bends very uneven. I may go back to the EK tubing, but I'm up to try something new.

Nice build btw!


----------



## roninmedia

I know this thing doesn't have any handles, but is it still relatively easy for you to pick up and move to a different spot. I'm only looking to move between my room and the living room on weekends to game on the couch.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I know this thing doesn't have any handles, but is it still relatively easy for you to pick up and move to a different spot. I'm only looking to move between my room and the living room on weekends to game on the couch.


Yes, it's easy to move fully loaded. I have a h100i, 780, and 6 3.5 inch hdds and it is still easy to move.


----------



## litework

What is the method to mounting the h100i to the front in push? I've used the long screws they've included from the outside of the chassis, through the fan and into the radiator. With this way, is there enough screw to grab on to the radiator? It sure feels like it, but one of the radiator screw holes got stripped. Its still holding on really well with 7 of 8 screws, but it bothers me a little.

Also I'm using SP120 LED fans that are supposed to be quiet, as well as an AF120 LED for top that's also supposed to be quiet. The system as a whole is quite loud still. If I've got the fans plugged into the pump, can I still set the fan profiles in the UEFI/BIOS? Or is there a way to do it through Corsair Link? The fans don't show up in Corsair Link, probably because they're not PWM? If you can control a non-PWM fan in UEFI/BIOS, why can't you in Corsair Link? Should I just plug them straight into the board instead?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, it's easy to move fully loaded. I have a h100i, 780, and 6 3.5 inch hdds and it is still easy to move.


Its not as easy as the 250D which was my last case, no where to really grip it from the bottom, especially if you don't use the rubber feet.


----------



## Dewwa

/What tubing are you using? I just tried the bitspower stuff and it's really bad; has stranding in the plastic and bends very uneven. I may go back to the EK tubing, but I'm up to try something new./

I used Monsoon tube from Aquatuning.
Had no problems with them, it was the first time I tested acrylic so i am satisfied!


----------



## Wrecker66

i would like to join the club


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> i would like to join the club


awesome. sleek and clean. I saw you're using that Enermax AIO that jayztwocents did a review on. apparently it's a beast. built-wise.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> i would like to join the club


Welcome to the club! That is a very clean and nice looking build.


----------



## harrison0550

Got bored tonight so out of curiosity I moved my corsair H75 to the front intake on my 240 in push/pull, lowered my overclock to 4.1GHz, set the voltage on the 4790K to 1.015V and lowered the fans RPM to oh so silent mode.









The temps were insanely low at idle 25C. Ran AIDA64 for 45 mins and never got above 46C. Hmmmm I may just leave it here. What do you guys think? Squeeze every bit of performance out of the rig or make it silent and cool? Being the 240 is literally sitting right beside my head on my desk I'm digging the silent and cool option.

I will likely get bashed for this by the hardcore out there but am I supposed to see a difference in real world performance between 4.1GHz to 4.6GHz?


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> awesome. sleek and clean. I saw you're using that Enermax AIO that jayztwocents did a review on. apparently it's a beast. built-wise.


thank you! as for the cooler i don't know how good it is yet, didn't had time to overclock the proc.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

With an h100i in just a push configuration with an mATX motherboard, is it possible to slap 2 of the stock fans from the 240 on top as exhaust?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> With an h100i in just a push configuration with an mATX motherboard, is it possible to slap 2 of the stock fans from the 240 on top as exhaust?


i think it's possible but u have to mount the front fan lower.


----------



## i300

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has had success putting a waterblock on the GTX980. EKWB's make the card too tall, which is pretty annoying. I could flip the window, but that's not really optimal. Are there other waterblocks are under the height? If not, I might be tempted to keeping it air cooled and instead getting a closed-loop CPU cooler.


----------



## mackanz

Only the alphacool block is short enough not to interfer with the window. But that is one ugly block and is very flow restricted compared to the other blocks out there.


----------



## i300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> Only the alphacool block is short enough not to interfer with the window. But that is one ugly block and is very flow restricted compared to the other blocks out there.


Looking around, the EK-FC980 (Original CSQ) looks like it would fit fine. Are those blocks specifically worse than the other EK blocks? I don't really like the aesthetics of that block, but if it fits I'll have to go with it.


----------



## Dewwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has had success putting a waterblock on the GTX980. EKWB's make the card too tall, which is pretty annoying. I could flip the window, but that's not really optimal. Are there other waterblocks are under the height? If not, I might be tempted to keeping it air cooled and instead getting a closed-loop CPU cooler.


Maybe This!
http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1425_Alphacool-NexXxoS-GPX---Nvidia-Geforce-GTX-980-M01---mit-Backplate---Schwarz.html?language=en&XTCsid=c7jlvoacs4nhaae036tp1u0um7


----------



## mackanz

i300,

That block is certainly shorter, but nowhere to route the tubing in a Air 240 if they are under the gpu, unless there is enough room with a 90 degree swiwel fitting and have the tubing between the gpu and window. Quick disconnects is definitely out of the question with that block, which is not good. If there is a case where QD would have been awesome, it is in the Air 240.


----------



## i300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackanz*
> 
> That block is certainly shorter, but nowhere to route the tubing in a Air 240 if they are under the gpu, unless there is enough room with a 90 degree swiwel fitting and have the tubing between the gpu and window. Quick disconnects is definitely out of the question with that block, which is not good. If there is a case where QD would have been awesome, it is in the Air 240.


I've seen others use 45° fittings with a similar block with good results. I think that _should_ work fine. I'll report back with my findings soon.


----------



## metallives

so i finished my build
link to album


http://imgur.com/qWj3Y

specs
intel 4690 CPU at 3.5 ghz
16 gig G.skill ripjaws ram at 1866mhz
asus maximus VII Gene mobo
evga acx 2.0 gtx 980
Corsair h105
(5) Noctua NF-S12B redux-700 120mm Fans in push pull on the rad and one up top along with a corsair quiet up top
Corsair AX 760 PSU
Samsung 850 500 Gig SSD


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> i would like to join the club


Wow beautiful build, congrats m8!

Svaka čast majstore!


----------



## Wrecker66

Tnx man
















Fala stari!


----------



## mackanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i300*
> 
> I've seen others use 45° fittings with a similar block with good results. I think that _should_ work fine. I'll report back with my findings soon.


Snazzy build!

I bet that gpu is a tad smaller than the EVGA 980, even though the EVGA 980 is among the smallest of them all.

Here is a picture of my build, as you can see, the radiator is with the tubing at the bottom, which i will change when i change fans. This the thin tubing from an aio cooler. Traditional tubing will not fit in between.


----------



## ChiLLout-Bro

Becuz of seeing this thread, I bought myself an Air240 too lol~

Config:
[email protected] w/1.126v
Team Xtreem 2133 9-11-9-27 1T
ASUS Maximus VII Gene
MSI [email protected]
Samsung 850 PRO 256GB
Seagate 2TB
Seagate 1TB*3 in RAID 5
Antec HCP-1000 Platinum
Corsair Carbide Series Air 240

WaterCooling:
EK Supremacy Nickel CPU Block
EK FC-SE Titan GPU Block
BlackIce Nemesis 240GTX
Servo Gentle Typhoon 2150*2
EK D5 Res Pump Combo 140mm
Koolance D5 pump with speed control and rpm sensor
Swiftech 3/8" White Tubes
Swiftech 3/8" Black Chrome Compression Fittings*8
Gelid Wings 12 PL Blue






The Back:


Closer look:


----------



## Lordsteve666

Hi everyone.

Just found this site, excellent place with some very cool ideas in this thread!









Just got the Air 240 (in white) and currently building it over the next month or so as I can afford the parts.

Just a few questions for current build owners:

1). Can I get improved airflow through the mesh panels if I remove the "dust filters" they have in them? I'm guessing yes but has anyone who's done this noticed any change in how much dust gets sucked in?
Plan is to have a Corsair H80i on the front top half with 120 mm fan either side and then another 120mm fan under it. Also will be a pair of 120mm's on the to side blowing out for exhausts. I've got some nice blue LED fans from an older Antec case that i'll be using until I acquire some Corsairs.

2) I've trying to keep the main compartment free as much as possible but there appears to be little choice when routing the 2nd PSU cable to the top of the MB without is crossing in front. I notice there is a small hole in the top left of the divide that I could get that cable through but that would mean i'd need to mod the HDD cage as it has a solid internal wall against that hole. Anyone done this?

3) If 2) is not possible can I just mount my HDD's on the base under my GFX card and run the SATA cable up to the mobo?


----------



## i300

You can easily remove the HDD compartment to access that hole. Once the cable is routed through it, you can reinstall HDD without any issue. Mounting HDDs and SSDs under the GPU is possible but would restrict airflow through the bottom of the case.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just found this site, excellent place with some very cool ideas in this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the Air 240 (in white) and currently building it over the next month or so as I can afford the parts.
> 
> Just a few questions for current build owners:
> 
> 1). Can I get improved airflow through the mesh panels if I remove the "dust filters" they have in them? I'm guessing yes but has anyone who's done this noticed any change in how much dust gets sucked in?
> Plan is to have a Corsair H80i on the front top half with 120 mm fan either side and then another 120mm fan under it. Also will be a pair of 120mm's on the to side blowing out for exhausts. I've got some nice blue LED fans from an older Antec case that i'll be using until I acquire some Corsairs.
> Yes you can. Generally, exhaust do not require dust filters and it definitely would improve exhausting warm air out. Some can argue that dust can enter but it won't be as bad as you might think. Alot of cases out there have exhaust at the back of the case with no filters. Besides, it's always a good practice to carry out maintenance on your rig every 3-4 months or so. Get good static pressure fans as the holes at the top of the case is pretty small.
> 
> 2) I've trying to keep the main compartment free as much as possible but there appears to be little choice when routing the 2nd PSU cable to the top of the MB without is crossing in front. I notice there is a small hole in the top left of the divide that I could get that cable through but that would mean i'd need to mod the HDD cage as it has a solid internal wall against that hole. Anyone done this?
> Take out the HDD cage, route your cable and put it back. easy peasy. they wont put a rubber grommet there if you can't use it although most would agree that it's kind of a design flaw.
> 
> 3) If 2) is not possible can I just mount my HDD's on the base under my GFX card and run the SATA cable up to the mobo?


----------



## Lordsteve666

Thanks for the advice guys.
Quote:


> You can easily remove the HDD compartment to access that hole. Once the cable is routed through it, you can reinstall HDD without any issue


Yeah managed to do this last night. It was a little tricky as my 8-pin PSU cable is so dammed fat but with some jiggling I got it to fit in.
I've got some extension cables on order so once they arrive i'll see if they fit any better.

They really should have at the very least put a cutout in the side of the HDD cage as people a bound to want to put cables round that side of the MB. Hell I really doubt it even needs a solid wall on that side as the back of the main partition is solid anyway!

One other thing, has anyone come across somewhere I could get an extension for the front panel USB cable that has a right-angle connector on the end?
Reason being I really don't like the angle i'm needing to bend that cable at to get it to fit on the socket, a right angle at the end would solve the problem.


----------



## roninmedia

I have the H60 AIO cooler and a 120mm rear fan salvaged from my Storm Sniper when I installed the H60. What would be an ideal set-up with the stock fans of the Air 240, the H60 and a 120 mm rear fan?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> I have the H60 AIO cooler and a 120mm rear fan salvaged from my Storm Sniper when I installed the H60. What would be an ideal set-up with the stock fans of the Air 240, the H60 and a 120 mm rear fan?


i tend to think AIO fans should be set up for intake to get better temps unless the chassis has its constraints.

a pic of my set up.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> i tend to think AIO fans should be set up for intake to get better temps unless the chassis has its constraints.
> 
> a pic of my set up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ideally yes, you'd want to draw fresh air outside the case then through the radiator for heat dissipation. BUT that's not always the case in every system, some have made it them exhaust and get better results. So It all depends on how your system airflow is oriented.

And you may want to flip that fan top to exhaust, too much intake. You also need to remove warm inside the case.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Ideally yes, you'd want to draw fresh air outside the case then through the radiator for heat dissipation. BUT that's not always the case in every system, some have made it them exhaust and get better results. So It all depends on how your system airflow is oriented.
> 
> And you may want to flip that fan top to exhaust, too much intake. You also need to remove warm inside the case.


The top fan is exhaust, blowing upwards.

My other system AIO is set up for exhaust. I get slightly better CPU temps setting up as intake. But either way will work fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RatPatrol01

man, always late to the party with club threads, never think to look em up when I get a new part I enjoy, anyways here's an awful picture of mine! Specs in signature


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> The top fan is exhaust, blowing upwards.
> 
> My other system AIO is set up for exhaust. I get slightly better CPU temps setting up as intake. But either way will work fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh yeah, that's right, my bad. I've been looking at systems all day, I must have gotten confused with the ring


----------



## HiddenFatKid

So my color scheme is black and blue, but I absolutely NEED more than 6 USB ports on the back, and there's black and red mATX motherboards with 8 USB ports. How noticeable would the color change be inside the case? I can make it better with an LED strip if need be!


----------



## NYCesquire

Would somebody be my hero and measure the corsair square emblem please? Looking for a measurement in millimeters for a little modding project


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYCesquire*
> 
> Would somebody be my hero and measure the corsair square emblem please? Looking for a measurement in millimeters for a little modding project


25mm


----------



## Stizuner

Reworked my machine a bit to get the res up front and incorporate both a Titan X and a Samsung SM951. I'll post some SSD results for anyone thinking of using the M.2 drive in an Impact VII. I welcome any suggestions you guys might have.


----------



## NYCesquire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> 25mm


Thanks!


----------



## richqb

Building my first rig since 1998 here, so I'm familiarizing myself with everything from closed loop watercooling to the pros/cons for all the different CPU standards going. Picked out the Air 240 as my case, but trying to decide on a mobo. Can anyone help decode the good/bad of going X99 vs. Z97? Not many options for mATX in X99, but if I went Z97 I'd either throw in:

- Maximus VII Gene
- Maximus VII Impact

Definitely planning on using an SLI setup, probably with a couple nvidia cards. Going fully SSD with Samsung 850 Pros, though if I went X99 I'd want to explore the new Intel 750s given the sheer speed on them.

Thoughts? Recommendations? Drinking from the firehose here given how long its been since I've looked into building. Some cogent advice would be nice.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richqb*
> 
> Building my first rig since 1998 here, so I'm familiarizing myself with everything from closed loop watercooling to the pros/cons for all the different CPU standards going. Picked out the Air 240 as my case, but trying to decide on a mobo. Can anyone help decode the good/bad of going X99 vs. Z97? Not many options for mATX in X99, but if I went Z97 I'd either throw in:
> 
> - Maximus VII Gene
> - Maximus VII Impact
> 
> Definitely planning on using an SLI setup, probably with a couple nvidia cards. Going fully SSD with Samsung 850 Pros, though if I went X99 I'd want to explore the new Intel 750s given the sheer speed on them.
> 
> Thoughts? Recommendations? Drinking from the firehose here given how long its been since I've looked into building. Some cogent advice would be nice.


Hey there! If you plan to SLI you will want to take the impact off the list as it only has one PCI-e slot. I also wouldn't recommend the 240 for your first watercooling loop. I've been building loops for years now and maybe it was just me but the small form factor creates lots of challenges. Also you really don't have enough room for radiators to expel enough heat.

If x99 is in the budget there is a large benefit to the additional pcie lanes if you plan to go m.2. I could get about 900 mb more performance out of my m.2 if I had some more bandwidth.


----------



## richqb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Hey there! If you plan to SLI you will want to take the impact off the list as it only has one PCI-e slot. I also wouldn't recommend the 240 for your first watercooling loop. I've been building loops for years now and maybe it was just me but the small form factor creates lots of challenges. Also you really don't have enough room for radiators to expel enough heat.
> 
> If x99 is in the budget there is a large benefit to the additional pcie lanes if you plan to go m.2. I could get about 900 mb more performance out of my m.2 if I had some more bandwidth.


Thanks! Really good info. Though I sadly don't have much choice on going SFF. My wife says I can't have a full tower since the rig will be tucked under my desk in the open as opposed to hidden in some back room/cave somewhere. The joys of adulthood.

Regardless, could you expand on the issues with creating the watercooling loop? I'm leaning toward some of the off-the-shelf WC solutions at the moment - like some of the stuff from Corsair. Given how long I've been out of the game it seems like the safest approach. I think I'm largely sold on future-proofing by going X99 and just buying parts a bit more slowly than planned (jesus, DDR4 is pricey). But do you have thoughts on what I might be giving up by using an out of the box water cooling system?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richqb*
> 
> Thanks! Really good info. Though I sadly don't have much choice on going SFF. My wife says I can't have a full tower since the rig will be tucked under my desk in the open as opposed to hidden in some back room/cave somewhere. The joys of adulthood.
> 
> Regardless, could you expand on the issues with creating the watercooling loop? I'm leaning toward some of the off-the-shelf WC solutions at the moment - like some of the stuff from Corsair. Given how long I've been out of the game it seems like the safest approach. I think I'm largely sold on future-proofing by going X99 and just buying parts a bit more slowly than planned (jesus, DDR4 is pricey). But do you have thoughts on what I might be giving up by using an out of the box water cooling system?


If you are not going to heavily overlock those aio are pretty good. They also fit places you can't get a custom loop. I watercooling mainly for looks and low noise which mostly comes from the video card. The issues I ran into is the tight space really has some limitations. My previous build was in a cosmos 2 so they are polar opposites of each other as far as size goes.

Now I have to admit Most of my issues were around some parts but having to keep rebuilding and reworking in the 240 just made me very annoyed. I still like the case however I feel like it's just but too confined. Like you can't use two rads if you SLI. panel not closing all the way because of video block. Side panels are pretty wobbly as well.

Take a good look at the node 804 it's only a bit bigger and has a ton of flexibility on the above. It's the case I planned to buy this week if I had anymore trouble with my build. (Which I did)

Hope this helps


----------



## richqb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> If you are not going to heavily overlock those aio are pretty good. They also fit places you can't get a custom loop. I watercooling mainly for looks and low noise which mostly comes from the video card. The issues I ran into is the tight space really has some limitations. My previous build was in a cosmos 2 so they are polar opposites of each other as far as size goes.
> 
> Now I have to admit Most of my issues were around some parts but having to keep rebuilding and reworking in the 240 just made me very annoyed. I still like the case however I feel like it's just but too confined. Like you can't use two rads if you SLI. panel not closing all the way because of video block. Side panels are pretty wobbly as well.
> 
> Take a good look at the node 804 it's only a bit bigger and has a ton of flexibility on the above. It's the case I planned to buy this week if I had anymore trouble with my build. (Which I did)
> 
> Hope this helps


Nah - no heavy overclocking. Not for my first build in so long. Though the tools for overclocking have come a long way since the last time I built anything. I remember working on boxes at CompUSA and the tools being significantly more...elemental. Hell, I'm even looking at dual GPU cards so I can avoid having to do an SLI setup. The AMD R9 295X2 actually looks really intriguing. Probably paying a premium, but it seems like it'd save space and heat over a typical SLI/Crossfire setup. Any experience with said beast?

I hear you. I'm a bit nervous about the build since my last one was with a monster-sized tower, but I'm trying to downscale things a bit to clean up my desk and the surrounding area. If I wanted to have all the room I need to work in I feel like I may as well just move on up to a full ATX.


----------



## Stizuner

My understanding is the 295x2 isn't really any easier than actual crossfire. Its just two gpu's on a single card but still has any xfire related issues from software or game support. Also keep in mind that sli/xfire only work in games that are fullscreen.


----------



## richqb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> My understanding is the 295x2 isn't really any easier than actual crossfire. Its just two gpu's on a single card but still has any xfire related issues from software or game support. Also keep in mind that sli/xfire only work in games that are fullscreen.


Absolutely. But it looks like it'd save some space. Plus, No need to place two very hot components in close proximity with no way to bleed heat from the one card sandwiched between the case and the other steaming hot card. Or that's my understanding, anyway.


----------



## Stizuner

You just made your own case why to watercool with a custom loop


----------



## richqb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> You just made your own case why to watercool with a custom loop


Fair, but the 295 has a built in water cooler. So I can be a little lazy about it and not worry that I'm going to spring a leak and destroy my new rig. Custom loops are for my next build after I overcome the learning curve stemming from buying a couple too many XPS boxes. ?


----------



## vanimal

Should i bother to get a 80mm fan for the rear? My build is a AMD FX 8350 that is water cooled by a h100i. I have a single as of now, R9 290x. I currently have the h100i in the front with 4 SP120 fans on it in a push pull. 2 pushing in from the front of the case, two on the backside pulling air into the case. With the stock 120mm fan up top for exhaust. Now the R9 290x can run a little warm at full blast while gaming, i am wondering if i should get a 80mm for the rear? Or it won't make much difference and just add noise. These are my current temps while idle doing light browsing and while gaming.

"Idle" CPU around 35c
GPU around 46c

"under load" gaming tested using Witcher 3

CPU around 50c-ish
GPU 89-92c

That R9 can heat UP lol. But its a great card for me being fairly new to PC gaming, usually play on my Xbox One prior. I am able to get just about 50-60 FPS on Witcher 3 in Ultra with the Nvida hair works disabled, shadows to high & draw distance foilage to high, the rest Ultra . So will adding a 80mm fan to the rear be pointless? Am i just over thinking it? Its the bottom corner by the back where the GPU sits that only gets hot where the R9 exhausts while gaming.

PS: I will post some pics tomorrow. Still waiting for my "LED" SP120 fans to come in along with my white braided ATX cable extensions. I went with the white Air 240 to match my white Xbox one and white X1 controller







. Really nice case, love the small form factor.


----------



## litework

What is the general consensus on the type of fan at the top for exhaust? SP or AF? I feel like with an SP it could create a negative pressure and draw in dust from the back as there is no fan there for me. Although with two SPs bringing air in the front I am probably wrong. Anyone run any tests for this?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> What is the general consensus on the type of fan at the top for exhaust? SP or AF? I feel like with an SP it could create a negative pressure and draw in dust from the back as there is no fan there for me. Although with two SPs bringing air in the front I am probably wrong. Anyone run any tests for this?


The top cover restricts quite a bit of the airflow so I use SP fans instead. I also remove the dust filter at the top.

Ideally speaking though, rear exhaust fans are better in terms of airflow direction.


----------



## metallives

i use noctua fans up top as well as on the rad in push pull
they are quiet and perform well


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallives*
> 
> i use noctua fans up top as well as on the rad in push pull
> they are quiet and perform well


yea, noctua fans are the best and i use it in my other rig. The only reason I'm using SPs are the looks.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Just out of interest for those already running fully built rigs in this case, anyone found a screw that fits the holes in the PCI holder thingy?
None of those included seem to fit and i've not got any spares that seem to work either.
Just wanting to hold the GFX card a bit more firmly in its place.


----------



## idjekyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> Just out of interest for those already running fully built rigs in this case, anyone found a screw that fits the holes in the PCI holder thingy?
> None of those included seem to fit and i've not got any spares that seem to work either.
> Just wanting to hold the GFX card a bit more firmly in its place.


I don't think a screw is suppoed to be there!

One of the negative aspects of the Air 240 is the pci clasp. Should have just stuck with the traditional screws.


----------



## smithydan

Screws, no, a bolt and nut, yes.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idjekyll*
> 
> I don't think a screw is suppoed to be there!
> 
> One of the negative aspects of the Air 240 is the pci clasp. Should have just stuck with the traditional screws.


I think it is a good idea and holds my GPU firmly in place, no need for any screws.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey Guys! My black Air 240 just came in today! Already painting the grills blue! Can't wait to post build pics!


----------



## ajarocena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lightgrabber*
> 
> 
> 
> My first Build
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> Motherboard: *Asus MAXIMUS VII GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Memory: Kingston Fury Red Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
> Storage:
> Plextor M6e 128GB M.2-2280
> Western Digital RE3 1TB 3.5"
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5"
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card
> Power Supply: *Corsair 760W 80+ Platinum
> 
> 1x be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM 80 mm
> 1x be quiet! Shadow Wings PWM 92 mm
> 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120 mm
> 
> BitFenix Alchemy Connect Red


How's Strixx fit here? Barely or Exactly? hehehe


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys, just buying my motherboard, and then I'll be ready to build! Would I be able to have an SLI configuration with the ASUS Z97m-Plus motherboard? The second PCI slot seems a little low for sli in the air 240


----------



## redzrojas

Im not sure that specific motherboard supports sli.
http://www.asus.com/ph/Motherboards/Z97MPLUS/specifications/

But sli isn't a problem in this case.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> I think it is a good idea and holds my GPU firmly in place, no need for any screws.


I think the clasp is a great idea personally. I'd just like to have the option to screw in the PCI cards as an extra level of support for them, especially if the case will be getting moved around. Putting in hole that no screw can fit seems a bit random, i'll be looking for a suitable nut & bolt.

On another front entirely I must say though I am absolutely loving building in this case though! The split compartment design lets you build such a neat & tidy main compartment it really makes the parts of the build you see from outside have a professional feel to them.
Got myself some black Bitfenix ATX extension cables in various types and have been able to keep the cabling to the bare minimum in there, you can barely see them now. The other side is a bit messy but can't be seen and with the included ties and also removable HDD & SDD cages there's loads of potential for tidying it up.


----------



## gprmkr

Hi,

I havent gone through all the posts on this thread but was wondering if anyone is doing dual clear side panels on this case? I was thinking of ordering an extra one and making a hole for the power supply fan, or modify it somehow to get airflow to the psu.


----------



## i300

Build is finally done! I want to work on the cable management and get some nicer cablemod cables, but I'm happy with how it turned out.




*Specs*
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k (water cooled)
GPU: EVGA GTX980 SuperClocked (water cooled)
RAM: 16gb Corsair Dominator Platinum (2133mhz)
Storage: 128GB SSD Samsung 850 Evo, 2TB WD Black 7200 RPM


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gprmkr*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I havent gone through all the posts on this thread but was wondering if anyone is doing dual clear side panels on this case? I was thinking of ordering an extra one and making a hole for the power supply fan, or modify it somehow to get airflow to the psu.


the other side panel houses the cables. not a very pleasant sight. any reason for considering that?


----------



## hungpig83

Hi,
Recently, I have built a PC with air 240. Can someone suggest for me some air cooler which compatible with air 240? I dont like the wc cooling, especially aio due to the bulky looking


----------



## hungpig83

Hi everybody, I'm from Vietnam and this is my very first build with air 240









__
https://flic.kr/p/sGDwy7


__
https://flic.kr/p/sGDwy7
 by hungpig_1996, trên Flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/sGDtW3


__
https://flic.kr/p/sGDtW3
 by hungpig_1996, trên Flickr


----------



## trento

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hungpig83*
> 
> Hi,
> Recently, I have built a PC with air 240. Can someone suggest for me some air cooler which compatible with air 240? I dont like the wc cooling, especially aio due to the bulky looking


Any low profile coolers. I have the Silverstone AR-06 and Deepcool Gabriel. Gabriel performs slightly better but the heatsink is wide, covering parts of the mobo. AR-06 fits better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hungpig83*
> 
> Hi everybody, I'm from Vietnam and this is my very first build with air 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sGDwy7
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sGDwy7
> by hungpig_1996, trên Flickr
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sGDtW3
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/sGDtW3
> by hungpig_1996, trên Flickr


Nice build. What are those 2 lamps for?


----------



## hungpig83

2 lamps ? I think you mean the ram cooler Gskill tur iii


----------



## NMoosekeys

Hey Guys,

Just downsized (and upgraded) my rig over the weekend. I went from a midtower case to the air 240 and now i'm wanting to know if anyone has seen a SLI rig watercooled in here? I'm trying to plan how it could all fit/work. Here's a photo of my computer and its specs as of now for reference:



Specs:
i5 4690k
16GB crucial ballistix ram
2 GTX970 gigabyte GPU's
H100i
Noctua fans
Gigabyte z97MX-gaming5 mobo
rm850 psu
2 ssd's and a hdd

Anyways, I am thinking about watercooling this setup in this case. I think by removing the long fin assembly from the GPU's i'd be able to fit a thicker radiator in the front of the case, and if i remove the rear drive cages (and find somewhere to put hose drives) I may be able to stuff another 240 in the rear of the case above the PSU. I think a reservoir/pump combo like a 140 length from EK could fit attached from the top of the case where the black fan is in the above picture lying on it's side to show off the liquid etc.

Am i crazy? would 2x 240's be enough to cool this thing? Could I get away with one 240 in the front and a 120 rad in the back of the case? that would certainly simplify things since there's already a mount for a 120mm fan back there...


----------



## trento

There are no 120mm fan mounts at the back. Or u mean at the top? U could mount a 120mm radiator at the top. It may need to be top nearer to the front to avoid touching the mobo. U may then fit a 240mm radiator at the front.

There's no way to go 2x240 unless u use the other chamber housing the psu. The Node 804 may be more suitable for your setup as it was designed to house 2x240 radiators.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hungpig83*
> 
> Hi,
> Recently, I have built a PC with air 240. Can someone suggest for me some air cooler which compatible with air 240? I dont like the wc cooling, especially aio due to the bulky looking


I think its the other way around. High end air coolers being bulky because of the enormous heatsink plus fans (single/double) vs AIO cooler's compact pump design (low profile) that gives your system a slimmer look. That to me is pretty clear, AIO coolers takes less space in your build than a premium air cooler


----------



## NMoosekeys

Sorry, I've got my case laying on its side with the window facing up. My idea is to have a 240 rad in the front like normal, and in the other chamber remove the SSD cage and install another 240 rad there so one fan will be where the optional fan can be installed in the side panel area and the other up where the ssd would be at. I could cut into the panel and install mesh (plus this side would be face down on the desk). So in total i'd have 2-240mm rads for a a CPU and 2 970's. I think If i got a medium thickness rad and use my noctua fans I could pull this off with good temps still, ya?

I came across this build, and used his photos to help display what my ideas are.
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## jmrahmn

Does anyone happen to know if the evga blower style 970 will fit with an h105 and push/pull?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Sorry, I've got my case laying on its side with the window facing up. My idea is to have a 240 rad in the front like normal, and in the other chamber remove the SSD cage and install another 240 rad there so one fan will be where the optional fan can be installed in the side panel area and the other up where the ssd would be at. I could cut into the panel and install mesh (plus this side would be face down on the desk). So in total i'd have 2-240mm rads for a a CPU and 2 970's. I think If i got a medium thickness rad and use my noctua fans I could pull this off with good temps still, ya?
> 
> I came across this build, and used his photos to help display what my ideas are.
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


in the images, the guy was actually using 3x120 aio. 2 in front, 1 in the other chamber. The top were just exhaust fans.

u will need 3 AIOs if u want to cool yr cpu and dual gpu. 2x240 will give u cooling for a cpu and a gpu. Is that correct?

Here's mine anyway, planning for another aio for the gpu.


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Sorry, I've got my case laying on its side with the window facing up. My idea is to have a 240 rad in the front like normal, and in the other chamber remove the SSD cage and install another 240 rad there so one fan will be where the optional fan can be installed in the side panel area and the other up where the ssd would be at. I could cut into the panel and install mesh (plus this side would be face down on the desk). So in total i'd have 2-240mm rads for a a CPU and 2 970's. I think If i got a medium thickness rad and use my noctua fans I could pull this off with good temps still, ya?
> 
> I came across this build, and used his photos to help display what my ideas are.
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


You can fit a 240mm rad in the rear chamber, but you'd have to cut away part of the side panel so it can get air. Right now in my Air 240 I have a 240mm in the front and a 120mm in the rear, and the EK 100 xres pump combo horizontal above the psu, screwed into the top of the chassis.


----------



## hungpig83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I think its the other way around. High end air coolers being bulky because of the enormous heatsink plus fans (single/double) vs AIO cooler's compact pump design (low profile) that gives your system a slimmer look. That to me is pretty clear, AIO coolers takes less space in your build than a premium air cooler


Yeh, I think so, to be honest, no premium air cooler fit this case


----------



## NMoosekeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> in the images, the guy was actually using 3x120 aio. 2 in front, 1 in the other chamber. The top were just exhaust fans.
> 
> u will need 3 AIOs if u want to cool yr cpu and dual gpu. 2x240 will give u cooling for a cpu and a gpu. Is that correct?
> 
> Here's mine anyway, planning for another aio for the gpu.


Yeah, I see that he has three AIOs...I plan on doing a custom loop, it was just to illustrate someone finding the room to make a similar-ish setup work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> You can fit a 240mm rad in the rear chamber, but you'd have to cut away part of the side panel so it can get air. Right now in my Air 240 I have a 240mm in the front and a 120mm in the rear, and the EK 100 xres pump combo horizontal above the psu, screwed into the top of the chassis.


Yeah I realize i'd have to cut the case, I was thinking I could use a radiator grill to hide the hole better and to match somewhat the aesthetic of the case. Since I use the case rotated, This grille would be down on the bottom of the case against the desk (raised up on feet of course for air clearance).



I also found these radiator mounting kits so I could rivet the kit to the case and secure the rear compartment radiator.



Now just to plan out the runs and fittings :/


----------



## Hesthrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Yeah, I see that he has three AIOs...I plan on doing a custom loop, it was just to illustrate someone finding the room to make a similar-ish setup work.
> Yeah I realize i'd have to cut the case, I was thinking I could use a radiator grill to hide the hole better and to match somewhat the aesthetic of the case. Since I use the case rotated, This grille would be down on the bottom of the case against the desk (raised up on feet of course for air clearance).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just to plan out the runs and fittings :/


That top looks slick as hell. Where's it from?


----------



## Rick78

I hope i did this post right. Here is my 240 build. 
I am going to post some better quality pictures soon and specs too. Just wanted to share my build. I am very happy with It. I love this case. So many things that can be done


----------



## gubskar

Hey guys! if i put a EVGA GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ in my air 240 is there enough room for the corsair hydro h100i?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gubskar*
> 
> Hey guys! if i put a EVGA GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ in my air 240 is there enough room for the corsair hydro h100i?


Yes it will fit.


----------



## Dahermit23

Shouldnt be a problem fitting a GTX960 with a H100i unless you want a push and pull. Heres my build with a GTX980 Strix and a H105. Had this case for 3 months, just completed cable sleeving ad changed all the stock fans to Corsair SP and AF quiet's, gotta love the silence of these fans.


----------



## Hesthrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahermit23*
> 
> Shouldnt be a problem fitting a GTX960 with a H100i unless you want a push and pull. Heres my build with a GTX980 Strix and a H105. Had this case for 3 months, just completed cable sleeving ad changed all the stock fans to Corsair SP and AF quiet's, gotta love the silence of these fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice looking setup. Does any part of the heatpipe or fan shroud on that card touch the window when the side panel is on? Obviously height is a big consideration with this case.


----------



## Dahermit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesthrim*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice looking setup. Does any part of the heatpipe or fan shroud on that card touch the window when the side panel is on? Obviously height is a big consideration with this case.


Thanks, cables are a lil messy, it was too short, lol. Yes the heatpipe and the extended sli pcb is too wide for the case. Look at the 1st picture, its a custom acrylic piece with 1cm frame to provide the space, its attached using magnetic tape. And I had to hack the pcie clasp as well to fit the gc. On a side note, i modded the pcie power cables as well to 90 degrees, stock cables with sleeving makes it tough to shape and ot protrudes way out.

Well it was my mistake notdoing my research properly.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahermit23*
> 
> Shouldnt be a problem fitting a GTX960 with a H100i unless you want a push and pull. Heres my build with a GTX980 Strix and a H105. Had this case for 3 months, just completed cable sleeving ad changed all the stock fans to Corsair SP and AF quiet's, gotta love the silence of these fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have to say, that modded window side panel looks better than the stock. I really like what you did there








very clean build!

And those AF120 on top, did you paint the blades white? or is that a flash reflection?


----------



## Dahermit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I have to say, that modded window side panel looks better than the stock. I really like what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very clean build!
> 
> And those AF120 on top, did you paint the blades white? or is that a flash reflection?


Thank you Joseph. Ive bought the case and hardware without realising it couldnt fit, and the missus loves red and white so I had to make do with it.

Yes i painted all my fan blades to white with Krylon plastic paint, excluding the rad fan, recently purchased and no time to spray it.


----------



## Hesthrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick78*
> 
> I hope i did this post right. Here is my 240 build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to post some better quality pictures soon and specs too. Just wanted to share my build. I am very happy with It. I love this case. So many things that can be done


I just noticed this is the only time I've seen a 240mm AIO in push/pull along with two top fans. Do the hoses get pinched at all? They look a bit awkward, but I love the idea of having a push/pull without sacrificing the second top fan.


----------



## Rick78

The hose is not pinched at all. It has full flow and the second fan works perfectly. I usually have the case witht the panel side up. I have the 4 AF fans as all exhaust and this thing is cold. I removed the dust filters from the 2 exhaust sides to push more air out ot the case.


----------



## Rick78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesthrim*
> 
> I just noticed this is the only time I've seen a 240mm AIO in push/pull along with two top fans. Do the hoses get pinched at all? They look a bit awkward, but I love the idea of having a push/pull without sacrificing the second top fan.


The hose is not pinched at all. It has full flow and the second fan works perfectly. I usually have the case with the panel side up. I have the 4 AF fans as all exhaust and this thing is cold. I removed the dust filters from the 2 exhaust sides to push more air out of the case.


----------



## NMoosekeys

So i ran temps last night and my upper 970 is reading temps up to 80c under gaming...Seems pretty high and i'm guessing it's starved for air. I want opinions at this point...Should I attempt to watercool the whole thing (~$600) or sell both of my cards and get one 980.....I love the challenge of watercooling, but that's a lot of money considering i just bought a new cpu, mobo and this case last week :/

edit: here's a photo of a watercooled sli setup like i'd do, but i'd need a second radiator in the rear compartment to help with temps.


----------



## kamikazetikka

Here's my rig. Bottom rad is 45mm and the front one is 30mm. keeps everything nice and cool even with overclocks.







Sorry for the poor image quality.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

What kind of gpu's (mainly 970's) would you recommend getting for an SLI setup in this case to keep temps as low as possible? I have an h100i in push configuration andanaged to get 2 120mm fans up top for exhaust. I was thinking either reference or the g1 gaming wind force?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> What kind of gpu's (mainly 970's) would you recommend getting for an SLI setup in this case to keep temps as low as possible? I have an h100i in push configuration andanaged to get 2 120mm fans up top for exhaust. I was thinking either reference or the g1 gaming wind force?


Well..i know the 970 SLI is pretty beast but why not consider to get 980 and later do 980 SLI or just wait few weeks for the 980 Ti?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I won't be able to afford 980 SLI, unless the 980's drastically drop in price. I'll have around $500 to spend, and 970s should at least drop a little when AMD releases their new line


----------



## HiddenFatKid

But I just wanted to know if reference cooler or wind force would be better for my temperatures, not looking for any other cards.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> But I just wanted to know if reference cooler or wind force would be better for my temperatures, not looking for any other cards.


With the cards sitting so close to each other in this case, I'd recommend going with reference since there isn't that much breathing room. There are probably others that can weigh in with their results.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> With the cards sitting so close to each other in this case, I'd recommend going with reference since there isn't that much breathing room. There are probably others that can weigh in with their results.


Awesome! I love the look f the reference cards, and I usually have headphones in anyway when I'm gaming, and if not my speakers are loud


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> But I just wanted to know if reference cooler or wind force would be better for my temperatures, not looking for any other cards.


In my experience, a lot of heat gets trapped underneath the card because it's such a tight fit between the card and the side panel. Removing the side panel drops temps on my xfx 290x by 10-15c. So I think you should go with a reference cooler, as blowing the air out the back of the case would likely solve that issue. I don't have any exhaust fans in the front compartment though, so that could be part of my issue.

Also, do you guys think the mesh on the panels warrants using static pressure fans rather than airflow ones?


----------



## dyrtyred

Here is my addition to the club. My first rigid tubing build using McMaster's PETG tubing and Primochill fittings


----------



## Radiantmind

Here's my addition to the club


----------



## delegus612

Have been reading this thread since creation. Finished everything I plan to do with my Air 240 until another case catches my fancy. Overall a fun case to build in, spent some time tracking down annoying vibrations in the top panel due to the h100i having bad PWM modulation. Eventually changed one of the exhaust fans to a push/pull on the top half of the h100i to solve the issue. When my semester ended, I modded the side window to clear acrylic because I dislike the dark tint. I also sleeved the PSU cables myself though I still intend to purchase cable combs at a later date.

Parts list is in my rig builder posted in my signature. Cue bad quality cellphone images!




I like having the Corsair Logo blue with the Windforce logo on sometimes. I plan to do the LED mod to my GPU later.




Side panel does bulge a bit thanks to the new window. The u-channel that I used didn't stay where I wanted it to, just haven't re-glued it yet.


----------



## Fiercy

Anyone tried to install H75 for the graphics card positioning in the back with the cables can you push the pipe in from the back?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Anyone tried to install H75 for the graphics card positioning in the back with the cables can you push the pipe in from the back?


'Back' as in the 2nd chamber housing the psu?

My setup below. Preparing to install a 2nd aio for the gpu.


----------



## Mikeeeey

Hey everyone, I'm about to get a Corsair Air 240 to replace my current Fractical Node 804 that my brother will be taking off my hands.

I'm just worried that I won't be able to fit my current setup from all the dimensions issues I'm hearing, I tried my best to research but am pretty confused where my radiator will go etc.

If anyone can help would be awesome









Setup;

CPU; i5-4690k

CPU cooler; Nzxt Kraken X41

GPU; MSI 4gb GTX 960 (I plan to SLI down the track)

RAM; 8gb Kingston Fury

MOBO; Asus Gene Maximus VII

PSU; Corsair 650w

No HDD, just have 2 SSD.

I have 3 aftermarket Corsair SP 120 fans

Thanks, Mike !


----------



## Hesthrim

The only issue with this might be the height of the video card.. You'd have to check the height against the case's max. If it's a reference cooler you're good, if it's got larger heatpipes on the side then it may be an issue.

Everything else is fine, but of course the X41 will make your max number of additional 120mm fans 2 with a mATX board.


----------



## JynxLee

I'm picking up all my gear tomorrow for the Air 240 and I'm torn between video cards. Right now my budget only allows for a GTX 960 which per my research seems to be the largest for some reason. The highest rated and smallest length they have in my price range is the *EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2GB GDDR5 Video Card*

Will this allow me use the Corsair H100i ?

If not I'd use the H80i or possibly just wait till I can get a GTX 970, those are smaller and allow for an H100i right?

Thanks for the help - I"ll be part of the owner club by this weekend!


----------



## Mikeeeey

I bought a 960, then my brother was going to get the same one and got an R9-280 for even less price and performs better then me :\ Try check out some of them and I think some could be smaller too..


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm picking up all my gear tomorrow for the Air 240 and I'm torn between video cards. Right now my budget only allows for a GTX 960 which per my research seems to be the largest for some reason. The highest rated and smallest length they have in my price range is the *EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2GB GDDR5 Video Card*
> 
> Will this allow me use the Corsair H100i ?
> 
> If not I'd use the H80i or possibly just wait till I can get a GTX 970, those are smaller and allow for an H100i right?
> 
> Thanks for the help - I"ll be part of the owner club by this weekend!


if you want to go for 960 card...i suggest for sure 4GB RAM , i would go for http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125777


----------



## hidter

Hi guys

Recently completed a build with this case and a MSI GTX 970 gaming. As you guessed I'm having case fitting issues like it has been discussed here. Does anyone have a good case mod idea? I saw someone move the window from the inside to the outside, but wasn't sure if this was easy to do or not.

Thanks


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm picking up all my gear tomorrow for the Air 240 and I'm torn between video cards. Right now my budget only allows for a GTX 960 which per my research seems to be the largest for some reason. The highest rated and smallest length they have in my price range is the *EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 2GB GDDR5 Video Card*
> 
> Will this allow me use the Corsair H100i ?
> 
> If not I'd use the H80i or possibly just wait till I can get a GTX 970, those are smaller and allow for an H100i right?
> 
> Thanks for the help - I"ll be part of the owner club by this weekend!


Either card you'll be fine with the H100i cooler, even for a push/pull fan configuration.


----------



## litework

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidter*
> 
> Hi guys
> Does anyone have a good case mod idea? I saw someone move the window from the inside to the outside, but wasn't sure if this was easy to do or not.
> Thanks


It is easy. All that guy did was tie it on with some paper clips, IIRC.. you couldn't even see them.

Anyone have an ASUS VII Impact (mITX) in one of these? I was thinking of downgrading to one, seeing as it has WIFI built in. I'll probably never go with SLI, and it can save you some space for another AIO or just keep it a little cleaner. (I have an ASUS VII Gene, and its great, just a little large.)

Also my h100i is making a strange high pitched noise. I've read some threads concluding that it was because the fans are hooked directly into the pump. Can anyone verify? Going to change them to my mobo tonight. Will update when I find out.


----------



## hidter

Thanks for the reply. I just wasnt sure where he tied the paperclip (im assuming) to. The pic has some sort of thing that was protruding and wasnt sure if that was the part that originally held the window in place, so he had to bend it out to be straight or not. It might be easy once I look at the case, but I dont have it with me currently, so just wanted like an indepth procedure.

But thanks


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> It is easy. All that guy did was tie it on with some paper clips, IIRC.. you couldn't even see them.
> 
> Anyone have an ASUS VII Impact (mITX) in one of these? I was thinking of downgrading to one, seeing as it has WIFI built in. I'll probably never go with SLI, and it can save you some space for another AIO or just keep it a little cleaner. (I have an ASUS VII Gene, and its great, just a little large.)
> 
> Also my h100i is making a strange high pitched noise. I've read some threads concluding that it was because the fans are hooked directly into the pump. Can anyone verify? Going to change them to my mobo tonight. Will update when I find out.


I run Maximus VII Impact. Love the board.


----------



## Mikeeeey

This case looks amazing, its a shame really, if Corsair just fixed a few little touches it would have SOLD A LOT MORE.

CPU cooler clearance and GPU clearance is a JOKE. Ah well a shame really, guess back to Node 804.


----------



## JynxLee

I just installed my I7 4790k w/ Asus z97m-plus last night into my carbide and then went to bed and now I'm at work so I haven't had a chance to do much. I didn't get a video card yet I'm going to save some more. I installed an h100i in push configuration as suggested in the manual with the supplied fans (took the ones that came in the case out for now). The system is still wide open nothing closed up yet and I am running around 27-28 Celsius in the bios. Is this pretty normal? Will adding the other 2 fans to the rad to pull make a bigger difference?


----------



## litework

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hidter*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I just wasnt sure where he tied the paperclip (im assuming) to. The pic has some sort of thing that was protruding and wasnt sure if that was the part that originally held the window in place, so he had to bend it out to be straight or not. It might be easy once I look at the case, but I dont have it with me currently, so just wanted like an indepth procedure.
> 
> But thanks


Right, I don't believe he used the original piece. I haven't actually taken a look at what holds the window in that panel, but it doesn't look like he's using anything stock. It seems as though he just moved the panel to the outside, oriented in the same direction (facing outward) where he's got a wire tied to the paper clip in the little bracket on the inside, and runs through to the window mounting hole and back to the clip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I run Maximus VII Impact. Love the board.


Excellent, thanks. I guess I'll just have to decide if I want to sacrifice upgradeability to SLI and use of all 4 RAM slots for a little breathing room and built in WIFI. I noticed the comparison on the ASUS page states that the Impact can use 32GB RAM but there is only 2x slots.. Surely it is a mistake, as 16GB would be the max for 2 slots?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikeeeey*
> 
> This case looks amazing, its a shame really, if Corsair just fixed a few little touches it would have SOLD A LOT MORE.
> 
> CPU cooler clearance and GPU clearance is a JOKE. Ah well a shame really, guess back to Node 804.


Agreed, the panel against the PSU side on mine doesn't sit flush in between the two panels besides it. I can push it in to see it flush and when I let go it pops back slightly out of alignment. Mildly infuriating. This issue, the insanely easy to scratch window, let alone the entire case, mixed with the terrible GPU clearance leave much room for improvement, although I'm not entirely dissatisfied. If Corsair just made the h100i not so god damned easy to strip the screw holes I would be actually quite content with the entire setup. Now my inner OCD wants to drill a new hole just to have all 8 screws in properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I just installed my I7 4790k w/ Asus z97m-plus last night into my carbide and then went to bed and now I'm at work so I haven't had a chance to do much. I didn't get a video card yet I'm going to save some more. I installed an h100i in push configuration as suggested in the manual with the supplied fans (took the ones that came in the case out for now). The system is still wide open nothing closed up yet and I am running around 27-28 Celsius in the bios. Is this pretty normal? Will adding the other 2 fans to the rad to pull make a bigger difference?


27-28 is completely cool. Can be sure to rise another 10* with it closed up. If this is your general air temps in the case you should be fine even up to 60.. all depends on what your component temps are. My 4790k ran up to 100C with stock cooler at load. However the h100i keeps it down around 35-40 at idle, about 60 at load. Due to a ****ty chip, my o/c is terrible. To get 4.6GHz I had to take the voltage up to like 1.4 and it was way too hot. Not even worth an o/c, unless someone can convince me its worth running 10-15* hotter at 4.5GHz, when the stock boost runs at 4.4 most of the time. Most graphics card are good to run up to 90C at least. However you'd want it kept down around 70-80C at load to be safe. Unless AMD, not sure about their safe temps. Apparently 2 more fans to pull in air only makes a 1-4* difference. Only really worth it if you're desperate for more cooling.

As far as my system goes, I took the fans off the pump and put them onto the mobo. No more ridiculous high-frequency whine coming from the pump so far. I tried to route my CPU cable behind the HDD cage and its next to impossible with my thick Super-Flower cables. I'm not sure how it's normally done, but all I could think of is to squish the CPU cable by forcing the cage back on, didn't even come close. So for now I have this cable routed behind the top side fan and it looks good enough for me. If anyone has an alternative method I'd love to know what it is.

Another issue I experienced was the h100i colour resetting every time I restarted my computer. Found out this only happens when you leave any of the values at 0. Make them at least 1 and they won't reset.


----------



## hidter

I actually tried the gehtto mod myself. So first I pulled the pins holding the window in place, then I bent some of it to the front so I can slide the panel to the front. Then I bent those pins a little to keep the window in place. It worked really well. Pliers did the work. If you look at the image, you can see the left and right pins extending toward the photo.


----------



## delegus612

The easy scratching was one of the reasons I replaced my own side panel window entirely. I plan to change to the Phanteks Enthoo Pro M this September because of temperature issues with my graphics card. Hot air is being trapped beneath it and not exhausting out of the case. Using mATX motherboard for future SLI but cannot do so comfortably in this case.


----------



## trento

Have u tried placing the case on its side, with the window facing up? It may help with the temps, at least for now before u get the new case.


----------



## delegus612

I bought the case to sit beside me on the desk and look into it. Turning it on the side lowers the temp by about 9c after letting DA:I idle in the rainy wetlands for a few hours. From 79 to 70. Taking off window brings temps to 64c


----------



## trento

This means the bottom is in need of some cool air. Perhaps Corsair should have installed taller feet. Guess u can try this as a custom mod.


----------



## delegus612

Or made it possible to use 120mm fans with a mATX motherboard. Only reason I won't use the air 540 is the lack of HDD support in the rear. Don't care to look at them in the front.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Do you guys think I can get non-throttling temperatures from 2 reference cooler 970's with an H100i in push pull and 2 exhaust fans up top? This is what I eventually plan to get, but I would love to know if the temperatures would throttle the performance of the cards?


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> Excellent, thanks. I guess I'll just have to decide if I want to sacrifice upgradeability to SLI and use of all 4 RAM slots for a little breathing room and built in WIFI. I noticed the comparison on the ASUS page states that the Impact can use 32GB RAM but there is only 2x slots.. Surely it is a mistake, as 16GB would be the max for 2 slots?


I think it technically supports 16gb memory sticks which is where you get the 32gb total. Though I don't believe you can find 16gb sticks in non-ecc memory. http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/CT16G3ERSLD4160B?imodule=CT16G3ERSLD4160B

I'm not very far away from stepping up my board for SLI and also something that can get my M.2 up from 1900 to 2800


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> 
> Finally got my gpu, just need a white backplate and to swap psu now


Just curious since you are using Corsair Dominator Platinuum as RAM, do they fit under Cryorig C1 ? If yes, what is the distance between RAM and cooler body? Dont you have issue with temperature on those RAM modules ?


----------



## museumman

been cool reading thru this thread. Heres my attempt at a 240 for gaming and entertainment. Just awaiting the arrival of hard drive converters for my m.2's Have to fit hard drives in a custom mount im working on to hang just above the rad pump combo. once thats done I intend to shorten the sata cable and lose about 250mm of unnecessary cable from the PSU.

Air 240
Asus M7G
4770K
Gskill TridentX 2400C10
R9 290X

Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
Alphacool XT45 120mm rad
XSPC Raystorm cpu block
XSPC Photon 170 res
EK FC R9-290X gpu block
Swiftech MCP355 pump
Bitspower Premium top and cooling on rear of pump
Enzotech fittings
Tygon tubing


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Just curious since you are using Corsair Dominator Platinuum as RAM, do they fit under Cryorig C1 ? If yes, what is the distance between RAM and cooler body? Dont you have issue with temperature on those RAM modules ?


I completely stripped the platinum bars and the c1 still touches them but there are no temp issues with the ram


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> I completely stripped the platinum bars and the c1 still touches them but there are no temp issues with the ram


thanks for reply..so better option is to get low profile modules or another cooler...how are you satisfied with the noise level of Cryorig C1? Is it ok ? I need some little box in living room and dont like the AIO solutions


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> been cool reading thru this thread. Heres my attempt at a 240 for gaming and entertainment. Just awaiting the arrival of hard drive converters for my m.2's Have to fit hard drives in a custom mount im working on to hang just above the rad pump combo. once thats done I intend to shorten the sata cable and lose about 250mm of unnecessary cable from the PSU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Air 240
> Asus M7G
> 4770K
> Gskill TridentX 2400C10
> R9 290X
> 
> Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
> Alphacool XT45 120mm rad
> XSPC Raystorm cpu block
> XSPC Photon 170 res
> EK FC R9-290X gpu block
> Swiftech MCP355 pump
> Bitspower Premium top and cooling on rear of pump
> Enzotech fittings
> Tygon tubing


Really like how your machine turned out.


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> thanks for reply..so better option is to get low profile modules or another cooler...how are you satisfied with the noise level of Cryorig C1? Is it ok ? I need some little box in living room and dont like the AIO solutions


If you want the c1 and are in the market for ram then without a doubt get some LP versions. The c1 is real quiet when i am watching movies but it does eventually get louder if you are heavily gaming. The noise has never bothered me though because i have surround in the living room, would be a different story if it was in my bedroom


----------



## Adelitas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delegus612*
> 
> The easy scratching was one of the reasons I replaced my own side panel window entirely. I plan to change to the Phanteks Enthoo Pro M this September because of temperature issues with my graphics card. Hot air is being trapped beneath it and not exhausting out of the case. Using mATX motherboard for future SLI but cannot do so comfortably in this case.


Is the scratching really that bad? I've been in love with the design of this case for a while now, but I would hate to have it get all scratched up if I'm trying to show off the build inside. Is the node 804 any less scratch prone? I love the dual chamber microATX design


----------



## litework

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adelitas*
> 
> Is the scratching really that bad? I've been in love with the design of this case for a while now, but I would hate to have it get all scratched up if I'm trying to show off the build inside. Is the node 804 any less scratch prone? I love the dual chamber microATX design


It's not terribly noticeable when scratched but it will scratch easy. If it will be something that will bother you, you can get a custom acrylic piece cut and replace it with minimal effort.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> I think it technically supports 16gb memory sticks which is where you get the 32gb total. Though I don't believe you can find 16gb sticks in non-ecc memory. http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/CT16G3ERSLD4160B?imodule=CT16G3ERSLD4160B
> 
> I'm not very far away from stepping up my board for SLI and also something that can get my M.2 up from 1900 to 2800


Got it.. thanks very much. I think I can live with 16GB RAM for now as I do a lot of CAD, Revit (3D Modeling), and 3DS - and it works just fine. I don't believe the RAM usage will exceed 16GB in the near future. Although the usage approaches 12-13GB with a 3D view in Revit open as well as music, chrome, possibly even 3DS as well.

Do you run your OS on your M.2? I've read a few threads saying that the perceived speed of the M.2 might not be worth the price difference between that and an 850 Pro. Just wondering how you use the drive for the speed it can perform at?

My other concern for switching to mITX from mATX is that I want a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti (non-ref) for the varying LED colours. =S I feel like whenever it will be time for an upgrade, I will just buy the latest GPU for a single GPU setup. Also if I go with the new Gigabyte G1 980 Ti, it wouldn't be viable to add in a second as they already run quite hot. Also the built in wifi does grab my attention in the Impact. Why on earth it's in the mITX and not the mATX version is beyond me.


----------



## crash01

Hi guys I have a question for the owners








I have seen pics here and on google but I don't understand what is the height limit regarding GPU. A 980 Strix or even Matrix can fit inside this case? I have seen that PCB could hit the retention system of GPU. There is some easy workaround like cut it?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Thx


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> Do you run your OS on your M.2? I've read a few threads saying that the perceived speed of the M.2 might not be worth the price difference between that and an 850 Pro. Just wondering how you use the drive for the speed it can perform at?
> 
> My other concern for switching to mITX from mATX is that I want a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti (non-ref) for the varying LED colours. =S I feel like whenever it will be time for an upgrade, I will just buy the latest GPU for a single GPU setup. Also if I go with the new Gigabyte G1 980 Ti, it wouldn't be viable to add in a second as they already run quite hot. Also the built in wifi does grab my attention in the Impact. Why on earth it's in the mITX and not the mATX version is beyond me.


Yes I run my OS on the M.2. I'm completely blown away by the performance. I was using an 850 pro prior to switching and the difference is mind boggling. Windows boots in a few seconds, 12 seconds from power button to desktop. Installing things will literally make you giggle when you see how fast the bar moves. I'm pretty sure I've had some level of indecisiveness on every component i've ever purchased for my PC.. except my SM951.. well.. I guess I regret not getting a bigger one. SSD's are cheap as hell now and a 951 is definitely not cheap and it can be a little bit annoying to configure without NVME (though i think some are coming?) I personally love it.. love love love it. Also w/ Impact you only have 4 sata ports.. so the m.2 gives you a 5th drive.

I'm betting this came down to the mITX being pretty limited on connections. With out one PCI-E and a MiniPCIE they really had to pack everything they could into the board. I've been pleased with the WIFI and Bluetooth.. I was traveling all last week so I took my machine with me, it was pretty damn nice having my home machine with me at the hotel and it took up so little space.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Hi guys I have a question for the owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen pics here and on google but I don't understand what is the height limit regarding GPU. A 980 Strix or even Matrix can fit inside this case? I have seen that PCB could hit the retention system of GPU. There is some easy workaround like cut it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


Its not a length issue its the height of the card. I dont think the problem is the PCB hitting the retention system its the the heatpipe hitting the window.


----------



## crash01

Hm thanks!

Talking about 980:
Gigabyte G1 is too long
ASUS Strix/Matrix too big
MSI Gaming?

Thanks


----------



## delegus612

Gigabyte G1 is fine as long as you aren't looking to use push pull.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Hm thanks!
> 
> Talking about 980:
> Gigabyte G1 is too long
> ASUS Strix/Matrix too big
> MSI Gaming?
> 
> Thanks


G1 is fine

Asus strix and MSI I think can work with the 'outside window mod'.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delegus612*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 is fine as long as you aren't looking to use push pull.


Ah thanks awesome!
I have H100i without p/p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> G1 is fine
> 
> Asus strix and MSI I think can work with the 'outside window mod'.


Okay as well

Perfect, thanks guys!
I suggest to OP to add this info in main post


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> been cool reading thru this thread. Heres my attempt at a 240 for gaming and entertainment. Just awaiting the arrival of hard drive converters for my m.2's Have to fit hard drives in a custom mount im working on to hang just above the rad pump combo. once thats done I intend to shorten the sata cable and lose about 250mm of unnecessary cable from the PSU.
> 
> Air 240
> Asus M7G
> 4770K
> Gskill TridentX 2400C10
> R9 290X
> 
> Alphacool UT60 240mm rad
> Alphacool XT45 120mm rad
> XSPC Raystorm cpu block
> XSPC Photon 170 res
> EK FC R9-290X gpu block
> Swiftech MCP355 pump
> Bitspower Premium top and cooling on rear of pump
> Enzotech fittings
> Tygon tubing


I'm pretty sure the inlet/outlet ports on the raystorm are supposed to be horizontal for best performance, just fyi.


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Really like how your machine turned out.


Thanks.









Got sick of waiting for my adapters to show so went and grabbed a Samsung 850Evo 240GB to do me till i can get my raid array done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the inlet/outlet ports on the raystorm are supposed to be horizontal for best performance, just fyi.


Im pretty sure it will be just fine thanks. If there is any difference I imagine it to be like, neglible


----------



## CCX191

I'm new to this forum and I've owned a Corsair carbide air 240 for about 7 months now. i used a GTX 970 STRIX that couldn't fit and used mods that are similar in this forum. I have some photos and discussion about my PC and windows mod here: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2363784/asus-gtx-970-strix-tall-carbide-240.html

as of now I'm going to mod the air 240 to fit my 970 vertically like metallicacids "redefine" case mod
metallicacids redefine:http://www.metallicacidcustoms.com/redefined

fix one:


fix twousing silicon and the stock window (sliced of the sides)


fix three: (using gasket and new acrylic panel)


I will update once I'm done modding my pc to a white/ black build with a vertical gpu


----------



## Hesthrim

This was really helpful to see the comparisons, thanks for posting this!

In terms of the acrylic outer window mod, I've got a few questions that hopefully those who have done it can answer.. there seems to be a few different approaches, and people talk about having an offset of 1-3cm for the outside window with a custom piece of acrylic.. I'm picturing a sort of super shallow acrylic box with 2cm sides, which then mount to the side panel, but that seems like it'd be really unwieldy.

Could any of you fine modders provide insight on the various methods of modding the acrylic to accomodate fat GPUs?


----------



## gazum123

I have the Air 240 got it last week with the following

Air 240
Asus Gene VII MATX MB
i7 4790k
Stock Cooler
16GB Hyper X Blue Ram
Asus 660 OC edition
Corsair 750 CX Build Series CPU
x 2 Corsair AF120 mm Fan's

I had the hyper evo 212 cooler which was amazing for my i7 however I downsized to the air 240 and now it wont fit.

Anyone got any recommendations for air cooling / water cooling and what would be best ?

Would like to keep it as quite as possible.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazum123*
> 
> I have the Air 240 got it last week with the following
> 
> Air 240
> Asus Gene VII MATX MB
> i7 4790k
> Stock Cooler
> 16GB Hyper X Blue Ram
> Asus 660 OC edition
> Corsair 750 CX Build Series CPU
> x 2 Corsair AF120 mm Fan's
> 
> I had the hyper evo 212 cooler which was amazing for my i7 however I downsized to the air 240 and now it wont fit.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations for air cooling / water cooling and what would be best ?
> 
> Would like to keep it as quite as possible.


not sure about the height of your RAM modules but you should consider Cryorig C1


----------



## itsFreezy

Currenly waiting for my 240







Ill be posting pics when its ready and hopefully I can join in too


----------



## itsFreezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCX191*
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I've owned a Corsair carbide air 240 for about 7 months now. i used a GTX 970 STRIX that couldn't fit and used mods that are similar in this forum. I have some photos and discussion about my PC and windows mod here: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2363784/asus-gtx-970-strix-tall-carbide-240.html
> 
> as of now I'm going to mod the air 240 to fit my 970 vertically like metallicacids "redefine" case mod
> metallicacids redefine:http://www.metallicacidcustoms.com/redefined
> 
> fix one:
> 
> 
> fix twousing silicon and the stock window (sliced of the sides)
> 
> 
> fix three: (using gasket and new acrylic panel)
> 
> 
> I will update once I'm done modding my pc to a white/ black build with a vertical gpu


I suppose those lights inside your case are BF's Alchemy strips? How many do you have them and what length(s) ?


----------



## CCX191

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesthrim*
> 
> This was really helpful to see the comparisons, thanks for posting this!
> 
> In terms of the acrylic outer window mod, I've got a few questions that hopefully those who have done it can answer.. there seems to be a few different approaches, and people talk about having an offset of 1-3cm for the outside window with a custom piece of acrylic.. I'm picturing a sort of super shallow acrylic box with 2cm sides, which then mount to the side panel, but that seems like it'd be really unwieldy.
> 
> Could any of you fine modders provide insight on the various methods of modding the acrylic to accomodate fat GPUs?


1. you can heat the window and make a bump.
2.you can also cut a hole...
3.or use a gasket like this with a new acrylic panel :
4. or use the stock window... slice the sides... and use black silicon on it like what i did. an off set for about 5mm-1cm will do the job
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsFreezy*
> 
> I suppose those lights inside your case are BF's Alchemy strips? How many do you have them and what length(s) ?


they are 2 30cm Led strip . I got it for about 10$ each. it came from a local pc shop in a small plastic bag. When i bought it both came with different contrast of green... not sure why... but it doesn't come with any branding. one is stick to the bottom and one is stick to the sides.


----------



## litework

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesthrim*
> 
> Could any of you fine modders provide insight on the various methods of modding the acrylic to accomodate fat GPUs?


You could always just take a hammer to the heatpipe like this genius





=P

(P.S. Don't do that!)


----------



## gprmkr

Anyone know if a EVGA 980ti hybrid would fit?


----------



## HoboTR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> You could always just take a hammer to the heatpipe like this genius
> 
> =P
> 
> (P.S. Don't do that!)


Any negativity on temps with that heatpipes? I'm also considering to do that as well!


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoboTR*
> 
> Any negativity on temps with that heatpipes? I'm also considering to do that as well!


Its actually not a bad solution. Might hurt resale value though. Cant imagine the shape of the heatpipe has any impact on the conductivity of heat.


----------



## way2scary4u

HI, i need some really quick last minute advice on something. SO i really wanted to buy an msi gtx 960 but it doesn't fit in this case. So i have two potions now, buy an EVGA SSC 960 or go with a windforce 960. Both are exactly the same price so which preforms better over all? Also, Pc part picker is telling me the gigabyte windfroce 960 is too large to fit into the case, is that true.


----------



## Stizuner

I would wait a few days and see how the new radeons stack up vs the 960


----------



## litework

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoboTR*
> 
> Any negativity on temps with that heatpipes? I'm also considering to do that as well!


Well it isn't mine, but I doubt it, as long as you're lucky like this guy was. I believe he said two days after temps were still fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Its actually not a bad solution. Might hurt resale value though. Cant imagine the shape of the heatpipe has any impact on the conductivity of heat.


Resale value would be next to nothing, so if you don't mind losing about 80%, go for it. I believe a Corsair employee commented regarding microfractures in the pipes that could cause inefficiencies in the cooling. For all we know it could ruin it entirely and fry the card. Unless we have any experts that could advise us otherwise.

I would recommend simply doing a window mod. All you have to do is switch it from inside to outside. You can put it back, resell the case and card while not risking your GPU and resale value. There is reason I referred to the guy as a "genius" ... and I can assure you it wasn't because he managed to fit his GPU in the case by smashing the heatpipe with a hammer..... It was sarcasm if you still don't catch my drift.


----------



## seblura

This is my build for now
Was thinking of adding an 80mm raid in the back just for fun, but only a single 80mm radiator nor a dual radiator would fit cause of the inlet/outlet on would hit the top of the case.
I will probably keep the 2 fans there just for exhaust (i have some old noiseblockers installed there, some Be quiet Silent wings 2 is on its way aswell!)

I got a 980 TI installed, a backplate in on its way when its in stock, this system is very quiet and very cold.
When im installing the backplate im gonna try and see if i can fit push/pull on the front rad that would be amazing!

CPU idles at 28C-30C
GPU idles at 24C-25C

under load the CPU climbs to 40C meanwhile the highest i've seen the GPU were 45C, the GPU have a small overclock on it aswell (+200 Core clock).


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gprmkr*
> 
> Anyone know if a EVGA 980ti hybrid would fit?


Yep it will fit, since its the same size as the reference card. just install the radiator in the top right (if you have a mitx board) or in the front if you have a Microatx board


----------



## NMoosekeys

Finished my build the other day. Specs:

4690k @ 4.4Ghz with EKWB
980Ti @ stock for now with EKWB
16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 mobo
Corsair RM850 PSU
2 SSD's and a Corsair Black
EK 140mm res and pump combo
XSPC 45mm 240 rad and Noctua NF-F12's
PrimoChill Advance RT 3/8 5/8 tubing
XSPC Black chrome compression fittings

Still need to get LED strips, but this is good enough for now


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Finished my build the other day. Specs:
> 
> 4690k @ 4.4Ghz with EKWB
> 980Ti @ stock for now with EKWB
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
> Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 mobo
> Corsair RM850 PSU
> 2 SSD's and a Corsair Black
> EK 140mm res and pump combo
> XSPC 45mm 240 rad and Noctua NF-F12's
> PrimoChill Advance RT 3/8 5/8 tubing
> XSPC Black chrome compression fittings
> 
> Still need to get LED strips, but this is good enough for now


You could easily fit a radiator in the bottom part of the case.
Whats your temp?


----------



## Aikimaniac

Im more interested if you are able to close the side panel without any problems. would be fine to remove the upper panel just to make picture from above to see how is the distance between water cooling on GPU and the side panel...


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Im more interested if you are able to close the side panel without any problems. would be fine to remove the upper panel just to make picture from above to see how is the distance between water cooling on GPU and the side panel...


The inlet/outlet port on the WB is touching the side panel. but it can be closed with no sign whatsoever of it touching the panel.
Just a really small gap in the bottom section of the panel, can feel the airflow going in.

Dont mind the dust


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Finished my build the other day. Specs:
> 
> 4690k @ 4.4Ghz with EKWB
> 980Ti @ stock for now with EKWB
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
> Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 mobo
> Corsair RM850 PSU
> 2 SSD's and a Corsair Black
> EK 140mm res and pump combo
> XSPC 45mm 240 rad and Noctua NF-F12's
> PrimoChill Advance RT 3/8 5/8 tubing
> XSPC Black chrome compression fittings


What temps are you getting?


----------



## litework

Finally satisfied enough to show off my build.




Whole album


http://imgur.com/VIr5q

 with partpicker link in the imgur description.


----------



## Stizuner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litework*
> 
> Finally satisfied enough to show off my build. Here she is. Bonus if you can tell me how many Gabe Newells you can see. (By coincidence it was picture 11*33*!) _Gasp_
> 
> Whole album
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VIr5q
> 
> with partpicker link in the imgur description.


Nice build... LOVE your desk.


----------



## litework

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stizuner*
> 
> Nice build... LOVE your desk.


Thx! Mum picked that up a while back. Good space for writing/sketching and shelving. Only issues are my chair at home and at work are too low for the desks. It drives me nuts and not exactly wrist-friendly. Might look into a dxracer or maxnomic.

I'm keeping the computer on the shelf underneath; it was just on top for the glamour shots.


----------



## RaiSensei

Hi,
after following this thread for a while, i've decided to post, Just ordered by Corsair Carbide Air 240 in White, can't wait to get it,

This is the first part in my build, haven't built a PC in 14 years, actually haven't used a Windows PC in 14 years...
but it had to be done, for gaming and media

Plans so far:

Corsair Air 240 White (awaiting delivery)
Asus Maximus VII Gene (26th June Order)
Corsair H100i GTX Cpu AIO Cooler (June 26th Order)
16GB Corsair Ram (July Order)
Samsung 120GB 850 Evo SSD (July Order)
Samsung 250GB 850 Evo SSD (August Order)
Intel i7 4970K (August Order)
EVGA 970 SC (x2) (September Order)
Corsair HX750i Power Supply (September Order)
Corsair K65 KB
Corsair M65 Mouse

any opinions on the build will be appreciated


----------



## Hesthrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaiSensei*
> 
> Hi,
> after following this thread for a while, i've decided to post, Just ordered by Corsair Carbide Air 240 in White, can't wait to get it,
> 
> This is the first part in my build, haven't built a PC in 14 years, actually haven't used a Windows PC in 14 years...
> but it had to be done, for gaming and media
> 
> Plans so far:
> 
> Corsair Air 240 White (awaiting delivery)
> Asus Maximus VII Gene (26th June Order)
> Corsair H100i GTX Cpu AIO Cooler (June 26th Order)
> 16GB Corsair Ram (July Order)
> Samsung 120GB 850 Evo SSD (July Order)
> Samsung 250GB 850 Evo SSD (August Order)
> Intel i7 4970K (August Order)
> EVGA 970 SC (x2) (September Order)
> Corsair 750 Power Supply (September Order)
> Corsair K65 KB
> Corsair M65 Mouse
> 
> any opinions on the build will be appreciated


Before you buy any of these parts, I would urge you to consider waiting for Skylake. it's a new platform, with updated I/0, way more PCIe lanes, and 6th gen. Intel Core CPUs. Launch date is August 15th, so two months away.

In your position, I would set aside the money I'd spend on everything and then buy a Skylake build in late Aug/early Sept. all in one shot.

The wait is worth it.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Can a slim fan still fit on the bottom with dual graphics cards? Was thinking of migrating to this case and SLI'ing in the future.


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hesthrim*
> 
> Before you buy any of these parts, I would urge you to consider waiting for Skylake. it's a new platform, with updated I/0, way more PCIe lanes, and 6th gen. Intel Core CPUs. Launch date is August 15th, so two months away.
> 
> In your position, I would set aside the money I'd spend on everything and then buy a Skylake build in late Aug/early Sept. all in one shot.
> 
> The wait is worth it.


The wait would be worth it for GPU pricing too. I still haven't seen the price cuts that are coming on the 970/980 make their way into retail channels yet.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Can a slim fan still fit on the bottom with dual graphics cards? Was thinking of migrating to this case and SLI'ing in the future.


no. not without any modification at least.

btw, i realised removing the dust filters improved airflow and temps slightly.

*Corsair's dust filter blocks about 40% of the airflow. Used on the exhaust side, it blocks over 50%. With this solid new evidence of just how restrictive the dust filters in the Corsair Air 240 are, there's no getting around my need to revisit this build with all filters removed. Yes, PC silencing is an iterative process.*

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1430-page10.html


----------



## jezzer

Small upgrade for my air 240, 980 Ti G1
If the card was 1cm longer it would not have fit








Other hardware still the same


----------



## gprmkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> the other side panel houses the cables. not a very pleasant sight. any reason for considering that?


Some folks here have really good cable management on that compartment. Would probably look good with a clear panel . I guess I'm just trying to come up with different ways to mod this case lol.

This is my work in progress:


----------



## ZahariasX

New card arrived so my new rig is finally complete!
Processor:
Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
Memory:
16GB (2 x8GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz DDR3 10-12-12-31
Storage:
250GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD / 160GB Intel 320 Series SSD / 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black / 2TB Western Digital Caviar Green
Video Card:
NVIDIA Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC
Motherboard:
ASUS Maximus VII Gene
CPU Cooler:
Corsair H100i GTX
Power Supply:
Corsair HX850i 850W


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gprmkr*
> 
> Some folks here have really good cable management on that compartment. Would probably look good with a clear panel . I guess I'm just trying to come up with different ways to mod this case lol.
> 
> This is my work in progress:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gprmkr*


yea, like this.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gprmkr*
> 
> Some folks here have really good cable management on that compartment. Would probably look good with a clear panel . I guess I'm just trying to come up with different ways to mod this case lol.
> 
> This is my work in progress:


yea, like this.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> New card arrived so my new rig is finally complete!
> Processor:
> Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
> Memory:
> 16GB (2 x8GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz DDR3 10-12-12-31
> Storage:
> 250GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD / 160GB Intel 320 Series SSD / 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black / 2TB Western Digital Caviar Green
> Video Card:
> NVIDIA Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC
> Motherboard:
> ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> CPU Cooler:
> Corsair H100i GTX
> Power Supply:
> Corsair HX850i 850W


Heya..nice config...its almost same except the green class WD. Just curious about what is the noice leven. I will have this config placed in room with sleeping baby inside so no loud rig is acceptable by my wife..


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Heya..nice config...its almost same except the green class WD. Just curious about what is the noice leven. I will have this config placed in room with sleeping baby inside so no loud rig is acceptable by my wife..


It's fairly quiet on idle since the GPU and PSU fans stay off til certain temperatures and the other fans are spinning at low RPM. The GPU gets a little loud (though not too bad) while under heavy load so not sure how acceptable it'd be.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> It's fairly quiet on idle since the GPU and PSU fans stay off til certain temperatures and the other fans are spinning at low RPM. The GPU gets a little loud (though not too bad) while under heavy load so not sure how acceptable it'd be.


0 Db would be best







but looks like it would be necessary to test and once my wife gets upset, giving her my credit card for one day as excuse


----------



## Bdonedge

Hey guys, thinking about building a living room PC with this case and using an old 6970 I have laying around. Will that card fit in this case?

I see a bunch of people using a a 970 but I don't know if that card is longer. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about building a living room PC with this case and using an old 6970 I have laying around. Will that card fit in this case?
> 
> I see a bunch of people using a a 970 but I don't know if that card is longer. Any help would be appreciated


It really depends on what model you have. I see several 6970s are over 11" long. I have the G1 980 Ti which is just shy of 11" and it has practically no room to spare (with a H100i GTX mounted at the front). If you were just using the front for intake fans you'd have a little extra clearance.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about building a living room PC with this case and using an old 6970 I have laying around. Will that card fit in this case?
> 
> I see a bunch of people using a a 970 but I don't know if that card is longer. Any help would be appreciated


You can fit a GPU up to 290mm, so you may want to check that 6970's length to be sure.


----------



## trento

Gpu length is about 310mm as long as you're not doing a push-pull at the front


----------



## Bdonedge

It says my 6970 is 297mm, so either I gotta find a wicked thin fan or use something else?


----------



## trento

297mm will fit. There's no need for thin fans


----------



## Lordsteve666

So I've had this bad boy up and running for around 2 weeks now and love the looks of it.

Found out shortly after building it my reused PSU has some really nasty coil whine going on which is driving me nuts! I'd never noticed in my old Antec 900 case as it was under the desk but with the 240 being on my desk it drives me up the wall! So that'll be getting replaced with something like a modular Corsair PSU later this year. This will also allow me to tidy up my spaghetti of cables I've hidden in there!









Only major issue i'm having is the sheer volume of dust the thing hoovers up. With 2 120mm fans on pull on the front it really sucks in a load of dust and even with the filter still in place it's quite obvious on the windowed panel that dust is building up really fast.
I took the filter off the exhaust side (r-side as my case sits window up) and the airflow there is very nice.

Anyone got any suggestions for decent filters that won't block too much airflow for the front fans? Eventually there'll be a 120mm rad in there in push/pull an I don't really want it filling with muck.
Also mounting filters on the case is out as there's no way to do it without ruining the looks. Could sandwich them between the outer case and internal frame but the front panel is a bit tricky to remove to clean any filters in such a position.

I know filters restrict airflow but whilst I don't object to cleaning the case out every few months the dust being taken up is way too noticeable on the window for my fussy tastes!


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> So I've had this bad boy up and running for around 2 weeks now and love the looks of it.
> 
> Found out shortly after building it my reused PSU has some really nasty coil whine going on which is driving me nuts! I'd never noticed in my old Antec 900 case as it was under the desk but with the 240 being on my desk it drives me up the wall! So that'll be getting replaced with something like a modular Corsair PSU later this year. This will also allow me to tidy up my spaghetti of cables I've hidden in there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only major issue i'm having is the sheer volume of dust the thing hoovers up. With 2 120mm fans on pull on the front it really sucks in a load of dust and even with the filter still in place it's quite obvious on the windowed panel that dust is building up really fast.
> I took the filter off the exhaust side (r-side as my case sits window up) and the airflow there is very nice.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions for decent filters that won't block too much airflow for the front fans? Eventually there'll be a 120mm rad in there in push/pull an I don't really want it filling with muck.
> Also mounting filters on the case is out as there's no way to do it without ruining the looks. Could sandwich them between the outer case and internal frame but the front panel is a bit tricky to remove to clean any filters in such a position.
> 
> I know filters restrict airflow but whilst I don't object to cleaning the case out every few months the dust being taken up is way too noticeable on the window for my fussy tastes!


i removed both filters. The front had way too much dust and the exhaust filter was too restrictive. As these filters are not easily removed, it was best to not have them on again. In its place, I used 120mm magnetic filters. They can be mounted inside and easily removed for cleaning at least.

I only use one top exhaust fan so I did not place a filter there. The other two are covered though. It's not a perfect solution but at least it helps keep out some dust.

The only downside is they don't filter out light as well as the stock filter, so I now get to see the fans. As I use Noctua brown fans, it's not exactly a pleasant sight.


----------



## svictorcc

Does anyone here know if there is enough clearance for 3x240 radiators in this case (considering ITX mobo and 270mm length GFX)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Asus11

Ghetto mod 101



yup thats the pump/res you can see poking out the top,

I could not be bothered to go all out and get a drill, was in a mood to get it w/ced in a day...

well anyway gpu is cool but cpu hits 99c on stock cooler lmao









time for a cpu block and and fit the 2nd rad.. and maybe this time drill holds for the pump bracket instead of wedging them in the ssd cage holes


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Ghetto mod 101
> 
> 
> 
> yup thats the pump/res you can see poking out the top,
> 
> I could not be bothered to go all out and get a drill, was in a mood to get it w/ced in a day...
> 
> well anyway gpu is cool but cpu hits 99c on stock cooler lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for a cpu block and and fit the 2nd rad.. and maybe this time drill holds for the pump bracket instead of wedging them in the ssd cage holes


I think we have the same pump/res, I suggest you try mounting it like this so it doesn't stick out the top. Unfortunately that's the best pic I have of the rear chamber atm.


----------



## svictorcc

Do you guys know if there is enough clearance for 3x240 radiators in this case (considering ITX mobo and 270mm length GFX)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Do you guys know if there is enough clearance for 3x240 radiators in this case (considering ITX mobo and 270mm length GFX)?
> Thanks in advance!


I'd say no chance for triple 240s. Not without SERIOUS modding.


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Do you guys know if there is enough clearance for 3x240 radiators in this case (considering ITX mobo and 270mm length GFX)?
> Thanks in advance!


With an ITX mobo you can fit two 240mms in the front chamber, and I saw a build a while back where the guy cut out another 120mm fan mount in the rear chamber's side panel, so that he could fit a 240mm rad back there as well. Barring modding though, no.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bart*
> 
> I'd say no chance for triple 240s. Not without SERIOUS modding.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> With an ITX mobo you can fit two 240mms in the front chamber, and I saw a build a while back where the guy cut out another 120mm fan mount in the rear chamber's side panel, so that he could fit a 240mm rad back there as well. Barring modding though, no.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> New card arrived so my new rig is finally complete!
> Processor:
> Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
> Memory:
> 16GB (2 x8GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz DDR3 10-12-12-31
> Storage:
> 250GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD / 160GB Intel 320 Series SSD / 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black / 2TB Western Digital Caviar Green
> Video Card:
> NVIDIA Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC
> Motherboard:
> ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> CPU Cooler:
> Corsair H100i GTX
> Power Supply:
> Corsair HX850i 850W


That's an mATX board right? How did you end up mounting the 120mm fans to the bottom of the case?


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> That's an mATX board right? How did you end up mounting the 120mm fans to the bottom of the case?


Yeah it is. So what I did was I picked up two Raijintek Aeolus B Bw Slim 120mm fans. These fans are only 13mm thick but you're still not able to mount them out of the box as an intake because the blades will hit the case. What I did was buy 4 rubber washers about a mm or two thick and placed them between the fan and the case. This lifted the fans just enough that the blades don't hit the case when they spin and the fans are still just low enough to sneak under the motherboard. It's a tight fit.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> Yeah it is. So what I did was I picked up two Raijintek Aeolus B Bw Slim 120mm fans. These fans are only 13mm thick but you're still not able to mount them out of the box as an intake because the blades will hit the case. What I did was buy 4 rubber washers about a mm or two thick and placed them between the fan and the case. This lifted the fans just enough that the blades don't hit the case when they spin and the fans are still just low enough to sneak under the motherboard. It's a tight fit.


Awesome, now I gotta get the measurements on both our cases (Asus Z97m-Plus) to see if I can do the same thing. While I can just zip tie 2 corner's on each fan and never know it, my OCD won't allow me to look at my case knowing something is zip tied down









*EDIT*:

I should be good.

MAXIMUS VII GENE
Micro ATX Form Factor
9.6 inch x 9.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm )

Z97M-PLUS
Micro ATX Form Factor
9.6 inch x 8.8 inch ( 24.4 cm x 22.4 cm )


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Awesome, now I gotta get the measurements on both our cases (Asus Z97m-Plus) to see if I can do the same thing. While I can just zip tie 2 corner's on each fan and never know it, my OCD won't allow me to look at my case knowing something is zip tied down


The motherboards are almost the same size. In no way is yours longer so it should work just fine for you as well!


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> The motherboards are almost the same size. In no way is yours longer so it should work just fine for you as well!


I'm guessing with mine being a little shorter I could go 14mm and not need the washers like maybe the Noctua?

http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooling-A-Series-NF-A9x14/dp/B009NQM7V2/ref=pd_sim_147_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WN01AC6WKG0X4K7KAXC

well actually now that I look at it that's not a 120 but a 92? Odd size, dunno if could use that.


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm guessing with mine being a little shorter I could go 14mm and not need the washers like maybe the Noctua?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Low-Profile-Cooling-A-Series-NF-A9x14/dp/B009NQM7V2/ref=pd_sim_147_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=1WN01AC6WKG0X4K7KAXC
> 
> well actually now that I look at it that's not a 120 but a 92? Odd size, dunno if could use that.


Honestly not sure in which way yours is shorter (Top to bottom or left to right). It's the same length one of the two ways and shorter the other. A 92mm won't reach the mounting rails on the bottom unfortunately. Not completely sure if there's a way to mount it or not.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> Honestly not sure in which way yours is shorter (Top to bottom or left to right). It's the same length one of the two ways and shorter the other. A 92mm won't reach the mounting rails on the bottom unfortunately. Not completely sure if there's a way to mount it or not.


I gotcha.

This one looks like the blades wouldn't touch anything but it could just be the angles.

http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-Slip-Stream-120mm-SY1212SL12L/dp/B002CYPWTG/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1435082764&sr=1-4&keywords=Slim+120mm+fans

Guess I'll just have to pick one and maybe pickup different size rubber washers from lowes.


----------



## Ronsil

Hi all......

Just wanted to share my Corsair 240 build. It has taken me around 3 weeks and lots of Acrylic Tube!!! to get here! (this is first time I have used acrylic)
It is nearly complete just some little bits to add and move around.

I have managed to put a 240 Rad in the front and a 120 Rad in the rear, temps seem great on the cpu and gpu under load so all in all happy......... So far!!!


----------



## ZahariasX

Does anyone know if it's possible to close the side panel with an EVGA Hybrid card installed? I worked it out that'd you have maybe an inch of space to bend the tubing a bit. I wasn't thrilled with how loud the 980 Ti G1 got under load in this case, so it's been returned.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> Honestly not sure in which way yours is shorter (Top to bottom or left to right). It's the same length one of the two ways and shorter the other. A 92mm won't reach the mounting rails on the bottom unfortunately. Not completely sure if there's a way to mount it or not.


One of the things I forgot to ask you is simply how well those slim bottom fans are doing? How much did they drop the temp of your vid card? I have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX and unlike most my card doesn't idle around 30-32c with no fan on, maybe its just this case but I have to keep my vid card fans around 30% to idle at those temps so that's why I'm looking at putting the slims in like yours but wondering how much of an impact it made, especially with the case sitting upright.


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> One of the things I forgot to ask you is simply how well those slim bottom fans are doing? How much did they drop the temp of your vid card? I have the EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX and unlike most my card doesn't idle around 30-32c with no fan on, maybe its just this case but I have to keep my vid card fans around 30% to idle at those temps so that's why I'm looking at putting the slims in like yours but wondering how much of an impact it made, especially with the case sitting upright.


The card is going to run a little hotter on idle by default as the fans are off. It's not bad for the card as if it gets too hot the fans would kick in and it's completely silent otherwise. The fan only shaved off 1 or 2ºC. I can't tell you what 2 fans would do though. I'm still waiting for my 4pin y-splitter to arrive. Not to mention I have returned the card as I didn't like the fan noise while gaming. Also to note I did test the case with the window facing up. And that dropped temps another 2-3ºC.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> The card is going to run a little hotter on idle by default as the fans are off. It's not bad for the card as if it gets too hot the fans would kick in and it's completely silent otherwise. The fan only shaved off 1 or 2ºC. I can't tell you what 2 fans would do though. I'm still waiting for my 4pin y-splitter to arrive. Not to mention I have returned the card as I didn't like the fan noise while gaming. Also to note I did test the case with the window facing up. And that dropped temps another 2-3ºC.


Well with my vid card fans on default, (being off till card hits 60), I idle around 43-47c and I just rather it be lower without running the fans is all, I fully accept 99% of what I'm wanting is just me being anal.

So you have no fans in the bottom now then? What fans (if any) are you going to be putting in the bottom? Yea I thought about flipping the case but I'm not entirely sure why that changes the temp or what, if any fans needs changed around when in that position. This weekend my Noctua fans should arrive for the H100i and top exhaust. I also have a swiftech pwm 8port controller on the way in case I want to go ahead and get the bottom fans and rear 80mm's.


----------



## ZahariasX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Well with my vid card fans on default, (being off till card hits 60), I idle around 43-47c and I just rather it be lower without running the fans is all, I fully accept 99% of what I'm wanting is just me being anal.
> 
> So you have no fans in the bottom now then? What fans (if any) are you going to be putting in the bottom? Yea I thought about flipping the case but I'm not entirely sure why that changes the temp or what, if any fans needs changed around when in that position. This weekend my Noctua fans should arrive for the H100i and top exhaust. I also have a swiftech pwm 8port controller on the way in case I want to go ahead and get the bottom fans and rear 80mm's.


With a single fan in the bottom I was idling around 40-50ºC with the vid card fans off I believe.

I have one fan running in the bottom right now. I just have no way to connect both at the same time at the moment til the y-cable arrives. It reduces temps slightly because more air is able to come in the bottom (side) once it's on it's side. At this point you'd only be reducing room for the PSU exhaust, which doesn't need much anyway. However I find the case looks much better oriented upright.


----------



## JynxLee

Yes I like my window on the side, this is my first case with a window. I always preferred the stealthy look but this time around I've bought so much nice hardware its fun to see it all. Luckily if I did flip it I have an EVGA Supernova G2 on ECO so I haven't had my PSU fan kick on since I first installed it over a month ago. I wonder if having that on normal and exhausting air out the back would matter since its in its own chamber.


----------



## PseudoSim

Hey all. Im finally getting around to getting a CPU cooler and I was looking at it being 240mm. However; I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 which is rather long and I was wondering what kind of rads would be compatible; as well as whether I would need to chose a slimmer rad or a thicker one.

Also on this is somewhat new territory and am looking for rec's.

Thanks.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PseudoSim*
> 
> Hey all. Im finally getting around to getting a CPU cooler and I was looking at it being 240mm. However; I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 which is rather long and I was wondering what kind of rads would be compatible; as well as whether I would need to chose a slimmer rad or a thicker one.
> 
> Also on this is somewhat new territory and am looking for rec's.
> 
> Thanks.


G1 fits with h105 which is thicker than h100i and h100 gtx and the h105 uses a 38mm rad.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Have anyone used a 240mm rad on the bottom with mAtx mobo? Corsair website says you can't. Does that means its not recommanded, or impossible because it's blocked by the motherboard?


----------



## Hesthrim

The rad system generally will be too thick (high?) and will bump against PCIe slots and other stuff on the motherboard. There are exceptions of course, but component selection needs to be perfect to try to exploit one.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks, I'll see for myself when I get the case.

I'm planning on using 3 thin 240mm rads and 1 GPU with mAtx, so I should be fine.


----------



## seblura

Its blocked you cant even fit standard 25mm fans down in the bottom with a matx board


----------



## seblura

Why not just go mitx if you only use 1 GPU :S


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsil*
> 
> Hi all......
> 
> Just wanted to share my Corsair 240 build. It has taken me around 3 weeks and lots of Acrylic Tube!!! to get here! (this is first time I have used acrylic)
> It is nearly complete just some little bits to add and move around.
> 
> I have managed to put a 240 Rad in the front and a 120 Rad in the rear, temps seem great on the cpu and gpu under load so all in all happy......... So far!!!


Incredible beautiful rig man, congrats








I still don't get how is the loop distributed. It's a dual loop?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> Why not just go mitx if you only use 1 GPU :S


Less choices though :/


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Have anyone used a 240mm rad on the bottom with mAtx mobo? Corsair website says you can't. Does that means its not recommanded, or impossible because it's blocked by the motherboard?


The front panel headers on the bottom of the mobo prevent fitting a rad or fans there with an matx board. Where do you plan to fit another 240mm rad besides the front? It can't fit along the top because there isn't enough room unless you don't put fans on it. You can mod the psu chamber's side panel to fit a 240mm, though.


----------



## Asus11

has anyone noticed that the GPU doesn't seat 100% in this case? towards the I/O


----------



## JynxLee

So I'm still working on the best air flow with this case especially since my Noctura's came in and I have some questions I wanted to get your all's opinion on. I get the whole "heat rises" so top fan exhaust etc etc but honestly, it shouldn't really matter with this case. This case isn't so tall that the ambient air is going to be any different above the case than it is in front of the case. And isn't so tall that the heat from other components is going to be in the case long enough that it HAS to flow upwards to get out. Were talking inches here between air above the case and air directly in front of your case.

I, like a lot of others have a H100i AIO which we can only put in the front. Right now mine is an intake with the Noctural F12's in push. My CPU temps just during normal PC use are between 25C-32C so no problems there. Then I have 2 Noctura's up top as exhaust. My GPU and MOBO temps I'd like to see lower.

To me, especially with this case, RAD and GPU location, wouldn't it make more sense to have the top fan's as intake (again the air here will be no different than front fan intakes unless you have a fire above your case). And the front RAD as exhaust? And maybe even a fan or 2 on the bottom as intake as well? So everything inside the case is getting bombarded with cold air above and below from outside and then that cold air going through the RAD exhausting to the front. This just seems to make more sense to me here in both air flow and air coolness.

Does anyone have any thoughts here or have there setup this way to provide some temps and info?

Or at the end of the day, with my front intake, top 2 exhaust would it be just as good to slap the 2 80mm exhaust on the rear? I'm just concerned about more air flow around the GPU while maintaining air flow.

Thanks!


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> So I'm still working on the best air flow with this case especially since my Noctura's came in and I have some questions I wanted to get your all's opinion on. I get the whole "heat rises" so top fan exhaust etc etc but honestly, it shouldn't really matter with this case. This case isn't so tall that the ambient air is going to be any different above the case than it is in front of the case. And isn't so tall that the heat from other components is going to be in the case long enough that it HAS to flow upwards to get out. Were talking inches here between air above the case and air directly in front of your case.
> 
> I, like a lot of others have a H100i AIO which we can only put in the front. Right now mine is an intake with the Noctural F12's in push. My CPU temps just during normal PC use are between 25C-32C so no problems there. Then I have 2 Noctura's up top as exhaust. My GPU and MOBO temps I'd like to see lower.
> 
> To me, especially with this case, RAD and GPU location, wouldn't it make more sense to have the top fan's as intake (again the air here will be no different than front fan intakes unless you have a fire above your case). And the front RAD as exhaust? And maybe even a fan or 2 on the bottom as intake as well? So everything inside the case is getting bombarded with cold air above and below from outside and then that cold air going through the RAD exhausting to the front. This just seems to make more sense to me here in both air flow and air coolness.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts here or have there setup this way to provide some temps and info?
> 
> Or at the end of the day, with my front intake, top 2 exhaust would it be just as good to slap the 2 80mm exhaust on the rear? I'm just concerned about more air flow around the GPU while maintaining air flow.
> 
> Thanks!


I have been testing around this scenario since you have sooo many fan locations in this case.
i currently have:
1 Radiator bot (intake), 1 Radiator front (Intake) 1 Radiator PSU chamber (Intake) 2 fans on top (intake) 2 fans in rear exhaust, before i had the 2 fans on top exhausting aswell, the switch from exhaust to intake were not that significant, maybe 1-2 degree less.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> So I'm still working on the best air flow with this case especially since my Noctura's came in and I have some questions I wanted to get your all's opinion on. I get the whole "heat rises" so top fan exhaust etc etc but honestly, it shouldn't really matter with this case. This case isn't so tall that the ambient air is going to be any different above the case than it is in front of the case. And isn't so tall that the heat from other components is going to be in the case long enough that it HAS to flow upwards to get out. Were talking inches here between air above the case and air directly in front of your case.
> 
> I, like a lot of others have a H100i AIO which we can only put in the front. Right now mine is an intake with the Noctural F12's in push. My CPU temps just during normal PC use are between 25C-32C so no problems there. Then I have 2 Noctura's up top as exhaust. My GPU and MOBO temps I'd like to see lower.
> 
> To me, especially with this case, RAD and GPU location, wouldn't it make more sense to have the top fan's as intake (again the air here will be no different than front fan intakes unless you have a fire above your case). And the front RAD as exhaust? And maybe even a fan or 2 on the bottom as intake as well? So everything inside the case is getting bombarded with cold air above and below from outside and then that cold air going through the RAD exhausting to the front. This just seems to make more sense to me here in both air flow and air coolness.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts here or have there setup this way to provide some temps and info?
> 
> Or at the end of the day, with my front intake, top 2 exhaust would it be just as good to slap the 2 80mm exhaust on the rear? I'm just concerned about more air flow around the GPU while maintaining air flow.
> 
> Thanks!


Heya









no computer case is so big that the ambient temperatures could be different in front and on top or back of case..except you have computer like this








http://vintageprintable.swivelchair...Design-Interior-Photo-1960s-computer-room.jpg

P.S. Its Noctua and not Noctura


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> P.S. Its Noctua and not Noctura


it was almost 1am and I had 25 browser tabs open researching, give me a break


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> has anyone noticed that the GPU doesn't seat 100% in this case? towards the I/O


I've never heard of this before. Is it more on the GPU not lining up with the I/O panel? or more like the GPU being prevented from seating properly? You have photos?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I've never heard of this before. Is it more on the GPU not lining up with the I/O panel? or more like the GPU being prevented from seating properly? You have photos?


it seems like the rear of the case spacing is obstruction it from going in flush or the alignment of the case itself,

I have even taken the rear I/O off the gpu and it still doesn't seat 100%

will post some pictures


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Hmm very interesting.. post some pics whenever you can, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## DomiZGamer

Hello all,

For months now I have been deciding between the Corsair Air 240, 540 or the 350D.

Today, finally I settled for a white and black build in the 350D, but I was searching online and realised that the windforce card does fit in the air 240 with a h100i, so I was wondering would this build work in a air 240 or is it better to go with the 350D?

List:

Corsair Air 240 Arctic White

EVGA X99 Micro

i7 5960X

Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 32GB 2666Mhz RAM

Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD

WD Black 2TB

Corsair AX1200i

Corsair White Sleeved 24-Pin cable for Axi Series + Corsair Professionally Sleeved Cables (White)

Asus USB Wi-Fi Card AC-55

Corsair H100i GTX

Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition x 3

Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming (Windforce)

I have more questions.

Will this build be relatively quiet?

Since the G1 isn't a blower card will the 3 fans be enough ventilation or will the G1 overheat and eventually die?

The 980 Ti G1 is 295mm, while the 970 and 980 Windforce are both over 310 or something like that, so will it fit and have headroom for the h100i gtx?

Overall, is this a good idea, or should I stick with the 350D, please if You know leave a reply









P.S If this all works out I promise a full showcase on PCPartPicker of the build with a video, pictures, and elaborate description on benchmarks.

Peace.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DomiZGamer*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> For months now I have been deciding between the Corsair Air 240, 540 or the 350D.
> 
> Today, finally I settled for a white and black build in the 350D, but I was searching online and realised that the windforce card does fit in the air 240 with a h100i, so I was wondering would this build work in a air 240 or is it better to go with the 350D?
> 
> List:
> 
> Corsair Air 240 Arctic White
> 
> EVGA X99 Micro
> 
> i7 5960X
> 
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 32GB 2666Mhz RAM
> 
> Samsung 850 Pro 512GB SSD
> 
> WD Black 2TB
> 
> Corsair AX1200i
> 
> Corsair White Sleeved 24-Pin cable for Axi Series + Corsair Professionally Sleeved Cables (White)
> 
> Asus USB Wi-Fi Card AC-55
> 
> Corsair H100i GTX
> 
> Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition x 3
> 
> Gigabyte Geforce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming (Windforce)
> 
> I have more questions.
> 
> Will this build be relatively quiet?
> 
> Since the G1 isn't a blower card will the 3 fans be enough ventilation or will the G1 overheat and eventually die?
> 
> The 980 Ti G1 is 295mm, while the 970 and 980 Windforce are both over 310 or something like that, so will it fit and have headroom for the h100i gtx?
> 
> Overall, is this a good idea, or should I stick with the 350D, please if You know leave a reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S If this all works out I promise a full showcase on PCPartPicker of the build with a video, pictures, and elaborate description on benchmarks.
> 
> Peace.


There are several post's on here of people using the Windforce and H100i. Just from what I'm seeing/reading throughout this thread it's fine.

Now, with a single card getting hot, it really hasn't been an issue for anyone I can tell. I recommend setting a custom fan curve on the GPU even at idle but that's just personal preference and I like a certain temperature.

As far as the 350D, your temperatures would be better compared to the 240 but nothing so extreme that the scale tips so far in one direction or the other. So I would base that one on personal preference. I took the 240 for the dual chamber's and cube design, it was something I hadn't used before and honestly I just thought it would be "cool", not everything has a scientific backing








. If you go for the 240 invest in some good fan's since your going to be spending a decent amount of money on the hardware. And really you should be fine.


----------



## cyoung89

Has anyone had any luck trying to polish out marks on the side window? When I received my case, it had 2 small blemishes on it. I have been hesitant about trying anything, but now they are starting to bother me a little more.

Another thing I was curious about was removing the whole front usb section, filling it, and putting a single power button. I'm sure someone has done it before(on any case), I'm just curious how hard this would be.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DomiZGamer*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Will this build be relatively quiet?


I have had both cases.

350d is quieter and easier to work in. Card also ran a lot cooler in 350d.

Air 240 is nice, small and will take a little experience to work in. No cabling required. More panels have to be removed to get to a job done so case takes more time to do stuff.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> I have had both cases.
> 
> 350d is quieter and easier to work in. Card also ran a lot cooler in 350d.
> 
> Air 240 is nice, small and will take a little experience to work in. No cabling required. More panels have to be removed to get to a job done so case takes more time to do stuff.


Pretty much this. The 240 will teach you certain disciplines of working in a case while making you lazy with other (dual chamber). Working on other cases though such as the R4, cabling needs more attention but is easier to do than the 240 (unless you just don't do it and stuff them all in the back).


----------



## JynxLee

On a side note,

I currently have my H100i in push intake w/ 2 Noctua NF-F12's and just replaced my top 2 exhaust with 2 Noctua NF-F12's.

I'm debating putting another NF-F12 on the bottom as an intake. Anyone have any experience with this setup to know if it will be worth doing at all? I just don't like where my video card temps are at during idle with vid card fan's off. There certainly within the accepted temp's though. However I don't want to buy another Noctua if were looking at 0-1 degree difference. I know someone back on page 50 I believe it was has ever port available decked out with Noctua's and has pretty good temps but with an open vented case like this I just don't want that many fans running on my desk so where I'm at now may be the perfect balance I don't know.


----------



## DomiZGamer

If the 350D is quieter and easier to work in, that's exactly what I'm aiming for







.

I've decided on every single part for my build except for the graphics card.

I am debating between these:

Getting 1 Gigabyte Windforce G1 980 Ti to play in 3440x1440

Getting 2 EVGA Reference 980 Ti's to play in 3840x2160

Getting 2 EVGA Geforce GTX Titan X's to play in 3840x2160.

The reason I am debating between reference and windforce is because I heard that in a smaller case the blower style cooler is more efficient, since it pushes air out the case while the G1 just stays inside, which is fine for 1 card but for SLI in a small case is risky in terms of temps, since the cards might have a difficult time breathing.

I am really for the Windforce since they deliver as good as Titan X or even better in some cases performance but since one member in between pages 20-30 posted that the cards have high temperatures when in SLI in a tight spot, even though they perform well.

Honestly, if the reference 980 Ti's or Titan X's are quite loud but don't over heat and burn my case open I am fine with the noise, but the reference also get warm.

So, reaching out to You the community, what should I get for the 350D?

a) Gigabyte Windforce G1 Gaming 980 Ti Single Card

b) Gigabyte Windforce G1 Gaming 980 Ti SLI

c) Geforce GTX 980 Ti Reference SLI

d) Geforce GTX Titan X SC reference SLI

Peace


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> Has anyone had any luck trying to polish out marks on the side window? When I received my case, it had 2 small blemishes on it. I have been hesitant about trying anything, but now they are starting to bother me a little more.


Post some photos if you can, I'd like to see how noticeable those marks are. I know a couple of people who used one of those plastic polish kits, I think it was this *one*.. seems to work fine.

But if those blemishes are really bothering you, we can always get you a replacement panel via RMA. All you have to do is submit a request. Corsair.force.com


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DomiZGamer*
> 
> If the 350D is quieter and easier to work in, that's exactly what I'm aiming for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've decided on every single part for my build except for the graphics card.
> 
> I am debating between these:
> 
> Getting 1 Gigabyte Windforce G1 980 Ti to play in 3440x1440
> 
> Getting 2 EVGA Reference 980 Ti's to play in 3840x2160
> 
> Getting 2 EVGA Geforce GTX Titan X's to play in 3840x2160.
> 
> The reason I am debating between reference and windforce is because I heard that in a smaller case the blower style cooler is more efficient, since it pushes air out the case while the G1 just stays inside, which is fine for 1 card but for SLI in a small case is risky in terms of temps, since the cards might have a difficult time breathing.
> 
> I am really for the Windforce since they deliver as good as Titan X or even better in some cases performance but since one member in between pages 20-30 posted that the cards have high temperatures when in SLI in a tight spot, even though they perform well.
> 
> Honestly, if the reference 980 Ti's or Titan X's are quite loud but don't over heat and burn my case open I am fine with the noise, but the reference also get warm.
> 
> So, reaching out to You the community, what should I get for the 350D?
> 
> a) Gigabyte Windforce G1 Gaming 980 Ti Single Card
> 
> b) Gigabyte Windforce G1 Gaming 980 Ti SLI
> 
> c) Geforce GTX 980 Ti Reference SLI
> 
> d) Geforce GTX Titan X SC reference SLI
> 
> Peace


I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC. This is a little higher clocked than the G1. But not as good as a Titan of course. To be honest with you if were talking just a 980, there isn't really any large differences between them. Your not going to see some difference in a game vs a different 980 that is anything noticeable outside of benchmark #'s which just don't have any real translation to real world use.

Also, can I ask what you will be doing mostly on the computer? What games do you currently play, what games are you looking to play? And do you play a lot, every so often..etc. And also what your monitor setup is like, 1, 2? Resolution and so on.

And none of the current 9 series cards over heat. The only people who have issues are those who cram too much into the wrong case, those who don't have proper fans or those who don't bother to setup a fan curve on the GPU.

I really like the Corsair 240, I have no problems with it. However with that said I don't believe its the right case for certain GPU setups (unless you have a well done custom water cool). Just because a certain case can hold certain things doesn't mean you should do it.

So unless you plan on working inside your case everyday (I hope not, build it and enjoy it) then a single GPU w/ the 240 would be fine, build, configure, sit it on desk and forget it. Otherwise do the same thing with the R4.

You need to balance what you will be using it for, with what you want to look at every day, with what you like and ultimately with what really matters to you in the end. When I was building my system I got so obsessed with "what was right/wrong" , what was "The best choice, a or b" ..etc. That I started researching every day, constantly debating, constantly working on some little tweak in my case or debating returning this or that, that I haven't even really enjoyed my new PC.

Don't make the same mistake.


----------



## gprmkr

Any chance this card will fit? http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=14-127-889


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gprmkr*
> 
> Any chance this card will fit? http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=14-127-889


Maximum GPU Length: 290mm by roughly 120mm
MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G: 268.9mm X 139.9mm

So based on just measurements you'd have to do some modding of the side window.


----------



## JynxLee

Has anyone done any physical modding on this case yet? I wouldn't unless it still appears stock, that's just my preference.

But (assuming the hoses are long enough) I was thinking about taking the hard drive cage out of the back rear, cutting the top of that second chamber out, mounting a 240mm in pull, with the 120mm fan exhausting on the side panel, and then placing a magnetic dust cover over the top opening. Should look factory and barley noticeable. Trying to figure something out so I can continue to use my h100i for my CPU and when the Corsair HG10 980 comes out use another h100i for the GPU.

Thought's, concerns? Totally shoot me down if I'm thinking of something incorrectly so i can move on to a different idea


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Post some photos if you can, I'd like to see how noticeable those marks are. I know a couple of people who used one of those plastic polish kits, I think it was this *one*.. seems to work fine.
> 
> But if those blemishes are really bothering you, we can always get you a replacement panel via RMA. All you have to do is submit a request. Corsair.force.com


You'll probably make fun of me, for how small this is. It's probably not even worth the rma, I was just curious if something like this could buffed out.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Has anyone done any physical modding on this case yet? I wouldn't unless it still appears stock, that's just my preference.
> 
> But (assuming the hoses are long enough) I was thinking about taking the hard drive cage out of the back rear, cutting the top of that second chamber out, mounting a 240mm in pull, with the 120mm fan exhausting on the side panel, and then placing a magnetic dust cover over the top opening. Should look factory and barley noticeable. Trying to figure something out so I can continue to use my h100i for my CPU and when the Corsair HG10 980 comes out use another h100i for the GPU.
> 
> Thought's, concerns? Totally shoot me down if I'm thinking of something incorrectly so i can move on to a different idea


I was curious about this too. I was wanting to get rid of the front usb 3.0, reset, and power buttons. I would then want to put a single power button, after filling the hole from what was there.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> You'll probably make fun of me, for how small this is. It's probably not even worth the rma, I was just curious if something like this could buffed out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're right, the scratch is not that bad, but its there when it should be flawless like a Corsair case should be







so in this case, It's a legit complaint.

Well, this is totally up to you. You could try to use one of those plastic/acrylic cleaner, or you can send us an RMA request for a replacement. Your call


----------



## JynxLee

Will a Noctua NF-A9x14 fan fit at the bottom of the case with an mATX board? It's 92mm x 92mm x 14mm


----------



## gazum123

I was looking at a cooler for my i7 4790k as I currently have the stock intel one in my air 240.

Would the h100i GTX fit with my Asus GTX 660 ? Also is that a decent water cooler ?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazum123*
> 
> I was looking at a cooler for my i7 4790k as I currently have the stock intel one in my air 240.
> 
> Would the h100i GTX fit with my Asus GTX 660 ? Also is that a decent water cooler ?


If your going to get an all in one cooler the h100i is great, you'll notice more than half of us using it. That card appears to be 10.2" so it will work fine with the h100i in the front.


----------



## gazum123

Ah great to be honest I just needed something to work better than the stock in my build. My old cpu cooler was too larger for the case so im stuckwith :

i7 4790k
Intel Stock Cooler
ROG Geneis VII Micro ATX Board
GTX 660.

What would you says best GTX version or the normal h100i ?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazum123*
> 
> Ah great to be honest I just needed something to work better than the stock in my build. My old cpu cooler was too larger for the case so im stuckwith :
> 
> i7 4790k
> Intel Stock Cooler
> ROG Geneis VII Micro ATX Board
> GTX 660.
> 
> What would you says best GTX version or the normal h100i ?


Between the 2 I don't think you'll notice much of a difference although I believe the GTX's rad is a tad larger?. And from what I recall there pretty much the same price. I went with the first h100i version purely for aesthetics vs the other models.


----------



## todd90

I purchased the corsair 240 recently Id like to get an Msi 970 any ideas on modding the window to fit also if someone could
recommend other card alternatives that fit without modding as its my first build


----------



## gazum123

So I decided to take the plunge and have brought the H100i GTX.

My only issue is I can only seem to work out how to mount 2 fans to the radiator...

How can I mount 4 in push and pull ? I have the 8 long screws holding fans onto the radiator then the small ones holding the rad onto the case. They don't give you any more long screws to mount extra two fans


----------



## iZeroFive

Finding cheap but efficient air cooling solution for this case isn't easy but i'm happy with the result that i found which is CM Vortex Plus.I searched many products but most of them are too tall for this case and a water cooling system is too much for my case.I'm pretty sure Vortex Plus can handle a gentle overclock,build quality is good installation is almost easy as stock cooler.

I can't close side panel cause of Strix cooler waiting for reference 970.


----------



## Dzey

Here's My Corsair Carbide Air 240 (first build in a looooong time)





*CPU*

Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

*Motherboard*

Gigabyte GA-B85N PHOENIX-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard

*Memory*

Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory

*Storage*

Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

*Video Card*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card

*Case*

Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case

*Power Supply*

Corsair CX 600W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply


----------



## JynxLee

I returned my GTX 980 last night and bought the GTX 980 TI. I struggled for awhile wondering if I just get the reference blower this time around with this case but ultimately I went with the ACX2.0+ cooler again in the hopes that my case fans do their job well and since I may not keep this case forever and hopefully benefit from the better ACX cooling and noise levels.

What kind of temps are you guys seeing with the reference cards in the case?


----------



## DomiZGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I have an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SC. This is a little higher clocked than the G1. But not as good as a Titan of course. To be honest with you if were talking just a 980, there isn't really any large differences between them. Your not going to see some difference in a game vs a different 980 that is anything noticeable outside of benchmark #'s which just don't have any real translation to real world use.
> 
> Also, can I ask what you will be doing mostly on the computer? What games do you currently play, what games are you looking to play? And do you play a lot, every so often..etc. And also what your monitor setup is like, 1, 2? Resolution and so on.
> 
> And none of the current 9 series cards over heat. The only people who have issues are those who cram too much into the wrong case, those who don't have proper fans or those who don't bother to setup a fan curve on the GPU.


Thanks for the reply,

I read that you got a 980 TI ACX from EVGA. How's the card? I'm going with a black and white build so I'm choosing between reference and custom, so far the only custom ones that seem to fit are the evga and gigabyte, but the gigabyte has a lot of complaints about coil whine which I do not want to experience.

Honestly, I do not like the design of the EVGA card but it's a shade of black which fits my build and if it performs well then I'll get it







.

On my computer everyday I'll be editing 1080p gaming videos, with a microphone (shure pg42) and a video camera for facecam (sony nex vg30) and mostly let's plays for my channel.

Currently, I play no games because I have a 2010 white macbook which can't run games for ****, so this is actually going to be my first PC gaming experience, but here's a list of games that I'm planning on playing (at least the AAA ones)

- Batman Arkham Knight (once it gets fixed)
- The Witcher 3 (from time to time)
- Bioshock Infinite (full playthrough)
- GTA V (for funny moments and online)
- Lot's of small horror games mostly indie and just fun games to do let's plays on that don't require a lot of gpu power
- Battlefield / CoD ( just for fun, but probably also from time to time and I won't be recording this)
- Alien:Isolation (full play through)
- Max Payne 3 (for fun)

And so on. Every time a good game comes out I'll probably be making a let's play if I feel the viewers would like the game as well.

I'll be probably playing everyday or 4-5 times a week and about 1 hour sessions for each day, so I'm not a 24/7 gamer but still this is going to be my daily driver.

I still haven't decided between a Asus PA328Q 4K monitor or the Philips 40" 4K Monitor because they're both great but mainly I'll have 1 32" or 40" monitor that's 3840x2160 (Ultra HD, not 4K but almost)

Like I said, I'll be editing 1-2 hours a day 1080P videos with Premiere Pro, making thumbnails and such in Photoshop and recording with fraps or a game capture device for some cases.

I'll post my build on here and pcpartpicker once I'm done, and i'm guessing that'll be towards the end of July somewhere







.


----------



## Dahermit23

Sadly they only provide 8 long svrews. If you wanna run push n pull, you will have to get the same exact screws from lhs. Or another solution is use 2 screws per fan. They can hold well enough.


----------



## Dahermit23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazum123*
> 
> So I decided to take the plunge and have brought the H100i GTX.
> 
> My only issue is I can only seem to work out how to mount 2 fans to the radiator...
> 
> How can I mount 4 in push and pull ? I have the 8 long screws holding fans onto the radiator then the small ones holding the rad onto the case. They don't give you any more long screws to mount extra two fans


Sadly they only provide 8 long svrews. If you wanna run push n pull, you will have to get the same exact screws from lhs. Or another solution is use 2 screws per fan. They can hold well enough


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahermit23*
> 
> Sadly they only provide 8 long svrews. If you wanna run push n pull, you will have to get the same exact screws from lhs. Or another solution is use 2 screws per fan. They can hold well enough.


The screws are common, I believe its #6-32 machine type, you can pick them up at just about any hardware store.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DomiZGamer*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I read that you got a 980 TI ACX from EVGA. How's the card? I'm going with a black and white build so I'm choosing between reference and custom, so far the only custom ones that seem to fit are the evga and gigabyte, but the gigabyte has a lot of complaints about coil whine which I do not want to experience.
> 
> Honestly, I do not like the design of the EVGA card but it's a shade of black which fits my build and if it performs well then I'll get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On my computer everyday I'll be editing 1080p gaming videos, with a microphone (shure pg42) and a video camera for facecam (sony nex vg30) and mostly let's plays for my channel.
> 
> Currently, I play no games because I have a 2010 white macbook which can't run games for ****, so this is actually going to be my first PC gaming experience, but here's a list of games that I'm planning on playing (at least the AAA ones)
> 
> - Batman Arkham Knight (once it gets fixed)
> - The Witcher 3 (from time to time)
> - Bioshock Infinite (full playthrough)
> - GTA V (for funny moments and online)
> - Lot's of small horror games mostly indie and just fun games to do let's plays on that don't require a lot of gpu power
> - Battlefield / CoD ( just for fun, but probably also from time to time and I won't be recording this)
> - Alien:Isolation (full play through)
> - Max Payne 3 (for fun)
> 
> And so on. Every time a good game comes out I'll probably be making a let's play if I feel the viewers would like the game as well.
> 
> I'll be probably playing everyday or 4-5 times a week and about 1 hour sessions for each day, so I'm not a 24/7 gamer but still this is going to be my daily driver.
> 
> I still haven't decided between a Asus PA328Q 4K monitor or the Philips 40" 4K Monitor because they're both great but mainly I'll have 1 32" or 40" monitor that's 3840x2160 (Ultra HD, not 4K but almost)
> 
> Like I said, I'll be editing 1-2 hours a day 1080P videos with Premiere Pro, making thumbnails and such in Photoshop and recording with fraps or a game capture device for some cases.
> 
> I'll post my build on here and pcpartpicker once I'm done, and i'm guessing that'll be towards the end of July somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well I swapped the 980 out for the Ti variant last night and then wen't out so I just put it in this morning and haven't done a whole lot other than run 3dmark again which took me from a score of 11191 with the 980 Superclock to a score of 14698 with the Ti Superclock. It still says I'm not at the 4k mark but from what I read a Ti should play games nicely on a 4k so I dunno I'm not done researching that yet.

However now I'm debating if I should return this yet again and just wait till next week when I can toss yet another $100 at it and just get the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid so I can have the AIO cooling and just be done with it vs waiting for the Corsair HG10 to come out and then purchase another AIO cooler.

As far as monitors I'd wait a bit longer for a good size 4k IPS with Gsync as they should start coming out q3/q4.

Honestly a 980 would probably be just fine for you and I struggled with getting the Ti trying to justify it but I read something yesterday that helped, "If you have the budget to buy a 980 then there's no reason to not buy a Ti". And from the reviews I'm reading the Ti pretty much makes both the 980 and Titan a waste of money. So I feel better about upgrading it.


----------



## DomiZGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Well I swapped the 980 out for the Ti variant last night and then wen't out so I just put it in this morning and haven't done a whole lot other than run 3dmark again which took me from a score of 11191 with the 980 Superclock to a score of 14698 with the Ti Superclock. It still says I'm not at the 4k mark but from what I read a Ti should play games nicely on a 4k so I dunno I'm not done researching that yet.
> 
> However now I'm debating if I should return this yet again and just wait till next week when I can toss yet another $100 at it and just get the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid so I can have the AIO cooling and just be done with it vs waiting for the Corsair HG10 to come out and then purchase another AIO cooler.
> 
> As far as monitors I'd wait a bit longer for a good size 4k IPS with Gsync as they should start coming out q3/q4.
> 
> Honestly a 980 would probably be just fine for you and I struggled with getting the Ti trying to justify it but I read something yesterday that helped, "If you have the budget to buy a 980 then there's no reason to not buy a Ti". And from the reviews I'm reading the Ti pretty much makes both the 980 and Titan a waste of money. So I feel better about upgrading it.


Once again, thanks for yet another reply.

I love 4K and the amount of pixels and details there are but in all honesty I feel like my frame rates on most games could hit 60+ fps but on newer games in the 30's-40's so I think I should go with a 34" Curved 3440X1440 Monitor, since I'll be multitasking a lot and a wide monitor would help.

Still, I'm debating now between the Philips 40" 4K Monitor and the LG/Samsung 34" QHD+ monitor.

I wish I could wait but I do not have any monitor right now so getting a cheap monitor would just plain suck for me. My budget for a monitor is about 1-1.5k.


----------



## gazum123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> The screws are common, I believe its #6-32 machine type, you can pick them up at just about any hardware store.


Any chance you could link me to some in the UK ? I have had a look but can only find short screws..


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazum123*
> 
> Any chance you could link me to some in the UK ? I have had a look but can only find short screws..


I honestly don't know what stores you have there in the UK, I'm sure your general hardware store would have them. What your looking for is #6-32 x 1-1/2-in.

The original is 1-1/4-in but I find those to be a little short when you upgrade to higher end fans from the stock ones.


----------



## voozers

Hi I was wondering if any of you guys had advice on how I should optimally cool my system in the Air 240?

I have a Corsair H105 at the front of the case doing push-pull with airflow heading inside the case. I have two 120mm exhaust fans at the top and a reference GTX 980 Ti. The CPU temperatures are fine, it idles at around 36-38C and under load goes up to 60C. I just want to see how to maximize cooling for my GPU (it idles a little warm at upper 40s and goes to 85C under full load within 10 minutes of gaming).

Do you guys think I should change the direction of the airflow on the radiator so that the air goes outside rather than going inside?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hi I was wondering if any of you guys had advice on how I should optimally cool my system in the Air 240?
> 
> I have a Corsair H105 at the front of the case doing push-pull with airflow heading inside the case. I have two 120mm exhaust fans at the top and a reference GTX 980 Ti. The CPU temperatures are fine, it idles at around 36-38C and under load goes up to 60C. I just want to see how to maximize cooling for my GPU (it idles a little warm at upper 40s and goes to 85C under full load within 10 minutes of gaming).
> 
> Do you guys think I should change the direction of the airflow on the radiator so that the air goes outside rather than going inside?


Your temp's aren't really that off for a reference cooler. When it comes to cooling its so different for every single PC and location of the PC that I've learned it really takes trying all the different layouts yourself to see what works best. And yes it is a pain in the but constantly flipping fans. You can flip it to exhaust and try it out, it might raise your CPU temps by just a couple degrees, that's all.

You can also lay the case on its side, set your top exhaust to intakes and your cooler to exhaust. Also are you using an mATX or ITX board?

I have the ACX cooler, 1 fan exhausting at the top, the H100i in front as intake and a Fan on the bottom as intake.

CPU idles around 28 w/ my air conditioner on and 31-32 with it off.
GPU idles around 30 in the same setup as above.

You can also setup a fan curve on the card rather than letting it stay off till 60, for both cooling and noise I recommend 35C 10% 50C 40% 80C 100%.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Your temp's aren't really that off for a reference cooler. When it comes to cooling its so different for every single PC and location of the PC that I've learned it really takes trying all the different layouts yourself to see what works best. And yes it is a pain in the but constantly flipping fans. You can flip it to exhaust and try it out, it might raise your CPU temps by just a couple degrees, that's all.
> 
> You can also lay the case on its side, set your top exhaust to intakes and your cooler to exhaust. Also are you using an mATX or ITX board?
> 
> I have the ACX cooler, 1 fan exhausting at the top, the H100i in front as intake and a Fan on the bottom as intake.
> 
> CPU idles around 28 w/ my air conditioner on and 31-32 with it off.
> GPU idles around 30 in the same setup as above.
> 
> You can also setup a fan curve on the card rather than letting it stay off till 60, for both cooling and noise I recommend 35C 10% 50C 40% 80C 100%.


I'm using an mATX. At 24% fan curve it is already around 50C. Although I know the ACX will be cooler I though the reference would idle at the mid 40s rather then being at the lower 50s.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm using an mATX. At 24% fan curve it is already around 50C. Although I know the ACX will be cooler I though the reference would idle at the mid 40s rather then being at the lower 50s.


Its a game of try this this, change that, try this now..etc..etc.

Where is the case sitting. What's the temp in the room. You could always look into putting a water cooler on the board like I am.


----------



## Emophia

Would I be able to fit a gigabyte g1 gaming GTX 980*TI* in this case? (Air 240)

I know the 970 version does fit, but I dunno if this one is any wider.

Has anyone actually fit one in?


----------



## Lordsteve666

So i'm really wanting to mount some extra intake fans to blow onto my GPU, meaning they'll be mounted on the "bottom" (actually my left side as my case sits window up).
But thickness of the fans would be an issue, might be able to fit a couple of slimline fans on there but then they'd get in the way of cables running along the bottom edge of the motherboard.
Seen a few slim fans but none with decent blue LEDs which is what all my others have.

My mobo is an Asrock Z97M Pro 4 if anyone else has one and knows if it's possible to fit fans under it?


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> So i'm really wanting to mount some extra intake fans to blow onto my GPU, meaning they'll be mounted on the "bottom" (actually my left side as my case sits window up).
> But thickness of the fans would be an issue, might be able to fit a couple of slimline fans on there but then they'd get in the way of cables running along the bottom edge of the motherboard.
> Seen a few slim fans but none with decent blue LEDs which is what all my others have.
> 
> My mobo is an Asrock Z97M Pro 4 if anyone else has one and knows if it's possible to fit fans under it?


You can't fit fans under any matx mobos as they will run into the front panel headers. You might be able to fit 12/13mm thick fans, I'm not sure. Try measuring in your case.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> You can't fit fans under any matx mobos as they will run into the front panel headers. You might be able to fit 12/13mm thick fans, I'm not sure. Try measuring in your case.


i managed to fit 2 fans at the bottom for my Asrock H81m. Doesn't get in the way of anything.


----------



## NMoosekeys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> You can't fit fans under any matx mobos as they will run into the front panel headers. You might be able to fit 12/13mm thick fans, I'm not sure. Try measuring in your case.


Yeah i had this problem, but what I did was trim the fan mounting points on the side closest to the motherboard since those hung down lower than the fan itself, and was able to find a spot along the motherboard I could squeeze it into. I definitely think a thinner fan would work better however.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> i managed to fit 2 fans at the bottom for my Asrock H81m. Doesn't get in the way of anything.


That's cause its an ITX board.


----------



## JynxLee

I put 1 fan on the bottom and secured it with zip ties, its rock solid. But I'm about to swap out my 980 ti for the hybrid as soon as there back in stock and I'm not going to worry about pulling air in from the bottom anymore.

I been debating on switching to either a Corsair 450d or Fractal R4 though. Dunno we'll see how things continue to go in this case and mounting my hybrid.


----------



## NMoosekeys

Jeez sorry guys I realized I'm about 2 weeks to replying to these. I've been gone for work and haven't had time to look and reply to my messages. I have since added two red led strips, and changed out the noctua fans for corsair Sp120's in the front and two AF120's (one for bottom intake and one for top exhaust). It took some fanagling to get them to fit since the front panel plugs on the mobo interfere with mounting the bottom fan, but I figured it out. I'll probably go to a thin profile fan in the future but it works for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> What temps are you getting?


Idle temps are mid-high 20's for CPU, GPU idles around 30-32. Live in SoCal so it's been pretty warm.

Under load playing BF4 or Project Cars the CPU's hottest core hit 53 with an average of around 49, and the GPU hasn't gone over 39.

I plan on overclocking the GPU to see what I can get out of it, but I'm happy with these temps considering I only have 1 rad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> You could easily fit a radiator in the bottom part of the case.


I wish, but there's not enough clearance between the motherboard and the mounts to fit anything aside from a fan with some effort. I do plan on eventually adding another 980Ti, and reconfiguring the rear chamber of the case to house a 240 rad vertically where the SSD cages are.

few updated photos, I've since tuned the case window side up so I can get better cross air flow through the upper chamber and run the fans at a lower speed. I've also slightly angled the reservoir down so the fluid doesn't get any bubbles in it. Sorry for the quality, I need to get better phtoos.





What's everyone think!? Next step is custom sleeving cables. I plan on cutting to length to maximize space in the rear compartment for future expansion.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Jeez sorry guys I realized I'm about 2 weeks to replying to these. I've been gone for work and haven't had time to look and reply to my messages. I have since added two red led strips, and changed out the noctua fans for corsair Sp120's in the front and two AF120's (one for bottom intake and one for top exhaust). It took some fanagling to get them to fit since the front panel plugs on the mobo interfere with mounting the bottom fan, but I figured it out. I'll probably go to a thin profile fan in the future but it works for now.
> Idle temps are mid-high 20's for CPU, GPU idles around 30-32. Live in SoCal so it's been pretty warm.
> 
> Under load playing BF4 or Project Cars the CPU's hottest core hit 53 with an average of around 49, and the GPU hasn't gone over 39.
> 
> I plan on overclocking the GPU to see what I can get out of it, but I'm happy with these temps considering I only have 1 rad.
> I wish, but there's not enough clearance between the motherboard and the mounts to fit anything aside from a fan with some effort. I do plan on eventually adding another 980Ti, and reconfiguring the rear chamber of the case to house a 240 rad vertically where the SSD cages are.
> 
> few updated photos, I've since tuned the case window side up so I can get better cross air flow through the upper chamber and run the fans at a lower speed. I've also slightly angled the reservoir down so the fluid doesn't get any bubbles in it. Sorry for the quality, I need to get better phtoos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's everyone think!? Next step is custom sleeving cables. I plan on cutting to length to maximize space in the rear compartment for future expansion.


That looks great! This is what I would like to do, very soon.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronsil*
> 
> Hi all......
> 
> Just wanted to share my Corsair 240 build. It has taken me around 3 weeks and lots of Acrylic Tube!!! to get here! (this is first time I have used acrylic)
> It is nearly complete just some little bits to add and move around.
> 
> I have managed to put a 240 Rad in the front and a 120 Rad in the rear, temps seem great on the cpu and gpu under load so all in all happy......... So far!!!


This looks very good. I can't wait till I have the time to do something like this. I'm sure it would take me quite a bit longer, to get all the hard lines done.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Its a game of try this this, change that, try this now..etc..etc.
> 
> Where is the case sitting. What's the temp in the room. You could always look into putting a water cooler on the board like I am.


Nice it idles at 48C now after switching everything to exhaust. However I do want at least one intake at the bottom, I'm thinking of taking one of the 4 fans on the radiator (the closest one to the GPU on the inside probably) and moving it to the bottom for intake).


----------



## BlackFox1337

Hello all,

I just picked up my Air 240 and will be planning out my build the next couple weeks. I plan on doing my first water cooling loop.

My question is, will a 45mm 240 Rad in the front keep a 5820k and 980 cool enough it i want to do mild overclocking on both?


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I just picked up my Air 240 and will be planning out my build the next couple weeks. I plan on doing my first water cooling loop.
> 
> My question is, will a 45mm 240 Rad in the front keep a 5820k and 980 cool enough it i want to do mild overclocking on both?


I'm running 360mm of Nemesis GTS with 700 rpm NB eLoops fans (completely inaudible), a 4790k @ 4.7ghz 1.35v and 290x at stock speeds. I literally just played about 15min of Metro 2033 Redux, and both my cpu and gpu temps hovered around 45c. 360mm of rad space instead of 240mm, but that should give you an idea. I recommend you put a 120mm in the psu chamber as well.


----------



## voozers

So I've been experimenting. Changing the front radiators out to exhaust helped a lot and now I'm going to see if changing the top to intake will help mainly because there is not hot air in the case to exhaust through the top due the H105 CPU cooler and the reference 980 Ti. I"m hoping that intake at the top will feed more cool air to the GPU.

I tried "playing" with an intake fan at the bottom and it lowers idle temps by 5C (45C with 50% fan curve) but with an mATX board, it isn't possible to permanently add a fan unless I can find a very slim one (I ordered a 15mmx120mm Thermaltake fan so we will see). In a game like CS:GO it hovers around lower 80s (due to the 300 fps, thats's why the GPU runs hot).

Currently I'm running push-pull with airflow heading out the front of the case with an H105. I took one of the push fans at the bottom off and am using it as a temporary bottom intake.

If anyone here who also has an AIO CPU cooler and is using a reference NVIDIA has tips or input, it would be appreciated.

Here are some pics of my PC btw.

*Specs*
*CPU:* i7-4790k
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105
*GPU:* EVGA 980 Ti SC Reference
*RAM:* 2x8GB G. Skill 1600 Mhz RAM
*Motherboard:* MSI-Z97M Gaming


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> I'm running 360mm of Nemesis GTS with 700 rpm NB eLoops fans (completely inaudible), a 4790k @ 4.7ghz 1.35v and 290x at stock speeds. I literally just played about 15min of Metro 2033 Redux, and both my cpu and gpu temps hovered around 45c. 360mm of rad space instead of 240mm, but that should give you an idea. I recommend you put a 120mm in the psu chamber as well.


Any other case fans in use?


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> Any other case fans in use?


Nope, just the rad fans. Might add an exhaust to the top sometime, but it's not really necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emophia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emophia*
> 
> Would I be able to fit a gigabyte g1 gaming GTX 980*TI* in this case? (Air 240)
> 
> I know the 970 version does fit, but I dunno if this one is any wider.
> 
> Has anyone actually fit one in?


Anyone have any idea?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> That's cause its an ITX board.


no. It's an M-atx board.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-HDS/?cat=Specifications


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> I'm running 360mm of Nemesis GTS with 700 rpm NB eLoops fans (completely inaudible), a 4790k @ 4.7ghz 1.35v and 290x at stock speeds. I literally just played about 15min of Metro 2033 Redux, and both my cpu and gpu temps hovered around 45c. 360mm of rad space instead of 240mm, but that should give you an idea. I recommend you put a 120mm in the psu chamber as well.


I think ill pick up that equipment. Thanks for the info.

What pump/res are you using and where is it located in the case? Im having trouble trying to picture where the pump/res will fit in the loop.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> no. It's an M-atx board.
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/H81M-HDS/?cat=Specifications


Oh ok, I guess like most they have both versions. When I originally searched for you board the bulk of what came up was the ITX version.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157451


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Crappy specs, but hopefully I can push 144hz on medium to low setting


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> I think ill pick up that equipment. Thanks for the info.
> 
> What pump/res are you using and where is it located in the case? Im having trouble trying to picture where the pump/res will fit in the loop.


I'm using this pump/res combo: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-100-d5-vario-incl-pump

Here's how I have it set up. Ignore the cloudy coolant, I accidentally got a bit of soap in my Mayhems Pastel Ice White and decided I'd drain it and run distilled water through my loop for a while and then flush it to get rid of all the soap, and it turns out when I drained the Mayhems Pastel I missed some that was in the radiators so it mixed with the distilled water to create what it is now. Still waiting on my new bottle of Mayhems Pastel to arrive so I can replace it. For the same reason, I don't have any of the panels on and all the stuff in the rear chamber isn't packed in as it would be with the side panel on, since I would be taking them off in a day or two to drain the loop anyways.




I will say it's a bit of a pain to pack so much into a case this size, so be prepared. Also, because of the width of the Nemesis GTS rads, I had to file into the sides of the fan holes in the front because the side of the radiator hit the wall that separates the two chambers before lining up with the fan holes. Something like an Alphacool UT30 shouldn't have this problem, and you'll only get a bit worse performance, like a couple degrees. You can still use a Nemesis GTS for the rear chamber, though.

I neglected to add a drain valve, thinking that I could just tip the case and pour coolant out of the reservoir. It works, but takes a long time and is pretty tiring having to spin the case every which way in the air. So don't make the same mistake.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> I'm using this pump/res combo: https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-xres-100-d5-vario-incl-pump
> 
> Here's how I have it set up. Ignore the cloudy coolant, I accidentally got a bit of soap in my Mayhems Pastel Ice White and decided I'd drain it and run distilled water through my loop for a while and then flush it to get rid of all the soap, and it turns out when I drained the Mayhems Pastel I missed some that was in the radiators so it mixed with the distilled water to create what it is now. Still waiting on my new bottle of Mayhems Pastel to arrive so I can replace it. For the same reason, I don't have any of the panels on and all the stuff in the rear chamber isn't packed in as it would be with the side panel on, since I would be taking them off in a day or two to drain the loop anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say it's a bit of a pain to pack so much into a case this size, so be prepared. Also, because of the width of the Nemesis GTS rads, I had to file into the sides of the fan holes in the front because the side of the radiator hit the wall that separates the two chambers before lining up with the fan holes. Something like an Alphacool UT30 shouldn't have this problem, and you'll only get a bit worse performance, like a couple degrees. You can still use a Nemesis GTS for the rear chamber, though.
> 
> I neglected to add a drain valve, thinking that I could just tip the case and pour coolant out of the reservoir. It works, but takes a long time and is pretty tiring having to spin the case every which way in the air. So don't make the same mistake.


Wow, thanks for all the info. I am thinking of doing a 160mm rad on the back with 2 80mm fans to avoid having to put the res/pump sideways.


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> Wow, thanks for all the info. I am thinking of doing a 160mm rad on the back with 2 80mm fans to avoid having to put the res/pump sideways.


There's no harm in having the pump/res sideways, although it will clean up the tubing in the rear chamber a bit if you did that instead. Personally I'd rather have less tubing in the front chamber, though.


----------



## Yogafire

Hi all.
Just finished (well do you ever) my first PC build and I must say it was a review of the Air 240 that tempted me to take the plunge...
Not sure if I've added this comment correctly as I'm on mobile, but hey!
Anyhow, below is my rig and my components are:

I7-4790K at 4.4ghz
MSI Z87M Gaming
Palit 980 Super Jetstream
HyperX Fury 16GB 1886mhz
Corsair H100i
2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition case fans
3x Corsair AF120 red LED case fans
2x Xilence Redwing 80mm Ultra Quiet case fans
Corsair RM750 PSU
Corsair red braided cables
Kingston 240GB SSD

Plays and looks great IMO - and posted first time!








Only issue I have is that my GPU 8 & 6 pin power cables are pushing against the case window. Anyone have any ideas? Can you get L shape connection ones that will not take up so much room? Red if possible, of course!
Cheers all, and I'm loving everyone's builds - great to get inspiration from, particularly the water cooling setups...


Edit - just installed my new bargain EVGA SC Titan X with backplate and red HyperX memory (don't judge me I'm a Virgo) and tidied it all up behind the scenes. All ready for my 4K TV to arrive tomorrow and hurry the f**k up VR pretty please!


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Hi all.
> Just finished (well do you ever) my first PC build and I must say it was a review of the Air 240 that tempted me to take the plunge...
> Not sure if I've added this comment correctly as I'm on mobile, but hey!
> Anyhow, below is my rig and my components are:
> 
> I7-4790K at 4.4ghz
> MSI Z87M Gaming
> Palit 980 Super Jetstream
> HyperX Fury 16GB 1886mhz
> Corsair H100i
> 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition case fans
> 3x Corsair AF120 red LED case fans
> 2x Xilence Redwing 80mm Ultra Quiet case fans
> Corsair RM750 PSU
> Corsair red braided cables
> Kingston 240GB SSD
> 
> Plays and looks great IMO - and posted first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue I have is that my GPU 8 & 6 pin power cables are pushing against the case window. Anyone have any ideas? Can you get L shape connection ones that will not take up so much room? Red if possible, of course!
> Cheers all, and I'm loving everyone's builds - great to get inspiration from, particularly the water cooling setups...


Looks awesome, diggin the video card I don't think I've seen that one before.

I'm now bored with the 240 lol so I'm picking up a Define S tonight or tomorrow. So now in the meantime I'm just going to breakout the dremel and do stuff to the 240.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Hi all.
> Just finished (well do you ever) my first PC build and I must say it was a review of the Air 240 that tempted me to take the plunge...
> Not sure if I've added this comment correctly as I'm on mobile, but hey!
> Anyhow, below is my rig and my components are:
> 
> I7-4790K at 4.4ghz
> MSI Z87M Gaming
> Palit 980 Super Jetstream
> HyperX Fury 16GB 1886mhz
> Corsair H100i
> 2x Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition case fans
> 3x Corsair AF120 red LED case fans
> 2x Xilence Redwing 80mm Ultra Quiet case fans
> Corsair RM750 PSU
> Corsair red braided cables
> Kingston 240GB SSD
> 
> Plays and looks great IMO - and posted first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only issue I have is that my GPU 8 & 6 pin power cables are pushing against the case window. Anyone have any ideas? Can you get L shape connection ones that will not take up so much room? Red if possible, of course!
> Cheers all, and I'm loving everyone's builds - great to get inspiration from, particularly the water cooling setups...


Looks nice, I like it.

Also does anyone here have any recommendations or tips about mounting a 120mm radiator on the PSU side of the case? I have an H105 with a 240mm mounted at the front. I'm trying to see if it's feasible to do AIO GPU cooling and I'm looking at possible mounting spots since I can't mount the rad at the top or bottom to my MSI Z97M mobo clearance.


----------



## gysky

Joining the club.

I'm impressed with how well things fit together. It's a well crafted and quality built case, but not without flaws, and there are many.

Any solution for the loose pci clamp?

Also, with 2 HDD's in, I'm getting uncomfortable high temps. Maybe installing an Antec Spotcool or adapted fan, did anyone try anything? just the side panel fan isn't cutting it.

Cheers.


----------



## LocutusH

Hi

What is the best air cooler to run with this case?
Since my 3rd H75 died, i dont want them anymore.

I am thinking of an NH-D9L, but i feel it would have space for more...?


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Working on moving my system to my Air 240. Just waiting on my motherboard now. Here it is so far though;



Also those LED fans are Corsair's own AF120 LED fans. They spin like jet engines without a fan controller though.
But I love this case and a proud owner of it :3
Sorry for the bad image quality, my camera is absolutely terrible.

EDIT: I forgot to mention I've decided to call it "The Blue Blizzard"


----------



## Crispybagel

Heyo guys, new to overclock and new to the air 240! I've ordered my new PC and these are the specs i'll be running.

i7-4790K
MSI GTX980 Gaming 4G
MSI Z97M Gaming
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz 4x4Gb
Corsair H80i GT
Corsair HX850i
Corsair LX256 Gb SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Corsair Sleeved Cable Set Black

I've read about 34 pages on this forum, 10 pages on pcpartpicker and some on corsairs forum so Yes i do know the MSI GTX980 won't fit, sadly...but it will after i'm done modding the plexi side-panel. Will also order E22 Cable combs so that everything looks organized and well. In addition i will be creating a custom 3mm aluminium backplate for the GPU.

Getting really excited about this little project! Hope my parts arrive someday early this week


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Heyo guys, new to overclock and new to the air 240! I've ordered my new PC and these are the specs i'll be running.
> 
> i7-4790K
> MSI GTX980 Gaming 4G
> MSI Z97M Gaming
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz 4x4Gb
> Corsair H80i GT
> Corsair HX850i
> Corsair LX256 Gb SSD
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> Corsair Sleeved Cable Set Black
> 
> I've read about 34 pages on this forum, 10 pages on pcpartpicker and some on corsairs forum so Yes i do know the MSI GTX980 won't fit, sadly...but it will after i'm done modding the plexi side-panel. Will also order E22 Cable combs so that everything looks organized and well. In addition i will be creating a custom 3mm aluminium backplate for the GPU.
> 
> Getting really excited about this little project! Hope my parts arrive someday early this week


Do you think we could get some photos when you're finished building?


----------



## itsFreezy

Just got my air 240. Will be equipping it with:

-Asus ROG VI Gene Z87 matx
-Intel i5 4670k
-Gigabyte R9 270x (will be changing this to an R9 390, MSI probably)
-Corsair CX600M (This is a horrbile psu, this will be changed to a Corsair RM750i)
-WD Caviar Blue 1TB
-8GBs of Kingston Hyperx Fury 1600Mhz

Oh and btw these are all (besides the motherboard and case) parts from my older PC, that i decided to change to an matx formfactor.
I am still waiting for a new tube of thermal paste and a cleaning kit which i forgot to order earlier







. There are a couple pics of the case and the motherboard. I did pick up 2 new fans too which are Be Quiet!'s Silent Wings 2. Will be posting more pics once the PC is actually built













So now im just waiting for my GC-Extreme thermal paste


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainCamaz*
> 
> Do you think we could get some photos when you're finished building?


Yes of course, hope to pick up my parts tomorrow so will update with some unboxing and test mounting pics probably


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Yes of course, hope to pick up my parts tomorrow so will update with some unboxing and test mounting pics probably


Sounds awesome. Can't wait


----------



## TB0neGmz

Hey Guys,

I'm new to overclock.net and basically I am intending to do a gaming build using the Corsair AIR 240 (white).

I want to go a white/red and black theme, I am looking to use an i7 and a 980ti.

I want to get everyones input or advise in what my build should consist of, i have an SSD and HDD's an a 1000W corsair psu im currently using so i might not need to replace them.

I also want to try and fit an aftermarket cooled 980ti to keep it quiet instead of reference.

Thanks in advanced
Tim.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new to overclock.net and basically I am intending to do a gaming build using the Corsair AIR 240 (white).
> 
> I want to go a white/red and black theme, I am looking to use an i7 and a 980ti.
> 
> I want to get everyones input or advise in what my build should consist of, i have an SSD and HDD's an a 1000W corsair psu im currently using so i might not need to replace them.
> 
> I also want to try and fit an aftermarket cooled 980ti to keep it quiet instead of reference.
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> Tim.


Reference cooler 980/TI are perfectly quiet to, they just dont maintain so high boost. I am prefectly fine with my REF 980. Would not buy an aftermarket cooler in such a small case, it would just heat up everything around, instead of pushing out in the rear. I already had a phantom 570 some years ago in the QX-2000, wich is pretty much the same as the Air 240 (but it has airflow for the hdd compartement too), and all my other temps were always some 10°C more with that after 1-2 hours of gaming.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new to overclock.net and basically I am intending to do a gaming build using the Corsair AIR 240 (white).
> 
> I want to go a white/red and black theme, I am looking to use an i7 and a 980ti.
> 
> I want to get everyones input or advise in what my build should consist of, i have an SSD and HDD's an a 1000W corsair psu im currently using so i might not need to replace them.
> 
> I also want to try and fit an aftermarket cooled 980ti to keep it quiet instead of reference.
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> Tim.


Aftermarket cooler should be fine if you do AIO CPU cooling and do intake on the radiator. If you're doing air cooling for the CPU then the hot air from the aftermarket will also make your CPU temperatures go up.

If you want the best of both, you can also try liquid cooling a reference GPU with the AIO kits, although that is a bit pricier.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Reference cooler 980/TI are perfectly quiet to, they just dont maintain so high boost. I am prefectly fine with my REF 980. Would not buy an aftermarket cooler in such a small case, it would just heat up everything around, instead of pushing out in the rear.


I am currently running a 780ti WINDFORCE OC edition, and coming from an older 580 reference the level of sound was night and day for me so kind unsure about trusting ref again. Will the 980ti Windforce edition fit in this case, my mate has the MSI non ref 980ti which is amazing but i know due too its heatpipes it wont fit in this case :-(.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Aftermarket cooler should be fine if you do AIO CPU cooling and do intake on the radiator. If you're doing air cooling for the CPU then the hot air from the aftermarket will also make your CPU temperatures go up.
> 
> If you want the best of both, you can also try liquid cooling a reference GPU with the AIO kits, although that is a bit pricier.


Thanks, but i think i was using the wrong wording i meant to say i want to use a NON Reference 980ti card ;-P so was curious from current owners of the AIR 240 what current non-ref cards will fit without having to mod the side window panel.


----------



## NickTZ

Afaik, only the twin frozr and strix coolers don't fit because of their heat pipes.


----------



## trento

Just updated my setup with a GPU AIO. It's placed horizontally. 2 80mm fans blowing at the NZXT G10. Vram temps are manageable. GPU- R9 270x.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> I am currently running a 780ti WINDFORCE OC edition, and coming from an older 580 reference the level of sound was night and day for me so kind unsure about trusting ref again. Will the 980ti Windforce edition fit in this case, my mate has the MSI non ref 980ti which is amazing but i know due too its heatpipes it wont fit in this case :-(.


The reference coolers are good since the 680. Since then, the ref cooler are much quieter. But only on the high-end cards.


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainCamaz*
> 
> Sounds awesome. Can't wait


The msi 980 is gigantic, cant get it into the case without attatching it in the motherboard first. Doing some mobo mods meanwhile i figure out how to do the Window cutout for the heatpipe and sleeved cable clearance. Also needs a small cut for the pcb so that i can remove gfx without having to remove the mobo. Anyway here are some pics





Not 100% satisfied with the small claw heatsinks, will see how they look on the mobo. Maybe i will redo them. Letting the badge dry overnight then i will sand down the higher surfaces to make it more appealing


----------



## Yogafire

Fair play to you mate for all that work, but I really struggle to understand why you'd want to pick a GPU that doesn't fit the case. I fancied a Twin Frozr but it was just way too big, especially with the PCIe cables protruding, so I just sent it back and got a different card instead. Anyway good luck to you and I'd be interested to see how your window modding works out...
Other thing is I don't get how you can't install the card without it being attached to the mobo. I've got a push pull H100i and managed to fit a Palit 980 Super Jetstream OK (just had to disconnect my 28 pin first and give the card a wiggle.


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> The msi 980 is gigantic, cant get it into the case without attatching it in the motherboard first. Doing some mobo mods meanwhile i figure out how to do the Window cutout for the heatpipe and sleeved cable clearance. Also needs a small cut for the pcb so that i can remove gfx without having to remove the mobo. Anyway here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 100% satisfied with the small claw heatsinks, will see how they look on the mobo. Maybe i will redo them. Letting the badge dry overnight then i will sand down the higher surfaces to make it more appealing


Looks good. Keep it up.


----------



## LocutusH

So i also moved from my old qx-2000 to the air 240...
Here some pretty bad pictures, from the dark with mobile












I have to say, i am NOT completely statisfied with the air 240.

1. The lower compartement is a total bs. No airflow at all. I have removed the 3.5 cage, and moved the 2.5 cage to the back, and installed an F8 on the rear mesh. This waymy 2 drives have airflow, and the total front section is for cables. But the drive bays are also pretty bad... No tight securing possible, the plastic racks move in the cage at least a mm to each side... i feared that my hdd will vibrate, but luckily not.

2. The top and bottom with 0.6mm secc are a bad joke... even the motherboard tray is so thin, that any screw tightening, or gpu installing bends it...

3. I had 4 types of silicon fan mountings at home. NONE of them passed to the HUGE holes of the air 240... so no proper vibration dampened fan mounting is possible, i could only use silicone spacers.

4. And the worst of all... the rear clip that holds the pcie cards... Does not work at all. The 980 has a bit thicker rear plate material, than the predator, and the nzxt sentry pcb-s rear plate is even thinner, so when i tighten the clip, all cards are moving around, only the 980 is secured more or less. Screws are not possible, because there is no thread in the holes. I had to reinforce the clip with some double sided adhesive and thin foam, so that it holds the cards at least good enough...

But, the case look good, cable management is very good despite of its size, and the whole setup is very quiet in there.








Oh, and the NH-U9S does also perfectly fit in there. There is 3-4mm space to the window left. So the real max CPU cooler height is at ~129mm, not just 120.


----------



## gazum123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dahermit23*
> 
> Sadly they only provide 8 long svrews. If you wanna run push n pull, you will have to get the same exact screws from lhs. Or another solution is use 2 screws per fan. They can hold well enough


Dropped a ticket with corsair and they sent me out a pack of screws.

Fair play to corsair.


----------



## jakizidar

Hello everyone,

so, after around 9 months of owning this awesome case, I've replaced several core components and completely changed the cooling configuration. Here's a sneak preview, I'll try to upload the rest of pictures later today:


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Wait, wait, you guys got 8 long screws?
What? I only got 4?


----------



## gazum123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainCamaz*
> 
> Wait, wait, you guys got 8 long screws?
> What? I only got 4?


Yeah thats right they sent me one of them £9.99 packs with 8 long screws 8 washers and 8 short screws.


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gazum123*
> 
> Yeah thats right they sent me one of them £9.99 packs with 8 long screws 8 washers and 8 short screws.


This is madness ;_;

/sarcasm


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> so, after around 9 months of owning this awesome case, I've replaced several core components and completely changed the cooling configuration. Here's a sneak preview, I'll try to upload the rest of pictures later today:


wow! looking great! post more pics ASAP









svaka cast stari!


----------



## sivashanth2001

Anyone recommend using a White Sleeved LED kit by *NZXT*? I might use it for my build with the Air 240.
It will be my first ever build, but I want it to look nice and clean.

BTW, I already own an Air 240 (I've bought one). I'm going to build inside it soon.


----------



## osabando

Hi, does anyone know if i can fit a themaltake Frio Silent 12 cooler in this case?, theres not much options to buy where i live, i would buy this cooler but im not sure if it will be too large to fit in the case because of its height

http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooler/Air_Cooler_/Frio/C_00002336/Frio_Silent_12/design.htm


----------



## Hospice

Just dropping by to say hi. I've been lurking in these forums for awhile now, and just made my account. I have a 240, and absolutely love everything about this case. I just place an order, with PPC, so hopefully I can post pictures very soon of my custom loop. I have been using an AIO, but it bit the dust about a week ago. I RMA'd it, and they sent me back a different one then I had. So I figured it was time to to take the plunge, and add my gpu to the loop also. Hopefully I can use some of your build, as inspiration, for refreshing my build!


----------



## KarsmadA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osabando*
> 
> Hi, does anyone know if i can fit a themaltake Frio Silent 12 cooler in this case?, theres not much options to buy where i live, i would buy this cooler but im not sure if it will be too large to fit in the case because of its height
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/Cooler/Air_Cooler_/Frio/C_00002336/Frio_Silent_12/design.htm


The max CPU cooler height listed by Corsair is 120mm.
The Thermaltake cooler is listed as 140mm.
I think you'll need to find something more low profile.


----------



## jakizidar

OK guys, sorry for delay, I was waiting for BitFenix Alchemy LED's to arrive. Here it goes:















Cheers!


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> You can't fit fans under any matx mobos as they will run into the front panel headers. You might be able to fit 12/13mm thick fans, I'm not sure. Try measuring in your case.


So I managed to fit this slim fan under my mobo without any issues.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00CS102SE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Also this one fits under there too although I swapped it out for the first one as it's not PWM so controlling it was a pain in the ass.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002CYRROY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Those are both 12mm slim fans so i'm fairly certain any other slim type of fan would fit in there even with an MATX board, unless of course certain boards have large headers etc stuck out that side.

Also I decided this week to rip out the 3.5" HDD cage in the back section as it just gets in the way and blocks valuable airflow in there. Don't know why I never did this to start with as all my HDD's are 2.5" so they are hidden away in the top cage leaving me plenty of room so tidy up cables in the back. Think i might put and extra fan in the back to get some more airflow round the PSU as it gets pretty hot in there after a while.


----------



## Crispybagel

My almost complete build, waiting for my custom 980 backplate from coldzero and somewhat soon i'll customize the window so that the PCI-e cables fit. Also repainting the 980's red parts when i'm taking it off to fit the backplate












MSI Z97M Gaming, repainted black heatsink claws & sandbrushed MSI Badge Heatsink
Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4Gb 1866MHz
MSI GTX 980 4G
i7-4790K
Corsair H80i
Corsair HX850i
Corsair LX 256GB
Seagate 2TB

Will try to redo some cable management and repaint mobo heatsink claws when i remove the 980. not entirely satisfied yet.


----------



## Emophia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> OK guys, sorry for delay, I was waiting for BitFenix Alchemy LED's to arrive. Here it goes:
> Cheers!


Looks amazing dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> My almost complete build, waiting for my custom 980 backplate from coldzero and somewhat soon i'll customize the window so that the PCI-e cables fit. Also repainting the 980's red parts when i'm taking it off to fit the backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]MSI Z97M Gaming, repainted black heatsink claws & sandbrushed MSI Badge Heatsink Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4Gb 1866MHz MSI GTX 980 4G i7-4790K Corsair H80i Corsair HX850i Corsair LX 256GB Seagate 2TB Will try to redo some cable management and repaint mobo heatsink claws when i remove the 980. not entirely satisfied yet.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Any reason you went with the h80i over or h100i or h100igtx? Just wondering.
> 
> Looks great though,


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emophia*
> 
> Looks amazing dude.
> Any reason you went with the h80i over or h100i or h100igtx? Just wondering.
> 
> Looks great though,


Yeah, because of the length of the MSI GTX 980 it will hit the inner fan of the h100+. You cant fit the h100i on top panel of case either since it will hit the RAM, dont know about the bottom slots though but i would not use those cause it's not as good airflow as top/bottom.


----------



## alienloop

HELLo guys, I would love to join your AWESOME club








Just finished my build and of course would like to share the love for the Air 240

My AIR240 HTPC build:

CPU: Intel i7 4790

MOTHERBOARD: ASUS GRYPHON Z97

RAM: 16 GB Kingston HYPERX

GRAPHIC: ASUS GTX 960

CASE: CORSAIR Air 240

SYSTEMDISK: Crucial BX100 SSD-250GB

DATADISK: Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB






cheers mates


----------



## TB0neGmz

Hey Guys,

So i am purchasing this case this week for my rebuild.... anyone know if this cooler will fit?

Phanteks PH-TC12DX:
http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> So i am purchasing this case this week for my rebuild.... anyone know if this cooler will fit?
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC12DX:
> http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html


No, it does not fit.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Thanks, thats a shame are there any recommended air coolers for this case or just go AIO water?


----------



## Emophia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienloop*
> 
> HELLo guys, I would love to join your AWESOME club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished my build and of course would like to share the love for the Air 240
> 
> My AIR240 HTPC build:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 4790
> 
> MOTHERBOARD: ASUS GRYPHON Z97
> 
> RAM: 16 GB Kingston HYPERX
> 
> GRAPHIC: ASUS GTX 960
> 
> CASE: CORSAIR Air 240
> 
> SYSTEMDISK: Crucial BX100 SSD-250GB
> 
> DATADISK: Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mates


Looks great but the hole cutouts in the side panel kind of ruin it.


----------



## oemspain

Hello, i've read all the 107 pages and my only doubt about the case it's about the max height for the graph card to feat without problems with the power conectors and the side window, without any modification on the case or on the graph card.
I've seen different graph cards feet inside. I had choosen the Asus GeForce GTX970 OC Turbo 4GB GDDR5 with 26.4 cm leght and 12.1 cm height, because I'll mount a front push/pull Corsair H105i and 2 intake fans below the graph card on a mITX motherboard (Asus Maximus VII Impact). But i've seen the spectacular allienloop build with a Asus Geforce GTX960 Turbo (with 12.1 cm height) and a modification done on the windows case for the graph power conectors.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Thanks, thats a shame are there any recommended air coolers for this case or just go AIO water?


You can go with any tower cooler below 130mm. For example the NH-U9S.
Or, anly topblower also.
But the best performance comes obviously from a compact water cooler in this size.
It depends on what processor and overclock you plan.


----------



## Crispybagel

So this is how my build is looking right now







there is much more to come so i'll do some writing for you!

*What has been done for now is the following.*
- Claw heatsinks on mobo painted black (from red)
- MSI badge heatsink sandbrushed metal sides (from red)
- removed MSI badge (will eventually repaint it and sandbrush the logo+sides)
*What's coming for the build is.*
- Custom Black MSI GTX 980 Coldzero backplate with Grey/silver logo
- Repaint the GFX's red parts to Grey/silver
- Get my Side window cutout for the PCI-e cables and attach the White AKASA Led Strip.
- 2x80mm fans for extra airflow - redo cable management a bit

*Thing you should know about the Air 240*
- First off, there is a graphic card height clearance issue, it DOES NOT fit my MSI GTX 980 without modding, same follows for the ASUS Strix and MSI on the 970 aswell.
- This case is ******* awesome, but. IF your going for a longer graphic card like MSI or the Gigabyte, you can NOT fit the H100i+ in the front.
- Cable management is awesome - IF your ordering a backplate from ex. Coldzero.eu and are running with the MSI Z97M, remember you can NOT buy a standard one, it needs a cutout for the RAM slots.
- There is NO place to put an optical drive, i plugged my old one in outside the case and used it to install drivers and windows.

*Some Specs*
i7-4790K
H80i
Dominator Platinum 1866MHz 4x4Gb
MSI Z97M Gaming
MSI GTX 980 4G
HX850i
LX 256Gb SSD
Seagate 2TB HDD
Corsair Sleeved Cables Black








And this is the kind of backplate i will be ordering (in a black and silver combo), although it seems like Coldzero has gone on vacation ^^


----------



## donvitos

Can anyone tell me, would I be able to fit a 140mm radiator in this case? Even if I had to route cables/tubing and mount it in through the back portion? I don't have hard drives so I would be able to remove the HDD cage too if that matters.


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donvitos*
> 
> Can anyone tell me, would I be able to fit a 140mm radiator in this case? Even if I had to route cables/tubing and mount it in through the back portion? I don't have hard drives so I would be able to remove the HDD cage too if that matters.


It would most likely be very tight but as you remove the HDD cage you will get alot more space for cable management


----------



## Emophia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> - This case is ******* awesome, but. IF your going for a longer graphic card like MSI or the Gigabyte, you can NOT fit the H100i+ in the front.


You can, just not as push/pull, and I hear push/pull isn't really worth it anyways.

example with a h105 (thicker than a 100i):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 2-ACROCK X99
> I7 5820K OC TO 4.5
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (4GBx4)
> GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 SLI
> CORSAIR 105


----------



## alienloop

I was actually surprised by the power connector was in the way for the window. So it was a quick fix


----------



## alienloop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emophia*
> 
> Looks great but the hole cutouts in the side panel kind of ruin it.


I was actually surprised by the power connector was in the way for the window. So it was a quick fix


----------



## dash09

My first air 240 build. A few questions that i have:
Can i mount 92mm/80mm fans on the bottom below the gpu?
I'm using a reference 980ti but I dont plan on keeping it, would prefer a non ref but currently the evga model is not available in my country so my only options are msi, asus, galax, gigabyte. Will the gigabyte 980ti fit without any modifications to the window? Right now with the ref card the pci power cables do touch the window but I'm sure i can bend them more so they dont, i also have a h100i but gpu length shouldn't be an issue
Lastly where can i find the window mod tutorials? A link to a thread will be appreciated


----------



## sivashanth2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dash09*
> 
> 
> 
> My first air 240 build. A few questions that i have:
> Can i mount 92mm/80mm fans on the bottom below the gpu?
> I'm using a reference 980ti but I dont plan on keeping it, would prefer a non ref but currently the evga model is not available in my country so my only options are msi, asus, galax, gigabyte. Will the gigabyte 980ti fit without any modifications to the window? Right now with the ref card the pci power cables do touch the window but I'm sure i can bend them more so they dont, i also have a h100i but gpu length shouldn't be an issue
> Lastly where can i find the window mod tutorials? A link to a thread will be appreciated


Can you tell me what sort of LEDs you used for your build plz? I need some stuff just like that for my Air 240 build.

Thanks


----------



## markov

I saw this dennis_build_log , what do you think about mounting radiator on second chamber ?
there's a large space , but dont know for sure the temp on it


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markov*
> 
> I saw this dennis_build_log , what do you think about mounting radiator on second chamber ?
> there's a large space , but dont know for sure the temp on it


My HDD temps are even without an extra heat source pretty high down there. Even after i installed an 80mm exhaust fan in the rear...
The extra radiator down there sure looks good, but i dont think this setup is anywhere optimal with the temperatures...


----------



## markov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> My HDD temps are even without an extra heat source pretty high down there. Even after i installed an 80mm exhaust fan in the rear...
> The extra radiator down there sure looks good, but i dont think this setup is anywhere optimal with the temperatures...


there's a lot of messy cable even we got fully modular PSU right ?
plus another heat source from the rediator , bad idea i think

btw you can fit 80mm fan on 3.5" hardisk bay ? nice , my plan exactly the same


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markov*
> 
> I saw this dennis_build_log , what do you think about mounting radiator on second chamber ?
> there's a large space , but dont know for sure the temp on it


I've tried it with my cpu before. Temps are just as good. Set it to exhaust (push fan) so that the heat from the radiator will not go into the chamber. You should also mount it with the screws and not leave it sitting on the base. The temps will be quite bad if u do that.

I didn't use it eventually as I tinker a lot with my setup. Mounting this way would make it harder to remove the rear cover and remove cables. But temps are definitely good. No worries.

Radiator in 2nd chamber


Present set up


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markov*
> 
> there's a lot of messy cable even we got fully modular PSU right ?
> plus another heat source from the rediator , bad idea i think
> 
> btw you can fit 80mm fan on 3.5" hardisk bay ? nice , my plan exactly the same


This is how i did the bottom section:


Still thinking of an intake fan also...


----------



## markov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> I've tried it with my cpu before. Temps are just as good. Set it to exhaust (push fan) so that the heat from the radiator will not go into the chamber. You should also mount it with the screws and not leave it sitting on the base. The temps will be quite bad if u do that.
> 
> I didn't use it eventually as I tinker a lot with my setup. Mounting this way would make it harder to remove the rear cover and remove cables. But temps are definitely good. No worries.
> 
> Present set up


actually , I wanna use nzxt kraken g10 like your setup but with radiator mounting on the back chamber
and put 240 mm aio for cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> This is how i did the bottom section:
> 
> 
> Still thinking of an intake fan also...


nice, additional config info for my next build


----------



## TB0neGmz

Another question about fitting components in this case.

I was looking at the new 'Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream' as it runs fairly cool and super quiet (the most silent non reference yet supposedly) and it will fit into my planned black and white theme build.

But im just not sure if it will be able to be squeezed in to this case.

*Board Size:* 280mm x 133mm



If anyone has had experiance with this combination feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markov*
> 
> actually , I wanna use nzxt kraken g10 like your setup but with radiator mounting on the back chamber
> and put 240 mm aio for cpu
> nice, additional config info for my next build


ID Cooling just showed a single 240 rad cpu+gpu AIO... i will wait for more units like that, as such a cooling config would be just ideal for this case.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Another question about fitting components in this case.
> 
> I was looking at the new 'Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream' as it runs fairly cool and super quiet (the most silent non reference yet supposedly) and it will fit into my planned black and white theme build.
> 
> But im just not sure if it will be able to be squeezed in to this case.
> 
> *Board Size:* 280mm x 133mm
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has had experiance with this combination feedback would be appreciated.


I dont think so.
Based on the max physical cpu tower height of 130mm, a 133mm high gpu just will not fit. And even if, you can not connect the power.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markov*
> 
> actually , I wanna use nzxt kraken g10 like your setup but with radiator mounting on the back chamber
> and put 240 mm aio for cpu
> nice, additional config info for my next build


It's probably the best in terms of temps as the gpu AIO radiator will be much hotter than the cpu. Putting it in the 2nd chamber as exhaust removes that heat.

Also note the tubing should be long enough to reach the 2nd chamber. NZXT's AIO has long tubes.

Highly recommend the G10. Just take note of the VRM heatsink. Mine comes with it. I think some gpus don't have it so it's best to mount it on. VRAM doesn't need heatsinks. I tried with/without and there wasn't any noticeable difference.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont think so.
> Based on the max physical cpu tower height of 130mm, a 133mm high gpu just will not fit. And even if, you can not connect the power.


Thanks LocutusH for answering all my questions i guess i play it safe and get the Gigabyte G1 Gaming or the EVGA Superclocked+ ACX 2.0


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donvitos*
> 
> Can anyone tell me, would I be able to fit a 140mm radiator in this case? Even if I had to route cables/tubing and mount it in through the back portion? I don't have hard drives so I would be able to remove the HDD cage too if that matters.


No chance you could get a 140mm rad in here. You could get a 120mm but there's no chance you could get a 140, even after removing the hard drive cages.
You could of course mod the case but I wouldn't recommend it just for a slightly larger rad.


----------



## Natxete

Hello Im new to the forum. A week ago i bought this case to build up a micro ATX Pc. Yesterday arrived my motherboard, and i have some questions i want to ask to know your opinions. As i can see you build amazing computers with this case. This is what i want to put inside of this case:

- Asus Maximus VII Gene
- Intel I7 4790K
- Corsair RM750 PSU
- 16gb Corsair Vengeance
- 1 or 2 Samsung SSD´s EVO or PRO 500 or 240 gb (i depends on the price)
- Gigabyte GTX970 G1

My doubts come when i think in what cooling system mount. Dont know if its better to mount a 120mm radiator push/pull (like corsair h80i) on front and a 120 intake fan on front under the h80i, or put a 240mm (like H1001). Im wondering how hot the GPU will be with the 240mm rad. Im going to put 2 120mm fans on top of the case for exhaust.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## souldk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainCamaz*
> 
> No chance you could get a 140mm rad in here. You could get a 120mm but there's no chance you could get a 140, even after removing the hard drive cages.
> You could of course mod the case but I wouldn't recommend it just for a slightly larger rad.


In fact you can mount a 140mm rad!
There need to be a few things considered though:

1. PSU not longer than 150mm
2. cables put in the 3,5"cage
3. must use fan that allows for 120mm AND 140mm mounting like EKL Wingbost 2 140mm

I even posted a picture showing it in this thread


----------



## cyoung89

This is my build, as of an hour ago. It is being leak tested until tomorrow, but I'm pretty happy with how it looks.


----------



## skancerous

Hi! I bought this fantastic case and now I'm spray painting the whole thing looking for a custom look

Does anyone know if there's a way to remove the front panel grill? It's not screwed to the case like the top/bottom panel, instead it's secured with some plastic locks and i already broke one trying to get it out...

So yeah, anyone knows if it can be removed without breaking anything?


----------



## CaptainCamaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldk*
> 
> In fact you can mount a 140mm rad!
> There need to be a few things considered though:
> 
> 1. PSU not longer than 150mm
> 2. cables put in the 3,5"cage
> 3. must use fan that allows for 120mm AND 140mm mounting like EKL Wingbost 2 140mm
> 
> I even posted a picture showing it in this thread


Well, if you want a full size power supply (which most people do) then, no chance.
Also I kinda ruled out a 120 to 140mm mounting bracket because without case modding you wouldn't get full efficiency from the fans because parts of the side would be obstructed. It won't make much of a difference but it's not worth so many compromises when you could just have a 120mm running at pretty much the same without having to downsize the PSU and remove the HDD cage.
But hey the beauty of PC is you can do whatever you damn well want with your system.


----------



## souldk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainCamaz*
> 
> Well, if you want a full size power supply (which most people do) then, no chance.
> Also I kinda ruled out a 120 to 140mm mounting bracket because without case modding you wouldn't get full efficiency from the fans because parts of the side would be obstructed. It won't make much of a difference but it's not worth so many compromises when you could just have a 120mm running at pretty much the same without having to downsize the PSU and remove the HDD cage.
> But hey the beauty of PC is you can do whatever you damn well want with your system.


You are correct, Sir^^

The only reason i choose to the 140mm Rad in was because I already had all the stuff laying around from my previous project.
Also my PSU is Full Size







150mm is not a big deal if you choose your PSU wisely^^

Regarding the difference in effeciancy, well there wont be much of a measurable difference anyway between a 120 and a 140mm rad...

So yes, if you can go for one 120mm rad and let it be.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> This is my build, as of an hour ago. It is being leak tested until tomorrow, but I'm pretty happy with how it looks.


What sort of water cooler is that? Can you provide some details. Looks interesting.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> What sort of water cooler is that? Can you provide some details. Looks interesting.


EK cpu block, full cover ek gpu block, ek back plate, alpacool resivor(in back), phobya pump(in back), and compression fittings.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> EK cpu block, full cover ek gpu block, ek back plate, alpacool resivor(in back), phobya pump(in back), and compression fittings.


Hey Cyoung89,

I am thinking of doing my first watercooling build in this case, are you runnin just the single 240mm Rad for both the cpu and gpu, if so are the temps still good?

i am looking to cool a new 980ti and a i7 2600k (old faithful haha).


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Hey Cyoung89,
> 
> I am thinking of doing my first watercooling build in this case, are you runnin just the single 240mm Rad for both the cpu and gpu, if so are the temps still good?
> 
> i am looking to cool a new 980ti and a i7 2600k (old faithful haha).


I am running a single 240mm radiator, for the entire loop. So far my 970 has hit a max of 45°C, during valley. I thought about adding a 120mm radiator, in the back, but I don't think I need that right now. The only problem I have had, it the side panel. My gpu block, is slightly wider then the panel. I had to remove the side window, until I figure something out.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I am running a single 240mm radiator, for the entire loop. So far my 970 has hit a max of 45°C, during valley. I thought about adding a 120mm radiator, in the back, but I don't think I need that right now. The only problem I have had, it the side panel. My gpu block, is slightly wider then the panel. I had to remove the side window, until I figure something out.


Awesome thanks, I wonder how this other member got the side panel on as they seem to be using a very similar block to yours?


----------



## cyoung89

I'm wonder if it is from the armor, on my mother board. It I'm maybe, 2 mm shy of it fitting. The back of the armor, possible. Could have added that extra height.


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I'm wonder if it is from the armor, on my mother board. It I'm maybe, 2 mm shy of it fitting. The back of the armor, possible. Could have added that extra height.


very possible, i know removing the armor will kill your amazing look, but for now could be a solution... or you could use the external windo mod that been used earlier in this thread, you actualy use the existing window and some wire!


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Awesome thanks, I wonder how this other member got the side panel on as they seem to be using a very similar block to yours?


The side panel is on but it's not completely closed. The bottom left-hand corner is open:


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> The side panel is on but it's not completely closed. The bottom left-hand corner is open:


That's exactly what mine did. I may just put mine back on, yours doesn't look bad at all!


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> The side panel is on but it's not completely closed. The bottom left-hand corner is open:


Wow could have fooled me  still looks good partialy open!


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> That's exactly what mine did. I may just put mine back on, yours doesn't look bad at all!


I'm thinking i might order this cooling block when i do my build as it does not have the extention part for the fittings.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-titan-x-nickel-original-csq


----------



## NickTZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woomba*
> 
> The side panel is on but it's not completely closed. The bottom left-hand corner is open:


I have an EK full cover block for my 290x and can screw in the bottom left of the panel, did you just not want to bend the panel or does it not reach?


----------



## woomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickTZ*
> 
> I have an EK full cover block for my 290x and can screw in the bottom left of the panel, did you just not want to bend the panel or does it not reach?


I could close it, just didn't want to put too much pressure on the panel.


----------



## svictorcc

Just to add some crazy idea o just had.
My brother will be getting this case for him soon, and asked for me to build it for him WITH AS MANY RADIATORS AS I CAN FIT IN IT.
So, after some studies about case size and casemods, i can 100% confirm that, with a great mod, the corsair carbide air 240 can hold a total of 4x240mm radiator plus 1x120mm radiator, for a total of 1080mm radiator capability WITH m-itx mobo.


----------



## Lordsteve666

I'm intrigued to see how you'd fit 5 different rads in there, 4 of them being full sized.

I could see one 240mm at the front and one 240mm in the rear compartment with some very neat cable management and careful location of any HDDs or SSDs but i struggle to see how you fit another 3 in the case?

Unless you planed on using and ITX mobo and moving it's location to allow more room round the edge of the case? You could maybe fit a rad in the bottom under the mobo if you were careful?


----------



## souldk

I can see 3x240mm with minimal modding.

I am rocking one 240 in front and one 240 in the bottom, no problem with ITX.
Another 240 can be put in the backl compartment with a little drilling to the sidepanel.

However i cant see where to put another 240mm WITH fans. Without fans you can put one on top in the main compartment using ITX of course


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> I'm intrigued to see how you'd fit 5 different rads in there, 4 of them being full sized.
> 
> I could see one 240mm at the front and one 240mm in the rear compartment with some very neat cable management and careful location of any HDDs or SSDs but i struggle to see how you fit another 3 in the case?
> 
> Unless you planed on using and ITX mobo and moving it's location to allow more room round the edge of the case? You could maybe fit a rad in the bottom under the mobo if you were careful?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldk*
> 
> I can see 3x240mm with minimal modding.
> 
> I am rocking one 240 in front and one 240 in the bottom, no problem with ITX.
> Another 240 can be put in the backl compartment with a little drilling to the sidepanel.
> 
> However i cant see where to put another 240mm WITH fans. Without fans you can put one on top in the main compartment using ITX of course


The 4rth 240 rad will be at the top, above the mobo, but then i will need to cut the back of the case i/o mobo and reposition the standoffs, to down it about 30mm. This will lwt mw install 27mm thin rads bellow and above the itx mobo. The front can be more thicker.
The back 240 rad will just need more holes in the side panel, and another 120mm rad where already have the space in there. No ssd/hdds, only m.2 ssd and custom cables with the right size

IMO it's crazy, i'll only do it if he really want it, but if it was for me only 2x240 and maybe 1x120 in the back.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> The 4rth 240 rad will be at the top, above the mobo, but then i will need to cut the back of the case i/o mobo and reposition the standoffs, to down it about 30mm. This will lwt mw install 27mm thin rads bellow and above the itx mobo. The front can be more thicker.
> The back 240 rad will just need more holes in the side panel, and another 120mm rad where already have the space in there. No ssd/hdds, only m.2 ssd and custom cables with the right size
> 
> IMO it's crazy, i'll only do it if he really want it, but if it was for me only 2x240 and maybe 1x120 in the back.


Yeah seems pretty crazy to me, but if he wants it then give it a shot!

Would be interesting to see but it's a serious mod to the rear panel as you'll pretty much need to rebuild it to fit the moved mobo. And then the PSU compartment side panel will need some interesting hols cut in it.

Just out of interest what is he intending to use all those rads for anyway? CPU, GPU and...? There's only so many rads you could realistically make use of in a case using an ITX board, i mean dual water-cooled GPU's are out of the question.

Also finally, with all those rads how's your airflow going to be set up? With rads you'd generally be having them on intakes with fans blowing cold air through them but nearly every space except the very back above the mobo will be covered with a rad so that's a lot of hot air to move out and a lot of hot air swimming round inside a very small space.


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> Another question about fitting components in this case.
> 
> I was looking at the new 'Palit GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream' as it runs fairly cool and super quiet (the most silent non reference yet supposedly) and it will fit into my planned black and white theme build.
> 
> But im just not sure if it will be able to be squeezed in to this case.
> 
> *Board Size:* 280mm x 133mm
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has had experiance with this combination feedback would be appreciated.


This card has 133 heatsink the power cables are connected on the pcb that is reference dimensions so the 6 and 8 pins are not problem for the side window also the 133 dimension on the heatsink is OK because when you place it inside the pci express slot it leaves 0.4 space from the 130 side acrylic window


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont think so.
> Based on the max physical cpu tower height of 130mm, a 133mm high gpu just will not fit. And even if, you can not connect the power.


You can power cables are not conected on 133 heatsink dimension they are conected on the pcb that is smaller it's the same dimension as the nvidia 980ti


----------



## div1ded

Hey guys,

About to do a build and wanted to know if my idea will fit. Doing a z97 build using an H100i GTX 240mm for the CPU and I wanted to use another H100i GTX in the bottom for the 980 using the HG10 N980 adapter. Is there enough room to do this? I know I am stuck using mITX to do this, but was wondering if anyone had done something similar. I wanted to do a similar build to this one http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/2014/october/hg10a240_build_log

Thanks!


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> This card has 133 heatsink the power cables are connected on the pcb that is reference dimensions so the 6 and 8 pins are not problem for the side window also the 133 dimension on the heatsink is OK because when you place it inside the pci express slot it leaves 0.4 space from the 130 side acrylic window


When you conect the power cables you have to put them up of the pcb they don't turn down of the heatsink 0.4 gap it's small for them to pass. Keep that in mind when I return from vacations I will show you.

Air 240 can take gainward 980ti phoenix.evga 980 ti sc2+.Evga 980ti hybrid.zotac 980ti emp. Gigabyte 980ti g1. Palit super Jet stream 980 ti cables over the pcb. Inno3d 3x . Inno3d 3d 4x cables over the pcb.inno 3d hybrid.

It can not take Asus 980 ti strix
.msi twin froz 980 ti.zotac 980 ti emp extreme.galaxy hof 980ti. Msi lighting 980 ti. Evga kingpin 980ti. Evga 980 ti classified. Asus matrix and gold .

The palit and Inno3d 3x are the most silent ones. Also palit has one of the best triple slot coolers.
The worst 980 ti in my opinion are Asus and gigabyte . Msi it's nothing special with old tech cooling solution no coper Base no coper pipes nothing special.
The evga kingpin is the best overall also the zotac emp extreme but they don't fit in air 240.
So palit and Inno3d or the useless 8 pin connector very loud gigabyte g1 .


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> another H100i GTX in the bottom for the 980 using the HG10 N980 adapter. Is there enough room to do this?


You could only fit a 240mm rad in the bottom with an ITX board. Using MATX the board is just too big and there's not enough clearance under it. Headers and other bits on the board get in the way.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *div1ded*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> About to do a build and wanted to know if my idea will fit. Doing a z97 build using an H100i GTX 240mm for the CPU and I wanted to use another H100i GTX in the bottom for the 980 using the HG10 N980 adapter. Is there enough room to do this? I know I am stuck using mITX to do this, but was wondering if anyone had done something similar. I wanted to do a similar build to this one http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/2014/october/hg10a240_build_log
> 
> Thanks!


It won't work because of how the cables for the GTX come out of the block(straight with no ability to pivot) and are hard to bend vs how the other coolers can.


----------



## dash09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> When you conect the power cables you have to put them up of the pcb they don't turn down of the heatsink 0.4 gap it's small for them to pass. Keep that in mind when I return from vacations I will show you.
> 
> Air 240 can take gainward 980ti phoenix.evga 980 ti sc2+.Evga 980ti hybrid.zotac 980ti emp. Gigabyte 980ti g1. Palit super Jet stream 980 ti cables over the pcb. Inno3d 3x . Inno3d 3d 4x cables over the pcb.inno 3d hybrid .


Is it confirmed that the Gigabyte g1 980ti will fit without modding the window? Can anyone else back this up before i buy a g1 980ti?


----------



## corrosion666

Hello,

When using a Micro-ATX board, is there enough space at the bottom to squeeze in default 120mm fans? If not, can you fit slim-size fans in there? Or can you only install 120mm fans with Mini-ITX boards.

PS. the board i currently have is :
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97MPLUS/

I was planning to use the window,side of the case as the top, and install 120mm fans on both sides for extra cooling. But it doenst look like i can fit 120mm fans on the GPU side if i install a Micro-ATX...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> When using a Micro-ATX board, is there enough space at the bottom to squeeze in default 120mm fans? If not, can you fit slim-size fans in there? Or can you only install 120mm fans with Mini-ITX boards.
> 
> PS. the board i currently have is :
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97MPLUS/
> 
> I was planning to use the window,side of the case as the top, and install 120mm fans on both sides for extra cooling. But it doenst look like i can fit 120mm fans on the GPU side if i install a Micro-ATX...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You'll be able to fit full thickness (25mm) 120mm fans on the GPU side with an ITX board. M-ATX, you'll be limited to using thin profile fans. Though I have seen a few builds with full 25mm thickness 92mm fans on the GPU side mounted away from the motherboard itself allowing the necessary clearance.


----------



## corrosion666

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> You'll be able to fit full thickness (25mm) 120mm fans on the GPU side with an ITX board. M-ATX, you'll be limited to using thin profile fans. Though I have seen a few builds with full 25mm thickness 92mm fans on the GPU side mounted away from the motherboard itself allowing the necessary clearance.


Thank you for your fast reply.

This brings me to another GPU related question. Does anyboby have an estimate of the maximum GPU length possible, when using a dubbel fan in a push/pull configuration on a Hydro GT100i mounted at the front ? It looks like it might be possible with some medium to smaller size cards, but if someboy here could give me an estimate, or even better, the exact format of a card that would fit in this setup?

If it helps, my setup would like in the top picture below. I would only be using 1 GPU.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/lightbox/post/23272297/id/2281385

My calculations are that the maximum dimensions for this configuration would be:
L=290mm, W=129mm, H=43mm

Many thanks in advance !


----------



## Lordsteve666

Your max length could vary a little bit depending on the fans used for the GT100i. If you used the stock fans with it obviously less space but a slim fan on either side in push-pullcould give you a fair bit more clearance for a GPU
Clearly in this case efficiency of the cooling would be less but with a full sized rad you could possibly afford that unless you were going for some monster overclocking?

I've got my case window side up like you plan. I've got 2x 120mm at the front, 2x 120mm on the right (right of the mobo) as exhaust and 1x 120mm slim under the GPU. Keeps it all nice and cool. Planning to put a 240mm rad AIO on the front soon.


----------



## corrosion666

Thanks for the info !

Well i have just tested the clearance with an ASUS EAH6970 card, which is a little outdated, but similar in size to modern cards like the GTX 970 Strix series, or the Galax GTX970 HOF.

According to the manufacturers' website, this card is 29,7cm or 11,7 inches in length. When i install this in the default case (default case fans mounted in the front), i have barely enough room to squeeze in the radiator, let alone another 25mm fan. So i definetly need a card that is a bit smaller than this. Any recommendations on a mid to high end card (+/-400€) are verry much welcome !

But for now i will just use the default Hydro H100 setup with 2 intake fans in front of the radiator, and look a for a shorter GPU. I will see if i have room for maybe some slim fans after everything is installed. Maybe wait for the release of the R9 Nano card, which should leave plenty of space for any desired setup?

PS : Really enjoying the case so far !


P.S.S : I decided to go for Mini-TX after all. The coke can is empty and was a refference to indicate the MB size to a friend


----------



## LocutusH

Just installed my spare AP15 down as intake. Running at 1000 RPM i won 4°C on my HDD&SSD.... so the bottom compartement definitely needs an intake fan too.



Also bought two Noctua NF-A8 for behind the cpu. The old Arcti F8 Pro fans were too tight there, and the rubber frame was pushed a bit together, so one of them always made a ticking sound when the impeller touched the frame. So soft frame fans are a no go for this place. The NF-A8's of course work without problems there.



And some white leds also, so i can see whats happening inside


----------



## BlackFox1337

Any recommendations on where to mount an EK XRES 100 D5 Vario in this case? I was hoping to avoid mounting sideways.


----------



## boristofu

Hey 240'ers









I had first exposure yesterday to the Air 240 case and *I FELL IN LOVE.*

I have a friend who consults me regarding hardware n stuff, he says Yo just upgrade your ATX-rig, don't spend money on that. "Why" I asked. and he said;

1) It's ONLY aesthetics.
2) You won't be able to overclock without water-cooling system
3) Your mATX case will be much more overheated than your standard case.

a) Yes, Aesthetics is what caught my eye right away, I have a white chair, white table, and lots of black contrast, it would be ******* beautiful !

b) I do intend on upgrading my rig so I'll overclock in the future, will this be more restricted compared to standard ATX non-water cooling rig ??

c) How significant is the heat increase compared to regular cases ?

What I planned fitting is 200$ mATX board and put like i7-4770k with gtx 770 gpu. *without water-cooling*

Thank you guys.


----------



## LocutusH

Well, your friend has a good argument on the overclock issue.

In this case, you are limited to a max cpu cooler height of 130mm. The best tower cooler you can get for this size, is the Noctua U9S. While these are pretty quiet and good for stock loads, they do have limits. (i dont like topblowers, because of the chaotic airflow, but some of them come with somewhat larger sink, they MAY cool some 1-2˘C better, but you wont be able to fit in high rams..)

For example my 2500k is now running at stock speeds. At 27°C room temp, the idle is around 35, load with stress test at max 60. This is with the U9S fan at 1400rpm, so still pretty quiet. And a 2500k is cooler than your i7-4770k will be. So there is not much room for high overclocks.

Any compact water cooler will give you better load temps, even a thin 120mm rad. But then again, i had 3x H75-s going back to RMA, because of rattling pump, so i decided to go without watercoolers for a while.


----------



## xQizt

Hi guys!

I'm soon to be an owner of this awesome case, this is my build that I will be doing after a long time so I'm very excited and also curious how will this all work once i hit Power button









*Specs:*

CPU - Intel i5-4690k

MOBO - Asus ROG Maximus VII GENE

GPU - GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 Gaming ( SLI in near future)

RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) 2133MHz DDR3

PSU - Corsair AX860 Platinum 860W

SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 120GB

HDD - Seagate 2TB Desktop HDD, SATA III, 7200RPM

CPU COOLER - Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX

FANS - 2 x Corsair SP120 LED Blue, 2 X Corsair AF120 LED White

Tell me what do you think of this build, any comments are welcome









Photos coming soon...









Finally all the parts are here, now the fun can begin


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xQizt*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm soon to be an owner of this awesome case, this is my build that I will be doing after a long time so I'm very excited and also curious how will this all work once i hit Power button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specs:*
> 
> CPU - Intel i7-4790k
> 
> MOBO - MSI Z97M GAMING
> 
> GPU - GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 Gaming ( SLI in near future)
> 
> RAM - Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2x4GB) 2133MHz DDR3
> 
> PSU - Corsair AX860 Platinum 860W
> 
> SSD - Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
> 
> HDD - Seagate 1TB Desktop HDD, SATA III, 7200RPM
> 
> CPU COOLER - Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
> 
> Tell me what do you think of this build, any comments are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos coming soon...


With the H100i and fans mounted at the front, you will only have very limited room between the GPU and the radiator, assuming the fans is placed as an intake at the front.
I test fitted a 29,7cm card and i barely had room to spare. Your desired card should be exactly the same size (if not slightly bigger) so you wont be able to use a push-pull fan configuration in the front, and its gonna be a tight fit at any rate.

Using a Micro-ATX board will also leave limited cooling possibilities at the bottom of the case. An SLI setup will further increase this problem.
My main concern with this powerfull build is mainly airflow and heating problems. But without overclocking it might work. I have seen SLI/crossfire setups in this thread before, but they where all using either smaller cards or full watercooling.

I have another question for you guys :
Does anybody have any experience with LED strips in this case? I planned on fitting controlable RGB led strips, but as my build is progressing i am running out of places to mount them, unless i sacrifice cooling. Can anybody give some advice as to where to mount LED strips? I was thinking of mounting them on the window panel, but it seems a tight fit and too sharp of a bend.

Any advice on good products to use. I think 60cm strips will be too big for this case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xQizt

Thanks for advice, I will use just 2 fans between the radiator and the case so i guess that leaves me enough space to install my G1


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> I have another question for you guys :
> Does anybody have any experience with LED strips in this case? I planned on fitting controlable RGB led strips, but as my build is progressing i am running out of places to mount them, unless i sacrifice cooling. Can anybody give some advice as to where to mount LED strips? I was thinking of mounting them on the window panel, but it seems a tight fit and too sharp of a bend.
> 
> Any advice on good products to use. I think 60cm strips will be too big for this case?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm using this kit (in white): http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0046Y1622/ref=s9_cartx_gw_d14_g147_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-6&pf_rd_r=1EKTQS7K03A446V6T3ZY&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2090149322&pf_rd_i=desktop

It does take up a PCIe slot despite not physically plugging in. That slot is blocked and the LED kit is fully supported by the expansion slot itself. As far as running it around the inside of the window panel I haven't had an issue. I used a few cable ties, and while it wasn't long enough to cover the whole window panel you should be able to fully cover 3 edges. It depends on how big the strips you plan on using are but there's a bit of a lip on the inside of the case that I was able to tuck the cable into. I'd imagine your average sized LED strip should fit as well, although it might jut out a bit. The main issue I could think of would be routing the cables to power them neatly.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> false
> Thank you for your fast reply.
> 
> This brings me to another GPU related question. Does anyboby have an estimate of the maximum GPU length possible, when using a dubbel fan in a push/pull configuration on a Hydro GT100i mounted at the front ? It looks like it might be possible with some medium to smaller size cards, but if someboy here could give me an estimate, or even better, the exact format of a card that would fit in this setup?
> 
> If it helps, my setup would like in the top picture below. I would only be using 1 GPU.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/lightbox/post/23272297/id/2281385
> 
> My calculations are that the maximum dimensions for this configuration would be:
> L=290mm, W=129mm, H=43mm
> 
> Many thanks in advance !


No worries dude. liking the build so far! keep posting updates!

I have these LEDs: https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=bitfenix+alchemy which I have positioned along the inner lip just behind the side panel (not stuck down, as the lip holds it into place). I have the 60cm version in white which starts right from the back of the case, along the top to down the front lip right to the bottom. I'll post a picture soon. In their current position, they're completely unobtrusive and commandeer a part of the case where no other component would have any business being.

Hope that helps!


----------



## corrosion666

Thanks for the suggestions !

I will probably go for the Alchemy LED strips.

After everything has been going so smooth, i have run into the first major issue of this build.

*The GTX 970 gaming 4G, which i had selected based on its performance, and its matching color scheme, does not fin inside this case !*

I had taken extra care to select a card that would be short enough to allow a push/pull configuration on the front radiator. However, i did not pay enough attention to card width.
Unfortunatly, this great looking card is a few millimeter to wide, and installing it will not allow you to close the case side panel as it should...

The curled heatsink will press against the window panel, pushing it out....

Verry dissapointed about this, as the card matched my theme to perfection. I will have to find a different top end card, but i fear that i am running out of options, and will be forced to select the noisy and warm mini GTX970 after all.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions !
> 
> I will probably go for the Alchemy LED strips.
> 
> After everything has been going so smooth, i have run into the first major issue of this build.
> 
> *The GTX 970 gaming 4G, which i had selected based on its performance, and its matching color scheme, does not fin inside this case !*
> 
> I had taken extra care to select a card that would be short enough to allow a push/pull configuration on the front radiator. However, i did not pay enough attention to card width.
> Unfortunatly, this great looking card is a few millimeter to wide, and installing it will not allow you to close the case side panel as it should...
> 
> The curled heatsink will press against the window panel, pushing it out....
> 
> Verry dissapointed about this, as the card matched my theme to perfection. I will have to find a different top end card, but i fear that i am running out of options, and will be forced to select the noisy and warm mini GTX970 after all.


I am using these leds: Powercool SMD5050 30cm white + molex

I found the nzxt led stripe to be too expensive, for what it does... also the bitfenix alchemy series are way too overpriced. You just pay for the brand, but they are the same chinese strips, as anything else.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I am using these leds: Powercool SMD5050 30cm white + molex
> 
> I found the nzxt led stripe to be too expensive, for what it does... also the bitfenix alchemy series are way too overpriced. You just pay for the brand, but they are the same chinese strips, as anything else.


I see, thanks for the tip.

As for the GPU issue : I have opted to go for the Asus GTX 970 turbo series. Its apparently the only full size contemporary 4g card that will fit when using a push/pull.
Not the greatest looking card. I will have to make some adjustments on my theme.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> I see, thanks for the tip.
> 
> As for the GPU issue : I have opted to go for the Asus GTX 970 turbo series. Its apparently the only full size contemporary 4g card that will fit when using a push/pull.
> Not the greatest looking card. I will have to make some adjustments on my theme.


I think my ref 980 is the same length as this asus turbo card. If so, i would rather go for 980/980ti with reference cooling.


----------



## boristofu

Are there any GTX 770 cards that *WILL NOT* fit in this case ?

What R9 280x cards fir or do not fit in this case ?

ThankZ


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I think my ref 980 is the same length as this asus turbo card. If so, i would rather go for 980/980ti with reference cooling.


That card would unfortunatly push me out of my budget, but it would seem to be a good choice for those with more funds available.


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions !
> 
> I will probably go for the Alchemy LED strips.
> 
> After everything has been going so smooth, i have run into the first major issue of this build.
> 
> *The GTX 970 gaming 4G, which i had selected based on its performance, and its matching color scheme, does not fin inside this case !*
> 
> I had taken extra care to select a card that would be short enough to allow a push/pull configuration on the front radiator. However, i did not pay enough attention to card width.
> Unfortunatly, this great looking card is a few millimeter to wide, and installing it will not allow you to close the case side panel as it should...
> 
> The curled heatsink will press against the window panel, pushing it out....
> 
> Verry dissapointed about this, as the card matched my theme to perfection. I will have to find a different top end card, but i fear that i am running out of options, and will be forced to select the noisy and warm mini GTX970 after all.


I assume you don't want to try modifying the window like seen here? http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/190#post_23389951

That should give you the room necessary to fit that card. I've been considering doing that to fit the 980 TI Gaming 6G but seeing as I don't OC that much anymore I may just end up going with another EVGA SC+ card instead when I upgrade.


----------



## White Wyvern

Hello, first post here








I'm going to do my first water cooling build with this case soon.
Do you guys know anyone here who applied carbon fiber to the mobo tray?


----------



## donvitos

@the people who have custom water cooling loops in your air 240, I need your advice!!

I'm planning a custom loop. i5 4690k 4.5ghz and EVGA SC+ 980ti.

What tubing/fitting sizes should I go with for this build?

How much radiator should I do? 240mm? 240+120mm? Help!!

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wroy

Does an MSI r3 390 Gaming 8g fit in this case?

The card it's height is what i am concerned about. It is 129mm high.
Does i still have room to connect the connectors?

Thanks!


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wroy*
> 
> Does an MSI r3 390 Gaming 8g fit in this case?
> 
> The card it's height is what i am concerned about. It is 129mm high.
> Does i still have room to connect the connectors?
> 
> Thanks!


the card will fit, but the power cables will be an issue. They will press against the window and will cause your side panel to bulge out.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donvitos*
> 
> @the people who have custom water cooling loops in your air 240, I need your advice!!
> 
> I'm planning a custom loop. i5 4690k 4.5ghz and EVGA SC+ 980ti.
> 
> What tubing/fitting sizes should I go with for this build?
> 
> How much radiator should I do? 240mm? 240+120mm? Help!!
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1567492/build-log-white-wyvern-carbide-240-carbon-fiber-and-custom-water-cooling#post_24244726


----------



## boristofu

Seasonic X-650W Gold, will this PSU fit in the build ?

(http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=169)

I can buy this PSU for a good price, wonder if it fits.

And sorry for asking but, what kind of r9 280x and GTX 770 fit or don't fit this case ?

Thanks


----------



## Goose87

Hi guys,

I'm almost finished my 240 air. I just need to add some more LED to the bottom and make some proper pics







.
I will write a build log If anybody intrested in.


----------



## corrosion666

That looks amazing. Nice job !


----------



## etoilebiscuit

hi all, first post here! cant wait for air 240 to get restocked in my country.
now have a g1 gaming 980ti in my bro's com waiting to be used.

cant wait for the case to come.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Seasonic X-650W Gold, will this PSU fit in the build ?
> 
> (http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=169)
> 
> I can buy this PSU for a good price, wonder if it fits.
> 
> And sorry for asking but, what kind of r9 280x and GTX 770 fit or don't fit this case ?
> 
> Thanks


i have installed a CORSAIR RM850 which has the same size, and it fits in there without problem. It will take up significant space in the back compartment, so if you plan to use that section for water cooling parts, or have a lot of cable to manage, a smaller form PSU might be more suitable.


----------



## boristofu

@corrosion666, Thank you very much !

How about the - Gigabyte GTX 770 WindForce OC 2 GB - GPU ? it's 280*140mm, will it fit, does anyone has one of those ?


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> @corrosion666, Thank you very much !
> 
> How about the - Gigabyte GTX 770 WindForce OC 2 GB - GPU ? it's 280*140mm, will it fit, does anyone has one of those ?


I wouldnt risk it to be honest. I think it will be too wide. Dont do it unless you can either test fit it at a store, or somebody posts a pic here.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose87*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm almost finished my 240 air. I just need to add some more LED to the bottom and make some proper pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I will write a build log If anybody intrested in.


Can i ask what GPU you are using? Im still debating which one to get that will fit for a water cooling loop in the case.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose87*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm almost finished my 240 air. I just need to add some more LED to the bottom and make some proper pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I will write a build log If anybody intrested in.


Great rig man, congrats!
I'm about to build a white theme carbide 240 too.
Are using only a 240mm rad for both cpu and gpu?
What's the Delta T you're getting while gaming or benching?


----------



## Goose87

Hi,

Yes, I only have one 240 rad. In idle I have 30°C during gaming or benchmark 50°C. The room temp. is usually 20-25°C

The Cpu and gpu have the same temp. usually , sometimes I got 1-5°C difference.


----------



## Goose87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> Can i ask what GPU you are using? Im still debating which one to get that will fit for a water cooling loop in the case.


EVGA 680 FTW


----------



## xQizt

I have a question for *Asus Maximus VII GENE* motherboard and *GTX 970 G1* graphics owners....Is it possible to have supremefx sound card and G1 in first PCIe slot without touching each other?

I'm sorry if this thread doesn't belong here, I couldn't find the right section to post it


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose87*
> 
> EVGA 680 FTW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose87*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I only have one 240 rad. In idle I have 30°C during gaming or benchmark 50°C. The room temp. is usually 20-25°C
> 
> The Cpu and gpu have the same temp. usually , sometimes I got 1-5°C difference.


Do you have a build log or any other pictures during the build?


----------



## crash01

Anyone is using H100i GTX? I guess should fit on front without issue, right? It's just little thicker than H100i.


----------



## Goose87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Do you have a build log or any other pictures during the build?


Yes, I have a lot of pictures from different state of the building, and I would like to make a build log also, but I didn't do that before. I'm also lazy to do that







.

This is not all of the pics just a few.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yndpk7aurpaw76v/AADljPjnNBhnAswD10_H-4V4a?dl=0


----------



## hslayer

Hello my fellow Air 240 owners!

Yesterday I built my first PC ever using Corsair Air 240 and boy this case is beautiful.

Now I have couple questions that I would like to ask.

I am running 2 GTX 970 and top card is hitting around mid 80's while the bottom one is around mid 70's (when im gaming)

What can I do to bring the temperature down on these? I tried to set the fans to 70% before I started up my game but it was so loud and I just couldnt handle it so I put it back to auto for now.

I am currently running 3 stock case fans that came with Air 240. (two in the front for intake and one up top as exhaust fan)

oh and my cpu is hitting 70's under load with stock cpu fan. is this pretty normal? (i have xeon e3)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trento

@hslayer

u can start with getting a better cpu cooler. No amount of case fans would really make a huge difference. For the Air 240, Cpu cooler options are limited due to the height restriction. I suggest getting an AIO. A 120mm one would be good enough.

As for the GPUs, u can consider putting them under water. NZXT G10 is a good choice. Check out the G10 owners' club here for more info. It would be silent and also much cooler.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goose87*
> 
> Yes, I have a lot of pictures from different state of the building, and I would like to make a build log also, but I didn't do that before. I'm also lazy to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is not all of the pics just a few.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yndpk7aurpaw76v/AADljPjnNBhnAswD10_H-4V4a?dl=0


Excellent pics man, loved it!
We have almost the same sleeved cables, i got mine from icemodz.
The acrylic work was made by you or someone else? It looks perfect.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goose87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Excellent pics man, loved it!
> We have almost the same sleeved cables, i got mine from icemodz.
> The acrylic work was made by you or someone else? It looks perfect.
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! The cables completly made by myself. The acrylic plates were designed by me, but ColdZero manufactured them.


----------



## smithydan

Nice!


----------



## sirvolrath

Hello guys, great thread!

Quick question about the back compartment. What's the best way to get some airflow going over your HDD bay there? Because right now I find my hard drives to be running a tad bit hot tbh (46°C under load).


----------



## hslayer

@trento

thank you so much for answering my questions. Now about using G10's, will they work with EVGA GTX 970 ACX that I have? if no, what other options do I have to bring down my temperature?

I really wish that I knew about this temperature issue when running sli config because i would've went with the blower style GPUs but it's little too late for that now. (problem with building your pc for the first time lol)


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirvolrath*
> 
> Hello guys, great thread!
> 
> Quick question about the back compartment. What's the best way to get some airflow going over your HDD bay there? Because right now I find my hard drives to be running a tad bit hot tbh (46°C under load).


Look for my previous posts and pictures.


----------



## agony1980

For people asking if this Palit Super Jet Stream 980TI fits inside the AIR 240 . As I already say it fits perfect.

Palit GTX 980 TI Super Jet Stream

palit1.jpg 496k .jpg file


palit2.jpg 508k .jpg file


http://postimg.org/image/cr7uy3gll/

http://postimg.org/image/wgoromzg5/


----------



## etoilebiscuit

anyone know if we can fit 92mm fans below? im using a matx board with gigabyte 980ti gaming g1.

just built my rig with air 240. pics after my noctua fans are bought and rma stuff are back.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> @trento
> 
> thank you so much for answering my questions. Now about using G10's, will they work with EVGA GTX 970 ACX that I have? if no, what other options do I have to bring down my temperature?
> 
> I really wish that I knew about this temperature issue when running sli config because i would've went with the blower style GPUs but it's little too late for that now. (problem with building your pc for the first time lol)


they should fit the 970. the only thing u need to note is whether there are heatsinks on your GPU's VRMs. If there isn't, then u should fit them first before using the G10. Also, there may be a need to use a shim to ensure good contact with the chip. I don't have the 970 so i can't really say much. The G10 forum will have much more info on this.


----------



## agony1980

Yes u can . with MATX you can for sure .. Just see my Pics on the prev post. I am using 2 x 92 Fractal fans cable moded to run on 5v.


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hslayer*
> 
> Hello my fellow Air 240 owners!
> 
> Yesterday I built my first PC ever using Corsair Air 240 and boy this case is beautiful.
> 
> Now I have couple questions that I would like to ask.
> 
> I am running 2 GTX 970 and top card is hitting around mid 80's while the bottom one is around mid 70's (when im gaming)
> 
> What can I do to bring the temperature down on these? I tried to set the fans to 70% before I started up my game but it was so loud and I just couldnt handle it so I put it back to auto for now.
> 
> I am currently running 3 stock case fans that came with Air 240. (two in the front for intake and one up top as exhaust fan)
> 
> oh and my cpu is hitting 70's under load with stock cpu fan. is this pretty normal? (i have xeon e3)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


First of you can start from adding a better cooler to your cpu so the temps will be much lower. Try to use Low profile coolers Low noise from Zalman,Bequit or Noctua the have a lot low noice low profile Coolers. On the other way as already they say watercooling your cpu is a good way to go but it needs more space for the rad and 12 cm fan , also you have to know that low quality pumps have much more noise than a good quality low noise air cooler.On the other hand using water on the cpu creates lower inside temps on air 240 if the 12 cm blows outside the air 240.

On the gpu Kraken solution its very expensive just for a bracket (in my Country), if you already have water cooling pumps radiators etch etch then ok. If you don't have anything of that .
In my opinion you should Check ARTIC solutions , there are many years on GPU air and liquid coolers .
A) you can use Accelero Xtreme IV http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html they have backplates inside that you can use or not .
B)Accelero Xtreme III http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html another solution without back plates , ( I don't know your gap between your gpus )
C)Accelero Hybrid II - 120 this is a water cooling solution http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-hybrid-ii-120.html


----------



## trento

if u look at Amazon's pricing, the G10 and an AIO cooler will be pretty close to the price of the Arctic coolers. The cheapest Asetek coolers i can think of are from Thermaltake.

CPU radiators don't usually get too hot. If one is concerned about it, he can always mount it as exhaust.

It's the GPU radiator that will be much hotter and that should be set as exhaust. As the 240's space is limited, one may have to use the front fan mounts, or the 2nd chamber, which is a little more cumbersome to fix and remove.

Personally, with the GPU and CPU kept cool, the chassis temps are kept in check and I did not even need intake fans.


----------



## HW-Mann

.


----------



## donvitos

Going to build a custom loop in this case.

is a 240mm THICK (like 50-60mm) radiator enough to cool my GPU and CPU sufficiently (below 60C on both) with high CFM fans and a decent noise level?

i dont need any crazy cooling. just want to keep them both ~60c or below


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> Yes u can . with MATX you can for sure .. Just see my Pics on the prev post. I am using 2 x 92 Fractal fans cable moded to run on 5v.


Bro can zoom in on te fans ? Which motherboard are you using? I'm using b85vanguard


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etoilebiscuit*
> 
> Bro can zoom in on te fans ? Which motherboard are you using? I'm using b85vanguard


I am sure those 2 behind the cpu arent 92mm on his picture. They can only be 80mm.


----------



## HW-Mann

.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I am sure those 2 behind the cpu arent 92mm on his picture. They can only be 80mm.


We are talking abt this under the gpu. Not the exhaust.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etoilebiscuit*
> 
> We are talking abt this under the gpu. Not the exhaust.


I didnt see any picture about that...


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I didnt see any picture about that...


Oh ok. Its on post 1169. Ha


----------



## HW-Mann

.


----------



## HW-Mann

.


----------



## itsFreezy

So it has been a while since i posted anything here regarding my air 240 rig but that has been entirely because i had to send back my Maximus VI Gene as it was a faulty piece. Now got an MSI Gaming 1 z97m coming, ordered yesterday. Oh, and since i had time, decided to custom paint my 240 as i love black&red colored builds and thats my color theme too











I personally think the panels came out great looking







Definitely would advise anyone to do this as painting the meshes was very easy.
Taking off the mesh pieces was actually more difficult than painting them







I used some Plasti Dip Red paint.
I also thought about painting a little piece of my GPU as it is completely black. Might post pictures if i end up painting it









Cheers
-Me lolol


----------



## boristofu

Yoohoo !

Got my white air 240 today !!!

Can't wait to get the remaining components to start building !

EDIT; 1 con; I didn't get the rubber feet with the case







Is it somewhere inside the case maybe ?
Edit no.2: found it.


----------



## corrosion666

Hey guys. I am glad to say that my little carbide air 240 project is almost complete. Just need a few more details and it will be done. I will post some more detailed and better quality pics of the inside when its completely done, but these will give you a rough idea of the end result :



In the end, the case was a lot of fun to work with , altough it does have some obvious flaws like the PCI-E clamp, the weak side panels, and the verry small side panel clearance. But these where only minor challanges, and im fairly happy with the result. My next project will definatly be another small form factor, but i think i will go for full custom watercooling next time.

In case anybody is interested, here is what i got running inside :
Asus Maximus VII Impact with Intel I5 6950K running @ 4.0 ghz
16gig HyperX memory
Corsair RM 850 PSU
Asus GTX970 Turbo 4gig GPU @ default clock
Samsung 840 EVO 1 TB SSD

Cooling :
Corsair Hydro H100i with push/pull fan config
case fans are all Enermax clusters


----------



## Duality92

This is what I will be doing...


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> This is what I will be doing...


Interesting, i like the idea =)
Are you planing to mod the back case to route the loop tubes inside the mobo chamber?
Any more rads in the case besides the 360 ek rad?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Interesting, i like the idea =)
> Are you planing to mod the back case to route the loop tubes inside the mobo chamber?
> Any more rads in the case besides the 360 ek rad?


For the tube routing, I've cut away all that I can inside the front panel and case to bring it as flush as I can, it's physically longer than the case so I can't do much about that. I'll check to see what it looks like when I put the barbs inside instead of outside. Everything wil be going on in the PSU chamber side to leave the componement side as clean as possible.

I probably will not have another radiator unless I decide to put a 140mm EK XTC (55mm thick) under the 360 and beside the PSU instead of the pump, but I most likely won't be taking this path. I will need to do custom plates in the back for the radiator so that it does not recycle it.

Basically the exterior will look bone stock at first glance and that's my goal. You'll only see a small bump out in the rear where the radiator will be.


----------



## boristofu

Uhhh cannot pick a GPU guys, please help me.

Is Asus STRIX GTX 960 2gb fit ? will EVGA or EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ 2GB DDR5 ?

What is the optimal length and height for GPU ?

I don't have water-cooling system for now, but may install someday...

btw, is Corsair H60 fits normally ? what about the Coolermaster EVO 212 air-cooler ?

Going to get my new ASUS P8Z77-M PRO today along with i7-2600k


----------



## Duality92

My msi gtx 970 doesn't fit with the heatsink. You would need a gpu about 7-8 mm less wide than it to fit. You could also base yourself on that for the CPU cooler height.


----------



## corrosion666

Optimal card length depends on what you have placed at the front of the case.
Sorry if you dont use the metric system. U can use google to convert mm/cm to inches.

If you install a 30mm wide radiator + a 25mm fan in the front, you should be able to still barely squeeze in a 30cm card. If you have nothing in the front, you can install an even longer card. With a double fan setup and radiator in the front, your maximum card lenght is around 27cm.

So length is not really an issue for this case, as i said before.

Maximum width is no more than 12cm if you do not want cables to touch the window and have the panels line up perfectly.

According to my info , the EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+ measures in at 40mm x 111mm x 257 mm. This means that this card should fit inside the case without problems. Especially if you are using non-sleeved default PCI-E cables, which are much more flexible than sleeved high quality cables.

The ASUS GeForce GTX 960 STRIX-GTX960 is 121mm according to my info, without counting in an extra centimeter for the PCI-E connectors. It should still fit inside the case, but the connectors may push against the window and the panel will not close 100% perfectly. If you use sleeved PCI-E connector, it will definatly push against the window.

So in theory both cards should fit, but the STRIX will be cutting it verry close, so if u wanna be sure, go for the EVGA card.

As for the H60 : It depends on where you plan to mount the radiator+fan, and what other parts you plan to use. In theory, the radiator&fan can be installed on the bottom, front or top section of the case, but it depends on what type of motherboard and GPU you are planning to use. There is plenty of space in the front. I would not bother with the EVO, if you can get the H60 or similar Hydro cooler, get that instead.


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Interesting weekend for me.... got bummed out over Skylake's performance and didn't see it as a worthy successor to my 3570K.

So I went X99 with a 5820K, while at microcenter this little case caught my eye!









Still a work in progress until I can tear down most of the stuff in my sig rig. The 290X is a placeholder gpu until I can decide on which 980ti I want to get.


----------



## boristofu

Thank you very much mate, I will consider the EVGA 960 gtx, I've thought to get a GTX 970 but that would mean I won't get the H60/H80i.

Hey guys, any thoughts about this GPU :

http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=961

It fits the case, but I haven't seen many of the gainward in the main reviews of the 960gtx. are they just like others overall ? it looks very solid and beautiful.

1 more question, omg so many...

H100i GTX (240mm) fits the case ? I just found out Amazon sells for 110$ for new, whereas in my country that's the price for H80i


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Thank you very much mate, I will consider the EVGA 960 gtx, I've thought to get a GTX 970 but that would mean I won't get the H60/H80i.
> 
> Hey guys, any thoughts about this GPU :
> 
> http://www.gainward.com/main/vgapro.php?id=961
> 
> It fits the case, but I haven't seen many of the gainward in the main reviews of the 960gtx. are they just like others overall ? it looks very solid and beautiful.
> 
> 1 more question, omg so many...
> 
> H100i GTX (240mm) fits the case ? I just found out Amazon sells for 110$ for new, whereas in my country that's the price for H80i


Yes, i have a H100i GTX mounted in the front of the case with pull/push fans installed. In my build, it would also fit in the bottom bellow the GPU, but only with 1 side fans.


----------



## itsFreezy

Aight, so i said yesterday that i would paint my GPU. Well..did that today and umm..eh, i think the red is a bit too light. Oh well, once i get my new MOBO(hopefully tomorrow







) im sure it will fit in.


Sorry for the bad quality, took these with my phone in a bad lighting.


----------



## Duality92

I guess I can tease a bit.


----------



## Carlospicyness

Hi, I currently own a Cooler Master 130 and it has done the job so far, but I want something to attract some attention. LEDs and Raiden RAM as well as upgraded internals, but more importantly, a great case to tie it together. It was either the Corsair 380t or the Air 240 and in terms of what I want in a case the 240 proves the best.

Odd question but how much do your builds weigh?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlospicyness*
> 
> Hi, I currently own a Cooler Master 130 and it has done the job so far, but I want something to attract some attention. LEDs and Raiden RAM as well as upgraded internals, but more importantly, a great case to tie it together. It was either the Corsair 380t or the Air 240 and in terms of what I want in a case the 240 proves the best.
> 
> Odd question but how much do your builds weigh?


With water cooling, mine can touch 50 pounds.


----------



## Carlospicyness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> With water cooling, mine can touch 50 pounds.


Is that a custom watercooling system or a kit?


----------



## Duality92

Custom of course


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I guess I can tease a bit.


How do you plan to get rid of all that hot air from the 500mm rad space in the back chamber ( push config)???
If you set fans for pull, i think you'll not have enough airflow either for the rads...


----------



## boristofu

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX7803GD5/

This should fit right ???

* Would you buy a used GPU than has been running for 2 years and has 1 year warranty. Seller claims no OC done no SLI.


----------



## Drelis

Hi everyone!

I'm a happy owner of a 240 air, and currently have my CPU watercooled(custom) with a 240 rad in the front.
Now i've got my hands on a EVGA 980 Ti and i'm looking to watercool that too with an extra 120mm rad in the "back chamber"

My question might already be answered which makes me a ****** for not finding it, but have anyone tried if the EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel block can get squeezed in, or do i have to go with the Original CSQ one?

If i can get it to work i'll be sure to post some pics









/Drelis


----------



## itsFreezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm a happy owner of a 240 air, and currently have my CPU watercooled(custom) with a 240 rad in the front.
> Now i've got my hands on a EVGA 980 Ti and i'm looking to watercool that too with an extra 120mm rad in the "back chamber"
> 
> My question might already be answered which makes me a ****** for not finding it, but have anyone tried if the EK-FC Titan X - Acetal+Nickel block can get squeezed in, or do i have to go with the Original CSQ one?
> 
> If i can get it to work i'll be sure to post some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Drelis


Do you mean clearance issues with the rad? If so, i need to know the thickness of the radiator you have on the front. Otherwise, the block isnt any longer than the card itself so i think it should fit.
Would love to see those pics


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsFreezy*
> 
> Do you mean clearance issues with the rad? If so, i need to know the thickness of the radiator you have on the front. Otherwise, the block isnt any longer than the card itself so i think it should fit.
> Would love to see those pics


Aah, no, realized i wasn't clear about that! I meant clearance between the block and the side of the chassis. I've seen som contradicting posts/pics, some blocks seems to fit whilst others does not, that could however be due to modding but that's not been clarified in the posts








Yea atm it's working great ! The performance and temps of a fullsized tower, but in this size, is awesome


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Aah, no, realized i wasn't clear about that! I meant clearance between the block and the side of the chassis. I've seen som contradicting posts/pics, some blocks seems to fit whilst others does not, that could however be due to modding but that's not been clarified in the posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea atm it's working great ! The performance and temps of a fullsized tower, but in this size, is awesome


Some back plates which are part of full blocks also appear to have issues with clearance on Mini-ITX boards, which might be important for those that have one installed.

As far as side clearance goes, if it sticks out any further than 12 centimeters measured from the edge of the PCI-E slot, dont even bother unless you are prepared to mod (adjust window or mod the loop trough it). Also, there are some pictures posted here and elsewhere, where we only see the builds without the sidepanel. If there is no picture posted, or the owner cant provide one, it might be safe to assume that their build simply does not work with the panel attached correctly. Try getting some measurements, you should be able to do a rough estimate and go from there?


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Some back plates which are part of full blocks also appear to have issues with clearance on Mini-ITX boards, which might be important for those that have one installed.
> 
> As far as side clearance goes, if it sticks out any further than 12 centimeters measured from the edge of the PCI-E slot, dont even bother unless you are prepared to mod (adjust window or mod the loop trough it). Also, there are some pictures posted here and elsewhere, where we only see the builds without the sidepanel. If there is no picture posted, or the owner cant provide one, it might be safe to assume that their build simply does not work with the panel attached correctly. Try getting some measurements, you should be able to do a rough estimate and go from there?


Thanks for the response! I have a backplate and a mATX board so that isn't a problem atleast. So 12 cm is the definite answer? So any fullcoverblock that is less than 120mm in depth(or height, whatever you want to call it) should be no problems? All provided that the block is infact a fullblock and reaches down to the PCI-e connector.

And i havn't found any info on the dimensions on the EK block, which is part why i'm asking the question here :/


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Thanks for the response! I have a backplate and a mATX board so that isn't a problem atleast. So 12 cm is the definite answer? So any fullcoverblock that is less than 120mm in depth(or height, whatever you want to call it) should be no problems? All provided that the block is infact a fullblock and reaches down to the PCI-e connector.
> 
> And i havn't found any info on the dimensions on the EK block, which is part why i'm asking the question here :/


Maybe this can give you a better indication :



This is the GTX970 gaming 4G, which according to the manufacturer is 124mm wide. The widest point is obviously the outer edge of the heatpipe. When installed in the Air 240, the heatpipe will press against the window. Hard. It will press the panel out. You can still screw it shut, but there will be horrible gap and tbh it was just too much for me to tolerate. Now watch the waterblock below :



To me, it looks like it just might fit. And it will if its a few milimeters smaller than the twinfrozer cooler... There is just no way to be sure without exact measurements, which i am not finding either at the moment. There are people on here who are using the MSI GTX970 gaming 4G with EKFC970 blocks as a build, but i dont think anyone has reached the point of installation yet. If i where you, i would wait it out and see how the project linked below pans out. This man should be able to give you all needed info and measurements as his build progresses, and you should be able to use that info as refference for your own plans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567492/build-log-white-wyvern-carbide-240-carbon-fiber-and-custom-water-cooling#post_24285103


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Thanks for the response! I have a backplate and a mATX board so that isn't a problem atleast. So 12 cm is the definite answer? So any fullcoverblock that is less than 120mm in depth(or height, whatever you want to call it) should be no problems? All provided that the block is infact a fullblock and reaches down to the PCI-e connector.
> 
> And i havn't found any info on the dimensions on the EK block, which is part why i'm asking the question here :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Maybe this can give you a better indication :
> 
> This is the GTX970 gaming 4G, which according to the manufacturer is 124mm wide. The widest point is obviously the outer edge of the heatpipe. When installed in the Air 240, the heatpipe will press against the window. Hard. It will press the panel out. You can still screw it shut, but there will be horrible gap and tbh it was just too much for me to tolerate. Now watch the waterblock below :
> 
> To me, it looks like it just might fit. And it will if its a few milimeters smaller than the twinfrozer cooler... There is just no way to be sure without exact measurements, which i am not finding either at the moment. There are people on here who are using the MSI GTX970 gaming 4G with EKFC970 blocks as a build, but i dont think anyone has reached the point of installation yet. If i where you, i would wait it out and see how the project linked below pans out. This man should be able to give you all needed info and measurements as his build progresses, and you should be able to use that info as refference for your own plans.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567492/build-log-white-wyvern-carbide-240-carbon-fiber-and-custom-water-cooling#post_24285103


Take a look at this posts:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/930#post_24083090
http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/890#post_24047491
http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/890#post_24050501

In short, the inlet/outlet port will only touch the side panel, and that's it, without pressing the acrylic panel, just touch.


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Maybe this can give you a better indication :
> 
> 
> 
> This is the GTX970 gaming 4G, which according to the manufacturer is 124mm wide. The widest point is obviously the outer edge of the heatpipe. When installed in the Air 240, the heatpipe will press against the window. Hard. It will press the panel out. You can still screw it shut, but there will be horrible gap and tbh it was just too much for me to tolerate. Now watch the waterblock below :
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like it just might fit. And it will if its a few milimeters smaller than the twinfrozer cooler... There is just no way to be sure without exact measurements, which i am not finding either at the moment. There are people on here who are using the MSI GTX970 gaming 4G with EKFC970 blocks as a build, but i dont think anyone has reached the point of installation yet. If i where you, i would wait it out and see how the project linked below pans out. This man should be able to give you all needed info and measurements as his build progresses, and you should be able to use that info as refference for your own plans.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567492/build-log-white-wyvern-carbide-240-carbon-fiber-and-custom-water-cooling#post_24285103


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Take a look at this posts:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/930#post_24083090
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/890#post_24047491
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/890#post_24050501
> 
> In short, the inlet/outlet port will only touch the side panel, and that's it, without pressing the acrylic panel, just touch.


Thanks for the posts fellas! And obviously i'm still horrible at searching this forum ^^ Ok so, since the black fullcover is alot more appealing then the acrylic one, i'm going to atleast give it a try







Since the tuberouting will be alot easier and also will look better, i think it's worth a shot







I'll order and the end of the month, and if i'm happy with the results i'll post some pics of the loop and the specs


----------



## xQizt

Finally my build is done!









DSC_0242.JPG 2327k .JPG file


DSC_0246.JPG 2024k .JPG file


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So - I'm thinking about going with this case in a new build, and I've got a H100i GTX and R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X.

Configuration - I'm thinking rad up top (ITX only? Or will that work with mATX?), but I'm worried the R9 won't fit the case. What's the max length? Assuming of course that I can top mount the H100i GTX.

EDIT: Sapphire Tri-X is 305x115, LxW.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> So - I'm thinking about going with this case in a new build, and I've got a H100i GTX and R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X.
> 
> Configuration - I'm thinking rad up top (ITX only? Or will that work with mATX?), but I'm worried the R9 won't fit the case. What's the max length? Assuming of course that I can top mount the H100i GTX.


As you can probably judge from the picture below, mouting the H100i GTX + fans above the board seems nearly impossible with either mATX or ITX.


It does mount perfectly in the front or bottom when using ITX boards.

As i have said before in this topic, the maximum card length with the H100i + a regular 2,5mm wide fan mounted in the front is 30cm. This leaves a few milimeters clearance between the fans and the edge of the card. All this applies for Mini-ITX boards only !


----------



## boristofu

Btw, I've seen The Turbo (white) 970 gtx is 121mm height, someone managed to fit this without problems ?

This; https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/specifications/ will fit but will touch the window ?

** I just learned that *Blower Style* GPU generally will tend to generate more heat and *NOISE*
Anyone here can please report the temperatures of their 9xx nVidia's reference (blower style fan) ? how significant is the difference ?

For the case cooling; I bought H100i and 3 corsair fans, which 2 of them will replace the H100i's stock and the 3rd replace the top fan.

Thanks


----------



## agony1980

I have send you a private msg.
As already have say in my prev posts. 133.mm Palit 980ti fits perfect I have photos and I can post a video to.

BUT , The problem its not the HEIGHT of the GPU HEATSING that is 133.mm on Palit
THe problem on some GPU is the PCB power Connectors that cant be more than 120mm on height

For example . Palit 980TI Super Jet stream has 133 mm Heatsing Height BUT 111 mm PCB power conectors so fits great.

MSI , ASUS and some else they don't fit Because they use Wider PCB over than 120mm So when we connect the Power connectors they hit the SIde windows that's why all these cards DONT fit ...

So ... Maximum PCB height is 120mm and Maximum GPU heatsing is 138mm ( ALWAYS CHECK THE PCB height the main problem is the power connectors Space)

There are a lot of GPUS that use Refferance PCB with Great and wide GPU heatsinks that fit inside this AIR 240 case.


----------



## agony1980

It looks like This; https://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/specifications/ will fit but will touch the window

Will not fit for just a little , it all depends by the Type of Power connectors of your Power supply that you use , if they are tall or not . My Power cords on Corsair GS 800 are not so wide so its more easy to fit this kind of GPU. I gues with my kind of power connectors you will be ok.


----------



## Russ369

Anyone have an issue where the front i/o USBS are SUPER slow and lose connection frequently? I was trying to copy something from an external drive and it took forever and kept dropping the connection to the pc, when i plugged the same drive in the back mobo it flew and was rock solid... Never had this issue with my fractal node 304...


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> As you can probably judge from the picture below, mouting the H100i GTX + fans above the board seems nearly impossible with either mATX or ITX.
> 
> 
> It does mount perfectly in the front or bottom when using ITX boards.
> 
> As i have said before in this topic, the maximum card length with the H100i + a regular 2,5mm wide fan mounted in the front is 30cm. This leaves a few milimeters clearance between the fans and the edge of the card. All this applies for Mini-ITX boards only !


Dang it.

So the R9 290 Tri-X (305mm) won't fit with a H100i in the front, and it's not possible to fit a H100i in the top.

Anyone with a 240mm rad fitted to the top at all? Or is that completely impossible when using ITX or mATX?

Ta,


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Anyone have an issue where the front i/o USBS are SUPER slow and lose connection frequently? I was trying to copy something from an external drive and it took forever and kept dropping the connection to the pc, when i plugged the same drive in the back mobo it flew and was rock solid... Never had this issue with my fractal node 304...


Yes I've had this problem. I got so fed up I was convinced it was the external DVD drive I was using (Samsung) so I returned it.
Glad I'm not the only one who has had an issue like this.
I can't tell if it is a problem with the socket itself or maybe the connecting cable for the motherboard.
The rear sockets on the motherboard seem to work ok so far.

I actually really wish this case was just slightly larger to allow it to fit a slot for 2.5" panels on the front. That way I could install a front panel with better USB ports or even a fan controller.
Probably could mod it to fit one as there's a fair bit of space in the back compartment if you take out the cages. Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

http://www.eteknix.com/corsair-carbide-air-240-micro-atx-chassis-review/4/

Do you think that the pictured card (R9 270X Sapphire Toxic) is the same length as my R9 Tri-X? Because if it is, then it'll fit in the Air 240.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Dang it.
> 
> So the R9 290 Tri-X (305mm) won't fit with a H100i in the front, and it's not possible to fit a H100i in the top.
> 
> Anyone with a 240mm rad fitted to the top at all? Or is that completely impossible when using ITX or mATX?
> 
> Ta,


305mm would be cutting it really close. *But if that R9 270X Sapphire Toxic fits, than your card should also fit.* I testfitted a 29,7cm card when i had the H100i in the front + default 25mm fan. Hard to give an exact measurement of the available space, and according to my estimations (couldnt measure exact), i had about 0,5 to 1 cm to spare. So it might fit just barely with a couple of mm to spare, or it might not fit at all depending on shape. Thats about all i can say about that card.

What you could do is use slim profile fans, which should give you an extra 10mm to work with, at the expense of some cooling performance? That way its a sure fit.

Or you could just go for a Hydro H80i GT which can be mounted at the top easely with a push/pull setup, regardless of what type of board you are using. This also leaves you plenty of space in the bottom for the GPU card.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> 305mm would be cutting it really close. *But if that R9 270X Sapphire Toxic fits, than your card should also fit.* I testfitted a 29,7cm card when i had the H100i in the front + default 25mm fan. Hard to give an exact measurement of the available space, and according to my estimations (couldnt measure exact), i had about 0,5 to 1 cm to spare. So it might fit just barely with a couple of mm to spare, or it might not fit at all depending on shape. Thats about all i can say about that card.
> 
> What you could do is use slim profile fans, which should give you an extra 10mm to work with, at the expense of some cooling performance? That way its a sure fit.
> 
> Or you could just go for a Hydro H80i GT which can be mounted at the top easely with a push/pull setup, regardless of what type of board you are using. This also leaves you plenty of space in the bottom for the GPU card.


Yeah, I've already got the H100i waiting to be used, so as long as there's even 1mm clearance I really ouggt to use it.

Plus I hope to get an i7 and OC the crap out of it, so the larger rad is a definite help.


----------



## trento

305mm gpu will fit with a H100i in front. Just don't do a push pull.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> I have send you a private msg.
> As already have say in my prev posts. 133.mm Palit 980ti fits perfect I have photos and I can post a video to.
> 
> BUT , The problem its not the HEIGHT of the GPU HEATSING that is 133.mm on Palit
> THe problem on some GPU is the PCB power Connectors that cant be more than 120mm on height
> 
> For example . Palit 980TI Super Jet stream has 133 mm Heatsing Height BUT 111 mm PCB power conectors so fits great.
> 
> MSI , ASUS and some else they don't fit Because they use Wider PCB over than 120mm So when we connect the Power connectors they hit the SIde windows that's why all these cards DONT fit ...
> 
> So ... Maximum PCB height is 120mm and Maximum GPU heatsing is 138mm ( ALWAYS CHECK THE PCB height the main problem is the power connectors Space)
> 
> There are a lot of GPUS that use Refferance PCB with Great and wide GPU heatsinks that fit inside this AIR 240 case.


I've just tested my MSI 970 gaming 4g with the EKWB full cover waterblock, and it fit in the carbide air 240. The Inlet/Outlet ports just touch the side acrylic panel, no big deal.
The power connectors are not a problem for this card with the ek block.


----------



## boristofu

Congratulations, I finally got all the components set to go.

I have a question regarding H100i.

I've bought 2nd hand CPU, brand new H100i.

I understand it is recommended to apply my own CoolerMaster Fusion 400 thermal paste on cpu, right?

I don't understand though, do I *have* to wipe off the thermal paste on the H100i ? or let it be ?

Also, I only have Acetone available, no isopryl/pure alcohol, what should I do ?


----------



## trento

Just use the h100i paste. If u get temp problems, then wipe off the original paste and remount with the new paste.


----------



## guerillajazz

Hey all,
My 240 rig has had trouble posting, or booting into windows on first try. But, it works the second try 100%. Here are my components and trouble shooting that I have tried:

Components:
Air 240
evga 970
i5 4690k
corsair 750m
corsair vengeance 8 gb 1600mhz RAM
MSI b85m Gaming

I have tried:
reseating RAM
booting with internal graphics
reset CMOS
tried a new mobo ASUS h97 and this one didnt post at all
tried a i7 4790k cpu, same result
update BIOS
boot without SATA drives

Pretty much the only thing i havent tried is a z87 or z97 chipset and a different PSU

That said, when it boots up on the second try, all of my components hit their correct benchmarks and the system remains super stable. What gives?


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guerillajazz*
> 
> Hey all,
> My 240 rig has had trouble posting, or booting into windows on first try. But, it works the second try 100%. Here are my components and trouble shooting that I have tried:
> 
> Components:
> Air 240
> evga 970
> i5 4690k
> corsair 750m
> corsair vengeance 8 gb 1600mhz RAM
> MSI b85m Gaming
> 
> I have tried:
> reseating RAM
> booting with internal graphics
> reset CMOS
> tried a new mobo ASUS h97 and this one didnt post at all
> tried a i7 4790k cpu, same result
> update BIOS
> boot without SATA drives
> 
> Pretty much the only thing i havent tried is a z87 or z97 chipset and a different PSU
> 
> That said, when it boots up on the second try, all of my components hit their correct benchmarks and the system remains super stable. What gives?


Might be an odd question but are you using a SSD as bootdrive?


----------



## guerillajazz

Indeed I am. Kingston 120 gb I believe


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guerillajazz*
> 
> Indeed I am. Kingston 120 gb I believe


Ok, it wasn't the same drive as you have, but after much troubleshooting of a friends computer, which had a similar problem as you. He would get an errormessage saying "overclock failed" even without any overclock and it could happen 1-4 times in a row before booting successfully, and as you said, it would run perfect. It turned out to be the SSD drive. Dont ask me how or why because i have no clue, but after we changed it no problem whatsoever.. So it might be worth a shot


----------



## Thrextus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alag28*
> 
> 
> 
> heres my rig again with a few aesthetic changes. the red gpu sleeve and red ram modules.


(the post is not only ment towords mr. Alag28. i would relly apreciate an awser from anyboddy that have any thogths! Tnx!







)

Hi! i just wondering what temps u are getting idle and under load? im planing on building pretty much this exact pc but:

air 240 black
i5 4690k
GTX 980 Ref
H100i GTX CPU cooler
16Gb dominator plat. 1600mhz
and MSI gaming series mobo

Not exactly like yours, but same color scale, same same right? lol
















The only thing im conserned about is the temps. U think i will get good temps on my gpu even with the heat output of the h100i rad?
my build will be a first time build for me soo.. yeh..









I will mostley play gta v and cs:go! not cuz cs:go is a big gpu drainer. u can pretty much run it on a potato! lol








Noice is also a thing i want to keep away froam, so any thught on that?

Tnx for an awser if so!
















And sorry but i dont actually own an air 240 yet. But i will in the near future!


----------



## boristofu

Finito!





The only last thing left to do is the rubber feet, but I'll postpone it









Components;

Intel i7-3770k
Palit Jetstream GTX 970
Corsair air 240
Corsair H100i
Corsair 3xAF120 (no SP's in Israel, what a shame)
Asus Z77m PRO
Seagate 500gb + Samsung 120gb EVO ssd
Antec Earthwatts 500w

*This is the first time I build a PC* and it was super-fun ! Cable management is quite poor as you can see, but I think I can mount a 2nd top fan  The radiator tubes come from the bottom.

I have set the fans to pull behind the radiator, not sure if I had to place them first .. does it matter guys ? need an advice on that.

*So far testing ...*

cpu prime95 test for about 15 minutes showed CPU maximum temperature of 57'c and an average of 54'c @ 3.9ghz (stock)

gpu FurMark burn-in stress test is a bit distrubing, showing a maximum temperature of 84'c and average of 82'c degress, the fans were on 82% which is about 1,900 rpm

Should I worry about this ?


----------



## White Wyvern

A small update.
I've painted one of the original case fans, and the magnetic dust filter.
The fan will need another thin layer of spray paint (if you're interested, please take a look at my build log, link in description).


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Finito!
> 
> *So far testing ...*
> 
> cpu prime95 test for about 15 minutes showed CPU maximum temperature of 57'c and an average of 54'c @ 3.9ghz (stock)
> 
> gpu FurMark burn-in stress test is a bit distrubing, showing a maximum temperature of 84'c and average of 82'c degress, the fans were on 82% which is about 1,900 rpm
> 
> Should I worry about this ?


First of all, congrats








what's your room temperature during tests?


----------



## boristofu

The room temp is 25'c all times.

I began noticing annoying high-pitch noise coming from around the radiator's fans, after ruling out HDD/GPU/top fan and cpu block, I became almost certain it's the fans.

I disconnected the Corsair Link's software as it was somewhat buggy imho. Reading in corsair's forums, I plugged the rad-fans directly to motherboard rather than the fan adapter, I think it solved it.

** *I decided to change the radiator position and make the tubes come from top* and I'm going to put the fans in front, so they'll cool the radiator too.
Don't think it'll be much difference temp-wise, but aesthetics... the cable and tubes all look bit-horrible









Also I just noticed that I can sneak the 8pin power from the HDD cage rather than through the mobo









Brb afterwards...

EDIT; I swapped the radiator so the tubes come from top, the fans in front now. the power 8pin from it's dedicated way, definitely more space in case now, but now the case is less shiney because the white fants have less impact behind the rad









Thing is; I run prime95 now to check the cooling, see if I didn't screw something up...

I got 4-5c less than previous time, pretty significant for something that wasn't meant to tweak temps hehe


----------



## 2002dunx

Push is better than pull for most fans...

dunx


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Push is better than pull for most fans...
> 
> dunx


Tbh, there is no diference between push or pull.
I always though that push was better, but after multiple tests with 120 and 140 fans, i saw 0 gain in my water loop temperatures.
MAYBE if you use the fans in the case only as intake/exhaust (without a radiator) the push config can be better...


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> The room temp is 25'c all times.
> 
> I began noticing annoying high-pitch noise coming from around the radiator's fans, after ruling out HDD/GPU/top fan and cpu block, I became almost certain it's the fans.
> 
> I disconnected the Corsair Link's software as it was somewhat buggy imho. Reading in corsair's forums, I plugged the rad-fans directly to motherboard rather than the fan adapter, I think it solved it.
> 
> ** *I decided to change the radiator position and make the tubes come from top* and I'm going to put the fans in front, so they'll cool the radiator too.
> Don't think it'll be much difference temp-wise, but aesthetics... the cable and tubes all look bit-horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I just noticed that I can sneak the 8pin power from the HDD cage rather than through the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brb afterwards...
> 
> EDIT; I swapped the radiator so the tubes come from top, the fans in front now. the power 8pin from it's dedicated way, definitely more space in case now, but now the case is less shiney because the white fants have less impact behind the rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is; I run prime95 now to check the cooling, see if I didn't screw something up...
> 
> I got 4-5c less than previous time, pretty significant for something that wasn't meant to tweak temps hehe


Interesting, that's a huge gain just for swapping the fans from pull to push...
Normally for rads push or pull have 0 gain. I just saw this video from jayztwocents talking exactly about this:


----------



## Lordsteve666

Just upgraded my CPU cooling, now got a Coolermaster Nepton 240M in the front with push/pull fans on it and i'm sitting nicely at around 22-24 degrees at idle.

Not tried it with full load yet or anything but it seems to be behaving nicely.


----------



## LocutusH

What room temp do you have, 15˚C?


----------



## Lordsteve666

Not sure but without any serious testing it was giving me a max temp of 36 degrees running GTA V on some intensive settings earlier so i'm very pleased with it.

GPU was up to 62 degrees max so i think just having the extra radiator fans blowing through the case is helping that as well.

I'll try a proper stress test tomorrow when i'm off work.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> What room temp do you have, 15˚C?


I got your point.
People ALWAYS came saying "with my h80i i'm getting 45ºC max load!"
And they ALWAYS forget to mention/measure the room/ambient temperature during the tests...


----------



## unholyhobgoblin

Hi can I join your club plz


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unholyhobgoblin*
> 
> Hi can I join your club plz


I'm looking forward to finding out where you install the jelly babies...


----------



## Thrextus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unholyhobgoblin*
> 
> Hi can I join your club plz


Thats a good as system u got there! Looking forward too see how it turns out! Good luck!


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unholyhobgoblin*
> 
> Hi can I join your club plz


Just curious about two things:

1) Will you use the H100i in Pull/Push or PullPush config? Reason im asking is that the GPU you have is very long
2) Isnt 850W PSU slightly overkill for the components you have or do you plan to do SLI in future?


----------



## boristofu

I'd like to join the club too !


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unholyhobgoblin*
> 
> Hi can I join your club plz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> I'd like to join the club too !


Welcome! Im a sure that @CaptainZombie will add you guys as soon that he sees the request









@unholyhobgoblin You've got a great set of PC hardware there man. Have fun with your build!


----------



## Aikimaniac

@Corsair Joseph Im just curious if Corsair is considering to do some kind of 2.0 version for 240, lets say few mm wider to fit wider GPUs and maybe with some slim dvd opening as well? Or are there plans for new Carbide Air class maybe ?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

I really don't know if there's a plan on making the 240 a tad wider to accommodate wider GPUs. Although, it's not a bad idea since its one of the feedback that we got from Air240 users the minute they saw the case. If we do make one, that'll pretty much cover a good amount of non reference cards to fit inside the case. We'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I really don't know if there's a plan on making the 240 a tad wider to accommodate wider GPUs. Although, it's not a bad idea since its one of the feedback that we got from Air240 users the minute they saw the case. If we do make one, that'll pretty much cover a good amount of non reference cards to fit inside the case. We'll just have to wait and see


wait and see


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Welcome! Im a sure that @CaptainZombie will add you guys as soon that he sees the request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @unholyhobgoblin You've got a great set of PC hardware there man. Have fun with your build!


I'm sorry I have fallen behind on updating this thread. If someone is interested in taking over please let me know and I can contact a mod.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm sorry I have fallen behind on updating this thread. If someone is interested in taking over please let me know and I can contact a mod.


No need to apologize man, you've actually done an amazing job maintaining this thread since the day you took over







I think it's time to pass the torch.

Any takers?


----------



## Shwatster

*System*


Intel i5-4690k
Gigabyte Z97MX-Gaming 5
Kingston HyperX Savage 16GB
Samsung Evo 840 250GB
EVGA GTX980Ti
Corsair Hydro H105




So that's my build








CPU stays nice and cool with the AIO cooler, but Im thinking about going for a custom loop, just because it gets pretty toasty with that GPU
in there. Pumps out some serious heat.

Anyone had experience of watercooling blocks that don't interfere with the window? At the moment the PCI-E cables are pushing against the
window, and I had to RMA my MSI card because it was too tall


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> No need to apologize man, you've actually done an amazing job maintaining this thread since the day you took over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time to pass the torch.
> 
> Any takers?


Thanks Joseph! If anyone is interested just send me a PM and I can talk to one of the mods about giving you ownership.


----------



## Shwatster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> (the post is not only ment towords mr. Alag28. i would relly apreciate an awser from anyboddy that have any thogths! Tnx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hi! i just wondering what temps u are getting idle and under load? im planing on building pretty much this exact pc but:
> 
> air 240 black
> i5 4690k
> GTX 980 Ref
> H100i GTX CPU cooler
> 16Gb dominator plat. 1600mhz
> and MSI gaming series mobo


Ive got a similar build. H105 and an EVGA 980ti AC2.0 blower on it

Having the Rad in the front really does restrict good airflow through the case. It gets hot to touch the glass when in a heavy gaming session,
and behind the PC is some heat also. Its too hot for my liking, so I plan to fully watercool (I think)

Idle temps right this second:
32 on CPU with a messy overclock: 4.6MHz @ 1.28v
40 degrees on GPU, no fans on.

With AIDA64 Stress test on for a few minutes:
Around 60 degrees on CPU
60+ with GPU. Was rising, generally hits around 75 in AIDA.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shwatster*
> 
> Ive got a similar build. H105 and an EVGA 980ti AC2.0 blower on it
> 
> Having the Rad in the front really does restrict good airflow through the case. It gets hot to touch the glass when in a heavy gaming session,
> and behind the PC is some heat also. Its too hot for my liking, so I plan to fully watercool (I think)
> 
> Idle temps right this second:
> 32 on CPU with a messy overclock: 4.6MHz @ 1.28v
> 40 degrees on GPU, no fans on.
> 
> With AIDA64 Stress test on for a few minutes:
> Around 60 degrees on CPU
> 60+ with GPU. Was rising, generally hits around 75 in AIDA.


Well, i have the case on the side with the window facing up. I have a 240 radiator for my CPU block in the front and a push/pull setup sucking cold air trough the radiator inside the case. I also have fans sucking in from the side towards the GPU, and 2 fans blowing out any hot air that might accumulate inside the case near the memory or CPU, mounted on the other flank (the top in a normal setup).

Granted, i have to limit the RPM's on the 8 case fans to keep the noise down, but i get great temperatures with this setup. Having a card with the refference blower cooling design helps a lot to be honest. Altough the GPU itself runs warmer, all the hot air produced by the GPU gets blown directly out of the case, so the inside of my case is always just above room temperature, while my watercooled CPU stays below 50 at all times. The GPU temperature goes up to 75 when under stress, but never above that.

The only possible issue here is the hot air getting blown out the back trough the GPU. It can get pretty hot back there, but atleast its on the outside of the system.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shwatster*
> 
> Ive got a similar build. H105 and an EVGA 980ti AC2.0 blower on it
> 
> Having the Rad in the front really does restrict good airflow through the case. It gets hot to touch the glass when in a heavy gaming session,
> and behind the PC is some heat also. Its too hot for my liking, so I plan to fully watercool (I think)
> 
> Idle temps right this second:
> 32 on CPU with a messy overclock: 4.6MHz @ 1.28v
> 40 degrees on GPU, no fans on.
> 
> With AIDA64 Stress test on for a few minutes:
> Around 60 degrees on CPU
> 60+ with GPU. Was rising, generally hits around 75 in AIDA.


is yr radiator set to exhaust?


----------



## Shwatster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Well, i have the case on the side with the window facing up. I have a 240 radiator for my CPU block in the front and a push/pull setup sucking cold air trough the radiator inside the case. I also have fans sucking in from the side towards the GPU, and 2 fans blowing out any hot air that might accumulate inside the case near the memory or CPU, mounted on the other flank (the top in a normal setup).
> 
> Granted, i have to limit the RPM's on the 8 case fans to keep the noise down, but i get great temperatures with this setup. Having a card with the refference blower cooling design helps a lot to be honest. Altough the GPU itself runs warmer, all the hot air produced by the GPU gets blown directly out of the case, so the inside of my case is always just above room temperature, while my watercooled CPU stays below 50 at all times. The GPU temperature goes up to 75 when under stress, but never above that.
> 
> The only possible issue here is the hot air getting blown out the back trough the GPU. It can get pretty hot back there, but atleast its on the outside of the system.


Using a Mini-ITX would make things a lot easier. Hindsight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> is yr radiator set to exhaust?


No, but I plan on testing it out soon to see what the differences in temp will be


----------



## Shwatster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shwatster*
> 
> Ive got a similar build. H105 and an EVGA 980ti AC2.0 blower on it
> 
> Having the Rad in the front really does restrict good airflow through the case. It gets hot to touch the glass when in a heavy gaming session,
> and behind the PC is some heat also. Its too hot for my liking, so I plan to fully watercool (I think)
> 
> Idle temps right this second:
> 32 on CPU with a messy overclock: 4.6MHz @ 1.28v
> 40 degrees on GPU, no fans on.
> 
> With AIDA64 Stress test on for a few minutes:
> Around 60 degrees on CPU
> 60+ with GPU. Was rising, generally hits around 75 in AIDA.


GPU hitting 82 in Witcher 3, maxed out settings at 4k.
CPU has dinged 52


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shwatster*
> 
> GPU hitting 82 in Witcher 3, maxed out settings at 4k.
> CPU has dinged 52


At what room/ambient temperature?


----------



## Shwatster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> At what room/ambient temperature?


Sorry dude, I dont have a thermometer to hand at the moment. General muggy English day room temperature


----------



## Shwatster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> is yr radiator set to exhaust?


Alright just tried it with radiator as exhaust but it only served to increase my CPU temps under load.
GPU still running at around 80 in Witcher 3


----------



## corrosion666

Build update :

So my previous setup with 8 fans provided maximum cooling inside the case, but didnt really affect the GPU temperature at all, while making the computer rather noisy even at low RPM's all around. The Corsair H100I was also too noisy for my liking, so it went back to the big tower. I got my Triton installed after a test run and it has improved my CPU temps while making less noise than the Hydro. I was dissapointed with the quality of finish of the block tho. There where already visible marks and scratches on the block before i unpacked it. I might switch to a better block in the future, but for now this will do just fine.

Removing the majority of enermax clusters and reconfiguring the radiator cooling has greatly improved the noise signature, while the temperatures all around are roughly the same, so i am quite happy.

I will definetly have to add custom tubing to the Triton, as the default tubing is way too long for this small case. Im still trying to sell the Asus GTX 970 turbo as i am looking to get a MSI Gaming 4G with waterblocks instead. I had this card in the first place, but returned after the Twin Frozers turned out too big for the case. I tried rechanging the Turbo back again but that was impossible. Just goes to show that patience and good planning are a big virtue ! I really feel stupid now. But i will get there in the end !

To do list :
- Get a GTX 970 with a waterblock
- Expand the Triton loop to the GPU with custom tubing
- Get a custom 240mm radiator
- Find a solution for the 2x80mm fan mount in the back.

I also removed the push/pull fan setup in the front, as it didnt really benefit my temperatures while producing more noise. Also, the screw holes on the default triton radiator are really not designed to install fans on both sides. I will probably reattach the front LED fans once i have custom radiator tho.

Greets !


----------



## Shwatster

\Be careful with the Triton. I nearly got one, but I was put off by a lot of negative reviews and leaking/craking issues :/


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> I also removed the push/pull fan setup in the front, as it didnt really benefit my temperatures while producing more noise. Also, the screw holes on the default triton radiator are really not designed to install fans on both sides.


i've read various reviews mentioning their compatibility with a push/pull setup, how are the screw holes not designed for it?


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> i've read various reviews mentioning their compatibility with a push/pull setup, how are the screw holes not designed for it?


Both sides of the radiator take M3 screws. The package comes with 30mm long M3 screws for the fan side, and verry short M3 screws for the case mounting side. The short M3 screws are of the type you would use to secure a PSU to the case, and are too short for any type of fan. I tried using 30mm screws that came with the H100i, but these had a real hard time ftting the screw holes and the default radiator is quite brittle to begin with. I tried using the M3 screws from the fan side, but the heads of those screws are not wide enough to secure the mounting holes of the case.

Also, due to the narrow heads, they are barely large enough to take up the space of any default screw hole in any fan. I had to use all 8 screws to evenly secure my custom fans on the fan side, so i had no extra screws for the front. So the default package does not supply you with the means for a push/pull anyway. And like i said, custom screws dont seem to work verry well.

Maybe the H100i screws would fit when applied with some additional force, but at this time im not gonna even attempt it as i will be changing out the radiator 100% certain anyway, and it will just add more work later on.

As for the dangers of the Triton : Ive had it test run for quite a while and no sign of leaks or cracks. Anything that goes wrong now will just be bad luck. It runs quiet and cool for now. I will be customizing it soon so that will be another test for its durability, but also another opportunity to check for anything that might be going wrong with it. Like i said tho : the quality of the product is nowhere near that of the Corsair products. But it does perform better.


----------



## boristofu

Also having some issues with cooling an overclocked ivy-brdige 3770k.

I OC'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.20v and 1.22 as well.

While testing with prime95; temps went as high as 86c which is a bit concerning.

I figured if I set everything according to a ivy-bridge OC guide, the problem must be in cooling ?

what can I check ? should I add 2 fans to the radiator and make a push/pull setup? should I add 2nd fan on top for exhaust ? ( oddly, I do have space for that )

** Corsair H100i w/ 2xAF120 fans, 1xAF120 on top for exhaust.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shwatster*
> 
> Alright just tried it with radiator as exhaust but it only served to increase my CPU temps under load.
> GPU still running at around 80 in Witcher 3


The heat from the GPU caused that increase. An intake radiator may be cooler for the CPU but it's bad for the GPU, especially in a small case where the radiator sits pretty close to the GPU.

I used to run an Air 240 full exhaust setup. 1 top fan, 2 radiator fans for CPU and GPU. There were only 3 fans but the system was cool. Water cooling the GPU was one of the best things i've ever done.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Both sides of the radiator take M3 screws. The package comes with 30mm long M3 screws for the fan side, and verry short M3 screws for the case mounting side. The short M3 screws are of the type you would use to secure a PSU to the case, and are too short for any type of fan. I tried using 30mm screws that came with the H100i, but these had a real hard time ftting the screw holes and the default radiator is quite brittle to begin with. I tried using the M3 screws from the fan side, but the heads of those screws are not wide enough to secure the mounting holes of the case.
> 
> Also, due to the narrow heads, they are barely large enough to take up the space of any default screw hole in any fan. I had to use all 8 screws to evenly secure my custom fans on the fan side, so i had no extra screws for the front. So the default package does not supply you with the means for a push/pull anyway. And like i said, custom screws dont seem to work verry well.
> 
> Maybe the H100i screws would fit when applied with some additional force, but at this time im not gonna even attempt it as i will be changing out the radiator 100% certain anyway, and it will just add more work later on.
> 
> As for the dangers of the Triton : Ive had it test run for quite a while and no sign of leaks or cracks. Anything that goes wrong now will just be bad luck. It runs quiet and cool for now. I will be customizing it soon so that will be another test for its durability, but also another opportunity to check for anything that might be going wrong with it. Like i said tho : the quality of the product is nowhere near that of the Corsair products. But it does perform better.


So if I'm reading this correctly it's not that it can't be done but you just need to pop to your local hardware store for 5 minutes and ask for a longer version of the case mounting screw?


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> So if I'm reading this correctly it's not that it can't be done but you just need to pop to your local hardware store for 5 minutes and ask for a longer version of the case mounting screw?


The longer version of an M3 mounting screw is a 30mm M3 mounting screw, which is what i tried using in the first place. Anyway, it can be done, if you find the right screw. I am sure a hardware store will be able to help, so you are correct sir. The 30M3's that come with the product didnt work for me and are not like universal 30M3's you would find with modern cases or AIO coolers in that they have a verry small head that is not big enough for predrilled case fan mounts. A washer would probably solve this.

Like i said, i wont be bothered with trying again because i will ditch the default radiator anyway.


----------



## Thrextus

I have changed up my mind, and will go for a m-itx mobo and fans in the bottom of the case! That will defenatly help with manny gpu thermal problems pepl have whith the AIO cooler in front! I will have the h105 in front and 2 fans in bottom and 2 fans in top. (Bottom intake, rad intake and top exuaste)
Im just wondering how will i be able to connect all those fans to the mobo? Espesialy sinse i will go with m-itx, and they usaly only have like 2 4-pin? Fan controller? I have loked at examle the nzxt sentry lex. Sines its external and there is no drive bays on the air 240. I dont know. I was planing on building in this case cuz its compact and can still pack A punch! And if im going to have to carry around an external fan controller, that would deffanetley be a minus! (Im plaing to LAN party a lot with this machine) i dont know? Any thoghts on "fan issue" or is fan controller my only bet? If so, i may be looking at some type of viritual fan controller, operated by softwere. I dono.. thanks if/for an awnser, if any of you guys have any thoghts! Tnx!


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> I have changed up my mind, and will go for a m-itx mobo and fans in the bottom of the case! That will defenatly help with manny gpu thermal problems pepl have whith the AIO cooler in front! I will have the h105 in front and 2 fans in bottom and 2 fans in top. (Bottom intake, rad intake and top exuaste)
> Im just wondering how will i be able to connect all those fans to the mobo? Espesialy sinse i will go with m-itx, and they usaly only have like 2 4-pin? Fan controller? I have loked at examle the nzxt sentry lex. Sines its external and there is no drive bays on the air 240. I dont know. I was planing on building in this case cuz its compact and can still pack A punch! And if im going to have to carry around an external fan controller, that would deffanetley be a minus! (Im plaing to LAN party a lot with this machine) i dont know? Any thoghts on "fan issue" or is fan controller my only bet? If so, i may be looking at some type of viritual fan controller, operated by softwere. I dono.. thanks if/for an awnser, if any of you guys have any thoghts! Tnx!


I use this motheboard :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132266

It has 4 x 4 pin fan connectors. I cant get speedfan to work with it, but you can set custom profiles for each connector in the BIOS. Using 3-way PWM splitters you can hook up 12 fans. But controlling individual fans in realtime is a different story. I really recommend getting a controller if that is what you want.

Some advice : Try to go for silent casefans, because the Air 240 isnt exactly soundproofed.

I use casefans with a built in profile switch, that restrict RPMs between 500 and 1200.

If you do need extra cooling, i can power down the system, open the sidepanel and switch them up to full speed mode. This is not verry practical, but i always keep them on ultra silent mode so i dont need to change the settings normally.


----------



## Shwatster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Also having some issues with cooling an overclocked ivy-brdige 3770k.
> I OC'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.20v and 1.22 as well.
> While testing with prime95; temps went as high as 86c which is a bit concerning.
> I figured if I set everything according to a ivy-bridge OC guide, the problem must be in cooling ?
> what can I check ? should I add 2 fans to the radiator and make a push/pull setup? should I add 2nd fan on top for exhaust ? ( oddly, I do have space for that )
> ** Corsair H100i w/ 2xAF120 fans, 1xAF120 on top for exhaust.


What are your temps when running a normal game/application?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> Im just wondering how will i be able to connect all those fans to the mobo? Espesialy sinse i will go with m-itx, and they usaly only have like 2 4-pin? Fan controller?


Id either plug them straight into the PSU, or better still, get a Y-Connector. 2 fans into 1 header.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> The heat from the GPU caused that increase. An intake radiator may be cooler for the CPU but it's bad for the GPU, especially in a small case where the radiator sits pretty close to the GPU.
> 
> I used to run an Air 240 full exhaust setup. 1 top fan, 2 radiator fans for CPU and GPU. There were only 3 fans but the system was cool. Water cooling the GPU was one of the best things i've ever done.


Yea Im gonna end up going for a custom loop I think. 1x 240mm rad in the front, and get a cheeky 120mm in the other compartment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMoosekeys*
> 
> Finished my build the other day. Specs:
> 
> 4690k @ 4.4Ghz with EKWB
> 980Ti @ stock for now with EKWB
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance Ram
> Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 mobo
> Corsair RM850 PSU
> 2 SSD's and a Corsair Black
> EK 140mm res and pump combo
> XSPC 45mm 240 rad and Noctua NF-F12's
> PrimoChill Advance RT 3/8 5/8 tubing
> XSPC Black chrome compression fittings


How much space do you have where you mounted the Res/Pump? Looks tight.


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Also having some issues with cooling an overclocked ivy-brdige 3770k.
> 
> I OC'ed to 4.5ghz @ 1.20v and 1.22 as well.
> 
> While testing with prime95; temps went as high as 86c which is a bit concerning.
> 
> I figured if I set everything according to a ivy-bridge OC guide, the problem must be in cooling ?
> 
> what can I check ? should I add 2 fans to the radiator and make a push/pull setup? should I add 2nd fan on top for exhaust ? ( oddly, I do have space for that )
> 
> ** Corsair H100i w/ 2xAF120 fans, 1xAF120 on top for exhaust.


First off check so the pump is spinning properly, just put your finger against it and you should feel even vibrations from it. Second make sure you're not comprising TOO much performance for silence, so check the fan speeds.
Third option is to probably reseat the block with new thermalpaste, making sure you get just the right amount and that it's evenly spread out.
What Thermalpaste do you have? because some of them have a "burn-in" time before they work like they should.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> I have changed up my mind, and will go for a m-itx mobo and fans in the bottom of the case! That will defenatly help with manny gpu thermal problems pepl have whith the AIO cooler in front! I will have the h105 in front and 2 fans in bottom and 2 fans in top. (Bottom intake, rad intake and top exuaste)
> Im just wondering how will i be able to connect all those fans to the mobo? Espesialy sinse i will go with m-itx, and they usaly only have like 2 4-pin? Fan controller? I have loked at examle the nzxt sentry lex. Sines its external and there is no drive bays on the air 240. I dont know. I was planing on building in this case cuz its compact and can still pack A punch! And if im going to have to carry around an external fan controller, that would deffanetley be a minus! (Im plaing to LAN party a lot with this machine) i dont know? Any thoghts on "fan issue" or is fan controller my only bet? If so, i may be looking at some type of viritual fan controller, operated by softwere. I dono.. thanks if/for an awnser, if any of you guys have any thoghts! Tnx!


All u need is a fan hub. If u need fan control through bios, get a PWM fan hub. Else, a 3 pin type fan hub will do. They are small and can easily fit into the 2nd compartment. Some examples below

http://www.amazon.com/NIUTOP%C2%AE-DeepCool-PWM-Port-Spliter/dp/B00PA2YSXI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439998368&sr=8-1&keywords=deepcool+fan+hub

http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-SATA-Powered-Port-AC-007-AN1NAN-A1/dp/B00O5VX6UQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1439998473&sr=8-3&keywords=3+pin+fan+hub


----------



## boristofu

Drelis I used Coolermaster Fusion 400 thermal paste, I wiped the thermal paste that came on the H100i block. I checked the pump it's working I guess... hmm as soon as I hit stress-test, all fans are speeding up.

Could it be my H100i backplate is loose or something ? I did not use washers mounting the backplate...


----------



## Thrextus

hi guys! Tnx for all the awnsers! im just wondering/ asking. Honestely guys, DO you think the draw backs of the 240 is worth the size difference between 540? im just rely curious what your thoughts are on that? its of curse not anything im complaing about. im just all around curious! im sorry, and i know this is the forum of 240 users/owners. and i am not a 240 owner. but i think this is a relly good part of overclockers, ith manny intresting pepl! im sorry, and i understand id u guy dont want to have me here intuill i acctualy own a 240. but i am probably planing on building in the 240. im not saying its impossible that i will build in the 540, butt i dont know if its worth the size diffrence, i mean. u get for examle: better airflow, more fan spots (witch give better air flow) and also quieter system with more fan spots, and also better airflow with watter cooling. avelebillity to place rad in top. much better support (technicly) for custom loops. wider graphics cards! with is a BIG drawback for me in the air 240, cuz i love those MSI red and black twin frozer coolers. and also, ATX mobo, witch means a lot! i mean like more fan headders, molitpale gpus without overheating and bad preformance.

i elly like the air 240 genarlly, but i dont know if its worth the drawbacks? i men i hate to say it, but to relly get good air flow in the AIR 240 you almost have to go with m-itx? i may be totaly wrong, and i woud love to heare if you think so! im sorry if you hate me becuse i come to 240 owners club and compare to another case! really! sorry! :/

i dont know guys. what u think? im not here to complain, as i said! im just genarlly curious, and wanna hear your thoughts! thanks!

and sorry again, if im just here annoying you, if anyone think so i will deffanetley leve, i do not want to destroy you 240 owners forum!
thank you!


----------



## etoilebiscuit

guys,

i have an urgent question.

i am using b85 vanguard with air 240 with corsair vengeance 4 sticks of 4gb 1600mhz ram (not low profile).
http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c8

Was wondering if a NH-L12 will impact onto the ram or is the clearance enough?
Im using a i5-4460 chip and hence would like to opt out of an AIO cooler.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> hi guys! Tnx for all the awnsers! im just wondering/ asking. Honestely guys, DO you think the draw backs of the 240 is worth the size difference between 540? im just rely curious what your thoughts are on that? its of curse not anything im complaing about. im just all around curious! im sorry, and i know this is the forum of 240 users/owners. and i am not a 240 owner. but i think this is a relly good part of overclockers, ith manny intresting pepl! im sorry, and i understand id u guy dont want to have me here intuill i acctualy own a 240. but i am probably planing on building in the 240. im not saying its impossible that i will build in the 540, butt i dont know if its worth the size diffrence, i mean. u get for examle: better airflow, more fan spots (witch give better air flow) and also quieter system with more fan spots, and also better airflow with watter cooling. avelebillity to place rad in top. much better support (technicly) for custom loops. wider graphics cards! with is a BIG drawback for me in the air 240, cuz i love those MSI red and black twin frozer coolers. and also, ATX mobo, witch means a lot! i mean like more fan headders, molitpale gpus without overheating and bad preformance.
> 
> i elly like the air 240 genarlly, but i dont know if its worth the drawbacks? i men i hate to say it, but to relly get good air flow in the AIR 240 you almost have to go with m-itx? i may be totaly wrong, and i woud love to heare if you think so! im sorry if you hate me becuse i come to 240 owners club and compare to another case! really! sorry! :/
> 
> i dont know guys. what u think? im not here to complain, as i said! im just genarlly curious, and wanna hear your thoughts! thanks!
> 
> and sorry again, if im just here annoying you, if anyone think so i will deffanetley leve, i do not want to destroy you 240 owners forum!
> thank you!


I love the case personally.

-You can make a very tidy build in it (if you ignore the spaghetti that gets hidden in the back compartment!) so it will always look dammed impressive.

-It has plenty of spaces for fans to mount on the case itself, so actually getting air into the case has lots of options.

-The fact you can sit this case on the desk in any of 4 different orientations is pretty unusual.

-It's small enough to fit on my desk!

My only major gripe with it is that it's difficult to get good GPU cooling without going water-cooled as the clearance round the GPU is pretty tight. I can get the CPU to run ice cold and that fine but the GPU gets hotter with the radiator restricting some airflow round the case.
You can fit fans under the GPU if you use slimline ones but then because the GPU effectively forms a "wall" across that compartment there's nowhere for hot air to go.

I could see the 540 being easier to cool with the larger size offering more options but really it's just so darn big it would be way too big for what I need. And looking through this thread some people have had no trouble stuffing this case with some serious hardware so the size difference has not held them back at all.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Would fitting those slimline fans make a difference to reference graphics cards? I plan to upgrade to sli sometime in the future and I'm all for forcing more air through the second card if it helps temps...


----------



## corrosion666

I chose the Air 240 in the first place because i wanted a small case
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etoilebiscuit*
> 
> guys,
> 
> i have an urgent question.
> 
> i am using b85 vanguard with air 240 with corsair vengeance 4 sticks of 4gb 1600mhz ram (not low profile).
> http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz8gx3m2a1600c8
> 
> Was wondering if a NH-L12 will impact onto the ram or is the clearance enough?
> Im using a i5-4460 chip and hence would like to opt out of an AIO cooler.


http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/noctua-nh-l12-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/10040/4/

I would get a different CPU cooler, or change up the RAM if you really want that cooler.


----------



## Thrextus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> I love the case personally.
> 
> -You can make a very tidy build in it (if you ignore the spaghetti that gets hidden in the back compartment!) so it will always look dammed impressive.
> 
> -It has plenty of spaces for fans to mount on the case itself, so actually getting air into the case has lots of options.
> 
> -The fact you can sit this case on the desk in any of 4 different orientations is pretty unusual.
> 
> -It's small enough to fit on my desk!
> 
> My only major gripe with it is that it's difficult to get good GPU cooling without going water-cooled as the clearance round the GPU is pretty tight. I can get the CPU to run ice cold and that fine but the GPU gets hotter with the radiator restricting some airflow round the case.
> You can fit fans under the GPU if you use slimline ones but then because the GPU effectively forms a "wall" across that compartment there's nowhere for hot air to go.
> 
> I could see the 540 being easier to cool with the larger size offering more options but really it's just so darn big it would be way too big for what I need. And looking through this thread some people have had no trouble stuffing this case with some serious hardware so the size difference has not held them back at all.


Thank you for an awnser! Its always intressting to se what other pepls thoughts are!

BTW, have you seen the air 540 IRL?
I havent, but i have seen the size diffrence on pic's and in actual text.
But what i dont know is how big of a diffrence that is IRL. On the pic it dossent relly seem that big compared to 240. But i dono!

And another question is, you guy deffenatley have more experience than me!
1. Im a first time builder
2. I have some to little experience and some logic thinking, so i would probaply be abel to do a build in the air 240. But im a relly confused guy right now! I dont know what the hell im going to do!
As i have said erlier, i do want to build a machine that i can take with me, to LAN partys and such. I do want to build a machine that dossent over heat. And i do want to build a machine that dose look good trogh that big side panel window on the air 240, or the air 540! I dont know relly! I understand that 240 would be easier to take with me. And i still dont know if that diffrance is worth it or not? And also! The graphics card is a big deal for me! I do want to play GTA V on the machine, and i will probably chose the 970, becuse its the best for the buck i would say! But what card shall i put in there without over heating, wothout bending or scrathing the side panel, and without blocking for an AIO liquid cooler in the front? And all of this, while preforming good, and probabley also on an overclock.

Some thing else is air flow! U guy have much more experience than me in that!
I dont know what to do here! I dont know if m-itx is best to get best airflow. I dont know how i will keep every thing cool in there and still preforme on boost, or an steddy overclock!
(Obvesly i was talking about air 240 the last part)

So, guys! I dont relly know what in koing to do! And IF any of you guys are willing to help me and or have any thought on what i have written, i will be forever thankful!
Or not forever, but u get the point









Well thank you for letting me take part of your thought! Im sure they will help me relly much in my cofusness right now! Thank you!


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Would fitting those slimline fans make a difference to reference graphics cards? I plan to add upgrade to sli sometime in the future and I'm all for forcing more air through the second card if it helps temps...


It might shave off a few degrees on the second card, but the slimline fan would probably have to run at pretty high RPM, while the reference coolers on the GPU's still have to do most of the work. So the question you would have to ask yourself is this :

Is the added noise worth a few extra degrees of cooling on the second card?

A lot depends on the quality and performance of the fan you plan to use offcourse.

Also if you plan to go aircooled SLI, i really wanna suggest looking at the Asus GTX 970 Turbo. Its compact and litterally designed to fit in small cases in SLI configuration. The blower cooling design is an improvement over reference coolers, and its actually a lot less loud as well.

Certainly worth a look i would say.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> Thank you for an awnser! Its always intressting to se what other pepls thoughts are!
> 
> BTW, have you seen the air 540 IRL?
> I havent, but i have seen the size diffrence on pic's and in actual text.
> But what i dont know is how big of a diffrence that is IRL. On the pic it dossent relly seem that big compared to 240. But i dono!
> 
> And another question is, you guy deffenatley have more experience than me!
> 1. Im a first time builder
> 2. I have some to little experience and some logic thinking, so i would probaply be abel to do a build in the air 240. But im a relly confused guy right now! I dont know what the hell im going to do!
> As i have said erlier, i do want to build a machine that i can take with me, to LAN partys and such. I do want to build a machine that dossent over heat. And i do want to build a machine that dose look good trogh that big side panel window on the air 240, or the air 540! I dont know relly! I understand that 240 would be easier to take with me. And i still dont know if that diffrance is worth it or not? And also! The graphics card is a big deal for me! I do want to play GTA V on the machine, and i will probably chose the 970, becuse its the best for the buck i would say! But what card shall i put in there without over heating, wothout bending or scrathing the side panel, and without blocking for an AIO liquid cooler in the front? And all of this, while preforming good, and probabley also on an overclock.
> 
> Some thing else is air flow! U guy have much more experience than me in that!
> I dont know what to do here! I dont know if m-itx is best to get best airflow. I dont know how i will keep every thing cool in there and still preforme on boost, or an steddy overclock!
> (Obvesly i was talking about air 240 the last part)
> 
> So, guys! I dont relly know what in koing to do! And IF any of you guys are willing to help me and or have any thought on what i have written, i will be forever thankful!
> Or not forever, but u get the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you for letting me take part of your thought! Im sure they will help me relly much in my cofusness right now! Thank you!


Air 240 will obviously be easier to lug around. I've both cases. The 540 is about 1.5 times larger and it's much heavier.

If you're not overclocking your CPU, then I suggest going for a front AIO exhaust setup.The GPU will heat up way more than the CPU. The CPU radiator as intake would only add to the heat the GPU is already emitting.

You may add 2 exhaust fans at the top to let the GPU heat escape more quickly. Also consider 2 80mm fans at the rear as intake but i think it's not crucial.

Airflow is only a means to an end. Many folks assume good airflow equals good temps. But the best way to get good temps is to cool the items that giving out the most heat. You can have the worst airflow case in the world but if your GPU and CPU are kept cool, the temps will still be good.

Obviously I think u know my drift, that is to watercool the GPU. But if it's too much of a hassle, then u can try my recommended suggestions for fan placements.


----------



## Thrextus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> Air 240 will obviously be easier to lug around. I've both cases. The 540 is about 1.5 times larger and it's much heavier.
> 
> If you're not overclocking your CPU, then I suggest going for a front AIO exhaust setup.The GPU will heat up way more than the CPU. The CPU radiator as intake would only add to the heat the GPU is already emitting.
> 
> You may add 2 exhaust fans at the top to let the GPU heat escape more quickly. Also consider 2 80mm fans at the rear as intake but i think it's not crucial.
> 
> Airflow is only a means to an end. Many folks assume good airflow equals good temps. But the best way to get good temps is to cool the items that giving out the most heat. You can have the worst airflow case in the world but if your GPU and CPU are kept cool, the temps will still be good.
> 
> Obviously I think u know my drift, that is to watercool the GPU. But if it's too much of a hassle, then u can try my recommended suggestions for fan placements.


Soo, if i would watercool the gpu, what gpu would be my best bet and how should i water cool it? I want the 970 or 980


----------



## etoilebiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> I chose the Air 240 in the first place because i wanted a small case
> http://www.custompcreview.com/reviews/noctua-nh-l12-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/10040/4/
> 
> I would get a different CPU cooler, or change up the RAM if you really want that cooler.


most prob getting differnet cooler, looking at l9x65 or nh-d9l, noctua is so good that they even have a tdp list and recommendation


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> Soo, if i would watercool the gpu, what gpu would be my best bet and how should i water cool it? I want the 970 or 980


any gpu can be watercooled. If u have the budget, custom watercooling is always best but it's very expensive.

If not, cheaper ways would be to mount an AIO on the GPU.

Some brands sell the AIO with the bracket, like Arctic. NZXT and Corsair sell the bracket alone, which will match selected AIO. Do note these brackets do not really cool the VRMs enough without heatsinks. So if your GPU does not have heatsinks on the VRMs, u need to buy them.

If u prefer a less DIY approach, EVGA sells hybrid GPUs. At least, u don't need to get your hands dirty.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Air-Water-Graphics-04G-P4-1989-KR/dp/B00V9BX1UK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440083776&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+980+hybrid

I personally use the NZXT G10 on my R9 280. I can't say much about the 970 or 980 with this product. U may read the G10 club for more info.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrextus*
> 
> hi guys! Tnx for all the awnsers! im just wondering/ asking. Honestely guys, DO you think the draw backs of the 240 is worth the size difference between 540? im just rely curious what your thoughts are on that? its of curse not anything im complaing about. im just all around curious! im sorry, and i know this is the forum of 240 users/owners. and i am not a 240 owner. but i think this is a relly good part of overclockers, ith manny intresting pepl! im sorry, and i understand id u guy dont want to have me here intuill i acctualy own a 240. but i am probably planing on building in the 240. im not saying its impossible that i will build in the 540, butt i dont know if its worth the size diffrence, i mean. u get for examle: better airflow, more fan spots (witch give better air flow) and also quieter system with more fan spots, and also better airflow with watter cooling. avelebillity to place rad in top. much better support (technicly) for custom loops. wider graphics cards! with is a BIG drawback for me in the air 240, cuz i love those MSI red and black twin frozer coolers. and also, ATX mobo, witch means a lot! i mean like more fan headders, molitpale gpus without overheating and bad preformance.
> 
> i elly like the air 240 genarlly, but i dont know if its worth the drawbacks? i men i hate to say it, but to relly get good air flow in the AIR 240 you almost have to go with m-itx? i may be totaly wrong, and i woud love to heare if you think so! im sorry if you hate me becuse i come to 240 owners club and compare to another case! really! sorry! :/
> 
> i dont know guys. what u think? im not here to complain, as i said! im just genarlly curious, and wanna hear your thoughts! thanks!
> 
> and sorry again, if im just here annoying you, if anyone think so i will deffanetley leve, i do not want to destroy you 240 owners forum!
> thank you!


I'll use a m-itx mobo for my build.
It will have a total of 600mm radiator space (2x240(mobo chamber) + 1x120(psu chamber)).
It's overkill for a 4790k + gtx 970, but that's the way i like it


----------



## Lenimph

Hey I have question and this seems like the best place for it. I'm really considering the Air 240 in my new build but I'm a bit concerned if the XFX Radeon R9 390 will fit 295mm x 143mm (11.61" x 5.63"). I know from browsing the thread that it will fit length wise but I'm more concerned about it fitting height wise? I definitely saw that people fit various 970's in the case but those are not as wide/height as the 390.

So I guess my question is just how much clearance is there from mobo to side panel for the GPU? Oh and one more thing. How long is the USB front panel cord? I'm considering the ASRock 970M Pro3 as it's pretty much the only decent AM3matx board out right now and it... has the front usb panel plug in near the back...







(I'm probably going to have to buy an extender)


----------



## Shwatster

How much tubing are we using for a CPU/GPU loop? 1m enough or should I get 2m?


----------



## boristofu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenimph*
> 
> Hey I have question and this seems like the best place for it. I'm really considering the Air 240 in my new build but I'm a bit concerned if the XFX Radeon R9 390 will fit 295mm x 143mm (11.61" x 5.63"). I know from browsing the thread that it will fit length wise but I'm more concerned about it fitting height wise? I definitely saw that people fit various 970's in the case but those are not as wide/height as the 390.
> 
> So I guess my question is just how much clearance is there from mobo to side panel for the GPU? Oh and one more thing. How long is the USB front panel cord? I'm considering the ASRock 970M Pro3 as it's pretty much the only decent AM3matx board out right now and it... has the front usb panel plug in near the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm probably going to have to buy an extender)


I didn't measure it but you might have to get an extender, I'll check this up later and let you know... you mean it's near the I/O shield ? or the bottom of the board ? because I have it on the bottom of the mobo and it's fine.

Regarding the GPU, 143mm is probably too tall to fit in.
I bought a Palit Jetstream gtx 970, which is 126mm height, and it fits with just about few milimeters gap from the side window, this also has to do with the PCIe cables.

For example, if the PCB of my card was 126mm height as well, no chance I'd be able to plug it in and close the window.


----------



## Lenimph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> I didn't measure it but you might have to get an extender, I'll check this up later and let you know... you mean it's near the I/O shield ? or the bottom of the board ? because I have it on the bottom of the mobo and it's fine.
> 
> Regarding the GPU, 143mm is probably too tall to fit in.
> I bought a Palit Jetstream gtx 970, which is 126mm height, and it fits with just about few milimeters gap from the side window, this also has to do with the PCIe cables.
> 
> For example, if the PCB of my card was 126mm height as well, no chance I'd be able to plug it in and close the window.


Hmm I did find a reddit thread last night that said they were able to fit the Xfx 290 which has the same listed height as the 390 so I think I'm going to give it a shot.

And yeah the it's over by the I/O shield. I can only find the extender in blue though. It's a good thing I'm going for a blue theme otherwise....


----------



## RickRockerr

Can someone measure or give a rough estimation the minimum length of a 8pin CPU power and PCI-E power cables? My current build is not finished and I decided to replace my prodigy with Corsair Carbine air 240. Only problem is that I have already finished my 8pin cpu and PCI-E power cables. I'm not in the mood for making new cables.


----------



## museumman

Loving this little case so much I gave mine a refresh already









I went from a red theme and 240mm+120mm rads to 2x240mm rads, had to ditch the XSPC res in favour of a Bitspower Z-Multi compact.

old setup : http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/840_30#post_24006972

Just finished leak testing and now running a few benchies to check out cooling differences tonight.

New layout :


----------



## Hand_Grenade

My 980ti finally came in. It felt like I was playing tetris fitting it in the 240.


----------



## LegoMyEggo115

This is my Corsair Air 240 build, Specs i7-4970k, 980ti, 16GB. Also this is my first build.


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> Loving this little case so much I gave mine a refresh already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a red theme and 240mm+120mm rads to 2x240mm rads, had to ditch the XSPC res in favour of a Bitspower Z-Multi compact.
> 
> old setup : http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/840_30#post_24006972
> 
> Just finished leak testing and now running a few benchies to check out cooling differences tonight.


Awesome work mate! I'm going to expand my watercooling to the chamber in the back too, how did you go about solving getting fresh air and fitting the rad?
And what temp gains have you been seeing?









Edit: Just read the entire text, so i'll add "If you've had the time to check" to the last sentence ^^


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Awesome work mate! I'm going to expand my watercooling to the chamber in the back too, how did you go about solving getting fresh air and fitting the rad?
> And what temp gains have you been seeing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just read the entire text, so i'll add "If you've had the time to check" to the last sentence ^^


lol, im a hardware junkie, of course I got time.

The side door is going to undergo a little surgery. I plan to just cut out basically a window sized section and I have some aluminium mesh thats been powdercoated black that I will install so that whole side can breathe freely. I have a section of foam behind the rad that effectively boxes it in behind to push air out that little HDD door flap on the rear.

Temps...

With the 240mm UT60 alphacool and 120mm XT45 rads and Enermax fans running XTU and heaven at 4.3ghz 1.27v I was getting 71-72 degrees celcius and 44 on the gpu

With the 240mm UT60 alphacool and 240mm Swiftech MR220 rad and Corsair SP120's im pegging 65-66 degrees and 4.5ghz at the same voltages after some tuning and 42-43 on gpu. The fans dont need to spin so hard either so a drop in overall volume, not that I care, I have mild industrial deafness and tinitus. I managed to loosen up some restrictions in flow so the pump will be a little happier also and I lost that whirring vibration the pump transferred through to the rad and hence case......... overall Im well pleased I revisited it


----------



## boristofu

@museumman - That is an AWESOME build ! What a great job.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hand_Grenade*
> 
> My 980ti finally came in. It felt like I was playing tetris fitting it in the 240.


Ah my same mobo and I guess also 5820K right? Which temps have you on CPU and GPU?







thx


----------



## SoCalMX70

I found this thread fascinating and I've been a long time reader of OCnet, so I thought I'd join and share!

*Motherboard:* MSI Z97M Gaming
*CPU:* i7- 4790k
*GPU:* MSI R9 390 8G
*RAM:* Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 2133mhz
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
*PSU:* Corsair HXi 750w
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i GT

*CPU Idle:* 25-28c
*CPU Load:* 55-60c (modest fan settings)

*GPU Idle:* 64c
*GPU Load:*84c

Misc: Really shoe-horned the 390 in there... I found myself using pliers to bend part of the back outside edge of the case slightly outward so that I could slide the card into the PCIe slot smoothly. Once it was in, I bent everything back (no damage at all). Next up was bending wires for the PCIe power 90 degrees to the connectors so that the side cover would fit on. The wires still touch the side cover very slightly, but there is no issue, no excessive warping of the plexi, etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Ah my same mobo and I guess also 5820K right? Which temps have you on CPU and GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


Correct it is the 5820k









On idle the 5820K hovers around 25-30C with a 4.3ghz OC, my 980TI sits at 52C on idle and low 70C while playing GTA5.


----------



## boristofu

I have 2 white AF120 on the radiator, I don't like the color now.. and also they're not the best choice for radiator fans.

I'm considering Coolermaster's JetFlo120 Blue setup, anyone has any experience with them as Push/Pull setup ?

There are no Sp120 for sale in Israel, so I'm restricted in that way, though, I can purchase them from ebay but I think that turns out bit expensive.

Suggestions ?

I might consider giving up the looks and get some Noctua fans.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

guys, i want to ask, i am doing 2 92mm bottom intake and 2 120mm front intake, 2 80mm rear exhaust and 1 120mm exhaust top.

should i get fan filters for all of the fans? meaning bot will be 2x120mm filters as im using matx board.

please advise.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etoilebiscuit*
> 
> guys, i want to ask, i am doing 2 92mm bottom intake and 2 120mm front intake, 2 80mm rear exhaust and 1 120mm exhaust top.
> 
> should i get fan filters for all of the fans? meaning bot will be 2x120mm filters as im using matx board.
> 
> please advise.


That is a lot of fans. I would probably run filters. Either way, you're probably looking at cleaning quite often.

Any specific reason for that many fans? Do you expect a lot of heat?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etoilebiscuit*
> 
> guys, i want to ask, i am doing 2 92mm bottom intake and 2 120mm front intake, 2 80mm rear exhaust and 1 120mm exhaust top.
> 
> should i get fan filters for all of the fans? meaning bot will be 2x120mm filters as im using matx board.
> 
> please advise.


you're better off getting 2 top exhausts than 2 rear exhausts. 80mm fans won't make a significant difference, and also add to the noise.

U mean fan filters as in dust filters? The casing has dust filters already.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etoilebiscuit*
> 
> guys, i want to ask, i am doing 2 92mm bottom intake and 2 120mm front intake, 2 80mm rear exhaust and 1 120mm exhaust top.
> 
> should i get fan filters for all of the fans? meaning bot will be 2x120mm filters as im using matx board.
> 
> please advise.


Thats really a lot of fans, probably unneccessary. Just make sure, that both compartements have intake and exhaust, at least one, and that the intakes are dust filtered.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Thats really a lot of fans, probably unneccessary. Just make sure, that both compartements have intake and exhaust, at least one, and that the intakes are dust filtered.


Both compartments? I must ask, why? In my build, I'm not sure how I would even fit a fan in that back compartment with all the cable work going on. Also, there really shouldn't be any heat in there as the PSU airflow is kept separate from everything (back and side of case).


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> Both compartments? I must ask, why? In my build, I'm not sure how I would even fit a fan in that back compartment with all the cable work going on. Also, there really shouldn't be any heat in there as the PSU airflow is kept separate from everything (back and side of case).


Look back for my pictures, and reason about that. Its all in the topic already.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Look back for my pictures, and reason about that. Its all in the topic already.


Sorry, freshly new to the thread and hadn't had a chance to look back through all 130 pages









EDIT: After a bit of reading, I can see where it might be necessary if you have several HDDs. However, in my build it is just a single 1TB SSD... so I don't see a reason to add more noise.


----------



## Skye12977

So I'm sad, I had sold my 240 a few month back, and now it looks like they actually went up in price sense I had purchased mine ; ;


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Some pretty good looking build there guys. Glad to see that many of you are really enjoying the Air 240. Keep posting those builds









btw, anyone interested taking over this 240 club?


----------



## White Wyvern

More water cooling parts arrived, take a look at my build log for more info:


----------



## boristofu

Looks lovely White Wyvern, can't wait to see the build completed


----------



## Lordsteve666

So i'm considering modding the case to fit a fan controller into it. The way my case sits on my desk is window side up and to my right, so i'm thinking i can put a hole in the side panel & chassis level with the rear compartment but in front of the PSU (most people seem to have this side on the bottom) and then fit the controller through there.
My PSU is short enough to allow clearance and my HDDs are all 2.5" so there's load of room in the back with the bigger cage removed.

Probably use something like this as i've got the white version https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BB-002-BX&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=189

Anyone done anything similar or planning to try this?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> So i'm considering modding the case to fit a fan controller into it. The way my case sits on my desk is window side up and to my right, so i'm thinking i can put a hole in the side panel & chassis level with the rear compartment but in front of the PSU (most people seem to have this side on the bottom) and then fit the controller through there.
> My PSU is short enough to allow clearance and my HDDs are all 2.5" so there's load of room in the back with the bigger cage removed.
> 
> Probably use something like this as i've got the white version https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BB-002-BX&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=189
> 
> Anyone done anything similar or planning to try this?


Or get an NZXT Sentry LXE (external unit) like i did.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Or get an NZXT Sentry LXE (external unit) like i did.


Ah never thought of that. I suppose that would be an easier option!


----------



## rflor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Air-Water-Graphics-04G-P4-1989-KR/dp/B00V9BX1UK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440083776&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+980+hybri.


I'm looking to do my first PC build in almost 10 years using a Air 240, and am strongly considering this card for the reasons cited in thread around GPU over heating.

Does anyone know if the tubing is long enough to exhaust the cooler out the top of the case? I'm thinking that using it as an intake will either not fit (because of card length issues) or duplicate the same heat issues.

I am planning to use an H80i GT for CPU cooling (Intel 6700k + ASUS Maximus VIII Gene).


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> I'm looking to do my first PC build in almost 10 years using a Air 240, and am strongly considering this card for the reasons cited in thread around GPU over heating.
> 
> Does anyone know if the tubing is long enough to exhaust the cooler out the top of the case? I'm thinking that using it as an intake will either not fit (because of card length issues) or duplicate the same heat issues.
> 
> I am planning to use an H80i GT for CPU cooling (Intel 6700k + ASUS Maximus VIII Gene).


The tubing is definetly long enough. If anything it might be a little bit too long, forcing you to bend it in place. Please note that if you use the top exhaust for the gpu, the tubing might be competing with the tubing of the H80i for the same space, and this might result in clearance issues or reduced airflow. The case really is even smaller than it looks on the inside.

I would suggest using the bottom front corner for the GPU radiator+fan, and the top cooler slot for the CPU AIO.


----------



## rflor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> I would suggest using the bottom front corner for the GPU radiator+fan, and the top cooler slot for the CPU AIO.


Thanks for the feedback. I take it heat should be ok even though I'm using both AIOs as intakes? Or should I be looking and routing the GPU AIO into the second chamber?

Assuming I stick with keeping the AIO in the main chamber, any suggestions on how to manage the install as I figure the card will be a tight fit right behind that cooler? Is there enough maneuvering room to install the card first and the radiator second?


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I take it heat should be ok even though I'm using both AIOs as intakes? Or should I be looking and routing the GPU AIO into the second chamber?
> 
> Assuming I stick with keeping the AIO in the main chamber, any suggestions on how to manage the install as I figure the card will be a tight fit right behind that cooler? Is there enough maneuvering room to install the card first and the radiator second?


Well i dont know the thickness of the radiator of the GPU, but i will assume its at least 3cm thick.
With that in mind and concidering the length of this GPU, you can fit a push/pull dual fan setup directly behind the GPU card, shouldnt be a problem.

The problem is like i said, the tubing of the cooler. It is too long and you will have to bend it to somewhere. The only way it can really bend is up, towards the CPU area. The tubing of the CPU AIO will be taking up space here as well. So if i where you i would first install the CPU and the cooler in the upper section of the case. Then i would install the GPU radiator setup. And i would squeeze in the GPU at the verry end.

I am not really a fan of using the back chamber for radiators, for multiple reasons :
1. Depending on what you have running back there, it can get warm back there, where as the main chamber can be easely aircooled with additional fans. Placing a radiator in a section with warm air kinda reduces its effectivenes.
2. Its harder to get airflow back there
3. It can force you to use custom shorter cables which take up less space.

Many people have done it tho. You could try it for yourself. I never really tried this to be fair, because i only have 240mm radiator my build. Mouting 2 AIO coolers in the main chamber is perfectly possible. It just requires some planning, tubing management and a bit of tetris. There are plenty of examples to be found on the interent and in this topic.


----------



## boristofu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> Ah never thought of that. I suppose that would be an easier option!


Ren Gaming, he used NZXT Grid+, just left the controller inside the case, controlling it with NZXT's software.

But I guess just putting the unit outside of the case is also an option.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> I'm looking to do my first PC build in almost 10 years using a Air 240, and am strongly considering this card for the reasons cited in thread around GPU over heating.
> 
> Does anyone know if the tubing is long enough to exhaust the cooler out the top of the case? I'm thinking that using it as an intake will either not fit (because of card length issues) or duplicate the same heat issues.
> 
> I am planning to use an H80i GT for CPU cooling (Intel 6700k + ASUS Maximus VIII Gene).


The H80i GT is pretty huge, and the tubing is thick and not very flexible. Don't get me wrong, GREAT cooler, just tight in this case. Take a look at my pics for how I have mine setup. As was said previously, going to need to do some planning (and probably a bit of trial and error) to get both the CPU and GPU coolers in there cleanly without the tubing interfering.


----------



## RickRockerr

Heres mine








Still something small to do


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still something small to do


That is a beauty! Love the red grill.


----------



## rflor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> The H80i GT is pretty huge, and the tubing is thick and not very flexible. Don't get me wrong, GREAT cooler, just tight in this case. Take a look at my pics for how I have mine setup. As was said previously, going to need to do some planning (and probably a bit of trial and error) to get both the CPU and GPU coolers in there cleanly without the tubing interfering.


I see that from your pics. Nothing like a challenge, since everything I've read indicates the H60 and H75 are nowhere near the quality of the new GT. Do you have any tips on maneuvering that beast into the case when you did your install?

Side note...I like how you ran your Aux power around the top exhaust fan....I've made a note to do the same!


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> I see that from your pics. Nothing like a challenge, since everything I've read indicates the H60 and H75 are nowhere near the quality of the new GT. Do you have any tips on maneuvering that beast into the case when you did your install?
> 
> Side note...I like how you ran your Aux power around the top exhaust fan....I've made a note to do the same!


For the H80i GT, no real tips other than that the hoses will spin on the heatsink portion from what I recall, so you can play with twisting things around until it seems like it is going to fit the way you want it.

For the aux power, while I do like the way it came out, there actually might be a better way to do it! You can likely run the cable through the hole behind the motherboard, install the motherboard and have the wires and connector just coming out the top left corner.With that method there would only be a couple inches of wire showing or so. I did mine around the fan because I installed all the motherboard and all of the components first without really thinking about it. When the side cover is on you can't even tell anyway, so whatever works!


----------



## Yogafire

Yo yo yo, mofos.
Here's my 240 - complete with Titan X, and now using my Panasonic 4K @ 60hz. Loving it!


----------



## RickRockerr

I have seen few builds here with rad in second compartment. Mind sharing how you guys get fresh air to the rad? I just finished my side panel


----------



## SpecFree

Hello everyone! im hoping to join the Air 240 club in the near future, but i was hoping you guys could help me with some questions i have.

My build is going to be a 100% air cooled system with only a small overclock in a Skylake system.

My first question is this: in a 240 Air - with air cooling would you guys suggest going with a Mitx over an Matx motherboard to have more airflow?

And my second question: Do you guys have any suggestion on cpu coolers? ive found it difficult to find any air coolers that isnt noctua stuff (not a big fan of the colors)


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Hello everyone! im hoping to join the Air 240 club in the near future, but i was hoping you guys could help me with some questions i have.
> 
> My build is going to be a 100% air cooled system with only a small overclock in a Skylake system.
> 
> My first question is this: in a 240 Air - with air cooling would you guys suggest going with a Mitx over an Matx motherboard to have more airflow?
> 
> And my second question: Do you guys have any suggestion on cpu coolers? ive found it difficult to find any air coolers that isnt noctua stuff (not a big fan of the colors)


There is no difference in airflow between mitx and matx. Thats just the size of the motherboard.

For air coolers, there only a few options. You can go for topblowers, but they alway introduce problems with ram or gpu clearance. The best here would be the NH-C14S, wich is new, and not really widely available yet. If you use it with lower fan blowing upwards, it cools pretty good, but you can only use LP rams.
The other solution is the NH-U9S. This cools about 6-9°C worse under full stress load, but has the clearance for anything, and produces a nice front-rear airflow, ideal for this case.
After i spoke with noctua, i am now keeping the NH-U9S for my 6700k, wich hopefully arrives next week. They say, it should cool it good enough, without OC even silent. If this should prove wrong, i will try the C14S.
(the reason i am not really considering closed loop watercoolers is just bad experience, i had 3x failing H75 units in the last year, so i dont really want them now...)


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> There is no difference in airflow between mitx and matx. Thats just the size of the motherboard.
> 
> For air coolers, there only a few options. You can go for topblowers, but they alway introduce problems with ram or gpu clearance. The best here would be the NH-C14S, wich is new, and not really widely available yet. If you use it with lower fan blowing upwards, it cools pretty good, but you can only use LP rams.
> The other solution is the NH-U9S. This cools about 6-9°C worse under full stress load, but has the clearance for anything, and produces a nice front-rear airflow, ideal for this case.
> After i spoke with noctua, i am now keeping the NH-U9S for my 6700k, wich hopefully arrives next week. They say, it should cool it good enough, without OC even silent. If this should prove wrong, i will try the C14S.
> (the reason i am not really considering closed loop watercoolers is just bad experience, i had 3x failing H75 units in the last year, so i dont really want them now...)


about the mitx vs matx, i was more wondering if the bottom fan mounts are worth it...


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> about the mitx vs matx, i was more wondering if the bottom fan mounts are worth it...


Question is whats the bottom for you









If you mean the side by the gpu, then of course not. Your goal is to use the filtered intakes as only intakes, and everything else as exhaust. If even exhaust is worth a consideration, since positive pressure from the intakes will bring out the heat anyways.


----------



## SpecFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Question is whats the bottom for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the side by the gpu, then of course not. Your goal is to use the filtered intakes as only intakes, and everything else as exhaust. If even exhaust is worth a consideration, since positive pressure from the intakes will bring out the heat anyways.


Wait so with a matx air cooled build how would you place the fans? And in which orintation?

The way i planned it before the skylake came out was 2 intakes at the front 2 intakes in the bottom and 2 exhausts at the top with an itx system


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecFree*
> 
> Wait so with a matx air cooled build how would you place the fans? And in which orintation?
> 
> The way i planned it before the skylake came out was 2 intakes at the front 2 intakes in the bottom and 2 exhausts at the top with an itx system


2x120 front intakes, and (not entirely) just for the looks 2x80 rear exhausts.
For the hdd compartement 1x120 intake, and 1x80 exhaust.
Thats how i did it. And see no reason for more.


----------



## Tawiscara

Hello,

Im considering getting the Corsair 240 Air case, but im not sure if my current hardware will fit.
I have the ASUS Strix 980ti, and I was thinking of getting a Corsair H100i cooler.

Now, the GPU's dimensions is:
12 " x 6 " x 1.57 " Inch
30.5 x 15.22 x3.98 Centimeter

The radiator thickness is 2,7 centimeter, and the fans are 2,5cm.
All in all that is 35,7cm.

Does anyone know or is able to measure their case, if I will be able to fit 35,7cm of GPU / Radiator / fan inside?

Also, is the width of the GPU too wide to fit? I see some people are having issues with getting the side panel on due to GPU width.

If it matters, my motherboard is an ASUS Maximus Gene V.


----------



## delegus612

The Asus cards will not fit.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delegus612*
> 
> The Asus cards will not fit.


+1

Wow that card is 6" wide? Just for reference, the MSI R9 390 is 5.08" and that thing barely fits. Had to spend a good amount of time bending the PCIe power cables at the connectors so they wouldn't push the side window out too much.


----------



## Lewmpz

Hello from Sweden everyone!

Im currently housing my little beast in a bitfenix prodigy but its a pre owned computer and im thinking of getting a new case to make it a little bit more "my own" computer.

Heres what i got and want to fit in the Air 240.

Intel I7 3770k running at 4,3ghz
EVGA GTX780 ACX
16gb of HyperX Beast 2400mhz memory
Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WiFi mobo
Zalman Reserator 3 MAX cpu cooler
Corsair TX650 psu
Kingston 240gb ssd
WD mechanical 650gb storage drive

Im very happy with the performance of the little bastard but i want to make sure that for example the 780 will fit in the Air 240 without complications.

Thx for any responses and i must say you guys got killer machines =)


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lewmpz*
> 
> Hello from Sweden everyone!
> 
> Im currently housing my little beast in a bitfenix prodigy but its a pre owned computer and im thinking of getting a new case to make it a little bit more "my own" computer.
> 
> Heres what i got and want to fit in the Air 240.
> 
> Intel I7 3770k running at 4,3ghz
> EVGA GTX780 ACX
> 16gb of HyperX Beast 2400mhz memory
> Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WiFi mobo
> Zalman Reserator 3 MAX cpu cooler
> Corsair TX650 psu
> Kingston 240gb ssd
> WD mechanical 650gb storage drive
> 
> Im very happy with the performance of the little bastard but i want to make sure that for example the 780 will fit in the Air 240 without complications.
> 
> Thx for any responses and i must say you guys got killer machines =)


Everything will fit fine. More than a enough room for that 780 as well.


----------



## Lewmpz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> Everything will fit fine. More than a enough room for that 780 as well.


Thx for the quick reply, im thinking of ordering the black 240 and paint the front and top mesh in yellow and do some yellow led strips inside the case below and over the window


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lewmpz*
> 
> Thx for the quick reply, im thinking of ordering the black 240 and paint the front and top mesh in yellow and do some yellow led strips inside the case below and over the window


Should look good! After seeing all of the builds in this thread I am tempted to do something with the mesh now...


----------



## Tawiscara

Dammit..... well, thank you for the response.

Might look for another case then, was really hoping for the 240 Air.

Anyone that can suggest another case, ala. the Corsair 240 Air, that fits the ASUS Strix 980ti and still has superior cooling, with window and small cube sized?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tawiscara*
> 
> Dammit..... well, thank you for the response.
> 
> Might look for another case then, was really hoping for the 240 Air.
> 
> Anyone that can suggest another case, ala. the Corsair 240 Air, that fits the ASUS Strix 980ti and still has superior cooling, with window and small cube sized?


Raidmax hyperion
Thermaltake core v21


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> I have seen few builds here with rad in second compartment. Mind sharing how you guys get fresh air to the rad? I just finished my side panel


That looks really good! Are you still able to remove the side panel when needed?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> That looks really good! Are you still able to remove the side panel when needed?


Yep! Theres nothing attached to the side panel. Sorry for the phone pic.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> That looks really good! Are you still able to remove the side panel when needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Theres nothing attached to the side panel. Sorry for the phone pic.
Click to expand...

Okay, so now i'm even more impressed. Nice job! I like when modding doesn't look like modding and looks factory.


----------



## Bart

RickRockerr: that is a SWEET job of modding. Looks damn near stock, nice job!


----------



## rflor

Thanks to all those who replied to my questions earlier. I'm now ready to pull the trigger, but it looks as if the Air 240 is out of stock *everywhere* (Newegg, Amazon, you name it) except for outrageous pricing shipping from Europe or Asia.

Anyone know if this is a precursor to Corsair releasing an updated model or just a temporary supply chain glitch?


----------



## boristofu

I cannot believe this: *my gpu coil whines!!!*

I was pretty certain it is the fault of my Monitor because on my previous rig (same PSU though, PSU could cause this?) I was pretty sure it's coming from my monitor. I'm not sure anymore about my monitor, but I sure as hell know that my GPU produces hell annoying noise!!!

I listened to it from the bottom of the case, checked the PSU and it's not producing any coil whine like the GPU does.

*OMG!* - If it's not PSU, I really hope the store will RMA it.
















Palit JetStream GTX 970 - what other GTX 970 I could choose from http://en.ksp.co.il ? help.


----------



## Lenimph

The XFX R9 390 fits without modification.











Since it's 5.63" it wasn't the easiest fit. I had to flip the Air 240 so the motherboard was flat and facing up and slide it in just riiiight but yeah it fits. I think there's like 2 or 3mm between the card and the panel. The power connectors weren't a problem because they sit closer to the motherboard then the tallest part of the card. But yeah there's no way you could get any card taller then this to fit in the case. More pics and my system specs

__
https://128281498395%2Fmy-computer-3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> Thanks to all those who replied to my questions earlier. I'm now ready to pull the trigger, but it looks as if the Air 240 is out of stock *everywhere* (Newegg, Amazon, you name it) except for outrageous pricing shipping from Europe or Asia.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a precursor to Corsair releasing an updated model or just a temporary supply chain glitch?


Have you tried Ebay? I got mine "open box" for 60$ +16$ shipping which was still cheaper then anywhere else. I actually got an extra fan too.


----------



## klosarmicko

Hi,
My name is Milos, and I am huge fan of noctua and this case







also I hate led stuff









I wanted to build something awsome but unfortunately I ran out on money ^^
I managed to buy case, fans and cooler so far.

My plans for the future are to buy motherboard like z97 armor but with an m.2, upgrade my gpu, custom psu cables and full copper water cooling (both cpu and gpu).
Later to paint mesh parts of the case to brown and few other things.

Here are some pictures from yesterday upgrade:




This is how I set the airflow: (If you got better idea let me know







)



A lot of noctua labels at the back







(2 Extensions, 4 low noise adapters, and 2 Y splitters )



Also when i bought 4 fans they gave me for free 8 noctua badges and 1 4x4 fan pendant ^^




Also the best thing ever! is that this came into my mind:





it fit sooo perfectly that it's like it was made for it ^^

Thats it, hopefully I will be able to continue building this soon


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klosarmicko*
> 
> Hi,
> My name is Milos, and I am huge fan of noctua and this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I hate led stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to build something awsome but unfortunately I ran out on money ^^
> I managed to buy case, fans and cooler so far.
> 
> My plans for the future are to buy motherboard like z97 armor but with an m.2, upgrade my gpu, custom psu cables and full copper water cooling (both cpu and gpu).
> Later to paint mesh parts of the case to brown and few other things.
> 
> Here are some pictures from yesterday upgrade:
> 
> ....
> 
> it fit sooo perfectly that it's like it was made for it ^^
> 
> Thats it, hopefully I will be able to continue building this soon


I am also using noctua stuff in my Air 240. NH-U9S, and 2x A8 in the rear







What CPU are you cooling in there?


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I am also using noctua stuff in my Air 240. NH-U9S, and 2x A8 in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU are you cooling in there?


Hi









I got nh- d9l (110mm) coz the specs of the case said max 120mm









Under it there is 4670 on the asus z97i plus board

Temps are fine under load, not above 55c


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klosarmicko*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got nh- d9l (110mm) coz the specs of the case said max 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under it there is 4670 on the asus z97i plus board
> 
> Temps are fine under load, not above 55c


Great stuff man, congrats.
I also used a lot of noctua products until i go for water cooling.
Hope they start to think about the water cooling world and develop products like Ekwb.


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Great stuff man, congrats.
> I also used a lot of noctua products until i go for water cooling.
> Hope they start to think about the water cooling world and develop products like Ekwb.


Thx









I always loved old, rust, metal stuff, thats why I went with air cooler


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> lol, im a hardware junkie, of course I got time.
> 
> The side door is going to undergo a little surgery. I plan to just cut out basically a window sized section and I have some aluminium mesh thats been powdercoated black that I will install so that whole side can breathe freely. I have a section of foam behind the rad that effectively boxes it in behind to push air out that little HDD door flap on the rear.
> 
> Temps...
> 
> With the 240mm UT60 alphacool and 120mm XT45 rads and Enermax fans running XTU and heaven at 4.3ghz 1.27v I was getting 71-72 degrees celcius and 44 on the gpu
> 
> With the 240mm UT60 alphacool and 240mm Swiftech MR220 rad and Corsair SP120's im pegging 65-66 degrees and 4.5ghz at the same voltages after some tuning and 42-43 on gpu. The fans dont need to spin so hard either so a drop in overall volume, not that I care, I have mild industrial deafness and tinitus. I managed to loosen up some restrictions in flow so the pump will be a little happier also and I lost that whirring vibration the pump transferred through to the rad and hence case......... overall Im well pleased I revisited it


Sorry for the late respons, been quite(!) busy for a while









But that sounds awesome man! It's really nice that you could get the temps down that much without even having the best possible airflow yet ! And the mesh cutout sounds like the best way to go about it, everything is so much better/easier when you have access to drilling/cutting tools


----------



## plgdg

Can someone answer a question for me. It's been tough finding the answer...

I plan to get this case for an ITX board. I want to fit (2) 240mm rads in the case in the front and bottom. If I use standard 25mm thickness fans in a push config on each rad, would I be able to use 38mm thickness rads in each spot?

EDIT: Would I possibly be able to use a 60mm rad in the front with a 38mm in the bottom? (I'm assuming not...)


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plgdg*
> 
> Can someone answer a question for me. It's been tough finding the answer...
> 
> I plan to get this case for an ITX board. I want to fit (2) 240mm rads in the case in the front and bottom. If I use standard 25mm thickness fans in a push config on each rad, would I be able to use 38mm thickness rads in each spot?
> 
> EDIT: Would I possibly be able to use a 60mm rad in the front with a 38mm in the bottom? (I'm assuming not...)


38mm rads front and bottom = OK
60mm front rad with 240mm bottom rad = NO

I assume that you're going to wc the gpu too?


----------



## plgdg

Yea, I already have a GPU block. I assume the stock coolers would be too thick to fit a rad? GPU block is a must if doing a bottom rad?


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plgdg*
> 
> Yea, I already have a GPU block. I assume the stock coolers would be too thick to fit a rad? GPU block is a must if doing a bottom rad?


With 38mm tickness, yes.


----------



## plgdg

With 25mm fan thickness and 38mm rad thickness in the front, what would be the max length video card you could fit?


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plgdg*
> 
> With 25mm fan thickness and 38mm rad thickness in the front, what would be the max length video card you could fit?


I'm going to use 2x240 (front and bottom) + 1x120 (PSU chamber) rads.
HwLabs Black Ice nemesis 30mm tickness, and 25mm vardar F4-120ER fans, pull config.
Take a look at my build log (signature).


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plgdg*
> 
> With 25mm fan thickness and 38mm rad thickness in the front, what would be the max length video card you could fit?


I have Evga 980 Ti sc (267mm) and 45mm rad + 25mm fans. There is about 20mm space left so I would say around 290mm
Sorry for the phone pic thru the window.


----------



## LocutusH

Just finished my upgrade to max8gene+6700k+16gb ddr4...



The U9S is sweating... but it does the job. Stock settings now, but it still boosts to 4217Mhz and 1.4V according to AIDA64.
Max CPU Temps with stress test:
70 package, 85 on some cores... but it holds...
Other load, and games 60-65°C.
Room temp 27°C.
The fan is default at 700rpm, and reaches max 2000rpm at 70°C.

Ive put an F8 to the side also, to get som air from my Predator, wich is now sitting in the M.2 slot below the 980.... not sure if it helps, temps still a bit higher than on PCIE riser card previously.


----------



## klosarmicko

What are the temps of m.2?


----------



## corrosion666

Updated my build to a full watercooling loop and it is currently running in test mode.

Might add another 240mm radiator in the future, but the temperatures under load are pretty good with the single radiator so it will do for now. I will change the fan configuration to a push/pull blowing out of the case once i get my new fans. I will also add fans to the top. If needed i will add 2x80mm at the back.

I decided to replace the white enermax casefans with some ultra-silent ones. Just waiting on them to get delivered, along with some other small things, and then i can finally start putting the case back together.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Updated my build to a full watercooling loop and it is currently running in test mode.
> 
> Might add another 240mm radiator in the future, but the temperatures under load are pretty good with the single radiator so it will do for now. I will change the fan configuration to a push/pull blowing out of the case once i get my new fans. I will also add fans to the top. If needed i will add 2x80mm at the back.
> 
> I decided to replace the white enermax casefans with some ultra-silent ones. Just waiting on them to get delivered, along with some other small things, and then i can finally start putting the case back together.


Beautiful man, really beautiful


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klosarmicko*
> 
> What are the temps of m.2?


Idle 34-36 vs 37-38°C
Load 50-52 vs 48-56°C



This is a benchmark comparsion, between the max4gene+2500k+pcie+win7, and max8gene+6700k+m.2+win10.


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Idle 34-36 vs 37-38°C
> Load 50-52 vs 48-56°C
> 
> 
> 
> This is a benchmark comparsion, between the max4gene+2500k+pcie+win7, and max8gene+6700k+m.2+win10.


Wow nice speeds

Considering I am gonna put m.2 under the mb, I will be getting temps a little bit higher then that...


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klosarmicko*
> 
> Wow nice speeds
> 
> Considering I am gonna put m.2 under the mb, I will be getting temps a little bit higher then that...


What do you mean by under the mb?


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> What do you mean by under the mb?


Some motherboards run the m.2 port on the back side of the board. Between mobo and case where standoffs are.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> Some motherboards run the m.2 port on the back side of the board. Between mobo and case where standoffs are.


Seems like most motherboard manufacturers did not calculate with ssd-s that are higher performance / thermal output...


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Seems like most motherboard manufacturers did not calculate with ssd-s that are higher performance / thermal output...


well, hopefully baby card like 850 evo will run much cooler ^^


----------



## poonsies

Hi everyone,

I am just pricing up a system for a friend built in on a microATX motherboard in a 240. I was wondering if anyone can recommend the best performing air cpu cooler that fits comfortably? Planning to have a 4790k in there.

Any help/comments much appreciated!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poonsies*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just pricing up a system for a friend built in on a microATX motherboard in a 240. I was wondering if anyone can recommend the best performing air cpu cooler that fits comfortably? Planning to have a 4790k in there.
> 
> Any help/comments much appreciated!


That would be most probably the NH-C14S. If it is already available to buy. Does some 6-7°C better, than the NH-U9S, wich is also a good one that fits.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

hmmm, finally, my crt monitor air 240 with my noctuas~~


----------



## Youngmathimus

For anyone wondering, The Msi R9 390 8gb card does fit in the corsair air 240, JUST BARELY, and requires that you remove the io sheild, put it in place, then rescrew in the shield, was a super tight fit, but got it in. Looking good, loving this card and this case. Will upload pics with the window on if asked.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngmathimus*
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone wondering, The Msi R9 390 8gb card does fit in the corsair air 240, JUST BARELY, and requires that you remove the io sheild, put it in place, then rescrew in the shield, was a super tight fit, but got it in. Looking good, loving this card and this case. Will upload pics with the window on if asked.


Got mine in by bending the edge of the case out, placing the card in, then straightening it back. No damage done! The real pain for me was the power connectors... Took a lot of bending with the cables I have.

Your rig looks good! Nice work. Mine is in sig. I'm actually throwing a Fury X in tomorrow. Will update pics soon after.


----------



## Youngmathimus

Hmm, bending the case, Ouch! lol. Yea i have some custom cables that bend pretty easily. They still push against the window but not too bad. Definitely let me know how the fury x looks and fits, You planning to put the rad for it in the back compartment?


----------



## klosarmicko

I wanna see fury x too ^^

btw small update in my rig:

I sold my chieftec aps-1000c and bought seasonic ss 620gm2



Now it looks nicer with black cables ^^




Also @LocutusH this is where my m.2 is:



I need only psu removed to install it, and then there is about 1-2cm between them. Its gonna be hot in there


----------



## zombibikini

I say, could one fit a 92mm fan in the bottom with an matx mobo? I know 120 is no go.

Anybody? Anybody? Bueller?


----------



## zombibikini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Well, your friend has a good argument on the overclock issue.
> 
> In this case, you are limited to a max cpu cooler height of 130mm. The best tower cooler you can get for this size, is the Noctua U9S. While these are pretty quiet and good for stock loads, they do have limits. (i dont like topblowers, because of the chaotic airflow, but some of them come with somewhat larger sink, they MAY cool some 1-2˘C better, but you wont be able to fit in high rams..)
> 
> .


The nh-c14 or nh-c14s are actually the best. Top down, but almost as good as a d14 or d15. Yeah, you gotta deal with the airflow it creates, but it does cool your mobo 3 or 5 degrees too.
And high rams are really not an issue. Those heatsinks are more for show than function, from everything I have read.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> The nh-c14 or nh-c14s are actually the best. Top down, but almost as good as a d14 or d15. Yeah, you gotta deal with the airflow it creates, but it does cool your mobo 3 or 5 degrees too.
> And high rams are really not an issue. Those heatsinks are more for show than function, from everything I have read.


If you look at the timestamps of my posts, i came to te same conclusion already, but the C14S is new, and is is very limited available right now.

If you look at the few reviews, it is also clear, that it can cool 7-9°C better under high load, than the U9S. With the obvious drawback, that you can only have Low Profile RAM (wich i have, exactly because a planned future cooler upgrade), since you can only mount the fan to the bottom in the Air 240. It also isnt really compatible with the clean front-rear airflow, the air240 excels in, but yeah, it still cools better.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngmathimus*
> 
> Hmm, bending the case, Ouch! lol. Yea i have some custom cables that bend pretty easily. They still push against the window but not too bad. Definitely let me know how the fury x looks and fits, You planning to put the rad for it in the back compartment?


I actually ordered a H75 cooler for my CPU as well and I'm going to move the CPU cooling to the back. THe H80i GT is awesome, but it is gigantic and pretty much overkill for my setup. I also have no idea how I would get the radiator for the Fury X to the back without taking things apart. At least with the CPU cooler I can start in the back and push the pump/heatsink through one of the holes and go from there.


----------



## zombibikini

Ja, I am chewing over how best to suck up that messy air and get it out of there, if I go for this case. Always a fun puzzle.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Annnnd... updated...







This took quite a few hours to get right. Getting the rad for the CPU back there... not fun!


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> Annnnd... updated...
> 
> This took quite a few hours to get right. Getting the rad for the CPU back there... not fun!


Looks nice tho !


----------



## corrosion666

Ive updated my build as well. List of updates :

- Traded the Asus GTX 970 Turbo for a Gainward GTX 970 4 gig card.
- Installed an EK FC970 GTX nickel waterblock and nickel backplate
- Rerouted the Triton tubing to include the GPU in the loop
- Replaced the Triton radiator with a custom copper radiator from XSPC.
- Installed 4x Alpenföhn WingBoost2 fans (2 in the case and 2 on the front of the radiator)
- Did some more work on the cabling.
- Removed the dustfilter on the left side panel (bottom side in default config) for a better view of the waterblock. I will probably add some temporary plexi to prevent any dust from entering the case from this side.

Temperatures of the CPU can go as high as 60 degrees celcius under heavy load, which is to be expected from the Triton in this configuration. The GPU stays at around 50 degrees celcius under load. Given the high amount of warmth generated by the Impact chipset on the motherboard, i am quite pleased with these temperatures tho. The most important thing for me is that this build is running silent ! The Wingboost 2 fans are dead silent. Verry impressed with their performance ! The loudest thing inside the case are the corsair LED fans which are running at low RPM's, while the Triton pump is also verry quiet. So there really is nothing but silence.

All thats left to do now is add 2 more 80mm fans at the back and figure out what i am going to do with the space that is left in the back compartment. Might add another 240mm radiator below the GPU in the future, so i am keeping that area clear for now.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Ive updated my build as well. List of updates :
> 
> - Traded the Asus GTX 970 Turbo for a Gainward GTX 970 4 gig card.
> - Installed an EK FC970 GTX nickel waterblock and nickel backplate
> - Rerouted the Triton tubing to include the GPU in the loop
> - Replaced the Triton radiator with a custom copper radiator from XSPC.
> - Installed 4x Alpenföhn WingBoost2 fans (2 in the case and 2 on the front of the radiator)
> - Did some more work on the cabling.
> - Removed the dustfilter on the left side panel (bottom side in default config) for a better view of the waterblock. I will probably add some temporary plexi to prevent any dust from entering the case from this side.
> 
> Temperatures of the CPU can go as high as 60 degrees celcius under heavy load, which is to be expected from the Triton in this configuration. The GPU stays at around 50 degrees celcius under load. Given the high amount of warmth generated by the Impact chipset on the motherboard, i am quite pleased with these temperatures tho. The most important thing for me is that this build is running silent ! The Wingboost 2 fans are dead silent. Verry impressed with their performance ! The loudest thing inside the case are the corsair LED fans which are running at low RPM's, while the Triton pump is also verry quiet. So there really is nothing but silence.
> 
> All thats left to do now is add 2 more 80mm fans at the back and figure out what i am going to do with the space that is left in the back compartment. Might add another 240mm radiator below the GPU in the future, so i am keeping that area clear for now.


Great loop.
Why do you used the left g1/4 port of the cpu block to connect to the rad that is in the front, instead of the right g1/4 port?
Tube wasn't bending enough?


----------



## corrosion666

The tube was not a problem. Infact due to the angle of the picture, the tube looks a lot more straight and stretched out than it really is. But the left port of the Triton was originally configured as the intake port, and i decided to keep it this way, even tho the loop would look tidier if configured as you described. I might adjust this in the future as i will probably be adding another radiator anyway.


----------



## White Wyvern

Hi guys.
Almost finish my build with this case.
Follow some pics of the wc system installed.
I also did some temperature measurements to know the deltas.
Aida64 stress test, cpu/fpu/cache/mem.
Furmark 1080p 2xAA.
Both running at same time dor max system heat.
With fans at 1000rpm, 11,3℃ delta.
With fans at 1800rpm, 6,8℃ delta.
With fans at 2200rpm, 6,1℃ delta.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Almost finish my build with this case.
> Follow some pics of the wc system installed.
> I also did some temperature measurements to know the deltas.
> Aida64 stress test, cpu/fpu/cache/mem.
> Furmark 1080p 2xAA.
> Both running at same time dor max system heat.
> With fans at 1000rpm, 11,3℃ delta.
> With fans at 1800rpm, 6,8℃ delta.
> With fans at 2200rpm, 6,1℃ delta.
> ]


Amazing build !

So this is GTX 970 Gaming 4G right?
Awesome job squeezing everything in there while keeping everything looking clean and neat.


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Almost finish my build with this case.
> Follow some pics of the wc system installed.
> I also did some temperature measurements to know the deltas.
> Aida64 stress test, cpu/fpu/cache/mem.
> Furmark 1080p 2xAA.
> Both running at same time dor max system heat.
> With fans at 1000rpm, 11,3℃ delta.
> With fans at 1800rpm, 6,8℃ delta.
> With fans at 2200rpm, 6,1℃ delta.


Just curious about your ambient temp and if possible also noise level (by feeling is ok)...


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Amazing build !
> 
> So this is GTX 970 Gaming 4G right?
> Awesome job squeezing everything in there while keeping everything looking clean and neat.


Thanks








Yes, it's the MSI gtx 970 Gaming 4g, with Ekwb full cover waterblock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Just curious about your ambient temp and if possible also noise level (by feeling is ok)...


Ambient temperature = hot as hell!








At the time of the measurements, it was 30,2ºC in the room (no air conditioner).
Even with this high ambient temp, the 4790k, stock, hit 72ºC max in one core, and 69ºC average temp (remember, aida64 max stress test, and fans at 1000rpm).
The GPU, stock speed, made 58ºC core max, also fans at 1000rpm.
I don't remember the other temps with 1800 and 2200rpm, but they were lower than this ones


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> I say, could one fit a 92mm fan in the bottom with an matx mobo? I know 120 is no go.
> 
> Anybody? Anybody? Bueller?


Not sure if you got an answer yet.

Do you mean below the GPU with the window facing to the left?

If that is the case you can fit a 120mm fan under there if you use a slimline fan (i.e. one that's at least half the depth of a standard 120mm fan). You could probably fit a 92mm fan too but would only be able to secure it one one side maybe, unfortunately the gap for the fans on the sides of this chassis is pretty much aimed at 120mm fans.

Something like this would fit:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002CYRROY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00


----------



## SoCalMX70

Sometimes I wish I got the white case. That white/purple combo is beautiful!


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

I've been intending to get the Raijintek Triton for my very gradual pc build for a while now but after seeing some of the builds on here I want some expandability for future upgrades so how does the Alphacool Eisberg/Iceberg stack up against the pump reservoir combi on the Triton?


----------



## boristofu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I got the white case. That white/purple combo is beautiful!


I actually plan to buy a 2nd Corsair Air 240 to replace my white one.

I'll put my white one in the living room (htpc/nas).

And get myself a Black and Blue theme for my PC







I saw someone's blog from corsair staff ("The Blues") and I fell in love. must get!

http://www.corsair.com/en/blog/2014/october/hg10a240_build_log


----------



## Xfinity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *museumman*
> 
> Loving this little case so much I gave mine a refresh already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a red theme and 240mm+120mm rads to 2x240mm rads, had to ditch the XSPC res in favour of a Bitspower Z-Multi compact.
> 
> old setup : http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/840_30#post_24006972
> 
> Just finished leak testing and now running a few benchies to check out cooling differences tonight.


museumman:

Very nice build, like it alot. I have some questions if you have the time to answer them.

First, what kind of fan plate did you use here - shown in picture below:



Secondly, how was the space in that area? Cramped? Any pointers in getting the pump and res there?

Thanks!


----------



## 12am

Hey everyone. I'm excited to join the club. I've purchased all of my main components. The parts are completely overkill for everything except maybe some emulators. I did that purposefully so that I wouldn't have to push the system too hard to get my desired performance.

I'm ready to put some serious thought into airflow and cooling solutions.

My original plan was to go for a very simple balanced air-cooled build. I see a lot of people going with CPU watercooling here, so I'm reconsidering.

How can I keep temps under 50-55 degrees without any audibly annoying parts? It'll be sitting right next to my monitor on my desk.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor (Purchased For $270.00)
*Motherboard:* Asus X99-M WS Micro ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($264.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Value Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung SM951 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($219.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW+ ACX 2.0+ Video Card ($353.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ B&H)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($106.24 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1495.18
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-09-13 16:15 EDT-0400_


----------



## mate213

Got mine air 240








it's perfect, pics tomorow


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12am*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm excited to join the club. I've purchased all of my main components. The parts are completely overkill for everything except maybe some emulators. I did that purposefully so that I wouldn't have to push the system too hard to get my desired performance.
> 
> I'm ready to put some serious thought into airflow and cooling solutions.
> 
> My original plan was to go for a very simple balanced air-cooled build. I see a lot of people going with CPU watercooling here, so I'm reconsidering.
> 
> How can I keep temps under 50-55 degrees without any audibly annoying parts? It'll be sitting right next to my monitor on my desk.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor (Purchased For $270.00)
> *Motherboard:* Asus X99-M WS Micro ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($264.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Value Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($189.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung SM951 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($219.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW+ ACX 2.0+ Video Card ($353.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ B&H)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair RM 650W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($106.24 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1495.18
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-09-13 16:15 EDT-0400_


A full blown custom water cooling loop with plenty of rad space to run the fans as low as possible will make the quietest system.


----------



## museumman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xfinity*
> 
> museumman:
> 
> Very nice build, like it alot. I have some questions if you have the time to answer them.
> 
> First, what kind of fan plate did you use here - shown in picture below:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, how was the space in that area? Cramped? Any pointers in getting the pump and res there?
> 
> Thanks!


The fan is mounted to an XSPC 120mm Rad mounting like this : http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_1366&products_id=17545

A simple Z bracket off one side of that mount for the pump to bolt down onto and the res is joined to pump by a 90degree rotary and an SLi adjustable fitting so that I can "squash" it down to get it in then extend the fitting again to mount inside the case. Has about 15mm or so of travel which is just enough to get it all in. The top of the res is held in place by the supplied mount, the rest mount on the XSPC plates.

And yes. Cramped. Like using pinky fingers and getting cramps to have it all run neat, sit tight and not create warm pockets anywhere.

I should say that this rig runs pretty much passively till the cpu is over 55C, then the 2 fans on the UT60 kick in along with the roof fan at about 60% then the two fans on the rad on the other side only kick in at 65C at 60%. One of the things I like about the M7G is the fan control section. I run all 8 fans of mine off 3 mobo headers and they allow you to stop fans as well as adjust speed.

Anyways, thanks for the kind comment.







Hope this helps.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Almost finish my build with this case.
> Follow some pics of the wc system installed.
> I also did some temperature measurements to know the deltas.
> Aida64 stress test, cpu/fpu/cache/mem.
> Furmark 1080p 2xAA.
> Both running at same time dor max system heat.
> With fans at 1000rpm, 11,3℃ delta.
> With fans at 1800rpm, 6,8℃ delta.
> With fans at 2200rpm, 6,1℃ delta.


I did more measurements while playing witcher 3 wh maxed out, with the 4790k oc to 4.8ghz 1.37v and the msi gtx 970 oc to +203mhz/+430mhz/+41mv

With the fans at 1000rpm all the time, delta after 2 hours of gaming was 10,2℃ (room temp 29,8℃).
4790K average 68℃ and gtx 970 59℃ max.
The 600mm rad config that i installed in this case (2x240 front + 1x120 back) works like a charm, even with the system highly overclocked at low rpm.


----------



## Xfinity

@ museumman:

Thanks alot!


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> A full blown custom water cooling loop with plenty of rad space to run the fans as low as possible will make the quietest system.


I agree.

This case is potentially verry loud. It has verry thin plastic sidepanels without soundproofing, and the lightweight skeleton makes it prone to vibrations. Also, there is ventilation on all side panels.
Regardless of what type of cooling you end up selecting : If you want a silent Carbide AIr 240, you simply can not have multiple fans running at high RPM's (or use fans that are loud in general).

Also keep in mind that AIO cpu watercoolers come with fans on the radiator, and these fans are typically high static pressure fans which tend to generate 25 up to 30 decibels when at high RPMs. If you take away these high CFM fans and use silent fans, your temperatures will also go up. Its important to find a balance between acceptable temperatures, and acceptable noise.

For myself i set the bar at maximum load temperature of 60 degrees for CPU, and this allows my system to run silent. If i wanted to go any cooler with my current setup, the fans would be too loud for my personal liking. I have the system running on my desk directly beside me. If the system was sitting under the desk, it would be a different matter all together offcourse. I use watercooling myself, but the same would apply for aircooling. The big problem with aircooling in this case is the space limitation. CPU cooler height is 120mm max, which means less space for big heatsinks. Smaller heatsinks tend to result in higher RPM's for the fans cooling those heatsinks, which in turn results in more noise production...

Another thing to note is the lack of a drive bay in the Air 240, which could be used to house a fan controller. So motherboard choice may be important when keeping fan control and RPM profiles in mind. I have 4 x 4 pin fan headers on my mini-itx board with profiles configured in the BIOS. Speedfan unfortunatly doesnt work with my board, so i cant adjust the fan speed in realtime. But that doesnt really matter much since i keep the fans running on a set RPM anyway.

My 2 cents !

@WhiteWyvern : Impressive results !


----------



## Bart

Corrosion666: for fan control, I stuffed a 3x30W fan controller in one of the HDD bays, with the controls facing out the back. It sure isn't pretty, but if you don't need to fill all the HDD slots, it works.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> @WhiteWyvern : Impressive results !


Thanks


----------



## SoCalMX70

And that about wraps it up. Decided to get a SoundBlaster Z soundcard as I was not happy with the on-board (especially the headphone outputs). Didn't realize it had red LEDs (bright ones at that), but it doesn't look bad:


----------



## xRain

ASUS VIII GENE
Intel i5-6600K w/ Corsair H100i GTX
Corsair LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-2133
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
NVIDIA GTX 970 Reference
Corsair RM 650W

waiting on my rams and cpu cooler to ship in this Friday, i should have the build up and running Saturday. hopefully its a successful build, wish me luck. ps, ill be on Linux Mint til i have enough spare money to buy Win10 Pro, lol.


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRain*
> 
> ASUS VIII GENE
> Intel i5-6600K w/ Corsair H100i GTX
> Corsair LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-2133
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
> NVIDIA GTX 970 Reference
> Corsair RM 650W
> 
> waiting on my rams and cpu cooler to ship in this Friday, i should have the build up and running Saturday. hopefully its a successful build, wish me luck. ps, ill be on Linux Mint til i have enough spare money to buy Win10 Pro, lol.


All you need is KMSpico and a flash drive


----------



## xRain

I would and I should, huh? Haha, I was debating about it But maybe I will. We'll see







.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRain*
> 
> ASUS VIII GENE
> Intel i5-6600K w/ Corsair H100i GTX
> Corsair LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-2133
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
> NVIDIA GTX 970 Reference
> Corsair RM 650W
> 
> waiting on my rams and cpu cooler to ship in this Friday, i should have the build up and running Saturday. hopefully its a successful build, wish me luck. ps, ill be on Linux Mint til i have enough spare money to buy Win10 Pro, lol.


Same board here in the 240, working great









Why do you need the pro version? Home is more than enough for 99% of the users.


----------



## xRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Same board here in the 240, working great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need the pro version? Home is more than enough for 99% of the users.


Ehh, I guess I've always liked going for the higher end when the price difference isn't much of a gap. But you're right; a Home Edition is plentiful for me.
Awesome rig you have there. my build is the little brother compare to yours, lol.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xRain*
> 
> Ehh, I guess I've always liked going for the higher end when the price difference isn't much of a gap. But you're right; a Home Edition is plentiful for me.
> Awesome rig you have there. my build is the little brother compare to yours, lol.


I also tought about the pro version for my new rig, because of the "half way" configurable updates - i was always strict against ANY windows updates, my 7 ran fine for 4 years without updating anything -, but i just ended up buying the home on usb stick for much less money.
Until now, the regual updates of win10 didnt bother anything. And the restarts can be scheduled, so it wont interrupt you. Power button to login in 6 seconds







Everything works fine, the Z170 chipset works very good with w10.


----------



## xRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I also tought about the pro version for my new rig, because of the "half way" configurable updates - i was always strict against ANY windows updates, my 7 ran fine for 4 years without updating anything -, but i just ended up buying the home on usb stick for much less money.
> Until now, the regual updates of win10 didnt bother anything. And the restarts can be scheduled, so it wont interrupt you. Power button to login in 6 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works fine, the Z170 chipset works very good with w10.


Interesting, I, too turns off the Windows Update on my 7 for my laptop, and it has ran fine for 3 years, not even a single "serious" virus. Still strong and running. And good, Im glad the Z170, especially that the ASUS VIII GENE plays nicely w/ Win10, cos I really love Win10 theme, it sort of reminds me of Linux in a way too.


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> And that about wraps it up. Decided to get a SoundBlaster Z soundcard as I was not happy with the on-board (especially the headphone outputs). Didn't realize it had red LEDs (bright ones at that), but it doesn't look bad:


doesn't look bad? it looks awesome!

In my opinion those 3 white fans cover the full potential of your case. If you could replace them with these:



That would be the best red/black build I have ever seen


----------



## mate213




----------



## 3930sabertooth

Here's my little beast


----------



## ullfrotte

Hey!

I'm about to order this setup:

ASUS Z170M-PLUS, Socket-1151 m-ATX, Z170, DDR4, 2xPCIe-x16, CFX, DVI-D, HDMI, M.2, USB3.0
Corsair Carbide Air 240 Cube Case Sort Vifter: 2x 120mm Front, 1x 120mm Bak, mITX, mATX, 2x USB3.0, Vindu
Corsair Hydro H100i GTX CPU Kjøler 240mm Radiator, 115x//2011/2011-3/1366, AM2(+)/AM3(+)/FM1/FM2, 2435 RPM, 70 CFM
Corsair RM750, 750W PSU ATX 12V V2.4, 80 Plus Gold, Modular, 4x 6+2-pin PCIe, 8x SATA, 7x Molex, 2x FD
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133MHz 16GB 2x8GB, Optimalisert for Intel X99 og 100 Serie hovedkort.
Intel Core i5-6600K Skylake Prosessor, Socket-LGA1151, Quad Core, 3.5GHz, 6MB, 95W, 14nm, Boxed, No fan incl
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB ARMOR 2X PCI-Express 3.0, DL-DVI-I + DL-DVI-D, HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort, UEFI
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD SATA6.0Gbps, 3d V-nand 32 layer,MGX ctrl, 540/520 MB/s R/W

I've read that there can be some problems with fitting the MSI GTX 970 in the Air 240, but the Armor 2x version is 12.5cm compared to 14.1cm.
Anything I'm missing out on, or should change? Not trying to go high-end with this build. A small and quiet computer is all I want









Thanks


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> I'm about to order this setup:
> 
> ASUS Z170M-PLUS, Socket-1151 m-ATX, Z170, DDR4, 2xPCIe-x16, CFX, DVI-D, HDMI, M.2, USB3.0
> Corsair Carbide Air 240 Cube Case Sort Vifter: 2x 120mm Front, 1x 120mm Bak, mITX, mATX, 2x USB3.0, Vindu
> Corsair Hydro H100i GTX CPU Kjøler 240mm Radiator, 115x//2011/2011-3/1366, AM2(+)/AM3(+)/FM1/FM2, 2435 RPM, 70 CFM
> Corsair RM750, 750W PSU ATX 12V V2.4, 80 Plus Gold, Modular, 4x 6+2-pin PCIe, 8x SATA, 7x Molex, 2x FD
> Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133MHz 16GB 2x8GB, Optimalisert for Intel X99 og 100 Serie hovedkort.
> Intel Core i5-6600K Skylake Prosessor, Socket-LGA1151, Quad Core, 3.5GHz, 6MB, 95W, 14nm, Boxed, No fan incl
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB ARMOR 2X PCI-Express 3.0, DL-DVI-I + DL-DVI-D, HDMI 2.0, DisplayPort, UEFI
> Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD SATA6.0Gbps, 3d V-nand 32 layer,MGX ctrl, 540/520 MB/s R/W
> 
> I've read that there can be some problems with fitting the MSI GTX 970 in the Air 240, but the Armor 2x version is 12.5cm compared to 14.1cm.
> Anything I'm missing out on, or should change? Not trying to go high-end with this build. A small and quiet computer is all I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


That MSI card should fit without problems, where as the gaming 4g with twin frozer cooling has a heatpipe sticking out that pushes against the side panel. The only possible issue i could think of is the power connector cables sticking out. But that shouldnt be a problem unless you are going to use sleeved cables. Default PSU cables are a lot more flexible and can be bended at tight angles.
If you want a totally quiet PC you might want to consider using different casefans and also custom fans on the H100i. By default, the case and the cooler have high CFM fans which can get noisy at high RPM's. Good luck with the build.


----------



## ullfrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> That MSI card should fit without problems, where as the gaming 4g with twin frozer cooling has a heatpipe sticking out that pushes against the side panel. The only possible issue i could think of is the power connector cables sticking out. But that shouldnt be a problem unless you are going to use sleeved cables. Default PSU cables are a lot more flexible and can be bended at tight angles.
> If you want a totally quiet PC you might want to consider using different casefans and also custom fans on the H100i. By default, the case and the cooler have high CFM fans which can get noisy at high RPM's. Good luck with the build.


Thanks for the feedback corrosion666.

I'm going to use the default cables that comes with the PSU, so guess I shouldn't worry too much about that.
I'll listen to you and invest in some Corsair SP/AF120 for the case and H100i








Does quiet edt. for these fans work well, or should I go for a high-pref. for the cpufan and quiet edt. for the casefans?

Edit:
Reading up on the Corsair SP/AF 120 I think this might be the right way to do it:
2 x SP120 High-Pre PWM for the H100i. This should give me the option to adjust the RPM and be able to use Corsair Link. Being able to do so, I can make them "quiet" or go for a high-pref. mode. For the case I'll add 2 x AF120 high-pre so it can handle higher RPM.
Right?









Thanks!


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ullfrotte*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback corrosion666.
> 
> I'm going to use the default cables that comes with the PSU, so guess I shouldn't worry too much about that.
> I'll listen to you and invest in some Corsair SP/AF120 for the case and H100i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does quiet edt. for these fans work well, or should I go for a high-pref. for the cpufan and quiet edt. for the casefans?
> 
> Edit:
> Reading up on the Corsair SP/AF 120 I think this might be the right way to do it:
> 2 x SP120 High-Pre PWM for the H100i. This should give me the option to adjust the RPM and be able to use Corsair Link. Being able to do so, I can make them "quiet" or go for a high-pref. mode. For the case I'll add 2 x AF120 high-pre so it can handle higher RPM.
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


If you have Corsair Link than it makes sense to select the high pressure fans. I was unable to use the Link when i had the H100i because i didnt have a USB header available on my Mini-itx board. I still use 2 high pressure SPL120 fans on the radiator in my current setup, but i have them running on a set RPM to keep them silent at all times with only a marginal impact on temperatures.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys! Coming back to the Air 240 from the Sugo SG05, for what I need in performance, Sugo wasnt gonna fit the bill! I'll be using 2 Reference 970's in SLI, and a cryorig C1 for cooling.
I plan to paint the silver parts of the cards blue, along with the white part of the cryorig cooler blue, and the vernts on the case blue, for a black and blue theme.
it worth slapping a slim 120mm fan on the bottom of the case for some extra air feeding up into the reference cooler fan?
Glad to be back!


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> it worth slapping a slim 120mm fan on the bottom of the case for some extra air feeding up into the reference cooler fan?
> Glad to be back!


Put 2 of these if you love aesthetic









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705067


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Hey guys! Coming back to the Air 240 from the Sugo SG05, for what I need in performance, Sugo wasnt gonna fit the bill! I'll be using 2 Reference 970's in SLI, and a cryorig C1 for cooling.
> I plan to paint the silver parts of the cards blue, along with the white part of the cryorig cooler blue, and the vernts on the case blue, for a black and blue theme.
> it worth slapping a slim 120mm fan on the bottom of the case for some extra air feeding up into the reference cooler fan?
> Glad to be back!


IMHO : Only worth it if they dont add too much noise. Direct impact on temperatures of the GPU's or the case temperature in general will be minimal. If you are not bothered with noise levels than you might as well go for it.


----------



## rflor

Finished building my new Air 240 system (other posters weren't kidding...installing a H80i GT is a bear in this cube), and I am thinking of putting a fan in the back chamber to help with airflow. Right now the only air movement would be from my Corsair RM750, and its fan stays off most of the time.

Do folks recommend configuring the fan as exhaust or intake? I'm inclined to do exhaust so it can draw in air from the back to cool down my 3.5" drives.


----------



## iludez

Well i guess ill add my pretty average build here.
Im actually not happy with it. It looks crap


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iludez*
> 
> Well i guess ill add my pretty average build here.
> Im actually not happy with it. It looks crap


Well first of all it looks good. What I would do now is somehow paint that blue line on the GPU to white or red and also paint the backplate white. Second thing, I would remove 2 fans from the radiator coz there is like barely any improvements in the temps and all you get now is extra noise. Thats all I could come up with tight now ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> Finished building my new Air 240 system (other posters weren't kidding...installing a H80i GT is a bear in this cube), and I am thinking of putting a fan in the back chamber to help with airflow. Right now the only air movement would be from my Corsair RM750, and its fan stays off most of the time.
> 
> Do folks recommend configuring the fan as exhaust or intake? I'm inclined to do exhaust so it can draw in air from the back to cool down my 3.5" drives.


In my experience drives need no cooling, so putting that fan back there would be waste of money, noise and space. I mean I got m.2 under the MB that doesnt go above 50 in games. My hdd in the back is just lying on top of psu and the temps are around 40. And all of this is during summer ^^. So I would put anything there


----------



## iludez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klosarmicko*
> 
> Well first of all it looks good. What I would do now is somehow paint that blue line on the GPU to white or red and also paint the backplate white. Second thing, I would remove 2 fans from the radiator coz there is like barely any improvements in the temps and all you get now is extra noise. Thats all I could come up with tight now ^^
> In my experience drives need no cooling, so putting that fan back there would be waste of money, noise and space. I mean I got m.2 under the MB that doesnt go above 50 in games. My hdd in the back is just lying on top of psu and the temps are around 40. And all of this is during summer ^^. So I would put anything there


So i went ahead and rebuilt the case.Was not digging the red.


----------



## iludez

Agree about removing a pair of the fans.I will likely do that tommorow


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iludez*
> 
> Agree about removing a pair of the fans.I will likely do that tommorow


I would also improve airflow.
Right now, you have too much blowing out on the top and bottom. This way, you will create intake at the rear also, wich will suck in dust on the unfiltered rear side.
I would turn the lower fans, so that they blow in. This way you would have better airflow for example for an m.2 drive sitting under the GPU, those tend to get very hot there (well it is at least in my case..).


----------



## iludez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I would also improve airflow.
> Right now, you have too much blowing out on the top and bottom. This way, you will create intake at the rear also, wich will suck in dust on the unfiltered rear side.
> I would turn the lower fans, so that they blow in. This way you would have better airflow for example for an m.2 drive sitting under the GPU, those tend to get very hot there (well it is at least in my case..).


Yeah im not overclocking right now or gaming.It will be completely rehauled again in a few days for a custom loop.
Reason for fans on the bottom that way is that they cant fit properly in the bottom even though they are slim they catch on the metal.So its just aesthetics right now


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iludez*
> 
> So i went ahead and rebuilt the case.Was not digging the red.-


looks awesome!


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Anyone know where I can get a dual 80mm dust filter for the rear fan spaces? I've seen single 80mm dust filters that either screw down or are magnetic but I think a rectangular dual 80mm filter would be tidier...


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a dual 80mm dust filter for the rear fan spaces? I've seen single 80mm dust filters that either screw down or are magnetic but I think a rectangular dual 80mm filter would be tidier...


I found this whilst looking for one for my own rig: http://www.demcifilter.com/p0027/Double-80mm-ID-Computer-Dust-Filter.aspx

Even with no fans on the rear vents the updraft from the top exhausts still sucks in through those holes so i'm going to need to put a filter there.


----------



## iludez

http://www.iforce.co.nz/View.aspx?i=c0ydwyfl.mlw.png


----------



## corrosion666

Looks verry clean ! I like the reservoir mount ! Good job.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iludez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iforce.co.nz/View.aspx?i=c0ydwyfl.mlw.png


Good looking build







Mid 40s CPU temp under load, not bad at all!


----------



## iludez

Thanks mate!


----------



## LocutusH

Some fan and lightning update here:
- Second A9 on the U9S gave 2-3°C less under load, at -200 rpm overall. Not much, but still.
- Additional A9 on the side, blowing on the m.2 slot under the gpu... the predator is 3-5°C cooler under load.
- A8 as exhaust down there, instead of F8, to make it more silent...
- 2 nzxt slot filters on the intake 120mm fans, because i think the front panel mesh isnt filtering enough... if i remove the top window, i can simply pull this out upwards to clean
- and a farbwerk, for a temperature controlled rgb led stripe







(dark blue when cold, and shiny red under heavy load - cant really photograph this correctly)


----------



## boristofu

Hey guys, I'm about to upgrade my memory kit * 8gigs of G.Skill ares to 16gigs of Corsair Dominator Platinum.

My question is; does every kit has those light bars ?


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iludez*
> 
> Thanks mate!


Can you give us your parts list?
I'm looking to do a similar custom loop and I'm trying to judge what I can mount back there.


----------



## Ruby Rabbit

Hi Guys,
Just finished my Air 204 build and I am having issued cooling the 3.5" HDD's. I have two WD Balack 7200 drives spaces apart in Raid 1 and a 120mm fan also placed in the HDD segment (which is the only fan I can see you can place in this section. The fan is running at 100% but still the drives hit the 50 to mid 50c temps. ant ideas on another way to cool them.

Please help!!!

Rig
6770k
Asus gene VIII mobo
samsung 951 m.2 SSD
Corsair GTX H100i (frun mount)
2 x 120mm fans (top mount)
1 x 80mm fan (Back Mount)
GTX 980ti G1 gaming
2133 DDR4 ram 32gb
2 x WD Caviar Black 7200 rpn raid 1 (Running to HOT)


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruby Rabbit*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> Just finished my Air 204 build and I am having issued cooling the 3.5" HDD's. I have two WD Balack 7200 drives spaces apart in Raid 1 and a 120mm fan also placed in the HDD segment (which is the only fan I can see you can place in this section. The fan is running at 100% but still the drives hit the 50 to mid 50c temps. ant ideas on another way to cool them.
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> Rig
> 6770k
> Asus gene VIII mobo
> samsung 951 m.2 SSD
> Corsair GTX H100i (frun mount)
> 2 x 120mm fans (top mount)
> 1 x 80mm fan (Back Mount)
> GTX 980ti G1 gaming
> 2133 DDR4 ram 32gb
> 2 x WD Caviar Black 7200 rpn raid 1 (Running to HOT)


3 posts above yours. Add a rear 80mm fan to the removable mesh. Problem solved.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to upgrade my memory kit * 8gigs of G.Skill ares to 16gigs of Corsair Dominator Platinum.
> 
> My question is; does every kit has those light bars ?


The regular stock light bar, yes, but the light bar kit is not included by default, though they are fee if you buy it from our website; http://www.corsair.com/en-us/landing/dominator-platinum-promo


----------



## iludez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gary66*
> 
> Can you give us your parts list?
> I'm looking to do a similar custom loop and I'm trying to judge what I can mount back there.


Yep sorry for the delay.
parts were used for watercooling were
hf supreme from ek
ddc laing pump with ek top and 150ml ek x2 res
swiftech qp 240mm radiator
carious barbs/bitspower fittings
It was actually really easy to fit watercooling in the 240.Such a fantastci case but ive moved up to a 550d lol


----------



## unholyhobgoblin

All done


----------



## unholyhobgoblin




----------



## Wrecker66




----------



## boristofu

Lovely builds!!!


----------



## steezebe

I'm impressed with this case. I've had mine for about 8-9 months at this point, and my only complaint is the lack of handles or way to pick it up and carry it easily. But the builds in this thread are a testament to the design of this case; it's pretty quality. And the white case is fantastic imo.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Cross-posting from case mods work logs forum - I took my Air 240 out of storage where it was sitting idle for a while, and started a modding project to cut out stock grills, and replace them with clear windows:



This is very much work in progress at this point, and I can't wait to see what the end result is going to look like (but force myself not to rush).

Link


----------



## gary66

Anyone know if/how the water blocks for a GTX980 ti fit?

Specifically on a Reference or whether or not a EVGA GTX 980 ti Hydro Copper will fit?
Ref boards fit easy but I cannot figure out how much a WB will add to the card's height.
EVGA's site lists the same height as the reference height for the Hydro Copper but I seriously doubt that include the WB part that is extending.

I assume the Asus Poseidon does not fit because it states the card is 140mm tall.


----------



## MrChunky

Switched the window for a aluminium plate.



3 mm aluminium plate which i drilled holes in and then sanded down (marks on the surface). The plate is fixed with the same fixings that held the window and then secured by the radiator on the other side. I will paint it mat black once I get around to it and do some testing with the paint that I bought on another peace.

The inside view.



Corsair 100i cooler on the CPU with the radiator attached to the top panel. Fans on exhaust. 2x GTX MSI 780s cooled with corsair HG10 n780 and H60 coolers with radiators attached to the front panel (on the left)





Apologies for phone quality pics.


----------



## Radnad

That plate looks really good, excellent work! Paint it black and it would look factory. Love mods that look factory. But maybe consider even a little window in it?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boristofu*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to upgrade my memory kit * 8gigs of G.Skill ares to 16gigs of Corsair Dominator Platinum.
> 
> My question is; does every kit has those light bars ?


Sent you a PM about this.


----------



## mark09

Hi everyone.

I ordered this case and I'm in search of a AMD Fury GPU.

Will a Sapphire Tri-X Radeon R9 Fury fit this case? Maybe with little modding...

Thanks!


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark09*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> I ordered this case and I'm in search of a AMD Fury GPU.
> 
> Will a Sapphire Tri-X Radeon R9 Fury fit this case? Maybe with little modding...
> 
> Thanks!


The Sapphire will fit! Just don't get the ASUS version as it is too wide.


----------



## mark09

Many thank
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> The Sapphire will fit! Just don't get the ASUS version as it is too wide.


Many thanks!


----------



## Epix

Hello! I've been eyeing on this case for awhile now and I'm planning to get the Asus R9390. Will that gpu fit into the case? Thanks!


----------



## spulse

hi guys - does anyone know if the EVGA 980ti Hybrid card will fit in this case with enough clearance for the window/panel? If so how have you mounted the 120mm rad/fan?

I've read through this thread and seem to remember someone mentioning a hybrid card but aren't sure if it's this one specifically.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

has anyone used a Magicool DCP450 pump/res combi, do you know if it would have enough power to cool an EVGA GTX980 ti Hydro Copper as well as a 5930k cpu on a loop with an XSPC RX240 rad?
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-025-MA&groupid=962&catid=2133&subcat=1845


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epix*
> 
> Hello! I've been eyeing on this case for awhile now and I'm planning to get the Asus R9390. Will that gpu fit into the case? Thanks!


The coolers on the ASUS cards are just too wide. I had the MSI R9 390 whch was around 5 inches wide and it BARELY fit. The Asus is around 5.5 inches, so not even close.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Also just an FYI for those asking about other cards and if they fit... Should be fine as long as it is 5" wide or less. For reference MSI R9 390 is 5.08" and it barely gets in there (PSU cables are up against the side window).


----------



## Epix

Thanks for the help! Have to look for other options now


----------



## Coldashbin

Corsair Air 240
Intel 5820k @ 4.2Ghz
EVGA X99 Micro 2
XSPC RX240 v3
EK Supremacy Evo
EK X-Res 100 with D5 Vario
EVGA GTX670 FTW


----------



## gary66

Yes it fits, I wish I could get you the link but I made a list of all TI's that fit through a lot of research. I believe you can mount it top right or front right depending on your setup (looking in through the window)
Hybrid is basically a Reference card with some tubes sticking out, you can bend them enough, it might be on the window a little bit but it should fit.

If anyone else is interested in the list here it is.
List of GTX980 ti that fit in Corsair Air 240(Height)

Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
EVGA GTX 980ti Hybrid
Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC
gainward 980ti phoenix
Evga 980ti hybrid
zotac 980ti amp
Inno3d 3x
Inno3d 3d 4x
inno 3d hybrid.
980ti Reference Cards


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldashbin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Air 240
> Intel 5820k @ 4.2Ghz
> EVGA X99 Micro 2
> XSPC RX240 v3
> EK Supremacy Evo
> EK X-Res 100 with D5 Vario
> EVGA GTX670 FTW


Nice! Would have been my 2nd choice if i dont go with skylake


----------



## Coldashbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Nice! Would have been my 2nd choice if i dont go with skylake


Thanks, had to do some minor case mods with my dremel to get the RX to fit, the rad fan holes didn't line up with the case ones and I had to create extra clearance at the top of the case for the rad top fill ports. Happy with the result though, low resistance rad means only need to run push fan configuration. The Res fitted below the SSD drive cage as well!


----------



## spulse

thanks - it''s good to know it'll fit - where would be a good place to fit the rad/fan?


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> has anyone used a Magicool DCP450 pump/res combi, do you know if it would have enough power to cool an EVGA GTX980 ti Hydro Copper as well as a 5930k cpu on a loop with an XSPC RX240 rad?
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-025-MA&groupid=962&catid=2133&subcat=1845


Disregard this, i've found a D5 pump/res that'll do the job...


----------



## plainfaced

Hi All.. Noob here.. After a good 5 years without a PC, ive sourced some parts and built myself a moderate Gaming PC.... With what I think is the best looking case on the market!

Photos to come.. I did have two questions though.

1. Did anyone have trouble with the front panel connectors (pw switch, reset etc)?? I had crazy problems during my build (and still do if I play around with things) - Where my PC would power up for a second, then die... After much troubleshooting, I'm thinking its a short somewhere - Something is causing the PSU to cut... So, I removed the HDD LED and PW LED - and what do you know - The PC powers up fine..
Strange..

2. With the space in the rear for the 80mm fans - Is it OK to have ONLY intake fans? - ie, two at the front and one at the top.... So the three fans push air into the case, and its forced out the back?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LocutusH

Yeah, you should be fine with intake only. Just remember to put somethin in the lower compartment for the HDD's too. Thy get very hot in there, if they have no airflow.
Isnt that L9i a bit too small for the 4790?


----------



## plainfaced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yeah, you should be fine with intake only. Just remember to put somethin in the lower compartment for the HDD's too. Thy get very hot in there, if they have no airflow.


The side compartment? PSU, cables etc? - Yeah I'm only running SSDs.. So hopefully wont get too hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Isnt that L9i a bit too small for the 4790?


Seems to do alright.. I pushed the CPU a little.. It certainly looks to perform better than the stock cooler.. And.. I know this is an OC forum.. But I deliberately got the standard 4790 (not K) So I wouldn't overclock.. Just wanted this to be a standard build for gaming.


----------



## Coldashbin

when benching, my 3 WD Reds used to heat up a lot in the rear 3.5" cage. I've fitted a 60mm fan just inside the rear vent panel which draws cool air in from the back and across the drives. Works a treat, 60mm fan fits OK, I mounted using the rubber fan isolation mounts.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldashbin*
> 
> when benching, my 3 WD Reds used to heat up a lot in the rear 3.5" cage. I've fitted a 60mm fan just inside the rear vent panel which draws cool air in from the back and across the drives. Works a treat, 60mm fan fits OK, I mounted using the rubber fan isolation mounts.


80mm fits also, but you can only tighten it with 2 screws.


----------



## Coldashbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> 80mm fits also, but you can only tighten it with 2 screws.


Good to know - thanks! The 60mm runs quite fast so I've got it on a low voltage adaptor to quiet it down a bit. An 80mm would be quieter still and give more airflow.


----------



## tayhosk

I'm going to build myself an Air 240 PC and while I'm not new at PC building, I've never built in a compact case before so i figured it couldn't hurt to ask for advice in here!

This is what I'm thinking of going for:

*Motherboard* ASUS Maximus VII Impact Mini ITX

*CPU* Devils Canyon i7 4790K (which I am going to overclock)

*GPU* ASUS GeForce GTX 960 4GB

*PSU* Corsair RM Series 650W

*RAM* Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 2x4GB

*Cooling* Corsair Hydro H100 (mounted on the front, using two red LED 120mm Corsair fans)

I'm thinking of using the two pre-installed 120mm front fans that come with the case and mount those on the top of the case to extract air coming from the watercooler at the front, and of course utilising the pre-installed rear fan, and how would some red LEDs look attached to the roof of the case?

I'm also going to use a 2TB HDD and a 125GB SSD which I'm gonna pull from my current PC, clean install though of course.

Can you guys give me some advice on this? Is it alright or is there any changes I should make? Or anything I should consider?

Cheers!


----------



## LocutusH

If you are only using mITX board, i would try to install the drives somewhere in the MB compartment too. SInce you dont have any airflow in the PSU compartement, you could spare any fans in there this way.

Btw, the problem with front intake and only top exhaust is, that you will most probably pull in air from the back 2x80 slots also. So you either will have to cover the holes there, or filter them against dust.


----------



## tayhosk

So I should mount the watercooler on the top?


----------



## LocutusH

No, just make use of the 2x80mm as exhaust. Or cover it.


----------



## tayhosk

Alright will do, cheers.

If I want to install the drives in the back of the case would it be best to install a 120mm there too? Or, where can they be installed in the MB compartment?


----------



## LocutusH

Yup, you will need some airflow there.
The default 3.5" cage placing does not get any airflow, even if you have that one 120mm fan in there. I would suggest to mount all drives in the rear cage, and also apply a rear 80mm fan on the back grille.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Apologies if this comes across as a stupid question but I've never built a computer before, is there some way of doing something about the chunky front usb cable looping up into the header and getting in the way? As it is i won't be able to get the graphics card in there because of the inflexible cable...


----------



## magicammo

heres my build I have in mind http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2vtwsY

My only question is how does this case cool? can anyone tell me how their cooling is thanks


----------



## magicammo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Apologies if this comes across as a stupid question but I've never built a computer before, is there some way of doing something about the chunky front usb cable looping up into the header and getting in the way? As it is i won't be able to get the graphics card in there because of the inflexible cable...


Use a different routing hole


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicammo*
> 
> Use a different routing hole


Yeah on my rig which is using a similar Asrock board I put the cable through that hole to the right in your picture. That cable is fairly flexible but you could always shop around to see if you could find a braided extension cable that would be better?


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

i think i'll have a look at braided extension cables thanks. i was intending to keep that hole free of cables on purpose to extend the water loop into the other compartment but as my water cooled card doesn't fit after all i think i'll change to an air cooled card and spread my cables to both holes. im sure both these things will help tidy the case up a bit...


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Cross-posting from the work log - finished my Air 240 mod:



Simple mod but turned out looking pretty neat. Now what do I build in this case?

If anyone needs stock side grills in perfect condition for your crazy modding projects, chime in.


----------



## OMGxGage

Just came here not too long ago looking for info on doing my rig, and from what i found, there hasn't been anyone in my (total) situation, however i did end up going through with it and squeezing my new XFX R9 390x into this beautiful baby, ----without modding or bending the case nor my card. i afterwards, i decided to throw in some more fans to get a push pull going on my H100i GTX that wasn't getting that great of airflow to the gpu. so far this is what i have;

Fx 8350 stock clock w/Asrock 970M Pro3
Corsair Vengeance 2x8 DDR3 Ram
Corsair H100i GTX
XFX R9 390x
Samsung 850 Evo 250gb
Seagate 1 Tb something (idk i just ripped it from a pavillion)
8x Fans Either Corsair or Coolermaster

Asus VG248QE
Corsair K70 RGB (brown switches)
Logitech G502 Proteus Core Master race

My plans for this build to be finished;
i7 6700k or i7 5930k -No mobo chosen yet.
another XFX 390x, OR and XFX 290x to crossfire within this little bad boy of a case.

(if it does get too hot within the tight quarters, i plan on switching to the Air 540, however i really don't want it to come to that.)


----------



## steezebe

Why 6700k or 5930k? Have you looked at 4790k?


----------



## MaXGTS

Just finished building my i7-6700K / 980 Ti system a couple days ago. Seems to run games pretty decent.


----------



## OMGxGage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> Why 6700k or 5930k? Have you looked at 4790k?


Strictly because I work retail and I am counting on a decent price cut in either processor for pretty cheap like $80-$150 before tax (the summer's price cut had a 4790k for $80 and a 5930k for $160)

I'm just trying to go for DDR4 just for future sake


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Just finished building my i7-6700K / 980 Ti system a couple days ago. Seems to run games pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What a clean looking build! Nicely done


----------



## brainst921

hi guys, I just registered on this forum (and I really apologize for my english, i'm Italian







) and I have a couple of questions:

I have a Sapphire R9 380 that doesn't fit well in the case.. I can close the side panel, but it bends a little (like 4-5 mm) when all the cables are connected to the card.. now, I saw that someone put in this case cards that are even wider than the sapphire, and I wonder how they did it







maybe the psu connectors are in a different place on the pcb ?

before returning the GPU, I was thinking of changing the psu cables, which is an old CM real power M620, with less stiff ones (I saw the bitfenix sleeved) but I don't know if this can be the solution..what do you think ?

thanks


----------



## MaXGTS

I believe someone asked the same question on the Corsair forum and got a reply from the Corsair rep. Seems like the answer is no.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=152735


----------



## brainst921

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> I believe someone asked the same question on the Corsair forum and got a reply from the Corsair rep. Seems like the answer is no.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=152735


I wrote that post lol then i discovered this forum, and this thread in particular, so I tried here.. I saw the external window panel mod, a few page ago and it seems the only way









thanks anyway


----------



## MaXGTS

I'm using CableMod E-Series sleeved cables which are very flexible compared to the rigid cables that came with my PSU. I can bend them pretty flat near the connector, but not sure if that would be enough to make your card fit properly.


----------



## Frozen82

Have the case and loving ti

Can it fit Antec h2o 1250 in front?

In specs it states radiator dimensions at 280 length
H100i is supported an its 275

There is no H100i atm where I live and this is only real 240 rad option


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozen82*
> 
> Have the case and loving ti
> 
> Can it fit Antec h2o 1250 in front?
> 
> In specs it states radiator dimensions at 280 length
> H100i is supported an its 275
> 
> There is no H100i atm where I live and this is only real 240 rad option


A 280mm length rad *should* fit. I would just pick it up and try. If it doesn't work out, send it back!


----------



## dankbowls247




----------



## dankbowls247

Sorry for the low image quality..


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

trying to remove the HDD cage to make room for a res/pump combi, iv undone the screw but the cage isn't sliding out as easily as i expected and i don't want to risk forcing it, is there a hidden catch or some knack to it that im missing?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

There are 3 thumb screws holding the 3.5" cage, IIRC. The 2.5" one is held by one flat screw and two (?) thumb screws.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

ah, i think something got caught somewhere because i just had another go and it came out just fine after i wiggled it a bit...


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> ah, i think something got caught somewhere because i just had another go and it came out just fine after i wiggled it a bit...


Yeah i'm fairly certain it's just got one thumb screw at the front and the rest sort of slots into the chassis at the top. It goes in/out pretty easy once you know how.


----------



## White Wyvern

I had to drain my loop because i had plasticizer problem with the tubing (primochill advanced lrt, i think primochill screwup and sent to me the wrong tubing).
Anyway, time for leak tests:


----------



## steezebe

Looking good @White Wyvern! I don't use anything but EK hard tubing anymore from those kinds of issues... they're just frustrating.

Speaking of which: I upgraded my 3570k (the mobo went tits up) to a 4790k on an mITX Asus Impact VII.

Changes:

-Added feet to make it easier to grab at the bottom for moving around

-Painted grills to match cables inside

-new mobo, mobo block, cpu

-used my 3M PCIe riser card to move the 295x2 over a few slots to fit in...

-a dual-pass Black Ice 160 rad over the mobo. I put it in the loop after the CPU and before the GPU with two 80mm fans in pull out the back. Awesome!

-re-arranged the internal routing, cabling, and fan configuration.

Here she is:













On the PSU i mounted a 4-pin fan distributor rail for power, and I soldered a jumper to the bottom of the circuit board so all 8 lanes now share the same PWM signal line, giving me an additional header to use.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

im a little apprehensive about removing the HDD cage because it exposes the bottom of the motherboard, is it safe to accidentally touch?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

It is no less safe than in pretty much any other case which have motherboard tray cut-out exposing a large chunk of the motherboard's back side. Generally speaking, you gotta be careful poking fingers into a powered-on computer.


----------



## PinballWizard2

Hello All,

I'm looking at building a living room gaming PC for playing at 4k. I'd like to use the Air 240, with an X99 motherboard (I'm thinking the EVGA Micro2) and SLI'd 980 Ti's. I realise heat is a real issue with SLI in a small case such as this which but I don't want to use custom water-cooling, which is why I'm looking at using EVGA 980 Ti Hybrids. The plan is to mount one of the radiator/fans at the rear of the case (the lower 120mm fan position) and one at the top of the case - both as exhausts. My concern is whether there will be enough clearance above the (top) graphics card for the radiator to fit, as it's a few cm longer than the 120mm fan it's attached to. And then whether there'll be room for the radiator on the top of the case as it looks like it might be in the way of the power cables that connect from the PSU to the EVGA Micro2 motherboard. It's very difficult to tel from looking at the various pictures I've seen whether this configuration will all fit. Any advice would be hugely appreciated.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## LocutusH

I dont think that a full 120mm radiator and fan fits in the PSU compartment. You need space there for all the psu cables too.
I can barealy close the bottom of the case, with only a 120mm fan mounted there. I had to use a fan grille also, because the fan is pushing against all the psu cables.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> I had to drain my loop because i had plasticizer problem with the tubing (primochill advanced lrt, i think primochill screwup and sent to me the wrong tubing).
> Anyway, time for leak tests:


your making me want to carry on custom watercooling mine, its just the maintenance what puts me off again


----------



## PinballWizard2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont think that a full 120mm radiator and fan fits in the PSU compartment. You need space there for all the psu cables too.
> I can barealy close the bottom of the case, with only a 120mm fan mounted there. I had to use a fan grille also, because the fan is pushing against all the psu cables.


No, sorry LocutusH, I'm not talking about putting anything in the PSU compartment. I mean, if I mount the 120mm radiator and fan in the slot at the top of the case (in the main compartment), it might be obstructing the power socket on the motherboard - where the PSU plugs into the mobo.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> It is no less safe than in pretty much any other case which have motherboard tray cut-out exposing a large chunk of the motherboard's back side. Generally speaking, you gotta be careful poking fingers into a powered-on computer.


I wouldn't know, this is my first build so I'm pretty much working it out as I go along. I doubt I'll be poking about while it's on but I'm worried about static damage while it's off to any more delicate parts if I accidentally touch them while say trying to wedge a pump/res into the case...


----------



## PinballWizard2

This picture probably helps explain what I'm talking about - look at the fan at the top of the case. Imagine that with a radiator attached to it - I'm worried it will be obstructing the power cables going into the motherboard, and possibly even that EVGA heatsink thing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 1Scotty1

Oh, how I wanted to downsize my rig from the NZXT H440 to the Corsair Air240... but my 980Ti Hybrid wouldn't fit in there


----------



## PinballWizard2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Oh, how I wanted to downsize my rig from the NZXT H440 to the Corsair Air240... but my 980Ti Hybrid wouldn't fit in there


Ah noooo









Can you explain what the problem was with getting it to fit?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard2*
> 
> Ah noooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain what the problem was with getting it to fit?


I didn't try it personally, I simply see that the watercooling hoses that come from the side of the GPU would interfere with the case side panel. From what I see the side panel is almost literally touching the GPU, when put on. See picture of my current setup, the hoses from the GPU come from a very bad angle


----------



## PinballWizard2

That's a good point, but do they really come out much further than the power cables? I have a 980 Ti Hybrid already in my existing setup and i'm not sure they do...

Here's another pic...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard2*
> 
> That's a good point, but do they really come out much further than the power cables? I have a 980 Ti Hybrid already in my existing setup and i'm not sure they do...
> 
> Here's another pic...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, from this perspective there seems actually enough space to bend the tubing







From what I have read, the tubing is flexible so this is AWESOME news!


----------



## woyanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Just finished building my i7-6700K / 980 Ti system a couple days ago. Seems to run games pretty decent.


Hey, I bought a MSI GTX 980 ti card and it's so big I cannot close the door with the Corsair 240 case... How are you managing?


----------



## MaXGTS

Not all 980 Ti cards are the same height. I almost bought the EVGA 980 Ti Classified until I found a post by someone who was having the same problem as you. The Classified is taller than my FTW, so I wouldn't have been able to put the side cover on. Here's what one guy did to make his bigger card fit:
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/drLD4D


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Not all 980 Ti cards are the same height. I almost bought the EVGA 980 Ti Classified until I found a post by someone who was having the same problem as you. The Classified is taller than my FTW, so I wouldn't have been able to put the side cover on. Here's what one guy did to make his bigger card fit:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/drLD4D


I made a post on an earlier page with a list of cards that fit. If compiled the data from a lot of sources and most of the confirmation comes from pictures. Classified doesn't fit, hybrid does. I've seen 2 people say it does. The tubes push against the window but it still closes.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> I didn't try it personally, I simply see that the watercooling hoses that come from the side of the GPU would interfere with the case side panel. From what I see the side panel is almost literally touching the GPU, when put on. See picture of my current setup, the hoses from the GPU come from a very bad angle


just done this today..



I succeed

then fail at the same time..

it fits.. but the slim fan is total rubbish @ cooling


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just done this today..
> 
> 
> 
> I succeed
> 
> then fail at the same time..
> 
> it fits.. but the slim fan is total rubbish @ cooling


Why not stick it at the top of the case? There clearly is room there!!


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> -snip-


That is all I needed to know, that the Hybrid fits the Air240







as for the slim fan, that is sad, but IF I do this, I would put it at the top as exhaust and the Kraken X61 at the front (if that fits too, 280mm rad)

So yeah, I have to weigh the pros and cons and then decide if I will downsize my rig or not


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> That is all I needed to know, that the Hybrid fits the Air240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the slim fan, that is sad, but IF I do this, I would put it at the top as exhaust and the Kraken X61 at the front (if that fits too, 280mm rad)
> 
> So yeah, I have to weigh the pros and cons and then decide if I will downsize my rig or not




now put the EVGA stock cooler back on and left the cooler out of the case..

with the slim fan.. GPU temps was reaching 70c! it was just heating up

now outside the case with EVGA stock fan.. the card wont go over 44c even after few loops of valley.(bare in mind its a Titan X not 980 ti waiting for EVGA updated shroud as Titan X kits was OOS)

so there you go.. it looks like ill need a different case..

and no a 280 will not fit.. the h220 swiftech barely fit

its an amazing case.. its sad ... that I couldn't make it work


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> and no a 280 will not fit.. the h220 swiftech barely fit


Dammit... so I would have to also sell the Kraken X61 and get a different CPU cooler... I will calculate how much would I have to spend to downsize and how much could I rake in by selling the incompatible components and then decide, thanks


----------



## Akane

Bit late to the party.

Asus P8Z77M-Pro
i5 3570K
Sapphire Tri-X R9 390 8GB
Corsair H100i GTX
2x SSD's etc...

If you're wondering will the Sapphire R9 390 video card fit this case, yes it fits, even with the watercooler. I've seen this question asked many times but nobody had the answer to.

The only issue I have is the H100i GTX's pipes are so stiff, I can't seem to bend them the right way whilst maintaining the Corsair logo on the waterblock to be the right way up, hence pushing against the top of the case where the top fan is, and also pushing against the window, I do manage to get the side window panel back on but it's pushing pretty hard against it.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Finally I got to putting my modded Air 240 to some use:




For the lack of better components, I used my toy build made out of parts which are too old to even try to sell them.


Spoiler: Unimpressive list of cheap low-end parts



- CPU: AMD Athlon II B24 (dual-core 3.0 GHz) - this one I actually got off eBay for $10 specially for this build
- Motherboard: ASUS M4N64T-M V2
- RAM: ADATA DDR3 PC1333 2 x 4 GB
- Videocard: something that happens to be built into the motherboard
- SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120 GB, SATA 3
- PSU: Seasonic SSR-450RM



Maybe one day I'll get some fancier parts for this build. For now I'm still recovering from building my sig rig. Also I probably should work on lighting since it's pretty dark inside, as I just realized after putting this all together.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

so i've bought one of these pump/res combos and managed to fit it into the HDD cage but it's a bit of a tight fit for the hoses, i have zero experience with doing a water loop so could someone tell me if these fittings are suitable to attach directly to the pump to achieve a sharp 90 degree angle for the hoses?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Skylake 240

Intel i7-6700k
Asus Maximus VIII Gene
Vengeance DDR4 3000 4x4
EVGA 780ti SC

Corsair Air 240
Corsair HX 850
Corsair H80i GT

Samsung 850 EVO 500
WD 3gb green, 1gb black x2


----------



## LocutusH

Welcome to the club







Seems a lot like my own rig.


----------



## Asus11

want to update what ive been up to, I purchased a Arc mini r2 and its an ok case I wanted a case that would be straight forward and yet again this wasn't.. also its pretty big and I can't get used to cramping cables behind the motherboard, im so used to the corsair 240 ease of just hiding everything but everything still has alot of air to breath.. so yeah I miss my 240 and im going to sell the Arc..

ive also stumbled on this post..

check it out guys

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## H3avyM3tal

How much smaller is this case compared to the TT Core X2? I'm trying to find some size comparisons with other mATX cases, but can find none.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> How much smaller is this case compared to the TT Core X2? I'm trying to find some size comparisons with other mATX cases, but can find none.


The carbide air 240 is 12.60" x 10.20" x 15.60"
The Core X2 is 18.3 x 12.6 x 21.3 inch)

The carbide air 240 is significantly smaller.


----------



## mate213

The GPU was installed after taking pictures.. It's MSI HD7870 Hawk Edition


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> The carbide air 240 is 12.60" x 10.20" x 15.60"
> The Core X2 is 18.3 x 12.6 x 21.3 inch)
> 
> The carbide air 240 is significantly smaller.


Yeah I see. Will an evga 980ti classified fit in it, or is it too tall?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Dammit... so I would have to also sell the Kraken X61 and get a different CPU cooler... I will calculate how much would I have to spend to downsize and how much could I rake in by selling the incompatible components and then decide, thanks


update guys.. managed to cram this all in











now im happy im back with the 240!

going to add 2-3 fans for more airflow but im so tierd right now lol


----------



## spulse

Joined the club last week, I'm planning on putting another 980ti in there but I need to change the fans at the moment as the ones that came with the case and watercooler are very noisy. Thinking of going for those shiny new black noctua f12's.

5820k (oc'd to 4.4ghz stable)
Corsair h100i gtx
Evga micro 2 motherboard
Corsair dominator platinum 2666 ddr4 16gb (oc'd to 2800 stable with xmp profile)
Evga 980ti sc+ (oc'd to 1480mhz stable)
Evga supernova g2 850w

cpu temp is between 23-27c, max 30 when gaming. under stress testing with aida64 it never gets above 43c - really happy with that

gpu temp is around 30c at idle, 76-77c max with 60% fans. would like to try and move the card to the above slot but there are cables in the way. not sure how a lot of you guys have really clean builds without full wc loops, as I found it really hard to get cables full out of the way.


----------



## LocutusH

Those stock corsair fans are loud, because they probably spin near/on the maximum to give you that 43c on load







(if the temp is even realistic....did you check all the boxes for cpu stressing in aida?)
Reaching this temp will be probably loud with any fans other than GT's.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Those stock corsair fans are loud, because they probably spin near/on the maximum to give you that 43c on load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if the temp is even realistic....did you check all the boxes for cpu stressing in aida?)
> Reaching this temp will be probably loud with any fans other than GT's.


When i had the H100i gtx in my 240 build i had similar results (altough my max temp did go aove 50 degrees at one point), using the stock corsair fans and another set of corsair fans pulling. And yes, they where verry loud ! Too loud for my liking so i got rid of the entire setup all together.


----------



## spulse

Yeah I should've mentioned that 2 of my fans aren't currently usable with pwm so they're on full blast the whole time. The controllable ones are not very efficient at lower speeds so I'll make the switch.

Has anyone sound treated the air 240 with foam? Unsure where you'd do this but it's another thing I'm considering to reduce noise. Don't think I'll be happy until it's whisper quiet at idle.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spulse*
> 
> Yeah I should've mentioned that 2 of my fans aren't currently usable with pwm so they're on full blast the whole time. The controllable ones are not very efficient at lower speeds so I'll make the switch.
> 
> Has anyone sound treated the air 240 with foam? Unsure where you'd do this but it's another thing I'm considering to reduce noise. Don't think I'll be happy until it's whisper quiet at idle.


I dont think that the Air 240 is suitable for noise dampening. There are a lot of meshes/grilles/holes on every side, and the case material is also very thin.
Maybe covering all the remaining fan positions after instlaling all the fans you need, brings something, but not much.


----------



## Ohmygonzo

Hello all, just wanted to pitch in with my 2cents on the case, since i also own one











http://imgur.com/2JHne


I managed to stuff a Strix 970 inside it, but yeah, it is a pretty tight fit, not sure what bothers it more, the pipe on the card, or the 8pin connector...
But it does create a "slight" bulge, not noticable when looked at, not sure if it can harm the card itself, but it all works fine at the moment.
Next step would be getting the TUF armor for the mobo, since these Gryphon ones have hideous colors


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

i've ordered a Palit Super Jetstream 980ti, no idea if it'll fit but i really hope it does...


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> i've ordered a Palit Super Jetstream 980ti, no idea if it'll fit but i really hope it does...


At 133mm it will be a tight fit, but seeing as the power connectors are included in this measurement and they shouldnt be sticking out, i think it will fit. 140mm is the absolute maximum including power connectors/cables. at 140mm you will be pushing the panel out, but the case will still be able to close, so its recommended to stay below that.

My previous card was 121mm but with the power connectors/cables added to that i got at around 136mm and the power cables where slightly pushing against the window, but i could close the case without it bulding out too much.


----------



## dankbowls247

19700101_165356.jpg 2021k .jpg file


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> At 133mm it will be a tight fit, but seeing as the power connectors are included in this measurement and they shouldnt be sticking out, i think it will fit. 140mm is the absolute maximum including power connectors/cables. at 140mm you will be pushing the panel out, but the case will still be able to close, so its recommended to stay below that.
> 
> My previous card was 121mm but with the power connectors/cables added to that i got at around 136mm and the power cables where slightly pushing against the window, but i could close the case without it bulding out too much.


This will be my second attempt at fitting a gpu, I really wanted to get a full water loop in there so I first tried an EVGA Hydro Copper but that was out by a few mm excluding cables (which I forgot about). It was the pcb mounting for the cables that attracted me to this card and I found one person who tried fitting it in this case and claimed to have managed with 2mm clearance...
So I've very much got my fingers crossed for this one, it's going to be close









I'm hoping that after a year or two of use (when I'll be happier attempting it) I'll be able to mount a waterblock to it and add it into the loop


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Just got my gpu in the post and test fitted it, it is indeed close but the only thing that touches the window is the cables. Are the cables just for power and can they be replaced by more visually appealing ones?


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my gpu in the post and test fitted it, it is indeed close but the only thing that touches the window is the cables. Are the cables just for power and can they be replaced by more visually appealing ones?


PCI-e power cables come in all shapes and sizes. If your power supply is modular, you can probably change out the default cables for custom ones. Some PSU's use flatcables which take up a lot less space and are generally rather flexible for tighter corners. But they are usually just plain black. Sleeved cables come in a variety of different colors and with a high quality sleeve that improves airflow, but these are generally a lot less flexible and hard to bend into a tight corner. Also, most modular PSU's are only compatible with a limited number of custom power cables.

My advice :

If your default power cables are already pushing against the window hard, i would not recommend getting sleeved ones, as they are a lot less flexible / more rigid and will add to the problem.
When you need to bend in a tight corner, default power cables or flatcables are the best way to go, eventho they dont look as nice.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> PCI-e power cables come in all shapes and sizes. If your power supply is modular, you can probably change out the default cables for custom ones. Some PSU's use flatcables which take up a lot less space and are generally rather flexible for tighter corners. But they are usually just plain black. Sleeved cables come in a variety of different colors and with a high quality sleeve that improves airflow, but these are generally a lot less flexible and hard to bend into a tight corner. Also, most modular PSU's are only compatible with a limited number of custom power cables.
> 
> My advice :
> 
> If your default power cables are already pushing against the window hard, i would not recommend getting sleeved ones, as they are a lot less flexible / more rigid and will add to the problem.
> When you need to bend in a tight corner, default power cables or flatcables are the best way to go, eventho they dont look as nice.


Yeah I have the modular Corsair HX850i, I was hoping there was a more flexible alternative to the flat cables that come with it cos I found them to be an absolute arse ache to install. I'm glad they at least are solid black but despite my best efforts they just don't look very tidy to me...


----------



## Fiercy

Hey guys,
I wanted to ask if some one did manage to fit h75 on the back of the air 240 kinda like on this build. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log
I am wondering if its easy to squeeze the pump from the back or not. It's a shame in the article they don't mention how he did it. I have h105 in a push pull i want to remove the pull fans and drag this guy so I can cool my graphics card with it. Don't have space for it anywhere else.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I wanted to ask if some one did manage to fit h75 on the back of the air 240 kinda like on this build. http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log
> I am wondering if its easy to squeeze the pump from the back or not. It's a shame in the article they don't mention how he did it. I have h105 in a push pull i want to remove the pull fans and drag this guy so I can cool my graphics card with it. Don't have space for it anywhere else.


I did it!




Just take the plastic cap off of the pump so that it will fit through the hole (just snaps on and off). May have to remove the rubber grommet thing around the hole in the case to get it through, I don't quite recall.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> I did it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just take the plastic cap off of the pump so that it will fit through the hole (just snaps on and off). May have to remove the rubber grommet thing around the hole in the case to get it through, I don't quite recall.


Nice job, how is that single 120mm cooling your 4790k?


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Nice job, how is that single 120mm cooling your 4790k?


It's not bad. At 100% usage it hits mid 70s with a very modest fan profile. The fan is pretty much silent so I can probably crank it up a bit, but I just don't see a need to.

The H80i GT kept it around 60 iirc, but that thing just took up too much space and would not have allowed me get the Fury X radiator in there. The best part about this setup is how quiet it is. No R9 390 cranking up and the case fans are set at their lowest speeds. Also, with no hot air going in (both rads setup as exhaust), motherboard and all other components don't get warm at all.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> It's not bad. At 100% usage it hits mid 70s with a very modest fan profile. The fan is pretty much silent so I can probably crank it up a bit, but I just don't see a need to.
> 
> The H80i GT kept it around 60 iirc, but that thing just took up too much space and would not have allowed me get the Fury X radiator in there. The best part about this setup is how quiet it is. No R9 390 cranking up and the case fans are set at their lowest speeds. Also, with no hot air going in (both rads setup as exhaust), motherboard and all other components don't get warm at all.


Sorry if i missed or overlooked something, but isnt that 120mm corsair fan mounted on the radiator in the lower picture pulling outside air into the case? Which would mean blowing air trough the warm radiator into the case?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> It's not bad. At 100% usage it hits mid 70s with a very modest fan profile. The fan is pretty much silent so I can probably crank it up a bit, but I just don't see a need to.
> 
> The H80i GT kept it around 60 iirc, but that thing just took up too much space and would not have allowed me get the Fury X radiator in there. The best part about this setup is how quiet it is. No R9 390 cranking up and the case fans are set at their lowest speeds. Also, with no hot air going in (both rads setup as exhaust), motherboard and all other components don't get warm at all.


stock or overclocked?

in using a h220 in the 240 and I cant go above 65c in games @ 4.8ghz 1.325v but I am also delidded


----------



## LesC

Some fantastic builds here; most impressive. I'm looking to get an Air 240 myself, one thing that concerns me is the 'tool-less' clip rather than screws to fit the GPU in with - is it that much of a problem particularly with long/heavy cards?

I'm thinking of using a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING which from what I've seen & read should fit ok, but is there much/any clearance between card/power cable & window?

Finally, as the case will sit on my desk in the cormer of the living room, is it reasonably quiet?

Thanks


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesC*
> 
> Some fantastic builds here; most impressive. I'm looking to get an Air 240 myself, one thing that concerns me is the 'tool-less' clip rather than screws to fit the GPU in with - is it that much of a problem particularly with long/heavy cards?
> 
> I'm thinking of using a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING which from what I've seen & read should fit ok, but is there much/any clearance between card/power cable & window?
> 
> Finally, as the case will sit on my desk in the cormer of the living room, is it reasonably quiet?
> 
> Thanks


I simply love this picture, just a bit of fantasy and there you go..this lil fella helps you with your issue


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Sorry if i missed or overlooked something, but isnt that 120mm corsair fan mounted on the radiator in the lower picture pulling outside air into the case? Which would mean blowing air trough the warm radiator into the case?


No, it's exhaust. Same with the Fury X rad in the front compartment.


----------



## corrosion666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> No, it's exhaust. Same with the Fury X rad in the front compartment.


Reason i asked is because that corsair fan (i have a bunch of them myself) in the lower picture is clearly orientated with the exhaust side pointing inward. So i assume you turned around the fan or the entire rad/fan setup after taking that picture then?
Or is this some Corsair fan i havent seen yet.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corrosion666*
> 
> Reason i asked is because that corsair fan (i have a bunch of them myself) in the lower picture is clearly orientated with the exhaust side pointing inward. So i assume you turned around the fan or the entire rad/fan setup after taking that picture then?
> Or is this some Corsair fan i havent seen yet.


Oh yeah, but I did not turn around the entire assembly. The fan is setup as a pull/exhaust currently.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesC*
> 
> I'm thinking of using a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING which from what I've seen & read should fit ok, but is there much/any clearance between card/power cable & window?


The 970 G1 will fit fine and will have enough clearance between the PCI-E cables and the case' side panel, enough space for the cables not to touch the window. http://i.imgur.com/t2m4t3Z.jpg


----------



## LesC

Thanks Joseph, much appreciated


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Just picked up an air 240 for $40 used, I was wondering what air coolers would fit in this machine?

would the Macho 90 fit in here @135mm? I saw someone measure the depth of the chassis and it was a little more than 135mm... So I was thinking that perhaps it could fit in there.

I know that some of you guys are running the noctua cooler in there that is listed at 125mm and it looks like that it fits in there fine.

Can anyone with an air cooler that is 125mm show if there may be an extra 10mm in space? or is it a really tight fit?


----------



## 2002whitegt

So I got a Corsair HG10 N980 and I broke one of the standoffs for the bracket, getting my RMA replacement soon, but I was able to fit 2 H75's in the front after like 20 minutes of fiddling around with angles and stuff.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

+ Lighting and some wide-angle fun:


----------



## SpikeKun

Hi guys,

Been planning to build a new rig for ages now but kept getting delayed for some reason or the other. I'm finally ready to get this started within the next few weeks, so would love some comments/advice/insight on the parts I've picked so far:

Corsair Carbide Air 240 Chassis (DUH)
i5 6600k
Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz
Corsair RM 750W PSU (only Corsair PSUs available to me here)
Gigabyte GTX 980 TI G1

So a few questions:

1) What cooler should I pick for this rig? My friend was offering me his barely used Hyper 212 EVO for free but I heard that won't fit in this chassis. And unfortunately not many air coolers available here so I assume I'll have to get one of the corsair liquid ones. Which one should it be?

2) I saw plenty of people using the Gigabyte G1 980 TI in this thread, so am I right to assume it fits nicely in this chassis?

3) The PSU I picked should fit fine in this right?

4) How many separate fans should I buy for this chassis and where will they be attached?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Been planning to build a new rig for ages now but kept getting delayed for some reason or the other. I'm finally ready to get this started within the next few weeks, so would love some comments/advice/insight on the parts I've picked so far:
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 240 Chassis (DUH)
> i5 6600k
> Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX motherboard
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2400MHz
> Corsair RM 750W PSU (only Corsair PSUs available to me here)
> Gigabyte GTX 980 TI G1
> 
> So a few questions:
> 
> 1) What cooler should I pick for this rig? My friend was offering me his barely used Hyper 212 EVO for free but I heard that won't fit in this chassis. And unfortunately not many air coolers available here so I assume I'll have to get one of the corsair liquid ones. Which one should it be?
> 
> 2) I saw plenty of people using the Gigabyte G1 980 TI in this thread, so am I right to assume it fits nicely in this chassis?
> 
> 3) The PSU I picked should fit fine in this right?
> 
> 4) How many separate fans should I buy for this chassis and where will they be attached?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


Heya SpikeKun,

1) 4) if i would go now for your setup to buy, i would consider Noctua NH-D9L as cooler and i would buy 4 Noctua fans, 2*120mm for front intake, 2*80mm for exhaust on back of case and maybe also 5th as exhaust on top...but i bought components in June and went for Xeon with stock fan and so there was no need to get another cooler

2) GPU is fine and with air cooling only setup it would fit in Air 240 just fine..









3) Corsair may have great PSUs but my first pick is Seasonix X class...

GL and looking forward to see your pics


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> + Lighting and some wide-angle fun:


What light strips/setup did you go for?


----------



## SpikeKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Heya SpikeKun,
> 
> 1) 4) if i would go now for your setup to buy, i would consider Noctua NH-D9L as cooler and i would buy 4 Noctua fans, 2*120mm for front intake, 2*80mm for exhaust on back of case and maybe also 5th as exhaust on top...but i bought components in June and went for Xeon with stock fan and so there was no need to get another cooler
> 
> 2) GPU is fine and with air cooling only setup it would fit in Air 240 just fine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Corsair may have great PSUs but my first pick is Seasonix X class...
> 
> GL and looking forward to see your pics


Thanks for your reply! Unfortunately I am unable to buy Noctua coolers here. My only options are the corsair ones. I was thinking about the H100i GTX.

Same deal with PSUs, I only have access to corsair here.

As for the fans, those should be easier to import so I'll try to get 4. But just in case, any other brands that are as good as Noctua here?

Thanks again!


----------



## Aikimaniac

Here means on forums or your location? Where are you from and at what store do you buy items?


----------



## SpikeKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> Here means on forums or your location? Where are you from and at what store do you buy items?


I'm currently located in Pakistan so have access to very limited stuff. I'm getting most of my parts via Amazon through a friend coming from the US soon, but he is unable to bring along the cooler and PSU, hence the only choices I have are the Corsair items available here. For coolers, the H80i or the H100i GTX and for PSUs, the Corsair CX or RM series. The fans available here are mostly Corsair ones as well.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@Toasty Raymaker - This is Logisys 12" red CCFL light bar with build-in inverter:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/logisys-true-color-ccfl-light-bar-12-true-red.html

It is actually more orangy than true red. I am debating whether to install a second one. Will probably keep one for now.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

@cmpxchg8b does it diffuse the light as well as it appears to in the first picture? most light strips iv seen are naked led strips which throw a harsh light, but yours seems to be quite a soft light...


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Yes, first it's a continuous tube of light, not point sources like LEDs, second it has frosted plastic cover on top of the light which further diffuses it, so it comes out pretty well diffused.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> + Lighting and some wide-angle fun:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Liking the lighting as well. it's very subtle and not washed out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aikimaniac*
> 
> 3) Corsair may have great PSUs but my first pick is Seasonix X class...


Perhaps you should look into our RMi and RMx PSUs - they've been picking up some great reviews as of late


----------



## Aikimaniac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Liking the lighting as well. it's very subtle and not washed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should look into our RMi and RMx PSUs - they've been picking up some great reviews as of late


Well..if i get some into my hands, ill for sure check if Corsair still uses those cheap capacitors from Teapo or CapXon, if not and you use at least the quality of Nipon Chem-Con, ill sure give it a try







i used in the past Enermax, Corsair and Seasonic PSUs, best results and fucntionality was always on Seasonic side (experience of like 500+ custom builds for clients, friends and family)..


----------



## Corsair Joseph

There's been some significant changes ever since we launched the RM series. We've taken the RM line to a whole new level and we're pretty happy on how it turned out. RMx and RMi are both excellent PSUs in terms of price and performance, they're very competitive in its market segment. Here is the internals of an RMx if you haven't seen it yet, http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=449


----------



## gary66

Finished my first custom loop. I would like to say thank you to Stizuner for double rad inspiration and WiSK for the reservoir mount idea.
I had a lot of problems and things I learned from this so it was a really good experience.
I have my D5 pump at 1 and I can turn my fans off while browsing or watching media. It is super quiet and my loudest part right now is probably my psu fan.....
If I put my fans on though my GT's are the loudest so as I will write below, I will probably switch those out.

Some notes:
1. I didn't think I could fit a full block on my GTX 980TI(1. Possible window problem? and 2. Fittings might hit bottom radiator) so I opted for the EK VGA Supremacy Universal Block. It actually looks pretty good with my EVGA midplate.

2. Still waiting on my white sleeved cables for the GPU.

Problems:
1. I originally wanted to go Pump-> CPU but the location of the CPU on my MB made this way too tight so I had to make my loop a little bit more cluttered. Final order is Pump->GPU->Rad->CPU->Rad->Pump

2. The Nemesis GTS 240 radiator wouldn't mount on the front of the Corsair Air 240 correctly. For some reason the screw holes did not line up very well so I actually only have about half of the screws attached. Therefore I had to put this to a pull orientation. You can also see it kind of blocks one of the tabs for the bottom panel as well.
(Surprisingly it would fit easily on the top and bottom screw rails, I wish they had put the same setup on the front of the case.

3. I cut tubes too short twice, I suggest anyone doing this cut a little bit longer and then just trim off some mm later just to be safe.

4. I needed some 90 degree fittings so I decided to get alphacool 90 degree compression fitting ones. One of them actually leaked a little during my leaktest so I had to swap it for a regular EK fitting. This ruined my color scheme a little but maybe you can't notice it. I pulled out some insane tactics to replace this fitting too. I flipped my pc over(Imagine a mechanic working under a car) and swapped out the fitting.

5. I ordered everything from Performance PCS, 7 EKWB black compression fittings came in a small baggie. One of the fittings out of the 7 was actually a fitting for hard tubing, it was the exact same color but I didn't notice until I had already built most of the setup. I am currently speaking with their customer support but I imported internationally so I doubt that I will be able to get a refund/replacement since it would probably cost even more to send it back. Lesson learned, buy more fittings than you actually need.

6. I ordred 2 Darkside Gentle Typhoons (2150) because they were on sale but they are way too loud for my build. The only voltage I can run them at is probably 5V but having them at the lowest voltage all the time seems like a huge waste. I already had 2 noiseblocker eloop b12p2's which were pretty quiet even at 12v so I am probably going to sell my GT's and get 2 more eloop b12p2's. GT's sell for like 35$ new where I live so I actually might make a profit selling them.

7. I decided to get a NZXT GRID+ v2 to control fans. For some reason it is super buggy and sometimes runs only max speed, which actually made me notice the GT's sound. I can sometimes slow them down but it is really random and kind of annoying. (Previously I was just using 5v/7v/9v adapters for each of the fans and not controlling speed.) I probably could live without the fan controller but the cam software is actually really nice IF IT ACTUALLY WOULD CONSISTENTLY WORK.

Parts for anyone interested:
PC: Asrock Z77e-itx, i5 3570k, EVGA GTX980ti SC+
WC:
Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS® Ultra Stealth U-Flow Low Profile Radiator
PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD - Elegant White
Watercool WCP D5-VARIO 12V Pump
EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 Pump Top/Reservoir - Acetal
EK-ACF Compression Fitting 10/13mm (3/8 x 1/2") - Black
Alphacool 13/10 (10x1.5mm) Compression Fitting 90° Revolvable G1/4 - Deep Black
EK-Supremacy EVO CPU Water Block White Edition - Nickel/Acetal
EK-VGA Supremacy - Acetal Universal GPU Block EK-VGA-SUPREMACY-CA
DarkSide Gentle Typhoon Performance Radiator Fan - 2150rpm, 68cfm - Black Edition
Mayhems X1 Clear Concentrate - 100ml


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gary66*
> 
> Finished my first custom loop. I would like to say thank you to Stizuner for double rad inspiration and WiSK for the reservoir mount idea.
> I had a lot of problems and things I learned from this so it was a really good experience.
> I have my D5 pump at 1 and I can turn my fans off while browsing or watching media. It is super quiet and my loudest part right now is probably my psu fan.....
> If I put my fans on though my GT's are the loudest so as I will write below, I will probably switch those out.
> 
> Some notes:
> 1. I didn't think I could fit a full block on my GTX 980TI(1. Possible window problem? and 2. Fittings might hit bottom radiator) so I opted for the EK VGA Supremacy Universal Block. It actually looks pretty good with my EVGA midplate.
> 
> 2. Still waiting on my white sleeved cables for the GPU.
> 
> Problems:
> 1. I originally wanted to go Pump-> CPU but the location of the CPU on my MB made this way too tight so I had to make my loop a little bit more cluttered. Final order is Pump->GPU->Rad->CPU->Rad->Pump
> 
> 2. The Nemesis GTS 240 radiator wouldn't mount on the front of the Corsair Air 240 correctly. For some reason the screw holes did not line up very well so I actually only have about half of the screws attached. Therefore I had to put this to a pull orientation. You can also see it kind of blocks one of the tabs for the bottom panel as well.
> (Surprisingly it would fit easily on the top and bottom screw rails, I wish they had put the same setup on the front of the case.
> 
> 3. I cut tubes too short twice, I suggest anyone doing this cut a little bit longer and then just trim off some mm later just to be safe.
> 
> 4. I needed some 90 degree fittings so I decided to get alphacool 90 degree compression fitting ones. One of them actually leaked a little during my leaktest so I had to swap it for a regular EK fitting. This ruined my color scheme a little but maybe you can't notice it. I pulled out some insane tactics to replace this fitting too. I flipped my pc over(Imagine a mechanic working under a car) and swapped out the fitting.
> 
> 5. I ordered everything from Performance PCS, 7 EKWB black compression fittings came in a small baggie. One of the fittings out of the 7 was actually a fitting for hard tubing, it was the exact same color but I didn't notice until I had already built most of the setup. I am currently speaking with their customer support but I imported internationally so I doubt that I will be able to get a refund/replacement since it would probably cost even more to send it back. Lesson learned, buy more fittings than you actually need.
> 
> 6. I ordred 2 Darkside Gentle Typhoons (2150) because they were on sale but they are way too loud for my build. The only voltage I can run them at is probably 5V but having them at the lowest voltage all the time seems like a huge waste. I already had 2 noiseblocker eloop b12p2's which were pretty quiet even at 12v so I am probably going to sell my GT's and get 2 more eloop b12p2's. GT's sell for like 35$ new where I live so I actually might make a profit selling them.
> 
> 7. I decided to get a NZXT GRID+ v2 to control fans. For some reason it is super buggy and sometimes runs only max speed, which actually made me notice the GT's sound. I can sometimes slow them down but it is really random and kind of annoying. (Previously I was just using 5v/7v/9v adapters for each of the fans and not controlling speed.) I probably could live without the fan controller but the cam software is actually really nice IF IT ACTUALLY WOULD CONSISTENTLY WORK.
> 
> Parts for anyone interested:
> PC: Asrock Z77e-itx, i5 3570k, EVGA GTX980ti SC+
> WC:
> Black Ice Nemesis 240GTS® Ultra Stealth U-Flow Low Profile Radiator
> PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD - Elegant White
> Watercool WCP D5-VARIO 12V Pump
> EK-XRES 100 Revo D5 Pump Top/Reservoir - Acetal
> EK-ACF Compression Fitting 10/13mm (3/8 x 1/2") - Black
> Alphacool 13/10 (10x1.5mm) Compression Fitting 90° Revolvable G1/4 - Deep Black
> EK-Supremacy EVO CPU Water Block White Edition - Nickel/Acetal
> EK-VGA Supremacy - Acetal Universal GPU Block EK-VGA-SUPREMACY-CA
> DarkSide Gentle Typhoon Performance Radiator Fan - 2150rpm, 68cfm - Black Edition
> Mayhems X1 Clear Concentrate - 100ml


compression tube fittings in a little case... man that's tough. well done.

My GTS 240 had the same issue; only a set of holes for one fan are holding it, but it's quite secure. However I have it mounted as exhaust in a 1 fan push, 2 fan pull config ( it would be full push pull by my 295x2 is a long card...)

I like the set-up though! @WiSK did you right with that pump rez placement!


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steezebe*
> 
> compression tube fittings in a little case... man that's tough. well done.
> 
> My GTS 240 had the same issue; only a set of holes for one fan are holding it, but it's quite secure. However I have it mounted as exhaust in a 1 fan push, 2 fan pull config ( it would be full push pull by my 295x2 is a long card...)
> 
> I like the set-up though! @WiSK
> did you right with that pump rez placement!


I shoulda took a picture of my finger and thumb, I think I got some nice battle scars doing this. Good thing I have girly hands


----------



## beppe2672

Hi all, this is my first build for a very long time, had it for about three weeks, started off as an amd dual graphics build, but I impulse bought a r9 380 last week, here's the parts list:

Cpu- amd a10 7870k @4.6ghz
Cooler - corsair h105
Mb- msi a88xm gaming
Gpu - msi r9 380 4gb overclocked
Ram - Kingston hyperx savage 2x8gb
Storage - 2x Kingston hyperx savage 240gb raid0, random 500gb hdd
Psu - corsair cx600m
Fans - lots!

I've gotta say this case was really easy to build with, until it came to fitting the graphics card, the msi gpu was a touch on the wide side. I also wasn't too happy with the 'tool-less gpu clamp' so I modded it to use screws to hold it in place. When I finally got the gpu fitted the side panel didn't clear the heat pipes. So I removed the Perspex and I'll be fitting a custom window in the future.


----------



## quashhh

Hi all,

I'm pretty new to the whole overclock.net community and this is my second build right after a m-itx build with the n-case M1. I'm a sucker for SFF build as they are extremely easy to transport around and don't take up much space.

*About the build*
Case: Corsair Air 240D Arctic White
Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
CPU: Intel I7 4790K
Ram: 16gb of Hyper X Fury (looking to change to dominator platinum soon)
GPU: 2 x EVGA Titan X SC
Storage: 1x Samsung 951 M.2 SSD, 1 x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB, WD 750GB Blue
PSU: EVGA 750W power supply

Accessories:
EK Supremacy Evo
EK Titan X Waterblock
EK Titan X Backplate
EK compression fittings
EK Pump
EK XE 240 Radiator
EK Parallel Terminal
4 x EK Vardar 2200rpm White
Cablemods White cables

The case itself was a joy to build in, except for the face that the front compartment doesn't really give much space to work with, especially when building with the XE240 Radiator as that is a 60mm radiator. The build did come together pretty nicely. Had to personally cut out the front panel to accomodate the EK Terminal for the GPU's.

Thanks guys!

Leonard


----------



## cmpxchg8b

That's some serious firepower for an SFF build!

What's the distance by which GPU terminal protrudes above the side panel?


----------



## quashhh

The terminal doesn't exactly protrude above the side panel, more rather, when installed, the terminal would be pushing against the side panel as it would be protruding about 1mm into the sidepanel. So to remove the flex on the side panel and give it a bit of a "modded" look, I had to make a cutout for the terminal.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Alright, so it's just a little bit. Good to know. I'm wondering if there's a good way to mod this into something similar to a domed hood in a performance car, with grills and such, maybe.


----------



## quashhh

meaning the portion for the terminal?

I explored many different options including laser cutting and custom fabrication, but none of them seemed worth it to me at the time, I suppose you could get the panel created for you, but since I'm still not to familiar with modding cases and this was my first attempt at modding for a case, albeit very minor mods, wasn't willing to do more just yet.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quashhh*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the whole overclock.net community and this is my second build right after a m-itx build with the n-case M1. I'm a sucker for SFF build as they are extremely easy to transport around and don't take up much space.
> 
> *About the build*
> Case: Corsair Air 240D Arctic White
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
> CPU: Intel I7 4790K
> Ram: 16gb of Hyper X Fury (looking to change to dominator platinum soon)
> GPU: 2 x EVGA Titan X SC
> Storage: 1x Samsung 951 M.2 SSD, 1 x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB, WD 750GB Blue
> PSU: EVGA 750W power supply
> 
> Accessories:
> EK Supremacy Evo
> EK Titan X Waterblock
> EK Titan X Backplate
> EK compression fittings
> EK Pump
> EK XE 240 Radiator
> EK Parallel Terminal
> 4 x EK Vardar 2200rpm White
> Cablemods White cables
> 
> The case itself was a joy to build in, except for the face that the front compartment doesn't really give much space to work with, especially when building with the XE240 Radiator as that is a 60mm radiator. The build did come together pretty nicely. Had to personally cut out the front panel to accomodate the EK Terminal for the GPU's.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Leonard


Nice build!! Looks like mine a few posts earlier!!
I didn't want to mod the case so I went with a different block for my GPU though.

How does the single Radiator handle the temps?? What do you have your vardars running at? I was going to go with a XE240 but I read somewhere that length(longer radiator/more radiator) is better than width(thickness) so I went for two slims instead as you can see. I also am only using one card and a itx board so that was a possibility.


----------



## quashhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gary66*
> 
> Nice build!! Looks like mine a few posts earlier!!
> I didn't want to mod the case so I went with a different block for my GPU though.
> 
> How does the single Radiator handle the temps?? What do you have your vardars running at? I was going to go with a XE240 but I read somewhere that length(longer radiator/more radiator) is better than width(thickness) so I went for two slims instead as you can see. I also am only using one card and a itx board so that was a possibility.


Hello!

The single 240 radiator actually hold's its own pretty well, as long as you aren't an individual whom prefers sub 50 degree temperatures, it works just fine, On load, My gpu's hit a maximum of 60 degrees and cpu hit a maximum of 65ish on normal load (not prime95 loads). It is true that the length is too long for the case, but not in the way we think it is, it's just that the mounting holes don't align well with the case and I had to find an alternative way to mount the system onto the case, and yea, I couldn't squeeze two rads into the system as I am running a mATX motherboard. My vardars are able to achieve those temps at 50% the fan speed(1100RPM), and is relatively quiet.


----------



## 13337

can the ek 240 predator fit inside this?


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> can the ek 240 predator fit inside this?


Not on the front sadly.

It fits on the top (but cant use two fans probably) or the bottom (but invalid orientation). Too bad!


----------



## 13337

but the depth of the chamber does not allow for a radiator + fan to be mounted on the top right? wouldnt it meet the motherboard's sinks or whatever?


----------



## Mahbub

my card is sapphire r9 380.. which is 127mm wide/tall will it fir into this case?


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahbub*
> 
> my card is sapphire r9 380.. which is 127mm wide/tall will it fir into this case?


Should be fine, most people quote 130mm as the maximum gpu width but my 133mm wide card fits with about 2mm to spare...

Though it depends on the cables, card specs always seem to omit cable space...


----------



## DaeGate

Hey guys, I just downsized from a Cooler Master HAF XM into the Air 240.

Current BuildUpgrading periodically)
Mobo: ASROCK 970m Pro3
CPU: FX-6300 @ 4.1
RAM: Crucial Ballistix (2x4GB)
Power Supply: EVGA Supernova 750 G2
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
HDD1: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
HDD2: 80GB Western Digital (Still works so I still use it)
Cooler: Corsair H50

I didn't have a problem with the CPU power cable, just ran it on top of the hdd bay then down.
Didn't seem to be forcing it any.

Also the front HDD/Power LEDs I cut out small sections of a blue post it note and stuck them to
the inside of the front panel for the hdd activity, and the other to the power button on the chassis.
It gave them a blue tint and dimmed them noticeably.


----------



## Scrammy

Hello! I just purchased a 240d and I am awaiting its arrival. This will be a primarily media center PC that I can use for gaming when I get the kids to sleep. So far my parts list is,
Corsair 240D
Gigabyte GA-Z170MX
EVGA GTX970 04G-P4-3978-KR
I5 6600K
16GB Corsair Dominator CMD16GX4M4A2800C16
Samsung EVO MZ-75E250B/AM
Corsair RM750X
Noctua NH-D9L
I have only purchased a couple of the parts. Does anyone have any suggestions they could share?
Primary games I play are Fallout, NFS, Diablo.
I would like to build a system that will last as long as my AMD 940 I built back on 09 with a 4870 VaperX eddition.I also am interested in the Oculous Rift and would like to be ready for it when it becomes available.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quashhh*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm pretty new to the whole overclock.net community and this is my second build right after a m-itx build with the n-case M1. I'm a sucker for SFF build as they are extremely easy to transport around and don't take up much space.
> 
> *About the build*
> Case: Corsair Air 240D Arctic White
> Motherboard: Asus ROG Maximus VII Gene
> CPU: Intel I7 4790K
> Ram: 16gb of Hyper X Fury (looking to change to dominator platinum soon)
> GPU: 2 x EVGA Titan X SC
> Storage: 1x Samsung 951 M.2 SSD, 1 x Samsung 840 EVO 500GB, WD 750GB Blue
> PSU: EVGA 750W power supply
> 
> Accessories:
> EK Supremacy Evo
> EK Titan X Waterblock
> EK Titan X Backplate
> EK compression fittings
> EK Pump
> EK XE 240 Radiator
> EK Parallel Terminal
> 4 x EK Vardar 2200rpm White
> Cablemods White cables
> 
> The case itself was a joy to build in, except for the face that the front compartment doesn't really give much space to work with, especially when building with the XE240 Radiator as that is a 60mm radiator. The build did come together pretty nicely. Had to personally cut out the front panel to accomodate the EK Terminal for the GPU's.
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Leonard


does the Samsung 951 M.2 SSD take away from pcie?


----------



## quashhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> does the Samsung 951 M.2 SSD take away from pcie?


Hello!

On the motherboard I'm using, the m.2 slot is actually integrated into the board
Might not be the case for some motherboards, but for the Maximus VII Gene it is

Hope this helps

Regards,
Leonard


----------



## brainst921

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahbub*
> 
> my card is sapphire r9 380.. which is 127mm wide/tall will it fir into this case?


I have the same card...it will fit, but the side panel will bend a little


----------



## klosarmicko

I am about to order sapphire nitro 390:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=FF539E23-7718-4BDE-9E02-CF174D2BFCC2&lang=eng

which is 308 X 127 X 42.3 mm

Will this be alright fit?


----------



## brainst921

It will fit if the card doesn't have the power connectors on the edge of pcb (like the sapphire 380) and that 127 refers only to the maximum width of the cooler

Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## klosarmicko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brainst921*
> 
> It will fit if the card doesn't have the power connectors on the edge of pcb (like the sapphire 380) and that 127 refers only to the maximum width of the cooler
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk


I think these here are the connectors:

http://s21.postimg.org/3u3v0qi3b/Screenshot_48.png


----------



## brainst921

Well, maybe you'll have to bend a bit the psu cables, but it should fit without any particular problems

Inviato dal mio SM-A300FU utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DrunkenMonkies

I guess I should add mine here...nothing to fancy. I'm going to replace the cables with nice sleeved cables at some point, just used stock to get it up and running.


----------



## dankbowls247




----------



## mooojc

Hey guys! Been following this thread and some of the builds here are phenomenal. So good that I have pretty much decided that my next build is going to be in an Air 240. Here are my parts that I am looking to buy:

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k LGA 1151 4GHz
MOBO: ASUS Maximus VIII Gene LGA1151 mATX
RAM: Corsair 16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 2666MHz DOMINATOR PLATNIUM
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6GB
PSU: eVGA SuperNova XR 1000w Platinum Cert 80+ Modular PS
CASE: Corsair Carbide Series AIR 240 Black
COOLING: Corsair H100i GTX Liquid AIO
SSD: Samsung 500GB SSD 850 EVO
FANS: Corsair Air Series SP120 White

I went for a 1000w PSU as I want to keep the option of SLI in the future if needed.

Would love to hear any tips/advice from you all! My primary concerns is just really fitting everything into the case. Just wanted to double check if my GPU would fit into the case? Card is 295mm when the case can only fit 290mm? Dimensionally it shouldn't but I've seen people with it in their build so just wanted to confirm.

Also I am paying attention to the aesthetics of this and I am trying to go for a black/white theme. Planning to add some white LED strips. I also was wondering whether I should get the white LED corsair fans as well? Would the extra LED lighting be overkill?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

You could use stock fans first and see if they look OK. They seem alright. You won't need many fans anyway, because bottom fans are blocked by the 2nd GPU, and you also have AIO.

Long cards fit; it is tall ones that interfere with the window panel.


----------



## Vargr

I've been looking at this case for awhile now, but have a few components questions before I pull the trigger.

1. I was looking at getting the H100i GTX cpu cooler, will it fit in the case? It is right on the edge height specs for the case.

2. I really want a 980ti but it seems that most of the non-reference cards will not fit due to the height of the cards. Are there any known non-reference 980ti cards that will fit?

Thank you for all the coming information, really looking forward to building.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargr*
> 
> I've been looking at this case for awhile now, but have a few components questions before I pull the trigger.
> 
> 1. I was looking at getting the H100i GTX cpu cooler, will it fit in the case? It is right on the edge height specs for the case.
> 
> 2. I really want a 980ti but it seems that most of the non-reference cards will not fit due to the height of the cards. Are there any known non-reference 980ti cards that will fit?
> 
> Thank you for all the coming information, really looking forward to building.


Use the search function on this thread and you'll find plenty of people who have successfully fitted the H100i gtx and the gpu's they've used with them. I know the Gigabyte G1 Gaming has been fitted by some and I have the Palit Super Jetstream in mine...


----------



## RickRockerr

Finally got the time to sleeve my 24pin power cable!








I'm waiting for some custom metal sticker to the side of my rads. After that it's picture time!


----------



## 13337

is there a way to mount a combo reservoir pump in the back chamber? im looking at ek's pump combo but i cant imagine how to secure it below the ssd cage


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> is there a way to mount a combo reservoir pump in the back chamber? im looking at ek's pump combo but i cant imagine how to secure it below the ssd cage


use this

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-pump-bracket-120mm-fan


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> is there a way to mount a combo reservoir pump in the back chamber? im looking at ek's pump combo but i cant imagine how to secure it below the ssd cage


I've been looking into doing the same thing, i found this build gallery


http://imgur.com/i4svY

 a while ago which appears to show an EK D5 Vario combo reservoir mounted in the back with an EK bracket for that pump. However it's clearly just a bit too long to fit the ssd cage in as well so i went with the EK D5 Revo combo reservoir and i'll be mounting it inside my unused hdd cage so i can keep the ssd cage intact.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> is there a way to mount a combo reservoir pump in the back chamber? im looking at ek's pump combo but i cant imagine how to secure it below the ssd cage
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking into doing the same thing, i found this build gallery
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/i4svY
> 
> a while ago which appears to show an EK D5 Vario combo reservoir mounted in the back with an EK bracket for that pump. However it's clearly just a bit too long to fit the ssd cage in as well so i went with the EK D5 Revo combo reservoir and i'll be mounting it inside my unused hdd cage so i can keep the ssd cage intact.
Click to expand...

that would be this

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-uni-holder-d5-v3



I think the spider mount would be better, it would put it closer to the floor and allow for a taller res maybe.


----------



## 13337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> I've been looking into doing the same thing, i found this build gallery
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/i4svY
> 
> a while ago which appears to show an EK D5 Vario combo reservoir mounted in the back with an EK bracket for that pump. However it's clearly just a bit too long to fit the ssd cage in as well so i went with the EK D5 Revo combo reservoir and i'll be mounting it inside my unused hdd cage so i can keep the ssd cage intact.


i saw that too but how did he secure to the bottom when there are not any screw holes. i think those 4 protruding parts are to help in routing wires.


----------



## 13337

i google search pictures and i dont see any screw holes in the rear chamber


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> i google search pictures and i dont see any screw holes in the rear chamber


You have to drill the holes.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

The 4 protruding dimples on the right are rubber padded supports for the PSU. There isn't really any predrilled holes in the back for mounting stuff like this, the panel on that side has 120mm spaced holes for a fan that the 'spider' mount (that Radnad suggested) can be attached to.
If you want to mount the uni holder or the bracket on the revo combo reservoir you'll probably have to drill your own mounting holes in the case. The revo at least comes with a guide sticker to help you accurately position and drill the holes...


----------



## 13337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> The 4 protruding dimples on the right are rubber padded supports for the PSU. There isn't really any predrilled holes in the back for mounting stuff like this, the panel on that side has 120mm spaced holes for a fan that the 'spider' mount (that Radnad suggested) can be attached to.
> If you want to mount the uni holder or the bracket on the revo combo reservoir you'll probably have to drill your own mounting holes in the case. The revo at least comes with a guide sticker to help you accurately position and drill the holes...


thanks for the insight. i was hoping for a case with mounting solutions without having to drill holes. i guess if i refuse to drill holes i will have to mount it in the front above the graphics card using an ek bracket to secure onto the 80mm fan grill holes? something like EK-RES X3 Holder 60mm?


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

one of the reasons im mounting my revo inside the hdd cage is so i can drill that instead of the case, it's a comparatively cheap part to replace if i want to sell the case on in good condition


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> The 4 protruding dimples on the right are rubber padded supports for the PSU. There isn't really any predrilled holes in the back for mounting stuff like this, the panel on that side has 120mm spaced holes for a fan that the 'spider' mount (that Radnad suggested) can be attached to.
> If you want to mount the uni holder or the bracket on the revo combo reservoir you'll probably have to drill your own mounting holes in the case. The revo at least comes with a guide sticker to help you accurately position and drill the holes...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the insight. i was hoping for a case with mounting solutions without having to drill holes. i guess if i refuse to drill holes i will have to mount it in the front above the graphics card using an ek bracket to secure onto the 80mm fan grill holes? something like EK-RES X3 Holder 60mm?
Click to expand...

If it's a smaller combo you could probably get away with velcro or double side tape to the bottom of the case, i have done this before successfully. The tubing will help keep it secure.


----------



## 13337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> If it's a smaller combo you could probably get away with velcro or double side tape to the bottom of the case, i have done this before successfully. The tubing will help keep it secure.


haha i did consider that but i wasn't sure if that would be ideal for the long term. i can't find another case as ideal as the 240. the only hurdle is getting the pump combo fitted below the ssd cage.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> If it's a smaller combo you could probably get away with velcro or double side tape to the bottom of the case, i have done this before successfully. The tubing will help keep it secure.


Oh good idea I might try this instead, I know you can get assorted high strength glue backed velcros designed to support up to around 15kg hanging so it should be more than capable of securing a reservoir.


----------



## Coldashbin

I fitted a D5 Revo 100 below the SSD cage, used the supplied bracket to attach through front of case. Had to drill a few holes for the fixings. Be aware of the side panel clearance and also the holes for the front panel tabs and allow for clearance when positioning the bracket.


----------



## Elyminator

ok question that has probably already been answered here once or twice but searching for me didn't help much. will a 240 rad fit above the psu on the back side of this case in such a way that the fans are angled the same direction as the psu. I know it would be a tight fit but I'm not sure how tight.


----------



## phxl77

Hi guys need some opinion on cpu cooler (i'm running on stock cooler for now). so far i had on my wish list









ID-Cooling IS-60
SilverStone AR05
Cryorig C7
Cryorig M9i
Noctua NH-L9i

some notes* i live in tropical country.. the ambient it's pretty hot


----------



## LocutusH

Those coolers are pretty thin. Not much better, if even, than the stock one.

Get an U9S, or C14S from Noctua, if you want the best air cooler, that fits in this case.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> ok question that has probably already been answered here once or twice but searching for me didn't help much. will a 240 rad fit above the psu on the back side of this case in such a way that the fans are angled the same direction as the psu. I know it would be a tight fit but I'm not sure how tight.


Not really... Unless you mod the case and take out both hdd/ssd enclosures. You can only fit a 120 (140 with adapter) on the spot beside the PSU


----------



## Xfinity

I wanted to post my solution regarding using the doors differently when installing a second 240 mm radiator in the back and having a GPU water block pushing against the windowed door. Using this simple solution I can close the doors properly and keep it somewhat stock.

I won't post pictures of things done already. Thanks to a lot of help and influence from this thread - thanks guys/gals!





I switched the side the doors was installed, took out the window. Used the pins that holds the window for mounting a A.C. Ryan hex mesh that I cutout. Done!

*Water cooling specs/fans:*

Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm (Front)
XSPC EX240 Multiport Series Copper Dual-Fan Radiator (Back)
EK-Supremacy EVO CPU
EK-FC GPU Waterblock (Acetal CSQ)
EK-XRES 100 D5 - Acetal (Original CSQ)
Bitspower Fittings/Connectors 3/8" ID (5/8" OD)
Tygon E-1000 3/8" ID (5/8" OD) "Plasticizer Free" Tubing - Clear
XSPC 120mm Radstand - Universal 120mm Radiator Stand
NZXT Grid+ V2 Digital Fan Controller
EK-Vardar F3-120


----------



## 13337

how did you mount the pump combo?


----------



## Xfinity

@13337: I drilled holes on the front of the case to put in the EK D5 pump bracket, as mentioned in this thread - you need to be careful where you drill the holes so the front snaps correctly to the case. I can take a picture later.


----------



## 13337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xfinity*
> 
> @13337: I drilled holes on the front of the case to put in the EK D5 pump bracket, as mentioned in this thread - you need to be careful where you drill the holes so the front snaps correctly to the case. I can take a picture later.


i guess i will have to find a shop with expert drillers


----------



## Xfinity

@13337: You can do it yourself, no worries. Measure twice, check and drill. With a picture later on to compare - it should be easier. Still at work so no picture yet.


----------



## RickRockerr

I also mounted my pump combo like that. Although I didn't pay attention to the location of front panel locks. I did have little bit luck because the front panel fits perfectly but if I take it off I'll have to struggle because pump is too close to locking mechanics.


----------



## Elyminator

thanks a lot guys for all the responses. I went ahead a made the purchase







I just mocked everything up to make sure it all fit. I have a slightly special challenge in that I'm mounting a dual bay xspc d5 res combo in the back (because I already have it and would rather not buy a new solution). it makes the tubing a little complicated and the wiring from the psu will be even more ridiculous. Thus far though it all fits!


----------



## SpikeKun

Wanted to followup on my previous question about fans for this chassis. So I already have a H100i GTX cooler and need to finalize how many fans I want. It comes with one at the top and two at the front right? So if the H100i's fans go at the front, I'll need 2 at the back for exhaust and 1 more at the top and 2 at the bottom for intake? Will that suffice?

Also, I am still deliberating between which motherboard to buy. This one was my first choice:
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-LGA1151-Intel-Motherboards-GA-Z170MX-Gaming/dp/B014W200G0/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1448272648&sr=1-2-fkmr0&keywords=gigabyte+gaming+5+matx+1151
But it seems to have an issue with static pop that I am concerned with.

So I'm considering this one now:
http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Z170M-PLUS-Micro-DDR4-Motherboards/dp/B012VOOI64/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448273095&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+z170m+plus

Anyone have any suggestions on other good 1151 matx motherboards? Also, will I need a splitter or special wires or anything to attach all those fans to?

Thanks!


----------



## LocutusH

If you want the best mATX Z170, get the max8gene.


----------



## SpikeKun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> If you want the best mATX Z170, get the max8gene.


That's quite expensive though and I don't really need all those fancy bells and whistles.


----------



## Coldashbin

I use Akasa Pirahnas in mine, 2 in front pushing air through RX240 Rad, then 1 exhaust at top centre.
I additionally fired 2 x BeQuiet 80mm at rear as exhausts to prevent the top fan sucking air in from the rear of the case to exhaust upwards.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xfinity*
> 
> I wanted to post my solution regarding using the doors differently when installing a second 240 mm radiator in the back and having a GPU water block pushing against the windowed door. Using this simple solution I can close the doors properly and keep it somewhat stock.
> 
> I won't post pictures of things done already. Thanks to a lot of help and influence from this thread - thanks guys/gals!
> 
> I switched the side the doors was installed, took out the window. Used the pins that holds the window for mounting a A.C. Ryan hex mesh that I cutout. Done!
> 
> *Water cooling specs/fans:*
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 240mm (Front)
> XSPC EX240 Multiport Series Copper Dual-Fan Radiator (Back)
> EK-Supremacy EVO CPU
> EK-FC GPU Waterblock (Acetal CSQ)
> EK-XRES 100 D5 - Acetal (Original CSQ)
> Bitspower Fittings/Connectors 3/8" ID (5/8" OD)
> Tygon E-1000 3/8" ID (5/8" OD) "Plasticizer Free" Tubing - Clear
> XSPC 120mm Radstand - Universal 120mm Radiator Stand
> NZXT Grid+ V2 Digital Fan Controller
> EK-Vardar F3-120


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> I also mounted my pump combo like that. Although I didn't pay attention to the location of front panel locks. I did have little bit luck because the front panel fits perfectly but if I take it off I'll have to struggle because pump is too close to locking mechanics.


Are you guys using a m-atx or m-itx mobo?
I installed 2x240 rads in the front (m-itx) and another 1x120 rad in the back, where the holes for a 120mm fan are.
The pump is installed upon the PSU, and i made a hole in the top of the case to fill the rez.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Are you guys using a m-atx or m-itx mobo?
> I installed 2x240 rads in the front (m-itx) and another 1x120 rad in the back, where the holes for a 120mm fan are.
> The pump is installed upon the PSU, and i made a hole in the top of the case to fill the rez.


I have Asus VII impact (ITX). One 240 rad intalled to the front of the case. One 240 rad on bottom of the case and one 240 is top of the PSU as you can see in the picture.


----------



## 2002whitegt

I had a quick question on the orientation of fans for aio coolers. I have a H75 for my cpu in pull intake and a msi sea hawk 980ti in a push pull intake as well. Should I leave them intake or would making them exhaust be better for the rest of the components. I'm using a couple of 120mm fans on top as exhaust as well as 2 80mm fans on the rear as exhaust


----------



## TheNeonTiger

Hi All,

New member here. I plan to build by first PC this December. There is a lot of learning that needs to happen, but I love building things and am pretty tech savvy.

I wanted some thoughts and comments on my planned build. The components are as follows:

-Corsair Carbide Air 240
-ASUS uATX X99-M WS dual PCI-E 3.0 x16 DDR4 USB 3.1 with Bluetooth /audio /802.11ac Wi-FI onboard
-Corsair DOMINATOR® Platinum Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 3000 (PC4-24000) 3000MHz C15 memory kit for DDR4 Systems (CMD16GX4M4B30 00C15)
-EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID
-Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W Desktop Processor BX80648I75930K
-Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT Performance Liquid CPU Cooler CW-9060017-WW
-Samsung 850 EVO 500GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E500B/AM ) (x3)
-EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 80+ GOLD, 850W ECO Mode Fully Modular Power Supply 220-G2-0850-XR
-Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan Twin Pack - White (CO-9050016-WL ED)

I think this will all fit? Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

That all should fit, but I'd be cautious about the Hybrid's tubes - depending on how flexible they are, that might be a very tight fit.

And check out NewEgg's deal on 5930K - *$460* while it lasts!


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> I have Asus VII impact (ITX). One 240 rad intalled to the front of the case. One 240 rad on bottom of the case and one 240 is top of the PSU as you can see in the picture.


Nice setup


----------



## SpikeKun

I see a lot of people are opting for Haswell chips instead of Skylake. Is having an older i7 a better choice than going for the new i5 when it comes to gaming? The new i7 is extremely expensive at the moment otherwise I'd get it, and I was thinking it makes more sense to stick to the newer chip even if it has lesser cores. So confused!


----------



## LocutusH

No, haswell is not better than skylake. Its just the difference is so small, that its not worth to switch from haswell to skylake. Only from older systems.

If you build a new top pc either way, the skylake is better choice. Still faster, no matter by how much. The only problem is the 6700K's availablity, and therefore pricing. Not that good right now.

Edit: only the haswell-E will have more cores... but also comes with way lower frequency. You have to manage a huge oc, to reach the sykalkes gaming performance. And haswell-E 5820k will also cost appr. the same as a sykylake 6700k system now. The only scenario where the haswell-e is a better choice, if you work with professional programs, that use more cores. Games do not.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> I see a lot of people are opting for Haswell chips instead of Skylake...


Checking NewEgg:

- 6700K - $420 (Seriously?)
- 4790K - $300

That's a no-brainer, until Skylake prices settle down, or Haswell supply runs out.

Also many people opt for Haswell-E which has faster memory and moar coars. Besides lets not forget that Broadwell-E is coming sometime in early 2016 supposedly which will be compatible with socket 2011-3, offering an upgrade path.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpikeKun*
> 
> I see a lot of people are opting for Haswell chips instead of Skylake...
> 
> 
> 
> Checking NewEgg:
> 
> - 6700K - $420 (Seriously?)
> - 4790K - $300
> 
> That's a no-brainer, until Skylake prices settle down, or Haswell supply runs out.
> 
> Also many people opt for Haswell-E which has faster memory and moar coars. Besides lets not forget that Broadwell-E is coming sometime in early 2016 supposedly which will be compatible with socket 2011-3, offering an upgrade path.
Click to expand...

A 6600k is less than either is those.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

6600K is $270 and 4690K is $210 at NewEgg - so same thing really.


----------



## RickRockerr

Here in Finland both CPU's are little bit over 400 euros.


----------



## adondecoy

is there any other way to fit msi r9 390 without bending the edge of the case? I read that it requires to remove the IO shield to get it in without bending the edge of the case but I don't have a clear idea how to do that


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Here in Finland both CPU's are little bit over 400 euros.


I bought mine for 370 back early september... it was the same price as 5820k. But the motherboard was only 220, while the best x99 micro was over 300...


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

So I've just started attaching hoses and fittings, I've never done this before though so I just want to check should I just finger tighten the compression fittings or do I need to tighten them with pliers too?
On the fitting closest to the graphics card you can see there's a visible gap between the screw cap and the main part of the fitting, it's as tight as I can get it with my fingers but should I force it with pliers?


----------



## Elyminator

Finger tight is usually good i isually get it a snug and then make sure to get a pretty good grip and try to get another half a turn out of it. Then you can tug on the hose a bit and see if it slips the more important thing is to make sure the hoses are sitting tight and flush on the fitting and that you get it threaded straight on


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> 
> So I've just started attaching hoses and fittings, I've never done this before though so I just want to check should I just finger tighten the compression fittings or do I need to tighten them with pliers too?
> On the fitting closest to the graphics card you can see there's a visible gap between the screw cap and the main part of the fitting, it's as tight as I can get it with my fingers but should I force it with pliers?


Don't use tools on compression fittings! Finger tight should be plenty and yes there should be a gap there, if there is not a gap then that is too tight and the o-rings are probably crushed and it might leak.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

awesome thanks for the replies, i tried googling it first but there are some pretty conflicting opinions and unclear instructional videos which just confused me more.


----------



## wizardbro

I have a 350D that I've been using for over a year and I'm thinking of getting this case because it has a ton of space in the back. However, this case doesn't have a lot of space for mounting stuff above the motherboard which is a huge missed opportunity imo and would have made this case the best matx in the market. They could have just made it a bit taller.

I'm wondering if my setup can fit in this case. I have a 240 rad h100i and a 120 rad evga hybrid. I can mount the 240 rad at the front, but can't mount the 120 rad at the rear exhaust, since the mounting holes are made for 80mm, I think.
I could mount the 120 at the top rear because the top front would conflict with the h100i's pipes, but mounting at the top rear could also conflict with the 8-pin cpu socket on my gene VII. The 8-pin is in the way on the 350d as well, however I could still squeeze the radiator in, but it's a very tight fit and there's a lot of pressure being put on the 8-pin cpu cable.

Anyone have a similar setup with the air240? I couldn't find any pictures of a similar setup browsing the thread. I have found a build by corsair where they mount a 120 rad on the psu side of the case and I'm guessing they route the block+pipes through the rubber grommets, which might not be possible with the evga hybrid block/pump and would be hard to pull off.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys!
I have my Air 240 under my bed in my dorm, with 2 Nvidia Reference 970's in SLI, but it seems every time i move my case to see the IO shield, the GPU bracket pops unlocked and the cards move out of the slots the bracket put them in (just slightly enough to reduce the already little space in between the cards).

Anyone know a mod or something to keep the gpu bracket permanently where it is (but removable later if i need to remove or upgrade GPU's) so gorilla glue or super glue is out of the question


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Looking at mine, it seems like when the side panel is in place, it prevents the GPU bracket from unlocking. How does it unlock in your case?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

That makes sense, I don't have the side panel on, as i bought it use and it got warped while it got shipped, as soon as i get back to school I'll slap the side panel on and see how it goes!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Yes, seems like side panels are a weak spot of this case - mine are a little warped too, and don't stay fully lined up with the case frame. Other people reported the same, too.


----------



## Lampshade

After having the case and going through a couple builds and tear downs, my side panel was scratched to hell and warped. I went as far as to order a replacement side panel directly from Corsair but it seems to not fit flush on all sides. So maybe even the replacements they sell are warped, or my frame is to blame. Still love the heck out of the case though


----------



## overvu

Does anyone have experience with fitting a Sapphire Nitro R9 390 into this case? I've purchased the MSI R9 390, only because I've heard that it fits (barely) but I would much rather have Sapphire. I heard it runs much cooler.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

I don't have any experience with that card but according to its specifications it is 18mm longer than the maximum gpu length for this case.


----------



## 303869

Haven't been here in a while but nice to see some nice new builds with this awesome case! I want to upgrade to a mATX board sometime in the near future to make use of the space the 240 offers which if I did I would go with Skylake and DDR4 but cant justify moving from my 4670K atm while its running so well and cool at GHz. Has anyone made the jump from Haswell to Skylake? Is it worth it?

I want a gpu upgrade aswell but my 680 is just about ploughing through all my games at 1080p still


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Well, you just named all the reasons _not_ to upgrade, did you not?









I know the feeling; still contemplating whether to go for a lower-to-mid range Skylake-based build. Right now my secondary rig is chugging along with Athlon II B24 which I got used for $9. Slow but price-to-performance ratio is hard to beat.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Well, you just named all the reasons _not_ to upgrade, did you not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling; still contemplating whether to go for a lower-to-mid range Skylake-based build. Right now my secondary rig is chugging along with Athlon II B24 which I got used for $9. Slow but price-to-performance ratio is hard to beat.


Yes unfortunately haha I just have an itch when new hardware is released. Im like a kid in a candy store








Wow cant complain about that price to performance ratio! But yeah I would like to upgrade sometime in the near future, just need to find a reason to justify it I suppose...


----------



## arslankhn100

Hey Everyone,

New to this forum and the evolved gaming world after decades. Need some expert advice on my rig. Originally wanted to go with a Asus Strix 980ti as it runs cooler, but unfortunately didnt fit. Hence, settled for an EVGA 980ti SC+.

I am having challenges with the heating of my CPU and GPU and plan to buy some fans and cpu cooler replacing the stock. I have managed to tweak the fan settings for both and now get temps of GPU in the early 70s (it used to exceed 80) and CPU in late 70s (also exceeding 80s). So which fans and cpu cooler should i go for?

On a separate note, how do you compare the performance of EVGA 980ti vs. the Asus Strix?

Appreciate your suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## arslankhn100

I fit the Evga 980ti SC+ without any problems. Wanted to go for the Asus Strix 980ti, but that had issues fitting. Assuming same would be the case with the MSI 980ti as its a tall card.


----------



## Lampshade

I'm a bit late to the party, as I've had the 240 for quite a while but here goes:


Intel i7 4770
8 GB G. Skill Ripjaws DDR3
Gigabyte GA-H81M-HD3
XFX R9 270
EVGA Supernova 750G
Used mainly for productivity with casual gaming, this is a great compliment to my main rig. Love the size of this thing. Loved it so much I had fun with paint.








Would love to replace the GPU with the Sapphire 380/380X. Cooler on it looks sexy AF.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Just a question,
I couldn't find one (i probably missed it), but is there a picture on here with someone using a 120mm cpu cooler, plus a card with integrated water cooling, like a 980ti hyrid, or 295x2, or a card with a kraken g10 on it? I have plans for my next upgrade but i wanted to know if it was possible!


----------



## airjordantr

Hi, i just built a new system, some of the parts are new, some of the are from my ex system.

Core i7 6700k
Asus Maximus Gene VIII
32GB Corsair Vengeance Red 2400
Samsung 850 Pro 512gb Ssd
Corsair Air 240 - 4*AF120 Red
2 x Seagate Barracuda 4tb Sata3
Corsair H100
Corsair Tx850 80+ Psu - Red Sleeved Cable

Now i'm planning to buy a new gpu - Gtx980ti but i wonder which gtx980ti fits and which doesnt. Regarding my research i found that Evga Gtx980ti s except Classified and Kingpin are compatible with Air 240. Do you know other 980Ti s that fit Air 240 without any mod?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

In this case, is it possible to mount a H100i GTX in the top as intake, then have 2 normal fans in front to provide fresh warm cool air for the GPU?

I'm considering buying it, but I would like to avoid dragging air through the AOI rad and onto the GPU if at all possible.


----------



## airjordantr

Hi, i can not mount H100 (not H100i) at top. Because the fans hit the Maximus Gene heatsink.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> In this case, is it possible to mount a H100i GTX in the top as intake, then have 2 normal fans in front to provide fresh warm cool air for the GPU?
> 
> I'm considering buying it, but I would like to avoid dragging air through the AOI rad and onto the GPU if at all possible.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Anyone managed to fit a H100i with a GPU of 305mm or longer?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3ebso3/gpu_sapphire_r9290x_4gb_trix_oc_back_in_stock/ctdixdc

This suggests it's very possible, but not entirely sure if it's legit.


----------



## Elyminator

Here's my 240. Named it Silverback. Two 240 rads Two 970's and a 4930k all shoved in here. To call it a tight fit is an understatement.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Yea the H80i will fit in a push pull config as should any dual thickness rad. In your situation with the Gigabyte G1 980, the H80i push pull would have to be in the upper front fan mount.
> I measured it in my case and the red box represents the additional thickness from the rad.


How are you controlling all those fans or are you guys linking to the motherboard?


----------



## OzCarim

delete


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> How are you controlling all those fans or are you guys linking to the motherboard?


Hey freitz. I'm fortunate enough that my motherboard has 3 system fan headers.

I have the 4 fans on the rad connected to the h100i controller itself which are controlled by the corsair software.

The two at the bottom connected to a system fan header via a Y splitter.
The two at the back connected to a system fan header via a Y splitter.
The one at the top (and the one in the other chamber with the power supply) is connected via a Y splitter to a system fan header.

All of the fans connected to system fan headers are controlled by Asus' AI Suite 3 software.

Hope that helps!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> Hey freitz. I'm fortunate enough that my motherboard has 3 system fan headers.
> 
> I have the 4 fans on the rad connected to the h100i controller itself which are controlled by the corsair software.
> 
> The two at the bottom connected to a system fan header via a Y splitter.
> The two at the back connected to a system fan header via a Y splitter.
> The one at the top (and the one in the other chamber with the power supply) is connected via a Y splitter to a system fan header.
> 
> All of the fans connected to system fan headers are controlled by Asus' AI Suite 3 software.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Also wanted to know why you went with F12's over P12's?

thanks.


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Also wanted to know why you went with F12's over P12's?
> 
> thanks.


np

The 4 on the rad purely as their function specifically serves the for that purpose.

There are arguments for the use of airflow fans I'm sure. I however decided to go the static pressure route.

In such a small case IMO static pressure fans make more sense to push the air around as it's only a small space. This is especially important at the bottom to force the air onto the GPU and have excess for around the rest of the chassis. The one next to the power supply in the other chamber because it's got a butt load of cables in front of it. The one at the top because to match the RPM of the other chamber fan making controlling them from the same fan header equal). There's also resistance at the top with the mesh grill which the F fan more easily overcomes.

Don't hesitate to ask anything else and I'll try my best to get back to you.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> np
> 
> The 4 on the rad purely as their function specifically serves the for that purpose.
> 
> There are arguments for the use of airflow fans I'm sure. I however decided to go the static pressure route.
> 
> In such a small case IMO static pressure fans make more sense to push the air around as it's only a small space. This is especially important at the bottom to force the air onto the GPU and have excess for around the rest of the chassis. The one next to the power supply in the other chamber because it's got a butt load of cables in front of it. The one at the top because to match the RPM of the other chamber fan making controlling them from the same fan header equal). There's also resistance at the top with the mesh grill which the F fan more easily overcomes.
> 
> Don't hesitate to ask anything else and I'll try my best to get back to you.


Last thing I was wondering if you air flow. Intake front bottom and exhaust top and 80mm's?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Last thing I was wondering if you air flow. Intake front bottom and exhaust top and 80mm's?


Yep that's how they're arranged, making it a positive pressure set up


----------



## freitz

Will the 2x on the bottom fit with a MATX (ASUS Rampage IV Gene)?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Will the 2x on the bottom fit with a MATX (ASUS Rampage IV Gene)?


You won't fit x2 120s at the bottom. I've seen a build somewhere on here with x2 92mm fans mounted closer to the side panel of the case which seems like a good workaround.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> You won't fit x2 120s at the bottom. I've seen a build somewhere on here with x2 92mm fans mounted closer to the side panel of the case which seems like a good workaround.


Couldn't you just have the 80mm on the back as intake instead? Would it really matter if its positive or negative pressure?


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OzCarim*
> 
> You won't fit x2 120s at the bottom. I've seen a build somewhere on here with x2 92mm fans mounted closer to the side panel of the case which seems like a good workaround.


like this?


----------



## OzCarim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Couldn't you just have the 80mm on the back as intake instead? Would it really matter if its positive or negative pressure?


Wouldn't recommend that. No dust filter covering the back for use as an intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> like this?


Bingo. Those bequiet fans are also pretty good


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Will the 2x on the bottom fit with a MATX (ASUS Rampage IV Gene)?


You can fit 120mm fans down there is you go with slimline ones, Scythe do some and so do Gelid as well, PWM variants are available from both companies. I've got this on mine with an Asrock MATX mobo.


----------



## turbocharged

I'm doing some research into building a tiny fully water cooled gaming PC and was wondering about one dimension in particular with this case...max radiator/fan combination thickness for a given GPU.

The dimensions state that it can accomdate a 290mm long GPU and the front fans I'm assuming are 25mm thick. Is it safe to assume that GPU length + radiator/fan combo must be less that the sum of these numbers (315mm) or is Corsair stating 290mm as a safe (not-max) number?

The dimension I want if anyone has it though...expansion slot inner surface to fan mounting flange inner surface. That would help me a lot in planning out this build.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocharged*
> 
> I'm doing some research into building a tiny fully water cooled gaming PC and was wondering about one dimension in particular with this case...max radiator/fan combination thickness for a given GPU.
> 
> The dimensions state that it can accomdate a 290mm long GPU and the front fans I'm assuming are 25mm thick. Is it safe to assume that GPU length + radiator/fan combo must be less that the sum of these numbers (315mm) or is Corsair stating 290mm as a safe (not-max) number?
> 
> The dimension I want if anyone has it though...expansion slot inner surface to fan mounting flange inner surface. That would help me a lot in planning out this build.


I think you've missed out the width of the radiator there? GPU (290mm) + fan (25mm) + rad (depends on type) = true full length you've got to play with.

A very rough measure on mine gives around 370mm-ish total length but that's not exact. I think that's the dimension you asked for.

I have around 260mm of clearance for a GPU with a H80i GT (50mm rad) mounted in push/pull with two 25mm fans on it.

Hope that helps, i'm sure others have suggestions too.


----------



## tyu1314

Hi guy!!!
I am building my second pc, and the first part I picked up is this case!!!! Got a few quick questions(Sorry dont want to read through the whole thread atm).
1.What case fans came with this case? I heard from one of the reviewer say its the AF120L,which I couldnt find any information one.
2. Are majority of the gpu able to fit into this case with exception to some? Or it is the opposite? I am thinking about getting a 380.
3. How do you set up the fans? I am planning on two front intake and one or two top exhuast. I will be using stock cooler for intel cpu.
4.Should I install fan for the other half compartment? I will be using 1 ssd and 1 hdd.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyu1314*
> 
> Hi guy!!!
> I am building my second pc, and the first part I picked up is this case!!!! Got a few quick questions(Sorry dont want to read through the whole thread atm).
> 1.What case fans came with this case? I heard from one of the reviewer say its the AF120L,which I couldnt find any information one.
> 2. Are majority of the gpu able to fit into this case with exception to some? Or it is the opposite? I am thinking about getting a 380.
> 3. How do you set up the fans? I am planning on two front intake and one or two top exhuast. I will be using stock cooler for intel cpu.
> 4.Should I install fan for the other half compartment? I will be using 1 ssd and 1 hdd.


1) The fans are 120mm and do a reasonable job but are pretty loud so most people swap them out for better ones.

2) Best thing to do with GPU's is to post here the one you like the look of and someone else will probably know if it'll fit or not. Just as a rough guide any card that's wider than the basic PCI bracket might have issues hitting the side window. Also don't forget to account for the power connections as a lot of card dimensions seem to miss off that and you'll need room to fit the cables on.

3) What you suggest would work perfectly. Always try to put the exhaust fans on the top as the hot air likes to rise so it makes their job easier. You could also put exhaust fans on the rear but they'd need to be 80mm. And if you really want extra airflow you can fit slim 120mm or smaller fans on the bottom under the GPU.

4) I've not bothered with a fan in there but if you had a lot of heat issues then maybe put and exhaust fan there? I don't think it is essential unless you are going to some serious overclock or something in there is getting really hot. If you cabling is tidy and your drives are 2.5" ones you can even remove the bigger HDD cage to help airflow.


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> I have around 260mm of clearance for a GPU with a H80i GT (50mm rad) mounted in push/pull with two 25mm fans on it.


Thanks for the info. So you have room for a 260mm long card with 100mm of radiator/fan thickness. That would equal 360mm total room for gpu + radiator + fans, which just so happens to be the same number that AnandTech states as the max GPU length in their review of the case. Sounds like that's the number I'm going to use then. Not sure where Corsairs 290mm measurement comes from though.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8383/corsair-carbide-240-air
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> I think you've missed out the width of the radiator there? GPU (290mm) + fan (25mm) + rad (depends on type) = true full length you've got to play with.


If you re-read my post you'll notice that I was already considering all the factors when I said "GPU length + radiator/fan combo".


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyu1314*
> 
> 1.What case fans came with this case? I heard from one of the reviewer say its the AF120L,which I couldnt find any information one.


They are basically the same as LED versions of Corsair's fans, only without the LEDs, and the blades are solid grey instead of frosted semi-transparent. Those are different from the more popular non-LED fans which are of better quality overall.

From my experience the fans are alright-ish as long as you can run them ~1000 RPM; if you need more airflow you'd have to run them full speed and then they become noisy.


----------



## Devilywan88

Hey guys,will this case fit Asus R9 390 Strix?


----------



## tyu1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> They are basically the same as LED versions of Corsair's fans, only without the LEDs, and the blades are solid grey instead of frosted semi-transparent. Those are different from the more popular non-LED fans which are of better quality overall.
> 
> From my experience the fans are alright-ish as long as you can run them ~1000 RPM; if you need more airflow you'd have to run them full speed and then they become noisy.


How are they compare to http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835200072&cm_re=ROCF-13001-_-35-200-072-_-Product, and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835352006 I got few of those lying around.


----------



## tyu1314

Can a single MSI 390 fits this case? With ordinary power supply cable.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*
> 
> Hey guys,will this case fit Asus R9 390 Strix?


That card is little wide for this case. 137.66mm in width according to Asus' website. 130mm is about borderline.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyu1314*
> 
> Can a single MSI 390 fits this case? With ordinary power supply cable.


Based on the card's spec, it'll fit but you probably have to use a low profile PCI-E connector to clear the case's side panel, http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/z/EFUAAOxyNThTdh9D/$_57.JPG


----------



## RickRockerr

Anyone here with rad on the bottom of the case? I was wondering if there is any difference in GPU temps if I turn my bottom rad config from intake from outside to intake from inside.
At the moment my bottom rad takes cool air from outside of the case and warm air is blown straight to the GPU block. If I turn fan config around the GPU no longer gets warm air from the rad but then the rad is intaking warm air from the case. So I was just wondering if there is any gain or are the results just +/- 0.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That card is little wide for this case. 137.66mm in width according to Asus' website. 130mm is about borderline.


thanks for the info. Looks like Air 540 is the only way to go for me.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*
> 
> thanks for the info. Looks like Air 540 is the only way to go for me.


Dude, Air 540 is an excellent case anyway







You can't really go wrong either way.


----------



## eskander

Hi guys
I've just finished building my new pc and I've used the air 240 and a sapphire R9 380 GPU.
I've managed to get the side panelling on but it took quite alot of force to push it down into place as the GPU power cables were protruding too far. From my understanding this card should fit well, so I'm just wondering is this ok to keep the cables forced down or is there another solution? Also I should mention that the cards dimensions are 237.35 x 126.15 x 37mm
cheers


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskander*
> 
> Hi guys
> I've just finished building my new pc and I've used the air 240 and a sapphire R9 380 GPU.
> I've managed to get the side panelling on but it took quite alot of force to push it down into place as the GPU power cables were protruding too far. From my understanding this card should fit well, so I'm just wondering is this ok to keep the cables forced down or is there another solution? Also I should mention that the cards dimensions are 237.35 x 126.15 x 37mm
> cheers


Screenshot or it didn't happen! Pics?


----------



## LocutusH

Sometimes i wonder why no one makes 90° L adapters for GPU power cables, so that we can plugin in power cords sideways too... it would be even great for ATX connector, and so on...


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*
> 
> thanks for the info. Looks like Air 540 is the only way to go for me.


The Air 540 got on my tits after a while.

2x3.5 inch bays, lots of wasted space. More than a few unfiltered air intakes (drive bay holes in floor of case, top fan mounts). Very few 3.5 inch drives for the size of the case.

Perversely, it felt like the 540 was a trial run for the 240, which has filtered intakes all round, space for more drives, and a sturdier construction. Whatever you need to do, I'd recommend doing it if you wind up with a 240. IF you decide to go with a 540, remember to pick up a few 140mm Silverstone magnetic filteres to apply to the top and bottom of the case.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Here's my 240. Named it Silverback. Two 240 rads Two 970's and a 4930k all shoved in here. To call it a tight fit is an understatement.


Does the waterblock touch the window?


----------



## Elyminator

just barely.... It's not a big deal however I may redo the window slightly for that reason


----------



## Devilywan88

thanks for sharing this will keep that in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> The Air 540 got on my tits after a while.
> 
> 2x3.5 inch bays, lots of wasted space. More than a few unfiltered air intakes (drive bay holes in floor of case, top fan mounts). Very few 3.5 inch drives for the size of the case.
> 
> Perversely, it felt like the 540 was a trial run for the 240, which has filtered intakes all round, space for more drives, and a sturdier construction. Whatever you need to do, I'd recommend doing it if you wind up with a 240. IF you decide to go with a 540, remember to pick up a few 140mm Silverstone magnetic filteres to apply to the top and bottom of the case.


Thanks for sharing this will keep that in mind.

Anyone here can suggest which brand is good for sleeved cable extensions? My local store selling Bitfenix , corsair and silverstone.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*
> 
> thanks for sharing this will keep that in mind.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> The Air 540 got on my tits after a while.
> 
> 2x3.5 inch bays, lots of wasted space. More than a few unfiltered air intakes (drive bay holes in floor of case, top fan mounts). Very few 3.5 inch drives for the size of the case.
> 
> Perversely, it felt like the 540 was a trial run for the 240, which has filtered intakes all round, space for more drives, and a sturdier construction. Whatever you need to do, I'd recommend doing it if you wind up with a 240. IF you decide to go with a 540, remember to pick up a few 140mm Silverstone magnetic filteres to apply to the top and bottom of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this will keep that in mind.
> 
> Anyone here can suggest which brand is good for sleeved cable extensions? My local store selling Bitfenix , corsair and silverstone.
Click to expand...

I use Bitfenix and love them. If you consider price vs. quality they are one of the best aftermarket extensions.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*
> 
> thanks for sharing this will keep that in mind.
> Thanks for sharing this will keep that in mind.
> 
> Anyone here can suggest which brand is good for sleeved cable extensions? My local store selling Bitfenix , corsair and silverstone.


as far as the local options bitfenix.. but if you're feeling creative cablemod is the way to go. you can make custom extensions yourself for about the same price as those premade ones.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I use Bitfenix and love them. If you consider price vs. quality they are one of the best aftermarket extensions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> as far as the local options bitfenix.. but if you're feeling creative cablemod is the way to go. you can make custom extensions yourself for about the same price as those premade ones.


ok thanks guys.


----------



## CharlieMPS

Hi All, new to the forum, just moved all my watercooled gear from my Air 540 into this White Air 240 case. Had to swap a few things, ATX down to mini ITX board etc but loving the new compact version.

Was quite a squeeze getting 3 rads in her...

Specs

PSU: Corsair AX 760i
Mainboard: ASUS RoG Maximus VII Impact
CPU: i7 4790k
GPU: MSI GTX 970 4GB
RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury 1866MHz
SSD: Corsair GS 240GB
HDD: WD Red 2TB
CPU Waterblock: Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro
GPU Waterblock: EK Water Blocks EK-FC970 GTX TF5
Pump, Top + Reservoir: EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-RES 100
Radiators: 1 x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 1 x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 240mm 1 x EK-CoolStream XE 120
Radiator Fans: 5 x Corsair SP120 (4 x Quiet series , 1 x Red LED)
Case Fans: 2 x Arctic F8 80mm + 1 x BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
Tubing: Primochill Primoflex Advanced Tubing 13/10 - White
Coolant: Mayhems X1 - Oil Black Concentrate
Fittings: EK Black Nickel (mostly, ran out inside the back but no-one will notice.. )


----------



## j-s-w

Hello, almost finished my new build just need to add graphics card after pay day


----------



## RickRockerr

Yay! Just found my SSD cage that was missing.








I also tried to make my cable management bearable to me (I'm little bit a perfectionist).


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Here's my 240. Named it Silverback. Two 240 rads Two 970's and a 4930k all shoved in here. To call it a tight fit is an understatement.


Hey Elyminator! I saw you had an amazing looking build! This might be a little unorthodox question, but i saw you had an SLI build!
I wanted to ask if you have any tips on cable management, and how to route the cables to the GPU effectively like that with a radiator (I'll have an H100i though)?
I have 2 Nvidia Reference 970's so i know i dont have as much room between cards as you, but would you have any tips?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Hey Elyminator! I saw you had an amazing looking build! This might be a little unorthodox question, but i saw you had an SLI build!
> I wanted to ask if you have any tips on cable management, and how to route the cables to the GPU effectively like that with a radiator (I'll have an H100i though)?
> I have 2 Nvidia Reference 970's so i know i dont have as much room between cards as you, but would you have any tips?


i have 2 refrence 970s also haha i get what you mean though. My cables are all routed behind the motherboard beat thing you can do is come up from the bottom and wrap both sets of cables around the bottom card and up to the various plugs i would think. Be careful about the fan on the gpu though


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> i have 2 refrence 970s also haha i get what you mean though. My cables are all routed behind the motherboard beat thing you can do is come up from the bottom and wrap both sets of cables around the bottom card and up to the various plugs i would think. Be careful about the fan on the gpu though


I gotcha! Thanks! I don't have the window on the case right now, as the cables push out too far on it, so the temps shouldnt be affected too much! Thanks again!
Can't wait to post here, i just keep finding stuff to do to the rig and i dont wanna post until its done!


----------



## ChopSticx

I finally finished my corsair air 240 build, and found out that his was a verry nice case to work with, verry clean and easy to do nice cable management. The only complaint i have is that my graphics card is getting relly hot when gaming, my, R9 NANO is getting 80 degrees celsius, thats hot, but not unbearable. I am waiting for some new smaller fans that can fit in the bottom section of the case, hoping that will help with the heat.

All in all really happy with this adorable little case.

Specs:

Intel Core I7 2600k overclocked to 4,2 GHZ

AMD R9 NANO (got a really good deal on black friday, only reason i have this card.)

TP LINK 4800

Corsair h100 (Old but gold)

Ballistix 16 GB 1600mhz

ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE

Samsung 830 SSD

WD 1TB HDD

Corsair RM850

Pictures of the build


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Yay! Just found my SSD cage that was missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to make my cable management bearable to me (I'm little bit a perfectionist).


hey RickRockerr, I wanna know how do you put the 3.5 hdd in there? do you use some kind of glue or tape to get it in place? is it sturdy enough I mean does it rattle when in use?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> hey RickRockerr, I wanna know how do you put the 3.5 hdd in there? do you use some kind of glue or tape to get it in place? is it sturdy enough I mean does it rattle when in use?


The cap where the hdd has been placed is like it was made for the hdd. There is no room to move it at any direction. Right side is next to PSU and left back corner is next to pumps out fitting.
Backside leans to all the power cables and side panel holds it there so it cannot tilt.


----------



## buddynho

Guys i'am planing to build air240 rig in next month.
Tho i wont be able to afford water cooling.What aircooler should i use?And should i buy additional fans?

MSI z170M Mortar
i7-6700
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SC GAMING ACX 2.0 (will it fit?)
2x8gb 2400 12CL hyperx
EVGA 650 G2

what cpu cooler? Noctua NH-L2 will be good?


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*


How did you manage to squeeze a 240 rad in there and still fit the ssd cage? I'd like to do the same but i can't find a single 240 that isn't at least a few millimeters too long...


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> How did you manage to squeeze a 240 rad in there and still fit the ssd cage? I'd like to do the same but i can't find a single 240 that isn't at least a few millimeters too long...


Remember that the hatch that is used to install hhd's isn't straight. The rad is coming little bit outside from the main case frame.
My radiator is Alphacool's nexXxos ST30.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> Hi All, new to the forum, just moved all my watercooled gear from my Air 540 into this White Air 240 case. Had to swap a few things, ATX down to mini ITX board etc but loving the new compact version.
> 
> Was quite a squeeze getting 3 rads in her...
> 
> Specs
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX 760i
> Mainboard: ASUS RoG Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: i7 4790k
> GPU: MSI GTX 970 4GB
> RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury 1866MHz
> SSD: Corsair GS 240GB
> HDD: WD Red 2TB
> CPU Waterblock: Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro
> GPU Waterblock: EK Water Blocks EK-FC970 GTX TF5
> Pump, Top + Reservoir: EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-RES 100
> Radiators: 1 x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 1 x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 240mm 1 x EK-CoolStream XE 120
> Radiator Fans: 5 x Corsair SP120 (4 x Quiet series , 1 x Red LED)
> Case Fans: 2 x Arctic F8 80mm + 1 x BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
> Tubing: Primochill Primoflex Advanced Tubing 13/10 - White
> Coolant: Mayhems X1 - Oil Black Concentrate
> Fittings: EK Black Nickel (mostly, ran out inside the back but no-one will notice.. )


Nice setup man.
We have VERY similar hardware and wc setup.
I have 4790k, msi 970 gaming 4g, and a total of 600mm rad space (2x240 + 1x120mm, all hwlabs black ice nemesis gts, 30mm tickness).
At what rpm are you running your fans? Are they quiet? I'm using all ek vardar f4 120er fans.
What temps are you getting, stock and oc, while gaming?


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> At what rpm are you running your fans? Are they quiet? I'm using all ek vardar f4 120er fans.
> What temps are you getting, stock and oc, while gaming?


Hey man, all my fans are set to the minimum I could do in the BIOS, i think 40%, curving up if things get over 65 degrees. Thing is I have my rear 80mm fans on fairly high to get the hot air out , and they're cheap @ss fans, so they're more noisy than everything else. It can be quiet, but usually if I'm gaming hard the Corsair 2.1 is up pretty loud anyway.

Temps: very mildly overclocked, GPU = 41 degrees in a Kombustor burn after about 30 mins. CPU = 60 degrees after about 10 passes of cinebench.

My VRM gets probably to the same temp as the CPU, but the extra fans are keeping it under control. What are you getting temps wise? I'm not even sure if mine is doing ok . lol


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddynho*
> 
> Guys i'am planing to build air240 rig in next month.
> Tho i wont be able to afford water cooling.What aircooler should i use?And should i buy additional fans?
> 
> MSI z170M Mortar
> i7-6700
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SC GAMING ACX 2.0 (will it fit?)
> 2x8gb 2400 12CL hyperx
> EVGA 650 G2
> 
> what cpu cooler? Noctua NH-L2 will be good?


I not recommend top-down coolers in this case. I'm using a Noctua NH-D9L with i5 3470 on this case and max temps with prime 95 were about 54-55 degrees celsius with fans on auto. i7 6700(non K) have a lower TPD (65w) than my i5 3470 (77w) so you will be more then fine. I recommend you this cooler because of the tower design that will help with the original case airflow (front to back) and if you want you can buy 2 80mm fans to help more this airflow path. Also it's very silent.
About the GPU, yes, it will fit.


----------



## buddynho

thanks a lot man


----------



## Woxys

Np, glad i can help


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> Hey man, all my fans are set to the minimum I could do in the BIOS, i think 40%, curving up if things get over 65 degrees. Thing is I have my rear 80mm fans on fairly high to get the hot air out , and they're cheap @ss fans, so they're more noisy than everything else. It can be quiet, but usually if I'm gaming hard the Corsair 2.1 is up pretty loud anyway.
> 
> Temps: very mildly overclocked, GPU = 41 degrees in a Kombustor burn after about 30 mins. CPU = 60 degrees after about 10 passes of cinebench.
> 
> My VRM gets probably to the same temp as the CPU, but the extra fans are keeping it under control. What are you getting temps wise? I'm not even sure if mine is doing ok . lol


Thanks.
I dismissed the 80mm fans because of the noise.
Instead, i'm running 2x120mm vardar fans on the top as exhaust (1100rpm).
The rad fans are at 900rpm.
With 27℃ room temperature, my temps after 2 hours of witcher 3 are:
63℃ cpu (4.7ghz 1.285v)
56℃ gpu (+190mhz/+400mhz/+30mv in afterburner)
Vrm never goes beyond 42℃.


----------



## tyu1314

Can this case handles the temperature of a amd gpu like msi 390? I know it will barely fit.


----------



## buddynho

http://www.morele.net/karta-graficzna-gigabyte-r9-390-8gb-gddr5-512-bit-dvi-hdmi-3xdp-box-gv-r939wf2-8gd-765605/
will this gpu fit into air240?


----------



## adondecoy

Is it worth it placing 2x 80mm fans?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Depends on your components and airflow, e.g. which other fans you have installed. Check the builds in this thread - some use them but seems like most don't.


----------



## BlackFox1337

FYI, a MSI 390X + Alphacool M02 block will not fit in this case with the side panel on. I thought it would be a tight fit, but the water block inlet/outlet holes being on the side and not the top make it almost impossible. Im trying to look for an adapter to make it vertical, but not sure that will work either. I might have to cut the window open a bit.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> Is it worth it placing 2x 80mm fans?


Imo, no, because of the noise this size of fan can produce.
You need them to spin high to have some exhaust performance.
If you can have 2x120 top exhaust fans, go for it.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> FYI, a MSI 390X + Alphacool M02 block will not fit in this case with the side panel on. I thought it would be a tight fit, but the water block inlet/outlet holes being on the side and not the top make it almost impossible. Im trying to look for an adapter to make it vertical, but not sure that will work either. I might have to cut the window open a bit.


how tight is it? can you use a low profile 90 coming out of the block?


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> how tight is it? can you use a low profile 90 coming out of the block?


I have a bits power 90 adapter coming that i am going to try out. I don't think it will fit, but will keep you all updated if it works or not. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> Is it worth it placing 2x 80mm fans?


I put 2 x 80mm fans in because I'm using a mini itx Rog Board with the VRM mounted vertically. It gets really hot, like 60 degrees, so i put a 120mm fan directly above it, then the 2 x 80mm exhausts in.

I just set them to blow at half speed, as they aren't really needed for air flow, everything else is water cooled.

I did have my res in that location for a bit, before being sensible and getting a smaller board and putting it in the rear


----------



## axilas

Guys, I need some advice...
I got a Black Air 240, I'm using a Asus GTX 970 Turbo, and a SilverStone Strider 1000W PSU.
The pci-e power cable is touching the window so bad that every time I need to close the case I need to keep holding the side pannel botton and top so I can slide it in place, but it only keeps in place after I put the screws.
My question is, would a pci-e 8 pin power extension give it some extra cleareance (enough to shut the side pannel in place...)? Seems like the pci-e extensions are softer than the psu cables...


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axilas*
> 
> Guys, I need some advice...
> I got a Black Air 240, I'm using a Asus GTX 970 Turbo, and a SilverStone Strider 1000W PSU.
> The pci-e power cable is touching the window so bad that every time I need to close the case I need to keep holding the side pannel botton and top so I can slide it in place, but it only keeps in place after I put the screws.
> My question is, would a pci-e 8 pin power extension give it some extra cleareance (enough to shut the side pannel in place...)? Seems like the pci-e extensions are softer than the psu cables...


they are more flexible for sure but I suspect it would only alleviate the problem not remove it.


----------



## BlackFox1337

I am very close to finishing my build! It's been a few months and alot of planning. First water build! I will post the build and parts list once it is done. Cheers!


----------



## GrapeGuild

Hey guys, quick question.

Recently purchased an Air 240, and was wondering: will the Noctua NH-U12S fit inside the case?

Thanks!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrapeGuild*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> Recently purchased an Air 240, and was wondering: will the Noctua NH-U12S fit inside the case?
> 
> Thanks!


No, it will not.
Only the U9S, or C14S.


----------



## trento

Or the Noctua NHD9L


----------



## Shiveron

Few questions for this club. My mobo is on it's way out (original P67 B3 wave.... if anything It's a miracle it still works at all lol), so i'm looking to get a new one and I figured I might as well do my downsize project while i'm at it. Tired of this HAF X monstrosity that I have no reason to have lol. Anyway, my 2600k is still more than adequate for everything out so I'll be keeping it, get a little more life out of the 1155 socket. I plan on getting this case, with the Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H and the Lepa AquaChanger 240 to replace my aging H70 (fat one.) I plan to transplant the rest of my build over, which consists of:

i7-2600K
16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
HIS Reference 7970 3GB (I might put a Prolimatech MK-26 on this w/ fans making a 4 slot, but we'll see, i'd lose my soundcard)
Samsung 830 SSD w/ 2 mechanical drives for storage
Asus Xonar STX
Seasonic SS-750KM3 750W 80 Gold full modular PSU
Any existing owners see any parts that might conflict in this case? I was curious if using the included front 120mm fans as pull fans on the Lepa with the Lepa fans (sp fans) on the unit as push would work or if mixing fans like that would have a negative effect overall? I don't mind if it stresses the fans, as long as it doesn't make too much extra noise or messes with temps, Im fine wearing em out and replacing with 4 identical fans later. How well does this case handle blower style reference GPU's? I'm using a reference 7970, which in typical red team fashion runs fairly warm and has a leaf blower of a cooler on it. It warms up fairly easily, i'm curious how air flow is handled with no bottom intake fans. I'll probably use the rubber feet to elevate the case.


----------



## adondecoy

my pc has finally done!
thank you so much to this amazing thread and its users
I always get an answer whenever I ask in here

my spec
spec
i5 6600k
corsair h100i GTX
z170m mortar
avexir core blue ddr4
msi r9 390
super flower leadex gold 650w
3.5inch wd blue and wd green




msi r9 390 and corsair h100i gtx fit perfectly in this case
for those who are having a hard time installing msi r9 390 in this case I have solution for you
you only need to install motherboard and the gpu at the same time and voila! it's in! the downside is you have to do more work when installing the motherboard screws but don't fret it's doable

the temps are great too, I love this case


----------



## johnthebivvy

HI going to build a new Skylake PC will use the Corsair 240D Air case planning to use the ASUS VIII Gene MB with I7 processor and 16G DDR4 Ram with the EVGA Gforce GTX 980 TI Gpu and I still can't decide on what method of cooling to use .Has anyone gone down the Air cool route as from what I can see on this forum most builds are water cooled ,any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## White Wyvern

Hi,i'd like to share my "mix water cooling tubing" experience.
It's been 4 months since i finished my setup, and i used 2 different types of tubing: Primochill Advanced LRT (the clear ones in the front) and Primochill Pro LRT (thr dirty ones).
As you can see,the plasticize problem ocurred in the pro lrt tubes, but the advanced lrt are still in good conditions.
My room temp is almost always between 27℃/29℃ and i have 2x240 + 1x120mm rad space, for a oc msi gtx 970 gaming 4g and 4790k @4.7ghz 1.285v.
Water temp never goes beyond 39℃ (even during stress tests for gpu and cpu at same time).
So, here are my two cents for those who do custom wc setups, be sure to always avoid cheap tubes.
Go with the advanced lrt.


----------



## ProverbPsalms

Hey All,

I have the Corsair Air 240 with light up Corsair Dominator Ram and Corsair Water Cooler, H105i or 100i and a GeForce GTX 970.

I originally had two ram, one white one blue,

I got two more and added a red and green. What does everyone think, should I do Green, Red, White and Blue, or just 2x blue 2x white.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## juststarting

Hello everybody....I am new to this site and hope I am asking this question in the correct place. I have become the owner of a new corsair air 240 case. I was wandering/hoping someone could help me out here. I can't seem to find what asus (or any other) graphic card will fit in the air 240. I have a Asus Rampage IV Gene m/b.....Intel Core i7 3930 CPU....16gb G.Skill Rip Jaws Memory...Corsair h100i Radiator (in front) and for now a xfx r7700 series ghost graphics card (this card fits great but would love to upgrade). I hear alot of people saying the have problems putting the side window back on...what would be a better upgrade than what I have now that will fit?


----------



## Shiveron

Pulled the trigger. Got an Air 240, new mAtx mobo, a new game drive (drive failure last week.... rip steam library), and a whole new home network. Got an SB6141 at best buy today and it's already made my internet way better than the lease from comcast, PLUS when I called to make sure it was syncing up correctly after setting up, they gave me a free speed double to 150Mbps, and I got a TP-Link Archer C7 router with Archer T4 adapter. Merry Christmas to me







. Now here's to hoping the transplant goes smoothly and all is good.


----------



## adondecoy

is it true that we can add 2x 120mm slim fan at the bottom below the gpu even with matx motherboard?


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> is it true that we can add 2x 120mm slim fan at the bottom below the gpu even with matx motherboard?


No. Full size mAtx boards use the full space available. You could mount some 92 or 80mm fans on the bottom closer to the side panel, but motherboard headers and such will be in the way of a 120.


----------



## trento

A H81m will allow 2 bottom fans to be mounted. At least my Asrock one does.


----------



## j-s-w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> is it true that we can add 2x 120mm slim fan at the bottom below the gpu even with matx motherboard?


Yes it's true I put 2 of these in mine http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NM6PGCQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> Yes it's true I put 2 of these in mine http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00NM6PGCQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


wow thank you for the answer and the pic too! I knew it I've heard it somewhere but I wasn't so sure about it so I ask it here


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> wow thank you for the answer and the pic too! I knew it I've heard it somewhere but I wasn't so sure about it so I ask it here


Today the phrase "it can't be done" means nothing in the PC Master Race World.
I already modded 1 hadron air to fit 240mm radiator inside the case, modded a Tt core v1 case to fit a total of 500mm rad space ( akvo core v1, http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/guru3d-rig-of-the-month-august-2015.html ), and now i' very happy with my air 240, i did almost none mod in it until now, very good dual chamber case.
If you want a case to fit something, it will fit, trust me


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> my pc has finally done!
> thank you so much to this amazing thread and its users
> I always get an answer whenever I ask in here
> 
> my spec
> spec
> i5 6600k
> corsair h100i GTX
> z170m mortar
> avexir core blue ddr4
> msi r9 390
> super flower leadex gold 650w
> 3.5inch wd blue and wd green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi r9 390 and corsair h100i gtx fit perfectly in this case
> for those who are having a hard time installing msi r9 390 in this case I have solution for you
> you only need to install motherboard and the gpu at the same time and voila! it's in! the downside is you have to do more work when installing the motherboard screws but don't fret it's doable
> the temps are great too, I love this case


Hey do you think there's enough space for an extra set of fans to do a push/pull configuration I'm doing an itx build so the psu cables shouldn't get in the way. Also I wanted to put 25mm fans on the bottom but since the r9 390 is a thick card do you think there's enough space for them? Thanks to you and this community!


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> A H81m will allow 2 bottom fans to be mounted. At least my Asrock one does.


That ones not a full size mAtx. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128555&cm_re=b75m-d3h-_-13-128-555-_-Product Would be, notice how that one has 4 ram slots and 4 pci/pci-e slots. Takes up the full 24.4 x 24.4cm spec of mAtx but some can go down to 17.2x17.2.


----------



## jacob650

After my last extreme build I did about 3 years ago, once again I adventure into a new Mini ITX build fully water cooled and Modded if possible, This is by far one of the challenging builds to do, with so much small room it's hard to choose the proper parts and design the right build, Well here is what just came in today.....You will be hearing from me soon ;-)


And for those interested to see my past Build here you go


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> After my last extreme build I did about 3 years ago, once again I adventure into a new Mini ITX build fully water cooled and Modded if possible, This is by far one of the challenging builds to do, with so much small room it's hard to choose the proper parts and design the right build, Well here is what just came in today.....You will be hearing from me soon ;-)
> 
> 
> And for those interested to see my past Build here you go


Isn't classified wider than reference card? Even watercooled reference card will prevent the side panel to close properly.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Isn't classified wider than reference card? Even watercooled reference card will prevent the side panel to close properly.


Well look at this fail i just did....Sure is. that card is huge. normally i like to keep the door open for show. in this case i will have to modifiy and cut part of it out. im going to stick that card in there , ill make a custom door if i have to. but Hot dog that was a fail!

Well at least i wasn't the only fella doing this > Check here


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> After my last extreme build I did about 3 years ago, once again I adventure into a new Mini ITX build fully water cooled and Modded if possible, This is by far one of the challenging builds to do, with so much small room it's hard to choose the proper parts and design the right build, Well here is what just came in today.....You will be hearing


Great!
I do only itx builds, had to mod ALL itx cases, except this one. it's a pain in the a** because of the lack of room space,really a challenge.
Don't forget to share the build log.


----------



## jacob650

So far i am at the mock up stage, getting an idea of how i want the loop to be, there is no easy way with this case, but it can be done. as for the EVGA 980ti classy, i did some temp mods to the case by trimming a small piece at the door hinge, it will be covered with my Modded door panel and custom acrylic glass later on,

I took the card apart for now , i don't have My Fujipoly Thermal padding in yet.









Set it up just to get an idea , you can see where i trim the case using a dremel.


















Here you can see how far it sticks out, not by much but enough to not allow the case door to close shut.









I will be modifying the door itself, i believe removing the glass and replacing it with another that kind of sticks out just slightly. ( if possible ) if not, ill remove the glass from the door and close the door without it for now.I will be using the rear for one 240 Rad,









I had to cut two small pieces off the case that were sticking out, without them the Rad fit better since my PSU is below it, it was kind of tight at first.









Used random screws and parts laying around in my shop to fabricate a latch hat isn't to tight and it can move for desired positioning.it will hold the rad from top, i will be using Double sided tape for extra precaution


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> So far i am at the mock up stage, getting an idea of how i want the loop to be, there is no easy way with this case, but it can be done. as for the EVGA 980ti classy, i did some temp mods to the case by trimming a small piece at the door hinge, it will be covered with my Modded door panel and custom acrylic glass later on,
> 
> I took the card apart for now , i don't have My Fujipoly Thermal padding in yet.
> 
> Set it up just to get an idea , you can see where i trim the case using a dremmel
> 
> Here you can see how far it sticks out, not by much but enough to not allow the case door to close
> 
> I will be modifying the door itself, i believe removing the glass and replacing it with another that kind of sticks out just slightly. ( if possible ) if not, ill remove the glass from the door and close the door without it for now.I will be using the rear for one 240 Rad,
> 
> I had to cut two small pieces off the case that were sticking out, without them the Rad fit better since my PSU is below it, it was kind of tight
> 
> Used random screws and parts laying around in my shop to fabricate a latch hat isn't to tight and it can move for desired positioning.it will hold the rad from top, i will be using Double sided tape for extra precaution


Great mod to fit the classy, very well done.
Since the card is too wide, plus inlet/outlet waterblock, maybe you can use a "box side panel", something like this (sorry, i had to improvise because i could not find the correct name for this kind of panel, and can be made of alluminium with a cut out for a piece of acrylic):


----------



## jacob650

I have a friend in Neworleans who does signs for a living, lets just say he got enough equipment to do that door










He does our signs for business and he just bought my last RIG i did. he loves it soo much he will do anything for me.
I would like to use his shop....


I bend PETG he bends Glass lol


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I bend PETG he bends Glass lol


Holy mother of balls!
I'll be watching this build


----------



## jacob650

Mounted the Pump here like many others,


More stuff came in, including and extra Door ordered directly from Corsair ($15 total for the door)


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Hey do you think there's enough space for an extra set of fans to do a push/pull configuration I'm doing an itx build so the psu cables shouldn't get in the way. Also I wanted to put 25mm fans on the bottom but since the r9 390 is a thick card do you think there's enough space for them? Thanks to you and this community!


sorry for the late answer
I think it will fit to do push and pull but I don't recommend it. it will be a very tight fit, the fan may be too close to the gpu. I never try it tough
the only thing that keep you out from placing fans at the bottom is matx board, so if you have itx board you can easily install 2 fans. there is a lot of space at bottom with msi r9 390


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> sorry for the late answer
> I think it will fit to do push and pull but I don't recommend it. it will be a very tight fit, the fan may be too close to the gpu. I never try it tough
> the only thing that keep you out from placing fans at the bottom is matx board, so if you have itx board you can easily install 2 fans. there is a lot of space at bottom with msi r9 390


Thanks for the answer! One more thing how are your temps I heard the r9 390 runs hot and im not sure how well it'll do in a confined space


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Thanks for the answer! One more thing how are your temps I heard the r9 390 runs hot and im not sure how well it'll do in a confined space


I have asked 2 people using msi r9 390 in this case, all of them told me the max temp 73-78c on full load
I am having strange temperature my card runs hot I still don't know if it is the airflow or something else, it;s about 88-90c at fuill load


----------



## juststarting

Any good dust filter solutions for the corsair air 240? Looking to buy some magnetic for the front and sides.


----------



## tyu1314

Can you guys recommend me a cheap quiet air cooler for an intel i5 4590 cpu? The stocked one is too loud.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyu1314*
> 
> Can you guys recommend me a cheap quiet air cooler for an intel i5 4590 cpu? The stocked one is too loud.


Coolermaster 212 , make sure it fits in your case , you can also get ZALMAN CNPS9500,


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Coolermaster 212 , make sure it fits in your case , you can also get ZALMAN CNPS9500,


212's don't fit in an Air 240.


----------



## jonkel52

Hey Guys,
i'm thinking about watercooling my Corsair AIR 240.
I want to cool both, my GPU (GTX 780ti) and CPU (i7 5920k)
what kind of Temps do you think i will get if i put a slim 240 Rad with Noctua NF-F12 fans in the front and a slim 240 Rad in the top (w/o fans) i want to run my i7 5820k at 4GHz and my Card will maybe get a slight oc depending on how much headroom i got.
I want to set it up like this:



Thanks in advance


----------



## juststarting

What after-market dust filters are people using for the air 240?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Isn't classified wider than reference card? Even watercooled reference card will prevent the side panel to close properly.


Hot Dog on a corn stick!!!!! Returning the EVGA 980ti classified, getting the 980ti Strix OC, why?

-2 reasons

-The 980ti Classified card is huge for the case, which i was willing to modify the case no problem, but reason number two is really why!
-They Freaking do not have a proper water block for it!!!!!!! EKWB didn't produce any Water blocks for the 980ti Classified because the FC780ti Classy block fits. but there is several issues with that

1- For aesthetic reasons. I hate to have a hiogh end GPU with another name on it, plus would prefer a block exclusively made for the 980ti classified.
2- the FC780 block doesn't cover the card completely you would have to use some Heat spreaders to cover the VRM check HERE ( not a big deal maybe but still )
3-The FC780 Block is no longer available, EKWB discontinued it! at least the NIckel plexi one, they have a few of the Acetal ( but i was going for clear everything!)

Long story short, so what now? i decided to get the strix simply because it will match the Motherboard. plus they have a block by EKWB made for it & i do not have to modify the case door (i guess )
SO DO NOT DO MY MISTAKE!! forget the 980ti classified if you are water cooling period, till they come out with something. such a huge disappointment ! Please guys ask or do research before hand, i thought the 980ti Classified was such a hot shot card of course there will be blocks for it....NOT!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> 212's don't fit in an Air 240.


I totally forgot how huge that Cooler was. Thanks.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juststarting*
> 
> What after-market dust filters are people using for the air 240?


This is what i am using in addition on the inside of my front 120mm fans.
I bought them 3 months ago, and just cleaned them today, after 24/7 use. They catched a LOT of dust! So the stock front grille isnt that effective, but these... i can only recommend them!

I sawed off the clips on one side, so i can simply pull them off from the fans to the top, when i remove the window.

Scythe 120mm fan filter


----------



## juststarting

Thanks so much for your reply.....they do look like they would be more effective than what the case came with. I also just seen somewhere on the internet that some people are using ..." 3/16"-in Polyurethane Foam 30 PPI ", and they say this foam works great for dust. I believe it is just window air condition filter....but just make sure to get the 3/16"... 30PPI so the air will still flow. Again thanks for your reply.


----------



## Devildog83

Did a little Air 240 build for my wife a while ago, not spectacular but just right for her -

Air 240
Phenom II Quad core CPU
Giga 78LMT Mobo
ATI 5770 GPU
Corsair CX500 PSU
Samsung 850 pro/Seagate 1tb HDD
G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juststarting*
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.....they do look like they would be more effective than what the case came with. I also just seen somewhere on the internet that some people are using ..." 3/16"-in Polyurethane Foam 30 PPI ", and they say this foam works great for dust. I believe it is just window air condition filter....but just make sure to get the 3/16"... 30PPI so the air will still flow. Again thanks for your reply.


If you go to the Demci flex website you can have filters custom made - http://www.demcifilter.com/c225/Dont-see-your-case.aspx


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juststarting*
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply.....they do look like they would be more effective than what the case came with. I also just seen somewhere on the internet that some people are using ..." 3/16"-in Polyurethane Foam 30 PPI ", and they say this foam works great for dust. I believe it is just window air condition filter....but just make sure to get the 3/16"... 30PPI so the air will still flow. Again thanks for your reply.


That foam may be also good. The only problem is, that its job is not only filtering, but it has to be easy removable, and cleanable. So fixing it, removing it, cleaning it could be a pain... This is why i went with the scythe.

Btw, at first i tought that the Air240-s front would be easy to remove, but its not. You have to have access from the inside to its clips, to be able to remove it. I modded my old QX2000 too, so that i could simply take off the front while the machine is built in the furniture. Clenaed it with vacuum, and it was done in 2 minutes for the next 3 months again. I already considered a mod for the AIr240 too, so that the front comes off easier, but it seems, that the front mesh does not catch that much dust anyways. I was just describing this, because the best place for foam would be between the front grille, and the fans i think.


----------



## juststarting

Yes, that is where I need the filter the most...in the front as that is where I have my rad. and need the most protection. The front is a pain to take off, but once a month isn't too bad. I guess if I want a clean case...taking it apart once in awhile comes with it...lol.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juststarting*
> 
> Yes, that is where I need the filter the most...in the front as that is where I have my rad. and need the most protection. The front is a pain to take off, but once a month isn't too bad. I guess if I want a clean case...taking it apart once in awhile comes with it...lol.


I would mod the clips if i had to remove the front frequently. They dont need to hack in the chassis so much, to hold the front in place.


----------



## juststarting

Now that sounds like a good idea......I may try that this weekend. Maybe just shave the tabs a bit so they still hold but with a slight pull it would come off with out having to take the side off. Thanks for the idea...I will let you know how it turns out once I get it done.


----------



## Fropwns

Will a gigabyte 980ti extreme edition fit in the air 240? I was using a 380t, but I received a bad case and now am in the process of getting a refund. I am using a gigabyte mini itx board and a h100igtx rad cooler. According to Gigabyte: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#sp The extreme edition is H=51mm L=287 W=134 mm.

Or am I better off looking at a air 540? An air 540 seems like overkill for a mini-itx board.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## juststarting

I would say the card is going to be too long for the 240. Here are some specs. for the card you mentioned...
Brand Name Gigabyte
Item model number GV-N98TXTREME-6GD
Item Weight 3 pounds
Product Dimensions 15.9 x 3.5 x 9.3 inches
Item Dimensions L x W x H 15.9 x 3.5 x 9.3 inches

And you are right about the 540 being overkill for a mini board. My son got the 540 and it is pretty big compared to my 240. Try looking at some of the Evga Crads...they seem to fit from what I seen on here. I have a Evga GTX 760 SC in my 240 and it fits (just barely). The power wires touch the side window, but I am still able to put it back on.


----------



## Fropwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juststarting*
> 
> I would say the card is going to be too long for the 240. Here are some specs. for the card you mentioned...
> Brand Name Gigabyte
> Item model number GV-N98TXTREME-6GD
> Item Weight 3 pounds
> Product Dimensions 15.9 x 3.5 x 9.3 inches
> Item Dimensions L x W x H 15.9 x 3.5 x 9.3 inches
> 
> And you are right about the 540 being overkill for a mini board. My son got the 540 and it is pretty big compared to my 240. Try looking at some of the Evga Crads...they seem to fit from what I seen on here. I have a Evga GTX 760 SC in my 240 and it fits (just barely). The power wires touch the side window, but I am still able to put it back on.


Too late, I already have it.









Hi, thanks for the reply. That looks like the specs off of Amazon, which differ and are, I have discovered, wrong. I just measured it and it came out around in length 11.375, which makes it 288mm. Also, one youtuber (Blunty) reviewed it in his Air 240 (scroll down and he says it fits with the door closed)--sorry, I had not seen this sooner: 



.


----------



## Fropwns

You know, I may still have a problem though. He is using, what looks like, a h80i gt cooler. I am using a h100i gtx. blast!


----------



## Fropwns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Small upgrade for my air 240, 980 Ti G1
> If the card was 1cm longer it would not have fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other hardware still the same


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> New card arrived so my new rig is finally complete!
> Processor:
> Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
> Memory:
> 16GB (2 x8GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz DDR3 10-12-12-31
> Storage:
> 250GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD / 160GB Intel 320 Series SSD / 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black / 2TB Western Digital Caviar Green
> Video Card:
> NVIDIA Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC
> Motherboard:
> ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> CPU Cooler:
> Corsair H100i GTX
> Power Supply:
> Corsair HX850i 850W


According to Corsair, the G1 is actually longer than the Extreme. (G1 296mm length, they measure the Extreme at 287, (I got 288)). This might work.


----------



## pcp912

The motherboard I wanted comes with an m.2 port but its on the back and would be covered by the psu. I think an m.2 ssd would fit but since it'll be in a confined space do you think it'll generate too much heat?


----------



## jacob650

I would try to get some airflow if I was using a M.2 SSD, I have a 750 Intel using the U.2 on my Maximus Viii impact, Asus was smart not using a M.2 on such a small board because according to Asus the M.2 will dump unnecessary heat on the mother board, now the cons of that is limiting us to getting the Intel 750 400GB or larger which is costly, but if I had a M.2 I will want to have good airflow or at least some fan on it for cooling because they do get hot.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> The motherboard I wanted comes with an m.2 port but its on the back and would be covered by the psu. I think an m.2 ssd would fit but since it'll be in a confined space do you think it'll generate too much heat?


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I would try to get some airflow if I was using a M.2 SSD, I have a 750 Intel using the U.2 on my Maximus Viii impact, Asus was smart not using a M.2 on such a small board because according to Asus the M.2 will dump unnecessary heat on the mother board, now the cons of that is limiting us to getting the Intel 750 400GB or larger which is costly, but if I had a M.2 I will want to have good airflow or at least some fan on it for cooling because they do get hot.


Yeah I was thinking of of removing the hdd cage to give it more airflow and putting an intake fan. Would a static pressure fan be better in this situation?


----------



## Shiveron

Transplant complete! The rebuild was kind of a hassle, but it was all software side. Had a lot of trouble doing a fresh install of 10, apparently if you upgraded from 7 and use Jelly Bean to find your key while on 10, it gives you a different key than the one actually assigned to your license, so I had to go back, reinstall windows 7 pro, use my old key to activate, then run all the windows updates and then reupgrade to windows 10. Looooot of hassle, but it was worth it. Fresh windows, got everything updated with no problem, new mobo is running 100%, i'm stoked. Main reason for the rebuild is my old MSI P67 motherboard (which if you know about the SB release, those boards were iffy to begin with,) was finally dying. Had 2 working sata ports left, my main 1tb games HDD had just failed, etc. Decided to transplant the rest of my hardware out of my full atx mobo and HAF X full tower monstrosity to a new mAtx board in a smaller case. I'm in love! Coolest case I've ever had. Temps are great, the physical build was easy, cabling is clean and best of all, it weighs almost as much loaded (!) as my HAF X does empty.

Specs:
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H LGA 1155 mAtx motherboard (New)
Intel Core i7-2600K stock on a Corsair H70 in push/pull
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
HIS Radeon HD7970 3GB Reference
Asus Xonar STX
Samsung 830 120GB SSD - OS
Western Digital Blue 1TB - Installs (New)
Samsung F4 2TB - Storage
TP-Link Archer T4U AC adapter & Archer C7 router (New. Upgraded my whole home network while I was at it, new Modem and 150Mbps net upgrade too.)

Pic taken with an S6, not the best, but I never claimed to be a photographer


----------



## RickRockerr

Any suggestions about water temp screen location? At the moment It's just sitting at top of the case. I'm considering about mounting it somewhere in the case. I need one with red backlight so
it goes together with my color scheme.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> Pic taken with an S6, not the best, but I never claimed to be a photographer


I bought an s6 edge recently! I think it has excellent camera.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Any suggestions about water temp screen location? At the moment It's just sitting at top of the case. I'm considering about mounting it somewhere in the case. I need one with red backlight so
> it goes together with my color scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> I bought an s6 edge recently! I think it has excellent camera.


Can't help ya with the temp thing, I myself just use RealTemp and Afterburner, but yes, the S6 does have a great camera! I just haven't figured out how to get better low light pictures, my rooms lighting is "warm" and as you can see I have wood panel walls so it's kind of hard to coax a good picture out of it in here.


----------



## Lordsteve666

So for Xmas I upgraded the fans on my H80i GT to some Corsair SP120 High Performance fans. Got the set-up linked in to Corsair Link but it only shows the max RPM of the fans as 1260 when they should go as high as 2350?
I know Corsair Link can be buggy but it's my personal choice to use as I found other software a pain to get used to and Link in theory lets everything connect fairly easily.

The fans never get that high anyway but i'm not sure I trust the other read-outs if it's showing info I know to be wrong.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

delete this?


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You can fit 2x240 if you use Darkside slim rads. And then you can fit two full-length GPUs if you put the pump in the back section.
> 
> The top rad is seems passive, but with all other fans intake there's enough air pressure in the case to exhaust a healthy amount of air out through the top rad.
> 
> In my son's rig (pic below) they are only 660ti's (2x170W) but he gets sub 50C temps even with all fans running slowly ~600rpm. I'm sure @HookemAZ could properly cool SLI 780s and the i7 if he's willing to accept running the fans at or above 1000rpm.


What Res is that? I am in need one one for my project ( using it for a prop. Not actually liquid cooling )

Also, I want to get the http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125837

But I'm concerned about it fitting. Is there a list of GPUs that will fit?


----------



## belqaizi

it fits


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belqaizi*
> 
> 
> it fits


**** thank god, so thats the one that just got released correct?


----------



## belqaizi

yes the extreme edition but it takes a 2 slot + a bit from the 3rd so you cant add the second for sli


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *belqaizi*
> 
> yes the extreme edition but it takes a 2 slot + a bit from the 3rd so you cant add the second for sli


Fine with me, Going ITx anyways lol. HRNNGH so happy now. Excuse me as I buy the card ^_^


----------



## jacob650

Also for the record ( confirmed before me too)the EVGA 980ti classified won't fit right I just returned it, but did that for other reasons, the 980ti Strix is in route, I'm pretty sure it's big also but I'll confirm here once it arrives, maybe we need to do a list of what does and what does not fit in this case,


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Yeah I was thinking of of removing the hdd cage to give it more airflow and putting an intake fan. Would a static pressure fan be better in this situation?


What kind of motherboard do you have, and where exactly does the M.2 SSD will be, if your removing the HDD cage then you will go with a small fan I guess, Static will be little difficult to make in this case, you will have to modify something, I am actually installing the Modders mesh in the panel where the PSU and all that goes since I'm installing a 240 RAD at that side, it will be pulling air in. I don't know how hot these drives get but I defiantly would want to have some type of cooling, SP fan setup is a good option if it can be achieved but HAF fans will do good as well


----------



## Happehlemons

Hello! I just got an Air 240 and it looks fantastic! I love this case but I have some questions.

I want to put a Titan X inside of it and watercool it because I plan to use it to render scenes out and I'm looking for a solution that will fit into the case with the side panel
(It already is a pretty snug fit with my GTX 970 cables up against the side panel)

How can I fit a watercooled Titan X inside this case? I already know something like this *wouldn't* fit:


But would something like this?


I don't know much about watercooling, but It seems like the way I would need to go when getting into heavy loads of rendering. What else would I need for something like this?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happehlemons*
> 
> Hello! I just got an Air 240 and it looks fantastic! I love this case but I have some questions.
> 
> I want to put a Titan X inside of it and watercool it because I plan to use it to render scenes out and I'm looking for a solution that will fit into the case with the side panel
> (It already is a pretty snug fit with my GTX 970 cables up against the side panel)
> 
> How can I fit a watercooled Titan X inside this case? I already know something like this *wouldn't* fit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But would something like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know much about watercooling, but It seems like the way I would need to go when getting into heavy loads of rendering. What else would I need for something like this?


You would be better to try something like this, it looks to me to be very tight to try and get that to work and it would be extremely expensive. With this adapter from Corsair and an AIO cooler the hoses can run beside the card and won't hit the side panel.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181085&cm_re=Corsair_CB-9060001-WW_Hydro_Series_HG10_A1-_-35-181-085-_-Product




This one might not fit a Titan X but there are other options around that probably would. Maybe this for example - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186095&cm_re=gpu_cooler-_-35-186-095-_-Product

or this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA25V3H33266&cm_re=NZXT_Kraken_G10-_-35-146-037-_-Product


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> What kind of motherboard do you have, and where exactly does the M.2 SSD will be, if your removing the HDD cage then you will go with a small fan I guess, Static will be little difficult to make in this case, you will have to modify something, I am actually installing the Modders mesh in the panel where the PSU and all that goes since I'm installing a 240 RAD at that side, it will be pulling air in. I don't know how hot these drives get but I defiantly would want to have some type of cooling, SP fan setup is a good option if it can be achieved but HAF fans will do good as well


The asrock fatal1ty z170 gaming itx the m.2 port is on the back


it'll be covered by the psu and im afraid it'll generate too much heat and be dangerous. Maybe modding the case so I can put an extra fan close by will work


----------



## buddynho

http://allegro.pl/msi-radeon-r9-380-4gb-gddr5-256-bit-fv-vat-bcm-i5897751649.html

guys will this card with into the case? i want to buy it !

mobo will be msi z170 mortar


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Well this Mod might help, Buy a whole new Door from corsairs website, it's only $15. and replace the Glass with the Modders Mesh from MPCtech.com and add some fans on that side. here is what I have done so far
> 
> 
> 
> Cut accordingly using snips, And make some holes/inserts where the Corsair latches go.
> 
> 
> Clean with Laquer thinner, Sand down with 200-220 grit, then wash away using water and soap, dry it. then apply at least 2 layers of primer,
> 
> 
> -After primer dries, apply 3 coats of paint on each side for best glossy results
> 
> 
> -let it dry ( a day for me because of cold temps ) and install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be adding more fan mesh later on, I'm mounting my radiator back there so this mod helped thanks for some members on this thread, of course you can always customize it the way you want, remember when buying the door from corsair your basically buying the main glass side door and using it on the side where you PSU and wiring will be. here is a link for the Fan dust filters
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html?gclid=CNyk3pnWkcoCFQ2QaQod97YL9Q
> 
> The asrock fatal1ty z170 gaming itx the m.2 port is on the back
> 
> 
> it'll be covered by the psu and im afraid it'll generate too much heat and be dangerous. Maybe modding the case so I can put an extra fan close by will work


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happehlemons*
> 
> Hello! I just got an Air 240 and it looks fantastic! I love this case but I have some questions.
> 
> I want to put a Titan X inside of it and watercool it because I plan to use it to render scenes out and I'm looking for a solution that will fit into the case with the side panel
> (It already is a pretty snug fit with my GTX 970 cables up against the side panel)
> 
> How can I fit a watercooled Titan X inside this case? I already know something like this *wouldn't* fit:


Actually, that does fit, but you do have to press down on the side panel to squeeze it in. Believe it or not, I managed to cram 2 of those in my build - one radiator mounted on the top and one on the front. However, I wasn't pleased with the overall aesthetics. Since then, I've moved to a full custom loop.


----------



## toom1h

Hey guys, new to the website. I bought a 240 white for blackfriday. Here is my build.

ASRock Z97M
i5-4690k
ASUS GeFroce GTX 970 Strix
PNY 16gb Ram
PNY 250gb SSD + WD 1TB HDD
SeaSonic 620w PSU
Creative SoundBlaster + ACM

Now the reason I really joined up. As I've somewhat scanned through people have mentioned the ASUS not fitting right. Currently it bows the clear side a little, mostly because it's hitting one of the radiator lines. I was looking at the N970 from Corsair or the NZXT G10. From what I've seen the G10 sits even higher than my radiator lines, but people have been posting a lot of success. Is it just because the ASUS is so much taller?
I'm thinking I need to just go with the N970 + Corsair H55 and I'll be good.

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Happehlemons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wovie*
> 
> Actually, that does fit, but you do have to press down on the side panel to squeeze it in. Believe it or not, I managed to cram 2 of those in my build - one radiator mounted on the top and one on the front. However, I wasn't pleased with the overall aesthetics. Since then, I've moved to a full custom loop.


Really good to know, I've got an Asus VII Gene, do you think the heatsink around the CPU would prevent the radiator at the top from fitting? I have an H100i radiator that already takes up the front of the case.


----------



## wovie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happehlemons*
> 
> Really good to know, I've got an Asus VII Gene, do you think the heatsink around the CPU would prevent the radiator at the top from fitting? I have an H100i radiator that already takes up the front of the case.


Yeah it might interfere. If you have room on the bottom maybe you could mount it there?


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happehlemons*
> 
> Hello! I just got an Air 240 and it looks fantastic! I love this case but I have some questions.
> 
> I want to put a Titan X inside of it and watercool it because I plan to use it to render scenes out and I'm looking for a solution that will fit into the case with the side panel
> (It already is a pretty snug fit with my GTX 970 cables up against the side panel)
> 
> How can I fit a watercooled Titan X inside this case? I already know something like this *wouldn't* fit:
> 
> 
> I don't know much about watercooling, but It seems like the way I would need to go when getting into heavy loads of rendering. What else would I need for something like this?


I was able to fit a Titan X with the HG10 980 bracket in my case with a H75. The bracket was bad though and wouldn't make contact with the gpu right and bent the card a bit too much. Seems corsair sorted it out and is selling the bracket again, but in that while I sold the Titan X and bought a Corsair Hydro 980ti and it also fit.

So I'm pretty sure the EVGA AIO Titan x would fit also.

Titan X with HG10 Bracket and H75:


Corsir Hydro 980ti (same sized radiator as EVGA I believe):


----------



## eeikcud

I'm planning to build a watercooling system with a matx board. Just wondering since the top, I can only fit a radiator and no fans, is it possible to put a shroud to fit a 90mm fan? Would that effect or improve the improvement? The shroud would look like this https://files.pccasegear.com/UserFiles/BP-FA1208090-BK-l1.jpg. I'm planning to have 240 front, 240 top and I'm still thinking if I should get a 120 to the opposite side. I'll be running a 5960x, 1 gtx980ti but do plan to get a 2nd one later. Reading and seeing all these air 240 builds made me dip into the watercooling binge spending haha


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Smaller fans would probably not be worth the effort - and that is if they even fit at all.

As an alternative crazy idea, how about mounting the radiator inside at the top of the case, and the fans for this radiator on the outside top surface? I think the mounts would allow for that. That would require top panel modding but may look pretty bad-ass (maybe).


----------



## adondecoy

I have msi r9 390, when I close the window the temp goes up to 90c at full load heaven benchmark but then i open the window the max temp only 75c, while testing I check with my hand for how the hot air is pushing trough the side of the gpu (the side that facing the window)
what should I do?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> I have msi r9 390, when I close the window the temp goes up to 90c at full load heaven benchmark but then i open the window the max temp only 75c, while testing I check with my hand for how the hot air is pushing trough the side of the gpu (the side that facing the window)
> what should I do?


It seems like you do not have good airflow in your systems, maybe you can start buy giving us an idea of what you have, what airflow setup and maybe a picture. that will be better.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Hey guys, greetings from Amsterdam

I just got this case and all the parts except the CPU and I have some questions. Even though I've browsed through this topic almost back to back, I still feel unsafe about what I've built and would like to get some feedback from you guys.

My build looks like this:
Case: Corsair Air 240
CPU: Intel 6700k (which I plan to OC and keep at 4.5Ghz)
Motherboard: MSI Z170M
GPU: not decided yet, will decide later
CPU cooler: Corsair H105
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4
PSU: Corsair RM650

Now, what I've done is install the PSU, RAM, motherboard and connected all the cables except the fans. My questions are:
1) I've mounted the H105 in the front and removed the fans that came with the case and mounted one of them on the top of the case. So I have the heatsink directly connected to the case, to which I attached (as pictured below), it's two fans in a pull configuration. The case fans from the top (2 of them now), are in a pull configuration. Is this ok for my setup and this case? Is this enough or should I have left the case fans at the front in place and mount the H105 with it's fans right on top of them?
2) I have seen a lot of people using Gigabyte Windforce cards which light up and look awesome. Would those fit in my build?
3) Is there any reason to install a fan for the cables in the other chamber?
4) My motherboard only has 2 fan connectors, is it safe to use a fan splitter for all the fans and connect all of them to one slot on the motherboard?

Thanks in advance for your help, I am a bit unsure of how well I've put things together, even if it isn't my first ever PC build.

DSC01558.JPG 763k .JPG file


IMG_1655.JPG 1235k .JPG file
!


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> I have msi r9 390, when I close the window the temp goes up to 90c at full load heaven benchmark but then i open the window the max temp only 75c, while testing I check with my hand for how the hot air is pushing trough the side of the gpu (the side that facing the window)
> what should I do?


Position your case horizontally. The Air 240 works better airflow wise this way, though u may be sacrificing aesthetics. At least it is drawing more cool air in. U can also try adding 80mm fans to further exhaust the heat.


----------



## airjordantr

I just upgraded H100 to H105 -- and also got a new Gtx980Ti G1 Windforce, waiting to be shipped.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airjordantr*
> 
> Hi, i just built a new system, some of the parts are new, some of the are from my ex system.
> 
> Core i7 6700k
> Asus Maximus Gene VIII
> 32GB Corsair Vengeance Red 2400
> Samsung 850 Pro 512gb Ssd
> Corsair Air 240 - 4*AF120 Red
> 2 x Seagate Barracuda 4tb Sata3
> Corsair H100
> Corsair Tx850 80+ Psu - Red Sleeved Cable
> 
> Now i'm planning to buy a new gpu - Gtx980ti but i wonder which gtx980ti fits and which doesnt. Regarding my research i found that Evga Gtx980ti s except Classified and Kingpin are compatible with Air 240. Do you know other 980Ti s that fit Air 240 without any mod?


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> It seems like you do not have good airflow in your systems, maybe you can start buy giving us an idea of what you have, what airflow setup and maybe a picture. that will be better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> Position your case horizontally. The Air 240 works better airflow wise this way, though u may be sacrificing aesthetics. At least it is drawing more cool air in. U can also try adding 80mm fans to further exhaust the heat.


ok, so long story short I have added 2 slim fans at the bottom then my temps are just fine max full load heaven benchmark and many other games 75c and but I got 80c when playing crysis 3, crazy game really


----------



## jacob650

Well the 980ti strix is actually a little bit bigger than the Classified (in terms of height guess ), but who cares at least i have a water block for it , ill mod the door later that's if i add it, i might leave it open like my last build.











The back plate is really nothing more than aesthetics for this card, unlike other cards like the classy it adds more passive cooling for vrm's and memory, plus with the water block installed, it also doesn't add extra support for the card. so i ended up using it for looks, but i will be adding thermal padding later on to see if that helps with passively cooling the cards board.


as you see,This card is huge for the case, so if your not modding then avoid this card!


You can also see how much it sticks out.


Did my first bend, screwed up a few time but it was fun. Keep trying till you get the hang of it and you will enjoy it


Basically my loop will be Pump>Rad>Gpu>Rad>Cpu>Res (i can do many configurations but i settled for this)


----------



## 303869

Wow Jacob that is a big card for the case (looks nice tho), what are you planning on doing with the door?


----------



## jacob650

I will either make a custom door based off the old one, By modifying part of the door frame from the end where the GPU's SLI connector is at, the frame end of the door will bump into it, for the glass we can make it where it sticks out but I don't know how it looks,reference cards are probably the best routes, last option is really no door, Or just the frame door without the acrylic glass, I always felt better cooling result going that route, I'll save the door project for last, I wanted a higher end card for gaming on a X34 predator so I need that power, yeah I can over clock a reference and what not, maybe I'll go for the Titan X later on , I'll see this cards performance


----------



## 303869

Well will be good to see it when its finished! I would suggest to maybe cut out a square in the acrylic for the length of the card but would probably affect the rigidity of it. I think that would look quite cool though to be honest.


----------



## bad1080

Hi everybody!
I just subscribed so I can ask about the corsair carbide air 240. I have set it up with 3x 3.5" HDD's and 1x 2.5" SSD. The case is facing the window up and when the drives are working they get pretty hot. I installed a fan next to the PSU pulling air in, but I have to run it at max (900 RPM) to make any difference. That's dropping the middle HDD from 46C to 42C. Now I'm wondering if there's a better way of dealing with that... I thought about putting a 80mm fan on the back of the drive cage (mounted to the cover). But before I Frankenstein my case like that I wanted to hear if anyone here has a better way of dealing with 3 hot 3.5" HDD's?!?

Thanks for reading and any help would be much appreciated!

Bad1080


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Well will be good to see it when its finished! I would suggest to maybe cut out a square in the acrylic for the length of the card but would probably affect the rigidity of it. I think that would look quite cool though to be honest.


*updates* I ditched the PETG bending, it's not all that for me, and plus I suck badly in bending, I'll waste a 1000mm tube for a hard angle or something, Plus acrylic is more clear and cleaner to work with at least for me, So I'm utilizing all the extra fittings I have.


I mounted the 750 to where it sits behind the Rad that will sit sideways soon,


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad1080*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I just subscribed so I can ask about the corsair carbide air 240. I have set it up with 3x 3.5" HDD's and 1x 2.5" SSD. The case is facing the window up and when the drives are working they get pretty hot. I installed a fan next to the PSU pulling air in, but I have to run it at max (900 RPM) to make any difference. That's dropping the middle HDD from 46C to 42C. Now I'm wondering if there's a better way of dealing with that... I thought about putting a 80mm fan on the back of the drive cage (mounted to the cover). But before I Frankenstein my case like that I wanted to hear if anyone here has a better way of dealing with 3 hot 3.5" HDD's?!?
> 
> Thanks for reading and any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Bad1080


46C isn't THAT bad really, although I typically aim for 45C or lower. What fan did you mount next to the PSU? I'm assuming its a 120mm mounted to the cover? 900RPM at max seems rather low. My "quiet" fans run at 1100-1200 RPM maxed and the performance (static pressure) fans run at 1600~. I'd look into a better 120mm fan.

I would try NOT to run an 80mm fan because they tend to be noisy and inefficient, but perhaps you can find a decent one that serves it's purpose.

Also, don't worry about the SSD, it won't break from heat, especially in the 45C range. Pretty sure an SSD operating temp extends way up into the 75C range, maybe even higher.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Slight mod to the H75 pump the other day. Took the pump cover and board from a H105 and threw it on, now it lights up!





Sorry, just 2 pics. It's easy though! Just 3 screws to get the cover off of the H105, 3 screws to remove each board, then replace. Done.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> Hey guys, greetings from Amsterdam
> 
> I just got this case and all the parts except the CPU and I have some questions. Even though I've browsed through this topic almost back to back, I still feel unsafe about what I've built and would like to get some feedback from you guys.
> 
> My build looks like this:
> Case: Corsair Air 240
> CPU: Intel 6700k (which I plan to OC and keep at 4.5Ghz)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170M
> GPU: not decided yet, will decide later
> CPU cooler: Corsair H105
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4
> PSU: Corsair RM650
> 
> Now, what I've done is install the PSU, RAM, motherboard and connected all the cables except the fans. My questions are:
> 1) I've mounted the H105 in the front and removed the fans that came with the case and mounted one of them on the top of the case. So I have the heatsink directly connected to the case, to which I attached (as pictured below), it's two fans in a pull configuration. The case fans from the top (2 of them now), are in a pull configuration. Is this ok for my setup and this case? Is this enough or should I have left the case fans at the front in place and mount the H105 with it's fans right on top of them?
> 2) I have seen a lot of people using Gigabyte Windforce cards which light up and look awesome. Would those fit in my build?
> 3) Is there any reason to install a fan for the cables in the other chamber?
> 4) My motherboard only has 2 fan connectors, is it safe to use a fan splitter for all the fans and connect all of them to one slot on the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, I am a bit unsure of how well I've put things together, even if it isn't my first ever PC build.
> 
> DSC01558.JPG 763k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_1655.JPG 1235k .JPG file
> !


Uhm, any tips?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> Hey guys, greetings from Amsterdam
> 
> I just got this case and all the parts except the CPU and I have some questions. Even though I've browsed through this topic almost back to back, I still feel unsafe about what I've built and would like to get some feedback from you guys.
> 
> My build looks like this:
> Case: Corsair Air 240
> CPU: Intel 6700k (which I plan to OC and keep at 4.5Ghz)
> Motherboard: MSI Z170M
> GPU: not decided yet, will decide later
> CPU cooler: Corsair H105
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR4
> PSU: Corsair RM650
> 
> Now, what I've done is install the PSU, RAM, motherboard and connected all the cables except the fans. My questions are:
> 1) I've mounted the H105 in the front and removed the fans that came with the case and mounted one of them on the top of the case. So I have the heatsink directly connected to the case, to which I attached (as pictured below), it's two fans in a pull configuration. The case fans from the top (2 of them now), are in a pull configuration. Is this ok for my setup and this case? Is this enough or should I have left the case fans at the front in place and mount the H105 with it's fans right on top of them?
> 2) I have seen a lot of people using Gigabyte Windforce cards which light up and look awesome. Would those fit in my build?
> 3) Is there any reason to install a fan for the cables in the other chamber?
> 4) My motherboard only has 2 fan connectors, is it safe to use a fan splitter for all the fans and connect all of them to one slot on the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, I am a bit unsure of how well I've put things together, even if it isn't my first ever PC build.
> 
> DSC01558.JPG 763k .JPG file
> 
> 
> IMG_1655.JPG 1235k .JPG file
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, any tips?
Click to expand...

mobo headers are usually 1 amp. add up the amps for the fans and see if it is below 1 amp. give yourself some room also for startup, if the fans are .99 amps it might still damage the header.


----------



## bad1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> 46C isn't THAT bad really, although I typically aim for 45C or lower. What fan did you mount next to the PSU? I'm assuming its a 120mm mounted to the cover? 900RPM at max seems rather low. My "quiet" fans run at 1100-1200 RPM maxed and the performance (static pressure) fans run at 1600~. I'd look into a better 120mm fan.
> 
> I would try NOT to run an 80mm fan because they tend to be noisy and inefficient, but perhaps you can find a decent one that serves it's purpose.
> 
> Also, don't worry about the SSD, it won't break from heat, especially in the 45C range. Pretty sure an SSD operating temp extends way up into the 75C range, maybe even higher.


Thank you very much for your reply! It's not the SSD I'm worried about and I know 46C isn't that bad but I like to keep them around 40C. The fan I tried was an old Cooler Master I had lying around so there's definitely room for improvement there. The cooling of the 3.5" HDD's is the only thing bothering me about this case (besides some of the build quality). The thing is there's almost no room between the drives for air flow, then there's the cables from the PSU and stuff and the fan is off center and 90° angled to the drives.
But I guess it's my only hope Kenobi...

I have 3 to choose from:

Enermax Cluster Advance 120mm
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS 120mm
Arctic F12 PWM 120mm

I wouldn't mind fitting the whole case with the same fans, I was aming for the Arctic Cooling ones since I can get them for half the price or less. Or do you have any objections?

The other thing I was wondering if there's a fan with its own temperature sensor (on a cable) I can tape to the middle drive? Or any other way to achieve something like that without proper fan control!?

I will report back once I updated the fan.

Thanks again!


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad1080*
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply! It's not the SSD I'm worried about and I know 46C isn't that bad but I like to keep them around 40C. The fan I tried was an old Cooler Master I had lying around so there's definitely room for improvement there. The cooling of the 3.5" HDD's is the only thing bothering me about this case (besides some of the build quality). The thing is there's almost no room between the drives for air flow, then there's the cables from the PSU and stuff and the fan is off center and 90° angled to the drives.
> But I guess it's my only hope Kenobi...
> 
> I have 3 to choose from:
> 
> Enermax Cluster Advance 120mm
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS 120mm
> Arctic F12 PWM 120mm
> 
> I wouldn't mind fitting the whole case with the same fans, I was aming for the Arctic Cooling ones since I can get them for half the price or less. Or do you have any objections?
> 
> The other thing I was wondering if there's a fan with its own temperature sensor (on a cable) I can tape to the middle drive? Or any other way to achieve something like that without proper fan control!?
> 
> I will report back once I updated the fan.
> 
> Thanks again!


I don't see an issue with those arctic fans. They put out good air flow and have a good warranty.


----------



## Chromate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*


Cool looking build, I've been wanting to replace my Aquastream with the exact same res/pump combo.
Would you kindly measure the pump/res combo? I cant find the measurement anywhere. Just from the bottom of the pump to the top of the reservoir.


----------



## Elyminator

my air 240 got a bit of a makeover.


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys 2 quick question's for everyone:

1) In the corsair 240 case, if you are running a h100i gtx up at the front of the case in a push/pull configuration with a mini-itx board and a reference gtx 970, can you fit another h100i gtx at the bottom?
The reason i ask is because of the push/pull configuration at front, will the fans or radiator at the bottom not fit or hit the h100i at the front?

This is how it would look without another h100i gtx at the bottom but with a push/pull config h100i gtx at the front:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51j%2BsW9cQmL.jpg

2) Also ... how would i be able to connect 2 x h100i gtx's on just one motherboard if i want both pumps to be controlled via pwm and not run at full speed 24/7 by connecting it to molex.

Thanks!


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad1080*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> I just subscribed so I can ask about the corsair carbide air 240. I have set it up with 3x 3.5" HDD's and 1x 2.5" SSD. The case is facing the window up and when the drives are working they get pretty hot. I installed a fan next to the PSU pulling air in, but I have to run it at max (900 RPM) to make any difference. That's dropping the middle HDD from 46C to 42C. Now I'm wondering if there's a better way of dealing with that... I thought about putting a 80mm fan on the back of the drive cage (mounted to the cover). But before I Frankenstein my case like that I wanted to hear if anyone here has a better way of dealing with 3 hot 3.5" HDD's?!?
> 
> Thanks for reading and any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Bad1080


placing 3x 3.5 inch at the same time is bad, read about it here http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132221

you can try out something like this


moving one hdd at the the bottom like that to make space


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys 2 quick question's for everyone:

1) In the corsair 240 case, if you are running a h100i gtx up at the front of the case in a push/pull configuration with a mini-itx board and a reference gtx 970, can you fit another h100i gtx at the bottom?
The reason i ask is because of the push/pull configuration at front, will the fans or radiator at the bottom not fit or hit the h100i at the front?

This is how it would look without another h100i gtx at the bottom but with a push/pull config h100i gtx at the front:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51j%2BsW9cQmL.jpg

2) Also ... how would i be able to connect 2 x h100i gtx's on just one motherboard if i want both pumps to be controlled via pwm and not run at full speed 24/7 by connecting it to molex.

Thanks!


----------



## bad1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> placing 3x 3.5 inch at the same time is bad, read about it here http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=132221
> 
> you can try out something like this
> [IMG/IMG]
> 
> moving one hdd at the the bottom like that to make space


Thank you for your answer!
That seems like a last resort move if nothing else works and right before I'll go and hunch back an 80mm fan to the back of the case. My other thought was something similar, upgrading one HDD to an 8TB drives to get rid of the middle one at all - sadly that would set me back ~200 quid...


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad1080*
> 
> Thank you for your answer!
> That seems like a last resort move if nothing else works and right before I'll go and hunch back an 80mm fan to the back of the case. My other thought was something similar, upgrading one HDD to an 8TB drives to get rid of the middle one at all - sadly that would set me back ~200 quid...


I personally recommend you to try that first since it will only cost you 0$


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromate*
> 
> Cool looking build, I've been wanting to replace my Aquastream with the exact same res/pump combo.
> Would you kindly measure the pump/res combo? I cant find the measurement anywhere. Just from the bottom of the pump to the top of the reservoir.


I'll try tomorrow, ran into a problem today, I think one Rad is busted, leaking!!! man so upset I was almost done with the loop, now I'll be delayed waiting on another Rad,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> 
> my air 240 got a bit of a makeover.


nice case, wish I could just bend better.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I'll try tomorrow, ran into a problem today, I think one Rad is busted, leaking!!! man so upset I was almost done with the loop, now I'll be delayed waiting on another Rad,
> nice case, wish I could just bend better.[/quote
> 
> It certainly took a lot of work. also the camera hides a lot.]


----------



## DaClownie

Given the constraints of this case... I'm going to go with bending some tube to get it all going and routed neatly. Anyone know of any guides or how tos that explain it well? Might copy some of the builds here and go for that double 240mm radiator to allow for a SLI/CFX card in the future


----------



## Elyminator

The bigest thing was be care ful about gettin it too hot. And buy double what you need. I foud i fould get 1 tube done so iy fit but maybe had an ugly bend or two and then i would re do it and knock it out perfect.


----------



## rpnp7

Anyone here who has a mini-itx mobo in the corsair 240 can tell me how much room you have below the gpu in exact millimeters if possible? So from the bottom of the gpu to the bottom of the inside of the case.
Needed to know as i was planning on being able to get a 240mm radiator with 2 fans to fit under the gpu if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

^^ Same as anyone with a mATX board and GPU in slot 1. Slot positions are standard and do not depend on motherboard type.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> ^^ Same as anyone with a mATX board and GPU in slot 1. Slot positions are standard and do not depend on motherboard type.


Outstanding liquid cooling radiator support

The Air 240 has pre-spaced holes for 240mm radiators on the top, bottom, and front. If you're using a Mini-ITX motherboard, you can add both front and bottom 240mm radiators. If you're using a MicroATX motherboard with dual GPUs, you can install a front 240mm radiator.

http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/carbide-series-air-240-arctic-white-high-airflow-micro-atx-and-mini-itx-pc-case

^^ Has me a little confused.

Either way, still wondering if i can have a radiator and fan below 1 gpu in corsair 240.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bad1080*
> 
> Thank you for your answer!
> That seems like a last resort move if nothing else works and right before I'll go and hunch back an 80mm fan to the back of the case. My other thought was something similar, upgrading one HDD to an 8TB drives to get rid of the middle one at all - sadly that would set me back ~200 quid...


I would recommend you to keep your HDD-s well below 40°C... i had some WD's dying because of the heat of the gpu too... You problem is also, that you tried to pull in air on the back, where typically all the heat is dumped out. You cant get cold air from there, just warm, and a lot of dust. You need to mount a 120mm intake at the bottom beside the psu, where it is meant to be, and apply an 80mm fan on the back grille behind the hdd case, blowing out. Results will be much better, but i also have to agree, that 3x3.5" drives are a lot for this case...


----------



## rpnp7

Can anyone provide me the measurements of the yellow and purple arrow?

1) Yellow arrow (bottom of GPU to the inside bottom of the case {bottom metal not filter}) - as exact as possible please (mm).
2) Purple arrow (from the back of the case to touching the fan in a push/pull config installed at the front) - as exact as possible please (mm).

Thanks!


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide me the measurements of the yellow and purple arrow?
> 
> 1) Yellow arrow (bottom of GPU to the inside bottom of the case {bottom metal not filter}) - as exact as possible please (mm).
> 2) Purple arrow (from the back of the case to touching the fan in a push/pull config installed at the front) - as exact as possible please (mm).
> 
> Thanks!


3" yellow line, about 12" purple line, ( convert to mm I had a small inch tape measure )


----------



## tizdaz

Hi guys, im almost done building my new rig..

Carbide 240 case
Triton AIO WC kit with red dye
Be Quiet! 630 PSU
MSI Night Elf mobo
16GB DDR4 2133 red Ripjaw ram (4x4 sticks)
I5 6600k 1151 CPU
Gainward GTX 970 4GB ref card
500GB & 250GB Samsung EVO SSD's

Ive also got few other bits n bobs for it, will post pics soon as build almost complete, i originally bought an MSI R9 380 4GB card, but didnt fit case, so swapped it for a GTX 970 for extra few quid and it fits nicely 

Really great forum this so you be hearing alot more from mois!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> 3" yellow line, about 12" purple line, ( convert to mm I had a small inch tape measure )


Just making sure, this is for the corsair carbide air 240 correct?
Just making sure because it seems from your display pic you have the air 540.

Thanks!


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Just making sure, this is for the corsair carbide air 240 correct?
> Just making sure because it seems from your display pic you have the air 540.
> 
> Thanks!


trust me I'm working all day on a 240 plus I have two cases not one,just encase I screw up, You can even fit a 240 Rad at the bottom, front or the rear, I'll upload pics soon on my progress


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> trust me I'm working all day on a 240 plus I have two cases not one,just encase I screw up, You can even fit a 240 Rad at the bottom, front or the rear, I'll upload pics soon on my progress


Just trying to find out if i can fit a 240mm rad at the bottom if the front rad has a push/pull config 240rad setup because that will bring the front fans closer and leave less room for the bottom 240rad in terms of length.

Also from your experince how should i connect 2 AIO's to a mini-itx motherboard?
My mobo: Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact Mini-ITX

Im planning on using one 240mm AIO for my cpu cooler (front 240mm rad with 4 fans {push/pull} - corsair h100i gtx) & another 240mm AIO cooler at the bottom for my GPU.
But i have no idea how to connect all this.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Just trying to find out if i can fit a 240mm rad at the bottom if the front rad has a push/pull config 240rad setup because that will bring the front fans closer and leave less room for the bottom 240rad in terms of length.


if you flip the case looking at the bottom you can Dremel the lines connecting the fans to the case and extended the position of the rad all the way to end of the case, I'll tak some measurements and see if it's possible


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> if you flip the case looking at the bottom you can Dremel the lines connecting the fans to the case and extended the position of the rad all the way to end if the case, I'll tak some measurements and see if it's possible


Thanks i would really appreciate that!
I don't want to drill or cut or anything if possible.

The front corsair h100i gtx takes all it's power from the motherboard as it doesn't have a sata or molex connection to connect to a psu. So obviously this will have to be connected to the motherboards CPU_Fan Header.

That leaves me with 1 chassis fan & the mobo comes with a fan extension pcb card: http://oi58.tinypic.com/2dax3z6.jpg

Now I'm not very knowledgeable with all this so i really need your help. I will tell you my entire setup & if you can tell me where to connect what i'd love you for that! Mostly very confused in regards to plugging in the pumps where & why. I want my system to be as quiet as possible hence i dont want my pumps to be running on 100% speed 24/7, hence why i don't want to connect them straight to the psu. Although i've heard alot of people say pumps should always just be left alone running at 100%. So again confused with that.

Intel 6700k
asus rog maximus viii impact mini-itx
16gb ram
corsair h100i gtx (push/pull = 4 fans total) - no psu connection available - mounting at front
corsair h105 (pull = 2 fans total) - no psu connection available - trying to mount at bottom
2 x 80mm fans at the back
2 x 120mm at top
nvidia gtx 970 reference blower style
evga g2 650w gold


----------



## jacob650

Im done with my loop setup, Just running it with some distilled water alone to prep it up, I also used Primochill system prep ( don't know if it work or not but tried it before and didn't have issues) after running it all day today I'll go ahead and change the fluid to EK's red, I'm changing my Sleeving to Black and red to see which looks better,


Talk about wire management, get to that later



Before I flush and fill up again, I wanted to make sure the system posts, and it sure was a relief, Also my Rad wasn't busted it was my pump, The Bitspower mod it had wasn't on right, to bad I already ordered another Rad. oh well.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Im done with my loop setup, Just running it with some distilled water alone to prep it up, I also used Primochill system prep ( don't know if it work or not but tried it before and didn't have issues) after running it all day today I'll go ahead and change the fluid to EK's red, I'm changing my Sleeving to Black and red to see which looks better,
> 
> 
> Talk about wire management, get to that later
> 
> 
> 
> Before I flush and fill up again, I wanted to make sure the system posts, and it sure was a relief, Also my Rad wasn't busted it was my pump, The Bitspower mod it had wasn't on right, to bad I already ordered another Rad. oh well.


Sick build bro.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Thanks i would really appreciate that!
> I don't want to drill or cut or anything if possible.
> 
> The front corsair h100i gtx takes all it's power from the motherboard as it doesn't have a sata or molex connection to connect to a psu. So obviously this will have to be connected to the motherboards CPU_Fan Header.
> 
> That leaves me with 1 chassis fan & the mobo comes with a fan extension pcb card: http://oi58.tinypic.com/2dax3z6.jpg
> 
> Now I'm not very knowledgeable with all this so i really need your help. I will tell you my entire setup & if you can tell me where to connect what i'd love you for that! Mostly very confused in regards to plugging in the pumps where & why. I want my system to be as quiet as possible hence i dont want my pumps to be running on 100% speed 24/7, hence why i don't want to connect them straight to the psu. Although i've heard alot of people say pumps should always just be left alone running at 100%. So again confused with that.
> 
> Intel 6700k
> asus rog maximus viii impact mini-itx
> 16gb ram
> corsair h100i gtx (push/pull = 4 fans total) - no psu connection available - mounting at front
> corsair h105 (pull = 2 fans total) - no psu connection available - trying to mount at bottom
> 2 x 80mm fans at the back
> 2 x 120mm at top
> nvidia gtx 970 reference blower style
> evga g2 650w gold


You have similar components as i do, well for the Pump i have it on Max and it is loud when there is air bubbles in the system after all the air bubbles clear its really silent , here is exactly what i got

For the fans i will be connecting 2x Rad fans to the main CPU fan header using a 2-way splitter, same will be done on the other Rad fans but using the chasis fan header, the extra 4 fans i have at the top and bottom case will be connected to the Fan extension header that was provided with the Mobo, This way using the software Asus provides i can control the CPU fans and the GPU fans ( Rad that feed to it ) separately, i also can control the top and bottom exhaust fans threw the software. complicated maybe? normally i keep all fans running quite and when i game i fire them up all the way, the sound of gaming will overwhelm the fans noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Sick build bro.


Thanks man, this is one heck of a case to play around with. and not even done. i have to wait on custom sleeved wire for the Mobo and much more. will be adding NZXT Hue+ kit soon also. but first the main stuff.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> You have similar components as i do, well for the Pump i have it on Max and it is loud when there is air bubbles in the system after all the air bubbles clear its really silent , here is exactly what i got
> 
> For the fans i will be connecting 2x Rad fans to the main CPU fan header using a 2-way splitter, same will be done on the other Rad fans but using the chasis fan header, the extra 4 fans i have at the top and bottom case will be connected to the Fan extension header that was provided with the Mobo, This way using the software Asus provides i can control the CPU fans and the GPU fans ( Rad that feed to it ) separately, i also can control the top and bottom exhaust fans threw the software. complicated maybe? normally i keep all fans running quite and when i game i fire them up all the way, the sound of gaming will overwhelm the fans noise.
> Thanks man, this is one heck of a case to play around with. and not even done. i have to wait on custom sleeved wire for the Mobo and much more. will be adding NZXT Hue+ kit soon also. but first the main stuff.


How the hell do we mount that asus fan extension pcb card that came with the mobo?
You can't mount it to the mobo itself, been looking everywhere for that information.
i heard you can mount it on a 3.5" drive bay, but I'm not sure. Also it's height is higher then a hdd so i don't even know if it'll fit in the 3.5 drive bay slot.

By the way, the corsair h100i gtx has a 3-pin connector that goes into the cpu_fan header. Does this mean that no matter what, the pump will be going on 100% speed regardless if i were to plug it in to the cpu_fan header or straight to the psu?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> How the hell do we mount that asus fan extension pcb card that came with the mobo?
> You can't mount it to the mobo itself, been looking everywhere for that information.
> i heard you can mount it on a 3.5" drive bay, but I'm not sure. Also it's height is higher then a hdd so i don't even know if it'll fit in the 3.5 drive bay slot.
> 
> By the way, the corsair h100i gtx has a 3-pin connector that goes into the cpu_fan header. Does this mean that no matter what, the pump will be going on 100% speed regardless if i were to plug it in to the cpu_fan header or straight to the psu?


Oh i have a nice place for it post pics later, plus im mounting it in the rear so looks is not an issue, you can also Velcro that sucker somewhere, im uploading two videos showing you the sound of the Pump before and after all Air bubbles removed. running at max, my build i did back in 2013 had the Alphacool pump with a EK top, and i ran it max for like 3 years with no issues and i have 360Rad,240Rad,CPU,VRM,2xGPU's. we will see how this one holds up, so far it seems pretty strong. BY far the one of te hardest Fitting connection i ran into was the final Loop going back to the reservoir, after i mounted the Rad in the back i bled to get it hooked up right lol.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Oh i have a nice place for it post pics later, plus im mounting it in the rear so looks is not an issue, you can also Velcro that sucker somewhere, im uploading two videos showing you the sound of the Pump before and after all Air bubbles removed. running at max, my build i did back in 2013 had the Alphacool pump with a EK top, and i ran it max for like 3 years with no issues and i have 360Rad,240Rad,CPU,VRM,2xGPU's. we will see how this one holds up, so far it seems pretty strong. BY far the one of te hardest Fitting connection i ran into was the final Loop going back to the reservoir, after i mounted the Rad in the back i bled to get it hooked up right lol.


Thanks bro.
Yeah I've bled many times getting **** into my evga hadron air. That case is the most piece of **** case that has ever been built. The PSU inside makes so much noise even while web surfing it sounded like a blow dryer.

Your build is a straight up beast.

Also are you trying to say that a pump being a 100% speed is not a big deal in terms of noise? Like you can barely even hear it at 100%?


----------



## jacob650

Here is The Pump screaming, air bubbles everywhere for some reason you can hear the Pump more than normal,


And Here is where it gets quite, right after running it for more than 30 min all bubble skind of cleared and it was silent, after that its all good,


Video quality is not the best using Photobucket, Youtubes videos at 60FPS will be for later. This build is no where near what the real Pro's have out there. Props to them for inspiring small people like me







Fixed links


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Here is The Pump screaming, air bubbles everywhere for some reason you can hear the Pump more than normal,
> 
> 
> And Here is where it gets quite, right after running it for more than 30 min all bubble skind of cleared and it was silent, after that its all good,
> 
> 
> Video quality is not the best using Photobucket, Youtubes videos at 60FPS will be for later. This build is no where near what the real Pro's have out there. Props to them for inspiring small people like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed links


Simply amazing, great to see the fluid flowing through the system. Simply makes you want to do the exact same build haha, sadly i can't hence I'm happy with a simple AIO cooler.
Can't wait to see the finished build & benchmarks & pictures.

This is what i want to do with my reference nvidia Gtx 970:
http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/gtx980-sycom-1.jpg

You get to keep the reference led logo & liquid cool it.
Sadly I'm trying to figure out the maximum size of pump that fits inside the gpu as i want to run a 240mm rad and not a 120mm rad.
Also don't know if you can do this with a gtx 970 or not, only seen it done with gtx 980's, 980ti's and titan x's on this thread here:
http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-and-980-hybrid-cooler-official-thread-m2327117-p23.aspx#2364541

This is why i needed the exact measurements below the gpu etc ...


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Simply amazing, great to see the fluid flowing through the system. Simply makes you want to do the exact same build haha, sadly i can't hence I'm happy with a simple AIO cooler.
> Can't wait to see the finished build & benchmarks & pictures.
> 
> This is what i want to do with my reference nvidia Gtx 970:
> http://cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/gtx980-sycom-1.jpg
> 
> You get to keep the reference led logo & liquid cool it.
> Sadly i I'm trying to figure out the maximum size of pump that fits inside the gpu as i want to run a 240mm rad and not a 120mm rad.
> Also don't know if you can do this with a gtx 970 or not, only seen it done with gtx 980's, 980ti's and titan x's on this thread here:
> http://forums.evga.com/Titan-X-and-980-hybrid-cooler-official-thread-m2327117-p23.aspx#2364541


Which pump are you going to use, are you doing a custom loop setup? i forgot to get measurements on my pump will do that later today when i get back to my shop.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Which pump are you going to use, are you doing a custom loop setup? i forgot to get measurements on my pump will do that later today when i get back to my shop.


Explained in the previous post.
So 1 x 240mm radiator (corsair h105 - which i dont think will fit cuz someone told me there is only 2 1/4" below the gpu not 3") + 2 fans at the bottom & 1 x 240mm radiator (corsair h100i gtx) & 4 fans at the front.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Explained in the previous post.
> So 1 x 240mm radiator (corsair h105 - which i dont think will fit cuz someone told me there is only 2 1/4" below the gpu not 3") + 2 fans at the bottom & 1 x 240mm radiator (corsair h100i gtx) & 4 fans at the front.


Ok I see now, I measured 3" using my card and block but your measurements is more accurate with that card, as for the ext fan header here is where I put it, now you might have better places to put it . it all depends on your configuration,


you can connect both Rad fans to the CPU header and chassis using a 2-way splitter on each 2 fans, that's whAt I did, as for the other fans in the case I connected them to the ext header, since they are exhaust fans,


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Explained in the previous post.
> So 1 x 240mm radiator (corsair h105 - which i dont think will fit cuz someone told me there is only 2 1/4" below the gpu not 3") + 2 fans at the bottom & 1 x 240mm radiator (corsair h100i gtx) & 4 fans at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I see now, I measured 3" using my card and block but your measurements is more accurate with that card, as for the ext fan header here is where I put it, now you might have better places to put it . it all depends on your configuration,
> 
> 
> you can connect both Rad fans to the CPU header and chassis using a 2-way splitter on each 2 fans, that's whAt I did, as for the other fans in the case I connected them to the ext header, since they are exhaust fans,
Click to expand...

I'm loving the style on your build, do you have a part list/build log anywhere listed other than scattered through this thread?

In particular: Radiators/fans/reservoir.

I have a D5 vario pump I had planned on using for this, and yours looks to be a d5 vario mounted res?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm loving the style on your build, do you have a part list/build log anywhere listed other than scattered through this thread?
> 
> In particular: Radiators/fans/reservoir.
> 
> I have a D5 vario pump I had planned on using for this, and yours looks to be a d5 vario mounted res?


yes I have everything posted on the ROG forums, For some reason I can't connect to the website now to post a link, I will be updating that also soon. I have the Swiftech MCP-655B Or Performance-PCs Über 655 Fully Modded (D5) 12 VDC Water Pump
Model: UBER655-WH

as for the Rads they are EKWB Dual 240 Rads, as for the fans I'll have to go back and find exactly which ones as they all look alike sometimes but are different, corsair of course


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm loving the style on your build, do you have a part list/build log anywhere listed other than scattered through this thread?
> 
> In particular: Radiators/fans/reservoir.
> 
> I have a D5 vario pump I had planned on using for this, and yours looks to be a d5 vario mounted res?
> 
> 
> 
> yes I have everything posted on the ROG forums, For some reason I can't connect to the website now to post a link, I will be updating that also soon. I have the Swiftech MCP-655B Or Performance-PCs Über 655 Fully Modded (D5) 12 VDC Water Pump
> Model: UBER655-WH
> 
> as for the Rads they are EKWB Dual 240 Rads, as for the fans I'll have to go back and find exactly which ones as they all look alike sometimes but are different, corsair of course
Click to expand...

Are the EK radiators preferable over alphacool or xspc? Last time I did a build, XSPC RX line was considered one of the top radiators


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Are the EK radiators preferable over alphacool or xspc? Last time I did a build, XSPC RX line was considered one of the top radiators


I would agree on XSPC, the difference in temps is 3-5C but non the less I went with EK simply because of asthtics, I like the solid flat sides. or I was getting the XSPC first and they were white I believe and what happen was Performance PCS only had 1 240 XSPC Rad in stock and as always rushing I went to EK, should of waited but I had EK before and never had issues, matter of fact past builds I did years ago using EK rads still running strong till this day. don't know much about Alphacool to be honest, I kind of rushed this build and didn't take into consideration more and different options, But hopefully these new EK rads perform well. Can't wait to finish because over clocking is even more fun! tidiuos but fun!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Ok I see now, I measured 3" using my card and block but your measurements is more accurate with that card, as for the ext fan header here is where I put it, now you might have better places to put it . it all depends on your configuration,
> 
> 
> you can connect both Rad fans to the CPU header and chassis using a 2-way splitter on each 2 fans, that's whAt I did, as for the other fans in the case I connected them to the ext header, since they are exhaust fans,


From the picture it looks like your fan extension pcb card is floating, how have you fixed it? velcro?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> From the picture it looks like your fan extension pcb card is floating, how have you fixed it? velcro?


No I actually took advantage of the case, I used a small black flat end Screw which I screwed in from beneath the Mobo which went threw the case and in the bottom of the ext board, held it right and has a stealthy look, Here is another Pic, zoom in if you can and you will see the bottom screw,


----------



## jacob650

Here is my build log for who ever is interested, i will be updating it as soon as more parts and work is in.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?81485-Maximus-VIII-iMpact-Build


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> No I actually took advantage of the case, I used a small black flat end Screw which I screwed in from beneath the Mobo which went threw the case and in the bottom of the ext board, held it right and has a stealthy look, Here is another Pic, zoom in if you can and you will see the bottom screw,


yeah i can see it now, gotta find where that location is beneath the motherboard before i fix the motherboard up.
Wish i had black sleeving for all my cables. So expensive here, have to buy them for $100 from here:
http://www.ncix.com/detail/cablemod-e-series-g2-p2-f4-106709.htm


----------



## jacob650

Here is some updates using EK's fluid



After the fluid settled



Small Video


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*


This is incredible to me! I want to do something very similar in a 540 someday, love the tube runs, and although I'm sick of red ROG builds this is awesome!


----------



## DaClownie

Looks sharp, man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is incredible to me! I want to do something very similar in a 540 someday, love the tube runs, and although I'm sick of red ROG builds this is awesome!
Click to expand...

It's hard NOT to do a red build now, with so many of the good mATX and Micro-ITX boards being black/red. Having the same issue in my head with the Z170MX-Gaming 5 from gigabyte right now too lol


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Looks sharp, man.
> It's hard NOT to do a red build now, with so many of the good mATX and Micro-ITX boards being black/red. Having the same issue in my head with the Z170MX-Gaming 5 from gigabyte right now too lol










Im laughing literately on this, It is realy hard not to i mean for the mATX Boards out there you have these.

-Asus Maximus Viii ROG ** RED Black theme**
-GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170N ** RED Black & white**
-ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Z170 ** RED Black & white**
-MSI Gaming Z170I Gaming Pro ** RED Black**
-EVGA Z170 Stinger ** Black** ( you might get away with another color on this one)
-ASUS H110I-PLUS ** Black & maybe Gold?**

So far i don't know any mATX Z170 chipset Mobo's with other colors. Of curse you can always remove some components on the motherboard and paint like many other did but then again our options are limited to might as well RED and black and some bling lol.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Looks sharp, man.
> It's hard NOT to do a red build now, with so many of the good mATX and Micro-ITX boards being black/red. Having the same issue in my head with the Z170MX-Gaming 5 from gigabyte right now too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im laughing literately on this, It is realy hard not to i mean for the mATX Boards out there you have these.
> 
> -Asus Maximus Viii ROG ** RED Black theme**
> -GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170N ** RED Black & white**
> -ASRock Fatal1ty Gaming Z170 ** RED Black & white**
> -MSI Gaming Z170I Gaming Pro ** RED Black**
> -EVGA Z170 Stinger ** Black** ( you might get away with another color on this one)
> -ASUS H110I-PLUS ** Black & maybe Gold?**
> 
> So far i don't know any mATX Z170 chipset Mobo's with other colors. Of curse you can always remove some components on the motherboard and paint like many other did but then again our options are limited to might as well RED and black and some bling lol.
Click to expand...

Luckily we are starting to see RGB mobos coming out so that should help give a little more choice down the road.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Luckily we are starting to see RGB mobos coming out so that should help give a little more choice down the road.


I had the Maximus V Formula and loved it, i wanted the VIII Formula so bad and i think Asus did A-OK! on adding RGB, You can go with almost any color theme you like! Oh well this will me my mATX build as i always wanted one, ill do SLI with the VII Formula for a more extreme build, my plans was to do a mATX and a ATX build later on.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I had the Maximus V Formula and loved it, i wanted the VIII Formula so bad and i think Asus did A-OK! on adding RGB, You can go with almost any color theme you like! Oh well this will me my mATX build as i always wanted one, ill do SLI with the VII Formula for a more extreme build, my plans was to do a mATX and a ATX build later on.


Jacob what's the interior horizontal measurement of the case to the exact millimeter?
So from the rear back interrior of the case to the front interior.

Wondering if you can fit a 279mm gpu & still have a h100i gtx with 4 fans up front.
h100i gtx radiator = 30mm, 4 fans = 2 x 25mm = 50mm. Total = 80mm gone from the front.

Need at-least 280mm of interior room left for the 279mm card:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#kf


----------



## 303869

Jacob, your build is looking sweet! great job


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Jacob what's the interior horizontal measurement of the case to the exact millimeter?
> So from the rear back interrior of the case to the front interior.
> 
> Wondering if you can fit a 279mm gpu & still have a h100i gtx with 4 fans up front.
> h100i gtx radiator = 30mm, 4 fans = 2 x 25mm = 50mm. Total = 80mm gone from the front.
> 
> Need at-least 280mm of interior room left for the 279mm card:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#kf


It is exactly 279mm, i see why many get the Gigabyte using this case, it fits! my cards Height is just to much add to that the EKFC link and it really sticks out, i should of gt the matrix with a bitspower block but i had no idea the blocks were made for the card. and added a PCIe extension and sat it flat at the bottom of the case like this guy right here

But i have about 25mm from the end of the card to my Rad, i can fit another 2 fans on the rad in push and pull config, but it will be a really tight fit at the bottom fan, slim fans if there is any will work good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Jacob, your build is looking sweet! great job


Thanks man! love to share perhaps ill help someone


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> It is exactly 279mm, i see why many get the Gigabyte using this case, it fits! my cards Height is just to much add to that the EKFC link and it really sticks out, i should of gt the matrix with a bitspower block but i had no idea the blocks were made for the card. and added a PCIe extension and sat it flat at the bottom of the case like this guy right here
> 
> But i have about 25mm from the end of the card to my Rad, i can fit another 2 fans on the rad in push and pull config, but it will be a really tight fit at the bottom fan, slim fans if there is any will work good.
> Thanks man! love to share perhaps ill help someone


How will i go about installing the card though if it's a complete exact fit?
what to install first? what to install 2nd? how to go about installing the card?

if you are doing a push/pull config at the front of the case, do the front fans get screwed in from the outside of the case or inside?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

That's one sweet build, and it really shows what this case is capable of.

How do all you watercooling-builders go about the GPU's terminal(s) and the side panel? Just leave it open?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> How will i go about installing the card though if it's a complete exact fit?
> what to install first? what to install 2nd? how to go about installing the card?
> 
> if you are doing a push/pull config at the front of the case, do the front fans get screwed in from the outside of the case or inside?


I would install the Rad first, but you can try both for fitment, You would want to put the fans on the rad first starting from the internal side of the case facing the GPU, as for the fans on the outer side of the rad facing the front of the case you will need to screw those fans in place threw the frame of the case >fan>rad but i wont worry much about Push and pull config as the performance gains is small.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> That's one sweet build, and it really shows what this case is capable of.
> 
> How do all you watercooling-builders go about the GPU's terminal(s) and the side panel? Just leave it open?


Im planning on doing a custom Side panel tempered glass setup. and mount it on like 




Now it will be somewhat open but im happy with that.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Ah, the stand-offs. That should indeed look awesome.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I would install the Rad first, but you can try both for fitment, You would want to put the fans on the rad first starting from the internal side of the case facing the GPU, as for the fans on the outer side of the rad facing the front of the case you will need to screw those fans in place threw the frame of the case >fan>rad but i wont worry much about Push and pull config as the performance gains is small.
> Im planning on doing a custom Side panel tempered glass setup. and mount it on like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it will be somewhat open but im happy with that.


SO the fans on the outer side of the rad facing the front of the case, can they be screwed in from the outside of the case by taking the front off the case?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> That's one sweet build, and it really shows what this case is capable of.
> 
> How do all you watercooling-builders go about the GPU's terminal(s) and the side panel? Just leave it open?



offset with magnets that actually hold the panel on.


----------



## jacob650

That will work also using magnets, Mines sticks out slightly more so I'll have to see,
here is some pics with the custom rear door done and added filter mesh using magnets from inside the panel, since I had an extra door panel I used the fan filter mesh and magnet strips to crest one full one and it was perfect!


here is another front shot still missing some interior wires for the power header and what not,waiting on those to arrive, I'm doing some benchmarks now and tweaking the OS, installing RGB LEDs to bring it out soon.


----------



## retrorecall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> Hi All, new to the forum, just moved all my watercooled gear from my Air 540 into this White Air 240 case. Had to swap a few things, ATX down to mini ITX board etc but loving the new compact version.
> 
> Was quite a squeeze getting 3 rads in her...
> 
> Specs
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX 760i
> Mainboard: ASUS RoG Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: i7 4790k
> GPU: MSI GTX 970 4GB
> RAM: 16GB HyperX Fury 1866MHz
> SSD: Corsair GS 240GB
> HDD: WD Red 2TB
> CPU Waterblock: Watercool Heatkiller IV Pro
> GPU Waterblock: EK Water Blocks EK-FC970 GTX TF5
> Pump, Top + Reservoir: EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM X-RES 100
> Radiators: 1 x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 1 x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 240mm 1 x EK-CoolStream XE 120
> Radiator Fans: 5 x Corsair SP120 (4 x Quiet series , 1 x Red LED)
> Case Fans: 2 x Arctic F8 80mm + 1 x BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
> Tubing: Primochill Primoflex Advanced Tubing 13/10 - White
> Coolant: Mayhems X1 - Oil Black Concentrate
> Fittings: EK Black Nickel (mostly, ran out inside the back but no-one will notice.. )


cool build man, I can't believe you got all that stuff in there! I'm thinking of doing coolign on an SLI gtx 970 in the future and was wondering if you had issues with the glass panel on the door? I see in your pic the door is closed, thanks.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> That will work also using magnets, Mines sticks out slightly more so I'll have to see,
> here is some pics with the custom rear door done and added filter mesh using magnets from inside the panel, since I had an extra door panel I used the fan filter mesh and magnet strips to crest one full one and it was perfect!
> 
> 
> here is another front shot still missing some interior wires for the power header and what not,waiting on those to arrive, I'm doing some benchmarks now and tweaking the OS, installing RGB LEDs to bring it out soon.


Where'd you get that mesh for the PSU side panel? That looks great

I should read better.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Where'd you get that mesh for the PSU side panel? That looks great
> 
> I should read better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> That will work also using magnets, Mines sticks out slightly more so I'll have to see,
> here is some pics with the custom rear door done and added filter mesh using magnets from inside the panel, since I had an extra door panel I used the fan filter mesh and magnet strips to crest one full one and it was perfect!
> 
> 
> here is another front shot still missing some interior wires for the power header and what not,waiting on those to arrive, I'm doing some benchmarks now and tweaking the OS, installing RGB LEDs to bring it out soon.


Hey guys, what is the maximum width gpu this case can hold?
What i mean by width is: from the motherboard to the side window.
I ask because i was planning on getting: http://www.amazon.ca/EVGA-GeForce-CLASSIFIED-Graphics-04G-P4-3988-KR/dp/B00R59FEA0/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1452561921&sr=1-14&keywords=gtx+980+ti+6gb
Was wondering if it'll fit. It'll fit length wise but width wise this case is pretty small due to double chamber's so wondering from motherboard (with the gpu's pcie plugged in obviously) to the window.

I am also concerned because if you look at the GPU the pcb is longer then the i/o plate. I couldn't find the exact length of this cards pcb width unless I'm reading it's dimensions wrong on websites.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I should read better.


Thanks man, You can always buy It in bulk and use magnet strips, I just took advantage of what I have and the results was great


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys, what is the maximum width gpu this case can hold?
> What i mean by width is: from the motherboard to the side window.
> I ask because i was planning on getting: http://www.amazon.ca/EVGA-GeForce-CLASSIFIED-Graphics-04G-P4-3988-KR/dp/B00R59FEA0/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1452561921&sr=1-14&keywords=gtx+980+ti+6gb
> Was wondering if it'll fit. It'll fit length wise but width wise this case is pretty small due to double chamber's so wondering from motherboard (with the gpu's pcie plugged in obviously) to the window.
> 
> I am also concerned because if you look at the GPU the pcb is longer then the i/o plate. I couldn't find the exact length of this cards pcb width unless I'm reading it's dimensions wrong on websites.


I had the 980ti Classified but cannot use it because lack of water blocks made for it, and yes it's height is taller than many others your door panel on this case won't close, it's length is long also but will got the case in terms of length and still have room for a Rad and fans, just like my Strix card, but if you want a brand new classified I can sell you mine, never used in its original packaging, I wanted the Classy so bad but again no water blocks for it or at least what I like,


----------



## DaClownie

Question: are the two sides interchangeable? Like, will the window side fit and screw into the PSU side without issue? if so, I could simply buy a right side panel and replace the plexi with mesh...


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I had the 980ti Classified but cannot use it because lack of water blocks made for it, and yes it's height is taller than many others your door panel on this case won't close, it's length is long also but will got the case in terms of length and still have room for a Rad and fans, just like my Strix card, but if you want a brand new classified I can sell you mine, never used in its original packaging, I wanted the Classy so bad but again no water blocks for it or at least what I like,


Whats the max height of gpu this case can take in to close the side panel?
I would be interested if it fits.
need to know a exact measurement if possible.

The website here: http://www.corsair.com/en/carbide-series-air-240-high-airflow-micro-atx-and-mini-itx-pc-case#javascript:void%280%29;
mentions that the max cpu cooler height it can take is 120mm.

This is a bit misleading because we don't know if they factored in the little height the cpu has which raises it a little bit aswell.

Because if it doesn't factor that in, then there is a bit more hope for a gpu of a few millimeters past 120mm fitting.

ex) http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5681#sp

the new gigabyte xtreme edition cards that came out are 121mm in height. This hurts my soul so much unless it would fit.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Question: are the two sides interchangeable? Like, will the window side fit and screw into the PSU side without issue? if so, I could simply buy a right side panel and replace the plexi with mesh...


**edit**
yes that's is exactly what i did with my case,both sides are interchangeable, i thought you were referring to using the 980ti classy card,


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Whats the max height of gpu this case can take in to close the side panel?
> I would be interested if it fits.
> need to know a exact measurement if possible.
> 
> The website here: http://www.corsair.com/en/carbide-series-air-240-high-airflow-micro-atx-and-mini-itx-pc-case#javascript:void%280%29;
> mentions that the max cpu cooler height it can take is 120mm.
> 
> This is a bit misleading because we don't know if they factored in the little height the cpu has which raises it a little bit aswell.
> 
> Because if it doesn't factor that in, then there is a bit more hope for a gpu of a few millimeters past 120mm fitting.
> 
> ex) http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5681#sp
> 
> the new gigabyte xtreme edition cards that came out are 121mm in height. This hurts my soul so much unless it would fit.


here are the measurements for the 980tic classified -

Height: 5.94in - 150.88mm;
Length: 11in - 279.4mm; Width: Dual Slot.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> here are the measurements for the 980tic classified -
> 
> Height: 5.94in - 150.88mm;
> Length: 11in - 279.4mm; Width: Dual Slot.


1) Case height for max gpu height? (with side panel closed) - even 1mm will make a difference here, try to be exact here please.
2) Can you do a very very exact measurement of the inner horizontal length for me one more time please? even 1mm will make a difference here hence i ask again.

These 2 measurement mean a-lot for me, even 1mm difference will change my plans.
Please measure it 2-3 times for both measurements & let me know, I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> 1) Case height for max gpu height? (with side panel closed) - even 1mm will make a difference here, try to be exact here please.
> 2) Can you do a very very exact measurement of the inner horizontal length for me one more time please? even 1mm will make a difference here hence i ask again.
> 
> These 2 measurement mean a-lot for me, even 1mm difference will change my plans.
> Please measure it 2-3 times for both measurements & let me know, I would greatly appreciate it!


will do first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Outstanding liquid cooling radiator support
> 
> The Air 240 has pre-spaced holes for 240mm radiators on the top, bottom, and front. If you're using a Mini-ITX motherboard, you can add both front and bottom 240mm radiators. If you're using a MicroATX motherboard with dual GPUs, you can install a front 240mm radiator.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/carbide-series-air-240-arctic-white-high-airflow-micro-atx-and-mini-itx-pc-case
> 
> ^^ Has me a little confused.
> 
> Either way, still wondering if i can have a radiator and fan below 1 gpu in corsair 240.


Only issue is top 240mm radiator support. Believe the Node 804 has this option


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> will do first thing tomorrow morning


Thanks alot jacob! try to be as precise as possible as everything will depend on your measurements. My whole build is in your hands tomorrow morning, no joke.

Will be staring at OCN all day for your response.


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrorecall*
> 
> cool build man, I can't believe you got all that stuff in there! I'm thinking of doing coolign on an SLI gtx 970 in the future and was wondering if you had issues with the glass panel on the door? I see in your pic the door is closed, thanks.


With the EK Waterblock on my MSI GTX 970 I think it just touches the panel. I don't have to force it shut, but it definitely makes contact. I had some fancy 45 degree fittings and those definitely stuck out and made shutting the side difficult, so just be careful with fittings you choose.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> 1) Case height for max gpu height? (with side panel closed) - even 1mm will make a difference here, try to be exact here please.
> 2) Can you do a very very exact measurement of the inner horizontal length for me one more time please? even 1mm will make a difference here hence i ask again.
> 
> These 2 measurement mean a-lot for me, even 1mm difference will change my plans.
> Please measure it 2-3 times for both measurements & let me know, I would greatly appreciate it!


I am wondering the same since this is the card I want. I took a few photos of the case open with a card installed on the pci bracket. And it looks like width of the pci connector to the edge of the case is about 5.5 inches aka 139.7mm.




So in theory this card http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf should fit since it's only 134mm

*Edit* I didn't factor in power cables... :/ And since I don't have a gpu that needs power cables I can't check that...

*Edit 2* Finding some good photos shows the connectors no where close to the heatsink height. So it should be fine


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> I am wondering the same since this is the card I want. I took a few photos of the case open with a card installed on the pci bracket. And it looks like width of the pci connector to the edge of the case is about 5.5 inches aka 139.7mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in theory this card http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf should fit since it's only 134mm
> 
> *Edit* I didn't factor in power cables... :/ And since I don't have a gpu that needs power cables I can't check that...
> 
> *Edit 2* Finding some good photos shows the connectors no where close to the heatsink height. So it should be fine


Thanks for helping the guy out and many others, I was so busy outside working, The gigabyte seems to be a fit then, but I know the 980ti strix and Classy will not, so people
should look for cards no higher than 5.5" as many non reference exceed that


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> I am wondering the same since this is the card I want. I took a few photos of the case open with a card installed on the pci bracket. And it looks like width of the pci connector to the edge of the case is about 5.5 inches aka 139.7mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in theory this card http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf should fit since it's only 134mm
> 
> *Edit* I didn't factor in power cables... :/ And since I don't have a gpu that needs power cables I can't check that...
> 
> *Edit 2* Finding some good photos shows the connectors no where close to the heatsink height. So it should be fine


Thanks alot man! i really appreciate it!

I need 1 more measurement if possible. The horizontal length from the inner back/rear of the case to the front.
Basically will this fit?

Corsair h100i gtx aio cpu cooler with push/pull config. So 25mm fan + 30mm radiator + 25mm fan = 80mm.
So 80mm taken up by the cooler, i need 279.5mm length remaining to fit the gigabyte xtreme card (gigabyte gtx 970 xtreme).

http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#sp


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Thanks for helping the guy out and many others, I was so busy outside working, The gigabyte seems to be a fit then, but I know the 980ti attic and Classy will not, so people
> should look for cards no higher than 5.5" as many non reference exceed that


I would've loved it if the classy fit.


----------



## SoCalMX70

I would highly recommend *NOT* putting a 5.5" height card in this case if you want the side panel on.

As I've mentioned in the past (buried many pages back at this point), my last video card (MSI R9 390) was 5.08" and it BARELY fit in the case. The cables were bent 90 degress from the connectors (very tight) and it still very slightly pushed the window out.

A 134mm (5.275") card might fit if the power connectors are as offset as they look in the pic... and just barely.

The 121mm (4.76") Gigabyte card mentioned should fit without a sweat.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> I would highly recommend *NOT* putting a 5.5" height card in this case.
> 
> As I've mentioned in the past (buried many pages back at this point), my last video card (MSI R9 390) was 5.08" and it BARELY fit in the case. The cables were bent 90 degress from the connectors (very tight) and it still very slightly pushed the window out.
> 
> A 134mm (5.275") card might fit if the power connectors are as offset as they look in the pic... and just barely.
> 
> The 121mm (4.76") Gigabyte card mentioned should fit without a sweat.


I need to know if the gigabyte 279.5mm length will fit if i have 80mm taken up at the front.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> I need to know if the gigabyte 279.5mm length will fit if i have 80mm taken up at the front.


80mm taken in front of it? So a total of 359? No way.

Here's a pic of my old 390:
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c4/900x900px-LL-c4448e74_20150823_140118.jpeg

The MSI is 277mm length. I had the H80i GTX above it, which is exactly the same depth as the h100i GTX setup that you want, just half the height. Notice it overlaps the top of the card. I'm sorry bud.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> 80mm taken in front of it? So a total of 359? No way.
> 
> Here's a pic of my old 390:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c4/900x900px-LL-c4448e74_20150823_140118.jpeg
> 
> The MSI is 277mm length. I had the H80i GTX above it, which is exactly the same depth as the h100i GTX setup that you want, just half the height. Notice it overlaps the top of the card. I'm sorry bud.


the h80i GT's radiator is 49mm + 25mm fan + 25mm fan = 99mm.
the h100i GTX's radiator is 30mm +25mm fan + 25mm fan = 80mm.

Your cooler is 19mm thicker then mine.


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys,
If you are making a Skylake gaming PC right now as of January 12th 2016 & want to game at 1440p, *which one of these would your personally go with*? Biggest reason as to why would be appreciated to!

1) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 [$436 CAD]
2) MSI Radeon R9 390 Twinfrozr V [$480 CAD]
3) Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525 CAD]
4) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390X [$555 CAD]
5) MSI Radeon R9 390X TwinFrozr V [$620 CAD]

I compared each card to each other using the following website:
http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3462&gid2=3078&compare=geforce-gtx-970-gigabyte-xtreme-4gb-edition-vs-radeon-r9-390x-msi-gaming-8gb-edition

The "Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525]" beat them all according to the website.

*The build*:
Intel i7 6700k
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact Mini-Itx
Corsair Carbide air 240
16gb kingston ram
corsair h100i gtx cpu cooler
EVGA 650W G2
GPU: ?

The things i really do often on my machine are the following:
-Autocad
-Engineering work with massive images which need editing
-A-lot of engineering work (mechanical engineering)
-Games: I'm a huge FPS & MMORPG fan. examples) World of warcraft, black desert, tera, bf3, bf4, bf hardline, black ops 3
-A-lot of web surfing

I really like the power efficiency of the Gtx 970 & of-course it being a Nvidia card, etc ... but every time i try to click "buy" on a Gtx 970 my heads like: but the 390 & 390x has 4gb more vram and it's more future proof, wth are you doing spending the same amount on a less future proof type card that costs the same/more.

Thanks.









Also still waiting for the length measurement I asked for. Rear back of the case to the front.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> the h80i GT's radiator is 49mm + 25mm fan + 25mm fan = 99mm.
> the h100i GTX's radiator is 30mm +25mm fan + 25mm fan = 80mm.
> 
> Your cooler is 19mm thicker then mine.


Ah yes you are right! For some reason I thought both GTX models had the same thickness. Found a helpful pic:

http://cdn.overclock.net/5/59/59515f8b_mwDnb9o.jpeg

If those measurements are correct, you literally have *1mm* to spare. lol

Perhaps make the jump and give it a shot? Would returning the items be difficult for you? I know, a hassle indeed.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> Ah yes you are right! For some reason I thought both GTX models had the same thickness. Found a helpful pic:
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/5/59/59515f8b_mwDnb9o.jpeg
> 
> If those measurements are correct, you literally have *1mm* to spare. lol
> 
> Perhaps make the jump and give it a shot? Would returning the items be difficult for you? I know, a hassle indeed.


Yeah I've seen that picture aswell, but it looks so "IFFY", hence i asked people here to do the same measurement a few times for me & my builds sake if possible & see if it actually 280mm or not.
Because even if it's 279mm and not 280mm then I wont even bother, 280mm gives a small ray of hope but still risky as hell.

Also which 1 out of those 5 would you personally recommend me?


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Yeah I've seen that picture aswell, but it looks so "IFFY", hence i asked people here to do the same measurement a few times for me & my builds sake if possible & see if it actually 280mm or not.
> Because even if it's 279mm and not 280mm then I wont even bother, 280mm gives a small ray of hope but still risky as hell.
> 
> Also which 1 out of those 5 would you personally recommend me?


Doing some more checking, 80mm is 3.149 inches ( Lets go with .15 just to round it okay? )


And the internal length from PCI bracket to front fans ( stock fans are also 25mm in width ) is 14.31 (5/16ths )



So lets take away 3.15 from 14.31 and it'll be 11.16 inches ala 283.464mm

Now I'll be honest, my math is pretty ****. Thus I added photos. I hope this helps! Now off to work!!


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Yeah I've seen that picture aswell, but it looks so "IFFY", hence i asked people here to do the same measurement a few times for me & my builds sake if possible & see if it actually 280mm or not.
> Because even if it's 279mm and not 280mm then I wont even bother, 280mm gives a small ray of hope but still risky as hell.
> 
> Also which 1 out of those 5 would you personally recommend me?


Personally, I am partial to MSI and their 390 is awesome.







You can't go wrong between a 390 and a 970 though. Both are good. Don't bother with a 390x... You pay too much for like 2-5% performance increase over the regular 390. A lot of people believe the 390 (from any manufacturer) is the best "bang for the buck" out there currently and I agree.

If you go with the MSI 390, just know that it is a squeeze with the height as I mentioned earlier, but it will work.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Doing some more checking, 80mm is 3.149 inches ( Lets go with .15 just to round it okay? )
> 
> 
> And the internal length from PCI bracket to front fans ( stock fans are also 25mm in width ) is 14.31 (5/16ths )
> 
> 
> 
> So lets take away 3.15 from 14.31 and it'll be 11.16 inches ala 283.464mm
> 
> Now I'll be honest, my math is pretty ****. Thus I added photos. I hope this helps! Now off to work!!


Life saver!
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jacob650

I have to say while I await more small items to arrive i'm enjoying over clocking this 6700k CPU, coming from a 3770k ivy, I'm impressed how easy to over clock, managed to easily get 4.7Ghz @ 1.35 temps never exceed 65c stress testing , XMP profile enabled 3200mhz,
over clocked the strix to 1523MHZ boost clock and 8002mhz memory, Temps never exceeded 37c. and i didn't even try harder yet, I'm fine with the clocks as I want a stable and reliable system. not competing this time lol

Oh and here is my fire strike score , will do 4K extreme as soon as they have the X34 in stock
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7186667


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I have to say while I await more small items to arrive i'm enjoying over clocking this 6700k CPU, coming from a 3770k ivy, I'm impressed how easy to over clock, managed to easily get 4.7Ghz @ 1.35 temps never exceed 65c stress testing , XMP profile enabled 3200mhz,
> over clocked the strix to 1523MHZ boost clock and 8002mhz memory, Temps never exceeded 37c. and i didn't even try harder yet, I'm fine with the clocks as I want a stable and reliable system. not competing this time lol
> 
> Oh and here is my fire strike score , will do 4K extreme as soon as they have the X34 in stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7186667


Hey Jacob, check out my post earlier regarding the 5 gpu's.
Which one would you go with?

Thanks.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey Jacob, check out my post earlier regarding the 5 gpu's.
> Which one would you go with?
> 
> Thanks.


i would definitely stick to nvidia, 970 card, the last time i did AMD i had 2x Asus 7970's Matrix cards. ever since i went to Nvidia i never looked back, maybe i am a nvidia fan boy







,but they are always a step ahead. plus i think the 970 will help a little more with your cad and other work.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> i would definitely stick to nvidia, 970 card, the last time i did AMD i had 2x Asus 7970's Matrix cards. ever since i went to Nvidia i never looked back, maybe i am a nvidia fan boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,but they are always a step ahead. plus i think the 970 will help a little more with your cad and other work.


What about the 8gb vram?
It just keeps feeling like it's so much more future proof for the same price point.

Check this out:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526058-shylake-5-gpus-which-1/

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525185-gpu-selection-for-skylake-pc-build/

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525332-skylake-build-3-gpus-which-1-why/

^ Near 100 replies & 2 people said 970 xtreme.

Poll: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526208-lets-take-a-vote-fanboyism-allowed/


----------



## jacob650

ill be honest, i lost touch of AMD's cards a while back and barley keep up, choosing between those cards only ill go for the 970 unless you will focus much more in gaming than maybe the Msi 390x you will squeeze a little more performance out of it.980 is the best way to go but i understand price is an issue. plus you have plenty of info from what im seeing. now you need to pull the trigger and be happy with what you got.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> ill be honest, i lost touch of AMD's cards a while back and barley keep up, choosing between those cards only ill go for the 970 unless you will focus much more in gaming than maybe the Msi 390x you will squeeze a little more performance out of it.980 is the best way to go but i understand price is an issue. plus you have plenty of info from what im seeing. now you need to pull the trigger and be happy with what you got.


I really want to pull the trigger for the EVGA GTX 980 FTW.
Problem is i can't get it to have a red led logo! It's frekin white.

I've seen gigabyte g1 gaming led mods, i have seen reference geforce gtx 980/980ti/titan-x mods but never seen a evga gtx 980/980ti acx cooler led mod.
I have searched nearly a week for it.
This is why i was going to go for the gtx 980 classy b/c it has rgb lighting, but it can't fit.


----------



## DaClownie

My 7970 has handled everything I've thrown at it for going on 3 years now. It still handles most games, settings high or higher, at 1440p with an overclock. That being said, it does feel like some games could really benefit from more, and so badly do I want to go Nvidia this time around. I've wanted to for ages, but price was always the deterrent.

That 970 is really tempting.. but I think I'll hold off a bit to see what the next offerings are before I jump


----------



## CharlieMPS

Just going back to squeezing graphics cards in....

I managed to fit an MSI GTX970 4G Gaming, watercooled, with a Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 (Dimensions: (L x W x H): 275 x 120 x 54mm) in push pull with 2 normal sized Corsair SP120 Quiet edition fans...

There was definite contact with the card, it only just fit.


----------



## Wrecker66

nice!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> I am wondering the same since this is the card I want. I took a few photos of the case open with a card installed on the pci bracket. And it looks like width of the pci connector to the edge of the case is about 5.5 inches aka 139.7mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in theory this card http://ca.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf should fit since it's only 134mm
> 
> *Edit* I didn't factor in power cables... :/ And since I don't have a gpu that needs power cables I can't check that...
> 
> *Edit 2* Finding some good photos shows the connectors no where close to the heatsink height. So it should be fine


https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/STRIXR9390XDC3OC8GD5GAMING/specifications/

would the asus R9 390X strix card fit? width wise. It's 137.7mm + pcie power connectors.
By the way are gpu width measurement's taken from the start of their pcie bracket? If they are and that part goes into the motherboard a little bit, then isn't the width reduced in terms of what can fit in a case?


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> Just going back to squeezing graphics cards in....
> 
> I managed to fit an MSI GTX970 4G Gaming, watercooled, with a Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 (Dimensions: (L x W x H): 275 x 120 x 54mm) in push pull with 2 normal sized Corsair SP120 Quiet edition fans...
> 
> There was definite contact with the card, it only just fit.


What is the WIDTH of your card? Does the window panel close?
I'm trying to see if the Asus strix R9 390x would fit or not. It's 137.7mm + pcie cables.

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/STRIXR9390XDC3OC8GD5GAMING/specifications/


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> ill be honest, i lost touch of AMD's cards a while back and barley keep up, choosing between those cards only ill go for the 970 unless you will focus much more in gaming than maybe the Msi 390x you will squeeze a little more performance out of it.980 is the best way to go but i understand price is an issue. plus you have plenty of info from what im seeing. now you need to pull the trigger and be happy with what you got.


https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/STRIXR9390XDC3OC8GD5GAMING/specifications/

would the asus R9 390X strix card fit? width wise. It's 137.7mm + pcie power connectors.
By the way are gpu width measurement's taken from the start of their pcie bracket? If they are and that part goes into the motherboard a little bit, then isn't the width reduced in terms of what can fit in a case?

Sorry for asking again Jacob, BUT if this card fits I'm buying it period.


----------



## jacob650

Legitreviews measures the card at 137mm height and HardOCP measured it at 139mm (5.5"), perhaps the extra heat pipe sticking out is taken in measurements also, this would be a good card. it is very similar in design to the 980 strix cards. we would have to do more research or see if someone has thus card and I believe I did see someone with it using this case back in this thread.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Legitreviews measures the card at 137mm height and HardOCP measured it at 139mm (5.5"), perhaps the extra heat pipe sticking out is taken in measurements also, this would be a good card. it is very similar in design to the 980 strix cards. we would have to do more research or see if someone has thus card and I believe I did see someone with it using this case back in this thread.


Really? Please try to help me find it.
If this fits I'm buying it.

Such terrible reviews for it (apparently it doesn't cool the vram), wow:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121973&cm_re=asus_strix_r9_390x-_-14-121-973-_-Product


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Really? Please try to help me find it.
> If this fits I'm buying it.
> 
> Such terrible reviews for it (apparently it doesn't cool the vram), wow:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121973&cm_re=asus_strix_r9_390x-_-14-121-973-_-Product


I've given up hope on Asus cards for this Gen because their coolers are so massive especially when its the Strix branding. I'd bypass that card if I was you.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> I've given up hope on Asus cards for this Gen because their coolers are so massive especially when its the Strix branding. I'd bypass that card if I was you.


If you look back at my post earlier you will see what i wanted the gpu for & what i play etc ........ according to that post which out of 5 i listed gpu's would you recommend me?
Thanks!

This post:

Hey guys,
If you are making a Skylake gaming PC right now as of January 12th 2016 & want to game at 1440p, which one of these would your personally go with? Biggest reason as to why would be appreciated to!

1) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 [$436 CAD]
2) MSI Radeon R9 390 Twinfrozr V [$480 CAD]
3) Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525 CAD]
4) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390X [$555 CAD]
5) MSI Radeon R9 390X TwinFrozr V [$620 CAD]

I compared each card to each other using the following website:
http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3462&gid2=3078&compare=geforce-gtx-970-gigabyte-xtreme-4gb-edition-vs-radeon-r9-390x-msi-gaming-8gb-edition

The "Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525]" beat them all according to the website.

The build:
Intel i7 6700k
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact Mini-Itx
Corsair Carbide air 240
16gb kingston ram
corsair h100i gtx cpu cooler
EVGA 650W G2
GPU: ?

The things i really do often on my machine are the following:
-Autocad
-Engineering work with massive images which need editing
-A-lot of engineering work (mechanical engineering)
-Games: I'm a huge FPS & MMORPG fan. examples) World of warcraft, black desert, tera, bf3, bf4, bf hardline, black ops 3
-A-lot of web surfing

I really like the power efficiency of the Gtx 970 & of-course it being a Nvidia card, etc ... but every time i try to click "buy" on a Gtx 970 my heads like: but the 390 & 390x has 4gb more vram and it's more future proof, wth are you doing spending the same amount on a less future proof type card that costs the same/more.

Check this out:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526058-shylake-5-gpus-which-1/

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525185-gpu-selection-for-skylake-pc-build/

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525332-skylake-build-3-gpus-which-1-why/

^ Near 100 replies & 2 people said 970 xtreme.

Poll: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526208-lets-take-a-vote-fanboyism-allowed/

Thanks.


----------



## retrorecall

I am
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> If you look back at my post earlier you will see what i wanted the gpu for & what i play etc ........ according to that post which out of 5 i listed gpu's would you recommend me?
> Thanks!
> 
> This post:
> 
> Hey guys,
> If you are making a Skylake gaming PC right now as of January 12th 2016 & want to game at 1440p, which one of these would your personally go with? Biggest reason as to why would be appreciated to!
> 
> 1) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 [$436 CAD]
> 2) MSI Radeon R9 390 Twinfrozr V [$480 CAD]
> 3) Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525 CAD]
> 4) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390X [$555 CAD]
> 5) MSI Radeon R9 390X TwinFrozr V [$620 CAD]
> 
> I compared each card to each other using the following website:
> http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3462&gid2=3078&compare=geforce-gtx-970-gigabyte-xtreme-4gb-edition-vs-radeon-r9-390x-msi-gaming-8gb-edition
> 
> The "Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525]" beat them all according to the website.
> 
> The build:
> Intel i7 6700k
> Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact Mini-Itx
> Corsair Carbide air 240
> 16gb kingston ram
> corsair h100i gtx cpu cooler
> EVGA 650W G2
> GPU: ?
> 
> The things i really do often on my machine are the following:
> -Autocad
> -Engineering work with massive images which need editing
> -A-lot of engineering work (mechanical engineering)
> -Games: I'm a huge FPS & MMORPG fan. examples) World of warcraft, black desert, tera, bf3, bf4, bf hardline, black ops 3
> -A-lot of web surfing
> 
> I really like the power efficiency of the Gtx 970 & of-course it being a Nvidia card, etc ... but every time i try to click "buy" on a Gtx 970 my heads like: but the 390 & 390x has 4gb more vram and it's more future proof, wth are you doing spending the same amount on a less future proof type card that costs the same/more.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526058-shylake-5-gpus-which-1/
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525185-gpu-selection-for-skylake-pc-build/
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525332-skylake-build-3-gpus-which-1-why/
> 
> ^ Near 100 replies & 2 people said 970 xtreme.
> 
> Poll: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526208-lets-take-a-vote-fanboyism-allowed/
> 
> Thanks.


I was in almost the exact situation, about a month ago I did the same hunt. I'm also building a machine for some cad, graphics work and primarily gaming. As for the GTx 970, some of the models you listed will not fit into the case without modifications, see this reddit post

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ovh91/gtx_970s_and_the_corsair_air_240_this_needs_to_be/
.
The 390x will draw more power than the GTX970, so you will need atleast a 700W. http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm The 390x will give you better performance for your buck, but be prepared to overclock. Based on a lot of the reviews and benchmarks I have read and watched, it's like 1-3 FPS more, depending on the game too.I ended up with the Zotac gtx 970 Amp Omega Edition because I found a great deal, plus I've only read positive things about the card, it's a really solid build and has great performance piece of hardware. I will report in once I have my rig up and running. Some also say that the nvidia cards receive better driver support, and especially in SLI, so that might be something to take in to consideration, whether you switch motherboards and go SLI in the future.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Is there any place to mount an SSD in the second chamber (the one with the PSU and cables) if I removed both drive bays?


----------



## retrorecall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> Is there any place to mount an SSD in the second chamber (the one with the PSU and cables) if I removed both drive bays?


the spots behind the bays are solid and flat, you can put the SSD there for on the bottom of the case beside the PSU, or on the money side beneath the GPUs, I've seen some people do this to show off the drives.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> If you look back at my post earlier you will see what i wanted the gpu for & what i play etc ........ according to that post which out of 5 i listed gpu's would you recommend me?
> Thanks!
> 
> This post:
> 
> Hey guys,
> If you are making a Skylake gaming PC right now as of January 12th 2016 & want to game at 1440p, which one of these would your personally go with? Biggest reason as to why would be appreciated to!
> 
> 1) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390 [$436 CAD]
> 2) MSI Radeon R9 390 Twinfrozr V [$480 CAD]
> 3) Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525 CAD]
> 4) Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390X [$555 CAD]
> 5) MSI Radeon R9 390X TwinFrozr V [$620 CAD]
> 
> I compared each card to each other using the following website:
> http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3462&gid2=3078&compare=geforce-gtx-970-gigabyte-xtreme-4gb-edition-vs-radeon-r9-390x-msi-gaming-8gb-edition
> 
> The "Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme [$525]" beat them all according to the website.
> 
> The build:
> Intel i7 6700k
> Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact Mini-Itx
> Corsair Carbide air 240
> 16gb kingston ram
> corsair h100i gtx cpu cooler
> EVGA 650W G2
> GPU: ?
> 
> The things i really do often on my machine are the following:
> -Autocad
> -Engineering work with massive images which need editing
> -A-lot of engineering work (mechanical engineering)
> -Games: I'm a huge FPS & MMORPG fan. examples) World of warcraft, black desert, tera, bf3, bf4, bf hardline, black ops 3
> -A-lot of web surfing
> 
> I really like the power efficiency of the Gtx 970 & of-course it being a Nvidia card, etc ... but every time i try to click "buy" on a Gtx 970 my heads like: but the 390 & 390x has 4gb more vram and it's more future proof, wth are you doing spending the same amount on a less future proof type card that costs the same/more.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526058-shylake-5-gpus-which-1/
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525185-gpu-selection-for-skylake-pc-build/
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/525332-skylake-build-3-gpus-which-1-why/
> 
> ^ Near 100 replies & 2 people said 970 xtreme.
> 
> Poll: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/526208-lets-take-a-vote-fanboyism-allowed/
> 
> Thanks.


The problem with this is these choices are so close to each other that the choice is personal. I myself would go with the 970's even though it has "less" memory, the AMD cards are rebranded repeats and will be washed out by the new stuff coming this year. But if you're truly worried about future proofing, I'd go with 980ti's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> Is there any place to mount an SSD in the second chamber (the one with the PSU and cables) if I removed both drive bays?


No, you'd have to make your own. Which isn't hard. Mine will be on the 120mm fan mount


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

I wanted a cleaner look in the back, but I'll leave the small bay in it's place for now.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> I wanted a cleaner look in the back, but I'll leave the small bay in it's place for now.


Understandable, if anything just double side tape it to a flat spot somewhere.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

I haven't thought about that, so I've done it. Too bad the power cable for the ssd prevented me from putting it with the nice side on display, but it's still better than with the cage in.



Also, do you guys think it's dangerous to keep the case on a metal cabinet? I've put it on the red cabinet from IKEA (see below). I have mounted the rubber feet that came with the case, but I'm just wondering if it's safe to leave it there, as that is where I planned to keep the PC.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> I haven't thought about that, so I've done it. Too bad the power cable for the ssd prevented me from putting it with the nice side on display, but it's still better than with the cage in.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys think it's dangerous to keep the case on a metal cabinet? I've put it on the red cabinet from IKEA (see below). I have mounted the rubber feet that came with the case, but I'm just wondering if it's safe to leave it there, as that is where I planned to keep the PC.


Yep, that's safe.


----------



## rpnp7

http://i.imgur.com/kL5rSZf.jpg?2

Anyone know how you can stack 2 x 120mm corsair sp fans together? One can be screwed to the case but how would you attach the top fan onto the bottom one? Do they come with long screws to do that?

Don't ask me why I'm asking, I'm just trying to do something at the moment.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kL5rSZf.jpg?2
> 
> Anyone know how you can stack 2 x 120mm corsair sp fans together? One can be screwed to the case but how would you attach the top fan onto the bottom one? Do they come with long screws to do that?
> 
> Don't ask me why I'm asking, I'm just trying to do something at the moment.


I don't know why'd you would want to do this. It does nothing. And looking at that case it seems to be a M1 case . But anyways, I'm sure some of the rubber inserts that some fancier fan makers provide should do the trick


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> I don't know why'd you would want to do this. It does nothing. And looking at that case it seems to be a M1 case . But anyways, I'm sure some of the rubber inserts that some fancier fan makers provide should do the trick


So the corsair fans don't come with that eh? Damn. Alright.
By the way do you think i would get any good amount of increase if i were to watercool my gtx 970? I have the reference model from nvidia that looks like the reference gtx 980.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

If you mean whether you would have any gain from stacking fans, the answer is now. It's been tested and the gain is zero or even sometimes negative.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> If you mean whether you would have any gain from stacking fans, the answer is now. It's been tested and the gain is zero or even sometimes negative.


Not looking for gains just trying something at the moment.
Don't know if the fan's come with screws long enough to be able to fit onto another fan.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

No, fans don't come with anything which allows stacking them. You can always get longer screws at a hardware store though.


----------



## pcp912

Can someone measure how long the front right side of the case. I was thinking of modding the case to fit a fan controller or an optical drive and I wonder if it's 5.25 in.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Can someone measure how long the front right side of the case. I was thinking of modding the case to fit a fan controller or an optical drive and I wonder if it's 5.25 in.


Why do you need a fan controller? Especially when these exist?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811984004


----------



## DaClownie

The right side of the case, behind the motherboard wall,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Can someone measure how long the front right side of the case. I was thinking of modding the case to fit a fan controller or an optical drive and I wonder if it's 5.25 in.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need a fan controller? Especially when these exist?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811984004
Click to expand...

Speaking of that item... is it available for sale anywhere? Newegg is out, and it's pretty much what I'm looking for









EDIT:

Answered my own question:

http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-PWM-Fan-Controller-PH-PWHUB_01/dp/B00M0R05WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452761658&sr=8-1&keywords=phanteks+pwm+fan+hub

The item for some reason doesn't show up in the list of other merchants when you search google for it.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> The right side of the case, behind the motherboard wall,
> Speaking of that item... is it available for sale anywhere? Newegg is out, and it's pretty much what I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Answered my own question:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-PWM-Fan-Controller-PH-PWHUB_01/dp/B00M0R05WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452761658&sr=8-1&keywords=phanteks+pwm+fan+hub
> 
> The item for some reason doesn't show up in the list of other merchants when you search google for it.


I have bought this one:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999340&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> The right side of the case, behind the motherboard wall,
> Speaking of that item... is it available for sale anywhere? Newegg is out, and it's pretty much what I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Answered my own question:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-PWM-Fan-Controller-PH-PWHUB_01/dp/B00M0R05WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452761658&sr=8-1&keywords=phanteks+pwm+fan+hub
> 
> The item for some reason doesn't show up in the list of other merchants when you search google for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought this one:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999340&nm_mc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
Click to expand...

Only downfall of that model is it requires PWM fans where the phanteks is using non PWM and giving them PWM control (3-pin vs 4-pin)


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Only downfall of that model is it requires PWM fans where the phanteks is using non PWM and giving them PWM control (3-pin vs 4-pin)


You can't plug 3-pin fans into this 4-pin fan hub?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Only downfall of that model is it requires PWM fans where the phanteks is using non PWM and giving them PWM control (3-pin vs 4-pin)
> 
> 
> 
> You can't plug 3-pin fans into this 4-pin fan hub?
Click to expand...

was still in bed, wasn't thinking. I believe you can. Sorry for any panic LOL


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> was still in bed, wasn't thinking. I believe you can. Sorry for any panic LOL


You nearly killed me man.
My god.
Now i still don't believe you! Gotta look into it now.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Except that you could get 3-pin hubs cheaper if you don't need 4-pin ones.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Except that you could get 3-pin hubs cheaper if you don't need 4-pin ones.


I have a few fans that are 4-pin, but that hub sends feed back from 1 x 4-pin fan which sends info back to the motherboard & w.e the motherboard does to it, happen to every other fan basically.

Hopefully 3-pin fan's can also be fit into it aswell though as i have 3 in total that are 3-pin fans and 9 fans that 4-pin.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

If you mix PWM and non-PWM fans on one header, you'd have to switch it to DC control. So you essentially lose PWM.


----------



## DaClownie

I'm pretty sure the phanteks controller uses the 4 pin to report to the motherboard how "fast" it's going, and then uses its own internal voltage control to slow or speed up the 3pin fans... but, I could be mislead.


----------



## SSJVegeta

Can this case fit a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Windforce and a Corsair H100i GTX rad+fans mounted at the front?


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta*
> 
> Can this case fit a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Windforce and a Corsair H100i GTX rad+fans mounted at the front?


Yes, easily. It can even fit a Gigabyte Gtx 970 Xtreme + push/pull h100i gtx.


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the phanteks controller uses the 4 pin to report to the motherboard how "fast" it's going, and then uses its own internal voltage control to slow or speed up the 3pin fans... but, I could be mislead.


That's what I understand from the description too.


----------



## jacob650

Guys this case is reaching its maximum limit , im jam packing the heck out of it



Will be installing The NZXT HUE+ RGB LED kit, Since the mother board does not have any USB header besides the 3.0, I will have to use an extension and route it from the back to connect to the USB Header the HUE+ kit comes with, luckily all USB ports on this board are all 3.0 or 3.1. but are backward compatible, so in theory the kit should work, the challenge is to figure out where to fit the small NZXT HUE+ Box??? maybe where the two 80mm fans mount in the case, that is a start idea.... we will have to see. basically this case is full to maximum









As you see the case needs some nice LED's to lighten things up a bit


Temporary setup and monitor till my X34 monitor comes in... Doing some benchmarking and overclocking


----------



## DaClownie

Looks great man... I'm a bit scared for when I start mine, LOL

Most of the parts are in... about to place my order for 2x EK PE240 reservoirs, tubing, reservoir, pump, fan splitter, 240mm grill, radiator mounts, etc. It's going to be a lot to fit.

I may consider cutting my cables shorter so they don't flood that space. I havent' decided what to do in that regard yet.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Looks great man... I'm a bit scared for when I start mine, LOL
> 
> Most of the parts are in... about to place my order for 2x EK PE240 reservoirs, tubing, reservoir, pump, fan splitter, 240mm grill, radiator mounts, etc. It's going to be a lot to fit.
> 
> I may consider cutting my cables shorter so they don't flood that space. I havent' decided what to do in that regard yet.


Cutting the cables down will help but i didn't want to bother with that, what motherboard,card ,ram etc you got? and are you doing PETG or Acrylic , i couldn't do PETG, i can tell you now cooling and performance surpasses my old build running 2x titans (the original first titans ) . you will need to mode, cut , trim and what not . enjoy!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Looks great man... I'm a bit scared for when I start mine, LOL
> 
> Most of the parts are in... about to place my order for 2x EK PE240 reservoirs, tubing, reservoir, pump, fan splitter, 240mm grill, radiator mounts, etc. It's going to be a lot to fit.
> 
> I may consider cutting my cables shorter so they don't flood that space. I havent' decided what to do in that regard yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting the cables down will help but i didn't want to bother with that, what motherboard,card ,ram etc you got? and are you doing PETG or Acrylic , i couldn't do PETG, i can tell you now cooling and performance surpasses my old build running 2x titans (the original first titans ) . you will need to mode, cut , trim and what not . enjoy!
Click to expand...

Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5 motherboard
i7-6700k
G.SKILL 2x8GB 3200MHz Ripjaws V RAM
7970 reference card temporarily until the newer stuff comes out.

Eventually the build will be rigid tubing using Monsoon hardline compression fittings and either a Monsoon res/pump combo or the EK res/pump combo. I'll be installing a couple passthrough couplers in the main wall next to the motherboard so that I can have the front and the rear plumbed independently. In the beginning, the rear will be plumbed using rigid, the front mainly rigid with exception of the connection from CPU to GPU, and GPU up to the front radiator being flex tube simply because I'll be swapping out the video card, and the dimensions will change slightly. I had considered doing it all with rigid tubing, but I guess that depends on how good I am at making my bends and working with the rigid. Never worked with it before.

I've eliminated any spinning drives from the build, using a 1TB Samsung 850 evo for the only storage.

I was going to do the Alphacool XT45 in the front, but after reading some reviews, its cooling is barely better than the PE240 but for the extra real estate I didn't feel it was worth it.

What did you use as a drain on your loop? I'm trying to decide how I want to incorporate that. I think I'll install a fillport above the reservoir in the metal and hide it below the white plastic on the top. When it's time to drain and refill the loop, I can simply take off the panels, do what I need to, and put the panels back on.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Guys this case is reaching its maximum limit , im jam packing the heck out of it
> 
> 
> 
> Will be installing The NZXT HUE+ RGB LED kit, Since the mother board does not have any USB header besides the 3.0, I will have to use an extension and route it from the back to connect to the USB Header the HUE+ kit comes with, luckily all USB ports on this board are all 3.0 or 3.1. but are backward compatible, so in theory the kit should work, the challenge is to figure out where to fit the small NZXT HUE+ Box??? maybe where the two 80mm fans mount in the case, that is a start idea.... we will have to see. basically this case is full to maximum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see the case needs some nice LED's to lighten things up a bit
> 
> 
> Temporary setup and monitor till my X34 monitor comes in... Doing some benchmarking and overclocking


First things first, is it weird that i don't want to stuff this case like it seems everyone else does? I'm doing a simple iTX with a NH-C14s and several fans and a 980ti. I've actually never seen that air cooler on it besides in German forums.

Also, I'd mount the Hue+ brick on the 3.5 HDD door.

*Edit* Actually now seeing whats there. I'd mount it on the 80mm spots as well lol


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Guys this case is reaching its maximum limit , im jam packing the heck out of it
> 
> 
> 
> Will be installing The NZXT HUE+ RGB LED kit, Since the mother board does not have any USB header besides the 3.0, I will have to use an extension and route it from the back to connect to the USB Header the HUE+ kit comes with, luckily all USB ports on this board are all 3.0 or 3.1. but are backward compatible, so in theory the kit should work, the challenge is to figure out where to fit the small NZXT HUE+ Box??? maybe where the two 80mm fans mount in the case, that is a start idea.... we will have to see. basically this case is full to maximum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you see the case needs some nice LED's to lighten things up a bit
> 
> 
> Temporary setup and monitor till my X34 monitor comes in... Doing some benchmarking and overclocking


Jacob just a idea. 2 red led strips at the bottom of the case, so you get this natural red glow underneath/surrounding the case.
You just have to run the wire through the vent at the bottom, but it'd look sick. Just a suggestion, don't know if the rubber feet hold it the case high enough to be able to do that.

By the way ... why did you choose a white case for a black/red build?
Can you fit 2 fans at the back if you have the hdd cage there aswell?


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Guys this case is reaching its maximum limit , im jam packing the heck out of it


Nicely done man.
Just an observation: How the heck are you going to exhaust that hot air from the PSU chamber?? Isn't it going to warm the mobo too?
I'm asking because i have 1x120mm rad installed in that chamber, but it is in the bottom, where the holes for a fan are, AND i had to install a 92mm noctua fan on the psu, to blow the air in that chamber out the back.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5 motherboard
> i7-6700k
> G.SKILL 2x8GB 3200MHz Ripjaws V RAM
> 7970 reference card temporarily until the newer stuff comes out.
> 
> Eventually the build will be rigid tubing using Monsoon hardline compression fittings and either a Monsoon res/pump combo or the EK res/pump combo. I'll be installing a couple passthrough couplers in the main wall next to the motherboard so that I can have the front and the rear plumbed independently. In the beginning, the rear will be plumbed using rigid, the front mainly rigid with exception of the connection from CPU to GPU, and GPU up to the front radiator being flex tube simply because I'll be swapping out the video card, and the dimensions will change slightly. I had considered doing it all with rigid tubing, but I guess that depends on how good I am at making my bends and working with the rigid. Never worked with it before.
> 
> I've eliminated any spinning drives from the build, using a 1TB Samsung 850 evo for the only storage.
> 
> I was going to do the Alphacool XT45 in the front, but after reading some reviews, its cooling is barely better than the PE240 but for the extra real estate I didn't feel it was worth it.
> 
> What did you use as a drain on your loop? I'm trying to decide how I want to incorporate that. I think I'll install a fillport above the reservoir in the metal and hide it below the white plastic on the top. When it's time to drain and refill the loop, I can simply take off the panels, do what I need to, and put the panels back on.


Well i see you know your stuff! i would go for flex tubing in the back of the case as that is the best solution IMHO, most Rig builders even the extreme builds use flex tubing behind the nice Rigid tubing they show in front of the case, check out "jayztwocents" yellow Skunk works build on his YouTube channel ,since the tubing is out of view you should be good, As for a fill port, i am actually thinking of one, i can easily make and mount it on top of the case but since our case panels slide easily off i don't think it is necessary ,unless you have your res in such a way it makes it difficult to fill, then do a fill port.
Now when it comes to my drainage solution...well since room is really tight i have two draining ports right where front rad is at, check the pic out, now i have valves and other fittings i can use but with this method i can easily remove the bottom panel and unscrew them one at a time and drain them out, not to hard at all and i already drained it several times prepping the system. even though a nice valve would look good and neat but i was tight on room, Plus i set them at the lowest point of the case










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Jacob just a idea. 2 red led strips at the bottom of the case, so you get this natural red glow underneath/surrounding the case.
> You just have to run the wire through the vent at the bottom, but it'd look sick. Just a suggestion.
> 
> By the way ... why did you choose a white case for a black/red build?
> Can you fit 2 fans at the back if you have the hdd cage there aswell?


As for LED's i already stated 



 is what ill be getting, check it out








I just build a nice RIG for a customer and used the black 240 case ,and i wanted to try something different, i think WHITE,RED,Black are nice colors. my previous case was the Cosmos II i used black. here is the link for that ancient build i did a long time ago plus i can always remove the panel and do some custom paint ( which i might do in the near future







As for the fans i think you can, maybe customize something but you can.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> First things first, is it weird that i don't want to stuff this case like it seems everyone else does? I'm doing a simple iTX with a NH-C14s and several fans and a 980ti. I've actually never seen that air cooler on it besides in German forums.
> 
> Also, I'd mount the Hue+ brick on the 3.5 HDD door.
> 
> *Edit* Actually now seeing whats there. I'd mount it on the 80mm spots as well lol


Yeah lol, The Hue+ glows so it should look good in the case itself also, ill run the wires upward or downward all the way to the back, ill be sleeving the wires also for looks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Nicely done man.
> Just an observation: How the heck are you going to exhaust that hot air from the PSU chamber?? Isn't it going to warm the mobo too?
> I'm asking because i have 1x120mm rad installed in that chamber, but it is in the bottom, where the holes for a fan are, AND i had to install a 92mm noctua fan on the psu, to blow the air in that chamber out the back.


well with the modded door panel there is plenty of ventilation, look back and see what i did with the door, plus the PSU takes in air from outside and vents it from the back of the case, besides my temps are actually really cool on the mobo,cpu,gpu and all i was doing today and yesterda was stress testing,benchmarking the heck out of the system and here are some of the highest temps i saw so far
CPU- 60c (max using aid64,ROG bench, x264 16T,IBT)
MOBO- 50c ( that is max but normally even in gaming it hovers in the lowe 40's )
GPU-37c ( crazy cool even on full load using Heaven,Valley,firestrike,3Dmark,ROG bench and real live gaming fall out 4 actually but all this is at 1080p till i get my 3k monitor)
intel 750ssd - 30c

Maybe i left out some info, i used Fujipoly and MX-4 for thermal padding/Compound on my GPU, Artcic silver 5 for the CPU, and these might come in handy, you install them on the motherboard before installation and they tend to help in passively removing heat to the chassis


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Well i see you know your stuff! i would go for flex tubing in the back of the case as that is the best solution IMHO, most Rig builders even the extreme builds use flex tubing behind the nice Rigid tubing they show in front of the case, check out "jayztwocents" yellow Skunk works build on his YouTube channel ,since the tubing is out of view you should be good, As for a fill port, i am actually thinking of one, i can easily make and mount it on top of the case but since our case panels slide easily off i don't think it is necessary ,unless you have your res in such a way it makes it difficult to fill, then do a fill port.
> Now when it comes to my drainage solution...well since room is really tight i have two draining ports right where front rad is at, check the pic out, now i have valves and other fittings i can use but with this method i can easily remove the bottom panel and unscrew them one at a time and drain them out, not to hard at all and i already drained it several times prepping the system. even though a nice valve would look good and neat but i was tight on room, Plus i set them at the lowest point of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for LED's i already stated
> 
> 
> 
> is what ill be getting, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just build a nice RIG for a customer and used the black 240 case ,and i wanted to try something different, i think WHITE,RED,Black are nice colors. my previous case was the Cosmos II here is the link for that ancient build i did a long time ago plus i can always remove the panel and do some custom paint ( which i might do in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fans i think you can, maybe customize something but you can.


Ah i c, lets see if it gets that hovercraft glow at the bottom around the case like it's about to take off lol.


----------



## rpnp7

Anyone here know how to MOD EVGA GTX 980 FTW white led's to red somehow?
I thought about using red film in between the white led & the decal but i have never owned a ACX cooler gpu before so i have no idea of the led logo pops out like the reference geforce gtx logo's do.

Also if i do get a red film & it does work out, how would you go about attaching it? What adhesive?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Ah i c, lets see if it gets that hovercraft glow at the bottom around the case like it's about to take off lol.


LOL,


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> LOL,


Any idea about my post before yours?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Any idea about my post before yours?


Im sorry, can you direct me to what you are referring to.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Anyone here know how to MOD EVGA GTX 980 FTW white led's to red somehow?
> I thought about using red film in between the white led & the decal but i have never owned a ACX cooler gpu before so i have no idea of the led logo pops out like the reference geforce gtx logo's do.
> 
> Also if i do get a red film & it does work out, how would you go about attaching it? What adhesive?


you will have to take the cooler off no doubt for better work, check the EVGA forums i used ot be on there always.they are helpfull.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Gigabyte Z170MX-Gaming 5 motherboard
> i7-6700k
> G.SKILL 2x8GB 3200MHz Ripjaws V RAM
> 7970 reference card temporarily until the newer stuff comes out.
> 
> Eventually the build will be rigid tubing using Monsoon hardline compression fittings and either a Monsoon res/pump combo or the EK res/pump combo. I'll be installing a couple passthrough couplers in the main wall next to the motherboard so that I can have the front and the rear plumbed independently. In the beginning, the rear will be plumbed using rigid, the front mainly rigid with exception of the connection from CPU to GPU, and GPU up to the front radiator being flex tube simply because I'll be swapping out the video card, and the dimensions will change slightly. I had considered doing it all with rigid tubing, but I guess that depends on how good I am at making my bends and working with the rigid. Never worked with it before.
> 
> I've eliminated any spinning drives from the build, using a 1TB Samsung 850 evo for the only storage.
> 
> I was going to do the Alphacool XT45 in the front, but after reading some reviews, its cooling is barely better than the PE240 but for the extra real estate I didn't feel it was worth it.
> 
> What did you use as a drain on your loop? I'm trying to decide how I want to incorporate that. I think I'll install a fillport above the reservoir in the metal and hide it below the white plastic on the top. When it's time to drain and refill the loop, I can simply take off the panels, do what I need to, and put the panels back on.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i see you know your stuff! i would go for flex tubing in the back of the case as that is the best solution IMHO, most Rig builders even the extreme builds use flex tubing behind the nice Rigid tubing they show in front of the case, check out "jayztwocents" yellow Skunk works build on his YouTube channel ,since the tubing is out of view you should be good, As for a fill port, i am actually thinking of one, i can easily make and mount it on top of the case but since our case panels slide easily off i don't think it is necessary ,unless you have your res in such a way it makes it difficult to fill, then do a fill port.
> Now when it comes to my drainage solution...well since room is really tight i have two draining ports right where front rad is at, check the pic out, now i have valves and other fittings i can use but with this method i can easily remove the bottom panel and unscrew them one at a time and drain them out, not to hard at all and i already drained it several times prepping the system. even though a nice valve would look good and neat but i was tight on room, Plus i set them at the lowest point of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Jacob just a idea. 2 red led strips at the bottom of the case, so you get this natural red glow underneath/surrounding the case.
> You just have to run the wire through the vent at the bottom, but it'd look sick. Just a suggestion.
> 
> By the way ... why did you choose a white case for a black/red build?
> Can you fit 2 fans at the back if you have the hdd cage there aswell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for LED's i already stated
> 
> 
> 
> is what ill be getting, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just build a nice RIG for a customer and used the black 240 case ,and i wanted to try something different, i think WHITE,RED,Black are nice colors. my previous case was the Cosmos II i used black. here is the link for that ancient build i did a long time ago plus i can always remove the panel and do some custom paint ( which i might do in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the fans i think you can, maybe customize something but you can.
Click to expand...

Where exactly is that picture taken? I'm confused


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Where exactly is that picture taken? I'm confused


i took that picture crouching at the floor looking up under my case, those are Bistpower T-fitting connected to the front 240 Radiator, at the bottom here is a link to how these fittings are http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/sidewindercomputers_2266_509998695


----------



## 303869

Jacob, if your looking for an rgb led kit I've just installed the RGB LED kit from Corsair with the commander mini, the good thing about that is it can link into all your Corsair digital products if you have any and also act as a fan controller. It can monitor and change the led colour of my H100i for example which is quite cool and set it to change colour depending on temp http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-link/corsair-link-hardware


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Jacob, if your looking for an rgb led kit I've just installed the RGB LED kit from Corsair with the commander mini, the good thing about that is it can link into all your Corsair digital products if you have any and also act as a fan controller. It can monitor and change the led colour of my H100i for example which is quite cool and set it to change colour depending on temp http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/corsair-link/corsair-link-hardware


I did see that but over looked it, Does it also connect to a USB header? And how big is the main box. My issue is finding room in the case, Plus I think Corsair always has better quality I might get that kit also, I don't mind having extra parts as I always build and use the stuff. let me know what's the size of that box


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> I did see that but over looked it, Does it also connect to a USB header? And how big is the main box. My issue is finding room in the case, Plus I think Corsair always has better quality I might get that kit also, I don't mind having extra parts as I always build and use the stuff. let me know what's the size of that box


yes it does connect to an internal usb 2 header and is powered by one sata power connector. Just had a look at the nzxt hue unit you were looking at and it looks a lot smaller than that, not at home right now but a quick guesstimate from memory is about 6 inch in length and about 2.5 inch in depth but it is very slim about 1.5cm.

The hardware is decent from what I can tell, time will be the real test but the Corsair Link software can be buggy especially on Windows 10 and you'll prob have to do this reg fix http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=153706 but once you clear that up it works quite well. The led's are RGB and can be either a single color, color based off temp or a cycle between either two or four different colors.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> you will have to take the cooler off no doubt for better work, check the EVGA forums i used ot be on there always.they are helpfull.


I did, over 60 views, 0 replies.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> yes it does connect to an internal usb 2 header and is powered by one sata power connector. Just had a look at the nzxt hue unit you were looking at and it looks a lot smaller than that, not at home right now but a quick guesstimate from memory is about 6 inch in length and about 2.5 inch in depth but it is very slim about 1.5cm.
> 
> The hardware is decent from what I can tell, time will be the real test but the Corsair Link software can be buggy especially on Windows 10 and you'll prob have to do this reg fix http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=153706 but once you clear that up it works quite well. The led's are RGB and can be either a single color, color based off temp or a cycle between either two or four different colors.


Well the HUE+ is sold out everywhere i got lucky Newegg send me a "notify me" and it got shipped from over seas and still in route, but its in USPS hands now. Ill see how this Kit goes before i try another one. i heard some critics of the kits that it doesn't stick,cheap quality and what no, ill play around and see before jumping to corsairs kit. i can always do my own RGB strip and connect it with a hub of many brand out there and use power/WIFI and a remote, i install RGB led's in local stores for extra bling at night. ill use what i got if i have to i just wanted to stray away and stick to a simple install like these kits. Thanks for the help though let us know how it looks in your case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> I did, over 60 views, 0 replies.


I am a little confused onto exactly what is it you need assistance with, you have many posts but i got carried away can you direct me one more time to which one you are referring to.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Well the HUE+ is sold out everywhere i got lucky Newegg send me a "notify me" and it got shipped from over seas and still in route, but its in USPS hands now. Ill see how this Kit goes before i try another one. i heard some critics of the kits that it doesn't stick,cheap quality and what no, ill play around and see before jumping to corsairs kit. i can always do my own RGB strip and connect it with a hub of many brand out there and use power/WIFI and a remote, i install RGB led's in local stores for extra bling at night. ill use what i got if i have to i just wanted to stray away and stick to a simple install like these kits. Thanks for the help though let us know how it looks in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little confused onto exactly what is it you need assistance with, you have many posts but i got carried away can you direct me one more time to which one you are referring to.


EVGA GTX 980 FTW : https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static/forever/images/userbuild/144819.6dca3e7b44854d5ea42ada208ec84230.01e05ccbff079b63de66f155a3ed7981.256c.jpg

Now as you can see it has white led's shining trough the decal. I basically want to make it red. The ways i've thought of is placing a red film (used for photography) in between the white led's & the decal.
Now the issue is i never owned a non-reference gpu before, so this design is very new to me, meaning i have no idea if i can actually place the red film in between the white led's & the decal.

Now, on the reference geforce gtx logo ... what people do is, they take off the geforce gtx logo & sand off the green paint to make it white first (which the top one already is).
Then i guess you can just insert the red film in between and pop it back into place:
http://i.imgur.com/Bh49nD3.jpg

I want to buy a non reference one (the first 1 i mentioned above) but i don't know if this mod will work with it.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Well the HUE+ is sold out everywhere i got lucky Newegg send me a "notify me" and it got shipped from over seas and still in route, but its in USPS hands now. Ill see how this Kit goes before i try another one. i heard some critics of the kits that it doesn't stick,cheap quality and what no, ill play around and see before jumping to corsairs kit. i can always do my own RGB strip and connect it with a hub of many brand out there and use power/WIFI and a remote, i install RGB led's in local stores for extra bling at night. ill use what i got if i have to i just wanted to stray away and stick to a simple install like these kits. Thanks for the help though let us know how it looks in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little confused onto exactly what is it you need assistance with, you have many posts but i got carried away can you direct me one more time to which one you are referring to.


Ah ok yeah see how you go with the HUE kit! Oh your a pro fitter then? I was thinking of adding some ambient lighting to my desk area but most led kits online from amazon etc sound as tho its 50/50 whether they will work or not and for how long.

No problem and yes will do! I'm actually getting a new desk next week so will post some pics once everything is transferred across. Also have some cable combs on order to make my braided cables look a bit neater.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 FTW : https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static/forever/images/userbuild/144819.6dca3e7b44854d5ea42ada208ec84230.01e05ccbff079b63de66f155a3ed7981.256c.jpg
> 
> Now as you can see it has white led's shining trough the decal. I basically want to make it red. The ways i've thought of is placing a red film (used for photography) in between the white led's & the decal.
> Now the issue is i never owned a non-reference gpu before, so this design is very new to me, meaning i have no idea if i can actually place the red film in between the white led's & the decal.
> 
> Now, on the reference geforce gtx logo ... what people do is, they take off the geforce gtx logo & sand off the green paint to make it white first (which the top one already is).
> Then i guess you can just insert the red film in between and pop it back into place:
> http://i.imgur.com/Bh49nD3.jpg
> 
> I want to buy a non reference one (the first 1 i mentioned above) but i don't know if this mod will work with it.


Nice so you are getting the 980 FTW? that will be a nice card, height isn't a problem? non the less i really don't have a solution at hand changing the LED, the film might work you have to experiment, if you are taking that cooler apart, go ahead and get some nice thermal padding and compound to improve cooling since you are on air. there is no way telling unless you get that card and take it apart to see whats up. if you were near me ill make it happen, just remember if there is a will there is a way! and for the record I would keep it white, Red is nice if your going with that theme but white always goes with everything and it's not as bad as green lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Ah ok yeah see how you go with the HUE kit! Oh your a pro fitter then? I was thinking of adding some ambient lighting to my desk area but most led kits online from amazon etc sound as tho its 50/50 whether they will work or not and for how long.
> 
> No problem and yes will do! I'm actually getting a new desk next week so will post some pics once everything is transferred across. Also have some cable combs on order to make my braided cables look a bit neater.


Not a pro fitter lol i just a fun hobby that pays







, im getting just a random desk and chair for now , my shop is my man cave lol after buying a house ill make sure ill make a real batman cave somewhere so the wife and kids could stay at bay


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Not a pro fitter lol i just a fun hobby that pays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im getting just a random desk and chair for now , my shop is my man cave lol after buying a house ill make sure ill make a real batman cave somewhere so the wife and kids could stay at bay


Ah ok Im sure your better than most tho!







Yeah when I get my own place I have some good plans set out for the living room and a man cave somewhere


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Nice so you are getting the 980 FTW? that will be a nice card, height isn't a problem? non the less i really don't have a solution at hand changing the LED, the film might work you have to experiment, if you are taking that cooler apart, go ahead and get some nice thermal padding and compound to improve cooling since you are on air. there is no way telling unless you get that card and take it apart to see whats up. if you were near me ill make it happen, just remember if there is a will there is a way! and for the record I would keep it white, Red is nice if your going with that theme but white always goes with everything and it's not as bad as green lol
> Not a pro fitter lol i just a fun hobby that pays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im getting just a random desk and chair for now , my shop is my man cave lol after buying a house ill make sure ill make a real batman cave somewhere so the wife and kids could stay at bay


Im trying to buy a used Gtx 980 FTW


----------



## ChironX

Hey guys,

I am planning to buy an Air 240 for my mini-ITX Skylake build. I also plan to buy a Swiftech H240X. Can somebody tell me if the H240X works fine with air 240? I am worried about the fact that H240X has short tubes and may not extend to the front mounting points.


----------



## jacob650

For another door solution while i await some Glass to come in I thought about trimming the original door panel to cover the edges of the case with the exception of the side where the GPUs door bracket is, it sticks out more. I will be using some U-Channel rubber and adhesive to make it stick for sure, I cut and trimmed it plus sand it down for smooth edges, the cut wasn't 100% precisely straight but the U-channel will make up for the shortcomings. in this case the door will have no glass and it will be open, I will add the glass to this door later on which will also be an open door case mod


----------



## SlackerKing

I am trying to decide if I want to air or liquid cool the CPU in the Air 240.

For liquid cooling I'm leaning toward the Corsair H100i GTX and for air cooling I'm looking at the Noctua NH-C14S.

I've never done a liquid cooled system before, so I am kind of worried about leaks on all my new parts. Supposedly these AIO liquid coolers are pretty reliable, but things do go wrong from time to time, which is why I started looking at the NH-C14S.

The case has a 120mm CPU cooler clearance and the NH-C14S has either a 115mm or 142mm height depending on how you mount the fan. You can mount the fan on the top, but that would make it too tall (142mm) for the Air 240. Or you can mount fan under the fins and it will only be 115mm tall.

My end goal is OC'ing my 6700K to around 4.5 to 4.7 GHz and need to determine which of these coolers would allow that.

Does anyone have any experience with the NH-C14S in an Air 240 with a 6700K OC'd? What GHz did you end up at? Notua's TDP chart says I can expect "medium overclocking potential" with this cooler. Whatever that means.

Same question goes for the H100i GTX, since I may go with it, once I get over my fear of leaks. lol

Here's my thoughts on cooling the case in general. Feel free to make any suggestions.

*With H100i GTX*


Radiator in front with fans bring air into the case
120mm fans in the top for exhaust. I think I can get two 15mm slim fans in there, but I may only be able to fit a single fan there.
120mm fans in the bottom, since I have a Mini-ITX board and should have room. But I am not sure if intake or exhaust would work better. Thoughts?
Rear fan slots are empty, unless someone can recommend a quiet 80mm.
*With NH-C14S*

Pretty much the same setup, except I'd have two 120mm fans in the front instead of the radiator.

*Parts List*

Here's my part list I'm working with, just in case it makes a difference.


Air 240 Case (black)
Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 ITX/ac
i7-6700K
32 GB DDR-3200 (in addition to gaming, I do development work and run several virtual PC's)
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
Cooler Master JetFlo 120 (PWM) fans Red LED
I'm open to suggestions on fans for the top, bottom, and/or front based on what I said above.

Thanks in advance,
Slacker


----------



## svictorcc

.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> well with the modded door panel there is plenty of ventilation, look back and see what i did with the door, plus the PSU takes in air from outside and vents it from the back of the case, besides my temps are actually really cool on the mobo,cpu,gpu and all i was doing today and yesterda was stress testing,benchmarking the heck out of the system and here are some of the highest temps i saw so far
> CPU- 60c (max using aid64,ROG bench, x264 16T,IBT)
> MOBO- 50c ( that is max but normally even in gaming it hovers in the lowe 40's )
> GPU-37c ( crazy cool even on full load using Heaven,Valley,firestrike,3Dmark,ROG bench and real live gaming fall out 4 actually but all this is at 1080p till i get my 3k monitor)
> intel 750ssd - 30c
> 
> Maybe i left out some info, i used Fujipoly and MX-4 for thermal padding/Compound on my GPU, Artcic silver 5 for the CPU, and these might come in handy, you install them on the motherboard before installation and they tend to help in passively removing heat to the chassis


Impressive low temps!
*What is your room temp?*
I'm running a 4790k @4.840mhz/1.393v, and GTX 970 +45mv/@1596mhz/8000mhz in the same loop with a total of 600mm rad space (30mm tickness).
My room temp is around 29ºC most of the time, and with fans at 1100rpm my temps are (aida64 standard cpu+fpu+mem+cache stress test + furmark 1080p 2xaa gpu stress test)
Water delta: 10,6ºC
CPU MAX temp (OC): 79ºC (max core temp)
GPU(OC): 62ºC max.

Your GPU is running extremely low temps, is it oc?

I'm using Gelid Extreme for both cpu and gpu, plus ek thermal pads for vrm.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Impressive low temps!
> *What is your room temp?*
> I'm running a 4790k @4.840mhz/1.393v, and GTX 970 +45mv/@1596mhz/8000mhz in the same loop with a total of 600mm rad space (30mm tickness).
> My room temp is around 29ºC most of the time, and with fans at 1100rpm my temps are (aida64 standard cpu+fpu+mem+cache stress test + furmark 1080p 2xaa gpu stress test)
> Water delta: 10,6ºC
> CPU MAX temp (OC): 79ºC (max core temp)
> GPU(OC): 62ºC max.
> 
> Your GPU is running extremely low temps, is it oc?
> 
> I'm using Gelid Extreme for both cpu and gpu, plus ek thermal pads for vrm.


-Room temps at 80F-85F = 26-29C

CPU max temps 60c ( using Arctic silver 5)

GPU Asic Quility 80.9%

Yes im overclocked managed to get CC 1534Mhz stable MC 8002mhz ( went all the way to 1582mhz & MC 8202mhz pass firestrike and Temps still stuck a 37C)
Went and extra 200Mhz on the memory and still no crash but i feel like i have more room i can squeeze on the memory, still i don't think i need that extra push , this card is a beast as it is and normally i flash the bios to unlock more Vcore, but in this case im fine and very satisfied with the card!

Thermal compound/padding
Fujipoly SARCON X-E Extreme System Builder Thermal Padding 150 x 100 x 0.5mm 11.0 watt/mk
Fujipoly SARCON XR-m High Extreme Thermal Padding 60 x 50 x 1.0mm 17.0 watt/mk

Arctic MX-4 compound


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> -Room temps at 80F-85F = 26-29C
> 
> CPU max temps 60c ( using Arctic silver 5)
> 
> GPU Asic Quility 80.9%
> 
> Yes im overclocked managed to get CC 1534Mhz stable MC 8002mhz ( went all the way to 1582mhz & MC 8202mhz pass firestrike and Temps still stuck a 37C)
> Went and extra 200Mhz on the memory and still no crash but i feel like i have more room i can squeeze on the memory, still i don't think i need that extra push , this card is a beast as it is and normally i flash the bios to unlock more Vcore, but in this case im fine and very satisfied with the card!
> 
> Thermal compound/padding
> Fujipoly SARCON X-E Extreme System Builder Thermal Padding 150 x 100 x 0.5mm 11.0 watt/mk
> Fujipoly SARCON XR-m High Extreme Thermal Padding 60 x 50 x 1.0mm 17.0 watt/mk
> 
> Arctic MX-4 compound


So, even OC your GPU is doing 8ºC delta to air temp? What's your water loop delta/temp?
Could you upload a print of your system runing the stress tests?
Here is my system runing both aida64 and furmark at the same time, but the cpu is at it's max heat limit for water, @4.980mhz with 1.44v.
Room temp at 28,8ºC


----------



## White Wyvern

Sorry, i've posted with my brother's login =/ we are sharing the same computer.
But consider the post above as mine =)


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Sorry, i've posted with my brother's login =/ we share the same computer.
> But consider the post above as mine =)


Will do! I'm driving at the moment once I get to the shop I'll Run some tests and post, I never used after burner, I'm using 3D mark,ROG bench, heaven,valley, FO4 at 1080p only, I'm sure temps will rise at higher Res, 3440x1440 will be the monitor coming in, perhaps more stress on that, using HWinfo with Rivatuner for OSD, kind of glitchy in game tho but bench marking its fine


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Will do! I'm driving at the moment once I get to the shop I'll Run some tests and post, I never used after burner, I'm using 3D mark,ROG bench, heaven,valley, FO4 at 1080p only, I'm sure temps will rise at higher Res, 3440x1440 will be the monitor coming in, perhaps more stress on that, using HWinfo with Rivatuner for OSD, kind of glitchy in game tho but bench marking its fine


Furmark is the most heavy/heat stress test for gpu.
I'm asking this because i have a gtx 970, 145w stock, and the 980ti is 250w stock, and my gpu is running like 15/20℃ higher than your 980ti at similar room temps.
I'm concerned that i have a bad gpu mount.
Also, GC (gelid extreme) is the top non-metal thermal paste around, at least that's what i heard:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-21.html


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Furmark is the most heavy/heat stress test for gpu.
> I'm asking this because i have a gtx 970, 145w stock, and the 980ti is 250w stock, and my gpu is running like 15/20℃ higher than your 980ti at similar room temps.
> I'm concerned that i have a bad gpu mount.
> Also, GC (gelid extreme) is the top non-metal thermal paste around, at least that's what i heard:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-21.html


OK here is some tests, as i was rushing a little bit, i ran heaven and valley several times in loops for it to warm up and finally got it to around 40c in heaven. in firemark it stays at 37C still did not do Furmark,i am familiar with the tool but stopped using it back in my matrix 7970's days, in games it runs extremely cool at 1080p i mean temps never goes over 35-36C most of the time it is in high 20's
Ambient temps 29-30C.

Idle temps


Ran heaven and valley 3 time to get it warm, took snapshot with my phone because doing PrtScn gives it blank in heaven ( don't know why )
Again this 6th run. Clock at 1523Mhz MC 8002Mhz managed to get 39C


8th run Clock at 1534Mhz MC 8202 43C


GPU tweak showing little less temps


In game runs really cool i mean no stress at all or at least FO4,Using HWinfo & Rivatuner causes this weird line on the left screen but with Rivatuner off, no weird line ( will figure out later why it does that ) Notice it down clocked its self despite profile set to 1534Mhz, the card is just and overkill on this Res, i added another one with FPS showing since last pic didn't show it










Ran Aida64 for 30min to be honest because of time we close the shop soon


Now temps are a little more than before , you tell me what you think, is it good or bad?


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> OK here is some tests, as i was rushing a little bit, i ran heaven and valley several times in loops for it to warm up and finally got it to around 40c in heaven. in firemark it stays at 37C still did not do Furmark,i am familiar with the tool but stopped using it back in my matrix 7970's days, in games it runs extremely cool at 1080p i mean temps never goes over 35-36C most of the time it is in high 20's
> Ambient temps 29-30C.
> 
> Idle temps
> 
> Ran heaven and valley 3 time to get it warm, took snapshot with my phone because doing PrtScn gives it blank in heaven ( don't know why )
> Again this 6th run. Clock at 1523Mhz MC 8002Mhz managed to get 39C
> 
> 8th run Clock at 1534Mhz MC 8202 43C
> 
> GPU tweak showing little less temps
> 
> In game runs really cool i mean no stress at all or at least FO4,Using HWinfo & Rivatuner causes this weird line on the left screen but with Rivatuner off, no weird line ( will figure out later why it does that ) Notice it down clocked its self despite profile set to 1534Mhz, the card is just and overkill on this Res, i added another one with FPS showing since last pic didn't show it
> 
> Ran Aida64 for 30min to be honest because of time we close the shop soon
> 
> Now temps are a little more than before , you tell me what you think, is it good bad ?
> 
> After exiting heaven, here is GPU Tweak results, Core Clock 1534Mhz


Now your CPU temp is running close to mine, 74ºC max core for 1.344v is OK/normal.
If you want some benchmark improve, set your windows energy plan to performance.
Your GPU temp is very nice indeed.
I'm about to redo my loop, and will redo the gpu thermal paste application to see if the temps get better.
If you have some time, try out Furmark at 1080p to see the GPU OC temps and tell us the results.

Thanks!


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Now your CPU temp is running close to mine, 74ºC max core for 1.344v is OK/normal.
> If you want some benchmark improve, set your windows energy plan to performance.
> Your GPU temp is very nice indeed.
> I'm about to redo my loop, and will redo the gpu thermal paste application to see if the temps get better.
> If you have some time, try out Furmark at 1080p to see the GPU OC temps and tell us the results.
> 
> Thanks!


normally Cpu max temp 75c is very temporary or at one core, but it's good to know that's fine, in Asus monitor it shows 60c I think that's like overall core temps? for gpu I use the star method when applying paste, I'll run fur mark tomorrow no prob


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> normally Cpu max temp 75c is very temporary or at one core, but it's good to know that's fine, in Asus monitor it shows 60c I think that's like overall core temps? for gpu I use the star method when applying paste, I'll run fur mark tomorrow no prob


I use star method too








Anyway, your rig is one of the best with this case that i've seen so far, congrats!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> I use star method too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, your rig is one of the best with this case that i've seen so far, congrats!


Agreed.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> I use star method too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, your rig is one of the best with this case that i've seen so far, congrats!


Star method? Wut


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Star method? Wut


Well i called it star method and he understood







, some call it X method, EKWB named it "Cross Method" in terms of applying the thermal compound, each has their own preference but i always got better results simply buy following EK's instructions. Check this link HERE and scroll down you will see the PDF instruction manual on how to install the block, in it it will show you EK's best method it recommends, Perhaps ill call it Cross method better


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Star method? Wut
> 
> 
> 
> Well i called it star method and he understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , some call it X method, EKWB named it "Cross Method" in terms of applying the thermal compound, each has their own preference but i always got better results simply buy following EK's instructions. Check this link HERE and scroll down you will see the PDF instruction manual on how to install the block, in it it will show you EK's best method it recommends, Perhaps ill call it Cross method better
Click to expand...

I've always done the pea on CPUs and X/Cross/star/whatever on GPUs because that's what EK suggested on their GPU block.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I've always done the pea on CPUs and X/Cross/star/whatever on GPUs because that's what EK suggested on their GPU block.


The thing is, all methods worked very well for me, no temp difference at all, but i like to do a "+" in the cpu and "X with +" ( kkkkkkkkkkkkk) in the gpu!


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Ah okay, I've always called it the cross method. And it's one of the best ways to cover the cpu evenly.

When I first started building I found this site.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Ah okay, I've always called it the cross method. And it's one of the best ways to cover the cpu evenly.
> 
> When I first started building I found this site.


The X is great, but for cpu i prefer the "+" technique, because this way the thermal paste will be in the same orientation of the cpu die.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

I don't understand why they haven't made a Thermal Paste pen like the did with bingo or a push pop. Push it out a little and dab it on.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

My build:

CPU: Intel 6700K
CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
MB: MSI Z170M motherboard
RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB DDR4 @3200MHz
SSD: SandDisk PLUS 240GB
PSU: Corsair RM650 PSU
Case: Corsair Air 240 Black

GPU: not decided yet, probably an MSI 980 non-TI.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> My build:
> 
> CPU: Intel 6700K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
> MB: MSI Z170M motherboard
> RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB DDR4 @3200MHz
> SSD: SandDisk PLUS 240GB
> PSU: Corsair RM650 PSU
> Case: Corsair Air 240 Black
> 
> GPU: not decided yet, probably an MSI 980 non-TI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good! Nice setup overall! your desktop background, isnt that one of the emblems from Black ops 3? What mouse and keyboard are you using?


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

The desktop backroungd is a Skeletor wallpaper. The mouse is the MX Master while the keyboard is the Apple Wireless keyboard with a black silicone thing on top.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> My build:
> 
> CPU: Intel 6700K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H105
> MB: MSI Z170M motherboard
> RAM: Corsair LPX 16GB DDR4 @3200MHz
> SSD: SandDisk PLUS 240GB
> PSU: Corsair RM650 PSU
> Case: Corsair Air 240 Black
> 
> GPU: not decided yet, probably an MSI 980 non-TI.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Daamn that's nice!


----------



## airjordantr

*Core i7 6700k
*Asus Maximus Gene VIII
*32GB Corsair Vengeance Red 2666
*Samsung 850 Pro 512gb Ssd
*Corsair Air 240 - 4*AF120 Red
*Corsair H105
*Corsair Tx850 80+ Psu - Red Sleeved Cable
*Gigabyte G1 Gtx980Ti Windforce


----------



## White Wyvern

This case is the best on the market for a custom water cooling system with itx mobos.
You can install 1x240mm rad in the bottom and another one in the front, both to intake fresh air, and top exhaust the hot air with 2x120mm fans.
Not to mention the capacithy to install another 120mm rad in the psu chamber, all this without any mod to the case!
I'm here wondering if it is possible to install a drain valve in the bottom side of the gpu waterblock (considering ekwb)? Is there clearance, considering that there is a 30mm tick rad in the bottom with a 25mm fan?


----------



## White Wyvern

Playing around with some colours for the loop (i'll drain it to clean the system).
What do you guys think? The case is the white version, white blue/white cables and avexir led ram.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Playing around with some colours for the loop (i'll drain it to clean the system).
> What do you guys think? The case is the white version, white blue/white cables and avexir led ram.


All three look great.


----------



## jacob650

Never died always bought pre mix but that looks nice, going to start mixing my own. 3 is right in between light and dark, 2 if you want to go lighter the dark ones are good also. really depends on your theme. March it with the hardware I guess as much possible but all look good, 2-3 are good blues if you want to show off the blue more


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Playing around with some colours for the loop (i'll drain it to clean the system).
> What do you guys think? The case is the white version, white blue/white cables and avexir led ram.


Since you've gone with the white version and the cables are white/blue I'd go with the darkest of them to give the coloring of the case and cables the best pop!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airjordantr*


Also this might be a stupid question. But looking at the second picture and the fans up top. Can the Impact fit in this case WITH top fans being used? Thinking about it I don't think I've seen a picture of any of the Impacts being used...


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> I'm here wondering if it is possible to install a drain valve in the bottom side of the gpu waterblock (considering ekwb)? Is there clearance, considering that there is a 30mm tick rad in the bottom with a 25mm fan?




Looking at this photo of my rig, the top of the graphics card is flush with the frame of the case and the rad is inside that a bit. And the EKWB sticks out from the top of the card, therefore I reckon a bottom drain on the GPU should be ok.


----------



## jacob650

MPCtech send in Da baby feet.



Installation was a breeze and my drill bit cut threw that plastic case like butter, now it sits a little higher, whihc improves airflow from beneath. and looks better i guess










Oh and my LED kit came in.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airjordantr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Core i7 6700k
> *Asus Maximus Gene VIII
> *32GB Corsair Vengeance Red 2666
> *Samsung 850 Pro 512gb Ssd
> *Corsair Air 240 - 4*AF120 Red
> *Corsair H105
> *Corsair Tx850 80+ Psu - Red Sleeved Cable
> *Gigabyte G1 Gtx980Ti Windforce


What a beauty. I was THIS close to getting those same red fans (non-LED) and switching out my white LED fans... I kind of want to get an LED strip light kit. For now though, just went full red on the fans:


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Can the Impact fit in this case WITH top fans being used? Thinking about it I don't think I've seen a picture of any of the Impacts being used...


Yes you can use the top fans with the Impact, I'll be uploading some pics later this week with my new desk so will include some showing the space.


----------



## airjordantr

Yours also look good. I like the red color.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> What a beauty. I was THIS close to getting those same red fans (non-LED) and switching out my white LED fans... I kind of want to get an LED strip light kit. For now though, just went full red on the fans:


----------



## DanielDEV

*Hey,
I'm about to order this build:

Processor Intel: Intel Core i5 6600K 3.5Ghz 6MB Cache s1151 - Tray 1

CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler 1

Motherboards for Intel: Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 LGA1151, Intel Z170, DDR4, 3xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI 1

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws-4 2x4GB DDR4 2400Mhz CL15 Kit 1

Solid-State Drives (SSD): Samsung 850 EVO Series MZ-75E250 250GB SSD SATA III 1

Power Supply: SeaSonic 850W Active PFC Modular 80+ Gold X-850 SS-850KM/X-850 PSU 1

What do you think? Something to change maybe?
I just need the computer for Guild Wars 2 and Need for Speed.
A GPU (1 or SLI) I'll buy when the new versions come out, with new cooler system.*


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielDEV*
> 
> *Hey,
> I'm about to order this build:
> 
> Processor Intel: Intel Core i5 6600K 3.5Ghz 6MB Cache s1151 - Tray 1
> 
> CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 CPU Cooler 1
> 
> Motherboards for Intel: Gigabyte GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5 LGA1151, Intel Z170, DDR4, 3xPCI-E, VGA, DVI, HDMI 1
> 
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws-4 2x4GB DDR4 2400Mhz CL15 Kit 1
> 
> Solid-State Drives (SSD): Samsung 850 EVO Series MZ-75E250 250GB SSD SATA III 1
> 
> Power Supply: SeaSonic 850W Active PFC Modular 80+ Gold X-850 SS-850KM/X-850 PSU 1
> 
> What do you think? Something to change maybe?
> I just need the computer for Guild Wars 2 and Need for Speed.
> A GPU (1 or SLI) I'll buy when the new versions come out, with new cooler system.*


I would try to go with 16gb (2x8gb) of RAM if you can swing it. Most games are still just below or right around 8gb max, but there are a few pushing past that now. 16gb is going to be (some say already is) the norm.

Also, a 500-512gb SSD as well, but if you're only installing a couple games along with the OS, probably not needed. Try to think a bit beyond your current needs though if your wallet allows it.


----------



## DanielDEV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> I would try to go with 16gb (2x8gb) of RAM if you can swing it. Most games are still just below or right around 8gb max, but there are a few pushing past that now. 16gb is going to be (some say already is) the norm.
> 
> Also, a 500-512gb SSD as well, but if you're only installing a couple games along with the OS, probably not needed. Try to think a bit beyond your current needs though if your wallet allows it.


Well, last time I played a game was 2 years ago (not included GW2), so I wasn't sure about the size of the card. maybe 4x4gb? its because the motherboard supports d-channel. About the ssd, even 160gb is good for me.

thanks.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Does anyone know of someone install a NH-C14S into this beauty? I seriously CANNOT find any photos. Only think I find is the Hadron with a NH-C14S ( which is fricking drool worthy )


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielDEV*
> 
> Well, last time I played a game was 2 years ago (not included GW2), so I wasn't sure about the size of the card. maybe 4x4gb? its because the motherboard supports d-channel. About the ssd, even 160gb is good for me.
> 
> thanks.


Do 2x8gb. Dual Channel is 2 channels simultaneous, so you will not see a performance increase by filling all 4 slots... In fact it would be slightly less (but not noticeable) performance. Also, with 2x8, you leave yourself open for expansion if needed (unlikely) in the future. Lastly, 2 sticks of 8gb should be cheaper than 4x4.


----------



## Helmsy

My Build:

CPU: Intel 4690K @ 4.4Ghz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
MB: ASUS GRYPHON Z97 ARMOUR
RAM: Corsair DOMINATOR 16GB DDR3
GPU: Gigabyte GTX980 XTREME
SSD: Samsung 240GB
HDD: 3TB WD Raid
PSU: Corsair HX750i
Case: Corsair Air 240 Black


----------



## jacob650

Nice clean Build you got there ^^


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> My Build:
> 
> CPU: Intel 4690K @ 4.4Ghz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> MB: ASUS GRYPHON Z97 ARMOUR
> RAM: Corsair DOMINATOR 16GB DDR3
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX980 XTREME
> SSD: Samsung 240GB
> HDD: 3TB WD Raid
> PSU: Corsair HX750i
> Case: Corsair Air 240 Black


Nice build, but are you using all case fans + rad fans as intake???
How is the case exhausting the hot air from gpu and cpu rad?
Or is just me seeing things wrong?


----------



## Helmsy

Thanks.

I originally had the fans with the front radiator fans blowing in and exhausting both up and back but I am now trying them the other way around. So the front fans are blowing air out the front and the other fans are all bringing air in.

It seems backwards but it seems to run cooler than before and better positive pressure.

I just replaced an EVGA GTX970 with the Giga GTX980 XTREME and now it all seems cooler and quieter.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I originally had the fans with the front radiator fans blowing in and exhausting both up and back but I am now trying them the other way around. So the front fans are blowing air out the front and the other fans are all bringing air in.
> 
> It seems backwards but it seems to run cooler than before and better positive pressure.
> 
> I just replaced an EVGA GTX970 with the Giga GTX980 XTREME and now it all seems cooler and quieter.


Interesting, because with this fans setup you're throwing all the hot air from the gpu directly to the cpu rad, and temps "should" be higher if compared with the first setup...
Also, the case is in a place where the hot air from the psu is retained, and will eventually get inside the main chamber by the back/top case fans...


----------



## Helmsy

So far CPU temps are slightly higher but the rest of the case are slightly lower but all the temps are pretty low all of the time. I do have a fan in the PSU compartment to move some air for the hdds and some 'custom' feet on the bottom to raise it up about an inch or so.

The place I have it is definitely not great for airflow so I'm trying some different setups. I will try this for a week or so and see how it goes and report back.


----------



## jacob650

Hey guys check out these little badasses





firestrike


----------



## 303869

Haha love them jacob








The LED's are looking good aswell!

Nice score btw!


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Hey guys check out these little badasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firestrike


My god! Wanted to buy Jacob's talent & his PC.


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> firestrike


Awesome graphics card score man!
+22k points = \o/
What is your gpu oc setup?

My best is 14.887 graphics card score with a msi gtx 970 gaming 4 (1627mhz/2003mhz/+51mv, all this with afterburner and stock bios).


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Haha love them jacob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LED's are looking good aswell!
> 
> Nice score btw!


Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> My god! Wanted to buy Jacob's talent & his PC.


Dont worry we all started as noobs and climbed are way up! plus im nothing compared to what they have on this site!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Awesome graphics card score man!
> +22k points = \o/
> What is your gpu oc setup?
> 
> My best is 14.887 graphics card score with a msi gtx 970 gaming 4 (1627mhz/2003mhz/+51mv, all this with afterburner and stock bios).


managed to get these OC results

-Room temps at 80F = 26C

-GPU CC 1523Mhz MC-8202MHZ Stable (1556+ Benchmarking only )
-GPU Temps 40c max Load Benchmarking, 28-35c gaming ,temps idle 25-28C!, (reading using GPUTweakII, GPU-Z )

-CPU 4.7Ghz @ 1.34V, 1.35 using adaptive mode Tested with IBT,ROG Bench,AIDA64,X264 16T,
-CPU Temps , 70-74c Max load it ever reached. 25-30C in game (FO4 so far) , idle temps 24-28C

I can push the CPU OC to 5.0Ghz for Benchmark and push the GPU a little more but why? i did that score with a quick fast OC. i really don't know what is a good score on a single 980ti, if I remember 3 years ago i did about 16K firestrike with 2x Titans in SLI and a 3770K @ 4.6Ghz. this just shows you this card is a beast, i can't wait till ASUS releases their PG348Q so i can do some 1440p gaming, i can OC RAm,CPU,GPu a little more to get a better score but as much as i want to i really built this Rig for gaming and play! as for games im playing FO4 for the past few days and i just can't believe the temps, i play for hours and GPU Load at 34% never went over 36C i even played for hours with all fans completely silent and it reached 45C, CPU In games hovers from 28C-40C max. but maybe because all this 1080P playing the card is sleeping.


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Hey guys check out these little badasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firestrike


awesome!! it is just awesome!


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Dont worry we all started as noobs and climbed are way up! plus im nothing compared to what they have on this site!
> managed to get these OC results
> 
> -Room temps at 80F = 26C
> 
> -GPU CC 1523Mhz MC-8202MHZ Stable (1556+ Benchmarking only )
> -GPU Temps 40c max Load Benchmarking, 28-35c gaming ,temps idle 25-28C!, (reading using GPUTweakII, GPU-Z )
> 
> -CPU 4.7Ghz @ 1.34V, 1.35 using adaptive mode Tested with IBT,ROG Bench,AIDA64,X264 16T,
> -CPU Temps , 70-74c Max load it ever reached. 25-30C in game (FO4 so far) , idle temps 24-28C
> 
> I can push the CPU OC to 5.0Ghz for Benchmark and push the GPU a little more but why? i did that score with a quick fast OC. i really don't know what is a good score on a single 980ti, if I remember 3 years ago i did about 16K firestrike with 2x Titans in SLI and a 3770K @ 4.6Ghz. this just shows you this card is a beast, i can't wait till ASUS releases their PG348Q so i can do some 1440p gaming, i can OC RAm,CPU,GPu a little more to get a better score but as much as i want to i really built this Rig for gaming and play! as for games im playing FO4 for the past few days and i just can't believe the temps, i play for hours and GPU Load at 34% never went over 36C i even played for hours with all fans completely silent and it reached 45C, CPU In games hovers from 28C-40C max. but maybe because all this 1080P playing the card is sleeping.


You can "simulate" a 1440p or even 4k monitor for games using nvidia's DSR in nvidia control panel.
I'm pretty sure FO4 in 4k DSR will use MUCH more load than 34%. Of course, temps, ram usage and vram will rise as well.


----------



## Helmsy

That's some PC Porn right there Jacob. Looks awesome!


----------



## White Wyvern

Still couldn't find a good place to install this "frankstein" drain system in my loop =(
It does not fit in the gpu block inlets.
My system have 2x240rad in the front and another 1x120rad in the psu chamber (where are the holes for a fan in the side panel).
The pump and rez are installed at the top of the psu (yes, i like to live dangerous...).
Any sugestions of good spots in the carbide air 240 tp install these?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> That's some PC Porn right there Jacob. Looks awesome!


Thanks for your support guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wyvern*
> 
> Still couldn't find a good place to install this "frankstein" drain system in my loop =(
> It does not fit in the gpu block inlets.
> My system have 2x240rad in the front and another 1x120rad in the psu chamber (where are the holes for a fan in the side panel).
> The pump and rez are installed at the top of the psu (yes, i like to live dangerous...).
> Any sugestions of good spots in the carbide air 240 tp install these?


I had the same issue, I have some nice Valves and fitting but couldn't really get a nice place to use them, that's why I ended up with this instead

they are located at he very bottom of the 240Rad mounted in the front of the case,I simply remove the bottom panel, and look under I'll have two fittings to unscrew and it will drain from one end each, one side will drain the Res,pump, the other end will drain the system beggining from the GPU/CPU I will have to move the case to get remaining water plus remove a fitting or two to completely blow all water out the rear rad, and I'm good, to bad I couldn't do a valve instead, show us some more pics of your rig all around and perhaps I can pull an idea since your loop is different than mines


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Thanks for your support guys!
> I had the same issue, I have some nice Valves and fitting but couldn't really get a nice place to use them, that's why I ended up with this instead
> they are located at he very bottom of the 240Rad mounted in the front of the case,I simply remove the bottom panel, and look under I'll have two fittings to unscrew and it will drain from one end each, one side will drain the Res,pump, the other end will drain the system beggining from the GPU/CPU I will have to move the case to get remaining water plus remove a fitting or two to completely blow all water out the rear rad, and I'm good, to bad I couldn't do a valve instead, show us some more pics of your rig all around and perhaps I can pull an idea since your loop is different than mines


Thanks for the help man.
My brother let me intrude this subject, since i'll help him here (this was his first build).
I'll travel tomorrow and only return next week, then i'll take apart the loop of this case and show some pics.
This is the third itx case that i'll build and mod (the others were hadron air


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://asia.evga.com/articles/00856/Hadron-Case-Mod-Contest/


and thermaltake core v1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/guru3d-rig-of-the-month-august-2015,1.html


), and i know how painful this builds can be.


----------



## jacob650

Really nice build! he does not need no help if you are around
i always wanted to to a Small build like this and i might want to get slimmer and thinner next time! just for the challenge! form and function always! keep up the good work man:thumb:


----------



## White Wyvern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Really nice build! he does not need no help if you are around
> i always wanted to to a Small build like this and i might want to get slimmer and thinner next time! just for the challenge! form and function always! keep up the good work man:thumb:


Everyone needs help, and your build is one of the best that i've seen with this case, so i know that you've experienced some pain, and, consequently, you know every inch of this case.
I'll need your help here.
Sometimes i ask for myself if i like to build this tiny cases for the challenge or because i like to suffer


----------



## jacob650

HAHAHA, i cant begin talking how many times i said forget this she&%^, but im hard headed anyways, there is this weird pleasure in struggling and making things work, this type of passion that drives us to do what we do cannot be explained, it can only be shown. when someone asks how do you love this stuff, all the money,time & effort spent why? i say this love of what i do cannot be explained or understood till you reach your goal then you would understand why. the feeling of accomplishment at the end is awesome. i wish i had the money and resources to just build and belong to a community to build together....and of course game and stuff







.....but im married, good thing my wife understands jack nothing of what i do except it looks cool to her...she has no idea of how much this stuff costs, shhhhhhhh


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> HAHAHA, i cant begin talking how many times i said forget this she&%^, but im hard headed anyways, there is this weird pleasure in struggling and making things work, this type of passion that drives us to do what we do cannot be explained, it can only be shown. when someone asks how do you love this stuff, all the money,time & effort spent why? i say this love of what i do cannot be explained or understood till you reach your goal then you would understand why. the feeling of accomplishment at the end is awesome. i wish i had the money and resources to just build and belong to a community to build together....and of course game and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....but im married, good thing my wife understands jack nothing of what i do except it looks cool to her...she has no idea of how much this stuff costs, shhhhhhhh


Yeah I can totally relate to that, I wish I could just build all the time aswell. Sometimes when a new case is released, (mainly from corsair) If I fall in love with it I just get an urge and have to build in it! A couple of times now I've bought a new case just to build with and then sold it like 2 months later, I've had about 8 different cases since I built my first pc and that was only 5 years ago







I've got my eyes set on the 760T as my next case upgrade and currently looking at a Node 304 HTPC build.


----------



## kingbobyjr

Hi all...

So I will be moving my build into an Air 240 this weekend and have a quick fan question.

I want to put two exhaust fans up top and two intake fans on the bottom. I'm looking at Corsair fans and was wondering if it matters if I used either either the AF120 Quiet Edition for both areas or if SP120s would be better there. Any thought on this?

Up front will be a H100i GTX with SP120s setup for pull.

Looking forward to building this....


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingbobyjr*
> 
> Hi all...
> 
> So I will be moving my build into an Air 240 this weekend and have a quick fan question.
> 
> I want to put two exhaust fans up top and two intake fans on the bottom. I'm looking at Corsair fans and was wondering if it matters if I used either either the AF120 Quiet Edition for both areas or if SP120s would be better there. Any thought on this?
> 
> Up front will be a H100i GTX with SP120s setup for pull.
> 
> Looking forward to building this....


The SP120 are good and you will exhaust air fast i guess but i always used AF120's for exhaust as i don't want to much noise and they did the job well.


----------



## N8-Karl

Just got this case for my basement as an HTPC/Couch gaming while reusing some old parts..first of the Specs:

CPU: Intel 6700k Skylake
MOBO: Asus Maximus VIII Gene
RAM: Corsair Veng 16GB - 3000
PSU: Corsair RM650x
Storage: 120GB Vertex 3 SSD (boot), WD Green 2TB
Cooler: DeepCool Captain 240 AIO
Fans: Corsair SP and AF of course

So I haven't decided on the video card yet, so what is the general consensus for this case in terms of GPU clearance? Strix and MSI Frozer is a no-no... I'm eyeing on 980 Ti G1 by Gigabyte though. I don't mind reference but I like some red accents on it. Or should I just wait for Pascal GPUs? (It's not even announced yet so who knows it might be delayed)


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> The SP120 are good and you will exhaust air fast i guess but i always used AF120's for exhaust as i don't want to much noise and they did the job well.


Yeah SP120s for intake, AF120s for exhaust!


----------



## TB0neGmz

I finally got around to doing my rebuild into thia case and attempt my first ever custom loop.

Specs:
i7 6700k
Msi 980ti
16gb of corsair lpx ram
Msi mortar motherboard.


----------



## jacob650

really nice build, do you have 1 rad or another in the back?


----------



## TB0neGmz

Just the single 240mm, i know that is BARE BARE minimum for cpu+gpu im not over clocking the cpu any time soon as its a new 6700k so performs just as well as my old overclocked 2600k.

after some stress tests the cpu maxed out at 60 degrees and the gpu stays much cooler than the stock reference cooler.


----------



## 303869

Finaly got my cable combs in and new desk all sorted heres some pics:


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> I finally got around to doing my rebuild into thia case and attempt my first ever custom loop.
> 
> Specs:
> i7 6700k
> Msi 980ti
> 16gb of corsair lpx ram
> Msi mortar motherboard.


That looks great! what coolant is that?


----------



## N8-Karl

Ok I caved in for the Gigabyte 980Ti G1 lol....was going to wait for Pascal but I only game 1080 anyway. Thanks to this thread, I was able to pick a GPU that will for sure fit inside the Air 240. The G1 JUST fits, probably have like 3mm to spare before it hits my front fan lol. Although technical dimension wise it shouldn't fit but it does fit!


----------



## 44TZL

What are the speakers you have there - they look rather nice!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> What are the speakers you have there - they look rather nice!


If that question is for me, I'm using the Corsair SP2500 set, best 2.1 set I've ever used!


----------



## KizakuraVolt

So after having dreams of the Extreme edition Gigabyte gpu in the Air 240 and seeing Metallic Acid's Re(de)fine build. I want to do a free standing GPU to show off the Angel eyes.... I guess I'll be jumping into case modder life now.


----------



## Yogafire

Made myself a walnut trolley for my living room Air 240. With young kids (and a wife that likes to vacuum) I needed to be able to move it easily. Very pleased with the results. Also a cheeky x99 / TX SLI upgrade is imminent. ?







[/URL]


----------



## jacob650

Nice! My rig is really heavy for its size.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Made myself a walnut trolley for my living room Air 240. With young kids (and a wife that likes to vacuum) I needed to be able to move it easily. Very pleased with the results. Also a cheeky x99 / TX SLI upgrade is imminent. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Pretty


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Made myself a walnut trolley for my living room Air 240. With young kids (and a wife that likes to vacuum) I needed to be able to move it easily. Very pleased with the results. Also a cheeky x99 / TX SLI upgrade is imminent. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Looking good.








Nice 80mm fans btw. Xilence? If so, I have the same fans. Although I removed the stickers.


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 80mm fans btw. Xilence? If so, I have the same fans. Although I removed the stickers.


are those corsair fans? I have room for one more


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 80mm fans btw. Xilence? If so, I have the same fans. Although I removed the stickers.


Thanks. Yep. Xilence 80mm's - dirt cheap from memory and pretty decent build quality and noise level.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> are those corsair fans? I have room for one more


Nah, Xilence 80mm's. Don't think that Corsair do 80mm fans... ?


----------



## Grey Goose

Wow!!! Very nice builds here!I'm thinking of getting this case.

Questions

I will be moving case once a week between houses-
-how portable is it?
-how much does the case weigh with a build in it +/-
-is it a good solid case?
- are side panels fairly strong?
-looks like it would cool very easy
-which case scratches easier black or white?

Thanks!!


----------



## DaClownie

I think I'm going to fill that space with some fractal design 80mm fans... they're on newegg for $8.99 a piece, 1400rpm, 14.3DBa (or so they say, haha)

Those will be the only exhaust fans in the case, try to keep lots of positive pressure in there.


----------



## fairytinkl

error in reply, sorry


----------



## fairytinkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerKing*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I want to air or liquid cool the CPU in the Air 240.
> 
> For liquid cooling I'm leaning toward the Corsair H100i GTX and for air cooling I'm looking at the Noctua NH-C14S.
> 
> I've never done a liquid cooled system before, so I am kind of worried about leaks on all my new parts. Supposedly these AIO liquid coolers are pretty reliable, but things do go wrong from time to time, which is why I started looking at the NH-C14S.
> 
> The case has a 120mm CPU cooler clearance and the NH-C14S has either a 115mm or 142mm height depending on how you mount the fan. You can mount the fan on the top, but that would make it too tall (142mm) for the Air 240. Or you can mount fan under the fins and it will only be 115mm tall.
> 
> My end goal is OC'ing my 6700K to around 4.5 to 4.7 GHz and need to determine which of these coolers would allow that.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the NH-C14S in an Air 240 with a 6700K OC'd? What GHz did you end up at? Notua's TDP chart says I can expect "medium overclocking potential" with this cooler. Whatever that means.
> 
> Same question goes for the H100i GTX, since I may go with it, once I get over my fear of leaks. lol
> 
> Here's my thoughts on cooling the case in general. Feel free to make any suggestions.
> 
> *With H100i GTX*
> 
> 
> Radiator in front with fans bring air into the case
> 120mm fans in the top for exhaust. I think I can get two 15mm slim fans in there, but I may only be able to fit a single fan there.
> 120mm fans in the bottom, since I have a Mini-ITX board and should have room. But I am not sure if intake or exhaust would work better. Thoughts?
> Rear fan slots are empty, unless someone can recommend a quiet 80mm.
> *With NH-C14S*
> 
> Pretty much the same setup, except I'd have two 120mm fans in the front instead of the radiator.
> 
> *Parts List*
> 
> Here's my part list I'm working with, just in case it makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Air 240 Case (black)
> Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 ITX/ac
> i7-6700K
> 32 GB DDR-3200 (in addition to gaming, I do development work and run several virtual PC's)
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+
> Cooler Master JetFlo 120 (PWM) fans Red LED
> I'm open to suggestions on fans for the top, bottom, and/or front based on what I said above.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Slacker


Hello Slacker,

Glad to hear I am not the only one who is thinking about an air cooled "Air 240".

Also, thanks for the Noctua NH-C14S tip, I have already run into hypothetical issues in visualizing an AMD R9 390 card in there, apparently some builds of the GPU fit, while others do not, but what these guys claim is that in reality you have 120mm of working room for the width of the GPU:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2ovh91/gtx_970s_and_the_corsair_air_240_this_needs_to_be/%5B/URL

I was hoping to have the window be the top of my case, but starting to think the temps will be even higher in that orientation, even if I manage to get 80mm Noctua fans blowing out, and as many 120mm fans blowing in as I can manage.

I also wanted to go the micro ATX route, I am shooting for a ASUS Z170M-PLUS Micro ATX mobo will fit (same size as a build I'm using as a base), with the XFX Double Dissipation R9 390 I've picked out, but it will cut into 120mm fan space as well.

Cheers,

Fairytinkle


----------



## sirrek

Hi all. This glorious case already awaits for the build, but I'm still looking for an air cooler that will efficiently cool my 5820K running on stock speeds (for now). Was thinking of getting an AIO like h100i, but I'm a bit afraid of leaks.
Would a Noctua NH-C14S be a good choice? Or Noctua NH-U12S? Was also thinking of Cryorig C1 using a Noctua 140mm fan. What would you recommend?

Specs:
5820K - Asrock X99m Extreme4 - Corsair LPX 2400 2x8gb - Evga Supernova G2 650w - Corsair 240


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairytinkl*
> 
> Hello Slacker,
> 
> Glad to hear I am not the only one who is thinking about an air cooled "Air 240".
> 
> Also, thanks for the Noctua NH-C14S tip, I have already run into hypothetical issues in visualizing an AMD R9 390 card in there, apparently some builds of the GPU fit, while others do not, but what these guys claim is that in reality you have 120mm of working room for the width of the GPU:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2ovh91/gtx_970s_and_the_corsair_air_240_this_needs_to_be/%5B/URL
> 
> I was hoping to have the window be the top of my case, but starting to think the temps will be even higher in that orientation, even if I manage to get 80mm Noctua fans blowing out, and as many 120mm fans blowing in as I can manage.
> 
> I also wanted to go the micro ATX route, I am shooting for a ASUS Z170M-PLUS Micro ATX mobo will fit (same size as a build I'm using as a base), with the XFX Double Dissipation R9 390 I've picked out, but it will cut into 120mm fan space as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fairytinkle


I actually ended up going with liquid cooling (Corsair H100i GTX). I turned out to be a pretty good decision because it makes the build look cleaner.

As for the NH-C14S, it should be fine, but it will be tight. The GPU I went with was the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR) because it has a height of 111.15mm, which barely fits by the time you plug in the power cords. And by barely, I mean the cables touch the window. The Noctua cooler shouldn't interfere with your fan space. The cooler is perpendicular with the CPU and has an offset angle to prevent it from hitting the PCIe slot.

Based on the size of my GPU, the one you picked out probably won't fit because it has a width of 143mm, which is well past the 120mm limit.

I think I looked at the same Asus board as you, but would have gone with the Asus MAXIMUS VIII GENE Micro ATX, if I went Asus. Turns out the boards are nearly identical, but the one you picked out is around $86 cheaper. Here's a comparison. http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/compare/asus-motherboard-maximusviiigene,asus-motherboard-z170mplus/

Personally, I love the board I picked it. Super easy OC, but most BIOS are like that these days.

Slacker


----------



## Yogafire

Managed to squeeze in my TXs... and then found out I've not got another set of PCIE cables so can't test the bugger. First world problems. ?


----------



## fairytinkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerKing*
> 
> I actually ended up going with liquid cooling (Corsair H100i GTX). I turned out to be a pretty good decision because it makes the build look cleaner.
> 
> As for the NH-C14S, it should be fine, but it will be tight. The GPU I went with was the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR) because it has a height of 111.15mm, which barely fits by the time you plug in the power cords. And by barely, I mean the cables touch the window. The Noctua cooler shouldn't interfere with your fan space. The cooler is perpendicular with the CPU and has an offset angle to prevent it from hitting the PCIe slot.
> 
> Based on the size of my GPU, the one you picked out probably won't fit because it has a width of 143mm, which is well past the 120mm limit.
> 
> I think I looked at the same Asus board as you, but would have gone with the Asus MAXIMUS VIII GENE Micro ATX, if I went Asus. Turns out the boards are nearly identical, but the one you picked out is around $86 cheaper. Here's a comparison. http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/compare/asus-motherboard-maximusviiigene,asus-motherboard-z170mplus/
> 
> Personally, I love the board I picked it. Super easy OC, but most BIOS are like that these days.
> 
> Slacker


Ah, too bad you didn't stick to the air cooling! So you are completely right that the graphics card should be too wide, but somehow this guy gets it to fit- after seeing the images I should have checked how wide it is in the specs... but it is clearly an XFX card from the images.. hmm: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/k7xYcf

I was thinking of going with the GTX 970 simply because it is so much cooler, but it also in reality only has 3.5 Gb of RAM so I may just wait it out to for the next line to arrive before going with a 980.

Which Mobo did you end up using, and did you stick with the case fans? Since the room temps I deal with go up to 85 or at most 90 F (29/30 C) I think it's going to be really loud, so I am looking into replacing all the case fans with Noctua ones, in which case I might even play with a mini ITX build, but could be tricky to get everything on there. Anyway here's the mini ITX build I'd use: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/tN9JYJ


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairytinkl*
> 
> Ah, too bad you didn't stick to the air cooling! So you are completely right that the graphics card should be too wide, but somehow this guy gets it to fit- after seeing the images I should have checked how wide it is in the specs... but it is clearly an XFX card from the images.. hmm: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/k7xYcf
> 
> I was thinking of going with the GTX 970 simply because it is so much cooler, but it also in reality only has 3.5 Gb of RAM so I may just wait it out to for the next line to arrive before going with a 980.
> 
> Which Mobo did you end up using, and did you stick with the case fans? Since the room temps I deal with go up to 85 or at most 90 F (29/30 C) I think it's going to be really loud, so I am looking into replacing all the case fans with Noctua ones, in which case I might even play with a mini ITX build, but could be tricky to get everything on there. Anyway here's the mini ITX build I'd use: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/tN9JYJ


I have no idea how he could fit that XFX card in that case. Especially since mine (with cables) touches the window at 111mm. And that last link you provided warns the card won't even fit length-wise.

The motherboard I chose was the Asrock Z170 ITX/ac. It had some great reviews. For fans I have the two 120mm on the front mounted radiator. These fans pull air into the case through the rad. Then I have two 120mm fans on the bottom set as intake to help keep the GPU cool. Finally I have a single 120mm exhaust fan at the top, but I think I could fit a 2nd 15mm thin fan in there. Maybe. The top and bottom fans are set to "silent" mode in the BIOS and the cooler fans/pump are set to quiet/balanced in the Corsair Link software. With these settings I can't even hear anything and my CPU temps run around 67c under load. It's 23c in my room now, but will rise to around 28c in summer, so it'll be interesting to see what my temps are then.

I thought about a mini ITX case for a bit, but this Air 240 is perfect.


----------



## Helmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TB0neGmz*
> 
> I finally got around to doing my rebuild into thia case and attempt my first ever custom loop.
> 
> Specs:
> i7 6700k
> Msi 980ti
> 16gb of corsair lpx ram
> Msi mortar motherboard.


What GPU Block is that? Is it a reference card?


----------



## TB0neGmz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> What GPU Block is that? Is it a reference card?


Hey Mate,

yeah it is a reference card and this is the block i used. - https://www.pccasegear.com/products/32477/ek-full-cover-vga-block-ek-fc-titan-x-nickel-original-csq


----------



## fairytinkl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerKing*
> 
> I have no idea how he could fit that XFX card in that case. Especially since mine (with cables) touches the window at 111mm. And that last link you provided warns the card won't even fit length-wise.
> 
> The motherboard I chose was the Asrock Z170 ITX/ac. It had some great reviews. For fans I have the two 120mm on the front mounted radiator. These fans pull air into the case through the rad. Then I have two 120mm fans on the bottom set as intake to help keep the GPU cool. Finally I have a single 120mm exhaust fan at the top, but I think I could fit a 2nd 15mm thin fan in there. Maybe. The top and bottom fans are set to "silent" mode in the BIOS and the cooler fans/pump are set to quiet/balanced in the Corsair Link software. With these settings I can't even hear anything and my CPU temps run around 67c under load. It's 23c in my room now, but will rise to around 28c in summer, so it'll be interesting to see what my temps are then.
> 
> I thought about a mini ITX case for a bit, but this Air 240 is perfect.


OK so I was, and still am, pretty perplexed because it wouldn't make sense that we would be off by a whole 20mm as to where the window rests. But could this explain it? It appears the motherboard of the build with an R9 390 in it is ~51 mm thick, and the one you have is ~70mm. I think it is because AS Rock puts the M.2 attachment on the underside of the motherboard, so your M.2 attachment must be resting on the internal architecture?

It is too bad, because the AS Rock one you picked out is better in many ways than the ASUS one, and I would prefer to use the ASRock one with an R9 390


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairytinkl*
> 
> OK so I was, and still am, pretty perplexed because it wouldn't make sense that we would be off by a whole 20mm as to where the window rests. But could this explain it? It appears the motherboard of the build with an R9 390 in it is ~51 mm thick, and the one you have is ~70mm. I think it is because AS Rock puts the M.2 attachment on the underside of the motherboard, so your M.2 attachment must be resting on the internal architecture?


Not sure what you mean by "resting on the internal architecture. The m.2 slot is on the back of the mobo and the case mobo cutout allows easy access.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fairytinkl*
> 
> It is too bad, because the AS Rock one you picked out is better in many ways than the ASUS one, and I would prefer to use the ASRock one with an R9 390


According to PCPartsPicker there are 7 different R9 390's that will fit in an Air 240 with the Asrock mobo. This one is the highest rated: http://pcpartpicker.com/part/msi-video-card-r9390gaming8g

Still, according to the MSI website, that card is 129mm wide, so I don't know how it fits. This build below uses that card in an Air 240, but it has the Asus mobo I was going to get. Maybe it does have something to do with the mobo thickness?

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/PpwV3C


----------



## KizakuraVolt

This case can take cards upwards of 5.5 inches wide. A little less than 140mm. NOW, the issue comes into play is the power connectors. If they are equal with the edge of the card being that width. You will have issues.


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> This case can take cards upwards of 5.5 inches wide. A little less than 140mm. NOW, the issue comes into play is the power connectors. If they are equal with the edge of the card being that width. You will have issues.


If my 4.37" card with cables touches the window, the 5.5" card must make the window bulge. Plus the vent would be very close to the window.

I really wish I could find some quality red sleeved power cables that have a 90 degree angle.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerKing*
> 
> If my 4.37" card with cables touches the window, the 5.5" card must make the window bulge. Plus the vent would be very close to the window.
> 
> I really wish I could find some quality red sleeved power cables that have a 90 degree angle.


Are your cables the hard sleeved ones or something?


----------



## SoCalMX70

My old MSI r9 390 at 5.08" gave the window a slight bulge with PSU cables plugged in. This was with the cables bent really hard to make it fit.

a 5.5" card with PSU connections in the same area simply would not fit. Maybe with some sort of 90 degree connector? Even then, there would have to be SOME added thickness and I don't think it would work.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> My old MSI r9 390 at 5.08" gave the window a slight bulge with PSU cables plugged in. This was with the cables bent really hard to make it fit.
> 
> a 5.5" card with PSU connections in the same area simply would not fit. Maybe with some sort of 90 degree connector? Even then, there would have to be SOME added thickness and I don't think it would work.


Yea, that is what I was saying. depending where the power connector is for the gpu cards up too 5.5 can fit. I have this card coming in



And it's massive in the width department



But the connectors are no where close to the edge of the card.


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Yea, that is what I was saying. depending where the power connector is for the gpu cards up too 5.5 can fit. I have this card coming in
> 
> 
> 
> And it's massive in the width department
> 
> 
> 
> But the connectors are no where close to the edge of the card.


That looks like a reference card with the power connectors on the end like that. Mine are along the edge and the cables have to be bent to make it fit.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Hmm well its the extreme edition from gigabyte...


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Hmm well its the extreme edition from gigabyte...


Maybe I am just looking at the picture incorrectly. Are those power connectors along the short edge or long edge? If along the short edge, which is what I was thinking, then that's why I said it may be a reference card. I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerKing*
> 
> Maybe I am just looking at the picture incorrectly. Are those power connectors along the short edge or long edge? If along the short edge, which is what I was thinking, then that's why I said it may be a reference card. I'm probably wrong though.


Long edge


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Long edge


Ah. Looking at the pics closer it seems the power connectors are inset some, whereas mine aren't.

Let me know if it fits in the case.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerKing*
> 
> Ah. Looking at the pics closer it seems the power connectors are inset some, whereas mine aren't.
> 
> Let me know if it fits in the case.


From what others have said that own the same card. it fits. Plus, I am doing a case mod so it'll fit no matter what lol


----------



## Helmsy

I have the GTX 980 XTREME and it fits with room to spare. Gigabyte have the specs at 121mm and with the power cables it still has about 5mm clearance from the window to the cables.

The GTX 980Ti XTREME is at 134mm which means it is 13mm wider. With the recessed power connectors they shouldn't be the problem. I would say it would fit but can be sure.

Some of the cards have trouble where the latch clamps the card at the back.

Good luck and let us know if it fits. I would have preferred the Ti but had to be sure it would fit so went the 980.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> I have the GTX 980 XTREME and it fits with room to spare. Gigabyte have the specs at 121mm and with the power cables it still has about 5mm clearance from the window to the cables.
> 
> The GTX 980Ti XTREME is at 134mm which means it is 13mm wider. With the recessed power connectors they shouldn't be the problem. I would say it would fit but can be sure.
> 
> Some of the cards have trouble where the latch clamps the card at the back.
> 
> Good luck and let us know if it fits. I would have preferred the Ti but had to be sure it would fit so went the 980.


I have the gtx 970 xtreme & it fits with a pull/push config at the front. Approx 2mm in between the fan & 970 left.
Have yet to learn how to use the little black clamp latch thing that the case comes with.

Does it somehow help the card stay up or something? how do i use it? it's so far from the gpu ..


----------



## Helmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> I have the gtx 970 xtreme & it fits with a pull/push config at the front. Approx 2mm in between the fan & 970 left.
> Have yet to learn how to use the little black clamp latch thing that the case comes with.
> 
> Does it somehow help the card stay up or something? how do i use it? it's so far from the gpu ..


The latch clamp thing I was referring to is the one that holds the card bracket in place at the rear instead of screws.


----------



## rpnp7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> The latch clamp thing I was referring to is the one that holds the card bracket in place at the rear instead of screws.


Is there anything that helps the gpu stay up a bit other then screws? I've seen it in a couple air 240 video's.


----------



## SlackerKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Is there anything that helps the gpu stay up a bit other then screws? I've seen it in a couple air 240 video's.


Not really. And it doesn't even use screws to help the card in place. It just uses the latch clamp.

I saw a picture over on PCPartPicker of a build where the guy built a support strut attached to the GPU and the fan below it to help keep the GPU from sagging.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Is there anything that helps the gpu stay up a bit other then screws? I've seen it in a couple air 240 video's.


I always go for cards with a backplate - never had a problem with them sagging.


----------



## svictorcc

Today i started to redo my brother's build.
He just wanted me to clean the water loop, but, as we can see, there is much more to do.




He used two VERY diferent types of soft tube: Primochill Pro LRT (the dirty ones) and Primochill Advanced LRT (clear ones).
The plasticize was all over the blocks, fittings and tubes, so I have to clean everything first.





My son gave me a little help cleaning the rads (i used his baby shampoo














)





I'll also improve the cable management.
The case dust filters will need to be cleaned as well.



More updates tomorrow&#8230;


----------



## jonkel52

Here's a pic of my new build:
i7 5820k
GTX 780ti
16GB RAM

sadly the CPU block top got a crack and leaked all over the graphics card. (you can even see a small puddle on the backplate that i didn't notice yet at the time of taking the photo







)
I'm gonna post a few more pics and detailed specs when i get a new top delivered.


----------



## Helmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonkel52*
> 
> Here's a pic of my new build:
> i7 5820k
> GTX 780ti
> 16GB RAM
> 
> sadly the CPU block top got a crack and leaked all over the graphics card. (you can even see a small puddle on the backplate that i didn't notice yet at the time of taking the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm gonna post a few more pics and detailed specs when i get a new top delivered.


Nice looking build. Sad to hear about the leak and hopefully no damaged components. Are you planning to leave the clear panel off or cut/mod it?


----------



## jacob650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonkel52*
> 
> Here's a pic of my new build:
> i7 5820k
> GTX 780ti
> 16GB RAM
> 
> sadly the CPU block top got a crack and leaked all over the graphics card. (you can even see a small puddle on the backplate that i didn't notice yet at the time of taking the photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'm gonna post a few more pics and detailed specs when i get a new top delivered.


clean build, need more pics for eye candy


----------



## svictorcc

After spending a painful time cleaning the fittings







here they are, 100% clean








I used a steel wool soaked in water+non-abrasive detergent to clean the inner of the fittings (taking extra care to not scratch them).




Also, i used some cotton buds to clean some mobo parts that had dust in it.
The reservoir was cleaned with water+non-abrasive detergent.




This is "Frank", the Frankstein drain-valve system.
Unfortunately, i would need to make a mod to use it in the bottom part of the case, but my brother did not allowed me to do that











For now that's what i have.
More updates tomorrow.


----------



## jacob650

Man i really hope cleaning the system will improve temps! serious work.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Man i really hope cleaning the system will improve temps! serious work.


Tbh, i think it will not improve more than 2ºC








It's just that i can not see dirt and leave it there.


----------



## svictorcc

Finally, after two days, it's clean and it's done, for at least 1 year!
Some of you sent me PM asking what kind of biocide and anti corrosion i use/recommend.
I choose to use "Pulse Modding PHN BioClear", it's one of the few biocides out there that does not affect the acrylic parts (GPU waterblock and rez, for example).
About the anti corrosion, that really depends on the material parts your system has.
This one has copper&brass+nickel+acrylic, with bi-distilled water and mayhems no-stain dye, so i don't use any anti corrosion in it. If you have alluminium parts, them i recommend to use it.
Sorry about the low-quality photos (i used my zenfone 2 camera, not to good).


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> Man i really hope cleaning the system will improve temps! serious work.


Good news.
I was wrong, the cpu temp during games dropped about 4℃, and gpu is now 3℃ cooler









I'll test the system later with the new tomb raider.


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Finally, after two days, it's clean and it's done, for at least 1 year!
> Some of you sent me PM asking what kind of biocide and anti corrosion i use/recommend.
> I choose to use "Pulse Modding PHN BioClear", it's one of the few biocides out there that does not affect the acrylic parts (GPU waterblock and rez, for example).
> About the anti corrosion, that really depends on the material parts your system has.
> This one has copper&brass+nickel+acrylic, with bi-distilled water and mayhems no-stain dye, so i don't use any anti corrosion in it. If you have alluminium parts, them i recommend to use it.
> Sorry about the low-quality photos (i used my zenfone 2 camera, not to good).


Can I just say that is one of the most gorgeous builds I've seen for this case. Really does look amazing.
I particularly like the multicolour braided ATX power cable, i'd love that on my rig as i've got a blue colour scheme going as well. And finding decent white fans these days is more of a challenge than you'd first think so well done!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> Can I just say that is one of the most gorgeous builds I've seen for this case. Really does look amazing.
> I particularly like the multicolour braided ATX power cable, i'd love that on my rig as i've got a blue colour scheme going as well. And finding decent white fans these days is more of a challenge than you'd first think so well done!


Thanks man








You're right, these vardar fans were the only ones in full-white colour AND deliver good performance.
The sleved cables are from Icemodz, really good quality.


----------



## Lee0

This probably isn't the right place to post this but since I'm new to the site I figured I could still get some answers. I am planning to purchase this case (Corsair Air 240) and would it be possible to fit this build into it?
CPU
Intel Core i7-5820K
Motherboard
Asus X99-A/USB3.1
Video Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid 6GB
Memory
Corsair 4x4GB Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000 Black
Solid-State Drive
Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
Power Supply
EVGA Supernova GS 1050W
CPU Cooler
Corsair Hydro H100i GTX Liquid Cooler

Seeing as most of you own this case and can speak from first hand experience building in it I would greatly appreciate some help. And if this is not the right place to post/ ask this question please help me to move this. Anyways thanks for reading and have a good day!


----------



## retrorecall

that motherboard is ATX, the air 240 only fits MATX and MITX


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Asus X99-A/USB3.1


Like others already mentioned, this is not going to fit. Consider this one: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99M_WS/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Hybrid 6GB


This one may be too tall - check vertical clearance, discussed in this thread. Generally speaking, this case has just about enough clearance for a standard-height graphics card. Anything with waterblock on it is a very tight fit _at best_.


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Made myself a walnut trolley for my living room Air 240. With young kids (and a wife that likes to vacuum) I needed to be able to move it easily. Very pleased with the results. Also a cheeky x99 / TX SLI upgrade is imminent. ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Where did you get those 80mm fans?


----------



## Yogafire

I'm pretty sure they were from eBay. They're Xilence Red Wing PWMs. Seem to be readily available still...


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> After spending a painful time cleaning the fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here they are, 100% clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a steel wool soaked in water+non-abrasive detergent to clean the inner of the fittings (taking extra care to not scratch them).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i used some cotton buds to clean some mobo parts that had dust in it.
> The reservoir was cleaned with water+non-abrasive detergent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is "Frank", the Frankstein drain-valve system.
> Unfortunately, i would need to make a mod to use it in the bottom part of the case, but my brother did not allowed me to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now that's what i have.
> More updates tomorrow.


See this is why I can't go to a full blown custom loop. I'm so frigging anal about keeping stuff clean I'd be taking it apart every 6 months or less to clean it.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> See this is why I can't go to a full blown custom loop. I'm so frigging anal about keeping stuff clean I'd be taking it apart every 6 months or less to clean it.


You're right, imo, custom water cooling isn't a solution, it's a hobby.
AIO water cooling are very decent nowadays, and much less expensive.
But the maintenance of a custom wc can be made once in a year without problems.


----------



## DaClownie

Just scrolled through a lot of pages, trying to get a solid answer on which GTX 980 / GTX 980 Ti's will fit in this case. I do plan on watercooling it, so the lower the height, the better, but I'm not ruling out the possibility of modding the panel to make it work.

Ideally, the less work on that side panel the better though...


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Just scrolled through a lot of pages, trying to get a solid answer on which GTX 980 / GTX 980 Ti's will fit in this case. I do plan on watercooling it, so the lower the height, the better, but I'm not ruling out the possibility of modding the panel to make it work.
> 
> Ideally, the less work on that side panel the better though...


I've had a few Nvidia graphics cards in my 240, and definitely any 980 / 980ti blower ones will fit, also EVGA ACX styles, Palit Jetstream / Super Jetstream are fine. Ones that definitely don't fit are MSI Gaming, Asus Strix and EVGA Classified / K|ngp|n.
Probably loads of others besides that others may be able to confirm, but essentially you have the height issue (will the side window be compromised / unable to close) and also the length of the card which is dictated by your front case fan / rad set-up. Push pull for example will mean some cards are impossible to fit.
Minefield... ?


----------



## DaClownie

OK, cool. I'll check lengths. I'll be watercooling the card as well, so the size of the cooler is irrelevant really, it's the size of the PCB that concerns me. Front radiator will be a EK PE 240 with Corsair SP120 quiet edition in push, hoping length is a non-issue.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> OK, cool. I'll check lengths. I'll be watercooling the card as well, so the size of the cooler is irrelevant really, it's the size of the PCB that concerns me. Front radiator will be a EK PE 240 with Corsair SP120 quiet edition in push, hoping length is a non-issue.


I've got a SLI rig, and would love to put in a custom loop, but never done one before. I'd read that one 240mm rad may be insufficient for CPU and SLI. Have you experience of this? Would be interested to see how it all works out and temps achieved... Photos would be cool too as it will be a squeeze in this case.
Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> OK, cool. I'll check lengths. I'll be watercooling the card as well, so the size of the cooler is irrelevant really, it's the size of the PCB that concerns me. Front radiator will be a EK PE 240 with Corsair SP120 quiet edition in push, hoping length is a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a SLI rig, and would love to put in a custom loop, but never done one before. I'd read that one 240mm rad may be insufficient for CPU and SLI. Have you experience of this? Would be interested to see how it all works out and temps achieved... Photos would be cool too as it will be a squeeze in this case.
> Enjoy and good luck.
Click to expand...

I'll actually be squeezing in two 240mm radiators


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'll actually be squeezing in two 240mm radiators


Well that should do the trick. ?
Make sure you post some build photos. Front window view is always nice, but I'm always fascinated to see how the custom loops work round the back too with the pump / res etc...


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'll actually be squeezing in two 240mm radiators
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that should do the trick. ?
> Make sure you post some build photos. Front window view is always nice, but I'm always fascinated to see how the custom loops work round the back too with the pump / res etc...
Click to expand...

To be honest... I'm curious how I'm going to run it too... but once I get my stuff in the tower and mocked up, I'll have a better idea of how to proceed


----------



## jacob650

^^ Forget the door panel, my 980ti Strix is sticking out like heck! But I love the open setup with no door panel, Plus I can always add a custom one in the near future, since my Rig runs pretty cool I'll wait on my 384Q monitor to come out and see how that goes,


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacob650*
> 
> ^^ Forget the door panel, my 980ti Strix is sticking out like heck! But I love the open setup with no door panel, Plus I can always add a custom one in the near future, since my Rig runs pretty cool I'll wait on my 384Q monitor to come out and see how that goes,


Yea.. looks like the narrowest one I can see on newegg is a gigabyte model... but it's tough to find specs on the PCB alone


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea.. looks like the narrowest one I can see on newegg is a gigabyte model... but it's tough to find specs on the PCB alone


The graphics cards pcbs are all same size, excluding cards like evga classified, msi lightning, Galax HOF and other 2x or 3x bios cards, because they are all made for ln2 or at least custom watercooled.
Considering only the normal cards, what changes the card size is the stock cooler.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Waterblock's ports typically stick out above its top edge, so it's the ports that are going to interfere with the door. Unless there's a waterblock with ports that stick right from the card's side? Is that even possible?


----------



## Helmsy

The only EK waterblocks I can see that would fit with the window on would be the reference cards as the EK blocks have ports coming straight up instead of the side (makes the card wider). Unfortunately EK don't publish the sizes of their blocks so it's a guess.

Most custom loops I have seen go without the window or modify it. Or check Tbones 'Hydra' on page 208. He has a Ti reference card with the window on and it looks great.

ie



and


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> The only EK waterblocks I can see that would fit with the window on would be the reference cards as the EK blocks have ports coming straight up instead of the side (makes the card wider). Unfortunately EK don't publish the sizes of their blocks so it's a guess.
> 
> Most custom loops I have seen go without the window or modify it. Or check Tbones 'Hydra' on page 208. He has a Ti reference card with the window on and it looks great.
> 
> ie
> 
> 
> 
> and


-edited-

researched, CSQ is simply the normal block minus the block there... so after all is said and done, if I do go SLI in the future, the CSQ and the normal copper/acetal version will require the same space from mobo tray to window.

Looks like I just choose a reference design I like, buy a block, and figure out how to get it to fit when it arrives.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> -edited-
> 
> researched, CSQ is simply the normal block minus the block there... so after all is said and done, if I do go SLI in the future, the CSQ and the normal copper/acetal version will require the same space from mobo tray to window.
> 
> Looks like I just choose a reference design I like, buy a block, and figure out how to get it to fit when it arrives.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Waterblock's ports typically stick out above its top edge, so it's the ports that are going to interfere with the door. Unless there's a waterblock with ports that stick right from the card's side? Is that even possible?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> The only EK waterblocks I can see that would fit with the window on would be the reference cards as the EK blocks have ports coming straight up instead of the side (makes the card wider). Unfortunately EK don't publish the sizes of their blocks so it's a guess.
> 
> Most custom loops I have seen go without the window or modify it. Or check Tbones 'Hydra' on page 208. He has a Ti reference card with the window on and it looks great.


Actually i'm using my watercooled Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g with the window panel and no mods.
The inlet/outlet waterblock touch the window, but can be closed without problems.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Actually i'm using my watercooled Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g with the window panel and no mods.
> The inlet/outlet waterblock touch the window, but can be closed without problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Actually i'm using my watercooled Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g with the window panel and no mods.
> The inlet/outlet waterblock touch the window, but can be closed without problems.


I would like to second this statement as long as you are using a card that has a reference sized pcb it will fit even with the fittings though it will touch the window. anything wider with water cooling will not fit with the stock window


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Actually i'm using my watercooled Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g with the window panel and no mods.
> The inlet/outlet waterblock touch the window, but can be closed without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Actually i'm using my watercooled Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g with the window panel and no mods.
> The inlet/outlet waterblock touch the window, but can be closed without problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to second this statement as long as you are using a card that has a reference sized pcb it will fit even with the fittings though it will touch the window. anything wider with water cooling will not fit with the stock window
Click to expand...

That sounds good to me! Making an order tonight for a reference 980 Ti and a EK WB to get it going

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Helmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Actually i'm using my watercooled Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g with the window panel and no mods.
> The inlet/outlet waterblock touch the window, but can be closed without problems.


Thanks for that and nice build!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I would like to second this statement as long as you are using a card that has a reference sized pcb it will fit even with the fittings though it will touch the window. anything wider with water cooling will not fit with the stock window


That's right, i only recommend reference cards for this case. Classy, lightning, HoF cards etc... can only fit this case with a mod.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> That sounds good to me! Making an order tonight for a reference 980 Ti and a EK WB to get it going
> 
> Thanks for the input!


Excellent choice man.
Just to aggregate more info, nvidia quote that gtx 980ti and gtx 970 have the same reference size:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/specifications
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmsy*
> 
> Thanks for that and nice build!


Thanks man


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Hello!
I recently converted my build from a Corsair Air 540 to a Corsair Air 240. I was really aching to downsize my build and I had been really eyeing the Air 240 for a long time. So, I made the jump, swapped out my X79 Sabertooth board for a Rampage IV Gene board. I was really concerned how I was gonna fit my X79 components, SLI 780s, and all my watercooling components in there. However, I was really surprised by how it turned out.

*
Here are my System's Specs:
- Intel i7 4930K @4.6 GHz
- Asus Rampage IV Gene (X79 Chipset)
- 2x EVGA Stock GTX 780s in SLI @1000 MHz Core Clock
- 28 GB of Various (mostly Corsair) DDR3 Memory
- Samsung 840 Pro 512GB, OCZ Vertex 4 500GB, 3 HDDs of various capacities
- Corsair AX860 PSU
- 2x EK FC780 GTX Ti Waterblocks with Backplates (Top Card is Nickel, Bottom is Copper)
- EK Supremacy LTX Nickel CPU Waterblock
- XSPC RS240 Radiator
- D5 Pump with EK Res and Top Combo
- 3x Corsair SP120 Fans, 1x Gentle Typhoon
*

I have attached some pictures of it, and I apologize that I may be bad at taking pictures.









Side Panel with No LEDs on:


LEDs on!


I don't know how I fit this all in here..


I Might be able to fit another fan down there...


This is the backside, I have tucked most of the cables behind stuff so then I could fit the pump and res in there. Could use a little more cable tidying.


This has been my experiment for the last few weeks.







I can finally put my build on my desk.

I would like to join the club! I have added myself to the Google Spreadsheet, so I am not sure if there is anything else I need to do. Thanks for having me!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Hello!
> I recently converted my build from a Corsair Air 540 to a Corsair Air 240. I was really aching to downsize my build and I had been really eyeing the Air 240 for a long time. So, I made the jump, swapped out my X79 Sabertooth board for a Rampage IV Gene board. I was really concerned how I was gonna fit my X79 components, SLI 780s, and all my watercooling components in there. However, I was really surprised by how it turned out.
> 
> *
> Here are my System's Specs:
> - Intel i7 4930K @4.6 GHz
> - Asus Rampage IV Gene (X79 Chipset)
> - 2x EVGA Stock GTX 780s in SLI @1000 MHz Core Clock
> - 28 GB of Various (mostly Corsair) DDR3 Memory
> - Samsung 840 Pro 512GB, OCZ Vertex 4 500GB, 3 HDDs of various capacities
> - Corsair AX860 PSU
> - 2x EK FC780 GTX Ti Waterblocks with Backplates (Top Card is Nickel, Bottom is Copper)
> - EK Supremacy LTX Nickel CPU Waterblock
> - XSPC RS240 Radiator
> - D5 Pump with EK Res and Top Combo
> - 3x Corsair SP120 Fans, 1x Gentle Typhoon
> *
> 
> I have attached some pictures of it, and I apologize that I may be bad at taking pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to join the club! I have added myself to the Google Spreadsheet, so I am not sure if there is anything else I need to do. Thanks for having me!


Good-looking green build, congrats








Are you using only 240mm rad for 2xgpu + cpu?
How are the temps during games?


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Thanks!
Yes, I am indeed using a single 240 for the SLI and CPU. I was a bit concerned to be honest.
After getting it all together and back to overclocking, I was able to get 4.6 GHz on the CPU with it topping out around 60ish under 100% load by itself. The GPUs by themselves top out around 55ish (no idea why this is lower, I think I'll doublecheck the thermal paste on the CPU again). With running GTA V for example (most intensive game I own), the CPU tops out around 65-70, and the GPUs are around 60ish.
I was honestly surprised that I got decent temps and a bit of an overclock with just one 240 rad.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Thanks!
> Yes, I am indeed using a single 240 for the SLI and CPU. I was a bit concerned to be honest.
> After getting it all together and back to overclocking, I was able to get 4.6 GHz on the CPU with it topping out around 60ish under 100% load by itself. The GPUs by themselves top out around 55ish (no idea why this is lower, I think I'll doublecheck the thermal paste on the CPU again). With running GTA V for example (most intensive game I own), the CPU tops out around 65-70, and the GPUs are around 60ish.
> I was honestly surprised that I got decent temps and a bit of an overclock with just one 240 rad.


Normally the gpu temps will be lower than cpu, even producing more heat, because the die area of a gpu is much bigger than the cpu die, plus the gpu die is naked, and the cpu has it his on the top.
Your cpu and gpu temps looks ok for games like gtaV, but i'm almost sure your fans are spinning like hell to maintein the temps below 70℃.
Do you have temp sensors for the water loop?


----------



## svictorcc

Just to aggregate more info, with my current build custom wc system (600mm rad space, rad fans in pull config at ~1200rpm all the time, 4790k + msi gtx 970 gaming, both with high overclock), this was the temp results after 2 hours playing Rise of the Tomb Raider:

IMPORTANT: Room temp around ~30℃ (it was a hot day...).


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Just to aggregate more info, with my current build custom wc system (600mm rad space, rad fans in pull config at ~1200rpm all the time, 4790k + msi gtx 970 gaming, both with high overclock), this was the temp results after 2 hours playing Rise of the Tomb Raider:
> 
> IMPORTANT: Room temp around ~30℃ (it was a hot day...).


Oh, thanks for the info! That actually makes sense. I also looked into my CPU block, and found that it had a bit more tightening needed, and that seemed to help the temps a bit. I think I might have just forgotten to tighten it all the way down. I also bumped the OC on the CPU down a little bit as well to keep the fans from ramping up so much.
So, I ran GTA V for a couple hours and had hardware monitor open the whole time. So then you can see how my system faired with just one 240 rad.







This was run at about 21C Ambient
Heres the Hardware monitor screenshot:


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Oh, thanks for the info! That actually makes sense. I also looked into my CPU block, and found that it had a bit more tightening needed, and that seemed to help the temps a bit. I think I might have just forgotten to tighten it all the way down. I also bumped the OC on the CPU down a little bit as well to keep the fans from ramping up so much.
> So, I ran GTA V for a couple hours and had hardware monitor open the whole time. So then you can see how my system faired with just one 240 rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was run at about 21C Ambient
> Heres the Hardware monitor screenshot:


The rad fans are the 1418rpm max or the 2812rpm max speed?


----------



## Yogafire

Getting there with my x99 build.


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> The rad fans are the 1418rpm max or the 2812rpm max speed?


I think the front rad fans (Corsair SP120 Performance editions) are the 2812 RPM one, while the 1418 is my Gentle Typhoon that is doing a little bit of pulling on the back of the rad. While the 4326 is the rpm sensor for the pump.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> The rad fans are the 1418rpm max or the 2812rpm max speed?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the front rad fans (Corsair SP120 Performance editions) are the 2812 RPM one, while the 1418 is my Gentle Typhoon that is doing a little bit of pulling on the back of the rad. While the 4326 is the rpm sensor for the pump.
Click to expand...

If I remember correctly, you actually lose performance by having mismatched fan speeds like that on a radiator, but I could be wrong...

SP120 performance editions only go 2350 RPM, so not sure what the 2812RPM is from


----------



## Mast3rRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> If I remember correctly, you actually lose performance by having mismatched fan speeds like that on a radiator, but I could be wrong...
> 
> SP120 performance editions only go 2350 RPM, so not sure what the 2812RPM is from


Yeah, I was thinking about that, I should probably grab another sp120 and put that as the pull fan.
Yeah, they are said to only go to 2350, but those are the fastest fans I have in there. My gentle typhoon AP-14 can't possibly be spinning that fast...

Edit: Actually, I think the reason why that reading is higher than expected is because I am using a Y style fan splitter. Since there are two of those SP120s connected to the CPU fan header on the motherboard, it may be confusing it a bit and not giving a correct reading.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mast3rRoot*
> 
> Yeah, I was thinking about that, I should probably grab another sp120 and put that as the pull fan.
> Yeah, they are said to only go to 2350, but those are the fastest fans I have in there. My gentle typhoon AP-14 can't possibly be spinning that fast...
> 
> Edit: Actually, I think the reason why that reading is higher than expected is because I am using a Y style fan splitter. Since there are two of those SP120s connected to the CPU fan header on the motherboard, it may be confusing it a bit and not giving a correct reading.


Independently what fan is blowing more air through the rad, most important is that your delta is very good, considering you have 2xgpu and 1xcpu in the same loop with only 240mm rad space.

IMPORTANT: When we are talking about water cooled hardware, the most important parameter is the DELTAS.
Delta temp from ambient temperature to the water loop temperature, and delta temperature from water to the cpu and gpu temperatures.
My rads are thin, 30mm thickness, and the performance gain from 1800rpm to 2200rpm is less than 1℃. High rpm is better for thicker rads.


----------



## Hemanse

Hi there folks, i recently bought a used parts bundle and have a quick question. It had pretty much everything i needed except for memory and a hdd/ssd, so put that in myself and its working great. Its a 2600k housed in a Corsair Air 240, but its only running with the stock intel cooler right now, which im guessing we all know is a terrible thing, i mean it works, but its not very efficient and worst of all, it makes so much noise.

What i am trying to figure out right now is what kind of CPU cooler i can fit in the case, would like to stick to air, which is what i have always used, never used a custom waterloop or even an AIO, not that i dont want to use a AIO in the case, but they arent exactly cheap.

Would like to overclock a bit, i mean the 2600k is known for being a good overclocker, what kind of air cooler would fit the case, be quiet and leave some room for overclocking?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Hi there folks, i recently bought a used parts bundle and have a quick question. It had pretty much everything i needed except for memory and a hdd/ssd, so put that in myself and its working great. Its a 2600k housed in a Corsair Air 240, but its only running with the stock intel cooler right now, which im guessing we all know is a terrible thing, i mean it works, but its not very efficient and worst of all, it makes so much noise.
> 
> What i am trying to figure out right now is what kind of CPU cooler i can fit in the case, would like to stick to air, which is what i have always used, never used a custom waterloop or even an AIO, not that i dont want to use a AIO in the case, but they arent exactly cheap.
> 
> Would like to overclock a bit, i mean the 2600k is known for being a good overclocker, what kind of air cooler would fit the case, be quiet and leave some room for overclocking?


Air coolers are tough in this case so if you went there you would have to go low profile. I have a Zalman XMP5 at 5.5 in high and it wouldn't fit, the side window wouldn't close. There are some low profile ones that are supposed to be good and quiet too but I have never used one. This case seems to be made for a 240 mm AIO like the H100i or a full loop which is probably overkill and very costly. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V32N4373&cm_re=bequiet_Dark_Rock_TF-_-9SIA68V32N4373-_-Product This might fit, I am not sure.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Hi there folks, i recently bought a used parts bundle and have a quick question. It had pretty much everything i needed except for memory and a hdd/ssd, so put that in myself and its working great. Its a 2600k housed in a Corsair Air 240, but its only running with the stock intel cooler right now, which im guessing we all know is a terrible thing, i mean it works, but its not very efficient and worst of all, it makes so much noise.
> 
> What i am trying to figure out right now is what kind of CPU cooler i can fit in the case, would like to stick to air, which is what i have always used, never used a custom waterloop or even an AIO, not that i dont want to use a AIO in the case, but they arent exactly cheap.
> 
> Would like to overclock a bit, i mean the 2600k is known for being a good overclocker, what kind of air cooler would fit the case, be quiet and leave some room for overclocking?


The best air coolers for this case are both from noctua, the NH-U9S, and the NH-C14S (this fits only with 1 fan on the bottom, blowing upwards). Both perform almost the same, a bit behind the bigger 12-14cm fan towers.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Air coolers are tough in this case so if you went there you would have to go low profile. I have a Zalman XMP5 at 5.5 in high and it wouldn't fit, the side window wouldn't close. There are some low profile ones that are supposed to be good and quiet too but I have never used one. This case seems to be made for a 240 mm AIO like the H100i or a full loop which is probably overkill and very costly. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA68V32N4373&cm_re=bequiet_Dark_Rock_TF-_-9SIA68V32N4373-_-Product This might fit, I am not sure.


Yeah i does seem to be a case mostly build for watercooling, but AIOs do cost quite a bit and seem rather overkill for my build, but im thinking about something like this - http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php should fit and seems to do a decent job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> The best air coolers for this case are both from noctua, the NH-U9S, and the NH-C14S (this fits only with 1 fan on the bottom, blowing upwards). Both perform almost the same, a bit behind the bigger 12-14cm fan towers.


Gonna take a look at those, so far i have been looking at these - http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php / http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=9, both should fit easily, not sure how efficient they are tho


----------



## flynna3162581

my question is will the air 240 house.... the msi gtx 970 gaming ... or will it smack the window i really want this case as i loved the air 540 but that was a house in its self lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flynna3162581*
> 
> my question is will the air 240 house.... the msi gtx 970 gaming ... or will it smack the window i really want this case as i loved the air 540 but that was a house in its self lol


Very tight fit both height and length not sure it will. The case fits up to a 290mm GPU and the gaming is 277mm, 140mm is pushing it for height which is what the GPU is so plugging in the cables might not be possible even if it fits.


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flynna3162581*
> 
> my question is will the air 240 house.... the msi gtx 970 gaming ... or will it smack the window i really want this case as i loved the air 540 but that was a house in its self lol


I've got a watercooled MSI gtx 970...



Waterblock and leads skim the window. Not sure on the twin frozr cooler, pretty sure that might hit


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Yeah i does seem to be a case mostly build for watercooling, but AIOs do cost quite a bit and seem rather overkill for my build, but im thinking about something like this - http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php should fit and seems to do a decent job.
> Gonna take a look at those, so far i have been looking at these - http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php / http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=9, both should fit easily, not sure how efficient they are tho


I dont think any of those will match the C14S


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont think any of those will match the C14S


I still think that's a height issue. My CMPS 5 is 5.5 in or 140mm and it won't fit. With a 24mm fan the C14s is 140mm which leaves no room for airflow. Even with a slim fan it will be close. You need a serious low profile air cooler.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Yeah i does seem to be a case mostly build for watercooling, but AIOs do cost quite a bit and seem rather overkill for my build, but im thinking about something like this - http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php should fit and seems to do a decent job.
> Gonna take a look at those, so far i have been looking at these - http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php / http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=9, both should fit easily, not sure how efficient they are tho


It's tough to put a price on keeping your chip as cool as possible, especially when overclocking. $120 doesn't seem too steep a price to pay for ease of fit and very good cooling. Here is the new H100i Extreme v2 for $120. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Hydro-Series-H100i-V2-Extreme-Performance-Water-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-24-/381527098213?hash=item58d4c98365

There are cheaper options too, you could go 120mm cooler to save a bit. This is $90
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Hydro-Series-H80i-V2-Water-Liquid-CPU-Cooler-120mm-CW-9060024-WW-/381527097973?hash=item58d4c98275


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I still think that's a height issue. My CMPS 5 is 5.5 in or 140mm and it won't fit. With a 24mm fan the C14s is 140mm which leaves no room for airflow. Even with a slim fan it will be close. You need a serious low profile air cooler.


The fan on the C14S can be bottom mounted, not top. So you will be well below 130mm.
But if your concern is the airflow direction, just get the U9S, like i did. With 2 fans, it easy outperforms those slim-fan topblowers.


----------



## Ohmygonzo

Here is my finished Air 240 build, at the moment. planning on painting the Z87 armor matte black, but thats about it.



http://imgur.com/fCxfD


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohmygonzo*
> 
> Here is my finished Air 240 build, at the moment. planning on painting the Z87 armor matte black, but thats about it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/fCxfD


Nice and clean - good job.
So did you mod the window to fit the Strix in?
Also where did you get the custom cables and were the combs already fitted?


----------



## Ohmygonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Nice and clean - good job.
> So did you mod the window to fit the Strix in?
> Also where did you get the custom cables and were the combs already fitted?


Thank you.
No, did not mod the window, it just leans against the window a bit, not really noticable if you are not looking specifically for it.
The cable extensions came with the combs, I picked the colors, and a guy did it for me, they came out like 15-17 euros...


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ohmygonzo*
> 
> Thank you.
> No, did not mod the window, it just leans against the window a bit, not really noticable if you are not looking specifically for it.
> The cable extensions came with the combs, I picked the colors, and a guy did it for me, they came out like 15-17 euros...


Ah OK - so they're extension cables.
Ideally I'd like to get complete cables made (with combs) as I'd like them to be shorter than my current Corsair pack. Currently I've got loads of slack cabling in the back section of the Air 240 and I'd like to reduce this down. Extensions would make it worse for me... even though it would look better out front.
Has anyone here bought bespoke combed cables that can be cut to a specific length? If so where from and how much please? Ta.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Ah OK - so they're extension cables.
> Ideally I'd like to get complete cables made (with combs) as I'd like them to be shorter than my current Corsair pack. Currently I've got loads of slack cabling in the back section of the Air 240 and I'd like to reduce this down. Extensions would make it worse for me... even though it would look better out front.
> Has anyone here bought bespoke combed cables that can be cut to a specific length? If so where from and how much please? Ta.


Yeah I have bought custom cables and combs from http://www.moddiy.com/ they do a good selection and service is good! just tell them your psu, cables you want and length and they will make them for you.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Yeah I have bought custom cables and combs from http://www.moddiy.com/ they do a good selection and service is good! just tell them your psu, cables you want and length and they will make them for you.


Great stuff - thanks fella.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Great stuff - thanks fella.


No worries! They do pretty much anything related to cabling and PC mods, delivery time normally take 1-2 weeks though so don't expect it next day.


----------



## carbide240rocks

My air cooled air240







Will put up parts list if anyone is interested










U


----------



## Parhaam

Hey,

I'm considering getting the Corsair 240 Air case and doing some research before joining the club =) at the moment I have problem with VGA card size to fit inside this case. anyone could tell me which one of these VGA are going to fit on this ?

GIGABYTE R9 390X G1 Gaming WF 2X OC 8GB

243 X 114 X 42 /mm

SAPPHIRE Tri-X Radeon R9 390X 8G D5

308 X 127 X 42.3 /mm

R9 390X IceQ X² OC 8GB

297 x 143 x 44 /mm

XFX Radeon R9 390X Double Dissipation 8GB

295 x 143 x 42 /mm

if it matters I will put Corsair Hydro Series H100i in front panel and my motherboard will be Asus Z170 Maximus VIII Gene

Regards, Parham


----------



## Woxys

Gigabyte and shappire will fit(even with rad). Not sure about others.


----------



## Yogafire

Cable management, then done:


----------



## flynna3162581

i wish the msi gtx 970 would fit in this case.... i had the air 240 ... but i am almost sure that this card is too big because of the heat pipes


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flynna3162581*
> 
> i wish the msi gtx 970 would fit in this case.... i had the air 240 ... but i am almost sure that this card is too big because of the heat pipes


I have an MSI GTX 970 in mine, but water cooled, was thinking about repasting it soon, so could whack the air cooler on and try it


----------



## Russ369

Can someone explain how I can remove the filter on the front of the case to clean it? It has these weird tabs that I cant seem to bend or move without breaking, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Can someone explain how I can remove the filter on the front of the case to clean it? It has these weird tabs that I cant seem to bend or move without breaking, am I doing something wrong?


First, remove all other sides, so you can access all 6 tabs. See picture. You have to bend them one by one, until none of them hacks in the chassis.



If you want it to remove frequently for dust cleaning, you may consider modding those tabs, so you can easly pull of the front, without taking everything else apart.


----------



## DaClownie

I personally removed that front dust filter... seems hyper restrictive in conjunction with the broader mesh that's there as well.

To mod it to hold it in... I'd go for something easy... like drilling little holes and mounting it with smaller versions of these:

http://www.identicard.com/store/30-elastic-neck-cord-silver.html?gclid=CjwKEAiAi4a2BRCu_eXo3O_k3hUSJABmN9N1GTJ8rC7hKJ88DRSvafdrA15SyvAnuUzodRf1Gr2g9hoClDLw_wcB


----------



## CharlieMPS

Just tidied my cable management and added some UV blue to my mostly white build. Just a couple of quick pics.


----------



## DaClownie

As much as I wanted to stay all within the Air 240... I think i'm going to mount my reservoir externally... It feels so terrible to have a beautiful monsoon reservoir hidden in the back... it would also allow for some cool routing options that I'd like to play with as well...

Now, just to figure out where I want to mount it to the case...

I'll be taking the pump housing off the end, replacing it with a normal end cap, and using Monsoon 90 degree fittings on each end to have the water come up into the reservoir on one side and back out to the pump on the other side. Think I'll use the dual port on the side and one port on the top option on both sides, as that will provide a nice high spot to top the reservoir off completely. I'll also be grabbing some of the 25mm mounting brackets to use in place of these 12mm ones (much smaller footprint).



I was also considering using the 50mm mounting brackets and mounting it to the front right side of the case, kind of in front of the power buttons and what not. Water flows in from the top, exits the bottom. Not sure that I want to cover the power buttons up though...

I hate being indecisive.


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I personally removed that front dust filter... seems hyper restrictive in conjunction with the broader mesh that's there as well.


First post on Overclock.net and just got my case last night, working on my build right now!

I too saw the dust filters and thought, wow this is really restrictive on air flow, but it seems most people leave them on. Any chance you could do a temp comparison with them/without them? That is really the only way we would know the differentials.

So excited to finalize my build; I am taking my time with it and thinking it through. Also looking through the posts here for ideas!

~AnimaGR


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> First post on Overclock.net and just got my case last night, working on my build right now!
> 
> I too saw the dust filters and thought, wow this is really restrictive on air flow, but it seems most people leave them on. Any chance you could do a temp comparison with them/without them? That is really the only way we would know the differentials.
> 
> So excited to finalize my build; I am taking my time with it and thinking it through. Also looking through the posts here for ideas!
> 
> ~AnimaGR


I've noticed no difference at all when I removed the top filter on my case. I left the front and bottom one in place and removed the top one as that's an exhaust so there's not any air going "in" through that space that needs filtering.
However this case has so many vents that it really hoovers up a lot of dust and I find it needs to be blown out quite often. So i'd definitely recommend some sort of filter on any intakes.
Also i'm in the process off blocking off any gaps that don't have fans connected to them (extra PCI slots, 80mm fan spaces etc.), firstly to stop dust getting sucked in passively, and secondly to concentrate my airflow where I want it.

Finally got a few pics of my (nearly) finished product after much fighting with the camera on an iPhone:




Lighting courtesy of a blue cold cathode strip from Revoltec, it's gives a really cool glow to the room at night!


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> I've noticed no difference at all when I removed the top filter on my case. I left the front and bottom one in place and removed the top one as that's an exhaust so there's not any air going "in" through that space that needs filtering.
> However this case has so many vents that it really hoovers up a lot of dust and I find it needs to be blown out quite often. So i'd definitely recommend some sort of filter on any intakes.
> Also i'm in the process off blocking off any gaps that don't have fans connected to them (extra PCI slots, 80mm fan spaces etc.), firstly to stop dust getting sucked in passively, and secondly to concentrate my airflow where I want it.
> 
> Finally got a few pics of my (nearly) finished product after much fighting with the camera on an iPhone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting courtesy of a blue cold cathode strip from Revoltec, it's gives a really cool glow to the room at night!


Are you using positive air pressure? What is your fan setup?

Nice lighting on that rig, can we see more of the component setup inside with daylight?

~Animagr


----------



## nyk20z3

Simple budget build for a friend of mine, he just wanted it for browsing youtube and simple task =/


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> Are you using positive air pressure? What is your fan setup?
> 
> Nice lighting on that rig, can we see more of the component setup inside with daylight?
> 
> ~Animagr


It should be roughly positive air pressure as there's more fans going in than out, but all the air vents make it more difficult to realistically change the pressure too much.

I'll try to get some photos later in daylight.


----------



## retrorecall

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my new first build. I recently completed everything on it. Also wanted to say thank you to the club community, I did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions, helped inform me of a lot of technical decisions with this case.

i5-6600K
gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5
H80i GT
gskill ripjaw DDR4 2400
zotac gtx 970 omega core
evga 750 G2
samsung evo 850 + sandisk X300s, Seagate 3tb
Cougar, Silenx, thermtalk riing fans


----------



## jakizidar

@retrorecall - awesome looking build mate, cheers!


----------



## Yogafire

Finally got my build complete.
Looking just right, but might have to sell a Titan X as I need to fund the incoming CV1. ?
Also a little concerned about system heat / noise - anyone here got any experience / advice with SLI in the 240?


Specs are:

EVGA Micro 2 mobo
I7-5930k with H105
Titan X with EK backplate SLI with GeForce bridge
32GB Dominator Platinum - 3000MHz / CL15
2x AF120 White LED
2x SP120 White LED
2x Arctic F8 White
AX860
Corsair cabling


----------



## retrorecall

Thanks man!


----------



## retrorecall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Finally got my build complete.
> Looking just right, but might have to sell a Titan X as I need to fund the incoming CV1. ?
> Also a little concerned about system heat / noise - anyone here got any experience / advice with SLI in the 240?
> 
> 
> Specs are:
> 
> EVGA Micro 2 mobo
> I7-5930k with H105
> Titan X with EK backplate SLI with GeForce bridge
> 32GB Dominator Platinum - 3000MHz / CL15
> 2x AF120 White LED
> 2x SP120 White LED
> 2x Arctic F8 White
> AX860
> Corsair cabling


Wow that thing is a beast! I like the white theme, I was going to do the same myself. Not sure if it makes a difference on the big rads, but having a push & pull fan setup might help with heating if you're having issues. I opted for fans other than the corsair stock fans for the higher static pressure air flows and lower noise.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Finally got my build complete.
> Looking just right, but might have to sell a Titan X as I need to fund the incoming CV1. ?
> Also a little concerned about system heat / noise - anyone here got any experience / advice with SLI in the 240?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are:
> 
> EVGA Micro 2 mobo
> I7-5930k with H105
> Titan X with EK backplate SLI with GeForce bridge
> 32GB Dominator Platinum - 3000MHz / CL15
> 2x AF120 White LED
> 2x SP120 White LED
> 2x Arctic F8 White
> AX860
> Corsair cabling


honestly the only good worth while option is water cooling (admittedly not the most ideal situations to be in)... otherwise its pretty much a deal with it kind of thing in any matx case that's why almost all atx boards have a slot between the cards.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Also a little concerned about system heat / noise - anyone here got any experience / advice with SLI in the 240?


Not specifically with this case, but generally from my experience with NVIDIA stock cooler (Titan Black in my case), it only works well in SLI as long as you have space between the cards. The moment you put them side by side, temperature and noise are through the roof. And of course side-by-side is the only way to run two cards in a mATX m/b in this case. Watercooling is an option but then you'd need to do something about the side window - most waterblocks are too tall and will press against it.


----------



## Frantik3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrorecall*
> 
> Hi everyone, just wanted to share my new first build. I recently completed everything on it. Also wanted to say thank you to the club community, I did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions, helped inform me of a lot of technical decisions with this case.
> 
> i5-6600K
> gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5
> H80i GT
> gskill ripjaw DDR4 2400
> zotac gtx 970 omega core
> evga 750 G2
> samsung evo 850 + sandisk X300s, Seagate 3tb
> Cougar, Silenx, thermtalk riing fans
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really nice build...Good job..
One question : What kind of LED strips are you using and how many did you put? Is it white light in the first/middle photo?


----------



## Parhaam

Hi,

Could you please tell me if I can use STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 with 14 x 28 x4 centimeter dimension in this case. Using H100i GTX on front panel. will this card push side panel *?*

Regards, Parham


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrorecall*
> 
> Wow that thing is a beast! I like the white theme, I was going to do the same myself. Not sure if it makes a difference on the big rads, but having a push & pull fan setup might help with heating if you're having issues. I opted for fans other than the corsair stock fans for the higher static pressure air flows and lower noise.


Thanks man - a labour of love, and yeah, I'm pleased with the white. All good apart from the heat issue and I don't really think the Air 240 is suitable for a custom loop with SLI - just not the space IMO. Ah well, I bought the TXs for a bargain on eBay so will probably just keep one or maybe sell them both and get an EVGA 989ti SC / FTW ACX for some silence for a change... ?
Did think about push pull, but the H105 is a bit thick so it would be a major squeeze, so I think I'm resigned to single GPU.
All good fun anyone and keeps me off the streets...


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> honestly the only good worth while option is water cooling (admittedly not the most ideal situations to be in)... otherwise its pretty much a deal with it kind of thing in any matx case that's why almost all atx boards have a slot between the cards.


Thanks for the input, and yeah I kinda agree that SLI is impractical in this case unless they're underwater, but as space is severely limited and I've not attempted a custom loop (yet), I don't think this is the place to start...


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Not specifically with this case, but generally from my experience with NVIDIA stock cooler (Titan Black in my case), it only works well in SLI as long as you have space between the cards. The moment you put them side by side, temperature and noise are through the roof. And of course side-by-side is the only way to run two cards in a mATX m/b in this case. Watercooling is an option but then you'd need to do something about the side window - most waterblocks are too tall and will press against it.


Thanks.
Yep - single card for me.
Really hoping that Big Pascal will be a true single card 4K beast. Or perhaps a GTX 990, with dual 980's on one card... we'll see soon enough I guess.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Thanks for the input, and yeah I kinda agree that SLI is impractical in this case unless they're underwater, but as space is severely limited and I've not attempted a custom loop (yet), I don't think this is the place to start...


admittedly not the easiest case to do iy in but. it can be done the hardest part is getting the second radiator in and all you jave to do for that is make a mount and screw it in


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Maybe place the case horizontally, and mount radiators outside on its sides? That way you have 3 x 240 mm rads (left, right, front) and still plenty of room inside. That's really the only way I can think of to put two GPUs and enough radiators to cool them into this case. Or just get a 540.


----------



## DaClownie

Can fit a quite a bit in here if you try... 2x240mm radiators one in push one in push pull will fit with a 980ti or two... It's not OCNs idea of enough radiator space but I imagine it should work reasonably well...


----------



## kjrayo18

Love this case


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Love this case


Which 90mm fan are you running in the back there? the white blades ones i've seen are from arctic cooling or fractal design...

Just curious how loud/what the sound signature is like, as i'm thinking of putting two 90mm in the back to direct the airflow over my board more controlled like...


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Which 90mm fan are you running in the back there? the white blades ones i've seen are from arctic cooling or fractal design...
> 
> Just curious how loud/what the sound signature is like, as i'm thinking of putting two 90mm in the back to direct the airflow over my board more controlled like...


It's the Artic F8 Silent, it really is silent the only thing I hear in my case is the 980 ?? I was also thinking about getting 2 but one is enough for now.


----------



## 2002whitegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Thanks man - a labour of love, and yeah, I'm pleased with the white. All good apart from the heat issue and I don't really think the Air 240 is suitable for a custom loop with SLI - just not the space IMO. Ah well, I bought the TXs for a bargain on eBay so will probably just keep one or maybe sell them both and get an EVGA 989ti SC / FTW ACX for some silence for a change... ?
> Did think about push pull, but the H105 is a bit thick so it would be a major squeeze, so I think I'm resigned to single GPU.
> All good fun anyone and keeps me off the streets...


I had SLi'd Titan X's in the case as well, but moved to a single Titan x and finally to a water cooled 980ti because I couldn't handle the noise of the SLI set up at all, had fans ramping up to 80% with temps going up to 85 on the top card.

Unfortunately, I don't think the case does very well with air cooled SLI setup.


----------



## eliharper13

New to the forum and pretty new to building. I did my first build back in Oct 2015 in the Air 240 and when I decided to do another build, I loved the 240 so much I stuck to that case for both. Would love some comments and suggestions on my builds! First build (black case): i5 6600k, Maximus VIII Gene, Ripjaws V 32gb, NH-L12 w/ PPC-3000 PWM, GTX 970, HX750i. Second build (white): i7 5820K, Asus X99-m WS, Corsair LPX 32gb, NH-U9S, 980ti SLI, HX1000i. Also incase it helps anyone, originally I had two EVGA 980ti SC ACX 2.0 cooled cards and it was terrible. My top card would hit 85C and cause both cards to throttle down to the base clock. Then one of the fans went out on my bottom card. So I exchanged them for these reference cooled ones and its much better! Top card runs at 68C and bottom at 63C, no more throttling!


----------



## GekkeGerrit

Hi guys! Recently got this great case and building in it is a pleasure, there is however one thing that bothers me. The latch that holds expansion cards in place is dreadful and as a result my GPU 'hangs' in the PCIe slot thus putting some stress on the slot. According to the full manual a screw can be applied to the individual slots, I however have absolutely no clue what type of screw fits in there. I have searched this topic and this question has been asked a few times but was never answered, so hopefully this time will be different. I already tried fitting HDD screws, motherboard screws and PSU screws without success. If anyone has been able to use a screw in combination with the latch, please tell me what type.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekkeGerrit*
> 
> Hi guys! Recently got this great case and building in it is a pleasure, there is however one thing that bothers me. The latch that holds expansion cards in place is dreadful and as a result my GPU 'hangs' in the PCIe slot thus putting some stress on the slot. According to the full manual a screw can be applied to the individual slots, I however have absolutely no clue what type of screw fits in there. I have searched this topic and this question has been asked a few times but was never answered, so hopefully this time will be different. I already tried fitting HDD screws, motherboard screws and PSU screws without success. If anyone has been able to use a screw in combination with the latch, please tell me what type.


Thumb screws like for the case panels and Expansion slots in most case.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GekkeGerrit*
> 
> Hi guys! Recently got this great case and building in it is a pleasure, there is however one thing that bothers me. The latch that holds expansion cards in place is dreadful and as a result my GPU 'hangs' in the PCIe slot thus putting some stress on the slot. According to the full manual a screw can be applied to the individual slots, I however have absolutely no clue what type of screw fits in there. I have searched this topic and this question has been asked a few times but was never answered, so hopefully this time will be different. I already tried fitting HDD screws, motherboard screws and PSU screws without success. If anyone has been able to use a screw in combination with the latch, please tell me what type.
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb screws like for the case panels and Expansion slots in most case.
Click to expand...

The thumbscrews are too large to fit there.

Near as I can tell, those holes are not threaded, so any super small bolt/nut combo will work there.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002whitegt*
> 
> I had SLi'd Titan X's in the case as well, but moved to a single Titan x and finally to a water cooled 980ti because I couldn't handle the noise of the SLI set up at all, had fans ramping up to 80% with temps going up to 85 on the top card.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't think the case does very well with air cooled SLI setup.


Thanks.
Yep - same here with the temps / noise.
Ran Firestrike at 4K and I'm sure I got to 90 degrees and the 240 nearly took off with the fans going full pelt...
TXs are going on eBay over the weekend, and I just bought the EVGA 980ti SC ACX for £420. Kinda pains me to 'downgrade' but I've got my sensible hat on...
New card will be whisper silent, a good OC'er and similar performance as a single TX and I'm going to buy Pascal this year hopefully, so might as well cash in my TXs now while they're still commanding a high price.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliharper13*
> 
> New to the forum and pretty new to building. I did my first build back in Oct 2015 in the Air 240 and when I decided to do another build, I loved the 240 so much I stuck to that case for both. Would love some comments and suggestions on my builds! First build (black case): i5 6600k, Maximus VIII Gene, Ripjaws V 32gb, NH-L12 w/ PPC-3000 PWM, GTX 970, HX750i. Second build (white): i7 5820K, Asus X99-m WS, Corsair LPX 32gb, NH-U9S, 980ti SLI, HX1000i. Also incase it helps anyone, originally I had two EVGA 980ti SC ACX 2.0 cooled cards and it was terrible. My top card would hit 85C and cause both cards to throttle down to the base clock. Then one of the fans went out on my bottom card. So I exchanged them for these reference cooled ones and its much better! Top card runs at 68C and bottom at 63C, no more throttling!


Hey there.
Nice builds...
Out of interest, what resolution and games / benchmarks are you running to maintain 68 degrees max on SLI?
That seems crazy cool for a blower card if you're really pushing them...


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Hey there.
> Nice builds...
> Out of interest, what resolution and games / benchmarks are you running to maintain 68 degrees max on SLI?
> That seems crazy cool for a blower card if you're really pushing them...


Black and red build only plays at 1080p

My white and blue rig with the 980ti SLI I use for 4k. They aren't overclocked so they run at evga's factory overclock of 1304. I have an extremely aggressive fan profile on them that puts them at 100% at 70C. Not to mention I have an IPPC 3000rpm fan mounted in front of them blowing cold air straight to them. And 68C is my average, the highest I've seen is 72C on my top card. If that's not enough for you,I'd be happy to run Fire Stike when I get home from work and post a pic of my scores and my GPU temps recorded by HWmonitor.


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliharper13*
> 
> Black and red build only plays at 1080p
> 
> My white and blue rig with the 980ti SLI I use for 4k. They aren't overclocked so they run at evga's factory overclock of 1304. I have an extremely aggressive fan profile on them that puts them at 100% at 70C. Not to mention I have an IPPC 3000rpm fan mounted in front of them blowing cold air straight to them. And 68C is my average, the highest I've seen is 72C on my top card. If that's not enough for you,I'd be happy to run Fire Stike when I get home from work and post a pic of my scores and my GPU temps recorded by HWmonitor.


Thanks for the response.
Hmm - you've got me thinking now...
Was considering going push / pull on my rad to allow more direct airflow on the cards, maybe a couple of AF120s. My H105 is a bit deep so space is limited, but might just try and squeeze them in before giving up on the SLI.
I really do change my mind like the wind... ?
Thanks again.


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> Hmm - you've got me thinking now...
> Was considering going push / pull on my rad to allow more direct airflow on the cards, maybe a couple of AF120s. My H105 is a bit deep so space is limited, but might just try and squeeze them in before giving up on the SLI.
> I really do change my mind like the wind... ?
> Thanks again.


What coolers are on your cards? I found switching to an cpu air cooler greatly helped my temps. In a 240, you need cold air coming in, for the GPUs. So if you have a 240mm rad on the front as intake, it's gonna just blow that hot air from your rad into the case.


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> Hmm - you've got me thinking now...
> Was considering going push / pull on my rad to allow more direct airflow on the cards, maybe a couple of AF120s. My H105 is a bit deep so space is limited, but might just try and squeeze them in before giving up on the SLI.
> I really do change my mind like the wind... ?
> Thanks again.


Thought I'd go ahead and post that pic of my Fire Strike Ultra scores and temps. As you can see, I included the ambient temp as well (Ta 23.1C). The top card only got to 66C and the bottom 63C. Hottest core temp of my 5820k was 59C. Hope this helps you with your decision!


----------



## Dkmack

Just thought I would share a couple pics, transferred my new parts I got last week from a 250d to this 240 and like it much better and still debating if I should return the 970 for a 980ti as i still have a couple weeks left to decide.

Will be upgrading to some nice white cabling next week -

Love this case with a itx board as it has so much damn room


----------



## freitz

Question for the group.

Which Noctua Coolers fit in this case?

Been using the H100iGTX but pump is to loud for my liking. After coming from years of water cooling Corsair needs to do some work on their pump noise.


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Question for the group.
> 
> Which Noctua Coolers fit in this case?
> 
> Been using the H100iGTX but pump is to loud for my liking. After coming from years of water cooling Corsair needs to do some work on their pump noise.


I'm using the NH-U9S. I think it's the tallest that will fit. D9L, and L12 also fit. Oh and the C14S. And any of the other low profile ones but that's the only 4 I'd recommend.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eliharper13*
> 
> I'm using the NH-U9S. I think it's the tallest that will fit. D9L, and L12 also fit. Oh and the C14S. And any of the other low profile ones but that's the only 4 I'd recommend.


Has anyone tried the

NH-D14


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Has anyone tried the
> 
> NH-D14


Def will not fit, unless you were to leave off your side plexi panel. Its 160mm tall, the U9S is 125mm tall and fits but with barely any room to spare. You will need a heatsink that is under 130mm tall.


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Has anyone tried the
> 
> NH-D14


I have the U9S on a 5820K and it gets the job done. Also have a L12 with an IPPC 3000rpm fan on a 6600k and it stays VERY cool. idles at 25C


----------



## Alloise

Hello all, I'm new here and I'm just about to buy the last parts of my upcoming Air 240 build. Gonna go for 5820k and so far I had in mind to get the Corsair H75 for it, which seems a nice choice as far as 120mm go. I was wondering though seeing the low-profile Air coolers builds, what are the temps you're reaching at load? (That Noctua option seems to go quite well with the ventilation paths of the case)


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alloise*
> 
> Hello all, I'm new here and I'm just about to buy the last parts of my upcoming Air 240 build. Gonna go for 5820k and so far I had in mind to get the Corsair H75 for it, which seems a nice choice as far as 120mm go. I was wondering though seeing the low-profile Air coolers builds, what are the temps you're reaching at load? (That Noctua option seems to go quite well with the ventilation paths of the case)


I started out with a D9L and it couldn't handle a small overclock of 4.1. I switched to a U9S with dual fans and I idel at about 33C and get in the mid 70s from geekbench stress test. That's with a 23C ambient temp. I typically get a spike of 50-60C under a heavy load from gaming at 4K. I had an h105 on my 6600k build and all it did was blow hot air in my case making my GPU get hot. Switched to the L12 and temps have never been better







. You might would be okay with a H75 since you can still run one 120mm fan on the front to bring in cool air.


----------



## Alloise

Thank you for the quick reply! That is some very useful information, from what I gather at the moment I want to try the h75 first and see how efficient/noisy it is since the U9S has a longer delivery time in my area. Might make the switch later on though.


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alloise*
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply! That is some very useful information, from what I gather at the moment I want to try the h75 first and see how efficient/noisy it is since the U9S has a longer delivery time in my area. Might make the switch later on though.


No problem! Let me know how it does! I really think the 5820k would do better liquid cooled but never tried it after the experience with the h105 and my 6600k


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alloise*
> 
> Hello all, I'm new here and I'm just about to buy the last parts of my upcoming Air 240 build. Gonna go for 5820k and so far I had in mind to get the Corsair H75 for it, which seems a nice choice as far as 120mm go. I was wondering though seeing the low-profile Air coolers builds, what are the temps you're reaching at load? (That Noctua option seems to go quite well with the ventilation paths of the case)


I had a lot of problems with the H75. I had 3 units, and all three had bubbles inside, that causes a crackling noise. 2 of them right away, one of them after some months. Maybe, if the tubes can be mounted on the downside of the rad, the pump cant recirculate them. But in such cases like the air 240, you dont really have options mounting them. Then i went with the U9S too. Its silent and reliable.


----------



## DaClownie

It's coming along... gonna try my first hardline tubing bend in just a few minutes


----------



## freitz

So really best option if going back to Air is the NH-9s? or is it the NH-D9L?


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> So really best option if going back to Air is the NH-9s? or is it the NH-D9L?


The U9S will cool better than the D9L because it has much more surface area


----------



## eforbes




----------



## scgt1

Ordered mine last night to match my game rig Air 540 and to replace my Bitfenix Prodigy. Not running a GPU since it's a daily media server but want to change from a H60 to H100i V2 fan orientation suggestions?


----------



## eforbes

I have mine in pull, so it is easier to clean the radiator. Push seem to just pack the rad with dust.


----------



## watever44

Did anyone modified the case to install a slim optical drive in that case ?
Looking at either this one or the 540.

I am looking to change case for a living room PC (web, movies, gaming) as I need to build a more quiet one.
Because of the size, the 240 would be better, but the 540 have an optical drive option + can fit 360 rads for a more quiet system with fans running slower.

Have not decided yet, looking at my option. USB bluray drive is possible but not ideal cause my kids will probably brake it.

Thank you

Nice cases !


----------



## scgt1

Ok I'm currently on page 137 and haven't seen what I'm looking for yet. Maybe someone can toss up a photo before I loose my mind looking at the rest of the pages. I would like to see someone with SP120/AF120's installed in the front or top with the ring facing out. I'm wondering if the color of the ring can really be seen. Trying to decide if I need to order some or just go with blue led versions or another fan manufacturer all together. I'm getting the white one so white with the stock grill would be great to get a photo of although I think the white and black models both have black grills so it really doesn't matter.

Although if I have the fans pull from the inside to push air out then it really won't matter if the rings can be seen from the grill because the back of the fans/rad will be there anyway. Is there a magnetic dust cover that is made to cover the bottom and rear of the case if I were to have the fans push out from the front and top? If not I would just be sucking crap in from outside the case coating everything inside.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Ok I'm currently on page 137 and haven't seen what I'm looking for yet. Maybe someone can toss up a photo before I loose my mind looking at the rest of the pages. I would like to see someone with SP120/AF120's installed in the front or top with the ring facing out. I'm wondering if the color of the ring can really be seen. Trying to decide if I need to order some or just go with blue led versions or another fan manufacturer all together. I'm getting the white one so white with the stock grill would be great to get a photo of although I think the white and black models both have black grills so it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Although if I have the fans pull from the inside to push air out then it really won't matter if the rings can be seen from the grill because the back of the fans/rad will be there anyway. Is there a magnetic dust cover that is made to cover the bottom and rear of the case if I were to have the fans push out from the front and top? If not I would just be sucking crap in from outside the case coating everything inside.


From earlier in the thread:


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> From earlier in the thread:
> Those are led fans. I know the led will show. I was referencing the fans with the color rings. Thanks though.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> From earlier in the thread:
> Those are led fans. I know the led will show. I was referencing the fans with the color rings. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color rings will not show near as I can tell. I know I can't see them through the front of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, tired and misread
Click to expand...


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> From earlier in the thread:
> Those are led fans. I know the led will show. I was referencing the fans with the color rings. Thanks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a photo to hand but I have the blue ring on my SP120s in the front on a H80i, and you cannot see the colour from the outside unless you shine a light through and really look close even though it's right up against the mesh panel. There's 2 fans on push/pull so you can see the inner one, but the ring is facing into the radiator.
Click to expand...


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> I don't have a photo to hand but I have the blue ring on my SP120s in the front on a H80i, and you cannot see the colour from the outside unless you shine a light through and really look close even though it's right up against the mesh panel. There's 2 fans on push/pull so you can see the inner one, but the ring is facing into the radiator.


Led fan's it is then lol. Hmm now which ones to get.................... decisions decisions.............

Something else I have to figure out is my mobo has the cpu fan header and a case fan header and of course the case doesn't have external drive bays for a fan controller.







I really dislike those molex to fan header connectors. They muck up a build although they would be behind the mobo tray but still.


----------



## flynna3162581

get the thermaltake RGB riing fans 3PACK they are bloody lovely i have em in my rig


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flynna3162581*
> 
> get the thermaltake RGB riing fans 3PACK they are bloody lovely i have em in my rig


Pics?


----------



## eforbes

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014QW98SC?keywords=thermaltake%20RGB%20fans&qid=1456966556&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2

these i think


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014QW98SC?keywords=thermaltake%20RGB%20fans&qid=1456966556&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
> 
> these i think


Those are sweet looking but I would like to see the above user who mentioned them post up his pics on his 240. I may go this route depending on how they look. Heck I may replace the SP120s in my 540 and it's external 480mm push pull gpu rad also.









On second thought. doing the math 6 SP120s are $66 while 6 of the Riing's are $116/ $56 more I think not.


----------



## flynna3162581

these are actually in my evolv itx at the moment


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014QW98SC?keywords=thermaltake%20RGB%20fans&qid=1456966556&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2
> 
> these i think
> 
> 
> 
> Those are sweet looking but I would like to see the above user who mentioned them post up his pics on his 240. I may go this route depending on how they look. Heck I may replace the SP120s in my 540 and it's external 480mm push pull gpu rad also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought. doing the math 6 SP120s are $66 while 6 of the Riing's are $116/ $56 more I think not.
Click to expand...

The performance is identical too. They are the same design minus the lighting


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flynna3162581*
> 
> these are actually in my evolv itx at the moment


HAHA Again with the inside view.  Do you have a shot of the front of the case to show what they look like behind mesh?

Wait a second that fan in front looks to have a red cage. Different fan or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## flynna3162581

different fan... and the evolv itx dont have a mesh front (which is why a different fan (need more lol)


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flynna3162581*
> 
> different fan... and the evolv itx dont have a mesh front (which is why a different fan (need more lol)


Gotcha. I guess I should just google the fan's and see what they look like with black mesh.

On my 540 I painted the mesh red along with the mesh for the 480mm rad and the white rings show through on my SP120/AF140's for those. I was wanting to go with blue rings for the 240 and leave the mesh black since the case is white that I have coming.


----------



## pcp912

Anyone know which gpus with water blocks don't hit the window


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Anyone know which gpus with water blocks don't hit the window


All the reference GPU with ekwb can be used thet Will touch the Window but its nothing to Worre about


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcp912*
> 
> Anyone know which gpus with water blocks don't hit the window


Yea, most blocks will hit the window, unfortunately... I'm using a 980Ti reference with EKWB Copper/Acetal full cover block, and while it does hit the window, I can't notice the bulge from outside the case once closed up.


----------



## eforbes

Can you guys post what type and where you got your waterblocks for video cards? I run a 380x, and looked at corsairs cooling bracket, but we do not have a 120mm fan slot in the back of the case. Thanks


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Can you guys post what type and where you got your waterblocks for video cards? I run a 380x, and looked at corsairs cooling bracket, but we do not have a 120mm fan slot in the back of the case. Thanks


You can look up your particular model of video card on ekwb.com cooling configurator to make sure there is a block designed for it, and then find that particular block on their webpage or performance-pcs.com


----------



## eforbes

Ok Thank you very much.


----------



## eforbes

Ah crap they only make it for MSI 390x No 380x


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Ah crap they only make it for MSI 390x No 380x


What about Alphacool?

http://www.hwconfig.com/waterblock-finder


----------



## eforbes

Nice thanks, they have it.


----------



## eforbes

Does using the rear for an 80mm exhaust fan hurt or help performance in the 240? Your thoughts.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Does using the rear for an 80mm exhaust fan hurt or help performance in the 240? Your thoughts.


Though I haven't set mine up with the fans just yet, I can't believe It'd hurt performance. Channeling air exactly where you want it is almost always a benefit, but as always, YMMV


----------



## eforbes

I just watched a few Air 240 vids, and some said not to use them to keep positive air pressure inside case?


----------



## eliharper13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> I just watched a few Air 240 vids, and some said not to use them to keep positive air pressure inside case?


I use both 80mm for exhaust in my case, helps to pull the heat out! Plus you can't really have positive pressure in an air 240, it's too open


----------



## eforbes

Ok cool thanks, i am running one at the moment, may add another to help video card.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Ah crap they only make it for MSI 390x No 380x


Can't you mount it up front. The NZXT G10 works with almost any card and any CLC if you can mount the rad up front.


----------



## eforbes

I already have the h100 gtx up front. The 380 probably does not need it. It would just look good.


----------



## dctien812

I've bought an Air 240 and I'm going to buy a GTX 950. But GTX 950 Strix have width = 125mm and I don't know can that gpu fit my case.

Is anyone here try a 950 strix in air 240 ?

Thank you.

P/s: sorry for my bad english xD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> I already have the h100 gtx up front. The 380 probably does not need it. It would just look good.


I hear ya'. I had a 280x and found the same thing with limited blocks available. I really didn't like the Alphacool block as far as looks so I sold the 280x and will wait for the new GPU's coming out later this year. It's a bummer there is not 120mm support in the rear of this case.


----------



## eforbes

I wonder if i should have the 80mm bringing air in, since i have 2 120's in the front and the top. Right now i have the 80mm blowing out, but it may be counter productive.


----------



## freitz

Here is mine.

2x 120 front intake
1x 120 side intake
2x 92mm bottom intake
2x 80mm rear exhaust
2x 120mm top exhaust

Let me know if you want better pictures just snapped real quick


----------



## eforbes

Wow wind tunnel. micro atx support those 92 mm fans? Do they bolt up fine? Awesome rig


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Wow wind tunnel. micro atx support those 92 mm fans? Do they bolt up fine? Awesome rig


Yes the bolt fine with 3x screws in each on the bottom. 120mm are to wide with the Matx motherboard cant use them in the bottom.

The 80s on the back fit the case normally. 120's fit perfect up top.


----------



## eforbes

Thanks, will order soon.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Thanks, will order soon.


Def. get the 80's for the back too.


----------



## freitz

Also I had the same setup but with a push pull H100igtx in the front. the Pump was too loud for my liking. Even louder then my Sm8 with 5 blocks and a D5 at full blast. This thing is super quiet. So much I took the extra 92mm's I had and put them in my synology server.


----------



## klyzon

am looking to build a good looking system base off this case. current specs i have in mind is

current specs are
Cosair Carbite Airflow 240
Asus Maximus VIII Gene
Intel 6600K
Samsung 850 Pro m2 500gb
WD Blue 5400rpm
Kingston Hyper-X Fury 2666MHz
Asus PCE-AC68 Dual Band PCI-E
Gigabyte GTX970 G1 4GB Gaming
Corsair RM750i Modular 750W
Corsair H100i GTX Hydro Cooling

however this is way over my budget. Any replacements for the above? Ideally will fit a black/red scheme internal with a white carbide 240


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> am looking to build a good looking system base off this case. current specs i have in mind is
> 
> current specs are
> Cosair Carbite Airflow 240
> Asus Maximus VIII Gene
> Intel 6600K
> Samsung 850 Pro m2 500gb
> WD Blue 5400rpm
> Kingston Hyper-X Fury 2666MHz
> Asus PCE-AC68 Dual Band PCI-E
> Gigabyte GTX970 G1 4GB Gaming
> Corsair RM750i Modular 750W
> Corsair H100i GTX Hydro Cooling
> 
> however this is way over my budget. Any replacements for the above? Ideally will fit a black/red scheme internal with a white carbide 240


Word to the wise... if you plan on sleeving that RM750, they are RIDICULOUSLY hard to work with... there's in line capacitors to clean the power even further, as well as 28 wires being condensed down into 24 for the ATX 24 pin for voltage sensing. Learned this lesson the hard way on this build


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> am looking to build a good looking system base off this case. current specs i have in mind is
> 
> current specs are
> Cosair Carbite Airflow 240
> Asus Maximus VIII Gene
> Intel 6600K
> Samsung 850 Pro m2 500gb
> WD Blue 5400rpm
> Kingston Hyper-X Fury 2666MHz
> Asus PCE-AC68 Dual Band PCI-E
> Gigabyte GTX970 G1 4GB Gaming
> Corsair RM750i Modular 750W
> Corsair H100i GTX Hydro Cooling
> 
> however this is way over my budget. Any replacements for the above? Ideally will fit a black/red scheme internal with a white carbide 240


you don't need the SSD right away. That will save you some cash. I wouldn't get the H100i gtx get a 59$ Noctua. H100 should be purely for looks, not much better if at all then air cooling. The pump is also really loud, I found it so annoying i swapped it. You def don't need ram clocked that high, that has little benefit.

Honestly save for what you need or step back to the 2700k or the gen after that. Still more then capable and pretty cheap plus ddr 3 is cheap.


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> All the reference GPU with ekwb can be used thet Will touch the Window but its nothing to Worre about


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, most blocks will hit the window, unfortunately... I'm using a 980Ti reference with EKWB Copper/Acetal full cover block, and while it does hit the window, I can't notice the bulge from outside the case once closed up.


Thanks guys, hope to build soon but just checking watercooling options for the future.


----------



## eforbes

I cant hear my h100igtx. So no problem there, and its right next to me on the desk top. I have however ordered some fans for the bottom, and next week i will order a matching pair of 80mm for the rear.


----------



## animagr

Finally finished my build over the weekend! Was waiting over two weeks for an RMA replacement for my mobo. Everything works smooth. Surprised at how quiet this system runs!

Probably can clean up the cable management a bit, when I get some time.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/H9kTwP

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $239.99)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $49.99)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170M-PLUS Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $124.99)
*Memory:* Kingston FURY 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (Purchased For $65.70)
*Storage:* Sandisk Ultra II 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $79.98)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $49.99)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card (Purchased For $324.99)
*Case:* Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $79.99)
*Power Supply:* EVGA SuperNOVA P2 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $89.99)
*Keyboard:* Corsair K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard (Purchased For $90.99)
*Total:* $1196.60
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-07 11:54 EST-0500_


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Also I had the same setup but with a push pull H100igtx in the front. the Pump was too loud for my liking. Even louder then my Sm8 with 5 blocks and a D5 at full blast. This thing is super quiet. So much I took the extra 92mm's I had and put them in my synology server.


That must have been a faulty H100i GTX. The pump on those coolers should be close to whisper quiet when working properly. If the noise coming from the pump is louder than any of the case fans, then my suggestion would be is to ask for a replacement. Our RMA group can always process replacements as long that the product is under warranty.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That must have been a faulty H100i GTX. The pump on those coolers should be close to whisper quiet when working properly. If the noise coming from the pump is louder than any of the case fans, then my suggestion would be is to ask for a replacement. Our RMA group can always process replacements as long that the product is under warranty.


Pump ran at 2900 rpm/s and was louder then the Noctua fans I had in the case; loud humming noise that would usually come from a 2x D5 pumps on full blast. Was also louder then anything else in the room.

Product was purchased in Dec. 6 2015 from Amazon. - CW-9060021-WW


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Sorry for the op guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Pump ran at 2900 rpm/s and was louder then the Noctua fans I had in the case


If you still have that cooler, submit an RMA request ask for a replacement. That's how I would resolve it.


----------



## VeteranDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jazzman75*
> 
> Hi seblura....i think the MSI GTX 980 wont also fit as the heat pipes will be sticking out ...and you will not able to close the clear side panel....here are the card dimension of both cards
> 
> GTX-970 269x141x35
> 
> GTX-980 279x140x36
> 
> what I can suggest is that you can install the clear side panel outside the panel frame just like what I did...here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps :-D


YOU ARE AMAZING. I can confirm this issue is with the 980 4gb MSI frozr ones where the "nose" of the heat pipes sticks out slightly. I did write to corsair and they said there was nothing they offered to fix this issue but they are aware of it. I did not even think of just by flipping that being an option. I am so happy this is the fix that works, i feel a little derpy that i didn't think of this. After googling this issue for a while i see this
















One Question though... Have you had any issues from the flip and running the card hard check for any heat issues?


----------



## eforbes

My pump cruises at 1800rpm, maybe that's why it is quieter. I will admit i wish the hoses were more flexible really tough rad in front of case. Might go with the V8 cooler if it becomes a problem, the hoses do rest against the glass with a AMD processor.


----------



## eforbes

The hoses seem to be under alot of stress.
Maybe i can move the window, probably should just get another window, i have a few scratches anyway.


----------



## eforbes

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AOCEEJG?keywords=H220x&qid=1457442731&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2

May go with this next time as well, more flex in lines. Just don't know if it will mount up front. Has anyone tried the swift tech? if so pics please.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Guys, will the STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 from Asus fit into the case? Dimensions are: 40 x 140 x 280 mm

I want a GTX970, I cannot go with a referance card, but which ones do fit in this case? The length is usually ok, but people have complained about the height of the cards. Out of Asus, MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA, which ones are 100% able to fit inside this case?


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> Guys, will the STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 from Asus fit into the case? Dimensions are: 40 x 140 x 280 mm
> 
> I want a GTX970, I cannot go with a referance card, but which ones do fit in this case? The length is usually ok, but people have complained about the height of the cards. Out of Asus, MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA, which ones are 100% able to fit inside this case?


i am also currently looking into this, base on my research,

asus and msi cards are too tall, you wouldn't be able to close the side panel.

Gigabyte gtx 970 G1 Gaming and Gigabyte gtx 970 Xtreme Gaming both fits. Am quite sure about the G1, not so about the Xtreme. Am wondering if i should risk it and order the Xtreme lol


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

EVGA seems to have the smallest card in terms of width, so I am looking at that one. I would have loved to go for MSI, but I'll probably go for EVGA or Gigabyte. I would like to see a build with one of those two cards or something just to ease my mind about the whole thing.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> EVGA seems to have the smallest card in terms of width, so I am looking at that one. I would have loved to go for MSI, but I'll probably go for EVGA or Gigabyte. I would like to see a build with one of those two cards or something just to ease my mind about the whole thing.


Titan X from EVGA fits no problem. a 970 should fit without effort.


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkantos Corsai*
> 
> EVGA seems to have the smallest card in terms of width, so I am looking at that one. I would have loved to go for MSI, but I'll probably go for EVGA or Gigabyte. I would like to see a build with one of those two cards or something just to ease my mind about the whole thing.


See my post in the previous page, I have a EVGA SSC 2.0+ 970 and it fits. The cables for the power touch the glass but it is OK. Fantastic card!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nice small case, but it have some flaws...



already removed the mesh grills, dropped my temps cpu/gpu considerably...


Next thing to consider is the hdd area, hdds idle temps are almost 50c....
Removing the metal grills all together helped to remove some of the temps from the hdds like 4-5c, still not in my comfort zone...

I would not recommend this case for videocards that are not reference, i would have radiator taking air out instead of bringing the air inside the case..


----------



## klyzon

am looking to get the gigabyte gtx 970 xtreme gaming for my upcoming build for this case in a couple of days.

*the dimensions are H=42 L=279 W=121 mm
Can anyone confirm if this will fit (width wise)?*

if the internet isn't wrong, the carbide 240 is rated at 120mm for width clearance? Not sure if i would be able to close the side panel with 121mm+cable
Not sure if I should risk it as there are no return policies in my country. OR should i play it safe and get the g1 gaming version instead

the g1 gaming is H=39 L=299 W=114 mm

And i would need some advice on what wattage psu to get.
this is my current planned specs

Cosair Carbite Airflow 240
Asus Maximus VII Gene
Intel 6600K
Samsung 850 Evo m2 500gb
Toshiba 4tb 7200 128 cache
Kingston Hyper-X Fury 2400MHz CL15
Asus PCE-AC68 Dual Band PCI-E
Gigabyte GTX970 Xtreme Gaming
Corsair H100i v2

*Should i get the corsair rm750i or 850i?*


----------



## eforbes

Nobody uses the swift tech? I will just stick with the H100 gtx i guess.


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> am looking to get the gigabyte gtx 970 xtreme gaming for my upcoming build for this case in a couple of days.
> 
> *the dimensions are H=42 L=279 W=121 mm
> Can anyone confirm if this will fit (width wise)?*
> 
> if the internet isn't wrong, the carbide 240 is rated at 120mm for width clearance? Not sure if i would be able to close the side panel with 121mm+cable
> Not sure if I should risk it as there are no return policies in my country. OR should i play it safe and get the g1 gaming version instead
> 
> the g1 gaming is H=39 L=299 W=114 mm
> 
> And i would need some advice on what wattage psu to get.
> this is my current planned specs
> 
> Cosair Carbite Airflow 240
> Asus Maximus VII Gene
> Intel 6600K
> Samsung 850 Evo m2 500gb
> Toshiba 4tb 7200 128 cache
> Kingston Hyper-X Fury 2400MHz CL15
> Asus PCE-AC68 Dual Band PCI-E
> Gigabyte GTX970 Xtreme Gaming
> Corsair H100i v2
> 
> *Should i get the corsair rm750i or 850i?*


You can go to pc part picker, choose your case, then choose video card, it will tell you if it fits or not. I used it on my build a it was on point.


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nice small case, but it have some flaws...
> 
> 
> 
> already removed the mesh grills, dropped my temps cpu/gpu considerably...
> 
> 
> Next thing to consider is the hdd area, hdds idle temps are almost 50c....
> Removing the metal grills all together helped to remove some of the temps from the hdds like 4-5c, still not in my comfort zone...
> 
> I would not recommend this case for videocards that are not reference, i would have radiator taking air out instead of bringing the air inside the case..


Do you have a picture of the case with grills removed?


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nice small case, but it have some flaws...
> 
> 
> 
> already removed the mesh grills, dropped my temps cpu/gpu considerably...
> 
> 
> Next thing to consider is the hdd area, hdds idle temps are almost 50c....
> Removing the metal grills all together helped to remove some of the temps from the hdds like 4-5c, still not in my comfort zone...
> 
> I would not recommend this case for videocards that are not reference, i would have radiator taking air out instead of bringing the air inside the case..


How are your HDDs idling at 50degC?? Mine are like at 30degC, all the meshes on...I did add a fan as intake on the HDD/PSU compartment though, but it spins at very low RPM. In fact my case fans mostly spinning at super low RPMs, like 30%...using the fans included with the case. No temp problems at all !

Share your part list. Maybe your PSU is running near max load and increasing the temperature of that compartment.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> See my post in the previous page, I have a EVGA SSC 2.0+ 970 and it fits. The cables for the power touch the glass but it is OK. Fantastic card!


Awesome, thanks for that! I will probably go for the same card as well. I am considering the Gigabyte G1 Gaming as it has a backplate and LED lighting and I'm a sucker for those


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> How are your HDDs idling at 50degC?? Mine are like at 30degC, all the meshes on...I did add a fan as intake on the HDD/PSU compartment though, but it spins at very low RPM. In fact my case fans mostly spinning at super low RPMs, like 30%...using the fans included with the case. No temp problems at all !
> 
> Share your part list. Maybe your PSU is running near max load and increasing the temperature of that compartment.


Added 2x80mm fan took mesh out this dropped my overall temps by alot... HDD are now idling at 40-43c thats without me adding a fan yet...

Did some tests. Much better for a small case...

OCCT 10min [PSU TEST] CPU running a 64BIT Linpack on all cores + OCCT furmark @ 4k.
24/7 clocks
4790K @ 4.803MHz @ 1.265mV
24GB @ 2400MHz @ 11/12/12/35/1T
980TI @ 1525/4104MHz @ 1.235mV

shame cannot get 100% load on gpu as well linpack is too much lol



My psu is a seasonic 850watts and is not on hybrid mode which anyway would make any sense as he runs cold as it can be


----------



## pcp912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> am looking to get the gigabyte gtx 970 xtreme gaming for my upcoming build for this case in a couple of days.
> 
> *the dimensions are H=42 L=279 W=121 mm
> Can anyone confirm if this will fit (width wise)?*
> 
> if the internet isn't wrong, the carbide 240 is rated at 120mm for width clearance? Not sure if i would be able to close the side panel with 121mm+cable
> Not sure if I should risk it as there are no return policies in my country. OR should i play it safe and get the g1 gaming version instead
> 
> the g1 gaming is H=39 L=299 W=114 mm
> 
> And i would need some advice on what wattage psu to get.
> this is my current planned specs
> 
> Cosair Carbite Airflow 240
> Asus Maximus VII Gene
> Intel 6600K
> Samsung 850 Evo m2 500gb
> Toshiba 4tb 7200 128 cache
> Kingston Hyper-X Fury 2400MHz CL15
> Asus PCE-AC68 Dual Band PCI-E
> Gigabyte GTX970 Xtreme Gaming
> Corsair H100i v2
> 
> *Should i get the corsair rm750i or 850i?*


I'm pretty sure it'll fit the r9 390 fits and that card is 129mm, although the cables touch the panel. So at the worst the cables will touch a bit.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> Gigabyte gtx 970 G1 Gaming and Gigabyte gtx 970 Xtreme Gaming both fits. Am quite sure about the G1, not so about the Xtreme. Am wondering if i should risk it and order the Xtreme lol


I hope the G1 Gaming fits, I just ordered one, should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## eforbes

I telling you pcpartspicker is great. Easy to use, and you wouldn't have any question which video card fits. I personally like the xfx for this case cause the dual 6 pins are on the end, so no interference with side glass.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Well according to pcpartspicker the G1 doesn't fit.

According to this video it fits:


----------



## eforbes

Well i am glad you found a video, and sorry the website was wrong. Looks like the plug will not even touch the glass.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

I'll know tomorrow for sure, but I'm quite confident now after finding that video.


----------



## eforbes

I am saving for the 8gb R9 390x


----------



## 1977xc

I recently downsized my first build from a Corsair 760T to a Corsair Air 240 case to make it more compact/portable (should have done this originally... 1st build so opted for 'easy' ATX build). I have an EVGA GTX780 (ACX SC cooled)... here's my current build... with another GTX780 added:

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/p/yTG9sY

I didn't intend to run 2 x GPU in SLI when I downsized, but I may be able to buy another GTX780 (exact same card as mine) at a reasonable price... so would like some advice on whether it's a good idea - I can't justify replacing my 780 with a newer card (eg. 980) but if I can pick up another matching 780 for ~ $200 it seems like a good option to keep my games at Ultra for longer.

I've only just rebuilt in my Air 240 and am waiting on 2 x AF120 (high performance) fans to replace the stock top exhaust fan........ ran Unigine Heaven benchmark and GPU maxed out at 77C (ambient ~23C)... I expect an improvement of some sort with the new fans.

CONCERNS
Is my 850W PSU suitable? (PC Part Picker shows a max. draw of ~711W for my build with SLI)
I haven't OC'd the CPU yet... but would like to be able to hit ~4.0 to ~4.4GHz... how much power use does this add?
Will the cards run too hot due to the smaller case... or cooler due to sharing the GPU load (SLI guide seems to indicate this)?
Gene VII says it supports SLI... any issues here?

I've seen a couple of benchmarks (synthetic and games like Metro Last Light) which show ~80% improvement in scores / FPS... seems like a win. Only concern is if the 3GB VRAM will start to be an issue if games push this more in future.

Any feedback is appreciated.









Will post my build once fans and RGB lighting arrives.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

My previous build had a 3570k @4.0GHz, GTX 780 SLI and a 750W Corsair RM series PSU. I am sure your 850W will be enough for the job


----------



## eforbes

My theme so far


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Well, if anyone will ever want to fit a GTX 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming inside this case, while also using a H105 at the front, or any similar CPU cooler with 2x120mm fans, it will fit! Now I'm looking to mod the LED and make it white, too bad it isn't RGB out of the box.


----------



## eforbes

Awesome!! Looks great!
Which liquid cooler did you use, looks like the h100i, i think it has much better hoses than my gtx


----------



## iMica

Been using one for my spare PC. Niffty little case that made me buy a mercury s8 for main rig.


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Awesome!! Looks great!
> Which liquid cooler did you use, looks like the h100i, i think it has much better hoses than my gtx


I've already mentioned it, it's the Corsair H105


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Been using one for my spare PC. Niffty little case that made me buy a mercury s8 for main rig.


WOW!


----------



## klyzon

\



Just done my new rig up.

Am having problems with the h100i v2 tubes being too long. There is simply no way that i know of to make it fit properly. The pushes against the side panel, so much so that i'm afraid that it would damage it.

Any one have any solutions? Did i twist it wrongly, or have the wrong orientation?


----------



## eforbes

I zip tied mine to top fan to hold back from side door. I run AMD so hoses either top or bottom compared to intel left or right.


----------



## klyzon

I could change the orientation but I prefer the logo to be up right


----------



## klyzon

ph yea, my gtx970 xtreme gaming is running at 79 Celsius while play division, isn't this a little too hot?


----------



## Arkantos Corsai

I wouldn't worry that much to be honest, they're made to work until 90 degrees. I would be worried if mine reached 80+, maybe 85.

Mine also stays at 78-79 in Metro Last Light, Cities Skylines and of course The Division. I haven't tested much else. In Just Cause 3 and Fallout 4 it stays below 70 degrees. I have the Gigabyte model: G1 Gaming which should be cooler thanks to it's 3 fans, but it's not, it's just louder.


----------



## flynna3162581

i wanted the air 240 but the only thing that stopped me getting it was my MSI 970 gaming's heat pipes


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Been using one for my spare PC. Niffty little case that made me buy a mercury s8 for main rig.
> 
> SWEET.
> Have you done a build log or have you got a parts list for the custom loop.
> Would love to see more photos, if you can...
> Awesome job.


----------



## DaClownie

She's almost alive. Gonna leak test until tomorrow and then it's time to rock and roll


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> I zip tied mine to top fan to hold back from side door. I run AMD so hoses either top or bottom compared to intel left or right.


alright, just a heads up, the pipes of the h100i v2 are extremely long, so might have issues with fit. better off to stick with the h100i gtx or v1


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone know if this case will fit a Rampage V Extreme a ''LONG'' high end graphics card or two and a Swiftech H240-X considering this or a AIR 540


----------



## kerem

Hi, i am Kerem, just joined the forum today and read you entire thread.
I wish to benefit from your experience w h100i v2.
Which of these alts would you suggest me to buy
H105, h100i gtx or v2. Thanks in advance


----------



## Dkmack

Well I managed to fit the GTX 980 TI hybrid along with my H100igtx in this case so I am a happy camper


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dkmack*
> 
> Well I managed to fit the GTX 980 TI hybrid along with my H110igtx in this case so I am a happy camper


Can u post a picture so I can have a reference on how I can fit the tubes right?


----------



## Dkmack

Sorry the pic is not all that great but as you can see I ran the tubes on the right of the case and the hybrid rad is on the right side, I was concerned about how close it was to the card but at stock the card idles at 22c and max temp at stock clock is 46 and overclocked @ Core clock 1506mhz & 3.7ghz memory & 1.28v & higher TDP limit & boost off its max temp is 51c and the h100i gtx was not an issue and I am running just a pull on both though it is a little tight in this case but it all fits. I also have a 120 pulling to the left of the card and a 120 pushing to the right of the cpu though mind you i am running a mitx board.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone know if this case will fit a Rampage V Extreme a ''LONG'' high end graphics card or two and a Swiftech H240-X considering this or a AIR 540


This is a MATX case... won't fit a EATX board or even a ATX board.


----------



## NivS1

Hey guys..new to this site?
I'm really liking this case and thinking buying it but not sure my gpu will fit inside. I'm using the r9 280x vapor x from sapphire. Here's the card tab on sapphire website http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=5A4A61A0-149A-4AC9-8F49-1407F20C1E7E&lang=eng


----------



## klyzon

i manage to tie the tubes properly.


anyway i'm having trouble fitting led light strips. Where do you guys put yours? Placing it near the window panel at the top and bottom have these lighted 'dots' that i don't like. Would prefer a much subtle glow kind of effect.

here is the picture of the lighted 'dots'


was wondering if there is any good place to place those led strips. Had wanted to place it under the motherboard to create a back glow effect but the board is too low, am unable to stuff the strips in. Might be able to do it IF i remove the motherboard...


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> i manage to tie the tubes properly.
> 
> 
> anyway i'm having trouble fitting led light strips. Where do you guys put yours? Placing it near the window panel at the top and bottom have these lighted 'dots' that i don't like. Would prefer a much subtle glow kind of effect.
> 
> here is the picture of the lighted 'dots'
> 
> 
> was wondering if there is any good place to place those led strips. Had wanted to place it under the motherboard to create a back glow effect but the board is too low, am unable to stuff the strips in. Might be able to do it IF i remove the motherboard...


the best place I have found is right along the mounting holes for fans on top of the case... course I don't have any fans up there so it's easy but yeah otherwise you're pretty limited due to the dimensions of the case. and yes if you pull the mobo out the led's should fit.


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> the best place I have found is right along the mounting holes for fans on top of the case... course I don't have any fans up there so it's easy but yeah otherwise you're pretty limited due to the dimensions of the case. and yes if you pull the mobo out the led's should fit.


i'm afraid just lifting the board up might damage it cause of twist/pressure the tied up pipes have


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> i manage to tie the tubes properly.
> 
> 
> anyway i'm having trouble fitting led light strips. Where do you guys put yours? Placing it near the window panel at the top and bottom have these lighted 'dots' that i don't like. Would prefer a much subtle glow kind of effect.
> 
> here is the picture of the lighted 'dots'
> 
> 
> was wondering if there is any good place to place those led strips. Had wanted to place it under the motherboard to create a back glow effect but the board is too low, am unable to stuff the strips in. Might be able to do it IF i remove the motherboard...


Nicely done on those pipes by the way. I've got a H80i GT and the pipes are so dammed long (seriously what were they thinking when they designed them that long) it's getting in the way of everything.
I've currently got the rad at the bottom of the front panel and the pipes loop over the GPU, it's not ideal but it's the only way I can see to lay them out.


----------



## ironhide138

hey guys, just out of curiosity, has anyone painted their white 240 to look like the white 540? Black ..uh...fan bars?


----------



## klyzon

Changed my fans yesterday. Gotta say it looks really nice


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> hey guys, just out of curiosity, has anyone painted their white 240 to look like the white 540? Black ..uh...fan bars?


I'm in the middle of custom painting my whole case. I was going to go for anthracite grills behind the white bars... maybe i'll go for anthracite bars and make the grills white... hmmm...


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> I'm in the middle of custom painting my whole case. I was going to go for anthracite grills behind the white bars... maybe i'll go for anthracite bars and make the grills white... hmmm...


I don't even know what that mean. But it sounds cool.

Another quick Question, anyone have a h100gtx (the newest versions with the corsair badge on the rad) in the air 240? Are you able to bend the tubes a bit to get 2 120mm fans up top?


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I don't even know what that mean. But it sounds cool.
> 
> Another quick Question, anyone have a h100gtx (the newest versions with the corsair badge on the rad) in the air 240? Are you able to bend the tubes a bit to get 2 120mm fans up top?


Was wondering about squeezing 2 fans in there too. Maybe I should try over the weekend.

Btw is it weird to run 3 fans on my h100I in this case as my gpu is too long? Mainly for the looks


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZahariasX*
> 
> New card arrived so my new rig is finally complete!
> Processor:
> Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4GHz
> Memory:
> 16GB (2 x8GB) Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400MHz DDR3 10-12-12-31
> Storage:
> 250GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD / 160GB Intel 320 Series SSD / 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black / 2TB Western Digital Caviar Green
> Video Card:
> NVIDIA Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC
> Motherboard:
> ASUS Maximus VII Gene
> CPU Cooler:
> Corsair H100i GTX
> Power Supply:
> Corsair HX850i 850W


is it tough to get the pipes like that? Is it pushing your side panel out?


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> my pc has finally done!
> thank you so much to this amazing thread and its users
> I always get an answer whenever I ask in here
> 
> my spec
> spec
> i5 6600k
> corsair h100i GTX
> z170m mortar
> avexir core blue ddr4
> msi r9 390
> super flower leadex gold 650w
> 3.5inch wd blue and wd green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi r9 390 and corsair h100i gtx fit perfectly in this case
> for those who are having a hard time installing msi r9 390 in this case I have solution for you
> you only need to install motherboard and the gpu at the same time and voila! it's in! the downside is you have to do more work when installing the motherboard screws but don't fret it's doable
> 
> the temps are great too, I love this case


how did you manage to get the pipes this way? Able to share your installation process for the h100i gtx?


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> how did you manage to get the pipes this way? Able to share your installation process for the h100i gtx?


first, install the h100i gtx then position the tube like mine
after that you can squeeze the top fans carefully, beware of the tube outer layer made of cloth which is really soft, do not overly pressure it
in my case I just squeeze it really easy without problem, maybe i'm lucky lol


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> first, install the h100i gtx then position the tube like mine
> after that you can squeeze the top fans carefully, beware of the tube outer layer made of cloth which is really soft, do not overly pressure it
> in my case I just squeeze it really easy without problem, maybe i'm lucky lol


Means install the h100I without attaching to the board first? Then install fan and try to twist/fit the cpu block onto the motherboard?


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> Means install the h100I without attaching to the board first? Then install fan and try to twist/fit the cpu block onto the motherboard?


position the tube like the way I do means you install it to the cpu too. but hey you can always improvise, just do what you think is easier


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I don't even know what that mean. But it sounds cool.


So painted a few bits Anthracite (grey) just piecing it all back together slowly now...


----------



## 303869

Looks nice in that grey!


----------



## klyzon

yesssss, manage to arrange the tube properly while adding another riing fan!




unfortunately, the motherboard under glow effect i'm after isn't as prominent as i would like it to be


----------



## KizakuraVolt

*Single Post Build Log!*
*So with the part list!*

Case: Obviously the smexy Corsair Air 240


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






PSU: Corsair RM850X


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






MoBo: Asus ROG Impact VIII


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






CPU: i5-6600K


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-C14S low profile mode, and yes I turned the fan around


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Ram: GeIL Dragon 16GB (2x8GB)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






GPU: MSI GTX 750Ti ( Placeholder GPU til I have enough to get what I want )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






SSD: SAMSUNG 850 EVO 1TB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*And now for the build!*
Taking apart the case is honestly fun, learning the things you can do to it and the mods you can think of. Its great!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








First things first since they're the easiest, SSD, PSU, and Removal of the HDD tray.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Adoring the motherboard and installing the ram, kinda sad it is all literally hidden behind the cooler!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And now for the CPU, I would have gone with the i7, cept I found the i5 for about $160 new.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Motherboard and the begin of the lovely cable management nightmare!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Management went VERY well, since I'm not one to throw the cables into a rats nest. Took a while, but it looks good now









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And now for the big test ( I know it fit before. But this was the pinnacle of the build for me ) installing the beefy CPU cooler!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









WOOT it fit! And now from here it is simple stuff! GPU installation, light cable management, and OS installation! Also to answer anyone wondering whats up with the second PC, I was re-purposing my old rig for my parentals and cleaning the inner cable management and installing a clean copy of Win10 home


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










And final result! Added my buddy Cloud as I do to every build I do! Now time to save for a GPU worthy of everything else in here! Also, I wasn't aware of the GeIL Dragon ram lighting up! Blue kinda takes away from what I eventually want to do, but it's the Dragons eyes that light up! Super cool ( Imho )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















So I want to thank everyone here for being so awesome and showing off what they've done and giving me ideas and knowledge I didn't have. I have more to come since I plan to jump into the modding world with this case! Again thank you everyone from Overclock!


----------



## eforbes

Klyzon Do the cooler tubes on the corsair stay bent when you bend them down, or is it placing stress on the processor slot


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Klyzon Do the cooler tubes on the corsair stay bent when you bend them down, or is it placing stress on the processor slot


Stress definitely, the tubes are a lot more rigid than I thought it would be

Not enough for me to be worried though


----------



## eforbes

Cool i have the same model, and i used some tygon tubing where they touched the fan on top, for extra measure.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## adondecoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> yesssss, manage to arrange the tube properly while adding another riing fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, the motherboard under glow effect i'm after isn't as prominent as i would like it to be


wow you made it mate







it's tidy and clean, nice camera you got there too lol


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adondecoy*
> 
> wow you made it mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's tidy and clean, nice camera you got there too lol


i just realize that its actually not a bad picture after you mention, it came from my galaxy s7 edge!


----------



## CharlieMPS

Rads now in... i'll make a full build post when it's finished but I'm impatient so like to post each time something gets done


----------



## Retrosmith

Really considering getting this case but I want to have two radiators with a micro-ATX board.

Can anyone in the club tell me any reason I couldn't mount a dual 80mm radiator on that back spot above the motherboard?

Disregard, just figured out to how to use the "Search this thread" button. Doh!


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrosmith*
> 
> Really considering getting this case but I want to have two radiators with a micro-ATX board.
> 
> Can anyone in the club tell me any reason I couldn't mount a dual 80mm radiator on that back spot above the motherboard?
> 
> Disregard, just figured out to how to use the "Search this thread" button. Doh!


You can mount 240 rad in the right side chamber above the PSU... you can also mount a 120 rad in the right chamber aswell (already made ventilation holes there).


----------



## Retrosmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> You can mount 240 rad in the right side chamber above the PSU... you can also mount a 120 rad in the right chamber aswell (already made ventilation holes there).


Never thought about using the other side, excellent! Thanks very much!


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrosmith*
> 
> Never thought about using the other side, excellent! Thanks very much!


Tho you have to mod the right side panel for making able to use 240 rad above the PSU... This can be done easily by purchasing an extra window sidepanel, remove the window and attach some aluminium honeycones without even using a dremel or anything if your not that fund of cutting etc...


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrosmith*
> 
> Really considering getting this case but I want to have two radiators with a micro-ATX board.
> 
> Can anyone in the club tell me any reason I couldn't mount a dual 80mm radiator on that back spot above the motherboard?
> 
> Disregard, just figured out to how to use the "Search this thread" button. Doh!





Something like that works. Those are EK PE240 radiators.


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that works. Those are EK PE240 radiators.[/quote
> 
> dang, that is really nice! was wondering how i can watercool both my cpu and gpu too
> 
> nice cables too!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like that works. Those are EK PE240 radiators.[/quote
> 
> dang, that is really nice! was wondering how i can watercool both my cpu and gpu too
> 
> nice cables too!
Click to expand...

Thanks









Next project is to custom make some MUCH shorter cables so I don't have them quite so jammed in that back area. I'll aim to have those done when it's time to disassemble and drain the loop. When it's time for the first drain I plan on redoing some of those bends you see there and possible reworking the method I used to attach the rear radiator to the top of the reservoir.

I also need to rewire the fans a bit as using a PWM fan hub doesn't work with my gigabyte motherboard... Gigabyte made the genius decision to make all the headers EXCEPT CPU_FAN1 voltage controlled instead of true PWM, meaning my fans run at 100% all the time, which really kills my silent computing when not doing any heavy lifting.

That being said.. with all fans cranking and everything idling, my CPU temps are around 21C LOL


----------



## Cysteine

Hi,

I've just ordered the components for my first PC Build. Part list:

Board: MSI B150M Mortar
CPU: i5-6500
VGA: GTX960 4GB (Gigabyte WF2)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2 x 8 GB
SSD: HyperX Fury 240 GB
HDD: WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB
PSU: EVGA SuperNova G2 550W Gold+
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 240 White

I've not planned to replace stock fans for now, and I have a question regarding cooling. Would this build work if the top of the case is covered (i.e. only the front and back is open). If so what's the best setup for it? I'm also open for any tips regarding the build, I am quite technical so I'm confident I can build it all right, but some tips are always welcome









Cysteine


----------



## eforbes

Personally i suggest if you are gonna go intel go 6600k, 650watt power min. If using a gtx, why not 980ti, or AMD R9 390X or 290X better cards than 960. Covering the top would require hi speed fans front and rear, unless you are elevated then you can put fans below the video card.


----------



## Cysteine

Unfortunately I am on a limited budget, this was the maximum I could get out of it. I have already stretched it to be able to buy a 960 isntead of a 950







I still expect a jump in performance compared to my current laptop (Lenovo Y580, with i7-3610QM + GTX660M)

The case would fit perfectly on my shelf, but would mean covering the top. As I only have the stock fans that seems to be a bad idea. I'll likely get an aftermarket cooler for the i5 at some point, may get a couple extra vents too then and leave the pc free til then.


----------



## scgt1

Just finished my migration from a Bitfenix Prodigy to my Air 240. I upgraded the cooling from a H60 to H100i GTX. Not liking how the software won't lower the fan speed anymore. I also don't like how the SP120 LED fans I ordered from Newegg didn't come with the voltage reducers like the normal SP120s come with. These fans are a tad noisy as is especially since the Corsair Link software doesn't seem to lower the fan speed any. Is it Corsair Joseph that frequents this club? I would like to see about ordering 5 of the Voltage reducers since Corsair apparently doesn't include them with $53 worth of fans but don't see them listed anywhere on Corsair.com Maybe the Corsair rep that frequents this page could point me in the right direction or just shoot me some over.

Anyone else notice how the screw for the 3.5" cage was screwed in at an angle? I tried to correct it but during assembly they screwed up the threads in the case so no matter how much downward pressure you apply the screw still goes in at an angle. :-( Kinda disappointed about that. Along with the fact of the attached side panel thumb screws. I would have liked to have been able to remove them and install my own.

There sure is a quality difference in the Air 240 vs the Air 540. The material seems to be a ton thinner on the 240 vs the 540 I also didn't have any problems with the 540. For a case that sells for $100 and being the size it is I would have expected a little more from Corsair. Especially with the jacked up hard drive cage mounting. There were a couple other things I noticed too but I finished it two days ago and don't remember what those were. It would have been nice for a magnetic dust cover on the bottom of the case also. Can't have everything for $100 I guess.







I'll post up some pics when I can figure out the color change for the Corsair H100 since it doesn't seem to want to change from white. I also need to tinker with the Cam software for the Hue + before I take photos. They are coming though.


----------



## Devildog83

http://www.overclock.net/u/349064/corsair-joseph


----------



## klyzon

I plug the fans into the cpu headset instead, and the radiator to a water pump header. Controlling the fans using fan expert


----------



## scgt1

I have a mini itx board and only two fan headers. Therefore my H100 pump is on the cpu header. The pump is connected to the fans for the rad and I have 3 120mm SP120 LED fans connected to the fan header on the mobo via a 3 way splitter. The point is the software should work properly and so far it doesn't look as if it does.


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Just finished my migration from a Bitfenix Prodigy to my Air 240. I upgraded the cooling from a H60 to H100i GTX. Not liking how the software won't lower the fan speed anymore. I also don't like how the SP120 LED fans I ordered from Newegg didn't come with the voltage reducers like the normal SP120s come with. These fans are a tad noisy as is especially since the Corsair Link software doesn't seem to lower the fan speed any. Is it Corsair Joseph that frequents this club? I would like to see about ordering 5 of the Voltage reducers since Corsair apparently doesn't include them with $53 worth of fans but don't see them listed anywhere on Corsair.com Maybe the Corsair rep that frequents this page could point me in the right direction or just shoot me some over.
> 
> Anyone else notice how the screw for the 3.5" cage was screwed in at an angle? I tried to correct it but during assembly they screwed up the threads in the case so no matter how much downward pressure you apply the screw still goes in at an angle. :-( Kinda disappointed about that. Along with the fact of the attached side panel thumb screws. I would have liked to have been able to remove them and install my own.
> 
> There sure is a quality difference in the Air 240 vs the Air 540. The material seems to be a ton thinner on the 240 vs the 540 I also didn't have any problems with the 540. For a case that sells for $100 and being the size it is I would have expected a little more from Corsair. Especially with the jacked up hard drive cage mounting. There were a couple other things I noticed too but I finished it two days ago and don't remember what those were. It would have been nice for a magnetic dust cover on the bottom of the case also. Can't have everything for $100 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post up some pics when I can figure out the color change for the Corsair H100 since it doesn't seem to want to change from white. I also need to tinker with the Cam software for the Hue + before I take photos. They are coming though.


Dude the only fans i have ever bought that included voltage reducers where 25 dollar a piece Noctua fans. Corsair link will lower the radiator fans only just like it says. If you do not like the case don't use it, should have watched a few reviews that clearly show the side panel thumb screws. Noctua fans are overpriced i bought 2 to see the difference, not that great. I do not know about the drive cage screw cause i did not need to remove it.


----------



## scgt1

Slow down there rookie
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> Dude the only fans i have ever bought that included voltage reducers where 25 dollar a piece Noctua fans. Corsair link will lower the radiator fans only just like it says. If you do not like the case don't use it, should have watched a few reviews that clearly show the side panel thumb screws. Noctua fans are overpriced i bought 2 to see the difference, not that great. I do not know about the drive cage screw cause i did not need to remove it.


Slow down there rookie and stop the jerk bus! Your coming off as a bit rude. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I saw the jacked up screw installation as soon as I popped the side panel off. It's sitting in there at least 30* off if not 45*. It's poor assembly. I removed my cage to route wires above it so they aren't over the top of my board looking like crap. I would expect more from Corsair and their track record to sell something like this. I've been using their products for a very long time so I have experienced their track record.

Maybe get out and get some Vitamin D it will make you a happier person.









SP120 HP


AF140 QE


Those sure look like voltage reducers. Oh wait they are. I have 11 SP120 HP and 3 AF140 QE in my 540 Build so yes Corsair does include voltage reducers in their fans. Noctua aren't the only ones. Although i got to thinking maybe they don't include them in the LED fans possibly because they will make the led lights faint.

It's been a long couple of days. I wasn't thinking about the type of fans I have. The fan speed doesn't decrease because the dang fans aren't PWM they are only 3 pin. I can tell the color does change on the Corsair logo now after spending some more time with it. Blue just isn't that blue is all. I went to the other end of the spectrum with red and could see the change. Blue just doesn't show as really being blue or maybe it's the Hue+ lights that are interfering with the blue look. So I went white with the pump logo instead so it sticks out.

If I really wanted to jack around and remove the side panel screws I could then auger out the hole a little larger to allow a normal case screw to install but it's really not worth it. It just would have been nice to see them keep with the same quality as the AIR 540. It seems the QC department is lacking a bit these days. Had I been the supervisor of a company with a name and record like Corsair this case would have never left the plant until the motherboard tray was replaced or the hole was re-tapped.







I can see this happen with a rivet that no one does anything with but not a screw that is used to remove something if you so need to.


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Slow down there rookie
> Slow down there rookie and stop the jerk bus! Your coming off as a bit rude. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. I saw the jacked up screw installation as soon as I popped the side panel off. It's sitting in there at least 30* off if not 45*. It's poor assembly. I removed my cage to route wires above it so they aren't over the top of my board looking like crap. I would expect more from Corsair and their track record to sell something like this. I've been using their products for a very long time so I have experienced their track record.
> 
> Maybe get out and get some Vitamin D it will make you a happier person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SP120 HP
> 
> 
> AF140 QE
> 
> 
> Those sure look like voltage reducers. Oh wait they are. I have 11 SP120 HP and 3 AF140 QE in my 540 Build so yes Corsair does include voltage reducers in their fans. Noctua aren't the only ones. Although i got to thinking maybe they don't include them in the LED fans possibly because they will make the led lights faint.
> 
> It's been a long couple of days. I wasn't thinking about the type of fans I have. The fan speed doesn't decrease because the dang fans aren't PWM they are only 3 pin. I can tell the color does change on the Corsair logo now after spending some more time with it. Blue just isn't that blue is all. I went to the other end of the spectrum with red and could see the change. Blue just doesn't show as really being blue or maybe it's the Hue+ lights that are interfering with the blue look. So I went white with the pump logo instead so it sticks out.
> 
> If I really wanted to jack around and remove the side panel screws I could then auger out the hole a little larger to allow a normal case screw to install but it's really not worth it. It just would have been nice to see them keep with the same quality as the AIR 540. It seems the QC department is lacking a bit these days. Had I been the supervisor of a company with a name and record like Corsair this case would have never left the plant until the motherboard tray was replaced or the hole was re-tapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see this happen with a rivet that no one does anything with but not a screw that is used to remove something if you so need to.


Before talking ****, make sure the person that responded was actually trying to be rude. You want quiet, you get Noctua fans, want a quality case well pay 200 bucks. I am not the one that started a thread trashing a company on their build quality. That is something a pro would take up with corsair in Fremont California. So now your jerk bus can proceed. And the corsair SP120's you show, i have not tried them for me i might as well use Noctua. I have been doing pc builds for 21 years. I am no rookie, and now i am rude.


----------



## Radnad

I have lots of Corsair LED fans and never got a voltage reducer so that is why. I voltage control my fans and the LEDs definitely see the effect of lower voltage.


----------



## DaClownie

SP120 twin packs do not come with voltage reducers. Perhaps the non-PWM versions do though *shrug*


----------



## animagr

So I was doing some benchmarking of my cooling performance, as I was contemplating getting some SP fans to replaced the stock fans I got with the Air 240 (AF120L).

I noticed cranking the RPM to max on all my fans (CPU one included) only reduced my GPU temperature by about 1 degree. Very small effect on CPU temperature, I have the pump running on the H60 water cooler at max RPM always however.

On the other hand, when I open the side panel and have the fans running at standard rpm (they settle somewhere in the 70% range on full load) it drops my GPU temperature by 5 degrees.

Does this mean I am lacking airflow in my case?

I checked on the intake fan (AF120L which came with the case) and there is cool air being blow onto my GPU.

My build is in my sig (i5 6600K, EVGA GTX970 SSC ACX2.0+, h60 water cooler). I have a radiator on the front top with an intake fan, an intake fan on front bottom and the PSU/HDD compartment, and an exhaust on the top rear.

Thoughts?


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 2x 120 front intake
> 1x 120 side intake
> 2x 92mm bottom intake
> 2x 80mm rear exhaust
> 2x 120mm top exhaust
> 
> Let me know if you want better pictures just snapped real quick


Hi! Some questions for you. What kind of temps are you getting on your GPU under full load?

Couldn't fit 120mm on the bottom fans due to the motherboard? Do you have a build log of this specific build?

Have you tried comparing temperature performance of GPU with and without the bottom fans? What kind of graphics card do you have?

I am trying to reduce the temperature of my GPU in my case, which is using the stock fans that came with the Air 240. Looking at getting SP 120 to replace all the fans, intake and exhaust.

I currently have a H60 on top front with a push fan, one 120mm on bottom front and one on side as intake, and one 120mm on top as exhaust.


----------



## carbide240Raz

Hi all just finished my carbide 240 build at first i spraypainted all the fans White, but later on i went for the water cooling in front with 12 mm led fans from corsair instead of stock.

This is it


----------



## eforbes

Carbide it looks great! Good Job


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> Hi! Some questions for you. What kind of temps are you getting on your GPU under full load?
> 
> Couldn't fit 120mm on the bottom fans due to the motherboard? Do you have a build log of this specific build?
> 
> Have you tried comparing temperature performance of GPU with and without the bottom fans? What kind of graphics card do you have?
> 
> I am trying to reduce the temperature of my GPU in my case, which is using the stock fans that came with the Air 240. Looking at getting SP 120 to replace all the fans, intake and exhaust.
> 
> I currently have a H60 on top front with a push fan, one 120mm on bottom front and one on side as intake, and one 120mm on top as exhaust.


*Hi to help answer some of your questions.*

Hi! Some questions for you. What kind of temps are you getting on your GPU under full load?
*Not Sure exactly I have them set to quiet in Bios so when it gets hot enough they start to run. Never run into heating issues. I run all games mostly maxed at 3440x1440p*

Couldn't fit 120mm on the bottom fans due to the motherboard? Do you have a build log of this specific build?
*Those are 92mm fans. Unfortunately I did not make a build log since I have scaled back off of a heavy water cooling build, I can try to set up my product photography setup today and snap a couple detailed pictures if you would like. You can mount two 92mm using three holes in the bottom, you can add a third (no need because no increase in performance) by mounting off of two holes.*

Have you tried comparing temperature performance of GPU with and without the bottom fans? What kind of graphics card do you have?
*GPU temps are better with bottom fans, so are over all case temps. The 92mm fans and the 80mm fans on the back both provide surprisingly good airflow for size. Air comes in bottom 2x 92mm , Front 2x 120mm and front side 1x 120mm. This is a Titan X Super clocked*

I am trying to reduce the temperature of my GPU in my case, which is using the stock fans that came with the Air 240. Looking at getting SP 120 to replace all the fans, intake and exhaust.
*Nothing wrong with the SP120. I got the Noctuas because they are so quiet and provide good performance and liked the theme of the build.*

I currently have a H60 on top front with a push fan, one 120mm on bottom front and one on side as intake, and one 120mm on top as exhaust.
*I had a H100i GTX, I found that this Noctua cooler performance just as well with no noise. I had a slight issue with my H100 GTXi, the pump was extremely loud*


----------



## animagr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> *Hi to help answer some of your questions.*
> 
> Hi! Some questions for you. What kind of temps are you getting on your GPU under full load?
> *Not Sure exactly I have them set to quiet in Bios so when it gets hot enough they start to run. Never run into heating issues. I run all games mostly maxed at 3440x1440p*
> 
> Couldn't fit 120mm on the bottom fans due to the motherboard? Do you have a build log of this specific build?
> *Those are 92mm fans. Unfortunately I did not make a build log since I have scaled back off of a heavy water cooling build, I can try to set up my product photography setup today and snap a couple detailed pictures if you would like. You can mount two 92mm using three holes in the bottom, you can add a third (no need because no increase in performance) by mounting off of two holes.*
> 
> Have you tried comparing temperature performance of GPU with and without the bottom fans? What kind of graphics card do you have?
> *GPU temps are better with bottom fans, so are over all case temps. The 92mm fans and the 80mm fans on the back both provide surprisingly good airflow for size. Air comes in bottom 2x 92mm , Front 2x 120mm and front side 1x 120mm. This is a Titan X Super clocked*
> 
> I am trying to reduce the temperature of my GPU in my case, which is using the stock fans that came with the Air 240. Looking at getting SP 120 to replace all the fans, intake and exhaust.
> *Nothing wrong with the SP120. I got the Noctuas because they are so quiet and provide good performance and liked the theme of the build.*
> 
> I currently have a H60 on top front with a push fan, one 120mm on bottom front and one on side as intake, and one 120mm on top as exhaust.
> *I had a H100i GTX, I found that this Noctua cooler performance just as well with no noise. I had a slight issue with my H100 GTXi, the pump was extremely loud*


Thanks for this! Final question: is it a micro ATX motherboard in your build? not sure if the 92mm fans will fit at bottom with my mobo.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animagr*
> 
> Thanks for this! Final question: is it a micro ATX motherboard in your build? not sure if the 92mm fans will fit at bottom with my mobo.


Yes I use a 3930k in a Asus Rampage IV Gene 92mm fans will fit with any motherboard even with the I/O down at the bottom just make sure you mount the fans last. Yes this is MATX


----------



## PCModderMike

The air 240 only fits mATX....and mini-ITX....but not ATX


----------



## ironhide138

Mini and micro ATX; )


----------



## Parhaam

Hey =)

Finally joined club, here is my 240 build :

MOB: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Gene
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 16GB (2x8GB) 3200MHz CL16 DDR4
VGA: XFX R9 390X Double Dissipation 8GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 White
Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
PSU: Corsair RM750i 750 Watt


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parhaam*


Very nice and clean. Wish mine was that tidy.







I'm rebuilding it but it was this messy at one point...


----------



## Parhaam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> Very nice and clean. Wish mine was that tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rebuilding it but it was this messy at one point...


Heh Thanks, Had to Install Mobo and VGA outisde case and then install rest inside case. in some point it was so hard and messy as well but finally managed to do it =)


----------



## Emmexx

Would like to join the club











With a link to other pics.
http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2748314/mx-240-lit/sort/display_order/


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*


Which rads are you using? Just asking so I can get an idea of the rad thickness that will fit the Air 240.


----------



## Parhaam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Which rads are you using? Just asking so I can get an idea of the rad thickness that will fit the Air 240.


Hey there.

You're able to fit any 240 radiator with mini-itx motherboards


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Which rads are you using? Just asking so I can get an idea of the rad thickness that will fit the Air 240.


There's a magicool G2 slim rad on the bottom, 27mm thick and a Hardware Labs Black ICE GTX-Lite 54mm in the front.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> There's a magicool G2 slim rad on the bottom, 27mm thick and a Hardware Labs Black ICE GTX-Lite 54mm in the front.


Thank you! Looking forward to seeing your new 'white' build and the way the pump/reservoir will go in.


----------



## azaza

Finally upgrade from Antec GX500 to the beautiful Corsair Carbide Air 240!
For long time I wanted this case!

MOB: GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2H
CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 Quad core
RAM: Kingston 8GB DDR3 1600MHz - CL-11
GPU: Sapphire TRI-X R9 290 4G D5
SSHD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 Black
Cooler: Arctic Freezer 11 LP
PSU: Antec VP650P V2 650W


----------



## CharlieMPS

So the "white" build.. after having sold my old impact vii and buying a new impact viii I've decided it's too colourful... Black and red and all kinds of shades of silver and grey... so it's not even a day old and i'm tearing it apart...



Original and too colourful...



Stripped



Masked



All Anthracite and matching my case mods











Threw my MSI GTX 970 back in whilst waiting for the new waterblock, I'd forgotten how massive the stock cooler is :-/ yeah, they don't fit without a block lol


----------



## klyzon

Would've went for the exact board with custom water loops if I didn't need a slot for my WiFi card and wanted to keep the option of slides available haha


----------



## CharlieMPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Thank you! Looking forward to seeing your new 'white' build and the way the pump/reservoir will go in.


Getting there, still need my new waterblock for my GPU and some RAM. Definitely need short *********** cables to...


----------



## cmpxchg8b

I had my side window modded 240 sitting idle for a while, and finally I decided to build a mid-range gaming machine.

New parts:

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC 04G-P4-3975-KR
Intel Core i3-6100
CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 2 x 4GB DDR4 2400 CL14
GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5

Parts reused from old build:

Seasonic G series 450W semi-modular PSU
Corsar Neutron GTX 120 GB SATA3 2.5" SSD
Hitachi (I think) 500 GB SATA3 2.5" HDD
Red CCFL with built-in invertor

Storage is pretty meh, but since I already had those parts, I decided to give them a try, and maybe upgrade to M.2 PCIe SSD in the future.


----------



## cms239

I thought I would add mine to this thread.

The spec is as follows:
Intel I7-5820K CPU
Evga GTX 980 Ti SC+
Gigabyte X99m Gaming MOBO
32GB Corsair Ram
1 x M2 SSD
2 x SSD
2 x WD Blue in Raid 0
Corsair H100 CPU Cooler
Noctua 120mm Fans
1 x 90mm Rear fan
EVGA 650 PSU

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/1st_petrolhead/media/Forum Links/DSCF9098.jpg.html

Changes I would do to make it neater would be better routing of PCIe cable to GPU and somehow get rid of the loop which looks naff, in my opinion. Any suggestions

The GTX 980 Ti is a warm bugger. With the side off running 3DMark its 80deg. With the panel on its 84deg. Is this a problem?

My thought were:
1) water cooling but space is limited. Use the H100 for the GPU and another single rad for the CPU?
2) You can feel the heat coming out of the fins at the top of the card and wondered about drilling some neat holes in the window to allow the hot air to escape. Would this spoil the air flow of the case.
3) Additional fans under the card on the base of the case. Would I have them sucking out or blowing in.
4) Get the bigger Air 540

Thoughts and suggestion welcome


----------



## LocutusH

The temperature of the 980ti is not a problem. The problem is, that it will heat up everything else too.

I would install additional fans on the bottom as intake, and rear as exhaust. Since your intake is also compromised by that 240rad, it does not really get fresh air.


----------



## cms239

I have now two fans at the top for exhaust. I already have an 80mm exhaust fan at the back but could add another one.

I also sprayed the white fan blades black as they stood out like a sore thumb plus tried to make the wiring to the GPU tidierhttp://s76.photobucket.com/user/1st_petrolhead/media/Forum Links/DSCF9102.jpg.html

Re fans at the bottom, there is not enough space (depth) for them due to a M2 PCIe card and the headers for the case etc

http://s76.photobucket.com/user/1st_petrolhead/media/Forum Links/DSCF9104.jpg.html


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@cms239 - Any chance of fitting slim and/or smaller fans at the bottom? They don't perform as well but still better than no fans. Also removing the plastic dust filter but keeping the metal mesh would improve airflow.


----------



## LocutusH

I think the top 2 exhausts, and the rear one does not help either. In fact, they are making airflow worse, since you have low fresh air intake anyways, but pull it out right away forced with 3 fans to the rear and top. So your GPU gets even less.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Re fans at the bottom, there is not enough space (depth) for them due to a M2 PCIe card and the headers for the case etc


I used to run a much similar setup with an [email protected] and an H105 in front - but with ITX. The down-top airflow + natural convection I found to be very effective to keep the Ti and Mobo elements cool - so I would home in on that.

The best option I can think of for you would be to add 2 slim Scythe 120mm, 12mm high, slipstream fans, and place them at the bottom - and as far back as possible, then find a solution to route the cables. From memory you just have the clearance for these (but pls check).

As suggested already here, I'd also remove the back fan, keep the top ones + remove all dust filters except the front. In such a setup your fans could stay at 900-1300rpm all day and you'll get good temps.

As an indicator for running with full size fans in such a setup...my Ti never came higher than 71C in benchmarking and usually around 50-55C (GPU fans at 50%) in games. This was with an ambient of 25C.


----------



## klyzon

Has anyone ever gotten fans on the bottom of the case while using a matx board? Was wondering if I could somehow squeeze fans in as running 2 1440please monitors with one at 144hz causes very high idle temperatures, in the 50 ish range.

Wonder if there was any successful implementations


----------



## cms239

Quote:


> As suggested already here, I'd also remove the back fan, keep the top ones + remove all dust filters except the front. In such a setup your fans could stay at 900-1300rpm all day and you'll get good temps.


Not sure why?

Interesting re dust filters. Have a read of this http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1430-page1.html

You were spot on


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten fans on the bottom of the case while using a matx board? Was wondering if I could somehow squeeze fans in as running 2 1440please monitors with one at 144hz causes very high idle temperatures, in the 50 ish range.
> 
> Wonder if there was any successful implementations


I have a 92mm fan there, for getting some fresh air under the gpu, for the m.2 ssd. But i have the case with the window upside. So my only intakes are on the front, and dust filtered.


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I have a 92mm fan there, for getting some fresh air under the gpu, for the m.2 ssd. But i have the case with the window upside. So my only intakes are on the front, and dust filtered.


screwed on?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> screwed on?


Yep, on 3 points.


----------



## 44TZL

Just checked the 12mm Scythe and 15mm Silverstone slim fans should fit at the bottom. There's 27mm clearance from the centre of the matx mounts, - 1 cm (0.4 inch) overhang for mATX should leave 16-17mm...


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Not sure why?
> 
> Interesting re dust filters. Have a read of this http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1430-page1.html
> 
> You were spot on


 Actually did the tests on my air 240 after reading that - as a result removed all the filters (and lowered fans speeds). In my setup, the two bottom fans + h105 with Gentle Typhoons creates pressure in the area under the GPU helping the air push through the GPU...with GPU temparature 1-2C lower. I first thought the H105 would heat the air in the GPU - but the end effect was the opposite.

The why for the removal of the back 92mm fan is that I would try and retain positive case pressure. Slim line fans at the bottom + radiator/filter restricted air flow at the front will about match the 2 top exhausts.


----------



## cms239

I have removed the rear fan and actively looking for a slim fan










Thanks for your input


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

are any of the screws that come with the case intended to fit the screw holes for securing graphics cards? if not where should i look for some?


----------



## eforbes

So you guys are saying with filters removed, and can lose the top 2 120's and the rear 80mm fans. Just have dual front 120's on my rad, and i have 2 92mms on the bottom. And i already lifted the case for better flow underneath with rubber feet i obtained that are much taller. Good then filters come off tonight. Just have canned air in stock









Good research guys, Thanks


----------



## LocutusH

If someone doesnt mind dust... But i do. I am happy to to clean just the front with a vacuum every week (75% is catched there), and the removables (also inside filters i have) every 2-3 months in 5 mins, instead of having to clean the GPU's fine fins (with day for day lower cooling efficiency because of this), the cpu tower, and the whole motherboard that takes ages... Or the radiator if someone has one, or the PSU, etc.

I just think, SOME dust filter is a must have, at least on the front intakes. I am willing to turn the fans up 1dBa more, and have always clean inside components. I mean, the front GT's i have are inaudible at 1000rpm even this way...


----------



## treadstone

I just saw these and was thinking of doing a build in White 240 air, I think it would pop and
be a little different from the traditional black ones.

I was thinking of using red fans, since it will be built around an ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VII GENE
I think it would be sweet.

any good shots of white builds?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> are any of the screws that come with the case intended to fit the screw holes for securing graphics cards? if not where should i look for some?


I ended up sticking a bit of thin carton under the latch.. no screws included fitted.


----------



## encrypted11

Hey all, I'm in the midst of building a mATX build (stock speeds no OC) below, most of my components have arrived but I'm still torn over which air cooler to pick.

I'm looking at the Noctua L12. However my board has just 1 CPU fan header +
2 System fan headers. Would a L12 operating both fans work optimally with this board? Or would 1 of the 2 fan lack the fan control levels that scale with the CPU temps unless I remove 1 fan?

If that is the case, would the next best option be a U9S or still the L12 (92mm fan only)?

Just a note, the motherboard is a MSI B150M ECO. The B150M Mortar is the next closest board on the PCPartpicker catalogue.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/RnZvLk
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/RnZvLk/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($194.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Motherboard: MSI B150M MORTAR Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($77.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($31.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 830 Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Case: Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($79.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: EVGA SuperNOVA G2 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($83.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM (64-bit) ($124.75 @ OutletPC)
Wireless Network Adapter: TP-Link Archer T8E 802.11a/b/g/n/ac PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($64.50 @ Amazon)
Monitor: LG 25UM57-P 60Hz 25.0" Monitor ($199.00 @ B&H)
Total: $857.20
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-04-08 22:48 EDT-0400

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## encrypted11

Would definitely appreciate getting some assistance. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## seblura

Is it possible to buy an extra window sidepanel?
I can see they have it on Corsair.com but i cant order one :S


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> I ended up sticking a bit of thin carton under the latch.. no screws included fitted.


I realise none come fitted but what about the tiny screws in the little cardboard box hidden in the HDD bay? I tried the smallest screws but I couldn't get them in, I'm not sure if the screws are too big or if I'm just crap at fitting screws...


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I'm looking at the Noctua L12. However my board has just 1 CPU fan header +
> 2 System fan headers. Would a L12 operating both fans work optimally with this board? Or would 1 of the 2 fan lack the fan control levels that scale with the CPU temps unless I remove 1 fan?


Judging from the product pics..the L12 comes with a fan cable splitter so you will only need 1 header.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I'm looking at the Noctua L12. However my board has just 1 CPU fan header +
> 2 System fan headers. Would a L12 operating both fans work optimally with this board? Or would 1 of the 2 fan lack the fan control levels that scale with the CPU temps unless I remove 1 fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the product pics..the L12 comes with a fan cable splitter so you will only need 1 header.
Click to expand...

Thanks for pointing that out.







Just had a look at the spec sheet and packing list.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eforbes

Well upon removing the top while computer was on, i noticed alot of air was being restricted.. I removed exhaust filter and temps were down without any other changes.


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seblura*
> 
> Is it possible to buy an extra window sidepanel?
> I can see they have it on Corsair.com but i cant order one :S


yes 14.95 plus shipping from corsair. I bought one a few weeks ago.


----------



## eforbes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> I realise none come fitted but what about the tiny screws in the little cardboard box hidden in the HDD bay? I tried the smallest screws but I couldn't get them in, I'm not sure if the screws are too big or if I'm just crap at fitting screws...


I used an old motherboard screw, and it fit perfectly.


----------



## seblura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> yes 14.95 plus shipping from corsair. I bought one a few weeks ago.


It seems they dont deliver to europe. Thats unfortunate


----------



## Ubbidude

Hi guy's, I'm wondering if you guys can help me out a bit.

I'm planning on a sli build in the air 240 but water-cooled and I was wondering how full you can cram the case with radiators


----------



## buddynho

This is my stormtrooper


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubbidude*
> 
> Hi guy's, I'm wondering if you guys can help me out a bit.
> 
> I'm planning on a sli build in the air 240 but water-cooled and I was wondering how full you can cram the case with radiators


Let's count:

- Bottom side is our of question since it is blocked by GPU.
- Front - 240 mm rad
- PSU compartment - can possibly stick 240 mm rad in there, there are pictures in this thread, but you have to really be creative for that
- If you really want - 160 mm rad (2 x 80) by the CPU / VRM area but that's really beyond practical considerations IMO

Really as much as I love this case, SLI is a bit much for it.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Really as much as I love this case, SLI is a bit much for it.










.. I always get an itch seeing air cooled SLI's in a 4 slot case...

One option I can see for the Air 240 is something like a 45mm 240 Rad in front. This after adding fans should leave you with 360-45-25 = 290mm for the cards and a bit of clearance - that should allow a lot of cards. A 60mm Rad would force the GPUs to be under 270mm. Both should be able to handle a pair of NVidias at stock voltage. You could add a slim 120mm rad on the PSU side without modding anything.

A different option could be top do a slim 240 rad in front, and another 240 in top (HW Labs 240 GTS / Magicool 240 slim). Very tight probably and due to clearances you wouldn't be able to put 120mm fans on top (2x92mm likely), but I'd say you would still get very decent cooling out of it.


----------



## LocutusH

I would split up front intakes, to a single 120mm rad for the CPU (or air cooler), and a 120mm separated (maybe even trough a wind tunnel) for the 2 GPU'.s And of course, use strictly reference cooled 980







I dont think, that this would have any problems with cooling. Maybe we need to get rid of the m.2 below the gpu's, but thats all.


----------



## cms239

Further to my post re cooling, something that was not answere. The GTX 980ti exhusts at the top of the card heating the windowed side panel up. I wondered if I drilled a few holes in it that would help the hot exhuast escape out of the case. Any reason why this would not be a good idea


----------



## retrorecall

Hi, I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frantik3*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Really nice build...Good job..
> One question : What kind of LED strips are you using and how many did you put? Is it white light in the first/middle photo?


hey thanks, not sure if I responded to this earlier but it's an NZXT HUE+ kit. there's 4 strips and in that photo I have the colours set to an almost white with a tinge of blue (which doesn't photograph well). You could make a light close to white in reality, it's more on the red spectrum though. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ubbidude

Thanks for the info guys, im gonna buy a case and some rads to test placement of components. A little bit of modding i dont mind haha, ill see what i can figure out.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Further to my post re cooling, something that was not answere. The GTX 980ti exhusts at the top of the card heating the windowed side panel up. I wondered if I drilled a few holes in it that would help the hot exhuast escape out of the case. Any reason why this would not be a good idea


First of all what is the problem you are trying the solve? You have a 275W heatsource in there so expect some heat radiance - and a warmer window panel.

I'd say it's very likely that any Ti related temperature problem will be solved by getting more fresh air to the 980Ti - rather than just the heat coming from it..
A direct issue with your 'holes plan' is: where will the air pressure come from so the air will use your new venting holes?

You can get a better idea by having doing a simple indicative test: run valley benchmark loop for 10 mins, one with side panel open, then with window closed:
Look at:
- is your system temp is fine (aka is the area above your Ti in trouble)?
- how much does the cpu/system/gpu cool when the whole side panel is open? Your holes will be a fraction of that effect ... if the air will leak out of there at all (your top fans may win the battle)
And then
- Is the temperature difference worth the extra noise of the Ti when the panel is open / has holes?
- If the GPU temps dropped with window open, it is about fresh air getting to the Ti (> bottom fans which will also cool your panel if that's of concern)


----------



## cms239

44TZL, thanks for the reply

Trying to make things quieter is my aim

I ran valley. Window closed 78deg, window open 75deg

At the mo I have temp 90mm fan on the bottom, awaiting slim 120mm fan which may well improve things.

So maybe I am worrying about nothing


----------



## LocutusH

I wouldnt worry about temps at all. If its 80, but quiet, let it be. The question is just, what else does it heat up around? For example, HDD's doesnt tolerate temps above 45 for longer periods.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> 44TZL, thanks for the reply
> Trying to make things quieter is my aim











Things get a lot quieter with a watercooler for the GPU... it's the route I eventually took (G10+H105) - and while its surprisingly easy, it's bit daunting to mod a perfectly fine 980Ti


----------



## Healy2k

Afternoon All









I have been eyeing up this case for a while now, whilst my HAF-XB is a decent case I want to go smaller/lighter so ill be ordering this case soon and building a new system this year once Pascal is released.

Two questions.

I have a Gemini m4 cpu cooler which I would like to reuse but will this obstruct the fan at the top at all? (it is 122mm length/width once the fan is attached.
http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/geminii-m4/

Would it be best to go m-ITX instead of m-ATX to add two bottom fans or is m-ATX a better option in terms of M/B quality? (I'm still a motherboard newb







)

Keep up the good posts guys, I always come back to see how you have modded the case.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@Healy2k - I have GeminII S524 with 140 mm fan and I think it leaves enough space for fans; will take closer look once I get back home.

mATX boards are generally cheaper than mITX, just pick a model you like and plan from there.


----------



## cms239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things get a lot quieter with a watercooler for the GPU... it's the route I eventually took (G10+H105) - and while its surprisingly easy, it's bit daunting to mod a perfectly fine 980Ti


That's not a worry for me however the problem I have is the front mounted H100 I already have is cooling the CPU and no more room for another water cooler


----------



## eforbes

Like this


----------



## flynna3162581

i got a stupid question and yes u can all laugh at it .but i want to go into a smaller compact build( i have the evolv itx at the moment .... case is too big (hight) and not alot of room inside) i have been looking around the internet to see if my card will fit into the air 240 but i keep coming up that its a few MM too wide due to the heat pipes( i have the msi gtx 970 gaming is there anyway without damaging my card i can fit it into this case ( i have thought about sanding the heat pipe a little but dunno if i should do)


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@flynna3162581 - Better mod the case than the card. E.g. move side panel window to the outside of the panel. Lots of info in this thread. And no, don't cut the heatpipes open. They're not going to work well after that.


----------



## flynna3162581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @flynna3162581 - Better mod the case than the card. E.g. move side panel window to the outside of the panel. Lots of info in this thread. And no, don't cut the heatpipes open. They're not going to work well after that.


cheers...seems a bit of a waste to the window just for a few extra mm on the gpu width which is a shame as i had the air 540 and loved that case


----------



## treadstone

After seeing those pics i am definitely going with white which is on sale at amazon for $67.99 & FREE Shipping

I fit a MSI R9 290X Lightning into my Black 240 air, I just had to find some smaller connector size 6 and 8 pin connectors, which i did and it worked fine
even with a H100i Aio in the front, then i put a slim 96 mm fan on the gpu side to pump the cool outside air into the 290X lightning. It looked fantastic.

But now i have a EVGA GTX titan in the build...

But for my son't build I am going WHITE, it will really POP with the Asus Rampage VII gene and 4970K with corsair Red quiet cool fans...

this is gonna be a sweet build, i will post some pics of my current rig..... that is in a black air 240

and then the White one when it's finished in about 2-3 weeks...

thanks for everyones help

tread


----------



## treadstone

*@ cmpxchg8b, How did you modify the side panel to support the custom window, that is the coolest. I just love it.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> I had my side window modded 240 sitting idle for a while, and finally I decided to build a mid-range gaming machine.
> 
> New parts:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC 04G-P4-3975-KR
> Intel Core i3-6100
> CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 2 x 4GB DDR4 2400 CL14
> GIGABYTE G1 Gaming GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5
> 
> Parts reused from old build:
> 
> Seasonic G series 450W semi-modular PSU
> Corsar Neutron GTX 120 GB SATA3 2.5" SSD
> Hitachi (I think) 500 GB SATA3 2.5" HDD
> Red CCFL with built-in invertor
> 
> Storage is pretty meh, but since I already had those parts, I decided to give them a try, and maybe upgrade to M.2 PCIe SSD in the future.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> @ cmpxchg8b, How did you modify the side panel to support the custom window, that is the coolest. I just love it.


Ha, thanks, glad you liked it. =)

Here's the work log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575683/work-log-corsair-air-240-replacing-grills-with-windows

Pretty much just went straight ahead with cutting, filing, drilling and some sand papering. Was fun, not too difficult but quite time consuming since I am no expert modder by a long shot.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Ha, thanks, glad you liked it. =)
> 
> Here's the work log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575683/work-log-corsair-air-240-replacing-grills-with-windows
> 
> Pretty much just went straight ahead with cutting, filing, drilling and some sand papering. Was fun, not too difficult but quite time consuming since I am no expert modder by a long shot.


HI, i have to thank you very much, that will help me a lot in making the case i am building for my son very cool looking.
I already have some light red acrylic, what tools do you need to cut that and where do i get them.

I can't say enough for your fantastic job on the case. Also many thanks for posting the build log, it is invaluable to my build.
I am just so happy right now, words can't express it. Now i have a blueprint for my build.... Very very sweet.

*Thanks cmpxchg8b SO much!*

What did you end up using the case for and do you still have it, I am interested in it if you every sell it.









I also see you have *"Antares"* I had to go huge because that is such a monster system, so cool. You have shown that you truly are a
excellent system builder and also a good guy for all effort it took to do the build log, I can't thank you enough.

Well i have to stop thanking you so much or it will get weird,








but I am just so happy that YOU have given me some new direction that will take my "Air 240 White" build to the next level.

I will be sure to keep you posted!

Top Notch
Tread...


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@treadstone - Well, you've now seen all the PCs I've built in quite a while, both of them.








Tools - rotary tool is really handy for cutting and drilling, saved me a lot of time. Used it with cut-off discs and drills. Scoring knife for cutting windows. Set of files. Masking tape. Marker and ruler. Basic stuff, got most from Amazon and local hardware store.
This case is now housing my mini-gaming rig; playing mostly WoW and Starcraft II which are not very demanding. I snapped those pictures the day I posted them in this thread.
Good luck with your modding projects; red acrylic should look sweet. Be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> That's not a worry for me however the problem I have is the front mounted H100 I already have is cooling the CPU and no more room for another water cooler


Yes that's why I just moved out of the Air 240 into a Define Nano.. it can house two 240 Rads, and is also quieter with sound damping materials. Doesn't look as good in my opinion.. but a very good case for watercooling.


----------



## cms239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things get a lot quieter with a watercooler for the GPU... it's the route I eventually took (G10+H105) - and while its surprisingly easy, it's bit daunting to mod a perfectly fine 980Ti


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Yes that's why I just moved out of the Air 240 into a Define Nano.. it can house two 240 Rads, and is also quieter with sound damping materials. Doesn't look as good in my opinion.. but a very good case for watercooling.


I am running a mATX board so too small


----------



## Healy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @Healy2k - I have GeminII S524 with 140 mm fan and I think it leaves enough space for fans; will take closer look once I get back home.
> 
> mATX boards are generally cheaper than mITX, just pick a model you like and plan from there.


Ok great, nice to see someone with the same kinda cpu fan as me, if you can let me know that be super.

Ill probably go with m-itx as im not to bothered about 2gpu's or a soundcard, rather fit 2 fans at bottoms

Thanks very much


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

just got the last few bits for my first build and im having a slight panic attack about whether im putting things in the right place, where do i plug the pump and fans into? i've only found 1 molex connector on the motherboard and it's impossible to plug anything into it as it comes 90 degrees off the side of the board straight into the side of the case, so can i use molex cables to plug the pump and fan splitter straight into the psu? also the fan splitter has a pwm plug on it but as all the fans are limited to 1200rpm can i leave it unplugged?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@Healy2k - Alright, there's over 1 3/4" of clearance between the edge of my S524 and the panel, so there definitely appears to be enough space for fans in there. Keep in mind that S524 has 140 mm fan and so is larger than your cooler, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Healy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @Healy2k - Alright, there's over 1 3/4" of clearance between the edge of my S524 and the panel, so there definitely appears to be enough space for fans in there. Keep in mind that S524 has 140 mm fan and so is larger than your cooler, if I am not mistaken.


Perfect! thanks so much for your help, appreciate it







.


----------



## cms239

Been thinking about ditching the 240 for a 540, just so much more room for water cooling. I kind of wish Corsair did a matx water edition that was about 2" bigger all round. This would give you more room at the top for a H100i, some decent fans at the bottom, better space at the front for push pull, and more space at the side to accommodate a GPU water block.

What would I call it, probably the Air 400 Hydro


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @treadstone - Well, you've now seen all the PCs I've built in quite a while, both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tools - rotary tool is really handy for cutting and drilling, saved me a lot of time. Used it with cut-off discs and drills. Scoring knife for cutting windows. Set of files. Masking tape. Marker and ruler. Basic stuff, got most from Amazon and local hardware store.
> This case is now housing my mini-gaming rig; playing mostly WoW and Starcraft II which are not very demanding. I snapped those pictures the day I posted them in this thread.
> Good luck with your modding projects; red acrylic should look sweet. Be sure to post some pictures.


I have a dremmel too, I just need that cutting wheel, that looks very efficient.
I am most worried about cutting the UV red panal, those are the tools i need to find...

I will definitely post my black one, here is the cpuZ......
http://valid.x86.fr/dqb89e

and i will post the build of the new white one I will be starting very soon,.

thanks again
tread,.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Been thinking about ditching the 240 for a 540, just so much more room for water cooling. I kind of wish Corsair did a matx water edition that was about 2" bigger all round. This would give you more room at the top for a H100i, some decent fans at the bottom, better space at the front for push pull, and more space at the side to accommodate a GPU water block.
> 
> What would I call it, probably the Air 400 Hydro


Haha totally share your sentiment as I can't find compact mATX/ATX cases with support for say 2x280mm..

So I worked out an actual design.. just posted a CAD-ed ' Air 360' design on the corsair forum  Hopefully they'll make something like it. Pondering wether I could do it with aluminium at home..

Specs:
- Dimension (mm): 400Hx220Wx420D - 37 liters.
- Motherboard: ATX, mATX, ITX - 7 slots
- Bottom-Top Airflow
- Supports 360/280 Rad Bottom + 280 Rad Top (70mm+ clearance) + 140 Rad Front.
- In mATX with 5 slots usuable, you have at least 55mm bottom clearance.
- 410mm GPU clearance (also wide cards)
- 180mm PSU clearance
- 4xSSD, 1xHDD
- Fan mounts/case construction as per Air 240 - sliding 140mm fan mounts
- Rad clearances generous - allows for most if not all models (HWLabs, EK, Corsair..)


PS I like the 'Hydro' addition in your naming


----------



## klyzon

was thinking of adding another 970 for sli. problem is at load, my current single clocked 970 runs at about 72 degrees under load.

was wondering how much of a temperature increase the top card will have give the extremely close spacing of the gpus.

any one running sli have any insight?


----------



## cms239

44TZL Saw this case http://www.anidees.com/ai7/ai7mblackwindow


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> 44TZL Saw this case http://www.anidees.com/ai7/ai7mblackwindow


Thank you - hadn't heard of Anidees!
That case reminds me a bit of Aerocool cases that have the horizontal mobo layout. The AI4 has the size that would be perfect.. but bit worried about airflow restrictions with most of their cases.


----------



## flynna3162581

the anidees cases look good for the money


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Finally got my fans that I've wanted, and Project Mako is a little closer to being finished. I'd say about 85% since I am still missing my gpu and my custom sleeved cabling.




I used a Phantek 6 3 pin fan hub off the only 4 pin header and was able to hide it away pretty nicely I'd say




Looks so bloody good imho. Will be thousand times better once I have the cabling and the GPU though.


----------



## gbreslin

Hey, Just got a 240 case for a upcoming gaming build, it actually came without the "accessory kit" which are the screws, standoff, zipties, and feet. Corsair cant find the PN, they gave me one for a 700 series. anyone know of the PN or if it's the same as the 540?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Corsair does not know which screws and everything are supposed to come along with their case?


----------



## gbreslin

yup... I said it was air 240 and they said a whaa? Did you mean a 540?


----------



## nightspirit622

For people who are struggling with side panel clearance. Here is my simple and cheap solution

I bought this chassis without doing research. When I realize my MSI GTX 970 doesn't fit in, it was too late. Since it only needs about 1/4 inch deeper clearance, I come up this mod to solve the problem.



I bought a 12.5 x 9.5 inch acrylic panel and the 1/4 inch thick acrylic square rod (cut in 12.5 and 9 inch 2 for each) in local plastic store, which cost me about $6.

Simply double taped the rod and panel, sand it, flame polishing the corner and then attach to the metal frame and here we go. Now the graphic card won't touch the window and I can easily close the panel. Hooray


----------



## Healy2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Finally got my fans that I've wanted, and Project Mako is a little closer to being finished. I'd say about 85% since I am still missing my gpu and my custom sleeved cabling.
> 
> I used a Phantek 6 3 pin fan hub off the only 4 pin header and was able to hide it away pretty nicely I'd say


Hi Mate

I'm after a fan hub myself, do you route one lead to the fan header on the m/b and the rest to your fans, does it connect to the psu? Also will 4pin PWR fans work with this? little bit confused







.


----------



## TTheuns

Do any of you guys happen to have the technical drawings on this case?
I'd like to know the inside dimensions and dimensions of each individual chamber.


----------



## mitxlove

Just about done building my GF a light gaming PC. Just missing some top fans and some led light strips. before you ask, I placed the rad on the bottom cause the coolers tubes would not settle comfortably when placed elsewhere, they would kink. I placed the SSD in view cause that corner felt a little empty, I think it does a good job of balancing things out.

No GPU as the APU is more than enough for what she needs, may get one later just because.

She calls the PC "Pink Lemonade"









Specs:
AMD A10-7870k
Gigabyte F2A88xn-wifi
HyperX 8gb ddr3 1866
Raijintek Triton 240mm w/ EK pastel white coolant + red dye
PNY 120gb SSD
Seagate Barracuda 750gb HDD
Enermax Revolution 430w 80+G
Ensourced sleeved cables
Corsair Air 240


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Healy2k*
> 
> Hi Mate
> 
> I'm after a fan hub myself, do you route one lead to the fan header on the m/b and the rest to your fans, does it connect to the psu? Also will 4pin PWR fans work with this? little bit confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey Healy, this Phantek hub is 3 pin only, There are 4 pin hubs out there though. What the instructions said was to plug the 4 pin connect to the motherboard header to the 4 pin on the hub ( Which is on the right hand side in the picture ). And then fan plug one ( which in the bottom plug on the right ) is read for the speed sensor. Yes it can and does plug via a SATA plug, some come with a Molex. I didn't use mine since the header feeds more than enough to power all 5 of the fans.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Do any of you guys happen to have the technical drawings on this case?
> I'd like to know the inside dimensions and dimensions of each individual chamber.


Hoi TTheuns. Just did a quick measure. The inside is 360 x 285 x 145mm (DxHxW).. with the clearance for CPU cooler/GPU width less, about 130mm (depends slightly on mobo/socket). The PSU side is 100mm wide. I generally rounded down so you might find an extra mm here and there. For example the fan rails are the most limiting point - in between is slightly more space.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitxlove*
> 
> Just about done building my GF a light gaming PC. Just missing some top fans and some led light strips. before you ask, I placed the rad on the bottom cause the coolers tubes would not settle comfortably when placed elsewhere, they would kink. I placed the SSD in view cause that corner felt a little empty, I think it does a good job of balancing things out.
> 
> No GPU as the APU is more than enough for what she needs, may get one later just because.
> 
> She calls the PC "Pink Lemonade"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> AMD A10-7870k
> Gigabyte F2A88xn-wifi
> HyperX 8gb ddr3 1866
> Raijintek Triton 240mm w/ EK pastel white coolant + red dye
> PNY 120gb SSD
> Seagate Barracuda 750gb HDD
> Enermax Revolution 430w 80+G
> Ensourced sleeved cables
> Corsair Air 240
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build, simple and clean. Awesome girlfriend BTW








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Hoi TTheuns. Just did a quick measure. The inside is 360 x 285 x 145mm (DxHxW).. with the clearance for CPU cooler/GPU width less, about 130mm (depends slightly on mobo/socket). The PSU side is 100mm wide. I generally rounded down so you might find an extra mm here and there. For example the fan rails are the most limiting point - in between is slightly more space.


Thank you, 44TZL for taking the time to do this for me. I am planning out a build in this case with custom watercooling, but since I don't own it yet I rely heavily on measurments. I am going to be extending the bottom, top and front panels to fit the radiators in that compartment. But I can see there will not be any radiators in the PSU compartments. Thanks again


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

Hello all! I'm planning a build in the 240 and was wondering if these components would fit in the case. I'm especially worried about my GPU but I can't get confirmation:

Intel 6600K
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
MATX motherboard (not sure which yet)
MSI 980TI Lightning (330mm X 140mm X 53mm)
Corsair Platinum DDR4 3000 RAM
240 AIO (not sure which yet, maybe EK Predator 240)
Seasonic X750 KM3


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxThe Remedyxx*
> 
> Hello all! I'm planning a build in the 240 and was wondering if these components would fit in the case. I'm especially worried about my GPU but I can't get confirmation:
> 
> Intel 6600K
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
> MATX motherboard (not sure which yet)
> MSI 980TI Lightning (330mm X 140mm X 53mm)
> Corsair Platinum DDR4 3000 RAM
> 240 AIO (not sure which yet, maybe EK Predator 240)
> Seasonic X750 KM3


The AIO would need to be in the front, and the Predator 240 is 68mm thick with fans installed. Corsair claims 290mm as max GPU length, so that leaves you 222mm for a GPU. Which is significantly less than the length of your card.

EDIT: I just noticed the Lightning card is longer than the case is tall. By 1 cm.

There is no high end graphics card from NVidia that will fit this, AMD has the R9 Nano which would fit. Or you'll have to drop down to half size PCB cards on NVidia's side, which are usually 960s and 950s.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxThe Remedyxx*
> 
> Hello all! I'm planning a build in the 240 and was wondering if these components would fit in the case. I'm especially worried about my GPU but I can't get confirmation:
> 
> Intel 6600K
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
> MATX motherboard (not sure which yet)
> MSI 980TI Lightning (330mm X 140mm X 53mm)
> Corsair Platinum DDR4 3000 RAM
> 240 AIO (not sure which yet, maybe EK Predator 240)
> Seasonic X750 KM3


The width of the lighting 980Ti would be about 10mm too much. The length of 330mm will fit by itself, but not with a rad + fans as the total clearance is 360mm (disregard corsair's 290mm - it's rubbish). Not sure how long the PCB of your Ti card is, but it could be an option to watercool it instead which most likely make it fit in length & width.

The rest should fit no problems. When going with a mATX mobo, just keep in mind it it leaves little space at the bottom - you'll have about 16-17mm left.


----------



## xxThe Remedyxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> The AIO would need to be in the front, and the Predator 240 is 68mm thick with fans installed. Corsair claims 290mm as max GPU length, so that leaves you 222mm for a GPU. Which is significantly less than the length of your card.
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed the Lightning card is longer than the case is tall. By 1 cm.
> 
> There is no high end graphics card from NVidia that will fit this, AMD has the R9 Nano which would fit. Or you'll have to drop down to half size PCB cards on NVidia's side, which are usually 960s and 950s.


Welp that does it for me and the 240. I can't find another cube case that will fit my components, grr.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxThe Remedyxx*
> 
> Welp that does it for me and the 240. I can't find another cube case that will fit my components, grr.


The 290mm stated on Corsair's website is rubbish. It's actually 360mm for GPU + clearance + fan + rad.
An mATX cube case that would easily fit your card + EK PE Rad is the Thermaltake Core V21. It's slightly larger, slightly uglier but handles up to 3x240 Rads even 1 or 2 280 Rads.


----------



## rony07

So just finished up my build with this case, but ran into the problem of my MSI GTX 970s in SLI not exactly fitting with the side panel on. I was able to get it on, but had to use a bit of force and the heat pipes definitely touch the plastic on the side panel. I'm okay with this, as long as it didn't hurt anything long term. Can anyone foresee any issues i might run into that I'm not thinking of? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rony07*
> 
> So just finished up my build with this case, but ran into the problem of my MSI GTX 970s in SLI not exactly fitting with the side panel on. I was able to get it on, but had to use a bit of force and the heat pipes definitely touch the plastic on the side panel. I'm okay with this, as long as it didn't hurt anything long term. Can anyone foresee any issues i might run into that I'm not thinking of? Thanks in advance!


Yes, it will leave a mark on the window. Its material is especially vulnerable.


----------



## rony07

Thanks for the reply. I'm not too worried about the case, just don't want to hurt any of the components. I was thinking more along the lines of extra pressure on the graphics cards and motherboard from the side panel.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

If the pressure points are localized, you can make holes in the window.

Sort of like supercharged cars have vents in the hood.


----------



## mate213

Hello, i am planning to buy ftx 970, and I wanted to buy asus strix, BUT, i didn't realized that it won't fit in this case, so, I wanted to ask, if somebody, who have this card, from other manufaturer, can post few pics with it in the case, and write what model and manufacturer is. Sorry for my english, it's not my main language


----------



## cms239

Any reference cards will fit and so will the EVGA rage.


----------



## mate213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Any reference cards will fit and so will the EVGA rage.


Thanks, but i would like to avoid reference card, because i had msi hd7880 hawk, and it was pretty noisy for me, and i don't want that my new card be like that. But if evga will fit ok, maybe i will buy it.. And i have seen that gigabyte cards, but it was smaller than regular card, does it have the same performance, or it has reduced clock speeds because of its smaller cooler?


----------



## cms239

Duno, look at the spec sheet on the Gigabyte web site









Length is not the problem, its the height which makes it tight against the window. The EVGA cards are about 111mm, the Gigabyte is 123 so may be tight. I would get the EVGA to be sure it fits


----------



## mate213

Yeah, I know that the height is the problem, but if msi hd7870 hawk could fit with 120mm height, then the gigabyte with 114mm will fit, like evga with 111mm. Probably


----------



## eforbes

most all the r9 series fit, 270 and 290 and 290x


----------



## Lordsteve666

Hi guys, can anyone recommend a decent product to buff out scratches on the window panel?
I managed to put a nasty scratch in the top of the panel when trying to adjust some cables inside. It's not major but is does distort the view from where I sit a little bit and that just annoys me knowing it's there (clearly I have no life!).
I've hear the stuff you use to clean car headlights is pretty good?


----------



## cms239

How nasty? Can you feel it with your nail?


----------



## Lordsteve666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> How nasty? Can you feel it with your nail?


Only just feel it. It's not the scratch as such it's the annoying distortion it creates. I think more than just a single scratch its more like the surface has been roughed up a bit.


----------



## Xsat-Gamerz

Hello,

Here's mine

Corsair Air 240 Black
Asus Maximus VIII Gene
Intel i5 6600k
XFX R9 290
2x8 Go DDR4 Corsair Vengeance 3000 MHz
Corsair RM650
SSD Samsung Series 850 Pro 256Go
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Corsair Hydro Series H100i V2
NZXT Hue+

Logitech G710+
Roccak Kone Pure White
Samsung 27"






















Mode audio 





*Next step:*

- Add an additional fan on the top but I have to manage my tubbing.

Thanks guys


----------



## Xsat-Gamerz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> yesssss, manage to arrange the tube properly while adding another riing fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately, the motherboard under glow effect i'm after isn't as prominent as i would like it to be


Like this for example


----------



## klyzon

am wondering if its possible to run sli on my 970s AND a pcie wifi card. Not sure if its possible to even use a riser with the layout of the maximus viii gene


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> am wondering if its possible to run sli on my 970s AND a pcie wifi card. Not sure if its possible to even use a riser with the layout of the maximus viii gene


Pretty sure that no. Maybe with a riser cable _and_ some cunning routing of it.

But why would you want to do that in the first place? There are USB Wi-Fi adapters, and single more powerful GPU will always be better.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> am wondering if its possible to run sli on my 970s AND a pcie wifi card. Not sure if its possible to even use a riser with the layout of the maximus viii gene


short answer No.

long answer Yes.

It would require some work that I myself have not done. however if you're brave it is possible to make 970's into single slot cards.
Step 0. I'm not responsible don't do this if you dont feel comfortable.
Step I. Remove the stock cooler.
Step 2. use soldering iron and internet guide to remove dvi port.
Step 3. carefully use saw or dremel to cut rear I/O in half.
Step 4. File cut.
Step 5. Buy waterblocks
Step 6. Reassemble with waterblock.
Step 7. Pray it works. though I have seen it work before...
like I said short answer no.


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Pretty sure that no. Maybe with a riser cable _and_ some cunning routing of it.
> 
> But why would you want to do that in the first place? There are USB Wi-Fi adapters, and single more powerful GPU will always be better.


Either I add another 970 or sell the current 970 away for a 980ti or a pascal card. Not sure yet. Either way it looks like I would have to get a usb wifi


----------



## dash09

Apologies for poor quality image. So currently with the g1 980ti to keep it at a decent operating temperature (below 80 degrees) I've had to install 2 slim fans below the gpu and run at 1300rpm, my front intake fans are corsair sp120 quiets and at 1200rpm, I've also stuck some raised rubber feet to the bottom so intake to the gpu is great. Max gpu fan speed is at 80% and that is when the gpu temp goes above 70, its not completely noisy but definitely audible. I'm thinking of getting a gigabyte waterforce 980ti as where I stay that is more accessible than a 980ti sea hawk. Gpu width measures 121mm but I assume that excludes the tubing coming out the side. Can anyone advise if the side panel can close comfortably with that card installed? Also since I'm using a matx board and cant mount a 120 rad to the bottom, could I mount the rad in the right chamber?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxThe Remedyxx*
> 
> Welp that does it for me and the 240. I can't find another cube case that will fit my components, grr.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dash09*
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for poor quality image. So currently with the g1 980ti to keep it at a decent operating temperature (below 80 degrees) I've had to install 2 slim fans below the gpu and run at 1300rpm, my front intake fans are corsair sp120 quiets and at 1200rpm, I've also stuck some raised rubber feet to the bottom so intake to the gpu is great. Max gpu fan speed is at 80% and that is when the gpu temp goes above 70, its not completely noisy but definitely audible. I'm thinking of getting a gigabyte waterforce 980ti as where I stay that is more accessible than a 980ti sea hawk. Gpu width measures 121mm but I assume that excludes the tubing coming out the side. Can anyone advise if the side panel can close comfortably with that card installed? Also since I'm using a matx board and cant mount a 120 rad to the bottom, could I mount the rad in the right chamber?


I believe cards with AIO coolers would just about fit, but it would be close. I'd read up a little on that, I did too because I want to watercool in this case. There's enough to find out there, luckily. Hooray for fellow enthusiasts!


----------



## dash09

Another option would be to take out the h100i and go for a h80i, but would I then be able to mount the h80i and the gpu 120mm rad both in the front?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dash09*
> 
> Apologies for poor quality image. So currently with the g1 980ti to keep it at a decent operating temperature (below 80 degrees) I've had to install 2 slim fans below the gpu and run at 1300rpm, my front intake fans are corsair sp120 quiets and at 1200rpm, I've also stuck some raised rubber feet to the bottom so intake to the gpu is great. Max gpu fan speed is at 80% and that is when the gpu temp goes above 70, its not completely noisy but definitely audible. I'm thinking of getting a gigabyte waterforce 980ti as where I stay that is more accessible than a 980ti sea hawk. Gpu width measures 121mm but I assume that excludes the tubing coming out the side. Can anyone advise if the side panel can close comfortably with that card installed? Also since I'm using a matx board and cant mount a 120 rad to the bottom, could I mount the rad in the right chamber?


Couple of thoughts:

121mm GPU width will leave you about 15mm to bend the tube - not much. I don't see pictures of them in an Air 240 except a 295 which has pretty large holes where the tubes come out, so it can bend more freely. The gigabyte xtreme card also seems to have some room around the tubing. In any case if will be a very tight fit. You would have to mount the rad in the main chamber, unless you create a gap large enough to pull the videocard or rad through.
Another AIO option is to use an HG10 or G10 bracket - the tubing would then will definitely fit. Not a good route for SLI though if that's in your plans, but this will save you having to buy a whole new Ti. This also allows fitting a 120mm rad in the other chamber as you just need to pass the pump/heatsink through a grommet - others have done this. On top of that, you then have a free choice to use the h100 for either the GPU or retain it for the CPU.
As an aside, removing the filter at the bottom will help your airflow most (+40% or so according to silentpcreview). This is not needed at all if you move to watercooling the GPU.


----------



## cms239

Having gone through the pain of trying to cool a 980 ti to a sensible level I have ditched the Air 240 and bout a 400C. I tried slim fans under the GTX 980 ti, I then I bought a HG10 and H55 and put this is the compartment were the PSU is however the temp was still 65-70deg

So I returned the H55 and got a H110i GT plus the 400c case.

How the GTX 980 Ti sits at 45 deg under load so plenty room if I want to over clock


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Having gone through the pain of trying to cool a 980 ti to a sensible level I have ditched the Air 240 and bout a 400C. I tried slim fans under the GTX 980 ti, I then I bought a HG10 and H55 and put this is the compartment were the PSU is however the temp was still 65-70deg
> 
> So I returned the H55 and got a H110i GT plus the 400c case.
> 
> Now the GTX 980 Ti sits at 45 deg under load so plenty room if I want to over clock


Great to get some first hand info on this - 45C is very low! Mine get up to 52C with an ambient of 24C - but that's with an H105 (and an H105 from the CPU preheating the air). It did help a bit with OCing and using quieter fan profiles... but after replacing corsair fans with gentle typhoon, now the pumps are my main source of noise. So I'll probably go custom in my next build and move to a 2x280 or 1x420 Rad.

Couple of questions if you don't mind:
- At how many RPM do your fans spin for that temperature?
- How did you cool your CPU - the 400C only support rads at front doesn't it? Picture?
- So you ditched the 350D as well?


----------



## klyzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cms239*
> 
> Having gone through the pain of trying to cool a 980 ti to a sensible level I have ditched the Air 240 and bout a 400C. I tried slim fans under the GTX 980 ti, I then I bought a HG10 and H55 and put this is the compartment were the PSU is however the temp was still 65-70deg
> 
> So I returned the H55 and got a H110i GT plus the 400c case.
> 
> How the GTX 980 Ti sits at 45 deg under load so plenty room if I want to over clock


Precisely the issue I have too. My gpu runs at 75 under load. Was also looking at the 400c to fix this issue


----------



## LocutusH

After 5 months of 24/7, i tought its time to clean my additional filters on the front intakes



Cleaning them is 5 mins on the fly... inside components are still clean as new...


----------



## Woxys

Aditional? How did you mount them? I wanna do somethig similar


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Aditional? How did you mount them? I wanna do somethig similar


Its simple: Scythe 120mm fan filters. Cut off the botton clamps, so i can pull them out upwards easly.


----------



## Woxys

You just slide them?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> You just slide them?


Yeah, they fit with these clamps exactly on the 120mm fans frame. And without the bottom clamp, it can be pulled off upwards.


----------



## harrison0550

After a year it was time for spring cleaning and an upgrade to the video card.
I7 4790K
Asus z97 plus mini itx
EVGA GeForce 970 FTW 2.0
Corsair H-75
Corsair Vengeance pro 16gb 1866
2 X Intel 730 series 480 gb SSD's in raid 0
Corsair professional 750w power supply
2 X Gelid solutions PL-18 fans in push pull
8 Aerocool Shark 120 mm fans under volted to 5v silent operation.
Pop silver surfer!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison0550

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harrison0550*


Awesome use of colour & the surfer prop. And love the way you hid / routed the H75 tubing.
Were you able to reduce your GPU fan speeds with all those case fans?


----------



## harrison0550

Thanks! Yes I played with the fan curves on the GPU but left it so they don't even kick on until it hits 60 degrees. They only kick on when I'm running all 3 of my 24" monitors with Nvidia surround in gaming. Otherwise the GPU stays nice and cool and never even kicks the fans on. The only sound you can hear from the PC even under full load is the sound of air moving.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yeah, they fit with these clamps exactly on the 120mm fans frame. And without the bottom clamp, it can be pulled off upwards.


Thank you! Do you have more photos or a buold log? So i can get a closer look?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of making some case changes, currently using a mid size atx case and fill atx mobo. I am thinking of switching to m-atx and picking up a 240. I've been searching for a while now but can't find any examples of anyone using their case inverted (upside down, with the back of the case on the right)
Just wondering if anyone here had done that or if some of you could point out issues that one would run into trying to do that. I know there are some drive bays under the top panel that would become difficult to access but anything else would be greatly appreciated!

Edit: just saw that corsair lists inverted as one of the 3 options for orientation! Definitely exciting!

I've got some big ideas i haven't seen before for this case and can't wait to share them! Just need to figure a few things out first. I'll hopefully start ordering things this weekend


----------



## klyzon

recently swap my parts into a 400c case.

temps drop about 10degrees on my gpu, which is more than what i can ask for.



400c is not as easy to build as a air 240, mainly because you can't just stuff your cables into the second chamber. It is a extremely tight squeeze for me tbh.

more @ https://pcpartpicker.com/b/vJhqqs


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> recently swap my parts into a 400c case.
> 
> temps drop about 10degrees on my gpu, which is more than what i can ask for.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400c is not as easy to build as a air 240, mainly because you can't just stuff your cables into the second chamber. It is a extremely tight squeeze for me tbh.
> 
> more @ https://pcpartpicker.com/b/vJhqqs


that is some nice lighting there man!


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klyzon*
> 
> recently swap my parts into a 400c case.
> 
> temps drop about 10degrees on my gpu, which is more than what i can ask for.
> 
> 400c is not as easy to build as a air 240, mainly because you can't just stuff your cables into the second chamber. It is a extremely tight squeeze for me tbh.
> 
> more @ https://pcpartpicker.com/b/vJhqqs


Wow, I always thought the 240 was really an ITX case if you wanted proper cooling, but... 10C is such an improvement! Bigger = better afterall







Thanks for sharing!

Could you measure the clearance from your rad/fans to the motherboard?

Reason why is my next build won't be ITX, so the 240 is out and 400C/Q was one of the candidates but was worried about top clearance.. and looks a bit. Couple of cm's footprint more and there's the Define S with support for 420 and 360s and better cable management. Or the Air 540 (with the ancient drive bays)...

There's a couple of good options really.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Wow, I always thought the 240 was really an ITX case if you wanted proper cooling, but... 10C is such an improvement! Bigger = better afterall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Could you measure the clearance from your rad/fans to the motherboard?
> 
> Reason why is my next build won't be ITX, so the 240 is out and 400C/Q was one of the candidates but was worried about top clearance.. and looks a bit. Couple of cm's footprint more and there's the Define S with support for 420 and 360s and better cable management. Or the Air 540 (with the ancient drive bays)...
> 
> There's a couple of good options really.


For an mATX build you could still go for the 240. That's what I'll be doing


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> For an mATX build you could still go for the 240. That's what I'll be doing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> For an mATX build you could still go for the 240. That's what I'll be doing


I have my SandyBridge Extreme set up in a MATX build works great.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I have my SandyBridge Extreme set up in a MATX build works great.


Exactly, just have to remember you can no longer use the bottom fans when you go mATX, besides that it's perfectly fine.
My plan is 6600K, SLI 970s and watercooling for the 240.


----------



## eforbes

You can use the bottom fans. Just use 92mm fans with matx.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eforbes*
> 
> You can use the bottom fans. Just use 92mm fans with matx.


Good point. I tend to forget 92mm fans.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> For an mATX build you could still go for the 240. That's what I'll be doing


Of course you can. It just depends what each person is after regarding performance, noise & looks. Personally I think the Air 240 is one of the best looking cases - it just looks like a computer, interesting and not a boring tower. Plus it's a case that allows easy build, efficient airflow (even bottom>top) & extremely low drive temps.

But try running a 980Ti in there and then keep it literally whisper quiet and decently cool under full load... it's tricky in mATX. Best bet for that would probably be an aircooled CPU and 240 rad in front (with a quiet pump.. hard for AIOs) for the GPU.


----------



## xfachx

So after years with my 800D case, I think I am ready to go mATX and conserve some space on my desk and try something new.

I am currently watercooling my PC and have a single 360mm radiator. Is there ANY way at all to have that fit into this case, even with heavy modifications? Or should I just get a single 240 and be done with it?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So after years with my 800D case, I think I am ready to go mATX and conserve some space on my desk and try something new.
> 
> I am currently watercooling my PC and have a single 360mm radiator. Is there ANY way at all to have that fit into this case, even with heavy modifications? Or should I just get a single 240 and be done with it?


The only mATX sized case that I know that fits a 360 is Arc Mini R2.
The Air 240 fits one 240 in mATX.. 2 in ITX (there's some good examples in the gallery on this thread). The Air 540 (ATX) would fit your 360 - for if you like the Air240 looks.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Of course you can. It just depends what each person is after regarding performance, noise & looks. Personally I think the Air 240 is one of the best looking cases - it just looks like a computer, interesting and not a boring tower. Plus it's a case that allows easy build, efficient airflow (even bottom>top) & extremely low drive temps.
> 
> But try running a 980Ti in there and then keep it literally whisper quiet and decently cool under full load... it's tricky in mATX. Best bet for that would probably be an aircooled CPU and 240 rad in front (with a quiet pump.. hard for AIOs) for the GPU.


True, quiet and small cases usually doesn't mix when it's for high end parts.
Decently quiet watercooling is also not really an option for the 240 unless you start cutting panels to fit more radiators.


----------



## drgengo

Hi there I'm new to small form factor builds. This is my latest build, it was meant to be a decent gaming rig and I thought it would be good to do some Photoshop on it also.

The custom powder coating was done by me as well as the custom painted mesh grills.

The specs are:

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz C16
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB
Corsair HX750i
ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII GENE
Windows 10

Let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## 303869

Looks good drgengo!







Never seen yellow used before but it works well!


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgengo*
> 
> Hi there I'm new to small form factor builds. This is my latest build, it was meant to be a decent gaming rig and I thought it would be good to do some Photoshop on it also.
> 
> The custom powder coating was done by me as well as the custom painted mesh grills.
> 
> The specs are:
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz C16
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB
> Corsair HX750i
> ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII GENE
> Windows 10
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!!


Now I'm even more disappointed in MSI not having made a MPower or XPower board in mATX, that would have been perfect.

Few questions about the build:

Did you do anything to the heatsinks of the Asus board? It looks like all the red has been taken out.
Why didn't you disable the lighting in the bottom left corner of the board, around the audio section? Disabling it in the BIOS would make it look a little better for final pics.


----------



## drgengo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Now I'm even more disappointed in MSI not having made a MPower or XPower board in mATX, that would have been perfect.
> 
> Few questions about the build:
> 
> Did you do anything to the heatsinks of the Asus board? It looks like all the red has been taken out.
> Why didn't you disable the lighting in the bottom left corner of the board, around the audio section? Disabling it in the BIOS would make it look a little better for final pics.


Yeah man I tired to find a good yellow and black motherboard for the build but had no luck in the size I was looking for and that would house my parts.

To answer your questions:
1. I did not do anything to the board those are the stock heat sinks I didn't want to damage the integrity of the board.
2. I keep the lights off but a friend wanted to see them and how they lit up so I turned them on and simply forgot to turn them back off.


----------



## drgengo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Looks good drgengo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen yellow used before but it works well!


Thanks man. Black and yellow are my go too colors. They match perfectly in my eyes.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgengo*
> 
> Yeah man I tired to find a good yellow and black motherboard for the build but had no luck in the size I was looking for and that would house my parts.
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 1. I did not do anything to the board those are the stock heat sinks I didn't want to damage the integrity of the board.
> 2. I keep the lights off but a friend wanted to see them and how they lit up so I turned them on and simply forgot to turn them back off.


Cool, good to see the board isn't that hard to hide. I'm going to building a rig with that board soon, so saves me some paint.
Ah, always the friends. My keyboards LEDs are always turned off, but friends always want to see the lighting effects it can do.

When I was building my current rig, the only thing stopping me from a black and yellow colour scheme was the X99 MPower boards were significantly more expensive than my all black board. I'm a big fan of the yellow and black, especially when it is done to such a degree, well done.


----------



## drgengo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Cool, good to see the board isn't that hard to hide. I'm going to building a rig with that board soon, so saves me some paint.
> Ah, always the friends. My keyboards LEDs are always turned off, but friends always want to see the lighting effects it can do.
> 
> When I was building my current rig, the only thing stopping me from a black and yellow colour scheme was the X99 MPower boards were significantly more expensive than my all black board. I'm a big fan of the yellow and black, especially when it is done to such a degree, well done.


Thanks man. The red on the board isn't real noticeable with the tinted window on the case. Good luck with your build.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Just ordered my corsair 240 in white and m-atx Asus z97 gryphon mobo, as well as a few fittings i need. I've also found a suitable table to use as a rad box so I'll be starting a build log this week! My first one on ocn (all other have been ltt) but I'm obscenely excited to see how things turn out! I'll post a link to the build log and some concept models soon!


----------



## m831990

Hello everyone,

Im new to this forum as in I just made an account to post here. But here is my Air 240 build my first cube case and i love it.

Specs
CPU - Intel Core i5 4590
RAM - 8gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
GPU - MSI R9 390
MOBO - Gigabyte Z97M-DS3H MATX
SSD - OCZ AGILITY3
HDD - WD GREEN 750 GB
SEGATE 1TB
HITATCHI 700GB

If you have any other questions about the hardware feel free to ask i look forward to talking with everyone in this thread!


----------



## m831990

Why is your mobo power cable in the front? i know you have to smash it down with the HDD cage but that would make it look cleaner. Nice sleeved cables by the way also Halloween colors.


----------



## m831990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgengo*
> 
> Hi there I'm new to small form factor builds. This is my latest build, it was meant to be a decent gaming rig and I thought it would be good to do some Photoshop on it also.
> 
> The custom powder coating was done by me as well as the custom painted mesh grills.
> 
> The specs are:
> 
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 64GB DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz C16
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB
> Corsair HX750i
> ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII GENE
> Windows 10
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!!


Why is the mobo power cable in the front?? It would look cleaner if it was run from the back also Halloween colors.


----------



## drgengo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m831990*
> 
> Why is the mobo power cable in the front?? It would look cleaner if it was run from the back also Halloween colors.


What do you mean from the back?


----------



## m831990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgengo*
> 
> What do you mean from the back?


yeah there is a cut out specifically for the 8pin for the mobo power to be ran through the back instead of the front.

To be exact the circled part.


----------



## drgengo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m831990*
> 
> yeah there is a cut out specifically for the 8pin for the mobo power to be ran through the back instead of the front.
> 
> To be exact the circled part.


Oh I see I must have looked over that I will get to that soon. It did look funny to me. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## m831990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drgengo*
> 
> Oh I see I must have looked over that I will get to that soon. It did look funny to me. Thanks for pointing it out.


No problem. Good looking build though.


----------



## xfachx

I am torn between this case and the 380T. I want to watercool everything and I love both of these cases but I don't know which one to get!


----------



## LocutusH

Thats a new GTX1080 in a 240 there










(Source: TPU)


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Thats a new GTX1080 in a 240 there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: TPU)


I need two 1080s now, instead of two 970s


----------



## 1977xc

Hi guys.... I've recently downsized from a Corsair 760T ATX setup to an Air 240 mATX. You can check out the build details here:

http://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/yvPscf (hope external links are okay here... photo upload keeps failing)

*TL;DR*....... My GTX 780 runs hotter than I like. Help with airflow options or recommend best 1080/1070 cooler.

My CPU runs very cool at ~60C under stress test load (Prime95) but *my GPU runs anything from ~70C to ~78C under load*...

Unigine Heaven "Extreme" benchmark has it ~73C (which I'm fine with) but recently started Bioshock Infinite and initial settings had it hitting 80C (which is my temp limit set in EVGA Precision X)... settings (DSR 2715x1527, Ultra game settings....... runs ~90-110 FPS).

CURRENT AIRFLOW = H105 front intake, 2 x SP120 top exhaust...... I was going to test reversing this (top intake, H105 exhaust) as I read someone dropped GPU temps by ~5C....... and my CPU temps have room to move.

*Now I'm looking at the GTX 1080 or 1070* (like many people here I'm sure) but have no experience with Reference cooled cards and whether I should get one this time (or wait for an EVGA ACX version that fits the case).

Wasn't keen on adding more fans (80mm rear exhaust or 92mm bottom intakes) as it's already quite noisy when the GPU ramps up.

Also, haven't OC'd a GPU before.... tried a +100MHz base clock (was crashing Bioshock Infinite within 20 mins).... scaled back to 75MHz and still crashed so have set back to stock until I learn how this works.

Keen for feedback on my 780 setup and if I get a 1080/1070 whether I should be looking at reference or ACX....... with lower power use on 1080 I'm hoping this may help dramatically.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@1977xc - I think the key for you would be to mount bottom intake fans so that they blow fresh air straight into the videocard's cooler. That may be tough since you have mATX m/b, and rather large one at that. It works best with mITX m/b. But you may still be able to mount slim and/or smaller (80 or 92 mm) fans at the bottom.

Or if you're planning on upgrading to Pascal, the problem may resolve itself since it is expected to be cooler and not draw as much power, but there's understandably no first hand evidence for that yet.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Did a first successful boot up last night but in the process of removing some bits to access and replace a couple of broken fans, so I haven't had the chance to properly test everything yet. Considering that 2 out of 4 fans didn't spin up is 24 degrees C a decent idle temp for a 5930K in this case?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Did a first successful boot up last night but in the process of removing some bits to access and replace a couple of broken fans, so I haven't had the chance to properly test everything yet. Considering that 2 out of 4 fans didn't spin up is 24 degrees C a decent idle temp for a 5930K in this case?


Depends what cooling solution you have got.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

It's water cooled, an XSPC raystorm block on an XSPC ex240 radiator and EK XRES Revo 100 D5 pump. There's 3 fans on the radiator and 1 on the case, the case fan and 1 of the radiator fans failed to work...

Oh and it's just cooling the cpu, the gpu is air cooled for now.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> It's water cooled, an XSPC raystorm block on an XSPC ex240 radiator and EK XRES Revo 100 D5 pump. There's 3 fans on the radiator and 1 on the case, the case fan and 1 of the radiator fans failed to work...
> 
> Oh and it's just cooling the cpu, the gpu is air cooled for now.


Have you tested temps under load? 24c would normally sound good but considering you have a custom loop I'm not sure tbh. My H100i on my 4670K idles around 27c and 60c under load at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Not yet, I probably won't get the replacement fans until next Monday and I've already part disassembled the computer in preparation. I was just wondering if it was a good minimum temperature. It's my first computer build so I don't have as good an understanding of preferable temperatures etc as others might do. I wasn't intending on checking the temperatures particularly but I'd just installed the Cam software to control the light strips and it came up along with the gpu temperature of around 45


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Not yet, I probably won't get the replacement fans until next Monday and I've already part disassembled the computer in preparation. I was just wondering if it was a good minimum temperature. It's my first computer build so I don't have as good an understanding of preferable temperatures etc as others might do. I wasn't intending on checking the temperatures particularly but I'd just installed the Cam software to control the light strips and it came up along with the gpu temperature of around 45


24°c is great for idle temp, assuming the room that it is in is around 70f/21c. Load temp will be a more important indicator of performance though


----------



## Soprohero

Need some advice on one thing. I am about to buy this case in preparation for the GTX1080. Got all my parts picked out except I am having trouble deciding whether to go with the h100i v2 or H80i v2 for liquid cooling the cpu. My main debate here is that when using the h100i, it must be placed on the front and I have read here that some people are saying blowing air in through the radiator is not a good idea because you are just blowing warm air in everywhere causing higher temps to the graphics card. If I get the H80i, this wouldnt be that much of an issue because it wiil only blow air in the top end and not directly down to where the graphic card is, which would of been the case with the h100i because of its length. But ive seen builds here with both sizes. Does anyone know which is better?

Also on a side note, would a reference blower style or an after market open air GTX 1080 be best for this case with either of the above set ups.

First time posting here, but I just got done reading through most of this thread lol, but couldnt really find a concrete answer to this. Looking forward to some insight!


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Soprohero why not face the fans so they're drawing air out of the case through the radiator instead? That's what I'm doing...


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Soprohero why not face the fans so they're drawing air out of the case through the radiator instead? That's what I'm doing...


I don't really want hot air blowing in the front. I feel the heat may be of annoyance to me or anyone who comes by my desk you know? Ive always had exhaust facing the rear or top so I dont actually know how much of an issue it is if it does come out from the front TBH tho


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Fair point I hadn't even thought about that, I forgot most people have their computer right next to them, mine sits the other side of the room from me


----------



## 0ldChicken

FINALLY got my 240 and have started moving things along! Just started last night but here is a pic from my concept (done in sketchup)

Some things might find a home in the table below


----------



## KizakuraVolt

*double answered former question*


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> FINALLY got my 240 and have started moving things along! Just started last night but here is a pic from my concept (done in sketchup)
> 
> Some things might find a home in the table below


Cool to see someone further into the planning of an mATX SLI watercooled build in a 240. I'm going to try to keep the radiators onboard.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Cool to see someone further into the planning of an mATX SLI watercooled build in a 240. I'm going to try to keep the radiators onboard.


thanks! I was originally planning to pack it full of rads, but decided I want more rad space than I can fit in there anyways. Also I've just always wanted to have external rads, not sure why haha. I've got 3x240mm and 1x280mm fitted into the table already, kinda thinking about cramming a 360mm in there too since I've got one around but now that I see it written it sounds a bit much


----------



## fieldrequired

Hi I'm new to this whole thing but have read much about this case.

I'm looking to build for the GTX 1080 and have a few questions.

1) I'm looking at a Z170 build with the Impact ITX mobo - or is the gene a better board to go for? (I prefer the wifi and bluetooth on board and not looking at SLI)

2) will the GTX 1080 fit alongside the H100i V2 aio in the front of the case?

3) My build: 6700k, Impact ITX, 16gb Vengeance LPX, H100i v2, Sams 500gb ssd, RM600+ gold PSU. (GTX 1080 to follow)

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fieldrequired*
> 
> Hi I'm new to this whole thing but have read much about this case.
> 
> I'm looking to build for the GTX 1080 and have a few questions.
> 
> 1) I'm looking at a Z170 build with the Impact ITX mobo - or is the gene a better board to go for? (I prefer the wifi and bluetooth on board and not looking at SLI)
> 
> 2) will the GTX 1080 fit alongside the H100i V2 aio in the front of the case?
> 
> 3) My build: 6700k, Impact ITX, 16gb Vengeance LPX, H100i v2, Sams 500gb ssd, RM600+ gold PSU. (GTX 1080 to follow)
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated!


Everything will work and be fine.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> thanks! I was originally planning to pack it full of rads, but decided I want more rad space than I can fit in there anyways. Also I've just always wanted to have external rads, not sure why haha. I've got 3x240mm and 1x280mm fitted into the table already, kinda thinking about cramming a 360mm in there too since I've got one around but now that I see it written it sounds a bit much


I think you're already packing sufficient radiator space. My plan is to modify the panels enough to fit 3 240s in the case. Bottom, top and front.


----------



## Ubbidude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> FINALLY got my 240 and have started moving things along! Just started last night but here is a pic from my concept (done in sketchup)
> 
> Some things might find a home in the table below


Ah nice too see, im keeping my plans on a back burner because i heard the waterblocks for the g1 gaming cards are too tall to fit inside the air 240. so ill probably be getting 1080's and doing a whole new build


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I think you're already packing sufficient radiator space. My plan is to modify the panels enough to fit 3 240s in the case. Bottom, top and front.


oh man, that sounds impressive







I'd like to see that when its done/in progress!
I've got so many rads already I really don't want to buy different ones that'll fit well. My thinnest 240 is 40mm and the thickest is 63mm since this is my first "small" case I've never bought slim rads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubbidude*
> 
> Ah nice too see, im keeping my plans on a back burner because i heard the waterblocks for the g1 gaming cards are too tall to fit inside the air 240. so ill probably be getting 1080's and doing a whole new build


it seems that way from the numbers. I used to have one of those and they are beastly! it does seem like some folks have fit them in there though and the blocks aren't any bigger than the cards, its worth another search perhaps! http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/2320#post_24984122


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I think you're already packing sufficient radiator space. My plan is to modify the panels enough to fit 3 240s in the case. Bottom, top and front.


That's quite the challenge you've picked! Be sure to do a build log - will be very good to see what solutions you came up with.
Is that with mATX and SLI in mind those 3 rads?


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> 24°c is great for idle temp, assuming the room that it is in is around 70f/21c. Load temp will be a more important indicator of performance though


There are probably better ways of doing this but for now I did a quick test by running Ark Survival on epic settings after getting the computer back together.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> oh man, that sounds impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see that when its done/in progress!
> I've got so many rads already I really don't want to buy different ones that'll fit well. My thinnest 240 is 40mm and the thickest is 63mm since this is my first "small" case I've never bought slim rads
> it seems that way from the numbers. I used to have one of those and they are beastly! it does seem like some folks have fit them in there though and the blocks aren't any bigger than the cards, its worth another search perhaps! http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/2320#post_24984122


The log is up but I can't even start buying components until my current rig is gone.
I'm going with EK-CoolStream SE240s, so 26mm thick radiators with regular 25mm thick fans. That should give me some clearance.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> The log is up but I can't even start buying components until my current rig is gone.
> I'm going with EK-CoolStream SE240s, so 26mm thick radiators with regular 25mm thick fans. That should give me some clearance.


nice! I really need to start a log, I've got everything but a few fittings and I've already started painting. I'll get it up tonight when I get home! There, now I've said it so I have to do it lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> There are probably better ways of doing this but for now I did a quick test by running Ark Survival on epic settings after getting the computer back together.


51c max isn't bad at all, but I'm not familiar with ark and it's usages. Try something like xtu or aida64. Both are quite safe and not extreme like prime95


----------



## Toasty Raymaker

Ark Survival is a computer game that I've been having difficulty running on my old laptop so I figured it could give the PC a bit of a workout. This PC is my first build and I therefore have zero previous experience with appropriate testing programmes, sorry about that...


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Ark Survival is a computer game that I've been having difficulty running on my old laptop so I figured it could give the PC a bit of a workout. This PC is my first build and I therefore have zero previous experience with appropriate testing programmes, sorry about that...


We're all here to learn, that's what forums are for. And to show off your stuff of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> nice! I really need to start a log, I've got everything but a few fittings and I've already started painting. I'll get it up tonight when I get home! There, now I've said it so I have to do it lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 51c max isn't bad at all, but I'm not familiar with ark and it's usages. Try something like xtu or aida64. Both are quite safe and not extreme like prime95


I will hold you to that


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> We're all here to learn, that's what forums are for. And to show off your stuff of course.
> I will hold you to that


BLAM! a link to the buildlog http://www.overclock.net/t/1600473/build-log-watercooled-corsair-240-4790k-sli-980-external-rads#post_25171873

that actually took forever for just the first post! Glad I did it though and I can't wait to get off work tomorrow to get crackin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toasty Raymaker*
> 
> Ark Survival is a computer game that I've been having difficulty running on my old laptop so I figured it could give the PC a bit of a workout. This PC is my first build and I therefore have zero previous experience with appropriate testing programmes, sorry about that...


oh your good man!







I haven't gotten a chance to play ark yet but I've heard it can be difficult to run perfectly even with high end hardware. I doubt your temps will be too much higher under any real world scenarios, maybe a few °c but should be very well within your limits. Congrats on the first build!


----------



## itsJim4d

Hey guys,

About to join the 240 club and am pretty excited. Going for a corsair Hydro 100 in a an mATX build with a reference/founders GTX 1080. What I wanted to ask was about airflow. What would you guys recommend after putting the 240mm radiator in the front? Pulling in from the front and pushing out from the top or pulling in from the top and out through the front?

Cheers


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsJim4d*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> About to join the 240 club and am pretty excited. Going for a corsair Hydro 100 in a an mATX build with a reference/founders GTX 1080. What I wanted to ask was about airflow. What would you guys recommend after putting the 240mm radiator in the front? Pulling in from the front and pushing out from the top or pulling in from the top and out through the front?
> 
> Cheers


Always try to have more intakes than exhaust, the way my AIO is set up is on the 'ceiling' exhausting out, with front intake fans blowing in cold air into the case. That way my GPU doesn't get warm air from the AIO.


----------



## itsJim4d

Interesting, As I am getting a mATX Mobo I am to believe I can only fit the AIO on the front. That would lean in the bringing in cool air from above and exhausting out from the front through the AIO. The only thing that worries me is that having intakes on the top means more dust will be drawn in? ( Is that a thing?) I was also reading an interesting article poo-pooing dust filters in terms of air flow and temperatures


----------



## B NEGATIVE

A few pics of a Corsair build made for Computex.


----------



## jtom320

Can this case fit two Nemesis GTS 240's (31mm) with 25mm fans? I'm going to be putting in an Impact mITX board with a GTX 1080. Just trying to figure out if there is clearence for all that.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtom320*
> 
> Can this case fit two Nemesis GTS 240's (31mm) with 25mm fans? I'm going to be putting in an Impact mITX board with a GTX 1080. Just trying to figure out if there is clearence for all that.


I'd say yes: larger rads have been fitted..have a look earlier in this thread here


----------



## jusxusfanatic

Hi! This is my first build and I already modded it haha! I know it's not finished but here are a few pics~


----------



## azaza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m831990*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im new to this forum as in I just made an account to post here. But here is my Air 240 build my first cube case and i love it.
> 
> Specs
> CPU - Intel Core i5 4590
> RAM - 8gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
> GPU - MSI R9 390
> MOBO - Gigabyte Z97M-DS3H MATX
> SSD - OCZ AGILITY3
> HDD - WD GREEN 750 GB
> SEGATE 1TB
> HITATCHI 700GB
> 
> If you have any other questions about the hardware feel free to ask i look forward to talking with everyone in this thread!


Which way the lower fans blow air?
inside or outside?


----------



## JuanTorre




----------



## jusxusfanatic

Im going hardtube btw haha


----------



## TheGrifter

Hey all, just completed my first real build! Loved building in the Air 240, so easy to build in!Thought I would share my build with you guys.

Specs are:
Intel i5 6400 (might try oc'ing in the future)
EVGA z170 Stinger
Galax GTX 970 HoF edition
Rajintek Trion 240 aio cooler
Geil super luce ddr4 2400 16gb
Fractal Design Integra 750w psu
ADATA 240gb ssd
WD green 3tb hdd
Deepcool led kit

Still needs a few more adjustments, but I'm pretty happy so far!

Will add a few pictures when I figure out how to post them from my phone...


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrifter*
> 
> Hey all, just completed my first real build! Loved building in the Air 240, so easy to build in!Thought I would share my build with you guys.
> 
> Specs are:
> Intel i5 6400 (might try oc'ing in the future)
> EVGA z170 Stinger
> Galax GTX 970 HoF edition
> Rajintek Trion 240 aio cooler
> Geil super luce ddr4 2400 16gb
> Fractal Design Integra 750w psu
> ADATA 240gb ssd
> WD green 3tb hdd
> Deepcool led kit
> 
> Still needs a few more adjustments, but I'm pretty happy so far!
> 
> Will add a few pictures when I figure out how to post them from my phone...


Do t think you can OC a 6400.


----------



## TheGrifter

From what I've read you can as long as I have the MB flashed to the right BIOS.For the stinger its ver 1.07 i believe.


----------



## TheGrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrifter*
> 
> Hey all, just completed my first real build! Loved building in the Air 240, so easy to build in!Thought I would share my build with you guys.
> 
> Specs are:
> Intel i5 6400 (might try oc'ing in the future)
> EVGA z170 Stinger
> Galax GTX 970 HoF edition
> Rajintek Trion 240 aio cooler
> Geil super luce ddr4 2400 16gb
> Fractal Design Integra 750w psu
> ADATA 240gb ssd
> WD green 3tb hdd
> Deepcool led kit
> 
> Still needs a few more adjustments, but I'm pretty happy so far!
> 
> Will add a few pictures when I figure out how to post them from my phone...


Ok some pictures of the build

What I started with


Middle of the day no leds on


At night leds on


Leds off, just the glow from the ram and the cooler

So thats it nearly completed, going to get some cable combs to tidy thins up a little and maybe some 80mm fans for exhaust, but its basically completed!
Le tme know what you think


----------



## itsJim4d

Wow amazing build nice, I love the lighting.

So ive nearly decided on my full build as well, considering going fully watercooled, does anyone have experience with the EK-KIT X240 Water Cooling Kit? Think the pump will be powerful enough for both CPU and GPU?

Also the rad is pretty thick, 64mm do you think there will be enough clearance mounting it in the front of the case with a mATX board and a full size GTX1080? Cheers for any help, I'll get pics up when I finish the build.


----------



## m831990

They are intakes i had them as blowing out but they did nothing for the GPU and made it worse when i changed them to intakes they actually helped the gpu stay cool. right now my pc is dead though the psu finally decided to die luckily didn't lose any other parts. Now i gotta get a new psu thinking about the EVGA P2 http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-PLATINUM-Crossfire-Warranty/dp/B010HWDPKW?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&redirect=true&ref_=s9_simh_gw_g147_i2_r


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m831990*
> 
> They are intakes i had them as blowing out but they did nothing for the GPU and made it worse when i changed them to intakes they actually helped the gpu stay cool. right now my pc is dead though the psu finally decided to die luckily didn't lose any other parts. Now i gotta get a new psu thinking about the EVGA P2 http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-PLATINUM-Crossfire-Warranty/dp/B010HWDPKW?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&redirect=true&ref_=s9_simh_gw_g147_i2_r


The EVGA P2 series is recommended by many, and rightfully so.


----------



## Casterina

I have ordered the 240 case with microATX motherboard, can I install any fans on the bottom?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casterina*
> 
> I have ordered the 240 case with microATX motherboard, can I install any fans on the bottom?


The question is, which bottom you mean.


----------



## Alphaflight

Guys, what you think? Will the Strix 1080 fit in the case?

http://diy.pconline.com.cn/795/7950003_all.html#content_page_5

29.8x13.4x4cm


----------



## 0DIABLO0

Hi everyone, I had a question about this case before I buy it. Will a GPU with the dimensions 280x140x42 fit into this case?


----------



## MLJS54

Can someone recommend me a Skylake motherboard with M.2. for the 240, preferably in red and black. Budget is $150-200. Thanks.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0DIABLO0*
> 
> Hi everyone, I had a question about this case before I buy it. Will a GPU with the dimensions 280x140x42 fit into this case?


With 140mm height, probably not. Its somewhere around 130mm at the window.


----------



## Soprohero

I was able to put the GTX 1080 FE into this case quite easily yesterday. But I was thinking of retuning it, in exchange for an AIB one when available. Which AIB will be able to fit in the case? Mostly looking at the EVGA FTW, Asus Strix, and Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming.

Thanks!


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> I was able to put the GTX 1080 FE into this case quite easily yesterday. But I was thinking of returning it, in exchange for an AIB one when available. Which AIB will be able to fit in the case? Mostly looking at the EVGA FTW, Asus Strix, and Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming.
> 
> Thanks!


anything that is the same width as the rear IO bracket will fit just fine so I believe the strix and gigabyte *G1 Gaming model* will both fit the ftw model honestly probably not. or at least it will be super tight the gigabyte Xtreme gaming 1080 does not exist yet as far as I know or at least i can't find renders of it so the jury is out. of course this is all based off of renders /photos that I found on the internet


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> anything that is the same width as the rear IO bracket will fit just fine so I believe the strix and gigabyte *G1 Gaming model* will both fit the ftw model honestly probably not. or at least it will be super tight the gigabyte Xtreme gaming 1080 does not exist yet as far as I know or at least i can't find renders of it so the jury is out. of course this is all based off of renders /photos that I found on the internet


IO Bracket +20mm will also still fit. You just need to look for the power connection, so that it also has enough space to plug in. (or tubing in case of a water cooler)

Btw, if someone has a new card in, let the pictures flow


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Btw, if someone has a new card in, let the pictures flow


Here is my build with the air 240 with the 1080 FE in it. I posted it on reddit a few days ago and it got a lot of traction there. (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4le9r4/my_first_build_corsair_air_240_with_a_gtx_1080
)

Does anyone else got a 1080 FE in their air 240? Im curious about the temps your getting. Currently at 78% fan speed i get 78'C when gaming under stock clocks. Others reports ive seen online were able to get much better; like same fan and temps with >2.0GHz overlclock while mine hasnt been overclocked yet. Maybe I need to add 2 fans on the bottom of the case that will pump air directly on to the graphics card?

But other than the temps on the card being higher than what I am seeing on other cases, the air 240 has been an amazing case to work with and look at


----------



## LocutusH

Well, since you dont have any fresh air input, of course the gpu temps are also higher. You need to put in some fresh air intake fans.
That 240 rad blowing the cpu heat on the gpu doesnt help either.


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Well, since you dont have any fresh air input, of course the gpu temps are also higher. You need to put in some fresh air intake fans.
> That 240 rad blowing the cpu heat on the gpu doesnt help either.


Ok that is what I was thinking. What fans do people recommend to put on the bottom of the case that will face the GPU? I feel that is my best bet right?


----------



## LocutusH

The "bottom" of the case will only allow for slim 120mm, or 92mm fans with mATX motherboard. So not the best solution.
I would not block the front with a 240 rad at all. Thats your best place to get some fresh air in, that is also dust filtered.


----------



## THeRoSSMaCHiNE

Hello All,

Just starting my 5th build in the Air 240,

Maximus Gene VIII
Intel i7 6700K
Samsung 950 Pro 512gb M.2
3x 6TB WD Black 3.5"
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW
Corsair LPX 64gb 3200MHz
Corsair AX860i
Custom Cooling (TBD with forum help)
NZXT Hue+ RGB LEDs

So I've already got the case (in black), PSU, and mobo.
Still saving and doing homework on water cooling, painting and case modding options.

I'm looking at water cooling the cpu and gpu, with a thicker 240 in front (does the Alphacool X-Flow 240 fit in front??) and if the need be, another rad in back.
I'll paint the case and grills too. Still unsure of colour scheme, but not really wanting to spend hundreds on aesthetics (saving for the $1199 GTX 1080).

I've been through all the posts in this thread so far and have been very happy with ideas from others I've been able to 'borrow' for inspiration.
Just settling for a colour scheme and cooling setup is a bit difficult.
Happy to hear ideas from the community


----------



## CharlieMPS

Sneak preview of my i7 6700k / GTX970 fully water cooled build, in white.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> Sneak preview of my i7 6700k / GTX970 fully water cooled build, in white.


Nice work! I'd say that picture alone answers a lot of questions on this thread about fitting rads in


----------



## Soprohero

Will the Asus 1080 Strix be able to fit in this case? I saw here that the 970 strix wasn't able to, but the height on the 970 is 5.5". On the Asus website I see the height of the 1080 strix is 5.28". Do any of you know if that reduced .22" will let the card fit in the case?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> Will the Asus 1080 Strix be able to fit in this case? I saw here that the 970 strix wasn't able to, but the height on the 970 is 5.5". On the Asus website I see the height of the 1080 strix is 5.28". Do any of you know if that reduced .22" will let the card fit in the case?


5.28" is still 134mm. So probably not.


----------



## MLJS54

How the hell did people get the G1 970 and H100i to fit??


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> 5.28" is still 134mm. So probably not.


So I just discovered this thread (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=133256), and on the 2nd page a corsair employee says that cards up to 135mm will be able to fit comfortably. That would be awesome as the strix falls just below that at 134mm. Gonna give it a shot whenever I can get my hands on one and will report back here with my results.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> So I just discovered this thread (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=133256), and on the 2nd page a corsair employee says that cards up to 135mm will be able to fit comfortably. That would be awesome as the strix falls just below that at 134mm. Gonna give it a shot whenever I can get my hands on one and will report back here with my results.


Uhm. And how do you plug the power cord in?


----------



## Alphaflight

?


----------



## DoktorDentz

Hi guys,

short introduction (since this is my first post): My name ist Felix, 31 years old, and I'm an Air 240 owner living in Germany. Hopefully, I'll not be making a fool of myself with my English









However, I might be able to share some interesting information concerning the latter topic (ASUS STRIX 1080): Just a few weeks ago, I purchased a Gigabyte GV-N98TXTREME-6GD (GTX 980 TI XTREME GAMING) which, incidentally, has the exact same width as the new ASUS card (134mm). Furthermore, it also has these recessed power sockets (sorry if the term is not correct







). From my experience this setup DOES FIT, but it is true that the power cables need to be bent quite intensely in order to still being able to mount the panel with the glass window.

Unfortunately, I didn't take any photos but I will give the ASUS card a try since the 1080 chip was the reason why I didn't keep the Gigabyte card (it was an excellent performer).

Best regards
Felix


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> short introduction (since this is my first post): My name ist Felix, 31 years old, and I'm an Air 240 owner living in Germany. Hopefully, I'll not be making a fool of myself with my English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I might be able to share some interesting information concerning the latter topic (ASUS STRIX 1080): Just a few weeks ago, I purchased a Gigabyte GV-N98TXTREME-6GD (GTX 980 TI XTREME GAMING) which, incidentally, has the exact same width as the new ASUS card (134mm). Furthermore, it also has these recessed power sockets (sorry if the term is not correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). From my experience this setup DOES FIT, but it is true that the power cables need to be bent quite intensely in order to still being able to mount the panel with the glass window.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't take any photos but I will give the ASUS card a try since the 1080 chip was the reason why I didn't keep the Gigabyte card (it was an excellent performer).
> 
> Best regards
> Felix


Your English was perfect dude. And thanks for sharing that info, it gives me even more hope that the strix will fit. But like you said, we are gonna have to bend the cables a good bit, but that shouldn't be that much of a problem I think.


----------



## DoktorDentz

However, THIS could be a problem. I'm not sure if this part (yellow area = Gigabyte, red arrow = STRIX) of the ASUS Card will be compatible with the holding clip above the slots.


----------



## Simonzi

For a change, I plan on abandoning the Silverstone SG10 my computer has been in for a few years, and moving over to the Air 240. My only concern is my PSU cables. I have a fully modular Silverstone PSU, and use the PP05 short cable set, which each cable is about 13" long. In the SG10 this is perfect, because it's even more compact than the Air 240. With how the PSU and components are oriented in the Air 240, will those cables be long enough? I do have the original cables that came with the PSU, but I did a full sleeve job on the short cables with MDPC-X sleeving, and would hate to loose that, or have to do it again to the original cables. Thanks.


----------



## thedumpap

Hey guys, would the GIGABYTE G1 1080 Gaming fit in the Air 240?
It has different dimensions than the 970, so I'm not sure. Would love it if you guys could give me a definitive answer


----------



## Alphaflight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedumpap*
> 
> Hey guys, would the GIGABYTE G1 1080 Gaming fit in the Air 240?
> It has different dimensions than the 970, so I'm not sure. Would love it if you guys could give me a definitive answer


Yes, absolutely. But the Xtreme version will not fit


----------



## DoktorDentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphaflight*
> 
> Yes, absolutely. But the Xtreme version will not fit


Are you sure? I haven't found any information concerning the dimensions of the new Xtreme card..as long as the width wasn't altered it could/should fit (see my post above).


----------



## A5T4R07H

Hi Doktor,

Check this out :



The G1 seems to be a perfect fit for the Air 240 as it is claimed to be only 115mm wide (+pcie cables).
Compared to the G1, on one hand the Xtrem version is much wider. On the other hand it seems that pcie cables are more "IN" the card meaning if the card is 134-135mm, it should theorically fit even though it might touch slightly the glass.

All depends on the very accurate height of the card that Gigabyte haven't revealed yet, and that is hard to estimate just with this photo...









EDIT: Pic of the Xtrem power connectors: We can see they shouldn't require more height room


----------



## ironhide138

The mix of the "extreme gaming" side plate and no backplate might make that card one fo th ugliest in recent memory....


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> The mix of the "extreme gaming" side plate and no backplate might make that card one fo th ugliest in recent memory....


Both the extreme and the G1 come with a backplate... (just watch some videos from computex)
The thing is that while G1 used to be a binned premium card, it now seems to be a single 8-pin run-of-the-mill offering (like the EVGA SC Gaming). The Xtreme must be replacing the G1 brand.

But yes still won't win any beauty contest that's for sure


----------



## DoktorDentz

There are some interesting news, Gigabyte has officially published the GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming's specs:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#sp

However, I can't really believe the width indication: "Card size H=55 L=295 *W=111 mm*". This might be true for the area around the PCIE bracket but can't be for this "hat" in the center!? What do you think?

By the way, backplate confirmed


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> There are some interesting news, Gigabyte has officially published the GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming's specs:
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#sp
> 
> However, I can't really believe the width indication: "Card size H=55 L=295 *W=111 mm*". This might be true for the area around the PCIE bracket but can't be for this "hat" in the center!? What do you think?
> 
> By the way, backplate confirmed


Yes odd that 111.

It says H=42 L=286 W=115 mm for the G1. Translation: it's a reference card + bit of shroud at the end (they used to call it windforce OC last gen







)


----------



## 44TZL

Just ran the G1 and Xtreme pictures next to each other.. looks like the Xtreme is more likely to be 141mm wide (upload broken else would have put something up)


----------



## A5T4R07H

-


----------



## DoktorDentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Conclusions:
> - If you can find space for the 120mm rad cooler from the hybrids, go for the EVGA Hybrid without hesitating : 8+8 power and 10+2 phase confirmed (like the classified)


Thanks for the data table, nice research!

I was also considering the EVGA Hybrid but I was not sure if it has a custom PCB...but judging by the Computex pics (PCB size) and phase setup it has to have it, right?


----------



## A5T4R07H

I don't know I am not a pro in ref/custom PCBs. All that matters IMO are:
- Is it <120mm wide?
- Is it <295mm long?
- Does it has 8+6 or 8+8?
- And does it has 8+ phases?

If we got a card that has all of this, then I think we found the perfect custom for the Air 240.

But as you say, we need the confirmation for the evga hybrid, because this is the only one that seem to have all of it, except the Asus Strix but this one seems to be damn loud and may touch the glass slightly...


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> I don't know I am not a pro in ref/custom PCBs. All that matters IMO are:
> - Is it <120mm wide?
> - Is it <295mm long?
> - Does it has 8+6 or 8+8?
> - And does it has 8+ phases?
> 
> If we got a card that has all of this, then I think we found the perfect custom for the Air 240.


I don't think that would be perfect for most - aka way too expensive for no to very little gain:

- More power connectors will perhaps help you 1-3 fps and ONLY if you can keep your thermals in check: so unless you are a serious overclocker and the Air 240 is your case of choice this will be a wasted premium.

- 8+ phases .. while clean power helps, first of all more phases are not automatically is better. There's the quality of the design and component too. And again.. you'll only gain 1-3 fps - if you can keep your thermals at bay and if this is the limiting factor.

That 1-3 fps prediction is from Gamersnexus who stuck an AIO cooler on a reference card.. they got to 2164Mhz (highly unlikely you will get to that aircooled - regardless of phases or power connectors).. and it only got 1-3 fps over the 2050Mhz or so that they got aircooled.

Someone on the 1080 thread could get to 2130Mhz (only long enough for Firestrike Extreme to run stable) with his MSI Gaming X with all the phases and the power connectors. That's 3% more clock over what reference type cards are getting (and certainly less gain in performance).


----------



## A5T4R07H

Well of course if the price for the hybrid hits 850-900€, this won't make much sense for most of us. However if it remains around 800€, like all other custom cards, then I honestly don't really care about 30€ anymore at that point when I am spending 800€ for a graphic card... Let's be honest









Quote:


> That's 3% more clock over what reference type cards are getting (and certainly less gain in performance).


Also, I think you are mistaking people with those 1-3% values as the goal of the hybrid is not only to overclock hard, but imo mainly to reduce temperature like, A LOT. Yes maybe 1-3%, but at what temperature are your reference cards running when overclocked ?







How high already is the overclock on both cards? I also saw this home-made hybrid they did and what makes the card valuable is this 11-15°C delta.

And to finish, even if we would only get 1 to 3fps more, it is still good to be taken, even more if it runs 20-30°C°C lower, if people buy a 800€ graphic card, that means they are people who want the most power as possible (or are rich casus).

Unfortunately, it seems that the 1080 evga hybrid will not fit in our 240s, because unlike previous generations, it is using the custom PCB of the FTW that is much larger.
Quote:


> _After talking to EVGA, the company's official GTX 1080 Hybrid has seen similar cooling performance metrics to our own Franken-hybrid, and should reduce temperatures by around 100% (if not more). Read about our results here. *This year's Hybrid model will use the FTW board rather than the reference design*. Reference, as is the nature of the card, leaves a lot to be desired. The FTW and Hybrid both have 2x 8-pin power headers, a custom PCB, custom VBIOS, and a 10+2-phase VRM. As with the Classified, price is TBD (should be known shortly) and pre-OC is TBD_.


----------



## LocutusH

And where would you put the 120mm radiator of the GPU? The only place it fits, is the front. And what would you do there, exhaust it, on the only dust filtered intake, or make it intake, and repell all the gpu heat back in the case, to heat up everything again?
I dont see how a hybrid cooled gpu is a good choice for the Air 240. I also wouldnt put a custom air cooled one in, since that would also just random blast its heat on everyhting else in the case. My M.2 SSD under the 980 is warm enough (50°C while gaming) under the ref cooler too, and if the gpu would went heat there too, it would surely begin to throttle also.
So, however i approach this, a reference cooler card is the best solution for this case. Of course, it wont clock THAT high, but who cares, if all the heat is exhausted to the rear... The 1070 and 1080 is fast enough without that few OC Mhz also.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Also, here is an interesting article if you guys want to know (a bit) more about custom PCBs of 1080s

http://videocardz.com/60547/comparison-of-custom-geforce-gtx-1080-pcbs


----------



## A5T4R07H

-


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Well of course if the price for the hybrid hits 850-900€, this won't make much sense for most of us. However if it remains around 800€, like all other custom cards, then I honestly don't really care about 30€ anymore at that point when I am spending 800€ for a graphic card... Let's be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think you are mistaking people with those 1-3% values as the goal of the hybrid is not only to overclock hard, but imo mainly to reduce temperature like, A LOT. Yes maybe 1-3%, but at what temperature are your reference cards running when overclocked ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high already is the overclock on both cards? I also saw this home-made hybrid they did and what makes the card valuable is this 11-15°C delta.
> 
> And to finish, even if we would only get 1 to 3fps more, it is still good to be taken, even more if it runs 20-30°C°C lower, if people buy a 800€ graphic card, that means they are people who want the most power as possible (or are rich casus).


How about taking the cheap $619 card, strap on an H55, and get better performance and temps than any air cooled premium card?


----------



## A5T4R07H

-


----------



## 44TZL

Am only arguing that premium 1080 cards with those extra phases and connectors (that you suggested), will be mostly wasted money in performance terms. Putting it under water will make far more of a difference.. and how you'll get there and where to fit it .. up to each person.

So IF I am right, it's good news for Air 240 owners/builders because the non-premium cards all fit easily and you're not loosing any or no meaningful performance


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Am only arguing that premium 1080 cards with those extra phases and connectors (that you suggested), will be mostly wasted money in performance terms. Putting it under water will make far more of a difference.. and how you'll get there and where to fit it .. up to each person.
> 
> So IF I am right, it's good news for Air 240 owners/builders because the non-premium cards all fit easily and you're not loosing any or no meaningful performance


Who wants a GPU that runs 80-85°C in such a small case? Have you heard about throttle problems already on the reference card?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Who wants a GPU that runs 80-85°C in such a small case? Have you heard about throttle problems already on the reference card?


It does not matter what temp a ref exhausts to the rear. 70-80-90 who cares, if it doesnt heat up anything else inside the case.
Btw, the reference card does not "throttle", it just doesnt maintain such high boost. So it will also never go below the base clock speeds.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Who wants a GPU that runs 80-85°C in such a small case? Have you heard about throttle problems already on the reference card?


(A) The temperature may be different but the total heat dissipation is the same. As locotus said, with the FE, it mainly gets exhausted out the back - unlike non-FE cards

(B) Those 80-85C GPU temps on FE cards are ONLY on the default fan profile with a default temperature target. With a slightly higher fan speed, or a custom cooler on a ref design card, there's no serious limit to the boost (what you call 'throttling') unless someone is in a significantly hotter climate.

Please take a moment to inform yourself before you propagate uninformed 3rd party catch phrases and misinformation from around the net.. it really serves nobody.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> (A) The temperature may be different but the total heat dissipation is the same. As locotus said, with the FE, it mainly gets exhausted out the back - unlike non-FE cards
> 
> (B) Those 80-85C GPU temps on FE cards are ONLY on the default fan profile with a default temperature target. With a slightly higher fan speed, or a custom cooler on a ref design card, there's no serious limit to the boost (what you call 'throttling') unless someone is in a significantly hotter climate.
> 
> Please take a moment to inform yourself before you propagate uninformed 3rd party catch phrases and misinformation from around the net.. it really serves nobody.


Fine 44TZL. Keep your blinkers on and get your crap FE card. You will still have a 85°C core in the middle of your case, exhaust behind or not.

Of course you can modify fan profiles, but also does the hybrid as well as other customs, so it doesn't make sense to compare with modifications.
You are like those guys saying a 980 oc can outperform a 980ti stock. Yea sure. Don't forget mentionning that a 980ti o/c will also roll on your 980 o/c.

Now because it seems like I am not getting any help here, I will remove my gentle input and stop contributing.

Have fun with your reference cards


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Fine 44TZL. Keep your blinkers on and get your crap FE card. You will still have a 85°C core in the middle of your case, exhaust behind or not.
> 
> Of course you can modify fan profiles, but also does the hybrid as well as other customs, so it doesn't make sense to compare with modifications.
> You are like those guys saying a 980 oc can outperform a 980ti stock. Yea sure. Don't forget mentionning that a 980ti o/c will also roll on your 980 o/c.
> 
> Now because it seems like I am not getting any help here, I will remove my gentle input and stop contributing.
> 
> Have fun with your reference cards


Dude we'll all have 180W card at load in there doesn't matter what temp it is. And I never said I would get an FE. But you've obviously got something on that's much much bigger than blinkers.
Good luck and on the ignore list you go.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Fine 44TZL. Keep your blinkers on and get your crap FE card. You will still have a 85°C core in the middle of your case, exhaust behind or not.
> 
> Of course you can modify fan profiles, but also does the hybrid as well as other customs, so it doesn't make sense to compare with modifications.
> You are like those guys saying a 980 oc can outperform a 980ti stock. Yea sure. Don't forget mentionning that a 980ti o/c will also roll on your 980 o/c.
> 
> Now because it seems like I am not getting any help here, I will remove my gentle input and stop contributing.
> 
> Have fun with your reference cards


I didnt tell any word about performance, or wich card outperforms what.

The simple situation is, not all cooling solutions are optimal for the Air 240. In fact, the ONLY optimal solution is a reference cooler.
Anythign else, will be a trade-off with where you put your GPU-s heat, and how to cool down everything else in your case.

As said before, its the same heat, with any cooler. Even if your cooler is more effective, it just means, that it removes the same amount of heat faster from the gpu itself. So instead of having your gpu at 80°C, you will have it on 65°C, and the Motherboard, M.2, CPU etc will get hotter. Maybe not by 15°C, but close enough. If you use this faster dissipation to increase clocks, then it will be even more. This will be exactly the opposite with a reference cooler. You will have 80°C exhausted on the rear, and the surroundings in the case only hotter by 1-3°C. And that you can only make dissipate faster by running it on faster rpms. But it will never heat up more the surroundings. So, there is a good reason, why the OTES cooling is used in professional solutions also.
Its simply not true, to call the FE crap, just because it cant achieve the highest possible overclocks while remaining silent. Its a trade-off, always.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> And where would you put the 120mm radiator of the GPU? The only place it fits, is the front. And what would you do there, exhaust it, on the only dust filtered intake, or make it intake, and repell all the gpu heat back in the case, to heat up everything again?
> I dont see how a hybrid cooled gpu is a good choice for the Air 240. I also wouldnt put a custom air cooled one in, since that would also just random blast its heat on everyhting else in the case. My M.2 SSD under the 980 is warm enough (50°C while gaming) under the ref cooler too, and if the gpu would went heat there too, it would surely begin to throttle also.
> So, however i approach this, a reference cooler card is the best solution for this case. Of course, it wont clock THAT high, but who cares, if all the heat is exhausted to the rear... The 1070 and 1080 is fast enough without that few OC Mhz also.


Possible mounts are top, front and bottom if mobo is itx.

U can fit up at least 3 120mm rads in the 240. Possibly even 4 if u use the 2nd chamber.

Front as exhaust is no big deal considering u get a much cooler case temp.

Do note air flow is not crucial once u go the water route.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trento*
> 
> Possible mounts are top, front and bottom if mobo is itx.
> 
> U can fit up at least 3 120mm rads in the 240. Possibly even 4 if u use the 2nd chamber.
> 
> Front as exhaust is no big deal considering u get a much cooler case temp.
> 
> Do note air flow is not crucial once u go the water route.


The 2nd chamber 120mm rad you can forget about: first of all, you need the space for the psu cables, hdd-s, and if its intake, it will heat up hdd-s, and if its exhaust, you have the same problem again, that it will exhaust on the dustfiltered area (and you psu will suck it back right there).

What you call "top" can mount 1x 120mm at max, as exhaust, because its again not dust filtered, but this way you will have an air loop if the fronts are used as intake. Anyways it will most probably collide with whatever you want to mount on the front. So you cant mount a 120rad in each space on the front, and top. So i have doubts, abut the 3 also. It will be 2 at max. Or you need to go with ITX MB for 3.

The only "solution" is to use the front intake as exhaust for the rad(s), and suck in all dust from the rear. While i can understand this is the best solution if someone wants AIO's, it is by no means optimal i think. It has a reason this case is called Air 240, and not Water 240









ID Cooling demoed last year an AIO 240 solution, where the CPU and GPU are attached to the same 240 rad. That would be a good solution in the Air 240, if the rad is thick enough to cool both of them. Simple front intake with rad, and exhaust on the rear. I dont know if this cooler is available, but i never heard of it again. I think the single thin 240 rad wasnt enough for strong cpu and gpu cooling alone.


----------



## KizakuraVolt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> For a change, I plan on abandoning the Silverstone SG10 my computer has been in for a few years, and moving over to the Air 240. My only concern is my PSU cables. I have a fully modular Silverstone PSU, and use the PP05 short cable set, which each cable is about 13" long. In the SG10 this is perfect, because it's even more compact than the Air 240. With how the PSU and components are oriented in the Air 240, will those cables be long enough? I do have the original cables that came with the PSU, but I did a full sleeve job on the short cables with MDPC-X sleeving, and would hate to loose that, or have to do it again to the original cables. Thanks.


Hey I don't know if anyone has responded to you yet, but I just installed the Corsair SF600 in the Air 240 and the cabling doesn't reach for the motherboard plug. And if the PP05 cables are even shorter, nah they won't make it.


----------



## whatsinthename

Hi,
Joined and gonna be around









I am moving down from towers to smaller form factor casings so that they can fit in the media centers. I recently bought XB Evo from Coolermaster and also 915R HAF, both are great BUT they are long







unfortunately I am stuck with these two as shipping back etc will cost to the point that there is no use in sending these back. I was looking at Carbid 240 and seems that it will be a perfect fit in my media center, yet I dont want to end up with another PC case









I have few questions. I want my Hard Drives to be in Horizontal Position and not upside down or sideways, though Carbid has option to do that with the Mobo being upside down. However I was wondering if it is possible to rotate the Drive Enclosure with the transparent top being up, hence achieving HDD being in Horizontal position? I know the drive orientation is not a big deal nowadays, however I have had 4 drives failing on me and I have been using the ones that are current for a while in the Hor. position, and I have read somewhere that not to change the orientation if they have been in one for a while. Besides no way I wanna risk the HDD even if the odds are low.

Hope someone can take a look at their case and update.

Thanks.


----------



## LocutusH

If your window is on the top, the hdd cages are oriented by default with horizontal drives.


----------



## Soprohero

Also for those wondering about the EVGA 1080 FTW dimensions, they were indeed listed as incorrect at 5.94". An evga employee tweeted the correction and is now updated on the evga site as well,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739868864247271424
But there is still an error lol. On the EVGA wesbite it states the dimenion as "5.064in - 137.743mm", which is incorrect because 5.074in equals 129mm. So if the card is 129mm in height, it may fit in the case but if its 138mm then it won't. I tweeted him yesterday trying to get clarification on this matter, but he did not respond. If you guys could help bring this to his attention, that would be greatly appreciated by all of us.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> The 2nd chamber 120mm rad you can forget about: first of all, you need the space for the psu cables, hdd-s, and if its intake, it will heat up hdd-s, and if its exhaust, you have the same problem again, that it will exhaust on the dustfiltered area (and you psu will suck it back right there).
> 
> What you call "top" can mount 1x 120mm at max, as exhaust, because its again not dust filtered, but this way you will have an air loop if the fronts are used as intake. Anyways it will most probably collide with whatever you want to mount on the front. So you cant mount a 120rad in each space on the front, and top. So i have doubts, abut the 3 also. It will be 2 at max. Or you need to go with ITX MB for 3.
> 
> The only "solution" is to use the front intake as exhaust for the rad(s), and suck in all dust from the rear. While i can understand this is the best solution if someone wants AIO's, it is by no means optimal i think. It has a reason this case is called Air 240, and not Water 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID Cooling demoed last year an AIO 240 solution, where the CPU and GPU are attached to the same 240 rad. That would be a good solution in the Air 240, if the rad is thick enough to cool both of them. Simple front intake with rad, and exhaust on the rear. I dont know if this cooler is available, but i never heard of it again. I think the single thin 240 rad wasnt enough for strong cpu and gpu cooling alone.


The 2nd chamber will fit a 120mm rad just fine with the power cables fitting properly. I used it as exhaust without dust filter. One should not use dust filters anyway for exhaust.

There's a pre fitted dust filter at the top. U can actually remove it if u mount at top exhaust.

Being called Air 240 simply means an air setup works well. But the water route can work well in any setup. So those who do water setups can even get silent terrible airflow cases. So most definitely, Air 240 works for a water setup.

An AIO gives better temps, less noise, at a pretty cheap price. I've played with this case and contributed pictures for this. I'm not using it now but it's definitely great for putting 2 AIOs in there. Some pics for your ref. The last one is done by Corsair.

After all, the objective is better temps and noise. I never had issues with dust and with a full AIO setup, i only needed rad fans and temps were great. U may have a different pov and it's ok. Everyone does things differently. My objectives for this case were met and im sharing some ideas.


Top CPU rad as exhaust. Front too but i eventually switched it to intake.


CPU rad in 2nd chamber


3 rads. one in 2nd chamber. With an itx mobo. there's room for a bottom rad. making it 4 in total.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Thanks for the info trento. Be careful with negative pressure though if you have too much exhaust.

Soprohero I also noticed a change while stalking on evga website







however I read once on this thread that somebody had a 121mm card (height of course), and with cables it was about 136mm, resulting in a slight push on the side panel.
FTW being 129 might be already better, but it may push the height clearance needed to around 144mm, that being way to wide









Eventually if the evga power link adaptor is around 5-7mm wide, it could fit, but still it might push the panel a bit...

*EDIT:*
I compared:


Spoiler: This picture







and measured real length pin size, that is 0,8cm. Showing 0,7cm on the picture, that means the height of the EVGA power link is 1,03mm if my calculation is right. This push the total height of the FTW to 129+10=139

139 might still push strongly against the panel, unless somebody can show a setup with this height, I wouldn't risk it


----------



## LocutusH

I still dont see any good airflow scenario. All i see on these pictures is pure chaos.

1. Picture: That config just pulls air out randomly, and as intake, we can call any opening thats left. How could this be optimal? No way. Air loops, dust being sucked in, etc...
2. Picture: Some air in on the front, some air out on the top, but all other places left blank to pull or push air out... Again, no toughts wasted for airflow at all. And we dont see how the rad is fitted in the second compartment. Either way, as intake, or exhaust, it doesnt matter, it cant be optimal, as described previously. That "it fits" is not a final conclusion, there are other factors too.
3. Picture: Again, rad in the secont chamber, cant be good for anything. The rad in front of the gpus is also cramped, no airflow at all. The only intake air the case gets, is heated by the cpu rad, and that is pulled out in a loop 4cm's from the intake... No cold air intake at all.

Witch such chaotic setups, your only option is to leave the Air 240 on top of your desk, with all sides exposed to open air, and halfway protected from dust it could suck in.
But again, i see what you are trying to say. It can _fit_ a lot of things. But there are still only a few good cooling setups, where every cooler can perform optimally, and both chambers get good airflow too.


----------



## LocutusH

Quick comparsion pic between FE and FTW...


No way the FTW could fit this case imho


----------



## itsJim4d

So I'm in the process of building my air240.

I initially put an H75 cooler in there but the pump is way too loud it sounds like a fridge. So while I RMA that and not risk getting another dodgy water cooler I may go for an air cooler.

Has anyone managed to fit a "be quiet! Dark Rock TF" in their air240?

I understand there is actually about 130mm of clearance to fit an air cooler but im having trouble understanding which dimensions is which dimension in terms of this case
Scan reckons: 140 x 108.8 x 162.6 mm (WxHxD)

is the height coming off of the MB so 108.8?

Cheers


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Quick comparsion pic between FE and FTW...
> 
> 
> No way the FTW could fit this case imho


That is the EVGA Classified and not the FTW. You can tell by the red mesh. And from reports I've seen, the classified is bigger than the FTW. The FTW and the hybrid are suppose to be identical in size tho,


----------



## A5T4R07H

Just found an interesting topic on corsair's forum.

Someone claims the XFX 290 DD fits in the air 240. This card is 143mm high quoting the manufacturer's website. But on the forum they say this value is in fact including a 20mm clearance for power cables.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=132333

What do you guys think? It's confusing.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsJim4d*
> 
> So I'm in the process of building my air240.
> 
> I initially put an H75 cooler in there but the pump is way too loud it sounds like a fridge. So while I RMA that and not risk getting another dodgy water cooler I may go for an air cooler.
> 
> Has anyone managed to fit a "be quiet! Dark Rock TF" in their air240?
> 
> I understand there is actually about 130mm of clearance to fit an air cooler but im having trouble understanding which dimensions is which dimension in terms of this case
> Scan reckons: 140 x 108.8 x 162.6 mm (WxHxD)
> 
> is the height coming off of the MB so 108.8?
> 
> Cheers


I would encourage you, to go for an air cooler asap.. i had 3 units of the H75, and RMA-ed all of them because of crackling bubbles.
No problems whatsoever with my NH-U9S ever since.

The cooler you mentioned is 108.8mm high without top fan, and 130.8mm with top fan, according to the tweaktown review. So even if you can fit it with top fan, it could not pull air, because the window is so close. Or you use it with only bottom fan. In this case, i think the NH-C14S is a better choice. Or if you dont want to mix up your airflow, then the U9S.


----------



## itsJim4d

Thanks,

Ive now RMA'd the H75 and risked the "be quiet! Dark Rock TF" hopefully it fits. I'll get back to you all on temps and if its too restricted. I could always cut an exaust hole in the panel l:coolsmile

NH-U9S was my second choice but while the performance of the fans are super sexy they are super ugly (to me).


----------



## thedumpap

LocutusH what fan setup do you have in your air 240?
You seem to be wise about these kinds of things. Looked at your build but could just see the air cooler and reference card.
Can you take more pictures or something, thanks!








Preordered the GIGABYTE GTX 1080 G1 by the way. What would be the best fan setup for that card? ( i have enough fans lying around dont worry).
So plan is:
Noctua NH-D9L (current air cooler, love it)
GIGABYTE GTX 1080 G1 (preordered)
What fan setup should i use? Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## LocutusH

This is my setup
Front intake (2x120mm GT's), rear exhaust, plain simple airflow. With a twist at the M.2 SSD at the left side, to create some flow there too. (doesnt bring much)


Bottom chamber:

What cant be seen here is an intake 120mm, in front of the psu. And the exhaust fan behind the ssd/hdd is also a noctua meanwhile. Their temps never go above 32°C.

All fans running between 800-1200 controlled from the max8gene.


----------



## thedumpap

Thats a lot of fans!
Would two front intake fans and a bottom exhaust fan(under gpu) be okay?


----------



## itsJim4d

Since I have now currently given up on watercooling and binned the idea of a sea hawk I am also buying GIGABYTE GTX 1080 G1,

What orientation is your case? I have 2 front intake fans and will have 1-2 exhaust on the top depending if i cut a hole in the window for the CPU. The gigabyte will draw heat upwards when under load so if you can fit fans on the bottom your probably better off putting more intakes letting cool air rush up over the card and out the top of the case.

I think a good rule of thumb is more intake than exhaust to keep a positive pressure in the case, it should help keep dust out

If you have it on the window top orientation then I haven't really thought about that sorry


----------



## Firewarior84

New here so hi. Just built my first computer with the corsair air 240. Haven't bought a graphics card yet as I'm waiting on getting a 1080. What 1080 would work best in this case? I have a itx mobo and a h100igtx cooler installed. Is it possible to go with a msi seahawk or would a fan style gpu work just as well if not better or should it be blower?


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I still dont see any good airflow scenario. All i see on these pictures is pure chaos.
> 
> 1. Picture: That config just pulls air out randomly, and as intake, we can call any opening thats left. How could this be optimal? No way. Air loops, dust being sucked in, etc...
> 2. Picture: Some air in on the front, some air out on the top, but all other places left blank to pull or push air out... Again, no toughts wasted for airflow at all. And we dont see how the rad is fitted in the second compartment. Either way, as intake, or exhaust, it doesnt matter, it cant be optimal, as described previously. That "it fits" is not a final conclusion, there are other factors too.
> 3. Picture: Again, rad in the secont chamber, cant be good for anything. The rad in front of the gpus is also cramped, no airflow at all. The only intake air the case gets, is heated by the cpu rad, and that is pulled out in a loop 4cm's from the intake... No cold air intake at all.
> 
> Witch such chaotic setups, your only option is to leave the Air 240 on top of your desk, with all sides exposed to open air, and halfway protected from dust it could suck in.
> But again, i see what you are trying to say. It can _fit_ a lot of things. But there are still only a few good cooling setups, where every cooler can perform optimally, and both chambers get good airflow too.


I'm getting better temps. You're getting better airflow.

What's the end goal? Better airflow or better temps.

One must remember the purpose of better airflow is to get better temps. Simple as that.

With liquid cooling, airflow is not as important except to the rads.

The 2nd chamber fits a rad. I don't have the pics but the 2nd chamber is pretty huge to house all the cables plus radiator. Corsair designed this case for it.

Btw, Euro is coming. What's the objective for each team? To win the tournament or to play the most beautiful football? I think u get the drift.


----------



## trento

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Thanks for the info trento. Be careful with negative pressure though if you have too much exhaust.
> 
> Soprohero I also noticed a change while stalking on evga website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however I read once on this thread that somebody had a 121mm card (height of course), and with cables it was about 136mm, resulting in a slight push on the side panel.
> FTW being 129 might be already better, but it may push the height clearance needed to around 144mm, that being way to wide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually if the evga power link adaptor is around 5-7mm wide, it could fit, but still it might push the panel a bit...
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I compared:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and measured real length pin size, that is 0,8cm. Showing 0,7cm on the picture, that means the height of the EVGA power link is 1,03mm if my calculation is right. This push the total height of the FTW to 129+10=139
> 
> 139 might still push strongly against the panel, unless somebody can show a setup with this height, I wouldn't risk it


The 3rd exhaust near the rear is not need. It was done for aesthetics.

The GPU exhaust can be mounted at the top. And the CPU AIO rad placed as front intake. I can also add another intake fan at the front.

This makes just 3 fans, 2 intakes, one exhaust.

Do note the AIO route is not the nicest looking. It's basically a liquid cooling route without the 'custom'. But of course u get what u pay for. A custom loop would cost at least 3 times the price and not forgetting 3 times the effort.

As far as temps are concerned, it's not a bad deal at all. I don't think I need to stress the lower temps any further as all the data from AIO coolers CPU and GPU are out there. And more so the GPU noise from a hybrid is definitely much much lower under load.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Can anybody confirm the space between the top of the pcie bracket and the window?

I started to measure cards on this basis, much more reliable.



It seems that room is around 2,5cm.

Room needed for the following cards:
- SC: 0,80cm higher than the bracket (+ room for cables) (approx like the picture above)
- FTW: 1,75cm higher than the bracket (+ room for cables)
- Classified: 3,25cm higher than the bracket (+ room for cables)


----------



## Lordsteve666

So my build is officially dead. Worked fine last night running GTA V then this morning nothing on the monitor.
Tried different monitor cables, onboard graphics, using VGA instead of DVI, tried using alternative monitor...nothing.
I'm pretty certain it's not the monitor or the GPU as the problem occurs without them hooked up. Swapped about the RAM too in case I had a faulty stick but still nothing
Even tried to reset the cmos to see if that would help, nothing.
So it's either the PSU, motherboard or some other problem. I'm really annoyed as it was running perfectly for a year with no signs of problems. Even worse I can't afford either replacement part for at least a couple of months.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordsteve666*
> 
> So my build is officially dead. Worked fine last night running GTA V then this morning nothing on the monitor.
> Tried different monitor cables, onboard graphics, using VGA instead of DVI, tried using alternative monitor...nothing.
> I'm pretty certain it's not the monitor or the GPU as the problem occurs without them hooked up. Swapped about the RAM too in case I had a faulty stick but still nothing
> Even tried to reset the cmos to see if that would help, nothing.
> So it's either the PSU, motherboard or some other problem. I'm really annoyed as it was running perfectly for a year with no signs of problems. Even worse I can't afford either replacement part for at least a couple of months.


Sorry to hear, do you get any orange or red led's on the motherboard? I know some have red led's which light up in relevant parts of the mobo if there has been a failure.


----------



## Lordsteve666

No it has not leds at all on my board and no built in speaker so no beep codes or anything. Annoyingly I had a spare speaker a few months back and threw it away as is never used it in about 10 yrs!
So basically I have no way to know what's wrong and no spares to test if it's mobo or PSU. Not a good day!


----------



## thedumpap

Try the paperclip test, it might give a small indication as to whether fan or motherboard is dead.


----------



## Soprohero

So I managed to be one of the few to grab the Asus 1080 Strix on newegg a few hours ago. I will post results for you all on how it fits. I better ******* hope it fits fine tho lol.

Edit: It will be here Wednesday for me.


----------



## Raiden8816

Hello all,

I am new to the forums, I've built my first desktop late last year, but never really used it too much or pushed it. This past month, I have the "fire" lit again and have been experimenting with overclocking for the first time. Thus far, I have OC the 4690K to 4.2GHz and my Vengeance 16GB to 1600MHz. My biggest thing is that I want to optimize the airflow in this case. I am using the stock H100i 120mm fans setup for pulling air. Then I have two NF-F12 on the other side of the H100i for pushing. The 3rd NF-12 is on the top of the case for exhaust, and the fourth NF-12 is pulling cold air onto the GTX 970 - although I am not sure if this is helping at all, I can always change it to exhaust air.

Tonight I will give MSI Afterburner a go. At the time of this post with running games the GTX970 gets to 73* C after a good hour of gaming and stays constant. That's with all the fans on max, except for the graphics card itself. I will see how the temps fair with the usage of Afterburner to control the fans.

Below are the parts I used for my build back in September of last year.

CPU
Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core (O.C. to 4.2GHz)

CPU COOLER
Corsair H100i GTX 70.7 CFM Liquid

MOTHERBOARD
ASRock Z97M Pro4 Micro ATX LGA1150

MEMORY
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 x2 (O.C. to 1600 versus 1333, unclear if that is a true OC)

STORAGE
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5" SSD (OS)
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" SSD (Games)

VIDEO CARD
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB (Reference Blower Style)

CASE
Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower

POWER SUPPLY
EVGA 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX

CASE FAN
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm x4
Noctua NF-A8 PWM 32.7 CFM 80mm x2


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> Hey I don't know if anyone has responded to you yet, but I just installed the Corsair SF600 in the Air 240 and the cabling doesn't reach for the motherboard plug. And if the PP05 cables are even shorter, nah they won't make it.


Thanks for the response. Looks like the cables on the SF600 are 300mm (11.8"), so the cables I have are slightly longer, but not by much.


----------



## jaxstorX

Hi,

New here and looking to build a water cooled 1070 GTX build in this case.

I know there have been a couple of posts on this point with people saying a Predator 240 wouldn't fit due to the max 360mm length inside the case (GPU + clearance).

But for example a 1070 GTX at 266.7 + Predator 240 at 68mm would be well within the 360mm clearance?

Cheers!

Edit: Tried to model on sketchup


----------



## A5T4R07H

Well 270 + 70 + 25 (fan) = 365mm

Unless you use slim fans or mod the front of the case for pushing the rad further, i'm afraid it's not going to fit :/


----------



## 0ldChicken

predator is 68mm with 25mm fans on it already. I dont see why it wouldn't fit other than maybe the hole spacing for the radiator mounting, but that could be worked around


----------



## Beer40oz

Hi everyone. Will the GIGABYTE Radeon R9 390 fit this case?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125792

The power PCI-E cables worry me.

I'll post pics once it is done.

Thanks!


----------



## thedumpap

Would the GTX 1070 Palit GAMEROCK fit in the Air 240?
http://www.palit.com/palit/vgapro.php?id=2634&lang=en&pn=NE51070T15P2-1041G&tab=sp
It seems huge?


----------



## A5T4R07H

0ldchicken, sorry my bad, indeed if fan is included in the width, then it will fit without a doubt. I just worked on mine last night, I have a push pull on a h100i + 270mm gpu, that is a length of 350mm long, and it fits.

Dumpap, unfortunately it wont. The 980Ti though will fit, because the edge of the PCB is "shrinked" and power connectors don't need extra room on their 980ti version. However their PCB for the 1070/1080 doesn't have this smaller edge and power connectors will need extra room, as it is already 133-134mm high, then it can't fit :/


----------



## tiptop

Hello, Im new here

My question is, should I buy the Gtx 1070 FE or wait for the custom designs? Cant wait







I Think the GTX 1070 gonna be too loud in my Corsair Air 240. Can someone with experience tell me how loud the 1070 FE gets in a case and what the max. temperature for this card is, thanks.


----------



## LocutusH

These reference coolers are not loud. There are plenty of reviews that prove this.
I have the 980 ref, and no problems. The 1070's reference cooler is more or less the same, while the power consumption and therefore the temperatures are lower. These usually let the card reach 80°C, but that wont matter, since it exhausts all the heat to the rear.


----------



## 1977xc

In my ongoing quest to get my Air 240 airflow optimised (while waiting for some 1070 releases and proof about which will fit) I just came across an interesting old article on Silent PC Review http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1430-page9.html

Has anyone experimented with removing dust filters and GPU temps? You can read about my setup on page 259 of this thread. Away from home for a while so still havent had a chance to reverse my fans (switch to top intake and front AIO exhaust) but thought this info might be handy to share.

Hoping Strix 1070 will fit... prefer the old EVGA ACX cooler look, but if Strix doesnt fit i might have to go with EVGA ACX 1070. Might be able to afford 1440p upgrade soon by giving GTX 1080 a miss (seems 1080 is for 4K and i would prefer 1440p with higher FPS).


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1977xc*
> 
> In my ongoing quest to get my Air 240 airflow optimised (while waiting for some 1070 releases and proof about which will fit) I just came across an interesting old article on Silent PC Review http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1430-page9.html
> 
> Has anyone experimented with removing dust filters and GPU temps? You can read about my setup on page 259 of this thread. Away from home for a while so still havent had a chance to reverse my fans (switch to top intake and front AIO exhaust) but thought this info might be handy to share.
> 
> Hoping Strix 1070 will fit... prefer the old EVGA ACX cooler look, but if Strix doesnt fit i might have to go with EVGA ACX 1070. Might be able to afford 1440p upgrade soon by giving GTX 1080 a miss (seems 1080 is for 4K and i would prefer 1440p with higher FPS).


I used to use dust filters, then I thought about how much effort I put in to get a few degrees temp drop and I pretty much always go without now. I haven't recorded a before and after but it made a difference. When I got my air 240 I immediately removed the plastic "filters". Things get dusty a bit quicker but nothing a quick blast of canned air/datavac can't fix.


----------



## thedumpap

Will the GTX 1070 Gainward Phoenix fit? It's 133mm


----------



## Simonzi

So, I got my 240 in the other day, and started transplanting all my parts. Get to my video card, and Asus GTX 780 DirectCU II, and... It won't fit. Quite a bit too tall. Ended up just grabbing an EVGA GTX 780TI with the ACX cooler, which is much shorter. Selling my 780 so the out of pocket cost isn't too bad, and it will hold me over until later in the year when I upgrade to (more than likely) a 1070.

@thedumpap - Looking at images, I highly doubt that card will fit.


----------



## rjeftw

About to be joining the club, had a couple questions... Ordering Asrock Z170M Extreme 4, 6700k, Team Group DDR4. Recycling my MSI 980Ti Gaming, which from what I have seen is too wide to fit in the case, but I also ordered a Kraken G10 w/ a H55. Will I have any issues with the msi card without its original heatsink? Probably grabbing a H100iV2 for my CPU, instead of re-using my H70. Planning on using Corsair SP120s on the AIOs.

Was considering the Thermaltake Core V21 if the Air 240 won't do the job. Don't want to pull the trigger on the case just yet without asking a few questions.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Hi rjeftw,

Be careful with rads. With mATX motherboards you may only fit 1x240 or 2x120 in the front. The top and the bottom will not have enough clearance for rads + fans.

The only place where you can fit a 120mm rad with already a 240mm in there, is in the other compartiment. And the only way to place it there without modding the case is to make the tubes go through the wall before you mount the WB on the gpu

Alternatively, you can go for a simple 120mm rad for the cpu, and mount the 2 rads + fans on the front. One in push/pull, the other one in push.


----------



## LocutusH

What if i would cool a 1070 like gpu, by full cover block, and a 2x80mm radiator behind the cpu?
Do you guys think it could be good enough, so that the fans also dont need to be too loud?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Hybrid GPU finally ? ^^
IMHO, 80mm fans are super loud and not so efficient..

I just finished building my rig last night. for fans I have :
- 2x Arctic 80mm F8 PWM (rear)
- 7x Thermaltake Riings PWM (4 front, 2 top, 1 bottom)

The 2x 80mm are louder at 75% than the 7x 120mm at 100%. And when I check with my hand, I can't feel any exhaust behind.

Here is a pic of the rig:


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1977xc*
> 
> In my ongoing quest to get my Air 240 airflow optimised (while waiting for some 1070 releases and proof about which will fit) I just came across an interesting old article on Silent PC Review http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1430-page9.html
> 
> Has anyone experimented with removing dust filters and GPU temps? You can read about my setup on page 259 of this thread. Away from home for a while so still havent had a chance to reverse my fans (switch to top intake and front AIO exhaust) but thought this info might be handy to share.


Removed them as well and never looked back. Personally I think the best thing with out the filters is that the case fans can run quite a bit slower and quieter for the same cooling effect.
Unfortunately as long as the GPU is aircooled and going towards full load.. it still the loudest thing by far, so then it matters a lot less - especially in the Air 240 because it's so open.

I haven't tested this extensively yet, but I also noticed how much non-pressure optimised fans suffer in performance when having with just the resistance from grills and filters. You may want to have a look at that too if you're experimenting. I'm currently do a watercooled build in the Define S and tried case fans to feed my pressure fans (all exhaust) but that had litterally no effect. The pressure fans just dictate everything (EK Vardars at 400-600rpm, nearly inaudible).


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Hybrid GPU finally ? ^^
> IMHO, 80mm fans are super loud and not so efficient..
> ...


No, i was just thinking of a way not to obstruct airflow on intake side.

Btw i used Arctic F8 Pro fans, where the frame is flexible. They were pretty quiet at 1000 rpm. Now i use Noctua A8 fans, and they are even more quiet (between 800-1200 too).
You dont need to run exhaust fans at high rpm's, since its better to have positive pressure inside. The question is of course, how fast they would need to run, if there is a radiator also.


----------



## rjeftw

Maybe I'll just grab the H55 and see if I can fit it with my H70. Any reason you can do both in push/pull configuration?

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Hi rjeftw,
> 
> Be careful with rads. With mATX motherboards you may only fit 1x240 or 2x120 in the front. The top and the bottom will not have enough clearance for rads + fans.
> 
> The only place where you can fit a 120mm rad with already a 240mm in there, is in the other compartiment. And the only way to place it there without modding the case is to make the tubes go through the wall before you mount the WB on the gpu
> 
> Alternatively, you can go for a simple 120mm rad for the cpu, and mount the 2 rads + fans on the front. One in push/pull, the other one in push.


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjeftw*
> 
> Maybe I'll just grab the H55 and see if I can fit it with my H70. Any reason you can do both in push/pull configuration?


These may give you some ideas...
Courtesy of Corsair







:

Courtesy of OCNers:


----------



## DoktorDentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> So I managed to be one of the few to grab the Asus 1080 Strix on newegg a few hours ago. I will post results for you all on how it fits. I better ******* hope it fits fine tho lol.
> 
> Edit: It will be here Wednesday for me.


Anything new and/or exciting to tell us? ;-)


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> Anything new and/or exciting to tell us? ;-)


Just looked at the tracking, it arrived this morning. But I'm at work atm. So I'll let you guys know in about 5-6 hours from this post.


----------



## Soprohero

Alright just got done installing the 1080 STRIX into the case. And it fits! The card was tough to put in length wise, I had to remove the cpu cooler radiator first which was a slight pain in the ass. And because of how tall the card is, I cant fit one nzxt hue+ strip along the back wall, which is also kind of annoying. And the power connectors will def need to be bent and pushed up against the window panel. Im not quite happy with how i have the cables positioned atm so I will prob adjust that in a bit or maybe gets some fancy red ones.

But if you want the card to fit in this case, it surely will fit! Havent tested it at all yet and wanted to get some better pics. But I'm in a rush atm tho I really wanted to give you guys an update before I left, so I hope this helps some people!


----------



## DoktorDentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> Alright just got done installing the 1080 STRIX into the case. And it fits! The card was tough to put in length wise, I had to remove the cpu cooler radiator first which was a slight pain in the ass. And because of how tall the card is, I cant fit one nzxt hue+ strip along the back wall, which is also kind of annoying. And the power connectors will def need to be bent and pushed up against the window panel. Im not quite happy with how i have the cables positioned atm so I will prob adjust that in a bit or maybe gets some fancy red ones.
> 
> But if you want the card to fit in this case, it surely will fit! Havent tested it at all yet and wanted to get some better pics. But I'm in a rush atm tho I really wanted to give you guys an update before I left, so I hope this helps some people!


Thank you for your feedback - that's the confirmation I've been waiting for (=no pre-order cancellation necessary ;-).

Did you have problems with the holding bracket at the top? And my second concern is the water cooler tubing...you seem to have the Corsair Hydro 100i GTX as well, right?

By the way, concerning the power connectors, isn't there anything like a "right-angle adapter" we could use?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Nice ! How hot does it run in burn test ?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> By the way, concerning the power connectors, isn't there anything like a "right-angle adapter" we could use?


EVGA is about to release the Power Link adapter, a 90° part you plug in the power connectors and redirects on the side of the card. It should measure approx 1,1cm high.


----------



## DoktorDentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> EVGA is about to release the Power Link adapter, a 90° part you plug in the power connectors and redirects on the side of the card. It should measure approx 1,1cm high.


Thanks, I already saw this in some Computex coverage, however, I would have to discard the ASUS Strix due to its power connectors, leading to the EVGA GTX 1080 Superclocked (or FTW?) as alternatives


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> Thanks, I already saw this in some Computex coverage, however, I would have to discard the ASUS Strix due to its power connectors, leading to the EVGA GTX 1080 Superclocked (or FTW?) as alternatives


FTW unfortunately won't fit









The SC is however indeed the sweet spot for us, especially for those who use push pull rad in the front ^^

For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :

- Inno3D iChill X3
- Inno3D iChill X4
- Evga SC
- Asus Strix
- Gigabyte G1
- MSI Sea Hawk

Those ones won't fit :
- Evga Hybrid
- Evga FTW
- Evga Classified
- MSI Gaming X
- MSI Armor X
- Palit Super Jetstream
- Gainward Phoenix


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> Alright just got done installing the 1080 STRIX....


Where does all the heat from the gpu go?


----------



## eforbes

I do prefer cards with the plugs on the end.


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> Thank you for your feedback - that's the confirmation I've been waiting for (=no pre-order cancellation necessary ;-).
> 
> Did you have problems with the holding bracket at the top? And my second concern is the water cooler tubing...you seem to have the Corsair Hydro 100i GTX as well, right?
> 
> By the way, concerning the power connectors, isn't there anything like a "right-angle adapter" we could use?


I have the h100i v2. Not sure what the differences are between that and the GTX version tho.

Not really a problem with the holding bracket, just a tight fit and u need to wiggle the gpu around a bit to get it down in the right place. But once it's in, it fits perfectly and doesn't obstruct anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Where does all the heat from the gpu go?


Just the single 120mm as exhaust on the top. The rest seems to trickle out on its own in the rear a bit.

With some slight overclocking, I am getting 75'C at 75% fan speed underload.

Considering putting 2 fans at the bottom as intake facing the gpu, any idea of how much of an impact that will have on temps?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> I have the h100i v2. Not sure what the differences are between that and the GTX version tho.
> 
> Not really a problem with the holding bracket, just a tight fit and u need to wiggle the gpu around a bit to get it down in the right place. But once it's in, it fits perfectly and doesn't obstruct anything.
> 
> Just the single 120mm as exhaust on the top. The rest seems to trickle out on its own in the rear a bit.
> 
> With some slight overclocking, I am getting 75'C at 75% fan speed underload.
> 
> Considering putting 2 fans at the bottom as intake facing the gpu, any idea of how much of an impact that will have on temps?


How does it get to the exhaust fan on the other side? There is no room above, and almost also none in front of the gpu...


----------



## DashKingpin

Will the gigabyte gtx 1070 gaming 1 fit in a 240 with a h100i v2 at the front? Wanting to preorder but afraid I won't be able to get it cleared inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> FTW unfortunately won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC is however indeed the sweet spot for us, especially for those who use push pull rad in the front ^^
> 
> For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
> 
> - Inno3D iChill X3
> - Inno3D iChill X4
> - Evga SC
> - Asus Strix
> - Gigabyte G1
> - MSI Sea Hawk
> 
> Those ones won't fit :
> - Evga Hybrid
> - Evga FTW
> - Evga Classified
> - MSI Gaming X
> - MSI Armor X
> - Palit Super Jetstream
> - Gainward Phoenix


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DashKingpin*
> 
> Will the gigabyte gtx 1070 gaming 1 fit in a 240 with a h100i v2 at the front? Wanting to preorder but afraid I won't be able to get it cleared inside.


It will fit if you stick with push OR pull configuration, and it will be a tight fit : 300 + 30 + 25 is 355mm length needed, meaning you will have approx 5mm clearance between the g1 and the radiator... (or the fan)

Edit: With such few space, I would place a fan on the gpu side, radiator on the front side.


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> How does it get to the exhaust fan on the other side? There is no room above, and almost also none in front of the gpu...


I never meant that it goes to the rear compartment where the psu/storage/and cables are. The heat just goes through the single 120mm on the right side of the pic I took. And it naturally seems to be trickling out from the back from where the 80mm fans could go, but I dont want them. I could fit another 120mm up top, but I would need to remove the harddrive cage and pass the CPU power cable through the hole there, then I can get a second fan up there.

Edit: Also I don't usually keep the case laid flat horizontally, it's usually vertical. I just took a pic of how I had it when I finished assembly. But I kind of like the look if it being horizontal, but gonna look at it for a bit and see what orientation I like better.

Edit 2: Ok I think I get what you were trying to say now, my b. The heat must find its way from the front and the side of the card between the radiator I guess. Because when I put my hand on where I have the exhaust, I am def feeling the hot air, as well as hot air on the back. I agree it's not much room, but it's working fine. I had the 1080 FE in this build before I got the Strix, and the strix is running cooler and quieter so no complaints here.


----------



## CayuKid

Hi everyone. Now that specs have been released, I'm having a horrible time trying to figure out if the Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme will fit in this case.

The card size, according to the official product page is:
H=55 L=295 W=111 mm

(see: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#sp)

Would it fit? I can't find the GPU HxLxW maximums anywhere for the air240.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CayuKid*
> 
> Hi everyone. Now that specs have been released, I'm having a horrible time trying to figure out if the Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme will fit in this case.
> 
> The card size, according to the official product page is:
> H=55 L=295 W=111 mm
> 
> (see: http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5920#sp)
> 
> Would it fit? I can't find the GPU HxLxW maximums anywhere for the air240.


You should be totally fine unless you've got a massive rad and/or fans in push pull.
I ran a Windforce 970 (L=297 W=114 mm) and 980 Xtreme (L=287 W=134) in there together with an H105 (38mm+25mm for the fan)

Your total clearance is 360mm for card + clearance + cooling
Width is about 134mm.. but power connectors could be an issue

Here's my old setup with the 980Ti / H105


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> I never meant that it goes to the rear compartment where the psu/storage/and cables are. The heat just goes through the single 120mm on the right side of the pic I took. And it naturally seems to be trickling out from the back from where the 80mm fans could go, but I dont want them. I could fit another 120mm up top, but I would need to remove the harddrive cage and pass the CPU power cable through the hole there, then I can get a second fan up there.
> 
> Edit: Also I don't usually keep the case laid flat horizontally, it's usually vertical. I just took a pic of how I had it when I finished assembly. But I kind of like the look if it being horizontal, but gonna look at it for a bit and see what orientation I like better.
> 
> Edit 2: Ok I think I get what you were trying to say now, my b. The heat must find its way from the front and the side of the card between the radiator I guess. Because when I put my hand on where I have the exhaust, I am def feeling the hot air, as well as hot air on the back. I agree it's not much room, but it's working fine. I had the 1080 FE in this build before I got the Strix, and the strix is running cooler and quieter so no complaints here.


And how are your other temps, for things that are beside the gpu? Do you have an m.2 ssd under it, for example? Or the PCH temp, or the CPU temp?


----------



## DoktorDentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> You should be totally fine unless you've got a massive rad and/or fans in push pull.
> I ran a Windforce 970 (L=297 W=114 mm) and 980 Xtreme (L=287 W=134) in there together with an H105 (38mm+25mm for the fan)


Yup, I ran the latter setup as well (980 Ti Xtreme Gaming with H100i GTX) and I can confirm that it fits, while the power connectors needed to be bent quite a bit and touched the side/top panel of the case.

However, I can't believe the specs for the new GTX 1080 Xtreme - the width just doesn't make sense (the middle top section even seems "higher" than before)!


----------



## Yogafire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> FTW unfortunately won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC is however indeed the sweet spot for us, especially for those who use push pull rad in the front ^^
> 
> For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
> 
> - Inno3D iChill X3
> - Inno3D iChill X4
> - Evga SC
> - Asus Strix
> - Gigabyte G1
> - MSI Sea Hawk
> 
> Those ones won't fit :
> - Evga Hybrid
> - Evga FTW
> - Evga Classified
> - MSI Gaming X
> - MSI Armor X
> - Palit Super Jetstream
> - Gainward Phoenix


I've got an EVGA Micro 2 mobo and really wanted the EVGA 1080 FTW, but have opted for the SC to be safe. Has anyone tried the FTW? Would the new 90degree connector not help or is it a lost cause?
I'm a **** and really want that damn RGB lighting and am gutted they've increased the card height...


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yogafire*
> 
> I've got an EVGA Micro 2 mobo and really wanted the EVGA 1080 FTW, but have opted for the SC to be safe. Has anyone tried the FTW? Would the new 90degree connector not help or is it a lost cause?
> I'm a **** and really want that damn RGB lighting and am gutted they've increased the card height...


Yes it's a shame ftw is now much taller. It is supposed to be 129mm high, even with the evga power link, it would be 140.0 mm, and we already know the limit with power connectors that is approx 133-134mm (that still touches the glass)

I wouldn't even bother ^^

You can still mod the glass or change the case though







if you really want the ftw.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Yes it's a shame ftw is now much taller. It is supposed to be 129mm high, even with the evga power link, it would be 140.0 mm, and we already know the limit with power connectors that is approx 133-134mm (that still touches the glass)
> 
> I wouldn't even bother ^^
> 
> You can still mod the glass or change the case though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you really want the ftw.


Does anyone like the design on the ACX 3 cooler? I think it looks cheap and horrible, I was going with EVGA for my gpu upgrade but not the ACX 3 design, wish we could have ACX 2 back.


----------



## Yogafire

C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Yes it's a shame ftw is now much taller. It is supposed to be 129mm high, even with the evga power link, it would be 140.0 mm, and we already know the limit with power connectors that is approx 133-134mm (that still touches the glass)
> 
> I wouldn't even bother ^^
> 
> You can still mod the glass or change the case though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you really want the ftw.


Thanks for confirming - really appreciate that.
Don't particularly fancy modding the case TBH, hence why I went for the SC... Back ordered with OCUK and was due in today, but now shelved till next Friday.
Sticking with a trusty 970 for now... ?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Does anyone like the design on the ACX 3 cooler? I think it looks cheap and horrible, I was going with EVGA for my gpu upgrade but not the ACX 3 design, wish we could have ACX 2 back.


I LOVE the ACX 3.0 design









Actually the only reason why I am not buying a 980Ti FTW instead...

Perf-wise, do you think a 980Ti FTW OCed is able to tickle a 1070 SC OCed ?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> I LOVE the ACX 3.0 design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the only reason why I am not buying a 980Ti FTW instead...
> 
> Perf-wise, do you think a 980Ti FTW OCed is able to tickle a 1070 SC OCed ?


Fair dos! I am amazed how the founders edition is cheaper than the third party editions...

Seeing the 1070 stock is quicker than a titan x I wouldnt of thought that a 980ti OC could tickle or beat a 1070 OC but I guess it depends on the level of OC.


----------



## CayuKid

Hey guys,

I had gigabyte take a physical card and measure it (Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme)

H = 57mm (including the " X" shape brace height on the card.
L = 290mm\
W = 123mm (including the extra upper portion of the GPU heatsink and the "Xtreme Gaming LED display on the card)

Will this fit in the case?


----------



## LocutusH

If its really 123mm wide, it would fit. But i have my doubts, that it has been measured correctly... seems much higher than that.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CayuKid*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I had gigabyte take a physical card and measure it (Gigabyte 1080 Xtreme)
> H = 57mm (including the " X" shape brace height on the card.
> L = 290mm\
> W = 123mm (including the extra upper portion of the GPU heatsink and the "Xtreme Gaming LED display on the card)
> Will this fit in the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> If its really 123mm wide, it would fit. But i have my doubts, that it has been measured correctly... seems much higher than that.


Guys I just made measurements on 4 cards and found out that indeed as locutus says, they mustn't have measured correctly. It is too tall.

Instead of measuring the whole card, I just measure the distance between the top of the PCI bracket and the top of the card on straight photos, and then measure ratios to get the real values. This way we have a reliable scale with of course, a small incertitude.

*A PCI bracket height is 120mm. Meaning the distance from top of the card to top of the bracket is:
- 2,88cm for the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming
- 0,96cm for the EVGA Superclocked (+ cables)
- 2,33cm for the EVGA FTW (+ cables)
- 2,48cm for the Asus Strix*

And I also measured maximum height in our Air 240 case, that is 3,0cm - 0,5cm of glass = *2,5cm*
As the measurement for the strix was confirmed by Soprohero who made his 1080 strix fit in the case, I assume we can say with 99% certitude that the others are correct.

I am working on a full dimensions list for 1070/1080 cards and will post it as soon as it's finished, This way we may have a sort of bible for what GPUs really fit









_*EDIT: Maybe Soprohero can measure the real distance on his Strix so we can compare with my estimation !*_

-


----------



## octiny

Will be doing a GTX 1080 SLI/X99 build with the Air 240 in the next 1-2 weeks.

Looking forward to joining the club! My Air 540 has treated me well.


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> And how are your other temps, for things that are beside the gpu? Do you have an m.2 ssd under it, for example? Or the PCH temp, or the CPU temp?


I don't have an m.2 ssd. Just an 850 evo in the back compartment which stays at about 40'C. The rest of the temps have been the same as when I had the FE in here actually. In the CAM software it has 5 temperature probes showing on the motherboard section and none of those get above 50'C. Usually hovers around 30'C for the most part. I have an i7 6700k which is overclocked to 4.5Ghz and that has maxed at 55'C so far.


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> _*EDIT: Maybe Soprohero can measure the real distance on his Strix so we can compare with my estimation !*_
> 
> -


On vacation this weekend but I'll measure the distance from the top of the card to the top of the io plate when I get back on Monday.

Also to note, that this card is a perfect fit now that I think about it more. Another 2-3mm and the pci-E holder clip on the side would not have been able to close completely. Not the biggest deal and that prob could be modded tho I guess. Also I adjusted how I had the power connectors hooked up and now it looks much neater and the panel closes a lot better now to. I still reccomend flatter more flexy connectors tho if you really want zero push back on the panel, but as of right now I'm pretty satisfied with the fit.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Will be doing a GTX 1080 SLI/X99 build with the Air 240 in the next 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Looking forward to joining the club! My Air 540 has treated me well.


Are you going blower style 1080 to keep the cooling with SLI in check? Or other plans for that?


----------



## CayuKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> On vacation this weekend but I'll measure the distance from the top of the card to the top of the io plate when I get back on Monday.
> 
> Also to note, that this card is a perfect fit now that I think about it more. Another 2-3mm and the pci-E holder clip on the side would not have been able to close completely. Not the biggest deal and that prob could be modded tho I guess. Also I adjusted how I had the power connectors hooked up and now it looks much neater and the panel closes a lot better now to. I still reccomend flatter more flexy connectors tho if you really want zero push back on the panel, but as of right now I'm pretty satisfied with the fit.


Hi Soprohero, were you able to measure the distance? My Gigabyte Xtreme is arriving tomorrow and there's no way I'm opening the box unless I know it's going to fit (Newegg return policy is pretty strict).

I asked gigabyte's technical support for the same measurement of the XTREME card (the distance between the two red lines).


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CayuKid*
> 
> Hi Soprohero, were you able to measure the distance? My Gigabyte Xtreme is arriving tomorrow and there's no way I'm opening the box unless I know it's going to fit (Newegg return policy is pretty strict).
> 
> I asked gigabyte's technical support for the same measurement of the XTREME card (the distance between the two red lines).


Sorry to learn you already bought it mate, but I definetely wouldn't open the box if you can't return it then! Don't take the risk...

I calculated 28.8mm, the maximum being 25.0mm (measured last weekend on my case)


----------



## t0ph3rs

I'm confused the 1080 ftw is down here as a no fit but the bigger strix fits? Can anyone clarify please.


----------



## A5T4R07H

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0ph3rs*
> 
> I'm confused the 1080 ftw is down here as a no fit but the bigger strix fits? Can anyone clarify please.


The 1080 FTW requires ~2,33cm from the PCI bracket, but don't forget the cables ! + cables you reach about 3,50cm AT LEAST.

The 1080 Strix requires ~2,48cm but the power connectors are "in" the PCB, meaning it doesn't require extra room for cables !


----------



## t0ph3rs

Thank you very much.

Spanner in the works! Not sure which variant to go for now. Been putting money away for a card since I got my new build and my 660ti isnt cutting it!

Is the strix the go to now? I love evga...


----------



## A5T4R07H

For the bonus, see the difference?





I would say for the moment :
Asus Strix / Gigabyte G1 / EVGA Supercloked


----------



## t0ph3rs

Very helpful. Thanks I see now.

Now is it the same as previous gen where its all down to looks now as the coolers are pretty much the same?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0ph3rs*
> 
> Very helpful. Thanks I see now.
> 
> Now is it the same as previous gen where its all down to looks now as the coolers are pretty much the same?


Yes and no ^^
For some cards, it remains the same, but for others it changes.

For example if I remember right, the Palit Jetstream doesn't fit anymore. PCB is approx same size, but it now has the same problem than the EVGA FTW: The power connectors are not "in" PCB anymore.

As promised earlier, I will post my "database bible" for 1070s / 1080s that fit or not, probably by tomorrow afternoon








I will focus on the "popular" customs first, but if you have any particular card you would like me to include let me know!


----------



## Soprohero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CayuKid*
> 
> Hi Soprohero, were you able to measure the distance? My Gigabyte Xtreme is arriving tomorrow and there's no way I'm opening the box unless I know it's going to fit (Newegg return policy is pretty strict).
> 
> I asked gigabyte's technical support for the same measurement of the XTREME card (the distance between the two red lines).


Ok I just measured it for you. It was hard cuz i didnt really want to remove it form the case as i may have to mess with the cpu cooler radiator in order to do so. from the top of the IO plate to the top of the strix cooler it looked like to be pretty much exactly 1 inch, so about 25mm. I hope this helps.

I havent been following what the actual dimensions of the XTREME card is, but the eye test makes it look like its bigger than the Strix. But I def could be wrong.

Edit: So if the io plate is 110mm, this puts the strix at pretty much exactly what is stated on the box of 134mm height.


----------



## RJ5005

Hey guys,
I'm new to this forum and I am glad to have picked up this bad boy of a case since I was looking for a SFF-esque chassis and the Corsair Air 240 caught my eye. I moved my components (other than the GPU and Network Adapter) from my old case (InWin G7 Black) to this case. The Computer was originally meant for gaming with a budget as I used to have an R9 280x

*Specs*
CPU - Intel i5-4670 Quad-Core
CPU Cooler - be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
PSU - Corsair VS650 (80+ Bronze)
Motherboard - Asus H81M-E
SSD - Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD - WD Black 1TB (7,200 RPM)
RAM - Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (8 x 2) @ 1600 MHz
GPU - EVGA Nvidia GTX 1070 - Founder's Edition (PowerColor R9 280x)
Wireless Network Adapter - Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I PCI-Express x1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi Adapter
Custom Fans - 1x Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition 63.5 CFM 120mm Fan, 1x Fractal Design FD-FAN-SSR3-80-WT 20.2 CFM 80mm Fan

*Pictures*

*Front View - Previous*


*Front View - Current*


*Back View- (Horrendous Wiring)*


*
Any suggestions on what to do next would be appreciated (i.e. tips on cable management, parts, cooling)*

NB: Due to the price scalping of the 10 series here in the UK, the Founder's edition was picked over non-reference versions due to available non-reference versions at the time being more expensive (£410-470) than the FE counterpart (£399). I plan to Step up to either a 1070 or 1080(ti) with an ACX 3.0 Cooler, If thermals prove an advantage in temps and noise over FE and depending if money is available

.


----------



## LocutusH

You created an airflow loop, in the upper right corner. That exhaust 120mm doesnt do anything good.

And the left open rear 80mm is a place where it will most probably will suck dust in. I would install a second 80mm, and ditch the 120mm above the cpu too.

I would move the above mentioned 120mm fan beside the psu, where it could be a filtered intake for the hdd compartement. You just need a fan grille, so that the cables dont interfere. A nice positive pressure in that chamber will cool the hdds good enough.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Did anybody tried some other 1070s / 1080s?


----------



## atkars

What do you guys think about this airflow?



Front intake, top fan exhaust. CPU cooler pushes air out thru the 80mm spots.


----------



## LocutusH

Not bad for airflow. Its just that the whole heat of your gpu needs to be pulled out trough the cpu.


----------



## atkars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Not bad for airflow. Its just that the whole heat of your gpu needs to be pulled out trough the cpu.


What do you think about adding 2x 80mm fans? Noctua, ofcourse, because they're quiet.

ATM I don't have that R9 290X Tri-X anymore. I'm on Intel HD and waiting for RX 480.


----------



## LocutusH

A bit better for sure. But i dont know how much heat and where that RX480 exhausts...


----------



## KRiSX

Hi all, looking at getting one of these cases and just had a quick question... I see Corsair says the H100i fits and the H105 fits... but I'm trying to work out if the H100i GTX will fit? based on the specs its 1cm bigger, in a small case I don't really want to risk that 1cm causing me a bad time... anyone installed a H100i GTX in this case?

Cheers


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRiSX*
> 
> Hi all, looking at getting one of these cases and just had a quick question... I see Corsair says the H100i fits and the H105 fits... but I'm trying to work out if the H100i GTX will fit? based on the specs its 1cm bigger, in a small case I don't really want to risk that 1cm causing me a bad time... anyone installed a H100i GTX in this case?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Sure, h100i / h105 is no problem : in the front you have the perfect spot.
I would recommend the h100i though, bec1use it is thinner, so it allows you to do push/pull and keep 275/280mm length clearance for the graphic card







With the h105, it will be a even more tight fit.


----------



## cscheat

Guys !

I need some help here

If I want to upgrade to crossfire in future, is the case compatible with 2 x dual slot GPU ????

I saw the lowest PCI-E slot do not have ventilation if I fit another dual slot GPU in !!!!!

Sorry for my bad english

My Rig



My motherboard is GA-Z170M-D3H


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cscheat*
> 
> Guys !
> 
> I need some help here
> 
> If I want to upgrade to crossfire in future, is the case compatible with 2 x dual slot GPU ????
> 
> I saw the lowest PCI-E slot do not have ventilation if I fit another dual slot GPU in !!!!!
> 
> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> My Rig
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard is GA-Z170M-D3H


You can SLI / Xfire in the Air 240 but indeed air flow becomes very limited.

Maybe with 2x slim fans under the lower GPU if it fits? But at least with blower styles it shouldn't be too much of an issue.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Hi there!

Just fitted without surprise an Asus GTX 660 DCU II, for waiting for the 1070.

I went for the EVGA Superclocked, ordered yesterday on Caseking.de for 519€. It should normally fit like a charm, I will share with you pictures once it's in, and in particular some temperatures in load









PS: Still working on that "gpu clearance bible"


----------



## cscheat

I am just worried about the lowest PCI Express slot...

Anybody with the same experience here? Dual Slot GPU at 4th PCI E ????


----------



## A5T4R07H

Do you mean if the dual slot GPU on the 4th PCIe will not have clearance problems with the bottom of the case?

EDIT: Btw is that a RX 480 already?


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Do you mean if the dual slot GPU on the 4th PCIe will not have clearance problems with the bottom of the case?
> 
> EDIT: Btw is that a RX 480 already?


Yes! That's what i meant! 2 worries for me

1. I am worry the dualslot GPU will not have clearance down there!
2. there is no 5th slot opening in this casing for my gpu cooling!!!!! (Look at my pictures posted up there)

Yes. That's RX480


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cscheat*
> 
> Yes! That's what i meant! 2 worries for me
> 
> 1. I am worry the dualslot GPU will not have clearance down there!
> 2. there is no 5th slot opening in this casing for my gpu cooling!!!!! (Look at my pictures posted up there)
> 
> Yes. That's RX480


1. Then why don't you try taking your RX480 down there? See if it fits with the bottom of the case?

2. It indeed might not fit because of your motherboard configuration. On most mATX boards, the 2nd PCI 3.0 is higher (or at least for mine, m7g)



-


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> 1. Then why don't you try taking your RX480 down there? See if it fits with the bottom of the case?
> 
> 2. It indeed might not fit because of your motherboard configuration. On most mATX boards, the 2nd PCI 3.0 is higher (or at least for mine, m7g)
> 
> -


Anybody will the same problem here? I will try put my card down there & try


----------



## LocutusH

You will have to cut one more slot open there.
The Air 240 normally only allows dual gpu configs, with no free slot between them.


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> You will have to cut one more slot open there.
> The Air 240 normally only allows dual gpu configs, with no free slot between them.


Just tried to move my card down there, the power switch, usb, audio wires get into my way.... i guess no love for crossfire


----------



## cscheat

should have bought a board with PCI Express port on the 1st & 3rd slot


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cscheat*
> 
> should have bought a board with PCI Express port on the 1st & 3rd slot


Yes :/ Unfortunately

... or get a single 1070/1080 instead


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Yes :/ Unfortunately
> 
> ... or get a single 1070/1080 instead


just bought my RX 480 few days ago... i guess i have to wait for navi


----------



## Maskeregen

Hello!

I finished my first custom watercooling cycle a few days ago! It is of course inside of my precious Corsair Carbide Air 240!




That's inside:

Intel Core i7 4770K
MSI Z97M Gaming
4x Kingston HyperX FURY 4GB 1866MHz DDR3 CL10
Gigybyte Radeon R9 Nano
2x Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
Corsair Professional Series HX850i 850W

If you have any questions or want more pictures (these two are bad because I was too lazy to get my camera) feel free too ask.


----------



## mackrealtime

Ok everyone. I know there has been alot of speculation about weather or not the aftermarket 1080 boards would fit in an air 240 due to width constrictions...

I have just recieved and installed my ASUS ROG Strix 1080 and have verified it does fit.... BUT there are some issues...

1. The Left side of the PCB near the mounting bracket is too wide to fit in naturally. Unfortunately, you will have to make some mild case modifications to get it to fit. I took a pair of pliers and bent the left side vertical support and was able to get the board to squeeze in.

2. I dont think this case could support this board and a HB Bridge, it may even have trouble with your motherboard bridge. The SLI connection sits very close to the window. Thats not to say you cant buy a smaller card like a EVGA 1080 SC or a founders editions..

3. Final issue is power cords do apply pressure against the window. There is a slight bulge at the bottom of the side panel. This could be fixed with a 90 degree 6pin and 8pin adapater (if thats a thing). This also may be fixed by aftermarket sleeved cables, as my EVGA G2 cables are kinda thick and do not flex well. '


http://imgur.com/C0lwC


MB= Asus ROG maximus gene viii
CPU= 6700k (OC to 4.8k stable)
Cooler= Corsair H100i
Ram= Corsair Vengeance 4x 8gb
Videocard= Asus ROG Strix 1080 OC edition
Fans - Radiator = Noctua NF-F12 PWM redux 3000rpm (I never turn these up that high as it gets around 60 decibels, but its kinda nice having low theoretical temps with burn tests)
- Top = COUGAR CF-V12HB Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing
- Rear = Noctua NF-R8 redux-1800 PWM SSO Bearing Fan (x2)
Storage = WD Black 1TB
= Samsung Pro 951 M.2 512gb


----------



## LocutusH

What are you doing with the 2x 80mm fans?







One pushes out, what the other sucks in?


----------



## mackrealtime

Hah!!! I had to take that fan off to put the card in and didn't even realize i put it on incorrectly. Thanks for pointing that out. Their both supposed to be exhaust.


----------



## A5T4R07H

For the cables, try with more flexible extenders, somebody here said a page ago that he could fit the strix like a charm with the right cables.


----------



## evilsoya

I just spray painted my new Corsair Carbide 240







I used Krylon CoverMAXX Banner Red paint spray and applied 3 layers. I also used FrogTape to prevent bleeds, and the results are stunning









To-do list:

- Add red LED lighting inside of the case
- Add red sleeved PSU cables
- Replace stock Carbide fans with AF120 QE Red LED fans
- Replace H100iv2 stock fans with SP120 QE PWM fans
- Replace Geforce 780 Ti Heatsink with Kraken G10 (red) and pair it with H55-H75 WC unit in the second chamber.


----------



## thedumpap

Just ordered a GIGABYTE GTX 1070 G1 Gaming for use in my Air 240!
Will update with pictures. We sure this will fit, right?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedumpap*
> 
> Just ordered a GIGABYTE GTX 1070 G1 Gaming for use in my Air 240!
> Will update with pictures. We sure this will fit, right?


Yes it will.

You just wont be able to set a push/pull rad in front on the lower fan slot, the G1 only allows you to set a push/ or pull configuration.


----------



## Revan654

For those who water cooled their 240, a few questions if you can answer them.

1. Is their any radiators to stay away from (If there a bit wider then normal). I usually use Hardware Labs or Alphacool.
2. How thick can I go if I plan to put it in the front?
3. Whats max res I can fit in the case(50, 100, 150ml ,etc...) . I'll most likely put it in the back.


----------



## idunno1987

Hey there, First Post here. What are peoples most recommended Air Coolers for mid grade OC on an I5 6600k? I was looking at the Bequiet Dark Rock TF which tops out at a height of 130.8MM but was unsure if it would fit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idunno1987*
> 
> Hey there, First Post here. What are peoples most recommended Air Coolers for mid grade OC on an I5 6600k? I was looking at the Bequiet Dark Rock TF which tops out at a height of 130.8MM but was unsure if it would fit.
> 
> Thanks in advance


It fits, but it leaves no space between fan and window, to suck air on the cooler.


----------



## idunno1987

Thanks for the info. What would be my best bet?

Use one fan and flip it around?

use a Noctua NH-C14S? How does this affect air flow in the case?

Or stick with the H100IGtx I already have (which cause my GPU to heat up as the bottom slot of my MOBO is occupied by a sound card....no room for any fans to blow on to GPU)


----------



## LocutusH

If you choose a topblower, i would go with the C14S. Thats is pretty effective with only one lower fan blowing upwards. It performs nearly equivalent to the NH-U9S with 2 fans. With the difference, that the latter fits better in the Air 240's airflow design (front->back).
The H100i GTX is clearly a better cooler, but will block all the fresh air intake on the front, making everything else a bit hotter.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Hi there,

Finally received my 1070 EVGA SC yesterday. Ordered on caseking.de the 27th, received the 30th (in germany).
Quote:


> Side note about that card: What an experience to open that box! Felt sharp and sexy. The finition is gorgeous and the double backplate also makes the card feel super strong.


Annnnnnnnnd,
... fits like a charm.

It's a very small card (267x111) and therefore leaves tons of space around it for keeping a good airflow. There is approx ~2cm between the glass and the card, the cables don't even touch the glass, and I still have approx ~1,5cm between the front fan and the top of the card.

Regarding temps, I didn't run any serious stress test but a Unigine Valley benchmark (extreme 1080p) and the card reached 73°C (35-40 idle). I had around 90FPS, have to double check again.
Noise-wise, I couldn't hear it at all as I hear mostly my 9 case fans, so I assume I could tweak it a bit to increase fan speeds and reduce temps by a few degrees maybe.
HOWEVER, I was stunned by the noise of the card at 100%. While I was testing options in EVGA XOC software, I played with fan speed and unwillingly set it to 100% (3500rpm or something).

And HOLY ****









I was so surprised by that noise that I first thought what the f*ck is happening in my flat? Took me a sec to realise it was the card. It was insanely loud, but at the same time it seems that it was VERY far from that fan speed even during the benchmark as I couldn't hear it at all. Strange!

I will run more serious benchmarks on sunday and see what it got deep inside, will post results.

Overall, I am very satisfied with it, It is silent, IMO perf enough for 1440p 144Hz gaming, and seems to have decent temperatures.
I recommend









The rig:
- 4790k @stock
- M7G
- 4x4 Corsair Vengeance Pro 1600Mhz CAS9 (ordered today 4x4 Trident X 2400Mhz CAS10)
- EVGA 1070 SC
- H100i v2
- 7x Thermaltake Rings 120mm
- 2x Arctic 80mm

Pictures (PS: Sorry for the picture quality, I took the pictures in 10 secondes this morning before going to work







)




Final note for those interested : EVGA's warranty is 3 years by default. For the 1070 and the 1080, you can extend it:
- by 2 years for 20€ (total 5 years warranty)
- by 7 years for 40€ (total 10 years warranty)

I registered mine and extended to 10 years, as I believe it might worth it in 3-4 years when I probably want to sell it to upgrade again. And also for having my mind in peace for having paid 500e in a single piece of electronic









-


----------



## Kaivin

Guys, anyone using MSI GTX 1070 GAMING X 8GB?

Does the card fit without touching the window panel?

I'm in the making of a new CPU using corsair air 240.


----------



## gorywynn

Hello guys, im planning to buy a GTX 1070 aswell. So after reading all your experiences which card fits into the Carbide Air 240, there are three cards im thinking about:

- Asus STRIX
- Gigabyte G1
- EVGA SC

Which one do you recommend? Which one fits best?

I want to buy a Corsair H100i v2 aswell if that matters.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lennart76

So the EVGA FTW and Classified are not going to fit?









E/ Maybe they will fit with an adapter like this ? http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dd2f1f70_CjwBsStUoAA8IU3.jpeg
Or what do you guys think?


----------



## ALPTUGHAN

Finish...







old&young D

The new Rig:

6700k @5ghz

Gigabyte Z170M-D3H

Kingston HyprX 16GB DDR4 2666

MSİ gtx 1080 FE

2 TB seagate hdd

2x 120 gb evo 850 ssd

2x 120mm delta server fan FFB1212EH 150cfm 4000rpm front panel...

Hiper Type M 580W (10 years old)

Q & Y FREEZE CPU water cooling block

2x AC Ryan uv sata cable(10 years old)

2x AC Ryan Blackfire4 80mm(10 years old) back side

winfmod extension power cable and clamp

winfmod 2x 120x32 radiator

ek and barrow fittings .Tygon tube

800 L/H and 600mm reservoir...

Samsung pro 950 512 gb m.2 ssd oncoming.

Sorry for the picture quality ....iphone 4 :SS


----------



## Mattnix

I build my PC yesterday and I am very happy with it:





I do have question about air flow. I want to pull in cool air from the front and then blow the hot air out the top. I think I have done the reverse... They are currently facing this way:




Should I flip the fans around, so that the corsair logo is reversed?


----------



## LocutusH

No. Fans are always blowing to the motor side.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennart76*
> 
> So the EVGA FTW and Classified are not going to fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E/ Maybe they will fit with an adapter like this ? http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dd2f1f70_CjwBsStUoAA8IU3.jpeg
> Or what do you guys think?


No it's still wont. Still way too high.


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know the thickest radiator I can fit in the Corsair Air 240 with a MSI 1080 X Gaming? Would Hardware Labs SR2 GTX 240 fit?


----------



## bbferrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennart76*
> 
> So the EVGA FTW and Classified are not going to fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E/ Maybe they will fit with an adapter like this ? http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dd2f1f70_CjwBsStUoAA8IU3.jpeg
> Or what do you guys think?


i was fortunate enough to pick up an EVGA GTX 1080 FTW from amazon and install it into my system. The GPU looks beautiful and is very well made. Enough said, the installation process wasn't the smoothest. I am running a PUSH configuration corsair h100i in the front and i was having a hard time placing the GPU into the PCI slot. The card is too tall and was hitting the case when i was trying to install. So I removed the GPU I/O shield, stick the shield in place than put the GPU without any problems (i only screwed on a few screws back to secure its place, and the GPU still started up without having all the screws attached. Next, and the most asked question, the PCI-E power connector. I am not running any sleeved cables and only using the cables came with my corsair HXi and the connector does stick out a bit. With some force pushing down on the side panel window, i was able to close my case leaving with a tiny gap (~1-2mm) at the bottom, however the aesthetic is not what i wished for but at least i works out for now. I went ahead n installed the PULL fans on my radiator to check out the clearance and there are still some clearance between the the GPU and the fan(~1cm or less clearance). Just by looking at it, i will most likely need to remove the fan if i were to remove the GPU. I am looking forward to try the EVGA PCI-E GPU power adapter, since i think it shall fit just right depending on the dimension. If the height sticking out equals to the height it sticks out on a normal 8pin connector, i am pretty sure the adapter face will b barely or slightly touch the side window. On the other side, running another fan behind the GPU will most likely wont work as there are not enough clearance for it. Hope this info will help some of you, and i will try to post pics if i can since i m still really new to the forum. Did i regretting getting the FTW GPU? my answer is HELL NO, from upgrading a reference gtx 600 series GPU and i am also a big fan on the gtx 1080 reference cooler, I will still choose the FTW again!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know the thickest radiator I can fit in the Corsair Air 240 with a MSI 1080 X Gaming? Would Hardware Labs SR2 GTX 240 fit?


I measured 93mm from the tip of my reference 980 to the metal where a rad/fans would mount. MSI say's your 1080 gaming x is 10mm longer than mine leaving 83mm for fans and the rad in the front with basically NO clearance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbferrari*
> 
> i was fortunate enough to pick up an EVGA GTX 1080 FTW from amazon and install it into my system. The GPU looks beautiful and is very well made. Enough said, the installation process wasn't the smoothest. I am running a PUSH configuration corsair h100i in the front and i was having a hard time placing the GPU into the PCI slot. The card is too tall and was hitting the case when i was trying to install. So I removed the GPU I/O shield, stick the shield in place than put the GPU without any problems (i only screwed on a few screws back to secure its place, and the GPU still started up without having all the screws attached. Next, and the most asked question, the PCI-E power connector. I am not running any sleeved cables and only using the cables came with my corsair HXi and the connector does stick out a bit. With some force pushing down on the side panel window, i was able to close my case leaving with a tiny gap (~1-2mm) at the bottom, however the aesthetic is not what i wished for but at least i works out for now. I went ahead n installed the PULL fans on my radiator to check out the clearance and there are still some clearance between the the GPU and the fan(~1cm or less clearance). Just by looking at it, i will most likely need to remove the fan if i were to remove the GPU. I am looking forward to try the EVGA PCI-E GPU power adapter, since i think it shall fit just right depending on the dimension. If the height sticking out equals to the height it sticks out on a normal 8pin connector, i am pretty sure the adapter face will b barely or slightly touch the side window. On the other side, running another fan behind the GPU will most likely wont work as there are not enough clearance for it. Hope this info will help some of you, and i will try to post pics if i can since i m still really new to the forum. Did i regretting getting the FTW GPU? my answer is HELL NO, from upgrading a reference gtx 600 series GPU and i am also a big fan on the gtx 1080 reference cooler, I will still choose the FTW again!


That is awesome! That maybe my favorite 10 series card yet! We'd love to see some pics if you could at some point!


----------



## bbferrari

Here r some pics of the GTX 1080 FTW in my system.
First pic was taken right after i installed the GPU, as u can see the power cable sticks out a bit.
Second pic is with the side panel closed, as u can see the cables r smashed to the window. My cables were already smashing against the window with my reference gtx670.
Third pic is to give you guys an idea of clearance if you are running a push/pull configuration.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbferrari*
> 
> Here r some pics of the GTX 1080 FTW in my system.
> -snip-


Nice! so the cables are the only thing touching the window?


----------



## bbferrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Nice! so the cables are the only thing touching the window?


Yup!


----------



## Lennart76

Alright... Does the Gigabyte g1 fit without any mods?


----------



## LocutusH

The question is again, where is the heat going from that FTW? Can it escape in that 2mm gap between window?
I would think that the card will just heat up itself more and more in a longer gaming session.


----------



## A5T4R07H

-


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> The question is again, where is the heat going from that FTW? Can it escape in that 2mm gap between window?
> I would think that the card will just heat up itself more and more in a longer gaming session.


I agree, I am curious about what temps you get, can you test that ferrari ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lennart76*
> 
> Alright... Does the Gigabyte g1 fit without any mods?


It will fit without problems, but no push/pull if you have a rad in front.


----------



## gorywynn

Anyone tried the Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix OC ? Does it fit without any mods?


----------



## ironhide138

uhg.... am I the only one who really wants to see a revised Air240? slightly wider for big cards, also allowing the use of 140mm fans and fitting 120.. at the bottom with mATX boards... a nice cut out In the hddcage for the mobo 8 pin etc... a guy can dream....


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> uhg.... am I the only one who really wants to see a revised Air240? slightly wider for big cards, also allowing the use of 140mm fans and fitting 120.. at the bottom with mATX boards... a nice cut out In the hddcage for the mobo 8 pin etc... a guy can dream....


yeahhhh, the 240 2 OR 242







That'd be great! It'd be easy and would probably sell quite a few more cases

In other news I'm thinking about switching to a 540... I kinda have the desire to go with an 8c 16t xeon on x79 and haven't found a decently priced m-atx board yet









The same idea would be the same except I'd probably actually put some rads in the case this time haha. Or I might just get really crazy and see if i can't spin a full atx mobo 90° and stick it in the 240 haha.
something like this


----------



## LocutusH

A bigger 240 wouldnt be a 240 anymore








For me the case size is just perfect, you just have to choose your components wisely.


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorywynn*
> 
> Anyone tried the Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix OC ? Does it fit without any mods?


Replaced my Corsair Obsidian 350D case to Air 240 yesterday and Asus GTX 1080 Strix fitted well, only problem was that i have Corsair H100i GTX cooler, which made installation little bit harder, but it still just fitted. Here couple pic's from my build:


----------



## LocutusH

Nice, thanks for the pictures.
Could you please write us your temperatures, fan speeds, etc too? Whats your clearance from GPU to the window? Do you have an m.2 ssd under the gpu maybe?
The question is, whats the drawback of a big custom cooled gpu, with low clearance in this case. Where does its heat go, what else does it heat up, and if its worth to get instead of a reference card, wich exhausts its heat directly out in the rear...


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the pictures.
> Could you please write us your temperatures, fan speeds, etc too? Whats your clearance from GPU to the window? Do you have an m.2 ssd under the gpu maybe?
> The question is, whats the drawback of a big custom cooled gpu, with low clearance in this case. Where does its heat go, what else does it heat up, and if its worth to get instead of a reference card, wich exhausts its heat directly out in the rear...


GPU temp is about 75°c @ 2050 MHz (stock fan curve) and CPU about 60°c (corked CPU @ 4.8GHz 1.4v) while gaming. Front fans running @ 1500 rpm, top fans @ 1400 rpm. Fans run different speed cause i wanna have little excess pressure inside the case to keep dust away. Heat goes up, like it should. I have Samsung 950 Pro 256GB M.2 SSD under the GPU, but temps wont have any effect to it's performance, cause games are on HDD. There is about 5mm clearance between gpu and window and about 15mm clearance between gpu and H100i GTX.


----------



## LocutusH

1400-1500 rpm isnt exactly a low noise cooling imo...
But what concerns me more, is your ssd. That 950 pro can throttle under high temps too. Whats the temp on it?
I have a Predator under my 980 ref, and that can also go up to 55°C while gaming. And remember, the ref does not really spill its heat on the m.2. I have read somwhere, that these ssd-s throttle somwhere around 70°C. If your strix puts its 75°C directly on it, this could be very well a problem.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> GPU temp is about 75°c @ 2050 MHz (stock fan curve) and CPU about 60°c (corked CPU @ 4.8GHz 1.4v) while gaming. Front fans running @ 1500 rpm, top fans @ 1400 rpm. Fans run different speed cause i wanna have little excess pressure inside the case to keep dust away. Heat goes up, like it should. I have Samsung 950 Pro 256GB M.2 SSD under the GPU, but temps wont have any effect to it's performance, cause games are on HDD. There is about 5mm clearance between gpu and window and about 15mm clearance between gpu and H100i GTX.


75°C is okish I guess, how much can you boost the core clock? what is the theoric asic quality of your card? Is the 2050Mhz a +114Mhz from the factory overclock?


----------



## Tebuh

Hi guys! thats my first post on this forum and here's my new baby

Specs: Intel Core i5-3570K, ASROCK Z77E-ITX, Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 8GB GDDR5X, Corsair 8 GB Vengeance 1600mHz, Samsung 840 Evo SSD , CORSAIR H80i, Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 29" LED IPS, Team Wolf Swappable Switch Keyboard


----------



## LocutusH

Hi Tebuh!
Nice setup, same questions as above


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> A bigger 240 wouldnt be a 240 anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the case size is just perfect, you just have to choose your components wisely.


well aiming for x79 without spending 300$ on a mobo. I'm going to attempt to mod it for full atx before switching







it really is the perfect size


----------



## GFAGK

Yo guys, i am going to make my very first pc config in the carbide 240. I already started order the parts. This is my future config:
-Carbide Air 240 (obviously)

-ASRock Z170m Extreme 4
-i7 6700K
-GTX 1070 - GTX 1080
-Corsair CS650
-HyperX Fury 16go
-Kingston SSD UV400 240GO
-Seagate Barracuda 2TO
-Corsair H75 (for CPU)
-Arctic accelero hybrid III 120mm (for GPU)
-Some cool Corsair fans and custom alim cables.

Pretty solid rig i think. I don't understand why you want to fit big ass cards with 89 fans on it in a small case. What i will personally do is i will buy the cheaper GTX 1080 or 1070 with reference PCB, and put the arctic accelero hybrid III (i prefer it to the nzxt kraken G10). Then i will put some extra heatsinks on vram and vrms. The temps will be way better and it will fit way easier, with fans on top and bottom. I think it's excellent.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFAGK*
> 
> Yo guys, i am going to make my very first pc config in the carbide 240. I already started order the parts. This is my future config:
> -Carbide Air 240 (obviously)
> 
> -ASRock Z170m Extreme 4
> -i7 6700K
> -GTX 1070 - GTX 1080
> -Corsair CS650
> -HyperX Fury 16go
> -Kingston SSD UV400 240GO
> -Seagate Barracuda 2TO
> -Corsair H75 (for CPU)
> -Arctic accelero hybrid III 120mm (for GPU)
> -Some cool Corsair fans and custom alim cables.
> 
> Pretty solid rig i think. I don't understand why you want to fit big ass cards with 89 fans on it in a small case. What i will personally do is i will buy the cheaper GTX 1080 or 1070 with reference PCB, and put the arctic accelero hybrid III (i prefer it to the nzxt kraken G10). Then i will put some extra heatsinks on vram and vrms. The temps will be way better and it will fit way easier, with fans on top and bottom. I think it's excellent.


1st problem : Your 3,5"HDD will be stored right behind the motherboard. You will have problems with cables
2nd problem : With a mATX motherboard you cant put 120mm regular fans on the bottom (Just 1 on the low rear area if you squeeze it next to the window)
3rd problem : You will only be able to do one push/pull in front, the second rad will have to be push -or pull only (or mount fans ouside the case)


----------



## GFAGK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> 1st problem : Your 3,5"HDD will be stored right behind the motherboard. You will have problems with cables
> 2nd problem : With a mATX motherboard you cant put 120mm regular fans on the bottom (Just 1 on the low rear area if you squeeze it next to the window)
> 3rd problem : You will only be able to do one push/pull in front, the second rad will have to be push -or pull only (or mount fans ouside the case)


Well i thought of those problems actually.
Problem 1: Because i will use only one HDD i was thinking to place it kind of guetto like somewhere








Problem 2 and 3: Yeaa true but according to Corsair's mod, i will go with only push or pull for CPU and push pool for GPU that heats most. I think it will be as good and even better for the GPU right??


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GFAGK*
> 
> Well i thought of those problems actually.
> Problem 1: Because i will use only one HDD i was thinking to place it kind of guetto like somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem 2 and 3: Yeaa true but according to Corsair's mod, i will go with only push or pull for CPU and push pool for GPU that heats most. I think it will be as good and even better for the GPU right??












I would mount the push/pull configuration on the gpu rad, and get a strong pull fan for the CPU radiator instead of push (to keep generating airflow in the case)

If you don't have the HDD yet, I would go for a 2,5" HDD to store in the 2,5" bay







Otherwise if you didn't just buy it brand new, I would sell it and get a 2,5" anyway to keep it tight and secure









Alternative: If you don't have your 2x rad 120s already, why not going custom with 1 single 240 thick rad with push/pull in front?


----------



## GFAGK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would mount the push/pull configuration on the gpu rad, and get a strong pull fan for the CPU radiator instead of push (to keep generating airflow in the case)
> 
> If you don't have the HDD yet, I would go for a 2,5" HDD to store in the 2,5" bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise if you didn't just buy it brand new, I would sell it and get a 2,5" anyway to keep it tight and secure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative: If you don't have your 2x rad 120s already, why not going custom with 1 single 240 thick rad with push/pull in front?


THANKS for those good advices!














!!
So yea a big 240mm RAD (corsair h100i) for GPU and a good Air Heatsink for the CPU.
Fortunatly i dont have the HDD yet (only ordered the carbide 240 and corsair fans







).
Great idea, i will pick a 2.5 HDD and put it with the SSD. This will clear a lot of space in the back chamber anyways.
About custom watercooling, basically i thought about it but then i thought that it is more expensive than AIO, more complicated and also i heard only a 240mm rad for cpu and gpu might be not enough (even if basically i was going for 2x120) but it was two separate units (i don't know if it is any different from one big one for the both gpu and cpu







).

But if i want to stay with two independant aio rad, does a push or pull only and push pull for gpu will be enough to cool it right with four other fans in the case?? THANKSS!


----------



## CharlieMPS

So here's my finished.... for now .... White Air 240 build.

Spec:
PSU: Corsair AX 760i
Mainboard: ASUS RoG Maximus VIII Impact (colour coded silver/grey)
CPU: i7 6700k Running at 4.6GHz, as 4.7 was too hot although stable.
GPU: MSI GTX 970 4GB
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200MHz
SSD: Corsair GS 240GB
HDD: 1TB from my Alienware 13...?
CPU/MB Waterblock: EK-FB Asus M8i Monoblock
GPU Waterblock: EK Water Blocks EK-FC970 GTX TFX with Nickel Back Plate
Pump: Alphacool Laing DDC310 - black chrome
Pump Top + Reservoir: EK Water Blocks X-RES 100
Radiators: 1 x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 1 x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 240mm
Radiator Fans: 4 x Corsair SP120 Quiet series
Case Fan: 1 x BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
Tubing: Primochill Primoflex Advanced Tubing 13/10 - Clear
Coolant: Mayhems Aurora Silver
Fittings: EK Black Nickel

Had to mount the window on the outside to fit the new GTX 970 TFX graphics card block, it did just fit without this mod, but there was definite pressure against the card and the motherboard. I bought a new windowed side direct from Corsair, so used this on the power side. I've resprayed the whole inside part of the case grey and the mesh as well. The motherboard had every bit of red and black painted grey as well. Rads were sprayed white and the power supply has also had the spray can treatment after being full disassembled (scary). Trying to get my act together to do a full build video/blog with taking all parts to bits and the spraying procedures etc... but it's taken me weeks just to get this far. Hope you guys approve. Any questions feel free to ask. And yes, I am getting a 1080 at some point, but it's taken so long to get this all done, don't want to be draining and rebuilding it again for a good few months.

YouTube link: 




Pics:


----------



## GFAGK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CharlieMPS*
> 
> So here's my finished.... for now .... White Air 240 build.
> 
> Spec:
> PSU: Corsair AX 760i
> Mainboard: ASUS RoG Maximus VIII Impact (colour coded silver/grey)
> CPU: i7 6700k Running at 4.6GHz, as 4.7 was too hot although stable.
> GPU: MSI GTX 970 4GB
> RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200MHz
> SSD: Corsair GS 240GB
> HDD: 1TB from my Alienware 13...?
> CPU/MB Waterblock: EK-FB Asus M8i Monoblock
> GPU Waterblock: EK Water Blocks EK-FC970 GTX TFX with Nickel Back Plate
> Pump: Alphacool Laing DDC310 - black chrome
> Pump Top + Reservoir: EK Water Blocks X-RES 100
> Radiators: 1 x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTX-Lite 240 1 x Magicool G2 Slim Radiator 240mm
> Radiator Fans: 4 x Corsair SP120 Quiet series
> Case Fan: 1 x BitFenix Spectre Plain BLACK 120mm
> Tubing: Primochill Primoflex Advanced Tubing 13/10 - Clear
> Coolant: Mayhems Aurora Silver
> Fittings: EK Black Nickel
> 
> Had to mount the window on the outside to fit the new GTX 970 TFX graphics card block, it did just fit without this mod, but there was definite pressure against the card and the motherboard. I bought a new windowed side direct from Corsair, so used this on the power side. I've resprayed the whole inside part of the case grey and the mesh as well. The motherboard had every bit of red and black painted grey as well. Rads were sprayed white and the power supply has also had the spray can treatment after being full disassembled (scary). Trying to get my act together to do a full build video/blog with taking all parts to bits and the spraying procedures etc... but it's taken me weeks just to get this far. Hope you guys approve. Any questions feel free to ask. And yes, I am getting a 1080 at some point, but it's taken so long to get this all done, don't want to be draining and rebuilding it again for a good few months.
> 
> YouTube link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics:


Very very nice, this is giving me some ideas but the price of watercooling adds like 400 euros to the build so quite expensive....


----------



## gorywynn

so here comes my new rig:


*Case*: Corsair Carbide Air 240 (white)
*Mainboard*: MSI B150M Night Elf
*Processor*: i5 6600K
*GPU*: GTX 1070 (Gigabyte G1, ASUS Strix OC or Evga SC, not sure yet)
*PSU*: be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
*RAM*: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V 2133MHz
Corsair H100i v2
I read about someone of you who got an Evga SC in his Case, does it fit well? Are you satisfied with the card?


----------



## olel0522

Hi Guys,

im new in this forum....
i wanted to ask if anyone had used GTX 1080 EK water block and did the side panel close without any issue?
I have a EVGA GTX 1080 FE and Im planning to build a rig (custom loop) using the Corsair Air 240.....


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorywynn*
> 
> so here comes my new rig:
> 
> 
> *Case*: Corsair Carbide Air 240 (white)
> *Mainboard*: MSI B150M Night Elf
> *Processor*: i5 6600K
> *GPU*: GTX 1070 (Gigabyte G1, ASUS Strix OC or Evga SC, not sure yet)
> *PSU*: be quiet! Pure Power L8 630W
> *RAM*: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V 2133MHz
> Corsair H100i v2
> I read about someone of you who got an Evga SC in his Case, does it fit well? Are you satisfied with the card?


I own the 1070 evga superclocked.

Can't say I am 100% satisfied as I was disappointed with overclocking capability of the card. It is unstable over +85Mhz core, I have a crap ASIC (60%). Also, it scores around 18,5K as a graphic score in Firestrike (overclocked), as some friends with 980tis can reach 20-21K. Of course it is still driver from Day 1, it will improve, but I don't expect reaching 21K with that card (maybe I am wrong and the improvement will be real).

BUT

- It has the perfect size for the air 240 (~2cm space between the window and the card, and ~1.5cm between the front and the card (with a push/pull config in front). I added 2 fans on the bottom, synchronized with 2 fans on exhaust, the card reaches 73°C (40 idle) after an hour of unigine valley.

- Gives me 110-120fps in Doom (1440p maxed out), 90-110fps in BF4 (1440p maxed out), and constant 144fps in other games I play that are less "hungry"

So if you have 30cm length space, I would go for the G1 instead. If you don't, then the superclocked is good, but the 980ti FTW would be better IMO and less expensive, and it fits as the 1070 FTW doesnt.
But overall, the superclocked looks gorgeous, it feels strong, the backplate is really nice, and it gives me enough frames in games I play, even though it could be higher but without really noticing a difference


----------



## A5T4R07H

I would add that I think personnaly I would still go for the EVGA SC instead of the Gigabyte G1 even if I had space, for 3 reasons :
- cross-shipping RMA of EVGA
- warranty extension to 5 years for 20€, and to 10 years for 40€ (I registered it for a 10y warranty)
- EVGA !


----------



## gorywynn

Thanks a lot for your answer.
I think the Evga Superclocked got enough power for me, but my favourite card is the Asus 1070 Strix OC.

Im just a little afraid of the size. Im not sure how well it will fit in the case, especially because i got the radiators of the H100i v2 in the front.


----------



## gorywynn

The Asus Strix OC is 29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeters. I dont know if the 13.4cm are too much, i wanna be able to close the side panel


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> I own the 1070 evga superclocked.
> 
> Can't say I am 100% satisfied as I was disappointed with overclocking capability of the card. It is unstable over +85Mhz core, I have a crap ASIC (60%). Also, it scores around 18,5K as a graphic score in Firestrike (overclocked), as some friends with 980tis can reach 20-21K. Of course it is still driver from Day 1, it will improve, but I don't expect reaching 21K with that card (maybe I am wrong and the improvement will be real).
> 
> BUT
> 
> - It has the perfect size for the air 240 (~2cm space between the window and the card, and ~1.5cm between the front and the card (with a push/pull config in front). I added 2 fans on the bottom, synchronized with 2 fans on exhaust, the card reaches 73°C (40 idle) after an hour of unigine valley.
> 
> - Gives me 110-120fps in Doom (1440p maxed out), 90-110fps in BF4 (1440p maxed out), and constant 144fps in other games I play that are less "hungry"
> 
> So if you have 30cm length space, I would go for the G1 instead. If you don't, then the superclocked is good, but the 980ti FTW would be better IMO and less expensive, and it fits as the 1070 FTW doesnt.
> But overall, the superclocked looks gorgeous, it feels strong, the backplate is really nice, and it gives me enough frames in games I play, even though it could be higher but without really noticing a difference


40 idle and 73 in gaming are not really better results than a reference cooled card. What are your case and card fan rpm-s on load?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> 40 idle and 73 in gaming are not really better results than a reference cooled card. What are your case and card fan rpm-s on load?


Wow.

Ok, 2 things happened.

1) I thought about what you said and indeed found it strange after all. Went in the EVGA Precision XOC soft and found out that the fans were constant at 500rpm. I activated the auto fan curve that was apparently disabled by default, and indeed was much better ^^

- With stock fan curve: topped at 73°C and fans at 11% (~500rpm)
- After applying the auto curve: now tops at 59°C and fans at 61% (~1800rpm)

2) Second thing that happened was a driver update an hour ago, I gained +4.5% FPS average on Unigine Valley, increasing by 40% the max FPS (did the test around 10 times before, always topping at around 120-121 max FPS. Now it is 166.3.

Impressive. Thanks a lot Locutus, I would have kept using the card like this some time before even noticing


----------



## Firewarior84

Base off the specs of the Gigabyte Gtx 1080 waterforce, will it fit in this case?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Ok, 2 things happened.
> 
> 1) I thought about what you said and indeed found it strange after all. Went in the EVGA Precision XOC soft and found out that the fans were constant at 500rpm. I activated the auto fan curve that was apparently disabled by default, and indeed was much better ^^
> 
> - With stock fan curve: topped at 73°C and fans at 11% (~500rpm)
> - After applying the auto curve: now tops at 59°C and fans at 61% (~1800rpm)
> 
> 2) Second thing that happened was a driver update an hour ago, I gained +4.5% FPS average on Unigine Valley, increasing by 40% the max FPS (did the test around 10 times before, always topping at around 120-121 max FPS. Now it is 166.3.
> 
> Impressive. Thanks a lot Locutus, I would have kept using the card like this some time before even noticing


Looks a lot better








What are your case fan rpm's ?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firewarior84*
> 
> Base off the specs of the Gigabyte Gtx 1080 waterforce, will it fit in this case?


Sorry I'm not sure, the tubes might touch the window. What are the dimensions of the card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Looks a lot better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your case fan rpm's ?


I use 7x riings 120mm PWM and 2x arctic F9 92mm

4x riings in front as intake on the h100i and 2 on top as exhaust. Cant say the exact rpms as they are synchronized in 2 groups of 3:
- 1st group is 1 Push + 1 pull + 1 top exhaust synchronized on cpu temperature
- 2nd group is 1 Push + 1 pull + the other top exhaust also synchronized on cpu temperature. They are running between 60% (quiet, approx 1100rpm) to 75% in load (approx 1200rpm). Cpu tops at ~55°C (delta T ~25°).

The bottom riing is running at around 1100rpm, on the rear slot, pushing some air on the bracket side of the gpu. I would like to add a 2nd one on the bottom, but connectors on the mobo are a problem ^^ I purchased some 90° pin adaptors, it is fine for the front panel connectors, but another connector with double rank pins blocks me...

Rear arctic F9s are running at ~55%, cant say the rpms ^^

And pump in performance mode all the time, ~2800rpm.

What about yours?

-


----------



## Firewarior84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure, the tubes might touch the window. What are the dimensions of the card?
> 
> -


The dimensions according to Gigabyte's website, H=41 L=264 W=124 mm


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firewarior84*
> 
> The dimensions according to Gigabyte's website, H=41 L=264 W=124 mm


Looks like a good card, 12+2 phases. If the dimensions are correct, especially the height, then it might fit. But there is too few information yet to confirm it.

124mm in height will definetely fit, you have around 135mm height clearance. However I am unable to say how much space do the tubes need, it might push against the window depending on how flexible they are.

264mm in length seems very small, too small imho ^^ the g1 is 300mm, on the pictures the waterforce doesnt look that short (my superclocked is 267cm, that is already super short...)
If it really is 264mm long, then you will have enough space for 2 fans + radiator in front.

But I would wait for more info or more opinions to be sure ^^


----------



## henris

First, thank you to the posters for all the information provided in this Owner's Club thread! This thread has been an invaluable source while trying to figure out the optimal setup for my new gaming rig.

While selecting a graphics card I stumbled on the width/height issue. As it seems the maximum clearance for graphics card in Air 240 is ~135mm. Here in Finland, Asus is the most widely available manufacturer so I compiled a compatibility list for Asus' NVIDIA cards. Based on the information only the ASUS STRIX-GTX970 models are definitely incompatible. The ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 should fit but there is at least one report it not fitting so I've marked it as unsure (Corsair forum post with pics).

There is of course the issue with PCIe power connectors and cables. These should not be a problem since the wider STRIX cards have recessed connectors and you can always use for all the cards an angled connector like the following from Moddiy.com (6Pin, 8Pin)

*GTX 1080 [12792 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING H134mm







ASUS STRIX-GTX1080-8G-GAMING H134mm







ASUS TURBO-GTX1080-8G H111mm







ASUS GTX1080-8G H111mm
*GTX 1070 [11824 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-GAMING H134mm







ASUS STRIX-GTX1070-8G-GAMING H134mm







ASUS TURBO-GTX1070-8G H111mm







ASUS GTX1070-8G H111mm
*GTX 980 [9755 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 H135mm







MSI GTX 980 4GD5 OCV1 H111mm
*GTX 970 [8658 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 H140mm







ASUS GTX970-DCMOC-4GD5 H122mm
*GTX 960 [5924 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-4GD5 H121mm







ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-2GD5 H121mm







ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2-2GD5 H121mm
*GTX 950 [5234 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX950-DC2OC-2GD5 H125mm







ASUS GTX950-OC-2GD5 H113mm







ASUS GTX950-M-2GD5 H112mm
*GTX 750 [3682 G3DMark]*







ASUS STRIX-GTX750TI-DC2OC-4GD5 H122mm







ASUS STRIX-GTX750TI-OC-2GD5 H122mm







GTX750TI OC 2GB H115mm


----------



## gorywynn

Thank you for the list! I also figured out the height of 134mm for the ASUS STRIX GTX 1070 OC. Like you already said the only problem could be the connectors. I will just go ahead and buy this card as soon as possible when its available in the shops again. I will share some photos with you guys, since i think this is a great thread which helped me a lot.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A5T4R07H*
> 
> Sorry I'm not sure, the tubes might touch the window. What are the dimensions of the card?
> I use 7x riings 120mm PWM and 2x arctic F9 92mm
> 
> 4x riings in front as intake on the h100i and 2 on top as exhaust. Cant say the exact rpms as they are synchronized in 2 groups of 3:
> - 1st group is 1 Push + 1 pull + 1 top exhaust synchronized on cpu temperature
> - 2nd group is 1 Push + 1 pull + the other top exhaust also synchronized on cpu temperature. They are running between 60% (quiet, approx 1100rpm) to 75% in load (approx 1200rpm). Cpu tops at ~55°C (delta T ~25°).
> 
> The bottom riing is running at around 1100rpm, on the rear slot, pushing some air on the bracket side of the gpu. I would like to add a 2nd one on the bottom, but connectors on the mobo are a problem ^^ I purchased some 90° pin adaptors, it is fine for the front panel connectors, but another connector with double rank pins blocks me...
> 
> Rear arctic F9s are running at ~55%, cant say the rpms ^^
> 
> And pump in performance mode all the time, ~2800rpm.
> 
> What about yours?
> 
> -


I run basically all of my fans between 800 and 1200 RPM. Based mostly on CPU temp with PWM.
Since i have a reference 980, the temperature of that doesnt matter for anything else. This is why i am curious, what additional temperature a custom cooled gpu causes on all other comonents. Especially on an M.2 ssd below the GPU, or the CPU, MB, PCH etc.


----------



## thedumpap

Hello!
I just received my GIGABYTE GTX 1070 GAMING G1 today, and I love it.
Ran heaven benchmark and the highest temperature it got was 77 degrees, but staying mostly at 75.

What can be done to improve the temperatures of the GPU? (CPU is doing fine).



Got one front intake at the bottom. What should be done?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I run basically all of my fans between 800 and 1200 RPM. Based mostly on CPU temp with PWM.
> Since i have a reference 980, the temperature of that doesnt matter for anything else. This is why i am curious, what additional temperature a custom cooled gpu causes on all other comonents. Especially on an M.2 ssd below the GPU, or the CPU, MB, PCH etc.


Ok.

I will check tonight my motherboard temperature









No M2 yet, but thinking about adding one somewhere. Still figuring out what I can do with that mPCIe port up there. Any idea?
Any way I can use that mPCIe slot for a wifi module to free the PCIe 2.0 below the GPU?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thedumpap

I'm thinking I should just put 2 front intake fans, a bottom exhaust fan (under GPU), and that should do it - right?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedumpap*
> 
> I'm thinking I should just put 2 front intake fans, a bottom exhaust fan (under GPU), and that should do it - right?


No. Bottom exhaust is general not a good idea, since heat is going upwards. Or make it rear exhaust behind the CPU with 2x80mm.


----------



## thedumpap

What about the GPU then? It shouldnt have any cooling?


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedumpap*
> 
> What about the GPU then? It shouldnt have any cooling?


You can add fans on the bottom and take out the mesh for maximum fresh air flow on the gpu.

If your case is standing window up then you can put exhaust/intake fans almost as you want
If your case is standing in its normal position, then like Locculus said, bottom must always be intake, and top exhaust.

Rear and front can theoritically be setup as you wish, but I would recommend the front as intake as you have bigger spots than rear (positive pressure easier) and because the lower front fan can blow air directly on the gpu.


----------



## t0ph3rs

Can you fit 2x 480's in these? Ive got a Asus
MAXIMUS VIII GENE mobo.


----------



## LocutusH

Fitting should be no problem.


----------



## t0ph3rs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Fitting should be no problem.


Take it heat will be? I have it setup right next to my window for that nice cool air...


----------



## Firewarior84

Back ordered the MSI gtx 1080 Seahawk yesterday. Just got packaging notification and waiting on shipping confirmation. Can't wait to install it.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0ph3rs*
> 
> Take it heat will be? I have it setup right next to my window for that nice cool air...


With two reference card, maybe not. They push the heat right out on the back. But i dont think it will be cool or quiet either way.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey! Working on a new Air 240 build, its Mach 5 (from Speed Racer) themed, and I'm wondering what 980ti's can fit in the 240, besides reference coolers? Would MSI coolers fit? I have an H105 in the front, so looking for 2 gpu's i can fit in there, and hopefully maintain a cool enough inside temp


----------



## GFAGK

Yo guys ! Just received my case today android i was wondering what kind of fans would fit up and down with an matx motherboard, 120mm fans or slim 120mm fans....?? Thanks !


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Hey! Working on a new Air 240 build, its Mach 5 (from Speed Racer) themed, and I'm wondering what 980ti's can fit in the 240, besides reference coolers? Would MSI coolers fit? I have an H105 in the front, so looking for 2 gpu's i can fit in there, and hopefully maintain a cool enough inside temp


Simple lecture through a few pages would have gave you the answer.
The MSI Gaming 970 / 980 / 980ti don't fit in the case.
If you want to SLI 980ti, you should definetely go for blower styles gpus anyway, or watercooling. Or, wait for 1x 1080ti


----------



## zakpack24

Been following this thread for a while and just made an account, love checking out what everyone's been doing with their builds.

I'm putting together an air 240 build in the next week or two and had a quick question about graphics card clearance when using a push/pull H105 rad with Corsair SP120's.

From what I've read the GTX 1070 EVGA SC the only 1070 that has been verified to fit both height-wise and length-wise with a push/pull H105, has anyone had any success fitting any other 1070 cards in a build like this? Can anyone using a H105 push/pull combo let me know the maximum length card that can fit?

Thanks!


----------



## idunno1987

How do you guys mount the arctic 92mm fans in the 80mm fan spots?


----------



## KRiSX

well I changed over to my new carbide 240 white on the weekend, VERY happy with it so far... seriously what a great case









shoehorned my new H100i GTX in it too as my old Noctua wouldn't fit... looks great, now I'm keen to add some white led strips to really make it pop... anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## cscheat

push & pull config will fit for RX 480?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idunno1987*
> 
> How do you guys mount the arctic 92mm fans in the 80mm fan spots?


I dont think, that anyone is mounting them there.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont think, that anyone is mounting them there.


I think I may have wrote that by mistake earlier, I mounted 2x80 arctic F8, not 2x92 arctic F9.

Just saying if you were thinking of my post ^^

Cscheat, what is the thickness of your radiator in front?
If 30mm (h100 series) then you got 280mm maximum
If 35mm (h105) then you got 275mm max.

But of you "sacrifice" a fan on the lower slot of the radiator, then you can mount a gpu that is until 305mm, meaning the 1070/1080 gigabyte g1 / asus strix can fit for example


----------



## xcchan

Interested in getting my first diy PC, and would like to get this case. Will it be easy for first time builders?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcchan*
> 
> Interested in getting my first diy PC, and would like to get this case. Will it be easy for first time builders?


Its easy, but mostly depends on the components you buy for it. Just be careful with the outside painting, and the window. They are especially sensitive.


----------



## evilsoya

Added Overwatch decals to my Carbide


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivoryg37

Might paint my air 240 two tone soon. Just went from a z77 matx to a x99 itx. Still need to add some fans to the top and bottom. Flat PSU cables work great in this case to route all cables behind the motherboard


----------



## gorywynn

So im building my new Computer right now. I got a question with the Fan directions. Actually i built it like on picture 1, but so i have no intake, just exhaust.

Do you guys think i can build it like picture 2, with the fans on the radiator as intake? My CPU Cooler is the Corsair H100i v2.


Picture 1


Picture 2


----------



## Heka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorywynn*
> 
> So im building my new Computer right now. I got a question with the Fan directions. Actually i built it like on picture 1, but so i have no intake, just exhaust.
> 
> Do you guys think i can build it like picture 2, with the fans on the radiator as intake? My CPU Cooler is the Corsair H100i v2.
> 
> 
> Picture 1
> 
> 
> Picture 2


You may want to set up like Pic#2, seeing as you have no intake, and that would give you radiator cool intake.


----------



## gorywynn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heka*
> 
> You may want to set up like Pic#2, seeing as you have no intake, and that would give you radiator cool intake.


Yes, correctly. Do you think its a good idea to set up like picture #2?


----------



## Heka

Yes, definitely do picture 2.


----------



## gorywynn

Okay, i will do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RickRockerr

Hi everyone! I haven't been active in overclock.net in months. I sold my full custom loop and I bought corsair's H100i v2. Must say, the installation was little bit tricky because the tubes are pretty damn stiff.
I managed to install it with a little bit of force.








Tell me, what do you guys (and girls) think?


----------



## cscheat

picture 2 is better

For intake fan use static pressure fans there.

For exhaust fan, use high air flow fan


----------



## LocutusH

New ASUS 1070 Dual announced today, might also fit this case, with the color sheme too. If someone prefers custom coolers in this case.



Source


----------



## gorywynn

Just finished my new Computer. The Tubes from the Corsair H100i v2 are not very flexible, thats annoying because they are touching the window. Any tipps?

I gonna add a white LED strip in the future and change the Fans to Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition.

The final rig:
B150M MSI Night Elf
i5 6600k
HyperX Savage 16GB
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
Be Quiet! 630W PSU
Corsair H100i v2
Samsung SSD 256 GB
Seagate 2 TB HDD
Creative Sound Blaster Z


----------



## impalia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorywynn*
> 
> Just finished my new Computer. The Tubes from the Corsair H100i v2 are not very flexible, thats annoying because they are touching the window. Any tipps?


You could try turning the CPU block in a different angle to release tension from the tubing. That is if you do not mind the fact that the awesome corsair logo will be facing the wrong way.







I had the same problem when I recently put my new PC togeather (Pics will be posted soon), and since I did not want to compromise in any way, I changed watercooler into a "Corsair H105". The tubes are much smaller and made in a different material, they are much more flexible and you can also change the coloured "ring" around the Corsair logo on the CPU-block / pump


----------



## BaronOvHell

Has anyone installed an EVGA Hybrid Kit for the 1080 GTX yet? I'm curious if the tubes coming out the side will hit the window


----------



## Firewarior84

Just installed the Msi gtx 1080 Seahawk into my case today. Absolutely amazing. Fits perfectly. No problems installing even with a Corsair h100i gtx.


----------



## A5T4R07H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firewarior84*
> 
> Just installed the Msi gtx 1080 Seahawk into my case today. Absolutely amazing. Fits perfectly. No problems installing even with a Corsair h100i gtx.


Sweet, can you show a picture ?


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firewarior84*
> 
> Just installed the Msi gtx 1080 Seahawk into my case today. Absolutely amazing. Fits perfectly. No problems installing even with a Corsair h100i gtx.


I'd love to see pics. I'm guessing you have the H100 on the front and the GPU radiator on the top?


----------



## Firewarior84

Only picture I have with the side off and the glass not reflecting other stuff.


----------



## Lennart76

Hello,

Does the MSI Gaming X fit if I Leave the side panel away?
Or doesnt it fit with that air 240 closing mechanism?


----------



## Healy2k

Coming from a Haf-XB I finally took the plunge and bought this case!







been after this case for months thinking I might find a better one but nope its still awesome.

If anyone is interested in buying it in the UK then I ordered it from Ebay(Maplin) for £60(Black) with free postage so get on it people as I think its a steal seeing as other shops are £80-85

Can I ask if the fans are 4pin pwm fans that come with the case? I want to add more but presume corsair don't supply those type anymore.


----------



## Hxxx

Hey Guys

I just bought this case (in white) and been reading through this to find out that my MSI gtx 980 ti Golden Edition will most likely not fit. So may I ask if any of you tried replacing the cooler with an NZXT bracket g10 ? Would that solve the clearance issue? Is the top pipe hitting the window or are the PCIE cables an issue aswell?
Worst case I can do the window flipping trick but I have the gpu bracket handy


----------



## t0ph3rs

Finally finished the build! well, the stepup is in process with Evga








Quick, small, cool & quiet at idle. Mission Complete.

PC Part Picker & loads of pictures: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/CyvV3C

Finished pictures:


----------



## Tebuh

A few update:

Specs: Intel Core i5-3570K, ASROCK Z77E-ITX, Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming 8GB GDDR5X, Corsair 8 GB Vengeance 1600mHz, Samsung 840 Evo SSD , Cryorig C1, Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 29" LED IPS, Team Wolf Swappable Switch Keyboard

Old:






New: (Only change CPU Cooler and Sleeved Cables)


----------



## cscheat

guys,

I am wondering how is the card temperature of Crossfire/ SLI setup???

Since the cards are so close together


----------



## Seatthief

Hello all i am currently about to build in the air 240 and plan on using the MSI gaming X 1070. However i am now fairly certain it will not fit inside the case with the windowed side panel on, is there a way to modify the panel to allow for greater height on cards (even if it kinda looks terrible) and/or how easy would it be to manufacture a custom window that would look reasonably nice, and furthermore are there any guides to follow on either of these processes?


----------



## Nakae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seatthief*
> 
> Hello all i am currently about to build in the air 240 and plan on using the MSI gaming X 1070. However i am now fairly certain it will not fit inside the case with the windowed side panel on, is there a way to modify the panel to allow for greater height on cards (even if it kinda looks terrible) and/or how easy would it be to manufacture a custom window that would look reasonably nice, and furthermore are there any guides to follow on either of these processes?


Have done some research about this too but still not entirely sure if the card would fit or not, i was 100% sure it wouldn't then i found a post of someone on Reddit that managed to fit a GTX 980 Gaming, and according to the specs on the MSI website they are nearly identical with the 1070 being slighty thicker at 42mm instead of 36 for the 980.

http://i.imgur.com/gj7ogrJ.jpg?1


----------



## cscheat

guys. I really need some advice from this community here...

I have a mobo that I wanted to do crossfire. However, my PCI E slots now at slot no.1 & no.4....

My card are RX 480 (dual slot )

Searched the whole internet seems like one solution (see link below) ...

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/297721-corsair-air-240-5th-pice-slot/

anyone with the same issue? will it break my casing's structure?? redface.gif


----------



## Zonarion

Hi OP, can you please link those cable combs?


----------



## Zonarion

How is your sidepanel so clear? Mine is really dim


----------



## Zonarion

Hey guys. My air 240 case window is sooo dark I want a clear one that is easy to see through. So they sell them?


----------



## idunno1987

Can anyone tell me what the longest Gpu you can get with a radiator in push/pull (h100i Gtx to be specific)

Thanks


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zonarion*
> 
> How is your sidepanel so clear? Mine is really dim


I believe the black air 240 came with clear sidepanel and the white came with smoked one


----------



## JJK1028

Just want to confirm that 1080 GTX Strix 08G fits in the case!


----------



## Zonarion

Yes! Cables will sqush against sidepanel though.


----------



## Zonarion

This is my build with a 1080 Asus Strix.


----------



## octiny

About 90% done. Happy with the results so far.

Painted the IO shield cover, liquid cooler caps and tinted the lightbars.

Specs in sig


----------



## impalia

@octiny

How does the top GPU perform under heavy load? I'm curious, as I am looking to builld something similar to what you have. Does it Throttle or go to "worrying" Tempratures?

By the way, nice build. Looks really clean


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impalia*
> 
> @octiny
> 
> How does the top GPU perform under heavy load? I'm curious, as I am looking to builld something similar to what you have. Does it Throttle or go to "worrying" Tempratures?
> 
> By the way, nice build. Looks really clean


I have yet to fully test or even install windows on it as I'm waiting for my new monitor and HB bridge to arrive tomorrow.

All fans are intake except for the rear fans since it'll laying horizontal (main reason I got the case) and the GPU's will push most of the hot air out.

Shouldn't have any issues with the top card besides the usual 5-8c temp difference on close slot to slot blower cards.

Will be aiming for a sustained 2GHZ+ on both cards under 4K load (60%-70% fan)

I'll post some results tomorrow night.


----------



## HesterDW

I dun goofed.


----------



## AHornyEwok

Ok so I have been going crazy over figuring out what 1070/1080 cards can 'fit' in this case.
For me, 'fit' means the side panel goes on even though the power cables may touch the window.

So, now we have my definition of what 'fitting' means, I can tell you what I have found from my internet trawling.

It seems as though as long as the GPU and it's power connectors are 145mm and smaller, it'll 'fit'.
Albeit with the window slightly touching on the power cables.

The last poster in this thread also has come to this conclusion.

There's photographic proof that the EVGA FTW card 'fits' but with the cables highly squished up against the window.
This is 137.74mm plus 9mm for the power cables.

The MSI 980 Gaming is in a similar position with photos showing it 'fits' with very squished up power cables. That card is 140mm according to MSI.
I would not recommend doing this though as it looks like it is under a lot of stress with the +9mm connectors hurting it 'fit'.

And as we have seen multiple times here the ASUS Strix 'fits' with not too much hassle, maybe some touching too.
That's a 134mm card.

Now to my point. I have been looking at the Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming card and it is huge. 140mm according to Gigabyte.
The good news is that the 8pin power connectors are so far down there's at least 25mm of space to plug in and bend the cables.

My hypothesis is that the Gigabyte card will just manage to squeeze in and 'fit', with the plastic shroud very close to or touching the window,
with the power cables not being a factor in the 'fitting' equation.

Another concern would be the hot air and heatsink being basically touching the window,
but I believe the plastic shroud gives about 5mm at least of space between the window and the fins for airflow.

This is all hypothetical though, just judging from pictures and anecdotes from around the internet.
Would love to prove it but alas I must wait another month before I can get my hands on this amazing case and GPU.

Would love to hear some thoughts on all of this. Am I crazy or can this maybe just work?


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I dun goofed.


Which cooler that is? Does your side panel have a room to close?


----------



## ZUMARA

Hello,
i want to buy the Evga 1070 ftw soon do you think it will fit in the air 240?
thanks.


----------



## bamboochicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZUMARA*
> 
> Hello,
> i want to buy the Evga 1070 ftw soon do you think it will fit in the air 240?
> thanks.


According to the specs sheet it won't fit i think it was the same problem with most ftw cards but the evga 1070 superclock does fit


----------



## bamboochicken

I just joined ocn and wanted to show my build.

The cooler is going to be replaced as it is touching the top.

I'll fill out the club form when I can as I am on mobile right now.sorry for the bad image quality


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Which cooler that is? Does your side panel have a room to close?


Cryorig H7...and no it doesn't close. See, even dumb people can build computers.


----------



## svefn

NH-U9S or Cryorig m9i should fit although 125mm.


----------



## Larper

Seems to be hit or miss with the EVGA 1080 GTX FTW fitting inside of the Corsair 240. I had to bend the metal locking mechanism + remove the IO shield on the GPU and slide it in individually. I'm unable to fit the top back on even with my 8 pin connectors as flat as they will go. It's a good half inch too tall. I don't know how anyone managed to get their top back on.

Which brings up the next question. Does anyone know if they make some kind of low profile 8 pin connectors I can put in there?


----------



## bamboochicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larper*
> 
> Which brings up the next question. Does anyone know if they make some kind of low profile 8 pin connectors I can put in there?


I've seen them before but the ones I've seen are quite ugly


----------



## Larper

You know, I don't mind about appearance at this point. I would just like to get my case closed. Having things unfinished bugs me more than it being ugly. haha


----------



## bamboochicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larper*
> 
> You know, I don't mind about appearance at this point. I would just like to get my case closed. Having things unfinished bugs me more than it being ugly. haha


I'll see if I can find it then but I know what you mean my cpu cooler is driving me nuts its zipped tied on until I can get a new one when I get paid


----------



## bamboochicken

http://www.moddiy.com/products/Special-Mini-Low%252dProfile-8%252dPin-to-8%252dPin-PCI%252dE-Extension-Cable-(15cm).html?gclid=CjwKEAjwq8y8BRCstYTm8qeT9mwSJACZGjUkLKuYx3dyCCf3OMW1m6iupcGOd4E-JB69piiMtInnIhoCQKrw_wcB here we are and it doesn't look to bad


----------



## Larper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bamboochicken*
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Special-Mini-Low%252dProfile-8%252dPin-to-8%252dPin-PCI%252dE-Extension-Cable-(15cm).html?gclid=CjwKEAjwq8y8BRCstYTm8qeT9mwSJACZGjUkLKuYx3dyCCf3OMW1m6iupcGOd4E-JB69piiMtInnIhoCQKrw_wcB here we are and it doesn't look to bad


You're amazing. I'll order two and let you know if it works. This could be that hair of space I need to seal my enclosure again.


----------



## evilsoya

I've overwatch-ed my Carbide 240 haha. I am using an Icy Vision rev.2 on my 780 Ti (kept the LED "Geforce GTX" logo)



















Added red color to the h100i tubes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hxxx

Finally moved my setup from my full tower to the air 240 as it more than meets my needs. I had to get a gtx 1070 card because my Msi gtx 980 ti golden would not fit no matter what I did. Overall pretty happy with it , the tunes on the h100i gtx are stiff as hell I wrestled with them pretty much .overall temps are good system is quiet I really don't miss the airflow in my older full tower case so far I'm happy.
System specs

Corei7 4770k @ 4.6
Corsair h100i gtx push pull
Gigabyte gtx 1070 gaming
Gigabyte z97mx gaming
4x4gb gskill ddr3
Seasonic 860w platinum







[/URL]


----------



## cc9536

Hey guys,

So I'm about to order all the parts to start a new build (Air 240 included of course). Before I do this, I had a couple of questions that have been brewing since reading through this thread:

1. I want to get the asus gtx 1070 strix and I understand the fitting is tight (due to the power connectors). Will a 90 degree adapter solve this issue? (like this one: http://www.moddiy.com/products/3.0mm-Pitch-6%252dPin-Mini-PCIe-Male-Header-Connector-%252d-90%25-Angled-%252d-Black.html)

2. Should I avoid buying a 3.5'' hdd? I'm planning on getting an EVO SSD for the boot drive and was planning on having the hdd for games etc. I've seen a couple of people suggesting that it's not a good idea due to it being placed behind the motherboard and generating too much heat. Could somebody confirm this and possibly suggest an alternative (fyi, I'd rather not get a 2nd SSD due to cost)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bamboochicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cc9536*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm about to order all the parts to start a new build (Air 240 included of course). Before I do this, I had a couple of questions that have been brewing since reading through this thread:
> 
> 1. I want to get the asus gtx 1070 strix and I understand the fitting is tight (due to the power connectors). Will a 90 degree adapter solve this issue? (like this one: http://www.moddiy.com/products/3.0mm-Pitch-6%252dPin-Mini-PCIe-Male-Header-Connector-%252d-90%25-Angled-%252d-Black.html)
> 
> 2. Should I avoid buying a 3.5'' hdd? I'm planning on getting an EVO SSD for the boot drive and was planning on having the hdd for games etc. I've seen a couple of people suggesting that it's not a good idea due to it being placed behind the motherboard and generating too much heat. Could somebody confirm this and possibly suggest an alternative (fyi, I'd rather not get a 2nd SSD due to cost)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1 the card won't fit sorry. Also that part you mentioned is for soldering to boards it's what's actually on the board

2 personally I haven't had trouble with hdd heat


----------



## zakpack24

Thought I'd share my new build.



Specs are:
Asus Maximus VIII Gene
i7 6700K @ 4.7Ghz
Corsair H105 in push/pull
16GB Kingston HyperX 2666Mhz
EVGA GTX 1070 SC @ 2025Mhz
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB m.2
Corsair RM750i with red sleeved Cablemod kit
4 SP120 Quiet Edition fans as intake on the rad, 2 AF120 Quiet Edition fans top mounted as exhaust
7TB of HDD space for media server/games

Just waiting on the NZXT Hue+ RGB kit which is getting delivered today!

Bonus pic of all the boxes:


----------



## LocutusH

And how is your m.2 temp below the 1070, where it also gets all the gpu heat?


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bamboochicken*
> 
> 1 the card won't fit sorry.


This is just plain incorrect. Yes, the power connectors are touching the window but it does fit as shown by this person earlier on in this thread. (The ASUS Strix for context since I missed including that information)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soprohero*
> 
> Alright just got done installing the 1080 STRIX into the case. And it fits! The card was tough to put in length wise, I had to remove the cpu cooler radiator first which was a slight pain in the ass. And because of how tall the card is, I cant fit one nzxt hue+ strip along the back wall, which is also kind of annoying. And the power connectors will def need to be bent and pushed up against the window panel. Im not quite happy with how i have the cables positioned atm so I will prob adjust that in a bit or maybe gets some fancy red ones.
> 
> But if you want the card to fit in this case, it surely will fit! Havent tested it at all yet and wanted to get some better pics. But I'm in a rush atm tho I really wanted to give you guys an update before I left, so I hope this helps some people!


----------



## bamboochicken

I was just going with what the spec sheet said


----------



## zakpack24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> And how is your m.2 temp below the 1070, where it also gets all the gpu heat?


Nothing to worry about - I can't remember where exactly I found the information but I did look into this before putting the build together and the temps caused by the GPU don't affect performance of the SSD.


----------



## zakpack24

Got my NZXT Hue+ RGB Lighting Kit last night, absolutely in love with this kit.

Magnetic light strips make mounting a breeze and the Cam software works without a hitch when choosing various shades/effects.

Unfortunately only had time to get a quick couple of pics last night but here they are:


----------



## Akotar

Awesome build zakpack24 totally loved it. Have some questions if you can answer me via private message


----------



## Gladi

hey just wondering if the Radeon RX 480 Reference cards with a height of 138mm will fit?


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> hey just wondering if the Radeon RX 480 Reference cards with a height of 138mm will fit?


No RX 480 reference card is that tall. All are barely a few mm above the bracket height so any brand of reference card will fit with plenty of room.


----------



## mrgstiffler

From the reading I've it done it sounds like there's a consensus that the EVGA 1070 SC fits with the panel put on, is that correct? I was lucky enough to catch this problem and cancel my FTW order before it shipped.


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgstiffler*
> 
> From the reading I've it done it sounds like there's a consensus that the EVGA 1070 SC fits with the panel put on, is that correct? I was lucky enough to catch this problem and cancel my FTW order before it shipped.


Yeah basically the FTW is about a mm or two away from the side panel and so the power cables won't fit with the side panel on. Someone did sort of manage to get it to fit but it wasn't pretty. The SC is a much better choice, a little cheaper, and reaches the same speed basically.


----------



## mrgstiffler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHornyEwok*
> 
> Yeah basically the FTW is about a mm or two away from the side panel and so the power cables won't fit with the side panel on. Someone did sort of manage to get it to fit but it wasn't pretty. The SC is a much better choice, a little cheaper, and reaches the same speed basically.


Awesome. That's what I figured from reading but this is a huge thread. Best Buy has the SC instock for the same price as Newegg and $5 more than Amazon.


----------



## Metrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakpack24*


What is the direction of the air flow from the CPU water cooler - is hot air pushed across the motherboard or is it being pushed out through the front of the cabinet?


----------



## Akotar

As far as I know right side (4 of them) gets air inside , and top 2 pushes it out
So right 4 intake - top 2 exhaust
Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akotar*
> 
> As far as I know right side (4 of them) gets air inside , and top 2 pushes it out
> So right 4 intake - top 2 exhaust
> Correct me if I'm wrong


Correct. H105 in front in push/pull is sucking air in, with the top two as exhaust. This is how it is recommended as it's the only place a 240mm radiator can fit in this case.


----------



## Metrik

Yes, here is Corsair's recommendation:



But that illustration above by Corsair is flawed, isn't it?

This is what's really going on:


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metrik*
> 
> Yes, here is Corsair's recommendation:
> 
> 
> 
> But that illustration above by Corsair is flawed, isn't it?
> 
> This is what's really going on:


Yeah that is true, but as seen 



, it's only a couple of degrees at worst. Not really something to be too concerned about.


----------



## zakpack24

The above answers are correct.

Exhausting heat out the top makes the most sense, so the front fans are intake. Holding my hand on the inside of the case while running a benchmark, the intakes still bring in cool air. It's likely only a couple of degrees difference at most.


----------



## octiny




----------



## Metrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHornyEwok*
> 
> Not really something to be too concerned about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakpack24*
> 
> It's likely only a couple of degrees difference at most.


Much appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## mrgstiffler

Anyone have a recommendation for silent 80mm exhaust fans

EDIT: Decided to order two Noctua NF-RF8 PWMs.


----------



## Gladi

Anyone tried putting Slimline Fans on the bottom?
They are only 13mm - 15mm thick and I wonder if they fit?


----------



## mattecz

15 mm is too thick with micro-atx mboard (pins), but 12 mm f.e. SCYTHE SLIP STREAM should be fit...


----------



## LocutusH

Just found a nice article, why we should not use custom cooler GPU-s in the air 240, if the m.2 slot is occupied right under the GPU itself with an SSD....
M.2 SSD heat issues under GPU


----------



## maortega15

Question on the Carbide Air 240.

Is it hard to feed the 3.5 inch drive bays and are the 3.5 drive bays easy to access?

Liking this case.









Thanks


----------



## Woxys

It's quite easy, just take off the side panel and that's it!
Also the bays are toolless


----------



## maortega15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> It's quite easy, just take off the side panel and that's it!
> Also the bays are toolless


From what I read somewhere, fishing the cables through can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maortega15*
> 
> From what I read somewhere, fishing the cables through can be a bit of a pain.


Yeah in the LinusTechTips review, Luke said the 8 pin CPU cable was very squished with the HDD cage in place. I'm personally getting a 1TB 2.5" HDD and putting that in with my SSD's and forgoing the 3.5" HDD cage.


----------



## zakpack24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHornyEwok*
> 
> Yeah in the LinusTechTips review, Luke said the 8 pin CPU cable was very squished with the HDD cage in place. I'm personally getting a 1TB 2.5" HDD and putting that in with my SSD's and forgoing the 3.5" HDD cage.


For what it's worth I had no problem getting a Cablemod CPU cable behind the 3.5" HDD cage, can definitely see how the stock braided PSU cable could be a problem though considering it's all in a single bundle.


----------



## Terrorsathan

Hey fellas,

I'm fairly new to the site, had a membership for years, but just started to post. Mostly because I've found this thread so helpful on my GPU size concerns. I'm currently in process, building a rig in this wonderful little case. I've been building PC's and doing general technical, geeky things for 20 years. I'm building this current system as funds allow it.

I currently have the following hardware in this build:

Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5 mATX
Corsair H100i V2
Corsair Force GT 240GB
G Skill TridentZ 16GB (2x8GB) 3000Mhz Cas 15
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Noctua NFF12s in push on the H100
Scythe Slipstream Slim's on the floor (2 of them) They're the 2000 RPM ones, but I'm using the Noctua fan speed reducers on them, cause we all know they're loud at high RPM
a single SP - PWM in the roof as exhaust that came with the H100. I plan on keeping it rather slow
Noctua NF12 on the back panel, with a noctua fan speed reducer bring that little bit more of intake in.
Not running any 80's I have 2 of the Noctua ones in my hoard but. nah.
Silverstone Strider 1000P - Modular 80+ SIlver (it's a few years old, but totally fine) especially with the Silverstone PP-05E short cable kit. Theyre flat cables, and all black too.

I'll include some photos (poor ones, sorry light sucks in here at the time being. I'll keep you guys updated on my progress as I purchase more hardware)





So... you probably want to know what else is going on this little guy.

It'll be a 6700K of course, An EVGA 1070 SC, and probably a Hyper X 256GB M.2

Thanks again fellas, for all the great info in this thread. You've really helped with my choices.

OH, I almost forgot. I did a little mod that is quite, quite nice. Obviously the 8pin EPS is a pain when you're using the 3.5"" cage. Well I cut a hole in the 3.5 cage with my Dremel, right where the cut out is on the mobo tray and BOOM. Perfect. The cut metal wiill be very sharp, need some filing, and even some sort of grommet. I used 3/16'' automotive vacuum hose. Split the hose and use that for grommet. I'll get a photo of the mod as soon as I can for you guys.

*EDIT*

Here's my little unseen mod, that goes a long way in tidying up the cabling.


----------



## Gladi

Finally managed to put my proposed rig into the partbuilder.
Feel free to comment on it.


----------



## LocutusH

Why 3.5" HDD? Use a 2.5", so you dont need the 3.5" cage at all.


----------



## Gladi

Sadly my Go-To-Vendor has no 3TB 2.5" Drives
The 3.5" cage is not disrupting at all and as such it should be ok to use it?


----------



## LocutusH

The psu compartment is a mess by default... the more things you sort out, the more place you have for cabling, and airflow for hdd's.


----------



## LocutusH

Finally my 1070FE also arrived








Installing tomorrow.


----------



## Gladi

shiny - with fitting power cables?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> shiny - with fitting power cables?


Yup, a Silverstone 8pin white extension cable, so that i dont have to see my PSU's own black/yellow/red/brown PCIE cables anymore


----------



## Gladi

I am still waiting for my GPU all other parts are already at the vendor.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Finished my build up finally... lights are more of an orange color in reality, my phone camera isn't the greatest


----------



## Gladi

Intersting


----------



## HunterKS

New to the air 240, can't wait! Ordered my parts and they should be here in a day or two...Pics will follow!

My specs you ask? Here you go!

Case: Need you ask?
Cooler: Corsair H100i V2
CPU: i5-6600k
Mobo: ASUS Maximus VIII Gene
RAM: 16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 ROG edition @3200Mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW <---- I've seen someone fit a 1080ftw which is 150mm...Without case mods! I also think with the upcoming EVGA Power Link this will fit even better.
PSU: HX750i
SSD: Intel 750 1.2tb PCIe

A hopefully near quiet build, as both the GPU and PSU turn off the fans when not needed and I'm using SP120 Quiet edition fans on the cooler.


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my build up finally... lights are more of an orange color in reality, my phone camera isn't the greatest


Sorry for the dumb question, but where is the GPU radiator? I can't tell.


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKS*
> 
> New to the air 240, can't wait! Ordered my parts and they should be here in a day or two...Pics will follow!
> 
> My specs you ask? Here you go!
> 
> Case: Need you ask?
> Cooler: Corsair H100i V2
> CPU: i5-6600k
> Mobo: ASUS Maximus VIII Gene
> RAM: 16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 ROG edition @3200Mhz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW <---- I've seen someone fit a 1080ftw which is 150mm...Without case mods! I also think with the upcoming EVGA Power Link this will fit even better.
> PSU: HX750i
> SSD: Intel 750 1.2tb PCIe
> 
> A hopefully near quiet build, as both the GPU and PSU turn off the fans when not needed and I'm using SP120 Quiet edition fans on the cooler.


I'd like to see photos of an FTW, it's got to be pressing against the window rather hard.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but where is the GPU radiator? I can't tell.


It's most likely in the back where the PSU is on the 120mm fan mount. More than enough room as long as there is good cable management.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question, but where is the GPU radiator? I can't tell.


Not a dumb question... it's actually on top. The top fan you can see is pushing air through it. There is another identical fan next to the rad but it's out of sight from that angle. I also have two AF120 quiets on the bottom and 2 noctua 80mms on the back. All fans besides the h100 are hooked to an NZXT Grid+.


----------



## HunterKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> I'd like to see photos of an FTW, it's got to be pressing against the window rather hard.


Haha yeah I don't doubt it will be a bit of a squeeze but it will fit, like I said hopefully the Power Link later this month will solve the problem too, I'm just happy the FTW can fit it due to two 8pins! But I will be posting pictures once its built


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> Not a dumb question... it's actually on top. The top fan you can see is pushing air through it. There is another identical fan next to the rad but it's out of sight from that angle. I also have two AF120 quiets on the bottom and 2 noctua 80mms on the back. All fans besides the h100 are hooked to an NZXT Grid+.


Thanks for the quick reply. That's cool! Obviously you're running an mITX board. I struggled with deciding between mobo form factors.


----------



## LiranV

Will Arctic Freezer 7 pro fit in this case? It's 127mm tall and some sources say the case can fir 130mm (official site says 120mm).


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiranV*
> 
> Will Arctic Freezer 7 pro fit in this case? It's 127mm tall and some sources say the case can fir 130mm (official site says 120mm).


Legireviews


----------



## cc9536

This is a real noob question, but people are saying it's tricky to get the cables to behave when installing a 3.5" hdd. Could anyone recommend the best 2.5" alternative? Would it just be a 2.5" notebook hdd that I would use instead?


----------



## LocutusH

There are not just notebook hdd's in the 2.5" segment. For example the WD RED is also available in 2.5".


----------



## cc9536

Aren't WD Reds mainly used for NAS systems though? Does that make a difference?


----------



## LocutusH

No, HDD-s are slow as hell, doesnt matter for what they are meant, or what format they are. The only use for them in a high end pc is data storage, where speed isnt a concern. But RED's are known for reliability also. For everything else there are SSD's.


----------



## cc9536

okay cool. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## LocutusH

Just installed my ZOTAC 1070FE.

And took the time to mod the m.2 predator under the card a bit







5mm high self-adhesive alu heatsinks. (didnt want to remove original sticker tough)


Still has clearance to the gpus bottom:


Finished:


Dont know exactly how much it means, but before, my 980ref was on 70-75 degree while gta5, now the 1070 is at 65 at max until now... And the m.2 before up to 55 after long gaming, now i didnt see it above 45 yet... And also cools down faster after gaming. The 1070 itself is the same dimensions, i just bought a new *********** cable for it, and cleaned everything. No coil whine yet, or anything else. The fan barely spins while gaming to (i game at 60fps capped FHD all max, for example gta5)


----------



## sidepartings26

Hi! I'm interested in this case and am wondering about portability. It would be to replace a laptop that I sometimes take out to record audio at studios or other inside locations, but not much. How light/portable is the case to take to other locations a few times a year?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidepartings26*
> 
> Hi! I'm interested in this case and am wondering about portability. It would be to replace a laptop that I sometimes take out to record audio at studios or other inside locations, but not much. How light/portable is the case to take to other locations a few times a year?


This case isnt stiff or durable enough at all, to be portable.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidepartings26*
> 
> Hi! I'm interested in this case and am wondering about portability. It would be to replace a laptop that I sometimes take out to record audio at studios or other inside locations, but not much. How light/portable is the case to take to other locations a few times a year?


I definitely wouldn't recommend this case for that purpose. Get something that is explicitly made for travel. Maybe the 380T or look into another brand for something even smaller.


----------



## frazein

Ok up until now i've only been an avid reeder of this amazing forum but since i fell in love with this case and i want to swap my thermaltake core v21 for this i really need to understend if my gigabyte gtx 770 would fit in this.
The site says 292 mm long and 129mm wide.
I've come to realize from reading that the lenght is not a problem but the width might be.
will my gtx 770 fit ???
I need an answer cause I'm daing to buy this case its so gorgeous !!


----------



## AHornyEwok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frazein*
> 
> Ok up until now i've only been an avid reeder of this amazing forum but since i fell in love with this case and i want to swap my thermaltake core v21 for this i really need to understend if my gigabyte gtx 770 would fit in this.
> The site says 292 mm long and 129mm wide.
> I've come to realize from reading that the lenght is not a problem but the width might be.
> will my gtx 770 fit ???
> I need an answer cause I'm daing to buy this case its so gorgeous !!


I don't want to say 100% yes but after looking at photos of the card, it definitely should fit. The power connectors are basically at bracket height so there shouldn't be any problem there.

I'd say 99% it'd fit, at the very most the power connectors might slightly touch the window panel.


----------



## teeREKT

I just got an Air 240 a few days ago. I have everything setup inside the case. I have a question about my h100i v2 cooler. Is it me or are the tubes very stiff and almost impossible to move and not have pressed against the case? I have them under my 24pin connector to the mobo and thats keeping them what seems like mm away from the plastic windowed panel. Any other way and I feel as thought it's pushing against the panel or pushing against my 980ti causing it to sag. I also don't want any added stress on the tubes themselves. I have the h100i v2 in the suggested position by a corsair technician, vertically behind the front panel. Am I doing it wrong? I have not seen anyone else mention any issues with the tubing from a liquid cooler.


----------



## impalia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeREKT*
> 
> I just got an Air 240 a few days ago. I have everything setup inside the case. I have a question about my h100i v2 cooler. Is it me or are the tubes very stiff and almost impossible to move and not have pressed against the case? I have them under my 24pin connector to the mobo and thats keeping them what seems like mm away from the plastic windowed panel. Any other way and I feel as thought it's pushing against the panel or pushing against my 980ti causing it to sag. I also don't want any added stress on the tubes themselves. I have the h100i v2 in the suggested position by a corsair technician, vertically behind the front panel. Am I doing it wrong? I have not seen anyone else mention any issues with the tubing from a liquid cooler.


I Had the exact same problem. I even went as far as returning my cooler and swapping it out for the Corsair H105. The smaller tubes and more flexy material worked great, and cooling is not an issue with either. I'm sitting at around 25 degrees celsius idle and never been above 45 under load. The CPU im running with is a Core i7-6700k Skylake, clocked at 4.2Ghz (locked at stock turbo speed).

I couldn't handle the fact that the H100i v2 felt like the tubes where gonna burst open at any minuit and throw all of its content straight into my computer... I'm sure that its very rare but it just felt like there was way too much tension in the tubing.

If you like me want watercooling but feel abit uncomfortable with the H100i tubes, Then i recommend swapping it out for the h105.


----------



## frazein

actually i watched some picture and one user had two gtx 780 from gigabyte in his ari 240, the cooling design is the same so it should fit, i will post here when I get the case and build the PC


----------



## Gladi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeREKT*
> 
> I just got an Air 240 a few days ago. I have everything setup inside the case. I have a question about my h100i v2 cooler. Is it me or are the tubes very stiff and almost impossible to move and not have pressed against the case? I have them under my 24pin connector to the mobo and thats keeping them what seems like mm away from the plastic windowed panel. Any other way and I feel as thought it's pushing against the panel or pushing against my 980ti causing it to sag. I also don't want any added stress on the tubes themselves. I have the h100i v2 in the suggested position by a corsair technician, vertically behind the front panel. Am I doing it wrong? I have not seen anyone else mention any issues with the tubing from a liquid cooler.






maybe post pictures?
Do you have the tubes top or bottom?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> I'd like to see photos of an FTW, it's got to be pressing against the window rather hard.


I had this case when it came out and then switched to a 250D. A few months ago I bought my kids the 240 since it's such a nice case. I have a 1070 FTW in my system. If I have time tonight I'll try to place it in their system to see how snug it fits and report back. I had an MSI 970 Gaming fit in this case last year and it was snug power cables were hitting the window. I think the FTW 1070 is a bit shorter PCB then the MSI 970.


----------



## BaronOvHell

The h100 v2 only worked for me with the tubes connecting to the radiator at the bottom, otherwise it hit the side window hard. Though now it does put a tiny bit of pressure on the end of my video card.


----------



## tiptop

My Build

ASUS Z97M-Plus
Intel i5 4590 3,7 GHZ
Team Group Dark 1600 DDR3 2x 4GB
ASUS Geforce GTX 1070 8GB Founders Edition
Corsair H100i v2
2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120

Headset: Sony MDR-1R + AntLion Audio Mod Mic v4
Keyboard: Logitech G15
Mouse: Logitech G9


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Just installed my ZOTAC 1070FE.
> 
> Finished:
> 
> 
> Dont know exactly how much it means, but before, my 980ref was on 70-75 degree while gta5, now the 1070 is at 65 at max until now... And the m.2 before up to 55 after long gaming, now i didnt see it above 45 yet... And also cools down faster after gaming. The 1070 itself is the same dimensions, i just bought a new *********** cable for it, and cleaned everything. No coil whine yet, or anything else. The fan barely spins while gaming to (i game at 60fps capped FHD all max, for example gta5)


Did you change the side panel? Your side panel is extremely see through. Mine is smoked


----------



## idunno1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I had this case when it came out and then switched to a 250D. A few months ago I bought my kids the 240 since it's such a nice case. I have a 1070 FTW in my system. If I have time tonight I'll try to place it in their system to see how snug it fits and report back. I had an MSI 970 Gaming fit in this case last year and it was snug power cables were hitting the window. I think the FTW 1070 is a bit shorter PCB then the MSI 970.


Let us know. I'm on the fence of picking up a 1070 ftw


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Did you change the side panel? Your side panel is extremely see through. Mine is smoked


Ive changed nothing.


----------



## 0ldChicken

My side panel is also way darker than that... ***? I had to have my lights cranked to 100% to see anything inside really.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> My side panel is also way darker than that... ***? I had to have my lights cranked to 100% to see anything inside really.


Mine is also super dark that why when I saw locutus post I was curious. That's weird he didn't change anything. I wonder did corsair change the panel on newer models or something. Mine is extremely smoked


----------



## Gladi

Ill be unboxing my case today.
Wonder what my case will be like









smoked/darker or clear... ?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Mine is also super dark that why when I saw locutus post I was curious. That's weird he didn't change anything. I wonder did corsair change the panel on newer models or something. Mine is extremely smoked


Or maybe you still have a protective layer on it?


----------



## Gladi

Hey

I now unpacked my Air 240 case and guess what.
My side window is too "smoked".
See the picture.
I tiple checked no extra protective layer on the outside or inside.
Just one each that I removed as you can see.

I will ask Corsair if they changed anything.


Oh yeah can I join the club now or does my build need to be finished?


----------



## LocutusH

I am not sure, but this side panel looks just like mine... There is no difference in the transparency.


----------



## Gladi

Maybe it was the was the light hit your case when you took the picture.


----------



## 0ldChicken

I'll admit it's been a while since I even had the window installed. My bridge from the gpu blocks sticks out too far so I just removed the thing... Honestly I like it more this way haha


----------



## zakpack24

From what I remember reading somewhere the black Air 240 comes with a smoked window and the white version is meant to come with a clear window.


----------



## Terrorsathan

Just from the photos in this thread, it does seem the white cases have a more clear window that my black case. Maybe I'm seeing things, but it seems that way.


----------



## AHornyEwok

I'll be getting the white version tomorrow so will report back on how smoked my window is. I'm hoping it's more clear than smoky, otherwise some LED's will be needed I think.


----------



## Gladi

maybe someone with the white and the black case can compare?


----------



## cc9536

So from reading this thread, it seems there is differing opinions as to whether a H100i V2 is able to fit properly in the air 240. I'm reading that some people have had no issue positioning it correctly (rad at the front with pipes at the top), others have had to 'shoe horn' them in with the pipes at the bottom of the rad, with them then pushing against the window & gpu and others who just haven't been able to fit them, period. Why the inconsistency? Will I have any issues fitting it in onto my Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5? If someone could clarify, that would be awesome!


----------



## Gladi

Hm.
My best guess: The people that could not fit them with pipe on top had 2 fans mounted on the top.

Then you have to check the setup
rad - fan - case or fan - rad - case or fan - rad - fan - case

lots of things to consider.


----------



## cc9536

That's very true. I'm going with just a single exhaust fan on top with a standard push setup through the rad. I shouldn't have any issues getting the V2 in considering my mobo choice should I?


----------



## Gladi

Dont think so.


----------



## Metrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teeREKT*
> 
> I have a question about my h100i v2 cooler. Is it me or are the tubes very stiff and almost impossible to move and not have pressed against the case?


I have the exact same setup. The tubes are stiff but making it fit the case with good clearance is doable. I used three large plastic tie straps to wrestle the tubes gently and took advantage of the fact that the tubes can rotate in the sockets of the cooling head. After that photo, I swapped all the fans to Noctua.


----------



## Hxxx

what are the chances of fitting a 120mm radiator and fan from 1070 Corsair Seahawk x on the bottom given that i have a micro atx board installed? I saw someone with a 120mm fan so im wondering if the radiator will fit as well


----------



## SoCalMX70

Been a long time since I posted in this thread, but today I did a small mod... Changed out the stock FuryX fan for one of the new Corsair ML120s. Red of course, to go with the rest of the theme. Sorry for the reflection and glare. Not sure why I struggled so much to get a clean picture this time. That glossy smoked side panel didn't seem to help:


----------



## Gladi

That is really bright wow.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Haha, it really isn't. In fact, the smoked panel seems to mute the brightness quite a bit. I'll try to get a more true to life pic at some point.


----------



## Gladi

Hey anyonre removed the PCI slots and put new ones in at a 90° turn?
I am playing with that idea currently and wonder if someone has done it before?


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> Hey anyonre removed the PCI slots and put new ones in at a 90° turn?
> I am playing with that idea currently and wonder if someone has done it before?


I haven't seen that, but it sure sounds interesting. You thinking a PCIe riser and having the video card sit vertically?


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> I haven't seen that, but it sure sounds interesting. You thinking a PCIe riser and having the video card sit vertically?


I sure do..
even more if I put a waterblock / AiO on it.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> what are the chances of fitting a 120mm radiator and fan from 1070 Corsair Seahawk x on the bottom given that i have a micro atx board installed? I saw someone with a 120mm fan so im wondering if the radiator will fit as well


Not with a mATX board, there isn't enough space. You can only do it with a mITX board.. like *this*


----------



## Gladi

Hm I just took a quick look and it seems the 4 PCI slots are not enough to turn it 90°
would be more comfy wit ha 5th PCI slot.

I think ill check if i can get used case and hack it up....
If you turn the GPU 90° you need to make a custome pci cover for it or shorten it also... :/


----------



## Hxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Not with a mATX board, there isn't enough space. You can only do it with a mITX board.. like *this*


Do you know if the cooler block on the MSI seahawk x can be removed and pushed through one of the cable grommets of the corsair 240 case so it can be installed on the second chamber? I can't seem to find any pictures on the width of the cooler block or the video card cooler dismantled. Thanks


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> Do you know if the cooler block on the MSI seahawk x can be removed and pushed through one of the cable grommets of the corsair 240 case so it can be installed on the second chamber? I can't seem to find any pictures on the width of the cooler block or the video card cooler dismantled. Thanks


I wouldn't really do that. Removing the block from the card will instantly void your warranty.. I don't think you'd want that.


----------



## HesterDW

Does anyone else with top-down cpu coolers get hot air stuck between the graphics card and the cpu cooler? Wondering if its my Gelids not moving enough air or if that's just normal for these types of coolers.


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Does anyone else with top-down cpu coolers get hot air stuck between the graphics card and the cpu cooler? Wondering if its my Gelids not moving enough air or if that's just normal for these types of coolers.


you blowing air down or pulling it up?

if blowing air down, try pulling up.


----------



## Hxxx

Have you guys tried to fit this cooler through one of the cable holes to water cool the gpu?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998133&ignorebbr=1


----------



## SoCalMX70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> Have you guys tried to fit this cooler through one of the cable holes to water cool the gpu?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998133&ignorebbr=1


No idea if that one will work, but I can tell you that I have a Corsair H75 cooler routed that way. IIRC, I had to remove the plastic cap on the pump/heatsink to fit it through

Perhaps try to get some measurements?


----------



## Hxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoCalMX70*
> 
> No idea if that one will work, but I can tell you that I have a Corsair H75 cooler routed that way. IIRC, I had to remove the plastic cap on the pump/heatsink to fit it through
> 
> Perhaps try to get some measurements?


Thanks I emailed EVGA. I couldn't find any measurements whatsoever . the cooler block does look about the same width as the H75 so we shall see.


----------



## Gladi

It should work if the water block is not already assembled to the card.

should have read more closely.
Looks like its about same size as the corsair or kraken coolers


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> you blowing air down or pulling it up?
> 
> if blowing air down, try pulling up.


Blowing it down. That might be the problem. Ill try pulling air up.


----------



## Hxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gladi*
> 
> It should work if the water block is not already assembled to the card.
> 
> should have read more closely.
> Looks like its about same size as the corsair or kraken coolers


yeah the cooler is the same as the cooler they made for the 900 series cards with the only difference being the shroud and possible the radiator fan, but i can't find any info on that one either.
Anyway i emailed EVGA and they basically said that they don't have the exact measurements but the cooler is designed to fit inside the shroud (like that wasn't already obvious







) . I already made up my mind to buy the 1070 SC + the hybrid cooler so we shall see if it fits. Worst case ill return the cooler or wait until i upgrade to a MITX board.

Thanks


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> Have you guys tried to fit this cooler through one of the cable holes to water cool the gpu?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998133&ignorebbr=1


I have this kit in my case, I think you'd be able to do what you want to try. I mounted my rad on the top, as I still had enough clearance even with a front radiator


----------



## Hxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> I have this kit in my case, I think you'd be able to do what you want to try. I mounted my rad on the top, as I still had enough clearance even with a front radiator


Thanks . I have a h100i in push/pull with an matx board so i wanted to mount the gpu rad on the second chamber. I can maybe squeeze the rad at the top if i remove some fans rework things etc but id rather not mess with it unless i really have to. I purchased the kit and I will give it a shot. Cant wait.


----------



## bmx045

Aye, new member here....going to share my air 240. Found this thread when google searching how to cram a big gpu in this case.







better res pics


http://imgur.com/h7xio


Acer XG270HU 1440p/144hz
Modi 2 DAC
Bose 201's
Air 240
i7-6700k
16gb Anarchy DDR4
MSI B150M PRO-VD
EVGA 1080 FTW
Corsair CX750M
Corsair H80i
2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM

Long time PC builder (since 2001 in high school). In order to get this gpu to fit, you need to cut down the pci-e connectors and insulate the exposed metal, the side pairs I didn't think needed it.


----------



## carbide240rocks

Will an MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk X or EVGA 1080 hybrid fit in the case. i.e. will the side panel close?


----------



## bmx045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbide240rocks*
> 
> Will an MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk X or EVGA 1080 hybrid fit in the case. i.e. will the side panel close?


someone in this thread said the seahawk fit fine, go back a few pages


----------



## Hxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbide240rocks*
> 
> Will an MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk X or EVGA 1080 hybrid fit in the case. i.e. will the side panel close?


Seahawk yes
Hybrid no because it's using a wider pcb (I think the ftw pcb).
As an alternative you can also buy the 1070/1080 hybrid cooling kit which would work with a reference evga model.


----------



## bmx045

has anyone used a pci-e riser card/cable in this case besides redefined?


----------



## thedeceiver

New around these parts but here's one of my builds.

I spray painted the stock motherboard heatsinks from red to white.
As you can see in picture 3 I also put some thermal padding on a couple components which the top rad fan sits against.
Also added some heatsinks to the SSD (yes I left on the label) to possibly take away some heat but if anything to hide the fact its green and white.

Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
Corsair rmx Series 750W 80 PLUS GOLD PS
Samsung 850 EVO - 250GB - M.2 SATA III Internal SSD
Gigabyte Micro ATX (GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5)
Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB 1866MHz DDR3
Intel Core i5-4690K OC'd @ 4.0Ghz
ASUS VG248QE 1080p/144hz
Logitech G600 MMO Gaming Mouse
Poker 3 White Keyboard w/ Cherry MX Blues
MSI 1070 8GB SEA HAWK X

Ambient Room Temp: 27c (Couple fans occilating)
Video Card Exhaust (Idle) 31.9c (Load) 46.4c
Case Exhaust (Idle) 34.8c (Load) 39.9c
CPU @ 4.0Ghz Core Max (Idle) 49c (load) 57c
GPU HWinfo Max Temp (Idle) 38c (Load) 53c
SSD HWinfo Max Temp (Idle) 44c (Load) 54c

Load temps were me playing a round of Overwatch with the GPU in Gaming Mode using MSI gaming app.
Fans seem to run around 1200/1300 rpm I need to replace the fans with some different ones and possibly get an 80mm exhaust fan.


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmx045*
> 
> has anyone used a pci-e riser card/cable in this case besides redefined?


uhm on what page can i find this?


----------



## Trilithius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> Seahawk yes
> Hybrid no because it's using a wider pcb (I think the ftw pcb).
> As an alternative you can also buy the 1070/1080 hybrid cooling kit which would work with a reference evga model.


In a picture a few pages back (page 295 I think) there is a picture with an EVGA hybrid fitting just fine as far as I can tell. No idea if its a 1080 though, I couldn't find any posted specs.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trilithius*
> 
> In a picture a few pages back (page 295 I think) there is a picture with an EVGA hybrid fitting just fine as far as I can tell. No idea if its a 1080 though, I couldn't find any posted specs.


If you're talking about my pic, then yes, it is a 1080 FE with the new EVGA Hybrid Kit


----------



## Hxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> If you're talking about my pic, then yes, it is a 1080 FE with the new EVGA Hybrid Kit


Is the radiator mounted in the second chamber or is it at the top ? (i think the latter). I am trying to find out if the block fits through one of the grommet holes to allow the radiator to be installed in the second chamber.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> Is the radiator mounted in the second chamber or is it at the top ? (i think the latter). I am trying to find out if the block fits through one of the grommet holes to allow the radiator to be installed in the second chamber.


On the top... I'm skeptical about it fitting through the hole... may just make it, but not sure


----------



## Trilithius

Ah, cool. Thanks for the clarification! Build looks awesome btw.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Thanks... Here is a better pic incase anyone is wondering how I crammed everything in.


----------



## Raiden8816

Original Build w/ GTX 970

Totally forgot to post pictures of the 1080 FE installed.



I'll get more pictures since I've changed some more things around. As this only shows the Zotec 1080 FE installed. I have removed the Noctua NF-12 from below the graphics card and replaced the Corsair H100i push fans with dual Noctua NF-12. Plus I've also installed an NZXT Hue+ LED system which is awesome. Even though the CUE software sucks requiring authentication every boot and forget about updating the software as that always fails.


----------



## Hxxx

Finally got my hybrid cooler today from newegg ( 400-HY-5188-B1 ) and managed to fit it through the bottom cable hole without too much frustration. I had to remove the plastic cap which snaps out and snaps back in place so no tools required. The block with the cap on measures a tiny bit over 1 inch and less than 1 inch with the cap off. I'm getting the EVGA 1070 SC tomorrow and ill see what this puppy can do. Check out some pics.


----------



## RobertNeo

Hi everybody!

I'm going to purchase the new Aquacool Eisbaer 240, do you believe the radiator (125 mm x 278 mm x 30 mm) will fit the front panel?


----------



## Hxxx

Quick update on my setup

I managed to install the cooler on my evga gtx 1070 SC. The wire going to the radiator fine is sooo short at least for my use case that it was a bit of a pain to keep it plugged in.
Thanks everyone for the help, I'm pretty excited about my setup now and cant wait to fire up some games (BTW 45C under furmark for 30 min ... insane)
Also the LED on the side is not RGB... I know this question came up before. Its just white and you can apply the usual lighting effects.


----------



## Gladi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KizakuraVolt*
> 
> So after having dreams of the Extreme edition Gigabyte gpu in the Air 240 and seeing Metallic Acid's Re(de)fine build. I want to do a free standing GPU to show off the Angel eyes.... I guess I'll be jumping into case modder life now.


pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaasssssss tell me you have a build log?


----------



## thedeceiver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hxxx*
> 
> Seahawk yes
> Hybrid no because it's using a wider pcb (I think the ftw pcb).
> As an alternative you can also buy the 1070/1080 hybrid cooling kit which would work with a reference evga model.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKS*
> 
> New to the air 240, can't wait! Ordered my parts and they should be here in a day or two...Pics will follow!
> 
> My specs you ask? Here you go!
> 
> Case: Need you ask?
> Cooler: Corsair H100i V2
> CPU: i5-6600k
> Mobo: ASUS Maximus VIII Gene
> RAM: 16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 ROG edition @3200Mhz
> GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 FTW <---- I've seen someone fit a 1080ftw which is 150mm...Without case mods! I also think with the upcoming EVGA Power Link this will fit even better.
> PSU: HX750i
> SSD: Intel 750 1.2tb PCIe
> 
> A hopefully near quiet build, as both the GPU and PSU turn off the fans when not needed and I'm using SP120 Quiet edition fans on the cooler.


Curious if you were able to get your FTW to fit?


----------



## HunterKS

Alright guys, after a few complications everything's arrived...Wish me luck! Also, I am so in love with the 240...!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedeceiver*
> 
> Curious if you were able to get your FTW to fit?





In short, yes. In long, it took like 20mins of jogging and pulling back the stupid clamp which by the way is kinda weak on this card because its a biggie. Also there is a little more flexing on the window than id like but I can live with it until the power link comes out and I also have a 1070 ftw so...win? XD


----------



## bmx045

The 1070 and 1080 FTW fit. Just need low profile pcie cables. Ebay has 8pin ones


----------



## andrwmorph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmx045*
> 
> The 1070 and 1080 FTW fit. Just need low profile pcie cables. Ebay has 8pin ones


I got my EVGA 1070 FTW to fit using these cables: http://www.moddiy.com/products/Special-Mini-Low%252dProfile-8%252dPin-to-8%252dPin-PCI%252dE-Extension-Cable-%2815cm%29.html

The door still bulges very slightly near the bottom.


----------



## bmx045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrwmorph*
> 
> I got my EVGA 1070 FTW to fit using these cables: http://www.moddiy.com/products/Special-Mini-Low%252dProfile-8%252dPin-to-8%252dPin-PCI%252dE-Extension-Cable-%2815cm%29.html
> 
> The door still bulges very slightly near the bottom.










I know. See my posts a page or two back


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HunterKS*
> 
> Alright guys, after a few complications everything's arrived...Wish me luck! Also, I am so in love with the 240...!
> 
> 
> 
> In short, yes. In long, it took like 20mins of jogging and pulling back the stupid clamp which by the way is kinda weak on this card because its a biggie. Also there is a little more flexing on the window than id like but I can live with it until the power link comes out and I also have a 1070 ftw so...win? XD


How the hell did you guys get the 1070 FTW to fit? Tried for about a half hour. Did you pull the motherboard out first?


----------



## bmx045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> How the hell did you guys get the 1070 FTW to fit? Tried for about a half hour. Did you pull the motherboard out first?


It will fit, use your thumb and pull out on the metal lip so the corner of the board (near i/o) slides in, literally needs 1mm of pull to allow the card to pop in.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmx045*
> 
> It will fit, use your thumb and pull out on the metal lip so the corner of the board (near i/o) slides in, literally needs 1mm of pull to allow the card to pop in.


I'm assuming metal lip of the motherboard?


----------



## bmx045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> I'm assuming metal lip of the motherboard?


whaaa? No. Of the case, the metal piece that's preventing the card from sliding in. Use your thumb and hold it back while you slide the card in


----------



## andrwmorph

I had to detach the plate on my 1070 to get it in. I held it in place and screwed it back on inside the case.


----------



## MLJS54

Yeaaaaa... I got it to fit but it looks way too tacky sticking out of the case window like that. Just going to end up getting another Gigabyte G1 since I know that fit perfectly.


----------



## bmx045

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Yeaaaaa... I got it to fit but it looks way too tacky sticking out of the case window like that. Just going to end up getting another Gigabyte G1 since I know that fit perfectly.


you need low pro pci-e cables so the side panel fits flush, ebay $10


----------



## Dongle

Hey ya'll. I'm new here. Is there any chance I can get a comprehensive list of cards that fit with 0 problems, easy mods, and don't fit at all? There isn't much data out yet about the new cards. I'm only interested in 470/480 and 1060s. Preferably, cards with no problem at all.

I own everything but the GPU. This build is for my GF and she is dead set on this case, and I don't blame her. The 240 is GORGEOUS.

Thanks in advanced guys!


----------



## SSWolf1993

Hi,

I went with sapphire nitro+ rx 470 and these are it's dimensions: 240 X 120 X 42mm




As I could measure, there is about 8mm left till the window. So by sapphire standards the maximum gpu hight is around 128mm, maybe 130mm TOP.


----------



## Raiden8816

So here are the pictures of my build as it sits. Today, I just installed a Puget Systems GPU brace for my 1080 FE being it was slightly sagging. Decided to take it a step further and install screws onto the 'tool less' mounting bracket and do a little dremeling.

My question since I have H100i with 4x Noctua NF-12 in push/pull configuration. I want to buy the EVGA 400-HY-5188-B1, but being it's a 120mm radiator I will want to do push/pull config on that too. Would an H80i and the hybrid EVGA cooler play nicely in the front of the case?


----------



## BaronOvHell

I had to put screws in as well to fix the sagging.. never tried a bracket though.

As far as two rads up front, I think they have to be staggered like in pic related

http://www.corsair.com/~/media/corsair/blog/2014-11/dennis_build_log/dennis-sys3.jpg?la=en-us


----------



## ivoryg37

You guys think the EVGA power link will fit in this case? Might be what I need so that the pcie wires stop pushing against the window


----------



## Maetras

Hi, I'm a new owner of an air 240 and I'm looking for a gtx 1060 that will in the case. I already tried the EVGA gtx 1060 non-sc but didn't like the card because it ran way too hot for my liking. I was thinking of getting this card: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-1060-g1-gaming-6144mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-18f-gi.html as on the gigabyte site it says H=40 L=278 W=114 mm but just wanted to make sure it would fit. Maybe someone on this thread already has the card installed on their system so it would be great to know if it does indeed fit.


----------



## SSWolf1993

If its hight is 114 mm, it will fit easily.


----------



## iamlespaul

Recently completed my build

I5 6600
Corsair h100i v2
Asus z170i pro gaming
Asus Gtx770
Evga supernova 650
Thermaltake riing
Value ram for the moment
Tv as monitor for the moment


----------



## viking21

Hi guys, what's the best air cooler for the air 240?


----------



## Gladi

Hey

I upgrade from a XFX Reference 480 8GB to a a XFX Radeon RX 480 GTR Black Edition

The Reference fit in just fine - easy install
The GTR had its issues.
The height is no problem, only for installation.
A little wiggle and it works.

The GTR is longer than the Reference but still fits good with a H100i V2 in single fan mode - push/pull setup might still be possible.

What I like most, is that the power cable now runs at the end of the card and not the middle.


----------



## mate213

Hello, I'm planning to buy MSI RX480 8GB, but my question now is, will it fit in the case? GPU height is 140mm(plus 8-pin connector, i think), but i'm little sceptic about it. So if anyone can tell me will, or will not fit?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mate213*
> 
> Hello, I'm planning to buy MSI RX480 8GB, but my question now is, will it fit in the case? GPU height is 140mm(plus 8-pin connector, i think), but i'm little sceptic about it. So if anyone can tell me will, or will not fit?


No, 140mm does not fit. 130 max.


----------



## mate213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> No, 140mm does not fit. 130 max.


that's what I was thinking. thanks for reply


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the best air cooler for the air 240?


I personally like the Noctua U9B SE2. Great mounting system and small enough to clear the side panel and allow the install of fans on the top of the case and rear


----------



## viking21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the best air cooler for the air 240?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like the Noctua U9B SE2. Great mounting system and small enough to clear the side panel and allow the install of fans on the top of the case and rear
Click to expand...

can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?


The U9S with 2 fans is more than enough for my 6700k. Temperature is never above 55-60 while gaming, at 1100rpm max.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?


Of course, I'm using mine on a 5820K and after 1hr of AIDA, It only reaches 60-65c on all 6 core. This is with only two fans in the front and the heatsink fan. I have no other fans in the case


----------



## viking21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm using mine on a 5820K and after 1hr of AIDA, It only reaches 60-65c on all 6 core. This is with only two fans in the front and the heatsink fan. I have no other fans in the case
Click to expand...

thanks!

what fans are those? Do I need two fans or one it's enough?


----------



## viking21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?
> 
> 
> 
> The U9S with 2 fans is more than enough for my 6700k. Temperature is never above 55-60 while gaming, at 1100rpm max.
Click to expand...

thanks!


----------



## FlaglerBeast

Alright, so a few questions that I haven't been able to find answers to before I drop $2500 on my new build.

I'm planning on getting the MSI Sea Hawk GTX 1080. My idea is to disassemble the card, run the heatsink through the grommets so the rad is in the PSU chamber, and reassemble in the case. I know this will be a PITA.

Second, I plan on not having any HDD or SSDs in the tower. I'm running completely off of an m.2. (Still an SSD, I know, but I'm not counting it for this purpose because it just sits on the mobo). Has anyone seen a way to put a fan in place of the drive cage slot?

I know I'm not taking a traditional route here, and all of this is going to be annoying as all get out. Does anyone see any solid reasons NOT to aside from that? Ideas? Advice?

Thanks!

Edit: Holy cow! I just saw my join date after posting this. I hadn't realized how long ago I signed up! Aha


----------



## LocutusH

Look for my pictures, regarding the drive cage fan.

And also consider, you will need an m.2 ssd, that doesnt get very hot. You wont be able cool it much, if its between your 2 PCIE slots, under the GPU. While the MSI Seahawk is an excellent choice adressing this problem, heat may be still an issue there.


----------



## FlaglerBeast

I planned on putting at least one fan as an intake on the bottom, which would help alleviate heat issues. If I do run into them, I will probably add in the mini RAM heat sinks to the m.2 if I can get them to fit.

Some of this will have to be tweaks I do after I get the rig and put everything together and start OCing it.

I have a solid view with computer builds. Measure 50 times. Make 25 plans. Buy once.


----------



## Ru1Sous4

Can someone tell me if a 80mm fan will fit in the back of the 3.5 HD cage or if I need to go to a 60mm?


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?


I use NH-D9L on a i5 3470, 51 max on daily use and never above 56 (summer days).
Using 2x120mm in the front and 2x80mm on the back.


----------



## atkars

It fits just right. 1-3 millimeters more and I wouldn't be able to close the window. Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro.

The system is really quiet. Had only 1 Noctua fan on the top. Added today 2X Noctua's on the front and Fury.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> what fans are those? Do I need two fans or one it's enough?


The one on the heatsink are noctua 92 redux and the two fronts are SP120. I only bought the SP120 because they were 17.99 for two at the time. However, I wouldn't get them again given the chance


----------



## Terrorsathan

Hey guys,

a few weeks back I posted here in this thread, about my build I'm doing in this wonderful, small case. I'm finally finished and here are a few photos. I apologize for the horrendous quality of the camera on my phone.







Intel 6700K
Corsair H100i V2
EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0
Gigabyte Z170-MX5 G1 Gaming
Sandisk X400 512GB M.2
Corsair Force GT 120GB
Samsung 1TB spinner
G. Skill TridentZ 2x8GB 3000MHZ 15 CL
Silverstone ST1000P 80+ Silver PSU (from last build, until I get something of a smaller capacity)


----------



## viking21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?
> 
> 
> 
> I use NH-D9L on a i5 3470, 51 max on daily use and never above 56 (summer days).
> Using 2x120mm in the front and 2x80mm on the back.
Click to expand...

I got it.
Where did you plug all those fans? Do you have some splitter?


----------



## magicalgoomies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> a few weeks back I posted here in this thread, about my build I'm doing in this wonderful, small case. I'm finally finished and here are a few photos. I apologize for the horrendous quality of the camera on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel 6700K
> Corsair H100i V2
> EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0
> Gigabyte Z170-MX5 G1 Gaming
> Sandisk X400 512GB M.2
> Corsair Force GT 120GB
> Samsung 1TB spinner
> G. Skill TridentZ 2x8GB 3000MHZ 15Cas
> Silverstone ST1000P 80+ Silver PSU (from last build, until I get something of a smaller capacity)


What a beautiful build you did there!
Just a question, What kind of fans are those on the bottom and what size are they?


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalgoomies*
> 
> What a beautiful build you did there!
> Just a question, What kind of fans are those on the bottom and what size are they?


Thank you, sir!

Those are Scythe Slip Stream Slims. They're 120mm fans, but only 12mm thick. They come in various RPM models. http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36/c15/s972/list/p1/Fans-12_Volt_Fans-120mm_x_12mm_Fans-Page1.html. They are noisy past 1200RPM though. I have the 2000RPM versions, but I run them at 7 Volts. Pretty much silent at that point.

Also, I just realized the previous photos I posted, did not have the motherboard LED's on.


----------



## magicalgoomies

I didn't even notice that. Too focused on that graphics card. I see you also have the 80mm fans in the back as well.
I'm currently running a H100i cpu aio cooler in push/pull intake, 2x 80mm and 1x 120mm fans for exhaust in the back and up top.
Do you guys think I should add two 92mm on the bottom where the graphics card is for intake?


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalgoomies*
> 
> I didn't even notice that. Too focused on that graphics card. I see you also have the 80mm fans in the back as well.
> I'm currently running a H100i cpu aio cooler in push/pull intake, 2x 80mm and 1x 120mm fans for exhaust in the back and up top.
> Do you guys think I should add two 92mm on the bottom where the graphics card is for intake?


Where are you intending the 92mm fans to go? The spacing on the floor is for 120. With an mATX board, the Scythe Slip Stream Slim fans, are pretty much your only option. Feeding that little bit extra of fresh air to your GPU can never hurt. Just don't do it at the expense of extra noise.


----------



## magicalgoomies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Where are you intending the 92mm fans to go? The spacing on the floor is for 120. With an mATX board, the Scythe Slip Stream Slim fans, are pretty much your only option. Feeding that little bit extra of fresh air to your GPU can never hurt. Just don't do it at the expense of extra noise.


Right at the bottom of the case under the gpu feeding fresh air in. I believe someone mentioned somewhere on this thread that 92mm fans can be mounted on there. Can anyone verify that 92mm x 92mm x 25mm fans will indeed fit? Anyone know the max thickness if I were to mount a 120mm fan down there?


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalgoomies*
> 
> Right at the bottom of the case under the gpu feeding fresh air in. I believe someone mentioned somewhere on this thread that 92mm fans can be mounted on there. Can anyone verify that 92mm x 92mm x 25mm fans will indeed fit? Anyone know the max thickness if I were to mount a 120mm fan down there?


Okay, I'll help you with this. First off, 92mm fans will not fit in this case, in any location. Next question... Is your motherboard mITX or mATX? That will determine the thickness of 120mm fans you can place below your graphics card.

If you have a micro ATX board, then the 12mm thick Scythe Slip Stream Slim fans are it. If you have a mini ITX board then any 120mm fan will fit down there


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalgoomies*
> 
> Right at the bottom of the case under the gpu feeding fresh air in. I believe someone mentioned somewhere on this thread that 92mm fans can be mounted on there. Can anyone verify that 92mm x 92mm x 25mm fans will indeed fit? Anyone know the max thickness if I were to mount a 120mm fan down there?


Sure it does, i have one there also, too cool my gpu/m.2 a bit.


----------



## DeBelsch

Hello everyone. I wanted to ask if i can fit a gtx1070 with ek waterblock in it and put the side panel on? and also why is everyone using an itx-motherboard when it comes to costum water cooling?
thanks for a answer.


----------



## Steen447

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Okay, I'll help you with this. First off, 92mm fans will not fit in this case, in any location. Next question... Is your motherboard mITX or mATX? That will determine the thickness of 120mm fans you can place below your graphics card.
> 
> If you have a micro ATX board, then the 12mm thick Scythe Slip Stream Slim fans are it. If you have a mini ITX board then any 120mm fan will fit down there


This is not true, I have installed two 92mm fans in the bottom of the case, providing my GPU with some airflow.


----------



## magicalgoomies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steen447*
> 
> This is not true, I have installed two 92mm fans in the bottom of the case, providing my GPU with some airflow.


Thank you! I really appreciate the picture. Did you just mount 3 of the 4 screws using that center bracket with all the holes?


----------



## magicalgoomies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeBelsch*
> 
> Hello everyone. I wanted to ask if i can fit a gtx1070 with ek waterblock in it and put the side panel on? and also why is everyone using an itx-motherboard when it comes to costum water cooling?
> thanks for a answer.


It depends the height of the graphics card. Corsair says that it can have a max air cooler height of 120mm/4.72inches. This also applies to the 1070 video card as well. Ideally you'll want it around 115mm/4.5inches as it will leave you a bit of space to plug in the 8 pin power. I would speculate that they typically go with a mini ITX due to the extra room overall and for 120mm/240mm radiator on the bottom. If you're running a microATX case your only options for the bottom are slim 120mm fans or 92mm fans.


----------



## MechBlade

Hey guys, im looking into an Air 240 for my first small factor gaming computer using an m-ITX board and a single GTX 1070, and i had 2 questions about it:

1. Im so sorry if this has been answered before, but how easy is it to mount closed loop 240 radiators and fans on the top and bottom mounts? i would like to have them for both my CPU and GPU.

2. I heard there were some issues with storage devises overheating in the rear chamber. Have you guys had any trouble with this?

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## Hxxx

Hey guys, so for those of you looking to install a radiator in the second chamber I got some good news. One can fit a radiator in a push pull configuration. I had to wrestle with the wires but the fact that they were individually sleeved actually helped significantly. I hope this helps someone and I'm sorry if this has been posted before. Heres some pics of my setup


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steen447*
> 
> This is not true, I have installed two 92mm fans in the bottom of the case, providing my GPU with some airflow.


Ahh that is because you're 92mm fans have 120mms. So we are both correct


----------



## magicalgoomies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Ahh that is because you're 92mm fans have 120mms. So we are both correct


It doesn't look like it to me. Just looks like standard 92mm fans. I make some cardboard cutouts of 92mm fans just to see how they would fit. They seem like they would be okay. Only problem is that I would only be able to mount 3 of the 4 screws for each fan. It definitely seems like it would be secure enough to hold them though.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Ahh that is because you're 92mm fans have 120mms. So we are both correct


wat


----------



## DeBelsch

Hello everyone. Can somebody tell if i can fit an gtx1070 with an ek waterblock in it? The height of the card ist 4.376" and the pipeconnecter ist 1". In total it is then 5.376 which is 136.55 mm. In another thread someone wrote that the asus strix 970 will fit (5.5"), but the headpipes would touch the window. So that would fit for me then and i would have place for the power connecter. Can someone tell me? Thanks


----------



## carbide240rocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> can it be enough to cool an i76700k and what about the nh-d9l?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> I use NH-D9L on a i5 3470, 51 max on daily use and never above 56 (summer days).
> Using 2x120mm in the front and 2x80mm on the back.


I had a nh-d9l with i7-6700k, in single fan configuration on the heat sink (2 front intake, stock. 1 top exhaust, stock). The cooler can handle max load with no overclock, no problem, max core temp around 75 degrees celcius. At 4.4Ghz, i'm hitting 88-93 degrees celcios at load - not healthy for this CPU, apparently from my readings online. At 4.5GHz, 4.6Ghz, the computer will boot up but the moment you put load on it, e.g. even cinebench, temperatures will spike to 95 degrees celcius and higher -> not healthy for the cpu at all. It gets too hot, the nh-dpl cannot handle large overclocks.

I have since installed a cooler master liquidPro 240. It is very quiet at idle, at maximum load i've set the fan to 1020rpm - the fans also come with a switch to turn it to silent mode . I can run at 4.7Ghz, max load and temperatures are only 82 degrees celcius. At idle it can be as cool as 11 degrees celcius (ambient temperature dependent). Although, I usually run leave the CPU on stock speeds, it's just fun trying to get as much as possible out of the cpu when i have spare time.

So the nh-d9l is a fantastic cooler. Exeptionally quiet. however you have a unlocked processor, so i presume you want to overclock? You won't be able to overclock the 6700k to its full potential with the nhd9l. It is more suitable for a locked processor, from my experience.


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Ahh that is because you're 92mm fans have 120mms. So we are both correct


He's definitely not using 120mm fans at the bottom. Those are 92mm.


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaronOvHell*
> 
> He's definitely not using 120mm fans at the bottom. Those are 92mm.


You guys are correct. I am sitting next to this case right now, though, and all I see are 120mm mounts in the bottom. haha... I don't understand whats gonig on here

obviously the fans in the floor of my case are 120mm

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/lightbox/post/25507462/id/2869251


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> You guys are correct. I am sitting next to this case right now, though, and all I see are 120mm mounts in the bottom. haha... I don't understand whats gonig on here
> 
> obviously the fans in the floor of my case are 120mm
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/lightbox/post/25507462/id/2869251


Yes, yours are 120mm, but they are slim. And because of that, they are nothing better than 92mm ones with 25mm thickness.
You can fit both types if you have an mATX board. But 25mm thick 120mm fans only with mITX.


----------



## Aramis1987

They fit but use push pull config on the processor radiator so the sea hawk radiator's edge will fit in one of the fans from the procesor cooler.
Only 1 fan for the sea hawk sucking air in it's enough for the temperature. I overclocked my 1080 sea hawk x to a max of 2125 MHZ and temp after heaven benchmark was around 55-57 Celsius,



sOMETHING LIKE THIS BUT USE PUSH PULL FOR THE PROCESSOR RADIATOR.


----------



## STARJUN

Hello,

What is the best CPU air cooler that you can install for this case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SSWolf1993

Hi,

I got 2 questions regarding noise and temperature:

*1. Where should I put my air 240 case?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Nitro 470 likes to get noisy during intense gaming, also what about relation between windows and case? I live in Belgrade, Serbia, 28°C was the average temperature outside.



*2. What is the best fan orientation possible?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I thought something like this maybe?


I currently own Noctua NF-F12 + 3x Noctua NF-S12A and Noctua NH-D9L CPU cooler. It would be no problem for me to buy more fans, but first I need to know the best possible orientation.



Thank you.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STARJUN*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> What is the best CPU air cooler that you can install for this case?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thats probably the NH-C14S (if you have enough ram clearance), or the NH-U9S with 2 fans.


----------



## rfd78

Hi!
Just to share a picture of my new build and join the Club









http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Czbj4D


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yes, yours are 120mm, but they are slim. And because of that, they are nothing better than 92mm ones with 25mm thickness.
> You can fit both types if you have an mATX board. But 25mm thick 120mm fans only with mITX.


do the 92mm fans have all 4 screws in place? I don't see how you could install all screws


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfd78*
> 
> Hi!
> Just to share a picture of my new build and join the Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Czbj4D


Quite nice! Very similar to my build. I was too scared to get an FTW, as I knew how it pressed against the window.


----------



## magicalgoomies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> do the 92mm fans have all 4 screws in place? I don't see how you could install all screws


I just installed two 92mm Arctic F9 PWM v2 fans on the bottom. They're only held on by three screws each. No biggie as I feel it is secure enough.
All is well and I'm loving this mATX case. So compact and the space utilization of this case is simply amazing!! I'll post some pictures of my build when I get the chance.


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicalgoomies*
> 
> I just installed two 92mm Arctic F9 PWM v2 fans on the bottom. They're only held on by three screws each. No biggie as I feel it is secure enough.
> All is well and I'm loving this mATX case. So compact and the space utilization of this case is simply amazing!! I'll post some pictures of my build when I get the chance.


ahh okay, finally a straight answer. Thank you.


----------



## Eikkonen

What kinda fans does the case come with, like are they 4-pin or 3-pins?


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eikkonen*
> 
> What kinda fans does the case come with, like are they 4-pin or 3-pins?


3 pin, Corsair AF120


----------



## Timid

I'm considering redoing my system to go with a micro atx case, specifically the AIr 240. However, I plan on flipping the orientation so that the window is facing up as this matches up perfectly for the shelf I am going to use it on and the clear panel will line up flush with my desk. That being said, I have some questions regarding airflow seeing as the orientation will change.

I know the majority of people who use an h100 with the case set their front radiator as an intake as that's generally the case with front case fans. However, I really don't want to do this given that it will attract a lot of dust and require periodic cleaning (even with the dust filter). I wanted to use the front as an exhaust while setting up 80mm fans in the back as intake (there will be at least 5-6 inches of clearance between the back of the case and the wall). Given that heat rises in a case, technically the heat would be headed toward the window panel as that is now the top. With that being said, I wanted to use the right side (previously the top) as an intake as well as the left side (previously the bottom). Would this make sense, or would it be poor airflow?

The other option I was considering was forgoing the h100i setup all together, but I'm not sure what the best air cooler would be for a case of this size. I've seen some of Noctua's NH series, but I don't really like the fan colors. I was wondering if it would make sense to use an ML series fan instead as I would have a few of those remaining.


----------



## ilickspam

In total i will have two fans from the front(intake), top(exhaust), and bottom.
Should the bottom two fans be intake or exhaust, and why?
The case would be on a oriented the way it's normally presented, on a desk, with a mini-itx board, and corsair hydro series h100i v2 (pull intake).

I may just not have additional two fans on the bottom and leave it with two SP at the front, and two AF at the top, even though that leaves me with a default one AF fan unused.


----------



## rfd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> Quite nice! Very similar to my build. I was too scared to get an FTW, as I knew how it pressed against the window.


Thanks! Nice build too








I see you have 2 slim 120mm fans at the bottom. I think I'll have to do the same (or maybe just one?) to get some more fresh air to the FTW (currently max temp is 81C). How are your GPU temps?


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfd78*
> 
> Thanks! Nice build too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have 2 slim 120mm fans at the bottom. I think I'll have to do the same (maybe just one?) to get some more fresh air to the FTW (currently max temp is 81C). How are your GPU temps?


'
Thanks. 81C is a little warmer than I'm seeing. When I'm playing a modern, taxing title, the GPU settles in at 75C. At that temp it generally is clocked at about 1950Mhz. It starts at above 2000Mhz, but settles at around 1900-1950Mhz with the fans giving them air.

Also, I started without the 80mm exhaust fans. They actually really help, especially once you have more fresh air coming in with the slim 120's on the floor.


----------



## rfd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> '
> Thanks. 81C is a little warmer than I'm seeing. When I'm playing a modern, taxing title, the GPU settles in at 75C. At that temp it generally is clocked at about 1950Mhz. It starts at above 2000Mhz, but settles at around 1900-1950Mhz with the fans giving them air.
> 
> Also, I started without the 80mm exhaust fans. They actually really help, especially once you have more fresh air coming in with the slim 120's on the floor.


How can I say this... I'm such a noob








My fans were running at the minimum speed!
After some quick tuning on the minimum fan's rpm to 800 and now I have 73C max temp on the GPU with AIDA64. Much better, and so this is just a matter of finding the best compromise between noise and temps








But I still have a problem... the Samsung 950 Pro hits 70C.... I think I'll have to put a fan at the bottom...


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfd78*
> 
> How can I say this... I'm such a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fans were running at the minimum speed!
> After some quick tuning on the minimum fan's rpm I now have 63C max temp on the GPU with AIDA64. Much better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still have a problem... the Samsung 950 Pro hits 70C.... I think I'll have to put a fan at the bottom...


All good, bud. My M.2 gets no warmer than 58c. But, by nature, your NVME 950 Pro does run hotter than my x400 m.2. More fresh air can't hurt though.


----------



## Lavoisier21

Hey guys, I'm looking to join the air 240 club soon. Sadly, my hype train has been partially derailed by the fairly low CPU cooler clearance.

That would make liquid cooling the way to go, except the only place to reasonably mount the radiator is right at your 2 sole intake fans, which means you're going to be blowing nothing but hot air all over your case (something I've seen reported all over to lead to high temperatures on all components), requiring all sorts of additional fans etc. etc. - stuff I don't feel is worth dealing with just to stick with this case.

My main question to potentially avoid all this is: what if, instead of a 240mm radiator, I just get a 120mm one and place it at the top intake fan in the front panel, leaving the bottom intake fan clear and blowing clean air into the case and cooling the other parts? Would that be a sufficient measure to keep the case cool?

An alternative solution I've often seen mentioned but never reported on it's success or failure would be to the the front panel fans to exhaust and the top fan(s) as intake, making it so the case gets cool air through the top and the warm radiator air is immediately expeled through the front panel.

On that note, I've seen people fitting 2 fans on top with a liquid cooler but many more reporting the middle fan is unusable because of the cooler cables. What gives?

Appreciate any help! Thank you for reading!


----------



## Xsat-Gamerz

Hi,

So, the Asus GeForce GTX 1070 STRIX OC - 8 Go can fit in my AIR 240 ?









I would like an AMP! Extrem but it not fit ..


I have a H100i V2 on the front. I hope it will be ok with the Strix

Thank you


----------



## TheDailyBern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmx045*
> 
> you need low pro pci-e cables so the side panel fits flush, ebay $10


Finally created an account just to ask this

So because the ports on the ASUS Strix GTX 1080 are recessed, would these cables mean that nothing will touch the window at all? also, do you have the link to these on eBay?


----------



## Terrorsathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDailyBern*
> 
> Finally created an account just to ask this
> 
> So because the ports on the ASUS Strix GTX 1080 are recessed, would these cables mean that nothing will touch the window at all? also, do you have the link to these on eBay?


the Strix is a very snug fit


----------



## Xsat-Gamerz

300mm for the Strix but I have a Corsair AIO in my case... I have 310mm free xD


----------



## TheDailyBern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terrorsathan*
> 
> the Strix is a very snug fit


In what regards? Just the power connectors? Because I'm considering these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Obsidian-Mini-ITX-90-Degree-Inverted-to-8-Pin-PCI-E-PSU-Diverter-/331972716377?hash=item4d4b1da759:g:1xkAAOSwgY9XegDl

Ultimately, I just want to pick a 1080 that fits well and doesn't touch the window or bulge any part out in this case... and ISN'T a founders edition/ reference design card


----------



## Xsat-Gamerz

The Strix can fit with Hydro H100i v2 on the front ?


----------



## TheDailyBern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Replaced my Corsair Obsidian 350D case to Air 240 yesterday and Asus GTX 1080 Strix fitted well, only problem was that i have Corsair H100i GTX cooler, which made installation little bit harder, but it still just fitted. Here couple pic's from my build:


I take it you didn't have to bend the metal edge at the back of the case to get the card to fit?


----------



## kenshihimura

Hey guys I am planning to switch from my existing full tower case to this. I have few questions.

Since the space for CPU cooler is quite limited, I might opt for Corsair H55. Can I set it up this way?

Corsair H55 radiator set at top as exhaust. 2 x 120mm fans in front as intake. 2 x 90mm fans at back as exhaust.

Might add 1 more 120 mm fans at top as exhaust/intake if still got space.


----------



## Tumdace

Currently running an H100i V2 with just Push configuration and the standard 1x120mm at the top for exhaust.

Thinking about putting 2x 92mm fans in the bottom to cool my 1070 and 2x 80mm fans in the back for exhaust.

Should I be getting PWM fans? There are some nice Arctic F9 92mm fans on sale for 5 bucks that I was thinking of getting but those are non-pwm. EDIT: I guess the PWM fans are on sale for 10 bucks now. Should I spend the extra 5 bucks per fan or is it not worth it?

I can't seem to figure out if I need PWM fans if I am hooking them up to my Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5.

I just don't want to put 2x 1800 or 2000 rpm fans in the bottom and have them super noisy if I dont need them running that high. Anyone have any experience with this setup?


----------



## BaronOvHell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tumdace*
> 
> Currently running an H100i V2 with just Push configuration and the standard 1x120mm at the top for exhaust.
> 
> Thinking about putting 2x 92mm fans in the bottom to cool my 1070 and 2x 80mm fans in the back for exhaust.
> 
> Should I be getting PWM fans? There are some nice Arctic F9 92mm fans on sale for 5 bucks that I was thinking of getting but those are non-pwm. EDIT: I guess the PWM fans are on sale for 10 bucks now. Should I spend the extra 5 bucks per fan or is it not worth it?
> 
> I can't seem to figure out if I need PWM fans if I am hooking them up to my Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5.
> 
> I just don't want to put 2x 1800 or 2000 rpm fans in the bottom and have them super noisy if I dont need them running that high. Anyone have any experience with this setup?


I put a fan in every available slot. Non PWM. An NZXT Grid+ v2 in the back compartment will give you total control of all fans with custom curves for each (based on either CPU or GPU temps). This is the most quiet system I've ever owned. Not exactly an answer to your question, but a suggestion of another direction you could go.


----------



## rfd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDailyBern*
> 
> In what regards? Just the power connectors? Because I'm considering these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corsair-Obsidian-Mini-ITX-90-Degree-Inverted-to-8-Pin-PCI-E-PSU-Diverter-/331972716377?hash=item4d4b1da759:g:1xkAAOSwgY9XegDl
> 
> Ultimately, I just want to pick a 1080 that fits well and doesn't touch the window or bulge any part out in this case... and ISN'T a founders edition/ reference design card


I don't think this connector will fit with the 1080 FTW. The available space is not more than 10mm and the connector alone is 11mm without the cables. Check details of how I did it:

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Czbj4D


----------



## rfd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tumdace*
> 
> Currently running an H100i V2 with just Push configuration and the standard 1x120mm at the top for exhaust.
> 
> Thinking about putting 2x 92mm fans in the bottom to cool my 1070 and 2x 80mm fans in the back for exhaust.
> 
> Should I be getting PWM fans? There are some nice Arctic F9 92mm fans on sale for 5 bucks that I was thinking of getting but those are non-pwm. EDIT: I guess the PWM fans are on sale for 10 bucks now. Should I spend the extra 5 bucks per fan or is it not worth it?
> 
> I can't seem to figure out if I need PWM fans if I am hooking them up to my Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5.
> 
> I just don't want to put 2x 1800 or 2000 rpm fans in the bottom and have them super noisy if I dont need them running that high. Anyone have any experience with this setup?


Initially I had the same setup. Added another fan on the top and one on the bottom only. I did experiment with two on the bottom but to my surprise the results were worse. All 120mm PWM fans with curves done with asus ai suite 3 after several experiments. The bottom fan is not fixed to the case. Computer is virtually silent to everyday tasks and the fans kick in when gaming only (which I do not listen anyway since I use headset).

On heaven benchmark, before I had max temp of 81c on gpu and 70c on the Samsung 950 pro. Managed to bring temps down to 71c gpu and 57c the Samsung 950 pro.


----------



## kenshihimura

What kind of LED 80 mm fans u guys use for the rear?


----------



## TheDailyBern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfd78*
> 
> I don't think this connector will fit with the 1080 FTW. The available space is not more than 10mm and the connector alone is 11mm without the cables. Check details of how I did it:
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/Czbj4D


Thanks, but I am asking about the Asus Strix 1080 since the PCIe power ports are recessed. I don't want to have to mod anything in that fashion


----------



## rfd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDailyBern*
> 
> Thanks, but I am asking about the Asus Strix 1080 since the PCIe power ports are recessed. I don't want to have to mod anything in that fashion


Initially I also considered the Asus Strix but since I've had the EVGA 8800 GTX for 10 years with zero problems, I decided to stay loyal with EVGA.


----------



## Xsat-Gamerz

http://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/kfa2-geforcer-gtx-1070-exoc.html

I buy this card (400€ with a 120 go ssd). Now I hope she can fit in my Air 240 + H110i V2


----------



## Botmaster5

First time building in an mATX case, thought I'd start with the best!

Black/Orange KTM/RoG PC
Mobo: ASUS Maximus VIII Gene ROG MATX
CPU: Intel 6700K OC'd to 4.7Ghz @ 1.350v
Watercooling: Corsair H100i GTX
GPU: ASUS ROG Strix GTX 1060 OC
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4, OC'd to 3200
Storage: M.2 240GB System, 2x 256GB OCZ SSD in Raid 0 for gaming
Case: Corsair Air 240 Carbide, Custom KTM Orange paint job
Mouse: Razer Deathadder Chroma
Keyboard: G.Skill KM780 RGB, Cherry MX Red
Monitor: 24" BenQ @ 75Hz
Other: Logitech Z333 2.1 speakers, Corsair Vengeance 2100 wireless headset, Logitech F310 gamepad, Orange/Black custom cabling, Orange LEDs

My bike was my inspiration for the build


So it begins!



Post successful!!!


In the case


Pics of finished PC




Took inspiration from a YouTube video i saw and made a collage of my components.


----------



## j-s-w

H100i GTX Failure Computer went bang!!!!!!!!






Good job I haven't purchased a graphics card yet lol


----------



## SSWolf1993

Ufff... Moment of silence for our fallen comrade.


----------



## Botmaster5

man... you must have torqued down on those pipes pretty hard.

pop goes the weasel...


----------



## j-s-w

Nothing is torqued down lol, it's been running fine for 9 months. This is a component failure.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> Nothing is torqued down lol, it's been running fine for 9 months. This is a component failure.


oh man... That is hard to look at and I'm sorry.







At least it is a Corsair unit so you should be able to get compensation for anything that you cannot recover in working condition. Start drying things off and let them sit for several days, I've seen some things work that I thought for sure would be toast!


----------



## j-s-w

All the compenents with the exception of the case and the 2 x SSD's have gone back to the supplier who I am confident will replace all.

What surprised me was how much water made it through to the PSU


----------



## Odbdi54445

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/ycWXsY

I'm interested in joining th club!!!!


----------



## Odbdi54445

Also, I am looking for advice on custom cabling. I am planning on ordering all white modmesh cabling through cablemod.com. I need to know what length I need for this case. Anyone know what theirs is?


----------



## ivoryg37

anyone know where I can get some replacement rubber feet? Two of them somehow just seem to disappeared..


----------



## Odbdi54445

Corsair.com should have some replacements for sale.


----------



## SSWolf1993

I am using 30cm for the GPU. (RX 470, power connector is on the side)
And I am using 25cm for the MoBo.

I could have spared 1 or 2cm, but why make it too tight.


----------



## Odbdi54445

What about your 24pin power?


----------



## SSWolf1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmgittafimg*
> 
> What about your 24pin power?


That is what I meant by 25cm for MoBo. ^_^ But that's the length of the cables, without connectors.
For the cpu I use a cable that I got with the PSU. It's completely black and it can not be seen coz of AIR cpu cooler, so no need for me to custom do that one.


----------



## Odbdi54445

I think I won't get anything under 35cm just because it won't make that big of a difference.


----------



## Jakosindo5

hello
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSWolf1993*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I went with sapphire nitro+ rx 470 and these are it's dimensions: 240 X 120 X 42mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I could measure, there is about 8mm left till the window. So by sapphire standards the maximum gpu hight is around 128mm, maybe 130mm TOP.


i have gpu like this, xfx 480


is it available to plug pcie from front ?
(i know 470 pcie from side)

thankyou


----------



## TheDailyBern

Just a heads up for those with a 10 series EVGA GPU: http://www.evga.com/articles/01058/evga-powerlink-promotion/


----------



## 0DIABLO0

Hi, I have a question about the Corsair H75, if I wanted to do GPU cooling with it. How would I get the cooling unit from the second chamber to main one.
Is it through one of the grommet?


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDailyBern*
> 
> Just a heads up for those with a 10 series EVGA GPU: http://www.evga.com/articles/01058/evga-powerlink-promotion/


I thought about getting this as well but I saw some pictures of it. It looks extremely thick. I don't think it will clear the panel. Hopefully someone gets this and tries it


----------



## SSWolf1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakosindo5*
> 
> hello
> i have gpu like this, xfx 480
> 
> 
> is it available to plug pcie from front ?
> (i know 470 pcie from side)
> 
> thankyou


Yea, that card will fit.


----------



## Lampshade

It would indeed have to fit through one of the grommets if you want the chamber separation. There are other ways, naturally. Here is a snap of my ghetto-mod.

I wanted to switch back to my Air 240, but realized my EK Predator's Rad + Res + Pump unit wouldn't fit. With a bit of imagination I ended up with this monstrosity.


----------



## SSWolf1993

You should have bought an air 540. That thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Lampshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSWolf1993*
> 
> You should have bought an air 540. That thing is ridiculous.


Believe me, I know XD. The thing is I already had this case lying around from a past build. I'll keep this beast running until I find an mATX case worth upgrading to


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampshade*
> 
> Believe me, I know XD. The thing is I already had this case lying around from a past build. I'll keep this beast running until I find an mATX case worth upgrading to


Any chance of it fitting at the bottom of the case then rotating the case on the side so that it fits the correct EK orientation for the pump to not fail? I also have an air 240 and a spare EK predator. Haven't got the chance to try this yet


----------



## Lampshade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Any chance of it fitting at the bottom of the case then rotating the case on the side so that it fits the correct EK orientation for the pump to not fail? I also have an air 240 and a spare EK predator. Haven't got the chance to try this yet


The reason I did not go that route is that it would run into my wireless PCIE card. It could also interfere with USB/audio headers and misc. front panel connectors. Give it a shot and do a test fit though! These sorts of issues vary between mobos


----------



## Bdonedge

So I didn't realize GPU width would be a problem before I bought this -

I have a GTX 1060 Gigabyte windforce in here and to get the side on I literally have to mash the connections from the PCI-E cable onto the card, thus putting pressure on the card, the motherboard and strain on the cables to the GPU.

I don't feel really comfortable keeping it like that, are there any suggestions from anyone here that they can recommend to me so I don't have to either 1. Get a new case or 2. Get a new GPU?

Is there a thinner cable? Something like the EVGA power link that is wicked thin?

I have a Corsair RM650x if anyone is familiar with their cables


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampshade*
> 
> The reason I did not go that route is that it would run into my wireless PCIE card. It could also interfere with USB/audio headers and misc. front panel connectors. Give it a shot and do a test fit though! These sorts of issues vary between mobos


Ah, I have an ITX case. I may give it a try to see if it works.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> H100i GTX Failure Computer went bang!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job I haven't purchased a graphics card yet lol


Bro how did this happen? Did it just pop off randomly?


----------



## Odbdi54445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> So I didn't realize GPU width would be a problem before I bought this -
> 
> Are you using the original cables from your PSU? If so you could get custom cabling and it may fit.
> 
> I have a GTX 1060 Gigabyte windforce in here and to get the side on I literally have to mash the connections from the PCI-E cable onto the card, thus putting pressure on the card, the motherboard and strain on the cables to the GPU.
> 
> I don't feel really comfortable keeping it like that, are there any suggestions from anyone here that they can recommend to me so I don't have to either 1. Get a new case or 2. Get a new GPU?
> 
> Is there a thinner cable? Something like the EVGA power link that is wicked thin?
> 
> I have a Corsair RM650x if anyone is familiar with their cables


----------



## j-s-w

Yes it just popped off randomly while I was watching tv at the other end of the room


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nmgittafimg*


I have original cables, cables from an hx850i, the custom sleeved Corsair cables for the PSU, and even Silverstone extensions. All of them go past the side of the case


----------



## Odbdi54445

Not 100% sure. All I know is that 4.37" seems to be the limit in GPU height if your using stock cabling. If you have the custom cables you can use a GPU higher although I'm not sure how much higher.


----------



## smithydan

Try the outside window mod and see, it usually gives a little wiggle room.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Try the outside window mod and see, it usually gives a little wiggle room.


Yeah I did, still touches it but I can get it on more comfortably. Looks butt ass ugly now - gonna see if I can send it back and get the 350D. Thanks for the suggestions yall


----------



## j-s-w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> H100i GTX Failure Computer went bang!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job I haven't purchased a graphics card yet lol


Brand new replacements arrived today


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> Brand new replacements arrived today


Nice! What all did they replace?


----------



## j-s-w

Mobo, CPU, Memory, Cooler and PSU

Case, fans and SSD's were all working fine so not returned.


----------



## Odbdi54445

Warranty covered all that?


----------



## j-s-w

Yes as it was a failure of a part they supplied.


----------



## cramil

I have been lurking here for awhile and finally decided I should up and register. I picked up an Air 240 and love the look and size of the case overall. I am working on doing a custom Boba Fett theme and will share some photos of my build here soon. The question I haven't seemed to be able to find any definitive answers to is has anyone done a watercooled 10XX series card in their 240 and fit the side panel back on? (Either with the window in or outside the panel) I plan to get a 1070 and have found plenty regarding the FTW and other taller non-reference cards and the difficulties they have fitting, but I am wondering if a reference height card with a waterblock will work? I have been looking at various blocks and there are some that seem like they would provide more clearance than others. Thanks for any help the collective can provide!


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cramil*
> 
> I have been lurking here for awhile and finally decided I should up and register. I picked up an Air 240 and love the look and size of the case overall. I am working on doing a custom Boba Fett theme and will share some photos of my build here soon. The question I haven't seemed to be able to find any definitive answers to is has anyone done a watercooled 10XX series card in their 240 and fit the side panel back on? (Either with the window in or outside the panel) I plan to get a 1070 and have found plenty regarding the FTW and other taller non-reference cards and the difficulties they have fitting, but I am wondering if a reference height card with a waterblock will work? I have been looking at various blocks and there are some that seem like they would provide more clearance than others. Thanks for any help the collective can provide!


I have read on Amazon that people were not able to get most 1070's to fit in their case. I cannot get a 1060 wind force to fit in the 240 - just a heads up

However - none of these were watercooled. BUT also keep in mind that the PCIE connector is protruding out significantly so removing the cooler doesn't mean it will fit


----------



## Awsan

I am looking to migrating my SigRig into an Air 240 from my 250D for a cleaner build, are their any kind of compatibly issues i should consider? And what are your main "End-User" thoughts on the case and what should i take into consideration before continuing?

And will i face any problems with my G1 1070? Take into consideration that i am using an mITX board.


----------



## ivoryg37

The case is decent if you can get it on sale or with a rebate. The only issue I'm aware of is graphic cards being too wide for the side panels. ITX in my opinion is the preferred way to go in this case. You lose some of the grommets for cable management using an matx board. No clue if the g1 1070 will fit but the 980 G1 does so maybe compare the measurements between them width wise


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The case is decent if you can get it on sale or with a rebate. The only issue I'm aware of is graphic cards being too wide for the side panels. ITX in my opinion is the preferred way to go in this case. You lose some of the grommets for cable management using an matx board. No clue if the g1 1070 will fit but the 980 G1 does so maybe compare the measurements between them width wise


Thanks a lot for the Info


----------



## 298703

Anyone know if an Inno3D iChill 780 DHS will fit in this? Want a smaller case to take with me to uni.


----------



## jerrylllll

anyone try to fit x31 on the other chamber?
I'm planning to put h100gtx in main chamber and put the x31 for video card cooling on the other chamber, wondering if the pump is too thick to fit through the cutout?
I see pictures of h55 being able to fit through, if someone can compare the thickness of the pump that would also help
Thanks in advanced


----------



## quetedigo

Hi,

Asus Strix GTX 1060 OC 6 GB and Corsair 240 Air

Internal OK



But, trying to close lateral window => impossible



In this case, the problem are the 134 mm GPU width.


----------



## BigGreenBanana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetedigo*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Asus Strix GTX 1060 OC 6 GB and Corsair 240 Air
> 
> Internal OK
> 
> 
> 
> But, trying to close lateral window => impossible
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, the problem are the 134 mm GPU width.


I ordered this PCI-E low profile extension to fix this kind of problem. If it don't fix it then I'll try to 3D print a new window to increase the space.

Did someone already order something from moddiy or try this low profile PCI-E extension ?


----------



## Botmaster5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quetedigo*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Asus Strix GTX 1060 OC 6 GB and Corsair 240 Air
> 
> Internal OK
> 
> 
> 
> But, trying to close lateral window => impossible
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, the problem are the 134 mm GPU width.


i have an asus strix 1060 oc in my 240 and it fits just fine. re-route your power cable up instead of down since the pin connector is slightly recessed to specifically help with this.

here is my machine CLICK!


----------



## amaguetan

xandermn
1 hour ago
I got my Corsair 240 Air equipped with a Corsair H80i GT with a Corsair 120mm stock vent and 3x 120mm Corsair SP (2x on top taking air off, and the front as intake, with the radiator installed in front).
I wanted to know some opinions about installing this cooler in the PSU side, as he is a little bit noisy (don't know if is the stock vent, the others I had before and had no noise) and also the sleeves are pretty long and do some strenght in the case window.
Also, I use only one GPU, so should I install vents below? Or put the 80mm in rear?
Thanks in ahead and sorry for any noobish and written mistakes, I'm portuguese.
report edit delete


----------



## steezebe

So a buddy of mine was over the other day, and he saw that I had modded my air with some castor feet, and he wanted to know how I did it, so much so that I decided to share it with y'all:

*Before:*



*After:*



It used to have large pad feet on them, but I had to use them for another purpose, and decided I liked the cute little castors more.

I found in my spare/junk/randomies bin four castors, but they had one problem: they were press-fit. So I had to thread them with a die. So after measuring the diameter (~6.5mm) I found that an M6 x 1 thread would work well, plus I had some M6 nuts available, so I didn't have to do any amazon or store purchases.



Spoiler: Work Pics









After taking the rod out with some pliers, I simply inserted it into a drill chuck to hold the round shaft, and then used my M6 die to thread them. I start the thread wit the drill; It has more force, and can get the teeth to line up easier. After that, I turned the die manually, doing about a half turn in, then back off a bit to break the chips. There was tap oil everywhere, but that was a good thing.











Once I got it to the end, I took the die off, inserted the shaft back into the caster, and used two washers on the bottom for spacing. I also put some teflon grease (what I use for my bike) in before inserting the shaft to help with the motion of the wheels. In all about a 45 minute ordeal.













I really, really like the look of them though--Perhaps getting bigger ones would work to your taste, but to be honest, I think they're perfect. Corsair should almost make this a standard option, if it weren't for all you yahoos who do the whole sideways case thing


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botmaster5*
> 
> i have an asus strix 1060 oc in my 240 and it fits just fine. re-route your power cable up instead of down since the pin connector is slightly recessed to specifically help with this.
> 
> here is my machine CLICK!


Thanks for this! I was considering replacing my 960 for a 1060 strix and this was part of my worries.


----------



## Castiel29

Hi!

I built a new computer a few weeks ago. I bought a corsair air 240 case and evga gtx 1070 ftw. I thought, everything will be fine and i realized, sadly no







The vga wasn't fit with case. I was thinking a few days, how can i do it to fit. I found a company they made for me a frame of plexiglass. It wasn't cheap but i didn't want to exchange the case because i love it.








Sorry for my bad english. I just wanted to share my solution with you!


----------



## Fleskepupp

hello, do you guys think a GEFORCE® GTX 1080 SEA HAWK X wil fit?
I see it has a hight a 11.1 cm


----------



## brohoward71

Hello fellow 240 owners.
So glad i found this HUGE thread. I have had a 240 for a while but now need some advice for my planned upgrades.
I am fitting a zotac gtx980ti. Yes i know its too big but i have good plas for the side panel i will post up when done.
My question to you guys is - I have seen a lot of people mounting 240mm rads in the back (psu) compartment and this is what i am going to so. Just havent figured the best way to mount that yet and would reall appreciate any advice especially pictures
Thanks in advance


----------



## brohoward71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castiel29*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I built a new computer a few weeks ago. I bought a corsair air 240 case and evga gtx 1070 ftw. I thought, everything will be fine and i realized, sadly no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vga wasn't fit with case. I was thinking a few days, how can i do it to fit. I found a company they made for me a frame of plexiglass. It wasn't cheap but i didn't want to exchange the case because i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my bad english. I just wanted to share my solution with you!


Love the side panel. Will attempt something similar myself


----------



## brohoward71

Hello fellow 240 owners.
So glad i found this HUGE thread. I have had a 240 for a while but now need some advice for my planned upgrades.
I am fitting a zotac gtx980ti. Yes i know its too big but i have good plas for the side panel i will post up when done.
My question to you guys is - I have seen a lot of people mounting 240mm rads in the back (psu) compartment and this is what i am going to so. Just havent figured the best way to mount that yet and would reall appreciate any advice especially pictures
Thanks in advance


----------



## salehbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botmaster5*
> 
> i have an asus strix 1060 oc in my 240 and it fits just fine. re-route your power cable up instead of down since the pin connector is slightly recessed to specifically help with this.
> 
> here is my machine CLICK!


great bike and paint job man, my wife's favorite color. she can't wait to get her hands on the case now.









i'm aiming for the Strix 1080 OC, Asus website says they are the same dimensions. so how did your installation go? any issues from the height or power cables?
1080 Strix OC
29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeter
1060 Strix OC
29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeter

if so i'll order these just to be sure.


----------



## Botmaster5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salehbad*
> 
> great bike and paint job man, my wife's favorite color. she can't wait to get her hands on the case now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm aiming for the Strix 1080 OC, Asus website says they are the same dimensions. so how did your installation go? any issues from the height or power cables?
> 1080 Strix OC
> 29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeter
> 1060 Strix OC
> 29.8 x 13.4 x4 Centimeter
> 
> if so i'll order these just to be sure.


they arent really necessary. like ive stated in a previous post, the asus rog power connector (at least for the 1060) is recessed, allowing the card to fit with no clearance issues as long as you route the power cables upwards ouf of the vid card. the only thing i would recommend is checking to be sure the 1080's power connector(s) are recessed as well. if so, i don't foresee you having any issues


----------



## Mehran

Guys,
I read some of the previous pages but based on everything else I've seen online, I haven't been able to find a conclusive answer.
I'm considering a build with the Air 240 case and two ASUS STRIX 1080s. My motherboard will be ASUS X99-M WS... Will the cards fit in the case or will I face problems with the power plugs getting smooshed againts the window panel? How about the second card??









Somebody over here has done a build with one 1080 and he didn't seem to have a problem (as have others indicated a few pages ago). Also, I'm just curious if anything like this would work...

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Botmaster5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> Guys,
> I read some of the previous pages but based on everything else I've seen online, I haven't been able to find a conclusive answer.
> I'm considering a build with the Air 240 case and two ASUS STRIX 1080s. My motherboard will be ASUS X99-M WS... Will the cards fit in the case or will I face problems with the power plugs getting smooshed againts the window panel? How about the second card??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody over here has done a build with one 1080 and he didn't seem to have a problem (as have others indicated a few pages ago). Also, I'm just curious if anything like this would work...
> 
> Any help is appreciated


the definitive answer is 'depends'. what it depends on is if you will be running an AIO and what its placement will be. to install and power both cards, and still be able to close the case, you will need lo-pro cables and route them towards the end of the card and back. if you are mounting an AIO up front, you will have very little clearance between the AIO and the bottom card. custom sleeved cables may not be an option in this install situation because of the tight bends your 6+8 pins will need to make.


----------



## Mehran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botmaster5*
> 
> the definitive answer is 'depends'. what it depends on is if you will be running an AIO and what its placement will be. to install and power both cards, and still be able to close the case, you will need lo-pro cables and route them towards the end of the card and back. if you are mounting an AIO up front, you will have very little clearance between the AIO and the bottom card. custom sleeved cables may not be an option in this install situation because of the tight bends your 6+8 pins will need to make.


Thanks for your answer!
I am currently not planning on using any AIO cooler (I may decide to do a custom loop some time in the future). So you're saying that if I stick with a simple CPU cooler and use low profile cables, I should be able to fit both cards?
On a side note, a couple of months back I tried two 1080 FTWs on the Air 240 case with an EVGA motherboard (that had terrible PCI-E clearance towards the bottom) and they fit without an issue (AIO cooler) ...


----------



## Botmaster5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> Thanks for your answer!
> I am currently not planning on using any AIO cooler (I may decide to do a custom loop some time in the future). So you're saying that if I stick with a simple CPU cooler and use low profile cables, I should be able to fit both cards?
> On a side note, a couple of months back I tried two 1080 FTWs on the Air 240 case with an EVGA motherboard (that had terrible PCI-E clearance towards the bottom) and they fit without an issue (AIO cooler) ...


The STRIX cards are a little more forgiving because of the recessed connectors. And yes, no front mounted AIO and lo-pro cables, you will have no issue with two STRIX cards.

glad i could be of assistance


----------



## brohoward71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brohoward71*
> 
> Hello fellow 240 owners.
> So glad i found this HUGE thread. I have had a 240 for a while but now need some advice for my planned upgrades.
> I am fitting a zotac gtx980ti. Yes i know its too big but i have good plas for the side panel i will post up when done.
> My question to you guys is - I have seen a lot of people mounting 240mm rads in the back (psu) compartment and this is what i am going to so. Just havent figured the best way to mount that yet and would reall appreciate any advice especially pictures
> Thanks in advance


Anybody ?


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brohoward71*
> 
> Anybody ?


I was thinking about mounting in the back before I went with external rads. I was planning on purchasing a radiator bracket for 240mm rads. I don't remember the manufacturer I was looking at but if you look for rad brackets you should be able to find an acceptable option


----------



## ravenomega

So I'm in the market for a new 1070. I'm interested in the 1070 Strix and the Zotac Amp!
Will the Strix fit in this case even with a H105 radiator in the front? I've seen a few posts but not sure if they have the same aio liquid cooling. PC part picker says it won't but i could have sworn i saw some of you with strix cards that fit. Worried about height too http://pcpartpicker.com/list/YwyD2R


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> So I'm in the market for a new 1070. I'm interested in the 1070 Strix and the Zotac Amp!
> Will the Strix fit in this case even with a H105 radiator in the front? I've seen a few posts but not sure if they have the same aio liquid cooling. PC part picker says it won't but i could have sworn i saw some of you with strix cards that fit. Worried about height too http://pcpartpicker.com/list/YwyD2R


The h100i maybe but the H105 maybe cutting it pretty close since I believe it's a little thicker than the h100i. Here are some pictures from this thread


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> The h100i maybe but the H105 maybe cutting it pretty close since I believe it's a little thicker than the h100i. Here are some pictures from this thread


Yeah the h105 is 38mm and the h100i is 30mm. It's hard to judge by the pics if it would work with mine. Would the Gigabyte G1 1070 be a good alternative? (Might just replace my EVGA 1070 sc)


----------



## ivoryg37

No clue honestly but just be sure to measure length and width. This case is pretty tricky when it comes to GPU selection since the side panel won't close if it's too wide


----------



## dicknanes

First post, but I just moved my ITX build into a black air 240!

BEFORE (in Phanteks Evolv ITX):


AFTER:


GPU temps have dropped by about 4C since making the switch, and that's with 2 less fans (I had 2x 140mm Phanteks F140MPs in the Evolv ITX that didn't bring in much air due to the front panel).


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys..

I'm planning an upcoming build in this case and I have some questions..

Firstly,the specs:
_Corsair Air240_ (white)
_CPU_:i5-4670(non K)
_M/b_:ASRock Z97MPro4
_Ram_: 8 gigs Kingston low profile (2 dimms) , 8 gigs Kingston Savage(2 dims) @ 1600
_GPU_:msi Gaming 280X 3G
_PSU_:Corsair HX520W

I have had these parts for a long time and I had given them to my brother.But now he's going to upgrade,so I'll put them in the air 240 to use as my girlfriend's HTPC..So,I'm also getting 4 X Corsair's LED SP's 120mm and a led strip(she likes purple,lol)









Now (finally) , getting to my question regarding the airflow :

Finding an air cooler for this case is hard , but (mostly budget-wise) I decided on getting the PHANTEKS PH-TC12LS.This is a top flow type air cooler..Here is my concern:

As we all know , amd cards tend to get hot,and I'm planning on gaming and OC'ing the card,since when I had it in my rig,it was a good clocker..
So I'm worried about the cpu getting mostly hot air if I position the fans as front intake & top as exhaust..
I don't really want to add 2 more 80mm fans in the back,because of the extra noise(and extra money)..

I could position the 2 top fans as intake and the two front as exhaust , but I don't really know how that reverse airflow is going to help with the cooling when gaming..

I'm going to build it around next month,so there is no real hurry , but if anyone cared to chip in,any advice would be highly appreciated


----------



## mwayne5

Edit: Figured it out.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Hey guys..
> 
> I'm planning an upcoming build in this case and I have some questions..
> 
> Firstly,the specs:
> _Corsair Air240_ (white)
> _CPU_:i5-4670(non K)
> _M/b_:ASRock Z97MPro4
> _Ram_: 8 gigs Kingston low profile (2 dimms) , 8 gigs Kingston Savage(2 dims) @ 1600
> _GPU_:msi Gaming 280X 3G
> _PSU_:Corsair HX520W
> 
> I have had these parts for a long time and I had given them to my brother.But now he's going to upgrade,so I'll put them in the air 240 to use as my girlfriend's HTPC..So,I'm also getting 4 X Corsair's LED SP's 120mm and a led strip(she likes purple,lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (finally) , getting to my question regarding the airflow :
> 
> Finding an air cooler for this case is hard , but (mostly budget-wise) I decided on getting the PHANTEKS PH-TC12LS.This is a top flow type air cooler..Here is my concern:
> 
> As we all know , amd cards tend to get hot,and I'm planning on gaming and OC'ing the card,since when I had it in my rig,it was a good clocker..
> So I'm worried about the cpu getting mostly hot air if I position the fans as front intake & top as exhaust..
> I don't really want to add 2 more 80mm fans in the back,because of the extra noise(and extra money)..
> 
> I could position the 2 top fans as intake and the two front as exhaust , but I don't really know how that reverse airflow is going to help with the cooling when gaming..
> 
> I'm going to build it around next month,so there is no real hurry , but if anyone cared to chip in,any advice would be highly appreciated


I have not used the PH-TC12LS, but think it will do a very good job for you.

PH-TC12LS has 6x heat pipes and is 119.4 mm (L) x 104.1 mm (W) x 48.3 mm (H) without the fan .. meaning it is very similar to Thermalright AXP-100H (122x105x51.2mm) .. which is new taller version of AXP-100 size of 122 x 105 x 44.2 mm.

I have the AXP-100 in HTPC and love it. It is on an i7 920 and only change is fan is pulling air out of cooler and away from motherboard instead of pushing into it. Reason is explained here.

You might find using it with fan pulling from cooler and leaving your case with front intake to work better than reverse case airflow.








Experimentation is the way forward.









Have you considered some of the new low profile tower coolers? Like NH-D9L?

You might find 5th post in 'Ways to Better Cooling' linked in my sig of interest. 1st post is index, click on topic to see it.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I have not used the PH-TC12LS, but think it will do a very good job for you.
> 
> PH-TC12LS has 6x heat pipes and is 119.4 mm (L) x 104.1 mm (W) x 48.3 mm (H) without the fan .. meaning it is very similar to Thermalright AXP-100H (122x105x51.2mm) .. which is new taller version of AXP-100 size of 122 x 105 x 44.2 mm.
> 
> I have the AXP-100 in HTPC and love it. It is on an i7 920 and only change is fan is pulling air out of cooler and away from motherboard instead of pushing into it. Reason is explained here.
> 
> You might find using it with fan pulling from cooler and leaving your case with front intake to work better than reverse case airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimentation is the way forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered some of the new low profile tower coolers? Like NH-D9L?
> 
> You might find 5th post in 'Ways to Better Cooling' linked in my sig of interest. 1st post is index, click on topic to see it.


Very interesting stuff..Thanks..I'll try it that way..

Do you think tho that in that exaust configuration,the two front 120mm fans will be ok cooling the cpu with the GPU exhausting hot air when on load from underneath?

I have indeed considered the Noctua NH-D9L , since it's one of the few air coolers with the correct height clearance to fit in this case , but , in my country , it _is_ 20 euros more expensive


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Very interesting stuff..Thanks..I'll try it that way..
> 
> Do you think tho that in that exaust configuration,the two front 120mm fans will be ok cooling the cpu with the GPU exhausting hot air when on load from underneath?
> 
> I have indeed considered the Noctua NH-D9L , since it's one of the few air coolers with the correct height clearance to fit in this case , but , in my country , it _is_ 20 euros more expensive


Both case and cooler airflow must work together to supply cool air to components and flowing their heated exhaust out of case. Having top exhaust often draws the heated GPU exhaust up around the CPU cooler, which can result in higher CPU temps.

The problem is case designers are not focusing on case airflow and how to best flow cool air to components while flowing their heated air away. in stead they build the cases for looks, or so there are vent areas for radiators. I have a strong suspicion most of them have little or no idea how component and case airflow is supposed to work. And as long as the products sell there is no reason for them to learn how it works and change their designs.

But I digress.

Experiment with different fan placement and monitor case airflow temperatures, especially the temperature of air going into components. Airflow is basically the same as liquid flow. it's all about displacement .. of cool air displacing air being used by components and their heated exhaust air being displaced out of the case in such a way that it does not contaminate the cool airflow going to components.

Too bad the NH-D9L is more expensive, but for only a few degrees it;s not worth the added money.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Experiment with different fan placement and monitor case airflow temperatures, especially the temperature of air going into components.


Will do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Airflow is basically the same as liquid flow. it's all about displacement .. of cool air displacing air being used by components and their heated exhaust air being displaced out of the case in such a way that it does not contaminate the cool airflow going to components.


All the more reason to give it a shot..
The way I see it,the two exhaust fans at the top will suck out the hot air from the gpu and cpu both , and taking the case's size into account , the 2 front intake fans should be sufficient in providing cool air to the components inside..Plus the 80mm fan vents in the back will help significantly in exhausting the hot air too..

Because in the first place I thought that configuring the cpu cooler fan as intake would take all the heat generated from the GPU on load and increase the temps,so I'll give it a try that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Too bad the NH-D9L is more expensive, but for only a few degrees it;s not worth the added money.


That's what I thought too,because even a non K , a Haswell is still hot..


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the more reason to give it a shot..
> The way I see it,the two exhaust fans at the top will suck out the hot air from the gpu and cpu both , and taking the case's size into account , the 2 front intake fans should be sufficient in providing cool air to the components inside..Plus the 80mm fan vents in the back will help significantly in exhausting the hot air too..
> 
> Because in the first place I thought that configuring the cpu cooler fan as intake would take all the heat generated from the GPU on load and increase the temps,so I'll give it a try that way.
> That's what I thought too,because even a non K , a Haswell is still hot..


Case size has little to do with supplying cool air to components. Like I say, it all about air displacement. Case only flows the lessor of intake or exhaust capability.
What comes in must go out
What goes out must come in.

Add to this that the paths the air flow in are critical. just like warm and cold currents in our oceans or in our weather patterns.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Add to this that the paths the air flow in are critical. just like warm and cold currents in our oceans or in our weather patterns.


Meaning that hot air always goes up,right?If I understood things correctly , this is how the airflow will be without placing any more fans ..


Spoiler: Warning: l33t Photoshop skillz!!


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Meaning that hot air always goes up,right?If I understood things correctly , this is how the airflow will be without placing any more fans ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: l33t Photoshop skillz!!


While hot air will rise because it's less dense, if there are outside forces at play it is more likely the outside forces will determine where the heated air goes .. and it does not take much outside force to make hot air goe down or sideways.
Farts are hot air, and the come out going down.









Fans move the air the direction of least resistance. They don't bother checking to see if the air is cold, warm or hot.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> While hot air will rise because it's less dense, if there are outside forces at play it is more likely the outside forces will determine where the heated air goes .. and it does not take much outside force to make hot air goe down or sideways.
> Farts are hot air, and the come out going down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans move the air the direction of least resistance. They don't bother checking to see if the air is cold, warm or hot.


Lol,gotcha









I guess until I actually build it and test it , I won't really know how it'll perform..

Thanks for all the info & tips


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Lol,gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess until I actually build it and test it , I won't really know how it'll perform..
> 
> Thanks for all the info & tips


Remember airlfow is the biggest part of weather forcasting .. and look how often they get the forcast wrong.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Remember airlfow is the biggest part of weather forcasting .. and look how often they get the forcast wrong.


Lol,true,true..

Well,one's thing for sure ; I'm building this thing around Xmas or so,so the cold weather will help-plus,my gf's house is quite cold at wintertime


----------



## Mehran

I finally got around to buy all the stuff I needed and am currently working on my Air 240 build, but I need your help!
A few pages ago I asked whether I could fit 2 ASUS GTX 1080 ROG STRIX cards in the Air 240, and somebody said it was possible, provided that I don't use a front mounted AIO. Well, I decided to give H100i v2 a shot, fortunately everything fit!!







Although I must say I had to resort to some rather odd maneuvers to be able to put both cards in. Suffice it to say that I had to practice those maneuvers prior to screwing the motherboard to the case. Here's a pic of my build:



In case anybody is interested in how I fit the two cards and the AIO, here is a quick walkthrough:


Spoiler: Warning: Fitting the two cards!



Before putting the motherboard in, I mounted the AIO. Then with the AIO in place, I put the motherboard in the case roughly aligned the standoff holes, but did not screw anything in. I then rotated the motherboard about 20 degrees, counter-clockwise while keeping the top left standoff hole aligned (in other words, the top left corner of the motherboard was the pivot point for the rotation). The goal of this rotation is to be able to fit the bottom card in. I then tilted the bottom card, in a way that was able to roughly get the it align over the bottom PCI-e slot. However, in this case, you can't simply push the card in all the way. The reason is that the lower part of the bracket mount would hit against the bottom of the case. Therefore, I pushed the card only half-way in, undid the motherboard rotation (i.e. aligned all the standoff holes this time) and the once the bracket was clear from the case's bottom and into where it had more space to go to, I fully pushed the card in. I then went ahead with mounting the CPU cooler block.

The second (top) card was a bit trickier. The card would collide with the brackets on one side and with the AIO on the other. The trick is to install the card before installing the RAM sticks. This way, you'll have enough leeway to tilt the card in a way that it would not collide with either side of the case. You'll need to lean the card towards the CPU, tilt it sideways, get the left side in and the slowly get the right side in. There is a small cavity above the case's bracket that has just about enough space to make the top-left of the card pass through.

Try practicing these before mounting the AIO so as to avoid frustration when everything is in.











Without the SLI bridge, and with the original cables that came with my EVGA power supply, I can close the case's side panel (the two plastic "legs" of the SLI bridge collide with the side panel -- I've ordered a spare one and I think that I can simply break those two plastic legs to get the side panel to close)...









*Now onto my real problem:*
I have no idea how to keep the two cards cool and this is a problem. The bottom card is fine (goes as high as 75 in game). Plus, I'm sure that I can fit a couple of low profile 120mm fans underneath the bottom card in a pull configuration to get enough fresh flow to the bottom card. The real problem is the top card... There isn't simply enough space between the two cards, so the top card has no way of getting a supply of fresh air. What's worse is that these ASUS cards push the hot air through their top openings straight into the case's sidewall!! After playing for about half an hour, the top card went as high as 83 degrees







This was with the side panel open. With the side panel closed, they can't push the hot air out of their heatsinks for sure...

I'm all out of ideas to keep the top card cool... What do you guys suggest? How can I get the heat away from the top card? I currently have setup the AIO fans, plus the two 120mm fans on the top of the case setup as exhaust.
I could probably return the two cards and get more compact cards, but I would love to hear any possible solutions... (plus, I'd rather not get charged restocking fees for returning perfectly working cards)

As always, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> I currently have setup the AIO fans, plus the two 120mm fans on the top of the case setup as exhaust.


If that is true then you have no intake fans to provide cool air to your components


----------



## Mehran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> If that is true then you have no intake fans to provide cool air to your components


The bottom card is sucking air from the bottom of the case, but you are right... Nothing is providing fresh air... So any suggestions for a good fan configuration?


----------



## mAs81

Put the AIO fans as intake , so that fresh air is going through the rad , and put two 80mm fans in the back as exhaust to help the hot air get out..

I still haven't built in this case , and I don't have a two card configuration , but imo that's pretty much the only thing you could do..Test it for temps that way

EDIT:
If that doesn't improve your temps , instead of returning the cards , return the AIO.Get a 120rad AIO if you must , like the H80i , in push/pull configuration on the top front side,that you have clearance , so that the bottom front fan can provide air to the cards unobstructed


----------



## Mehran

I will set that up as intake... I don't think the H80i would fit on the top slot because the motherboard will be in the way with the two push-pull fans...
Thanks for you help!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> I will set that up as intake... I don't think the H80i would fit on the top slot because the motherboard will be in the way with the two push-pull fans...
> Thanks for you help!


The H80i &iGT have a 120mm thick rad..you could measure the clearence from the front to your m/b or even mount it on top..Plus there's more 120 rad AIO out there you could see like the H75 and the Kraken series from NZXT..
It is doable..

This build's gpus are shorter,but you get the idea..
Either way you need to have intake fans to push air into the case,but as always,these things are all about trial & error..

Edited and put a more accurate pic
Good luck with your build


----------



## ravenomega

This might be asking a little much but, can anyone here with an ASUS 1070/1080 strix possibly take a picture of where the card ends with the case so i can get a better idea for my h105. I just really want to make sure there's even the smallest of space.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> This might be asking a little much but, can anyone here with an ASUS 1070/1080 strix possibly take a picture of where the card ends with the case so i can get a better idea for my h105. I just really want to make sure there's even the smallest of space.


It's not my build,but I found this when googling around to give you an idea of the space used..


Spoiler: Not my rig!







In the pic the AIO is most probably a H100i v2 with rad dimensions:
276mm x 125mm x 30mm

H105 dimensions:
272.5mm x 120mm x 38mm

Seems doable,but it will be a tight fit..


----------



## Mehran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> This might be asking a little much but, can anyone here with an ASUS 1070/1080 strix possibly take a picture of where the card ends with the case so i can get a better idea for my h105. I just really want to make sure there's even the smallest of space.


Here's a pic of my two ROG STRIX 1080s and the H100i:


There's about 13mm of space between the cards and the fan. Refer to this post for how I was able to fit the two cards.

Gut feeling says anything thicker than the H100i won't fit! When I wanted to install those Noctua fans on my H100i, it was extremely difficult to get the rad or the card out!


----------



## ravenomega

Thanks guys. I'm out of ideas on graphics cards. EVGA had a problem so I sent that back and got a refund, went with Gigabyte instead. The Gigabyte card is now making loud grinding noises at 60% fan speed so I've been SOL so far. : /


----------



## mwayne5

My current setup




My R9 Fury Nitro barely fits with the front rad with a push setup. Surprisingly, the AIO tubes were flexible enough that I was able to get two right side exhaust fans in there.


----------



## ravenomega

Anyone know if one of these A zotac 1070 Mini would work in this case for height? https://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-GeForce-Compact-Graphics-ZT-P10700G-10M/dp/B01LLAJ8PU


----------



## salehbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> Guys,
> I read some of the previous pages but based on everything else I've seen online, I haven't been able to find a conclusive answer.
> I'm considering a build with the Air 240 case and two ASUS STRIX 1080s. My motherboard will be ASUS X99-M WS... Will the cards fit in the case or will I face problems with the power plugs getting smooshed againts the window panel? How about the second card??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody over here has done a build with one 1080 and he didn't seem to have a problem (as have others indicated a few pages ago). Also, I'm just curious if anything like this would work...
> 
> Any help is appreciated


it should fit, i finished mine. i just had to unscrew the metal shield on the card, install the card to mobo, then screw it back. worked like a charm.

here is my finished build. i would't have been able to do it if it weren' t this thread and the people in it. <3









check the GIF


----------



## Mehran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salehbad*
> 
> it should fit, i finished mine. i just had to unscrew the metal shield on the card, install the card to mobo, then screw it back. worked like a charm.
> 
> here is my finished build. i would't have been able to do it if it weren' t this thread and the people in it. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the GIF


Hey thanks! Very nice build! As I said a few posts ago I'm almost done with my build too. I didn't have to remove any of the backplates to fit the cards







I wrote the instructions here in this post!

I looked at your build's photos on PcPartPicker and I have a question for you: what temps are you getting with your current fan configuration? (specifically with CPU and your GPU).
I'm trying out various configurations, and I was about to try out what you have exactly (front intake + two exhausts on the back). Before I attempt anything, I'd love to know what your temps are like (although I'm certain they'd be less than mine, because of my SLI config and also our different CPUs...)

Thanks in advance : )


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Tried installing EVGA PowerLink and, bummer, it _almost_ fits. Just 1-2 mm too tall, and visibly pushes the motherboard down. I ended up not installing it since I don't want to introduce undue tension between components.


----------



## Botmaster5

i love that almost every single one of these builds has the asus viii gene mobo!! power to the RoG!!!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botmaster5*
> 
> i love that almost every single one of these builds has the asus viii gene mobo!! power to the RoG!!!


No wonder, its the best board for this case


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> I finally got around to buy all the stuff I needed and am currently working on my Air 240 build, but I need your help!
> A few pages ago I asked whether I could fit 2 ASUS GTX 1080 ROG STRIX cards in the Air 240, and somebody said it was possible, provided that I don't use a front mounted AIO. Well, I decided to give H100i v2 a shot, fortunately everything fit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I must say I had to resort to some rather odd maneuvers to be able to put both cards in. Suffice it to say that I had to practice those maneuvers prior to screwing the motherboard to the case. Here's a pic of my build:
> 
> 
> 
> In case anybody is interested in how I fit the two cards and the AIO, here is a quick walkthrough:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Fitting the two cards!
> 
> 
> 
> Before putting the motherboard in, I mounted the AIO. Then with the AIO in place, I put the motherboard in the case roughly aligned the standoff holes, but did not screw anything in. I then rotated the motherboard about 20 degrees, counter-clockwise while keeping the top left standoff hole aligned (in other words, the top left corner of the motherboard was the pivot point for the rotation). The goal of this rotation is to be able to fit the bottom card in. I then tilted the bottom card, in a way that was able to roughly get the it align over the bottom PCI-e slot. However, in this case, you can't simply push the card in all the way. The reason is that the lower part of the bracket mount would hit against the bottom of the case. Therefore, I pushed the card only half-way in, undid the motherboard rotation (i.e. aligned all the standoff holes this time) and the once the bracket was clear from the case's bottom and into where it had more space to go to, I fully pushed the card in. I then went ahead with mounting the CPU cooler block.
> 
> The second (top) card was a bit trickier. The card would collide with the brackets on one side and with the AIO on the other. The trick is to install the card before installing the RAM sticks. This way, you'll have enough leeway to tilt the card in a way that it would not collide with either side of the case. You'll need to lean the card towards the CPU, tilt it sideways, get the left side in and the slowly get the right side in. There is a small cavity above the case's bracket that has just about enough space to make the top-left of the card pass through.
> 
> Try practicing these before mounting the AIO so as to avoid frustration when everything is in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the SLI bridge, and with the original cables that came with my EVGA power supply, I can close the case's side panel (the two plastic "legs" of the SLI bridge collide with the side panel -- I've ordered a spare one and I think that I can simply break those two plastic legs to get the side panel to close)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now onto my real problem:*
> I have no idea how to keep the two cards cool and this is a problem. The bottom card is fine (goes as high as 75 in game). Plus, I'm sure that I can fit a couple of low profile 120mm fans underneath the bottom card in a pull configuration to get enough fresh flow to the bottom card. The real problem is the top card... There isn't simply enough space between the two cards, so the top card has no way of getting a supply of fresh air. What's worse is that these ASUS cards push the hot air through their top openings straight into the case's sidewall!! After playing for about half an hour, the top card went as high as 83 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was with the side panel open. With the side panel closed, they can't push the hot air out of their heatsinks for sure...
> 
> I'm all out of ideas to keep the top card cool... What do you guys suggest? How can I get the heat away from the top card? I currently have setup the AIO fans, plus the two 120mm fans on the top of the case setup as exhaust.
> I could probably return the two cards and get more compact cards, but I would love to hear any possible solutions... (plus, I'd rather not get charged restocking fees for returning perfectly working cards)
> 
> As always, any help is greatly appreciated.


How was it trying to get at least one of those Strix's into the case? I have a 250D and an Air 240, my main system right now is in the 250D which I can easily place into the 240. Will 1 Strix fit in this case without an issue?


----------



## Mehran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How was it trying to get at least one of those Strix's into the case? I have a 250D and an Air 240, my main system right now is in the 250D which I can easily place into the 240. Will 1 Strix fit in this case without an issue?


Without the bottom card and assuming that the wires are properly arranged (and not tangled, the way I have it in the above picture, it should fit without much trouble


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> Without the bottom card and assuming that the wires are properly arranged (and not tangled, the way I have it in the above picture, it should fit without much trouble


Thanks for the quick reply. I'll have to return this MSI tomorrow then and grab the Strix. I'll have to move my system around then. It seems like the Strix is an overall better card than the MSI, and after the issues with the EVGA 1070 FTW....trying to get another decent card has not been fun. LOL!


----------



## Mehran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How was it trying to get at least one of those Strix's into the case? I have a 250D and an Air 240, my main system right now is in the 250D which I can easily place into the 240. Will 1 Strix fit in this case without an issue?


No problem!
Yeah I'm liking my Strix cards... They are quite most of the times.
Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> No problem!
> Yeah I'm liking my Strix cards... They are quite most of the times.
> Good luck, and let me know if you have any questions.


I've been EVGA with almost all of my cards have never owned a Strix before and reading that this card is really good. Glad to hear that this will fit in the 240. Thanks









EDIT: I just tested the card in the 240 and it fit with no issues. The only problem is that I forgot my kids have a matx in the case so I can't swap with my system, so I'll be buying another 240 tomorrow and selling off my 250D.


----------



## salehbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehran*
> 
> what temps are you getting with your current fan configuration? (specifically with CPU and your GPU).
> I'm trying out various configurations, and I was about to try out what you have exactly (front intake + two exhausts on the back). Before I attempt anything, I'd love to know what your temps are like (although I'm certain they'd be less than mine, because of my SLI config and also our different CPUs...)


CPU:
-idle=16
-load=64

GPU:
-idle=28
-load=73

this is with 4 intake fans (2 120mm pull on rad, 1 120mm near ssd, 1 80mm bottom) & 2 120&80mm exhaust fans (top and rear)

but i'll swap the 2 pull fans with static pressure fans, and will replace the 80mm in the bottom with 2 120mm slim(hopefully it will fit).

that will hopefully achieve positive pressure without needing to raise the rpm on the fans and improve air flow.


----------



## moleman4eva

Long time reader and finally posting. This thread really helped me when i built my first rig. Thanks guys

My rig has reached its 1 year mark and I think I wanna upgrade. Is there any suggestions? Is my fan placement correct while u guys are at it?





Intel i5-6500
MSI B150m Bazooka
Asus gtx 970 turbo
2 x 8gb Avexir ddr4 2400
samsung evo 850 250gb + WB blue 1TB
Superflower Leadex 550w 90+


----------



## Crapcicle

Got a lot of inspiration from this thread on my new build and I just wanted to share it here. Rad in the front is in push-pull config. Comments and criticisms are welcome!






Specs:
MSI Z170M Mortar
i5-6600k @ 4.5GHz
16GB Vengeance LED DDR4 [email protected]
Galax EXOC Black Edition GTX 970
H105 Cooler
CableMod White Braided Cables
Sandisk 480GB SSD
Hitachi 1TB HDD
Thermaltake Riing 12 120mm fans
Coolermaster 80mm fans
XFX TS 550W PSU


----------



## Crapcicle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moleman4eva*
> 
> Long time reader and finally posting. This thread really helped me when i built my first rig. Thanks guys
> 
> My rig has reached its 1 year mark and I think I wanna upgrade. Is there any suggestions? Is my fan placement correct while u guys are at it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i5-6500
> MSI B150m Bazooka
> Asus gtx 970 turbo
> 2 x 8gb Avexir ddr4 2400
> samsung evo 850 250gb + WB blue 1TB
> Superflower Leadex 550w 90+


Just wondering but why the water cooler for a non-overclockable CPU?


----------



## moleman4eva

Mainly due the the cpu cooler restrictions of this case. Choices were few and I did not like them aesthetic wise. H60 was the cheapest option I had then.


----------



## feiBeoulve

Hello guys! I'm new to this and I'm getting this case,could you help me?

Do you know what is the best fan configuration for this case? I'm going with two intake at the front and one exhaust on top, 120mm fans. Aside from that, the PSU fan also acts as exhaust.

Do you think any other configuration is better? Two exhaust on top, one on top and one 80mm on the back, or adding more intake on the bottom to hit directly the GPU with fresh air?

I'd also like to ask what would be better, to control fans with voltage or PWM? and do I need a fan controller or is software enough?

Thanks a lot for your answers and I'm sorry if I'm repeating a topic already discussed here.

Cheers!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

This depends on how much heat is produced inside the case. Some people add intake fan(s) at the bottom to feed fresh air into the GPU.

PWM control is better as long as your motherboard supports it. If it does not, there's nothing wrong with voltage control. I would not get a fan controller since you are not going to have too many fans in this case.


----------



## feiBeoulve

Oh I see, so no fan controller unless I use a lot of fans.

Do you know the software I need to monitor the CPU/GPU temps and the one to control the fans??


----------



## Dewwa

Use Aida64 to use you temp PSU-CPU-M-board, then buy a PWM fan splitter https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-cable-splitter-4-fan-pwm-extended to control your fan with the motherboard CPU connection.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feiBeoulve*
> 
> Oh I see, so no fan controller unless I use a lot of fans.
> 
> Do you know the software I need to monitor the CPU/GPU temps and the one to control the fans??


Just remember to use the same type of fans on a splitter, otherwise you will have two different rpm and characteristics on your fans, while the reported rpm is only true for the first one.
This also applies for the CPU and CPU OPT headers. Since the MB mirrors the control of the CPU header to the OPT (like it would be a pwm splitter), you will end up with weird results on the OPT FAN if its different. Like me: I have 2xA9 on the CPU, and 2xA8 on the rear behind it. Ive put the 2xA9 on the CPU header with PWM splitter, and the 2xA8 on the OPT header with PWM splitter. Now the 2xA8 on the rear are always revving higher, than the CPU fans, wich wouldnt be necessary... Just because they have a higher rpm range by default, and you cant control them on OPT header separately.


----------



## gerbil80

Hi all,

Some help if you will?

I've been lurking in this thread for a while trying to workout which 240 rad to use (for cooling both cpu and gpu). I'd normally use Hardware labs in everything but having looked at the spacing up front, it would appear a rad with a width of 133mm is a little bit of a squeeze in this case.

So do you guys have a recommendations on the best performing 240 rad to use? I have 90mm spacing to play with so a thickish rad with push or a thin rad push/pull I'm happy either way.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ironhide138

Would 120mm slim fans fit this case in the bottom if you were to have a matx board? I've read that normal 120mm fans don't fit/block part of the motherboard.


----------



## gerbil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Would 120mm slim fans fit this case in the bottom if you were to have a matx board? I've read that normal 120mm fans don't fit/block part of the motherboard.


I can't be 100% (due to differences in motherboard) but I could certainly fit a couple of 12mm slims in the bottom of mine with an old sniper m3 board.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerbil80*
> 
> I can't be 100% (due to differences in motherboard) but I could certainly fit a couple of 12mm slims in the bottom of mine with an old sniper m3 board.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Crossing my fingers gera that corsair does a revised air 240, or a new Matx like they did with the air 370 or wtv it was.


----------



## MaxdaG

Please dear lord someone help me with figuring this out! How the hell are these rads being mounted? I have been searching multiple forums for hours looking for this answer! HELP!


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxdaG*
> 
> Please dear lord someone help me with figuring this out! How the hell are these rads being mounted? I have been searching multiple forums for hours looking for this answer! HELP!


I don't know exactly what they used, but I'd start with something like this
http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-radiator-stand-black-dual-2x120mm.html


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxdaG*
> 
> Please dear lord someone help me with figuring this out! How the hell are these rads being mounted? I have been searching multiple forums for hours looking for this answer! HELP!


I'm probably wrong but the second one looks like it's being held by a pass thru fitting with a male to male fitting or dplug. Maybe strong 3M tape on top could work as well


----------



## ironhide138

....looks like it's zipptied on to me....you can kinda see them on top.

So realistically, if I were to get something like the msi z170 mortar (black/white matx 1151 boards are hard to come by) 15mm fans should fit in the bottom of the case? Better off with 13 mm slim fans? I just want extra gpu cooling

Also, has corsair added a cutout in the hdd cage to get to the cpu power cutout on the mobo tray? Or you thibk I could mount an hdd infront of thrones psu on the floor?


----------



## ravenomega

I ended up pulling the trigger on the 1070 Strix and it fits with the H105!!


----------



## ironhide138

Ahah and with micrometers to spare!


----------



## ravenomega

It stays surprisingly cool too at 65c under load with fans at 50%. I was worried it'd be over 70c lol.


----------



## ironhide138

I plan on adding some 13mm fans under the gpu for extra cooling. The space is there , so why not ahah


----------



## ravenomega

It'd be so minuscule it wouldn't be worth it at that size lol


----------



## Lostoutlaw420

So I have had my Air 240 for about 2 year now and i love it, but i just upgrade it it with a new water loop and GPU, so hope fully my next upgrade i can put some hard line in, i also need to pop the window out to get a better clear with my GPU cables.

i7 2700k 3.5Ghz
Corsair 16GB RAM DDR3 2100
Corsair Air 240 case
EVGA 1070 FTW
EVGA Z67 SLI Micro
EVGA 750 PSU
XSPC 240 Water Cooler EVERYTHING lol even the coolant

- I am Pretty Proud of my little baby, i can run minesweeper on ultra setting at 60 FPS on 4k res. -


----------



## ironhide138

maybe just try getting braided cable extensions for the GPU cables. they tend to have a lot more bend to them than normal "stock psu cables". might save you needed to take the window out.


----------



## ravenomega

Yeah, or use these cables


----------



## lm1z

After a failed motherboard, processor and some bloody fingers, my build is near completion. Going to add a 160mm radiator to the rear to help keep all temps in 'check'. Right now only running a 240mm radiator w/ 120mm fans. Temps are about 6-7 degrees better than on air and obviously much quieter, but there is definitely a bit of heat soak.

Proc temps idle - 28-30c, load 50c
GPU 1 - idle 35c - load 80-83c (slight thermal throttling)
GPU 2 - idle 35c - load 45c

Specs:

Intel i7-6700k @ 4.2Ghz
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3200 @ XMP settings
ASUS Maximus VIII Gene Motherboard
2x ASUS STRIX GTX 1080 in SLI
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD
EVGA 1000w PSU
Corsair Air 240 Case

Cooling:

EKWB Supremacy EVO Nickel Plexi
EKWB STRIX FC-1080 Waterblocks
EKWB STRIX FC-1080 Nickel Backplates
EKWB 240MM Coolstream Radiator
EKWB GPU Terminal Parallel Link
EKWB 3/8" - 5/8" Compression Fittings in Black Nickel
EKWB 3/8" - 5/8" 90 degree Adapters in Black Nickel
EKWB XRES 140 w/ D5 Pump

Next Up:

Black Ice GTX Xtreme 160MM Radiator
2x 80MM LED Fans

Better pics after cable management and rear radiator installed:



Looking forward to adding this bad boy - should be a perfect application for this case and provide around the same performance as a single 120mm rad.


----------



## Lostoutlaw420

Thanks heads up guy going to get the cables and more UV tube thinking of painting the fans white i am on a budget but i wanna ball a little so might as well DIY ^^ tight fight witht the two Fans


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lm1z*
> 
> After a failed motherboard, processor and some bloody fingers, my build is near completion. Going to add a 160mm radiator to the rear to help keep all temps in 'check'. Right now only running a 240mm radiator w/ 120mm fans. Temps are about 6-7 degrees better than on air and obviously much quieter, but there is definitely a bit of heat soak.
> 
> Proc temps idle - 28-30c, load 50c
> GPU 1 - idle 35c - load 80-83c (slight thermal throttling)
> GPU 2 - idle 35c - load 45c
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Intel i7-6700k @ 4.2Ghz
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4-3200 @ XMP settings
> ASUS Maximus VIII Gene Motherboard
> 2x ASUS STRIX GTX 1080 in SLI
> Samsung 850 Pro 256GB SSD
> EVGA 1000w PSU
> Corsair Air 240 Case
> 
> Cooling:
> 
> EKWB Supremacy EVO Nickel Plexi
> EKWB STRIX FC-1080 Waterblocks
> EKWB STRIX FC-1080 Nickel Backplates
> EKWB 240MM Coolstream Radiator
> EKWB GPU Terminal Parallel Link
> EKWB 3/8" - 5/8" Compression Fittings in Black Nickel
> EKWB 3/8" - 5/8" 90 degree Adapters in Black Nickel
> EKWB XRES 140 w/ D5 Pump
> 
> Next Up:
> 
> Black Ice GTX Xtreme 160MM Radiator
> 2x 80MM LED Fans
> 
> Better pics after cable management and rear radiator installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to adding this bad boy - should be a perfect application for this case and provide around the same performance as a single 120mm rad.


That looks sweet dude, but how in the hell did you manage to fit that block on the side of the strix's? There's like 1 mm of space between my card and the window.


----------



## lm1z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> That looks sweet dude, but how in the hell did you manage to fit that block on the side of the strix's? There's like 1 mm of space between my card and the window.


I don't mount the side panel







I like the case open, so I went ahead and opted for the terminal link, which protrudes about 3/4" outside of the case.


----------



## Lostoutlaw420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lm1z*
> 
> I don't mount the side panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the case open, so I went ahead and opted for the terminal link, which protrudes about 3/4" outside of the case.


very sexy ^^


----------



## ironhide138

That's the main reason I'm crossing my fingers they release a new matx air series case







slightly bigger to fit wide gpus etc, better designed interior changes etc.


----------



## lm1z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostoutlaw420*
> 
> very sexy ^^


Thanks!


----------



## lm1z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> That's the main reason I'm crossing my fingers they release a new matx air series case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slightly bigger to fit wide gpus etc, better designed interior changes etc.


Totally agree.

They definitely need to now considering the size of the GPUS, hybrid coolers and pre-installed watercooling blocks.

The air 540 is a fantastic case. Looking back now, after all the trouble with this build, I should have gone back to it (had one before) - however, doing something different always keeps things interesting!


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lm1z*
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> They definitely need to now considering the size of the GPUS, hybrid coolers and pre-installed watercooling blocks.
> 
> The air 540 is a fantastic case. Looking back now, after all the trouble with this build, I should have gone back to it (had one before) - however, doing something different always keeps things interesting!


Honestly, this is the main reason I havnt taken the jump on a new matx build yet, I feel like as soon as I do, they'll announce the air 340 (or wtv) with all kinds of little updates. Just hope if/when they do, that it's soo er rather than later....and it doesn't go with the design they used for the air 740.


----------



## macdonaldj2

Sorry, new here, grabbed a 240, I'm in the process of building it out. I grabbed a 1080 thanks to Best Buy, read the card runs hot, my apartment is also hot so I decided it would best if I grabbed a hybrid cooler. The only issue is I also plan on liquid cooling the CPU and already have a Corsair H100i v2. That's all paired with an Asus ROG Gene m-atx mobo. I can't think of a place to mount the radiator for the hybrid cooler. I don't think it's going to fit on top of the mobo. Should I not bother with the hybrid cooler?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macdonaldj2*
> 
> Sorry, new here, grabbed a 240, I'm in the process of building it out. I grabbed a 1080 thanks to Best Buy, read the card runs hot, my apartment is also hot so I decided it would best if I grabbed a hybrid cooler. The only issue is I also plan on liquid cooling the CPU and already have a Corsair H100i v2. That's all paired with an Asus ROG Gene m-atx mobo. I can't think of a place to mount the radiator for the hybrid cooler. I don't think it's going to fit on top of the mobo. Should I not bother with the hybrid cooler?


I've seen people mount them on the psu side. Need to attach the fan/rad first, then run the pump through the lower grommet...hen attach it to the card etc. It's some work, but possible. If you're not using HDD, attach an 80mm fan to the grill over the psu


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I've seen people mount them on the psu side. Need to attach the fan/rad first, then run the pump through the lower grommet...hen attach it to the card etc. It's some work, but possible. If you're not using HDD, attach an 80mm fan to the grill over the psu


+1 to that. Theres enough room on the PSU side for 1 120mm fan.


----------



## macdonaldj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I've seen people mount them on the psu side. Need to attach the fan/rad first, then run the pump through the lower grommet...hen attach it to the card etc. It's some work, but possible. If you're not using HDD, attach an 80mm fan to the grill over the psu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> +1 to that. Theres enough room on the PSU side for 1 120mm fan.


So I'll ditch the 3.5 drive bays and use that as an intake + rad, and use an exhaust fan above the mobo. Hopefully the lead pipes are long enough and after watching the tear down/build of the hybrid gpu this is not going to be easy. Thanks for the help. I'll post pictures next weekend when it's hopefully all built.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macdonaldj2*
> 
> So I'll ditch the 3.5 drive bays and use that as an intake + rad, and use an exhaust fan above the mobo. Hopefully the lead pipes are long enough and after watching the tear down/build of the hybrid gpu this is not going to be easy. Thanks for the help. I'll post pictures next weekend when it's hopefully all built.


Don't think it will reach/fit there. You'd need to use the q120mm mount beside/behind the psu. Under the ssd bay.


----------



## macdonaldj2

Makes sense, I've seen some pictures showing that, set it up as intake or exhaust?


----------



## sandeepsb

Hi all

Just registered to this great forum to post to this amazing thread, it's helped me a lot with my recent build for the Corsair Carbide 240.
This is my first PC build after around 3 years as I had sold my old Sandybridge build long ago.

Anyway I'll note down my specs that could help others in wanting similar components in the case.

- Corsair Carbide 240 in White
- ASUS Maximus VIII Gene mATX Motherboard
- Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4.8Ghz
- Corsair Vengeance LPX White 32GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200Mhz
- Corsair H105 AIO CPU Water Cooler
- Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080
- Super Flower 850w Leadex Platinum
- 128GB M.2 SM961 (Primary Windows Drive)
- 1TB Samsung 850 EVO SSD (Data, Gaming Drive)
- Bluetooth/Wireless AC PCIE Combo Card

- Xbox One Wireless Adaptor and Wireless Controller

Temps are about 29/30c idle and 67c load for the CPU. GPU is about 40c idle and 70c load.

The fans on the rad are only set to start spinning once the CPU reaches 40c


----------



## Quadrider10

U can't fit bottom fans if you have a mini Atx board rite?


----------



## ironhide138

Depends on the layout of the board. Most likely no, slim fans yes.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Depends on the layout of the board. Most likely no, slim fans yes.


asus maximus viii gene


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> asus maximus viii gene


Might be a tight fit..
Your m/b dimensions are 9.6 inch x 9.6 inch ( 24.4 cm x 24.4 cm )
This are the 240 dimensions


----------



## Quadrider10

I'm just debating between the gene or z170i pro gaming (mitx). With the mix, I can have 2 fans on the bottom blow directly on the GPU. But the gene is way more feature rich. Unfortunately I'll be giving up wifi and Bluetooth and my bottom 2 fans


----------



## ironhide138

You can throw in some 15 or 13mm fans at the bottom. Wont be as good as normal fans, but will still give air.


----------



## Blitzt

I'm going back through this thread trying to find and see if someone has made a 240mm front mount radiator (CPU) with a push/pull config fit along with 2x 120mm top mount fans, and a graphics card.
Does anyone know of one?

*Another edit* Don't worry team - I have found the answer on Page 293







It's possible! And it looks nice and comfy


----------



## ironhide138

It's hard enough to get a gpu that fits with push pull. You may be able to mount the res/pump on the bottom of the case if you have an itx board. But if you're trying to WC the GPU, you're gonna have a hard time. Don't thibk a block exists that will allow the side panel to close.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> asus maximus viii gene


I have that board and absolutely love it. The most you will get under it is 2x 80mm fans. I haven't tried 120mm's but I don't think there's enough clearance because of the motherboard.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> I have that board and absolutely love it. The most you will get under it is 2x 80mm fans. I haven't tried 120mm's but I don't think there's enough clearance because of the motherboard.


I just bought the board.

Is there anyway to mount 120mm fans with 2 sided tape? Or is the case not wide enough? What about slim fans is there any way to mount those underneath? Ones that are 15mm in depth?


----------



## Fuzzypacman

Does anyone know if there are bubbled out windows available for this case? I put in a MSI GTX 1070 and I had to file the case to get the card in, but I had to take out the window to get the cover on with the power cords plugged in.


----------



## Lostoutlaw420

not that I know of i been looking for one but i just use brute force a ghetto-fied my **** to fit the window


----------



## ironhide138

Anyone know which page the list of gtx 1070/1080s that fit this case is on? I looked, but couldn't find it


----------



## macdonaldj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Anyone know which page the list of gtx 1070/1080s that fit this case is on? I looked, but couldn't find it


Try here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/2710#post_25262498


----------



## ironhide138

FFS... I went all the way back to 275 before giving up......

thanks dude!


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I just bought the board.
> 
> Is there anyway to mount 120mm fans with 2 sided tape? Or is the case not wide enough? What about slim fans is there any way to mount those underneath? Ones that are 15mm in depth?


If you used tape and didn't align it with the mounting holes provided then i think there _might_ be space. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> If you used tape and didn't align it with the mounting holes provided then i think there _might_ be space. It's hard to tell.


Well I'll give it a shot once the board comes in! I don't want to give up my extremely low GPU temps that easily! Lol


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I just bought the board.
> 
> Is there anyway to mount 120mm fans with 2 sided tape? Or is the case not wide enough? What about slim fans is there any way to mount those underneath? Ones that are 15mm in depth?


If you used tape and didn't align it with the mounting holes provided then i think there might be space. It's hard to tell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Well I'll give it a shot once the board comes in! I don't want to give up my extremely low GPU temps that easily! Lol


What temps do you currently get? And what card?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> If you used tape and didn't align it with the mounting holes provided then i think there might be space. It's hard to tell.
> What temps do you currently get? And what card?


Im getting 61c max and I have a gigabyte 1070 g1 gaming.


----------



## macdonaldj2

pre-built:


most of the fans are going back, I ordered them just in case I needed them. I used four overall, two for the rad and two exhaust fans. Can't do hybrid cooling on the GPU as there is no room.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lm1z*
> 
> ...
> 
> Looking forward to adding this bad boy - should be a perfect application for this case and provide around the same performance as a single 120mm rad.


I tried using this same rad a while ago, and it doesn't work. The fan mount spacing doesn't match the 80mm space, such that you can only mount it on one fan, not both. But it's too long, and will interfere with the GPU in the first slot, forcing me to use a riser card with my itx board to the other slots. It also just doesn't perform well, as 80mm fans don't quite have the oompf for cooling, especially with how thick the rad is. In push pull, this will pretty much cover your mobo, and with fans only on one side, you have a lot of heat building up on right above your IO. here's a couple pictures:





Here you can see the rad covers the first PCI slot. it's also nearly completely over the waterblock, making routing really tough. You can also see the riser card I used. Below is my current setup, which i quite prefer!


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macdonaldj2*
> 
> pre-built:
> 
> 
> most of the fans are going back, I ordered them just in case I needed them. I used four overall, two for the rad and two exhaust fans. Can't do hybrid cooling on the GPU as there is no room.


how's the gpu temps? I'm planning on tossing a 1080 (or ti) into this case, but feel the air from the front rad will make gpu temps higher . Might tey slim fans in the bottom


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> how's the gpu temps? I'm planning on tossing a 1080 (or ti) into this case, but feel the air from the front rad will make gpu temps higher . Might tey slim fans in the bottom


just use 3M double sided tape to mount the fans on the bottom. thats what im going to do once i get my new mobo


----------



## ravenomega

Anyone know if this was the low profile mini pci-e cable for their graphics card mentioned in this thread? Link


----------



## vini

I've put together a build here: *https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/DMtzXH*

I'm pretty happy with the components. However since this is my first non-full sized build I have a few questions:


Will the *EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti* fit or is it too high?
The spreadsheet in the first post seems to indicate that people have fitted this card successfully.

Can I mount the *CORSAIR H105* to the front of the case? The *case will be covered on all sides*, except front and back. Hence I'm trying to get a good flow going *front to back*. If the cooler doesn't work, is there another cooler you would recommend for my scenario?
This post indicates that this should be possible.

Would I be able to fit a second *EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti*?
This post indicates that this should work.

Are there space/mounts in the back of the case for one or two 240mm fans?
Didn't see the specs. There are mounts for 2x 80mm in the back. I've added them to the build.

Do you think this *Silverstone Fan Grille & Filter Kit* will work?
The case already comes with a filter, so I guess I don't need these.
Thanks!

Edit: I've researched and answered all the questions myself! Time to buy stuff


----------



## ironhide138

I wouldn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vini*
> 
> I've put together a build here: *https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/DMtzXH*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the components. However since this is my first non-full sized build I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> Will the *EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti* fit or is it too high?
> The spreadsheet in the first post seems to indicate that people have fitted this card successfully.
> 
> Can I mount the *CORSAIR H105* to the front of the case? The *case will be covered on all sides*, except front and back. Hence I'm trying to get a good flow going *front to back*. If the cooler doesn't work, is there another cooler you would recommend for my scenario?
> This post indicates that this should be possible.
> 
> Would I be able to fit a second *EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti*?
> This post indicates that this should work.
> 
> Are there space/mounts in the back of the case for one or two 240mm fans?
> Didn't see the specs. There are mounts for 2x 80mm in the back. I've added them to the build.
> 
> Do you think this *Silverstone Fan Grille & Filter Kit* will work?
> The case already comes with a filter, so I guess I don't need these.
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I've researched and answered all the questions myself! Time to buy stuff


Wouldn't bother with a 2nd 750ti. Just get a single better card.

H105 fits, but you may still be better with the 100v2 since it's a little slimmer, and will allow for more choices down the line when it comes to GPUS with longer length.

Wouldn't bother with the 2 80mm fans. Won't add much cooling, and are loud.like you know when people say "some 120mm fans are loud". These are worse.


----------



## OferS94

After lurking in here for almost a month Ive finally got the option to post some pictures of my own.
The Air 240 has been sitting in my room for a month waiting for me to get back from base and to set up my new pc in it ,
so now after a long wait i finally had the chance to utilize my new components, the upgrades are:
i5 3470 to i7 6700K
corsair graphite 230T to Corsair air 240
so now the full specs are :
CPU- Core I7 6700K
MoBo- GA-Z170m-D3H DDR3
CPU cooler- Corsair H100L
RAM- 20 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz
GPU- Gigabyte R9 390 G1
PSU- Antec true power 750W
and a bunch of random drive.

here a some pictures of the build:
Front open-


http://imgur.com/CmewA34

Front closed-


http://imgur.com/Z13wsmC

and the mess in the back-


http://imgur.com/2iKA3Tg


I hope to change a few things when i get the time for it, probably start with better cable management for internal I/O(Front panel)
then maybe change the exhaust 80MM fan due to its grayness and overall ugliness and lastly add the other 2 sticks of ram that im missing for a complete black and blue color scheme.
If you guys have any remarks or ways you think i can improve my build i would appreciate the critics.

P.S sorry for my English , its not my first language .


----------



## BaronOvHell

Just moved and my PC placement is far different from before. I'm looking to have the window facing up now. Have any of you moved the rubber feet after having had them in place? did you have to use heat to get them off? Was new adhesive needed?


----------



## Jellelle

My Corsair 240 build:





*Specs:*
I5 6500
Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
BIG Shuriken 2
16GB RAM
Gigabyte Radeon RX 480 G1 Gaming 8G
Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (6 in case, 1 on CPU cooler)

*Mods:*
Used a perforated metal sheet to cover the bottom fans
Custom sleeves with spacers
2 led strips

I am happy with the build.
Runs very quiet. Idle on 2 casefans (CPU: 28°C), when gaming on 6 casefans (CPU: 40°C, GPU: 60°C).


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jellelle*
> 
> My Corsair 240 build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specs:*
> I5 6500
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> BIG Shuriken 2
> 16GB RAM
> Gigabyte Radeon RX 480 G1 Gaming 8G
> Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (6 in case, 1 on CPU cooler)
> 
> *Mods:*
> Used a perforated metal sheet to cover the bottom fans
> Custom sleeves with spacers
> 2 led strips
> 
> I am happy with the build.
> Runs very quiet. Idle on 2 casefans (CPU: 28°C), when gaming on 6 casefans (CPU: 40°C, GPU: 60°C).


That metal sheet makes it! Good idea and nice looking build! +rep for that Jellelle. Well that and your name is super fun to type


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jellelle*
> 
> My Corsair 240 build:
> 
> *Specs:*
> I5 6500
> Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> BIG Shuriken 2
> 16GB RAM
> Gigabyte Radeon RX 480 G1 Gaming 8G
> Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm (6 in case, 1 on CPU cooler)
> 
> *Mods:*
> Used a perforated metal sheet to cover the bottom fans
> Custom sleeves with spacers
> 2 led strips
> 
> I am happy with the build.
> Runs very quiet. Idle on 2 casefans (CPU: 28°C), when gaming on 6 casefans (CPU: 40°C, GPU: 60°C).


Nice work with the cables and the metal sheet!
But i would cover the rear mesh too, since it will suck in dust from there.


----------



## andrerobertmd

Hey you guys! Do you know if the ASUS Dual GTX1070 fits the air 240? Also, would you recommend me getting this GPU or the EVGA 1070 SC?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrerobertmd*
> 
> Hey you guys! Do you know if the ASUS Dual GTX1070 fits the air 240? Also, would you recommend me getting this GPU or the EVGA 1070 SC?


I'd go with the EVGA simply because hey have the best (atleast better than asus) customer support. Plus....the Asus ones kind of....ugly.

I see that almost everyone seems to use a clc of some sort in this case... but how does the air 240 handle air coolers? Do you pretty much need to stick with low profile coolers?


----------



## ravenomega

Anyone know if this was the low profile mini pci-e cable for their graphics card mentioned in this thread? Link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrerobertmd*
> 
> Hey you guys! Do you know if the ASUS Dual GTX1070 fits the air 240? Also, would you recommend me getting this GPU or the EVGA 1070 SC?


I'd avoid EVGA this gen with all the issues they had this year and this is coming from someone who has used them for 10 years now. For the other card,I wouldn't go with the Asus Dual unless you can match your system with the white.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I'd go with the EVGA simply because hey have the best (atleast better than asus) customer support. Plus....the Asus ones kind of....ugly.
> 
> I see that almost everyone seems to use a clc of some sort in this case... but how does the air 240 handle air coolers? Do you pretty much need to stick with low profile coolers?


No you dont need LP coolers. The U9S and the C14S also fits for example.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Building a white 240 build for a friend of mine.

What is a good CPU air cooler that fits?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Building a white 240 build for a friend of mine.
> 
> What is a good CPU air cooler that fits?


Basically any cooler not taller than 120mm would do the trick depending on what your friend will do(heavy OC,gaming etc)

To name a few :

_Noctua NH-D9L
Noctua NH-U9S_

And more than a few topflow coolers :

_
Noctua C14S
Noctua NH-L9I
Phanteks PH-TC12LS
Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Cryorig C1
Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
CoolerMaster GeminII S524 Ver 2
Raijintek Pallas
_
Careful with ram clearance tho,because not all topflow coolers allow for tall ram modules,and are suitable for lower TDP processors...

Personally I'm going with the _Cryorig C7_ since I have a locked i5 that I'm planning to use in this case


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Basically any cooler not taller than 120mm would do the trick depending on what your friend will do(heavy OC,gaming etc)
> 
> To name a few :
> 
> _Noctua NH-D9L
> Noctua NH-U9S_
> 
> And more than a few topflow coolers :
> 
> _
> Noctua C14S
> Noctua NH-L9I
> Phanteks PH-TC12LS
> Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP
> Cryorig C1
> Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
> CoolerMaster GeminII S524 Ver 2
> Raijintek Pallas
> _
> Careful with ram clearance tho,because not all topflow coolers allow for tall ram modules,and are suitable for lower TDP processors...
> 
> Personally I'm going with the _Cryorig C7_ since I have a locked i5 that I'm planning to use in this case


+REP

Thank you for the response. It's mainly for gaming.

I'm about 6-7 years removed from air cooling so was not sure what was out there and good these days. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Quadrider10

Completed Rig


----------



## ironhide138

Looks great dude. How much cooler is the GPU with the bottom case fans? (If you tried without them)


----------



## mAs81

Very nice


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Looks great dude. How much cooler is the GPU with the bottom case fans? (If you tried without them)


Roughly 10c little less.


----------



## Watery Chemical

Hi been looking through thread but can only find info for 970. Can you fit a 1080 with a water block in here with the side panel on?


----------



## ironhide138

Which 1080?


----------



## Watery Chemical

Any
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Which 1080?


Any, I thought none would fit with a waterblock since EK stopped making the CSQ blocks for the 10 series cards.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Completed Rig


Very nice! What are those top and bottom fans? not 120m right or..?


----------



## Quadrider10

120mm Corsair fans. i just used 3M double sided tape on the underside in each corner to secure them for the bottom ones.


----------



## Quadrider10

Anyone has issues with the front panel headphone jack? Mine is not making correct contact with whatever I plug it into and audio is only playing faintly pit of the left ear.


----------



## 95till infinity

hey guys im new here just wondering what fan hub would y suggest for the 240 obviously i will have 6-7 fans


----------



## 0ldChicken

Silverstone makes a 8 way pwm splitter that i adore. It's clean and neat and has horizontal fan connectors.
If you are using 3 pin then that won't work and I'd consider just using a few 2 or 3 way splitters. Sometimes it's easier to have a few places to hook up fans since they can rarely all reach one spot.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95till infinity*
> 
> hey guys im new here just wondering what fan hub would y suggest for the 240 obviously i will have 6-7 fans


And you want different speed for all of them? Why?


----------



## KingNoName

Getting this case with the new z270G asus moba. Cant wait to build in it, I'll post pictures on here when its done.


----------



## 95till infinity

this is my build









parts: psu: corsair rm550x
motherboard: msi b150m mortar
ram: hyperx ddr4 8gb 2133mhz
hdd: western digital caviar blue 1tb

Im waiting on: cpu:i5-6500
gpu: gtx1050 ti or 1060 i haven't decided yet
ssd: samsung 850 evo 250gb

I have have done some custom holes for cable management , at the hhd cage and at the bottom of the case for runing the usb3.0 straight to the motherboard 

i have also done a resonable job for cablemanagment


im thinking on painting the fan grills red and i could get some suggestions on paint and what i need to do because thats not my stuff









ps : sorry for any misspellings (i have dyslexia ) and sorry for the bad pictures but i dont have a good phone


----------



## vini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I wouldn
> Wouldn't bother with a 2nd 750ti. Just get a single better card.
> 
> H105 fits, but you may still be better with the 100v2 since it's a little slimmer, and will allow for more choices down the line when it comes to GPUS with longer length.
> 
> Wouldn't bother with the 2 80mm fans. Won't add much cooling, and are loud.like you know when people say "some 120mm fans are loud". These are worse.


I need graphic cards for multiple monitors, not for gaming power. So the 750ti suits me fine with the possibility of adding a second one.

For the same reason the H105 should be fine.

That's good input. I'll see what the cooling gets me with my setup first...


----------



## imablackhat

hey guys I have this case, and a h100i v2 mounted and installed. just wondering - should I have fans mounted on the front & back of my radiator or just the front or just the back? i6700k processor, I've seen people do it many different ways, heres a current pic of it mounted just on the back side of the radiator nothing in the front...http://i.imgur.com/DLziKCG.jpg, would there be any benefit of taking it apart and changing it? Not sure if I could squeeze fans both sides 980 TI video card.

also to confirm in the case putting 2 fans in the front should be facing open side to the case to pull in air, and the fans on the back should be facing open side out to allow the air to travel and escape?


----------



## ironhide138

Won't really make that much of a difference. With them in front, it looks better from the outside of the case (if you have LED fans







) if they're on the inside, it looks better from the inside of the case.


----------



## cartna

Hello All!

SORRY THIS POST IS SO LONG! I just love what I've done and wanted to share about it!

Glad to finally have joined this thread. Back in the summer I built a PC with the Air 240 I have called "The Pretty Kitty." The name is in no real connection to the build, I just like cats, find internet activities around them amusing, and am generally a strange person. What I think users here will find most interesting is that I have a full custom water cooling loop including the GPU inside my build. Below I will post a complete and full description from what I have just posted on PC part picker. (https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hrxG3C). I would love to hear any comments, thoughts, or criticisms about my build!

Hello all!

After months of planning and pouring over parts lists I present to you, what I have lovingly named, The Pretty Kitty.

(Sorry for the novel I've just written, I'm sure almost no one will read it all, but thanks if you at least read some! Please leave any questions, thoughts, or criticisms below!)

I've tried to break things up into sections if you're curious about just one part of my build. The sections are in all caps as follows -

1. INTRO
2. ON THE MATTER OF PART SELECTION
3. ON THE MATTER OF RGB LIGHTING
4. ON THE MATTER OF OTHER RANDOM AESTHETIC PARTS OF THE BUILD
5. ON THE MATTER OF COOLING
6. ON THE MATTER OF HOW ARE YOU WATER COOLING YOUR GPU IN A CORSAIR AIR 240 IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE IMPOSSIBLE!!!
7. ON THE MATTER OF OVERCLOCKING AND THERMALS
8. ON THE MATTER OF MY FINAL NOTES

INTRO:

This is the second PC I have built for myself, and likely the last for quite some time. I know that many who see this build (if anyone sees this build) will think that I could have come up with a much more powerful system for around the same cost or less. You are absolutely correct, but I have accomplished exactly what I wanted and set out to create, a somewhat compact build that went incredibly overboard on RGB lighting, and balanced performance with aesthetics.

ON THE MATTER OF PART SELECTION:

I chose the Corsair Air 240 for it's ability to easily make a beautiful compact build, while still housing a smaller design.

The Intel i5-6600k needs no explanation I believe.

The GeIL Super Luce ram looks sick in my humble opinion and I really wanted ram with lighting. I just saw that Corsair showed off some RGB lighted ram at CES so I may pick that up if it's not too crazy expensive when it comes out. If you can't tell, I love Corsair and their products and it would be nice to round out my build a little more with some of their ram.

For storage I have a refurbished 480 GB OCZ Intrepid SSD. I took a lot of gambles on this PC with refurbished products and Ebay stuffs which I discuss more at the bottom of my post, but I got this 480 GB SSD for 90 DOLLARS! A pretty sweet deal if you ask me, I took my chances and it has been running totally solid for 6 months. The WD 1 TB extra is pretty vanilla and uneventful.

The motherboard fit my color scheme and requirements. Wasn't looking for anything over the top fancy here. Part of me wishes I had gotten a mini-itx board, but I don't lose much sleep over it.

I spent a lot of time on the power supply as many do. I was tempted to buy a cheap power supply as many are. I chose the 650 G2 as it was higher end without breaking the bank, that I believe is well regarded as a totally solid PSU, that wouldn't give me too much flack from enthusiasts or critics.

Onward to what I believe is the most controversial choice, the Sapphire R9 Nano. I will reiterate that I wanted a build that balanced aesthetics with power. I couldn't put a larger card in and achieve the custom loop design and overall look I really wanted. Simple as that. And for all my haters out there, the R9 Nano kicks major booty, and has been working great for me. I'm running plenty of games at 60-75hz on my ultrawide on high to ultra settings. Someday, I may snag another for crossfire, but maybe not. By the time I have the money desire and willpower, it may be more reasonable for my to simply grab a higher spec single card. This was also an Ebay purchase. I got it for $500... WITH THE EKWB WATERBLOCK! Basically I got the waterblock for completely free. It was a total deal.

ON THE MATTER OF RGB LIGHTING:

Again a main goal of mine was to go way overboard on RGB lighting and create a build covering a lot of ideas I've seen in other builds but never all at once. For starters I'm loving my Cherry MX Blue Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard. It's totally fun to type on and pretty on the eyes. I would highly recommend. My Corsair Scimitar Mouse is another controversial choice. I was using my friends Razer MOBA mouse on my previous build and really enjoyed all the buttons on the side. To be completely fair, I don't really use them that much, but I had already gotten use to the feeling of a MOBA mouse, so I went with Corsair's. I do use the buttons on occasion and find them very helpful in certain games. Also as a side note, certain games have their own color schemes that automatically start up when I launch a game. For example, I have recently been playing Diablo 3, and my mouse and keyboard automatically enter into a new color layout when I launch the game, and they will do things like change colors when I activate an ability or level up. It is very cool and requires no setup. I look forward to more games implementing it as it's a really neat feature. My mousepad is the Razer Firefly (if only Corsair made an RGB mousepad!) It feel great to the touch and looks great, and I love the size of it. I had never used a hard mousepad before but I'm totally on board and will likely only use hard ones moving forward. In the top of the case are Thermaltake's RGB Riing case fans. I like them a lot and regret not putting them on the front of the case. Why didn't I? Too long of a story.

Now to talk about the real highlights of my RGB build! On my monitor if you notice it has RGB back lighting. I'm using a strand of RGB controllable LED's called BlinkyPixels. It has it's own controller baked in at the end of the strand so I don't need anything like an Arduino to control them. I have them evenly spaced out on posterboard, taped to the back of the monitor. In the photos I've posted they're just running through a color spectrum, but I really did this to run a program that matches the colors of the led's to the colors on the borders of my screen. It looks AWESOME, except... something funny is going on with the program and the colors are not coming through accurately. There's a forum on BlinkyLabs website, which I have posted in, but life happened, and I did not continue to try and work out the problem, even though I was getting help on the forum. Someday, maybe this summer, I will get back on the forums and try and get to the bottom of the problem, but even so, the spectrum cycle looks real neat-o all on it's own so it's not the end of the world or anything. Inside the actual case around the edges of the window I have another product from BlinkyLabs called BlinkyTape. Again, they are fully customizable and individually addressable RGB led's. I do have some patterns I have made for them, but I just posted pics of it again running through a spectrum cycle. I also had to cut the blinkytape and solder wires between the strips myself for them to go all the way around the inside of the case. I had never soldered before, and let me tell you, it was an experience, VERY difficult, and I hope to not do it again soon, although I feel that I did learn a lot from it. Finally, just a fun extra tidbit, you can see in the photos my Dualshock 4 controller, which I use for gaming on The Pretty Kitty, is also running through a Spectrum cycle!

I just want to point out one more time, that the BlinkyPixels and BlinkyTape are truly awesome products, if not cheap. Every single LED is completely addressable. There is a program called Patter Paint that is easy to use to make your own patterns and such. It's really fun to play around with. If you want completely control over the lighting in your PC and are willing to put in the time and effort, this is a fun and exciting way to go.

ON THE MATTER OF OTHER RANDOM AESTHETIC PARTS OF THE BUILD:

The Oppressor is a nickname given to me as a joke by some friends at the church I was attending in middle school, and I have stuck with the nickname for gaming purposes since then. The i/o cover was 3D printed using my own design, which I made on tinkercad. I had never done any kind of 3D designing before, so the sketch itself is very rough and I'm sure not at all up to professionals standards, but it worked. Some of it's flare and character is completely lost inside the case (it basically looks like a rectangle, but it's not), but I love it and am very proud that I designed it myself, and it feels very much mine. The letters were printed raised up, and I painted them white. IT LOOKS BAD. If you get up close and look the paint job is pretty horrendous, but most people aren't inspecting it too closely so it doesn't bother me too much. Maybe someday I'll try and fix it.

The white cables were acquired on amazon and not very expensive.

Do the stormtroopers make my build look more childish? Probably, but I think they're a fun touch, and super easy to remove if I ever hate them. If you didn't notice there's also a Darth Vader magnet stuck where the rear exhaust fan should be.

ON THE MATTER OF COOLING:

I wanted a custom loop. They're cool looking and I wanted one. But I also tried to do it on somewhat of a budget and think I succeed. The Swiftech H220 X2 is a bargain. A reservoir, pump, and radiator that allows for complete cusotmization for only $140? Crazy. Also, I took a chance and got it on Ebay for $100. Even crazier. The tubing and fittings are Primochill and the liquid is Mayhem. The bends are far from perfect, and I made a lot of mistakes and was worried I might run out of tubing, but I'm really happy with how it all turned out.

ON THE MATTER OF HOW ARE YOU WATER COOLING YOUR GPU IN A CORSAIR AIR 240 IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE IMPOSSIBLE!!!:

Phew. I took a major gamble when I decided I was going to watercool my GPU inside the Corsair Air 240. I read everything out there on it. I saw the horror pictures of people cutting holes in the plexiglass to fit it. The Nano has a much smaller profile compared to most cards, so I went for it. I will now try to explain how I did it and how it only kind of works... If you look closely in the photos, right at the edge of the GPU waterblock on the left is a real ugly looking spot. That's where I had to do some modding to get everything to fit. The plexiglass on the Air 240 has a raised rim all around the edge on the inside. The raised lip runs right into the water block. So I took my dremel and took the lip out, right where the block goes. It looks bad, but is another part of the build that your eyes are not naturally drawn too. You have to really get close for it to bother you. With the lip gone, the block BARELY, and boy do I mean barely, fits. It pushed against the glass and the whole side panel buckles out on the bottom. You know how side panels are supposed to be flush with the side of the case? On the bottom it's not, but the top and bottom both close, and it's tight, but it fits. I would not recommend trying this yourself, as every other person who has tried it also recommends, but I got it to work out in the end.

ON THE MATTER OF OVERCLOCKING AND THERMALS:

Maybe it's because it's my first time overclocking or something, but I don't believe I won the silicon lottery. I'm running completely stable on Intel's burn test at 4.3 Ghz at 1.27 volts. I feel like most people on forums and such are able to hit at least 4.3, but to maintain a stable 4.3 I had to bump my voltage WAY up to like 1.4 volts, which I just wasn't comfortable doing, and seemed silly, considering I don't really NEED to overclock or anything. Again it's my first time overclocking, so maybe I'm missing something, but I'm completely happy and proud of my overclock, and think it's just dandy.

My r9 Nano runs totally stable at 1070 Mhz with memory at 555, with a plus 50 power limiter. I used Furmark to stress test and also ran tests on unigine valley and heaven. The Nano is crazy power efficient for its generation, using only one 8 pin, and after doing some research, trying to up the voltage on this card only hinders it, so I didn't mess with voltage at all.

On Unigine Valley, at 1920x1080, directx11, ultra settings, with 4x anti-aliasing, my average fps was 96.4, min fps was 44.8, max fps was 182.1, and overall score was 4031. Not too shabby if you ask me! And a good bit higher than stock settings on my GPU.

Now for thermals.

They're really not as good as most custom loops are. Why? Not sure exactly, probably a few things, but since my CPU and GPU are completely solid at load and never go above 70C I'm ok with it. CPU at full load is in the mid 60s and GPU at full load is in the mid to high 60s. Some high demand games will put my GPU to those temps after playing for a while, but it's not often, at least with games I'm generally playing. As a side note, I did use the Nano in my old computer for about a month before this build and it would top out around 81C, so again, not even breaking 70 I view as a win.

ON THE MATTER OF MY FINAL NOTES:

Well, here we are. At the end. If even one person reads all, or heck even half of what I've written, I'll feel somewhat okay about the time I spent writing this. Some final notes. If you were to buy everything new exactly as I currently have it, it would probably be about $2500. But I will say again that I bought some items refurbished, some things on sale, and I bought some things on Ebay. Out of my own pocket I saved hundreds of dollars. I also want to say that a lot of the things in my build were very lovingly gifted to me by family members. I graduated from college right before building this and my parents and sisters were very generous with their graduation gifts and it made many of the things I didn't think I'd be able to afford for this build possible.

Fun side note, I love my ultrawide monitor and it's awesome to game on(when games actually support the resolution...). 75hz is great, and freesync is great. My speakers are an older Logitech model I found at Goodwill, but they sound great (especially for the price). Also, what better contrast than to put a thrift store monitor next to my top end ultrawide. It was like 10 bucks at a local thrift store.

I'd love to hear your questions, comments, concerns, or criticisms in the comments!

Happy building!


----------



## KingNoName

All done. Love how it turned out. Well worth the wait.


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cartna*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> SORRY THIS POST IS SO LONG! I just love what I've done and wanted to share about it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to finally have joined this thread. Back in the summer I built a PC with the Air 240 I have called "The Pretty Kitty." The name is in no real connection to the build, I just like cats, find internet activities around them amusing, and am generally a strange person. What I think users here will find most interesting is that I have a full custom water cooling loop including the GPU inside my build. Below I will post a complete and full description from what I have just posted on PC part picker. (https://pcpartpicker.com/b/hrxG3C). I would love to hear any comments, thoughts, or criticisms about my build!
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> After months of planning and pouring over parts lists I present to you, what I have lovingly named, The Pretty Kitty.
> 
> (Sorry for the novel I've just written, I'm sure almost no one will read it all, but thanks if you at least read some! Please leave any questions, thoughts, or criticisms below!)
> 
> I've tried to break things up into sections if you're curious about just one part of my build. The sections are in all caps as follows -
> 
> 1. INTRO
> 2. ON THE MATTER OF PART SELECTION
> 3. ON THE MATTER OF RGB LIGHTING
> 4. ON THE MATTER OF OTHER RANDOM AESTHETIC PARTS OF THE BUILD
> 5. ON THE MATTER OF COOLING
> 6. ON THE MATTER OF HOW ARE YOU WATER COOLING YOUR GPU IN A CORSAIR AIR 240 IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE IMPOSSIBLE!!!
> 7. ON THE MATTER OF OVERCLOCKING AND THERMALS
> 8. ON THE MATTER OF MY FINAL NOTES
> 
> INTRO:
> 
> This is the second PC I have built for myself, and likely the last for quite some time. I know that many who see this build (if anyone sees this build) will think that I could have come up with a much more powerful system for around the same cost or less. You are absolutely correct, but I have accomplished exactly what I wanted and set out to create, a somewhat compact build that went incredibly overboard on RGB lighting, and balanced performance with aesthetics.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF PART SELECTION:
> 
> I chose the Corsair Air 240 for it's ability to easily make a beautiful compact build, while still housing a smaller design.
> 
> The Intel i5-6600k needs no explanation I believe.
> 
> The GeIL Super Luce ram looks sick in my humble opinion and I really wanted ram with lighting. I just saw that Corsair showed off some RGB lighted ram at CES so I may pick that up if it's not too crazy expensive when it comes out. If you can't tell, I love Corsair and their products and it would be nice to round out my build a little more with some of their ram.
> 
> For storage I have a refurbished 480 GB OCZ Intrepid SSD. I took a lot of gambles on this PC with refurbished products and Ebay stuffs which I discuss more at the bottom of my post, but I got this 480 GB SSD for 90 DOLLARS! A pretty sweet deal if you ask me, I took my chances and it has been running totally solid for 6 months. The WD 1 TB extra is pretty vanilla and uneventful.
> 
> The motherboard fit my color scheme and requirements. Wasn't looking for anything over the top fancy here. Part of me wishes I had gotten a mini-itx board, but I don't lose much sleep over it.
> 
> I spent a lot of time on the power supply as many do. I was tempted to buy a cheap power supply as many are. I chose the 650 G2 as it was higher end without breaking the bank, that I believe is well regarded as a totally solid PSU, that wouldn't give me too much flack from enthusiasts or critics.
> 
> Onward to what I believe is the most controversial choice, the Sapphire R9 Nano. I will reiterate that I wanted a build that balanced aesthetics with power. I couldn't put a larger card in and achieve the custom loop design and overall look I really wanted. Simple as that. And for all my haters out there, the R9 Nano kicks major booty, and has been working great for me. I'm running plenty of games at 60-75hz on my ultrawide on high to ultra settings. Someday, I may snag another for crossfire, but maybe not. By the time I have the money desire and willpower, it may be more reasonable for my to simply grab a higher spec single card. This was also an Ebay purchase. I got it for $500... WITH THE EKWB WATERBLOCK! Basically I got the waterblock for completely free. It was a total deal.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF RGB LIGHTING:
> 
> Again a main goal of mine was to go way overboard on RGB lighting and create a build covering a lot of ideas I've seen in other builds but never all at once. For starters I'm loving my Cherry MX Blue Corsair Strafe RGB keyboard. It's totally fun to type on and pretty on the eyes. I would highly recommend. My Corsair Scimitar Mouse is another controversial choice. I was using my friends Razer MOBA mouse on my previous build and really enjoyed all the buttons on the side. To be completely fair, I don't really use them that much, but I had already gotten use to the feeling of a MOBA mouse, so I went with Corsair's. I do use the buttons on occasion and find them very helpful in certain games. Also as a side note, certain games have their own color schemes that automatically start up when I launch a game. For example, I have recently been playing Diablo 3, and my mouse and keyboard automatically enter into a new color layout when I launch the game, and they will do things like change colors when I activate an ability or level up. It is very cool and requires no setup. I look forward to more games implementing it as it's a really neat feature. My mousepad is the Razer Firefly (if only Corsair made an RGB mousepad!) It feel great to the touch and looks great, and I love the size of it. I had never used a hard mousepad before but I'm totally on board and will likely only use hard ones moving forward. In the top of the case are Thermaltake's RGB Riing case fans. I like them a lot and regret not putting them on the front of the case. Why didn't I? Too long of a story.
> 
> Now to talk about the real highlights of my RGB build! On my monitor if you notice it has RGB back lighting. I'm using a strand of RGB controllable LED's called BlinkyPixels. It has it's own controller baked in at the end of the strand so I don't need anything like an Arduino to control them. I have them evenly spaced out on posterboard, taped to the back of the monitor. In the photos I've posted they're just running through a color spectrum, but I really did this to run a program that matches the colors of the led's to the colors on the borders of my screen. It looks AWESOME, except... something funny is going on with the program and the colors are not coming through accurately. There's a forum on BlinkyLabs website, which I have posted in, but life happened, and I did not continue to try and work out the problem, even though I was getting help on the forum. Someday, maybe this summer, I will get back on the forums and try and get to the bottom of the problem, but even so, the spectrum cycle looks real neat-o all on it's own so it's not the end of the world or anything. Inside the actual case around the edges of the window I have another product from BlinkyLabs called BlinkyTape. Again, they are fully customizable and individually addressable RGB led's. I do have some patterns I have made for them, but I just posted pics of it again running through a spectrum cycle. I also had to cut the blinkytape and solder wires between the strips myself for them to go all the way around the inside of the case. I had never soldered before, and let me tell you, it was an experience, VERY difficult, and I hope to not do it again soon, although I feel that I did learn a lot from it. Finally, just a fun extra tidbit, you can see in the photos my Dualshock 4 controller, which I use for gaming on The Pretty Kitty, is also running through a Spectrum cycle!
> 
> I just want to point out one more time, that the BlinkyPixels and BlinkyTape are truly awesome products, if not cheap. Every single LED is completely addressable. There is a program called Patter Paint that is easy to use to make your own patterns and such. It's really fun to play around with. If you want completely control over the lighting in your PC and are willing to put in the time and effort, this is a fun and exciting way to go.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF OTHER RANDOM AESTHETIC PARTS OF THE BUILD:
> 
> The Oppressor is a nickname given to me as a joke by some friends at the church I was attending in middle school, and I have stuck with the nickname for gaming purposes since then. The i/o cover was 3D printed using my own design, which I made on tinkercad. I had never done any kind of 3D designing before, so the sketch itself is very rough and I'm sure not at all up to professionals standards, but it worked. Some of it's flare and character is completely lost inside the case (it basically looks like a rectangle, but it's not), but I love it and am very proud that I designed it myself, and it feels very much mine. The letters were printed raised up, and I painted them white. IT LOOKS BAD. If you get up close and look the paint job is pretty horrendous, but most people aren't inspecting it too closely so it doesn't bother me too much. Maybe someday I'll try and fix it.
> 
> The white cables were acquired on amazon and not very expensive.
> 
> Do the stormtroopers make my build look more childish? Probably, but I think they're a fun touch, and super easy to remove if I ever hate them. If you didn't notice there's also a Darth Vader magnet stuck where the rear exhaust fan should be.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF COOLING:
> 
> I wanted a custom loop. They're cool looking and I wanted one. But I also tried to do it on somewhat of a budget and think I succeed. The Swiftech H220 X2 is a bargain. A reservoir, pump, and radiator that allows for complete cusotmization for only $140? Crazy. Also, I took a chance and got it on Ebay for $100. Even crazier. The tubing and fittings are Primochill and the liquid is Mayhem. The bends are far from perfect, and I made a lot of mistakes and was worried I might run out of tubing, but I'm really happy with how it all turned out.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF HOW ARE YOU WATER COOLING YOUR GPU IN A CORSAIR AIR 240 IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE IMPOSSIBLE!!!:
> 
> Phew. I took a major gamble when I decided I was going to watercool my GPU inside the Corsair Air 240. I read everything out there on it. I saw the horror pictures of people cutting holes in the plexiglass to fit it. The Nano has a much smaller profile compared to most cards, so I went for it. I will now try to explain how I did it and how it only kind of works... If you look closely in the photos, right at the edge of the GPU waterblock on the left is a real ugly looking spot. That's where I had to do some modding to get everything to fit. The plexiglass on the Air 240 has a raised rim all around the edge on the inside. The raised lip runs right into the water block. So I took my dremel and took the lip out, right where the block goes. It looks bad, but is another part of the build that your eyes are not naturally drawn too. You have to really get close for it to bother you. With the lip gone, the block BARELY, and boy do I mean barely, fits. It pushed against the glass and the whole side panel buckles out on the bottom. You know how side panels are supposed to be flush with the side of the case? On the bottom it's not, but the top and bottom both close, and it's tight, but it fits. I would not recommend trying this yourself, as every other person who has tried it also recommends, but I got it to work out in the end.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF OVERCLOCKING AND THERMALS:
> 
> Maybe it's because it's my first time overclocking or something, but I don't believe I won the silicon lottery. I'm running completely stable on Intel's burn test at 4.3 Ghz at 1.27 volts. I feel like most people on forums and such are able to hit at least 4.3, but to maintain a stable 4.3 I had to bump my voltage WAY up to like 1.4 volts, which I just wasn't comfortable doing, and seemed silly, considering I don't really NEED to overclock or anything. Again it's my first time overclocking, so maybe I'm missing something, but I'm completely happy and proud of my overclock, and think it's just dandy.
> 
> My r9 Nano runs totally stable at 1070 Mhz with memory at 555, with a plus 50 power limiter. I used Furmark to stress test and also ran tests on unigine valley and heaven. The Nano is crazy power efficient for its generation, using only one 8 pin, and after doing some research, trying to up the voltage on this card only hinders it, so I didn't mess with voltage at all.
> 
> On Unigine Valley, at 1920x1080, directx11, ultra settings, with 4x anti-aliasing, my average fps was 96.4, min fps was 44.8, max fps was 182.1, and overall score was 4031. Not too shabby if you ask me! And a good bit higher than stock settings on my GPU.
> 
> Now for thermals.
> 
> They're really not as good as most custom loops are. Why? Not sure exactly, probably a few things, but since my CPU and GPU are completely solid at load and never go above 70C I'm ok with it. CPU at full load is in the mid 60s and GPU at full load is in the mid to high 60s. Some high demand games will put my GPU to those temps after playing for a while, but it's not often, at least with games I'm generally playing. As a side note, I did use the Nano in my old computer for about a month before this build and it would top out around 81C, so again, not even breaking 70 I view as a win.
> 
> ON THE MATTER OF MY FINAL NOTES:
> 
> Well, here we are. At the end. If even one person reads all, or heck even half of what I've written, I'll feel somewhat okay about the time I spent writing this. Some final notes. If you were to buy everything new exactly as I currently have it, it would probably be about $2500. But I will say again that I bought some items refurbished, some things on sale, and I bought some things on Ebay. Out of my own pocket I saved hundreds of dollars. I also want to say that a lot of the things in my build were very lovingly gifted to me by family members. I graduated from college right before building this and my parents and sisters were very generous with their graduation gifts and it made many of the things I didn't think I'd be able to afford for this build possible.
> 
> Fun side note, I love my ultrawide monitor and it's awesome to game on(when games actually support the resolution...). 75hz is great, and freesync is great. My speakers are an older Logitech model I found at Goodwill, but they sound great (especially for the price). Also, what better contrast than to put a thrift store monitor next to my top end ultrawide. It was like 10 bucks at a local thrift store.
> 
> I'd love to hear your questions, comments, concerns, or criticisms in the comments!
> 
> Happy building!


Great build







I always liked the swiftech units and thought the res/pump area looked great. The rad area is a little low if you're only using the one rad since both those components can put out some serious heat if overclocked. I'd recommend trying stock settings and seeing what kind of temps you get, also make sure you're running high fan speeds to help as much as it can.
Oh and i dig the desktop, I've used the same combo in the past. Love that deskscapes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingNoName*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done. Love how it turned out. Well worth the wait.


Looks great! What kind of lighting are you using? Looks psychedelic








Nice plant btw, Sansaveria or a bladed grass? hard to tell









P.S. +rep to the both of you for some beautiful builds!


----------



## LocutusH

Zotac Mini 1080 - looks quite interesting, especially for our case. It doesnt look too high as well.


----------



## KingNoName

Bladed grass, but I'm not 100% sure. Got two of them as a present from my parents and it really spices up my desk. I use one of them as a way to hide som cable clutter lol. As for the lighting I use the NZXT hue+ and had it put on rainbow mode, but I usually just rock a very dim white light normally. Only thing I want now is to upgrade my 1060, get a white 24 pin extension cable and two new 120ml corsair fans in the front.


----------



## talamicus

Hey forum. New member here who just got obsessed with the 240 case. I'm in the process of building a new rig, advice appreciated.

*Proposed build
- Intel i7 7700 (Locked)
- EVGA GTX 1080 ACX.30 SC
- ASUS ROG STRIX Z270G
- 2 x 16GB Corsair Vengeance LED
- EVGA SuperNova G2 750W
- CPU air cooler: undecided
- Samsung 850 EVO 1TB Sata (recently acquired for a different rig, won't get into M.2 just yet*

Questions:

1- Since the I like the EVGA gpu LED logo facing the clear side panel, and I'd prefer RGB if possible, are there any good GTX 1080s that fit, are RGB, and have some side panel-facing LEDs?

2- Is 750W too much? I plan on OCing the GPU as far as it can stay stable, dial it down a little, and keep it there. I game on 4K so will need every last fps consistently.

3- CPU cooler: The Noctuas fit fine and cool fine, but they're ugly, and the other lower profiles ones (Cryorig C1/C7) cover the RAM which I want visible. Any non-ugly fans that don't block the RAM? I'm not/can't OC the cpu so not too fussed about every last degree Celsius. Any LED would be a plus. I like the Zalman unique look, but I haven't found anything low profile enough and looks Zalman.

4- Any thoughts on i5 vs i7? Seems like layman conventional wisdom says that if you don't use programs that utilize hyper-threading such as rendering/content creation ..etc, you won't see a difference, but it seems that on experience i7s are also snappier at general multitasking (clock being equal), you know constantly switching between 40 tabs of chrome, Adobe Lightroom, WoW, streaming ..etc. 8MB cache is certainly better but if I can OC an i5 6700K to be identical to the i7 for 99% of the cases then I won't get the i7 and save money.

5- Is a future 2-way SLi setup realistic on this mobo/rig using another GTX 1080 SC?

6- Any suggestions regarding the LED strips? I'm thinking with the RAM, mobo logo (probably will be covered by the 1080), the gpu's LED and 2 strips it'll be fine. This motherboard supposedly supports RGB LED lighting through headers on the silicon, so I'm assuming I just need the strips and plug them in?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. You guys know what you're doing. Awesome builds


----------



## KingNoName

Any reason for a locked i7 with the z270?


----------



## talamicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingNoName*
> 
> Any reason for a locked i7 with the z270?


I have no interest in OCing the cpu and can't think of a scenario where I will need to. It would add heat to the chamber where I'll be OCing the GTX 1080 constantly, and limit my air cooling choices further disrupting airflow.

The Z270 is almost the same price as the Z170 from Asus, has 4 extra PCI-E lanes, 2x M.2 NVMe slots for if I wanna go nuts and get two in raid 0 and boost that with whatever Optane is supposed to be. RGB support and some minor goodies, why not?


----------



## KingNoName

I was thinking more of getting a H or B motherboard instead which is probably alot cheaper, but Im not sure they have all the featues of the Z series ones. You should look them up though if you havent, for example the MSI B250 and the H270 gaming pro carbon with rgb lights all over.


----------



## LocutusH

https://www.techpowerup.com/229467/alphacool-showcases-its-eiswand-360-cpu-aio-external-cooling-system



Dont know why, but i am actually thinking about getting this








I assume i could OC my 6700k pretty well with this, without having any of its heat dropped in the case inside.
What if i put this 1.5m above my Air 240, wich is built into furniture... will the pump handle it? Is such a pump loud?


----------



## ZephyrPL

So, my turn...







My newest, hot config.

*MOBO:* Asus Strix Z270G
*CPU:* I7-7700K
*RAM:* 2x 32GB (2x16GB) 2CMU32GX4M2C3000C15 (white, not green







)
*SSD:* SAMSUNG 960PRO 512GB m2 NVME, SAMSUNG 960EVO 1TB m2 NVME.
*HDD:* WD Caviar RED WD6001FFWX 6TB
*PSU:* Corsair RM650i
*GPU:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB DDR5
*CASE:* Corsair AIR 240 Black
*AUDIO:* Creative SB ZX
*CPU COOLER:* Hydro Series™ H100i
*CHASIS* FAN: CORSAIR SP120 RGB (3pcs)

More, better pictures when I get a new case screws, green cable mod, and exchange red led to green in SB ZX.
My plan is use a 3d printing to cover a ugly I/O connectors. And do something with led on RAM.


----------



## KingNoName

So thats how a ML fan looks in front. Im def buying two for the front rad now.


----------



## ZephyrPL

Probably I will cut out a handles designed for the one fan. Only conceal a fans.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingNoName*
> 
> So thats how a ML fan looks in front. Im def buying two for the front rad now.


"CHASIS FAN: CORSAIR SP120 RGB (3pcs)"


----------



## KingNoName

Oh yeah, my bad. I know they are, but I have ML fans and were contemplating buying two more for the front. Just mixed my words when writing it lol


----------



## tantan010

Hi! sharing my newly built PC, please give your comments and feedback.

*Cpu:* Intel Core i7 6700K
*Mobo:* Gigabyte Z170MX Gaming 5
*Ram:* GSkill Trident Z 16GB DDR4
*GPU:* Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming
*Case:* Corsair Air 240
*PSU:* Seasonic m12ii-750W Evo
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB

*Peripherals:*
*Mon:* Dell U2414h 24in IPS
*Keyboard:* Corsair Strafe Mechanical Keyboard Cherry MX Red
*Mouse:* Zowie EC-2A

*Lighting:* Deepcol RGB 350
*Fans:* Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance


















PS: Its my first time to build

PC Part Picker Link: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/FNnH99


----------



## ironhide138

anyone put a kraken x52 in this case yet? are the tubes "too long" ? theyre like 3 inches longer than the h100.


----------



## NazrullHaziq

Hi guys







im new here, he some of the pic of my setup.
-mix old pic and new pic


----------



## NazrullHaziq

Hi guys







im new here, here some of the pic of my setup.
-mix old pic and new pic


----------



## enragedSlime

Hi everyone! I've been working on an air 240 build for the past few months, and while it's not quite ready to show off, I can report that the WATERCOOL GTX 1080 FE waterblocks fit in the 240, with ~2mm clearance between the ports and the panel.


----------



## ravenomega

Finally getting around to posting my PC I built In September last year. Went through different graphics cards before deciding on the one I want and added fans in December. Pictures really don't do it justice.

*Case:* Corsair Air 240 Black
*Case Fans:* Corsair ML120 Pro Red LED (X4)
*CPU:* I7 6700K
*CPU Cooler:* CORSAIR Hydro Series H105 240mm
*Motherboard:* ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII GENE Z170
*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) @2400Mhz
*GPU:* ASUS ROG STRIX-GTX1070-O8G
*PSU:* EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2
*Storage #1* Samsung 850 Pro 128gb
*Storage #2* Samsung 850 Evo 500gb
*Storage #3* Samsung 840 Evo 500gb









Barely any clearance.. Was about a Micrometer in there lol


----------



## ironhide138

Huh, never seen a gpu cable routed like that.. looks great.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Huh, never seen a gpu cable routed like that.. looks great.


Thanks! Managed to get it over the top of the rad and then through the back grommet.


----------



## treadstone

Love that white case, i am writing this from my daily driver which is a black 240 air, here is the cpuZ from this system.

But i have had a white 240 air sitting in the closet for the last 6 months from a friend,
i just purchased a ROG STRIX Z270G GAMING Motherboard and a Intel I5-6600K so it's gonna rock.

I think i will put the (2) gtx 630 2G 's back into the black 240air to drive the tripple monitors and take
the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 and put it in the white 240air.

so all that is left is ram, i am looking at these....
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200 C16


i'm, just starting to play with the new tech so i will keep posting

regards
tread


----------



## KingNoName

So, does anyone have a list over 1070s and 1080s that fits this case. I know the strix does, barely, but what other cards fits?


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingNoName*
> 
> So, does anyone have a list over 1070s and 1080s that fits this case. I know the strix does, barely, but what other cards fits?


Inno3D iChill X3
Inno3D iChill X4
Evga SC
Evga SC Black Edition
Founders Edition's
Asus DUAL
Asus STRIX
Asus TURBO
Gigabyte G1
MSI Aero
MSI Sea Hawk
PNY XLR8
Zotac Mini

There's probably more blower cards that I haven't listed here.


----------



## ironhide138

On a scale from 1-scary as hell, how hard is it to be done h100 tunes to fit with 2 fans up top?

I'd go with the krake x52, but the tunes are way to long.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> anyone put a kraken x52 in this case yet? are the tubes "too long" ? theyre like 3 inches longer than the h100.


Dont think 3 inch longer tubing would be a problem? Its sleeved rubber so should be flexible


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> On a scale from 1-scary as hell, how hard is it to be done h100 tunes to fit with 2 fans up top?
> 
> I'd go with the krake x52, but the tunes are way to long.


It doesnt fit?


----------



## ironhide138

it does, but ive heard people say it takes a lot of force to "bend" the tubes. next to impossible to do while the block is on the cpu.

as for the x52, I know it will fit, but the tubes may be touching the side window, or something.. I dunno, 3 inches is a good amount of length when you take how small the case is into consideration.


----------



## KingNoName

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> it does, but ive heard people say it takes a lot of force to "bend" the tubes. next to impossible to do while the block is on the cpu.
> 
> as for the x52, I know it will fit, but the tubes may be touching the side window, or something.. I dunno, 3 inches is a good amount of length when you take how small the case is into consideration.


https://gfycat.com/VillainousGeneralIndianjackal

Would seem like it fits fine from this video I found from a thread on reddit a while ago.


----------



## Simialp

Does anyone have the Corsair H100i v2 installed in this case? I have the water cooler mounted to the front panel and the tubing still pushes against the plexiglass - so much so that's it's created little cracks in it. I've been scratching my head trying to figure out a way to bend the tubes so as to avoid this. Right now i've just got them zip tied to the top of the chassis. I'm also running a push/pull with the radiator so there's 2 fans on each side of the radiator block.

Thanks and glad i found this forum!


----------



## wdfboltonc

*System

- Intel Core I7-4790
- ASUS MAXIMUS VII GENE
- Corsair Vengeance Pro 8GB
- MSI AMD R9 280 GPU
- Samsung 128GB SSD x2 (Raid 0)
- Corsair SP120 Case Fans
- Corsair H100i*

Hi Everyone

I have 4x Corsair fans connected to the Corsair H100i all in one water coolers in a push pull configuration. Additional 2 case fans mounted on the side for additional cooling. This computer used to be my HTPC but with the change to a Amazon Fire, the machine has been re-purposed back a gaming machine (used more often by my 7 year old). I'm looking at changing over to a nvidia GTX card (possibly 1060 or 1070. Any recommendations on brand models?




Thanks
Craig


----------



## Chimpski

Hey there Simialp,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simialp*
> 
> Does anyone have the Corsair H100i v2 installed in this case? I have the water cooler mounted to the front panel and the tubing still pushes against the plexiglass - so much so that's it's created little cracks in it. I've been scratching my head trying to figure out a way to bend the tubes so as to avoid this. Right now i've just got them zip tied to the top of the chassis. I'm also running a push/pull with the radiator so there's 2 fans on each side of the radiator block.
> 
> Thanks and glad i found this forum!


I had to ziptie mine in place to hold enough bend to not hit the side panel


----------



## Simialp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimpski*
> 
> Hey there Simialp,
> 
> I had to ziptie mine in place to hold enough bend to not hit the side panel


Yep, that's exactly what i ended up doing late last night. I need to get some pictures taken to show you guys. It looks a lot better without those damn tubes pressed up against the plexiglass. On a side note, i saw that Corsair sells the side window panels for pretty inexpensive. I may order a couple to have on hand as it seems like that plexiglass doesn't last long.

Thanks for the reply Chimpski!


----------



## Chimpski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simialp*
> 
> Does anyone have the Corsair H100i v2 installed in this case? I have the water cooler mounted to the front panel and the tubing still pushes against the plexiglass - so much so that's it's created little cracks in it. I've been scratching my head trying to figure out a way to bend the tubes so as to avoid this. Right now i've just got them zip tied to the top of the chassis. I'm also running a push/pull with the radiator so there's 2 fans on each side of the radiator block.
> 
> Thanks and glad i found this forum!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simialp*
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what i ended up doing late last night. I need to get some pictures taken to show you guys. It looks a lot better without those damn tubes pressed up against the plexiglass. On a side note, i saw that Corsair sells the side window panels for pretty inexpensive. I may order a couple to have on hand as it seems like that plexiglass doesn't last long.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Chimpski!


no worries, funny thing is I then fitted the Strix 970 GPU and that presses hard against the window, so much so that I removed the plexi and have something special planned in the next two or three weeks, will make a new thread on it I can pull it off with style


----------



## chiller15

Hey people. I've just stumbled across this thread and looking for some advice regarding my imminent graphics card upgrade. Currently I have a Corsair Carbide Air 240 (Black) with a KFA2 GTX580 installed.

I'm looking to upgrade to a GTX 1070 and ideally I'd like an Asus GTX 1070 ROG STRIX GAMING 8GB or EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB. However by the research I've done so far...they are simply too wide to fit in the case and have the panel shut. For me, customising the panel or leaving it off is not possible.

Can anybody confirm which similar to the above cards would fit in this case?


----------



## Simialp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiller15*
> 
> Hey people. I've just stumbled across this thread and looking for some advice regarding my imminent graphics card upgrade. Currently I have a Corsair Carbide Air 240 (Black) with a KFA2 GTX580 installed.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to a GTX 1070 and ideally I'd like an Asus GTX 1070 ROG STRIX GAMING 8GB or EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB. However by the research I've done so far...they are simply too wide to fit in the case and have the panel shut. For me, customising the panel or leaving it off is not possible.
> 
> Can anybody confirm which similar to the above cards would fit in this case?


I'm pretty sure the EVGA GTX 1070 SC GAMING will fit in our kits. I don't think the FTW will though.


----------



## Simialp

Here's my rig. Finally got some pictures taken. the PCI-E cables are covering the GPU model, it's the 970 SSC. I'm hoping to upgrade to the EVGA 1070 SC Gaming this summer. I have the same issue with the PCI-E cables that Chimpski mentioned but it's not as bad as it was with the H100i hoses.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiller15*
> 
> Hey people. I've just stumbled across this thread and looking for some advice regarding my imminent graphics card upgrade. Currently I have a Corsair Carbide Air 240 (Black) with a KFA2 GTX580 installed.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to a GTX 1070 and ideally I'd like an Asus GTX 1070 ROG STRIX GAMING 8GB or EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB. However by the research I've done so far...they are simply too wide to fit in the case and have the panel shut. For me, customising the panel or leaving it off is not possible.
> 
> Can anybody confirm which similar to the above cards would fit in this case?


I own the Strix and it definitely fits. Check on page 336 for my pc pics with the Strix and there's a list at the bottom with the cards that fit.


----------



## chiller15

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenomega*
> 
> I own the Strix and it definitely fits. Check on the page before this one for my pc pics with the Strix and there's a list at the bottom with the cards that fit.


I've seen that, however I've also seen pictures on other sites and threads where the Asus ROG STRIX or the EVGA FTW GAMING wouldn't fit and they couldn't shut the side panel, or had to either keep the panel off entirely or modify it in such a way that the plexi-glass is moved out to allow for the space.


----------



## netport

Hi!

I recently joined the overclock.net group and just found this club on the Corsair Air 240 case. My primary system was built by me a short while ago using the Corsair Air 240 case and I "love" it. It was a very easy build and the cabling was really clean due to the design of this fine case. It is a beauty and I plan on doing another one soon.

*Here are the specs:

Corsair Air 240 Case (black)
Intel i7-7700 4.2GHz CPU
Gigabyte GA-Z170MX Gaming 5
Corsair Vengeance LED 16GB DDR4 2666
EVGA GTX-960 4MB
Corsair H100i V2 AIO Cooler
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SSD
WD Blue 500 GB SATA HD
Win 10 Professional x64
*
I'll post some pictures soon!


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiller15*
> 
> I've seen that, however I've also seen pictures on other sites and threads where the Asus ROG STRIX or the EVGA FTW GAMING wouldn't fit and they couldn't shut the side panel, or had to either keep the panel off entirely or modify it in such a way that the plexi-glass is moved out to allow for the space.


The Strix like shown in my pc on the page before this, fits perfectly in my case, and that's with an h105 in the front too. You will have no problems in the front unless you have a custom loop with a bigger rad than the h105 in the front. I can't speak for the EVGA FTW but I believe some users used a low profile power cable to get it in with the window. The Strix thankfully has a recessed port for the Power cable giving just enough room to fit the window on.


----------



## cdavidsson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiller15*
> 
> Hey people. I've just stumbled across this thread and looking for some advice regarding my imminent graphics card upgrade. Currently I have a Corsair Carbide Air 240 (Black) with a KFA2 GTX580 installed.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade to a GTX 1070 and ideally I'd like an Asus GTX 1070 ROG STRIX GAMING 8GB or EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB. However by the research I've done so far...they are simply too wide to fit in the case and have the panel shut. For me, customising the panel or leaving it off is not possible.
> 
> Can anybody confirm which similar to the above cards would fit in this case?


I got the 240 yesterday and transferred my system into it, fitting the STRIX 1070 just fine, with the window panel closing as it should, and that's with a H100i v2 in the front as well. I know there's some saying it won't fit and others say it will, now that I actually have the STRIX installed in the case I know for a fact that it does fit. So if you want to get the STRIX for your 240 build, go for it!


----------



## Sorig

I completed this build in November but I've been lurking this thread since I found out about this case.


I keep my case with the window side up. The Corsair logo looks off because the picture has been rotated.

*Specs

Case: Air 240 "Arctic white"
CPU: i5 6600K
GPU: EVGA GTX 1070 SC
RAM: Ballistix Sport DDR4 2400mhz (16GB)
MOBO: ASUS H110M-D
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 650W modular
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U9S
SSD: Crucial MX300 275GB
HDD: 500GB 2.5" HDD, 700GB 3.5" HDD.*

Not the prettiest, especially thanks to that noctua fan but I'm happy with it. CPU temp under load stays in the 40's C never seen it go above 50C. GPU temp stays at about 65C, never goes above 70C. Using only the 3 included Corsair fans for case airflow. Everything is nice and quiet too.

There is about half an inch of space between the PCIE cables on that EVGA GTX 1070 SC and the side panel window so it's not pressing against or even touching.

*Things I believe could be improved in this case:*

I wish Corsair would have gone with the fine mesh type of filters instead.

The 3.5in HDD cage gets in the way of the hole for the CPU power cable. I had to bend my hdd cage to run that cable through the hole. Normally you would have to remove the cage (so no 3.5in drives) and route the cable through the hole or run the cable over your motherboard which is undesirable.
If there only was a hole in the HDD cage that aligned with the case this wouldn't be a problem.

3.5' drives in this case can get a bit hotter than many us are comfortable with since there is no ariflow in the side of the windowless chamber. When I used to play games off my 3.5" drive I noticed it was about 65C (previous case would keep that drive at 50C). Now I only use that drive as storage/backup. If you're gonna use all 3 bays I recommend you mount a small fan somewhere in there for better cooling. This isn't an issue for the 2.5' bays though.

Everything said I love this case.


----------



## treadstone

Nice build!


----------



## Simialp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NazrullHaziq*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im new here, he some of the pic of my setup.
> -mix old pic and new pic


Anyone know what fans these are? I'm dyin to get some!!


----------



## treadstone

I like them too, looks like some kind of color ring of light around the edges, pretty sweet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simialp*
> 
> Anyone know what fans these are? I'm dyin to get some!!


----------



## Sptz

Is there like some sort of magnetic filter or something that one can buy and put on the back 2x80mm fan section? I don't like seeing it "naked" like that, even though with the airflow the air should be going out but still annoys me a bit. Also, are the 120mm fans included any good? A bit out of my budget to buy some new ones right now.

I'm getting mine on Monday, pretty excited to build it


----------



## Pawel1991

*My System:*

CPU: Intel Core2 Extreme QX9650 @ 3.00GHz
RAM: 2x Kingston HyperBlu 4GB @ 1333MHz
Mobo: Asus P5G41T-M LX2/GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G (made own bios)
PSU: Ace A-850BR 850W
SSD: Corsair Force LS 240GB (System)
HDD: Western Digital Black 1TB (Storage)
CPU Cooling: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro

GPU heatpipes are sticking out too much. It is not possible to close the window panel normally. I had to put a bit of force to lock it properly.
Anyway I'm very glad to own this PC case.














*Idle:*


*CPU Stress Test:*


*GPU Stress Test:*


----------



## enragedSlime

Just finished my 240 build!

More pictures here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1622408/build-log-airmax-240-a-lot-of-hardware-cooling-in-a-little-box-complete


----------



## treadstone

this picture confuzes me, is this part of the corsair build?


----------



## enragedSlime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> this picture confuzes me, is this part of the corsair build?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the bottom panel (PSU compartment). I modded a window panel to allow rads to exhaust out the bottom.


----------



## treadstone

Top Notch Work! I see in the upper section you worked with the new acrylic tubing, how was that to work with.

What a great idea for a cooling solution. I will have to look at the bottom of my system to see if i can free up some space.

best regards
Tread








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enragedSlime*
> 
> That's the bottom panel (PSU compartment). I modded a window panel to allow rads to exhaust out the bottom.


----------



## SSWolf1993

I currently have NH-D9L.
What is the best possible noctua cooler that I can put in our case?

Thank you.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSWolf1993*
> 
> I currently have NH-D9L.
> What is the best possible noctua cooler that I can put in our case?
> 
> Thank you.


As it was written many times in this topic: The U9S (2 fans) or the C14S (one lower fan). Depending on what rams you have, and what airflow direction you prefer (straigt front to back, or a rather chaotic topblow).


----------



## Quadrider10

What fans would you guys suggest for intake and exhaust fans? SP120 or AF120 fans? I have the filter installed in the bottom as intake, but not the top.


----------



## SSWolf1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> As it was written many times in this topic: The U9S (2 fans) or the C14S (one lower fan). Depending on what rams you have, and what airflow direction you prefer (straigt front to back, or a rather chaotic topblow).


You got my setup in the signiture. Should I put U9S in the same direction as my D9L? Also how much of a improvement will the second fan make, coz based on the noctua site, it comes with 1 fan.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> What fans would you guys suggest for intake and exhaust fans? SP120 or AF120 fans? I have the filter installed in the bottom as intake, but not the top.


Do you have a radiator in the front as intake also or just the bottom? If you also use the front for intake where your rad is, use SP120's there. For your exhaust I'd use AF120's. If you're looking to spend a bit more you can get ML120's.


----------



## Quadrider10

I have a rad in the front with noctuas as intake. I don't want to change those fans. Just the bottom with the dust filter and top.


----------



## ravenomega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> I have a rad in the front with noctuas as intake. I don't want to change those fans. Just the bottom with the dust filter and top.


If there's not much resistance then go with the AF120's


----------



## Quadrider10

thats what i was asking, would there be too much resistance cause of the filter with those fans?


----------



## Quadrider10

Hmmm I'm thinking, I may just get 2 led ones for the top, and the 2 that are in the top currently I'll just move to the bottom.

I was thinking 4 led ones for a decent illuminated effect on the inside, but below the GPU is just wires and nothing important or worth showing off.


----------



## SSWolf1993

How would something like this work?


----------



## Quadrider10

D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSWolf1993*
> 
> How would something like this work?


That's my setup, works great except u may want to rotate your cooler 90°. The GPU let's off a lot of heat and that would go straight into your CPU.put 2 intake fans in the front.


----------



## SSWolf1993

I understand. So something like this?



Or should it be like this, coz the fan number 5 will immediately exhaust all the air from the intake fan number 4 .


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSWolf1993*
> 
> I understand. So something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Or should it be like this, coz the fan number 5 will immediately exhaust all the air from the intake fan number 4 .


i would say the first option is u aready have the fans, if not, then option 2.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Thinking of getting this case, it looks absolutely awesome.
I also want to watercool the entire thing, but am finding it really hard to judge if the GPU is going to fit with regards to the window. This is also my first watercooled build, so trying to make sure every single part is going to work and fit









The GPU I've got is the Club3D R9 290 Royalking, which is (according to the spec-sheet, 107mm wide).
Using the Alphacool Nexxos GPU block for this card (picture below) , and two low-profile 90 degree fitting, would that work?


EK blocks for this card (and a number of others) all have the water fittings to the side, which won't fit with the side panel (I think).

The lowest profile fittings with 90 degree angle I can find are 19mm high when installed. Adding this to 107mm (height of the card) that would make 126mm, and I've read people who seem to have fitted cards that are around 130mm in height according to the spec-sheets...

Any takes on if this will fit? Or any other insights in how to fit this?


----------



## SSWolf1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoogie2004*
> 
> Any takes on if this will fit?


Everything under 130mm will not touch the window. That is all I know.


----------



## enragedSlime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoogie2004*
> 
> Thinking of getting this case, it looks absolutely awesome.
> I also want to watercool the entire thing, but am finding it really hard to judge if the GPU is going to fit with regards to the window. This is also my first watercooled build, so trying to make sure every single part is going to work and fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GPU I've got is the Club3D R9 290 Royalking, which is (according to the spec-sheet, 107mm wide).
> Using the Alphacool Nexxos GPU block for this card (picture below) , and two low-profile 90 degree fitting, would that work?
> 
> 
> EK blocks for this card (and a number of others) all have the water fittings to the side, which won't fit with the side panel (I think).
> 
> The lowest profile fittings with 90 degree angle I can find are 19mm high when installed. Adding this to 107mm (height of the card) that would make 126mm, and I've read people who seem to have fitted cards that are around 130mm in height according to the spec-sheets...
> 
> Any takes on if this will fit? Or any other insights in how to fit this?


This should work, but you are then at the mercy of whichever direction the low profile fittings point when fully tightened. You can get around this by using differently sized o-rings, there's discussion about that in the bitspower fittings thread here.

Personally I would recommend a different block, but if your GPU isn't supported by a wide variety of manufacturers then your idea will be fine. I posted a build a few pages back with a WATERCOOL block that fits, but that was on a 1080.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enragedSlime*
> 
> This should work, but you are then at the mercy of whichever direction the low profile fittings point when fully tightened. You can get around this by using differently sized o-rings, there's discussion about that in the bitspower fittings thread here.
> 
> Personally I would recommend a different block, but if your GPU isn't supported by a wide variety of manufacturers then your idea will be fine. I posted a build a few pages back with a WATERCOOL block that fits, but that was on a 1080.


I would not mind getting a different block, but blocks with the intake/outlet on the side (EK style sort of speak) are all wider I believe. Any suggestions are welcome.

A generic GPU block could also be an option, but then i'd need to have some solution to cool the stuff not covered by the block.


----------



## MrNSoul

G.Skill now sell RAM sticks with RGB customise-able LED's on the top of the heat-spreaders. Trident Z RGB will display a rainbow of colors that can be controlled and chosen through software.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Ok, so I figured out the 290 with a full cover block is probably not going to fit. The 290 is already 129mm side, which leaves no room for the connectors on the side.

Any clue which recent cards fit with a full cover block? Any examples?


----------



## DNjoy

Hello guys. I did it! Air 240, MSI GTX1060 140mm width and 20 minutes with drilling machine +cut off power socket a little. Drilling not through plexiglas, only 2-3mm layer. Looks great!


----------



## DNjoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simialp*
> 
> Anyone know what fans these are? I'm dyin to get some!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> I like them too, looks like some kind of color ring of light around the edges, pretty sweet...


Aigo RGB Fan


----------



## cdavidsson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNjoy*
> 
> Hello guys. I did it! Air 240, MSI GTX1060 140mm width and 20 minutes with drilling machine +cut off power socket a little. Drilling not through plexiglas, only 2-3mm layer. Looks great!


Well as long as you are satisfied with it.. to me personally it just seems crazy..


----------



## MrNSoul

Does anybody know whether this will definitely fit into the Air 240? I checked the length of the card to the inside length of the case, but I've seen two different dimensions for the maximum GPU support for the Air 240. Is it 290mm or 330mm? The Strix 1060 is a 298mm card, and I really hope that it will fit with space for my H100i CPU cooler.


----------



## Hoogie2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNSoul*
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know whether this will definitely fit into the Air 240? I checked the length of the card to the inside length of the case, but I've seen two different dimensions for the maximum GPU support for the Air 240. Is it 290mm or 330mm? The Strix 1060 is a 298mm card, and I really hope that it will fit with space for my H100i CPU cooler.


Not sure on how thick that H100i is, but the total room is more than 330mm.
See this youtube video with a measurement:





*Then, onto my own issues.*

I contacted EK with questions about the size of their waterblocks (connectors on the side), and if they would fit in the Carbide Air 240, and this was their response:
Quote:


> thank you for contacting us.
> 
> FC Terminal part will add 26mm to the height of the graphics card.
> 
> For a Corsair Carbide Air 240 it'll work only with normal height graphics cards such as the reference/founders edition cards. Side panel will lean onto the water block but you will be able to close the panel.
> It won't work with a RX 480 due to the wide design of full cover water block.
> 
> Sorry, there are no other full cover options, only the generic blocks.
> 
> These GTX 1070 will work:
> https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/waterblock/3831109831472
> 
> Just two GTX 1060:
> https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/waterblock/3831109831373


So a GTX1060 or GTX1070 would fit with an EK waterblock, and just lean on the window. (fitting models are in the links)
Looks like I'm buying a 1060 or 1070 from that list. A RX480 won't be a possibility if I want an EK block.

Hopefully this helps others with the same issues.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Would it be possible to have an H105 in the front of the Air 240 exhausting hot air, with an mitx motherboard and a 120mm AIO cooler on the bottom of the case cooling a gpu with an NZXT G10 on it? Would there be room?


----------



## MrNSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Would it be possible to have an H105 in the front of the Air 240 exhausting hot air, with an mitx motherboard and a 120mm AIO cooler on the bottom of the case cooling a gpu with an NZXT G10 on it? Would there be room?


I would recommend having the front fans, whether it be an AIO rad or not, as an intake for cool air. Exhaust would be the rear fan and top, bottom I'm not sure about because when the 240 is positioned with the window facing sideways, there isn't very much room underneath for airflow.

Edit: Top can be either intake or exhaust, I have my top fans set to intake, along with the front as intake, and the rear as exhaust.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I have one with an MATX motherboard right now, with an h105 in the front, with fans exhausting, i experimented and the temps were ~1-2 degrees difference, and how i have them provides a big aesthetic difference, with the painted rings on fans.

I'm just asking would it be possible to keep the h105 in the same place, but put an MITX mobo in there, and use a 120mm aio cooler with an NZXT G10 and have the radiator on the bottom of the case, acting again as an exhaust


----------



## MrNSoul

Where'd you get the LED fans & the LED strips for your desk?


----------



## markov

Finally I can get this case , my lastest cubes

CPU: i7 7700k @4.8 GHz
RAM: 2x Corsair Dominator 8GB @ 3000MHz
Mobo: Asus Strix Z270G
GPU: Asus Matrix 5870
PSU: Corsair RM 650i
CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i v2



btw its worth it to change my radiator fan to Noctua NF-F12 ? , its very expensive if I need to add more 4 noctua fans


----------



## demolisher

Does anybody knows if the ASUS GEFORCE® GTX 1070 STRIX OC AURA 8GB GD5 + NVIDIA TRIPLE fits this case?

Best regards

Pedro Silva


----------



## AJ1974

Hi all. This is my first post so please be gentle. Heres my journey so far... Stumbled upon these pages a few months ago looking for inspiration and guidance when I saw a 240 for sale and got it as an early Christmas present off the wife and as a result of this, I then developed early signs of the 'Upgrade Bug'. So in the space of a few months and with the help of a nice tax rebate, I've managed to replace the whole of my old pc (haf932/2400S/P8B75/8gb/R7 260X/H50) with 2nd hand bits.





My original plan was to do the upgrades gradually over a few months as opposed to weeks. So I started with the graphics, buying a Vapor-X 7950 for £60. Then 16gb (2x8gb) Corsair Vengeance Pro for £75, but once I did this I knew the 2 big bits would need doing as well as I wasn't able to o/c my system. My original idea was to sell my 260X along with my cpu and then buy a 2600K/2700k first as I had a 1155 mobo, but I found a bundle on another forum (2700K/P8Z68Pro/(16gb (4x4gb) Vengeance LP ram) for £180, bought it and then sold the mobo, ram with my cpu and basically got my money back. Nice. So next up was the motherboard. I knew I wanted a Z68 or Z77, so scoured the 'bay and the other forums for a Maximus or similar. Eventually found another bundle for £200 which included a 2550K, Maximus V Gene and a white 240Air. I decided to keep the case and cpu for a side project to build a pc for the stepdaughter using the left over bits from my pc. Nearly done, I was a happy bunny with my setup so far, overclocked to 4.6 cooling has been improved as I bought a H105 as well (£50). I just felt the newly acquired 7950 was letting the side down a bit so I decided on a getting a new (but cheap) GPU, either a 6gb 1060 or an 8gb RX480 Nitro+ OC. I settled on a 480 as it was a b grade and only £210. Installation was a pain as I had to undo the motherboard and slide it out just to get the 480 to tuck in under the back latch. Anyway, all the bits look pretty nice in the 240 and on the end, didn't cost me a lot so I'm happy for now. Apologies if I've rambled on a bit.

Here are a few pics before the 480...





After installing the 480 I decided to change the orientation of the case as with it on its back and where I was sat, the backplate & Rgb logo on the card were upside down so I decided to put it on its side to show off it's innards the right way up. I think my little project is close to being finished, though another 16gb of ram to fill those empty slots wouldn't hurt and then maybe a new keyboard and mouse and possibly a new monitor... ..





Here are the specs

Corsair 240 Air
2700K @ 4.6
Asus Maximus V Gene
16gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 1600
AMD RX480 Nitro+ OC @ 1400/2100
Corsair H105
Corsair TX850 PSU
2x Corsair SP120
2x Corsair AF120
R2-D2
And an LED strip.


----------



## AJ1974

Deleted


----------



## AJ1974

Hi all. This is my first post so please be gentle. Heres my journey so far... Stumbled upon these pages a few months ago looking for inspiration and guidance when I saw a 240 for sale and got it as an early Christmas present off the wife and as a result of this, I then developed early signs of the 'Upgrade Bug'. So in the space of a few months and with the help of a nice tax rebate, I've managed to replace the whole of my old pc (haf932/2400S/P8B75/8gb/R7 260X/H50) with 2nd hand bits.





My original plan was to do the upgrades gradually over a few months as opposed to weeks. So I started with the graphics, buying a Vapor-X 7950 for £60. Then 16gb (2x8gb) Corsair Vengeance Pro for £75, but once I did this I knew the 2 big bits would need doing as well as I wasn't able to o/c my system. My original idea was to sell my 260X along with my cpu and then buy a 2600K/2700k first as I had a 1155 mobo, but I found a bundle on another forum (2700K/P8Z68Pro/(16gb (4x4gb) Vengeance LP ram) for £180, bought it and then sold the mobo, ram with my cpu and basically got my money back. Nice. So next up was the motherboard. I knew I wanted a Z68 or Z77, so scoured the 'bay and the other forums for a Maximus or similar. Eventually found another bundle for £200 which included a 2550K, Maximus V Gene and a white 240Air. I decided to keep the case and cpu for a side project to build a pc for the stepdaughter using the left over bits from my pc. Nearly done, I was a happy bunny with my setup so far, overclocked to 4.6 cooling has been improved as I bought a H105 as well (£50). I just felt the newly acquired 7950 was letting the side down a bit so I decided on a getting a new (but cheap) GPU, either a 6gb 1060 or an 8gb RX480 Nitro+ OC. I settled on a 480 as it was a b grade and only £210. Installation was a pain as I had to undo the motherboard and slide it out just to get the 480 to tuck in under the back latch. Anyway, all the bits look pretty nice in the 240 and on the end, didn't cost me a lot so I'm happy for now. Apologies if I've rambled on a bit.

Here are a few pics....





And now the (nearly) finished article


----------



## Lifeshield

Shame the fans supplied with this case aren't connected to the case power like in the Antec cases. Allows flexibility in placement I guess but a pain because I need to go buy some 3pin to molex adapters to run them (both motherboard fan headers taken up by the H55) otherwise my GPU gets way too hot!

Lovely case to build in though.

Putting one 120mm fan as intake underneath my rad at the front. Any thoughts on placement for the other two?


----------



## AliYgHero

from malaysia

CORSAIR CARBIDE AIR 240!

i5 4590
GIGABYTE H97M GAMING 3
AVEXIR CORE 1600MHZ RED LED 4GB X 2
GIGABYTE WINDFORCE GTX970 4GB DDR5
DEEPCOOL MAELSTORM 240
NOCTUA 80MM EXHAUST FAN
AIGO RED 120MM 15 LED 4 PIECES
XIGMATEK TAURO 750W 80+ BRONZE
RED SLEEVE CABLE


----------



## ironhide138

now...to wait and see which 1080tis fit....


----------



## Hoogie2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> now...to wait and see which 1080tis fit....


I can only tell you that these cards should fit with the EK-FC1080 GTX waterblock.
Waterblock link: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc1080-gtx-nickel
Compatible cards link: https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/waterblock/3831109831298

I've got this waterblock with the Inno3D Inno3D GeForce GTX 1060 6GB Gaming OC 6GB GDDR5 (N1060-1SDN-N5GNX), and it leans against the window, but it will still close nicely.

Don't know if this helps, but I hope it does


----------



## Lifeshield

Finally got it all in! The R9 390x is a tight fit!

Pretty noisy with all the case fans running off Molex. How are you guys controlling your fan speeds with so many fans installed? Splitters to PWM or internal fan controllers?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Finally got it all in! The R9 390x is a tight fit!
> 
> Pretty noisy with all the case fans running off Molex. How are you guys controlling your fan speeds with so many fans installed? Splitters to PWM or internal fan controllers?


You must mean by width with the side window because a tight fit is having a Corsair H100i GTX with fans mounted already prior to installing a RX480 STRIX. That is a tight fit. I had to use the slot in the case upright channel that is just above the lock down to get the card to fit. Really not happy with the RGB lights not white for the side logo and down lighting. Purple doesn't do my Arctic build right.









And yes the power wires do get pushed on with the side window. Good thing the plug is recessed not on the edge of the card.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> You must mean by width with the side window


Obviously. Though it was quite the tight fit toward the rear of the case also.


----------



## Quadrider10




----------



## mrpurplehawk

Picked up two of these bad boys at microcenter for $26 each (open box) last week and could not be happier. 1 was a little beat up and missing the window side ($26+$20 for window from corsair) is still a deal not even considering that I found a 240gb SSD still installed (hell yea) Will definitely be doing my planned "portable" build in the other one that was basically new. Any air coolers recommended for this build? I noticed that things like the Cryorig H7 are too tall to fit in it.

Picture of case after build on my desk


----------



## Lifeshield

Got rid of the H55i and got the H100i instead. Got a new 2.5 inch HDD too.

Next mission is to get some more fans and a fan controller.


----------



## Sptz

Is there any way to screw in the graphics card? I don't like just using the shutter thing as it allows the card to still move a bit


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> Is there any way to screw in the graphics card? I don't like just using the shutter thing as it allows the card to still move a bit


It should have holes for you to screw through with that closed. I just closed it to hold the card in place then screwed it down.


----------



## mardets

I'm planning a new build with this case and I'm thinking of picking up the PNY GTX 1060 XLR8 Overclocked. I've been searching this whole thread and google but no one has posted anything about this case and this specific card yet.





From reading all the comments, cards with 140mm will not fit due to the power connector add several more mm to the card itself. Cards that are 134mm will fit with a bit of room for the power connector.

This card is 140mm in height, but only on a small part of the card (the led part), the part of the card with the connector is way <140mm. So in theory, this card should fit the case with the LED part touching the glass panel, and a lot of room for the power connector.

Can someone with the case confirm this for me?


----------



## ironhide138

I did it.

I pulled the trigger.

after close to 2 years of saving and "man....I don't reeeeeeeeeeally need a new PC yet", I took the plunge. thank you dead DDR3 stick! you cost me a **** tone of money!

But I finally ordered an air 240. and have a few questions.

1 - Where do you guys find is the best place for LED strips? I'm thinking in the top back corner, behind the top fans, and above the mobo.... kind of a backlight effect...I hope. same on the bottom if it fits.

2 - I'm sticking the 2 fans from an H100Iv2 on the bottom with an MATX board. double sided tape is the only way to mount these, right? hopefully ill have room for the usb3.0 front panel header, those connectors are always bulky as hell. might need to get a low profile extention.

3 - kinda of a guess here.... but the GTX1080ti should be more or less the same size as the gtx1080, right? so we can assume that most of the cards will fir? like the evga 1080ti SC should fit etc?

For those interested (and because I'm stoked







) the parts I got are...

I7 7700k
Corsair H100iv2
2x8gb Corsair vengeance 3200mhz
Asus Strix Z270g matx
Corsair air 240 white.

I'll also be picking up a 1080ti most likely, and a 1440p/144hz monitor when I can decide on one.

everything missing is being carried over from my current rig.

I'm also going to be delidding the 7700k, trying to aim for a cool 5.0ghz.

I'll post pictures when everythings put together.


----------



## Lifeshield

You can screw the fans in the bottom (assuming that by the bottom you mean having the window positioned to the side as you can lay it down flat also) by removing the bottom casing. All the sides come off except for the back.

Only place you can't screw fans in the main area of the case is on the window panel and on the motherboard tray. You'll want to use washers though.

You can fit the header. I routed mine outside of the casing then back in between the two fans when I had fans positioned down there. Probably best to plan your cabling before you fit the board if you want it all nice and tidy.


----------



## ironhide138

Really? I've heard a bunch of people say that 120mm in the bottom won't fit with an matx board without covering the bottom of the motherboard & headers. Il give it a try though


----------



## Lifeshield

May depend on the board but I managed it just fine on mine. You can see how I routed the USB cable around the fans also.


----------



## ironhide138

Dude, smart way to route it. Gona give it a try.


----------



## BuzzFuzz

Is there any change to put in this case, main chamber only - *3 x 120 mm radiator*?

For example Hydro Series H75 or H60


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzzFuzz*
> 
> Is there any change to put in this case, main chamber only - *3 x 120 mm radiator*?
> 
> For example Hydro Series H75 or H60


it would have to stick an inch or two outside of the case. I was thinking about cramming one in like that this weekend but decided against it


----------



## codereddew12

I have the H100i v2 at the front with 4 fans in a push/pul configuration. I have them set to exhaust heat out of the case however; do you all think it would be better to set up the fans to intake?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codereddew12*
> 
> I have the H100i v2 at the front with 4 fans in a push/pul configuration. I have them set to exhaust heat out of the case however; do you all think it would be better to set up the fans to intake?


I've seen alot of people recommend having Hydro's as intake. I haven't tried with four fans to be able to give accurate information but my temperatures are pretty fair with two as the only source of intake on my system.


----------



## ironhide138

Got my air240 in the mail yesterday....had an "amazon warehouse deals" sticker on it, and was clearly opened. But the case looks perfect...plastic on the window etc... but I paid full price.

Contacted amazon support, got 40% off. 20% for the normal warehouse deals price, 20% for Thier mess up. Yay!.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codereddew12*
> 
> I have the H100i v2 at the front with 4 fans in a push/pul configuration. I have them set to exhaust heat out of the case however; do you all think it would be better to set up the fans to intake?


it probably won't make too big of a difference, but is go intake at the front, exhaust at the top.


----------



## PandaKult

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Really? I've heard a bunch of people say that 120mm in the bottom won't fit with an matx board without covering the bottom of the motherboard & headers. Il give it a try though








92mm fans work perfectly for matx. Though you can only use 3/4 of the screws. I don't notice any more vibration than if it had all 4.


----------



## PandaKult

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrerobertmd*
> 
> Hey you guys! Do you know if the ASUS Dual GTX1070 fits the air 240? Also, would you recommend me getting this GPU or the EVGA 1070 SC?




My buddy has the ASUS Dual GTX1060 OC. Fits fine


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey everyone!

I have just finished my 4 month long project on my new build! I have done a YouTube video on it. Check it out


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> My current setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My R9 Fury Nitro barely fits with the front rad with a push setup. Surprisingly, the AIO tubes were flexible enough that I was able to get two right side exhaust fans in there.


Bumping this a bit since I have the case and I'm looking into getting this card.

Did you have trouble with the GPU power cables as the PCB on this card is quite wide?


----------



## ironhide138

So all my parts are in....tomorrow I build.

Any tips? Should I put the H100i in before the mobo? Mobo first then the h100i? How about top fan? I'm goign to be putting in 2 top fans, should they go in before or after the AIO? I know I'll have to put them in before I attach the AIO to the mobo, to make sure the tubes bend properly.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laquel*
> 
> Bumping this a bit since I have the case and I'm looking into getting this card.
> 
> Did you have trouble with the GPU power cables as the PCB on this card is quite wide?


I did have to order 90* adapters online. Even then it did touch the plexi, but barely. If you don't have the 90* adapters, there will be a bulge on the side panel.


----------



## ironhide138

Another odd question (since I'm not hoes and can't check) are the fans that come with the case PWM? I assume not.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Another odd question (since I'm not hoes and can't check) are the fans that come with the case PWM? I assume not.


Nope


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Another odd question (since I'm not *hoes* and can't check) are the fans that come with the case PWM? I assume not.


You assume correctly unfortunately..None of the Corsair cases I ever got had PWM fans ..

..and boy,autocorrect did you good there


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> You assume correctly unfortunately..None of the Corsair cases I ever got had PWM fans ..
> 
> ..and boy,autocorrect did you good there


I'm actually fine with them not being pwm...putting them in the top of the case, no free fan headers, and don't have any splitters. Looks like they're getting hooked up to molex







with a 7v adapter lol.


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5*
> 
> I did have to order 90* adapters online. Even then it did touch the plexi, but barely. If you don't have the 90* adapters, there will be a bulge on the side panel.


Thanks, I had the chance to swap my GTX 1060 directly for a fury nitro but I think I'll pass


----------



## ironhide138

Sp 120mm fans are 100% not fitting in the bottom of my case with an MATX board. I know some people have got it to work, and some use double sided tape, but the layout of my board (asus z270g) just won't allow it.

I'm gonna pick up some 120mm slim fans, should fit since there's 17mm clearance, and the fans are 15mm. I was gona get 92mm, but it's hard to find all black PWM ones.....and it won't look even









Also, should I use the stock air 240 case fans as top exhaust? Or should I use the SP120ls that came with my h100i. They're pwm which is a plus, but will th stock fans push more air volume?


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone let me know if I can fit a X62 Kraken on the top side of the case and a Kraken G10 with a H90 140mm at the front? Looks like there's very little clearance at the top with the motherboard.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone let me know if I can fit a X62 Kraken on the top side of the case and a Kraken G10 with a H90 140mm at the front? Looks like there's very little clearance at the top with the motherboard.


It's tight getting a 120mm in the front, a 140mm won't fit by a loan shot. Can't install a rad on the top, atleast not with fans.


----------



## ironhide138

IT FINALLY HAPPENED


----------



## LocutusH

Why is your monitor so high? Thats not good for your eyes.


----------



## ironhide138

Its actually my table thats low







im 6'4 so im either looking down at it, or raising it up to height. Table height os set so my chairs armrests are level with it.


----------



## mAs81

Really nice @ironhide , looks great..

Ugh , I want to build mine soon , but I gotta wait for my brother to upgrade to ryzen


----------



## Laquel

I'll post my recent build in the Air 240 as well. Got some Thermaltake Riing RGB fans that look pretty nice in the front IMHO. Also had to scythe slip stream slim 120mm fans I put as intake next to the GPU. Kinda bothers me to have only one fan exhausting but at least I'm getting some positive pressure and I don't know how much the 80mm fans would do good. Could not fit another 120mm fan in the right side cause of the radiator tubes.


----------



## MrNSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demolisher*
> 
> Does anybody knows if the ASUS GEFORCE® GTX 1070 STRIX OC AURA 8GB GD5 + NVIDIA TRIPLE fits this case?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Pedro Silva


Unfortunately it doesn't, I had the same idea.


----------



## ironhide138

How do you find the scyth fans? Loud? Im thinking of gstting some slim fans for under th gpu too....just not sure which.

And does anyone know the specs of the stock case fa s? Cant find much info on them.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> IT FINALLY HAPPENED
> 
> Hey there, I love your build and the color neutral z270g looks awesome with your blue fans. I have a couple of questions tho:
> What do you do prevent the h100i v2 tubes to push against the window panel? Where do you tie it?


----------



## ironhide138

Its actualy an led strip, just muted by the fans/heatsinks.

One ziptie around the top of the tubes (seen in the pic) connected by another zip tie to the hole the SSD cage connects too.


----------



## Xerif

Hey folks, long time reader, first time poster. With the advent of second Christmas (tax return time), this boy gets to get what he really wants... The wife is even okay with it cause my compy went through a month of BSOD troubleshooting before video card (MSI twin frozr gtx 580 lightning) caved and raid setup (twin 500GB WD caviar blacks) refused to boot any longer. My current enclosure is a Cooler Master HAF full tower beast.

Well, I'm going full new, and this beauty is my new case. I would appreciate a little advice to see if everything is going to fit properly.

Corsair Carbide Air 240 (White)
MSI H270M Mortar Arctic mATX
Ballistix Sport LT 16GB (4x4)
Asus GTX 1070 O8G
Intel Core i5-7600K Kaby Lake
Seasonic SS-660XP2 80+ Platinum (was going to use the Snow Silent 750w, but it's $85 more and the fact that it's white would be hidden)
Seagate FireCuda 2TB
Crucial MX300 275 GB SSD
Corsair Hydro H100i v2 Extreme
Cougar 120mm Green LED Hydraulic x4
Enermax 80mm x2
Rosewill 120mm slim x2

This board has 4 fan headers, so I'm thinking 1 split for the rear 80's exhaust, 1 split for the two 120's -1 in bottom -1 out top, and 2 split for the, hopefully, push pull intake around the radiator in the front.
From user experience, will the 1070 accomodate a full push/ pull with the slimmer h100?
Also, what are people's experience with high heat enamel spray paint? I'd like to paint the inside of the case white as well.
Also, I plan on setting the case up with window on top, does that practically change anything, specifically fan set up?

Cheers!


----------



## -Tilde

Can you remove scratches from the plastic panels of the case?

I have quite a few on the side of my black model, would like to know if there is some way to remove the scratches/rub marks.

Thanks!


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Tilde*
> 
> Can you remove scratches from the plastic panels of the case?
> 
> I have quite a few on the side of my black model, would like to know if there is some way to remove the scratches/rub marks.
> 
> Thanks!


If Novus doesn't remove it , nothing will


----------



## -Tilde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> If Novus doesn't remove it , nothing will


Will that work on the black plastic, or the window? Or both?


----------



## mAs81

It might work on both , tho I've only used it to remove scratches from the acrylic window on the side panel..


----------



## ironhide138

At 20$ for a "maybe", you might just be better off ordering a new panel from corsair. Pretty sure they sell them on their site.


----------



## mAs81

There are many uses for that kit , and it worked wonders on the acrylic window of my 350D and ,in the end ,
is a nice kit to have , but I get where you're coming from - touché


----------



## Lifeshield

I'd like to get some nice looking, and quiet, fans to replace the fans on the H100i and to put into the case.

I have the case positioned with the window as the top & PSU intake vent as the bottom to get better airflow to the R9 390x because it gets ridiculously hot in this case and also helps reduce GPU sag.

I am thinking:

4 x 120mm for the H100i.
4 x 120mm for the sides of the case.
2 x 80mm for the rear of case.

Black and white or black and red in colour.

I also need an optimal way to control the case fans or I need case fans that will run off molex but not sound like a jet taking off like the standard Corsair case fans do.

I have one free fan header on the motherboard.

The Arctic F12's are fairly cheap and quiet on molex but I think there's probably better out there.

Suggestions please?


----------



## LocutusH

Well, the best black-white fans are problably the noiseblocker eloops. With the right max rpm version you dont even need a controller maybe. But you dont get them in 80mm. Thats only arctic in black-white, and they run at pretty high rpm-s, if not controlled. Or nocuta in they own... well... color, if you want better performing ones.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'd like to get some nice looking, and quiet, fans to replace the fans on the H100i and to put into the case.
> Suggestions please?


At what fan RPM will you be running these?


----------



## scgt1

Anyone using a MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver 8G OC? I don't think that sucker will fit. I currently have an Asus RX480 STRIX OC which shows to be 11.73" x 5.28" which has a recessed 8 pin and the cables press against the window as it is. The Quick Silver shows to be 10.98" x 5.51" Almost an inch shorter in length but it's wider and the plug isn't really recessed. BTW If you want white rgb lighting STAY AWAY FROM THE STRIX RX480 STRIX. You will get either a white ROG logo on the backplate or like many other people a yellowish white. The kicker is the side logo and the down lighting being purple. The blues don't sync up either. Pretty big ball dropped on Asus's part with this one. I would assume it's across the whole STRIX lineup aside from the RX460 and any other ones that just light up a small logo.

My build is an arctic build (white, black, gray) so purple lighting is a no go. I currently have it on red because the purple was driving me nuts and ROG is red. Would rather have white for sure. Was thinking of the XFX GTR RX480 Which actually has a white side logo and comes with change out fans and a pair of new LED ones of my choosing for $260. Was thinking of stepping up to the 1070 though. It would either be the mentioned MSI card (I don't think it will fit) and an EVGA card which will fit.

Also anyone running an EVGA GTX 1070 and possibly with the Powerlink? I'm thinking this card won't fit either. Considering the RX480 Strix has the power plugs recessed about an inch or so to assist in clearance and my cables are touching the window even though the recess.
The width of the RX480 STRIX itself is 5.28" where the EVGA GTX 1070 width is 5.06" but their power plug is on the edge and not recessed. I'm sure the cables will plug in and probably touch the window also. Not so sure a powerlink will clear the window so the cables can be plugged in on the back of the card. I got a powerlink with my 1080FTW and I can't use it in my Air 540 with the UT60 installed so it's still sitting new in box. I was thinking if I got the 1070 I could use the powerlink with it.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demolisher*
> 
> Does anybody knows if the ASUS GEFORCE® GTX 1070 STRIX OC AURA 8GB GD5 + NVIDIA TRIPLE fits this case?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Pedro Silva


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrNSoul*
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't, I had the same idea.


If the specs on Newegg are correct for it. The card will fit but barely. It shows to have the same dimensions as the Asus RX480 Strix I have installed with a Corsair H100i GTX installed with fans mounted in front of the rad.
I had to use the slot in the channel on the back of the case where the rear I/O lever is for the card pcb to pass through with leaving my rad installed. The cables are just against the window. The power plugs are recessed to help with clearance on the STRIX cards.

RX480 STRIX measurements: 11.73" x 5.28"
GTX 1070 STRIX measurements: 11.73" x 5.28"

Those measurements are from Newegg. They usually pull the information from the manufacturer product pages.

If your wanting white lights though STAY AWAY FROM THE ASUS STRIX CARDS! They can't get white to save their lifes. See my above post also about this. It's a widespread issue how their RGB lighting on the Strix cards doesn't hit white or hits a yellowish white. Here is mine set on white.









The ROG logo on the back plate is white. The side logo and the lights on the bottom of the cooler are freakin purple. Tons of other people have this issue. If you set the color for a bluish aqua the Rog logo matches the RGB setting but the side logo and the down lights are blue. Horrible design and implementation on Asus's part.









Here are clearance photos I just shot. Man my case never got dust in it prior to installing this card. :-( I was on Onboard before since it's just my media/daily pc.

Side panel clearance with wires against window









Clearance between H100i GTX and front of card









Top down the best I could get showing how close the card is









They at least got their ROG color right although the ROG logo looks a tad pinkish. It's better looking then the purple. I'm on the lookout for a different card because of the lighting problem. Card performs great I just can't stand the purple and really don't like the ROG red in this build since it's an Arctic build.









They also should have closed off the front of the card so the down lighting doesn't show through the top of the card. It makes a mess of the lighting. I'm talking about to the right of the power plug in the last picture that red blob is the lights that are on the other side of the cooler bleeding through to the back plate area.







The ROG logo would stick out and pop more if they blocked off all that light bleed through.

You can see this with the first photo also with the purple radiating up on the right side of the card and you can really see it in the top down photo with the bright light.


----------



## Melhaipau

Hi this is my first PC build and was wondering will a Maximus IX Code fit in this case?
As i have bought the case and now not sure if it will fit as the hero is an ATX or will i go a different route?
Thanks


----------



## ironhide138

So..am I crazy, or does it look like the evga gtx1080ti ftw3 is gonna fit the case just fine?....10.5 x 4.4....mmmmmm


----------



## netport

Hi,
I have the Corsair Air 240 and it will not accept a ATX case, you will need to find a board that is mATX or smaller. I used a Asus Maximus VIII Gene which is the mATX version of the Hero and works beautiful in one of my builds. Asus makes a new Z270 mATX board in the Prime version but not the Maximus.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melhaipau*
> 
> Hi this is my first PC build and was wondering will a Maximus IX Code fit in this case?
> As i have bought the case and now not sure if it will fit as the hero is an ATX or will i go a different route?
> Thanks


It's not an ATX case. I will only support mini-ITX (ex: ROG Strix Z270I Gaming) and micro-ATX motherboards (ex: ROG Strix Z270G Gaming).


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> It's not an ATX case. I will only support mini-ITX (ex: ROG Strix Z270I Gaming) and micro-ATX motherboards (ex: ROG Strix Z270G Gaming).


Correct. If you want an ATX board but want this case then get one of it's bigger brothers.

Corsair Carbide Air 540 black or white
Corsair Carbide Air 740


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> At what fan RPM will you be running these?


I wouldn't really know how to answer that question until I have them installed. I guess the slower I can run them the better to save on wear and noise.


----------



## MrNSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Tilde*
> 
> Can you remove scratches from the plastic panels of the case?
> 
> I have quite a few on the side of my black model, would like to know if there is some way to remove the scratches/rub marks.
> 
> Thanks!


Get some T-Cut!


----------



## Melhaipau

Thanks, I went with the ROG Strix Z270G Gaming
Was going with the Maximus but purchased the case
without Checking what type it accepted
Thanks for the help


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melhaipau*
> 
> Thanks, I went with the ROG Strix Z270G Gaming
> Was going with the Maximus but purchased the case
> without Checking what type it accepted
> Thanks for the help


The Strix G is the new Maximus Gene, so you got pretty much the best matx mobo available.


----------



## ironhide138

I have the z270g, so far i love it.

Obligatory pic!


----------



## Melhaipau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I have the z270g, so far i love it.
> 
> Obligatory pic!


Thats Nice Man, I have a 7700k and the H100i v2 with 2x8 G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 Ram to go onto it
Motherboard should be here Friday, Like a child waiting for Christmas


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I wouldn't really know how to answer that question until I have them installed. I guess the slower I can run them the better to save on wear and noise.


In that case I'd recommend the Phanteks PH-F120MP fan. The has a decent fan speed range, so you still can adjust fan speed. NB Eloops for example do not while very good. The Phanteks fan is in black and white as you specced. And it has very good performance on a rad which you are looking at, compared to the noise that it makes.

Not all fans you could consider are on this graph (tested on a rad by thermalbench.com), but it's an indication:


----------



## gammaFunction

So I'm rebuilding my air 240 for my work build.
I was hoping someone could suggest good fan configuration in order to keep noise at a minimum.

I have a bunch of Noctua stuff:

NH-D9L cpu cooler for which I have 2x NF-A9 92mm fans.
For case fans I have 3x NF-S12A PWM fans and 1 ULN(the ULN is 3pin voltage fan that runs at low rpm to stay quiet).

Obviously I don't have to use all of them, but that's my ammo. At current the case is configured as pictured w/ a Skylake setup, but next week I'll be upgrading to a Kaby Lake build(i7 7700) along w/ an Asus STRIX 1080 and wanted to see if I should reconfigure the air system to somehow make it quieter than it already is due to maybe some turbulence. In the photo, the two fans at the front are pulling outside air into the case and the cpu fan is blowing in the direction of the back. I figured the cpu fan would help to direct airflow to the back somewhat acting as an exhaust.

I'm not overclocking, system will be strictly for work, though it will frequently handle large loads.
Any suggestions on what fan configuration/cooler direction the next setup should be in order to be as quiet as possible?


----------



## big_aug

Can I get some recommendations for a Mobo/RAM/GPU/Cooler/PSU for one of these Air 240s? My last build was an Air 540 which I loved, but I really want to go SFF. I want to run a 7700k with a GTX 1080. I'd like to get an AIO liquid cooler. I've never had to worry about stuff fitting before. I don't want to buy stuff unless someone else has actually used it in one of these.

I probably will do some overclocking at some point. My budget is $1000-1500.

Thanks guys!


----------



## wildquinine

Just wanted to confirm for posterity. I have the Air 240 case, and I have a relatively unknown video card: the Asus 1070 Dual OC.

This is a dual fan GPU, it's NOT a Strix, and it doesn't use a directcu ii cooler.

It looks like this.



No backplate and a white heat shroud.

This is 130mm wide according to ASUS, and I have just put it into the case.

IT DOES FIT IN THE AIR 240, and it does not press up against the case window. It's close, but it's a fit.

The white shroud goes nicely with the white version of the case.

Posting because I couldn't find anyone referring to this card and the fit online, hopefully the next person in my situation finds this.


----------



## Unimag

Hi. I'm looking for advice on cooling options for my Titan XP.

I have a Corsair Air 240 case, EVGA X99 Micro 2 MB, Corsair Hydro H100i CPU Cooler and Titan XP. My power supply is 750w.

The Titan does get quite hot so was considering the EVGA hybrid kit but no sure if the fan/radiator will fit in my case.

Similarly I was considering the option of upgrading to a MSI 1080ti Sea Hawk X or even go for an iChill X3 (I know 2.5 slots so would mean making the wireless adaptor external) or an EVGA SC2 or FTW.

Could anyone help advise me which options are possible with the cooling options (Hybrid kit or Sea Hawk) or the AIB's and anything else I need to consider.

Thanks

Pics as follows:-


----------



## LocutusH

What does quite hot mean? These cards can run up to 85°C without a problem, by design, with this cooler. Why would you care about that, if its exhausted on the back anyways?

A custom cooler card will just put the same heat inside your case on the other components.

I would just allow it fresh air, by not blocking the front intake with a 240 rad.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wildquinine*
> 
> Just wanted to confirm for posterity. I have the Air 240 case, and I have a relatively unknown video card: the Asus 1070 Dual OC.
> 
> This is a dual fan GPU, it's NOT a Strix, and it doesn't use a directcu ii cooler.
> 
> It looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> No backplate and a white heat shroud.
> 
> This is 130mm wide according to ASUS, and I have just put it into the case.
> 
> IT DOES FIT IN THE AIR 240, and it does not press up against the case window. It's close, but it's a fit.
> 
> The white shroud goes nicely with the white version of the case.
> 
> Posting because I couldn't find anyone referring to this card and the fit online, hopefully the next person in my situation finds this.


Thanks for this, I'm considering getting a STRIX RX470 and measuring onscreen photos it seems to have the same height, so really hoping it will fit.


----------



## woyanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unimag*
> 
> Hi. I'm looking for advice on cooling options for my Titan XP.
> 
> I have a Corsair Air 240 case, EVGA X99 Micro 2 MB, Corsair Hydro H100i CPU Cooler and Titan XP. My power supply is 750w.
> 
> The Titan does get quite hot so was considering the EVGA hybrid kit but no sure if the fan/radiator will fit in my case.
> 
> Similarly I was considering the option of upgrading to a MSI 1080ti Sea Hawk X or even go for an iChill X3 (I know 2.5 slots so would mean making the wireless adaptor external) or an EVGA SC2 or FTW.
> 
> Could anyone help advise me which options are possible with the cooling options (Hybrid kit or Sea Hawk) or the AIB's and anything else I need to consider.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pics as follows:-


I can confirm that the MSI Sea Hawk for 1080 ti will fit your case, just did it myself today.
So if you are considering the AIO cooler systems they will fit as long as you the height doesn't go any higher than the Reference/Founders Edition standards








The cables do touch the window a tiny bit as mentioned from people using 980, 1070 and 1080 hybrids, but nothing to be scared about.

20170407_192226.jpg 5291k .jpg file


20170408_032612.jpg 2830k .jpg file


20170408_032603.jpg 2790k .jpg file


----------



## Unimag

Thanks

I've decided to order the new Titan Xp so may look at a hybrid kit at some point

Probably put the old Titan in one of my work pc's for design work


----------



## Darkseid04

I know this is old post, but I purchased a Corsair and running into this problem with my GTX1080ti. Question is HOW did you mount the glass to the outside. I know the inner tabs will not flex to the outside as they are not long enough. Are you using some form of glue, drilled holes. What solution did you use for mounting. Hope someone has an answer.


----------



## woyanger

I mounted the glass outside once when I first got a MSI 980 that didn't fit into the case... think it looked like this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/240

I cannot remember exactly what to do, but I'm pretty certain it involved some sort of strips to hold the window onto the door panel (by putting the strips where you bent out those inner tabs to release it)


----------



## Sorig

I've been using the three included AF120L fans on a hub that goes directly to the PSU. These fans do a great job at keeping my pc cool but run at 100% all the time. The noise doesn't bother me (it's not even loud) but I'm considering getting a PWM fan hub to control the speed of my case fans to extend their life.

Due to location restrictions the only decent PWM fans I can get are Corsairs SP's (I have not seen AF120 fans with a PWM variant available, only 3 pin). I'm thinking of adding two Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition as front intakes. Are static pressure fans even worth it in this case? Not gonna be using them on radiators, these will only be pulling air through the front panel of the Air 240 so is it restrictive enough to make the static pressure fans worth it over high airflow fans?


----------



## SimonM

I realise few if any CA240 owners here will have this yet but for those thinking (or dreaming) of going all out and getting the Strix 1080 Ti is there a consensus yet on it fitting? It's the same height as the Strix 1080 but is wider with an internal 2.5 slots width instead of 2.

My feeling is it'll be a tight fit but it will work. I say this because my brother has a Poseidon 980 Ti at present which is actually reported to be taller than the new Strix at 137 mm vs 134 on the Asus website. Looking at the heat sync they changed it significantly by abandoning the water-cooling and going with an air-only cooling design, which suits the CA240. He didn't use liquid cooling on the Poseidon because it simply wouldn't fit/work in that case. The new heat-sync on the Strix 1080 Ti looks no taller than the previous Poseidon 980 Ti.

The Poseidon 980 Ti fits just in that the power cables push up against the side window, but that doesn't really matter and it has served him very well while looking very nice as well. Overall he's had a very cool and quiet system with the GPU never reaching 70. 67-68 under load is typical. Perhaps Asus have considered height issues when they redesigned the 10-series cards, although they figure Strix 1080 Ti owners won't be doing SLI. The Air 240 case isn't really designed for that anyway. If you want to do SLI you're really better off with a 540 or similar.

For the record, the old Strix 980 Ti definitely wouldn't have fit because it was over 140 mm tall. So 134 mm on the new Strix seems comparatively svelte.

Granted it's been a few years but it's amazing how far they pushed GPUs in one generation. Compare that to Intel CPUs and RAM that've been more or less stagnant in the same time period (or only marginal gains at best).

1080 Ti in a 240 is like the ideal (expensive) console killer!


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> Due to location restrictions the only decent PWM fans I can get are Corsairs SP's (I have not seen AF120 fans with a PWM variant available, only 3 pin). I'm thinking of adding two Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition as front intakes. Are static pressure fans even worth it in this case? Not gonna be using them on radiators, these will only be pulling air through the front panel of the Air 240 so is it restrictive enough to make the static pressure fans worth it over high airflow fans?


Sorry I can't answer your question! I came here to ask the same question, really. Hoping some fan gurus can help us out.

I'm moving away from water for a while and will be installing a small Noctua CPU cooler and replacing all case fans with PWM ones and have a corsair mini commander. Just curious if I should be using SP or AF fans for the front intake with no radiator?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> I've been using the three included AF120L fans on a hub that goes directly to the PSU. These fans do a great job at keeping my pc cool but run at 100% all the time. The noise doesn't bother me (it's not even loud) but I'm considering getting a PWM fan hub to control the speed of my case fans to extend their life.
> 
> Due to location restrictions the only decent PWM fans I can get are Corsairs SP's (I have not seen AF120 fans with a PWM variant available, only 3 pin). I'm thinking of adding two Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition as front intakes. Are static pressure fans even worth it in this case? Not gonna be using them on radiators, these will only be pulling air through the front panel of the Air 240 so is it restrictive enough to make the static pressure fans worth it over high airflow fans?


I ran NZXT's Grid+ V2 controller for a while to voltage control the fans and get a decent number of individual channels. Something like that can help you make cooling more subtle.

As for pressure fans or not... I'm moving to SP fans only - I found that AF type fans are just really bad at overcoming resistance (and need to spin much faster to compensate). A filter or even the fine meshed grills on the 240 throws up a quite some resistance. The only reason I'd go with an AF type fan now would be if I needed a targeted airflow.

Btw Corsair's MLs are PWM. I will be trying those soon and see how they stack up vs the EK Vardar F1s... the twin pack makes them affordable at least.


----------



## doakwolf

Thanks for the input. I actually have some ML120 pros on the way and planned to use them for front intake due to the restrictive filter. Will see how they go.

I also ended up ordering some Noctua NF-B9 redux fans (92mm) for underneath the GPU. I think they're more of a SP fan than AF? Anyway, hoping they'll keep the GPU nice and cool and will let you guys know how they go too.

P.S. It's interesting to see of the (few) people here using air coolers, most are pointing them backwards rather than upwards towards the top exhaust fans. I'd have thought it would be best to aim the CPU fan straight up to get sucked out by the two 120mm exhaust fans but perhaps not? Has anyone done a comparison?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doakwolf*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I actually have some ML120 pros on the way and planned to use them for front intake due to the restrictive filter. Will see how they go.
> 
> I also ended up ordering some Noctua NF-B9 redux fans (92mm) for underneath the GPU. I think they're more of a SP fan than AF? Anyway, hoping they'll keep the GPU nice and cool and will let you guys know how they go too.
> 
> P.S. It's interesting to see of the (few) people here using air coolers, most are pointing them backwards rather than upwards towards the top exhaust fans. I'd have thought it would be best to aim the CPU fan straight up to get sucked out by the two 120mm exhaust fans but perhaps not? Has anyone done a comparison?


Yes please share how each improvement goes. All of Noctua's fans are more skewed towards AF - it is an air cooling company after all. According to 'Geggeg' (thermalbench), their SP oriented fans are suited for more restrictive environments but not for restrictions like radiators. Personally they never impressed me other than their resale value.

As for the bottom-top airflow.. I used to run that in the Air 240. I had 2+2 airflow fans (top/bottom) and the CPU was on H75, later an H105 + Gentle Typhoon fans at the front. It worked very well and didn't bother with the 92mm fans. The pressure developing under the GPU (with the H105 in place) was very effective in forcing the air through the GPU cooler.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NazrullHaziq*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im new here, he some of the pic of my setup.
> -mix old pic and new pic


No idea what coolers are these?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> No idea what coolers are these?


The cpu cooler is the Icekimo 240W from ID-Cooling , the gpu is an ASUS strix , and the fans if I'm not mistaken are Thermaltake riings , if that's what you meant by "coolers"

An all around aesthetically impressive build..


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> The cpu cooler is the Icekimo 240W from ID-Cooling , the gpu is an ASUS strix , and the fans if I'm not mistaken are Thermaltake riings , if that's what you meant by "coolers"
> 
> An all around aesthetically impressive build..


Hey thanks the answer
well, I took a look on the thermaltake, but it is not that bright

It seems that they are more loke these:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/RGB-Case-Cooling-Fan-120mm-6pin-With-Fan-Speed-Controller-Silent-Fan-Computer-Water-Cooler-Fan/1135116_32760224911.html


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> Hey thanks the answer
> well, I took a look on the thermaltake, but it is not that bright
> It seems that they are more loke these:
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/store/product/RGB-Case-Cooling-Fan-120mm-6pin-With-Fan-Speed-Controller-Silent-Fan-Computer-Water-Cooler-Fan/1135116_32760224911.html


You're most probably right..Never heard of them before tho,so I don't know how they perform..They do look nice


----------



## SimonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> The Strix G is the new Maximus Gene, so you got pretty much the best matx mobo available.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melhaipau*
> 
> Thanks, I went with the ROG Strix Z270G Gaming
> Was going with the Maximus but purchased the case
> without Checking what type it accepted
> Thanks for the help


Yeah that's the best. Super sexy board too. Congrats. Makes this Maximus Gene owner jealous!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I did some modifications to my case to fit 2x240 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45's. Have to cut the side panels so i can split it in 2 sections so assembly is better.





Reminds me of ED-209 so that's the name XD


This are my temps on July 2016 that i recorded playing doom @ 4k


----------



## 0ldChicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I did some modifications to my case to fit 2x240 Alphacool NexXxoS XT45's. Have to cut the side panels so i can split it in 2 sections so assembly is better.
> snip


Did you sneak a waterblock under the FE cooler? I did that with my 980 for a while







Love to see more pics if you got em


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> Did you sneak a waterblock under the FE cooler? I did that with my 980 for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see more pics if you got em


Yes, is cost effective you can re use the universal block on future gpus. I try to do less minimal damage to the card itself so i can re-attach the original heatsink back with no problems.. I cut some metal but it dont interfere with putting the original heatsink back together.


----------



## Lucky Strike

great Job!!


----------



## XisLoose

Hi everyone!

After a long while, I've finally joined the club and replaced my 10 year old PC (e8400 anyone?)








I've been reading quite a lot on how to properly aircool the case, and I hope you can help me on that.

My build is:
- AMD 1700 with Wraith Spire (stock fan)
- Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 ( 1 cpu fan + 2 fan headers)
- 2x16GB G.Skill Trident Z @ 2933
- GTX 460 ( until I buy a new one)

I thought about putting 2 Corsair SP120 on the front as intake and 1 at the bottom as intake under the GPU (split from 1 fan header)
and another 2 Corsair AF120 on the top as exhaust (also split).
Something like this, minus the bottom GPU:


What I was wondering about, wouldn't the top front intake fan be nullified by the closer exhaust fan?
and is there a point in adding another 80mm exhaust to the back? I'd have to split it with the 120s, which might be noisy.
Using a 80 to 120mm adapter crossed my mind, but I don't think it'll fit.

Any tips will be appreciated!


----------



## Shahk55

Hey everyone!
Im new here and i got taken to this site when i was looking up cool things to do to my case








ive had this for just over 2 weeks and love it! i ran into problems cause i didnt do the proper research shoving my 970 strix in.
but i got it in there in the end then found the window doesnt fit! so well i decided to have some fun with the case while i had it apart.
I threw and ssd mount for the ssd under the gpu so i can in the future remove the ssd cage so i can chuck a 120mm rad for the 970. I put a self cut (im not that good) window on the side thats offset to accomodate for the card, i painted the grills white too







i wanted to know if anyone had any tips for me to improve, are extra fans at the back for exhaust really worth, where should i go about mounting led's etc







thankyou for you time













ALSO:
z87m-plus board
16gb hyperfury x ram
h100i gtx 240mm liquid cooler
Gtx 970 strix
i5 4670k oc to 4.4ghz


----------



## azaza

I want to buy SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon™ RX 580 8GD5 Limited Edition
its will fit to the case?


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shahk55*
> 
> I put a self cut (im not that good) window on the side thats offset to accomodate for the card, i painted the grills white too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to know if anyone had any tips for me to improve, are extra fans at the back for exhaust really worth, where should i go about mounting led's etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankyou for you time


Good on you for your custom side window! It looks great. I was worried my 1070 Dual wasn't going to fit because the power cable was pressed up HARD against the perspex window but a softer/bendy cable replacement solved that problem for me









As for the exhaust 80mm fans - I'll have an answer for you within a few weeks if no one knows. I'm currently waiting on a batch of fans to arrive and will be using a Corsair Commander Mini to control 6 PWM fans (2x front intake, 2x top exhaust and 2x 92mm fans directly beneath the GPU). I'll be testing positive vs negative air pressures with and without the 2x 80mm rear fans (because I'm curious like you) which will be plugged into the CPU_OPT socket (unless that bad boy runs at 100% all the time?).

I only purchased the 80mm fans because I'm one of the few people using an air cooler on my CPU. If I was using liquid, I wouldn't bother with them TBH.


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> What I was wondering about, wouldn't the top front intake fan be nullified by the closer exhaust fan?
> and is there a point in adding another 80mm exhaust to the back? I'd have to split it with the 120s, which might be noisy.
> Using a 80 to 120mm adapter crossed my mind, but I don't think it'll fit.
> 
> Any tips will be appreciated!


Yes that will nullify the top intake fan because the exhaust and intake will just be too close. The top front exhaust will suck out most of the fresh air from the closer intake fan before it can cool any of you components. There's no reason to put an exhaust fan there unless you have a 120mm AIO mounted there.

In my experience a single 120mm exhaust fan is enough (plus 2 intakes at the front). Apart from aesthetic purposes I don't know why people keep filling out this case with fans. But to each their own.


----------



## XisLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> Yes that will nullify the top intake fan because the exhaust and intake will just be too close. The top front exhaust will suck out most of the fresh air from the closer intake fan before it can cool any of you components. There's no reason to put an exhaust fan there unless you have a 120mm AIO mounted there.
> 
> In my experience a single 120mm exhaust fan is enough (plus 2 intakes at the front). Apart from aesthetic purposes I don't know why people keep filling out this case with fans. But to each their own.


Thanks for the input!

I'm not keen on a lot of fans, but since the stock cpu fan throws the hot air all around I figured another exhaust might help.
Either way I'll be replacing the stock case fans, I was thinking about Corsair's SP120 QE or the ML120 series.


----------



## Shahk55

Okay cool







and thankyou! the strix's heatsink is too big







thats why i needed to do it, but turned out looking pre okay


----------



## azaza

I want to buy SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon™ RX 580 8GD5 Limited Edition
its will fit to the case?


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> After a long while, I've finally joined the club and replaced my 10 year old PC (e8400 anyone?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading quite a lot on how to properly aircool the case, and I hope you can help me on that.
> 
> My build is:
> - AMD 1700 with Wraith Spire (stock fan)
> - Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 ( 1 cpu fan + 2 fan headers)
> - 2x16GB G.Skill Trident Z @ 2933
> - GTX 460 ( until I buy a new one)
> 
> !


Hey "almost" the same config here. 7 years of the same


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys , the time that I'll be building in this case is coming close and I have an airflow question..

Since I'll be using a topflow cpu air cooler(Cryorig C7) and a non reference gpu(R9 280X) , and since I already have 4 X 120mm fans , won't it make more sense to inverse the airflow?
Meaning that I'll have the top 2 as intake and the front 2 fans as exhaust..

I'll be on a mATX so extra fans for cooling the GPU are not possible..

Has anyone tried reversing the airflow that way?


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> Yes that will nullify the top intake fan because the exhaust and intake will just be too close. The top front exhaust will suck out most of the fresh air from the closer intake fan before it can cool any of you components. There's no reason to put an exhaust fan there unless you have a 120mm AIO mounted there.
> 
> In my experience a single 120mm exhaust fan is enough (plus 2 intakes at the front). Apart from aesthetic purposes I don't know why people keep filling out this case with fans. But to each their own.


Good to know. I ordered a couple of cheap Arctic F12s for the top (still waiting on delivery). Will test it out with one and two installed and compare. It does make sense though, what you're saying.

It's interesting to ponder though because it makes me wonder if this will result in a positive or negative air pressure within the case. I'd guess positive, due to double the intake fans, and does that not (generally) result in a hotter environment than negative (more exhaust than intake) ? Obviously it depends on fan speeds/air movement per fan of course.

The question is genuine, I honestly don't know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'll be on a mATX so extra fans for cooling the GPU are not possible..


You can fit 2x 92mm fans down there quite easily with mATX using three mounting screws per fan. I just installed some Noctua NF-B9s and got a low profile USB3 header cable so it was easier to route that and the HDAudio etc headers behind the fans.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doakwolf*
> 
> You can fit 2x 92mm fans down there quite easily with mATX using three mounting screws per fan. I just installed some Noctua NF-B9s and got a low profile USB3 header cable so it was easier to route that and the HDAudio etc headers behind the fans.


Thanks for the info..I might just do that in the future if I see that the card gets extremely hot when gaming..Gonna need a PWM splitter for controlling them tho..

What I really wanted to know is,if reversing the airflow might have an impact on cooling or not and if someone with an air-cooled cpu has tried it


----------



## XisLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> What I really wanted to know is,if reversing the airflow might have an impact on cooling or not and if someone with an air-cooled cpu has tried it


I'll be getting some new fans this/next week so I'll give it a try.
If you only use 2 top intake, wouldn't it be a problem for the GPU?
There won't be a direct air flow from the intake to the GPU, since : 1) the CPU is in between 2) The GPU fan pulls from the bottom


----------



## Shahk55

I went through and painted my headset, keyboard and case, also i was wondering, aslong as i made cut-outs down the side of the front pannel and around the window, maybe have the window slightly spaced from it, would it be a bad idea to put a small window at the front of the case? cause i have some corsair sp120's on the way and want to have the rgb show through the front of the case much like the bigger corsair cases do?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azaza*
> 
> I want to buy SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon™ RX 580 8GD5 Limited Edition
> its will fit to the case?




Yes you can no problems i think, the lid is going to be a tight squeeze it probably bump on it..

I would go for something lower tho just to be sure

This is how much cleareance you will have


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> I'll be getting some new fans this/next week so I'll give it a try.
> If you only use 2 top intake, wouldn't it be a problem for the GPU?
> There won't be a direct air flow from the intake to the GPU, since : 1) the CPU is in between 2) The GPU fan pulls from the bottom


Good point , I guess the 280X would need more airflow than just from the bottom


----------



## Cornerpilot93

Hi guys!

New here, just bought my first Air 240 case and all the parts for my new build have arrived except the RAM and GPU. Gonna build without those so when they come I can just stick them in. I'll list my build below.

i5-6600K
Asus Strix 1060 6GB
Asus B150I Aura MOBO
Corsair H100i V2
EVGA Supernova 650W G2 80+ Gold
Sandisk 120GB SSD
WD Blue 1TB HDD
HyperX 8GB DDR4 RAM

Now I realise I screwed up the build with my choice of MOBO, like a total rookie I managed to pick one that not only runs my RAM slower than it's rated speed, it can't even OC my unlocked CPU. So I'm gonna enjoy the cool looking RGB goodness for a while and swap it out eventually. Will post pics on thursday when everything is completely finished!


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can no problems i think, the lid is going to be a tight squeeze it probably bump on it..
> 
> I would go for something lower tho just to be sure
> 
> This is how much cleareance you will have


I doubt that's gonna fit with that shroud that goes way above the bracket. And with those heat pipes sticking out the top.


----------



## SimonM

What's the best 1080 Ti that can fit in this case? I _really_ want to squeeze the Asus Strix in there.

Is the 2.5 slots going to a problem? I can't get answers yet from any vendor about this. Perhaps I should approach Corsair.

It would be *really* helpful if they had a compatibility list because the way of reporting dimensions is a dogs breakfast


----------



## SimonM

What's the best 1080 Ti that can fit in this case? I _really_ want to squeeze the Asus Strix in there.

Is the 2.5 slots going to a problem? I can't get answers yet from any vendor about this. Perhaps I should approach Corsair.

It would be *really* helpful if they had a compatibility list because the way of reporting dimensions is a dogs breakfast.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimonM*
> 
> What's the best 1080 Ti that can fit in this case? I _really_ want to squeeze the Asus Strix in there.
> 
> Is the 2.5 slots going to a problem? I can't get answers yet from any vendor about this. Perhaps I should approach Corsair.
> 
> It would be *really* helpful if they had a compatibility list because the way of reporting dimensions is a dogs breakfast.


2.5 slots width isnt a problem... height is.


----------



## Rgevsi4643

Ah... I was planning to get this case to downsize my PC, but from reading the recent comments I doubt my MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR will fit in there. It's dimentions are: 260x126x38 mm


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexWonga*
> 
> Ah... I was planning to get this case to downsize my PC, but from reading the recent comments I doubt my MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR will fit in there. It's dimentions are: 260x126x38 mm


Should fit easily. My Asus Dual dimensions are 240 x 129 x 41 so that's a few mm taller and it fits.

Main thing is if your PCIe power lead plugs into the top of the card to ensure it's a flexible cable.


----------



## dikatok

hi guys,

i have inno3d 1080 x4 and micro atx mobo, do they fit in the case?
i read somewhere in the thread that the vga fits but i thought the case supports up to 290mm vga only

thanks


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dikatok*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i have inno3d 1080 x4 and micro atx mobo, do they fit in the case?
> i read somewhere in the thread that the vga fits but i thought the case supports up to 290mm vga only
> 
> thanks


Next time post the length and width of your card, or at least a link to the specs.

It's going to be a tight fit.
The FE is 10.5" long, and there's about 1.5 spare inches left + space for the front fan.


----------



## mAs81

It's finally done,so here's some potato pics , lol ;





Nothing to be amazed at,compared to what I've seen in here,but the gf likes it









Specs are in my sig

Cheers


----------



## the w3rd

I just grabbed one of these 240 Air cases for an mATX build. I plan to do both CPU & GPU on water.


----------



## TanukiWizz

Hello dear Air 240 owner's

I'm thinking about grabbing one of these 240 case for a new mATX build.
But before I want to know if a Corsair Hydro Series H100i v2 can fit with a ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 ROG STRIX-GTX1080-A8G-GAMING (298 mm long) in this case ?

Thanks for your futur reply


----------



## Unimag

I have this case and cooler and did consider going for a long 1080ti but ended up going Titan Xp for other reasons

Along the way I checked if something around 300mm would fit and yes it would with about 20mm to spare if that helps


----------



## Unimag

Just installed the second Titan Xp


----------



## Reavan

Hey guys been following this group for a while and have got load of really good info and questions answered reading here but thought I should finally upload pics of my build lol just finished upgrading it a week ago with a nice new 1080ti strix ^^


----------



## huntergcook

My Corsair Air 240 Side Window Modification!
My GTX1080 would not fit, so it had to be done.
I attached 10 stainless steel sign holders to the side panel and got a piece of plexi glass cut to size! I can fit any size GPU now!

Build:
Intel i7-6700 (Non K)
Corsair H105 CPU Cooler
EVGA GTX1080 FTW (With Hybrid Cooling Solution)
16Gbx1 2333mhz DDR4 RAM (With Metal Heat Plate)
Thermaltake Nylon Cords
1Tb HDD and 2Tb HDD
3x120mm Corsair PWM Fans (All on radiators)
1x80mm PWM Fan

Instagram has updates and more pics! @BumpingBush


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reavan*
> 
> Hey guys been following this group for a while and have got load of really good info and questions answered reading here but thought I should finally upload pics of my build lol just finished upgrading it a week ago with a nice new 1080ti strix ^^


nice man, didn't think the strix would fit this case since it was so thick... recessed power headers helps. I assum cables still touch with the side on?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

My taste is against rgb aka christmas tree galore but i decided to add some clear white lights for multiple reasons especially to see better inside the case and not only for looks.

PWM powered & controlled + power switch & dimmable too.


----------



## codereddew12

Looking to build a custom water cooling loop in my corsair air 240 and had a few questions.

I currently have a *H100i v2* cooling the CPU which is *OC'd to 4.4Ghz* and *idles around 35°C* and reaches up to *~70°C on full load* (have four sp120s running in push/pull config). Also have a *stock nvidia FE GTX 1070* which *idles around 45°C* and *reaches ~75°C* during gaming. Summary and other specs below:

MOBO: ASUS z170I mini-ITX
CPU: I7-6700K OC'd to 4.4Ghz
GPU: Nvidia FE GTX 1070
RAM: GSkill 32GB RAM (16GB x 2)
STORAGE: Samsung EVO 500GB m.2 SSD and Seagate 1TB HDD
PSU: Corsair RMX650

*LINK TO BUILD*

The problem I have is that my rig is too loud for my liking, so I'd like to quiet it down a bit while also keeping my modest overclock. I've also been looking to get into watercooling as a hobby so this would be a good first experience.

1) Was looking into getting two 240mm radiators and couldn't find any builds with the *XSPC RX240 rad* (56mm thick) on this case. Based on my measurements, it look as if it would fit as a front rad with two fans and a few mms to spare, but I just wanted to see if anyone knew for sure before I pulled the trigger?

2) Looking to get a relatively slimmer 240 rad to put in the PSU panel (35-40mm) - any recommendations? Was looking at the XSPC EX240 (35mm thick).

3) If I ended up getting rads of two different thicknesses, which should I have cooling the CPU/GPU? I'm assuming the thinner/thicker one, respectively.

4) Recommendations for a solid full cover GPU block for the FE 1070

5) Not as important, but your recommendations for hard tubing/fittings are welcomed









Looking to stay around the $400 price range for all the parts (will buy some parts used).

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Strike

really nice build and you did push pull...I believed tha could not be done...


----------



## funkshen

Also moving on from my old PC and looking to put together a semi-expensive build but keep it small. Used to have a TJ08E 5 years ago and still want to keep things relatively small in my new build if possible.

Motherboard: ASUS Strix Z270G mATX Gaming Motherboard
CPU: Intel KabyLake i7-7700k 4.2GHz Processor
Memory: Corsair CMD16GX4M2B3000C15 Dominator Platinum 16GB
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i V2 Liquid CPU Cooler
PSU: Corsair HX750i Full Modular Platinum PSU
Graphics: EVGA GTX1080Ti SC Black Edition
Case: Corsair Air 240 Cube Case (White)

My question is whether at 269.2 x 118.48mm, will I be able to run the 1080ti I have picked with the H100i front mounted in a push/pull setup and have enough space. I would like to try get some OC out of the i7 ~4.8 but have a feeling that even if I can do a push/pull, have an AF120 on top that I will still be pushing my luck. From your experience, can this work and what would be the best setup in terms of airflow if I were to attempt pushing the OC. With a guideline of 290mm video card length, I'm not too sure what the internal dimensions are from X to front of case.

I saw above that a person has done a push/pull also and still runs reasonably warm, should I be considering different options?

Cheers lads.


----------



## SpikeKun

Hey guys! I'm currently using an EVGA GTX 980 ti SC in this chassis along with a Corsair H100i GTX cooler. I want to upgrade to a 1080 ti and was looking at the EVGA SC Black Edition and SC2:

https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Optimized-Interlaced-Graphics-11G-P4-6393-KR/dp/B06Y11DFZ3/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493826186&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+6393

https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Optimized-Interlaced-Graphics-11G-P4-6393-KR/dp/B06Y13N2B6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493826186&sr=8-1&keywords=evga%2B6393&th=1

Will one of these fit fine into the chassis? According to the EVGA site they're both 10.6" (269.2mm) in length and 4.66" (118.48mm) in height. My current card is apparently 10.50" x 4.38". I'm terrible at estimating measurements and I actually have a colleague at work help me assemble stuff into my PC, so I just wanted to make sure I can fit one of these before buying. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mAs81

I'm very pleased with the cooling in my build..
After a couple of hours of heavy gaming (Witcher 3 on a mix of ultra and high settings ,
and Tomb Raider maxed out @ 1080p)
the CPU was 65c and the GPU 72-75..
I've used MX-4 on both of them..
I'm very impressed by the Cryorig C7 , it's very silent and keeps things cool as mentioned..
Granted,I'm not overclocking the CPU so your mileage may vary,but overall it's a cooler I'd highly recommend


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys, do you think the following GTX 1080 will fit well in the Air 240?

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125880&cm_re=gtx_1080-_-14-125-880-_-Product

And also, do you guys prefer blower-style coolers, or do you think this case is big enough for open air coolers to not be an issue? And one more thing: what type of screw fits in the holes of the "tool-less GPU bracket"? I honestly don't trust that thing, especially because I actually take my PC to LAN parties on occasion. Sorry and thanks for all the questions, I'll pay you guys back by taking pictures of my new 1080 in my Air 240!


----------



## lonsor

hey there, it seems that your temps are a bit high. I'm running a [email protected] (1.395V) with a H100i v2 and my temps never exceed 70ºC while stress testing. Your idle temps are high too.

Is your watercooling block properly mounted?
Are you using LLC 5?
Have you tried replacing the fans? This worked wonders for me.
Set your H100i to use the water temp to regulate fan speed and use quiet mode (or a custom curve).
I think you can get away with a single 240mm 38mm(1.5 inch) thick rad. You might wanna try this before spending more money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codereddew12*
> 
> Looking to build a custom water cooling loop in my corsair air 240 and had a few questions.
> 
> I currently have a *H100i v2* cooling the CPU which is *OC'd to 4.4Ghz* and *idles around 35°C* and reaches up to *~70°C on full load* (have four sp120s running in push/pull config). Also have a *stock nvidia FE GTX 1070* which *idles around 45°C* and *reaches ~75°C* during gaming. Summary and other specs below:
> 
> MOBO: ASUS z170I mini-ITX
> CPU: I7-6700K OC'd to 4.4Ghz
> GPU: Nvidia FE GTX 1070
> RAM: GSkill 32GB RAM (16GB x 2)
> STORAGE: Samsung EVO 500GB m.2 SSD and Seagate 1TB HDD
> PSU: Corsair RMX650
> 
> *LINK TO BUILD*
> 
> The problem I have is that my rig is too loud for my liking, so I'd like to quiet it down a bit while also keeping my modest overclock. I've also been looking to get into watercooling as a hobby so this would be a good first experience.
> 
> 1) Was looking into getting two 240mm radiators and couldn't find any builds with the *XSPC RX240 rad* (56mm thick) on this case. Based on my measurements, it look as if it would fit as a front rad with two fans and a few mms to spare, but I just wanted to see if anyone knew for sure before I pulled the trigger?
> 
> 2) Looking to get a relatively slimmer 240 rad to put in the PSU panel (35-40mm) - any recommendations? Was looking at the XSPC EX240 (35mm thick).
> 
> 3) If I ended up getting rads of two different thicknesses, which should I have cooling the CPU/GPU? I'm assuming the thinner/thicker one, respectively.
> 
> 4) Recommendations for a solid full cover GPU block for the FE 1070
> 
> 5) Not as important, but your recommendations for hard tubing/fittings are welcomed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to stay around the $400 price range for all the parts (will buy some parts used).
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## lonsor

Hey guys, a bit of a follow-up of one previous posts:
Does the EK gpu block for GTX 1070/1080 reference cards fit into the air 240? What about the FC terminal for SLI cards?


----------



## smellyguacamole

Just wanted to share my build. I could not find any one really to confirm that EVGA hybrid kit would fit or not with total two AIOs. It does and Here it is.

i7 6700k @4.4 Corsair H75
Gtx 1070 FE w/ EVGA hybrid kit (used to be kraken g10)

Idle<35 c ( depending on the ambient temp)
Gaming (Division for example at room 30c)
CPU max 60 c
GPU max 50c


----------



## davidm71

Hey there guys,

Was wondering what gpu for Oculus rift would fit in that case?

Unsuccessfully tried to fit my Msi gaming X 1060 in there.

Thanks


----------



## cgenckaptan

hi,

CPu: 7850k
MB: MSI A88xm e35 v2
Ram: Corsair DDR3 8GB(2x4GB) Vengeance Pro 2400MHz

this is my 2nd pc

ı want to change my cpu cooler

https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/freezer-13-limited-edition-177.html 130mm (ı have no idea about space)
https://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/freezer-7-pro-rev-2.html 127mm (it fits)

Which one should I prefer? (ı can pay max 35Dolars)
or any suggestion

thanks (sorry my english)


----------



## LocutusH

If you are not overclocking, the Freezer 7 is also a good choice, and it will most probably fit.


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> And one more thing: what type of screw fits in the holes of the "tool-less GPU bracket"? I honestly don't trust that thing, especially because I actually take my PC to LAN parties on occasion. Sorry and thanks for all the questions, I'll pay you guys back by taking pictures of my new 1080 in my Air 240!


I tried unsuccessfully tapping various screws in there and eventually gave up but decided I actually do trust the mount. It's pretty sturdy. But for travelling, your best bet will be to get a very small nut and bolt. I'd guess ~2mm. Hobby stores will stock them.


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Was wondering what gpu for Oculus rift would fit in that case?
> 
> Unsuccessfully tried to fit my Msi gaming X 1060 in there.


Looks like that card is 140mm tall. My Asus Dual 1070 is 129mm tall and fits nicely. The white GPU looks great in a white case if you happen to have a white one!

If you check through some earlier posts from the last weeks, people are fitting 1080 STRIX cards in there and they're 134mm tall. I'd guess that's very close to the limit and you would need a flexible power cable.

Even with my 1070 Dual, I was required to get a PCIe power cable extension which is softer as my PSU cable was too rigid and was pressing very hard up against the side.


----------



## davidm71

Thanks Doakwolf,

Thought of an idea to fit a larger graphics card. Would have to use a pci-e riser cable and a 120mm Fan GPU Vertical mount like the one MNCPTech use to make and hang the graphics card to the left of the motherboard vertically blowing its air out the top of the case. The only thing is MNCPTech told me they don't make that one anymore and a 380 mm riser cable from Lian-Li costs about $80 which is money better spent on another gpu but its a good idea fwiw. Only thing is not sure if the signal integrity would hold up on a 380 mm pci-e cable.

Thanks


----------



## doakwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Thanks Doakwolf,
> 
> Thought of an idea to fit a larger graphics card. Would have to use a pci-e riser cable and a 120mm Fan GPU Vertical mount like the one MNCPTech use to make and hang the graphics card to the left of the motherboard vertically blowing its air out the top of the case. The only thing is MNCPTech told me they don't make that one anymore and a 380 mm riser cable from Lian-Li costs about $80 which is money better spent on another gpu but its a good idea fwiw. Only thing is not sure if the signal integrity would hold up on a 380 mm pci-e cable.
> 
> Thanks


No problem mate. I had a similar thought about vertical mount but don't know enough about it. Heaps of GPUs will fit this case though so sounds like a good excuse to update the 1060


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doakwolf*
> 
> No problem mate. I had a similar thought about vertical mount but don't know enough about it. Heaps of GPUs will fit this case though so sounds like a good excuse to update the 1060


Couldn't fit my MSI 1060 Gaming X in there no matter what. Seems like the header or extra tall length of the circuit board binds the inner lip of the case not allowing it to go in and this extra tall style of gpu seems like a trend with MSI and other GPU manuafactures. Can you guys please post your gpu's that are compatibe with this case?

Thanks


----------



## Reavan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> nice man, didn't think the strix would fit this case since it was so thick... recessed power headers helps. I assum cables still touch with the side on?


Hey ironhide (sorry late reply been busy) yes they do touch the side but only slightly it doesn't flex the window or anything. I had a EVGA 1080 ftw and that pushed the window a fair bit due to the extra height this fits really well, only slightly annoying part is having to remove the radiator and one of the 120mm fans when installing the card but that is less than 5 minutes work to do the whole thing so no big deal


----------



## davidm71

Anyone have a Gigabyte Windforce 1070 in the 240 case and able to close the door??

Thanks


----------



## doakwolf

^ Can't confirm but the dimensions on the Gigabyte website are H=37 L=280 W=*131*mm. Only 2mm taller than my Asus Dual. I'd guess as long as you have a soft/flexible power cable, it'll be fine.

Edit: just looked at the pics and it sure does LOOK tall, doesn't it :-\


----------



## davidm71

What about this one? A Zotac 1070-Mini. The height of the card worries me. Good price and on sale on Amazon for $334 after rebate.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> What about this one? A Zotac 1070-Mini. The height of the card worries me. Good price and on sale on Amazon for $334 after rebate.


I dont think that this is any better choice, than a reference model, wich at least exhausts heat to the back, while neither will achive high overclocks while keeping quiet opreation.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont think that this is any better choice, than a reference model, wich at least exhausts heat to the back, while neither will achive high overclocks while keeping quiet opreation.


Well right now I'm looking at the MSI 1070 Aero ITX and Aero OC models. The Aero 1070 OC despite its moderate long length is like only 110 mm tall and will fit under the lip of the case. The MSI Aero 1070 ITX however is 129 mm tall but the edge of the card is slanted so it may fit and is my preferred form factor as far as allowing air to flow freely in my case. Tempted to buy it and see what happens but got to say that the Aero 1070 OC is a pretty sweet looking card fwiw. Decisions.. Decisions..


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone have a Gigabyte Windforce 1070 in the 240 case and able to close the door??
> 
> Thanks


Hey, I just wanted you to know I have a Gigabyte Windforce 1080 in the Air 240 and it fits fine. I could take pictures if you'd like.


----------



## jakizidar

UPDATE: I did a summer rebuild of my Air240 with some EK parts that I've had just lying around at the time of the build.

The best part about the build - although there are 6 fans + PSU fan; the whole system is almost dead silent on idle but still relatively quiet under load









Cheers!


----------



## Lucky Strike

Hey guys, I am thinking about to buy a GTX1070...I was wandering if it fits on the 240....

Do you think that the GTX 1070 GAMING x from MSI that has W: 140mm would fit ?

And how long can be the card to fit, 290mm 300mm?
Considering that I have a radiator?

Ok, so searched a bit in this topic and got it:

For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
Inno3D iChill X3
Inno3D iChill X4
Evga SC
Asus Strix
Gigabyte G1
MSI Sea Hawk
Those ones won't fit : - Evga Hybrid - Evga FTW - Evga Classified - MSI Gaming X - MSI Armor X - Palit Super Jetstream - Gainward Phoenix


----------



## AJ1974

Hi guys. This is my 240 build which I've just tidied up a bit by spray painting the RX480 backplate and 4 small fans black just to tie in the colour scheme. It's a fairly new build using 2nd hand parts.

Specs:
CPU: 2700K @4.6
MB: Asus Maximus V Gene
RAM: 2x8gb Corsair Vengeance Pro 1600
AIO: Corsair H105
PSU: Corsair TX850 (7yrs old)
4x SP120 Fans (2 in 2 Out)
2x92mm Exhaust
2x80mm Intake to GPU

Please excuse the potato pics (using Xperia Z3)....

My system in December:




My system a few months ago:




After the spray job:


----------



## oceanemo

Hey all, so I'm thinking of upgrading my CPU cooling in my case to a liquid cooling system. I really am interested in the NZXT Kraken X42. Do you guys think the radiator part would fit in this case? The dimensions are 175 x 143 x 30mm for the radiator. Thanks for the help! (Here's the link to the cooling system https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x42 )


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oceanemo*
> 
> Hey all, so I'm thinking of upgrading my CPU cooling in my case to a liquid cooling system. I really am interested in the NZXT Kraken X42. Do you guys think the radiator part would fit in this case? The dimensions are 175 x 143 x 30mm for the radiator. Thanks for the help! (Here's the link to the cooling system https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x42 )


Since this cooler is 140mm fan version, no, it will not fit. Max height for fans and radiator is 120mm.


----------



## XisLoose

Anyone else here has the Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ ? I bought it recently and it barely fits width wise.

I had to use some force to get it in the slot.


After playing around with the power cables I managed to close the side panel with some force, but I removed it after an hour or so as it was touching the card itself and got pretty hot.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> Anyone else here has the Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ ? I bought it recently and it barely fits width wise.
> 
> I had to use some force to get it in the slot.
> 
> 
> After playing around with the power cables I managed to close the side panel with some force, but I removed it after an hour or so as it was touching the card itself and got pretty hot.


what is the size of it? 120mm?

Im building a list of what fit and does not fit...
For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
Inno3D iChill X3
Inno3D iChill X4
Evga SC
Asus Strix
Gigabyte G1
MSI Sea Hawk

Those ones won't fit : - Evga Hybrid - Evga FTW - Evga Classified - MSI Gaming X - MSI Armor X - Palit Super Jetstream - Gainward Phoenix


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> what is the size of it? 120mm?
> 
> Im building a list of what fit and does not fit...
> For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
> Inno3D iChill X3
> Inno3D iChill X4
> Evga SC
> Asus Strix
> Gigabyte G1
> MSI Sea Hawk
> 
> Those ones won't fit : - Evga Hybrid - Evga FTW - Evga Classified - MSI Gaming X - MSI Armor X - Palit Super Jetstream - Gainward Phoenix


Hey, I know it might be nearly the same card as the G1, but I'd like just to say the Gigabyte Windforce OC 1080 fits just fine as well.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey, I know it might be nearly the same card as the G1, but I'd like just to say the Gigabyte Windforce OC 1080 fits just fine as well.


Thanks mate!

I've searching and it seems that the maximo width would be 133mm


----------



## XisLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> what is the size of it? 120mm?


Excuse my ignorance, but how exactly do you measure it?
From the tip of the plastic cover to the heat pipes it's just over 120mm, maybe 2mm over, which is exactly what I'm missing to close the cover.


----------



## doakwolf

The Sapphire website says 120mm but I think they're wrong - or they measure differently to other brands.

Here's a similar photo of my Asus Dual which is 129mm:



The very top shroud (where it says "Asus") sits 8mm higher than the top edge of the PCB/backing plate. As you can see, my 129mm tall card is shorter than Sapphire's "120mm" card.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doakwolf*
> 
> The Sapphire website says 120mm but I think they're wrong - or they measure differently to other brands.
> 
> Here's a similar photo of my Asus Dual which is 129mm:
> 
> 
> 
> The very top shroud (where it says "Asus") sits 8mm higher than the top edge of the PCB/backing plate. As you can see, my 129mm tall card is shorter than Sapphire's "120mm" card.


Sapphire has a loooooong history of false advertising its cards









In fact the Nitro+ R580 is 260x140mm, not 240x120. See here: TPU review


----------



## XisLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Sapphire has a loooooong history of false advertising its cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact the Nitro+ R580 is 260x140mm, not 240x120. See here: TPU review


Ah crap









So how bad would it be to have the panel touch the heat pipes? Or just get a full copper panel


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> Ah crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how bad would it be to have the panel touch the heat pipes? Or just get a full copper panel


The plexi is vulnerable anyways... even a touching cable leaves marks on it. So i wouldnt even think about closing it by force.


----------



## Lucky Strike

So, i just bought the 580 Aorus XTR, lets see if it fits...


----------



## Shahk55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> Anyone else here has the Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ ? I bought it recently and it barely fits width wise.
> 
> I had to use some force to get it in the slot.
> 
> 
> After playing around with the power cables I managed to close the side panel with some force, but I removed it after an hour or so as it was touching the card itself and got pretty hot.


try this

19074522_1391387824275252_300818756_o.jpg 100k .jpg file


just cut out a new window , remove the plexi and drill it to the outside of the window frame, can put washers or spacers in if you still struggle, but i have a 970 strix and the heatsink was too big so yeah i needed to do this


----------



## XisLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shahk55*
> 
> try this
> 
> 19074522_1391387824275252_300818756_o.jpg 100k .jpg file
> 
> 
> just cut out a new window , remove the plexi and drill it to the outside of the window frame, can put washers or spacers in if you still struggle, but i have a 970 strix and the heatsink was too big so yeah i needed to do this


That's a cool idea, but I'll see if I can get another card first.

For now I got the Asus RX 580 Strix from a friend, and while longer, I can close the panel.


----------



## ironhide138

Anyone k ow if the evga gtx1080ti sc2 will fit ? I looked it up, and it should....but worried about ths pcie cables...


----------



## oceanemo

does anyone have a recommendations on CPU liquid coolers that fit the case and look decent?


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> That's a cool idea, but I'll see if I can get another card first.
> 
> For now I got the Asus RX 580 Strix from a friend, and while longer, I can close the panel.


how wide is this Strix model?


----------



## jktmas

Hey guys!

I'm currently collecting parts for my next build which I intend to be inside of this case. I have almost all of the parts, or have ordered almost all of the parts except for the case, and just want to see if you guys think the case will be a good fit.

I was quite annoyed with my super tower, so I'm going MATX with the following parts:

ASUS X99-M WS (Purchased)
Undetermined Xeon E5 v3 ES (I get lots of free stuff from work)
32GB Kingston Hyper X (Purchased, will upgrade to 64GB ECC down the road when we start throwing it away at work)
Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8GB (Already Have)
Mellanox Connect-X 2 10G SFP+ card (Have a plethora)
LSI 9260-4i with battery (Already Have)
2x Samsung 850 Evo 256GB (Already Have)
KingWin 1KW Platinum Semi Modular (Already Have)
Corsair H100i GTX (Already Have)
4x Corsair ML Pro 120 LED White (Already Have)
Case: Air 240?

so as you can see the last part I really need to decide on is the case, and I was really looking at the Air 240.
I'm wondering what you guys think of this case for a build like this, I haven't seen anyone put the X99-M WS in this case, yet alone loading it up with PCIe cards. I know corsair says that the CPU cooler will work, and according to the sub my GPU will fit.
Let me know what you guys think, and thank you
~JKTMAS.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm currently collecting parts for my next build which I intend to be inside of this case. I have almost all of the parts, or have ordered almost all of the parts except for the case, and just want to see if you guys think the case will be a good fit.
> 
> I was quite annoyed with my super tower, so I'm going MATX with the following parts:
> 
> ASUS X99-M WS (Purchased)
> Undetermined Xeon E5 v3 ES (I get lots of free stuff from work)
> 32GB Kingston Hyper X (Purchased, will upgrade to 64GB ECC down the road when we start throwing it away at work)
> Gigabyte GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8GB (Already Have)
> Mellanox Connect-X 2 10G SFP+ card (Have a plethora)
> LSI 9260-4i with battery (Already Have)
> 2x Samsung 850 Evo 256GB (Already Have)
> KingWin 1KW Platinum Semi Modular (Already Have)
> Corsair H100i GTX (Already Have)
> 4x Corsair ML Pro 120 LED White (Already Have)
> Case: Air 240?
> 
> so as you can see the last part I really need to decide on is the case, and I was really looking at the Air 240.
> I'm wondering what you guys think of this case for a build like this, I haven't seen anyone put the X99-M WS in this case, yet alone loading it up with PCIe cards. I know corsair says that the CPU cooler will work, and according to the sub my GPU will fit.
> Let me know what you guys think, and thank you
> ~JKTMAS.


I think it will work fine...
really nice build...

btw, im sending my resume
kkk


----------



## Quadrider10

What's up guys? So I'm in the process of deciding which gpu I want to stuff into this case. Currently I have a 1070 g1 gaming. Fits perfectly. I was looking into the 1080TIs. More specifically the Asus, gigabyte, and MSI cards. Which one would fit best?

I noticed all 3 of these cards have recessed power connectors... But idk if the card itself is still too wide.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> What's up guys? So I'm in the process of deciding which gpu I want to stuff into this case. Currently I have a 1070 g1 gaming. Fits perfectly. I was looking into the 1080TIs. More specifically the Asus, gigabyte, and MSI cards. Which one would fit best?
> 
> I noticed all 3 of these cards have recessed power connectors... But idk if the card itself is still too wide.


The msi gaming does not fit, for example..
asus strix, barely fit, but fit...just like gigabyte aorus xtr


----------



## Quadrider10

ok what about EVGA? I'm debating between these cards right now...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487336
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814126186
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125954
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125953
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487338

Whats the max width a card can be before the window has to be modified?


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> ok what about EVGA? I'm debating between these cards right now...
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487336
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814126186
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125954
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125953
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487338
> 
> Whats the max width a card can be before the window has to be modified?


the first evga will fit fine...

the maximum width is 130mm...my aorus has 133, but the power conector are not on the edge, so it fits


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> the first evga will fit fine...
> 
> the maximum width is 130mm...my aorus has 133, but the power conector are not on the edge, so it fits


Ok so the evga sc edition will fit, both Asus cards will fit and both aourus cards will fit. Correct?

EDIT, i got it narrowed down to these final cards:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125954
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126186
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487337

im thinking the EVGA card just cause its cheaper and will fit my build better. but idk...


----------



## XisLoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> how wide is this Strix model?


Sorry for taking so long, from the motherboard to the edge, about 133-134 mm, not including the power cables that protrude a little more.


----------



## Healy2k

Anyone know if the EVGA Graphics Card PowerLink with a 1080 evga reference card will fit in this case? I'm guessing the power link might be to big for the side window?


----------



## LocutusH

Got a new PSU, after the old one died...
Still open on the bench, have to build it into the furniture again...


----------



## sai86

My humble rig after done first maintenance of the year.
Will need to dissemble it again once i gotten the 1080Ti.
Downfall of using compact rig with single 240mm rad for CPU & GPU - Temp ain't what you have wish for during load.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XisLoose*
> 
> Sorry for taking so long, from the motherboard to the edge, about 133-134 mm, not including the power cables that protrude a little more.


same as my aorus!
thanks mate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Healy2k*
> 
> Anyone know if the EVGA Graphics Card PowerLink with a 1080 evga reference card will fit in this case? I'm guessing the power link might be to big for the side window?


reference will be fine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Ok so the evga sc edition will fit, both Asus cards will fit and both aourus cards will fit. Correct?
> 
> EDIT, i got it narrowed down to these final cards:
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125954
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126186
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487337
> 
> im thinking the EVGA card just cause its cheaper and will fit my build better. but idk...


go for EVGA


----------



## MaXGTS

Don't know if this was answered already. The EVGA GTX 1080Ti SC2 fits in the 240 with a little over an inch of clearance at the top and several inches in the front.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS*
> 
> Don't know if this was answered already. The EVGA GTX 1080Ti SC2 fits in the 240 with a little over an inch of clearance at the top and several inches in the front.


thanks mate!!

Could you send more pics?


----------



## Healy2k

Ok thanks I was gonna go for the reference so that's good news


----------



## MaXGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky Strike*
> 
> thanks mate!!
> 
> Could you send more pics?


----------



## Shahk55

19401621_1403084026438965_495289421_o.jpg 292k .jpg file


I repainted the grills and window frame on my air 240 , i also threw all my sp fans on a toggle switch and wired in some leds i had laying around to the cables from an old broken fan i had so i could throw the leds on a 3pin connector, i have made a new window for the side, i have thrown one of the ssd's under the gpu since i have gotten rid of the ssd bracket around the back, i have put a push pull on my h100i gtx, and put a small bracket i made underneath the strix gtx970 to hold it up , i want to know where i can get like some sweet logos or decals made up like ive seen on some of the builds people have posted, i really want to throw something simple like my name or something on the inside of the window, and i have a piece of acrylic i made up for the front (there is two hex nuts at the front you can see in the picture where im going to bolt on that piece of acrylice) that i also want to have a logo made up to go there!

I have a very oldish setup that most of my upgrades have been on convenient sales or pass alongs from mates old parts but it still does the job!

z87m-plus matx board
i5 4670k @ 4.4ghz on a corsair h100i gtx
16gb hyperfury ram ddr3
120gb hyperfury x ssd
2tb wd black
2tb wd green
strix gtx 970
700w psu


----------



## enyco

Next step is Cable Combs and painting the vents / case.

Not the newest of sets up, but it gets the job done.
i7 4770K
Ballistix Tactical 16GB Low profile RAM
EVGA GTX 980
H100i v2
Hyper X 480GB SSD
Samsung 128GB SSD
WD 1TB Black


----------



## Sorig

Another picture of my build.



Can't see them in this picture but I upgraded the fans to Corsair ML120's about 2 months ago. They work great.


----------



## Chimpski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiller15*
> 
> I've seen that, however I've also seen pictures on other sites and threads where the Asus ROG STRIX or the EVGA FTW GAMING wouldn't fit and they couldn't shut the side panel, or had to either keep the panel off entirely or modify it in such a way that the plexi-glass is moved out to allow for the space.


I bought a second windowed side panel and then used some rare earth magnets to fit the new panel over the old (that now has the plexi removed) then used some adhesive foam dam to seal the gap between the two... the outer, magnet fixed, panel can be pulled off for quick and easy access while the whole assembly can be removed as one piece by means of the existing thumb screws for proper access.

On the black case (at least) it's completely in keeping with the original design aesthetic.

I've got a EVGA 1080 in there now, but the mod came about because I originally had a Strix970 in there and had precisely the gpu size problem you're describing - this mod works for that giving as much clearance as you need for the heatpipes (you can fine tune the size of the magnets that you use to get the perfect clearance)








Full build and some more pics here (including some with the Strix in there):
https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/9xqkcf


----------



## Chimpski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimpski*
> 
> no worries, funny thing is I then fitted the Strix 970 GPU and that presses hard against the window, so much so that I removed the plexi and have something special planned in the next two or three weeks, will make a new thread on it I can pull it off with style


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simialp*
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what i ended up doing late last night. I need to get some pictures taken to show you guys. It looks a lot better without those damn tubes pressed up against the plexiglass. On a side note, i saw that Corsair sells the side window panels for pretty inexpensive. I may order a couple to have on hand as it seems like that plexiglass doesn't last long.
> 
> Thanks for the reply Chimpski!


Update, I got a killer side panel mod for you... just done it on mine - more here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/3610#post_26179997


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimpski*
> 
> Update, I got a killer side panel mod for you... just done it on mine - more here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/3610#post_26179997


really nice mod!!!


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enyco*
> 
> Next step is Cable Combs and painting the vents / case.
> 
> Not the newest of sets up, but it gets the job done.
> i7 4770K
> Ballistix Tactical 16GB Low profile RAM
> EVGA GTX 980
> H100i v2
> Hyper X 480GB SSD
> Samsung 128GB SSD
> WD 1TB Black


Hi there enyco

I just built my new build in the Air 240 yesterday with a H100i GTX.
I vetoed a second fan at the top due to the tubes from the liquid cooler. I was wondering how sketchy the bend on your tubes are with the second top fan?
Let me know, thanks!


----------



## alanthecelt

just bought one of these puppy's for my daughters watercooled build

we have a nice z97 itx board to go in it
I have a large reservoir i want to display in the space either to the front or bottom of the board, depending on space
what i am trying to work out is... if i should go twin slim 240, or a single thick 240, 280 is a no go i assume?


----------



## alanthecelt

i have bought a nice thick 240 now


----------



## alanthecelt

edit
think i messed up.. bought mayhems havoc as i have the 360 version in my phanteks...
apparently its 65mm thick :S


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Hi there enyco
> 
> I just built my new build in the Air 240 yesterday with a H100i GTX.
> I vetoed a second fan at the top due to the tubes from the liquid cooler. I was wondering how sketchy the bend on your tubes are with the second top fan?
> Let me know, thanks!


Not sketchy at all. I did this on my build too.

As long as you have the cooler fans as pull (behind the rad), therea more than enough room. If you were to put the fans in front, i dont think you could fit the 2nd fan up top.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jktmas*
> 
> Hi there enyco
> 
> I just built my new build in the Air 240 yesterday with a H100i GTX.
> I vetoed a second fan at the top due to the tubes from the liquid cooler. I was wondering how sketchy the bend on your tubes are with the second top fan?
> Let me know, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sketchy at all. I did this on my build too.
> 
> As long as you have the cooler fans as pull (behind the rad), therea more than enough room. If you were to put the fans in front, i dont think you could fit the 2nd fan up top.
Click to expand...

I do have the fans in push (between the front of the case and the Rad) for the purpose of seeing the white LEDs on the front of the case. I would really prefer it that way, as my temps are just fine (for now) but I saw that enyco was actually doing Push/Pull on a corsair with the same tubing I have. It was a really really tight fit already, and I almost feel like my tubes are an extra 4 inches longer than his. I suppose it's about time for pics, even though they look kinda crappy. Please enjoy your favorite potato food to go along with my potato pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: PICTURES!













So as you can possibly tell, I already have to push my tubes down to get the side / top panel on.
My temps are really OK, and if anything at this point i was considering putting two 90mm fans by the GPU as intakes.
What do you guys think?


----------



## ironhide138

I think to get it to fit with a 2nd fan up top, you'd have to reset the cpu block so the tubes are moved. I held mine down with zip ties







and you can toss some 120mm slim fans under the gpu if you need.


----------



## Vegeto

Hi, please tell me, Corsair H115i and NZXT Kraken x52 and Fractal Design Celsius S24 is 100% compatybile with Corsair Air 240? (On the front panel).
Thank You!


----------



## ironhide138

h115 no, the others should be fine


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I think to get it to fit with a 2nd fan up top, you'd have to reset the cpu block so the tubes are moved. I held mine down with zip ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can toss some 120mm slim fans under the gpu if you need.


Thanks for the response ironhide,

I'm definitely going to do my best to get a second fan up top, but for the fans near the GPU I'm not sure it's the thickness as much as the size. From what I can see trying to shove one in there a 100mm or smaller fan would fit at 25mm thick, as it is hitting the (un-used) USB / tpm headers. I will look to see if I could fit a thin fan in there with my mobo.


----------



## Vegeto

My PC:
MSI B85i Gaming
i7 4790K + H100i V2
8GB Ram
Radeon R9 280


----------



## agony1980

Just finish my second Corsair air 240 system ... And my last one , My next one will be Phanteks Enthoo Evolv mATX Tempered Glass









Motherboard is , Asus Strix Z270 ITX
Memmory Gskill Tridentz RGB 4.266hz 2x8gb
CPU i7 7700K
Cpu cooler Noctua D9L ( I don't like water cooling







)
Samsung 850 evo 1 TB
WD blue 1TB
GPU Asus Strix 1080 TI OC edition
PSU RMA 750i Corsair
Fans are from 2 White Led Corsair in front
Be quiet Black on top end
Sharkoon 2x on the exhaust









And that's it .... Have a nice summer to all of you


----------



## madadi

wanted to include my build also because I found this thread very inspiring and hope to pass some inspiration along.





my build
ASUS x99-m board
6800k 2011-v3
evga hybrid 1080TI
corsair 80I v2 cooling the CPU push/pull and its idling at 30C.
The GPU Idles at 25C and don't see either one go above 50C with heavy gaming or benchmarking.
Love the card it as clocked over 2000 while still staying under 50C, impressive


----------



## scgt1

What happened to the DEMCiflex Filter set for this case? I don't see it for sale anywhere. Surely they didn't stop making them even though it doesn't even come up on their own site. They still have the 540 but not the 240 :-(


----------



## jktmas

Alright guys, I've done some work in my computer and it looks like slim fans (or at least one) should fit near the GPU with my config.
I'm looking around for some fans for this and have not been taken away by any of them. I won't leave my white / black / grey theme, and see no reason the fans shouldn't be PWM.
I guess I will use this to beg corsair to make fans for this case.

I love the new ML Pro LED fans, but why can't I get slim or 80mm fans to put in my corsair case?

But in all seriousness, does anyone have some solid recommendations for quiet PWM slim 120mm fans that are black / white?

Thanks in advance,
Jktmas.

Bonus glory pics:


----------



## ironhide138

The Roswill ones Newegg sells are pretty good for the price, they're 15mm and pwm. There aren't many pwm slim fans tbh


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finish my second Corsair air 240 system ... And my last one , My next one will be Phanteks Enthoo Evolv mATX Tempered Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard is , Asus Strix Z270 ITX
> Memmory Gskill Tridentz RGB 4.266hz 2x8gb
> CPU i7 7700K
> Cpu cooler Noctua D9L ( I don't like water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Samsung 850 evo 1 TB
> WD blue 1TB
> GPU Asus Strix 1080 TI OC edition
> PSU RMA 750i Corsair
> Fans are from 2 White Led Corsair in front
> Be quiet Black on top end
> Sharkoon 2x on the exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it .... Have a nice summer to all of you


IMHO, You should take a serious look at the nzxt manta, ncase m1 and the lian li q37.


----------



## agony1980

Nzxt manta has a problem with hardware that has a lot of heat for example Asus 1080Ti gets on full speed after 30 minutes of gaming because the gpu doesn't get fresh air under it its the psu under,
Also ncase has big problem with 7700k temps to that I cant find a solution to get it under 92c .
Last Lian Li q37 looks great I haven't use any of these cases but it needs SFX-L psu and this is something that I don't like ... I would really love to , thanks for your advice


----------



## sai86

Critique and comment please.

not sure on the front reservoir will have enough space to fit a 50mm x 180mm anot. else, i'll just put it back to side compartment.
Will get some tinted acrylic as roof extension to cover it and put bac on the original top roof.

2 front inflow & 3 top inflow.
2 x80mm fan as exhaust.

sorry for the noob presentation


----------



## madadi

If it was mine i would do top exhaust so it can draw cold air from the bottom. i drew up a complicated plan to mount mount large radiators on the outside. But ended with one regular gpu and one thick 120mm cpu radiator in the front and its plenty of cooling with one exhaust up top.


----------



## alanthecelt

so
some test fitting last night
ITX Motherboard
Mayhems Havoc 240 Radiator
GTX 980 and EK Waterblock
XPSC CPU block and all in one res/pump

problem 1
the radiator doesn't quite line up with the fan holes completely, its too long at one end
Solution: cut some of the metal work from the top/bottom to allow the radiator to move a few extra MM OR not to use all fixings (which also means the fans need to be mounted pull rather than push)
i think it will look better the fans on the outside, so i shall be out with the dremel

problem 2
The EK terminal at the op, where the 1/4 fittings go, is too tall, and you have to force the lid on, its literally a few mm out. Im wondering if i can mill the top of the terminal back, can't think of anyway around it except mounting the window on the outside of the metal work.....

problem 3
ITX motherboards have the ATX power along the top of the board, the case has no through holes in useful location for this, and., if it did, it would mean running a top exhaust above the board would be impossible. Only thing i can think of doing is to run over the top of the ram, and under an acrylic platform that i will mount the res/pump on so it will hide half of the atx power cables and give a stable mount.


----------



## ironhide138

There's a hole... But it's covered by the HDD cage. You can cut a whole in the HDD cage that lines up with he hole in the mobo tray ahha. Or just go full ssd


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> There's a hole... But it's covered by the HDD cage. You can cut a whole in the HDD cage that lines up with he hole in the mobo tray ahha. Or just go full ssd


There also HDD-s in 2.5" size. Good ones actually. And SSD's of course. This is how you get rid of that obsolete 3.5" cage


----------



## Quadrider10

so, with 1 240mm rad in front, do u guys think there is anyway to add another 1 120mm rad?

i got my CPU cooler in front, i want to coinvert my 1080ti SC2 to the hydro cooler. u guys think there is any way to stuff that inside this case?


----------



## Chimpski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> so, with 1 240mm rad in front, do u guys think there is anyway to add another 1 120mm rad?
> 
> i got my CPU cooler in front, i want to coinvert my 1080ti SC2 to the hydro cooler. u guys think there is any way to stuff that inside this case?


toying with the same idea - I also have the 240 rad at the front of the case so planned to put the 120 rad in the basement with the PSU and feed the hoses through the mobo plate (MIGHT have to increase the size of one of the grommeted cable holes to accommodate the cooling head pass-thru).


----------



## ironhide138

Depends. If you have a ITX board, you could probably put it in the bottom. Depending on how long the tubes are, with some good placement you could probably stick it on the top too.... Depending on your mobo, if it has large heatsinks or if the ram is in the way etc.

Or the hard way.... I've seen people connect the rad/fan to the fan mount beside the PSU. Requires putting the pump and tubes through a cable management routing hole before attaching it.


----------



## Quadrider10

I've seen the pass though but idk it's times while he long enough.


----------



## mrh2019

Hi all, does anyone know if HEATKILLER IV for GTX 1080Ti, (i.e. my sig below), will go in an Air 240 case?


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> so, with 1 240mm rad in front, do u guys think there is anyway to add another 1 120mm rad?
> 
> i got my CPU cooler in front, i want to coinvert my 1080ti SC2 to the hydro cooler. u guys think there is any way to stuff that inside this case?


You can put it in the back. There's some dude (i think on corsair's website) who's running 3x120mm rads.
I'm not sure if you can put it on top tho. Usually, if you have love profile memory, you can mount 1x 120mm fan+rad on top, but the 240mm rad can interfere with it. Not sure if it will in you case...you could try to fit 2x120mm stacked fans to check.


----------



## Lucky Strike

So guys, it is half ready, need some touches but i think that is getting nice

Sorry the image quality


----------



## Sorig

That Ryzen cooler looks sweet.


----------



## Lucky Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> That Ryzen cooler looks sweet.


It is!!
really nice and bright


----------



## Quadrider10

So, I'm putting in a hydro GPU in my case. I believe the tubes are going to prevent the door from closing. Anyways to.mod the window that will look awesome?


----------



## Quadrider10

Also ideas?


----------



## alanthecelt

got the same problem, the 980 with ek block im fitting is a bout 3mm too tall
im thinking about taking the terminal off and seeing if i can mill it down a bit


----------



## Quadrider10

Yea idk what to do.


----------



## Quadrider10

Well I managed to get it to all fit without any modifications to the side panel!

I'll get some updated pics up soon.


----------



## aliquis

Hello, i am in the process of doing my first ( µATX) AM4 ryzen build with this case, but i still have an unanswered question:

Its about the cpu cooler: i want to go for a air cooler like the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 or the be quiet! Pure Rock Slim but i am aware that they are slightly out of spec (too high) as the case is rated for a max cpu cooler height of 120mm.
The reason i am still asking is, because i read a review of this case that mentioned that although the specification is that the max cpu cooler height is 120mmm, they measured that ones up to 130mm fit in.

Could somebody with the case do me a little favour and measure if that is true or if indeed the 120mm are the maximum that can be fit inside.


----------



## Quadrider10

Hybrid 1080 Ti with 240mm CPU cooler in the air 240!


----------



## lonsor

getting pretty tired of the gpu size restriction of this case...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Hello, i am in the process of doing my first ( µATX) AM4 ryzen build with this case, but i still have an unanswered question:
> 
> Its about the cpu cooler: i want to go for a air cooler like the Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 or the be quiet! Pure Rock Slim but i am aware that they are slightly out of spec (too high) as the case is rated for a max cpu cooler height of 120mm.
> The reason i am still asking is, because i read a review of this case that mentioned that although the specification is that the max cpu cooler height is 120mmm, they measured that ones up to 130mm fit in.
> 
> Could somebody with the case do me a little favour and measure if that is true or if indeed the 120mm are the maximum that can be fit inside.


it is indeed 130mm... people are using the nh-u9s which has 125mm of height.


----------



## aliquis

Thank you very much, when i have finished my build (probably at the end of august) ill post some pictures and my experiences/impressions about the case/build to contribute something to the topic too.


----------



## reg66

i know you guys have some first class builds looking at the pics/specs, but i'd like to know...
i've built a fairly reasonable rig, albeit mobo and cpu getting on a bit, looks great and i'd like to add an Asus strix RX 560 or 1050 ti (on a budget). can't find any results on google to see if it/they will fit. can anyone tell me if:

A. the dimensions of gpu's include the full length of the mounting bracket, or
B. if the dimensions of gpu' s are taken from the edge of pci-e connector?

the card is more for aesthetics than anything! i don't game but do want to match my red/black theme. also, i have some fairly firm red cablemod extensions, so i'm looking at around 30mm right angle bend in cables between case door and gpu (30mm from visible part of connector with cable bend), so i'm wondering if would know if the heatpipes would clear and, the more likely problem, whether the cables will fit?

hope that makes sense!
cheers


----------



## Rokrad

How much does it push the side window?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Hybrid 1080 Ti with 240mm CPU cooler in the air 240!


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokrad*
> 
> How much does it push the side window?


A little bit. It still goes on


----------



## lonsor

Did you actually disassemble the GPU cooler to fit it in there?


----------



## alanthecelt

So far with my daughters build
will be making a platform for the res to sit on, and have to do a window mod to clear the gpu.. but its coming together


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Did you actually disassemble the GPU cooler to fit it in there?


Yup. Put the aio in the case then assembled the card


----------



## Setekh

Just bought mine!!
Arriving in 3~5 days.
I want to thank for this post existence and the awesome feedback people have been giving about the case, you guys are the reason that i bought it cus i was worried about my strix 1060 not fitting in.

I have a spec01 at the moment so compatibility wasnt a issue when i bought the gpu.
just need to figure out what i'll do about the cpu cooling, hyper 212x at the moment so i guess that wont fit XD


----------



## MisterG

Just to confirm since I'm about to buy a 1080ti myself, is that a 1080ti aorus xtreme? Can you close the side window panel?
I'm asking because I'm using a r9 380 nitro sapphire that is 12.6 cm wide and I now have to replace the side window... The Aorus is 14.2cm and it is fitting in there?

EDIT: Just saw that is an Aorus RX580. Seems that my only option for a 1080ti is the EVGA SC/SC2?


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterG*
> 
> Just to confirm since I'm about to buy a 1080ti myself, is that a 1080ti aorus xtreme? Can you close the side window panel?
> I'm asking because I'm using a r9 380 nitro sapphire that is 12.6 cm wide and I now have to replace the side window... The Aorus is 14.2cm and it is fitting in there?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw that is an Aorus RX580. Seems that my only option for a 1080ti is the EVGA SC/SC2?


Sc2 will fit along with the g1 gaming. Just not the extreme


----------



## Barefoot Bandit

Seems I'm a sucker for punishment, I'm just in the process of setting up a second rig with this case, a 6700K, with an Asus Gene VIII, and, from the looks of it, a GTX1080Ti G1 Gaming.

Currently using a Noctua NH-U9S for the new rig, and an NH-L12 for the existing one.

I may start thinking about custom water cooling at some stage, though it seems I have a lot to read over... I'll post a pic of the new build once It's finished up. Selling off a nice old 4790K system to fund the 1080Ti... The secondary rig was, actually, meant to be the 4790K with a Gene VII, but it ended up being easier to get hold of a Gene VIII and 6700K...

I'm curious as to any glass cover mods people may have done to increase room a touch...

Anyways, let the fun continue...

Z...


----------



## FeedThatHorse

Hello everyone, new user here. recently received an Air 240 from a friend. I really like the case and how small it is. However, I have a strix 1080, and while it barely fits in the case. I was thinking of modding the case to have the gpu sit vertically inside the case. I found the Mountain Mods2 PCI Modular IO bracket, and am wondering if anyone here has used it, and if t will fit in the rear 2x80mm fan slots?

I really want to keep this case, but I'm not too comfortable with how hot this side panel gets while I'm gaming.


----------



## Barefoot Bandit

So.. if one were to consider a custom loop for water cooling. Say, EK...

And one were to want to cool and i7 and, perhaps a 1080Ti (at a later stage....), Would an S kit be the way to go? Or will an L kit fit?

The answer is probably here somewhere, but it's a big thread...

Z...


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefoot Bandit*
> 
> So.. if one were to consider a custom loop for water cooling. Say, EK...
> 
> And one were to want to cool and i7 and, perhaps a 1080Ti (at a later stage....), Would an S kit be the way to go? Or will an L kit fit?
> 
> The answer is probably here somewhere, but it's a big thread...
> 
> Z...


I think you can fit all the way up to a P240 kit. Depends on the length of the GPU. Also, from my understanding the EK GPU block is a bit too tall and doesn't allow for the window panel to be closed properly, but then again I don't have an open-loop in my case.


----------



## Smithsonian7926

On Google you can use site:http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/. Helps navigating this undying thread quite a bit.


----------



## Barefoot Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> I think you can fit all the way up to a P240 kit. Depends on the length of the GPU. Also, from my understanding the EK GPU block is a bit too tall and doesn't allow for the window panel to be closed properly, but then again I don't have an open-loop in my case.


Oh wow, very handy info, thanks. I'd be quite happy to mod the window panel if it comes ot it - I have seen a few good ones already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithsonian7926*
> 
> On Google you can use site:http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/. Helps navigating this undying thread quite a bit.


Awesome tip, thank you









Z...


----------



## Ncmt2302

Hello,

I'm really interested into building a new PC with the Carbid Air 240 but I also want to buy this GPU :
http://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/10-series/kfa2-geforcer-gtx-1080-exoc.html

It says its dimensions are :
Dimensions(with Bracket): 296 x 144 x 43mm
Dimensions(without Bracket): 282 x 128 x 43mm

Do you know if it will fit in the case ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sumatra

Looks like my next case.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ncmt2302*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm really interested into building a new PC with the Carbid Air 240 but I also want to buy this GPU :
> http://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/10-series/kfa2-geforcer-gtx-1080-exoc.html
> 
> It says its dimensions are :
> Dimensions(with Bracket): 296 x 144 x 43mm
> Dimensions(without Bracket): 282 x 128 x 43mm
> 
> Do you know if it will fit in the case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


doesn't look like it will fit. max height is 130mm... this card's is 144mm.


----------



## Barefoot Bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ncmt2302*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm really interested into building a new PC with the Carbid Air 240 but I also want to buy this GPU :
> http://www.kfa2.com/kfa2/graphics-card/10-series/kfa2-geforcer-gtx-1080-exoc.html
> 
> It says its dimensions are :
> Dimensions(with Bracket): 296 x 144 x 43mm
> Dimensions(without Bracket): 282 x 128 x 43mm
> 
> Do you know if it will fit in the case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try the Galax GTX 1080TI EXOC-BK PCI-E, it'll fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galax*
> Dimensions(with Bracket): 281*124.3*41.5mm
> Dimensions(without Bracket): 267*111.2*38.6mm


Z...


----------



## goldenrat1o

I ended up having to remove the "mesh grates/filters" on the fan areas for airflow purposes. Thankfully Corsair doesn't make the process too painful and they can be put back. Doesn't look as good but temps significantly dropped in my case after doing so. Just by feeling the airflow with my hand I can tell a huge difference. The mesh was very restrictive.

Separately, I did run into the issue where heatpipes on my 970 are scratching against the windowed side of the case. It bothers me a bit but not enough to replace the card or modify it.


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenrat1o*
> 
> I ended up having to remove the "mesh grates/filters" on the fan areas for airflow purposes. Thankfully Corsair doesn't make the process too painful and they can be put back. Doesn't look as good but temps significantly dropped in my case after doing so. Just by feeling the airflow with my hand I can tell a huge difference. The mesh was very restrictive.
> 
> Separately, I did run into the issue where heatpipes on my 970 are scratching against the windowed side of the case. It bothers me a bit but not enough to replace the card or modify it.


What were your temps before and after removing?
The room temperature here can be a little hot at times but I don't have any temps issues in my Air 240. I have a 1070 at 72c and i5 6600K at 50c, both air cooled. Using 3 Corsair ML120's for case fans, really silent even under load.

I did cut out a piece of the plastic mesh for the exhaust fan though. Actually I wish this case came with the very fine kind mesh filters typically found in cases like Fractal Design's as I am very OCD about dust near my electronics (so much that I clean my desk every day and put a plastic bag over my computers when I am done using them).


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldenrat1o*
> 
> I ended up having to remove the "mesh grates/filters" on the fan areas for airflow purposes. Thankfully Corsair doesn't make the process too painful and they can be put back. Doesn't look as good but temps significantly dropped in my case after doing so. Just by feeling the airflow with my hand I can tell a huge difference. The mesh was very restrictive.
> 
> Separately, I did run into the issue where heatpipes on my 970 are scratching against the windowed side of the case. It bothers me a bit but not enough to replace the card or modify it.


Yeah, those filters are *****. I removed the top one because there was some noisy turbulence (I've heard ppl has gotten away with it placing a plastic sheet or cardboard on the part not covered by the fan to prevent air to rebound back into the case). I kept the intake one, mostly because I don't want to have to clean the dust up and I'm not OC'ing so need for lower temps.


----------



## LocutusH

I see dust filtering is on topic again... just as a tip, i am using this method since years, and its working nice. Keeps the interior clean, and the GT's can handle the restriction very well, and silent.


----------



## goldenrat1o

My GPU (970) temps didn't really change much, maybe 2-3C drop (73 down to 70-71) under load. I only have one front intake fan (and not one pulling into the GPU atm) because I just had a fan die recently, but since temps have still been fine (and I'm low on money atm) I haven't bothered. It died before I took the mesh out. If I replaced it I'd probably see a bigger drop on GPU

My CPU temps were affected far more (by the dual 120mm exhaust out of the top) and dropped from 68-72C load down to like 55-60C load with intel's stock cooler on the CPU (i5-6600)

I get plenty of dust in my system even *with* the filters/mesh so I have to clean it out either way. I just deal with it.

My temps in the first place were stable and reasonable (a bit warm on CPU) but I just was surprised at how much restriction the mesh puts on the air throughput and I have this obsession with efficiency that drives me to make unnecessary changes. I like seeing the lower temps even if the higher ones were safe


----------



## Andez90

Hi all!
I ordered my air 240 earlier today.
I have ordered a rx vega 64 and Gigabyte B350 GA-AB350M-Gaming 3
Now i'm thinking about how i should water cool it. It will be my first custom loop and i am thinking about if its possible to fit more than a 240 rad? And any suggestion on reservoir and pump?
And how big psu should i get?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Question:

I need to put a hard drive in this case for my friend. Currently has an SSD.

I am thinking because of the CPU power cable, it's going to be hard to put the hard drive cage back in where it is supposed to go. Am I better off getting a 2.5" hard drive (for laptops) and installing it into the SSD cage?

I haven't actually opened it up yet. Is there enough clearance with the CPU power cable to reinstall the hard drive cage making this a non-issue?

Thanks. Just needed to expand the storage from the single SSD in there currently.


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Question:
> 
> I need to put a hard drive in this case for my friend. Currently has an SSD.
> 
> I am thinking because of the CPU power cable, it's going to be hard to put the hard drive cage back in where it is supposed to go. Am I better off getting a 2.5" hard drive (for laptops) and installing it into the SSD cage?
> 
> I haven't actually opened it up yet. Is there enough clearance with the CPU power cable to reinstall the hard drive cage making this a non-issue?
> 
> Thanks. Just needed to expand the storage from the single SSD in there currently.


There really is an issue with the hard drive cage. It completely covers the CPU cable hole. I had to bend my 3.5 HDD cage to be able to fit the cpu cable through that hole and use a 3.5 hdd drive. You would have to do the same if you wanna use both at the same time, unless your psu cables are flat.
Another issue with this case and 3.5inch drives is that they can overheat since there's no ventilation in that side.
I also have one ssd and one 2.5 inch hdd and those run nice and cool.


----------



## lonsor

why aren't you using the top front grommeted hole?


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> why aren't you using the top front grommeted hole?


Then I would have an ugly cable running across my mobo.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> Then I would have an ugly cable running across my mobo.[/quote
> 
> Can't you hide it behind the top-mounted fan?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> There really is an issue with the hard drive cage. It completely covers the CPU cable hole. I had to bend my 3.5 HDD cage to be able to fit the cpu cable through that hole and use a 3.5 hdd drive. You would have to do the same if you wanna use both at the same time, unless your psu cables are flat.
> Another issue with this case and 3.5inch drives is that they can overheat since there's no ventilation in that side.
> I also have one ssd and one 2.5 inch hdd and those run nice and cool.


Thanks. Guess I'll look for a 2.5" hard drive then.


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> Then I would have an ugly cable running across my mobo.[/quote
> 
> Can't you hide it behind the top-mounted fan?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I think that might be possible.
Click to expand...


----------



## azaza

After few changes of my rig
now i need sleeved cables!
Someone recommends adding/changing something?


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azaza*
> 
> After few changes of my rig
> now i need sleeved cables!
> Someone recommends adding/changing something?


nah it's perfect... maybe some leds...


----------



## KingNoName

So I managed to fit my hybrid 980ti inside this case while also having a 140mm AIO in the front. Don't ask me why the 140mm, long story. Sidepanel was the worst, followed by getting the hybrid tubes to not destroy my one ram stick while also not fighting my AIO ones. Used slightly longer screws to make the 140mm to sit nicely, but it had to have a slight distance from the front to get the sidepanel on. Used a different method to get it to sit still on the other side.


----------



## tailinsei

Hi everyone !

I plan to buy a new computer and i want this case so much ! But i want a GTX 1080 too and i see there are a lot of troubles to fit it into the case.

So i ask you which 1080 fit in this case ? I think i will go with *gigabyte 1080 G1 Gaming* what do you think ?

Thank you !


----------



## alanthecelt

well its coming together
my daughter is happy with it.. but its a bit messy for me especially the cpu to res run...


----------



## alanthecelt

swapped the ins and outs on the cpu block, and spaced hte res connection a bit better to get a horizontal connection
changed the lower gpu connection to a more pleasing curve


----------



## cdavidsson

Just figured I'd share my 240 build.. I really love this case!
I only wish the main chamber was a tiny bit wider, and the window could be more scratch resistant.. oh well.. read more about it here: cdavidsson.com


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdavidsson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured I'd share my 240 build.. I really love this case!
> I only wish the main chamber was a tiny bit wider, and the window could be more scratch resistant.. oh well.. read more about it here: cdavidsson.com


Looks great. And yes this window scratches so easily.


----------



## FreddyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdavidsson*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just figured I'd share my 240 build.. I really love this case!
> I only wish the main chamber was a tiny bit wider, and the window could be more scratch resistant.. oh well.. read more about it here: cdavidsson.com


Looks nice
I ordered my air 240 2 days ago and I would like to build a similar setup like yours with a ryzen 5 1600 and the mortar mainboard.
Have you tried with the stock cooler instead of the h100i?
And if, can you say something about the temperatures?


----------



## Lord Fuddle

Hi, I'm looking into building a new system. I have selected most of the components and looking forward to getting it all ordered. The only thing that is making me slightly nervous is the graphics card. I'm sure this has been answered before but I'm unsure as to the maximum card size I can fit in. I will be installing a Corsair Hydro 100i V2.

The card that I'm drawn towards is the Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6 gig version. On the website it says the dimensions are 278mm x 114mm x 40mm, can anyone confirm if this will fit. Also if anyone feels this is a bad card to go for please let me know.

Also with the Hydro 100i, am I better off having the fans push the air from the outside through the radiator, or am I better of having the radiator first then sucking the air in. I was thinking about doing both (push, pull) but I thought this would make fitting a graphics card even more difficult.

I was hoping to add one 3.5" hard drive but I see that there have been overheating issues with this. Don't really want to go with 2.5" as it is slower at 5400rpm. Please note I will be using a solid state for the operating system.

Many thanks, any help will be gratefully received.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Fuddle*
> 
> Hi, I'm looking into building a new system. I have selected most of the components and looking forward to getting it all ordered. The only thing that is making me slightly nervous is the graphics card. I'm sure this has been answered before but I'm unsure as to the maximum card size I can fit in. I will be installing a Corsair Hydro 100i V2.
> 
> The card that I'm drawn towards is the Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6 gig version. On the website it says the dimensions are 278mm x 114mm x 40mm, can anyone confirm if this will fit. Also if anyone feels this is a bad card to go for please let me know.
> 
> Also with the Hydro 100i, am I better off having the fans push the air from the outside through the radiator, or am I better of having the radiator first then sucking the air in. I was thinking about doing both (push, pull) but I thought this would make fitting a graphics card even more difficult.
> 
> I was hoping to add one 3.5" hard drive but I see that there have been overheating issues with this. Don't really want to go with 2.5" as it is slower at 5400rpm. Please note I will be using a solid state for the operating system.
> 
> Many thanks, any help will be gratefully received.


Yes, the G1 will fit.
No, the H100i will probably not fit, with push-pull, but thats not necessary anyways. I would not even go 240 radiator, since it will block all the fresh air you could get trough the front.
And no, there are not just 5400rpm 2.5" drives. You can get 7200rpm too. But if you need a fast drive, you have to get ssd. There is no point in comparing hdd speeds from 5400vs7200rpm, since both are VERY slow compared to an ssd.


----------



## j-s-w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j-s-w*
> 
> Computer went bang in a cloud of smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job I haven't got round to buying a Graphics card yet lol


Made some changes

__
https://flic.kr/p/YLTgcw


__
https://flic.kr/p/YLTgcw
 by Bryan OHara, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/YLTfU7


__
https://flic.kr/p/YLTfU7
 by Bryan OHara, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/YLWRuN


__
https://flic.kr/p/YLWRuN
 by Bryan OHara, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/YNvgMm


__
https://flic.kr/p/YNvgMm
 by Bryan OHara, on Flickr


----------



## Aze007

Hi everyone, I got this case for few days now. Got problem with GPU temperatures.

Ryzen 1700 CPU with 240mm AiO cooler on front, takingcold air from outside and dropping it inside.

There is also 120mm fan on top taking hot air out and 120mm fan on bottom taking cold air in.

The GPU is GTX 1080 SC from EVGA.

When case is open temps are around 69 running fairly quiet. When case is closed temps going over 82 and it is loud like an air jet.

There is a definitely problem with air flow.

What would u suggest?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aze007*
> 
> Hi everyone, I got this case for few days now. Got problem with GPU temperatures.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 CPU with 240mm AiO cooler on front, takingcold air from outside and dropping it inside.
> 
> There is also 120mm fan on top taking hot air out and 120mm fan on bottom taking cold air in.
> 
> The GPU is GTX 1080 SC from EVGA.
> 
> When case is open temps are around 69 running fairly quiet. When case is closed temps going over 82 and it is loud like an air jet.
> 
> There is a definitely problem with air flow.
> 
> What would u suggest?


Get rid of the 240 rad in the front. Thats the only place, where you can get fresh cold air effectively, and currently now you are blocking and heating it up.


----------



## lonsor

Welcome to the Air 240 owners' club. The air filters issue strikes again. Drop/replace the case dust filters and you should be ok. This has been discussed at eternum in this thread (the other 2 things being gpu height and vibration of the top fan/filter/mesh).
This has nothing to do with the placement of the rad.The temp of the air doesn't change drastically (if at all) with an intake rad cooling the cpu.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Welcome to the Air 240 owners' club. The air filters issue strikes again. Drop/replace the case dust filters and you should be ok. This has been discussed at eternum in this thread (the other 2 things being gpu height and vibration of the top fan/filter/mesh).
> This has nothing to do with the placement of the rad.The temp of the air doesn't change drastically (if at all) with an intake rad cooling the cpu.


If it works, it will heat up the air. Thats how water coolers work. It has to give its heat to the air flowing trough, otherwise it would not have any sense.


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aze007*
> 
> Hi everyone, I got this case for few days now. Got problem with GPU temperatures.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 CPU with 240mm AiO cooler on front, takingcold air from outside and dropping it inside.
> 
> There is also 120mm fan on top taking hot air out and 120mm fan on bottom taking cold air in.
> 
> The GPU is GTX 1080 SC from EVGA.
> 
> When case is open temps are around 69 running fairly quiet. When case is closed temps going over 82 and it is loud like an air jet.
> 
> There is a definitely problem with air flow.
> 
> What would u suggest?


If you have a MiniITX mobo, mount some fans below the GPU then turn the case over so the window panel is facing up then you'll have a unobstructed direct intake for your GPU.
Or swap out the AIO for something else.


----------



## j-s-w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aze007*
> 
> Hi everyone, I got this case for few days now. Got problem with GPU temperatures.
> 
> Ryzen 1700 CPU with 240mm AiO cooler on front, takingcold air from outside and dropping it inside.
> 
> There is also 120mm fan on top taking hot air out and 120mm fan on bottom taking cold air in.
> 
> The GPU is GTX 1080 SC from EVGA.
> 
> When case is open temps are around 69 running fairly quiet. When case is closed temps going over 82 and it is loud like an air jet.
> 
> There is a definitely problem with air flow.
> 
> What would u suggest?


Have you got 1 or 2 fans on top and bottom? Should be 2

Also put to 80mm fans on the back expelling air out.


__
https://flic.kr/p/YBAkus


__
https://flic.kr/p/YBAkus
 by Bryan OHara, on Flickr


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> If it works, it will heat up the air. Thats how water coolers work. It has to give its heat to the air flowing trough, otherwise it would not have any sense.


Water temps barely exceed 30ºC at load... the GPU is likely to heat the air inside a lot more. Just watch Jayz's video about the topic.


----------



## VZOK

Hello Guys

I wanted to ask, if I can Crossfire 2 x Radeon RX Vega 64 8G, 8192 MB HBM2 in this case?

- https://www.caseking.de/msi-radeon-rx-vega-64-8g-8192-mb-hbm2-gcmc-189.html#tech_specs

Mainboard I will use for the build is the ASUS MAXIMUS VIII GENE (LGA 1151, Intel Z170, mATX)

Thanks.


----------



## Andez90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VZOK*
> 
> Hello Guys
> 
> I wanted to ask, if I can Crossfire 2 x Radeon RX Vega 64 8G, 8192 MB HBM2 in this case?
> 
> - https://www.caseking.de/msi-radeon-rx-vega-64-8g-8192-mb-hbm2-gcmc-189.html#tech_specs
> 
> Mainboard I will use for the build is the ASUS MAXIMUS VIII GENE (LGA 1151, Intel Z170, mATX)
> 
> Thanks.


You have the space but the question is about the heat.
I can tell you that te water block from EKWB will need some modifikation since the card gets a bit to wide.
Using two AIO cards will probably be a problem too since fitting two 120mm rads will be quite hard.


----------



## VZOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andez90*
> 
> You have the space but the question is about the heat.
> I can tell you that te water block from EKWB will need some modifikation since the card gets a bit to wide.
> Using two AIO cards will probably be a problem too since fitting two 120mm rads will be quite hard.


Thanks for your answer!

I will / would like to use a Corsair AIO, the 240MM one in front.

Cards will be reference, not water cooled









Hope it would fit! I saw someone with 2 x 1070 or 1080 Strix and the 240MM Corsair AIO in the front. That should be possible then, right?

Thanks.


----------



## Andez90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VZOK*
> 
> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> I will / would like to use a Corsair AIO, the 240MM one in front.
> 
> Cards will be reference, not water cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it would fit! I saw someone with 2 x 1070 or 1080 Strix and the 240MM Corsair AIO in the front. That should be possible then, right?
> 
> Thanks.




This is my rx vega sapphire Limited edition and a ek preformace 240mm rad ?


----------



## cdavidsson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreddyW*
> 
> Looks nice
> I ordered my air 240 2 days ago and I would like to build a similar setup like yours with a ryzen 5 1600 and the mortar mainboard.
> Have you tried with the stock cooler instead of the h100i?
> And if, can you say something about the temperatures?


Sorry but no, haven't even taken the stock cooler out of the box so I wouldn't know how it would do temperature wise although I am guessing that it would be just fine, I see no reason it shouldn't be.


----------



## VZOK

Awesome! Love the looks of it!


----------



## Yolda

Hello everyone,

Just bought the case and all pieces for a rizen build. Didn t start building yet. I got the MSI Core Frozr L as a CPU cooler. Should I be better off with a corsair watercooler noise-wise ? I m not really interested in OC, I m really aiming to get the noise level down.

Should I also consider buying other fans then those provided with the case ?

Thanks for your support !


----------



## alanthecelt

little bit gutted
somehow broke the lovely z97 board (shorted +5v usb to ground on the usb 3 header) before id finished the build for my daughter
so.. had to wangle a cheap board.. grabbed an asrock b85 board
obviously... nothing lines up at all now.. .so had to tweak a few things, doesnt look as pretty now, the cpu to pump bend is pushing the pump over a little etc etc
but its done, and not spending anymore
need to throw her hard drives in and fix the install and its all hers


----------



## Andez90

Starting to take shape ?
A question do i need to fill the reservoir more or is it okej to habe it only half filled? Since i will have to disassemble it a bit to totally fill it ?


----------



## Yolda

update : MSI frozr L doesn t fit !

I bought and installed Noctua nh-l9x65 se-am4, I ll update you with my impressions on the noise


----------



## gradyhawks

Got my hands on a well priced EK-KIT S240 and have already bought some extra fittings (a 90 degrees, some 45's) to try and make it look as good as possible but am struggling to figure out how to get the 100 SPC-60 pump/res fitted so I can keep it at the front.

This is just a CPU look (for now!). Every AIO I have had has been loud as anything, so hoping this works but please ignore any bad "routes" that my WC is going through, not entirely sure what the rules are but the EK instruction book said it didnt matter. This is what I am trying to do



Red is the pump/res, the blue is the CPU and the green is the 240 rad. I've not found anyone that has put the res in the front with the same pump as me yet, I'm sure there is a reason why! But I don't want the pump round the back, want it on show it was expensive enough! It goes Pump -> Rad -> CPU -> Pump, I figured thats okay.

*The Question:* How... do I get my res/pump to sit there? Behind it is a 80mm fan vent and I cannot find anything to fit the thing above where my gpu sit. Also, is this just a bad idea? Or is it only bad because I cannot find a fitting...

EDIT: Is it a good idea to stick in a quick release as well? Going to cost me around £35 to get one in but it's going to save serious headaches when I extend the loop, right, in terms of draining?


----------



## alanthecelt

Dont waste your money on a quick release... IMHO
I do put a drain,fill in , you can use any tee piece or spare fitting if it is in a useful place, ie an extra pump outlet or gpu connection...
To get the pump to sit there you can most likely drill some holes for the pump bracket to make it sit there, although you will need to physically check the space above the board and cpu block in that region
theres a whole load more space to the top right however


----------



## gradyhawks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alanthecelt*
> 
> Dont waste your money on a quick release... IMHO
> I do put a drain,fill in , you can use any tee piece or spare fitting if it is in a useful place, ie an extra pump outlet or gpu connection...
> To get the pump to sit there you can most likely drill some holes for the pump bracket to make it sit there, although you will need to physically check the space above the board and cpu block in that region
> theres a whole load more space to the top right however


The thing didn't come with a pump bracket, is there a specific one I need to get it to fit?

Reason for not wanting it at the top right was that it would mean its directly in front of the rad. Plus with a right angle, and 2 extenders I'm able to fit the CPU block directly to the pump/res without tubing. Plus I've already done some of the tubing, haha.

Pump doesn't have another outlet at all, to be honest, when the time comes to redo the loop and add the GPU under it, I'll possibly have had to change mobo's and cpu anyway. I know you are supposed to clean the loop every 6 months ... but sod that.


----------



## Andez90

There is supposed to be a fan mount for 120 fans i think? in the P240 kit there is an angled 120mm fan fighting for the res/pump but i don't know how much smaler the pump/res for the S240kit is compared to the P240 one. i have a hard time to find a good spot in the front so i mounted mine in the back as you can see in the images i posted earlier.

I mounted a ek-af t-splitter together with a ek-af extender m-m and ek-af ball valve to be able to be able to empty the system.


----------



## gradyhawks

Yes, I can get a fitting to be able to fit the pump on the front rad.

Whats the general conensus about fitting your pump/rad on the front with all that hot air going onto it? Should I have it so the fans attached to the front rad are push instead of pull? And reverse the way I was going to have the fans? Air comes in back and bottom of the case, gets pushed out the top and front?

Or is having air coming in the front, over the rad and then over the pump/res not really an issue? If it is an issue, I do have room to fit a small 120mm rad at the top left of the case to compensate.

Desperate to have the pump on the front of the case!

EDIT: This "works" right?


----------



## alanthecelt

on the two LC builds i have done, my own and my daughters 240 in this thread
the pump and res sits in front of the rad, ok possibly not optimal but on the grand scale of sucking air through a front panel, dust filter, then pushing it through a radiator.. passing around a pump res spaced away from the radiator would have minimal negative effect

EK (it is ek right?) do a universal bracket to allow easier mounting on 120 and 140 (i think) fan mounts

if you go with that layout... you could put a tee at the radiator port and run it up to the top of the case (under the plastic cover.. if you like.. that way its the highest point, and to drain, you can just flip the case

consider how your tubing will go if you put a gpu feed in however... in my mind.. having the radiator ports at the bottom is easier for that/


----------



## Vegeto

Hi
I have a question, GTX 1080 Palit Super JetStream and GTX 1080 Gigabyte Aorus is compatible with Carbide Air 240? (I use in front H100i V2)
Will the panel close?
Thank You for help.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegeto*
> 
> Hi
> I have a question, GTX 1080 Palit Super JetStream and GTX 1080 Gigabyte Aorus is compatible with Carbide Air 240? (I use in front H100i V2)
> Will the panel close?
> Thank You for help.


No, and no.


----------



## aepseidhe

Hi, I have spare Carbide Air 240 and I'm thinking about moving my WS. My question is if I will be able to put H115i or Cooler Master Liquid Pro 280 on the top/bottom of the case?
(Both are 2x140mm, 313mm length aio)

I ask due to this article:

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart

Thanks for the help !


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> Hi, I have spare Carbide Air 240 and I'm thinking about moving my WS. My question is if I will be able to put H115i or Cooler Master Liquid Pro 280 on the top/bottom of the case?
> (Both are 2x140mm, 313mm length aio)
> 
> I ask due to this article:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2015/april/corsair-hydro-series-cpu-cooler-decoder-ring-and-case-compatibility-chart
> 
> Thanks for the help !


Taken from their site:
Quote:


> The Air 240 has pre-spaced holes for 240mm radiators on the top, bottom, and front. If you're using a Mini-ITX motherboard, you can add both front and bottom 240mm radiators. If you're using a MicroATX motherboard with dual GPUs, you can install a front 240mm radiator.
> Fan Mount Locations:
> Front: 2 x 120mm
> Top: 2 x 120mm
> Bottom: 2 x 120mm
> Rear: 2 x 80mm
> Side: 1 x 120mm


Don't know why it says so in your link , but I don't think that you'll be able to put a 280 AIO in there


----------



## ThillyGooth

Hey Guys,

Long time lurker, first time poster. I've been seeing some great builds and even greater advice from the entire community and wanted to reach out for some input.

Don't adjust your monitors, yes, my Air 240 is inverted (upside down). Due to length of the DeepCool Captain EX 240 rad lines, I have no choice but to use a Push/Pull config and mount it with the hoses coming from the top of the case. That being said, as you can see, I have fans right underneath the GPU. Would it be best to have those in a Push Config to exhaust air since it's now the "top" of the case? Thoughts?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sorig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThillyGooth*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I've been seeing some great builds and even greater advice from the entire community and wanted to reach out for some input.
> 
> Don't adjust your monitors, yes, my Air 240 is inverted (upside down). Due to length of the DeepCool Captain EX 240 rad lines, I have no choice but to use a Push/Pull config and mount it with the hoses coming from the top of the case. That being said, as you can see, I have fans right underneath the GPU. Would it be best to have those in a Push Config to exhaust air since it's now the "top" of the case? Thoughts?? Thanks in advance!


With your current config the GPU fans and the top exhaust fans are fighting for airflow. They're pulling in opposites.
Flip the the fans so they're pulling in air, in the same direction the GPU's fans are. Add some 80mm on the rear as exhausts.


----------



## ThillyGooth

Thanks for the reply, Sorig! I was thinking about doing that. My concern was with the notorious noise that 80mm fans make =(...have any suggestions for good ones to use? If that's the proper solution, I guess that's a sacrifice I need to make to ensure a properly cooled/air flow build.


----------



## aepseidhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Taken from their site:
> Don't know why it says so in your link , but I don't think that you'll be able to put a 280 AIO in there


I just checked and radiator itself will fit there. Could anyone check the distance between mounting part (upper) and top of the motherboard?

Maybe it would fit with slim fans.

Thanks! I like this case alot


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> I just checked and radiator itself will fit there.


As I said before,there are 2X120mm fan mounts on the top,bottom ,and on the front..So even if your radiator dimensions allow you to put it on top,unless I'm missing something,I cannot see anyway for you to mount it there..

If you have a mini ITX m/b,and depending on your GPU's length , you can put something like the h100i on front,on the top and on the bottom..Otherwise if you're planning on a mATX build,front and top are your only options but not with the h115i..


----------



## aepseidhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> As I said before,there are 2X120mm fan mounts on the top,bottom ,and on the front..So even if your radiator dimensions allow you to put it on top,unless I'm missing something,I cannot see anyway for you to mount it there..
> 
> If you have a mini ITX m/b,and depending on your GPU's length , you can put something like the h100i on front,on the top and on the bottom..Otherwise if you're planning on a mATX build,front and top are your only options but not with the h115i..


Hi mAs81, I have checked available space (legnth / width) of Cooler Master Liquid Master 280 and it will fit there (and has mounting holes like 240mm cooler - did not check h115i yet as it's used in my 24/7 server) but not sure where matx/itx mobo would end. So I would like to get information what max thickness is available on the upper part of the case.


----------



## Andez90

@aepseidhe As mentioned before there is two 120mm fan mounts! To mount a 280 radiator is just rediculus i had a struggle to fit my 240mm ek professional radiator.
And if you manage to get it there you will mot have any mountings alined and the fan is also not fitted for the place so you will probobly not gain any extra cooling capability from the 280 rad. And the only good place to mount it is in the front where you probobly have space for push and pull config if you dont have a worry long gpu.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> Hi mAs81, I have checked available space (legnth / width) of Cooler Master Liquid Master 280 and it will fit there (and has mounting holes like 240mm cooler - did not check h115i yet as it's used in my 24/7 server) but not sure where matx/itx mobo would end. So I would like to get information what max thickness is available on the upper part of the case.


I don't have a watercooler in my case,so I cannot give you the exact dimensions but most watercooler radiators(240 & 280) have 27mm thickness and the fans are usually 25mm..

So that's your clearance..If you can find a thicker rad and slimmer fans , go for it..

What I'm trying to say is that since there are 120mm fan mounts on the case,putting a radiator with 140mm fan mounting holes is going to be difficult - at least to occupy all the fan holes,if any..

A 280mm radiator cannot have the same mounting holes as a 240 one..Take a look at the fan dimensions.On the 280 rad the fans are 140 x 140 x 25 mm and on the 240 the fans are 120mm x 120mm x 25mm..

Get a 240 rad watercooler and call it a day..Then you can have it on top,and-as I said before-on the front with two pairs of fans in push/pull,if your gpu length allows it.


----------



## aepseidhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I don't have a watercooler in my case,so I cannot give you the exact dimensions but most watercooler radiators(240 & 280) have 27mm thickness and the fans are usually 25mm..
> 
> So that's your clearance..If you can find a thicker rad and slimmer fans , go for it..
> 
> What I'm trying to say is that since there are 120mm fan mounts on the case,putting a radiator with 140mm fan mounting holes is going to be difficult - at least to occupy all the fan holes,if any..
> 
> A 280mm radiator cannot have the same mounting holes as a 240 one..Take a look at the fan dimensions.On the 280 rad the fans are 140 x 140 x 25 mm and on the 240 the fans are 120mm x 120mm x 25mm..
> 
> Get a 240 rad watercooler and call it a day..Then you can have it on top,and-as I said before-on the front with two pairs of fans in push/pull,if your gpu length allows it.


Hey, yeah
just checked it, radiator (280) without fans would fit flawless (at least Cooler Master with mounting for 120mm) but radiatior plus SLIM fans => 27+13mm = 40mm is 7-8mm too much with motherboard.
Only way would be to leave only one fan which would be stupid








and the GPU ... I have Asus Strix 980 GTX which would fit length wise: 28.86 cm
but width is like ... 13.44cm and to make it work I would need to cut some case part









Will sell either case or one of the coolers and this will decide the faith of the case









Thanks for the input


----------



## fr1ng

Hey guys - I'm about to pull the trigger on my first build.

Parts are below!

Any feedback on this?

I've done a lot of research and seems the EVGA 1080 TI SC2 should fit, with the h100i.

Hoping it should all be cool enough.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core Processor ($549.00 @ Umart)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair - H100i v2 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($139.00 @ PLE Computers)
*Motherboard:* MSI - Z370M GAMING PRO AC Micro ATX LGA1151 Motherboard ($277.20 @ Skycomp Technology)
*Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($239.00 @ Scorptec)
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($295.00 @ Shopping Express)
*Storage:* Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($105.00 @ Storm Computers)
*Video Card:* EVGA - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB SC2 Video Card ($1099.00 @ Umart)
*Case:* Corsair - Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($124.00 @ Shopping Express)
*Power Supply:* EVGA - SuperNOVA G2 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.00 @ IJK)
*Case Fan:* Corsair - Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($32.00 @ Shopping Express)
*Total:* $3008.20
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-10-22 15:57 AEDT+1100_


----------



## sai86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThillyGooth*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Sorig! I was thinking about doing that. My concern was with the notorious noise that 80mm fans make =(...have any suggestions for good ones to use? If that's the proper solution, I guess that's a sacrifice I need to make to ensure a properly cooled/air flow build.


You can go either the superb Noctua 80mm (the ugly color version or redux). OR the Arctic 80mm.
I used each from Noctua & Arctic as 80mm intake and I can tell you its freaking silent as advertise. and Noctua include a Low-Power/RPM cable as well.
https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/arctic-f8-pwm.html


----------



## j-s-w

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan X2 - 80mm


----------



## lonsor

Nice rig
Instead of the sp120, I suggest you get 3x ml120 (2 for the rad and 1 for the top exhaust). Trust me on this one... they even have some with leds.

I wouldn't bother getting 80mm fans, and if I did i'd get cheap black ones, like the coolermaster.

I would suggest you get a mini-itx board... you could rebuild in a lot more cases.
Imho, matx is not really worth it if you think about its size, a lot less choices than atx but not a lot smaller. It would also allow a better fit for the h100i.

Get faster ram... 3200MHz is the sweet spot but it seems a bit expensive to me .... I believe 3400 - 3600 might be more interesting now that all ram is overpriced.

If you need to cut corners, you can go with a 650 PSU... imho 750w is ok tho, a bit overkill unless you plan to sli.... evga g3 is a great choice cuz of the 10-yr warranty.

I'm not sure if I would recommend a h100i v2 for this case. It would probably be a good idea to check the thread to see some alternatives. The tubes are a bit long and too rigid and pressure the panel.
I have a h100i v2, but I was running an h60 most of the time because of this, but then again, I'm not sure if I would recommend the h60, at least not at full price and specially not in your case... but again, that's me...cuz i got bored with oc'ing.


----------



## fr1ng

Thanks for the insight, good feedback.

I'm gonna go matx, mainly because the boards are better for coffee lake. I also just feel more comfortable building around a bigger mobo.

I will get better ram, looking at 3200.

Now the h100i v2 is probably the thing I'm most unsure about.. I'm gonna do some more research into the Noctua air CPU coolers, and try and work out the pros and cons. I think the h100i looks cooler (pun intended), but if it's going to be noisey and very difficult to install, then I'd prefer to air cool. I'll see which Noctua coolers will fit in this case.

I'm looking at the Noctua U9S vs D9L for CPU cooling. These 2 seem to get a lot of recommendations in this thread. I assume they perform similarly.. anyone have any advice on which one is best?

Think I'm leading for the D9L. http://www.pcgamers.net.au/index.php/categories/item/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers?showall=1


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr1ng*
> 
> Thanks for the insight, good feedback.
> 
> I'm gonna go matx, mainly because the boards are better for coffee lake. I also just feel more comfortable building around a bigger mobo.
> 
> I will get better ram, looking at 3200.
> 
> Now the h100i v2 is probably the thing I'm most unsure about.. I'm gonna do some more research into the Noctua air CPU coolers, and try and work out the pros and cons. I think the h100i looks cooler (pun intended), but if it's going to be noisey and very difficult to install, then I'd prefer to air cool. I'll see which Noctua coolers will fit in this case.
> 
> I'm looking at the Noctua U9S vs D9L for CPU cooling. These 2 seem to get a lot of recommendations in this thread. I assume they perform similarly.. anyone have any advice on which one is best?
> 
> Think I'm leading for the D9L. http://www.pcgamers.net.au/index.php/categories/item/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers/451-reviewed-noctua-nh-d9l-nh-u9s-92mm-coolers?showall=1


The h100i v2 isn't really loud, at least it's unnoticeable in my case (I replaced the fans with ml120 pros)... the only annoyance are the big black thick and stiff tubes. I would take a look at the alphacool and swiftech coolers because of the pump being better or even at an open loop just for the lulz.

As for air cooling, you get the peace of mind of not having water inside your pc (they do have a pretty decent warranty tho, and will replace components if it leaks)... from what I've read the U9S performs a little better than the D9L (I have the d9l myself but i don't wanna feel i'm losing money on the h100i ... i don't care about sunk costs)...

I will insist on the recommendation that you replace the case fans, specially the top one, for pwm fans with some kind of rubber vibration absorber.


----------



## non-serviam

Hey guys.
Quick question.

Will I be able to fit two 240mm rads with a micro (not mini) ITX motherboard if I populate only the first PCIE slot?
If not, then could I fit a 240mm rad in the front and one 120mm on the PSU compartment (and how thick) ?

I will be putting a 7900X and a TItan X Pascal with custom water cooling, so I need at least a 360mm rad. Also the only mini ITX X299 motherboard is almost double the price than other good micro ITX solutions, plus I probably would be needing the custom CPU water block that they sell (which is ugly, but the mobo does not even have any cooling for the VRMs without it).


----------



## fr1ng

The h100i still looks awesome! And seems to achieve similar cooling and may be slightly louder.

I think having the Noctua U9S/D9L just makes the whole thing more maintainable.. looks like it'd be a pain in the ass dealing with those tubes, even if they do look awesome.

The fans from the Noctua's look like someone who had bad taste in the 70's though.. what's up with that colour scheme :|

I'm probably gonna get some QE Corsair fans for the case. 2 intakes at the front, 1 exhaust at the top.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *non-serviam*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Quick question.
> 
> Will I be able to fit two 240mm rads with a micro (not mini) ITX motherboard if I populate only the first PCIE slot?
> If not, then could I fit a 240mm rad in the front and one 120mm on the PSU compartment (and how thick) ?
> 
> I will be putting a 7900X and a TItan X Pascal with custom water cooling, so I need at least a 360mm rad. Also the only mini ITX X299 motherboard is almost double the price than other good micro ITX solutions, plus I probably would be needing the custom CPU water block that they sell (which is ugly, but the mobo does not even have any cooling for the VRMs without it).


Micro-ATX and Mini-ITX... no such thing as micro-itx.

not at the bottom, the cables from the chassis and some of the mobo chips/ports will block any possibility to put 120mm fans in there, even more if it's a radiator + fans.
You can fit a 240mm rad in the front (I think up to 5cm thick, but i'd probably get something like 38mm thick like the EKWB PE240) and a 120mm in the back compartment (not sure on the thickness).
I think you can also fit a 120mm rad + fan on top if you have low profile ram but i'm not sure (don't quote me on that one tho).
You can also mod/cut the back to accommodate a 240mm rad and fan.
Finally you can mod the top of the case to install a radiator on the outside (which looks absolutely ridiculous).

PS: That a pretty mean build you got there... not sure if this is the right case for it.


----------



## non-serviam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonsor*
> 
> Micro-ATX and Mini-ITX... no such thing as micro-itx.
> 
> PS: That a pretty mean build you got there... not sure if this is the right case for it.


Sorry, I misspelled that.

I am looking for something small and beautiful, and the Air 240 is the best small factor case for my tastings. Furthermore, it has easy access to 3x 3.5' HDDs which I will be using as a RAID-Z in FreeNAS (in a VM or set it up with KVM, I have not decided yet). This is why I am trying to find a solution here.

I also have already a Magnum STH10, a Lian Li PC-343B and a QNAP-like rig, so if I go for a bigger one my wife would probably kill me!









//EDIT: Is there enough clearance for an EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 with a watercooled GPU in the first PCIE slot?


----------



## z8fv

This case is really great. I've just ordered some be quiet fans to replace the ones that came with it since they're super loud.

My only issue is that the hard drives get EXTREMELY hot. With no fan in the back chamber my hard drives were hitting the mid 50 degrees celcius mark (I do use all three slots, though. 2 3tb drives and 1 1tb drive). With the fan mounted on the panel beside the PSU the hard drives were still reaching 50 degrees celcius. Absolutely useless fan placement if I'm being honest. I had to resort to removing the cage door that covers the hard drives and place a fan there, being held in place by rubber bands. The drives are now running between 30-40 degrees. Much better, although a little ugly.




Those with multiple hard drives, just keep in mind that you may need to get a little creative in order to keep them at a reasonable temperature.


----------



## lonsor

yup, it was discussed at some point in this thread, the conclusion was "don't put more than 2 hdds"... most of the people don't have more than 1 hdd nowadays.


----------



## Sorig

Yup. Once I was playing BF4 off my 3.5' HDD and my computer crashed. Reboot, check Diskinfo64 and that hdd was 60c.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorig*
> 
> Yup. Once I was playing BF4 off my 3.5' HDD and my computer crashed. Reboot, check Diskinfo64 and that hdd was 60c.


Or just use 2.5" HDD's, then you can ditch the 3.5" cage.

Like i did. WD RED 2.5" 1TB, plus some 2.5" SSD-s, and a simple 9cm fan on the rear grill. Temps never go above 35°C.


----------



## z8fv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Or just use 2.5" HDD's, then you can ditch the 3.5" cage.


Easier said than done. It's much cheaper to just buy a case fan than another (or multiple) X tb drives. Especially when the 3.5" drive(s) are still perfectly functional.

Update on my build: I didn't like having a fan on the outside of the case, so moved that fan to the side panel pulling air in, and then bought an 80mm Noctua fan that I just managed to slide in between the hdd cage and my cable spaghetti which then pushes the air from the intake over the hdds. Fits pretty snug. The hottest hdd is currently 35 degrees, though I haven't been powered on for long. Will continue monitoring and post back if it's a dud method.


----------



## Dopameme

Hey there!

Long time reader, first time poster









So I've had the Carbide Air 240 for quite some time, but have always had a really rough setup. I'll be upgrading my CPU (Along with the motherboard and RAM) with a Ryzen 1600 at the end of the year.

I'll most likely be upgrading the fans as well, but I don't really have much knowledge (at all) on the subject and was hoping someone could chime in.
Currently, I've got the default configuration going, with 2 fans as intakes at the front and one exhaust on the top. My plan was to keep that configuration, and just replace them with some quieter LED ones. Maybe adding another exhaust fan up the top. But after reading through this thread I'm more than a little confused.

I was also thinking about removing the top exhaust dust filter, and replacing the intake ones with something a little easier to clean. I've seen the Scythe fan filters mentioned on here, but if anyone else has had any luck with other products i'd love to know.

Cheers


----------



## VOOSH

Hello people. 1 question. Has anybody found a third party hot swap bay to fit into the case ?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finish my second Corsair air 240 system ... And my last one , My next one will be Phanteks Enthoo Evolv mATX Tempered Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard is , Asus Strix Z270 ITX
> Memmory Gskill Tridentz RGB 4.266hz 2x8gb
> CPU i7 7700K
> Cpu cooler Noctua D9L ( I don't like water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Samsung 850 evo 1 TB
> WD blue 1TB
> GPU Asus Strix 1080 TI OC edition
> PSU RMA 750i Corsair
> Fans are from 2 White Led Corsair in front
> Be quiet Black on top end
> Sharkoon 2x on the exhaust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's it .... Have a nice summer to all of you


Does the ASUS Strix 1080 Ti fit in this case without any issues?


----------



## non-serviam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VOOSH*
> 
> Hello people. 1 question. Has anybody found a third party hot swap bay to fit into the case ?


I am really interested in this too, or at least something of better quality, to replace the flimsy plastic bays.
Maybe we could mod something?


----------



## agony1980

Yes it fits perfectly , The only problem that I had , was the left side of the tower that locks the card need a little bit of cut or pull out to push the card inside . that's it .


----------



## VOOSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *non-serviam*
> 
> I am really interested in this too, or at least something of better quality, to replace the flimsy plastic bays.
> Maybe we could mod something?


false

I think I got a server class hot swap back panel laying around somewhere. Maybe I can fix it to a housing ? LOLx


----------



## aso2610

Hi everyone,
Can somebody help me build a dead-silent PC with this Carbide air 240 case?
I wont be playing much.. mostly for surfing etc. focus on complete silent pc.

My setup so far :

Corsair Carbide air 240

Noctua NH-L12 CPU Køler - Luftkøler - Max 22 dBA

ASRock Z370M Pro4 Bundkort - Intel Z370 - Intel LGA1151 socket - DDR4 RAM - Micro-ATX

Corsair SFX series SF450 Strømforsyning - 450 Watt - 92 mm - 80 Plus Gold certified

Samsung 960 EVO SSD M.2 2280 - 250GB

G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 C15 DC SR - 32GB

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 ITX OC - 3GB

Intel Core i7-8700 Coffee Lake CPU - 3.2 GHz - Intel LGA1151 - 6 kerner - Intel Boxed

I hope you guys can help me, as I haven't bought the stuff yet.
Is there any way I can make the system even more silent ?

Thanks


----------



## LocutusH

Dont buy SFX PSU. Not needed. This case can accept normal ATX PSU, where you can get pretty silent ones with 140mm slow fan.

There is also no need, to buy the small ITX format Geforce. It will be loud, because its small, and only has one fan. You can be much more silent with a 2 fan normal Geforce, where the fans can stop in idle.

The rest depends on the case cooling. I would recommend to buy low rpm but good airflow case fans too. Corsair ML's, or something like these, below 1000rpm.
If you dont plan any 3.5 or 2.5" drive, you can clear out the lower compartment, so you dont need any fans there.

One more thing. If you want tall rams, like the trident z you choose, you probably cant fit a topblower like the NH-L12. An NH-U9S is a better choice. Or even better, buy low profile rams, and keep the L12 witch just the upper fan. It will be probably enough, and silent too.


----------



## lonsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aso2610*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Can somebody help me build a dead-silent PC with this Carbide air 240 case?
> I wont be playing much.. mostly for surfing etc. focus on complete silent pc.
> 
> My setup so far :
> 
> Corsair Carbide air 240
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 CPU Køler - Luftkøler - Max 22 dBA
> 
> ASRock Z370M Pro4 Bundkort - Intel Z370 - Intel LGA1151 socket - DDR4 RAM - Micro-ATX
> 
> Corsair SFX series SF450 Strømforsyning - 450 Watt - 92 mm - 80 Plus Gold certified
> 
> Samsung 960 EVO SSD M.2 2280 - 250GB
> 
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 C15 DC SR - 32GB
> 
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 ITX OC - 3GB
> 
> Intel Core i7-8700 Coffee Lake CPU - 3.2 GHz - Intel LGA1151 - 6 kerner - Intel Boxed
> 
> I hope you guys can help me, as I haven't bought the stuff yet.
> Is there any way I can make the system even more silent ?
> 
> Thanks


Get some (1 or 3) quiet 120mm PWM fans, specially for the top of the case. The included DC fans run at 1000RPM, are loud and cause a lot of vibration (particularly of the case grills - the black metal things).

Getting 3x Corsair ML120 Pro (you might want to consider some low rpm noctuas) is the single thing that most helped silencing my build.


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aso2610*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Can somebody help me build a dead-silent PC with this Carbide air 240 case?
> I wont be playing much.. mostly for surfing etc. focus on complete silent pc.
> 
> My setup so far :
> 
> Corsair Carbide air 240
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 CPU Køler - Luftkøler - Max 22 dBA
> 
> ASRock Z370M Pro4 Bundkort - Intel Z370 - Intel LGA1151 socket - DDR4 RAM - Micro-ATX
> 
> Corsair SFX series SF450 Strømforsyning - 450 Watt - 92 mm - 80 Plus Gold certified
> 
> Samsung 960 EVO SSD M.2 2280 - 250GB
> 
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3200 C15 DC SR - 32GB
> 
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 ITX OC - 3GB
> 
> Intel Core i7-8700 Coffee Lake CPU - 3.2 GHz - Intel LGA1151 - 6 kerner - Intel Boxed
> 
> I hope you guys can help me, as I haven't bought the stuff yet.
> Is there any way I can make the system even more silent ?
> 
> Thanks


First of all Use Noctua D9L ... that can exhaust the air in the back of tha case and not on the MOBO and Ram ...NH_L12 that I used it was pushing hot air on the mobo RAM and GPU big problems.

Use the D9L silent cable that noctua gives.

Use Normal Factor PSU that doesn't spin the fan on low Watts

Use DDR4 at 2.666 HZ and ONLY .... DDR4 over 2.666 on Coffe Lake CPUS need to be used with XMP or Manual OC to have 3.2 or more HZ , the problem is that the MEMMORY CONTROLER is in the 8700 and that makes CPU 10C more HOT and that makes the CPU cooler spins more RPM = more LOUD .

USE a NORMAL SIZE GTX 1060 (that doesn't spin the fan on low load) NOT ITX version .

USE ONLY 2X 12 FANS at 700RPM MAX ... ONE 12 700RPM over the CPU to exhaust Hot air , and the other Front and Down to push inside fresh air . NOTHING More in your build .

Corsair Air 240 is WAY to big for SFX and ITX gpus (these are for way smaller cases that are also way louder)

And last , if you clean the inside of your case every 3 months , then Take off THE DUST FILTERS this move will make the 700rpm even more silent . If you don't clean it then leave Dust Filters ON


----------



## romainpp

Hello,

I am new on this forum and I already have one question!

I have the Corsair Air 240 today running with an RX 580.

I would like to upgrade for a Vega 64 liquid version but I have some doubt that the cable for the water would bend below the plastic window?

Does anyone have this configuration? do you have a picture?


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Does the ASUS Strix 1080 Ti fit in this case without any issues?


Yes it fits ... the power cables fit to , the only problem was the side lock mechanism of the case that it was hard to push the card inside the pci express on mobo ... so i make a litle cut on the case


----------



## aso2610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> First of all Use Noctua D9L ... that can exhaust the air in the back of tha case and not on the MOBO and Ram ...NH_L12 that I used it was pushing hot air on the mobo RAM and GPU big problems.
> 
> Use the D9L silent cable that noctua gives.
> 
> Use Normal Factor PSU that doesn't spin the fan on low Watts
> 
> Use DDR4 at 2.666 HZ and ONLY .... DDR4 over 2.666 on Coffe Lake CPUS need to be used with XMP or Manual OC to have 3.2 or more HZ , the problem is that the MEMMORY CONTROLER is in the 8700 and that makes CPU 10C more HOT and that makes the CPU cooler spins more RPM = more LOUD .
> 
> USE a NORMAL SIZE GTX 1060 (that doesn't spin the fan on low load) NOT ITX version .
> 
> USE ONLY 2X 12 FANS at 700RPM MAX ... ONE 12 700RPM over the CPU to exhaust Hot air , and the other Front and Down to push inside fresh air . NOTHING More in your build .
> 
> Corsair Air 240 is WAY to big for SFX and ITX gpus (these are for way smaller cases that are also way louder)
> 
> And last , if you clean the inside of your case every 3 months , then Take off THE DUST FILTERS this move will make the 700rpm even more silent . If you don't clean it then leave Dust Filters ON


Thank you!
Is there another motherboard you would recommend?.. and case as well. I like the case to be small, but low noise is more important though. Im not too much into atx cases.. too large. Hmm


----------



## agony1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aso2610*
> 
> Thank you!
> Is there another motherboard you would recommend?.. and case as well. I like the case to be small, but low noise is more important though. Im not too much into atx cases.. too large. Hmm


In MY opinion you should buy these....

CPU : what you already choose is really good choice 8700 is amazing

DDR 4 : any DDR 4 that is clocked at 2.666 NO more than that and no use of XMP for your system

Cooler : the Most Silent is Noctua with RCA ultra low noise , D9L and its the only CPU cooler that have FULL clearence on Memmory

PSU : Any PSU that is 550WATT and more and its Silver , GOld or Platinum Certification

MOBO : You need ITX motherboard and ONLY with build in Wifi ,bluetooth and Dolby sound , all that because we need the smallest and no extra wifi antenas and bluetooth. In my opinion this is the Cheapest and have all that you need Asrock Z370M-ITX/ac at 135 euros , if you need something better buy Asus ROG Strix Z370-I at 200 Euros this is the best ITX mobo ,it hase everything on board that many ATX mobos dont have .

GPU : Any gpu that is 2 slot , and its wideness is Default .

SSD : use NV SSD disk for better perfomance if you dont want NV then use the old sata SSD .

Last Cases that i have already See use and i advice u to USE ..... are

1) Lian Li PC-Q37 be carefull it needs SFX PSU
2) Cooltek Jonsbo MOD1-Mini Black/Green
3) Thermaltake Core P1 TG Mini ITX ( THIS IS AN OPEN CASE that you can have it on the wall to)
4) CHEAP and really good looking Case is that : Phanteks Evolv ITX Tempered Glass

THese are 10 times better in build quality compared with Corsair Air 240 , but they dont have the big space of Corsair Air 240 , Air 240 have the Best space TO External Dimensions ratio !!! but you dont need that if you dont plan to OC and onlye care about Noise and Space .

PS. THE BEST case ia have Ever see is the DEEPCOOL TRISTELLAR SW , but its expensive at 400 Euros , and its not mini .


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aso2610*
> 
> Thank you!
> Is there another motherboard you would recommend?.. and case as well. I like the case to be small, but low noise is more important though. Im not too much into atx cases.. too large. Hmm


If silence is the number 1 priority, then get a case that's been designed with sound absorbing material. Unfortunately there is no small mATX or iTX case that has this.

The closest one that I've been looking at is from Thermaltake and the F31 suppressor. It's a mid-tower case and can take the standard ATX board. You'll probably think it's a bit too large compared to the Air 240.

But in terms of noise and cooling performance, the F31 would be better than the Air 240.

Edit: As others have advised, avoid getting mechanical HDD as they're noisy. For storage, M.2 for the operating system and an SSD for programs will give you a noise free storage solution. An NAS in a another room (noise isolated) for large off-line data storage is a good option. There are GPU cards available that have 0 dB fans, i.e. the fans don't spin up if the temps do not go over say 56 deg C. Believe the Asus STRIX cards do have this feature. The less number of fans spinning up, the less noise being generated.


----------



## aso2610

thank you all!


----------



## agony1980

Fractal design have matx and itx cases with sound proof materials.

By the way I recently saw the Fractal define Mini C tempered glass edition.
This tower costs 90 euros and in my opinion it's the best . Huge inside great air cooling and amazing quality


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> Fractal design have matx and itx cases with sound proof materials.
> 
> By the way I recently saw the Fractal define Mini C tempered glass edition.
> This tower costs 90 euros and in my opinion it's the best . Huge inside great air cooling and amazing quality


Can you let aso2610 know specific Fractal Design model numbers that he can consider?


----------



## Smithsonian7926

Might have found my next case for whenever my mobo kicks the dust.

Tiny, modular, and clean? This thing is tight!

$200+ is harsh but it seems like it might be worth it more than other SFF cases I've seen.

The Ghost S1 MkII isn't in production yet but apparently it is close.


----------



## viridisman

Just finished my carbide 240 build.
Went for white 240 with:
MSI Mortar Arctic B350
Ryzen 1700x @2.8ghz
Corsair dominator plat 16gb(2x8)2666
Asus GTX 1060 Dual OC
256gb Samsung sm961 nvme
3tb Seagate Barracuda
Powered by a Corsair TX650M and cooled with a coolermaster masterliquid 240 with 2 extra fans for push/pull.
System stays nice and cool with idle of 25-30c and heavy load of 55-60c which is perfect for me.
Everything is either black or white to fit in with the monochrome look.


----------



## FreddyW

Hello everybody,
can anybody tell me what the max height of a radiator is in the front?

I want to buy a "Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm" with a height of 293 mm.


----------



## viridisman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreddyW*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> can anybody tell me what the max height of a radiator is in the front?
> 
> I want to buy a "Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm" with a height of 293 mm.


Mines a 240 with height of 277mm, I'd say there's enough room just for the extra 15mm at a tight fit


----------



## Amph

best cpu cooler for this case?


----------



## agony1980

Noctua D9L Is the Best AIR CPU cooler , And If it get 2x8 fans as exhaust on the back of the case or 1x12 fan up on the case then Yeah it can cool easily 8700K at 4.8 ghz and 85c at stress test maximum .

I have already test all the air cpu coolers on this case , and this was the best until now ... I don't know anything about Water cooling though


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> Noctua D9L Is the Best AIR CPU cooler , And If it get 2x8 fans as exhaust on the back of the case or 1x12 fan up on the case then Yeah it can cool easily 8700K at 4.8 ghz and 85c at stress test maximum .
> 
> I have already test all the air cpu coolers on this case , and this was the best until now ... I don't know anything about Water cooling though


Why would be the D9L better, than the U9S, wich has 15mm more height, therefore fins&cooling area, while it still fits this case? And both can fit the same 9cm fan(s)...

Guru3d has them also tested together, and the U9S is better: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/noctua_nh_d9l_and_nh_u9s_cpu_cooler_review,9.html


----------



## agony1980

U9s is also great air cooler that fits ... but it works better only on higher rpm and pressure... the None split tower system of fins need more air pressure . D9L works better on Low rpms at 600-900 because the split tower fins design.
I'dont know how I can explain in it better ... my english isnt so good.
So if we need something more silent with split fins that can work ok on Low fps get d9l if we need 2-3 lower temps but 300rpm more then get u9s .

More easy way to explain it is thinking of it like the fins are a tunel so 10 meter of tunnel it needs more air pressure to get out the heat.
The same tunnel if we split it on 5 and 5 meters and put a fan between so it can push and pull at the same time it needs lower pressure the problem with the split method is that if the first tunnel (fins)get to hot and the fan pulls hot air more than the normal the second tunnel (fins) Will get even hoter from the fan pushing hot air.

Ofcorse all that in my opinion.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agony1980*
> 
> U9s is also great air cooler that fits ... but it works better only on higher rpm and pressure... the None split tower system of fins need more air pressure . D9L works better on Low rpms at 600-900 because the split tower fins design.
> I'dont know how I can explain in it better ... my english isnt so good.
> So if we need something more silent with split fins that can work ok on Low fps get d9l if we need 2-3 lower temps but 300rpm more then get u9s .
> 
> More easy way to explain it is thinking of it like the fins are a tunel so 10 meter of tunnel it needs more air pressure to get out the heat.
> The same tunnel if we split it on 5 and 5 meters and put a fan between so it can push and pull at the same time it needs lower pressure the problem with the split method is that if the first tunnel (fins)get to hot and the fan pulls hot air more than the normal the second tunnel (fins) Will get even hoter from the fan pushing hot air.
> 
> Ofcorse all that in my opinion.


This may be your personal opinion, but the above test shows otherwise. The U9S manages to be more silent, and more cool under all circumstances. Even tough it is true, that the U9S needs more air pressure, this is nothing the A9 cant handle, even on low rpm's. I am also using it from 700-1250RPM (dual-fan), controlled by the motherboard.

And if we are talking about the best air coolers for this case, the NH-C14S is also worth a mention. Because it will cool better, under higher loads. Its just tricky to install, because it needs low profile rams, and being a top-blower it pretty much messes up the airflow within the case. So i still think, that the U9S is the best solution.


----------



## rainforestnomad

Hi
I've assembled a new pc for myself using this nice Corsair case. It's my first desktop in quite some time coming from an Athlon2 hd6850 setup that stopped posting. It's a semi budget gaming build:

Ryzen 3 1200
Masterliquid Lite 240 AIO cooler
8gb Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000
MSI B350M Gaming Pro
Sapphire Radeon RX580 Nitro+ 8gb
Adata s580 120gb SSD
Silicon Power 240gb SSD
Seagate 1tb 7200rpm
Corsair Carbide 240
Antec 750w PSU

I'm really happy with the case and my build in general, however I ran into a couple of hiccups on the way, the first one being that the Nitro+ rx580 doesn't fit! It's too tall because of the giant heatsink/shroud contacting the back of the case as you try to slide it into the pcie slot, and the headlines protrude out of the case interfering with the side window cover. I found some posts in this forum from a while back where someone suggested modifying the side window, which I am working on now, but to solve the issue of having to force the card into the slot I had a different approach. I ended up cutting the bracket with a dremel/zip disk and tapping some threads for screws to hold the card in place of the snap bracket.





Anyways this was my fault for not researching the parts before ordering, and I am glad I could overcome the issue and keep the components I like with a bit of personalization.

Most of the builds I see here are really nice machines that put mine to shame performance wise and visually but I'm super happy with it and glad I could share.


----------



## f38r1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/3510
Hi @XisLoose

I was wondering if you had success installing the bottom fans on B350M? I have a same model too. Thanks


----------



## aso2610

thank you steveting and agony1980!!


----------



## analgrannymp4

my pc at the minute, it does all that i need (i have removed the LEDS and replaced them in a less obvious place)



pc specs

I5 6600
PALIT JETSTREAM GTX 1060 6GB
8GB DDR4
CORSAIR VS650
MSI B250M MORTAR
128GB M.2 SSD
3TB HDD STORAGE
CORSAIR AIR 240
THERMALTAKE PACIFIC R15 RESERVOIR
BITSPOWER FITTINGS
FRACTAL DESIGN KELVIN S24


----------



## chaosmage

hey all

first of all thank you all for posting your pics, and sharing solutions.
i went forth and back around 3 times watching 1500 photos and deciding how would mine look like?

here is my work in progress, front view. rear has another 120mm XSPC rad.


----------



## maortega15

Looking to get this case; a few questions:

-Is the case heavy fully loaded?
-Would I need sound dampening material?
-Anyone have photos of cable management in the back?

Thanks


----------



## woomba

maortega15 said:


> Looking to get this case; a few questions:
> 
> -Is the case heavy fully loaded?
> -Would I need sound dampening material?
> -Anyone have photos of cable management in the back?
> 
> Thanks


1) That depends what you're planning on putting in the case and what you think is "heavy". Mine has a custom loop and wouldn't call it heavy.
2) I doubt you'd need that. Again, depends on the components. Invest in some good and quiet fans and you should be alright.
3) I think most don't have photos of the back because it's usually quite messy... ;-)


----------



## maortega15

Basically, a basic computer. A mATX board, 1 GPU and an air cooler. 

Anyone have any recommendations for fans and cooler?


----------



## mAs81

maortega15 said:


> Basically, a basic computer. A mATX board, 1 GPU and an air cooler.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for fans and cooler?


 Basically any cooler not taller than 120mm would do the trick depending on what you do(heavy OC,gaming etc)

To name a few :

Noctua NH-D9L
Noctua NH-U9S

And more than a few topflow coolers :


Noctua C14S
Noctua NH-L9I
Phanteks PH-TC12LS
Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Cryorig C1
Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
CoolerMaster GeminII S524 Ver 2
Raijintek Pallas

Careful with ram clearance tho,because not all topflow coolers allow for tall ram modules,and are suitable for lower TDP processors...

Personally I went with the Cryorig C7 since I have a locked i5 that I use in this case..


Now , for fans it kinda depends on what your main focus is going to be silence or performance and fans are generally a personal preference kinda thing involving more parameters(RGB,PWM etc)

But what I can suggest is,if you're going to have an air cooler (not a topflow one though) , use the back two 80mm fan mounts as exhaust..

I have seen ppl putting 2 120mm fans under their GPU,but when your m/b is mAtx it will need slimmer fans,and some ghetto rigging for them to fit,lol

Happy building :thumb:


----------



## maortega15

I plan to get the i5 8400.

Uses: Mostly for web browsing and YouTube, video and movie watching, music playing, word processing and some gaming (mostly Microsoft Flight Simulator), but might crank up the gaming (maybe). I have no plans to overclock. 

So what cooler and fans would you recommend?

I was looking at the CRYORIG C7 as it seems to get a lot of good reviews from pcpartpicker. 

As for the fans, I was thinking of LED fans, but not sure if that's a good idea anymore.


----------



## mAs81

maortega15 said:


> Uses: Mostly for web browsing and YouTube, video and movie watching, music playing, word processing and some gaming (mostly Microsoft Flight Simulator), but might crank up the gaming (maybe). I have no plans to overclock.
> 
> So what cooler and fans would you recommend?


Since you need it for light use , you won't be disappointed with the C7..

..but if you want peace of mind , should you choose to crank up your gaming as you said,go with the Noctua coolers I mentioned..

..or if you like the topflow cpu cooler look like the C7 , the Phanteks PH-TC12LS and Cryorig C1(depending your ram height) are both solid choices too..

If you need LED fans I can attest that my Corsair SPs are cooling very well my system , but are kinda noisy..Tho my 240 case is an HTPC so it don't matter much..Corsair ML LED & RGB fans look good and are a tad more quiet on load..

If you want to go for quiet , Noctua,BeQuiet! and Phanteks have a lot of good fans 

What's the rest of your future setup? M/b , GPU and such,I mean..

If you want all your fans to be PWM you have to have enough PWM headers on your m/b for that..

Also , in this case some cards don't fit cause they're tall and hit the side panel,that's why I'm asking..


----------



## maortega15

I'm not sure what M/B and GPU I'll be going for. Probably an H-series board. I'm still undecided on the GPU because I'm hearing that it's either sold out or price has doubled. Anyone know when GPU stock and price will go back to normal?

Still undecided on LED fans.

How's Cryorig for fans?

And what's PWM? Sorry for my ignorance. Is it something I'll want or need?


----------



## mAs81

In general,PWM means that the m/b regulates the speed of the fans depending on the temperature of specific components such as the CPU.. 

PWM fans have a 4pin cable, but on the m/b not all 4pin headers are PWM and the speed of the fan is regulated by voltage..

It all sounds very compicated but it's not , really.. 

If you want LED lightining in your case you can also get a LED strip and call it a day..

It all comes down on how you want your rig to look..Some like it simple,other like it lit up..


----------



## maortega15

mAs81 said:


> In general,PWM means that the m/b regulates the speed of the fans depending on the temperature of specific components such as the CPU..
> 
> PWM fans have a 4pin cable, but on the m/b not all 4pin headers are PWM and the speed of the fan is regulated by voltage..
> 
> It all sounds very compicated but it's not , really..
> 
> If you want LED lightining in your case you can also get a LED strip and call it a day..
> 
> It all comes down on how you want your rig to look..Some like it simple,other like it lit up..


What fans would you recommend? PWM or non-PWMs? 

I might pass on the lights. I guess I'll be keeping it simple.


----------



## mAs81

Since you don't want lights anymore , I recommend the BeQuiet Silent wings 3 fans..They're both silent and efficient ,especially if you get the high speed edition .. They're all black so they'll fit in any build..

Concerning airflow and case cooling in general , you'll find very good info in doyll's http://www.overclock.net/forum/246-air-cooling/1491876-ways-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data.html thread.. 
:thumb:


----------



## Chipsaru

Hey, finished my 240 build, reverse position, custom water cooling (cpu+gpu+ram), spray painted, 3rads (240+120+80):
https://pcpartpicker.com/b/t9w6Mp
Any questions are welcome.


----------



## maortega15

If I were to get custom length cables, what lengths should I get?


----------



## mAs81

maortega15 said:


> If I were to get custom length cables, what lengths should I get?


There's a lot of space in the back , so you won't have any problem..

Generally custom extensions are 50cm..


----------



## Capnspace

*Capnspace Build*

Hey all,
First I want to give a shout out to @Chipsaru. I did my entire build based off of your build on Pcpartpicker.com. It is extremely ironic that you just finished the build and posted, as I am doing the same. Unfortunately, I had to alter a few things because I have a bigger GPU that barely fits (which caused a lot of issues for me. 

But as promised, attatched is a pic of my build. Any comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated. I used acrylic in the front (which i might switch over to PETG at a later date). For the back where the pump is, i used ek soft tubing. This tubing is pretty stiff, bulky and kinks with tight turns. If anyone has a suggestion for soft tubes in the back i would greatly appreciate it. Currently i have to cram everything back there and quickly screw on the cover.


----------



## Capnspace

Hey @Chipsaru,
This is scary ironic. I literally decided to build a PC a few weeks back and bought the 240 case and use pcpartpicker to get an idea of what i wanted to build. I saw your build and I mocked my entire build after your build. I literally used almost every single part you did, with the exception of the water ram block and the additional 80mm fan/radiator (to conserve some space in the case). I just wanted to give a quick shout out and thank you for your inspiration. I attached a pic of my build to this post. If you have any comments or suggestions please let me know, as our builds are almost exactly the same lol. Lastly, I used the same pump as you in the back of the case along with a 120mm fan and radiator. I used EK soft tubing but i found the tubing to be stiff, bulky, and easily kinkable. Do you have any suggestions for conserviing space. LAstly, I bought the LED's that you bought for your CPU waterblock and your reservoir. I can't seem to figure out a proper way to run the wires to these spots, as they use a Sata cable. Also, the I bought two of the 5mm LED's but it doesnt seem like these LED's will fit into the CPU waterblock. 
THank you so much again for your inspiration! Your build looks amazing. The attached pic is upside down. I actually did your entire build the other way, as I thought it would look better because my GPU is HUGE.


----------



## Chipsaru

Hey @Capnspace
Thanks and congrats on great build,
Just cut those soft tubes to the length and they should fit, also some 45 or 90 angled adapters could help with tight places. I've even applied some sound dampening material on back side and it fits without issues. 
As I can gather from that upside-down image loop goes 240rad->gpu->res, right? I would suggest swapping "in" and "out" on gpu then, because that block performs better if water force squeezed through jet plate onto those tiny fins (the same as it stated on cpu block).
I used 3 magnetic led strips, but cut last one into two pieces (full top, full bottom, long edge of gpu block, small piece behind res)
Also 2x3 mm led goes to cpu block and 2x5mm led to plexi plugs on bottom part of res. Wires are under that plastic part.


----------



## Capnspace

@Chipsaru So I just ordered PETG to redo the bends anyway, since I dont really like how it came out. But what do you mean swapping the in and out on the GPU? I thought that on the GPU they can both be used as in or out? Also, do you have any intake fans? I didnt notice any in your pictures. I put one at the top (your bottom) above the CPU. Do you have any suggestuons for intake fan locations. I literally dont have anymore room to put anything more lol.


----------



## Chipsaru

@Capnspace
I mean that direction of flow matters a little, see attachment.
I believe case itself has plenty of space protected by mesh filters where air is pulled in by negative pressure inside the case, so I do not see reason to mount more fans just for intake.


----------



## Capnspace

@Chipsaru- I get it. I looked it up and they said that its less than 1 degree Celcius of a difference. THe one thing I am having a REALLY hard time with is priming my loop. I tried for about an hour or two priming my loop yesterday and it just doesnt want to push the water forefully all of the way through the loop. Do you have any suggestions. DId it take you awhile to prime?. ATtached are pictures of the front and back of my loop. The one thing I noticed that was different about my build was that from the GPU the water pushes up the tube to the top of the res. From there it goes into the res via that fountain tube that sprays the water in a fountain like manner downward. Do you think this is restricting my airflow?


----------



## Chipsaru

@Capnspace
Since I do not have access through top of reservoir. I do have 2 Y splitters, one at the top point of loop and one bottom. 
I'm putting one piece of tube into bottle with coolant, connect it to bottom point of loop. Then I use huge syringe at top point to just suck air out of system, then I turn it on, give it time to gather air in res and repeat. It takes some time, but not a several hours.


----------



## XadaX

I want to join the club and build an Air 240 but don't know if my 1080ti super jetstream will fit. Can anyone confirm if it does? Preferable with a Corsair 100i V2 or NZXT V52 installed. Thanks!


----------



## mAs81

XadaX said:


> I want to join the club and build an Air 240 but don't know if my 1080ti super jetstream will fit. Can anyone confirm if it does? Preferable with a Corsair 100i V2 or NZXT V52 installed. Thanks!


Unfortunately it won't....As stated way earlier in this thread;


A5T4R07H said:


> For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
> 
> - Inno3D iChill X3
> - Inno3D iChill X4
> - Evga SC
> - Asus Strix
> - Gigabyte G1
> - MSI Sea Hawk
> 
> Those ones won't fit :
> - Evga Hybrid
> - Evga FTW
> - Evga Classified
> - MSI Gaming X
> - MSI Armor X
> - Palit Super Jetstream
> - Gainward Phoenix


----------



## Hanjin

Bought a used Corsair Air 240 for $40 for my living room 2400g build just waiting on RAM and hard drives to arrive:


----------



## Capnspace

Standoffs custom acrylic window


----------



## LocutusH

So after several years, i am thinking lately about redesigning my dust filter system.

Originally, i have designed it so, that it only gets fresh air trough the front 2x120mm. So i even added scythe 120mm dust filters on the inside of the 120mm fans. In addition the stock front dual mesh layers.
While the system is indeed working, and filters out 99% of dust, it creates a pretty strong restriction in fresh air, mostly because these filters get full in a couple of weeks (running 24/7). When i was once cleaning them, i wanted to feel how much air still gets in, while the filters are full... and well, almost none.
So i decided to remove the stock mesh from the inside of the front, because i read here also, that its pretty restrictive. Well, the only effect i got, is that the inside scythe meshes get full even faster, and so much, that my airflow is reduced to zero.

So i need to think about something new. I am considering now, to make the entire front panel easy removable, by removing the clips (and maybe adding a magnet). This way i could have a chance, to install the custom scythe meshes between the front and the 2x120mm fans, not behind them. Making them much easier to clean at least. 

What do you think? Did anyone something similar?


----------



## maortega15

If air cooling, what's the best way to cool? How many fans do I use and what size? 

Thanks


----------



## mAs81

maortega15 said:


> If air cooling, what's the best way to cool? How many fans do I use and what size?
> 
> Thanks


I have a topflow cpu cooler(Cryorig C7) and having 2 120mm fans in front as intake and another 2 on top as exhaust is very good in cooling all my components..

If you go with a regular air-cooler , I believe that having 2 120mm as intakes and occupying the two 80mm space in the back will be more than okay airflow-wise.. 

In both cases,should you go mITX with your m/b of choice,putting two 120mm in the bottom as intakes under the GPU,will help with GPU temps tremendously


----------



## maortega15

mAs81 said:


> I have a topflow cpu cooler(Cryorig C7) and having 2 120mm fans in front as intake and another 2 on top as exhaust is very good in cooling all my components..
> 
> If you go with a regular air-cooler , I believe that having 2 120mm as intakes and occupying the two 80mm space in the back will be more than okay airflow-wise..
> 
> In both cases,should you go mITX with your m/b of choice,putting two 120mm in the bottom as intakes under the GPU,will help with GPU temps tremendously


Thanks.

What kind of fans do you have?

I'm considering the be quiet! - SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler which is a topflow cooler as well as the be quiet! - SilentWings 3 High-Speed 73.3 CFM 120mm Fan like you suggested a few pages back.

If I go with two 120mm fans on the bottom, I assume a mATX board wouldn't fit?


----------



## mAs81

maortega15 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What kind of fans do you have?
> 
> I'm considering the be quiet! - SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler which is a topflow cooler as well as the be quiet! - SilentWings 3 High-Speed 73.3 CFM 120mm Fan like you suggested a few pages back.
> 
> If I go with two 120mm fans on the bottom, I assume a mATX board wouldn't fit?


My Air 240 is basically a build for the gf,so my fans are Corsair SP 120s with purple leds,lol..

And,yes,If you want mATX , bottom fans will not fit..I've seen ppl here using slim fans and tie wraps to fasten them down, but it's up to you..

I have a "hot" R9 280X , but the temps are well in my comfort zone in my configuration when gaming , so I don't need extra fans...for now.

BeQuiet! fans are very good imo and will perform quietly for your setup :thumb:


----------



## maortega15

mAs81 said:


> My Air 240 is basically a build for the gf,so my fans are Corsair SP 120s with purple leds,lol..
> 
> And,yes,If you want mATX , bottom fans will not fit..I've seen ppl here using slim fans and tie wraps to fasten them down, but it's up to you..
> 
> I have a "hot" R9 280X , but the temps are well in my comfort zone in my configuration when gaming , so I don't need extra fans...for now.
> 
> BeQuiet! fans are very good imo and will perform quietly for your setup :thumb:


Thanks again. 

So if I go for an mATX board, how many fans do I go for? 2 at the front, 2 at the top for a total of 4?


----------



## mAs81

maortega15 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> So if I go for an mATX board, how many fans do I go for? 2 at the front, 2 at the top for a total of 4?


That works just fine for me .. but it really will depend on your own hardware ( if you'll be overclocking,if you get a non reference card,etc..) but basically you could try either that , or 2 fans in front , one fan on top of your cpu cooler and 2 80mm fans on the back if you don't like your temps / airflow ..


----------



## maortega15

mAs81 said:


> That works just fine for me .. but it really will depend on your own hardware ( if you'll be overclocking,if you get a non reference card,etc..) but basically you could try either that , or 2 fans in front , one fan on top of your cpu cooler and 2 80mm fans on the back if you don't like your temps / airflow ..


I'm still undecided on the card, but definitely won't be overclocking. Pretty much just a basic computer.


----------



## Fer.

Guys, I bought the carbide air 240, and I wonder if the zotac 1080ti mini fits in it?
Anyone already tested?


----------



## mAs81

Fer. said:


> Guys, I bought the carbide air 240, and I wonder if the zotac 1080ti mini fits in it?
> Anyone already tested?


I believe that maximum GPU height is 120mm (like the cpu cooler)..Taking in account that you'll have the power cables connected , and that the Zotac 1080 ti mini is 125mm tall , I believe that it is a no..

..However , maybe someone that already owns the card can chip in on that , because googling around came with various results with ppl putting cards taller than 125mm in there..

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful


----------



## maortega15

Has anyone purchased custom length cables from cablemod, mod-one or elsewhere? I plan to get custom cables and I honestly don't know what lengths to get.


----------



## Capnspace

*Capnspace Build*

Hi all,
Just finished most of my build. I want to do some acrylic work on the insuide and will most likely add some more copper tone to the color scheme due to my copper gpu water block and my custom painted copper grills on the case. Other than that, does anyone have any sugggestions in making this build better (adding any watercooling parts, acrylic work, etc.)?


----------



## luizvictor

Hi guys.

I am new here, so let introduce my air 240.

I mounted a Asus H170M D3 with 7700k + 24GB DDR3 with 5 LL 120 fans. But Something is wrong with the temperature. Because I replace the old 3 fans which came with them, to this new LL120. I also using the H100i v1.

I think something is wrong.

Before it was always below 40ºC at performance profile and around 60ºC in quiet profile.


----------



## LocutusH

Maybe your old fans, and new fans RPM range isnt the same. So the same control graph doesnt mean the same performance.
Also the LL Series is not really a radiator fan, but a decoration fan. They cant push enough air with those short blades.


----------



## luizvictor

I think you may be right, because the H100i is around 2700RPM at maximum.
But I used to use setup as quiet and balance and get pretty good performance.

What cooler would you suggest to get RGB and be a radiator fan?


----------



## LocutusH

luizvictor said:


> I think you may be right, because the H100i is around 2700RPM at maximum.
> But I used to use setup as quiet and balance and get pretty good performance.
> 
> What cooler would you suggest to get RGB and be a radiator fan?


I would get the Corsair ML series then.


----------



## luizvictor

Well,

I should have done it before purchasing the LL, but now i see.

*LL:*

Package Quantity Three Pack with Lighting Node PRO
Speed 600 - 1500 RPM
Sound Level 24.8 dBA
Power Draw 0.3 A
Static Pressure 1.61 mmH2O
Fan Airflow 43.25 CFM

*ML:*
Package Quantity Three Pack with Lighting Node PRO
Speed 400 - 1600 RPM
Sound Level 25 dBA
Power Draw 0.219 A
Static Pressure 1.78 mmH2O
Fan Airflow 47.3 CFM

I do not see almost any difference. only for 5CFM
I don't think it will make any difference.

I will replace the LL which is the third stick in the back of radiator, to one of previosly fan of H100i, to see if i get any diference. Otherwise I think I will sell my Air 240, since I cannot make 2 fan / Rad 240mm / 2 fan in front due to the Asus Strix 1070 which is too long.


----------



## LocutusH

Dont trust those factory specs. Its always a matter of circumstances, how well a specific fan performs.
Look for tests instead, for example on thermalbench.com, or even here on OCN in the cooling sections.
The ML's perform way better on radiators, because they can push more pressure, on the same rpm and noise level. And exactly these ratios are important, not what i could do on the max rpm, where it is loud af.

I also think, that Push&Pull on a 240 rad is not necessary for any normal use. Maybe, for some processors, on heavy overclocking. But i thin generally PP can only bring you 1-3°C in comparsion to a simple push config. So dont judge your config by this. Furthermore, i dont think that a 240 rad is necessary in your config, or generally in the 240 air case. Since you block all fresh air from other components, if you put a 240 rad in front. A nice&clean front to rear aircooling config is way better for this case.


----------



## luizvictor

It is not push pull/push

I have 2 front fan, as intake, and then radiator on back of it, and then one fan working as intake too, to make air goes through the radiator when intaking fresh air into the case.

I felt strange after I replace all fans, to RGB versions of LL and the temperature is higher compared to old one.


----------



## luizvictor

It is not push pull/push

I have 2 front fan, as intake, and then radiator on back of it, and then one fan working as intake too, to make air goes through the radiator when intaking fresh air into the case.

I felt strange after I replace all fans, to RGB versions of LL and the temperature is higher compared to old one.


----------



## LocutusH

luizvictor said:


> It is not push pull/push
> 
> I have 2 front fan, as intake, and then radiator on back of it, and then one fan working as intake too, to make air goes through the radiator when intaking fresh air into the case.
> 
> I felt strange after I replace all fans, to RGB versions of LL and the temperature is higher compared to old one.



Yes, this is whats called a Push/Pull config. Because 1 set of fans is pushing trough the radiator, and 1 set of them is pulling.


----------



## LocutusH

LocutusH said:


> So after several years, i am thinking lately about redesigning my dust filter system.
> 
> Originally, i have designed it so, that it only gets fresh air trough the front 2x120mm. So i even added scythe 120mm dust filters on the inside of the 120mm fans. In addition the stock front dual mesh layers.
> While the system is indeed working, and filters out 99% of dust, it creates a pretty strong restriction in fresh air, mostly because these filters get full in a couple of weeks (running 24/7). When i was once cleaning them, i wanted to feel how much air still gets in, while the filters are full... and well, almost none.
> So i decided to remove the stock mesh from the inside of the front, because i read here also, that its pretty restrictive. Well, the only effect i got, is that the inside scythe meshes get full even faster, and so much, that my airflow is reduced to zero.
> 
> So i need to think about something new. I am considering now, to make the entire front panel easy removable, by removing the clips (and maybe adding a magnet). This way i could have a chance, to install the custom scythe meshes between the front and the 2x120mm fans, not behind them. Making them much easier to clean at least.
> 
> What do you think? Did anyone something similar?



Not done, but as a proof of concept: it works 
Still have to get some longer screws, to attach them clean, and some magnets to fix the front panel a bit more. Even tough it holds pretty well in place, without the two upper and two lower latches, just by te two middle ones, because they are easy to pop in and out.


----------



## steveting99

LocutusH said:


> Dont trust those factory specs. Its always a matter of circumstances, how well a specific fan performs.
> Look for tests instead, for example on thermalbench.com, or even here on OCN in the cooling sections.
> The ML's perform way better on radiators, because they can push more pressure, on the same rpm and noise level. And exactly these ratios are important, not what i could do on the max rpm, where it is loud af.


Generally the tests carried for each fan manufacturer varies (i.e. not standardized) and each will try to paint the best picture for marketing purpose. All testing conditions are in a free space without any air impedance imposed on the fan blades.

The specs given by the fan manufacturer do not take into account the restrictions caused by:

(a) filter(s);
(b) grill(s);
(c) radiator(s);
(d) opening(s); etc.

when the fans are installed in a box such as the Air 240. I would not be surprised if the air flow rate drops by more than 50% for some fans when installed inside a PC box.




LocutusH said:


> ...I also think, that Push&Pull on a 240 rad is not necessary for any normal use. Maybe, for some processors, on heavy overclocking. But i thin generally PP can only bring you 1-3°C in comparsion to a simple push config. So dont judge your config by this. Furthermore, i dont think that a 240 rad is necessary in your config, or generally in the 240 air case. Since you block all fresh air from other components, if you put a 240 rad in front. A nice&clean front to rear aircooling config is way better for this case.


If one can do a push/pull setup on a radiator (i.e. has sufficient space) - it is generally better setup than a single push or single pull configuration. The logic is that greater air flow at a lower speed can be achieved. As the liquid cooling capacity is fixed on radiator number(s) and size. This will give quiet operation under normal conditions and a slow ramp up to say 60% of max RPM under full load. A good fan controller with hysteresis to minimize the yo-yo affect of CPU load is available on most motherboards. Better yet is to implement a delta T configuration between air and water.


----------



## Lenimph

An EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 FTW GAMING, 08G-P4-6299-KR, 8GB GDDR5X, HYDRO COPPER isn't going to fit in here isn't it? I've been thinking about buying this card as an upgrade and adding it to my open loop but I think it's too tall.  What is the MAX GPU height to the side panel. I wouldn't care if it was touching it but as long as it's closed. I know people have done full loops in here and I'm actually kind of shocked as to how because the WB connectors really do add a lot to card height. 

Here's my current build with Ryzen 5 (6 core) and a r9 390


----------



## Lenimph

A5T4R07H said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *DoktorDentz*
> 
> Thanks, I already saw this in some Computex coverage, however, I would have to discard the ASUS Strix due to its power connectors, leading to the EVGA GTX 1080 Superclocked (or FTW?) as alternatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW unfortunately won't fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC is however indeed the sweet spot for us, especially for those who use push pull rad in the front ^^
> 
> For summarizing a bit, those 1070s/1080s will fit :
> 
> - Inno3D iChill X3
> - Inno3D iChill X4
> - Evga SC
> - Asus Strix
> - Gigabyte G1
> - MSI Sea Hawk
> 
> Those ones won't fit :
> - Evga Hybrid
> - Evga FTW
> - Evga Classified
> - MSI Gaming X
> - MSI Armor X
> - Palit Super Jetstream
> - Gainward Phoenix


Which MSI seahawk is this refering to? The one with the waterblock that you add to and existing loop or the hybrid card??? Because of that fits then the EVGA hydrocopper should fit???? I'm confused.


----------



## Capnspace

Update: 

Painted my fittings copper to go with the white, copper, black, theme. In addition, I added white acrylic paneling to the top of the case. I realized that it would cut off air flow from the top of the case so I decided to jigsaw/dremel square cutouts, to allow breathing. In addition, I spray painted the mesh and fan filter white to blend in with the white paneling. Let me know what you think. Next is the mobo armor and the mobo tray, both going to be white. Again, just a shoutout to @Chipsaru. I used his design as inspiration. Any comments/suggestions/criticisms are certainly welcome, as I am always trying to make this rig amazing! Below is everything that is in the case:

Case: air240



Cpu:i77700k delidded with rockit88 kit applied conductonaut ti cpu die

Also, replaced intels ihs with rockit's beautiful copper ihs. Temps stayed dropped hard after installation. 



Gpu: 1080 ti founders edition



Ram: 16gb (8 x 2) corsair vengance lpx 3000mhz cl15



Ssd: Samsung evo 960 1tb



M.2: Samsung evo 960 250gb nvme m.2



Mobo: asrock z270m extreme4



Psu:SeaSonic Electronics PRIME Titanium 650W 80 Plus Titanium Modular Power Supply



Fans: 3x corsair ml120 white 



Custom Waterloop

Gpu: ek full cover waterblock

Cpu: ek supremacy evo 

Radiators: 240mm ultra stealth black nemesis white radiator & 120mm ultra stealth black nemesis white radiator

Reservoir: Alphacool: 150mm eisenbacher reservoir

Pump: ek d5 pump

Tubing: thermaltake petg (the best tubing known to man. So easy to work with)

Fittings: eK white hardline fittings

Fluid: cl1000 opaque white



Peripherals not shown in pictures:

Mouse: corsair m65 pro

Mousepad: corsair mm800 rgb

Keyboard: corsair k70 rgb rapidfire

Headset: corsair void pro

Monitor: acer predator x34P overclocked 120hz (just bought this baby today  )



Back of case tubing: ek zmt matte black soft line tubing with ek soft line fittings and horsepower spout





Custom cable sleeving from mainframe customs

*custom wires ti exact length with custom sleeving.



Also added a custom side panel made of cle as r acrylic with 1/2" standoffs (painted copper)



I think I got everything lol!


----------



## Capnspace

*Capnspace Build Update!*

Update: 

Painted my fittings copper to go with the white, copper, black, theme. In addition, I added white acrylic paneling to the top of the case. I realized that it would cut off air flow from the top of the case so I decided to jigsaw/dremel square cutouts, to allow breathing. In addition, I spray painted the mesh and fan filter white to blend in with the white paneling. Let me know what you think. Next is the mobo armor and the mobo tray, both going to be white. Again, just a shoutout to @Chipsaru. I used his design as inspiration. Any comments/suggestions/criticisms are certainly welcome, as I am always trying to make this rig amazing! Below is everything that is in the case:

Case: air240



Cpu:i77700k delidded with rockit88 kit applied conductonaut ti cpu die

Also, replaced intels ihs with rockit's beautiful copper ihs. Temps stayed dropped hard after installation. 



Gpu: 1080 ti founders edition



Ram: 16gb (8 x 2) corsair vengance lpx 3000mhz cl15



Ssd: Samsung evo 960 1tb



M.2: Samsung evo 960 250gb nvme m.2



Mobo: asrock z270m extreme4



Psu:SeaSonic Electronics PRIME Titanium 650W 80 Plus Titanium Modular Power Supply



Fans: 3x corsair ml120 white 



Custom Waterloop

Gpu: ek full cover waterblock

Cpu: ek supremacy evo 

Radiators: 240mm ultra stealth black nemesis white radiator & 120mm ultra stealth black nemesis white radiator

Reservoir: Alphacool: 150mm eisenbacher reservoir

Pump: ek d5 pump

Tubing: thermaltake petg (the best tubing known to man. So easy to work with)

Fittings: eK white hardline fittings

Fluid: cl1000 opaque white



Peripherals not shown in pictures:

Mouse: corsair m65 pro

Mousepad: corsair mm800 rgb

Keyboard: corsair k70 rgb rapidfire

Headset: corsair void pro

Monitor: acer predator x34P overclocked 120hz (just bought this baby today  )



Back of case tubing: ek zmt matte black soft line tubing with ek soft line fittings and horsepower spout





Custom cable sleeving from mainframe customs

*custom wires ti exact length with custom sleeving.



Also added a custom side panel made of cle as r acrylic with 1/2" standoffs (painted copper)



I think I got everything lol!


----------



## Capnspace

Since I have my pics up, here are some pics of all of my parts before my build, the outside of the case paintjob, and the delidding process.


----------



## Capnspace

*Capnspace Build Update!*

Finally had time to install all 4 modules and attach the EK water block. I will be re-doing the bends so that everything is parallel, but since I had limited time and wanted to get online to play some pubg with my friends, I set it up the simplist way possible. Please let me know what you think and how I can do the final loop. Otherwise, it came out pretty nice.


----------



## scgt1

Anyone running a vertical gpu bracket?


----------



## Frozen82

Has anyone tried to fit a 240 radiator on the side panel in the chamber where the PSU is?
Could it actualy fit? I think not with a normal sized PSU put down, maybe some smaller form factor.

I have this case for almost 3y now and i really like it, i switched from HAF X and dont regret it but..if it was only 5% larger and with some tweaks it would be 100% perfect.

Like said big detachable part in a wall that separates chambers so you could put through pump of a closed loop unit on the side where drives/PSU is and optional position for PSU up/down depending on where you mount your radiator.

And if it was 5% bigger i think you could even use that waste space for 2 80 mm fans as a vertical mounting position for a mini GPU.

I wish Corsair made something like V2 of this case but unfortanalty midi towers are still the norm (now with lame glas 3-4 sides as a "new" trend).


----------



## scgt1

Frozen82 said:


> Has anyone tried to fit a 240 radiator on the side panel in the chamber where the PSU is?
> Could it actualy fit? I think not with a normal sized PSU put down, maybe some smaller form factor.
> 
> I have this case for almost 3y now and i really like it, i switched from HAF X and dont regret it but..if it was only 5% larger and with some tweaks it would be 100% perfect.
> 
> Like said big detachable part in a wall that separates chambers so you could put through pump of a closed loop unit on the side where drives/PSU is and optional position for PSU up/down depending on where you mount your radiator.
> 
> And if it was 5% bigger i think you could even use that waste space for 2 80 mm fans as a vertical mounting position for a mini GPU.
> 
> I wish Corsair made something like V2 of this case but unfortanalty midi towers are still the norm (now with lame glas 3-4 sides as a "new" trend).


I would say no. There isn't space for the rad between the side panel and normal psu let alone to be able to mount a fan to it also.


----------



## Frozen82

Yes i just look at it...240 cant but 120 radiator could right to the PSU, it would be crowded because most cables are hidden there but there is a place. It still had to be custom or dismanteled closed loop because holes arent big enough for pump to go through.

240 cant go because height of lower and upper part are not the same- if they were you could mount PSU up and radiator below and if you had ventilaton holes up and down on a side panel you could chose where goes what. Of course you would have to ditch HDD and SSD cages.


----------



## spawnxo

*Cooling*

Im looking for AIO water cooling solution for Corsair Air 240 and im stuck between NZXT X52 V2 and Corsair H105. 
First one looks better but tubes are too long - 40 cm when Corsair H105 offers 28 cm tubes. Also couldn't not find any performance comparison. 
For sure i need to replace stock fans cos they are loud.
Would like to know ur opinion if u can share ur experience with this products..


----------



## Frozen82

Corsair has a "new" case, 280X that is basically 240 only with those stupid glass sides that are now a trend and RGB christmas tree lighting.

It uses almost identical base as 240 with some little tweaks like dust filter at the bottom (dont know for what when PSU is in other chamber), front panel is up instead on front side, USB 3.1 etc.

Kind of a waste that they didnt build upon 240 more in term of funcionality then going after a useless gimmicks.


----------



## ironhide138

Frozen82 said:


> Corsair has a "new" case, 280X that is basically 240 only with those stupid glass sides that are now a trend and RGB christmas tree lighting.
> 
> It uses almost identical base as 240 with some little tweaks like dust filter at the bottom (dont know for what when PSU is in other chamber), front panel is up instead on front side, USB 3.1 etc.
> 
> Kind of a waste that they didnt build upon 240 more in term of funcionality then going after a useless gimmicks.


Hmm it also comes in a non rgb model.... And imo, looks great. I wonder if the dimensions are the exact same as the 240....5-10 mm more width would allow normal 120.m fans to be installed in the bottom with matx... Which would be great.


Edit. Looked into it, it's slightly shorter due to the flat bottom panel (can't lat it down anymore), but it a few mm deeper and 20mm wider..... Which is a pretty big improvement since it will allow for more GPU options, and there's better cable management holes aswell. 

Also supports 120/140mm fans in the top and bottom with an itx board, and 120mm fans in the bottom with matx now because the added width moved the fan mounts. And I'm no fanboy for tempered glass or anything... But let's be honest..... The acrylic used for the side window of the 240 may as well be made of tissue paper. It gets scratched if you sneeze on it.


----------



## LocutusH

Frozen82 said:


> Corsair has a "new" case, 280X that is basically 240 only with those stupid glass sides that are now a trend and RGB christmas tree lighting.
> 
> It uses almost identical base as 240 with some little tweaks like dust filter at the bottom (dont know for what when PSU is in other chamber), front panel is up instead on front side, USB 3.1 etc.
> 
> Kind of a waste that they didnt build upon 240 more in term of funcionality then going after a useless gimmicks.



It is also bigger, and therefore a no-go for me.
Some say that its more practical, but i dont see that. You can only use it in one direction. Its a simple tower case now, with somewhat cubical shape. Its not SFF anymore.
I am sticking with the 240 for sure.


----------



## ironhide138

If a few MM makes it less WFF.... K 

IMO it's biggest problem is the glass will choke the fans most likely. But this is Bette ring almost every way over the 240 aside from that. The 240s biggest problem is its lack of room for many GPUs.


----------



## Smithsonian7926

I don't see how the fans could not be choked looking at the pictures. If nothing else there will be a world of difference in terms of airflow just because the 240 only has mesh. If I had the option between the two when I was in the market then sure I would probably go for it, but as is, I really am not sure it is worth it. I would love to see someone do a review though.


----------



## ironhide138

Yeah... I'm hoping they make a "budget model", maybe a carbide series version. Keep the glass side panel but put mesh on the top and front. Basically the perfect case.


----------



## Akhratos

Hello fellow 240ers, I am an owner of this little Corsair jewel but its not been until revently that I have been able to acquire what I have always dreamed to make my air240 become a reality. So for now, what I already have is:


Corsair Air 240 White
Asus Gryphon Z97 Armor Edition (waiting for some armor paint job in black with marmol finish, like the Lumo build featured in this same webpage)
Intel Core i7 4970k
2*4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 White (I want to change those for some Corsair Dominator Platinum if I find them somewhere in stock at good price, but not my priority right now)
EK-Supremacy EVO Nickel (Original CSQ) CPU Waterblock (the frosted one)
1*EK PE240 Radiator for the PSU chamber (gonna mount it above the psu in horizontal position using some ek uniholder 120 for radiator and then pass the tubes to the other chamber using some ek pass-through)

EK black nickel fittings and adapters, including ball valve, flow valve, lots of them...
EK-XTop D5 Original CSQ (again the frosted one)
Alphacool D5 Pump VP655T OT12

Alphacool Eisbecher Lite150 reservoir


What I am waiting for next week:
Corsair HX850i PSU
Crucial MX500 1TB 2,5" SATA SSD
EK PE240 Radiator (an extra one for the front panel)

2*Corsair ML120 PRO PWM Premium Magnetic Levitation Fans (for the psu chamber rad)
Corsair ML120 PRO PWM RGB Premium Magnetic Levitation Fans Triple Pack including Lighting Node + 1 extra RGB ML120 PRO PWM fan (2 for the front rad and 2 for the top panel)
Corsair Commander PRO (for controlling all of the PWM fans through it)
2*EK UniRad Holder 120 (for supporting the PSU chamber radiator)
Mayhems Concentrated Pastel Mint Green (UV)


The only things that I am still unclear about are the gpu and the reservoir+pump/top.


I am most decided to go nuts and purchase an Aorus 1080ti Waterforce WB Xtreme 11GB, I know it wont fit the side panel so I have two options:


- Removing the side panel so I use it for the psu chamber rad mod (this would save me modding the other one or purchasing an extra one from Corsair) and then modding some frame that adds some cms to the main chamber, where I would somehow attach a plexiglass window that I already have (either magnets or screws).


- Using a vertical gpu holder. This options rises me so many questions. The only air240 that I have been able to find wich uses it has been the Project Redefined Air240 by MetallicAcid and with the added height over the one he uses I guess the Aorus 1080ti WB Xtreme would totally block the cpu waterblock and most of the ram visibility which is not what I would like. In the other hand, you would have the gorgeous back view of the card instead of the lesser nice view of the front side (with that ugly copper block and the smaller led logo). By the way, the only vertical gpu holders I can find to purchase in Europe are the coolermaster and cablemod ones, anyone know of any other?


My other doubt is about the reservoir. I love watching the reservoir in the front chamber but hey, its a matx case with 2*240 radiators, you cant have it all! I know, I know... but with the vertical gpu possibility I was asking myself if that would clear enough space to mount it behind the gpu just next to the front rad. In case I could do that, I was thinking of tossing my Eisbecher for an EK RES X3 RGB as I have seen some videos in Youtube where it creates an effect kind of a tornado and along with the rgb lighting I have fallen in love with that reservoir. Does it create it just out of the box or is it something people make them do someway? I am sorry but I can not find any specific into such thing in the oficial ekwb webpage of the product so I am unclear.


Well, any insight or recomendation would be appreciated, I am most decided to get the aorus but unclear about what to do about normal/vertical mount, and that holds me back about keeping my reservoir (it would go to the psu chamber if the gpu is mounted normally as it would not be seen) or getting the ekwb If I mount it vertically and I can fit it behind it).


Thanks in advance, and sorry for the textwall :typer:


----------



## runway07r

For those who have the Air 240 and used custom length cables from cablemod or elsewhere, anyone know the ideal lengths to get?


----------



## runway07r

runway07r said:


> For those who have the Air 240 and used custom length cables from cablemod or elsewhere, anyone know the ideal lengths to get?


Anyone?


----------



## Razielqt

Hey guys,


Hoping someone can help me out with this, just got a quick question:


- What screws am I supposed to use for my GPU/PCI cards to screw them to the case? Just using the PCI holder/bracket thing isn't enough, all the cards seem loose and not secure to me.


I did find this link saying you can't actually screw the cards in, but that sounds ridiculous to me to be honest. Has anyone tried screwing in the cards to this case?


----------



## scgt1

Razielqt said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out with this, just got a quick question:
> 
> 
> - What screws am I supposed to use for my GPU/PCI cards to screw them to the case? Just using the PCI holder/bracket thing isn't enough, all the cards seem loose and not secure to me.
> 
> 
> I did find this link saying you can't actually screw the cards in, but that sounds ridiculous to me to be honest. Has anyone tried screwing in the cards to this case?


All I ever used was the built in holder. Although now I've moved on and upgraded. Still the same scenario on it's replacement although they redesigned it a bit. I still wish they made the section removable as it's still difficult to clear the small slot area as your installing a card.


----------



## runway07r

Would this fit in the Air 240?


----------



## davidm71

I don't think it will fit. Try vertically mounting it maybe.


----------



## runway07r

davidm71 said:


> I don't think it will fit. Try vertically mounting it maybe.


I just checked elsewhere, it won't fit.

So can anyone recommend a card that will fit?


----------



## davidm71

Maybe the MSI Aero ITX


----------



## runway07r

Would this fit?


----------



## scgt1

runway07r both of those cards will fit depending on your front cooling. Although why look at the 4GB model of the sapphire when the 8GB model is $10 less? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...re_PULSE_Radeon_RX_580-_-14-202-278-_-Product

I had the following cards in mine using H100i GTX V2 with push fans mounted in front of the rad before I went to the 280X

Asus RX470 STRIX (STRIX-RX470-O8G-GAMING) 9.53" x 5.08" 
EVGA GTX 1050 SSC (02G-P4-6154-KR) 9.00" x 4.38"
ASUS RX480 STRIX (STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING) 11.73" x 5.28" Power cables slightly press against side window and no space remaining to run pull fans. 
XFX RX480 GTR BE (RX-480P8DBA6) 11.02" x 4.88" x 1.57" Was able to Push/Pull on the H100i rad but left virtually no more space between the shroud and the pull fans. ;-)

Photo of the 480 STRIX









Photo of no more clearance on the XFX 480 with p/p fans









If your getting tight on front space remove the fans/rad. The gpu is a PITA to install in this case with how they designed the rear locking mechanism and the pci bracket can prove to be an issue getting in place and clearing the edge of the case. FYI They didn't improve the 280X much and also took away the rear fans and the ability to slide the top 120mm. SMH What the corsair design team was thinking on this one....... I lost P/P because of no fan slotting for 120mm in the roof. It's there for 140mm but was skipped for 120mm.


----------



## runway07r

scgt1 said:


> runway07r both of those cards will fit depending on your front cooling. Although why look at the 4GB model of the sapphire when the 8GB model is $10 less? https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...re_PULSE_Radeon_RX_580-_-14-202-278-_-Product
> 
> I had the following cards in mine using H100i GTX V2 with push fans mounted in front of the rad before I went to the 280X
> 
> Asus RX470 STRIX (STRIX-RX470-O8G-GAMING) 9.53" x 5.08"
> EVGA GTX 1050 SSC (02G-P4-6154-KR) 9.00" x 4.38"
> ASUS RX480 STRIX (STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING) 11.73" x 5.28" Power cables slightly press against side window and no space remaining to run pull fans.
> XFX RX480 GTR BE (RX-480P8DBA6) 11.02" x 4.88" x 1.57" Was able to Push/Pull on the H100i rad but left virtually no more space between the shroud and the pull fans. ;-)
> 
> Photo of the 480 STRIX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of no more clearance on the XFX 480 with p/p fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your getting tight on front space remove the fans/rad. The gpu is a PITA to install in this case with how they designed the rear locking mechanism and the pci bracket can prove to be an issue getting in place and clearing the edge of the case. FYI They didn't improve the 280X much and also took away the rear fans and the ability to slide the top 120mm. SMH What the corsair design team was thinking on this one....... I lost P/P because of no fan slotting for 120mm in the roof. It's there for 140mm but was skipped for 120mm.


Thanks for the photos. The 8GB is what I have on the way. What I'm concerned about is the clearance between the side panel and GPU. All I plan to have is 2 120mm bequiet fans. 

But I'm thinking about just getting the 1060.

Excuse my ignorance, but what's P/P?


----------



## scgt1

runway07r said:


> Thanks for the photos. The 8GB is what I have on the way. What I'm concerned about is the clearance between the side panel and GPU. All I plan to have is 2 120mm bequiet fans.
> 
> But I'm thinking about just getting the 1060.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what's P/P?



Push/Pull


----------



## runway07r

scgt1 said:


> Push/Pull


Thanks. I'm still not sure what card to get. I want the RX 580, but it's hard to find one that will fit. 

Maybe I should stick with the 1060?


----------



## scgt1

runway07r said:


> Thanks. I'm still not sure what card to get. I want the RX 580, but it's hard to find one that will fit.
> 
> Maybe I should stick with the 1060?


If you stick within the measurements of the Asus Strix card I posted you should be fine. You can't go any wider though unless the plug is more recessed or you don't run the side window. LOL With that width as a max measurement you need to keep an eye on where the plug/s is/are though. If it sticks out further then the Asus you won't be able to use it because the Asus already causes the cables to touch the side window.


----------



## runway07r

I just went with the 1060 FE; I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## runway07r

Anyone know how to change the orientation of the front logo on the 240? I tried changing it, but can't.


----------



## Chipsaru

runway07r said:


> orientation of the front logo on the 240?


Simply push it out from inside and rotate


----------



## runway07r

Chipsaru said:


> Simply push it out from inside and rotate


Thanks. Doesn't seem magnetized. It's more of a clip where you have to push it out and orient it as you wish.


----------



## mAs81

Slight upgrade for the gf's Air 240 HTPC ; she got my old 290 and ram so it's better color coordinated now


----------



## stuff79

Nice color combo there. Did not think a card that thick could fit=)


----------



## stuff79

Here's my little setup, I know a bit late to the show so to speak. Especially given the fact that the updated version (280x) is already in the market. Cheers=)


----------



## mAs81

stuff79 said:


> Nice color combo there. Did not think a card that thick could fit=)


Thanks  and welcome to OCN!
(Don't forget to put your rig in your sig so that ppl can see your hardware , and happy posting) 

.. the Vapor-X 290 fits great,tho the cables might be touching the side panel when closed but not so much as to warp it or anything..




stuff79 said:


> Here's my little setup, I know a bit late to the show so to speak. Especially given the fact that the updated version (280x) is already in the market. Cheers=)


Nice setup you got there too :thumb:


I like how the 280x looks,but I have a feeling that I'd get worse temps with my current hardware..


----------



## stuff79

I'm also digging the looks of the 280x and am very tempted to swap cases. As to your concern with the 280x and temp concerns it would be highly possible to manage those temps by water cooling the GPU. If there is one thing I've learned is the radiator placement in the case can affect the cooling performance of your rig. Just my own experience of course especially with the air240.


----------



## Juansta

Hi new to the forums. I am building a Ryzen PC, I already have most of the items needed

CPU Ryzen 2600x
Mobo b40m- MSI
GPU Galax 1070 EXOC Sniper White

I am really liking the Corsair air 240, I understand that there is an updated version 280x but I kind of dont like that it has a front glass panel that cannot be removed. 

Do you guys think that my GPU would fit in the 240 air? If not, is it possible to do the side panel mod of removing the glass panel and installing it outside?


----------



## stuff79

Hi Juansta. Based on the specification info I found from the Galax website it seems you might have issues with closing the side panel.

Your card:-
Dimensions(with Bracket): 296 x 144 x 43 mm
Dimensions(without Bracket): 282 x 128 x 43 mm

Mine:-
Card: 270 x 111 x 40 mm 

Even with the smaller dimensions of my card, I find the gpu power cable pressing against the side panel. Modding the acrylic panel to the outside will probably still not be enough to clear the gpu.

The only way you could possibly fit the card if you still want to utilize the Air 240 is to watercool your gpu using the NZXT G10 or G12 kit. This would reduce the dimensions of your current card since the bulk of it is from the shroud of the card. Hope this helps and good luck=)


----------



## Juansta

https://www.overclock.net/forum/register.php


----------



## Juansta

Thanks stuff79, I was ready to mod the side panel but decided against it last minute and just got the 280x instead. I really like the dual chamber design of both cases, now I am wondering on how I can remove the front glass panel from the 280x


----------



## stuff79

Since it is tempered glass chances are you might end up breaking it or damage the case in the process. What I would suggest is to probably remove the dust filters especially those in the front intake. You could swap those with less restrictive filters if you are determined to have them on though if temps become an issue then its a small sacrifice to maintain good temps. Invest in good intake fans, the Gentle Typhoons would be great as they are very quiet even at full tilt. To my knowledge, I dont know of many RGB fans that perform better than the Gentle Typhoons (non-rgb). The compromise is always up to the end user of course but personally while RGB fans are great they can be utilized in certain areas of the case but I would not use them for rads or my case intake.


----------



## Agent324

Can anyone confirm if the Zotac GTX 1070 Mini will fit in this case?

The specs list the height as 122mm which is slightly more than the max CPU cooler height of the case. But I did read some other posts saying cards up to 130mm will fit. Pretty confused! If someone has experience with this card, I'd greatly appreciate their thoughts.


----------



## runway07r

I currently have about a month old build with the 240. The problem is one of the two USB ports is not working. 

Could it be the panel is bad?

If I have to get the panel replaced, how good (or bad) is Corsair's customer service? I hope they don't give me a hard time.


----------



## scgt1

runway07r said:


> I currently have about a month old build with the 240. The problem is one of the two USB ports is not working.
> 
> Could it be the panel is bad?
> 
> If I have to get the panel replaced, how good (or bad) is Corsair's customer service? I hope they don't give me a hard time.


Been there done that. Just file an RMA with them. Hope you have a receipt/invoice though. I've never been able to get them to honor their product without one. Wish they were more like Asus and just went off serial number they actually back their products. Very few other companies do the same.


----------



## runway07r

When I try to plug in a thumb drive or keyboard, I get a message "USB failed to recognize:". When I plug in a mouse, I get no such message, but it doesn't work even in the BIOS.

Can it be a bad I/O panel or something else?


----------



## runway07r

runway07r said:


> When I try to plug in a thumb drive or keyboard, I get a message "USB failed to recognize:". When I plug in a mouse, I get no such message, but it doesn't work even in the BIOS.
> 
> Can it be a bad I/O panel or something else?


Anyone?


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Have you tried plugging in the USB to another computer? What about the entire keyboard? Could be an issue with the pass thru. What about plugging the USB into the motherboard in back? Same issue or works?

What about other thumb drives? Start eliminating variables like which port, different pc, rear I/O vs front ect.


----------



## runway07r

ChiTownButcher said:


> Have you tried plugging in the USB to another computer? What about the entire keyboard? Could be an issue with the pass thru. What about plugging the USB into the motherboard in back? Same issue or works?
> 
> What about other thumb drives? Start eliminating variables like which port, different pc, rear I/O vs front ect.


Just the front left port is acting up. 

Corsair will be sending me a new I/O panel.


----------



## Neomuffins

So I used to have my system in a TT core v1, but it was so small maintenance was becoming a pain. So I decided to rebuild in a Air 240. I just test fitted my MSI Seahawk 1070 in my vertical gpu mod. 
















Next up, mounting the reservoir and pump 🙂









New res next to old res:


----------



## Lordsteve666

Hey guys,

Upgrading my GPU in this case and I have found this card for a decent price within my budget: MSI AMD Radeon RX 570 Armor 8G.

Will this fit in the case? I see the card is just under 250mm long and the max length the case can fit is way over that, but i have a H80i rad in the front with 120mm push-pull fans on each side of it. Anyone got a similar setup and know if there's any funny cabling requirements round the end of the card? I think it'll fit unless it needs space for a power connector on the very end.
I can reroute hoses for the cooler to avoid the card fairly easily i think.
Cheers for any help.


----------



## Neomuffins

Hi lordsteve,









This is how much clearance I have with a 53mm thick radiator with stock fans in pull config. Please note that my gpu is 275mm, but sits 3-4mm further back than a stock case (so 270ish mm). The h80i is only a 120mm radiator, 45mm thick. Your gpu should fit under that if you put it in the top position, but you still might not be able to do a push/pull depending on your mobo.

Check your GPU width though, a lot of cards fit, but then the power connector will press into the side panel. I wouldn't know myself since I solved that problem with a dremel and a rivet tool lol.


----------



## Capnspace

Update on Copper Creamery. 

Hey guys,
Havent posted any updates on my build in quite some time. I just bought another 1080 ti to pair with my other one in sli. Even got all the watercooling parts for it. In addition bought an ek terminal that connects the two. Waiting for a few LEDs but this is what it looks like so far. Even did all my cables custom and painted the copper ones by hand because mainframe customs doesn't have copper sleeving. I attached pictures of the build and of the custom cable job. Lastly, for any of you that are having trouble with GPU clearance due to the side panel the solution i came up with is fairly easy and looks beautiful. Clear piece of acrylic and some standoffs. If you need more information on how I did it just let me know. Any suggestions/criticisms are greatly appreciated.


----------



## westlife2206

Anybody here?

Has anyone tried to add additional 3.5" HDD? I'm maxed out with 3.5" HDD and in need of adding a 4th, but couldn't find a way


----------



## mAs81

westlife2206 said:


> Anybody here?
> 
> Has anyone tried to add additional 3.5" HDD? I'm maxed out with 3.5" HDD and in need of adding a 4th, but couldn't find a way


Haven't done it myself,but the only way I can see it working is maybe by using a 3 x 5.25 bays dock somehow..For example something like this..I imagine that you can turn off the fan/led easily...You should check the dimensions of something like that and give it a shot..

Otherwise getting 2,5HDDs for your needs and having any SSDs in your system out of the 2,5" tray since there are no moving parts in them ..


..thankfully the air 240 has plenty of room in the back for you to experiment..


:thumb:


----------



## kyle326

*New Here! New to Custom CPU Building! New to Air 240*

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to wake this thread up. 
I am new to custom CPU building and am looking at building a Air 240.
And would like to seek advise from everyone here 

My potential hardware are:
Corsair Carbide Air 240
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO LED 2666MHZ 16gbx2
MSI Z390M Gaming Edge AC
MSI RTX 2060 6gb Gaming Z
Seasonic FP FX-750W Full Gold
Seagate 2TB 7200RPM
1 TB Samsung 860 QVO
1 TB Samsung 860 EVO
Planning to keep to stock fans first, but might get some noctua to replace them.



I do not plan to do any overclocking. - Will I still need to liquid cool my mobo?
Can someone advise me whether the GPU will fit in the case? No plans for any liquid cooling yet unless someone recommend it in 1st point.
I would like to put fans at the bottom, below the GPU. Will that be possible? Read somewhere that the space left is too little for 120mm fans.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LocutusH

Hi

The MSI RTX 2060 6gb Gaming Z most probably doesnt fit this case. The card is way too high. Or if it barely fits, you cant connect the power.

And what do you call bottom?


----------



## kyle326

LocutusH said:


> Hi
> 
> The MSI RTX 2060 6gb Gaming Z most probably doesnt fit this case. The card is way too high. Or if it barely fits, you cant connect the power.
> 
> And what do you call bottom?


Thanks for the heads-up. I totally didn't consider that factor.. I will maybe consider the GeForce RTX 2060 Gaming OC 6G then, since its way lower.


In terms of "bottom", i was referring to the space that is below the GPU where it seems to be able to put 2 120mm fans too.


----------



## davidm71

kyle326 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry to wake this thread up.
> I am new to custom CPU building and am looking at building a Air 240.
> And would like to seek advise from everyone here /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> My potential hardware are:
> Corsair Carbide Air 240
> Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO LED 2666MHZ 16gbx2
> MSI Z390M Gaming Edge AC
> MSI RTX 2060 6gb Gaming Z
> Seasonic FP FX-750W Full Gold
> Seagate 2TB 7200RPM
> 1 TB Samsung 860 QVO
> 1 TB Samsung 860 EVO
> Planning to keep to stock fans first, but might get some noctua to replace them.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not plan to do any overclocking. - Will I still need to liquid cool my mobo?
> Can someone advise me whether the GPU will fit in the case? No plans for any liquid cooling yet unless someone recommend it in 1st point.
> I would like to put fans at the bottom, below the GPU. Will that be possible? Read somewhere that the space left is too little for 120mm fans.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You can do what I did and use a riser cable and mount the Card vertically. I bought the 120mm fan gpu mount from MNCPTECH and mount the MSI Gaming X 1060 vertically in the anterior of the case. Looks cool and original. Try it maybe.


----------



## davidm71

Heres a photo


----------



## Neomuffins

Heres a mod I haven't seen anyone else do. I recessed the front fan mounts to put more room between my radiator and gpu. I plan on adding an acrylic fan grill to the radiator fans, I want as much room to view it as possible, but I also didn't want to buy a stealth profile radiator when I already have this perfectly good one right here. *shrug*























I cut the fan grill out, bent a scrap piece of sheet steel that came from a fan mod I did on the hdd cage, and made brackets for the radiator. The brackets were cleaned up, then riveted to the front of the case (no pics of that yet, sorry).
















The result is more than a centimeter of extra space between fans and gpu, and the front panel still clips on/off exactly like a stock case.
















This wasn't an easy mod, and I certainly don't recommend it to others. But for my specific build and situation the results were fantastic. This was the last major case mod I had to do, now I get to start making my vanity plates and grills out of acrylic. I need to get that done pronto, because I want to get everything painted while the weather is warm.


----------



## deraco96

Hi y'all, don't know if this thread is alive much anymore, but here we go.
I'm thinking of building a mostly new system, with the new Ryzens coming up in a couple of weeks. I'm already pretty sure about the motherboard, CPU and RAM, but I want to re-use my current Sapphire RX 580 Nitro 8G.
I found two Air 240s second hand, and was intrigued with the air flow it seems to able to provide with enough fans, and I like how it's not that big, really. A bit wider than my TJ08-E but lower as well.

Has anybody tried to fit the Sapphire RX 580 Nitro? It seems to be exactly 135mm high which is the maximum heigth for a CPU cooler in this case. The power connector is on top, but recessed. The cables would only stick out a couple millimeters at most. 
(image: https://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/394879/2/sapphire-radeon-rx-580-nitro-8gb.jpg)
I read that the side panels are flimsy, so would that give me a bent side panel?
Edit: I see that I actually have the Sapphire RX 580 Pulse, but I believe the cooler has the same dimensions (only colours are different), so it should be comparable.


Second, despite the fans on the front, the GPU seems to still get not particularly good airflow, while a mATX board is too close to the bottom to fit 120 mm fans properly (this seems like a really stupid oversight imo). Does anybody have confirmation if slimline fans fit? And if yes, how thick (15mm)? It would certainly seem so, but I can get no real confirmation, and OC.net reminded me that these threads are really hard to properly search though.

Edit 2: Despite the Google indexing of OC.net still being crap (it previews the correct page and then sends me to the last page, always.  I managed to dig up an image that pretty much confirms this is gonna be way too tight.
https://www.overclock.net/photopost/data/1621123/5/56/56949aa1_IMG_20170603_170041.jpeg that probably isn't going to play well with the "flimsy" side panels.


----------



## xstrike9999

Is there any 2080Ti that will fit in this case?


----------



## LocutusH

After seeing how terrible the mATX AM4 lineup is, it might just be, that i am ditching this case after so many years...
I even tought about going intel again, with 9700K or 9900K, but fact is, those processors latest steppings are probably impossible to properly cool in this case, with the cpu cooolers max height of 130mm. And a 240 AIO is still not an option IMO, because it will block all the filtered fresh air on the intake side, so everything else will be hotter inside.
Another point is, that it seems both VGA brands are distancing themselves from the good old blower type ref cards. And 3rd party coolers tend to dump too much heat inside the case, wich isnt good for this Air 240 either.

What do you think? Does this case have a future?


----------



## risky.dawn

Could anyone recommend a vertical GPU mount?
(installing an RX 5700 XT)

If possible no cutting or mods needed. TIA


----------



## risky.dawn

Could anyone recommend any vertical GPU mount/bracket?
(Installing an RX 5700 XT)


If could be possible, no cutting or case mods needed.


----------



## dor81

*Asus GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6GB Rog Strix Gaming*

Hello to everyone i have corsair 240 with corsair h115i and i want to buy Asus GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6GB Rog Strix Gaming it will fit???


----------



## CaptainZombie

I've also added the 280X to the owner's club since it is the updated version of the Air 240.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

Kinda surprised it didn't have its own thread. But thanks for adding the 280X to the club...


----------



## CaptainZombie

V1ct1m1z3r said:


> Kinda surprised it didn't have its own thread. But thanks for adding the 280X to the club...
> View attachment 328692
> View attachment 328694
> View attachment 328696


You're welcome! Yeah, with these boards on the decline its a bummer.


----------



## V1ct1m1z3r

CaptainZombie said:


> V1ct1m1z3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised it didn't have its own thread. But thanks for adding the 280X to the club...
> View attachment 328692
> View attachment 328694
> View attachment 328696
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Yeah, with these boards on the decline its a bummer.
Click to expand...

That is true. There was way more activity years ago. I've been off this for a while due to work schedules. I've switched cases 3 times in the last year and finally decided on this one when I realised the air 240 was hard to find. While I like the 280X, the 240 was my first choice.


----------



## markov

still using this case, but want to upgrade my GPU
is there any NVDIA RTX or AMD RX cards that fits with this case ?

I'm planning to buy aorus geforce rtx 2080 ti xtreme waterforce wb 11g


----------



## Damonro

Hi, anyone knows if it is possible to find one of 240 one in good conditions? thanks.


----------



## mizifih

The GPU was a tight fit. So very tight fit that I'll definitely add two more fans at the bottom to help it cope with the air blowing directly at the case window. Maybe one more at the top, but I'll check if it'll actually make it (flow) worse for the CPU cooler, I don't know... Maybe. Or maybe, even add all the coolers and two 40mm or something like that at the rear, looks like the case already support it, so it could help with the flow, moving more ar into the CPU cooler... Maybe... I don't know. Choices... *Science, it's so hard.*

I currently have one at the top and two at the front. Didn't test temps yet, but it's performing alright and I don't think the hot air coming from the top is that hot after a few hours of use, but I'll (also) definitely install afterburner and do some (past due) testing.

Gigabyte B450 _something_
Ryzen 2700X (stock cooler)
16 GB 3200mhz
RX 5700 XT
1 TB NVME XPG _something_
I _F'n_ love this case. it's so versatile for it's size.

*PS:* lots of reflexes on the photos, please don't mind them. (Unless you see me _naekeed_


----------



## mizifih

markov said:


> still using this case, but want to upgrade my GPU
> is there any NVDIA RTX or AMD RX cards that fits with this case ?
> 
> I'm planning to buy aorus geforce rtx 2080 ti xtreme waterforce wb 11g


See the Post before this reply <3
It's a XFX RX 5700 XT Thicc II _(lots of Xs there)._


----------



## askareem24

Hey fellow Corsair Air 240 owners!!!

I know this is a long shot, but I was wondering if anybody is willing to sell their GPU fastening/securing plate (not sure what to call it); Please see the attached pictures. I'm willing to pay $10 for this! Or does anybody know where I can find a replacement?

I would really really appreciate this sediment!










Please respond or PM me at your earliest convenience!!! Thank you


----------



## SRnewbee

hours of labor~
I crammed in everything
strimer triple 8 pin. 
h115i
asus 3080 strix OC

ppfftt.. people told me they weren't compatible, that there simply isn't space. 
very very proud of my new baby in its final shape.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Mild mod to the 280x case.


----------

